# Random thought of the day: 30+ edition



## anonymid

In the spirit of this thread, I thought a thread like this might serve a purpose (or not, I don't know). So, well, it's here now, for what that's worth. Feel free to make use of it however you like. It will at least be less crowded and easier to keep up with than the general random-thought thread, anyway.


----------



## Locut0s

People who are super confident in their abilities and let the world know it are often no where near as good as they think and usually worse than those who are meek and downplay their abilities.

This has been studied and is called the Dunning-Kruger effect in psychology. Look it up.


----------



## IcedOver

Locut0s said:


> People who are super confident in their abilities and let the world know it are often no where near as good as they think and usually worse than those who are meek and downplay their abilities. This has been studied and is called the Dunning-Kruger effect in psychology. Look it up.


Heh, this reminds me of a spastic co-worker who just this morning was having a conversation with another co-worker. He said "I'm a frickin' genius," and not in a flip manner. I highly doubt that, but don't know the guy that well. However, he is an _extreme_ leftist (the kind that live in fairytale land), so the likelihood of his claim being an exaggeration is pretty great.


----------



## Still Waters

Charles Darwin had a "mystery" illness -his stomach would ache,he'd often vomit,shake and would often be prone to bouts of flatulence when around anyone outside of his family. He spent a great deal of time in his study recovering from these troubles and hiding from social activities. Sound familiar,(well,minus the flatulence)????


----------



## komorikun

So tired from class. Having 7 1/2 hours of class in one day was not the smartest decision. God, I hate Tuesdays. And I don't get home till 9:45 or 10:00pm but I have to get up at 7:15am the next day. It doesn't leave me enough time to unwind, shower, eat, brush my teeth, catch up on SAS, and still get enough sleep. I keep reverting back to my normal night cycle on the weekends.


----------



## Owl-99

Rain, rain and rain some more.


----------



## komorikun

It's raining here too. Luckily it didn't rain on my walk back home. Didn't bring my umbrella cause the backpack was already too heavy.


----------



## sanspants08

It snowed here again. I'm looking forward to one day moving to where it doesn't snow. I don't like seasons at all, in fact. Maybe Winter could be 55 and Summer could be 78 lol. That would be fantastic.


----------



## sanspants08

cypher said:


> My pendant fell into the sink drain and I was about to sadly write it off. Then I stopped thinking like a ditsy girl, looked under the sink, removed part of piping (it was so easy) and voila! There be my pendant, and a lot of disgusting scum.


Hooray!

Random: I'm completely addicted to sugary beverages. Water? Nevar!


----------



## IcedOver

Having the owner of your company send out an e-mail to the entire company complaining of the bathroom floor being "sticky" and admonishing people to "pee in the toilet" is one of the lamest things that can happen at a job.


----------



## estse

Anyhow, back street. Run down. Lack of sleep. Flipped out. Got caught. Realized I was smarter than you. Ate donut. Smiled. Fog came. Left finger paints on window. Only for tonight.


----------



## Jcgrey

Two different doctors appointments in one day.. ugh


----------



## komorikun

Having trouble getting out of bed. It's too damn cold here. I woke up and the thermostat in my bedroom said 54 F (12 C)!!!! I hate this ****ty cold weather. Makes me so miserable.

Outside temp was around 44 F.


----------



## intheshadows

*a million little thoughts in my head all at once...


----------



## Just Lurking

sanspants08 said:


> It snowed here again. I'm looking forward to one day moving to where it doesn't snow. I don't like seasons at all, in fact. Maybe Winter could be 55 and Summer could be 78 lol. That would be fantastic.


It's all in the west coast, man. I've been eyeing Victoria, British Columbia, for as long as I can remember. If I was going to move anywhere, that would probably be my first choice (and my second, and my third) -- just for its climate.


----------



## Just Lurking

Is it really necessary to use hashtags in plain text posts and comments?

#AnnoyingThingsPeopleDo

#AreYouAwareThisIsNotTwitter

#STUPID


----------



## renegade disaster

I really didn't realise how well pensioners have it financially in this country now. we've always viewed pensioners as being poor and sure there still is some elderly in poverty which is tragic. overall the older generation are some of the ones who have been hit the least hard by the tories "we're all in it together" plan.
I was incredibly worried when my dad announced his retirement a couple of years back as i'm unemployed and I thought with me being on benefits we'd suffer and not afford much but as its turned out we aren't doing that bad at all, he has a private pension ontop of the state pension as well as all the other benefits he receives. he's doing all right for himself, so much so that he went on a month holiday to new zealand last year and is going away on holiday again this summer.he's bought new furniture for the house. his generation got a pretty lucky break ,the kids these days have it hard.


----------



## Sunburst

I am thinking what would eventually kill me. Junk food? chain smoking? Will I die a natural or an accidental death. God.. Let me please die in peace. In my sleep. Let me die young enough. Not frail and elderly, crippled and dependent on others.


----------



## merryk

Fun exchange of messages with a guy from an online dating site. Wonder if it will continue. He says he wants to, but I'm thinking it may be too much to hope for. Time will tell.


----------



## probably offline

Why haven't I seen this thread until now?

To everyone over 30:

Squats. S Q U A T S. Your *** will thank you.


----------



## probably offline

mark101 said:


> I don't have to look at my *** tho so why should i care?


Don't you want the womenz to whistle as you walk by? Come on now :>


----------



## probably offline

mark101 said:


> If i were a regular person then nothing would give me more pleasure than wiggling my tush for the ladies but me?
> I'd break out an awkward smile,go bright red and run off :/


You'll get away with anything with a fine tush. That's the beauty of it. They will chase you down and take you home.


----------



## probably offline

cypher said:


> I prefer doing the elliptical machine ---> buns of steel. However, it makes sitting for long periods of time uncomfortable.


I don't like gyms.


----------



## komorikun

Hope my roommate didn't see the oatmeal I put on the backyard lawn. I've been trying to feed the various birds that visit but unfortunately rats seem to eat half the crap I put out. Don't want her to get mad for attracting rats to the house. The damn birds/rats didn't finish it all by the time she came back home.


----------



## merryk

probably offline said:


> You'll get away with anything with a fine tush.


^ provided said "fine tush" isn't camouflaged in a pair of damn baggy pants


----------



## foe

I think 12 years of physical labor jobs have taken a toll on me. I'm already having back pains and feeling some discomforts in my kneecaps. I can't squat or bend down without feeling pain and aches.

And I'm only 30.


----------



## komorikun

Would it be rude to ask someone if they are male or female on a forum after they made a thread with their photo in it?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

cypher said:


> What's up with SAS today?


They did some maintenansification this morning, it got out of sync making postages disappear, then it resynced, so the precious, priceless postages became back again, then I think the natives were rehappified.



komorikun said:


> Would it be rude to ask someone if they are male or female on a forum after they made a thread with their photo in it?


Do it! I wouldn't ask meshelf though for fear of the back lashings. I've considered leaving a few times after a few people got mad at me when naive questions not related to gender were just out of curiosity and ended up being back lashed with no original malicious intent.


----------



## farfegnugen

At what age are you supposed to be imbibed with wisdom? Is it one of those things that suddenly hits you, because I feel that I'm the same idiot that I ever was.

Well, back to my squats.


----------



## probably offline

farfegnugen said:


> At what age are you supposed to be imbibed with wisdom? Is it one of those things that suddenly hits you, because I feel that I'm the same idiot that I ever was.
> 
> Well, back to my squats.


I'm still waiting.

(Y)


----------



## IcedOver

Some people can't control their tempers, even when the target of their wrath is a drunk and/or high idiot who doesn't even know where he is. I know this because a hot-headed white trash late 20s bus regular made a stoner wear his coffee because he may or may not have called her ugly under his breath.


----------



## Locut0s

I'm burning out


----------



## anonymid

It's back!

For now.

I think.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

cypher said:


> no comprendo


Non comprehendamos? Muchos despues de la fine de sympatico gratico del bicolor de Randomiene Thoughtmost del 30+. Par la siempre ochomos de la muy color de riene page trois. Pourqoui no 3? Pourqoui?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I need to stop drinking and posting unsubstantial and start going back into work.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

mark101 said:


> Que?


Quelly broke up with me at the El Pollo Loco restaurant. She said she wanted to go vegetarian, and I told her I'll change for her but I lied, and she caught me red handed at Kentucky Fried Chicken.

Sequel makes me miss Quel. I tired of SQL this and SQL that.

I took the tube to Heron Quays and was confused by when they pronounced it like "Keys". I guess that's the same as our Florida Queys.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

mark101 said:


> merci
> 
> Qu'avez-vous commander de KFC?


Bon temps!

Mon francais et espagnole es tres mal, mais good enough por le randomnation thoughtsification processifying.

Non, je ne commander pas de KFC. Je suis le Colonel de KFC.

Mercy beaucoups et bon soir over in Frengland!


----------



## probably offline

Jag tror att det här är min favorittråd.


----------



## totalloner

ahyaorlabunchafarcanwenkurs


----------



## probably offline

^
no u


----------



## totalloner

It's Russian for "Nice to meet you"


----------



## intheshadows

i just watched Yes Man again. I only hate the part where those *******s think he's a terrorist. (spoiler?)


----------



## Marc999

probably offline said:


> ^
> no u


Are you probably offline right now?

Random thought of the day? 
-I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## IcedOver

This is an e-mail sent by a red-headed cow at my job.

"There are only three of you here right now and someone has yet again missed the toilet, left the seat up and did not flush! 
This is not a one-time incident, it has been happening too frequently and we've been receiving numerous complaints. 

{The owner} just sent an email out on 3/20/2013 about the bathrooms. 

Please be considerate of your coworkers and mindful of the need to keep the bathrooms as clean as possible at all times!

Thanks."

By "only three of you," she meant three men. The previous e-mail from the owner went to the whole company, but this passive-aggressive, gossipping cow had to do "Clue"-like sleuthing work to find a dirty bathroom, single out the men, and send an e-mail that may not pertain to any of us ('twas not I, at least). I have encountered an unflushed toilet myself, as well as a sticky floor on several occasions (which would indicate something other than urine, I'd think). It may be a problem, but you can deal with it in a more classy fashion. If you don't know for sure who is doing it, don't single (or triple, in this case) anyone out.


----------



## probably offline

Marc999 said:


> Are you probably offline right now?


yes


----------



## foe

I wonder if I should feel weird being a 30-year-old intern. 

Is there, like, an unwritten socially accepted age limit to be an intern? 

I hope I can just do my job and nobody asks me about my age or background.


----------



## komorikun

I finally got that disgusting tonsil stone out. I think the cold I had 3 weeks ago made a new hole in my tonsils. I've been trying for weeks to clean my tonsils out thoroughly but still had this gross taste/smell in my throat when I yawned. Got an oral irrigator and still couldn't figure out where the hiding tonsil stone was. Finally today maybe because I used salt water before using the the irrigator I got it out.


----------



## renegade disaster

I used to need so much more sleep when I was younger. i'm pretty sure when I was a teen i'd sleep for like 9 hours or something.


----------



## Just Lurking

I feel like I'm wasting away. 

How is it I can want something so much (a life, a companion, to be with other people), yet at the same time, NOT want it...?

I have another funeral to go to on Tuesday... another reminder that we all get old and we all eventually die... I have enough of these reminders, and I know this, so why am I still floundering about?


----------



## farfegnugen

^ Yeah, people dying should be incentive to live harder and more carefree, but it doesn't seem to work that way.

Is winter going to become spring before summer or have we just skipped to fall? I don't think I've seen sunlight for about 5 months now.

I did get a Reese's egg. Life is good.


----------



## N2Trouble

Just Lurking said:


> I feel like I'm wasting away.
> 
> How is it I can want something so much (a life, a companion, to be with other people), yet at the same time, NOT want it...?
> 
> I have another funeral to go to on Tuesday... another reminder that we all get old and we all eventually die... I have enough of these reminders, and I know this, so why am I still floundering about?


Life would be a waste if we die and not have learned to live. Find something that interests you and devote all your energy towards it. Whether it is a hobby, helping others, or a desire to change the world. All it takes is will and determination, but anything can be accomplished if you really set your mind to it.

Do something to share with all your family members, no matter how simple it is. I've done extensive Genealogy research and I also have been working on artistic photography, all in hopes of passing this on. The idea here is to have fun doing what you do and to share with others in the process.

The biggest thing here is to "Live Life!"

Here is a link to some stories of some of those that were homeless and become successful. 
http://www.businessinsider.com/formerly-homeless-people-who-became-famous-2012-6?op=1


----------



## Just Lurking

N2Trouble said:


> Here is a link to some stories of some of those that were homeless and become successful.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/formerly-homeless-people-who-became-famous-2012-6?op=1


Thank you for your encouragement and for the interesting link


----------



## intheshadows

I'm tempted to reply to a Craiglist ad. But I can't find the right words to reply. Pathetic, I know.


----------



## sanspants08

I have a ridiculous crush and I'm gonna blog about that now.


----------



## komorikun

When people are having an online argument and say "blah blah blah end of story.", they usually are full of sh*t and extremely closed minded.


----------



## IcedOver

intheshadows said:


> I'm tempted to reply to a Craiglist ad. But I can't find the right words to reply. Pathetic, I know.


Make sure it's not a fake. If you're a man replying to a woman, you have to be _very_ wary of that. You can tell by the language they use.


----------



## steelmyhead

oh god I'm 30. I'll probably have to stop wearing hoodies now...but then what should I wear?


----------



## katkins

I'd move to GDR if it still existed, that's how much I hate competing to live.


----------



## komorikun

If you get into an argument with someone where it goes back and forth, you will soon reach your limit. Or just if you are having a particularly "talkative" day.


----------



## komorikun

cypher said:


> Er, um, I've been in a few spats but that didn't eat up my count on those occasions. I see posters complaining of maxing out and it amazes me.


It wouldn't happen on a day you have work or school. Basically when you spend the whole day at home and feel chatty. That's how I reached the limit a few times. Doesn't happen frequently though. I don't see you post that much. Only recently have I seen you post outside the 30+ section with frequency.


----------



## dismiss

I wonder if bugs experience drama? 
Found an interesting looking carpet beetle...








Do they get upset when I vacuum their siblings up?


----------



## anonymid

2006 was _seven years ago_. Geez.


----------



## harikiri

I've been lurking for several hours now, and can't think of anything to add. Note to self: badly need to get a life, *sigh*.


----------



## epril

omgawd. too many posts to read.


----------



## renegade disaster

days like today.
I look forward to having the house to myself, but when the weekend actually comes around I end up feeling kind of bored.


----------



## renegade disaster

I think i've posted on sas like 1000 times in the last month or two.


----------



## toutenkarthon

So there's a 30+ random thought of the day version? Awesome time to spam it then


----------



## probably offline

dismiss said:


> I wonder if bugs experience drama?
> Found an interesting looking carpet beetle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they get upset when I vacuum their siblings up?


Gorgeous.

On the topic of animals, this is my favourite animal over the day:


----------



## komorikun

Starving today. I had hoped that the visitors (my roommate's brother and elderly mother) would go out in the afternoon but no luck. They are staying home the whole day. Why on earth do they come all the way to SF just to watch sports on TV at home while pigging out? I hope they all die in their sleep. 

I only have sunflower seeds, water, and coffee in my room. So hungry.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> I hope they all die in their sleep. ]
> 
> For some reason this made me laugh.


----------



## komorikun

As long as they ship the bodies to their city so the funeral won't be here.... If the funeral was here then I'd have to suffer through even more stupid relatives staying here.


----------



## renegade disaster

I keep hitting my limit










its only happened about 4 times so far .when I first got the message I thought it was kind of surprising to think there's been days where I have posted that many times in 24 hours.


----------



## renegade disaster

cypher said:


> ^ Congratulations!


haha thanks.








I never really thought about it in the sense it could be an achievement.


----------



## renegade disaster

cypher said:


> lol, why not! Treat yourself to something










i'll go for a late night snack before bed.


----------



## intheshadows

Achievement unlocked! lol ^

Yay gotta go to work soon. yay...


----------



## Setting Sail

Forgot how much I liked _The Pixies_. :boogie


----------



## hawkmoon

I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## komorikun

They stayed home the whole day again. Vermins.


----------



## foe

Great day at the lab today. Only had about 3 or 4 bad draws out of 75 or so. We were freakin' busy! I held it down, along with the two other girls.

I had a very good day.


----------



## foe

Who says 30 was a bad age year? It's been one of my best f'in year since 2008. 

- I've been to two concerts for the first time since I was 27. 
- I have a lady friend. Never really had a female friend at this level before.
- I'm getting A's in school. I'm actually learning too, not just studying to pass a grade.
- I got one foot in a respectable career/job. Currently "internshipping" at a hospital lab at the moment.
- Made more money and saved more money than I ever had before.

Most importantly, my social skills have improved drastically. Especially in school and at work.

Some people start their midlife crisis at 30 but I'm starting a new life at 30. I'm proud to be 30 years old.


----------



## renegade disaster

intheshadows said:


> Achievement unlocked! lol ^
> 
> Yay gotta go to work soon. yay...


I managed another one today










:-D


----------



## probably offline

Setting Sail said:


> Forgot how much I liked _The Pixies_. :boogie


I saw The Pixies live a few years ago at a secret small gig in Stockholm(the day before they were gonna play at a big arena). It was the best concert I've ever been to.

also,

@foe: That's inspirational. Keep it coming.


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Who says 30 was a bad age year? It's been one of my best f'in year since 2008.
> 
> - I've been to two concerts for the first time since I was 27.
> - I have a lady friend. Never really had a female friend at this level before.
> - I'm getting A's in school. I'm actually learning too, not just studying to pass a grade.
> - I got one foot in a respectable career/job. Currently "internshipping" at a hospital lab at the moment.
> - Made more money and saved more money than I ever had before.
> 
> Most importantly, my social skills have improved drastically. Especially in school and at work.
> 
> Some people start their midlife crisis at 30 but I'm starting a new life at 30. I'm proud to be 30 years old.


Awesome post. Great to hear that things are going so well for you!


----------



## IcedOver

Craigslist personals suck if you're a guy. However, it's like free food. Even if it's not the best food, you're going to keep going back and taking nibbles. When you're sent a message which appears legit, which I was yesterday, you almost have to assume it's spam until proven 100% wrong. As a guy, the only messages you get are spam or gay men who can't read the "m4w" tag. I'm getting very excited over the message I received yesterday because it's something I've been waiting for (and no, it's not dating or sex specifically). Still, I have to temper it with the possibility that it may just be some spammer, even if convincing pictures were included, the message seemed real and my specified subject line was included (well, one of the two words I specified was used). What do these spammers get out of this anyway?


----------



## N2Trouble

IcedOver said:


> Craigslist personals suck if you're a guy. However, it's like free food. Even if it's not the best food, you're going to keep going back and taking nibbles. When you're sent a message which appears legit, which I was yesterday, you almost have to assume it's spam until proven 100% wrong. As a guy, the only messages you get are spam or gay men who can't read the "m4w" tag. I'm getting very excited over the message I received yesterday because it's something I've been waiting for (and no, it's not dating or sex specifically). Still, I have to temper it with the possibility that it may just be some spammer, even if convincing pictures were included, the message seemed real and my specified subject line was included (well, one of the two words I specified was used). What do these spammers get out of this anyway?


There are no real women on Craigslist, and if there are you would not want them. Your chances would be better in a sleazy bar somewhere.

I was told a story by someone I worked with and I laughed so hard until it hurt. The fellow I worked with met a nice looking lady on the internet. They met in person and decided to go to a motel for the evening. He told me that "when she took off her clothes, she had one bigger than he did"! He said that she wouldn't let him leave and said that they were going to have sex. Then as luck would have it, a friend of his who happened to come to his rescue.

I wonder what the friend was doing following them to a motel room? Did they meet on Craiglist or was it a set up??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## IcedOver

^^You may be right, and for people who aren't desperate, it's easier to resist. For me, however, I can't help but try to find out if this is real. I've gotten a second reply at least. These were replies to an ad I posted, not the other way around. I agree that no real women post ads on Craigslist. I'm putting in as many safeguards as I can, though. I've specified that I need her to send a photo from the same vantage point as the one she sent, but with her hand making the "a-okay" symbol. I've also said that we need to meet in public on a separate day. Most likely this is some kind of fakery and I'm talking to a gay man or tranny, but if I keep my own risk low until I find out for sure, it's fine as far as I'm concerned. Men have reported successfully meeting real women via that site, so it does occur.

If this is just spam, can someone tell me what these people really get out of this? It's evil to jerk people around like that.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> I used craigslist a few times before but I wouldn't use it now. Most guys don't have their photo in their ad, so no point in responding.


You're right that it is awful as a dating site for the aforementioned scams and its seedy reputation. Let me ask you something, though. As a woman, do you think what I asked of this person who e-mailed me (the custom photo with the "a-okay" symbol so I could be sure who I'm talking to) was too much, a turn off? I asked for advice about this on another site and a woman told me that I need to loosen up, almost as if I should just go with the flow and keep chatting or even meet up with someone that could turn out not to be who they claim they are. I understand how this could ruin the mood of it (and this is a meetup, not a "date"). To me, though, being safe and making sure you're both on the same page would allow you to have a better time. And it's not just women who have to be cautious on Craigslist.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> You're right that it is awful as a dating site for the aforementioned scams and its seedy reputation. Let me ask you something, though. As a woman, do you think what I asked of this person who e-mailed me (the custom photo with the "a-okay" symbol so I could be sure who I'm talking to) was too much, a turn off? I asked for advice about this on another site and a woman told me that I need to loosen up, almost as if I should just go with the flow and keep chatting or even meet up with someone that could turn out not to be who they claim they are. I understand how this could ruin the mood of it (and this is a meetup, not a "date"). To me, though, being safe and making sure you're both on the same page would allow you to have a better time. And it's not just women who have to be cautious on Craigslist.


I'm not really sure the point of asking for that if you are going to meet in person soon. Cause you will see them anyways, so. There isn't much of any danger meeting at a public place.

If you are afraid of being stood up, the best thing is to talk on the phone to arrange the meeting. And with craigslist I do not see the point in exchanging emails for weeks on end. Better to just meet up within a week or two.

What do you mean this is a meetup, not a date?


----------



## intheshadows

I put the "pro" in procrastination.


----------



## N2Trouble

komorikun said:


> I'm not really sure the point of asking for that if you are going to meet in person soon. Cause you will see them anyways, so. There isn't much of any danger meeting at a public place.
> 
> If you are afraid of being stood up, the best thing is to talk on the phone to arrange the meeting. And with craigslist I do not see the point in exchanging emails for weeks on end. Better to just meet up within a week or two.
> 
> What do you mean this is a meetup, not a date?


If it were me, I don't think I would give out my phone number to a complete total stranger. I hate telemarketing soliciters and recieving prank calls all the time would cause you to have to change the number. Arrange the meeting and treat this like any other business deal. Do not set your heart into meeting this person, because you are only setting yourself up for a fall. Always meet in a busy public place, like a restaurant of some sort. It can be McDonalds or a nicer place of your choosing, but make it a public place! If you like what you see, than you can take it further.

My opinion only............ and Good Luck!!!


----------



## IcedOver

Well, not to belabor this, but I did send the message asking for a custom photo two days ago and . . . nothing. As I suspected, this is most likely a fake, but it's the most convincing fake I've encountered.


----------



## foe

It feels so freakin weird being in the company of doctors and healthcare professionals. I feel I've moved up on the social status already even though I'm still broke and probably won't get a job after this internship thing is over with.

But it still feels good to know that I'm doing lab work with these people.


----------



## littlemisshy

Its Sunday, Tommorow is Monday.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

No more World-Pop music, and no way it's Monday tomorrow in America.

Back to pure hard rock as sung by an english idiot and guitar by a dead guy:


----------



## cavemanslaststand

It's April 14. Why is it still snowing in Minnesota and 30 oF/ 0 oC. It's all your fault stupid Canada.


----------



## intheshadows

1999 had some awesome movies... American Beauty, Fight Club, Office Space...


----------



## renegade disaster

intheshadows said:


> 1999 had some awesome movies... American Beauty, Fight Club, Office Space...


:yes

the matrix, being john malcovich, the talented mr ripley,


----------



## foe

renegade disaster said:


> :yes
> 
> the matrix, *being john malcovich*, the talented mr ripley,


Best film of 1999 in my opinion. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## littlemisshy

I hate rain


----------



## oubliette

Turkey bacon is an oxymoron, but that's okay. I accept it for what it is.


----------



## lharr88

Don't let your struggle become your identity.


----------



## Just Lurking

littlemisshy said:


> I hate rain


Even when you're inside? I love the sound of rain pelting away on the roof and windows. Now, if the rain is coming inside... we have a problem...


----------



## oubliette

I'm only as old as people make me feel.


----------



## Just Lurking

It boggles my mind how often people here use the term "SAS" in place of "SA".

"How bad is your SAS?"

"Do I have SAS?"

"Is it a crime to have SAS?"

"Coping with SAS" _...Yes, I find "coping with SAS" a little trying at times, too..._


----------



## typemismatch

How is it that a thread, just as this, can be going for a few weeks but I haven't noticed until now? How. Also, I feel that the question mark is redundant. Questions are questions regardless of their terminating punctuation. Unless your Australian of course. Ah! I see now, it's those pesky Aussies is the reason why we need question marks.


----------



## lharr88

Sometimes I'm amazed at the level of technology. If only a time machine could be made, so we could go back in time to fix our lives.


----------



## oubliette

Love isn't blind, even for the blind.


----------



## intheshadows

cypher said:


>


Slackers unite... later.


----------



## intheshadows

renegade disaster said:


> :yes
> 
> the matrix, being john malcovich, the talented mr ripley,


Never saw the last two. I keep on thinking the Matrix was released in 2000 for some odd reason.


----------



## oubliette

Why do actors in historical dramas which depict events from centuries ago almost always present their characters as having pearly white teeth, not to mention having all of their teeth? The olden days were unhygienic.


----------



## renegade disaster

foe said:


> Best film of 1999 in my opinion. One of my all-time favorites.


I generally don't like cusack (mainly cos of the typecasting he's always in) but in this film I thought his character was great. its a brilliant film overall.



intheshadows said:


> Never saw the last two.


definitely worth a watch!


----------



## Owl-99

It actually rained this morning a pleasant surprise.


----------



## intheshadows

Chilly here today.


----------



## PickleNose

Why?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I wonder what she is thinking about me.


----------



## komorikun

I get the feeling that guys who call each other "bro" on forums are all douche bags.


----------



## christacat

haven't posted in here before. hello


----------



## N2Trouble

Grudges are a waste of perfect happiness. Laugh when you can, apologize when you should, and let go of what you can’t change.


----------



## oubliette

We look so completely different, but probably feel exactly the same.


----------



## komorikun

Just when I thought I could finally have some peace here after my roommate's (main tenant) relatives finally left....the missing roommate (subletter like me) came back. Originally I was supposed to be sharing a bathroom with her but she is never here (I moved in last December). Apparently she has been living at her boyfriend's place the whole time while paying rent for here. So I have been enjoying having the bathroom all to myself. 

The bathroom is attached to my room. It has 2 doors (weird I know...). So I now I will be woken up by her showering in the morning. I do have earplugs but I prefer not to use them. And on top of that her friend is staying for a week. I hope that is the reason she is back. Because of the friend and that she will go back to the boyfriend's place after the friend leaves. It does seem that she uses the bathroom downstairs to pee in. So that's good.

I really don't need this added stress in the last month of school, what with finals and all. The one good thing about this place was that I didn't need my earplugs since the kitchen is far away. The previous few places I lived (2 years) I had to use earplugs everyday due to the kitchen noise. I really am not made for living with roommates.


----------



## renegade disaster

Coincidence said:


>


:yes

intelligence is sexy tbh. its one of those things I find i'm just attracted to in general.


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm getting too old to be staying up all night listening to techno!


----------



## intheshadows

Dammit. I never get sick, but I am now.


----------



## oubliette

Social anxiety (augmented by poor product placement) turns the supermarket into Daedalus' Labyrinth.


----------



## Northern Lights

I think I am about to develop a crush on a friend. 

Not good, not good at all...


----------



## anonymid

I have really let my life stagnate. I try not to think about it, but good grief. I'm terrible. This isn't a life. But tomorrow I won't feel like doing anything to change it, just like I didn't today, or yesterday, or the day before, or the day before, or the day before, or the day before, or the day before, or the day before, or the day before, or the day before . . .


----------



## anonymid

Time flies even when you're not having fun. That's the scary thing.


----------



## Taney

It's Thursday, one more day and the work week's over! Although today will probably be stressful, I'm determined not to let management get me down.


----------



## probably offline

anonymid said:


> Time flies even when you're not having fun. That's the scary thing.


I know


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I wonder when I will get another opportunity to ask a girl out.


----------



## oubliette

Is it better never to quit even if it means failing frequently, or is better never to fail even if it means quitting frequently?


----------



## renegade disaster

Coincidence said:


> It is , but sometimes it's kind of torturing when you have smart/successful role models , especially - like in my case - when you start to compare someone who is one of the best in the world at what he does to someone who used to fail and never even been good at school + cant speak 3 words in public .


:/

I see what you mean.


----------



## kaos

oubliette said:


> Is it better never to quit even if it means failing frequently, or is better never to fail even if it means quitting frequently?


but isnt quitting failing....hmm?....hmm? oke


----------



## IcedOver

Is the NYC subway really as bad as its reputation? I'm planning to go for this useless "Jeopardy!" audition, and will probably have to be taking a route from around the Times Square area to the Upper West Side sometime between 7:00 and 8:00 a.m., so in the rush hour period. Am I certain to be packed in like a sardine? Is the congestion so bad that you can miss your stop trying to navigate the mob?


----------



## i got this

Doing nothing usually has very predictable results. I am unsure why so many are stunned by that revelation.


----------



## Northern Lights

Everything seems to get out of hand. I wish I had someone to talk to. I need someone to re-arrange my line of thought. I'm unable to do it myself. H E L P


----------



## Owl-99

typemismatch said:


> How is it that a thread, just as this, can be going for a few weeks but I haven't noticed until now? How. Also, I feel that the question mark is redundant. Questions are questions regardless of their terminating punctuation. Unless your Australian of course. Ah! I see now, it's those pesky Aussies is the reason why we need question marks.


Hey stop hating on the quirks of Australian accents. :b


----------



## renegade disaster

I find its difficult to keep the weight off once you get to around 30+ years old. I used to eat so much junk and never put on weight. these days I have to be so careful if I want to maintain things. its annoying because I look in the mirror and dislike how much bigger I am now compared to my younger days, I also look like i've aged quite a bit due to all the bad sleep I get. I suppose some people are lucky and their looks don't slide when they get to this age but I really do feel that I am less appealing than I was 5-10 years ago .maybe life's taken its toll on me? I never get compliments on my physical features, only people saying I look "cool" and talking about the clothes I wear... that doesn't really make me feel i'm a desirable person. it just means I pick the right clothes sometimes.


----------



## renegade disaster

in fact i'm having a hard time remembering the last time someone actually considered me to be physically desirable. it must have been ages ago? I don't think anyone in recent memory has ever even said anything that would suggest I was.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ yea I guess that's fair enough ,can see that point of view. the lack of it in general just leads me to question it a lot, especially when other guys get positive comments on their features. I think to myself maybe there is nothing about me physically worth commenting on.

I mean it would be nice even if I got a positive comment from another straight guy.


----------



## renegade disaster

cypher said:


> See I can compliment a woman but I didn't think guys can compliment guys.


well, we are capable of it. but I don't think a lot will do that ,because they will think its a bit weird for straight guys. its probably more the ones that are concerned in some way about their looks that would be accepting. I compliment other guys, I hope they don't think i'm hitting on them lol. it is easier to do this over the web actually, in real life it can be awkward. i'd probably only give a compliment out if they were looking for one or they were talking about their appearance.


----------



## oubliette

renegade disaster said:


> I never get compliments on my physical features, only people saying I look "cool" and talking about the clothes I wear...





renegade disaster said:


> I don't think anyone in recent memory has ever even said anything that would suggest I was [physically desirable].


I have no better vantage point than you, but raise your spirits, at least to a point of neutrality. Just as a matter of probability, I think you're likely reading too much into what people have said or haven't said, as we are all guilty of doing. I hope this isn't self-fulfilling in the sense that you undervalue yourself (because you think others don't value you in some respect), and project that in a way that adversely influences some people's opinions of you, which in turn adversely influences yet other people's opinions of you.

Next time a woman compliments you on your clothes, tell her that you look better with them off. 
[I am jesting; humorless people, please do not construe this an endorsement of sexual harassment . I didn't come to SAS to get embroiled in BS.]


----------



## renegade disaster

oubliette said:


> I have no better vantage point than you, but raise your spirits, at least to a point of neutrality. Just as a matter of probability, I think you're likely reading too much into what people have said or haven't said, as we are all guilty of doing. I hope this isn't self-fulfilling in the sense that you undervalue yourself (because you think others don't value you in some respect), and project that in a way that adversely influences some people's opinions of you, which in turn adversely influences yet other people's opinions of you.
> 
> Next time a woman compliments you on your clothes, tell her that you look better with them off.
> [I am jesting; humorless people please do not construe this an endorsement of sexual harassment . I didn't come to SAS to get embroiled in BS.]


:lol
thanks, I guess it doesn't help when my family insults me and how I look... yea I do tend to doubt myself a lot especially when I go through depressive periods,sometimes I snap out of it, other times things just stick and I feel terrible about it. you are right about how people can build up a perception of me when I keep talking negatively about myself. I think i've had that happen...
I think this ties into the whole confidence thing, I don't carry myself confidently and people judge me negatively for that. lse is something which has been a problem all my life.


----------



## oubliette

cypher said:


> ...don't say that to your lady boss


No worries, I'm not in a relationship at the moment. :b


----------



## anonymid

I don't feel like a real person.


----------



## oubliette

cypher said:


> No I meant at work, ha ha.


I know, I know. Just poking fun at ♂







♀.


----------



## oubliette

Paraphrasing: You've opened a luck-charm chain e-mail. All you have to do is spam 100 other people with this e-mail, and your wildest hopes and dreams will come true. But if you don't, you will end up depressed and isolated and posting comments on Internet forums.



Damn it, why didn't I forward that e-mail?


----------



## komorikun

Feel so weird looking at places I used to live in Japan on google maps-street view.


----------



## galente

today i am mostly wondering "If i was a transformer what would i want to transform into...". possibly a Hercules plane or smething so I'd be a huge transformer.
sigh. decisions decisions.


----------



## intheshadows

I think i'll go outside soon.


----------



## oubliette

"Maybe it's my brain chemistry. Maybe that's what's wrong with me. Bad chemistry. All my problems and anxiety can be reduced to a chemical imbalance or some kind of misfiring synapses."


----------



## galente

"really should be doing some work..."


----------



## Northern Lights

I can't stop looking at his photo. Why do I continue to torture myself?


----------



## lulu b

I have the personality of an artist but sadly I lack the talent, ability and work ethic.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

There's plenty of fish in the sea... Great but I don't know how to fish.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sapiosexual? That's a new one :lol.


----------



## pianist

I want to meet someone that makes me want to give her a rose a day for the rest of her life.


----------



## renegade disaster

I wish there was more options for style aimed at those who are 30+ .
sometimes it seems like virtually everything is aimed at younger people and the companies that create, market and sell their products and ideas think people should only be concerned with style when they are young or once you get to a certain age you can only wear stuff which is more traditional. because what I have observed is a vast majority of people only use style to get themselves a partner. its true in some ways for people that i've known, a lot of people make more of an effort because they are looking to impress potential partners ,and once they settle down they have no need for impressive stylistic statements. i'm guessing fashion and style businesses think this way too? which makes me wonder if there's an assumption within their industry that once all people get to a certain age they should be paired up.

it kind of sucks because i'd like to buy more stuff which isn't aimed at people 10 or so years younger and i'm not interested in wearing clothes that are too boring or traditional which I appear to be the target market for.


----------



## intheshadows

pianist said:


> I want to meet someone that makes me want to give her a rose a day for the rest of her life.


X2

Also scared of life.


----------



## probably offline

renegade disaster said:


> I wish there was more options for style aimed at those who are 30+ .
> sometimes it seems like virtually everything is aimed at younger people and the companies that create, market and sell their products and ideas think people should only be concerned with style when they are young or once you get to a certain age you can only wear stuff which is more traditional. because what I have observed is a vast majority of people only use style to get themselves a partner. its true in some ways for people that i've known, a lot of people make more of an effort because they are looking to impress potential partners ,and once they settle down they have no need for impressive stylistic statements. i'm guessing fashion and style businesses think this way too? which makes me wonder if there's an assumption within their industry that once all people get to a certain age they should be paired up.
> 
> it kind of sucks because i'd like to buy more stuff which isn't aimed at people 10 or so years younger and i'm not interested in wearing clothes that are too boring or traditional which I appear to be the target market for.


I don't know what you're talking about. There are lots of "timeless" clothes or clothes "fitting" for people around your age(I'm not sure whatever the hell that means, though). Just wear whatever you want. That's what I do. I think you just need to put some effort into shopping.


----------



## renegade disaster

probably offline said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. There are lots of "timeless" clothes or clothes "fitting" for people around your age(I'm not sure whatever the hell that means, though). Just wear whatever you want. That's what I do. I think you just need to put some effort into shopping.


well timeless = classic style or traditional. so yes there would be plenty within that style but that's not a style I am interested in right now. the majority of fashion as in current trends is marketed to younger people. there are plenty of people both within fashion and outside of it that would agree that once you hit your 30's you can't get away with wearing clothes made for younger people, unless by chance you happen to look 10 years younger than you are. i'm saying that it would be nice if more designers that are doing nontraditional or interesting clothing ranges would make inclusions for older people, because none of the stuff I see or have ever found in current fashion lines is marketed or modeled with anyone my age in mind. if there are some lines which are styled and modeled by 30/40/50 year old's then i've never seen it. anywhere! I could probably go through a dozen fashion magazines and not find a single thing I liked that was marketed to my age,if there is stuff that is interesting for over 30's/40's etc it must be pretty niche because I can't remember ever seeing someone in those age brackets being on a runway for the latest clothing unless its something quite formal or (imo) something boring.


----------



## probably offline

renegade disaster said:


> well timeless = classic style or traditional. so yes there would be plenty within that style but that's not a style I am interested in right now. the majority of fashion as in current trends is marketed to younger people. there are plenty of people both within fashion and outside of it that would agree that once you hit your 30's you can't get away with wearing clothes made for younger people, unless by chance you happen to look 10 years younger than you are. i'm saying that it would be nice if more designers that are doing nontraditional or interesting clothing ranges would make inclusions for older people, because none of the stuff I see or have ever found in current fashion lines is marketed or modeled with anyone my age in mind. if there are some lines which are styled and modeled by 30/40/50 year old's then i've never seen it. anywhere! I could probably go through a dozen fashion magazines and not find a single thing I liked that was marketed to my age,if there is stuff that is interesting for over 30's/40's etc it must be pretty niche because I can't remember ever seeing someone in those age brackets being on a runway for the latest clothing unless its something quite formal or (imo) something boring.


I still don't see the big problem. I see well-dressed 30+ people everywhere. Both female and male. And no, they don't look like they dress too young. You don't have to dress like a 40's movie star to dress "timeless". It's about creating your own wardrobe with different pieces. Well, whatever. I don't know what you consider "nontraditional or interesting" clothing. We probably have different tastes. Just don't limit yourself. Cheers.


----------



## renegade disaster

probably offline said:


> I still don't see the big problem. I see well-dressed 30+ people everywhere. Both female and male. And no, they don't look like they dress too young. You don't have to dress like a 40's movie star to dress "timeless". It's about creating your own wardrobe with different pieces. Well, whatever. I don't know what you consider "nontraditional or interesting" clothing. We probably have different tastes. Just don't limit yourself. Cheers.


bearing in mind I don't live where you live and when I do go out most people where I live don't dress in a way that is that fantastic or stylish.
could you point out some clothing lines and websites/blogs that you think are particularly impressive.


----------



## intheshadows

I let things go to ****.


----------



## KaraNefpaja

There are so many nights like this that I just don't want to sleep. I'm tired, yes, but I know that once I am asleep, one more day is lost and the next brings the same again: wake up at 5:30 AM, sit in traffic for an hour and a half, work for ten hours, sit for an hour and a half in traffic, get home at 7 PM, into bed by 10 PM. I feel like I'm living my life three hours a day, and the rest is lost. How can this be living? Why is it that someone must give so much of their life just so they can afford to live? It never makes sense to me and I don't know that it ever will.


----------



## komorikun

KaraNefpaja said:


> There are so many nights like this that I just don't want to sleep. I'm tired, yes, but I know that once I am asleep, one more day is lost and the next brings the same again: wake up at 5:30 AM, sit in traffic for an hour and a half, work for ten hours, sit for an hour and a half in traffic, get home at 7 PM, into bed by 10 PM. I feel like I'm living my life three hours a day, and the rest is lost. How can this be living? Why is it that someone must give so much of their life just so they can afford to live? It never makes sense to me and I don't know that it ever will.


You need to live closer to where you work.


----------



## jackbruns28

I sure could use a drink right now, or a job, or a confidant, hells money would be nice too.


----------



## CE3K

Dreaming of what life could be like if I didn't have to try so hard. Does everyone have to live as a compromise who they are? I'm fed up of being an edited version of myself. I'm exhausted.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> When people are having an online argument and say "blah blah blah end of story.", they usually are full of sh*t and extremely closed minded.


found some examples of it:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...lligence-doesnt-matter-404777/#post1063537521

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...tually-knew-391649/index2.html#post1063438929

edit: damn, the first thread got deleted.


----------



## renegade disaster

komorikun said:


> found some examples of it:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...lligence-doesnt-matter-404777/#post1063537521
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...tually-knew-391649/index2.html#post1063438929


ha! anyone who ends with "end of" or "fact!" are usually just trying to put more weight into their point without really having anything substantial to say. its also quite controlling as if they are trying to dictate the course of the discussion and that their word is somehow the authority. the only people that have authority in a public discussion are the moderators.


----------



## Just Lurking

Ah.. Spring and Summer... Long daylight hours, lots of sun, heat and humidity, people everywhere, lawnmowers, motorcycles, kids screaming outside, people up at all hours, social gatherings and barbeques... Yes........ Yay............... What would we do without SPRING and SUMMER............................


----------



## Tink76

millenniumman75 said:


> Sapiosexual? That's a new one :lol.


This is my new favourite word as it defiantly applies to me :yes


----------



## millenniumman75

Tink76 said:


> This is my new favourite word as it defiantly applies to me :yes


We should just keep that in this group. It shows how edumacated the 29-plus crowd is :lol.


----------



## komorikun

I'm cold. My right hand is cold again cause I have to use the mouse. A high of 62F is pitiful. Oh and I forgot to post about how I hate this city the last few days. The stupid bus did not come twice this week. I believe because the lazy bus driver took a break. I asked one time (why the previous bus did not come) and that's what the fat bus driver told me. This is a bus line that is very quiet/has few passengers and I live 6 minutes from the start of the route. So it's not like it would be running late because of too many passengers or whatever. 

I really regret moving to the bay area. I should have just gone to school in LA. The rent is cheaper there, it's warmer, more Latinos, and my rotten dad is there. And the buses are faster in LA. I was lied to....everyone said the bay area has good public transit. A big f'in lie. Only if you live near one of the few BART stations is it any good. My school is not near a BART station, so it's pointless to live near one. Not that I could afford it. There is only 1 BART station in the city that is in a less than super expensive area.


----------



## komorikun

cypher said:


> ^When I had to work in the San Fernando valley, in the summer, I'd daydream of places like SF. Plus, I like to layer clothing. LA would probably be better for you if you get cold easily.


Well, that's the valley. Near the ocean (LA county) isn't that hot. Yeah, I don't like layering. I don't like wearing jackets or jeans. I prefer to just wear shorts and t-shirts all year round. LA does get cool in winter though.


----------



## IcedOver

Do you remember Bleep Blips candy? They're the big, chalky candy shaped like Saturn. Whenver I'm near a gumball machine, I look for them, but they're hard to find. What does it say about me that one of the highlights of my year was finding a gumball machine in a mall that had smaller versions of the same candy called Tangy Tarts, a handful of them for 25 cents (when most gumball machines now are 50 cents)? They were so good that I chomped them down within three minutes and came back in from my bus stop for seconds.


----------



## love is like a dream

u depressed ? if you lost the vision of your eyes for 24 hours then the next day you suddenly became able to see , you would be "the happiest man in the world" no one gave you anything you are the same person before and after this tough 24 hours , now you have 2 eyes why aren't you happy "i am not saying the happiest" ? is it really necessary to lose it to appreciate it ? , I know it's not about " manning up " , it's all about how good you are at deceiving this ugly organ . Spending some minutes your eyes closed is a better idea than meditation .


----------



## Northern Lights

Sleepless again. I never seem to find peace. My mind is racing, always repeating the same issues without a chance of finding a way out. It's sheer self-destruction, the lack of sleep only makes things worse. I think I need some more red wine.


----------



## renegade disaster

Northern Lights said:


> Sleepless again. I never seem to find peace. My mind is racing, always repeating the same issues without a chance of finding a way out. It's sheer self-destruction, the lack of sleep only makes things worse. I think I need some more red wine.


same,just replace wine with whisky (which I need to go and buy if i'm not too tired to do it...). my brain is annoying me, immensely! i'd like to pickle it in alcohol for the foreseeable future.


----------



## komorikun

I finally found my first ex's profile (Japanese guy) on mixi and through that I found his profile on facebook. He was the only boyfriend that was older than me, so now he is 40. Weird that he still lives in the same little town and he's single. I wonder if he is still living with his mom and still at the same job he was at over 15 years ago. Last contact I had with him was about 9 years ago when I was leaving Japan and stupid me left my passport with him. He's such a jerk. Still demanding me to pay back money that I supposedly owed him. So he sent me the passport after getting some of the money and also sent a couple bottles of wine (he worked at a wine company) for some reason.

He's friends with lots of Russian women on facebook. Kind of creepy how 2 of my exes dated Russians after me. Both of whom were b*tches. The Japanese guy dated one Russian single mother who had lived in the US before and I guess he had told her about the money thing. So she told him that he should sue me or something. And one got into my 3rd ex's email and sent me a message saying not to contact him (even though I was living on another continent and he was the one who contacted me) and told me to go f' myself. Now they are divorced....haha.


----------



## hoddesdon

^ But if you left your passport with him, how were you able to leave Japan?


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> I finally found my first ex's profile (Japanese guy) on mixi and through that I found his profile on facebook. He was the only boyfriend that was older than me, so now he is 40. Weird that he still lives in the same little town and he's single. I wonder if he is still living with his mom and still at the same job he was at over 15 years ago. Last contact I had with him was about 9 years ago when I was leaving Japan and stupid me left my passport with him. He's such a jerk. Still demanding me to pay back money that I supposedly owed him. So he sent me the passport after getting some of the money and also sent a couple bottles of wine (he worked at a wine company) for some reason.
> 
> He's friends with lots of Russian women on facebook. Kind of creepy how 2 of my exes dated Russians after me. Both of whom were b*tches. The Japanese guy dated one Russian single mother who had lived in the US before and I guess he had told her about the money thing. So she told him that he should sue me or something. And one got into my 3rd ex's email and sent me a message saying not to contact him (even though I was living on another continent and he was the one who contacted me) and told me to go f' myself. Now they are divorced....haha.


Always good for a laugh! :b


----------



## komorikun

hoddesdon said:


> ^ But if you left your passport with him, how were you able to leave Japan?


He mailed it back to me with the bottles of wine. Originally, I didn't bring it with me because I had been overstaying and didn't want the people at the airport to see that passport with the expired tourist stamps. I was flying from one end of Japan to the other. I should have just brought the passport with me.


----------



## komorikun

God, the farting never ends. My room smells like a fart. I wonder if I have some new bacteria living in my gut or something.


----------



## jook

avocado sandwiches are just so d*** good


----------



## intheshadows

"My career has slowed down a bit lately." - The Dude

Heh. I relate to that.


----------



## steelmyhead

On days that I don't go running, I should go walking.


----------



## steelmyhead

I _almost_ have enough life experience to pass as a manipulative jerk.


----------



## Northern Lights

Today a workmate told me: "I really wish I was like you!"

That was really weird!


----------



## Yelkaonna

pianist said:


> I want to meet someone that makes me want to give her a rose a day for the rest of her life.


That is such a profound thing to say. I wish I were a person someone would want to give a rose a day for the rest of my life!


----------



## typemismatch

jook said:


> avocado sandwiches are just so d*** good


I've never tried avocado. I'm probably missing out yet again. I see those sandwiches with avocado in them and I go eewww. I don't like fancy stuff on my sandwiches. I like ham or tuna or egg. Some Lurpak butter and white bread. A man can't get a decent sandwich these days, has to make his own.


----------



## komorikun

Weird how the young roommate is never alone. She always has someone in her room whenever she is home. I wonder if her friend is still staying here part-time. Kind of suspicious. I always know when she is here because the smell of pot comes up to my room through the heating vents. She must smoke a gallon of it a day. Thank god they stay in the room. I'd bet if the old roommate (the main tenant) wasn't here, she'd be in the living room and kitchen all the time though.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Weird how the young roommate is never alone. She always has someone in her room whenever she is home. I wonder if her friend is still staying here part-time. Kind of suspicious. I always know when she is here because the smell of pot comes up to my room through the heating vents. She must smoke a gallon of it a day. Thank god they stay in the room. I'd bet if the old roommate (the main tenant) wasn't here, she'd be in the living room and kitchen all the time though.


Why don't you invite yourself inside her room and bong on?


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Why don't you invite yourself inside her room and bong on?


ummm...no way am I going in there. I avoid my roommates the best I can. I always wait till the kitchen is clear to go in.


----------



## komorikun

Those f*ckers keep turning the heat on too high. It's May, so we really do not need the heat anymore. They keep turning it on to 74 but my room gets to 76. I go downstairs to turn it down and then the b*tches turn it back up again.

I don't mind the temperature but it makes the air all dry and the gas bill is going to be real high. Not to mention that artificial heat makes my face flush. I really want to live alone. I'm so sick of other people in my space.


----------



## intheshadows

Expecting crappy weather for the May long weekend up here. :sigh


----------



## PickleNose

(*This is for entertainment purposes only. I am not a doctor*)

(Weird voice)
_Not everyone can take this medication. We know that you know this but we're telling you anyway because we just do that so we can say we told you so when you try to sue us.

Talk to your doctor right away if your nose falls off or something while you're taking this medication. We think this might be a really bad sign.

You might wake up one morning with your face turned upside down because you take this medication. Get help right away if this happens.

Talk to your doctor if you just fall over and die while taking this.

Don't take this if you've already died.

People have just plain died before and we hate to tell you this but we just don't know why.

Don't blame us if this medication causes you to need more medication. This happens every solitary time, by the way.

Eat your Corn Flakes. It won't help at all but you'll be able to contemplate this warning message as you chew them and rub your chin as in deep thought.

Ask your doctor if we have paid him to give you this. It's unlikely that he'll tell you even if we did but oh well._ 
_
Do not operate heavy machinery while taking this drug. It'll make you run somebody over and probably cause you to drive through a wall or something after you've died at the wheel._
_
On a side note, it's probably a pretty bad idea to take this drug at all. _
(/Weird voice)

(*This is for entertainment purposes only. I am not a doctor*)


----------



## michijo

No one is safe from caricaturization.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Those f*ckers keep turning the heat on too high. It's May, so we really do not need the heat anymore. They keep turning it on to 74 but my room gets to 76. I go downstairs to turn it down and then the b*tches turn it back up again.
> 
> I don't mind the temperature but it makes the air all dry and the gas bill is going to be real high. Not to mention that artificial heat makes my face flush. I really want to live alone. I'm so sick of other people in my space.


So that same roommate who turns up the heat, now has all the windows open in the house making the place quite chilly. Normally it gets sort of warm here in the afternoon due to the greenhouse effect. If she is so cold at night why is she doing this? And now she is vacuuming too. I hope she's not preparing for visitors or something.


----------



## PickleNose

komorikun said:


> So that same roommate who turns up the heat, now has all the windows open in the house making the place quite chilly. Normally it gets sort of warm here in the afternoon due to the greenhouse effect. If she is so cold at night why is she doing this? And now she is vacuuming too. I hope she's not preparing for visitors or something.


 Probably really obvious but I'd just cover myself up and stay warm the best I could. I usually put a fan by my bed, put a blanket over me and have my feet sticking out at the bottom. I don't know why but this seems to get every part of me to the right temp.


----------



## komorikun

PickleNose said:


> Probably really obvious but I'd just cover myself up and stay warm the best I could. I usually put a fan by my bed, put a blanket over me and have my feet sticking out at the bottom. I don't know why but this seems to get every part of me to the right temp.


I do cover up but I'd rather not have to wear layers in the house. I like walking around in shorts and t-shirt if the natural temp is high enough (won't turn on the heat to wear shorts though). Anyways she finally closed the windows. This house does need air but still SF is too cold leave the window open for long. I don't like opening windows unless the outside temp is above 73.

Some people are nuts about airing out the house. One of my previous roommates would always open the living room window even on cold days. I'd close it if I felt cold.

This place has really old carpet, so airing it out is rather pointless. I'm used to the smell now but before when I got home I'd get a big whiff of old, musty carpet and furniture. The place is clean. It's not my roommates fault but old carpet just gets nasty.


----------



## PickleNose

komorikun said:


> Some people are nuts about airing out the house. One of my previous roommates would always open the living room window even on cold days. I'd close it if I felt cold.
> 
> This place has really old carpet, so airing it out is rather pointless. I'm used to the smell now but before when I got home I'd get a big whiff of old, musty carpet and furniture. The place is clean. It's not my roommates fault but old carpet just gets nasty.


 Yeah. I don't much like the old carpet stink either. Though I'm not entirely fanatical about opening the windows. I usually open them for an hour or so if it needs to be done.


----------



## typemismatch

Arithretes stated that if an object is travelling at exactly the speed of light, then it is probably not edible. Also, in any case, it would be difficult to catch, and it's probably best just to go around to your local shop and buy some mince.


----------



## leonardess

Is it too late for me to go to law school?


----------



## LoneSkye

PickleNose said:


> I usually put a fan by my bed, put a blanket over me and have my feet sticking out at the bottom. I don't know why but this seems to get every part of me to the right temp.


I do the same thing.. lol


----------



## PickleNose

LoneSkye said:


> I do the same thing.. lol


 It really is the closest thing to heaven. If/when my fan dies, I will be at the store buying a new one an hour later. Fortunately, they're cheap to buy and run.


----------



## leonardess

thank F next weekend is a three day weekend. of course, that means that I will have to work all five days next week, solid. 

I still detest top sheets.


----------



## leonardess

komorikun said:


> So that same roommate who turns up the heat, now has all the windows open in the house making the place quite chilly. Normally it gets sort of warm here in the afternoon due to the greenhouse effect. If she is so cold at night why is she doing this? And now she is vacuuming too. I hope she's not preparing for visitors or something.


you need better roommates. I have my own place now. I doubt I could ever have roommates again. they'd have to be exactly like me, so that pretty much seals it.


----------



## Just Lurking

Rarely does it take any longer than 2-3 minutes of being on this site before stumbling across someone I want to throttle.

These people make me tired.


----------



## LostinReverie

Same thing over and over and over and over...


----------



## typemismatch

The first day this year I've got my bedroom window open through the night. Feels nice.


----------



## intheshadows

I should travel. But where to?


----------



## intheshadows

LostInReverie said:


> Same thing over and over and over and over...


x2


----------



## Just Lurking

Why am I here again?


----------



## komorikun

Maybe they found out it was a second account.


----------



## Owl-99

Another lonely night, sigh.


----------



## komorikun

cypher said:


> wondering how you knew that.


Because one night he changed his avatar to his old one.


----------



## leonardess

Just Lurking said:


> Why am I here again?


because of me, darling.


----------



## Owl-99

Riverside walks on a clear autumn day very relaxing.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## intheshadows

Gorgeous women everywhere...


----------



## IcedOver

^^Water, water everywhere, nor any drop to drink.


I've been inexplicably depressed the last two days. I had an NYC trip earlier in the week, and that went okay, but recently I've felt totally out of rhythm -- distracted, unable to concentrate, hopeless, tired and disinterested. I work in the evening, and lately I've been working from the morning all the way through the evening. When I get home I usually like to do some things before going to bed, but recently I've just been plopping down on my couch and conking out almost immediately, throwing me totally out of whack. Anything I try just isn't working out.


----------



## Northern Lights

I wake up every morning at around 4 when I would be able to sleep until 6. My body clock seems to be useless. Then I spend 2 hours lying in bed worrying about all kinds of things and then go to work completely knackered. It has been like this for around 4 weeks now. I really need some prober sleep soon or else I will crack up!


----------



## Just Lurking

leonardess said:


> because of me, darling.


----------



## Still Waters

Just Lurking said:


> Why am I here again?


Because it's the only site where the threads,posts and blogs actually change every few minutes,as opposed to every few weeks on various other sites?!?


----------



## komorikun

God, my dad is nuts. They just got back from their trip in Germany. Apparently they are avoiding answering calls from my step-mother's 2 daughters (both are in their 50s, and one is delusional). They probably are asking for money. So because of this my step-mother will get jealous if my dad talks to me on the phone. I got this voicemail from him saying not to call and to just wait for him to call me (presumably he's calling when she is not within earshot).


----------



## probably offline

Still Waters said:


> Because it's the only site where the threads,posts and blogs actually change every few minutes,as opposed to every few weeks on various other sites?!?


You know, that's actually one of the reasons to why I linger here.


----------



## enfield

komorikun said:


> God, my dad is nuts. They just got back from their trip in Germany. Apparently they are avoiding answering calls from my step-mother's 2 daughters (both are in their 50s, and one is delusional). They probably are asking for money. So because of this my step-mother will get jealous if my dad talks to me on the phone. I got this voicemail from him saying not to call and to just wait for him to call me (presumably he's calling when she is not within earshot).


loooooool.


----------



## renegade disaster

you know what i've thought would be nice as a job? some sort of law enforcement in a really small quiet town like you see in the american movies. I bet i'm romanticising it a little! but its the idea of being able to live a modest life without too much pressure doing something good for the community and hopefully without the corrupting influence I hear much about in police forces in built up cities.

I bet there's loads of social obligations though... i'm sure some of you stateside guys can correct me if i'm wrong on this.


----------



## anonymid

The sleep schedule I've been on for the past week or so is ridiculous even by my standards.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> God, my dad is nuts. They just got back from their trip in Germany. Apparently they are avoiding answering calls from my step-mother's 2 daughters (both are in their 50s, and one is delusional). They probably are asking for money. So because of this my step-mother will get jealous if my dad talks to me on the phone. I got this voicemail from him saying not to call and to just wait for him to call me (presumably he's calling when she is not within earshot).


Well, finally got him on the phone. Apparently the daughters are not asking for money. My dad just decided that they were too annoying and caused too much anguish for my elderly step-mother, so he told her not to answer their phone calls anymore. When I started to question his decision to stick his nose in where it doesn't belong, he got all defensive and said that he will hang up the phone if I continue to talk about it. He only wants to have "pleasant" conversations with me. So he hung up the phone on me. :roll


----------



## Just Lurking

Did that picture really just get quoted five times in a row?

Why don't more people remove pics from quotes? Especially multiples. AND especially when they've already been quoted several times.

Like, HELLO? Stop spamming us, people.


----------



## IcedOver

Some Gary Busey gold: "If I didn't have LG Smartphone, I'd be a mechanical dog for the rest of my life. I can tell you this: It makes me smarter when I don't think. So I say 'Thank you, LG.'"


----------



## anonymid

Already dreading the hot, humid weather that's arriving on Thursday. I hate summer.


----------



## PickleNose

IcedOver said:


> Some Gary Busey gold:


 But the best one was this one....

"I'm the game warden! Bird season's over butthorn!"


----------



## renegade disaster

this thread inspired me to start watching "i'm with busey" again


----------



## typemismatch

I could go some pasta right now. I love pasta. Tomato based sauce. I love pasta. I might have to go out to the supermarket. Get some pasta.


----------



## IcedOver

Another Busey quote from "The Apprentice" (speaking to South African travel officials): "I did a movie in Johannesburg and they put us up in a hotel and outside we heard the sounds of people being murdered."


----------



## komorikun

Finally had some success. I pet one kitty today on my night walk. It was a black cat. Very friendly. Seemed to be well-cared for. It was a bit plump (I picked him up to ascertain this) and had a nice thick fur coat. Also had a collar and a name tag.


----------



## Owl-99

Freshly baked blueberry muffins nom, nom, nom.


----------



## PickleNose

komorikun said:


> Finally had some success. I pet one kitty today on my night walk. It was a black cat. Very friendly. Seemed to be well-cared for. It was a bit plump (I picked him up to ascertain this) and had a nice thick fur coat. Also had a collar and a name tag.


 Let me guess. You were thinking about taking it home if it didn't have an owner? :yes


----------



## komorikun

PickleNose said:


> Let me guess. You were thinking about taking it home if it didn't have an owner? :yes


No, I can't do that. It's way too hard to find a room that allows cats and I wouldn't be able to afford vet bills. I can't get a cat till I have a job.


----------



## intheshadows

3 day weekend.


----------



## IcedOver

Conversation that my co-worker had with our manager: Our water would be off today for maintenance. Originally we were not supposed to work today because of that, but the manager said we had to have a shift with only a couple people coming in. She told my co-worker not to tell the two people coming in about not having water (no toilet or sink), but he found that morally wrong and told them. Then she said that she'd make it up to them by giving money to buy them lunch. Then she said that it couldn't be more than $5 and it had to be from McDonald's. Amazing.


----------



## Raining Ivy

Had guests over for a visit today. It went ok, our kids played together for 2.5 hours. It went ok, but Im glad its over. 
glass of wine now, thank you very much...


----------



## howard26

I watch gore videos and i'm not bothered by it. I'm interested in facial expressions after someone is beheaded.


----------



## Astar

This kit kat bar is so good


----------



## intheshadows

Just got new deodorant.


----------



## komorikun

I bought my ticket. $208 one way. The baggage is going to cost extra though. God help me to organize all my crap. I'm going to have to throw out so much.

Will arrive at 5PM (their time). Have to change planes once but it's a short layover. I want to arrive at a normal hour so that I can be let into wherever I will be staying. And better to be in the early evening or weekend in case I find someone to pick me up from the airport.


----------



## enfield

komorikun said:


> I bought my ticket. $208 one way. The baggage is going to cost extra though. God help me to organize all my crap. I'm going to have to throw out so much.
> 
> Will arrive at 5PM (their time). Have to change planes once but it's a short layover. I want to arrive at a normal hour so that I can be let into wherever I will be staying. And better to be in the early evening or weekend in case I find someone to pick me up from the airport.


when is the flight??


----------



## Just Lurking

Injustice is the word of the day.

:no


----------



## Jcgrey

To hell with it.


----------



## Crystalline

Because aliens.


----------



## komorikun

Got a haircut finally. At this real cheap place (cute young guy from somewhere near Hong Kong) that I found that gives good cuts. $20 plus tip. Took me awhile to find a decent cheap place. I went to a few but they all sucked.


----------



## IcedOver

Every person on this site suffers from self-inflicted psychological terrorism. It's unreal what we do to ourselves.


----------



## foe

30 has been a really good age for but I don't like the way the last couple of weeks has gone. I still have one more week at 30 left, but it doesn't look like I'll be ending 30 on a good note.

If this continues, 31 might not be a good age.


----------



## Esugi78

I felt like eating buffet, but the closest buffet is 30 minute away (highway) and I'm not sure about their food quality either, and then there'd be so many people there with mostly big tables and big party and I'd be all alone.... ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## IcedOver

This is a sign of our modern times, the way technology has changed the human brain. For the past three years I've owned a DVR. It's convenient when you miss something playing live on TV -- you can just back up and listen to or watch it again. Several times I've caught myself, when talking to or listening to someone in real life, thinking that I could just back up the conversation and listen to what they said again. Just today at work a co-worker who has a habit of mispronouncing words said something wrong, and I found myself wanting to back up in time to listen to the way she said it. For some reason this is scary.


----------



## DaveCan

I'm so glad spiders do not have wings and fly, that would really suck!


----------



## Esugi78

It's such a terrible terrible fate to have been hit by one disaster, only to be hit by a 2nd one in a very unpredictable way 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/12/us/oklahoma-boy-mauling/index.html


----------



## foe

6/12/2013 was a terrible day for me.


----------



## komorikun

Esugi78 said:


> It's such a terrible terrible fate to have been hit by one disaster, only to be hit by a 2nd one in a very unpredictable way
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/12/us/oklahoma-boy-mauling/index.html


Guess big dogs don't mix well with kids. They give me the heebie-jeebies too.


----------



## Esugi78

Gah flying cockroach, kill it, keeelll itttt!!!! :O


----------



## estse

Happiness is a quick death.


----------



## harrison

There's really no point trying to warn people about this - they don't want to listen so they'll have to find out for themselves.


----------



## FaithInGrace

Tough week. Just started summer classes. With SA and ADD, I go from awkwardly quiet to blurting things out, especially when meeting new people. Then I feel like a complete idiot over how I behaved and what I said all the way home. Ugh.


----------



## Esugi78

Pew pew pew... erm... focus... focus... ... Pew... gahhhhh

(sorry for breaking the random thought topic but FaithInGrace, don't feel bad about blurting things out, everyone do it every once in a while, getting overly critical on yourself for it won't do a thing but made you feel bad . Everyone's entitled to act silly once in a while. That's all)

... Pew?


----------



## WineKitty

I have all the pieces, I just need to put them all together.


----------



## steelmyhead

There should be a despair section.


----------



## loumon

You know...when the rain is gifting it's last drops and the sun rays break through the rain clouds...giving you that beautiful contrast of deep rich color all around you...that's when I exhale and melt into it.


----------



## Reclus

Random thoughts of the day are not ageist or age-specific.


----------



## foe

I passed my certificate test. Now it's time to find a damn job.


----------



## Esugi78

I'm not sure why I used to like Pizza Hut's stuffed crust pizza... they tasted bleh... going to try out my local pizza restaurants instead...


----------



## leonardess

Coincidence said:


> Oh my God this is beautiful!


I heard about this! (no pun intended). that is really amazing.


----------



## leonardess

I want to be completely wrapped in tomato skins.


----------



## PickleNose

There are just so many cliches in the world. You know what I mean. I mean, I don't even know what I mean. But you get it, I hope.

Anyway, I went to have a look at something I thought was the greatest thing ever when it was current. I wondered if it was just nostalgia that made it seem better and better as the years went by.

And you know what? It really was as good as I remembered it. So. They don't make 'em like they used to. Sometimes that's true.


----------



## leonardess

is komorikun still here? has she gone on a trip? what did I miss?


----------



## PickleNose

She is still around. I guess she just isn't posting as much. She is OK though, as far as I know.


----------



## howard26

I might start having nightmares about the IRS.


----------



## foe

So Taylor Swift has become one of my all-time favorite artists. Top 3 possibly.

Pearl Jam, Radiohead, Soul Coughing are usually my Top 3... I think I might bump Radiohead out of the spot to put Taylor in.

I grew up in the 90's, there were many popular female artists around. i.e. Alanis, Fiona Apple, Sarah McLaughlin, Shania, Faith Hill...but I never cared or like them that much.

There's something about Taylor that puts her above all of those chicks. She has to be the greatest female artist of our generation if she can turn a 31 yea-old man to be one of her biggest fans.

Or what does that say about me as a man, a 31 year-old man to be exact?


----------



## PickleNose

howard26 said:


> I might start having nightmares about the IRS.


 I already do. They're just not wearing their wool in my nightmares.


----------



## howard26

I just sent 500 off to IRS. Ouch. 

I never thought it would be so hard to kick diet coke. It goes down so good.


----------



## Nothingwrongwithme

I'm new here but..... 5

1. Everybody else seems to have moved on and I don't have much.

2. I bear grudges like a badge of pride because I have no other means of defence and enjoy making people who've hurt me feel awkward.

3. When people are treating me like that in 2. am I the same as they are when they hurt me?

4. Why is it that the obvious isn't apparent and I maintain futile and self destructive attitudes stubbornly.

5. If that's Leonardess, in the picture she's well nice looking :love2


----------



## howard26

I'm hungry, but i'm too lazy to fix anything. I open the fridge and expect to see something that i didn't see last time. It never works, but i keep doing it.


----------



## Esugi78

Hungry too! Going to order some chinese take out, love their egg drop soup, used to love their fried rice but it changed lately somehow... have half a mind of asking the owner if the cook changed...


----------



## komorikun

leonardess said:


> is komorikun still here? has she gone on a trip? what did I miss?


I'm moving across the country soon. Working on getting a sublet right now. Hotels are too pricey.


----------



## IcedOver

Does anyone know how much you should tip a pizza delivery guy?


----------



## howard26

15-20 percent. I used to deliver. My biggest tip was 8 bucks.


----------



## Daveyboy

To whoever says Silk lactose-free milk was as good as regular milk..

You're an idiot....
I just totally wasted 4 scoops of Nestle's Quick !!!

I am so mad I might even make a thread about it....!!!!!!!!!..............!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esugi78

Do it Davey, do it!!! lol

Yeah I tried that stuff once, tasted like diet something... most definitely doesn't taste like milk, bleh


----------



## komorikun

Okay. I made it through the skype "interview". ugh.....I got the sublet...as long as they don't change their mind. Thank god. Hotels are way too expensive. 

I really hate skype.


----------



## Esugi78

Wonders if Snowden going to get royalty when they made his story into a movie...


----------



## Dane

komorikun said:


> Okay. I made it through the skype "interview". ugh.....I got the sublet...as long as they don't change their mind. Thank god. Hotels are way too expensive.
> 
> I really hate skype.


Are you moving to Miami?


----------



## intheshadows

Bloody hot here today..


----------



## howard26

I was taking a lunch break in a parking lot. I was looking down in this large ditch. I saw an old nerf football. A little ways down i noticed a rat. The rat attacked the nerf football.


----------



## estse

I had an amazing dream last night, where I played a character named Lorelli (a cross b/t Edward Scissorhands and Truman Capote) who was an outcast for "trying heroin but not becoming addicted." I was in a musical playing the character where I sang and dance to much accolade. I left the stage to eager applause and took off my dark framed black glasses, as shy and embarrassed as could be. Then there was an announcement that a cast mate woman named Lauren(?)'s water had broke! The dream continued to focus on my celebrity as Lorelli and things like giant board games and album giveaways to fans. I wish I remembered more....


----------



## loumon

Well done, Lorreli.


----------



## Esugi78

Sneezing in front of your laptop is the worst, now I have to wipe everything ewwwwewewewe


----------



## komorikun

Dane said:


> .....


Yeah, but it's a secret.


----------



## komorikun

So my first boyfriend from 15 years ago added me on facebook. He seemed friendly at first but then he started annoying me with all these questions and kept asking the same thing. And he wouldn't say much about himself. He didn't even have any photos up. So finally I answered his personal questions (that he repeatedly asked) and then asked him why he is so curious about me but wouldn't reveal much of anything about himself (including pics) and I said it's very weird. So he says sayonara and blocks me on facebook.

God, he hasn't changed much at all. Ever so protective of his own privacy and overreacts and gets pissed off easily.

I would paste the conversation here but half of it is in Japanese, so I don't think anyone would understand it.


----------



## IcedOver

I rarely ever text, but right now I'm finding that compared to waiting for an e-mail to be returned, waiting for a reply text is way more anxiety-producing. This is because many people have their phones glued to them even at work, so you know it's more likely than not that they got the text and just aren't replying. This is opposed to e-mail which people don't appear to check as often anymore. So right now it's been four hours since I sent the text. Of course any number of reasons could exist for no reply, but my anxiety is telling me the worst of them. Trying to get accomplished what I want to happen on Sunday feels like Frodo and Sam slouching up Mount Doom, although this will probably result in failure.


----------



## Mystic Force

Writing a to do list is an excellent way for me to get things done. However I feel anxious for the entire time its not completed.


----------



## mismac

komorikun said:


> God, he hasn't changed much at all. Ever so protective of his own privacy and overreacts and gets pissed off easily.


Good thing you dodge that bullet! Good riddance to him! What a pathetic creep!

My random thought: I would like to go home and take a nap...


----------



## loumon

One of these days I'm going to cancel my flight to going nowhere.


----------



## Hush7

I wish I were a cartoon so someone could hit me over the head with a mallet or drop a piano on me. Must be nice to see stars before passing out. Went to bed at 11 last night and now it's after 5 and I haven't slept at all. I hate everyone that is lucky enough to be asleep right now.

Edit: It's now after 6 and I just remembered that I drank a Diet Coke at dinner time. I don't need to be knocked out. Just need caffeine-free beverages! I love everyone who is sleeping soundly.


----------



## PickleNose




----------



## regg

Ka-caw!!


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Went to bed at 11 last night and now it's after 5 and I haven't slept at all. *I hate everyone that is lucky enough to be asleep right now.*
> 
> Edit: It's now after 6 and I just remembered that I drank a Diet Coke at dinner time. I don't need to be knocked out. Just need caffeine-free beverages! *I love everyone who is sleeping soundly*.


lol...
I am a bad sleeper too...
What makes it worse is I hate watching movies by myself...always have..
So I have to find something new to watch every 30 minutes..


----------



## IcedOver

I'm quite certain that I'm getting flaked on by a woman. Never had any experience, so never had this happen before. Do women realize how much this sucks? It's one thing if you've changed your mind for whatever reason. That's fine. I don't have a problem with that. But OFFER AN EXPLANATION. To have a conversation be going just fine with tentative plans to meet and a very enthusiastic vibe from her, then for texts and e-mails not to be returned is sickening. Do women just think that if they don't reply, that a man should be okay with that? That's heinous. Just pick up the phone or send a text with a simple reason, and that'd be fine. Now I have no reason ever to try again, because it'll just turn out the same fvcking way. I really feel sick at the moment, physically sick, mentally drained and just destroyed.


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> lol...
> I am a bad sleeper too...
> What makes it worse is I hate watching movies by myself...always have..
> So I have to find something new to watch every 30 minutes..


I finally fell asleep around 8:30 and woke up at 11. Hoping I don't get too tired before bedtime because if I take a nap, it'll be impossible to sleep again. Sleep problems suck. Either can't fall asleep or can't stay asleep. Sleeping is turning into a nightmare!

Are you able to watch movies in 30 minute increments or do you just avoid watching them? How about hour long shows? Can you sit through a movie at a theater if you go alone but sit near other people? Dang, I'm nosy!


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I'm quite certain that I'm getting flaked on by a woman. Never had any experience, so never had this happen before. Do women realize how much this sucks? It's one thing if you've changed your mind for whatever reason. That's fine. I don't have a problem with that. But OFFER AN EXPLANATION. To have a conversation be going just fine with tentative plans to meet and a very enthusiastic vibe from her, then for texts and e-mails not to be returned is sickening. Do women just think that if they don't reply, that a man should be okay with that? That's heinous. Just pick up the phone or send a text with a simple reason, and that'd be fine. Now I have no reason ever to try again, because it'll just turn out the same fvcking way. I really feel sick at the moment, physically sick, mentally drained and just destroyed.


Guys do the same thing too. They especially like doing it after sex has happened. I've also had it happen after the 1st date (with no sex). I get all these enthusiastic text message about how they had a great time and can't wait to meet again. Then they disappear.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've noticed that as i get older, i find myself drawn to older, more classic music/bands. Concidence?


----------



## PickleNose

Daveyboy said:


> NO WAY!!....
> How did you score those??


 I didn't. I was just dreaming about them. Those were some of my favorites


----------



## komorikun

I have arrived.


----------



## buckwheatloaf

komorikun said:


> I have arrived.


what did you do first. watch a cat video OR unpack?


----------



## Just Lurking

Would someone shoot me, please.


----------



## Just Lurking

I'm NOT HEARING ANY GUNSHOTS!!!!


----------



## Esugi78

Just Lurking said:


> I'm NOT HEARING ANY GUNSHOTS!!!!


I can give you chocolate instead, want some?


----------



## probably offline

I will stay out of the frustration section this time around.


----------



## DarrellLicht

probably offline said:


> I will stay out of the frustration section this time around.


:yes there are some parts of this forum I just won't venture to.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I feel like I'm being mad-dogged each time I go out somewhere. For a small town, the people here really are miserable. I don't think I'm just being paranoid, I visit other places often, I don't get quite the same vibes..

Just hard to live with one in a while..


----------



## Esugi78

Can't... think.... brain.... numb.... *bonk*


----------



## PickleNose

My back is simply ruined.


----------



## intheshadows

mark101 said:


> I feel like just packing a bag, jumping in my car and taking off but life isn't like it is in the movies


x2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's getting harder and harder to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Daveyboy

Everybody in my office is on vacation this week...except me

I kind of feel like I'm on vacation too...


----------



## DarrellLicht

Daveyboy said:


> Everybody in my office is on vacation this week...except me
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm on vacation too...


lol's


----------



## Just Lurking

Daveyboy said:


> Everybody in my office is on vacation this week...except me
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm on vacation too...


Oh, how I know that feeling.

"Your vacation is _my_ vacation."


----------



## loumon

Just Lurking said:


> "Your vacation is _my_ vacation."


Hahahah I like that.


----------



## mismac

I wish I had ordered more sushi. Still hungry after 2 rolls...


----------



## intheshadows

I'm livin' in the past.


----------



## IcedOver

A guy moved in above me a little over a year ago. He looks to be about 50. He's a nice guy and stuff, but he doesn't work, almost never even leaves the building -- just sits around, talks to the older ladies and sometimes gets drunk. I've exchanged greetings with him a couple times, but no more than with anyone else in the place. My apartment is partially underground, with the bottom of my front-facing window at ground level. Right above my window, he has a porch with a so-called "balcony", even though it's only two feet off the ground. 

A couple times I've heard liquid coming off his balcony. I had suspicion about it, but let it go because I think the guy sometimes washes his own clothes and pours the washing water off his balcony (why I don't know), because it yields a soap smell. However, several times I have heard this distinct thinner pouring, and on the Fourth I looked out and it was quite unmistakable that the liquid coming down in front of my window was in fact pee; this guy was pissing off his porch in the front-facing side of our building. That's quite disgusting, I must say. If it wouldn't have been quite awkward and if I wasn't right under the guy, I would have confronted him about it, but I let it go. He got drunk on the Fourth and did it again later. I guess it takes all types, huh?


----------



## Esugi78

IcedOver: ewewewewewew, sorry to hear about that 

It's too hot outside maybe I'll jog tonight when it's cool... hopefully I won't be too sleepy/lazy


----------



## DarrellLicht

IcedOver said:


> A guy moved in above me a little over a year ago. He looks to be about 50. He's a nice guy and stuff, but he doesn't work, almost never even leaves the building -- just sits around, talks to the older ladies and sometimes gets drunk. I've exchanged greetings with him a couple times, but no more than with anyone else in the place. My apartment is partially underground, with the bottom of my front-facing window at ground level. Right above my window, he has a porch with a so-called "balcony", even though it's only two feet off the ground.
> 
> A couple times I've heard liquid coming off his balcony. I had suspicion about it, but let it go because I think the guy sometimes washes his own clothes and pours the washing water off his balcony (why I don't know), because it yields a soap smell. However, several times I have heard this distinct thinner pouring, and on the Fourth I looked out and it was quite unmistakable that the liquid coming down in front of my window was in fact pee; this guy was pissing off his porch in the front-facing side of our building. That's quite disgusting, I must say. If it wouldn't have been quite awkward and if I wasn't right under the guy, I would have confronted him about it, but I let it go. He got drunk on the Fourth and did it again later. I guess it takes all types, huh?


I have almost the exact living situation. Only my upstairs neighbor frequently stomps on the floor and thrashes things. It quite literally sounds like they're killing something up there.

And when they have their child come over, her 70lb body goes THUMP THUMP Thump thump thump. across the ceiling.

I'll gladly trade drunkie pee pee man with you..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Drunk again...at least i didn't lose my ship.


----------



## roadwarrior48

buckwheatloaf said:


> what did you do first. watch a cat video OR unpack?


(heehee!)


----------



## roadwarrior48

Yes, it takes all kinds of people to make the world go round... even pee-pee man! 
And hey- pee-pee man makes me feel better about myself. I'm glad I'm not in the state of mind where I'd just pull it out in public to relieve myself... (Oh wait a minute...I don't have one... Anyways, you know what I'm saying.)


----------



## intheshadows

Die mosquitoes DIE


----------



## Esugi78

That... was weird, an online customer rep actually engaged me in a conversation... and she wasn't pitching a product either, she was just chatting... first time I've ever experience anything like that... huh....


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I thank you fire alarm for protecting me from my sister's cooking.


----------



## howard26

why do i squirm all nite, and then start sleeping hard at sunrise when i have to get up?!


----------



## Esugi78

This ad bar above the quick reply form. 

"Online Cognitive Behavioral Therapy" 
A bunch of young people with various bright coloured t-shirt, jumping up, having a carefree moment looking so happy.


----------



## IcedOver

"Moroff": Oh, that's okay. I'll keep my pee guy. Yours sounds a lot worse. This guy is very quiet and considerate . . . except for pissing off his balcony.


----------



## Just Lurking

Are punctuation and paragraph usage not taught in schools anymore?

Why must people post giant blobs and walls of text? Do they simply not care, or are they just stupid?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ because this is an internet forum. When you try to get your ideas across, you do free writing. You convey what is on your mind and express your thoughts and opinions. It is so hard to organize blocks of thoughts into paragraphs and structured sentences. Then you think about something else in the mean time and change the subject. Then you get distracted by the babe walking by and look at her. Then you are reminded you have to go back to work. Then you are reminded you were posting. Then your boss walks in and you leave your thought for a while. Then you come back to your post and change the subject completely. I hate violence. This one time i accidentally watched a mma or ufc clip and someone knocked some one out. I absolutely abhor violence. That las vegas thing with the cirque du soleil totally depressed me. What were we talking about again. Oh yeah, my boss wants something done in a hurry but it can't happen until production is ready for it after 12 Am pacific time.


----------



## Just Lurking

My eyes!

MY EYES!!!


----------



## Esugi78

I totally agree with caveman


----------



## melissa75

I swear I am wearing gloves the next time I go to the grocery store.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Spiders are crawling over me... no, I'm not on drugs...


----------



## leonardess

I totally agree with Esugi78.


----------



## leonardess

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, how I know that feeling.
> 
> "Your vacation is _my_ vacation."


I would love to say this to the woman who sits in the cubicle next to mine. actually, I'd love to shout it.

and this guy that lives in my apartment building.


----------



## Ventura

I'm not 30+ however most of my friends are, and I'm pretty mature, I hope you guys don't mind me lurking in this section.


----------



## timidSeal

Why would anyone take a perfectly good scallop and slice it in thirds? Beyond me.


----------



## IcedOver

Well, I did it. I just had an in-person meeting with a woman I met online and we've arranged a rendezvous for Sunday at her place. This would be my first "anything" with a woman, but it's not quite what you would assume. This girl (she's 30) is cool as heck, very relaxed and relaxing and pretty cute, although she's about an inch taller than me. The whole conversation I felt relaxed, which is why it'll probably all fall apart.


----------



## Esugi78

"The whole conversation I felt relaxed, which is why it'll probably all fall apart" or she could be the person that make you a more relaxed person in social situation, have some faith in yourself bud, and enjoy the experience 

... now back to Star Trek!...


----------



## PickleNose

It's taken me this long to figure out that proper creamer works so much better than soy milk. Even that cheap powdered stuff blows soy milk away.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> I swear I am wearing gloves the next time I go to the grocery store.


Wow, good to see you back here!


----------



## Ventura

Just Lurking said:


> Are punctuation and paragraph usage not taught in schools anymore?
> 
> Why must people post giant blobs and walls of text? Do they simply not care, or are they just stupid?


Lol!!!


----------



## PickleNose

Just Lurking said:


> Are punctuation and paragraph usage not taught in schools anymore?
> 
> Why must people post giant blobs and walls of text? Do they simply not care, or are they just stupid?


 Well, half of them are probably posting from a device the size of an old school calculator so I'm surprised they bother at all.


----------



## IcedOver

Esugi78 said:


> "The whole conversation I felt relaxed, which is why it'll probably all fall apart" or she could be the person that make you a more relaxed person in social situation, have some faith in yourself bud, and enjoy the experience
> 
> ... now back to Star Trek!...


Thanks man. I just worry that this is going too well, so I'm looking for ways that it'll mess up and getting a tad anxious.


----------



## timidSeal

It looks really nice outside. Sunny. I'm stuck inside working.


----------



## Vimes

Went to therapists office yesterday and waited for half an hour in the lobby before I realised that I was there on the wrong day. Therapy is today.


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> Wow, good to see you back here!


Thanks :b


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> Wow, good to see you back here!





Vimes said:


> Went to therapists office yesterday and waited for half an hour in the lobby before I realised that I was there on the wrong day. Therapy is today.


I did the opposite!! Missed my appt today bc I thought it was tomorrow. And, now I get to pay $50 for missing it .


----------



## PickleNose

I hate the way this guy talks.


----------



## Esugi78

"Interview the 30+ member below you" I can't reply to the last question because the question isn't applicable to me. Someone answer it so I can get a new question, hurry, hurry, hurry!! lol xD


----------



## Hush7

I'm afraid of the Wii Fit. Sometimes it's very mean and judgmental. I would use it more often if it were nicer. Instead, I turn it on and it gives me a catty remark about how it hasn't seen me in 1000-something days. Then it congratulates me on reaching my old goal and says something like, "It's better late than never!" Shut up, jerk! I'll see you 1000-something days.


----------



## Winterwalk

I wasn´t this tired when I was a teenager. What happened ?


----------



## sctork

Hush7 said:


> I'm afraid of the Wii Fit. Sometimes it's very mean and judgmental. I would use it more often if it were nicer. Instead, I turn it on and it gives me a catty remark about how it hasn't seen me in 1000-something days. Then it congratulates me on reaching my old goal and says something like, "It's better late than never!" Shut up, jerk! I'll see you 1000-something days.


Or when you step on the scale and it makes your Mii fatter! That just makes me sad and then I want to eat more cake.


----------



## Daveyboy

sctork said:


> Or when you step on the scale and it makes your Mii fatter! That just makes me sad and then I want to eat more cake.


:haha ha..Not sure if you are joking or not..
But that is hysterical...
and just so wrong!!


----------



## Esugi78

I'd like to think I've gotten better socially lately, but today I went too see my niece in the restaurant that her dad work at, and I'm still stiff and awkward around the other staffs... Even when I take a walk outside with my niece it still bothers me when I have to pass other people (mainly because she's 4 and you know how it is with people when they see a little kid and goes aawww so cute and I feel awkward at that situation)... much work to do... much... much... work


----------



## intheshadows

I feel like I finally belong somewhere with the local meet-ups through here.


----------



## roadwarrior48

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ because this is an internet forum. When you try to get your ideas across, you do free writing. You convey what is on your mind and express your thoughts and opinions. It is so hard to organize blocks of thoughts into paragraphs and structured sentences. Then you think about something else in the mean time and change the subject. Then you get distracted by the babe walking by and look at her. Then you are reminded you have to go back to work. Then you are reminded you were posting. Then your boss walks in and you leave your thought for a while. Then you come back to your post and change the subject completely. I hate violence. This one time i accidentally watched a mma or ufc clip and someone knocked some one out. I absolutely abhor violence. That las vegas thing with the cirque du soleil totally depressed me. What were we talking about again. Oh yeah, my boss wants something done in a hurry but it can't happen until production is ready for it after 12 Am pacific time.


Yep. You are a clone of my AADHD. :clap


----------



## roadwarrior48

Hush7 said:


> I wish mosquitos were extinct. Three bites on my arm are driving me crazy enough to want to cut my arm off. It could be worse though. At least I don't have moroff's spiders.


Never mind. The mosquito's are so bad here. We were sitting out on the steps earlier and two mosquito's came down and carried off the dog. (Maybe they're bigger here in Canada.) hehehehee!


----------



## Esugi78

roadwarrior48 said:


> Never mind. The mosquito's are so bad here. We were sitting out on the steps earlier and two mosquito's came down and carried off the dog. (Maybe they're bigger here in Canada.) hehehehee!


What... are you talking about? I thought everything's nicer in Canada? I thought it's be like "Hi dog do you think maybe we can like take a drop of your blood, it's kind of important for our survival. No? Well that's ok, we'll ask the next dog we find. Thanks anyway, you have a good one now" and then the mosquito fly away trying to find the next animal to ask permission to get their blood... lol 

P.S. I lived one WHOLE YEAR in Canada so that makes me at least partially Canadian and therefore can poke a joke about Canadians... or... maybe not... :b


----------



## roadwarrior48

Esugi78 said:


> What... are you talking about? I thought everything's nicer in Canada? I thought it's be like "Hi dog do you think maybe we can like take a drop of your blood, it's kind of important for our survival. No? Well that's ok, we'll ask the next dog we find. Thanks anyway, you have a good one now" and then the mosquito fly away trying to find the next animal to ask permission to get their blood... lol
> 
> P.S. I lived one WHOLE YEAR in Canada so that makes me at least partially Canadian and therefore can poke a joke about Canadians... or... maybe not... :b


Everything IS of COURSE (!!!!) nicer in Canada! Don't be so silly. It's just these mosquito's were a bit unsavory... I actually suspect some gang activity... I try to be open-minded... The little buggers were pretty smooth talking... slung their arm around Fluffy, asked him if he wanted to go for a ice-cappacino...started leading him into the back yard and i look up and all I see is a small white memory in the sky, called Fluffy. Canada is great. But sadly, even bad things happen here.


----------



## Esugi78

roadwarrior48 said:


> Everything IS of COURSE (!!!!) nicer in Canada! Don't be so silly. It's just these mosquito's were a bit unsavory... I actually suspect some gang activity... I try to be open-minded... The little buggers were pretty smooth talking... slung their arm around Fluffy, asked him if he wanted to go for a ice-cappacino...started leading him into the back yard and i look up and all I see is a small white memory in the sky, called Fluffy. Canada is great. But sadly, even bad things happen here.


Hahahaha xD yes, them bad Canadian mosquitoes....


----------



## Ventura

Lately I have had no tolerance toward stupidity or ignorance. Possibly this is a sign I'm getting older, or I'm just not in the right places/ need to remove myself from the situations. Possibly I need to cut off all contact from society. hrmm


----------



## howard26

I was outside, going to the hose to wash my hands and a bird shidt on my thumb.


----------



## IcedOver

Do you ever marvel at what we as troubled people have done to ourselves, how we allow these negative thought patterns to imprison us? It's extraordinary the hell we put ourselves through, truly unbelievable.


----------



## Ventura

Oh my...


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^^^ Canada should just stop reporting to the stupid queen d'england and start doubling their meal sizes. Why stop there, super size by tripling the meal size.


----------



## Ventura

Feeling very anxious today.


----------



## IcedOver

The golden opportunity I had mentioned and was two days away from achieving has disappeared in a flash. I'm very low to say the least. Does anyone know if you can call up a suicide hotline just to talk even though you're not necessarily concretely suicidal? I feel like I'm going to implode.


----------



## Esugi78

Hey Iced what happened? Is this about the girl you mentioned before?


----------



## Ventura

IcedOver said:


> The golden opportunity I had mentioned and was two days away from achieving has disappeared in a flash. I'm very low to say the least. Does anyone know if you can call up a suicide hotline just to talk even though you're not necessarily concretely suicidal? I feel like I'm going to implode.


 I'm sorry you lost an apportunity. What happened? Possibly talking here might help. :squeeze

[email protected] Your question about the hotline, of course you can call them. Do you have some helpline numbers that you can contact ? 

They actually prefer if you call them before you're in crisis, because it's easier to stabilize someone so they don't go into crisis than it is to talk them out of crisis..


----------



## IcedOver

Rather than repeat it, you can look at my thread "Possibly having my first 'anything' with a woman soon" in the "sex & virginity" section in Frustration. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Ventura

Extreme nausea is coming back with a head ache. The kids outside needa be quiet :wife


----------



## PickleNose




----------



## Ventura

^ Those look good.


----------



## Ventura

I drank wayyyy to much


----------



## scaredlittlemama

4 weeks to get in shape for a friend's, more than naughty, birthday party. Not sure I can do it, and definitely anxious about the whole thing..


----------



## Ventura

Segafage said:


> I drank wayyyy to much


3 hours of sleeep =/


----------



## Esugi78

Why do some people talk so much... about nothing? Why? Why? Why? >.<


----------



## Esugi78

"Most users ever online was 29,859, 05-20-2013 at 04:56 PM"

Really? That many? Wowie...


----------



## LostinReverie

Stupid mirrors.


----------



## loumon

Hush7 said:


> If I start looking at profiles, will people think I'm a nosy stalker? What the hell do people write in their profile anyway? Too nerve-wracking! :afr


I hope people don't think that...because I look @ the profile of others, and hope that it's not taken negatively.
You can write something that lets others know who you are, give as little or as much info that is comfortable for you


----------



## IcedOver

It feels like every door I walk up to is being shut in my face . . . and locked. Has anybody ever watched the episode of the '80s "Twilight Zone" called "To See the Invisible Man"? It's about a guy who is sentenced to "invisibility," I believe because of callousness on his part. He's not made technically invisible, but a bump is put on his forehead, and no one is allowed to acknowledge his presence whatsoever. That's how I feel.


----------



## Mystic Force

I was thinkig how many people are online on these forums and how few people seem to post in comparison.


----------



## Esugi78

Stop pacing back and forth in front of my room... oy...


----------



## Ventura

I now have, I believe, every single novel and short story that Stephen King has ever written on my ipad.


----------



## Ventura

Hard to keep house when meds make you drowsy. Blah!


----------



## Esugi78

Is lurking Hush7's profile... the lurker has been... lurked!!! Heck yeah!


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> Hahaha! I lurked yours earlier. Looked at a bunch tonight. I won't remember whose profiles I looked at tomorrow. Guess I'll have to look at the same ones again later!
> 
> Hmm...can I change my name to Profile Lurker?


You can change your status to that ;p


----------



## IcedOver

I'm so depressed that I'm finding it difficult even to put expression on my face, not that I've ever been expressive before. My whole face just feels like it's inert, hanging, and I don't have the energy to do anything with it. Anybody ever get that?


----------



## loumon

IcedOver said:


> I'm so depressed that I'm finding it difficult even to put expression on my face, not that I've ever been expressive before. My whole face just feels like it's inert, hanging, and I don't have the energy to do anything with it. Anybody ever get that?


Yes. When I'm in a depressed state, it tends to be one of the side effects. That also becomes a signal to me : that it's time to gather my thoughts and refocus on what my priorities are.


----------



## howard26

I like being barefooted, but i don't want ANYONE to see my feet​


----------



## Esugi78

Was jogging, saw my shadow behind me in the corner of my eye, jumped in surprise lol...


----------



## Ventura

I'm really struggling to find a support outlet in real life at the moment. Isolation. ahhhh


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I still don't have an apartment. Either i'm too picky or landlords need to take better care of their buildings.


----------



## Vimes

*Sorry *



melissa75 said:


> I did the opposite!! Missed my appt today bc I thought it was tomorrow. And, now I get to pay $50 for missing it .


I think therapists have that rule so that even if we don't feel like going the money forces us to go  I m sorry that happened though it sucks


----------



## sanspants08

Almost reaching hour number 12 of my self-inflicted 16-hour workday. My paycheck will thank me :yes. 

Why do people think I'm crazy for ordering "lunch food" at breakfast?

The day shifters here at the hospital scare me. There's so much fake how-are-you'ing going on...and we overnighters just don't do that. Plus the temp goes down to 69 and the staff only gives out those stupid little two-sip cups of water. On nights it's 73 in here and we give out 20-oz drinks with flexi-straws. Then there's the convo: Day shifters talk about cute childrens' clothing and lawn care. Night shifters talk about whiskey and zombie movies :yes.

Edit: I just realized I haven't seen my boss in a year. Lol.


----------



## Ventura

why the heck did wake up at 6am? ughhh, im going back to bed.


----------



## sanspants08

My cat is equal parts dog and bunny.


----------



## Daveyboy

I am going to 7-11 to buy some of these....Shaquille O'Neal sodas...


----------



## Hush7

I wonder if Davey would get me a Slurpee when he goes to 7-Eleven?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I wonder if Davey would get me a Slurpee when he goes to 7-Eleven?


One extra large Slurpee coming up...


----------



## Hush7

I hope it's my antidepressant that's making me stupid because becoming this brain dead so quickly would be scary as hell. My memory is nonexistent. I take a shower every morning and can't remember if I shampooed my hair right after I rinse the shampoo out. Same with conditioner. Do people get early on-set Alzheimer's in their thirties? Great, now I'm also a hypochondriac.

At least I haven't forgotten how delicious Slurpees are on a hot day.
Davey, thanks for Slurpee! I hope you're enjoying your Shaq sodas.


----------



## steelmyhead

If someone told me twenty years ago that today I would become the owner of a wireless keyboard, I would totally not believe them.


----------



## Ventura

The random bursts of saddness seems to come at night. Oy... I'm going to try to sleep.


----------



## intheshadows

They say do what interests you. Sadly, nothing interests me these days.


----------



## Just Lurking

intheshadows said:


> They say do what interests you. Sadly, nothing interests me these days.


Mm.. Yep, and what are you supposed to do about that?

Another piece of advice I hear about that is, "Do _something_; do anything, as long as it's _something_." ---> Doesn't help either, so.....


----------



## Still Waters

Just Lurking said:


> Mm.. Yep, and what are you supposed to do about that?
> 
> Another piece of advice I hear about that is, "Do _something_; do anything, as long as it's _something_." ---> Doesn't help either, so.....


I had a friend who was all into the "spontaneous" suggestions -ya' know,be carefree and engage your lust for life! -He'd suggest things like -"go to a park and swing or jump rope -or "buy some chalk and fill up the sidewalk with rainbows!!" -What the heck do you even say to something like that?!?:roll


----------



## RiversEdge

Sometimes I don't post in a thread because I'm too lazy to write out my extensive thoughts.


----------



## Ventura

Just Lurking said:


> Mm.. Yep, and what are you supposed to do about that?
> 
> Another piece of advice I hear about that is, "Do _something_; do anything, as long as it's _something_." ---> Doesn't help either, so.....


It's a bunch of blah blah blah, if you ask me. People who don't know **** about what it's like ~ :blah :blah :blah



Still Waters said:


> I had a friend who was all into the "spontaneous" suggestions -ya' know,be carefree and engage your lust for life! -He'd suggest things like -"go to a park and swing or jump rope -or "buy some chalk and fill up the sidewalk with rainbows!!" -What the heck do you even say to something like that?!?:roll


Tell them you'll try that once they try something "spontaneous" like lets say... _taking a hike_?  See how they respond to that.


----------



## Ventura

I needa take a nap


----------



## anonymid

Heat wave finally coming to and end! :yay


----------



## Just Lurking

Why is it that some people who create topics here only post a _link _to some off-site article, and add maybe only one or two words of their own (if anything at all)?

Would it be too much to quote some of the relevant text into the original post?

Who wants to be clicking on off-site links unless they have to?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love my new bike. Time to shed the pounds and look cool doing it.


----------



## Esugi78

Logan X said:


> I love my new bike. Time to shed the pounds and look cool doing it.


Davey will want to come over and try it I'm sure 

... I'm not sure what I'm feeling right now...


----------



## Hush7

Esugi78 said:


> ... I'm not sure what I'm feeling right now...


Maybe you're feeling sad because you don't have anything Davey wants to borrow? :teeth


----------



## Esugi78

Hahaha... then I shall buy something just so Davey can borrow it ;p

No, I felt unsure of things most of the day... not sure why... oh well it will pass I hope :b


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> Why is it that some people who create topics here only post a _link _to some off-site article, and add maybe only one or two words of their own (if anything at all)?
> 
> Would it be too much to quote some of the relevant text into the original post?
> 
> Who wants to be clicking on off-site links unless they have to?


The worst is when they post an hour long youtube video. Who has time for that?


----------



## Canucklehead

I know I'm not 30 yet, but how fast roughly did it take to go from 27 to 30?

Roughly the same as 24 to 27?


----------



## TenYears

Canucklehead said:


> I know I'm not 30 yet, but how fast roughly did it take to go from 27 to 30?
> 
> Roughly the same as 24 to 27?


Faster than you think. Before you know it you'll be 40.


----------



## Canucklehead

TenYears said:


> Faster than you think. Before you know it you'll be 40.


Just as I suspected, ****. :teeth


----------



## Ventura

*No, no , no , no , no. *._.


----------



## foe

The waiting drove(is driving) me mad...


----------



## Xenos

Gaaaah, the news today is freaking annoying. Say what you will about the French, at least they knew how to properly treat their royalty.


----------



## DarrellLicht

A co-worker stopped me on my way to say to me "Your mother said to me the next time I see you, to call you 'mister sunshine'.."

Well, isn't that the case of the teapot calling the kettle black :no. This woman was solely responsible for causing much of the trouble in the family and a little while ago was trying to convince me to talk to a doctor about anti depressants because of 'how well it's working' for her.

I wasn't very perturbed at that moment, but it made me wince...


----------



## Just Lurking

Exhausted, but can't sleep. All I want to do is shut off my brain. Is it really too much to ask..


----------



## Hush7

Esugi78 said:


> Hahaha... then I shall buy something just so Davey can borrow it ;p


Buy a tent and take Davey camping. Make sure you get graham crackers, chocolate and marshmallows for s'mores!


----------



## intheshadows

I'm too much of a little man to have my own children. (At least for now)

Well, off to slavery...er, work later.


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> Buy a tent and take Davey camping. Make sure you get graham crackers, chocolate and marshmallows for s'mores!


Oy, you really paid attention to him aren't you :b... *putting people on the spot* :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It sure is hard to get out of the house for a bike ride. All the negative thoughts, the low self esteem... It's like trying to push through a damn sealed plastic wall.


----------



## HappyFriday

Oh nice olives. You are making me hungry.


----------



## Esugi78

Not sure what to think of anymore, just tired...


----------



## Esugi78

I just washed my spoon in the backyard using garden hose and hand soap because my housemates in the kitchen and I didn't feel like washing it in front of them... ehm...


----------



## timidSeal

My dog just rolled in deer poo. He just had a bath yesterday...


----------



## Vimes

sanspants08 said:


> Why do people think I'm crazy for ordering "lunch food" at breakfast?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I walk into cafes at 5pm and order breakfast xD


----------



## Vimes

Hush7 said:


> Common sense is not common at all. People need to learn how to keep their mouth shut. If I had wanted people to know that I'm depressed, socially anxious, on medication and in therapy, I would have told them myself. Thanks for telling the biggest gossip and making my life suck even more.


I am sorry this happened to you. A few years ago my mum (who doesn't really understand depression and anxiety) discussed something about me to a charity president. At that time I didn't know this. The charity president who also had no understanding of dep and social phobias decided to "cure me". When constantly pressed by him and I mum I took up the role of helping out in multiple charity projects going on. One really bad thing that happened, bad from my point of view, awesome from everyone else's, was that my mum told him one of my career dreams, There was this big company that I wanted to work for, and it was very hard to get in. I just wasn't good enough. So this guy, who has a lot of contacts, got me an internship there. I have never felt so defeated in my entire life. It was my dream, I was going to get it my way, I only told my mum cos well she is my mum and she always kept asking, my joblessness was a worry to her. It wasn't for her to go and tell a bunch of other people. But it was like I got a badge that way. The " you-can't-do-anything-so-we-will-do-things-for-go-be-happy-badge". After 6 months I quit. To top it all off, other wonderful things happened. And when I tried to explain that every single day at that workplace my mind kept screaming, "You-don't-belong-here", no one understood. in everyone's eyes, I just became a become loser than I already was.

I have no reference from that place, and its not part of my resume but its probably the best part of my work experience. Just another episode of my life that I don't want to remember.


----------



## RiversEdge

Next time, you wash your spoon where you want to, in front of them or not. You are just as important, hold your head up and do it!!



Esugi78 said:


> I just washed my spoon in the backyard using garden hose and hand soap because my housemates in the kitchen and I didn't feel like washing it in front of them... ehm...


----------



## Hush7

Vimes said:


> I just wasn't good enough.
> 
> "You-don't-belong-here"


Thanks Vimes. I'm sorry you had to go through all of that too. It seems like people would be able to understand where we're coming from since the majority of people experience depression and social anxiety at some point in their lives. I think low self-esteem goes hand in hand with depression and anxiety. Thinking we're not good enough, we don't belong or we are somehow less than other people or are losers is a bunch of bologna. We are just as good and often times better than "normal" people. It's just so hard to shift our mindset. These crappy beliefs are so deeply ingrained that I fear I won't ever overcome my feelings of inadequacy. Hoping to have a breakthrough in therapy though where I'll let go of everything and fully realize that I am somebody.


----------



## intheshadows

http://www.wikihow.com/Disappear-Completely

A fantasy of mine...


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Exercised after 11 pm and now exercised induced insomnia and spamming up these boards pretty good. I need to stop being a junkie.


----------



## Esugi78

cavemanslaststand said:


> Exercised after 11 pm and now exercised induced insomnia and spamming up these boards pretty good. I need to stop being a junkie.


For sure shouldn't exercise a couple hours before sleep time as it keeps you alert for a while... still up too, but for stupid reason :b


----------



## Dark Shines

Memory foam isn't all its cracked up to be, I spent a fortune on this cushion and my backside still hurts when I sit here for too long.

After all these years, CSS still doesn't provide a means to create a three column based layout, that is as robust and straight forward as table based layouts were 10 years ago. Why not? Just why not? :con


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

bugs between boobs are scary thing


----------



## IcedOver

Still obsessing over the mind fvck/disappointment from two weeks ago. It's getting somewhat better, but I'm still really down and my mind keeps returning to it. I think maybe it "broke" me a little bit (not that I was whole before, mind you). I can't get past it. Just doing other things to get your mind off it doesn't really work for me, as I keep returning to it. Does anybody use any good techniques to stop from obsessing over something concrete?


----------



## Hush7

Sorry you're going through a rough patch, IcedOver. I think you could use a hug. :squeeze Hope things get better for you quickly. It seems like the more crap we put up with, the more we appreciate the little things in life.


----------



## IcedOver

Thanks "Hush7".


----------



## Esugi78

IcedOver said:


> Still obsessing over the mind fvck/disappointment from two weeks ago. It's getting somewhat better, but I'm still really down and my mind keeps returning to it. I think maybe it "broke" me a little bit (not that I was whole before, mind you). I can't get past it. Just doing other things to get your mind off it doesn't really work for me, as I keep returning to it. Does anybody use any good techniques to stop from obsessing over something concrete?


Just that focusing on something that's in the past not going to help with anything that's in the present, so just keep finding things that you need to/can do and try to forget what it was (if it is indeed nothing more than history). But you do need some times to let go at times. And it's never easy letting go of something that you deemed as a missed (special) chance, but it needs to be done, just keep going if it's only one step at a time


----------



## intheshadows

Life is so monotonous these days.


----------



## Daveyboy

I never really noticed how I write..

I know I use a lot of periods..... 
But I notice I don't go all the way across the page...
and use a lot of spaces between lines..

I wonder if it's a form of ADD, 
I always forget to look that up..
If it is ...I guess I'm not bothered about it.. but maybe annoying to the reader??..


----------



## Dark Shines

I don't enjoy a hot cup of tea as much when I'm hot, but I only enjoy sad music when I'm sad. I must try to be more consistent.

I'm tired, my bed looks really nice, but I've got so much to do. Just for once, I'd like to be tired and think my bed looks really nice and have NOTHING to do.


----------



## Esugi78

Youtube... whatever's in your mind you can search for it there and very likely someone did it and uploaded it (minus things that's overly grotesque)


----------



## Apathea

I'm on such a downer I can't even enjoy eating Salami straight from the packet.


----------



## Hush7

I know everyone here has social anxiety which makes us all extremely self-conscious, but I hate reading posts and not knowing what the person looks like. I remember lurking on a thread about self-portraits using ms paint. Too bad posting on that thread isn't a requirement so I could at least get an idea of what everyone looks like instead of just making up mental pictures of people.

Crap. I'm starting to sound weird and obsessed.


----------



## Esugi78

I just found out that the newer laptops won't ship with optical drives anymore as a measure to curb piracy/enforce DRM... How did I missed this trend? Felt like my geek level drop a couple of points... くそ！


----------



## DarrellLicht

Each pair of 34 waist levi jeans I tried on felt like a 38. 

Either yall forgot how to measure, or we're REALLY sugar-coating this obesity problem :blank.


----------



## foe

Shopped at the Asian grocery store and then watched Sanford and Son all day.

Good fkkkin' day.


----------



## App

If this is Tuesday I must be in London!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ooohh my brother wants me on sledgehammer duty. Good. I got some accumulated anger these days. This should be fun!!


----------



## intheshadows

This sounds weird but I'm tired of it being sunny every freakin' day. Can there be some cloudy days mixed in?


----------



## Esugi78

Slept at 11:30 pm, wake up at 2:30 am and can't go back to sleep.... fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Great, all the crap i took apart yesterday, i have to pick it up and bag it today lol.


----------



## IcedOver

A very depressing and worrisome day to round out perhaps the oddest but certainly the most soul-crushing month I've had in at least a decade. Mentally scarred and drifting around in some dark places for certain.


----------



## Hush7

Pretty good therapy session. Now I feel like hugging everyone.


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> Pretty good therapy session. Now I feel like hugging everyone.


Can I come over?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Hush7 said:


> Pretty good therapy session. Now I feel like hugging everyone.


That's good to hear. I usually coming out asking myself '....why and what just happened?...'


----------



## Hush7

Esugi78 said:


> Can I come over?


Sure! I'll give you a welcome hug and then we'll watch a movie. You like chick flicks, right? Lol :squeeze



moroff said:


> That's good to hear. I usually coming out asking myself '....why and what just happened?...'


Haha, that happens to me most of the time. I've only had two really good sessions. I hope you have a good one someday soon.


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> Sure! I'll give you a welcome hug and then we'll watch a movie. You like chick flicks, right? Lol :squeeze


Chick flicks? Uh.... uh.... uh.... :afr. Some are fine I guess, while others will make me doze off... yay for more sleeping time!


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> Next time you're suffering from insomnia, just watch a chick flick! :lol


When I can't sleep I want to watch scary movie! It makes me want to sleep even less but that's what I'd watch anyway... I don't know why... lol :twisted


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> You must be crazy! I had to stop watching scary movies years ago. They freak me out too much! Although I did watch Cabin in the Woods, but I watch everything Joss Whedon puts out.


Horror movies give me excitement that I lack IRL I think... sad I know lol. Cabin in the woods isn't too scary, it has some clever twist to it, I liked it. Also there are quite a few horror stories that's not scary/gory and put importance on story telling, I liked these the best... here's a couple if you want to look for it: Shutter (2004, thailand version, uses sub but much better story-wise, you can google it for live stream), The Host (2006, Korean) and some others that I can't think of right now xD


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Pretty good therapy session. Now I feel like hugging everyone.





Esugi78 said:


> Can I come over?


Haha.. That's my Line...


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

Hush7 said:


> Pretty good therapy session. Now I feel like hugging everyone.


oooh, I'm intrigued, what made it pretty good?
Mine are always pretty boring =/


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

I REALLY love redheads :yes


----------



## intheshadows

The same routine over and over and over......


----------



## foe

The best thing about becoming lactose intolerance is that now I can eat cereal with soy milk. It's so much better!


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

Hush7 said:


> Eeekk! I'm afraid of
> clowns! :lol
> 
> I had a lot and I mean A LOT of stuff to get off my chest this week. It
> was family drama week with my dad and his girlfriend visiting. Next week
> should be another good one since more people are visiting and I have to
> meet and mingle with strangers! I'm hoping I don't have a heart attack
> this weekend. :afr


Oh yeah they are pretty good when you need to get it all out of your system, I haven't had one of those for a while, I'm moving home soon, but I'm not actually sure that I want to, that will do for my next one.
Happy Venting to you


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

I constantly go back and edit my old posts because I think of something wrong with them, I'm sure I'll be back for this one at a later date. =/


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> The best thing about becoming lactose intolerance is that now I can eat cereal with soy milk. It's so much better!


I have no problems with lactose but I do the same. At first I did it for ethical reasons, now I just prefer the taste. Still addicted to cheese though. Have to wean myself off of dairy products.


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> I have no problems with lactose but I do the same. At first I did it for ethical reasons, now I just prefer the taste. Still addicted to cheese though. Have to wean myself off of dairy products.


I've actually always liked soy milk every since I was a kid because my mom used to buy these for me from Asian grocery stores.










But I never used them for cereal because lactose milk was OK for me until this year, actually about 3 months ago when I became lactose intolerance.

I'm still good with cheese. I just can't drink my coffee anymore, even coffee creamers give me upset stomach and diarrhea.


----------



## foe

Sorry if that's a little TMI.


----------



## Hush7

foe said:


> But I never used them for cereal because lactose milk was OK for me until this year, actually about 3 months ago when I became lactose intolerance.


Lactose is evil. I like lactose free milk. I just wish it were cheaper like regular milk.


----------



## Arrested Development

almond milk is the way to go.


----------



## foe

Second straight Saturday that I worked 13 hours shift. That's why I need a new job.

I can do 12-hours shifts three days a week but 32 hours on 4 days plus the 13 today is a little too much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Who puts a friggin mophead in with the regular laundry?!?


----------



## Esugi78

"Who puts a friggin mophead in with the regular laundry?!"

Ewww, I'd wash the laundry again...

"Lactose is evil. I like lactose free milk. I just wish it were cheaper like regular milk."

I'm lactose intolerant too, but I can't stand the taste of lactose free milk.. they taste like diet soda version of milk, yuck! . I still eat dairy products though, as long as I have time to go the bathroom right after :b


----------



## Hush7

Lactase pills are the way the go. Take three or four pills and you can be in cheese heaven.

Lactose free milk is sweeter than regular milk, but you just try out different brands until you find one you like.

That mophead grosses me out. I would have washed it separately.


----------



## Esugi78

I didn't know there's such thing as lactase pills... ty... I'll try them the next time I order pizza... I'll order extra cheese too, to see how well it works


----------



## Hush7

The lactase pills may or may not help you depending on what kind of dairy you're eating. Some cheese (the softer ones) have an obscene amount of lactose in them while others (hard cheese like cheddar) don't have much. There aren't enough pills in the world that would make it ok for me to eat cheesy pizza. When I have a pizza craving, I get a cheese-less one. 

The pills are a little pricy, but they're worth it. If you can them at Costco, you'll save a lot of money if you're addicted to dairy like me. The pills aren't perfect but at least they help with some stuff. You just need to experiment and see how many pills you need to take with what foods.


----------



## Esugi78

... ouch at cheese-less pizza  feel bad for you lol xD

I actually going to get the one with the fewest count first just to see if it works


----------



## Hush7

Cheese-less pizza isn't that bad. It's like a big breadstick with marinara and other stuff on it. Yum!


----------



## Ape in space

Yay I can finally post in this section. :yay

I mean BOO, I can finally post in this section. :bah


----------



## Esugi78

Feels numb :|


----------



## IcedOver

I believe the depression and frustration I've been having for the past three weeks or so is affecting me cognitively. I have a storage locker in my building that I use often because my apartment is so minuscule. A combination lock is on it. Even though I've used this lock hundreds of times over 14 years, yesterday I found that I did not remember the combination. The last time I used it was about a month ago, before the mind fvck disappointment that has sent me into depression. I had an idea of what two of the numbers might be, but no clear recollection of what they were exactly, nor the order. I think I've had dreams like this. I tried the whole damn day off and on, tons of combinations, and each yielding nothing when I pulled the lock. Late in the day while I was just trying anything, something came to me and I tried it, and it turned out to be the right one, but honestly, I can't recall that combination being the one I had used so many times. It's quite concerning.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Dear Jon (nobody in sas)

stuck that thing in to your butt and get painful constipation. Start to throw up your poo and suffer like that about 2,5 months. I think then we are even


----------



## renegade disaster

Esugi78 said:


> I didn't know there's such thing as lactase pills... ty... I'll try them the next time I order pizza... I'll order extra cheese too, to see how well it works


lactose free milk is often milk that has had lactase added to it.

I often drink lactofree milk. you might want to consider unpasteurised (raw) milk too if you have a good dairy source. raw milk contains harmless bacteria which produce lactase which, in turn, enables the human body to break down and absorb lactose. pasteurised milk has had all of these bacteria killed off in the heating process. and is therefore lactase-free, but still contains lactose, causing problems for those of us with lactose intolerance.


----------



## foe

Cute bank teller is pregnant, so I guess she's taken. Boooooooo!!!! Eh, I wasn't too attracted to her anyway.

Dang, I don't have a lady of interest at all at the moment. Not even at work. Well, I don't want to date anybody at work anyway, I want to get the F outta there.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> There aren't enough pills in the world that would make it ok for me to eat cheesy pizza. When I have a pizza craving, I get a cheese-less one.
> .


Cheese-less :um , never thought of that...
I love pizza but I very rarely get it because of cheese...

Do you just call up the pizza place and say cheese-less?
Do you put anything on it.. like mushrooms or spinach?
Same Price?

Sorry so many questions, but I'm hungry and I'm thinking......


----------



## intheshadows

I wonder if I can deactivate my account here.


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Cheese-less :um , never thought of that...
> I love pizza but I very rarely get it because of cheese...
> 
> Do you just call up the pizza place and say cheese-less?
> Do you put anything on it.. like mushrooms or spinach?
> Same Price?
> 
> Sorry so many questions, but I'm hungry and I'm thinking......


There's a pizzeria here that makes delicious thin crust, wood-fired pizzas. They actually have a cheese free pizza on the menu. I think it's just marinara sauce and thinly sliced garlic with some fresh herbs, but I can order any of their pizzas sans cheese. I usually order this rustic flat bread with salad on top. It's pretty much a pizza crust that's brushed with olive oil, garlic and herbs and tossed in their fiery oven. Then they top it with a delish salad. Yum!

I also love this other wood-fired pizza place that's actually a food truck. If I stop by there, I just say no cheese on whichever pizza I order.

Come on over and we'll go have some cheese-free pizza!


----------



## IcedOver

How do you reconcile the fact that you are extremely depressed and frustrated about something with the possibility that what is making you depressed would be considered trivial or stupid? In other words, is it right to "own" your down feelings even though no one else (or very few people) could understand or would want to sympathize with you?


----------



## foe

I was trying to set my schedule on google calendar. Then it asked e to sign-in, so I did. And when I was about to type in my schedule, I noticed that all the info I added through my cell phone was already on google calendar. 

I guess it was synced together. I felt really old when knowing how far technology has come since I was a kid. I used to write out all my plans on a planner book through the 90's and early 2000's.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Bills and work place emails have really started to pile up on me. I better win the Powerball lottery today.


----------



## Hush7

How do people get dressed? I never have anything to wear.

I should look up the Powerball numbers to see if I won anything.

I wonder if Cavemanslaststand won the big jackpot? I hope he'll adopt me if he won.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ The lottery ticket is still in my car. I've gotten so bothered by work I haven't had time to check it, but gee let me check if I won ...


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Looks like 3 people on SAS won it. Daveyboy on one ticket and Cypher and MZMZ on another ticket from New Jersey and not me from Minnesota.


----------



## IcedOver

Extremely down today. It looks like I'm probably being flaked on again, and I'm still raw from the previous flake. I feel very disrespected. I keep obsessing over these situations when they'd probably be laughed at by others. I wish I had never even tried.


----------



## leftnips

I'm making beef only hotdogs right now. 'Cause what else is there to do?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Daveyboy said:


> Winners from NJ and MN..
> I'm from NY
> I wish... I didn't have one number right out of $10.00 worth..


Whatever you say Daveyboy.

It wasn't shenanigans at all! The NJ/NY Lutheran Church of America mob didn't plant those two winnining tickets in NJ at all! And they didn't throw people off by planting a winning ticket in Ham Lake, Minnesota at a "Holiday" gas station at all! And that guy's fiance's cousin who met Andy Griffith is formerly of Franklin Township, NJ!

It was all random coincidence. We believe you  !


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Paul White of Ham Lake, Minnesota, with secondary ties to Franklin Township, NJ. Happens to be related to a cousin who met Daveyboy and Andy Griffith. Shenanigans!


----------



## Polar

being 30 doesn't feel that much than being 29... it's about a split second, not a year.


----------



## Hush7

If I ever need to hire a private investigator, I will have to remember to hire Cavemanslaststand. I wonder if he knows where Esugi disappeared to since he hasn't been on lately?


----------



## Wanderluster

Not random, but many people on this site vilify extroverted and good looking people. They're people too. We should quit victimizing ourselves at the expense of others.

That being said, this site is basically an avenue for venting and raging... so go right on ahead!!!


----------



## IcedOver

Over the past few years on the bus, I've noticed that they have had many poster ads for depression clinical trials. I wonder if they believe that people who ride the bus are more apt to be depressed. With me, they're right. I basically mimic the photos they use in the posters of people with despondent faces and their heads in their hands.


----------



## komorikun

Had some guy at the supermarket yesterday show me an instant oatmeal package and asked how you make it. Very weird. I answered but I gave him the evil WTF eyebrow. I wasn't even in the oatmeal aisle.


----------



## IcedOver

Do you ever marvel at the unbelievably poor writing skills and spelling ability some people have? Did these people go to school, or has the printed word been devalued so much with texting that they don't even care? Do they know how to form sentences or even realize that they've misspelled a word? Sometimes it's not even obvious misspelling (i.e., flat out not knowing how to spell a word), but just extra or wrong letters added, like "bben" for "been", and no attention to detail to realize that it's wrong. Of course capitalization and apostrophes are non-existent with these people. When they try to communicate something with a paragraph, their sentence structures are so poor that you might possibly get the complete opposite idea of what they intended. I've been noticing these things because I've been communicating with people a lot more lately, and it's just horrifying. In this one e-mail a woman sent me, she was obviously trying to communicate something important to me personally in a paragraph, but it was so poorly written that I still can't entirely discern what she meant to say.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Do you ever marvel at the unbelievably poor writing skills and spelling ability some people have? Did these people go to school, or has the printed word been devalued so much with texting that they don't even care? Do they know how to form sentences or even realize that they've misspelled a word? Sometimes it's not even obvious misspelling (i.e., flat out not knowing how to spell a word), but just extra or wrong letters added, like "bben" for "been", and no attention to detail to realize that it's wrong. Of course capitalization and apostrophes are non-existent with these people. When they try to communicate something with a paragraph, their sentence structures are so poor that you might possibly get the complete opposite idea of what they intended. I've been noticing these things because I've been communicating with people a lot more lately, and it's just horrifying. In this one e-mail a woman sent me, she was obviously trying to communicate something important to me personally in a paragraph, but it was so poorly written that I still can't entirely discern what she meant to say.


The usual excuse is that they are typing on their phone. :sus

I think they are lying about that half the time.


----------



## Hush7

Some people are stupid and others are just lazy.

A woman asked me if I would teach her how to use a dictionary. She couldn't figure out how to look up words if you don't know how to spell the word. This woman had a master's degree. How can anyone get through college without knowing how to use a dictionary?

A friend of mine used to think that "dose" was the correct spelling of "does" and thought I was wrong whenever I corrected him. He must not have known how to use a dictionary either!


----------



## leonardess

Andrew Weiner, who is running for mayor of ... New York, I think? 

he has his sights set on the White House. His running mate will be Eric Holder......


I for one would LOVE to vote for the Weiner - Holder ticket. 


Weiner says he has lots of supporters. Of course, most of them are in athletics......


----------



## intheshadows

I was banned earlier? :sus


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^^ Me too. I keep getting banned and permanently.


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> If I ever need to hire a private investigator, I will have to remember to hire Cavemanslaststand. I wonder if he knows where Esugi disappeared to since he hasn't been on lately?


Ty Hush7 ^.^

Didn't go to job training a couple of weeks ago because I can't sleep, and this was one of the reason I never finished college too because I skipped too many morning classes (I went to bed early but just can't sleep... 4-5 hours trying to force myself to sleep only give me headache and mild anxiety)... so it triggers bad memories and made me feel down... but I got another interview next week so hopefully this one will pan out. Hope you had a better weeks , I'll lurk again in a few days or so 

Don't party too much with Davey and Caveman ;b


----------



## IcedOver

Hush7 said:


> Some people are stupid and others are just lazy.
> A woman asked me if I would teach her how to use a dictionary. She couldn't figure out how to look up words if you don't know how to spell the word. This woman had a master's degree. How can anyone get through college without knowing how to use a dictionary?


How can someone who can't read become an English teacher? This happened.

We have a couple dictionaries hanging around the office, but they are smaller, limited dictionaries. I once worked with a woman who would claim that the word she wanted to look up wasn't in the dictionary, but it was a different tense of the word. She didn't know that dictionaries listed tenses within the regular listing. She frequently misprounounced words, and had an aversion to words over two syllables. One time someone asked her how to spell something (wish I could remember the word). The woman said something like "Whozawhatzit?!?" and then "That's not a word." The other co-worker repeated it, and she said "No, that's not a word . . . to me."


----------



## Ventura

The person who keeps making these duplicate "cow" accounts on here is annoying and is a sense of _da ja vu_..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My legs are burning. It's good and bad at the same time. More good than bad though. The bike rides are starting to pay off.


----------



## Daveyboy

Esugi78 said:


> Ty Hush7 ^.^
> 
> Don't party too much with Davey and Caveman ;b


:banana:evil:evil:drunkdrunk

Good Luck.. We be waiting...:clap


----------



## anonymid




----------



## popeet

Arrested Development said:


> almond milk is the way to go.


it's all about that almond milk.

for me, it's casein. so, no dairy. casein gives me brain damage.


----------



## popeet

leonardess said:


> Andrew Weiner, who is running for mayor of ... New York, I think?
> 
> he has his sights set on the White House. His running mate will be Eric Holder......
> 
> I for one would LOVE to vote for the Weiner - Holder ticket.
> 
> Weiner says he has lots of supporters. Of course, most of them are in athletics......


ha ha ha. fniss.


----------



## Owl-99

Life is like a chilli pretty to look at but burns to taste.


----------



## intheshadows

I had a really un-eventful weekend. And I rarely get full weekends off.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Picked up Starbuck's coffee at 9 pm by baggage claim at the airport waiting for family to arrive. Bad move, and now I can't fall asleep. Too bad they don't have a bar out by baggage claim which would have helped prevented me from buying coffee.


----------



## Esugi78

It's kind of hard when someone you've known for sometime get closer to you because of a shared event thing that gives you a chance to connect with that person better, but once the event passed and it's time to move on, which is of course the right thing to do, the relationship become distance again... it's how it is I know, but it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> Have you tried taking Melatonin? I've also been having trouble falling asleep. My regular doc is out of the office so I went in to see her colleague who recommended 6 mg of Melatonin taken an hour before bedtime. She said something about it needing to build up in your system so a week is the minimum amount of time you need to take it to see if it helps. I haven't tried it yet. If it doesn't work, she wants me to try an OTC sleep aid. :blank
> 
> Hope you get some sleep soon. Good luck at your interview!


Thanks Hush and Davy  I don't like sleeping pills though, I tried them in the past, I forgot the names, but one felt like a muscle relaxant, it made my body felt so weak and heavy but didn't actually make me sleepy, so I stayed up for hours while barely able to move, it was hell lol, the other one knocked me out but made me overslept and felt very groggy a couple hours after... I guess I just have to be discipline and make a feasible sleeping routine xD


----------



## Daveyboy

Esugi78 said:


> Thanks Hush and Davy  I don't like sleeping pills though, I tried them in the past, I forgot the names, but one felt like a muscle relaxant, it made my body felt so weak and heavy but didn't actually make me sleepy, so I stayed up for hours while barely able to move, it was hell lol, the other one knocked me out but made me overslept and felt very groggy a couple hours after... I guess I just have to be discipline and make a feasible sleeping routine xD


The only bad think is for a lot of people with anxiety..
There is no such thing as a sleep routine, our minds don't work so easy...

Prescription and OTC drugs don't work for me either...
So I drink chamomile tea with honey at night.. very relaxing..
Next time you go shopping try it or if you like right next to it will be
Sleepytime tea, I like chamomile better..Can't hurt..


----------



## Esugi78

Daveyboy said:


> The only bad think is for a lot of people with anxiety..
> There is no such thing as a sleep routine, our minds don't work so easy...
> 
> Prescription and OTC drugs don't work for me either...
> So I drink chamomile tea with honey at night.. very relaxing..
> Next time you go shopping try it or if you like right next to it will be
> Sleepytime tea, I like chamomile better..Can't hurt..


Thanks Davey I'll try chamomile tea next time. Someone already recommended that to me previously, but always forgot to add it to grocery list ;p


----------



## Hush7

Esugi78 said:


> Thanks Davey I'll try chamomile tea next time. Someone already recommended that to me previously, but always forgot to add it to grocery list ;p


Chamomile tea is excellent! I have really yummy vanilla and chamomile tea that has bits of honey in it, but I've only been able to find it in Las Vegas. :|

I think Melatonin is more of a supplement than a drug. The doctor I saw said something about melatonin becoming unbalanced so taking a supplement will help restore the balance and help you sleep better. Still haven't tried it though.

Funny how you didn't like the muscle relaxant feeling. When I hurt my back years ago, I took some and loooved that sleepy, heavy, weak feeling. Hated the groggy feeling the next day though.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Chamomile tea is excellent! I have really yummy vanilla and chamomile tea that has bits of honey in it, but I've only been able to find it in Las Vegas. :|
> .


Not for sleep but...
I saw a post you mentioned Vietnamese coffee, I'm going to try it..

Did you ever have Thai iced tea..?? OMG.. I used to go to a Thai restaurant just for it.. I use a Thai grocer online and bought a sock filter and buy the iced tea grounds all the time.. I get lazy and just use half and half instead of condensed milk because I always have it here..

If I could chew it I would live off that stuff..


----------



## Vimes

*Worrying obsessively over trivial things*



IcedOver said:


> How do you reconcile the fact that you are extremely depressed and frustrated about something with the possibility that what is making you depressed would be considered trivial or stupid? In other words, is it right to "own" your down feelings even though no one else (or very few people) could understand or would want to sympathize with you?


In a number of ways...

-cry tears in bed and plan revenge scenarios
-"fix" the trivial issue over n over in imagination
-feel bad n teary for days
-spend a lot of time in alternate universe where I have time-travelled to caveman era and now am teaching my "tribe" awesome "magic" ie how to make fire, cook, defend, etc (yes, I spend a lottttt of time in my own head) (PS, was it you who was worried about spelling because those extra t's are intentional:b)(PPS I just went over and checked all my spelling:b)
.
.
.
-and sometimes, I talk about the trivial things somewhere, on a chat, with friends, anywhere, and after I have talked it out of my system and had it validated, I forget about it completely.


----------



## komorikun

Kind of annoying. I posted my resume a couple weeks ago on one site to get feedback on it and only got 3 responses. Today someone else did and they got 12 responses. Maybe my username on that site wasn't cutesy enough (not Kittens_XXX). :blank

And I got this:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f39/budget-question-574785/

$13 is just too pitiful an amount. And I'd have to live in the middle of nowhere with no car.


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Not for sleep but...
> I saw a post you mentioned Vietnamese coffee, I'm going to try it..
> 
> Did you ever have Thai iced tea..?? OMG.. I used to go to a Thai restaurant just for it.. I use a Thai grocer online and bought a sock filter and buy the iced tea grounds all the time.. I get lazy and just use half and half instead of condensed milk because I always have it here..
> 
> If I could chew it I would live off that stuff..


I'm addicted to Vietnamese coffee. It's sweet, creamy, yummy coffee. I don't know how to post a picture from my phone so I'm going to try posting a link so you can see the one I buy. It's the 3-in-1 instant Vietnamese coffee in the red and black package in the first picture. It's really good, you can make it hot or iced and it's dairy free. Yay!

http://www.trungnguyen.com.vn/en/1064/1/g7-instant-coffee.cafe

I love Thai iced tea. It's delicious! I've never made it myself though.


----------



## popeet

komorikun said:


> Maybe my username on that site wasn't cutesy enough (not Kittens_XXX). :blank


hah.

Hush I love iced Vietnamese coffee so much. I don't understand how something can be so good. I will sacrifice an entire day + of mental health for it.


----------



## Hush7

popeet said:


> Hush I love iced Vietnamese coffee so much. I don't understand how something can be so good. I will sacrifice an entire day + of mental health for it.


I feel the same way and am kicking myself for not trying it sooner. It's a new discovery for me. I just drank a cup of hot Vietnamese coffee even though I shouldn't have any caffeine at night. No sleep tonight but it was worth it. What the hell, I might as well make another cup! :lol Think I'll have make iced this time.


----------



## Esugi78

Can you order Vietnamese coffee from Vietnamese restaurant? All this Vietnamese coffee talk makes me curious ... I don't even like coffee unless it's cold and sweet xD. Thai tea bobba for me!!!


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Esugi78 said:


> Can you order Vietnamese coffee from Vietnamese restaurant? All this Vietnamese coffee talk makes me curious ... I don't even like coffee unless it's cold and sweet xD. Thai tea bobba for me!!!


Of course you can.


----------



## popeet

^ photo should be labeled "@5 mins ...... @10 mins ....... @15 mins"

if you get a crap filter you're sitting there 30 minutes with glass #1. 

allll worth it!!


----------



## Hush7

I drink the instant one at home. Add a packet to a mug, some boiling water, stir and drink. Quick and easy. When I make it iced, I add two packets, just enough boiling water to dissolve the coffee mix, cold water, ice, stir and enjoy. Yum!


----------



## popeet

and what goes perfect with it?










BEIGNETS


----------



## Hush7

Popeet is evil. :evil
I'm drooling over the picture of beignets and will be obsessed with them until I eat some. I only know of a couple places that make them and they are located in areas I don't frequent. 
Hopefully, Vietnamese coffee will be enough to keep my mind off of warm, freshly-made beignets that are dusted with powdered sugar and served with homemade jam and vanilla mascarpone. :cup Oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I'm going to try posting a link so you can see the one I buy. It's the 3-in-1 instant Vietnamese coffee in the red and black package in the first picture. It's really good, you can make it hot or iced and it's dairy free. Yay!
> 
> http://www.trungnguyen.com.vn/en/1064/1/g7-instant-coffee.cafe


Thanks Hush7, I just ordered it off Amazon. (22 packs for $7)...
I will have a Hush7 weekend...
Cheese-less pizza and Vietnamese coffee...:yay


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Daveyboy said:


> Thanks Hush7, I just ordered it off Amazon. (22 packs for $7)...
> I will have a Hush7 weekend...
> Cheese-less pizza and Vietnamese coffee...:yay


Unless you are doing the slow drip restaurant style at home, the restaurant one is far, far, better than the packs!


----------



## Hush7

cavemanslaststand said:


> Unless you are doing the slow drip restaurant style at home, the restaurant one is far, far, better than the packs!


I wish I could have the restaurant one, but I'm lactose intolerant. :cry
These packs are quite yummy. I've been able to hook a few people on them in the past two weeks.



Daveyboy said:


> Thanks Hush7, I just ordered it off Amazon. (22 packs for $7)...
> I will have a Hush7 weekend...
> Cheese-less pizza and Vietnamese coffee...:yay


Yay! Sounds like a perfect weekend! :boogie
I hope you enjoy the coffee because I don't want you to hate me if you don't like it.:afr


----------



## Esugi78

cavemanslaststand said:


> Unless you are doing the slow drip restaurant style at home, the restaurant one is far, far, better than the packs!


I'm going to try this the next time I feel like pho :b what do I ask though to make sure that the restaurant make it the appropriate way / not instant or anything (sorry Hush7 lol)


----------



## popeet

They usually just bring it to you drippin in a small glass with condensed milk and for iced, set a taller glass with ice and a long spoon next to it. Mix contents of glass A and pour into glass B.


----------



## Esugi78

popeet said:


> They usually just bring it to you drippin in a small glass with condensed milk and for iced, set a taller glass with ice and a long spoon next to it. Mix contents of glass A and pour into glass B.


Sounds good, I'm so ordering this the next time I go for pho ^.^


----------



## intheshadows

So very tired...


----------



## senrab

the camera really does add 10 pounds...


----------



## riderless

I'm a slave to my senses actually


----------



## popeet

^ nothin wrong with that. sometimes i record the different smells i smell out in the world. it changes the process of being out there, naming things. not sure if it's better... i've always tried to get away from labeling things and just being. but i like doing it.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Iron Maiden. Nuff said.


----------



## riderless

^
not a slave to heavy metal though...


----------



## popeet

i'm super tired, too.


----------



## Esugi78

Just woke up, had a decent sleep, until I realized while sleeping I was pinching on something small... sure enough a small cockroach went up my bed last night and apparently got squished to death, I woke up to insect body parts strewn apart under my pillow bleh. Took a shower, not washing everything up. Unfortunately since my window is at level ground to the garden outside this sort of thing happens, those little buggers always manage to find a way in...

And noticed Popeet added her age in profile ;b


----------



## popeet

before i lived in hawaii i thought cockroaches were a huge deal.

i had this one apartment in downtown san francisco where cockroaches caressed my thighs in my sleep, nightly. baby cockroaches spilled forth bountifully from the tap. o blessed abundance of life! and i totally tripped out. literally had a nervous breakdown. probably from some chocolates poisoned with frog venom, but i blame the roaches.

_...and then i moved to hawaii._

and thanks for noticing my age! i wouldn't want to mislead anyone out there with my 20 year old male charm. :') (tears of appreciation)


----------



## Esugi78

popeet said:


> before i lived in hawaii i thought cockroaches were a huge deal.
> 
> i had this one apartment in downtown san francisco where cockroaches caressed my thighs in my sleep, nightly. baby cockroaches spilled forth bountifully from the tap. o blessed abundance of life! and i totally tripped out. literally had a nervous breakdown. probably from some chocolates poisoned with frog venom, but i blame the roaches.
> 
> _...and then i moved to hawaii._
> 
> and thanks for noticing my age! i wouldn't want to mislead anyone out there with my 20 year old male charm. :') (tears of appreciation)


That sounds horrible Popeet, the San Fran apartment one, I would have nervous breakdown too... one time a Roach run across my face while I was sleeping and ever since then I always look around the room before I sleep xD


----------



## foe

My confidence's been shot.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a dream in which I was visiting NYC again and hanging out in a library at a table reading the New York Times Book Review, which I've never read and was in a magazine form. Hugh Jackman approached me, saw that I was reading the available copy, and asked if he could have it. I told him he could after I was done with it. He paused, then asked again, saying that it could really help him out with his group of friends who were in the library (I think he may have even said "mates"). I told him again he could have it after I was finished, and he smiled and seemed satisfied, but then tried to pick it up from the table, like he had deemed I was finished. We tugged back and forth on the magazine, then he got really pissed, and I did too. I guess he was wearing a trenchcoat like I think Wolverine does in the latest movie, even though I skipped that movie. He was starting to go into berserker mode, and I was raring to start punching him when the dream was over. I had a couple other odd ones.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

IcedOver's post doesn't seem to be showing up on page 4. This thread might be broken again.

EDIT: Now shows up. Was probably a bug since people keep on posting about bugs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hush7 said:


> Cockroaches scare me. I've only seen a few of them...at restaurants. uke


Long story short, me and my brother rented a place once and a few weeks later we had roaches in our cereals. I will never eat Honey Nut Cheerios again as long as i live. :afr


----------



## riderless

crunchy taste I imagine..with full cream milk or low fat?


----------



## Daveyboy

I didn't get my Vietnamese coffee in the mail today..:|.
Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Daveyboy said:


> I didn't get my Vietnamese coffee in the mail today..:|.
> Maybe tomorrow..


I'm telling you punk, get the restaurant one. Hush7 can enjoy her instapacks alone.


----------



## Daveyboy

cavemanslaststand said:


> I'm telling you punk, get the restaurant one. Hush7 can enjoy her instapacks alone.


Lol .. I have to at least try them..She's just too sweet not to ..

I will order those tomorrow..I promise..


----------



## Hush7

I wish I could kidnap Caveman, tie him up and force him to drink packets of Vietnamese coffee until he admits to liking them.

Davey's my hero. :blush


----------



## popeet

it's all about that chicory, yo


----------



## popeet

speaking of confronting actors in bookstores, i confronted josh brolin with my eyes in a bookstore once. but since he was with (presumably) his kid tryin to read books i didn't fully confront that punk.


----------



## intheshadows

It's hard to believe it's going to be really hot today 'cause it's nice and breezy @ 9am.


----------



## LostinReverie

How do you go thirty years while maintaining the emotional IQ of a 13 year old?


----------



## aladdin

i hate that people think you can turn off feelings of negativity, cynicism, depression like a light switch. they say if you choose to be happy, then you will be happy. if you choose to be miserable, then you will be. they dont factor in genetics and lifestyle and believe everyone has a happy ending like in the movies


----------



## Esugi78

EPL starts today WOOT WOOT!


----------



## popeet

resisting and avoiding the present moment through escapism is robbing me of my life.


----------



## intheshadows

Finally. Some rain.


----------



## Esugi78

Is anything ever truly random?

Not having computer suck @#$%& even copy-pasting a chore...


----------



## IcedOver

Just wondering whether any of you had meningitis as a kid. I had it at 6, and considering that it does affect the brain, I have been wondering whether it may be responsible for some of my depression, social and personal problems.


----------



## riderless

^ Iced Over
I imagine it would.
Sorry to hear that. Sounds quite serious to me.


----------



## popeet

No, I didn't have meningitis but I did have food poisoning that I suspect caused encephalopathy. I got OCD and chronic derealization/visual disturbances after. Never went away, still have it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leonardess said:


> I for one would LOVE to vote for the Weiner - Holder ticket.


:lol


----------



## IcedOver

Thanks for your responses. I doubt that my meningitis had much to do with my mental health, but it's just something I was musing on. I only recall snippets from my early childhood, but I do know that I was a withdrawn child prior to that, so how much it could have increased that is unknown. I think I must have had a less serious version, as I was only in the hospital for about twelve days.


----------



## Esugi78

Start working in a restaurant, having to deal with so many people really push me out of comfort zone... feels like a sensory overload...


----------



## popeet

IcedOver said:


> Thanks for your responses. I doubt that my meningitis had much to do with my mental health, but it's just something I was musing on. I only recall snippets from my early childhood, but I do know that I was a withdrawn child prior to that, so how much it could have increased that is unknown. I think I must have had a less serious version, as I was only in the hospital for about twelve days.


I know of at least one other person this happened to, but due to strep. He felt that it was the primary cause of his withdrawal and mental health issues.


----------



## intheshadows

I wonder if I can get paid for drinking and watching porn, because they say "Do what interests you" for a living.


----------



## estse

Okay, I'm done. Bye.


----------



## DarrellLicht

My niece starts high school next month.. I remember when she was a baby, I was 18 at the time.. Goddamn I feel old :no


----------



## Hush7

:idea

I think I've finally figured out why I can't lose the three pounds I've been wanting to lose for a month. Damn lemon pudding cake, lemon bars, Vietnamese coffee, carbs, pretty much all food in general and the whole lack of exercise thing. Do I really need to be the same weight I was in college? No. If I lose the three, I'll be just as unhappy as I am now, only then I'll want to drop another five so I can be my high school weight. Oh crap, that would be so nice!


----------



## Esugi78

Hush7 said:


> :idea
> 
> I think I've finally figured out why I can't lose the three pounds I've been wanting to lose for a month. Damn lemon pudding cake, lemon bars, Vietnamese coffee, carbs, pretty much all food in general and the whole lack of exercise thing. Do I really need to be the same weight I was in college? No. If I lose the three, I'll be just as unhappy as I am now, only then I'll want to drop another five so I can be my high school weight. Oh crap, that would be so nice!


Exercise to stay healthy :b. And to have only 5 pound difference since high-school is crazy good, I'm at least 30 pounds heavier than when I was in high-school


----------



## Hush7

Esugi78 said:


> Exercise to stay healthy :b. And to have only 5 pound difference since high-school is crazy good, I'm at least 30 pounds heavier than when I was in high-school


Exercise to stay healthy? I could get hit by a bus tomorrow and no matter how healthy I am, I'll be dead. :teeth No, I realize I need to start exercising. Finding the motivation is what prevents me from working out.

I have an eight pound difference. :| It's probably nine pounds now that I just finished eating more lemon pudding cake. 
30 pounds might not be all that bad if you were underweight in high school. I remember hearing that we keep growing until our early to mid-twenties. Didn't you mention going jogging or running before? Muscle weighs more than fat so you might be more physically fit. I wish I could go running too, but I'd drop dead from exhaustion after a hundred feet. Lol


----------



## popeet

Exercise is often boring. Do you dance, Hush? Take an African dance class. Or Flamenco. How about competitive sports classes? You tend to forget you're exercising when competing to win.


----------



## popeet

I'm not very coordinated and am often the worst in my dance classes. I have hit other students and even the instructor in the face with my flailing arms. Annnd.... I thought I sucked at sports, too, until I tried fencing. I hope you find something you like to do.


----------



## Hush7

I'm not good at team sports or anything with pointy weapons. Lol
I'm the most uncoordinated person in the world and it doesn't help that I'm accident prone too. When I was in school, we were forced to play volleyball in PE. I hit the ball and it flew out of bounds right into the teacher's head. She hated me after that incident.

Hmm...would chasing after Keanu or Prince Pooter count as exercise?


----------



## IcedOver

I think I need to go wander in the desert and visit my shaman or some ridiculousness like that, because this sh!t just isn't working. The past two months, the first times I've ever gotten close to _anything_ with women, have been pure agony. I was canceled on after firm plans were made (causing what I'd call a nervous breakdown from which I haven't recovered), and then met someone else who now appears either to be flaking on me or who may be a "catfish." I don't know how any of you can do this, especially the guys who have to put up with pure disrespect from women. I don't know if I'm just naive because of a lack of experience, but if this is the way people treat each other, with lies, flaking on conversations, ignoring e-mails, feigned interest, and games, I want no part of it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm better at demolition than painting, that's for sure, but i'm not about to spit on a 25$ an hour job, even if it's just a temp job.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Wish I had friends in high corporate places to usher me to new companies. I applied for jobs this past week (I had a falling out where I currently am but am still there), and no calls yet.


----------



## Esugi78

Grumpy pants mode: ON!


----------



## IcedOver

Do you think that in one of the very outermost circles of Hell you send out e-mails and no one replies to them?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

One room left. It's about fking time too.


----------



## steelmyhead

I'd be more anxious of computers if they randomly punched me in the face


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I wonder if Davey drank the coffee? I wonder if he liked it or hated it?


:cup 
It was really ... really good...I loved it..
It felt so long since I ordered it..
that forgot it came with the creamer/sweetener
already in the packet..!!

It was so good, I almost didn't drink it because it's midnight..:afr
But I took off tomorrow to get my car inspected... so don't have to get up early anyway..
I'm dying for another cup, but I will wait till morning..
Thank You Hush7 ..


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Daveyboy said:


> :cup
> It was really ... really good...I loved it..
> It felt so long since I ordered it..
> that forgot it came with the creamer/sweetener
> already in the packet..!!
> 
> It was so good, I almost didn't drink it because it's midnight..:afr
> But I took off tomorrow to get my car inspected... so don't have to get up early anyway..
> I'm dying for another cup, but I will wait till morning..
> Thank You Hush7 ..


I'm telling you again and again, punk, the restaurant one is so much better!










Hot or cold, you fold the instapacks. Babes to get the deal going too:










More on this Davey in the Navy! Don't you wish your coffee was as hot as mine?!? Don't you...


----------



## Hush7

Caveman needs to find a new term of endearment. Punk isn't sweet enough.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Hush7 said:


> Caveman needs to find a new term of endearment. Punk isn't sweet enough.


Oh come on, punk, let me repeat, this isn't sweet enough?




























shyvr6 needs to ban me after this.


----------



## popeet

somebody needs to ban this *smut*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hush7

I wouldn't want to eat or drink anything from that kitchen. Seems kind of unsanitary to have half naked women in there.

It would be sweet to have packets of coffee with this gorgeous, fully dressed man:


----------



## popeet

Hush7 said:


> I wouldn't want to eat or drink anything from that kitchen. Seems kind of unsanitary to have half naked women in there.


i don't want anyone twerking in my coffee either, but you have no idea what's in that powder. drip is the one instance where something gets made in front of you.


----------



## Hush7

popeet said:


> i don't want anyone twerking in my coffee either, but you have no idea what's in that powder. drip is the one instance where something gets made in front of you.


I wish I could get the freshly brewed one, but I can't because I'm lactose intolerant.

Do you see what I see?










It's a sign! Joe drinks coffee, Starbucks Coffee to be exact. Where's Starbucks? Seattle!


----------



## popeet

hah 










can you find any other signs here?

also, he's a capricorn. are you compatible with capricorns?

i'm so selfish, i keep forgetting about the lactose. hugs. i am casein intolerant, so i'm essentially sticking up for the coffee responsible for my breaks with reality. i should convert to powder.

i wonder if there is condensed coconut milk? maybe those ladies were in the kitchen condensing their coconuts. they look lactose-free anyway. no mom boobs there.


----------



## shyvr6

cavemanslaststand said:


> shyvr6 needs to ban me after this.


It says you're already banned though. :con :b


----------



## foe

I don't know if it's me being more mature or if God finally decided to like me but some of my decisions since turning 30 has been very very positive. None backfired on me yet. Most, if not all, have had good results.

Example: Going back to school full-time and still managed to work 30+ hours a week for my boss. In the past, I'm 100% sure my former bosses would have cut my hours to the point that I'd start looking for a new job.

Of course, I still looking for a job in the field I just finished studying for but with another interview on Monday so I think things are going as good as it can be. Somebody's gonna give me a chance.

But being mature has nothing to do with results of decisions I made, so it's gotta be something else. Luck?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm done with my temp job. Now please pay me so i can get drunk and look at the stars.


----------



## Daveyboy

cavemanslaststand said:


> Oh come on, punk, let me repeat, this isn't sweet enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shyvr6 needs to ban me after this.


   :fall

Lol caveman .. I ordered the brew, didn't come yet....
I will let you know how it tasted when your ban is up.....:haha


----------



## popeet

belgian grand prix.


----------



## Andrea91

I'm bored as ****... I hate where I live and I hate my family
and ajdhsfjkajsdkjakd


----------



## NicoShy

Headache, stomachache, time for hot bath.


----------



## intheshadows

the Winnipeg chapter of SAS seems to be popular.


----------



## popeet

sebastian vettel is a blonde now. lol, looks utterly ridiculous. i love how they cultivate him as someone everyone loves to hate. and mark webber... well, his is always a sad story isn't it? why do some people cultivate personas that make you pity them. mark webber, kimi raikkonen said _stop_ with the drama (he said it with his eyes only, by rolling them).

fight SA the kimi raikkonen way.

ur welcome guys. 



> Montoya's success in NASCAR? -* It doesn't even interest me.*
> 
> Will these tyres benefit your driving style? - *I don't know and it doesn't mean anything to me. Tyres are what they are.*
> 
> What advice would you give to the rookies Nico Rosberg and Scott Speed? -* I hope that they are good in giving way.*
> 
> Do you think that the speed is good at this point? - *It doesn't matter how much behind the others we are at this point. The car will anyway be rebuilt before Australia. Now we just drive around.
> *
> Media's interest in Kimi after the WC? - *They have thrown a lot of s*** on me but I think that I'll get even more of it now.*
> 
> Schumacher's role : - *He doesn't come and tell us drivers anything. And at least I don't need his advice.*
> 
> Montoya's points: - *If he believes in it, he can believe. I'm not interested in what happens behind me.*
> 
> Gossip Media asks how are you prepared for the season? - *I usually get to read from your magazines what I have done.*
> 
> Montoya's tennis accident: - *We don't call and I'm not interested in what he does.*
> 
> If the army would be volunteer I wouldn't go there - *Kimi about women in army*.
> 
> Austria 2002: - *I haven seen it. I'm not the least bit interested in what Ferrari did.*
> 
> Raikkönen isn't affected by Alonso's mental games. - *I couldn't care less what that man thinks.*
> 
> Weather conditions: - *It's all the same if it rains or not.*
> 
> Season 2006: - *It doesn't interest me yet what is going to happen. You'll see it then.
> *
> An Italian interviewer tries to get Kimi to say something in Italian. - *You can talk Italian if you want to.*
> 
> Ferrari event 2007: - *I'm not going to a language school to learn Italian, that's not what I came to do at Ferrari.*
> 
> Kimi, what's the 5th grid place like? - *It's the 5th grid place.*
> 
> Party at the President's castle: - *Ah, go and interview Mikko Leppilampi. He likes to talk.*
> 
> Kimi, what is your feeeling before the race? - *It's allright.*
> 
> French GP 2002: - *S*** race.*
> 
> Hungarian GP 2007: - *Boring race.*
> 
> OHO!-magazine number 46/2006: - *I read somewhere that I drive with the luck of a drunk.*
> 
> Opinion of Ron Dennis: - *He's strange now and then. He always wants to know everything. He doesn't interest me.*
> 
> What makes TAG Heuer special? - *It's ok.*
> 
> Kimi, you speak a little bit? - *Yeah, one two.. three..*
> 
> What kind of an atmosphere do you think McLaren has right now (the spy saga)? - *I bet it's ****ing great.*
> *
> The Constructor's Championship doesn't really mean anything to me.*
> 
> *I'm not interested in what Jackie says. He hasn't got anything to do with me.
> *
> *Coulthard can say what he wants. I'm not interested in what he's saying.*
> *
> I don't give a damn about what Trulli says.*
> 
> *Montoya's comments doesn't interest me.
> *
> *It doesn't matter what he says.* (Kimi about Hamilton's defences after Canada GP)
> 
> *Driving is the only thing I love about f1.*
> 
> *What the papers write about me afterwards makes me laugh.*
> 
> *Formula 1 would be a paradise without the media.*
> 
> *I'm not interested in what people think about me. I'm not Michael Schumacher.*
> 
> How does it feels to drive at 300 km/h? - *It feels normal.*
> 
> Your idols? - *There aren't any.*
> 
> What kind of a relationship do you have with Peter Sauber? - *He is my boss.
> *
> Is he a father figure or a god father? - *He is my boss.*
> 
> The helmet has a special meaning for many drivers. How important is it to you? - *It protects my head.*
> 
> Do you have any special rituals when the helmet is concerned like many have? - *I wipe it so that I can see better.*
> 
> What would you if you met an alien, run away out of fear or try to talk to him? - *The problem won't arise so I don't imagine meeting one.
> *
> What do you have to do to become one of your friends? - *I've got my friends and that's enough. I'm not on the lookout for new ones.*
> 
> Kimi, who was on the phone that Jean Todt gave you? -* I think it was Michael (Schumacher), but the line was pretty bad so I couldn't hear him.*
> 
> Martin Brundle: *"Kimi Raikkonen doesn't seem interested in the proceedings going on up there. Kimi, you missed the presentation by Pele."*
> Kimi (nonchalantly): *"Yeah."*
> Martin: *"Will you get over it?"*
> Kimi: *"Yeah. I was having a ****."*
> Martin: *"OK, thanks for that! Obviously you'll have a nice light car on the grid, then."*
> 
> Interview after Monza 08 (Kimi again failed to score any point) Are you satisfied with the result? - *Do you think I am?*
> 
> Does Michael Schumacher's presence bother you during the races? - *Why would it bother? Why should I care about Michael? I'm a driver, so it means nothing if he's there or not.*
> 
> *Well, in summer there's fishing and ****ing. And in winter... the fishing is bad.*
> 
> Describe yourself. What are you made of ? - *Blood, flesh and bone like everybody else!*
> 
> Party at the President's castle:
> Kimi, good independency day!
> *Thanks.*
> Are u feeling excited?
> *No.*
> What will you say to the president?
> *I don't know. We'll see.*
> Do you think president have watched your races?
> *I don't know, probably at least some from tv.*
> Kimi and Jenni&#8230;..
> *I have nothing to say really.*
> I would have just wished u a happy independency day.
> *No, I'm not excited, I think this is pretty normal stuff.*
> Did you say anything to the president?
> *Yes, I did say morjensta.*
> 
> How often do you have Finland on your mind when you are abroad and racing?-*Mainly when I hear the national song after a victory. In other situations during the weekend I wont spend time thinking that I'm from Finland. Not that I would in general think much about my home country anyway.*
> 
> Interviewer: *The most exciting moment during the race weekend?*
> Kimi: *I think so it's the race start, always.*
> Interviewer: *The most boring?*
> Kimi:* Now.*
> 
> *Is it true that sometimes you're bored in the car?*
> *Only when I am in front by a country mile, like in Melbourne last year. Then you are thinking about other things or you're playing with the buttons on the steering wheel. Then I suddenly missed a braking point. This year unfortunately we haven't had such a race.*
> 
> Bernie Ecclestone complains about Raikkonen being few wordish in front of the press - *Everyone has their own opinions. I don't care much about what other people say about me. I will just have try my best and drive as fast as I can. There is nothing I can do about it.*
> 
> And would it be even better if also Marcus Grönholm was able to win the championship? - *It's good for him and good for Finland, but it doesn't affect my life. I'm not that interested in it.*
> 
> Kimi, have you ever got angry about anything, and jumped up and down and shouted?
> *Yeah, many times but of course you're not happy if you retire or something but I guess it mostly happens more in normal life than in racing.*
> Can you give us examples?
> *No, not really.*
> What are the kind of things that make you angry in normal life, as you say?
> *If you keep asking questions like those.*
> 
> *I have not looked at what everyone else is doing and what teams are running, so we are just doing our own thing.*
> 
> The car is certainly different, but do you feel different to last year? - *I don't know anything about a different feeling. It's a new season, so it's hard to know what to expect.*
> 
> What about Felipe? Is he still the same guy he was last year or has he changed a lot? - *I don't know. You should ask him. I don't know what he's been doing, so if you want to know something about his life you should speak to him.*
> 
> Who do you see as your main competitors this year? - *It could be all tight - but then again, it might not be. I don't know more than anybody else - I just see the times. That's it.*


----------



## popeet

Hush7 said:


> I wish I had a geocaching buddy.


You do. He's around here somewhere....


----------



## Hush7

popeet said:


> You do. He's around here somewhere....


Where is he? Wait, who is he?


----------



## foe

I just shaved my face for this interview, they better give me a job.


----------



## IcedOver

A few weeks ago my dad won four tickets to this past Saturday's Steelers pre-season game at a golf outing. We've gone four other times (two regular and two pre-season) using my aunt's season tickets before she got rid of them. We couldn't get two other people to go with us, and I had been considering asking my co-worker (in her fifties) and her daughter. I've worked with her for years and we've talked about the Steelers quite a bit. I thought it would have been a nice gesture since she (or any other co-workers if she couldn't make it) is low income like me and does not get the opportunity to go to a game. However, I decided against it because I thought it might have made things "awkward" at work because I have a specific presence and personality at work that I like to maintain and it might have made relationships odd. 

That's a weak, bullcrap excuse and now I'm kicking myself because we didn't even sell those two tickets to scalpers because the seats were pretty bad. So those tickets were two opportunities wasted for people who don't normally get the chance to go to Steelers games, and all because of my poor decision making and personal hangups. I feel kind of bad.


----------



## NicoShy

Such a boring existence


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't care if people laugh....but
Xena the Warrior Princess was grade A television.....

I forgot how good it was...


----------



## popeet

Daveyboy said:


> I don't care if people laugh....but
> Xena the Warrior Princess was grade A television.....
> 
> I forgot how good it was...


You can refresh all of the episodes by replacing the original audio with Mariachi music. True story.


----------



## Hush7

Hush7 said:


> Why do I have to be so damn accident prone? I'd better not bruise or I'll look like someone punched me in the face. Hmm...who's on my sh*t list? I'll tell everyone they sucker punched me.


I now have two more bruises to go along with the one my face, a twisted ankle and two cuts. I should wear a full body cast 24/7. 

Edit: Make that four more bruises. Didn't notice two of them until they darkened up a little.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Hush7 said:


> I now have two more bruises to go along with the one my face, a twisted ankle and two cuts. I should wear a full body cast 24/7.


That's the thing. I'm so scared to have children because I'm always nervous about my young nieces and nephews growing up in this dangerous world.

Just today I took yet another left turn opposite oncoming traffic and get so nervous for their futures.

And there are now roundabouts in Minneapolis/St. Paul too.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I now have two more bruises to go along with the one my face, a twisted ankle and two cuts. I should wear a full body cast 24/7.


What the heck Hush....
Are you having a streak of bad luck... or..
Are you a klutz like me..:lol


----------



## intheshadows

It's so freakin' HOT OUT this week.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

intheshadows said:


> It's so freakin' HOT OUT this week.


The heat wave hit you too? This is depressing hot. Stuck in the house and posting semi-spam on SAS yet again.

Will likely drive up to Winnipeg when it's cooler:


----------



## h00dz

intheshadows said:


> It's so freakin' HOT OUT this week.


Aren't you meant to be 30+ to post in this section?


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> What the heck Hush....
> Are you having a streak of bad luck... or..
> Are you a klutz like me..:lol


I'm a bigger klutz than you are which is why I'm inviting you here to be my slave. Please make me dinner and help me hobble around on my one good foot.


----------



## Daveyboy

Ok but have to warn you about my klutziness...

I was exercising last week, doing lunges..
A lady commented "you're funny, you look like a baby giraffe taking its first steps"..:lol


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Aren't you meant to be 30+ to post in this section?


Shhh...when intheshadows steps out of the shadows, he ages two years.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Shhh...when intheshadows steps out of the shadows, he ages two years.


Hahah, if only I had the power to control my age!


----------



## popeet

cavemanslaststand said:


> That's the thing. I'm so scared to have children because I'm always nervous about my young nieces and nephews growing up in this dangerous world.
> 
> Just today I took yet another left turn opposite oncoming traffic and get so nervous for their futures.
> 
> And there are now roundabouts in Minneapolis/St. Paul too.


I was wondering why you were so worried about my baby travelling. Now your endangered cutie syndrome is becoming clearer. And maybe there are only roundabouts near Liquorland. To accommodate varying states of intoxication. I wish my elders on tramadol who drive their Mercedes Benzes against traffic would get nervous for childrens' futures.


----------



## popeet

omg if someone takes a pic and tags me on fb they're gettin' it. who did that to you?


----------



## komorikun

It's really hard to avoid group photos. People would put on sooooo much pressure to get you to be in the pic.


----------



## foe

Any of you guys have copies of your immunization/vaccination records? I never kept mine, they're always with school health department or random doctor's offices. I never had a personal doctor so it was always random.

Anyway, I need to get copies for pre-employment examination/testing. Other than school, I never had to provide these health information to any employers before.


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> Any of you guys have copies of your immunization/vaccination records? I never kept mine, they're always with school health department or random doctor's offices. I never had a personal doctor so it was always random.
> 
> Anyway, I need to get copies for pre-employment examination/testing. Other than school, I never had to provide these health information to any employers before.


Which ones? The ones from childhood I have and the booster shots I got for tetanus. Usually your parents will keep that stuff.


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> Which ones? The ones from childhood I have and the booster shots I got for tetanus. Usually your parents will keep that stuff.


Yeah, ones from childhood like TDAP, MMR, TB, ect.

I'll ask the last doctor's office I visited to let me keep a copy.


----------



## leonardess

It sucks! IT ALL SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daveyboy

mark101 said:


> I'm gonna go post on the other Random thought of the day thread.


I'm going to go and read what you wrote....


----------



## riderless

I'm gonna wait until you both come back


----------



## Daveyboy

riderless said:


> I'm gonna wait until you both come back





mark101 said:


> lol
> 
> I wouldn't bother...really :no


Yea, I'm back.. really wasn't worth it...:lol


----------



## riderless

Welcome back.
Where's your stalker?
Edit...... he's back too.


----------



## Hush7

Here goes what? 

I wish people would complete their random thought. It makes it easier to lurk if you can figure things out.


----------



## h00dz

There are lurkers in this thread? ***gets paranoid*** :afr


----------



## foe

Big brother is watching you.


----------



## riderless

I think it's mainly big sister on this forum actually


----------



## diamondheart89

Can I come hang out with you guys? I'm tired of teenagers.


----------



## h00dz

diamondheart89 said:


> Can I come hang out with you guys? I'm tired of teenagers.


You're going to have to go through rigorous testing, before you can get in here


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> I think it's mainly big sister on this forum actually


Who's big sister? :um



diamondheart89 said:


> Can I come hang out with you guys? I'm tired of teenagers.


You need to know either the special password or secret handshake to hang out with us. :teeth


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> There are lurkers in this thread? ***gets paranoid*** :afr


Most lurkers are probably harmless. Although, it's scary how much they know about us while we don't know anything about them!


----------



## diamondheart89

Hush7 said:


> Who's big sister? :um
> 
> You need to know either the special password or secret handshake to hang out with us. :teeth


----------



## foe

diamondheart89 said:


> Can I come hang out with you guys? I'm tired of teenagers.


Be careful, once you're in here there's no turning back. I came here last year and been trapped ever since.


----------



## popeet

It's a place with things you can't un-see, and things you can't un-learn.


----------



## h00dz

*Q*



foe said:


> Be careful, once you're in here there's no turning back. I came here last year and been trapped ever since.


Damn it why didn't you tell me this earlier!


----------



## Hush7

foe said:


> Be careful, once you're in here there's no turning back. I came here last year and been trapped ever since.


Fear not! You aren't trapped here. I'm taking you to a haunted house.
Popeet, you have to come too because you have to protect us from the ghosts!


----------



## riderless

I might start treating all you people as if you were real and not just characters in a book I'm reading. Like reading an interactive book.
Opinions?


----------



## Consider

I'm 24. Ha.


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> I might start treating all you people as if you were real and not just characters in a book I'm reading. Like reading an interactive book.
> Opinions?


Which character am I? My character is probably more entertaining than me as a real person. :sus


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Which character am I? My character is probably more entertaining than me as a real person. :sus


I was going to say the wicked witch of the northwest but maybe you are closer to Dorothy in the Wizard of Australia. Or maybe Alice in Wanderlust. (am I being too cheeky here?)
Don't know.
Of course I am the main character in my book as you would be in yours.


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> I was going to say the wicked witch of the northwest but maybe you are closer to Dorothy in the Wizard of Australia. Or maybe Alice in Wanderlust. (am I being too cheeky here?)
> Don't know.
> Of course I am the main character in my book as you would be in yours.


I'm an evil, annoying traveler who never actually goes anywhere? I don't like your book. Needs some major editing! :b

This interactive SAS book is interesting. Going to have to figure out everyone on here and match them up with their characters too. I already have a villain all picked out, but it's nobody from the 30+ section.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I'm an evil, annoying traveler who never actually goes anywhere? I don't like your book. Needs some major editing! :b
> 
> This interactive SAS book is interesting. Going to have to figure out everyone on here and match them up with their characters too. I already have a villain all picked out, *but it's nobody from the 30+ section*.


Thank god for that :high5


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Who's big sister? :um


Don't worry. You're counted as the little sister, the wicked little sister from the north west.
And I've just has another look at hoodz' avatar. I'm tempted to include horns on top and...and ..and I think we have our Lucifer. Our kindly Earth Mother Popeet will always be there when we need her. Daveyboy is most likely the kindly neighbourhood boy next door. (I need to research more on him) Caveman is the adventurous one who if we can wait for later chapters will see that he discovers the perfect job (for him anyway) What will it be? 
The Void and I are fighting over who should be the main character. But both of us are too distracted by paranoia issues at work to be worthy candidates. 
Now I'm guessing Hush7's version will bevery different.


----------



## h00dz

riderless said:


> Don't worry. You're counted as the little sister, the wicked little sister from the north west.
> And I've just has another look at hoodz' avatar. I'm tempted to include horns on top and...and ..and I think we have our Lucifer. Our kindly Earth Mother Popeet will always be there when we need her. Daveyboy is most likely the kindly neighbourhood boy next door. (I need to research more on him) Caveman is the adventurous one who if we can wait for later chapters will see that he discovers the perfect job (for him anyway) What will it be?
> The Void and I are fighting over who should be the main character. But both of us are too distracted by paranoia issues at work to be worthy candidates.
> Now I'm guessing Hush7's version will bevery different.


Do I really look that evil? :evil


----------



## popeet

^cute

I just want to be Somebody. Like they told me I could be when I was a kid.


----------



## riderless

mark101 the cute outsider?


----------



## Daveyboy

riderless said:


> . Daveyboy is most likely the kindly neighbourhood boy next door. (I need to research more on him)
> Now I'm guessing Hush7's version will bevery different.


----------



## komorikun

Maybe they are working on what words to disallow.


----------



## NicoShy

I almost killed my fish when I changed the tank


----------



## foe

mark101 said:


> *** ***** ********* :m*m


:con


----------



## foe

From my assumption, there was glitch on SAS around 3pm-6pm eastern time. Words had unnecessary asterisks. Reminds me of Jimmy Kimmel's Unnecessary Censorship.


----------



## Hush7

My deciphering of Mark101's post was quoted by h00dz but both of our posts have vanished into thin air. Witchcraft? I'd like to be able to cast spells too. First I'd save the cute animals in the endangered species thread, then I'd cure us all of SA and with a blink of an eye, we'd all end up in Las Vegas for a fun-filled weekend celebration. I should make all dust disappear too because what's the point of dust?

I wonder what kind of spells other people would cast? Phone batteries that never die? Lemon pudding cake that has no fat or calories? Eradicate all acne, unsightly body hair and bad body odor from people? Should probably cast a spell to get the crazy people I don't like to move to Mars. If aliens exist and stumble upon Mars, they'll probably use their lasers to blast away the Kardashians, Ann Coulter, that guy from 700 Club, everyone on Fox News and various other people.


----------



## riderless

mark101 said:


> lol... hardly, well half right I suppose :teeth


Guess we're all outsiders to some extent. That's why we're here. 
I'm sure you're cute enough too. (I'm not hitting on you by the way:um)


----------



## Daveyboy

A lot of "Am I ugly" threads this week on SAS...:|


----------



## h00dz

This forum seems to be turning into a BDD forum these days :S - maybe they should make a separate section for it


----------



## estse

Okay, really leaving this time. Bye.


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> Y*u d*ciph*r*d my p*st?


Yeah, it's embarrassing to admit, but I spent at least a half hour deciphering and editing my post over and over again.

I've decided you were trying to say, "The angry elephants :mum" since everyone knows all of their stomping around caused asterisks to appear. I'm right, aren't I? :yes


----------



## harrison

Only Australia could have a Prime Minister called "Kevin" - I love it! 

(Probably not for much longer though ( sorry Kev. ) - soon we'll have a budgie- smuggler-wearing wanker called Tony. )

Those chocolate buttons are yummo btw.


----------



## Hush7

People shouldn't be allowed to change their avatar. As soon as I get used to seeing one and associate that person with it, they change it and I end up confused. :|

Cadbury should sell all of their chocolates in the US. I can find some at rip off speciality stores and also at Cost Plus, but they never have the yummiest ones.


----------



## h00dz

Why is it so hard to find someone my age with my taste of music :| - Seems like everyone goes off it when they get older so its only the youngins that still like it. *Puts oh his grumpy old man hat*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

^what is that exactly?

Yay 30+ stuff!!! Oh, and the Paul Rudd character from My Idiot Brother is sooooo nice. I want him.  j/k...sorta


----------



## h00dz

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> ^what is that exactly?
> 
> Yay 30+ stuff!!! Oh, and the Paul Rudd character from My Idiot Brother is sooooo nice. I want him.  j/k...sorta


Ya its trance, and anything electronic really



Hush7 said:


> Old farts like me can't listen to trance and umm...that clubby music anymore. It gives me a headache. You know you're old when you can hum along to elevator music.


Oh come now, we are all in the 30+ section, against the rest of this board we are way over the hill  Its never to late to start liking trance


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Hmm, can't answer to why people who may have liked trance once. I never was a big fan. I want something like it but with more change. Most of the trance that I hear is rather static. Maybe they have tired of the club scene. Dunno. Anyway, if it moves you, what difference does it make, right?


----------



## intheshadows

Hush7 said:


> People shouldn't be allowed to change their avatar. As soon as I get used to seeing one and associate that person with it, they change it and I end up confused. :|


I'm too lazy to change mine.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I'm not sure if mint will pair well with ricotta. I guess we shall see. :blank


----------



## melissa75

Apparently, my iMac just sold on Amazon. I just listed it, and it's sold? It's telling me to ship my item, but I'm feeling weird about this whole thing. How do I know it's not a scammer??


----------



## Scrub-Zero

eww, i ate at McDonalds. My nieces had fun though.


----------



## foe

melissa75 said:


> Apparently, my iMac just sold on Amazon. I just listed it, and it's sold? It's telling me to ship my item, but I'm feeling weird about this whole thing. How do I know it's not a scammer??


Are you the seller of the iMac? If so then how can you be scammed when you're the seller? Just make sure you set up your bank account information to your Amazon Sellers account so you can get your money.

Side note: I've buying and selling through Amazon for 2 years and haven't had any issues yet. Most of my purchases are usually through Amazon's delivery, the third-party purchases have been fine so far. They're not like Ebay, they're much more strict and secure.


----------



## melissa75

foe said:


> Are you the seller of the iMac? If so then how can you be scammed when you're the seller? Just make sure you set up your bank account information to your Amazon Sellers account so you can get your money.
> 
> Side note: I've buying and selling through Amazon for 2 years and haven't had any issues yet. Most of my purchases are usually through Amazon's delivery, the third-party purchases have been fine so far. They're not like Ebay, they're much more strict and secure.


Yes, I'm the seller, and it's my first time to sell on Amazon. I've tried Craig's List but don't feel that I can trust it.

I didn't realize until after my computer sold that I still needed my actual bank account set up, so I did that. Really hoping that didn't screw up anything. I know that the money should be disbursed to me once I confirm shipment, but I'm worried about the buyer reporting his payment as fraudulent, and his bank taking the money back...after I've shipped. I say this because I've come across some stories of this happening on eBay... Have you sold items for over $500?

It also makes me nervous because I can't believe it sold so quickly. Seems odd. And, the person didn't message me with any questions... is that normal?


----------



## foe

^melissa75^

I think the buyer pays Amazon with his/her Amazon CC, and then Amazon disburse the amount to your bank account. Remember there is a sellers fee with your transaction so you won't get 100%. The most fee I had to pay was about $5. I don't know if they'd charge you more for something that's $500+. The bottom line is Amazon is gonna pay you, not the buyer, so it's different than Ebay. 

I never sold anything over $500 or even $100, I've been selling mostly my textbooks. My last sell was sold within the day, and it wasn't anything popular. Got almost $15 for it.
So I'm not surprised that an iMac sold quickly like that.

Yes, it's normal not to get any messages from customers. I always message them to give me a feedback for purchases/delivery but I never get anything. But I also never got any complaint yet either so my Sellers account is good.


----------



## melissa75

^Ahh, okay, thanks...that makes me feel so much better. I think I priced it too low, but oh well, what can I do. I literally had no time to think about it and make any changes. Yeah, I saw that Amazon takes a fee...I think it came out to be around $35. 

*Sorry for hijacking the thread...I didn't want to create my own :|


----------



## foe

melissa75 said:


> ^Ahh, okay, thanks...that makes me feel so much better. I think I priced it too low, but oh well, what can I do. I literally had no time to think about it and make any changes. Yeah, I saw that Amazon takes a fee...I think it came out to be around $35.
> 
> *Sorry for hijacking the thread...I didn't want to create my own :|


In the inventory set up, there is a "low price" category and if you click on the your item's amount, a pop-up will open and you will see what other sellers are selling the exact same item for. It's sorted from lowest to highest so you gotta go to the last page to see which sellers are marketing the highest prices.

I had my worries too when I first started selling on Amazon. You should have sold something less expensive first to get a good idea of what Amazon Seller is like. Oh, well...I hope your transaction went smoothly.


----------



## h00dz

mark101 said:


> Aww, they have warehouses full of these


Mmm being that we are all British convicts and all we get all the cadbury goodness down here !


----------



## foe

I signed up on a employment Web site, and now it's spamming me everyday. I keep unsubscribing it but it spams me.


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> Haha ok ok, i'll leave out some supplies tonight, I never knew it meant so much to you, just don't hurt me :afr


:con You think I'm scary? Why would I hurt you? Too busy eating chocolate and hiding the empty wrappers in the bottom of your garbage can.


----------



## NicoShy

So boring, what the **** to do


----------



## riderless

NicoShy said:


> So boring, what the **** to do


Go on more boring threads, then come back and you'll feel refreshed. I recommend Coping with Anxiety or Frustration ones to start.


----------



## NicoShy

riderless said:


> Go on more boring threads, then come back and you'll feel refreshed. I recommend Coping with Anxiety or Frustration ones to start.


Geez, I feel like sitting wrists after I visit those forums:idea:no


----------



## RiversEdge

I get tired at 9 oclock at night. I used to stay up all night, go places, do things.
Now, I'm ready to go to sleep by 10 or 11 at least


----------



## Hush7

NicoShy said:


> Geez, I feel like sitting wrists after I visit those forums:idea:no


Same here. Not sure why I even bother peeking in those sections from time to time. :bash



RiversEdge said:


> I get tired at 9 oclock at night. I used to stay up all night, go places, do things.
> Now, I'm ready to go to sleep by 10 or 11 at least


Must be old age? I've been eating dinner early like a senior citizen so by 8 pm, all I think about is how much I want to go to bed. Whoa, it's already after 8. It's bedtime! :yawn



mark101 said:


> I'm only too happy to share but you just take it and yes it is still stealing.:yes
> 
> Unless it's ok to take somebodies brand new car and leave a wreck in it's place? :idea


Sorry, Mark. :cry I'll try to be more considerate. I'd leave some of that fake play money you use to buy stuff there, but I don't have much. Just some coins in my London scrapbook. 

If someone is going to leave their shiny, new car out with the keys inside of it, they're asking for trouble. They deserve the wreck!


----------



## h00dz

I had to go to a client meeting today.. So I had to get dressed up in my nice shirt, tie and shoes ugh. I'm much more comfortable in casual clothes!


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I wonder of h00dz has a chocolate stash I could raid too? Seems like Mark doesn't like to share even though sharing is caring. :b


Sure, I got a big packet of milk ways for you!


----------



## riderless

I get a sore neck on this laptop.
I want to buy an all in one with a bigger screen.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Sure, I got a big packet of milk ways for you!


I don't like Milky Ways. 

Do you have koalas living in your neighborhood? I watched the video Caveman mentioned in the endangered species thread. It made me depressed and very angry. Deforestation of the koala bear habitat needs to end before I round all you Australians up and ship you to umm...somewhere that has no cute, endangered animals that I like.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I don't like Milky Ways.
> 
> Do you have koalas living in your neighborhood? I watched the video Caveman mentioned in the endangered species thread. It made me depressed and very angry. Deforestation of the koala bear habitat needs to end before I round all you Australians up and ship you to umm...somewhere that has no cute, endangered animals that I like.


I wouldn't say directly in my neighborhood but, http://www.zoo.org.au/healesville is not to far away, and it probably wouldn't be hard to find them in the wild if you knew how to look.. I've seen wombats and kangaroos around these parts so I'm pretty sure they are here too. 

And yeah I'm not happy at all with what some companies are doing to the Australian bush, we have some of the oldest species on the planet here, but greed still seems to win over conservation. Its pretty sad.

I wouldn't say i'm a "tree huger" or anything, but I am a conservationist.. There is a store near me where you can donate things kinda like an "Op Shop"
but all the proceeds go to helping animals driven from natural habitat.


----------



## Hush7

It's not fair how Australia has so many cute animals. I want a pet koala and kangaroo.

I'm not an extreme treehugger, but I'm a conservationist too. I get disgusted at how wasteful people have become. We live in a throwaway society. The only animals people seem to care about are their pets. They're like screw all the other animals!  People are selfish by nature so we really are screwed as a species. I feel sorry for future generations.


----------



## foe

The sun hasn't come out since Saturday. Just dark clouds after two days of rain and thunderstorm. 

:rain


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> It's not fair how Australia has so many cute animals. I want a pet koala and kangaroo.
> 
> I'm not an extreme treehugger, but I'm a conservationist too. I get disgusted at how wasteful people have become. We live in a throwaway society. The only animals people seem to care about are their pets. They're like screw all the other animals!  People are selfish by nature so we really are screwed as a species. I feel sorry for future generations.


Yes I agree completely, like you said we are a throw a way society in western cultures. People can get so self centered. Its all about the Me me me factor. I see it here..like constructing a new ore mine will bring x dollars into the economy and create x jobs, which is great.. but you are also destroying places that cant be resorted without 5-10x the cost of the coal mine itself.

Its just silly.


----------



## foe

Is there a more satisfying feeling than discovering new music? I think not.

Thank you, Youtube, for bringing Wavves in my music rotation.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7, you seen to want everyone to post there pictures, in the interview thread I've seen you ask multiple times for people to post there pics. I think you have an OBSESSION.


----------



## Hush7

Who knew Caveman was a hobbit? A username change is in order, but maybe not because I'll get confused if he turns into Hobbitslaststand.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ I wish I can go back in elementary school and watch that cartoon movie over and over. Adult life is just no fun.

Hush7 should change username to unicorn's last stand:


----------



## Hush7

Who says you have to be a kid to watch The Hobbit or The Last Unicorn? I remember when those movies were constantly on tv. I'd watch them both whenever they were on, but don't remember The Hobbit at all.

Stop by and we'll have a movie night. I have both movies. They're collecting dust.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> It's nice knowing that it's not just dumb Americans destroying the planet.
> 
> I wouldn't call it an obsession. While reading the forum, you kind of get to know people. It would be nice to put a face to the username. By the way, nice avatar picture! You look like an old friend of mine.


Okay your turn, you cant ask people for there pics without showing your own


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Okay your turn, you cant ask people for there pics without showing your own


Everyone knows what I look like:


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Everyone knows what I look like:


Bah, oh come now


----------



## foe

I'm feeling a nervous about this, not the drug screening part but the physical examination. Will she/he palpate my testicles? I wonder if I had a good sex life, would I be more comfortable with it.

Also, I hope all of my vaccinations/titers are all good, and I don't have to redo them.


----------



## popeet

foe said:


> Is there a more satisfying feeling than discovering new music? I think not.
> 
> Thank you, Youtube, for bringing Wavves in my music rotation.


sorry to mess it for you but i like wavves too. :|


----------



## foe

popeet said:


> sorry to mess it for you but i like wavves too. :|


That King of the Beach album has some really good anti-depressing songs on it. I'll be listening to Wavves whenever I'm feeling down. Music has always been my antidepressant.

Doctors should start prescribing music as medication. :lol


----------



## probably offline

When a cat presents its rear to you(greeting), it probably thinks that you're rude for not smelling it.


----------



## probably offline

mark101 said:


> Then smell that anus damnit!! Don't be so rude :teeth


I actually compromise/fake-smelled my cats bum like 5 minutes ago, before making that post(by bumping my head to her back regions from the side and avoiding the actual cat-anus). That's how much I love her. She seemed to appreciate the gesture. I should have my own cat whisperer show.


----------



## probably offline

mark101 said:


> Aww that's sweet tho don't forget you need to reciprocate and present your butt for sniffing. :blank


I have to draw the line somewhere. At least until I get paid for my ethological experiments. ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## harrison

probably offline said:


> I have to draw the line somewhere. At least until I get paid for my *ethological* experiments. ಠ_ರೃ


I just had to google that word. I didn't realise that's what cats are actually doing when they "present" themselves like that - an interesting choice of words again btw - I'm not a cat person but one of our dogs does a similar thing. I suspect he's just stretching though. Still, it's a bit of an eyeful. In Australia we have a very crass expression for this - it's called "chucking a brown eye" - we're all uncouth convicts here, as you probably know.


----------



## foe

probably offline said:


> I actually compromise/fake-smelled my cats bum like 5 minutes ago, before making that post(by bumping my head to her back regions from the side and avoiding the actual cat-anus). That's how much I love her. She seemed to appreciate the gesture. I should have my own cat whisperer show.


I'm no cat expert, but this might be a sign of somebody slowly becoming a "crazy cat lady." :sus


----------



## Daveyboy

probably offline said:


> When a cat presents its rear to you(greeting), it probably thinks that you're rude for not smelling it.





mark101 said:


> Aww that's sweet tho don't forget you need to reciprocate and present your butt for sniffing. :blank


:haha Omg.. That's the funniest thing I read on here in a long time..:lol


----------



## Daveyboy

Got my Google Chromecast in the mail today..
Looks like tomorrow I'll be streaming Netflix from my tablet to my big screen..
Oh Yeah, living big in NY tomorrow..:boogie


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Got my Google Chromecast in the mail today..
> Looks like tomorrow I'll be streaming Netflix from my tablet to my big screen..
> Oh Yeah, living big in NY tomorrow..:boogie


Are we all invited to come over for a Netflix night?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Are we all invited to come over for a Netflix night?


Party time with finger food and drinks?


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Party time with finger food and drinks?


Yes, but he hasn't invited us yet. Think he'll let us in if we just show up at his place? We might be able to entice him with cheese-free pizza.


----------



## popeet

probably offline said:


> When a cat presents its rear to you(greeting), it probably thinks that you're rude for not smelling it.


I enjoyed this also. :yay


----------



## popeet

foe said:


> Doctors should start prescribing music as medication. :lol


No seriously, that's true. 
Dr. DJ h00ds we need an Rx, stat!

Wavves: I haven't listened to all their songs or albums but I think I like the Wavvves album best, it's dirtier and less cheery than King of the Beach. My husband likes that cheery melodic singing sound but if I listen to cheery it's more a florid psychosis type cheery:


----------



## riderless

probably offline said:


> When a cat presents its rear to you(greeting), it probably thinks that you're rude for not smelling it.


My dog is more polite than I thought then.


----------



## h00dz

popeet said:


> No seriously, that's true.
> Dr. DJ h00ds we need an Rx, stat!
> 
> Wavves: I haven't listened to all their songs or albums but I think I like the Wavvves album best, it's dirtier and less cheery than King of the Beach. My husband likes that cheery melodic singing sound but if I listen to cheery it's more a florid psychosis type cheery:


DJ signing in


----------



## popeet

why do i keep calling you h00ds instead of h00dz? sorry.


----------



## Hush7

I am renaming h00dz. He shall be known as hoody until I forget that I renamed him.

What is this Waavvvvee thing? Am I the only one who hasn't heard of it?


----------



## h00dz

popeet said:


> why do i keep calling you h00ds instead of h00dz? sorry.


lol don't worry about it. I'm pretty easy going


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I am renaming h00dz. He shall be known as hoody until I forget that I renamed him.
> 
> What is this Waavvvvee thing? Am I the only one who hasn't heard of it?


FUN FACT: I actually used to go by hoody before I changed to h00dz... I just for the life of me cant remember why I changed...


----------



## probably offline

foe said:


> I'm no cat expert, but this might be a sign of somebody slowly becoming a "crazy cat lady." :sus


Becoming? That's cute. I achieved black belt in crazy cat lady years ago. I'm the Jackson Galaxy of Scandinavia.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

You are disgusting. Your girl stays with because of money and I just understood why someone would stay with someone just because of money. Because you are not worth of treating like a human -spits-

I hope she spends a lot


----------



## komorikun

hehehehe...I walked outside today with an umbrella in sunny weather.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> hehehehe...I walked outside today with an umbrella in sunny weather.


Wasn't this common place in ye ol times? Bringing that fashion back!


----------



## foe

Theme song for the crappy weather my town has had all week


----------



## leonardess

I am experiencing the most wonderful thunderstorm right now. Lightning everywhere. I love it.


----------



## harrison

How am I going to stop myself from smashing the television after tomorrow when that [email protected] wins the election and is plastered all over it?


----------



## riderless

^

I heard that Mr Tony Abbott is favoured to win.
Is that correct?


----------



## foe

After my shift was done, I sat with a couple of ladies at work. One said she's going to the beach for the weekend. The other is going to the casino next week. 

Made me felt like sh?t. I tried to change to the subject to work/department related topics. 

I have money to spend, can always request time off but I can't really do anything without that one key component called friend. I've traveled alone plenty of times before; to Canada, to overseas to see my distance cousins. But it gets lonely without companionship.


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> ^
> 
> I heard that Mr Tony Abbott is favoured to win.
> Is that correct?


Yes, that's right - he'll most likely be the next Prime Minister of the country - and he's a nauseating little worm.


----------



## h00dz

don36 said:


> Yes, that's right - he'll most likely be the next Prime Minister of the country - and he's a nauseating little worm.


I concur. uke


----------



## melissa75

My dog has been staring me down all evening. I'm not sure what's going on, but I think she's trying to tell me something. :con


----------



## leonardess

don36 said:


> Yes, that's right - he'll most likely be the next Prime Minister of the country - and he's a nauseating little worm.


wonderful man. I just love him.


----------



## probably offline

I want the 20's to come back so I can get my hands on more 20's style clothes. It's too old to find in vintage stores. They rarely have clothes older than from the 40's or 30's(if you're lucky). It's already back a little bit on the runways so maybe in like 1-2 years. I love the mix between goth/post-punk-esque minimalism and 20's.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Superfood said:


> Did your TV survive Abbott's victory speech?


More importantly, did don36 even survive it?


----------



## melissa75

You know you're a workaholic when you finally take vacation, and you feel a strong urge to research, analyze, and fix something. I wish I could turn my brain off :?.


----------



## harrison

Superfood said:


> Did your TV survive Abbott's victory speech?


Yes it's still there but it's looking a bit battered and bruised. I need a bigger one anyway. 

I don't think I'll be watching much question time in parliament anymore - too depressing.


----------



## harrison

cavemanslaststand said:


> More importantly, did don36 even survive it?


:haha :clap


----------



## probably offline

I'm starting to suspect that all guys are crossdressers


----------



## Daveyboy

probably offline said:


> I'm starting to suspect that all guys are crossdressers


:wtf I have a feeling the "show me your muscles" section will be like this soon..


----------



## Daveyboy

I saw a post by Esugi today...
I thought he disappeared.. 
Now if we can just find out what happened to cypher...


----------



## komorikun

Men in short skirts are hot. I like the guy in yellow.


----------



## foe

melissa75 said:


> You know you're a workaholic when you finally take vacation, and you feel a strong urge to research, analyze, and fix something. I wish I could turn my brain off :?.


You know you're a workaholic when you haven't taken a full week vacation for 28 months. I probably won't be taking one until next summer. :|


----------



## melissa75

foe said:


> You know you're a workaholic when you haven't taken a full week vacation for 28 months. I probably won't be taking one until next summer. :|


I kept waiting to take one, thinking I might have someone to go with, but I finally gave up on that. It's relaxing, but I am soooo bored. No tv or Internet in my room! I thought that would be good for me ha! But, it still beats working . Is work not allowing you to take one, or is it your choice to just keep working?


----------



## foe

^I just cash out all my vacation/earn time for money, and went I lost my full-time status I lost the benefits. Kinda sucked because I was still pulling in 30-40 hours a week via per diem while in school fulltime. I was committed to one department and regular hours so that's why they didnt give me official FT status. 

I'll be getting benefits/vacation hours with this new job I just got, though. So eventually once I save enough I'll take time off. I still haven't given my two weeks at the other place but I've been thinking of staying there in the evening shift and some weekends.


----------



## foe

Melissa, did your Amazon transaction go through smoothly?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I have bras in my head. Well.. I had to write my SAS message and I had to choose a floor or cleaner place - head.

Now after writing that message and having a bra head I feel real goofy.. 

:rofl:haha

I would laugh longer but gotta go.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

karenw said:


> I don't get why full blown adults dont grow up with what crap they come out with, humour yes but complete weirdness is beyond me, gameplaying t*sspot. You don't deserve no f***er. How special do you think you are?


Everyone is special.

If in SAS remember

IGNORE -tool!!!

It is a life savier, I use it much


----------



## komorikun

I know you are supposed to stand if an old person gets on the bus but what do you do if half the people on the bus are age 70+?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

komorikun said:


> I know you are supposed to stand if an old person gets on the bus but what do you do if half the people on the bus are age 70+?


The code of the kamericas is very clear on this:

§ Article 108.3.2304. When one or more persons over the age of sixty-five or persons of limited mobility enter a mass transport vehicle (heretofore bus) or are already present in a mass transportation vehicle, persons between the ages of seventeen and forty-nine are advised to up and offer their seat to the nearest or least mobile person adjacent to them but no more than 10 feet ( 3 meters ) away. When there are doubts on who to select, refer to sub section of article § 106.0.8.121d amendment 105b: Exceptions to proximity and triangulation.


----------



## komorikun

But it's just too many old people.


----------



## melissa75

foe said:


> Melissa, did your Amazon transaction go through smoothly?


No . I think I was being scammed. I had a bad feeling, so I emailed the buyer letting him know that a restore cd doesn't come with that particular iMac and told him to let me know if he was still interested. No response, and I've emailed him 3 times in 7 days. I emailed amazon help, and they said I need to give him 30 days to respond before I cancel the order. Seems unfair considering I need to sell it sooner than later.


----------



## komorikun

melissa75 said:


> No . I think I was being scammed. I had a bad feeling, so I emailed the buyer letting him know that a restore cd doesn't come with that particular iMac and told him to let me know if he was still interested. No response, and I've emailed him 3 times in 7 days. I emailed amazon help, and they said I need to give him 30 days to respond before I cancel the order. Seems unfair considering I need to sell it sooner than later.


Might be better to just sell it on craigslist and get cash.


----------



## foe

melissa75 said:


> No . I think I was being scammed. I had a bad feeling, so I emailed the buyer letting him know that a restore cd doesn't come with that particular iMac and told him to let me know if he was still interested. No response, and I've emailed him 3 times in 7 days. I emailed amazon help, and they said I need to give him 30 days to respond before I cancel the order. Seems unfair considering I need to sell it sooner than later.


Have you mailed the iMac already? Or waiting for him to response? The only way you'd get that note that your item was sold is if he paid already(to Amazon). Then Amazon will pay you towards your bank account.

Check "Payment" under REPORTS to see if there's any pending transfer payment.


----------



## melissa75

foe said:


> Have you mailed the iMac already? Or waiting for him to response? The only way you'd get that note that your item was sold is if he paid already(to Amazon). Then Amazon will pay you towards your bank account.
> 
> Check "Payment" under REPORTS to see if there's any pending transfer payment.


No, I didn't ship it and no pending payments...just says I have "1 unshipped order" that is late...


----------



## melissa75

komorikun said:


> Might be better to just sell it on craigslist and get cash.


I may just try that again. I had it on there but only got messages wanting me to lower the price too much.


----------



## foe

melissa75 said:


> No, I didn't ship it and no pending payments...just says I have "1 unshipped order" that is late...


That's not good on your Sellers Account ratings.

Just a question, why do you think you're being scammed?

The buyer paid or is paying for your item. His Amazon CC will be charged. Amazon will then disburse the amount to your bank account.


----------



## melissa75

foe said:


> That's not good on your Sellers Account ratings.
> 
> Just a question, why do you think you're being scammed?
> 
> The buyer paid or is paying for your item. His Amazon CC will be charged. Amazon will then disburse the amount to your bank account.


Because I'm paranoid . No really...he hasn't responded to my emails, and I'm concerned that if he expects the restore cd and doesn't get it, he'll want to return the item. (I had copied another user's description and noticed afterwards that it said it came with the restore cd...).

Should I just go ahead and ship it???


----------



## foe

melissa75 said:


> Because I'm paranoid . No really...he hasn't responded to my emails, and I'm concerned that if he expects the restore cd and doesn't get it, he'll want to return the item. (I had copied another user's description and noticed afterwards that it said it came with the restore cd...).
> 
> Should I just go ahead and ship it???


You seem too worried about the buyer's concerns, very good customer service attitude. :b

You can always cancel the order, and sell it later with a restore CD. Or just put down that you don't have the disc anymore in the conditions description. If somebody wants it w/o the disc, then that'll be their problem.


----------



## IcedOver

Perhaps the 30+ crowd would be interested that MTV's On Demand channel (at least on Comcast) currently has episodes of one of the greatest shows ever -- "Beavis and Butt-head"! It's from the original run twenty years ago. They're packaged episodes without the music videos. The new episodes from a couple years ago were splendid, but the originals are f'ing hilarious. Go to On Demand/TV Shows/By Network/MTV/Retro MTV. Did anyone just love this show back in the day?


----------



## Daveyboy

IcedOver said:


> episodes of one of the greatest shows ever -- "Beavis and Butt-head"! Did anyone just love this show back in the day?


hee hee you said Butt..

Yes it was the only way for me to tolerate music videos... and I agreed with Bevis "this sucks"


----------



## komorikun

Killed another cockroach. Killed one a couple nights ago too. I think the powder is losing its effectiveness. So many f'in insects in this apartment. 

cockroaches, pantry moths, millipedes, tiny ants

I even saw a long dead tiny lizard in one of the closets. It's like a mummy or something.


----------



## foe

God loves to fck with me. Seriously what the fck, man?

I'm also hungry, just don;t feel like making anything.


----------



## h00dz

God just answering the interview thread and now I'm missing MILO I want some so bad :/


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> God just answering the interview thread and now I'm missing MILO I want some so bad :/


Turn on your visitor messages so I can ask dumb questions and bug you!

I don't understand Milo. Just looked at that website:

Malted barley is one of the key ingredients that give MILO the unique great taste and crunch you love. It is naturally rich in carbohydrates (including starches and maltose), the preferred energy source for the brain, nervous system and working muscles.

So it's a carby, crunchy, starchy, milky, chocolatey, malted barley beverage that you drink hot or cold? Doesn't it get soggy and mushy?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Turn on your visitor messages so I can ask dumb questions and bug you!
> 
> I don't understand Milo. Just looked at that website:
> 
> Malted barley is one of the key ingredients that give MILO the unique great taste and crunch you love. It is naturally rich in carbohydrates (including starches and maltose), the preferred energy source for the brain, nervous system and working muscles.
> 
> So it's a carby, crunchy, starchy, milky, chocolatey, malted barley beverage that you drink hot or cold? Doesn't it get soggy and mushy?


Ok okokokok. I turned them on just for you 

Its like um.. this sweet chocolate drink that dissolves in milk and my god its delicious. You sometimes get bits that don't dissolve in cold milk and that's where the crunch comes from but that's part the fun, yumm.


----------



## Koichi

IcedOver said:


> Perhaps the 30+ crowd would be interested that MTV's On Demand channel (at least on Comcast) currently has episodes of one of the greatest shows ever -- "Beavis and Butt-head"! It's from the original run twenty years ago. They're packaged episodes without the music videos. The new episodes from a couple years ago were splendid, but the originals are f'ing hilarious. Go to On Demand/TV Shows/By Network/MTV/Retro MTV. Did anyone just love this show back in the day?


Yeah, loved Beavis and Butthead. Pity they're not being shown with the videos. Although I don't think we get MTV's On Demand here in any case.

I loved King of the Hill too. Wish they'd bring the rest of them out on DVD.


----------



## karenw

Surely my sisters long term bf won't charge to fit a rad, I've asked for a quote via my mum anyway. There's a baby on the way so perhaps he will?


----------



## foe

I'm such an impatient SOB.


----------



## komorikun

Agh, I feel bloated. I think I ate too much of that Publix southern style potato salad.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> Agh, I feel bloated. I think I ate too much of that Publix southern style potato salad.


I so thought that said pubic for a second there :lol :lol


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Common chains I miss about Tampa Bay that are not in Minneapolis:


----------



## Hush7

^ You don't really miss Tampa Bay. This surely makes up for the lack of Publix and Hess:










What's so great about Publix anyway? Aren't most grocery stores just grocery stores?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Yes, I don't really miss Tampa Bay (too humid) nor Publix nor Hess, but just remembered shopping at those places at 2 am while I was there for short times.

I grew up with the Minnesota chains and there's a reason why I always end up coming back to Minneapolis:

Cub Foods (aka Red Owl/SuperValu)










PDQ










Holiday


----------



## Hush7

^ You have weird chains wherever you live. The only place I've heard of that you've mentioned so far was Publix and I don't even know why that name is familiar. Just boring chains here like Safeway, Albertsons, Chevron, Texaco...


----------



## h00dz

So bored...


----------



## komorikun

I think Safeway is cheaper than Publix. And for some reason fruits and veggies are cheaper in California than in Florida. Even oranges. I found one sort of affordable supermarket for produce here-Presidente.


----------



## komorikun

Would you lend money to someone if you didn't have a job?


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> Would you lend money to someone if you didn't have a job?


Depends on how much they asked for and if I had savings or not.. more information?


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> Depends on how much they asked for and if I had savings or not.. more information?


I have savings but I don't know how long it will last or when I will get a job. Only $250. She's never asked me for money before. I don't know what is going on with her exactly. She said that her boss (former bf/sugar daddy) was supposed to pay her today but took off since it was a Jewish holiday.

She's got a new bf but from what I've heard he is bad news. I got this info second hand from my dad since she won't talk about this with me as I've been telling her not to get involved with this guy for other reasons and she got pissed at me. Apparently her new bf was only supposed to stay at her place for a week but is now there indefinitely. And a few weeks ago said he lost his paycheck and asked my sister for $1000 which she lent him. Maybe it was gambling? Then later asked for $2500. She was talking about breaking up with him but then everything is hunky dory again. And a couple weeks ago she was in the hospital for some really bizarre worrying symptoms (muscle spasms, numb left side, sweat, cold extremities) that turned out to be caused by stress and vitamin deficiency. She's like half way across the country from me, so I don't know what is going on.

I don't know why she needs $250 if she is going to get paid Wednesday. Rent isn't due till the 1st. And why can't this stupid new bf give her the money?


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> I have savings but I don't know how long it will last or when I will get a job. Only $250. She's never asked me for money before. I don't know what is going on with her exactly. She said that her boss (former bf/sugar daddy) was supposed to pay her today but took off since it was a Jewish holiday.
> 
> She's got a new bf but from what I've heard he is bad news. I got this info second hand from my dad since she won't talk about this with me as I've been telling her not to get involved with this guy for other reasons and she got pissed at me. Apparently her new bf was only supposed to stay at her place for a week but is now there indefinitely. And a few weeks ago said he lost his paycheck and asked my sister for $1000 which she lent him. Maybe it was gambling? Then later asked for $2500. She was talking about breaking up with him but then everything is hunky dory again. And a couple weeks ago she was in the hospital for some really bizarre worrying symptoms (muscle spasms, numb left side, sweat, cold extremities) that turned out to be caused by stress and vitamin deficiency. She's like half way across the country from me, so I don't know what is going on.
> 
> I don't know why she needs $250 if she is going to get paid Wednesday. Rent isn't due till the 1st. And why can't this stupid new bf give her the money?


I'm going to say I wouldn't let her the money. She seems to be having issues and just the pure distance would be an issue for me. Specially if you are not financially secure.

Easier said than done perhaps as I have no emotional attachment to this women. But still I think I would hold off I think,..


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> I'm going to say I wouldn't let her the money. She seems to be having issues and just the pure distance would be an issue for me. Specially if you are not financially secure.
> 
> Easier said than done perhaps as I have no emotional attachment to this women. But still I think I would hold off I think,..


She's my sister. It's really unusual for her. Usually it is the reverse. For several years she has had this sugar daddy but now she has some shady bf trying to sponge off her. She keeps trying to tell me he's sweet and sends me all these lovey dovey photos of them. uke

She can't get anything from our dad since he's a stingy jerk and she didn't keep her promise with him once. 5 years ago she asked for a $1800 loan I think and said she would pay it right back but never did, or only $300 of it.

If I had a job right now I'd lend it to her for sure. She did lend me $200 a few years ago when I couldn't pay the rent but was about to get student financial aid.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> She's my sister. It's really unusual for her. Usually it is the reverse. For several years she has had this sugar daddy but now she has some shady bf trying to sponge off her. She keeps trying to tell me he's sweet and sends me all these lovey dovey photos of them. uke
> 
> She can't get anything from our dad since he's a stingy jerk and she didn't keep her promise with him once. 5 years ago she asked for a $1800 loan I think and said she would pay it right back but never did, or only $300 of it.
> 
> If I had a job right now I'd lend it to her for sure. She did lend me $200 a few years ago when I couldn't pay the rent but was about to get student financial aid.


Oh, well close family is a different matter entirely.. Assuming it isn't going to really put a burden on you, and she is trustworthy to a decent agree. That would be something I would then consider doing for her.

In the end you're the only one that can make this judgment call.


----------



## Esugi78

Just watch breakfast club for the first time. Supposedly a coming-of-age movie, and since it's 80s should be something I can identified with... but I can't... the way the conversations going seems... forced...?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ If you want an 80s coming of age movie, it's gotta be Terminator parts 1 and 2 and Robocop.


----------



## Hush7

I thought Caveman was a caveman, but he is apparently a peachy Roman God? Hmm...Caveman should change his name to PeachyGod, Peachy123, RomanPeach or RomanCavemanPeach? No, cavemanslaststand is better and I'm used to it.

Hoody changed his avatar. I don't like it when people change their avatar once I get used to seeing it.


----------



## Daveyboy

Esugi78 said:


> Just watch breakfast club for the first time. Supposedly a coming-of-age movie, and since it's 80s should be something I can identified with... but I can't... the way the conversations going seems... forced...?


Lol .. Breakfast club...
I think it's only a coming of age movie if you watch it when your 15.. haha

A 30+ coming of age movie?? 
Maybe "Up in the Air" I'm not a Clooney fan, but this movie was actually funny...and well written..


----------



## Daveyboy

karenw said:


> How can Saturday night tv be so dire!


Just approaching it now...
and I agree...


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I don't like it when people change their avatar once I get used to seeing it.


That always throws me off too... I always think it's a new member..

The ones that changed their usernames really confuse me....
sometimes it takes me a long time to say..
"hey you changed your name... you used to be ---"


----------



## Esugi78

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ If you want an 80s coming of age movie, it's gotta be Terminator parts 1 and 2 and Robocop.


Ja you're right of course (I don't remember much of Robocop though)

"Now when I shoot, they don't die, they say 'OWW'" - Kermit Schwarzenegger








Hush7 said:


> I don't like it when people change their avatar once I get used to seeing it.


:O I'm going to change mine soon, need variety!



Daveyboy said:


> A 30+ coming of age movie??
> Maybe "Up in the Air" I'm not a Clooney fan, but this movie was actually funny...and well written..


Yeah really liked that one too, and Anna Kendrick looked so cute there


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Hoody changed his avatar. I don't like it when people change their avatar once I get used to seeing it.


I'm sorry  - I got sick of looking at my ugly *** mug every time I post something D:


----------



## Hush7

Am I the only one that hasn't seen Up in the Air? I wonder if it's on Netflix? Edit: it's not

Hoody isn't ugly, but I understand. I wouldn't want my picture on every post either.

I hope Esugi picks out a good avatar. Some people have terrible avatars...like clowns!

I agree with Davey. I hate name changers. I get so confused while lurking.

Karen has no avatar. We should pick one out for her. A pretty flower? Something bright and cheerful to get her mind off of terrible weekend programming. Oh, her initial!










I liked Breakfast Club.

Cavey needs an avatar too. Not one of those creepy Geico Cavemen though. Vikings logo? Captain Caveman?


----------



## BananaJoe

I loved the Caveman, it was one of my favourite cartoons. But i was thinking that you should be allowed to replace any ingredient in a Subway sub, i mean for each ingredient you don't want you could repeat any other. So i could make a meat sub with several layers of pickles.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody ever have "false memory" dreams? These are ones in which your memory in the dream is so clear that something occurred that when you awake, you swear that the memories you had in the dream were of things that actually happened. I have had so many dreams of myself skipping a ton of classes in college and being totally lost that they've supplanted the memories I have of my real time at college. Yesterday I had one where I was dreaming about past pets and one of them was a pig. I dreamed about picking up the pig and it squealing and being cute. My "false memory" in the dream was that I had neglected the pig so much that I had forgotten about it and it had died, and I even forgot that I had it. As is usual with my dreams, they're about failure and regret, and my regret was how I had neglected the pig. The catch is that I've never had a pig. When I awoke, I had to search my memories for ever having owned a pig. It felt so real.


----------



## NicoShy

My random thought is I am lonely a lot


----------



## Grog

Haven't said a word for ages think this is day 4


----------



## h00dz

I think grog should say something


----------



## komorikun

My god. My sister has lost her f'in mind. Sent me a text saying:



> "___ decided to make this day a day to remember and make promises to each other. We promised to be together forever. I really hope you open up to the idea of me being with an Arabic man. He really is very sweet."


This is the guy who doesn't have $40 and has asked her to lend him thousands of dollars. I didn't like the idea of this guy from the start and I was right. She has really gone f'n bonkers.


----------



## Grog

Not to sure how to operate this thing


----------



## renegade disaster

my therapist has arranged for me to go to a meeting, like a group therapy thing where people with social anxiety all meet up. I agreed at the time but I don't think i'll be going now, I can't sleep properly at the moment and i'll end up being an irritable mess when I turn up first thing in the morning. plus i'd have to ride my bike over there and its not properly fixed up yet. feel a bit like i'm letting people down though including myself. I did say to myself that I wanted to push to try going to a meetup type thing with other sa people as I have been feeling a bit more confident recently.


----------



## catawampus

renegade disaster said:


> my therapist has arranged for me to go to a meeting, like a group therapy thing where people with social anxiety all meet up.


I went to a Depression / SA meetup a few months ago. Even there, in spite of the moderator being welcoming and others offering support, I felt out of place. No different than if I had attended some social gathering where most people already knew each other. I actually felt worse after I left.

I'm not saying you shouldn't try it when the time is right. But you just have to go at your own pace. Sometimes when you push yourself into something in order to please others it can do more harm than good.


----------



## renegade disaster

catawampus said:


> I went to a Depression / SA meetup a few months ago. Even there, in spite of the moderator being welcoming and others offering support, I felt out of place. No different than if I had attended some social gathering where most people already knew each other. I actually felt worse after I left.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't try it when the time is right. But you just have to go at your own pace. Sometimes when you push yourself into something in order to please others it can do more harm than good.


thanks, yea I see what you mean, sorry to hear about your experience. I do worry that I may be out of my depth at these sorts of things, i'm much better with meeting and discussing things one to one. I want to give it a try at some point though, that's been my general approach to things in the last few years, whatever the doctors/therapists recommend that I am comfortable with I want to give a try. but you are right, its gotta be when it feels right for me and that I am totally happy with it.


----------



## catawampus

renegade disaster said:


> i'm much better with meeting and discussing things one to one. I want to give it a try at some point though, that's been my general approach to things in the last few years, whatever the doctors/therapists recommend that I am comfortable with I want to give a try. but you are right, its gotta be when it feels right for me and that I am totally happy with it.


I'm definitely much better one-on-one than in groups. The group dynamic usually makes me feel too anxious. But it sounds like you have the right attitude for sure. Therapy doesn't work unless you're willing to push beyond your comfort zone (within reason). I try to be honest with my therapist and tell him when I'm not ready for things he might suggest. I hope you have better success than I did. Maybe go with someone for the first couple meetings until you can get a sense of your overall comfort level.


----------



## renegade disaster

catawampus said:


> I'm definitely much better one-on-one than in groups. The group dynamic usually makes me feel too anxious. But it sounds like you have the right attitude for sure. Therapy doesn't work unless you're willing to push beyond your comfort zone (within reason). I try to be honest with my therapist and tell him when I'm not ready for things he might suggest. I hope you have better success than I did. Maybe go with someone for the first couple meetings until you can get a sense of your overall comfort level.


ah, I don't really have anyone to go with, but thanks for the suggestion. yea one on ones aren't really that much of an issue, I can meet complete strangers. I have more of a problem maintaining a partnership,particularly if I sense that things are awkward. therapy gives me more of a routine and structure with meeting someone and them getting to know or understand me which I kind of appreciate.


----------



## catawampus

renegade disaster said:


> I have more of a problem maintaining a partnership,particularly if I sense that things are awkward. therapy gives me more of a routine and structure with meeting someone and them getting to know or understand me which I kind of appreciate.


Same here on both issues. I've finally found a therapist who I click with. Right now it's my only stable relationship, lol.


----------



## komorikun

It actually was not super hot today. A miracle. Only got up to 82F (or 88 with the humidity).

So lucky it didn't rain on my little trip to the job interview. Was nice and cloudy. And the buses actually came on time. And I didn't get run over trying to j-walk across the huge street I live on (the crosswalk is far). Now it's pissing down hard. Tons thunderstorms yesterday. Impressive, this tropical weather. Don't think I got the job though, but whatever.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ could do with some of that heat over here, its turned very autumnal in the uk, although in this house that can mean winter-like if it gets windy,had to stick the heating on for the first time in ages this weekend.



catawampus said:


> Same here on both issues. I've finally found a therapist who I click with. *Right now it's my only stable relationship, lol.*


haha yea same unfortunately.


----------



## NicoShy

Bored. Time for ambien in a bit


----------



## Daveyboy

I think SAS is invading all my thoughts..

Yesterday During football I thought of caveman when the Vikings lost at the last second....:blank
Then when the Seahawks/49er game was delayed for lightening I thought.. Wow Hush is getting stormed on real good..:rain

:stu Strange boy I am.............


----------



## foe

I hope this stupid pimple on my face is gone in a couple of days. I haven't' had a pimple in like 5 years. What the hell!!!???


----------



## karenw

Why have I wrote Christmas cards today? Just bought some nice cards that's why!

Why do some people talk in riddles, spit your shi* out, or go away.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Daveyboy said:


> I think SAS is invading all my thoughts..
> 
> Yesterday During football I thought of caveman when the Vikings lost at the last second....:blank
> Then when the Seahawks/49er game was delayed for lightening I thought.. Wow Hush is getting stormed on real good..:rain
> 
> :stu Strange boy I am.............


Told you foolsball is a complete waste of time, punk! The Minnie Vikings are losers and may always be, and they wasted 30+ years of my life. No wonder why everybody in Minnesota has social anxiety complex.

At least I'm not a stupid baseball fan. I don't know how any baseball fan doesn't feel like a jackass.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I want to have someone take a photo of me vacuuming so I can frame it and put it on my wall.


----------



## h00dz

Learn something new everyday....

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pooted


----------



## foe

(I) want a lady in the street but a freak in the bed 

- Ludacris


----------



## intheshadows

It's kinda sad when you look forward to receiving something you bought online.


----------



## Esugi78

Started watching the 4400, really like it!!! Kinda like x-files but with different twist... haven't finished first season yet, hopefully they don't suck on the subsequent seasons like Heroes...


----------



## riderless

If I thought I could please the whole world, I would. No wonder I suffer anxiety. I'm always worried if others are content or not in my company.


----------



## foe

I had a pimple on the day that I had my pictures taken for my (new) employee badge. Good thing it wasn't visible on the badge. 

I got my own locker, my own mailbox. This makes me feel like an important person at work for the first-time in my life. 

And I get a free lab coat too.


----------



## h00dz

I'd just like to share what I have just been through.

Its currently 1:30am here and I just finished an amazing walk. I'm an insomniac so I struggle to sleep sometimes. And I couldn't sleep tonight, so I thought I would to go for a walk in the middle of the night. It was amazing.

I could hear the water of the creek slowly running as I walked by. I could see the silhouette of the gum trees in the night sky. The peaceful tranquility when there is no human interruption just the frogs and the crickets chirping.

The breeze in my hair and the few lights on the hills around me knowing that there are still places out there, even though they are far from me.

A great experience, if only I had a significant other to share it with, I would be in heaven.


----------



## Hush7

I would like to go camping one day, but I don't have a tent. I also wouldn't know what to do. Need to find someone who knows how to camp and owns one of the following tents:

Like a fun road trip!










Not a tent, but this trailer will do:










I've always wanted to stay in a yurt:


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> Now that's how camping should be


Ok, let's go camping Mark. Where do we find a yurt? I tried finding a picture of a nice, fully furnished yurt but the fancy ones were all blurry. 

Anyone else want to come?


----------



## Grog

Hush7 said:


> Ok, let's go camping Mark. Where do we find a yurt? I tried finding a picture of a nice, fully furnished yurt but the fancy ones were all blurry.
> 
> Anyone else want to come?


Would love to Havant been camping for I while ill bring my swag those tents look like a hassle to set up


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Ok, let's go camping Mark. Where do we find a yurt? I tried finding a picture of a nice, fully furnished yurt but the fancy ones were all blurry.
> 
> Anyone else want to come?


I'd go, better than staying in the house all day! Even though I don't think I'm one of those crazy camper types


----------



## Hush7

That's ok. I'm the annoying hyena lady in Sleepless in Seattle that's only gone camping once. 

Think the yurt will have wifi? I don't think I could go camping without Internet access because that's roughing it way too much. We also need indoor plumbing and a full kitchen...and a corner store in case we run out of s'mores.


----------



## DarrellLicht

You know, when I add the letters OBO on a listing, I'm usually implying that I am willing to NEGOTIATE.. Are we really this timid or a cheapskate?

Come on!, Let's make a deal!


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> I presume Australia is the destination then?
> I'd better get saving
> 
> Also I don't think there will be wifi, we won't need the internet with campfires, staring at the stars and crying like babies when we hear strange noises and howling :afr


I think we have multiple destinations. We can travel the whole world if we hop on Poppy Airlines with our yurt. 

Ok, no wifi. Don't get upset when we're all sitting uncomfortably around the campfire because our SA has shot up and we can't distract ourselves with gadgets or pretend we're texting in order to avoid eye contact and conversation.

Don't be afraid of the howling. We'll have tranquilizer guns so anything that comes at us can be knocked out, put in a cage and kept as a new pet. Our camp site will need a furry mascot or two.


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> yurt? don't you mean yurts? :yes
> 
> Don't mean to be awkward but I may need my own yurt, people can get too much for me :|
> 
> We can all have our own little campfire outside our yurts to avoid awkwardness


What? Your own yurt? Sorry, but we're all sharing. I even found giant sleeping bags for everyone to share. If we don't want to be killed by wild animals, we will have to use the buddy system!










Even though it's not safe to camp alone because the animals will see you as an easy target, we can get you one of these tents if you're set on it. The second one will only work in certain areas.



















Actually, if we have our own yurts, we can set them up like these bubble tents:


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> ^ Nice! Put me in a tent plastered with prey animals


I thought you'd be able to blend in more so any hungry animals would chase after the little babies instead of going after your tent. I was wrong. Sorry! We'll just have to order a bunch of yurts instead. I wonder if we could get a bright pink and white polk-a-dot one for you? Only kidding! :b


----------



## foe

I don't see any girls I'm find attractive enough to date at this new workplace. However, today some extremely cute brunette came by the lab office and said something to one of our lady tech's about some order errors. I'm assuming the brunette is from the administrative department.

She probably already has a BF, too pretty not to have one. But even if she didn't she's gotta be only between 18-21. That's the worst thing about being 31 and still looking like you're a college sophomore, appearance-wise I'd be OK to date her but in actuality of age difference I'd come off like a creepy/cradle robber. 

I wish I was in my early 20's, or to already have a wife(and kids) currently so I don't have to care so much about getting a girlfriend.


----------



## Daveyboy

Didn't have a chance to eat today...
So I stopped at 7-11 and bought a microwavable 
bacon, egg, cheese croissant ..and a yoohoo.....

Yuk, talk about lazy and gross........
I feel morally offensive (whatever that means haha)...


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


>


Oh my god, I'm so getting like a peter pan vibe from these things! :lol :lol - I'd love to try these, if I didn't have a thing with heights xD


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Oh my god, I'm so getting like a peter pan vibe from these things! :lol :lol - I'd love to try these, if I didn't have a thing with heights xD


We can hang yours low so it's only a couple feet off the ground.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> We can hang yours low so it's only a couple feet off the ground.


:boogie

On another note, I think everyone should go make a recording of there voice in this thread!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-your-voice-again-for-the-first-time-636889/

:yes


----------



## Esugi78

Feeling greasy


----------



## Hush7

mark101 said:


> Hmm ok :sus
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Here's your luxury accommodation, much cosier than a yurt :clap[/QUOTE]
> 
> Why does Marky hate me? Going to have to get him a see through bubble tent so we can watch him all the time.


----------



## NicoShy

How are these things secured, and they have the nerve to have lights on inside . Easy targets for snipers:int


----------



## NicoShy

Daveyboy said:


> Didn't have a chance to eat today...
> So I stopped at 7-11 and bought a microwavable
> bacon, egg, cheese croissant ..and a yoohoo.....
> 
> Yuk, talk about lazy and gross........
> I feel morally offensive (whatever that means haha)...


Poor Davey,
I jus made me some sausage patties and eggs scrambled lightly.


----------



## Esugi78

I have a tripod in my car's trunk... I haven't touch a camera in years... why would I have a tripod there -.-"


----------



## NicoShy

It's raining what to do next


----------



## Daveyboy

NicoShy said:


> Poor Davey,
> I jus made me some sausage patties and eggs scrambled lightly.


I'm jealous....
One thing I could never make in my life was scrambled eggs or omelets..
Some people say put milk in, some say water..
But they always come out yukky tasting,
... like French toast without the bread....... haha..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So i guess it's over then?


----------



## NicoShy

Another Saturday night with regrets and misery


----------



## WinterDave

Life sucks, and I want to travel in time back to the 1980's....

When we owned technology, before it owned us....

The 1980's were a good time, party time in America! Ronald Reagan, Scarface, Hall & Oates, David Bowie, Die Hard, The Terminator, Infocom, the Atari 800 computer., Apple computers, MTV....

I have been off the past week on vacation, it sucked, work sucks, life sucks....

Sorry for being such a downer  Did chainsaw down some tree limbs today to get out of the doghouse with my Mom....Thought I was going to have a heart attack....

Mr. Negativity

P.S, I love Journey, Styx, Duran Duran, Asia, Genesis, Huey Lewis, Animotion, Modern English, Wang Chung, Dexy's Midnight Runners', Tears for Fears, 10CC, and U2 especially!!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Blasting Journey over the stereo is officially effective 'moroff repellant' :afr


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> People shouldn't add milk or water to their scrambled eggs. That is just wrong!
> 
> I'm in another hugging mood. I wish I had someone to hug. It's lonely not having a cuddle buddy. :cry
> 
> Sometimes threads get very active all of a sudden. Then, I post in them and they die.


:hug


----------



## Yer Blues

moroff said:


> Blasting Journey over the stereo is officially effective 'moroff repellant' :afr


*Don't stop believin'* 
*Hold on to that feelin'

Everyone!
*


----------



## leonardess

I think.....I am beginning to see.....that I have made EVERYTHING so ****ing personal.


----------



## leonardess

S. O. M. E. B. O. D. Y. K. I. S. S. 


M. E. 


D. A. M. M. I. T.



whew. feeling better already.


----------



## Hush7

leonardess said:


> S. O. M. E. B. O. D. Y. K. I. S. S.
> 
> M. E.
> 
> D. A. M. M. I. T.
> 
> whew. feeling better already.


How about a hug instead? :squeeze

Maybe one of the guys will give you a nice kiss?


----------



## leonardess

hugs are always welcome.  thanks. 


sometimes, I literally feel like running through the streets, arms wide, just hoping to run into something and clinging to it like a whole box full of used dryer sheets.


----------



## leonardess

meanwhile, I'm sick of feeling. feeling anything seems to automatically mean pain.


----------



## millenniumman75

My basement could have reacted a lot worse to the 2.35" (85mm) of rain I got in six hours on Friday!!!


----------



## catawampus

Kissing is great but hugs with someone you love and who loves you... amazing.


----------



## catawampus

leonardess said:


> meanwhile, I'm sick of feeling. feeling anything seems to automatically mean pain.


Yep, I get it. It'd be nice to just feel nothing for awhile. I need the break.


----------



## Koichi

Soldering iron.


----------



## Yer Blues

Koichi said:


> Soldering iron.


:lol


----------



## typemismatch

My head is all full of wool or something. I'm going to fast for the next five days. I better eat everything in my fridge just now then.


----------



## harrison

It's so good to have some warm weather at last - supposed to be 27 today - about time - I hate the cold!!!


----------



## intheshadows

Signing up to play something online from home is a pain in the ***...


----------



## typemismatch

Good news! My fast was 50% succesfull, and that'll do for me. I managed stage 1 really well which was to eat everything in my fridge. That may sound easy, but it's not easy eating a full tub of Lurpak after you've just had two pizzas and twelve slices of bacon. Stage 2 was going well until I woke up this morning and found a six pack of monster munch hidden under my pillow. Fast abandoned.


----------



## foe

Third shift lab girl is a cutie pie. She went to a concert over the weekend. 

Concert girls. My kind of girls!


----------



## typemismatch

I am thinking existential thoughts. It's just so huge. I need to go watch some Father Ted.


----------



## komorikun

So many problems just to get a f'in package. I asked my dad for 2 things and a miracle the stingy ******* bought them. I was waiting all Friday and today for the f'in package.

1. Stupid Amazon thinks my address is wrong and suggests another address. NW instead of SW. Normally if you make a mistake the people at the post office will fix it by looking at the zip code. 

2. So my dad apparently was distracted and let Amazon change the address.

3. It didn't come so I asked my dad for the tracking, which he of course doesn't send. He calls up UPS and they get the address fixed. 

4. Well apparently UPS did not take care of it and they tried to deliver it to the wrong address AGAIN. 

5. Then I find out today that they sent it via 2 shipments with 2 different shipping companies. 

6. The UPS guy on the phone was telling me to come and pick it up at some address way the hell out and I do not have a car.

Anyways, they're both coming tomorrow. God, help me. First amazon's retarded computer system, then my dad's senility and problems with technology, and finally the idiots at Florida's UPS.


----------



## komorikun

I want my cat scratching post and bonito flakes, god damnit!! :wife

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000634MH8...TF8&colid=2DU1Q86ISH6YW&coliid=I1FHQFVVKEAS4C

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UWE0AO...UTF8&colid=2DU1Q86ISH6YW&coliid=ILRPC4MK745Q1


----------



## renegade disaster

gah i've run out of milk, don't really feel like facing the world today, not in the mood for a trip to the shops. too tired, just wanna stay indoors :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It actually does hurt if you drop the soap on your big toe.


----------



## Owl-99

Hush7 said:


> I'm not liking autumn. It's cold. Should have put a blanket on my bed so I wouldn't wake up in the wee hours of morning because it's too chilly. Brr!
> 
> Note to self: Don't forget to reprogram the thermostat. Need heat!!


Good luck with winter. :teeth


----------



## h00dz

Its 11pm and I have to sleep because I have work in the morning.. yet I cant fml


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So many problems just to get a f'in package. I asked my dad for 2 things and a miracle the stingy ******* bought them. I was waiting all Friday and today for the f'in package.
> 
> 1. Stupid Amazon thinks my address is wrong and suggests another address. NW instead of SW. Normally if you make a mistake the people at the post office will fix it by looking at the zip code.
> 
> 2. So my dad apparently was distracted and let Amazon change the address.
> 
> 3. It didn't come so I asked my dad for the tracking, which he of course doesn't send. He calls up UPS and they get the address fixed.
> 
> 4. Well apparently UPS did not take care of it and they tried to deliver it to the wrong address AGAIN.
> 
> 5. Then I find out today that they sent it via 2 shipments with 2 different shipping companies.
> 
> 6. The UPS guy on the phone was telling me to come and pick it up at some address way the hell out and I do not have a car.
> 
> Anyways, they're both coming tomorrow. God, help me. First amazon's retarded computer system, then my dad's senility and problems with technology, and finally the idiots at Florida's UPS.


 I feel your pain. Every single thing I've ordered from Amazon has been awesome once I got it but the shipping is almost always a royal PITA.


----------



## Hush7

I had multiple foodgasms today and they were so amazing, I don't even care that a couple strangers watched. I :heart the food truck I went to today. Am going to have to stalk this truck. My god, it was heavenly and I now weigh ten pounds more than I did before I went there, but I would eat there every freaking day if I could. It was better than Thanksgiving. Sliced turkey, lots of crispy bacon, sweet yet tart cranberry sauce, delicious stuffing, gravy and rosemary aioli on a perfectly grilled ciabatta-like roll.

I hope Komorikun got her packages today.

I hope Hoody got some sleep.

I hope Tannasg is either too cold or too hot. :b


----------



## komorikun

Packages are still not here. The shipping companies' 1800 numbers apparently do not communicate with the local offices.


----------



## harrison

Jesus ****ing Christ I need to get away from here!


----------



## Still Waters

Does anybody else feel just a tad creeped out when 30+ members oogle the teen's pictures around here?


----------



## riderless

don36 said:


> Jesus ****ing Christ I need to get away from here!


It's not like you have to be here.



Still Waters said:


> Does anybody else feel just a tad creeped out when 30+ members oogle the teen's pictures around here?


Glad I'm not the only one who is totally appalled.
Shame on them!


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> Does anybody else feel just a tad creeped out when 30+ members oogle the teen's pictures around here?


It was kind of creepy when this one member who is in his 50s said he was all turned on by all the hordes of virgin females on this forum.


----------



## riderless

komorikun said:


> It was kind of creepy when this one member who is in his 50s said he was all turned on by all the hordes of virgin females on this forum.


Aren't you turned on by the hordes of virgin males here?


----------



## komorikun

riderless said:


> Aren't you turned on by the hordes of virgin males here?


No. Young (20s) is nice but I don't give a crap about virginity.


----------



## Still Waters

komorikun said:


> It was kind of creepy when this one member who is in his 50s said he was all turned on by all the hordes of virgin females on this forum.


I'm pretty sure I remember him,did his username start with an H? If so,that guy was messed up,he wrote me a really weird,threatening pm and got banned for it.:afr


----------



## Still Waters

riderless said:


> It's not like you have to be here.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who is totally appalled.
> Shame on them!


I always wonder what's going through the kid's head when they read the comment?!?:um


----------



## Still Waters

Hush7 said:


> Is this aimed at me? :afr


No,I haven't looked at those threads for sometime -thought about it today,but didn't. It just feels odd to do it -like lurking around a high school locker room or pajama party -There used to be a member who'd post pics in the blog section of her in gowns (I think she was 18?) -This old guy would fall all over himself with the compliments -Old enough to be her Dad.


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember him,did his username start with an H? If so,that guy was messed up,he wrote me a really weird,threatening pm and got banned for it.:afr


No. It was another one. Oh wait. He's not quite 50 yet.


----------



## Still Waters

don36 said:


> Jesus ****ing Christ I need to get away from here!


Don't tease us like that -SPILL,SPILL!!!!:yes


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> It's not like you have to be here.
> 
> !


No I wasn't talking about SAS - I mean where I live. I was in a very bad mood this morning, I need to get away again soon, but I can't at the moment.


----------



## riderless

^
sorry to hear that Don. Hope you get that issue sorted out soon.


----------



## DarrellLicht

don36 said:


> No I wasn't talking about SAS - I mean where I live. I was in a very bad mood this morning, I need to get away again soon, but I can't at the moment.


In that case, my sentiments exactly :yes


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> No I wasn't talking about SAS - I mean where I live. I was in a very bad mood this morning, I need to get away again soon, but I can't at the moment.


Hey, you told me I should come visit Australia one day and now you're talking about getting away from there? Which is it, mister? Australia=good or Australia=bad? :sus

Hope your day has improved. Hugs to Donnie!


----------



## riderless

Projection. What is that?
Isn't it when we appear to strongly dislike some trait or behaviour in another, when in fact it reveals something negative we can't face in ourselves?

Example?
I might be annoyed to see someone not being assertive enough to stand up for himself at work. Letting his coworkers walk all over him. But it could mean I haven't forgiven myself for that very behaviour in myself in the past. (even if I have improved now) It's not always as clear cut as that. Often more indirect. We are such complex creatures!


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Hey, you told me I should come visit Australia one day and now you're talking about getting away from there? Which is it, mister? Australia=good or Australia=bad? :sus
> 
> Hope your day has improved. Hugs to Donnie!


Haha, thanks. No Australia's Ok - too expensive of course but that's another matter. I mean where I live - I get incredibly frustrated by two things - one is that I hate taking this bloody medication - Cipramil (Citalopram) it makes me lethargic. I'm so sick of having no energy but I find it impossible to get off it here. By here I mean while I'm living at home - I stop it every time I go to Bali, for example - and need to start it again whenever I come back.When I stop it I have to go through a period of irritablility - it always happens a week or so after I stop them. It goes away eventually but it's pretty much impossible to for me to do my normal stuff while I'm like that - I can't cook, wash-up, etc - all the other stuff around the house when I'm like that.

I also live with my ex-wife and my almost 20 year old son. This situation is usually surprisingly good - my ex and I get on well and I can't afford to really live anywhere else. (not in Australia anyway). It's obviously not an ideal long-term situation though and in the mean time it can be very frustrating.

I just need to vent sometimes.


----------



## intheshadows

I don't know my exact height. 5'11, 6'?


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> Haha, thanks. No Australia's Ok - too expensive of course but that's another matter. I mean where I live - I get incredibly frustrated by two things - one is that I hate taking this bloody medication - Cipramil (Citalopram) it makes me lethargic. I'm so sick of having no energy but I find it impossible to get off it here. By here I mean while I'm living at home - I stop it every time I go to Bali, for example - and need to start it again whenever I come back.When I stop it I have to go through a period of irritablility - it always happens a week or so after I stop them. It goes away eventually but it's pretty much impossible to for me to do my normal stuff while I'm like that - I can't cook, wash-up, etc - all the other stuff around the house when I'm like that.
> 
> I also live with my ex-wife and my almost 20 year old son. This situation is usually surprisingly good - my ex and I get on well and I can't afford to really live anywhere else. (not in Australia anyway). It's obviously not an ideal long-term situation though and in the mean time it can be very frustrating.
> 
> I just need to vent sometimes.


Seems like we all want to get away from where we live from time to time. Fuel up the plane and pick everyone up and we'll all go to Bali!

Is there a way for you to switch meds to one that doesn't cause you to be so lethargic? Sometimes adding something else to an AD can cancel out some of the side effects. I've been thinking about adding Bupropion to mine since Sertraline's side effects make me somewhat miserable too. Although I'd rather not take anything. Geez, I can't imagine what you go through when you stop and start again. Don't the start up effects kill you?

Your living arrangement is kind of strange but if it works, it works. It's nice that you and your ex get along. Must make your son happy too. It's just too bad that you probably can't date regularly since not everyone would be cool with spending time with your ex. :|

Edit: I want to stop meds too, but not sure I'm ready yet. Will probably stay on them through the holiday season and stop in the new year.

It's good for your son to go out on his own. Maybe this is just the thing to get you and your ex to start anew and branch out a bit too? We all get caught in our comfort zone so a good kick in the behind is in order sometimes. I know I need a good kick because I'm stuck in my too comfortable rut.


----------



## renegade disaster

komorikun said:


> It was kind of creepy when this one member who is in his 50s said he was all turned on by all the hordes of virgin females on this forum.


it is a bit, I think some basic flattery isn't too bad and some people just flirt for fun which I see as harmless. but I have noticed some comments from 50 year old men to the much younger boys and girls on here in the photo threads which seem lecherous to me...

in other news I finally got some milk


----------



## Koichi

Congrats on the milk.


----------



## renegade disaster

thanks

I can have my normal coffee and breakfast again.


----------



## probably offline

I think it's sad that so many Koreans get plastic surgery on their eyelids(among other things).

/currently watching a cute Korean guy with natural eyelids


----------



## komorikun

The package problems still continue. Not only did amazon change the address but these shipping companies keep shipping to NW ### instead of SW ### because my address is not recognized by GPS or whatever system they are using. From now on I'm using the other name of the street (in my current city many of the larger streets have 2 names, a regular name and a NW 555 or SW 555 name). I just tried adding the other name (non-number name) on amazon and it doesn't try to change the address. Google maps also has a picture of the apartment building when I google the non-number address. 

USPS doesn't seem to have issues getting stuff here just these private companies.

The last lady from UPS that I talked to on the phone asked if this is a new apartment complex. It's not.


----------



## komorikun

I think I had the same issue when I got a lift from this woman who was at a meetup. She put my address into her GPS but it wouldn't accept it. 

And my roommate didn't know of this problem because she has all her packages delivered to her workplace.


----------



## Still Waters

I really have come to hate the word-surreal-it's ridiculously overused. Every experience known to mankind is described as "surreal" -Also getting really fed up with -venting-"You just need to vent." "Can I vent to you?" No, you cannot! You can talk to me,confide in me,lay everything on the line with me,but YOU MAY NOT VENT to me,NOT NOW,NOT EVER!!! Just sounds like a kooky psychobabble word.


----------



## Grog

Still Waters said:


> I really have come to hate the word-surreal-it's ridiculously overused. Every experience known to mankind is described as "surreal" -Also getting really fed up with -venting-"You just need to vent." "Can I vent to you?" No, you cannot! You can talk to me,confide in me,lay everything on the line with me,but YOU MAY NOT VENT to me,NOT NOW,NOT EVER!!! Just sounds like a kooky psychobabble word.


I agree I also hate the words you know and obviously if i did or it was I wouldn't be asking


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Well I needed to keep it real, blow off some steam, and decompress!


----------



## Grog

cavemanslaststand said:


> Well I needed to keep it real, blow off some steam, and decompress!


That's better 
I also like to blow off steam when I'm keeping it real while decompressing


----------



## riderless

This is surreal. Just came to vent but looks like there is a suppression order being made.:um


----------



## Koichi

I don't like adjectives. I find them superfluousness.


----------



## Grog

riderless said:


> This is surreal. Just came to vent but looks like there is a suppression order being made.:um


Well that was obvious obviously , You know


----------



## h00dz

Why cant I see when some people are online, via the little green light thingo even though they are online?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

h00dz said:


> Why cant I see when some people are online, via the little green light thingo even though they are online?


It's in your settings. Some of us are even too shy/embarrassed here of all places to even want people to know we are online!


----------



## Grog

h00dz said:


> Why cant I see when some people are online, via the little green light thingo even though they are online?


I think I have worked that out ( but I know nothing about this stuff)
I think in the settings you can make your self invisible


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Why cant I see when some people are online, via the little green light thingo even though they are online?


It's easier to lurk and stalk you around the forum if you can't see us! 

Edit: What are you having for dinner? I can't see into your kitchen.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> It's easier to lurk and stalk you around the forum if you can't see us!
> 
> Edit: What are you having for dinner? I can't see into your kitchen.


Going to pressure cook some lamb with a bit of rosemary and time and do some roast veggies I think. So it should be niiiiiice and tender


----------



## IcedOver

Over the past few months I've been reaching out to people more via messages than ever before. I'm finding that waiting for responses and/or not even getting responses is very anxiety-producing, more than even talking to someone. Anybody else find this?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

IcedOver said:


> Over the past few months I've been reaching out to people more via messages than ever before. I'm finding that waiting for responses and/or not even getting responses is very anxiety-producing, more than even talking to someone. Anybody else find this?


Me too. I've started a habit where right after I send a message, I do about 30 push-ups or jog in place or do jumping jacks. The physical distraction helps me from obsessing and gets me into good shape too.


----------



## IcedOver

^^That's probably the right thing to do, to get your mind off it. Myself, if I send a message in reply to an ad or something about which I'm particularly interested or even make my own ad, I'll just keep checking my e-mail throughout the day, even at work, sometimes refreshing it several times a minute. If I log in and find that the e-mail count is up by one or more, I get excited until it fully loads and then I find that it's just an auto mail from Yahoo! with their top news stories of the day or some garbage. Then when a day or two goes by and I realize that I've been ignored, I give up on it. Ongoing personal conversations aren't as anxiety producing, but when you send a message with hope that the conversation will continue and are ignored, it sucks.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Going to pressure cook some lamb with a bit of rosemary and time and do some roast veggies I think. So it should be niiiiiice and tender


 But lambs are cute!

Geez, Hoody. Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Halloween: the time of year I buy more home décor and apparel. :yes


----------



## probably offline

I'm watching a Korean drama and I'm smitten with the male lead. What the **** is going on in my life? I used to watch quality ****. I'll probably be watching Glee a month from now.

whatever he's so so so so cute ;~;

Also, today was a good and productive day. Cheers.


----------



## Hush7

probably offline said:


> I'm watching a Korean drama and I'm smitten with the male lead. What the **** is going on in my life? I used to watch quality ****. I'll probably be watching Glee a month from now.
> 
> whatever he's so so so so cute ;~;
> 
> Also, today was a good and productive day. Cheers.


Korean dramas are awesome in an eye rolling kind of way. :roll
Which one are you watching?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Thank goodness for 100-hour Korean melodrama soap operas! The pathetic sobbing ladies will leave me alone to focus on a potential Minnesota Vikings superbowl championship, fishing and canoe/camping, garage time, and dubbed kung-fu short films.


----------



## probably offline

Hush7 said:


> Korean dramas are awesome in an eye rolling kind of way. :roll
> Which one are you watching?


Yes, very much so(watching Korean dramas is not a habit of mine). I'm watching Loveholic. I'll admit that I started watching it for the teacher-student-forbidden-love-theme D:

........(◡‿◡✿)..........


----------



## probably offline

cavemanslaststand said:


> Thank goodness for 100-hour Korean melodrama soap operas! The pathetic sobbing ladies will leave me alone to focus on a potential Minnesota Vikings superbowl championship, fishing and canoe/camping, garage time, and dubbed kung-fu short films.


Hey! I used to have Kung-fu marathons with my male friend. Ahhh... those were good times.



Hush7 said:


> I have to be in the mood to watch the dramas. Haven't watched in months because they get way too frustrating. Feel like screaming at the characters to just speak up and they'd avoid all the dragged drama. :lol
> 
> Going to have to put Loveholic on my shows to watch list. I heard it was pretty good from a friend who is obsessed with them.


I have no idea if it's good or bad compared to other ones, haha. DO IT.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Only girly men would watch Korean melodrama marathon. I better hit the gym and pump some iron as soon as possible.


----------



## riderless

^
Hey sexy Arnie
Oppa Gangnam Style!


----------



## Hush7

Rider hates me! :cry


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Rider hates me! :cry


It's true and I'm not the only one either.:mum:roll


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Lol you're terrible! :whip


Now watch all the knights/and knightesses arrive to defend your honour!


----------



## riderless

There's an idea for your new thread.
Camelot style.
Lots of adventure/drama.
Can't have planes and plane crashes though. Out of context.


----------



## riderless

*sound of coconut shells for riderless arriving..trot, trot,...trot trot


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> How sad. Nobody is going to defend me...not even myself. :teeth





riderless said:


> Now watch all the knights/and knightesses arrive to defend your honour!


I think Hush is fabulous.......

This is my White Knight clothing...


----------



## foe

Almost 75 hours of work this week on 2 jobs. If that's not bad enough, I haven't had a day off since September 3rd.

Two paychecks a week makes me  but only being so tired makes me wanna :cry


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> But lambs are cute!
> 
> Geez, Hoody. Is there anything you can't do?


Nope


----------



## riderless

foe said:


> Almost 75 hours of work this week on 2 jobs. If that's not bad enough, I haven't had a day off since September 3rd.
> 
> Two paychecks a week makes me  but only being so tired makes me wanna :cry


Irony of life is when we have money we are too busy to spend it.
When we have lots of time, we have none.


----------



## riderless

We need some new forum junkies on this 30+ section. The current gang have taken over. 
I'm impotent after all.:blank:um
(stop playing the victim you woos!)


----------



## cavemanslaststand

foe said:


> Almost 75 hours of work this week on 2 jobs. If that's not bad enough, I haven't had a day off since September 3rd.
> 
> Two paychecks a week makes me  but only being so tired makes me wanna :cry


Way to go foe! Keep saving buddy -- You seem so much more positive these days.

f-o-e, f-o-e, f-o-e, go foe!


----------



## foe

Thank you, guys. I plan on saving for possibly more school in the future. 

I made a short-term plan 2 years ago to get into the healthcare field and now I did it. It's only a intermediate career/job so I want to advance and it'll take more schooling to do that. 

I'm just a competitive spirit and isn't satisfied with what I just accomplished.


----------



## NicoShy

Is this a chat room or random thoughts, I'm quite confused


----------



## GotAnxiety

Twerk it baby!

My new favorvite saying lol

Like good old duke.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Wondered if kamerican received the shipment(s) yet.


----------



## NicoShy

Stomachache and 4 hrs sleep. 11 hrs of work to go. Need 5 hr energy from 7eleven. Will collapse tonight after work.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

NicoShy said:


> Stomachache and 4 hrs sleep. 11 hrs of work to go. *Need 5 hr energy* from 7eleven. Will collapse tonight after work.


Don't you need 2 of these to cover the whole 10 hours, then wing the last hour?

Does it really work? I've considered taking it but am too afraid thinking it will make me more nervous than I already am.


----------



## probably offline

Somtimes my fingers randomly start smelling like popcorn. I wonder if I get up in the middle of the night, like one of those sleepwalker-eaters, and start walking down to the store to buy some popcorn, walk home, and start popping away.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Probably because you watched too many hours of long drawn out sappy Korean movies and sobbed too much over your bowl of popcorn and didn't realize your hand was immersed in it.


----------



## probably offline

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ Probably because you watched too many hours of long drawn out sappy Korean movies and sobbed too much over your bowl of popcorn and didn't realize your hand was immersed in it.


Haha I'm watching it again now. IM NOT LOOKING BACK! THERE IS NO SAVING ME NOW!!










pray for me


----------



## h00dz

probably offline said:


> Haha I'm watching it again now. IM NOT LOOKING BACK! THERE IS NO SAVING ME NOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pray for me


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I think Hush is fabulous.......
> 
> This is my White Knight clothing...


Thank you, Davey. You're seriously the cutest cartoon ever! :squeeze


----------



## riderless

Random thought


----------



## h00dz

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck
If a woodchuck could chuck wood?
He would chuck, he would, as much as he could,
And chuck as much as a woodchuck would
If a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## millenniumman75

In the last 26 hours, I have been asleep 6 1/2. :yawn :lol


----------



## h00dz

millenniumman75 said:


> In the last 26 hours, I have been asleep 6 1/2. :yawn :lol


Addicted to moderating. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75

h00dz said:


> Addicted to moderating. :yes


Nope, not this time.

WORK> :fall

I was in training all week - I had to be up 2-3 hours early every morning this week. Friday morning, I had to be up at 5:30am to make it to work for a 7:00am meeting...then spent all afternoon at a work function until 4:10pm....didn't get home until 5:00pm...took a 20 minute nap.

Here it is 1:36am the next morning.


----------



## minnie52

My body is turning to much as I sit in front of the tv for late night viewing, once again. Have no desire to leave. Have no desire to stay. Unmotivated and - loving it?! How sick is that


----------



## Hush7

Stupid, old, evil headsets. I tried doing a vocaroo recording with three different ones, my iPhone earbuds and my old microphone. They all sucked. I could barely hear myself because each recording was nothing but static and a wee little voice I could barely make out. It's probably for the best though as I didn't have anything interesting to say.


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Stupid, old, evil headsets. I tried doing a vocaroo recording with three different ones, my iPhone earbuds and my old microphone. They all sucked. I could barely hear myself because each recording was nothing but static and a wee little voice I could barely make out. It's probably for the best though as I didn't have anything interesting to say.


Random thought.


----------



## komorikun

Noticed a funny taste in the throat for the past few days. So just now I did a double squeeze/push (using both index fingers) on my left tonsil and a whole bunch of tonsilloliths came shooting out.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Noticed a funny taste in the throat for the past few days. So just now I did a double squeeze/push on my left tonsil and a whole bunch of tonsilloliths came shooting out.


Was it painful?


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Was it painful?


No. I usually just have tonsil stones in the right tonsil's big hole. I can fish those out with q-tips but the new hole in the left one is very small so the q-tip won't go in.


----------



## h00dz

I cant find my necklace I feel naked without it :cry

Also, I'm really tossing up the idea of going jetskiing again, haven't done it in years and it was hella fun. That might have to be one of my boy toys later in life


----------



## leonardess

komorikun said:


> No. I usually just have tonsil stones in the right tonsil's big hole. I can fish those out with q-tips but the new hole in the left one is very small so the q-tip won't go in.


is it wrong that this tonsil story is turning me on?


----------



## harrison

leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this tonsil story is turning me on?


possibly.


----------



## leonardess

it reminds me of the medical assisting course I did. someone at the school had this strange, pus filled abscess. I was fascinated from the moment I first laid eyes on it. the instructor asked if anyone wanted to deal with it. my hand shot up, just itching for gauze and those oversize tweezers.

i snapped on the gloves and yelled let's do this thang.

by the time i was done, a vomit basin was filled with its given-up puce colored goo, and that abscess knew it had been _owned_ - it was flat, empty, and a complete subservient submissive under a pristine, superior strip of antiseptic gauze.


----------



## h00dz

leonardess said:


> it reminds me of the medical assisting course I did. someone at the school had this strange, pus filled abscess. I was fascinated from the moment I first laid eyes on it. the instructor asked if anyone wanted to deal with it. my hand shot up, just itching for gauze and those oversize tweezers.
> 
> i snapped on the gloves and yelled let's do this thang.
> 
> by the time i was done, a vomit basin was filled with its given-up puce colored goo, and that abscess knew it had been _owned_ - it was flat, empty, and a complete subservient submissive under a pristine, superior strip of antiseptic gauze.


Sounds like you might of got a little_ too_ much enjoyment out of that :yes


----------



## leonardess

yeah, well, if *I* went to Stanford *I* coulda been a surgeon too....

so now I just watch surgery porn on youtube.


----------



## Hush7

I hope Hoodie finds his necklace. 

I hope Komorikun got her packages.

I hope someone posts more YouTube surgery porn for Leonardess. Also, someone needs to invent some kind of smell-o-vision so she can smell what's going on during those videos.


----------



## leonardess

playing doctor is enough for me.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Stupid, old, evil headsets. I tried doing a vocaroo recording with three different ones, my iPhone earbuds and my old microphone. They all sucked. I could barely hear myself because each recording was nothing but static and a wee little voice I could barely make out. It's probably for the best though as I didn't have anything interesting to say.


Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


If you pm me your email address, I shall record a personalized message just for you...as long as you send me a Koala Caramello and kangaroo shaped gummies if anyone makes them.


----------



## Yer Blues

riderless said:


> Random thought


Are we to guess? I'm going to say you're thinking of coconuts.


----------



## Hush7

It's been pouring down rain for days. Windy as hell too. Power keeps blinking. 

Why do people say, "It's raining cats and dogs." I would be happy to catch a bunch of kitties if they were falling from the sky. I'd pick one out as my new baby. I would name him or her Koala Bear and get a nice cat condo that resembles a gum tree. If nobody makes one, I will just have to learn how to make one myself.


----------



## riderless

Yer Blues said:


> Are we to guess? I'm going to say you're thinking of coconuts.


Don't want to be a neigh sayer but....Clop,clop, clop,clop
clop, clop, clop, clop


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> It's been pouring down rain for days. Windy as hell too. Power keeps blinking.
> 
> *Why do people say, "It's raining cats and dogs."* I would be happy to catch a bunch of kitties if they were falling from the sky. I'd pick one out as my new baby. I would name him or her Koala Bear and get a nice cat condo that resembles a gum tree. If nobody makes one, I will just have to learn how to make one myself.


You know that sparked my interest so I took the liberty to find out..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raining_cats_and_dogs

Would be an interesting site to see indeed!

PS. you know they are just koalas right not 'koala bears' xD


----------



## komorikun

The scratching post did arrive. On Thursday. They didn't even knock on the door. The top of the box looked in pretty bad shape. I think it got wet from rain from the previous days. So the corners of the top of the post got scuffed up a bit. I normally don't have problems with UPS. It must be a Miami thing. 

On another note my roommate dropped a bomb last week. She quit her job (of 6 years) on Friday. She thinks the stress from her boss and not getting enough rest is causing her health problems to not get better. She has 80 zillion problems. Her ear hurts, her TMJ hurts, vertigo, diarrhea, stomach issues, acid reflux/gastritis, blah blah blah . Constantly going to the doctor. She's been sick for over 6 months apparently. I think she might be a hypochondriac. 

Meanwhile she doesn't take care of her cats' health issues. They all have ear mites. It's especially bad in the fat one. Even one of her ears has scarring/thickening from her scratching it so much The fat one's back and neck was also covered in scabs from her flea allergy. It's better now that she applied flea treatment, after I inquired. She says the fat one is her ex-gf's cat even though they got the cat together and that the ex should take her to the vet. I don't really understand how only one person in a couple can be the sole owner. 

So now she's going to be home all the time....god help me. And she likes to watch stupid TV shows at full volume. She's a nice person in general but....I like roommates who work and are gone much of the time.

I've decided that I have to leave this city. I think I can only get a job that pays less than $15 an hour. So it would be hard to afford a car. And car insurance is really high here because the drivers are mostly from Latin countries (horrible drivers). I just can't deal with this 90 minutes each way bus crap. And I don't want to get killed driving seeing as the first year is dangerous cause you are still learning.


----------



## komorikun

A few days ago I heard my roommate exclaim from her room about there being a cat turd in her bed. Then I went in her room a couple days later, only to see that turd on the floor. So I guess she just flicked it onto the floor!! :blank


----------



## h00dz

^ ew


----------



## komorikun

I don't know if it's laziness or slobbishness.


----------



## foe

Had a 3-hour nap this afternoon. One of the few benefits of having a very early work shift (6am). It takes about 30 mins to get there so I have to get up at 4:30-45ish to get ready and hit the road by 5:15.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> PS. you know they are just koalas right not 'koala bears' xD


I just noticed the fine print. Don't break my heart, Hoodie. How do I give people great big Koala Bear hugs if they're not listed as (fake) bears? :cry



komorikun said:


> A few days ago I heard my roommate exclaim from her room about there being a cat turd in her bed. Then I went in her room a couple days later, only to see that turd on the floor. So I guess she just flicked it onto the floor!! :blank


This is one of the most disturbing things I've read on this forum. In fact, it's creepier than the scary movies I've been watching lately. I'm hoping your roommate moves out and is replaced with a cleaner, more normal person before she starts spreading random fecal diseases and attracting insects and rodents into your home.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I just noticed the fine print. Don't break my heart, Hoodie. How do I give people great big Koala Bear hugs if they're not listed as (fake) bears? :cry


:cuddle . There there, Hush now er Hush it will be alright


----------



## komorikun




----------



## karenw

Why do doctors receptionists think they are higher than above their station, I told one today you are a receptionist and that is all, I will ring the doctor myself ( get a callback) and walked out, jokers.


----------



## renegade disaster

i'm sick of living in poverty and being socially anxious, the two have gone hand in hand all my adult life.

I don't feel a part of society at all.


----------



## minnie52

*No...*



leonardess said:


> playing doctor is enough for me.


No, just playing doctor is not enough for me! LOL!


----------



## foe

Not even a month into the new job but I might lose my guaranteed hours and go part-time (or worst, get let go) if the lady lost her position decides to stay instead of accepting the lay-off package.

It's lame how they're using Obamacare as an excuse. "Romneycare" has been in Mass for 6 or 7 years now. 

IDK...I've been extremely lucky for the past couple of years, so maybe my luck will continue.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


>


.. I wish I had cats again!!
I just settle now for my neighbors cat that follows me home 2 times a week for turkey and some cheek scratching.....


----------



## h00dz

Cats!


----------



## Daveyboy

This is my neighbor's Cat...

I call her Mittens.. She calls her Roxy


----------



## riderless

I am feeling very insightful today despite losing my bloody credit card.
Incovenience versus philosophical. How weird!


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> Cats!


Lol .. Your Cat looks like it could eat my Cat and still be hungry...
You have a nice cat!!


----------



## minnie52

*Hey there...*



renegade disaster said:


> i'm sick of living in poverty and being socially anxious, the two have gone hand in hand all my adult life.
> 
> I don't feel a part of society at all.


I, sadly, don't feel much a part of society either but that suits me fine at the moment. I am just thankful for feeling a part of the society on here. I hope you feel included on here?:yes

Take care and I hope your "poverty" situation changes for the better...


----------



## DarrellLicht

komorikun said:


>


Well, don't we look high and mighty :yes

Some grim news I feel like sharing, my neighbor upstairs has taken his life. He is a middle aged gentleman who is retired, lives alone. 
He was our resident curmudgeon who often harassed everybody in the unit. I had brief exchanges with this guy. He does come off passive-aggressive and smarmy. I live in the basement in this unit, so I'm pretty well insulated from the drama. 
Dare I say, I saw myself in this person. I did not have any raw feeling about the guy. I don't feel sympathetic either. 
I often feel if I don't put some energy into my life, I will likely have a similar fate as this gentleman. or my grandfather. Both reprehensible SOB's who died alone.. As does every living thing on this planet.


----------



## riderless

^
you need to find your own way or more positive role-models. sorry to hear that anyway.


----------



## minnie52

I agree it is scary to look into our own mortality and then something like this 'suicide' happens to another and I think to myself as well - could that be me someday?? I do not feel hopeless anymore to that point, however, who knows what the future holds and what kind of quality of life will be available to me at that time. I am for Dying with Dignity at least, and hope it is available to me at that time in my life when it may become necessary??


----------



## komorikun

More dead fish photos on guys' dating profiles. Was checking out guys in Texas. They sure do reproduce early there. Over 50% of guys over 30 have kids. Yikes.


----------



## minnie52

*Tried to get all the quoted cats in pic but did not work?!*



Daveyboy said:


> Lol .. Your Cat looks like it could eat my Cat and still be hungry...
> You have a nice cat!!


Sweet!! Just had to throw a photo of my kitty in here as well. He was 12 years old last year in this photo when he got hit by a car









I love cats and am sure you guys are enjoying your adorable kitties as much as I did I still miss mine so much and not allowed to have pets where I live now


----------



## harrison

Oh, come on now you guys! What's with all the cats? I should bring Fatty over and see how they get on.


----------



## Hush7

I took a picture of my pet penguin but don't know how to post it. I wish I had a smart person here that could go over things step by step because I'm a clueless idiot. It's probably for the best that I don't know how to do anything because I'm in the picture too. uke


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ If you want to embed it, open up a photobucket (like Don did) or flicker account or postimg.org (what hoodz did), upload your picts to that account, then copy the URL as you've been doing in your other embedded pictures.


----------



## minnie52

* I love dogs to!!*



cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ If you want to embed it, open up a photobucket (like Don did) or flicker account or postimg.org (what hoodz did), upload your picts to that account, then copy the URL as you've been doing in your other embedded pictures.


Thanks for the info above.

Don, that is one content looking dog in that photo. Awww, I wish I could get a bigger dog again but will be lucky to have a small one by the end of this month. Keep your fingers, toes, etc. crossed for me as I await the changes in our AGM meeting on October 22nd. I miss pets so much. They are such great companions

And Hush, can you/were you able to/ hug your penguin??


----------



## Hush7

Thank you, Cavey! 

Yes, Minnie. I was hugging my penguin.


----------



## harrison

minnie52 said:


> Thanks for the info above.
> 
> *Don, that is one content looking dog in that photo. * Awww, I wish I could get a bigger dog again but will be lucky to have a small one by the end of this month. Keep your fingers, toes, etc. crossed for me as I await the changes in our AGM meeting on October 22nd. I miss pets so much. They are such great companions
> 
> And Hush, can you/were you able to/ hug your penguin??


Yeah he's a big baby - and ridiculously spoilt. We have another big dog too but she's not very photogenic. (she can't help that though.  )


----------



## minnie52

don36 said:


> Yeah he's a big baby - and ridiculously spoilt. We have another big dog too but she's not very photogenic. (she can't help that though.  )


LOL!! That is cute I would love to see a picture of her anyway. What kind of dog is she?


----------



## renegade disaster

minnie52 said:


> I, sadly, don't feel much a part of society either but that suits me fine at the moment. I am just thankful for feeling a part of the society on here. I hope you feel included on here?:yes
> 
> Take care and I hope your "poverty" situation changes for the better...


thanks, i'm not sure when things will improve financially for me yet. i'd like to be contributing more to society yet I feel its just too difficult right now.


----------



## DarrellLicht

minnie52 said:


> I agree it is scary to look into our own mortality and then something like this 'suicide' happens to another and I think to myself as well - could that be me someday?? I do not feel hopeless anymore to that point, however, who knows what the future holds and what kind of quality of life will be available to me at that time. I am for Dying with Dignity at least, and hope it is available to me at that time in my life when it may become necessary??


I don't know which was more disturbing, the fact that the crystal on my watch shattered for no apparent reason after getting out of the shower which I removed and set it on a counter in the kitchen prior (this was little before I found out why the police were here). 
Or the fact one neighbor could barely contain this chipper demeanor over the matter. He was about literally dancing in the street with his friend. 
Albeit he was this guy's frequent target with the bullying.. He was a reprehensible human being, but is another soul nonetheless.

riderless, that sounded kind of knee-jerk back there. I think just about everyone else can stand to abide with what you stated.
I'm confused though, were you implying that I was inspired in any subtle way by this guy?. 
I see miserable people like this all the time. Finding a role model within them couldn't be any further in my mind.


----------



## Hush7

I'm making a pot of chicken soup right now. Debating whether or not to add noodles. I'm not very good at making tough decisions like this one.
When will we have those Star Trek food replicators or a Jetson's Rosie available to make our meals? Oh, Rosie would be a miracle. She cleans and does laundry too. I want a Rosie but with my luck, she'll go all irobot and murder me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love my mom, but when she calls me 10 times in a row on google and alt tabs my games, i want to delete her from my friends list.


----------



## foe

Next month means new Birp! playlist.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I'm making a pot of chicken soup right now. Debating whether or not to add noodles.
> 
> When will we have those Star Trek food replicators or a Jetson's Rosie available to make our meals? Oh, Rosie would be a miracle. She cleans and does laundry too. I want a Rosie but with my luck, she'll go all irobot and murder me.


I make chicken soup every so often.. not from scratch (I buy the broth)
I always use Ditalini pasta.. better than flat or thin noodles.. meatier..

You should get one of these robots to do your floors...


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I make chicken soup every so often.. not from scratch (I buy the broth)
> I always use Ditalini pasta.. better than flat or thin noodles.. meatier..
> 
> You should get one of these robots to do your floors...
> 
> [/IMG]


I always cheat and use a rotisserie chicken because it makes a flavorful broth. Roasting chicken in the oven first also works well, but why bother when you can just grab a rotisserie one? Went noodle-less today, but will look for Davey-style noodles at the store so I can be you for a day.  Ooh yeah, you're tall!

Oops, forgot to say no to the robots...yes to the kitty.


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> I make chicken soup every so often.. not from scratch (I buy the broth)
> I always use Ditalini pasta.. better than flat or thin noodles.. meatier..
> 
> You should get one of these robots to do your floors...


There is a you tube channel with a whole bunch of this stuff :lol


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> There is a you tube channel with a whole bunch of this stuff :lol


Lol ... I checked it out .. That girl has some funny videos with the dog, cat, and other animals...........


----------



## Hush7

I need a food buddy to whack me over the head when I'm at the store and at home. I bought big theater sized boxes of Dots and Junior Mints. The Dots have been opened for less than 10 minutes and I've almost polished off the whole dang thing! The box says 5 servings. :um Could it be possible that I got a faulty box with only one serving? :teeth


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I need a food buddy to whack me over the head when I'm at the store and at home. I bought big theater sized boxes of Dots and Junior Mints. The Dots have been opened for less than 10 minutes and I've almost polished off the whole dang thing! The box says 5 servings. :um *Could it be possible that I got a faulty box with only one serving?* :teeth


I'm sure the 5 servings was a miss print surly 

Clear blue skies, sunny and the birds are chirping away.. Such a nice day today. Oh and I'm getting a hair cut weeee...


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I'm sure the 5 servings was a miss print surly
> 
> Clear blue skies, sunny and the birds are chirping away.. Such a nice day today. Oh and I'm getting a hair cut weeee...


Thanks, I hope they didn't mean to say it was more than 5 servings in the box because then I'd feel even worse.

Weeeee, time for a new selfie to show off your nice, new haircut!


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Weeeee, time for a new selfie to show off your nice, new haircut!


I hate taking pictures of myself, Not sure I can live up to that request :/

Random thought:

Whenever I go to my profile to answer a VM or update something. My "visited user" count goes up but the list of people that have visited barely changes, what gives?


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> I hate taking pictures of myself, Not sure I can live up to that request :/
> 
> Random thought:
> 
> Whenever I go to my profile to answer a VM or update something. My "visited user" count goes up but the list of people that have visited barely changes, what gives?


They are visiting your profile while using "invisible mods"..
Their name doesn't show but your count goes up..

Just went up by 1 ..Lol


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> They are visiting your profile while using "invisible mods"..
> Their name doesn't show but your count goes up..
> 
> Just went up by 1 ..Lol


Oh cheers, I didn't know that effected the visited list. Interesting. Does that mean I have unknown stalkers :sus


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I hate taking pictures of myself, Not sure I can live up to that request :/
> 
> Random thought:
> 
> Whenever I go to my profile to answer a VM or update something. My "visited user" count goes up but the list of people that have visited barely changes, what gives?


You'll pose for a picture with Donnie, won't you? Don't worry, only you, Donnie, me and possibly everyone else on SAS will see it. :b

Umm...your visitor count goes up because I stalk you and other people in invisible mode. :afr

Edit: I think I've scared the crap out of Hoodie. :eek


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Well if I remember a past post, you threatened to be a ghost that haunts us all.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> You'll pose for a picture with Donnie, won't you? Don't worry, only you, Donnie, me and possibly everyone else on SAS will see it. :b
> 
> Umm...your visitor count goes up because I stalk you and other people in invisible mode. :afr
> 
> Edit: I think I've scared the crap out of Hoodie. :eek


Well if its you doing the stalking, you can stalk allllllll you want


----------



## Hush7

^ I'm starting my haunting while I'm alive. Just stalked your profile. I think you changed something but can't figure out what. Might have to stalk it a few more times until it hits me. Your VM's are still turned off. :sus

Edit: oops, this is was for Cavey but Hoodie posted before I did!

I like editing. 

Another Edit: I don't think I'm the only one stalking Hoodie.


----------



## Daveyboy

I know I'm the only one who's excited by this...

but River Monsters season 4 is now on Netflix...Streaming in 3....2...1...


----------



## Hush7

Sooo bored! Everyone must be busy having a life. I'm jealous.

Oh, how I miss Queen Poppy. 

Edit: I don't like River Monsters. It's creepy! Not sure why anyone would want to go out on a river after watching even one episode.

Hmm...go to sleep or delete posts? Decisions, decisions!


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Sooo bored! Everyone must be busy having a life. I'm jealous.
> 
> Oh, how I miss Queen Poppy.
> 
> Edit: I don't like River Monsters. It's creepy! Not sure why anyone would want to go out on a river after watching even one episode.
> 
> Hmm...go to sleep or delete posts? Decisions, decisions!


I'm bored too :|

Why do you delete posts?


----------



## komorikun

I have no life either. I was just now listening to the radio on my mp3 player while playing string with the cats. After drinking some booze "borrowed" from my roommate of course.


----------



## Hush7

I delete posts because I get paranoid that I've posted too much. Yeah, that makes no sense but I keep doing it. :afr

I don't think I would drink that roommate's booze. She seems dirty. Might have been rolling around in cat poop while drinking from the bottle.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I don't think I would drink that roommate's booze. She seems dirty. Might have been rolling around in cat poop while drinking from the bottle.


:lol Lol Hush.. 
I think the closer it gets to midnight (your time), the funnier and funnier you get...
kind of like a reverse Cinderella.... I think that makes sense .. haha


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> :lol Lol Hush..
> I think the closer it gets to midnight (your time), the funnier and funnier you get...
> kind of like a reverse Cinderella.... I think that makes sense .. haha


I get weird when sleepy. 



Daveyboy said:


> Unstreaming 1... 2.....3
> I don't know what happened.. It shows up on the computer that season 4 is there.. but it won't show on my tablet !!
> I don't get it..
> 
> Don't mind me quoting myself.. I talk to myself a lot Lol


Oh dear, I hope it gets fixed soon so you can watch all of the scary river monsters. Maybe you can watch Buffy instead? 

I talk to myself too.


----------



## Daveyboy

At first I was excited when I checked New Releases on my TV Ondemand menu..
Star Trek 2, Iron Man 3, WW Z....

but now...eh.. I hate watching movies alone.. Don't have the patience.. 

wish I can fly some of you guys in for a couple of hours to watch it...
before I throw you out... haha only kidding.


----------



## NicoShy

What a weird feeling Im having. Like im on the planet alone. My phone could get cut off any day now. Internet is already gone. I should have gone with him, but then it would be awkward around him and his friends.


----------



## renegade disaster

what i'd like right now;
a secluded mancave stocked with, a bunch of old classic video games and consoles. a load of old vinyl and a nice audio setup. a big telly and a comfy sofa. food, alcohol and weed. the ability to be able to live there for a month and not speak to anyone.


----------



## h00dz

renegade disaster said:


> what i'd like right now;
> a secluded mancave stocked with, a bunch of old classic video games and consoles. a load of old vinyl and a nice audio setup. a big telly and a comfy sofa. food, alcohol and weed. the ability to be able to live there for a month and not speak to anyone.


Oh my god yes! Although I don't really care for the weed, everything else sounds golden~!


----------



## Daveyboy

Some reason I can't quote anybody....:|
But Hush... yes, Star Trek 2 was playing...should have came..

Forced myself to watch a movie...(Star Trek Into Darkness),
I say forced because I lack motivation to watch movies alone...

My Review..
In the beginning I thought I liked the 1st one better...
but as it went I enjoyed it more... 
action, and a little humor, special effects were great.. 

and there is a scene where Carol Marcus is standing there in nothing but a bra!! 
OMG giggle.. giggle ...I'm so mature...


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Some reason I can't quote anybody....:|
> But Hush... yes, Star Trek 2 was playing...should have came..
> 
> Forced myself to watch a movie...(Star Trek Into Darkness),
> I say forced because I lack motivation to watch movies alone...
> 
> My Review..
> In the beginning I thought I liked the 1st one better...
> but as it went I enjoyed it more...
> action, and a little humor, special effects were great..
> 
> and there is a scene where Carol Marcus is standing there in nothing but a bra!!
> OMG giggle.. giggle ...I'm so mature...


Darn, I want to watch that Star Trek movie. I liked the first one. Next time, don't lock your front door and I'll be able to sneak in and watch with you. :teeth

Maybe you should sign up for Skype? If you chat while watching a movie with someone, you might feel more motivated to watch those movies?

May I come over right now and watch the Seahawks game with you? I know you have a gigantic tv, coffee and Sno Caps there. I'll bring Junior Mints!

Oh yeah, what's the rating for Star Trek? Your mom and grandma don't want you to watch anything risqué so nothing above PG!


----------



## Daveyboy

^^ Some reason I can quote everybody but you....

I must be on your "not allowed to quote list" .. only kidding I know there's no such thing but I still can't quote you..

Yes my TV is 47" so it's big enough although I wish I had gotten the 52"..
Sorry no Seahawk game on in NY, they are showing Giants/Eagles.. but your welcome to watch...

Star Trek 2 Into Darkness is rated PG-13..Ooops 
I will make sure the next movie I watch is PG... probably...:lol


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> ^^ Some reason I can quote everybody but you....
> 
> I must be on your "not allowed to quote list" .. only kidding I know there's no such thing but I still can't quote you..
> 
> Yes my TV is 47" so it's big enough although I wish I had gotten the 52"..
> Sorry no Seahawk game on in NY, they are showing Giants/Eagles.. but your welcome to watch...
> 
> Star Trek 2 Into Darkness is rated PG-13..Ooops
> I will make sure the next movie I watch is PG... probably...:lol


You can't quote me because your parents set up parental controls on your computer. You are not allowed to talk to strangers, Davey! It's not safe! Also, I was mistaken.. You may only watch things that are rated G!

My gosh, why do all men buy gigantic tvs and then say, I wish I had a bigger tv? Is it really important for people on TV to be life-sized? I just don't get it. Bigger does not mean better! I like my little tv.

You didn't miss much by watching the other game. The Colts are big poopy heads! :cry


----------



## orwen2000

Looked around me.
It's very late at night.
I have two kids to handle tomorrow, and a job. With some responsibilities and ****.
So what am I doing awake?
Nothing really.
Well, ok, actually I'm reliving my twenties when my internet addiction was in full swing (at least not during college when my friends intervened and took it away cuz I asked them to).
Soon she'll wake up and notice I'm not there and call me to bed. Or not. Kids make us really tired. Or it's me who makes me really tired. Or something.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Sooooo bored.
> 
> I wish I could teleport to New York so I could hang out with Davey and watch a movie. He'd probably call the cops though since it's after midnight there. :teeth
> 
> Maybe teleport to Australia and drag Hoodie and Donnie to umm...shoot! I forgot the name of the place I'd want to visit. I'll have to edit after I look it up. Yes, I am so bored *I was looking at restaurant reviews for Melbourne. Hopetoun Tea Room!* The pictures of the dessert case make me drool.
> 
> Am off to look at Yelp and possibly look for places in Minneapolis (Verdant Tea Bar & Tasting Room) and Little Rock. Omg, Esugi is so lucky. He can go to The Pantry Restaurant and get their cheesecake with the creme brûlée-like top! I sound psycho.
> 
> Hmm...where does everyone else live?












Yes yes!


----------



## riderless

Randy thought


----------



## h00dz

*Edit. I was just having one of those moments, carry on...*


----------



## minnie52

*Aww h00dz...*

Just visualize that lady coming into your life and she will.:yes

I visualized my dream house (from a game show they used to have called: Win your Dreamhouse!) and it actually showed up in my life exactly as they showed it White house with black shutters and three pillars in the front! That was my house for 14 years.:teeth

I really believe in visualizing but, be careful what you wish for.:spank


----------



## estse

You've failed me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hush7

Did some stick figure drawings but not sure about posting them. Kind of embarrassing and can't seem to get Davey's stick figure right. :roll 
Uhh, don't feel like scanning them either or uploading them. Blah, blah, blah...

Three pieces of Toblerone was not a very filling dinner. I wish someone would make me a sandwich or something. I wonder what Donnie is making for dinner tonight? I wonder what Hoodie is making for dinner? I wonder what Davey had for dinner? Does Davey have a kitchen? I bet Cavey had some sort of giant piece of meat. A dinosaur leg? Minnie probably has something deliciously sinful in her kitchen. Esugi probably had a really good bowl of pho for dinner. I'm hungry. I think I'll go gnaw on my arm...


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Did some stick figure drawings but not sure about posting them. Kind of embarrassing and can't seem to get Davey's stick figure right. :roll
> Uhh, don't feel like scanning them either or uploading them. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Three pieces of Toblerone was not a very filling dinner. I wish someone would make me a sandwich or something. I wonder what Donnie is making for dinner tonight? I wonder what Hoodie is making for dinner? I wonder what Davey had for dinner? Does Davey have a kitchen? I bet Cavey had some sort of giant piece of meat. A dinosaur leg? Minnie probably has something deliciously sinful in her kitchen. Esugi probably had a really good bowl of pho for dinner. I'm hungry. I think I'll go gnaw on my arm...


What are these stick figures you speak of? :sus

I think I'm going to do some poached chicken with soy and ginger and spring onions ^_^

And I might even have one of these


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> What are these stick figures you speak of? :sus
> 
> I think I'm going to do some poached chicken with soy and ginger and spring onions ^_^
> 
> And I might even have one of these
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Davey was suspicious of my interview questions and decided I'm doing police sketches of people. Told him I can barely draw stick figures...and oh boy, I can't even do those! :|
> 
> Keep cooking, Hoodie! All girls love a man that can cook. :heart
> 
> Drool...
> 
> Sometimes I listen to The Notorious B.I.G.'s Hypnotize and sing Hoodie instead of Biggie. Really have no clue why I do this...


----------



## Koichi

Those advertisements that appear within the body of the top post on the page mess with my feng shui.


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> Have to work late this week so I've just been brown bagging turkey sandwiches...:blank
> 
> Lol.. I have a kitchen... I just don't have a woman to get in there and cooka me sum grub...
> Only joking .. I actually can be quite handy in the kitchen..


We should have a cook off!


----------



## riderless

I can hear the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## foe

I'm really diggin that new Bruno Mars song, _Treasure_. So corny, yet so catchy.

I used to be ashamed for liking pop songs, but now I don't care if anybody knows. A true sign of being too damn old to care.


----------



## Lize4

T


foe said:


> I'm really diggin that new Bruno Mars song, _Treasure_. So corny, yet so catchy.
> 
> I used to be ashamed for liking pop songs, but now I don't care if anybody knows. A true sign of being too damn old to care.


Eh? Too old for pop at 31? There is not an age limit to pop music. Most of the pop acts are in our age range. Katy Perry, Britney, Beyonce, Bruno, hell even Carly Rae Jepsen of 'Call Me Maybe' fame is turning 28.


----------



## foe

Lize4 said:


> T
> 
> Eh? Too old for pop at 31? There is not an age limit to pop music. Most of the pop acts are in our age range. Katy Perry, Britney, Beyonce, Bruno, hell even Carly Rae Jepsen of 'Call Me Maybe' fame is turning 28.


My uneducated guess is that most of their fans are either teenage girls or old people over 50. :b So I'm either a teenage girl at heart or a creepy old man.


----------



## h00dz

This thread gone got broked.


----------



## foe

I also absolutely l:heartve this song 



 Living in a rural town has also turned me into a country boy.


----------



## Hush7

foe said:


> I also absolutely l:heartve this song
> 
> 
> 
> Living in a rural town has also turned me into a country boy.


That video reminded me of this one: 



 :lol Must be all of the hanging out and dancing on cars and giant American flag?


----------



## Lize4

foe said:


> My uneducated guess is that most of their fans are either teenage girls or old people over 50. :b So I'm either a teenage girl at heart or a creepy old man.


50 old? Pff, I bought my mother Selena Gomez's cd for her 58th B-Day. I'm a big fan as well. I would get embarrassed by wanting something like a David Hasselhoff greatest hits album. Germany I'm side-eyeing you.


----------



## foe

Hush7 said:


> That video reminded me of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Must be all of the hanging out and dancing on cars and giant American flag?


That's my jam! :boogie

I bet Miley used to be a good country girl until Hollywood got a hold of her.



Lize4 said:


> 50 old? Pff, I bought my mother Selena Gomez's cd for her 58th B-Day. I'm a big fan as well. I would get embarrassed by wanting something like a David Hasselhoff greatest hits album. Germany I'm side-eyeing you.


I recently pre-ordered the new Pearl Jam CD, due out next Tuesday. Buying CD's = another sign of being old.


----------



## foe

I'm thinking of doing something creepy this weekend.


----------



## foe

It's not really creepy but it'll be awkward and weird.

Gonna see if I can get a girl to go out on a night wit me.


----------



## Lize4

Come to think of it, I can remember a time of cassette and VHS's....commodore computers with joysticks...playing videogames by inserting a disk...I am not old I am vintage.


----------



## h00dz

Lize4 said:


> Come to think of it, I can remember a time of cassette and VHS's....commodore computers with joysticks...playing videogames by inserting a disk...I am not old I am vintage.


I remember all those things too, now these god dang kids grow up with Ipads and the internet.

Don't mind me I'm just going to go sit in my old rocking chair.


----------



## Hush7

Lize4 said:


> Come to think of it, I can remember a time of cassette and VHS's....commodore computers with joysticks...playing videogames by inserting a disk...I am not old I am vintage.


Bet kids today don't even know that computer monitors only displayed stuff in a lovely shade of green. I like to say we're retro, since retro stuff is fun and makes a comeback from time to time. Vintage seems a bit stuffy and dusty and that's not us! :lol



h00dz said:


> I remember all those things too, now these god dang kids grow up with Ipads and the internet.
> 
> Don't mind me I'm just going to go sick in my old rocking chair.


Times have changed, old man. You need to get with the program, literally! How about a voice activated recliner you can program to all of your likes?


----------



## Lize4

foe said:


> It's not really creepy but it'll be awkward and weird.
> 
> Gonna see if I can get a girl to go out on a night wit me.


A creepy, awkward, weird weekend date? Hmm..Meh, sounds wholesome enough. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Lize4

When I think of retro, the 60s come to mind. When I think of Vintage, my jackets from HS come to mind. I think there are levels: contemporary, vintage, retro and then antique.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Bet kids today don't even know that computer monitors only displayed stuff in a lovely shade of green. I like to say we're retro, since retro stuff is fun and makes a comeback from time to time. Vintage seems a bit stuffy and dusty and that's not us! :lol
> 
> Times have changed, old man. You need to get with the program, literally! How about a voice activated recliner you can program to all of your likes?


Can it cook me breakfast and get my slippers too? If so im SOLD!


----------



## komorikun

I'm moving again. Lack of public transport, high car insurance rates ($200+ per month), only low paying jobs available to me at the moment, lack of meetup groups (making it hard for me to make friends), and my roommate quitting her job cinches it (she's home all the time). Not to mention almost all the guys messaging me on the dating site are dumb and/or douche-baggish/slimey. 

I mean i could probably find a low paying job and just bus it for 6 months to 1 year and then eventually get a better paying job and get a car but....blah...... efff it. 

I hope this will be my last long distance (over 100 miles) move for at least the next decade or so. I need to put down some roots and develop a social circle. Every time you move, you have to start from scratch- making new friends and buying furniture. I'll only move again if I get a high paying, fabulous job offer.


----------



## Owl-99

Hush7 said:


> I need a snack...
> 
> Junior mints?
> Cheese and crackers?
> A pear?
> 
> What do other people snack on? My snacks are so boring!
> 
> Edit: So glad Komorikun is getting away from the dirty cat poop woman. I hope her next move goes well and she is able to find what she is looking for there.


I snack on cheese twists, almonds and bananas .


----------



## komorikun

So many active meetup groups in the new city, waaaaaay more than Miami or SF. I'm getting a little excited. And finally I will be able to get around easily.


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> So many active meetup groups in the new city, waaaaaay more than Miami or SF. I'm getting a little excited. And finally I will be able to get around easily.


Where did you move to, if you don't mind me asking?

Miami seems like a place that would have a lot of activities there.


----------



## foe

I wish I was an arts & crafts person so I can turn my junk into something useful. I have so many cardboard boxes from Amazon mails and I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a dream in which I had been an NFL wide receiver. I was also in the Hall of Fame. The problem is that my dream consciousness had no recollection of ever having played football. I discovered this by walking into a small bookstore and finding a large wall of books, each one about a different member of the Hall of Fame. Some part of me knew I was in it, so I looked and sure enough found a book with my name and photo on it. This mystified me and several other people in the dream. Even though I did not recall it, the evidence was right in front of me that I had been in the NFL, so I had to accept it.


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> Where did you move to, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Miami seems like a place that would have a lot of activities there.


Haven't done move #2 yet. I only know about the stuff I'm interested in, so maybe there are lots of jetskiing or sports type meetups. Maybe I will get interested in that sort of stuff eventually but not now. I don't really want to burn my lily white skin. SF wasn't the best but Miami is even worse for meetups probably because it's not really an American city.


----------



## kesker

this is dry.... and too many pickles


----------



## One Lonely Visitor

.


----------



## h00dz

Its friday friday, got to get down on friday, looking forward to the weekend weekend


----------



## riderless

Don't ask me
I wouldn't have a clue


----------



## DarrellLicht

It's never fun to have folks jumping your jock despite your efforts ..


----------



## orwen2000

Should really start folding the clothes, they're laying in a heap over there on the sofa.


----------



## foe

Girl I worked with today was shocked to find out I'm 31. She thought I was her age, 23-25, and didn't even think I was in my 30's.


----------



## h00dz

God I'm so bored...


----------



## Hush7

My wifi keeps going wonky and shutting off whenever it wants to because it is evil and spiteful. I use it so much, it probably feels a wee bit ****ty.


----------



## riderless

I may be nice but I can never be that nice.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> My wifi keeps going wonky and shutting off whenever it wants to because it is evil and spiteful. I use it so much, it probably feels a wee bit ****ty.
> 
> I can't find the thread I wanted to post this in so I shall post it here. It will be much easier for me to find and delete later since my new hobby is deleting my posts.
> 
> I would like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But under the following conditions:
> 
> 1. I'm not married at the time.
> 2. The guy isn't my husband's best friend which I guess isn't really the second condition because I wouldn't be married.
> 
> Just want a nice guy who loves and accepts me and all of my flaws.


How does number 2 even work? :con

Ironic your last statement, that's all I want in the opposite. I wouldn't think its asking to much is it? But sometimes it defiantly feels that way.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Which part of number two? I would like a guy to love me for all of me. He won't see my flaws the way I see them. To him, they either won't be an issue or he'll find them to be cute little quirks.


"2. The guy isn't my husband's best friend which I guess isn't really the second condition because I wouldn't be married."

How can he be your husbands best friend, if you are not married? :um

EDIT: To me what you are requesting should not be an issue. Everyone has baggage, you don't fall in love with part of a person, you fall in love with the whole package or nothing at all. If they are really worth it they will take everything, and still appreciate the person you are.


----------



## komorikun

Why is my roommate up at 5am? Normally she doesn't get up till 7am. She never sleeps and half the time even if she does she's sleeping passed out on the sofa. I want to be alone. Seriously don't want to listen to more of her medical issues. She's turned into a super hypochondriac with 80 zillion ailments. Now she's blaming some pill for her stomach for all the symptoms. Before she was blaming strep throat that she got from her girlfriend, airconditioning vents at her workplace, construction at her workplace. 

But she keeps smoking like a chimney and doesn't give a crap about the cats' ear mites. Never takes them to the vet.


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Girl I worked with today was shocked to find out I'm 31. She thought I was her age, 23-25, and didn't even think I was in my 30's.


Similar thing happened again this morning. LOL....at my age, it is a compliment now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hush7 said:


> My wifi keeps going wonky and shutting off whenever it wants to because it is evil and spiteful. I use it so much, it probably feels a wee bit ****ty.


Sometimes resetting the modem/router fixes that problem. If you don't know how to do that, try locating the little pin hole on your modem and use a needle to push the little button inside. As for the router, just unplug it for like ten seconds.

Just reset the modem first, wait for all the green lights and then reset the router.


----------



## melissa75

Wrinkles and under-eye circles. I look old and tired.


----------



## Hush7

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sometimes resetting the modem/router fixes that problem. If you don't know how to do that, try locating the little pin hole on your modem and use a needle to push the little button inside. As for the router, just unplug it for like ten seconds.
> 
> Just reset the modem first, wait for all the green lights and then reset the router.


Thanks Scrub-Zero. Ever since I got a wifi amplifier/extender thingy, my wifi goes crazy. If I don't have it, my signal is too weak in certain areas of my house. I think it's because my computer is in my basement office and I'm always upstairs. Should probably just move my computer stuff so I don't have to deal with wonky wifi. I use such technical terms. :lol


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> That gif is from a movie. The guy with the signs is in love with his best friend's wife. I said I wanted that, but not that version where the guy turns out to be kind of a creeper for going after his friend's wife. I just want a guy who thinks I'm perfect. Well, not perfect but perfect for him.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not explaining this very well.


You explained it just fine Hushy - and don't worry - that's not too much to ask for - everyone deserves to have someone that accepts them for how they are.


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> I may be nice but I can never be that nice.


I'm beginning to suspect you're not that nice at all.


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> You explained it just fine Hushy - and don't worry - that's not too much to ask for - everyone deserves to have someone that accepts them for how they are.


Thank you, Donnie! You really are the best! :heart


----------



## Esugi78

Got to work a lot of shifts on my low paying job next week... I really hope I can find other jobs in the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## riderless

don36 said:


> I'm beginning to suspect you're not that nice at all.


Yeah but you didn't have to withdraw me from your friend list, Don.
Don ! Don Don!
You've carved a niche here as an Over 30's mod. so I'll take this as an official warning. Should I take the hint and just leave now?


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> Yeah but you didn't have to withdraw me from your friend list, Don.
> Don ! Don Don!
> You've carved a niche here as an Over 30's mod. so I'll take this as an official warning. Should I take the hint and just leave now?


I'm not a mod. But I don't want to be "friends" with you.

Maybe just learn some manners.

Edit: I come on here a lot because I'm lonely. And I don't like you coming on here and offending people I like.


----------



## Pompeii

I like naked mud wrestling with friends.


----------



## harrison

Pompeii said:


> I like naked mud wrestling with friends.


Don't suppose you've got any videos?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I found out a little while ago that my sister is in the custody of the local mental health institution.. It wasn't a good weekend apparently.


----------



## Esugi78

To the more innocent times, when things felt simpler and silly hopeful things like finding that perfect significant other felt more realistic (not that it can't happen, but the chance and optimism dwindles as time keep ticking xD )


----------



## komorikun

Do smokers ever have to wake up in the middle of the night or very early to get some nicotine into their system?


----------



## komorikun

It's so creepy how a lot of bedrooms in this city have a window to the walkway outside. My roommate goes out there to smoke several times a day and she's right outside my window. So annoying.


----------



## riderless

OK OK I'm leaving. Just one more post.:um


----------



## intheshadows

It's my birthday today.


----------



## foe

intheshadows said:


> It's my birthday today.


Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## anonymid

intheshadows said:


> It's my birthday today.


Happy birthday! :hb :yay


----------



## renegade disaster

I just looked on a site for finding food banks, I wish there was one which was closer. according to the site the nearest one is just under 4 miles away.
its also kind of out in the sticks, whats the point in that! aren't they meant to be in the heart of the community and in the more populated areas where its needed...
hmm.


----------



## minnie52

moroff said:


> I found out a little while ago that my sister is in the custody of the local mental health institution.. It wasn't a good weekend apparently.


Sorry to hear about your sister. Hope everything turns out okay...


----------



## minnie52

*May all your dreams come true*



intheshadows said:


> It's my birthday today.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

:clap :hb


----------



## Scrub-Zero

the drop rate is horrible.


----------



## melissa75

I must be the back-up plan. Awesome!


----------



## foe

So working two jobs of 60-70 hours a week has been a great excuse for not having a social life. But when I have the little free-time that I have, I'm still feeling lonely and in desperate need of any kind of companionship.


----------



## h00dz

Going to see my psychologist tomorrow, this is going to be awkward and scary :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero

What in Oblivion is that?


----------



## Owl-99

:squeeze


Hush7 said:


> I'm so needy and pathetic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Do smokers ever have to wake up in the middle of the night or very early to get some nicotine into their system?


 When I used to smoke one of my greatest pleasures was laying in the dark and smoking like half a pack over the course of about 5 hours or so (I had chronic insomnia in those days so I had nothing better to do).

But yeah. Sometimes in the warm weather I'd go outside and smoke late at night. It's nice out when there's nobody anywhere around and everything is silent.


----------



## IcedOver

I find it amusing sometimes that people at work feel the need to use "AM" or "PM" when detailing the times of some things in an e-mail. For example, someone saying that a meeting will be at 3:30 PM. Is the "PM" really necessary? I doubt we'll be having a meeting at 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## Jeff

IcedOver said:


> I find it amusing sometimes that people at work feel the need to use "AM" or "PM" when detailing the times of some things in an e-mail. For example, someone saying that a meeting will be at 3:30 PM. Is the "PM" really necessary? I doubt we'll be having a meeting at 3:30 in the morning.


:lol


----------



## Yer Blues

These St. John's wort pills are rather large, they look like something you'd shove up a horse's butt. I hope they're not suppositories?


----------



## LoungeFly

h00dz said:


> Going to see my psychologist tomorrow, this is going to be awkward and scary :|


First time? Good luck. Please report back if you would? I may be making an appointment soon.


----------



## LoungeFly

Having a rough night. Feeling really really sad, and really alone.


----------



## Daveyboy

Ugh! 2 hours before I was getting off the boss asked if I wanted to work both Saturday and Sunday...:?

Of course I said yes because I'm nice and I could use the extra money...
but have to kiss my stay up late/sleep-in weekend goodbye..


----------



## Daveyboy

I am eating a cupcake with orange frosting and candy corn stuck on top...
These should be illegal...

forum is kind of quiet tonight.. might have to go troll the youngsters... haha


----------



## intheshadows

A very uneventful birthday.... (earlier this week)

Also I'm dreading work tonight. Being in charge is sooo overrated.


----------



## foe

Is a 6-to-7 hour nap considered a nap? Now I just hope I can go back to sleep and wake up in 5 hours to go to work.


----------



## sawako

I wish guys closer in my age liked me. I get really disgusted when guys in their late 40-60s hit on me.


----------



## Northern Lights

It's not a good idea to listen to Journey while trying to handle a break up after a 14 year relationship :sus


----------



## housebunny

Northern Lights said:


> It's not a good idea to listen to Journey while trying to handle a break up after a 14 year relationship :sus


no, it'ts not...14 years is a long time... :hug


----------



## Northern Lights

housebunny said:


> no, it'ts not...14 years is a long time... :hug


Thank you! And yes, 14 years is a very long time. I feel like randomly crying today. Not because I want him back, our relationship was beyond hope in the end. But because I am so clueless about how to live on my own. It's such a difficult situation and I have no idea about how to handle it! :sigh


----------



## Daveyboy

My neighbors cat ( Mittens) hasn't been around all week...

Maybe she's mad that I did so many extra hours at work..:blank


----------



## komorikun

Glad I'm moving. Getting sick of hearing about all my roommate's illnesses. I know I should have sympathy but it's just too much. I don't know if she is really sick or just a hypochondriac. She talks about it a lot with me and she is constantly on the telephone talking to various people about her health issues. 

Seems like she has way more problems than 1 person could possibly have, although she does have prior issues. Had part of her liver removed as a child and her gallbladder removed last year. 

Now she has issues with diarrhea, acid reflux, thrush in her mouth and crotch, stomach is bloated, apparently has a hernia is getting surgery for it, chronic pain in her ear, vertigo, thyroid cancer discovered because of the CT scan for the ear. There's probably more that I can't think of now. 

She's only 35.


----------



## IcedOver

Kind of an awkward situation going on, at least for me. My dad has a golfing buddy, a guy in his seventies whom he's known for a few years who owns his own company and has Steelers tickets through that company. He often gives them to clients. A few weeks ago he said his clients couldn't go, and he offered two to my dad for free, and I went. It went okay even though the Steelers sucked it, and the friend's wife, grandson and the grandson's girlfriend also went. I'm a Steelers fan and have been to a few games before, so this was good. However, I don't feel right going with someone I don't know, nor in the idea that he would ever feel obligated to offer the tickets to my dad and I.

Last week he offered them again for yesterday's game, and we met him and just his grandson at the seats. The guy's really nice, but unlike last time he didn't really even talk to me (although we gave high-5s after the game-winning FG) and his grandson said nothing to me. Of course it's hard to talk during a game, especially to someone two seats down, but it felt odd. My social hangups are telling me that they found something odd about me last time. Then when we left the seats, I didn't have to go to the restroom but they all did. I waited outside and my dad came out and said that they were stuck in a line and the friend said he'd see us later. My dad took that to mean that we shouldn't wait for them, so we left, and I don't know if that was the right call. I really hope we aren't offered the tickets again because it just doesn't feel right; he should them to clients or family, but my dad believes that we shouldn't really turn him down because he'll never offer them again. So I don't know.


----------



## Esugi78

She's cute, she's sweet aaaaaanndd I can't talk to her because I don't know what to talk about and I don't enjoy talking.... xD damn it...


----------



## pinkkeith

I can't wait to get home and eat some leftover pizza. I wish I could go to the grocery store.


----------



## Hush7

Sooo bored. Having a girly night. Can't decide what color to paint my toenails. Halloween is coming up, so maybe something festive? What's a good Halloween color? Black? Orange? Purple? Maybe paint them all a solid color and do a bit of nail art on the big toes? This is much too stressful. I should stick to a standard red or maybe maroon since it's autumn. Ugg, maybe grey? I wish my fingernails would hurry up and grow. I must not be getting enough calcium since I keep breaking them. I don't know what to do. Maybe I'll do a face mask while I decide... :roll


----------



## Esugi78

No more snacking while gaming, it creates infinite loop of excuses! I should stop playing game but I still have snack left, maybe just a bit more until I finished the snack. I should stop snacking, I've ate too much! But the game alllllmost finish... maybe just a bit more until the game's done. Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## Daveyboy

Just took a quick break from watching the game....
I will agree with you Hush the forum has been quiet lately....
Thought it was just me ...
I'm working so many hours at work right now, but it seems quieter...:blank

I think Hush should come up with at least 2 new threads this week....
Pressure...:clap

Candy Corn Nails...Yummy Oooey Gooey.. I'll be waiting for the pic of your face mask...:lol


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Just took a quick break from watching the game....
> I will agree with you Hush the forum has been quiet lately....
> Thought it was just me ...
> I'm working so many hours at work right now, but it seems quieter...:blank
> 
> I think Hush should come up with at least 2 new threads this week....
> Pressure...:clap
> 
> Candy Corn Nails...Yummy Oooey Gooey.. I'll be waiting for the pic of your face mask...:lol
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I don't like starting threads so you start two of them and I will post in them. :p
> How about:
> 30+ milk lovers unite
> 30+ quiet people who hate a quiet forum
> 30+ Holidays at Davey's
> 
> Picture of me with a face mask is never going to happen...unless you post a real picture of you? Has to be current! Bet you're as cute as Davey and Goliath.
> 
> Edit:
> 30+ spa day at Davey's
> 
> [IMG]http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5xz6meIpu1qg6i18o1_500.gif


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I don't like starting threads so you start two of them and I will post in them.
> How about:
> 30+ milk lovers unite
> 30+ quiet people who hate a quiet forum
> 30+ Holidays at Davey's
> 
> *Picture of me with a face mask is never going to happen*...unless you post a real picture of you? Has to be current! Bet you're as cute as Davey and Goliath.


Aww come on, live a little


----------



## keep2myself

I'm so tired - I can't sleep.:yawn


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I don't like starting threads so you start two of them and I will post in them.
> How about:
> 30+ milk lovers unite
> 30+ quiet people who hate a quiet forum
> 30+ Holidays at Davey's


:lol I like them... I will try to think of some threads...


----------



## Daveyboy

Haha... I glad I amuse myself sometimes...


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh Hush... Why would you delete your thought....
It was so pleasant I couldn't even think of a response to it without ruining it....


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Oh Hush... Why would you delete your thought....
> It was so pleasant I couldn't even think of a response to it without ruining it....


Sorry Davey. I get panicky and feel dumb sometimes. I edited it a couple times before deleting it. Maybe I'll repost tomorrow? :squeeze


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Sorry Davey. I get panicky and feel dumb sometimes. I edited it a couple times before deleting it. Maybe I'll repost tomorrow? :squeeze


I demand this to be reposted! :wife


----------



## pinkkeith

Going to see my therapist today. It has been causing me some anxiety. So much that I called off work today.


----------



## orwen2000

So today me and that guy got off together from the bus from work. We work at the same place but it's a huge place so we usually don't meet there, only on the way to work. I don't even know him very well at all, we just happened to have been to the same year at college like 10 years ago, and I barely knew him then because I was in software and he in electrical eng. But we sort of had a mutual acquaintance back then, so when he started working at my place he started talking with me. 
He's just that kind of a talkative guy, I know you know what I mean.

But strangely enough I feel comfortable talking with him. Ok, it's not strange - he does most of the talking, whenever there's silence he quickly fills it up with some inane topic, usually something I can talk about as well. And since I barely know him and he barely knows me (but he thinks I'm really smart), I feel less pressure when speaking and my mind doesn't do the "he'll think I'm stupid if I say x" stuff.

So anyway, today he was on the same bus as me and we talked and it was nice.

Oh, and he's like 33-35 or so, I'm pretty sure he's not married and doesn't have children and I'm pretty sure he also doesn't have a girlfriend, also I'm pretty sure he's not gay (although I could be wrong). This makes him likeable 

I also feel kind of superior to him since I'm married with children. It's a stupid and petty thing to feel, I know, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Daveyboy

In 30 minutes........


----------



## LoungeFly

pinkkeith said:


> Going to see my therapist today. It has been causing me some anxiety. So much that I called off work today.


How did it go? I hop OK.


----------



## Esugi78

Daveyboy said:


> In 30 minutes........


Do you watch that Davey? How is 3rd season so far? I loved 1st season, 2nd season is... ok... good ending but too many fillers throughout 2nd season, both season crept me out, not sure if I have what it takes to watch that scary stuff again xD


----------



## intheshadows

I've been lying about my age. I've been officially 30 for a week now.


----------



## h00dz

I cant sleep and its driving me CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYY.

I wish I had someone to talk to when I cant sleep :/


----------



## pinkkeith

I had a great session with my therapist yesterday. I am not able to cry in front of her but I did open up and tell some of the stuff going on in my head. I was so relieved that she took it so well and made me feel better about myself.


----------



## DarrellLicht

...What kind of man calls his own daughter a 'w***e' to her face. Under any context.. A classless a*****e, that's what.

Hating my f***ing family..


----------



## Daveyboy

Esugi78 said:


> Do you watch that Davey? How is 3rd season so far? I loved 1st season, 2nd season is... ok... good ending but too many fillers throughout 2nd season, both season crept me out, not sure if I have what it takes to watch that scary stuff again xD


I really like the show, but have to admit...

Season 1 was the best...
Season 2 was good...
Season 3.. So far I give it an Ehhh.. Not as "spooky" as 1 or 2..
Maybe the witch/supernatural/voodoo stuff isn't for me....

But I watch it..Not much else on nowadays..


----------



## Esugi78

Daveyboy said:


> I really like the show, but have to admit...
> 
> Season 1 was the best...
> Season 2 was good...
> Season 3.. So far I give it an Ehhh.. Not as "spooky" as 1 or 2..
> Maybe the witch/supernatural/voodoo stuff isn't for me....
> 
> But I watch it..Not much else on nowadays..


Ahhh... I think I'll just wait until the season end then, and just watch the compilation. Walking Dead is on!!! So far they've been really good. First season was the best, but the storyline better than 2nd/3rd seasons so far


----------



## Daveyboy

Sometimes even a simple but anticipated thing can bring a happy day....


----------



## melissa75

I can't seem to do anything for myself. It's amazing I can even get myself to work every day.


----------



## DarrellLicht

A convenience store clerk called me by my first name. Apparently he's my neighbor. 
I don't recall any exchange with the guy, but he knows my name.

Feeling a bit paranoid now :um:hide


----------



## Hush7

Happy 90th Birthday, Vegemite! :hb


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Happy 90th Birthday, Vegemite! :hb












You know about vegemite! :squeeze

For this glorious occasion I'm going to go have some RIGHT NOW!


----------



## pinkkeith

Do you ever wonder what the world would be like without you in it? Like George Bailey from Its a Wonderful Life. I don't think I would be missed at all.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Me too.

Happy Friday Part 2.


----------



## LoungeFly

pinkkeith said:


> Do you ever wonder what the world would be like without you in it? Like George Bailey from Its a Wonderful Life. I don't think I would be missed at all.


Sometimes, but I wonder more about what life might be like if i took a different route in life. Went to college, worked a second job, joined more clubs, etc. Went to a different high school. What would life be like if I took a different route in life.


----------



## pinkkeith

LoungeFly said:


> Sometimes, but I wonder more about what life might be like if i took a different route in life. Went to college, worked a second job, joined more clubs, etc. Went to a different high school. What would life be like if I took a different route in life.


I wonder about that sometimes as well, but I wonder more about what the world would be like without me in it more.


----------



## komorikun

LoungeFly said:


> Sometimes, but I wonder more about what life might be like if i took a different route in life. Went to college, worked a second job, joined more clubs, etc. Went to a different high school. What would life be like if I took a different route in life.


I wonder what would have happened if my mom hadn't gotten cancer and died. Or what would have happened if I had finished university before moving to Japan.


----------



## IcedOver

It's been three months, but the frustration over an interpersonal disappointment I experienced is like a cold I can't shake. It just keeps coming back. Even when I feel I've gotten a better perspective on it, the disappointment and regret return to gnaw at me. What makes it worse is that I know I have no right to be upset at something that would be considered trivial, even though realistically I know it was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity which went south through no fault of my own.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'll be absolutely damned.


----------



## minnie52

IcedOver said:


> It's been three months, but the frustration over an interpersonal disappointment I experienced is like a cold I can't shake. It just keeps coming back. Even when I feel I've gotten a better perspective on it, the disappointment and regret return to gnaw at me. What makes it worse is that I know I have no right to be upset at something that would be considered trivial, even though realistically I know it was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity which went south through no fault of my own.


I have this happen a lot in my life. Am finally able to write on these things again and dissect them and look up my word definitions to find out the true meanings of what really took place in some instances. I was blocked from my writing for years and was horrible. Now at least I am able to find some comfort in writing things down again and just feel like I could go on typing forever on it. Like now lol, I will stop rambling...


----------



## LSF

I suck at my job :/


----------



## DarrellLicht

If Joey, Johnny, Dee Dee didn't make it to heaven, I won't either.


----------



## melissa75

So lonely! Apparently to feel better, I'm watching The Shining.


----------



## LoungeFly

Friday night. I've been watching HGTV for the past 3 hours. Nothing more, nothing less. Might just go to bed soon.


----------



## harrison

Just had to take Harrison to the vet - if you've ever seen the movie "Marley and Me" then that's pretty much what he's like.

Between this dog and my family I really need a holiday - I'm knackered!!


----------



## Daveyboy

moroff said:


> If Joey, Johnny, Dee Dee didn't make it to heaven, I won't either.


Not sure if they made it to heaven or not...

But they made it to the Long Island Music hall of Fame right down the road from me...

..and of course the more famous one in Cleveland...RIP


----------



## DarrellLicht

Daveyboy said:


> Not sure if they made it to heaven or not...
> 
> But they made it to the Long Island Music hall of Fame right down the road from me...
> 
> ..and of course the more famous one in Cleveland...RIP


lol least of all Joey. he's such a sweet/gentle guy, I don't think he would ever think of demoralizing anyone at any point.


----------



## Daveyboy

I can't edit my posts today... Ugh!


----------



## Buerhle

Facebook is so boring


----------



## Buerhle

I really don't get fb.


----------



## typemismatch

I think I could live on scrambled egg. I could have it with toast or in a roll or just on it's own or with some bacon or with some sausages or with a bar of dairy milk or with macaroni cheese or with fish and chips or with a curry. Yes, I think I could definitely live on scrambled egg.


----------



## pinkkeith

It really sucks when you're play an iPhone game and it asks you to invite three friends in order to open the next level. That's usually when I have to either quit or buy the game.


----------



## pinkkeith

Okay. I'm sitting here on the train coming home and this lady sits next to me when there are a dozen other empty seats. It is freaking me out!


----------



## foe

Work, work, work. Work. Work. Work. That's all I've been doing. 

What's the point of extra cash when you have no one to spend it with? Not saying friendship and companionship can be bought, but I want to go out sometimes...with somebody...anybody.

Enjoy life a little bit.


----------



## foe

Also, I misplaced my favorite hoodie somewhere. It's not at home, it's not in my car, it's at Job #1...I do think I left it overnight at Job #2 and somebody must have stolen it.


----------



## h00dz

I'm trying to put together a new set, and I cant find high quality audio files of the songs I want to use... :bah


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I'm trying to put together a new set, and I cant find high quality audio files of the songs I want to use... :bah


:idea Why don't you include your BSB song in your set? :clap:yay:boogie


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> I'm trying to put together a new set, and I cant find high quality audio files of the songs I want to use... :bah





Hush7 said:


> :idea Why don't you include your BSB song in your set? :clap:yay:boogie


:evil  :lol Oh NO... Say it isn't so....


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> :idea Why don't you include your BSB song in your set? :clap:yay:boogie


----------



## Ckg2011

I will be 31 on December 26th 2013.


----------



## h00dz

Just shaved my beard, big mistake :|


----------



## renegade disaster

h00dz said:


>


:lol



h00dz said:


> Just shaved my beard, big mistake :|


yea I know that feel. I always think its a good idea and it would improve my look then I instantly regret it once its all gone.


----------



## LoungeFly

On hold with my health insurance company. Sooo anxious right now. I"m gonna ask them about mental health coverage. And I know nothing about insurance plans and the different verbage they use. *deep breathing*


----------



## komorikun

OMG.  My sister has gone nuts. She just told me she's not using birth control. The guy she is dating is el broko and in the middle of a divorce. She's only been going out with him since June. As I mentioned before he has asked to borrow thousands of dollars from her. She doesn't even have a career either. 

She's completely lost her mind. This from someone who has been saying for a decade that she never wants kids and wants to become a rich *****. 

You don't have kids with someone unstable who has no money!! :mum

She's going to end up one of those poor, desperate single mothers.


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't think there should be world time zones...

People should just have to learn to live in the dark...:duck


----------



## pinkkeith

Why do I keep waking up in the middle of the night? Why is my cat running around the house?


----------



## IcedOver

I've had some nutty, involved dreams the last two nights. Perhaps it's because I haven't been eating well and maybe I'm absorbing my own fat or something. Last night I dreamed I single handedly affected a major baseball game, perhaps the World Series (one of the teams was Boston, anyway), a la Steve Bartman -- the guy who incurred Chicago Cubs fans' wrath by messing with a foul ball that may have been catchable. I found myself in the outfield during the game, and my dad was somehow on the team, an outfielder. I had no business being on the field, but I was a few yards in front of him and talking to him, then I turned around and a ball was flying my way. I caught it barehanded in my left hand and thought I had done well, then realized that I shouldn't even be on the field. The umpire gave me a disapproving look and did not call "out" but artificially made the count 2 and 1, which upset the crowd. Then I was with my dad and brother in some area near by separate from the field and stands and we wanted the batter who hit the ball to me to get out because that would mean what I did hadn't affected much and the fans wouldn't hate me. The inning dragged on and on and the batter wouldn't strike out. Then the game took a break, I was told for 55 minutes, and all the stands cleared. I was terrified that someone was going to assault me.

Then I woke up for a few minutes and went back to sleep and into the same dream. When the game came back, we were first in the stands and then in some kind of casino-style area back in the interior of the stadium, still anxious that someone knew what I had done and would accost me. As I was sitting, a ghetto thug-type guy came up and whipped his hand back and forth in front of my face but did not touch me. Then another thug came up, counted out a bunch of large bills and handed them to me, I guess in repayment for benefitting his betting by messing stuff up or something. I thought the money might be illicit, so I just put it on the ground. That's all I really recall. If I were to interpret this dream, it refers to my fear of failure and messing up, but also my tendency to stay in situations that are harmful to myself (instead of leaving the stadium, for instance). Maybe we should have a 30+ dream log or something.


----------



## intheshadows

Just wondering who I am and where I belong..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why am I still awake? I mean, I'm not really tired but It really does feel pretty good to get in bed these days. Instead of sitting here listening to my computer buzz and the water flowing down the gutter, I could be flat on my back with my mouth open not knowing or caring about anything.

I keep getting this feeling like there's really something I want to do and if I just stay awake another half hour or so, it'll come to me. But then it never does and little by little, I start to yawn. Eventually, it's nonstop yawning and I have to go to bed.

When I finally do, it feels like some weight is being lifted. I know I will be gone out of this reality soon and though I know it'll be back to oppress me when I wake, the sweet nothingness of the void that is quickly enveloping me is irresistible and very welcome. 

Everything is as it should be. My bare feet are exposed with the cool air blowing over them. My body is warm under the blanket. The pillow is softer than it's ever been. And before I know it, I open my eyes and wonder what happened to my glorious respite. 

:yawn


----------



## LoungeFly

So, I'm sitting upstairs, listening to the sounds of children laughing while trick or treating. I'm sitting up in my room with tears in my eyes. I've always wanted to take kids of my own on this great night, but as the years tick by, it seems less and less likely I'll have kids of my own, unless I can get this anxiety under control quick and meet a great guy.


----------



## h00dz

LoungeFly said:


> So, I'm sitting upstairs, listening to the sounds of children laughing while trick or treating. I'm sitting up in my room with tears in my eyes. I've always wanted to take kids of my own on this great night, but as the years tick by, it seems less and less likely I'll have kids of my own, unless I can get this anxiety under control quick and meet a great guy.


You will meet that person! Have no fear, see it in your future and it will happen


----------



## LoungeFly

h00dz said:


> You will meet that person! Have no fear, see it in your future and it will happen


Thank you! It's just so hard. I have been asked out, I say I can't, I'm working on myself right now ( partially true I guess ) I have people who want to set me up, and I feel sick to my stomach with worry, my head spins, my heart races and I even get a little pain right above my heart.

I'm just really really hoping that with some therapy and maybe meds I can chill out long enough to meet some people and not want to just run and hide.


----------



## komorikun

LoungeFly said:


> So, I'm sitting upstairs, listening to the sounds of children laughing while trick or treating. I'm sitting up in my room with tears in my eyes. I've always wanted to take kids of my own on this great night, but as the years tick by, it seems less and less likely I'll have kids of my own, unless I can get this anxiety under control quick and meet a great guy.


How old are you?


----------



## komorikun

Well, move #2 is over. God I'm so sick of moving. Feel so shell shocked. The girl at this sublet is nice but this place is far from homey. No heater, hard bed thingy, and lack of privacy. 

I hope this works out. I kind of lost what little gung-honess on the last move but now I need to find a job even faster.....before the money runs out. And winter is coming.....


----------



## pinkkeith

It is a Friday and I'm going into work. The last day of the work week. I should be excited, so why am I so jittery.


----------



## LoungeFly

komorikun said:


> How old are you?


I'll be 35 in December


----------



## Daveyboy

30+ section ultra quiet tonight...

I have to find something new on Netflix.....
Finished Dr. Who, Xena, and Star trek (orig)

Maybe Buffy? Not sure if I can do all 7 seasons thou.. Might take years...



Or Baywatch... If Mom doesn't know.....


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> 30+ section ultra quiet tonight...
> 
> I have to find something new on Netflix.....
> Finished Dr. Who, Xena, and Star trek (orig)
> 
> Maybe Buffy? Not sure if I can do all 7 seasons thou.. Might take years...


Watch Buffy! Buffy! Buffy!










It won't take years and afterwards, you can watch Angel! :yay


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I was making progress so I thought I would finally accept a poker night invite. Some guy I vaguely know invited me, he knows me because he was a roommate of a friend of mine. (Yes I have friends I know it's difficult to accept. I always feel like I should explain myself as to how that is possible...) Another friend went too, know him for a long time, I wouldn't even be there if there wasn't at least a good friend present.

So I went. Didn't say a word. Anxious as hell. Felt like every word uttered towards my person was an insult. Felt unwelcome and not wanted by the rest of the group. 

At least I wasn't sweating like a pig... lol


----------



## foe

I need a new life plan. My 2011 two-year plan was a success, but I still want more out of life.


----------



## Esugi78

Went to retirement home yesterday for food delivery and it reminds me how we have such a limited time physically and probably mentally too to do things that we want to do at acceptable rate. I have maybe 30 or so more years before my strength gone, maybe a few more years if I exercise regularly, and who knows how long I'll have mentally. Kind of remind me that I need to do what I want to do now because many years from now, even if I have the will to do it, my body probably can't catch up to it. Maybe I should volunteer at retirement places too like once a week, both as a constant reminder, as well as doing good deed


----------



## intheshadows

I think I'll grow out my hair even more.


----------



## Neo1234

You might want to decide fast. We
live in a dangerous world. If you see
a chance to be happy, you have to
fight for it, so later you have no
regrets.And also we are so busy watching what's ahead of us or what's been in the past, that we don't take time to enjoy where we are atm.


----------



## Esugi78

Why do people love drama soooo much? Almost everyday there's always drama where I work, sheesh


----------



## power2theweak

39 years old today.


----------



## power2theweak

Awww...thanks! Hope you have a nice day, too! 



mark101 said:


> Hope you have a great day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Could somebody explain to me why British people gulp so often when they're speaking? I was watching a Youtube video with this British dude and it seemed like he stopped ever other word to do this really overemphasized gulp. I kind of felt bad for him. It was almost like he was in pain.


----------



## komorikun

The sun here is super weak. Don't have to worry about getting wrinkles or a sunburn that's for sure.


----------



## BeNice

Even if I was more inclined to be social, my social life at this point would still be declining. People just don't "party" now like they do in their 20's. All obvious stuff, but I feel like I missed the boat in so many ways but still want to go out and have some kind of fun. Road trip, long-term winter getaways, etc. It's not about drinking a ton or doing drugs or going to bars. I just want to experience something and be somewhere else. I feel like there is no one else around me like that.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> The sun here is super weak. Don't have to worry about getting wrinkles or a sunburn that's for sure.


How's your move??

Did you move out of state???
or just another part of it???


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> How's your move??
> 
> Did you move out of state???
> or just another part of it???


Out of state. Twice in 4 months. It's okay so far I guess. The main thing is I have to find a job. The sublet (for 1 month only) is not the best but at least the new roomie is nice. No window in the bedroom and the roommate has to go thru my room to use the bathroom or to leave the apartment.


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> Out of state. Twice in 4 months.


How is that even possible? Are you rich?


----------



## komorikun

tbyrfan said:


> How is that even possible? Are you rich?


No. First place didn't work out. Live on the cheap with roommates. I never go out to eat.


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> No. First place didn't work out. Live on the cheap with roommates. I never go out to eat.


All that traveling must get expensive. And I thought that even having roommates would cost you at least $400 per month, and much more in cities. Even then, you need a lot of money in savings to pay rent until you find a job if you don't have one yet. Constantly moving isn't cheap.


----------



## komorikun

tbyrfan said:


> I thought that even having roommates would cost you at least $400 per month, and much more in cities. And even then, you need a lot of money in savings to pay rent until you find a job if you don't have one yet.


Yeah, more than $400. The savings is running out. Have to find a job soon. Airfare was surprisingly cheap though. One way tickets. I didn't want to do the 2nd move but my lifestyle would have sucked for a year or more. I'm going to try here for at least 1 year and get job experience and see if I like it. Once I have job experience and a driver's license moving anywhere will be much more feasible. Ideally I want to develop roots and stay somewhere for over a decade.


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> Yeah, more than $400. The savings is running out. Have to find a job soon. Airfare was surprisingly cheap though. One way tickets. I didn't want to do the 2nd move but my lifestyle would have sucked for a year or more. I'm going to try here for at least 1 year and get job experience and see if I like it. Once I have job experience and a driver's license moving anywhere will be much more feasible. Ideally I want to develop roots and stay somewhere for over a decade.


True. I just wonder how often people see apartments before putting down a deposit, or if they do it all online. It must be annoying to do if you're 3000 miles away. Good luck with finding a job, by the way.


----------



## komorikun

tbyrfan said:


> True. I just wonder how often people see apartments before putting down a deposit, or if they do it all online. It must be annoying to do if you're 3000 miles away. Good luck with finding a job, by the way.


I'm not sure. I never had the money to rent my own apartment. With roommate situations they generally want to meet you first before giving you the room. They want to make sure you are not a nutcase.

Occasionally you can get a sublet (1 month thing) by doing skype but that's not easy in large cities where there is lots of competition for rooms. Are you thinking of moving?


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure. I never had the money to rent my own apartment. With roommate situations they generally want to meet you first before giving you the room. They want to make sure you are not a nutcase.
> 
> Occasionally you can get a sublet (1 month thing) by doing skype but that's not easy in large cities where there is lots of competition for rooms. Are you thinking of moving?


I'm graduating in May and i'll be looking for jobs soon, so i'll probably end up out-of-state. I wouldn't rent without meeting someone first. I was just curious how people who move constantly would go about that. Kind of sucks that you have to take a week or so out of your time if you have to fly out to go apartment hunting somewhere.


----------



## komorikun

tbyrfan said:


> I'm graduating in May and i'll be looking for jobs soon, so i'll probably end up out-of-state. I wouldn't rent without meeting someone first. I was just curious how people who move constantly would go about that. Kind of sucks that you have to take a week or so out of your time if you have to fly out to go apartment hunting somewhere.


I wouldn't bother doing that. Easiest thing to do is just try to get a sublet. That way even if it sucks, it's only one month. You can tell from the ad and by talking to them on the phone if the people are decent. That's what I did and the room wasn't ideal (small and dark) but the people were very nice. In the summer there are many sublets available because many college students leave town for a couple months.

Once you get there you look for a regular roommate situation or your own apartment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dog's paw print. I hadn't actually looked at it until yesterday. Somehow, I'd managed to kind of stay at an emotional distance from the cold reality of the thing.

It just hit me like a ton of bricks. Never is a long time. I don't know why I keep things to remind me of the pain.


----------



## maninthebox

komorikun said:


> The sun here is super weak. Don't have to worry about getting wrinkles or a sunburn that's for sure.


still rays actually
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2732/are-uv-rays-really-more-powerful-on-cloudy-days

I wish we had more cool overcast days here


----------



## komorikun

maninthebox said:


> still rays actually
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2732/are-uv-rays-really-more-powerful-on-cloudy-days
> 
> I wish we had more cool overcast days here


It wasn't overcast. The sun was out but it was just super weak. I know how cloudy and foggy days are deceiving. The place I got burnt the most was in SF because I thought it was okay since the sun wasn't out and it was chilly.....ended up with a red forehead and nose.


----------



## meganmila

komorikun said:


> It wasn't overcast. The sun was out but it was just super weak. I know how cloudy and foggy days are deceiving. The place I got burnt the most was in SF because I thought it was okay since the sun wasn't out and it was chilly.....ended up with a red forehead and nose.


Where did you move anyways? Just curious.


----------



## komorikun

meganmila said:


> Where did you move anyways? Just curious.


It's a secret...


----------



## pinkkeith

:help


----------



## Esugi78

I love "the big bang theory" so much!!


----------



## IcedOver

I'm just discovering "sparkling cider." My dollar store has little eight-ounce bottles of grape sparkling cider and some kind of apple blend, bottled in glass bottles with champagne-like foil. I didn't think that carbonated juice would be that good, but it's pretty tasty. They claim it's 100% juice.


----------



## estse

Oh, I'm wasting my time again. I'm off to read something.


----------



## housebunny

crustimoney proceedcake


----------



## IcedOver

Pretty certain I dodged a bullet late last night while walking to my bus in not having my phone stolen or being physically assaulted by a little ghetto thug type in his clown-like clothes downtown (he mumbled out a request to use my phone "to call my mom"). He was pacing around one area, and I guess I looked like a naive white guy coming along. You can tell when someone asking for something is genuine, nuts or criminal, and my radar told me the latter. He passed by me a few minutes later at my bus stop smirking with a friend. He wouldn't have gotten much. I had maybe two dollars on me, and my phone is a cheap TracFone flip phone model. This keeps my non-mugging streak going. I've been walking downtown streets past 9:30 for over a decade and not had any trouble, although a co-worker was robbed at gunpoint in the area once.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Will be venturing to a support group in my area in a couple hours. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kamen Rider

When the new mail sound goes off, I should stop getting my hopes up ..its just junk mail.


----------



## NicoShy

moroff said:


> Will be venturing to a support group in my area in a couple hours. Wish me luck.


:clap


----------



## Yer Blues

moroff said:


> Will be venturing to a support group in my area in a couple hours. Wish me luck.


Good luck!


----------



## maninthebox

komorikun said:


> It wasn't overcast. The sun was out but it was just super weak. I know how cloudy and foggy days are deceiving. The place I got burnt the most was in SF because I thought it was okay since the sun wasn't out and it was chilly.....ended up with a red forehead and nose.


well you should walk around with a parasol. you will give ice breakers to strangers wherever you go


----------



## komorikun

maninthebox said:


> well you should walk around with a parasol. you will give ice breakers to strangers wherever you go


Not real into being the laughingstock. Only use parasols when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Daveyboy

Almost Midnight and still at work....:?

Oh ... and also skinny jeans are not made for a mans body...
I think they're dumb.. haha


----------



## Pompeii

Daveyboy said:


> Oh ... and also skinny jeans are not made for a mans body...
> I think they're dumb.. haha


Yes. So much yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I see.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I showed up, the doors were locked. Nobody was there. I hung out for ten more minutes, no go.

I called before I went. The person I talked to on the phone told me the group was to take place at the 'Independent living Facility'. I arrive there, it was a wrong support group. So I went to the building where it was originally advertised.. 

This pretty much happens every time I see something listed in the community papers, there is a chance the first event fell through but they complacently keep the ads running until they expire hoping nobody will notice. 

I made time for this, and I called to make sure it was legit. I don't think I'll be trying this again anymore..


----------



## karenw

Have to go doctors hope I seriously dont fall asleep in the surgery, you can't plank, if I remember right it's individual seating it's horrendous how long you have to wait too.


----------



## anonymid

Why do some people walk around the house when they brush their teeth? My brothers do this and I find it really annoying. Is it so intolerable to just stand over the bathroom sink for a few minutes?


----------



## Daveyboy

I just ate a pancake... haha


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I just ate a pancake... haha


Oh, Davey. You shouldn't tell lies. We all know you and your sister ate sandwiches. We have proof:


----------



## Esugi78

anonymid said:


> Why do some people walk around the house when they brush their teeth? My brothers do this and I find it really annoying. Is it so intolerable to just stand over the bathroom sink for a few minutes?


I do this, I walk around the bathroom wwhile brushing. I'd walkaround outside but pretty sure housemate will get pissed, so only in the bathroom. No particular reason for it, mostly just feel like moving around


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Oh, Davey. You shouldn't tell lies. We all know you and your sister ate sandwiches. We have proof:


Lol .. How come I am still in my PJs... Looks like lunch to me.. haha


----------



## Daveyboy

I think the 30+ section needs some more happier threads....

Some recently have left me with the feeling of...
.... give me a cup of gas and a match....hahaha


Oh and also again....me and Pompeii think skinny jeans are not made for a mans body..
There just dumb... haha


----------



## h00dz

Today sucks :|


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> Today sucks :|


OK, depending on the time zone it's probably yesterday...

Is it going Good Today or is it tomorrow???:sus


----------



## intheshadows

It's all downhill now...


----------



## millenniumman75

Hush7 said:


> Oh, Davey. You shouldn't tell lies. We all know you and your sister ate sandwiches. We have proof:





Daveyboy said:


> Lol .. How come I am still in my PJs... Looks like lunch to me.. haha


They aren't just PJs, they're matching outfits!


----------



## karenw

:lol


----------



## Daveyboy

millenniumman75 said:


> They aren't just PJs, they're matching outfits!


 You're right... Very disturbing..


----------



## Daveyboy

I finally got out of work at my usual time...

and it's raining...:|


If I didn't have any luck I'd have no luck at all..

Umm. Not sure if I said that right...


----------



## Daveyboy

Yeah...
2000th Post...

But from now on.....
I'll make what I post thought provoking and sincere...
and not waste another reply on something dumb..... srs


----------



## Daveyboy

Oops... I spilled my chocolate milk....


----------



## intheshadows

Ever since I turned 30 (my real age) my physical job makes me stiff and sore a little more...


----------



## housebunny

Daveyboy said:


> Oh and also again....me and Pompeii think skinny jeans are not made for a mans body..
> There just dumb... haha


Skinny jeans are hardly made for anyone's body. If you have any thighs at all, they look like this:








a like a chicken leg.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Last night, a woman waiting at the bus stop flagged me down... to take a photo of me in my truck with her phone?... WTF?, I thought she needed help or something.. I feel very paranoid now..


----------



## komorikun

eeeks. I thought it was a really big cockroach in the kitchen at first but after a 2nd look I saw it was a small mouse.


----------



## Daveyboy

I just noticed most of my posts end in haha....

Geee... I hope it's not annoying... haha


----------



## IcedOver

Very low today, at a very bad place for two reasons. The one I'll mention concerns my neighbor, in her mid-80s. I've been in this building for 14 years and will admit that I've not been a good neighbor to anyone, as I don't speak to them. I think this has created the air of unknown about me, so as a result people feel they can have all kinds of suspicions about me which aren't true. A few years ago this neighbor thought I was pounding music in the night when I wasn't; in fact nobody was and she was hearing things. She called the cops on me and all that, and even thought I was an imposter and had traded positions with the quiet guy who had been in the place (me). Then a few years later, as the walls are paper thin and people talk in the hallways, I gleaned that she thought someone was breaking into her apartment and stealing food. Obviously this isn't happening as she's just eating the food herself and forgetting about it. She said she couldn't accuse anyone, though.

So now she's back at this belief someone is getting in, and put a deadbolt on her door. If in her mania she wants to believe this, that's fine, but when you start raising suspicions about someone without proof, that's not fine. She's constantly arguing with people loudly on the phone, so yesterday I listened through the thin wall and heard her saying she knows who's doing it and I'm 98% sure she was talking about me given some things she mentioned. She said that she stood outside my door one day and said "I know you're getting in my apartment" and no one answered, so for her that confirmed it (I did not hear this and was probably not at home). She said her daughter believes her and talked to the owners, but no one has yet talked to me. Hopefully the owner and anyone else she's told realize that she's imagining this, but with older people, they stick together and will believe her over anything I say. I absolutely hate being accused of something I didn't do.


----------



## DarrellLicht

IcedOver said:


> Very low today, at a very bad place for two reasons. The one I'll mention concerns my neighbor, in her mid-80s. I've been in this building for 14 years and will admit that I've not been a good neighbor to anyone, as I don't speak to them. I think this has created the air of unknown about me, so as a result people feel they can have all kinds of suspicions about me which aren't true. A few years ago this neighbor thought I was pounding music in the night when I wasn't; in fact nobody was and she was hearing things. She called the cops on me and all that, and even thought I was an imposter and had traded positions with the quiet guy who had been in the place (me). Then a few years later, as the walls are paper thin and people talk in the hallways, I gleaned that she thought someone was breaking into her apartment and stealing food. Obviously this isn't happening as she's just eating the food herself and forgetting about it. She said she couldn't accuse anyone, though.
> 
> So now she's back at this belief someone is getting in, and put a deadbolt on her door. If in her mania she wants to believe this, that's fine, but when you start raising suspicions about someone without proof, that's not fine. She's constantly arguing with people loudly on the phone, so yesterday I listened through the thin wall and heard her saying she knows who's doing it and I'm 98% sure she was talking about me given some things she mentioned. She said that she stood outside my door one day and said "I know you're getting in my apartment" and no one answered, so for her that confirmed it (I did not hear this and was probably not at home). She said her daughter believes her and talked to the owners, but no one has yet talked to me. Hopefully the owner and anyone else she's told realize that she's imagining this, but with older people, they stick together and will believe her over anything I say. I absolutely hate being accused of something I didn't do.


I would think about breaking in to dump some cyanide in her corn flakes..


----------



## orwen2000

Soooo behind on my work. But at least those bugs are squashed.


----------



## IcedOver

"moroff" -- Heh, I think a better thing would be to put the cyanide in my own corn flakes. It's funny, though, that a few years ago when she was in this mania about me playing wall-thumping music when I wasn't, she said that if anything happened to her (being frail), I'd be responsible because I had upset her so much. Oh, I forgot that at that time she also said that I, along with other people, was sneaking into a vacant apartment below her, making noise and smoking pot (again, no evidence that anyone was doing this, and this is not a ghetto but one of the safest suburbs in the city). She said that she even went down, opened the door and looked into a dark room through a haze of pot smoke. It's weird because she doesn't exhibit a lot of the signs of dementia, but for some reason she goes into these periods where she believes people are out to get her, and it's not fair because she's casting suspicion on people who aren't doing anything.


----------



## Daveyboy

Went to McDonalds today ...
I ordered a Happy Meal... and asked for the girl toy....haha


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Went to McDonalds today ...
> I ordered a Happy Meal... and asked for the girl toy....haha












I like Happy Meals! What kind did you get? Which toy? I haven't ordered one since they changed it to the smaller serving of fries and apple slices though. Depending on what kind of toys they're giving out, I'll ask for the boy toy, girl toy or under 3 toy.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I like Happy Meals! What kind did you get? Which toy?


Hamburger Happy meal... 
Got the pink teddy...
If I would have gotten the penguin I would have sent it to you.. haha


----------



## komorikun

I think my dad loves facebook. hahahahaha


----------



## Anxious Aussie

If we all evolved from apes, then why is there still apes?


----------



## komorikun

We share a common ancestor with apes. We didn't evolve from them.


----------



## housebunny

komorikun said:


> I think my dad loves facebook. hahahahaha


:lol


----------



## 0589471

In response to an earlier topic somewhere in this forum, someone posting about whether it was legal or not to carry a sword in public. I found out that in my state, it was legal, but I thought to myself who carries a sword in the first place?

Today I saw it. A guy walking down the street with his headphones on, carrying a huge samurai sword like it was no big deal. Is this really a thing? Have I missed this before? lol


----------



## Still Waters

IcedOver said:


> Very low today, at a very bad place for two reasons. The one I'll mention concerns my neighbor, in her mid-80s. I've been in this building for 14 years and will admit that I've not been a good neighbor to anyone, as I don't speak to them. I think this has created the air of unknown about me, so as a result people feel they can have all kinds of suspicions about me which aren't true. A few years ago this neighbor thought I was pounding music in the night when I wasn't; in fact nobody was and she was hearing things. She called the cops on me and all that, and even thought I was an imposter and had traded positions with the quiet guy who had been in the place (me). Then a few years later, as the walls are paper thin and people talk in the hallways, I gleaned that she thought someone was breaking into her apartment and stealing food. Obviously this isn't happening as she's just eating the food herself and forgetting about it. She said she couldn't accuse anyone, though.
> 
> So now she's back at this belief someone is getting in, and put a deadbolt on her door. If in her mania she wants to believe this, that's fine, but when you start raising suspicions about someone without proof, that's not fine. She's constantly arguing with people loudly on the phone, so yesterday I listened through the thin wall and heard her saying she knows who's doing it and I'm 98% sure she was talking about me given some things she mentioned. She said that she stood outside my door one day and said "I know you're getting in my apartment" and no one answered, so for her that confirmed it (I did not hear this and was probably not at home). She said her daughter believes her and talked to the owners, but no one has yet talked to me. Hopefully the owner and anyone else she's told realize that she's imagining this, but with older people, they stick together and will believe her over anything I say. I absolutely hate being accused of something I didn't do.


Hmmm....your real name wouldn't be Norman,would it? Do you own a motel? :um


----------



## kaos

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> In response to an earlier topic somewhere in this forum, someone posting about whether it was legal or not to carry a sword in public. I found out that in my state, it was legal, but I thought to myself who carries a sword in the first place?
> 
> Today I saw it. A guy walking down the street with his headphones on, carrying a huge samurai sword like it was no big deal. Is this really a thing? Have I missed this before? lol


hahaha. I must go to the US some day. I simply must!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Anybody who goes to the gym smelling like bug spray (this is the fourth time he's done this) needs to be permanently cast aside..


----------



## intheshadows

I don't know my own strength..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I am SO close! And every time I'm here, I think I'll be happy if I can just get where I want to be. But then, after much struggling and waiting and cursing and being all flustered and agitated, I finally get there and I think "This is it?"


----------



## komorikun

Feel a bit drunk.


----------



## Esugi78

Random post


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Some people are so stupid I don't know how they remember to keep breathing.


----------



## h00dz

Wuzzle Wazzle?


----------



## maninthebox

seen all of breaking bad and game of thrones so far and season 1-3 of the wire. starting season 1 of the sopranos. 
Any other must see epic series I should add after this? I was taking a look at the Shield and the sons of anarchy.


----------



## Daveyboy

maninthebox said:


> .
> Any other must see epic series I should add after this? .


 Xena... InB4 Hush says Buffy... haha


----------



## maninthebox

oh wow xena. well they were literally "epic"
ep·ic adjective \ˈe-pik\
: telling a story about a hero or about exciting events or adventures


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

30+ version? Does that mean I have to be adult about all of this?


----------



## Daveyboy

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> 30+ version? Does that mean I have to be adult about all of this?


I don't think you'll find too much maturity here...
At least in my posts.....


----------



## Esugi78

What am I gonna do once I've seen all episodes of Big bang theory :O


----------



## Daveyboy

I watched The Brady Bunch all morning...

I forgot how funny that show can be... 
and yes I'm serious ..


----------



## intheshadows

Same ****, different pile....


----------



## pinkkeith

I need to get out of bed been here since Friday night.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I want my crazy friend to do crazy things with.. :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im still too young to post here  :boogie


----------



## Pompeii

Sitting on my bed, surrounded by new makeup: lipsticks, blushes, palettes, eyeliners. Heavenly. I love playing with makeup.


----------



## foe

I got home from work and my mother tells me the IRS called her about tax issues. I told her they only send letters. Then she tells me, she talked to the guy for a few minutes and even gave out her SS#. My mind was like "F.CK!!!" *facepalm* and she said they were threatening her so she called the number. I played the voice message, it was obviously a scammer/telemarketer. 

Now I'm in the midst of trying to fix or report this. The 1-800 IRS number has put me on hold for nearly 20 minutes now.

People might make fun of me for living with my mom but there's more reasons to it than just me saving on rent bills. She's an immigrant and is very vulnerable, at least electronically. She doesn't get scammed face-to-face, like at the store but when it comes to the Internet or phone or whatever electronically, she's vulnerable.

Last year she tried buying clothes off a fake Chinese Web site. Now this! I'm pissed at her for basically being stupid. If I'm not around, God knows how many sh*t she would put herself into.

I'm more pissed off at scammers though. Scumbags!!! SCAMMERS NEED TO FCKING DIE!


----------



## foe

No longer mad at mom but now I'm mad at the IRS for putting me on hold for at least 30 minutes now.


----------



## foe

Well, I have to call the IRS "Scam Police" number tomorrow to report it. The real IRS rep was actually friendly and helpful, unlike the "scam" IRS scum on the voice message.

Now I feel like wearing a mask and donning a cape, and go out and whoop some scammer butts. 

Foe - the Scam Fighting Superhero. :bat 
Here to serve and protect the elderly, immigrants, children and all victims of identity fraud and scam.


----------



## DarrellLicht

The rapture is coming. I will be snuffed for sure. Nice knowing you..


----------



## IcedOver

I guess I never learn, because I'm back making the same mistake I made a few months ago which dropped me into a well of depression out of which I still haven't emerged (it's not exactly the same situation, but close enough).


----------



## intheshadows

Life is passing me by...


----------



## DarrellLicht

Just tried out 'dragon flags'... beginner level obviously... that ****'s hardcore


----------



## IcedOver

My bus passes through a small local town, actually the town in which my parents grew up. This town was heavily damaged by a flood a few years ago, and one building, a business, was torn down afterwards. In its place was built a small park about twenty yards by fifteen yards, just right in between two buildings. A big concrete slab was laid in the middle, along with a couple small benches. A sign hangs outside declaring that you can't skateboard, ride bikes or pretty much do anything in that park, and the only thing I've ever spotted happening when riding past is some communal cookouts in the summer. What's so ridiculous is that they built an ornate brick and iron gate onto this very small space. The brickwork is a foot high on both sides of an ornate wrought iron gate (flowers and vines in the ironwork), and the bricks are laid in a creative pattern. It just looks so odd considering that the space is probably barely used, but in a way it's kind of cool. They only recently added the iron gate to the brickwork, and I spotted kids swinging from the gate the other day, so at least someone is getting some usage out of this park!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just found out that you can actually cancel MSNBC from your cable lineup! Yes!


----------



## Brisby

Ever since watching The Incredible Burt Wonderstone movie I can't get the stupid song with lyrics that go "abra-abra-cadabra, I wanna reach out and grab ya" out of my head.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just found out that you can actually cancel MSNBC from your cable lineup! Yes!


Cool! I wouldn't take that step, though. I just don't watch it anymore, and I'm not alone. The network does have a few things of value, however. They actually give the propaganda machines some of the weekend off, and that's when they air some cool shows such as "Lockup" and "To Catch a Predator".


----------



## h00dz

I keep waking up with random songs in my head, and then I cant get them out of my head for ages after :bah


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh Darn...
I spilled my chocolate milk.....

I think I wrote that last week.. I think?.
Not only am getting clumsy, but I'm losing my melody....


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Need to get away. This place is driving me crazy. :bash




You should make sure you get some good sleep, sleep helps...:yawn
Oh wait..
It's late here not there .. never mind, Good Night..


----------



## foe

I have a lot of junk that I don't need.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have a nice isocyanate high going right now..


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have attained the phone number of a hypnotherapist in town. Trying to make an appointment with her.. Can use much luck with this.


----------



## intheshadows

foe said:


> I have a lot of junk that I don't need.


x2 
"Oh, I'll watch/read/go through it later"


----------



## howard26

I wish i could leave the country for the holidays.


----------



## Hush7

I have no life. I downloaded the WBLI app yesterday and have been voting on songs I like and don't like. That radio station is clear across the country from me. Been debating whether or not to enter the contest to win concert tickets I won't be able to use if I do win. :blank

Is there another radio station I can listen to? Someone? Anyone? Help.

My feet have been cold all day.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I downloaded the WBLI app . That radio station is clear across the country from me. Been debating whether or not to enter the contest to win concert tickets I won't be able to use if I do win. :blank
> .


I know where you can get free room and bored...
haha.. spelled bored that way on purpose....:afr


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I know where you can get free room and bored...
> haha.. spelled bored that way on purpose....:afr


I hope you have a guest room because I wouldn't want to stay on your old, uncomfortable sofa. :teeth

Hey, it would be far from boring. We could watch Buffy and Cruel Intentions!


----------



## Lost And Delirious

intheshadows said:


> *a million little thoughts in my head all at once...


That's me at work from 8-5, Mon-Fri. Can you come and turn my brain off? :help


----------



## h00dz

Stomach ache sucks


----------



## komorikun

Takes a long time to tinkle with a big tampon inside.


----------



## Daveyboy

Just saw a commercial for a new show....

It's called Rodeo Girls.. Geez what trash..
TV has gone downhill since Xena ended....


----------



## DarrellLicht

Today's Depression/anxiety episode was overpowering.. It must be the holidays. I couldn't work up the energy to go running.


----------



## intheshadows

****ing snow...


----------



## Hush7

I hope my fellow American SASers have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Esugi78

Happy Thanksgiving y'all
... nothing to do, lurking SAS instead!


----------



## h00dz

I wish we had thanks giving


----------



## Daveyboy

They say Insanity is..
Doing the same things over and over, and expecting a different result...

What is it called..
When you do the same thing over and over, knowing the results will be the same...but you do them anyway....:blank


Oh yeah... haha


----------



## minnie52

Daveyboy said:


> They say Insanity is..
> Doing the same things over and over, and expecting a different result...
> 
> What is it called..
> When you do the same thing over and over, knowing the results will be the same...but you do them anyway....:blank
> 
> Oh yeah... haha


Very good point brought up here Davey - As I have been wondering this myself lately:b


----------



## Hush7

Hey, Minnie! :squeeze Happy to see you back on here.

Hmm...random thought. :idea

I'm so incredibly lazy. I have a new bluray player for my bedroom that's been sitting here since September, waiting to be hooked up. Think I might connect it today...or next year. Ugh, the thought of having to disconnect my old DVD player is daunting for some reason. I want to watch a movie though. Blah. Maybe I'll just watch it in my living room instead...


----------



## howard26

i'm addicted to diet coke again


----------



## h00dz

Minnie is back? Time to organize that wedding


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crying babies sound like leaf blowers.


----------



## howard26

My nephew had an idea for a restaurant similar to Hooters, but with men servers. - "Weiner's"


----------



## Daveyboy

I have a craving for Cool Whip...

but I never had it before.. how could I crave it??
and what would I mix it on???

Darn my life!


----------



## housebunny

h00dz said:


> I wish we had thanks giving


Just for you.


----------



## diamondheart89

howard26 said:


> My nephew had an idea for a restaurant similar to Hooters, but with men servers. - "Weiner's"


:rofl


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> I have a craving for Cool Whip...
> 
> but I never had it before.. how could I crave it??
> and what would I mix it on???
> 
> Darn my life!


----------



## howard26

I have to go register a truck at DMV today Why do I feel like they will make me run 1000 errands before it's legit?


----------



## howard26

cool whip on jello with pieces of fruit


----------



## Testsubject

If someone who doesn't want/let their daughter date or marry interracially a racist even if they say they are not? 

Is a man being sexist if he refuses to take his fiance last name?


----------



## Esugi78

Enough games and bumming, focus back on life, you're not a little kid anymore! ffs...


----------



## foe

Haircut, deposit my paycheck from last week, finish my assignment from work...some of he things I need to work on, yet I'm not in the mood to do anything.


----------



## howard26

For a short while, i enjoyed using my flowbee to cut my hair.


----------



## h00dz

I feel very procrastinatey today :|


----------



## timebombx

Sometimes I poop and sometimes I pee, but everytime I poop I pee.


----------



## intheshadows

That awkwardness of living at home and not really wanting/needing anything or Xmas.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

h00dz said:


> I feel very procrastinatey today :|


*I thought about procrastinating today but decided to put it off till tomorrow *


----------



## howard26

tow guy from peddle.com didn't show up. I made an appointment with a lady who called, and I took a day off work. Waited all day, and nothing. But you know how it works; when i'm working tomorrow, some jackazz is going to call me. pssshhh


----------



## IcedOver

Some advice: Futons, especially ones lower on the price scale, are never meant to be used as your primary or only piece of large furniture (in the event that you're in a micro-sized apartment like myself). They are for occasional sitting/sleeping only. Any more use than that will result in a truly disposable piece of furniture. On the box, the manufacturers really should put the number of "sits" you can get out of the cushion and the thin, flimsy wire mesh before it flattens considerably and breaks, respectively. I've had my futon five years, but it was virtually useless in any reasonable person's estimation about a year after I got it.


----------



## probably offline

ApatheticDisplay said:


> *I thought about procrastinating today but decided to put it off till tomorrow *


I want to make a worthwhile reply, to show my appreciation for this post, but I'm too tired. I'm sorry.

good bye


----------



## IcedOver

A relatively new co-worker is a vegan and also "straight edge." He came in two days this week and was eating something in our working office area that smelled awful. He really should have had the respect to eat out in the break room-type area, but he took it to the desk he was at. I didn't even look at what it was, but the smell was like some kind of funky marinara-type sauce, but not like any sauce I've ever smelled. The fumes hung in the air the whole evening (and in my nostrils even after leaving), or maybe he was just excreting the smell from having eaten it. It wasn't even an overpowering scent, just insidious. Yuck.


----------



## Pompeii

I figured it out. Ahem. :sus


----------



## harrison

Definitely has to be the best looking Prime Minister in the world.

Yingluck Shinawatra from Thailand. Goodness gracious me!


----------



## DarrellLicht

A real bed to sleep in is a single gratifying luxury we take for granted...


----------



## DarrellLicht

A rather enamoring checker girl rang my order today. My heart stopped and skipped a beat for the first time in... A while. She was nice...


----------



## renegade disaster

thats the last cig i'm gonna have for now, gonna quit until xmas. think i'll probably need a few to get through christmas...


----------



## intheshadows

I'm in total denial that I'm 30.


----------



## typemismatch

I was buying a toothbrush today at the supermarket. Just one for using when I'm travelling - or rather for use at the hotel I am travelling to, I don't actually brush on the train/plane. Mind you with the number of people I see now doing their make-up and hair on the train I don't see why I can't brush my teeth on the train if I want to. Dammit this isn't even what I was wanting to talk about. I've gone off track (pardon the pun). Anyway. So I didn't have much of a plan for buying my toothbrush, or rather my plan was to go to the toothbrush isle and pick a toothbrush and then go pay for it along with some other items. Dammit, I'm not really getting to the point here. HELP. I've written all this and it's crap and I don't know what I'm saying anymore or what I wanted to say. Now I don't know how to end this either. Life seemed so much simpler two minutes ago. THE END. There, I ended it.


----------



## Hush7

typemismatch said:


> I was buying a toothbrush today at the supermarket. Just one for using when I'm travelling - or rather for use at the hotel I am travelling to, I don't actually brush on the train/plane. Mind you with the number of people I see now doing their make-up and hair on the train I don't see why I can't brush my teeth on the train if I want to. Dammit this isn't even what I was wanting to talk about. I've gone off track (pardon the pun). Anyway. So I didn't have much of a plan for buying my toothbrush, or rather my plan was to go to the toothbrush isle and pick a toothbrush and then go pay for it along with some other items. Dammit, I'm not really getting to the point here. HELP. I've written all this and it's crap and I don't know what I'm saying anymore or what I wanted to say. Now I don't know how to end this either. Life seemed so much simpler two minutes ago. THE END. There, I ended it.


What color toothbrush did you get? Where are you going? I have a new toothbrush. Can I come too? I promise to wear only one shoe if you let me.


----------



## heights

Hi! Things are weird with me and I wish I knew how to make it better. Most of the time, I make really good first impressions. I'm able to smile and be friendly and welcoming and warm. But it doesn't take long before that changes. Either, the other people see something strange in me....that is, I'll say something off the wall, that was kinda weird. Or, I'll see something in them that I don't like. And I cut off connection. 

How do I keep my mouth in check? How can I stop and think, before I say something? How can I tell when something is appropriate and going to be well received? The problem is, that I can't read people very well. My instincts are not there. I feel so awkward and out of place. 

How can I learn to tolerate deficiencies in others? Why don't I stick around long enough to give them a chance? Why do I make such quick judgments and then such quick, irreversible decisions?

It's lonely not having close connections to people. I wish I had the skills to change that.


----------



## IcedOver

Last week was pretty okay. I felt like I was coming out of the fog caused by a big disappointment I had a few months ago, something that would be considered trivial and lame by others but which hit an emotional "fault line" for me. It helped that I was very busy at work, which I prefer to being not busy. This week is the opposite -- back to the same doldrums, low feelings and flat-out fear of something I have to take care of that could be devastating. I'm also not busy at all at work. What a difference a week makes. Then you have Christmas coming up, which in recent years has been more a source of sadness and depression than anything else. It's also the 15th anniversary of perhaps the most shameful, regretful day I can recall -- 12/24/98.


----------



## typemismatch

> What color toothbrush did you get? Where are you going? I have a new toothbrush. Can I come too? I promise to wear only one shoe if you let me.


My toothbrush is white with bits of blue. I am going to London, just business. What colour is your toothbrush? I mean you can't possibly come if it's the same colour as mine (or shape or like anything) I mean WTF!!!!! if I used your TB accidentally just think of the REACTION. JINGS!!!!


----------



## howard26

sometimes when i'm cutting cabbage or melon, i pretend that i'm beheading someone


----------



## DarrellLicht

howard26 said:


> sometimes when i'm cutting cabbage or melon, i pretend that i'm beheading someone


Awesome :lol


----------



## One Lonely Visitor

.


----------



## komorikun

When you ask someone where they are from are you asking what area they live in or where they are originally from?


----------



## Pompeii

I seem to have lost my sense of humour today. Perhaps it drained away through my fingertips while I was typing and typing and typing and typing and... bleugh.


----------



## howard26

I don't know what it's like to not worry about vehicle problems


----------



## IcedOver

They're sticklers for spelling on "Jeopardy!". They even penalized a kid in the Kids Tournament for misspelling "emancipation," and Alex's reaction caused a furor. Yesterday I watched the attached Aleve commercial that I guess airs after every episode. A plug for the product is done in the form of a "Jeopardy!" answer/question. "Arthritis" is spelled "Arthirtis." Guess that slipped past them.


----------



## Pompeii

Will kill for chocolate.


----------



## millenniumman75

Testsubject said:


> If someone who doesn't want/let their daughter date or marry interracially a racist even if they say they are not?
> 
> Is a man being sexist if he refuses to take his fiance last name?


 I don't know about the last one, but traditionally, the wife takes the husband's name. It will be that way for my marriage, too.


----------



## typemismatch

Pompeii said:


> Will kill for chocolate.


We should team up.


----------



## Esugi78

Sometimes when I go to a restaurant by myself I take a look around before being seated and in the inside I hope there won't be anyone I know there O.O


----------



## sanspants08

Girlfriend excommunicated me because our relationship was getting in the way of her grieving for her own ex, who killed himself months after they broke up. The excommunication was Friday night, so I'm still reeling a bit, trying to figure out how to fill the void.


----------



## Owl-99

I hope I don't live long enough....................


----------



## intheshadows

I feel so empty at the moment.


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> **** **** ****
> 
> p.s. ****


I know how you feel.

p.s I couldn't have put it better myself. :b


----------



## komorikun

What does the stereotypical schoolteacher look like?


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> What does the stereotypical schoolteacher look like?










Like this presumably .


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Like this presumably .


hmmmmm....I see. :?


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> What does the stereotypical schoolteacher look like?


Back in the days, a typical school teacher looked like this.









Nowadays...


----------



## komorikun

^^^LOL.


----------



## IcedOver

I was typing something a little while ago and, just going with the flow, I typed "your" when it should have been "you're." I only discovered it when I re-read it. Considering that I get very annoyed when others make this mistake, this was quite surprising.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My sister's kid sounds like a chainsaw.


----------



## foe

I went Wal-Mart and TJ Maxx to find earmuffs. They don't sell them at either stores. 

It's freezing cold. It's winter season. Earmuffs should be a hot commodity. 

Amazon has some but they go for like $15+. Should be less than $10 since they're not that popular.


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> I went Wal-Mart and TJ Maxx to find earmuffs. They don't sell them at either stores.
> 
> It's freezing cold. It's winter season. Earmuffs should be a hot commodity.
> 
> Amazon has some but they go for like $15+. Should be less than $10 since they're not that popular.


why don't you wear a hat?


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> why don't you wear a hat?


The hair. Once it's combed and gel'd up, it stays that way until I'm back at home.

Any other alternatives?


----------



## estse

Truth be told, I'm a complete ******* and sometimes write things that could be incriminating in their prurience and crassitude.

I only have like 5,000 posts in many years here, but I've written over 145,000.

Some people don't have to edit. Unfortunately my first thought is always wrong, and the thoughts I think are too sordid, stolid, and completely infuriating. 

I wish I had the nerve to offend everyone of you. But alas, I am weak.

If real life, I speak like 20 words a day. I think infinite and sometimes die in my mind. That's always the last and best thought, truth be told.

Please, I hope I've offended some of you in the past. Tell me I'm not an actor on this stage of life. I want to be real.


----------



## Pompeii

I can't seem to sufficiently express myself today. Oh, brain, it's not Christmas quite yet.


----------



## purechaos

I guess I should do one of those new member into posts....I hate those do i have to?


----------



## foe

purechaos said:


> I guess I should do one of those new member into posts....I hate those do i have to?


You don't have to.


----------



## intheshadows

So tired and sore. And I have a long night ahead. :bah


----------



## DarrellLicht

I guess I get to spend the holidays as a party of one.. At least I'll get to work during New Years..


----------



## IcedOver

Just in the past week, I've developed an odd muscle pain. Don't know what's causing it or if it's anything to worry about. The pain is in the muscle right above my right eyebrow, but it only occurs if I arch my eyebrow in a fashion reminiscent of The Rock's The People's Eyebrow. http://tomorrowstheme.blogspot.com/2011/04/can-you-smell-whats-cookin-beneath.html Back when he was big in wrestling, my co-worker was surprised that I could arch just one eyebrow; I guess that's like wiggling ears -- only some can do it. I can't say that I go around emulating The Rock, but if I happen to, it's a little painful, and the muscle attached to it that goes over the top of the head twitches too.


----------



## Esugi78

Nooooooooo, Dexter's over


----------



## h00dz

So we have won the ashes, but can we stick it to the poms and make it a 5-0 white wash, I hope so!


----------



## typemismatch

h00dz said:


> So we have won the ashes, but can we stick it to the poms and make it a 5-0 white wash, I hope so!


The ashes

5 days per test
5 tests per series
2 series this year
50 days of ****ing cricket
... of the same two teams playing each other

Still, at least it's on in the middle of the night.


----------



## typemismatch

Sometimes I don't know if the person in someone's avatar is them or somebody famous. I don't know who most of these famous people are anymore.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Would it kill these ****ing rock radio hosts to play something more obscure than 20 year old billboard chart hits every man/woman/child has heard a billion times over?.. blatant example of insanity.

Always with AC/DC, Bryan Adams, Aerosmith, Journey..


----------



## IcedOver

Beware Tingles, the Christmas Tension.


----------



## komorikun

[background: 17 years ago my dad gave 2 of our cats away to the pound where they were likely put to sleep without letting me or my sister know ahead of time. he did this because my stepmother didn't like their litter box and he didn't want to deal with them anymore.]

Pissed off my dad on the phone again. He starts going on about how my stepmother's daughters are nuts and soon going to be demanding money from her. Says that he told my stepmother that they should stop talking to both of them and even move away to avoid them. But apparently my stepmother feels bad about doing that to both of them. Then my dad mentions that he considered excommunicating both me and my sister at one time. He felt bad about doing that to not only one but both. Maybe my stepmother feels the same way. So I say maybe it's because if you not only stop talking to one but all of your kids.....then the problem might be...*YOU*.

Talks about how one daughter should get rid of her condo and move into a much cheaper apartment. Says that she would have to get rid of all her pets to do this. The dog is old and f'ed up and who cares about cats. So I was like people don't just kill their pets. Only cold-hearted people do that. He's like oh they should be exterminated. So I say I know who should be exterminated {usually this leads to me saying something about my stepmother}. I always make nasty jokes about her. He got off the phone right after that.

What did I do to deserve this rotten old man as my father?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> [
> What did I do to deserve this rotten old man as my father?


He does sound kind of "self serving" if that doesn't sound too rude...

My father was not around, they divorced when I was under 10..
Didn't see him much even before that ..
Sometimes he would drive past the house and honk and ask how we were.. Without ever getting out of his car...:blank

No one deserves them.... Not your fault....Sometimes people suck....


----------



## purechaos

when you are on facebook you ever get the feeling you are talking to a wall?


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> He does sound kind of "self serving" if that doesn't sound too rude...
> 
> My father was not around, they divorced when I was under 10..
> Didn't see him much even before that ..
> Sometimes he would drive past the house and honk and ask how we were.. Without ever getting out of his car...:blank
> 
> No one deserves them.... Not your fault....Sometimes people suck....


It's just hard cause I do talk to him often and sort of desire a relationship with him but at the same time he pisses me off. I can't just let him get away with saying these ****ty comments.

Your dad sounds pretty awful too. Do you talk to him anymore?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> It's just hard cause I do talk to him often and sort of desire a relationship with him but at the same time he pisses me off. I can't just let him get away with saying these ****ty comments.
> 
> Your dad sounds pretty awful too. Do you talk to him anymore?


It's good you can be yourself with him and tell him what you think...

I never confronted my dad about how crappy he was as a father or anything..
and as an adult we didn't seek each other out.. "maybe" a Christmas call... He's dead...


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> It's good you can be yourself with him and tell him what you think...
> 
> I never confronted my dad about how crappy he was as a father or anything..
> and as an adult we didn't seek each other out.. "maybe" a Christmas call... He's dead...


It's not like he listens to me. I'm probably going to get a creepy email soon.

"You must behave if you want to continue talking to me blah blah. I would never dream of being this rude to my parents."

Hold on...let me find one of his past emails.



> Dear komorikun,
> 
> I don't it is productive to go over history criticizing each other. I find
> 
> it very upsetting. In future if criticism occurs, I will say I have to hang up.
> 
> I would like to have a positive, friendly relationship with you.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Dad





> *Subject: PROPER BEHAVIOR*
> 
> Dear Komorikun,
> 
> Last night in our online chat you wrote something to the effect "you see
> 
> sister's name and me as vultures". You must refrain from such intimidating,
> 
> abusive comments. I have warned you earlier. If you have a specific, timely
> 
> complaint of some incident that occurred in the course of our interactions,
> 
> by all means tell me about it. I will not be put on the defensive by such
> 
> statements as you made last night. I will not reply in kind to broad accusatory
> 
> statements.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Dad





> *Subject: YOUR BEHAVIOR*
> 
> Dear Komorikun,
> 
> During our last phone conversation you said two things which I found offensive and
> 
> inappropriate. You said "What do you want me to do--kill myself?" Remember
> 
> you were speaking to your father who cared for you for over 19 years. Years
> 
> ago you said about my care "You were there." You did not communicate with
> 
> me for years. You disappeared without notice to Japan. The "Kill myself"
> 
> comment is pure passive-aggressive terrorism and is an outlandish thing to
> 
> say to your father.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Hold on...let me find one of his past emails.


Yea.. I don't really get what he's trying to accomplish with those emails...

He sounds like an unemotional college professor..
Not a Dad...

Sorry don't know what to say.. I never had to deal with anything like that..


----------



## Daveyboy

Just checked NORAD...

Santa is now in Morocco....


----------



## housebunny

komorikun said:


> It's not like he listens to me. I'm probably going to get a creepy email soon.
> 
> "You must behave if you want to continue talking to me blah blah. I would never dream of being this rude to my parents."


God!


----------



## komorikun

housebunny said:


> God!


Did you like those emails? hahahaha

Anyways, no weird emails yet.


----------



## housebunny

komorikun said:


> Did you like those emails? hahahaha
> 
> Anyways, no weird emails yet.


How come parents have such a hard time empathizing with their kids? Like with the vultures comment. What is so hard to see that there is hurt behind that statement? It's "I feel like you don't love me" not a personal attack.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Many of you don't have empathy for others. How are you making a case for yourself when you won't speak to anyone (especially your parents) with any etiquette? If you write your parents the same way you write your posts over this forum, I would begin to question why anybody would bother to contact you in the first place.

You're supposed to take the high road when somebody is wrong. Talk to them step by step how things are affecting you. 

It's a complex/tedious situation when bad parents still want to know their kids and have some semblance of a relationship. I feel I have little to lose at this point in the game to make small talk with my folks make 'nicey nice' if you will. They know they were wrong. It's entirely up to you at this point as to how you want your relationship to be. They are the only parents you'll ever have.


----------



## housebunny

moroff said:


> Many of you don't have empathy for others.


It's always easier to recognize lack of empathy in others than it is in ourselves. That's the nature of the beast. No offense, but your comment also lacks empathy toward whoever you are addressing.


----------



## DarrellLicht

housebunny said:


> No offense, but your comment also lacks empathy toward whoever you are addressing.


 I don't think it was my intention to empathize.. There's a vicious cycle taking place here.


----------



## komorikun

Code:







moroff said:


> Many of you don't have empathy for others. How are you making a case for yourself when you won't speak to anyone (especially your parents) with any etiquette? If you write your parents the same way you write your posts over this forum, I would begin to question why anybody would bother to contact you in the first place.
> 
> You're supposed to take the high road when somebody is wrong. Talk to them step by step how things are affecting you.
> 
> It's a complex/tedious situation when bad parents still want to know their kids and have some semblance of a relationship. I feel I have little to lose at this point in the game to make small talk with my folks make 'nicey nice' if you will. They know they were wrong. It's entirely up to you at this point as to how you want your relationship to be. They are the only parents you'll ever have.


Were you addressing me?

Good luck taking the high road with my dad. I can't change him. He has never admitted that he was a crappy parent. Won't even admit that putting me and my sister in our stepmother's living room was wrong or that killing our cats was wrong.

And I don't want to have a fake polite relationship with him either. He seems to want that but then he says these god awful things on the phone like it's nothing.

edit: Is this related to me saying I don't like you in that one thread after you posted that you had killed a small bird and kicked a cat really hard as a kid?


----------



## DottedLine

What happened to family?
My own are a bunch of people bound by blood & nothing else.


----------



## TenYears

I've eaten over a pound of chocolate today. I don't do anything in moderation lol.


----------



## renegade disaster

TenYears said:


> I've eaten over a pound of chocolate today. I don't do anything in moderation lol.



i've gone a bit crazy on the mince pies, beer and mulled wine. oh well, its christmas.


----------



## TenYears

cypher said:


> That's ok, it's christmas





renegade disaster said:


> i've gone a bit crazy on the mince pies, beer and mulled wine. oh well, its christmas.


Yeah guess it's OK for one day.  I'm gonna be mad as hell if I gain weight though, I just lost 25 pounds.


----------



## renegade disaster

TenYears said:


> Yeah guess it's OK for one day.  I'm gonna be mad as hell if I gain weight though, I just lost 25 pounds.


i'm almost certain i've gained a bit of weight. It did take me bloody ages to get to a weight i'm more happy with, so i'm not looking forward to trying to shift it all. its so easy for me to put on weight.



mark101 said:


> Good god, why put yourself forward as the designated driver if you can't bloody drive?
> I'd rather have been driven home by somebody that was drunk as a skunk.


hope you were all safe getting home and there were no serious accidents.


----------



## h00dz

I cannot get reception on the TV to watch the cricket! :bah


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I cannot get reception on the TV to what the cricket! :bah


Oh, no! It's the first sign of the apocalypse!
Here, watch Jiminy Cricket instead:










Tons of Edits:
I have some Xbox 360 game download codes from Maccas but don't own an Xbox. :| They should give better prizes away unless they're going to give me a console because these prizes are useless.

I dread the new year.

It's cold. I wish it were summer.

Have to write thank you notes but don't feel like it.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Tons of Edits:
> I have some Xbox 360 game download codes from Maccas but don't own an Xbox. :| They should give better prizes away unless they're going to give me a console because these prizes are useless.
> 
> I dread the new year.
> 
> It's cold. I wish it were summer.
> .


I have an xbox...  stop over with them, we'll use them...
As long as they're not dancing ones...haha

Cold here too.... I am looking forward to Summer again also...
Hopefully I won't waste it again...


----------



## pinkkeith

I miss my therapist. Fifteen days between sessions is rough.


----------



## komorikun

I want to get wasted or better yet high. Being sober is overrated.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Once I was sitting on a stool at work and I felt this cold, wet plop on the back of my neck. Before I could do or say anything, I heard the voice of this other guy I worked with say "Oops....that was a blueberry!"


----------



## DarrellLicht

I had three paralysis hallucinations episodes this morning.. Demonic themed. I feel so beautiful..


----------



## sanspants08

komorikun said:


> I want to get wasted or better yet high. Being sober is overrated.


It is. But the return to reality (which I'm doing now, having been drunk and high last night) is a *****.


----------



## purechaos

Sometimes this grey area I'm in pisses me off. The fog and grey is extra thick sometimes, I can't see a damn thing.


----------



## Daveyboy

I laugh at my own post a lot....
I must be my own inside joke though, 

no one else does....haha


Oh and I agree with karenw... Xmas TV has been pure pants...


----------



## typemismatch

Sometimes I accidentally finger somebody on here. I mean to swipe or something but end up on their profile.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

cypher said:


> If it was just regular head hair that I found in my take out, I wouldn't still be shuddering right now.


 It might have been an armpit hair. Did you sniff it?


----------



## Hush7

*Happy 2014 to all of my favorite 30+ SASers! *










Hope everyone has a wonderful New Year. :kiss


----------



## Daveyboy

^^ I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## riderless

Let's just skip the ice-breakers and get down to action!


----------



## Daveyboy

Got my Milo (on a tip that it's good) from Amazon today....

Now my night is all planned...

Turkey Hero
Ice Cream..
Milo..
Milo Milk mixed with Ice Cream...

Twilight Zone, Twilight zone, Twilight zone, Twilight zone, Honeymooners, Honeymooners... 

up for work at 6am...:yawn


----------



## purechaos

decided to go on a shopping craze for new years eve....online of course


----------



## Daveyboy

Ok.. I'm about to try Milo for the first time...(never heard of it before)

If you don't hear back from me ...
have Amazon trace it back to the guy in NY and send help...:afr

EDIT: ...OK I survived.. It was OK.. Being a Chocolate Milk drinker...
I place it in the following order..

Nestles Quick
Carnation Instant Breakfast (chocolate)
Ovaltine
*Milo*
Bosco syrup
Hershey syrup

Hahaha.. I'm bored


----------



## Hush7

I wonder what Bosco syrup is and when will Hoody show up to scold Davey for ranking Milo in 4th place? Did Davey make hot Milo with water or did he mix it cold with milk? I hope he left some of the lumpy, crunchy bits floating around on top.

I made a delicious salad and cake for New Year's Eve. Mmm...cake. I suppose I should head off to the party even though I would rather stay home in comfy pajamas and watch the telly.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I wonder what Bosco syrup is
> 
> I suppose I should head off to the party even though I would rather stay home in comfy pajamas and watch the telly.


You should have went in your comfy pajamas....:evil have fun...



Bosco.. It's like Hersheys, or Quick syrup..
and yes I mixed Milo with cold milk.. lots of chunks..


----------



## Daveyboy

My last post of 2013.......


----------



## renegade disaster

one day I might actually properly watch the godfather films. not tonight though, my bed is calling.


----------



## Esugi78

Worked at New Years eve, workin New Year morning too... [email protected]#$ New Year


----------



## harrison

renegade disaster said:


> one day I might actually properly watch the godfather films. not tonight though, my bed is calling.


Just give the third one a miss - it was so bad they should have promoted it as a comedy. I laughed my head off through that one but I don't think it was meant to be funny. ( The second one is usually taken as the best.)


----------



## foe

Goodbye 2013! Thank you for everything. 

I don't care what anybody says about you, you were good to me. 
Please tell 2014 to take care of me.


----------



## renegade disaster

don36 said:


> Just give the third one a miss - it was so bad they should have promoted it as a comedy. I laughed my head off through that one but I don't think it was meant to be funny. ( The second one is usually taken as the best.)


thanks for the recommendation. yea I dunno why, but whenever I try and watch the films I start switching off (mentally) which is kind of weird as I usually like a good mafia/gangster film.


----------



## purechaos

I need someone to talk but even when there is someone to talk to I still feel like I have no one....


----------



## Daveyboy

Twilight Zone is still on...Wow

I'm Talky Tina... and you'll be sorry


----------



## speechact

2014, you're a milestone year for me. Don't make me look back in terror come Dec. 31.


----------



## TenYears

I really don't regret the chances that I don't take anymore. I used to. Not anymore.


----------



## Daveyboy

cypher said:


> Snippets of things heard/read stuck in my head: prandial jocundity...posthumous existence...Captain Fellatio Hornblower


Wow.....
I got google working hard on that one...


----------



## Daveyboy

cypher said:


> Haha - even the last one?


Ummm. the last one.. 
I will admit I punched it in and searched but the first 3 pages were all "questionable" answers..

I knew he was a Naval guy or something.. 
So I just punched in Hornblower..

Then I saw the difference in the first names....
Guess I am not to bright...:lol


----------



## Daveyboy

I hardly even posted this weekend..
...and out of that ...3 threads were closed and 3 deleted....

Gee Willickers Willy...

Holidays are over and everyone went nuts.....


----------



## Pompeii

cypher said:


> Just watched My Strange Addiction, the mattress episode. My god.


Oh, I haven't seen that one. Must watch!


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Let's rename this board "The Old Folks Home". :duck


----------



## LoungeFly

gearing myself up to call my insurance company about coverage to see a therapist/counselor.


----------



## purechaos

Do you care....dam it. ...do you? You can you can you can.......what's that mean? You can? Am I over thinking this? Maybe if you said...please do...yes...etc....

Shut up brain ...just shut up creating problems that aren't there....sheesh


----------



## h00dz

eh?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Pblllllllllll!!!!

:b

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

cypher said:


> :wife Dagnabbit. The correct term is seniors. Respect your elders.


lol

Hmm, my sister got mistaken for my mother today.  (she does not look old enough to be my mother, so maybe that means I look that young. )


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Hush7

JayDontCareEh said:


> According to the date on this old drivers license I should be posting my random thoughts in this thread.
> 
> Weird.


I :heart your avatar


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## riderless

I'm putting Hush7 on a new pedestal. She is actually very under-rated.


----------



## Hush7

JayDontCareEh said:


> Thanks. I love your status.


Thank you. I don't :heart your super secretive profile. :lol



riderless said:


> I'm putting Hush7 on a new pedestal. She is actually very under-rated.


:um Are you putting me on one of these pedestals:










I will fall off and everyone will laugh at me. :afr


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Pompeii

I'm so proud to be Australian:

http://www.smh.com.au/victoria/naked-man-stuck-in-washing-machine-20140106-30d8b.html


----------



## howard26

I am NOT a cold weather person, shidt!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Flying to Seattle.. Hipster galore... I will need some beer... Overpriced airport beer...


----------



## howard26

"Airport Beer" sounds like a band name.


----------



## howard26

I've always wanted to prank my neighbors. I'd grow my beard out, take off my shirt, appear to be drunk, have a shotgun, and walk down the street, and say "i'm tired of this shidt! Who wants some?" :banana


----------



## typemismatch

Pompeii said:


> I'm so proud to be Australian:
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/victoria/naked-man-stuck-in-washing-machine-20140106-30d8b.html


It's also on the bbc website hehe. He is world famous.


----------



## zonebox

I'm thinking of recreating my favorite game as a child "Adventure", which was played on my family's Atari 2600. I'm thinking of writing it in C, but I am out of practice and have never attempted graphics programming in C, outside of modding existing code. 

I don't really understand where these desires come from, the game already exists and I can play it whenever I want. Programming it is going to be a long tedious effort, which will require me to learn all sorts of stuff I will likely never use again. But.. it is there, and was on my list for my new year's resolution.


----------



## riderless

I just can't get excited as the rest of Australia about us beating the poms this summer in cricket. They beat themselves. It was a pushover. And without Mitchell Johnston, we may have lost altogether.


----------



## Owl-99

riderless said:


> I just can't get excited as the rest of Australia about us beating the poms this summer in cricket. They beat themselves. It was a pushover. And without Mitchell Johnston, we may have lost altogether.


Where about in Australia are you ?


----------



## komorikun

Walked into the dressing room of H&M only to run into a half naked black sales lady (wearing stockings) getting changed with another sales lady in middle of the room. She looked at me all weird and told me that that dressing room is closed and to go upstairs. Bizarre.


----------



## h00dz

I have my new sets track list all lined up! 

It goes from progressive house to that dirty dutch electro sound, to tech trance and then pure uplifting trance, so excited now i just have to mix it!


----------



## Mochyn

komorikun said:


> Walked into the dressing room of H&M only to run into a half naked black sales lady (wearing stockings) getting changed with another sales lady in middle of the room. She looked at me all weird and told me that that dressing room is closed and to go upstairs. Bizarre.


How rude! I hate poor service and come to think of it I hate dressing rooms that are on a different floor to the one I'm shopping on


----------



## IcedOver

While waiting for the bus, this guy nearby was talking on his cell, and used the word "goddamn" more than I've ever heard anyone use it. He didn't appear to be saying it out of anger, but just in place of where someone else would use "that ____," he'd say "the goddamn ______." He said it like two or three times within five seconds. I was stifling laughing.


----------



## Daveyboy

Thread Closed !!

Gee Wiz... I didn't even get to tell the girls... I'm a Bad Boy..


----------



## IcedOver

I may have poisoned myself. Earlier I was preparing to bake a frozen pizza in my electric oven. I accidentally knocked a plastic cap that goes over a pop can into the oven, and before I realized it, it had sat on the metal coils and burned. I fished it out, but not before it had mostly burned and released its toxic fumes. Of course I breathed them in. I was pretty hungry, so I still cooked the pizza in the oven and ate it. Some plastic residue remained in the oven and continued to emit some odor while cooking. Undoubtedly I've inhaled and eaten some pretty toxic stuff, so I'm probably ****ed. Oh, well.


----------



## Pompeii

My Lite n' Easy order arrived at 8:30 morning, so there's really no reason why I decided to ignore newly delivered diet food and go out to McDonald's instead. I'd like to think it's because the universe was sending me an important message in the form of hamburgers and when the universe talks, you just have to listen.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Looking back on what I've accomplished, did quite a lot that I'm proud of.


----------



## Daveyboy

Been getting lazy....

After work tomorrow....
I will clean my place, grocery shop, laundry,
and watch Buffy.. Season 4 episode 10 ...
before I log on to SAS... 

I have to re-teach myself not to procrastinate so much...and hit the gym again.


----------



## Mochyn

crushed my thumb in-between 2 freezers at work today, made me grateful to have all my digits because I'd be really self-conscious if I didn't, which is stupid because I wouldn't be bothered by someone else not having all theirs.


----------



## DarrellLicht

flying 1600 miles back home with a cold. One of the most miserable undertaking in my life... it was all I could do to stand in line :no


----------



## komorikun

Welp, finally got a haircut. $30 including tip. It had been 4 months since my last. I like it but a bit too short. Anyways my hair grows fast, so that's fine. So embarrassing with the 4 big bumps on my scalp. I especially feel bad for the shampooer. Probably grossed her out. I did say "Sorry about the bumps. Don't worry about them. They don't hurt." But I don't know if they understood since their English was not too hot (Chinese).


----------



## Mochyn

You don't love me, which hurts, but it shouldn't because I don't love you either. silly humans.


----------



## karenw

Day 4 of the chesty cough, bring on the cough mixture. I've bailed trying not to take anything for it.


----------



## h00dz

why is all I ask.


----------



## riderless

I feel remote from my brothers as I get older. Is that my fault?

Work colleagues can be annoying. Hope I'm not doing the same thing to them.


----------



## typemismatch

I think I'm going to go do a jigsaw. I like doing jigsaws, my mind just becomes completely focused on the task in hand. It's really relaxing. I hope I own a jigsaw. Just going to look in my cupboard that's full of stuff.


----------



## lastofthekews

The weekend's gone by too quickly, as usual... I wonder what joys work will bring tomorrow?


----------



## riderless

So I accidentally sent a reminder email twice. So what? You get a cheap thrill pointing out a mistake like that? Life must be pretty dull for you if this is the highlight of your day!:afr


----------



## riderless

I find some people can be so argumentative and petty ...they have to be right...I usually let it pass but this time I decided no, I'm not going to let you act like smart a** expert know-it-all. I'm going to challenge you on it. 

You thought you had outwitted me but then you had to backtrack because I came up with an answer you couldn't deny. Then you tried to hastily change the subject. Suddenly I became "boring" because I was right and you were terribly wrong. Maybe I should let you win all the time. Then you'll be happy. Then you'll believe the illusion that you know everything. You just want me to massage your ego. Reinforce your fragile self-esteem. As long as I play the role of listener in awe, you'll be happy. If I just treat you as average, you'll be forever starving. You need so much validation! I'm exhausted!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

How focused are we on personal happiness?

Meanwhile, what would you do if you knew the world was ending tomorrow?

You know what is truly sad, I think I might go to "the place."

Other than that, of course, I would touch base with loved ones. (yeah, boring but true)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Daveyboy said:


> It's Time..................


Blue and orange... Denver?


----------



## renegade disaster

i've decided. i'm gonna quit drinking, I think its causing real problems with my liver. I can't be dealing with that. so to be on the safe side i'm giving it a rest.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

40 years old and i just got my first ever cell phone today. Now how do i turn this thing on? :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This was a nice long walk. I need to do that more often


----------



## Mochyn

Cinnamon jelly beans BURN!!! :wtf


----------



## lastofthekews

No passengers to pick up for work tomorrow = an hour long drive each way with some good music playing and my excellent (ahem) singing voice at full volume


----------



## komorikun

Scrub-Zero said:


> 40 years old and i just got my first ever cell phone today. Now how do i turn this thing on? :b


Jesus christ. Where have you been for the last 16 years?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

komorikun said:


> Jesus christ. Where have you been for the last 16 years?


I've been busy dealing with alcoholism, drug addiction, depression, social anxiety and other assorted problems.


----------



## purechaos

If anyone sees my soul floating around anywhere, can you please pm me, been missing it for the last 4 years


----------



## Mochyn

We are all ticking bombs, none of us know how long is left on the clock.


----------



## riderless

^
Tik Tok On the clock but the party won't rock....sorry I forgot the words


----------



## housebunny

purechaos said:


> If anyone sees my soul floating around anywhere, can you please pm me, been missing it for the last 4 years


what does it look like? i'll keep an eye out for it.



Daveyboy said:


> The rabbit was using me as protection...
> 
> I declare myself hero of the day.... Succumb to my awesomeness. ......haha


you save my brethren!


----------



## Hush7

purechaos said:


> If anyone sees my soul floating around anywhere, can you please pm me, been missing it for the last 4 years


I found your soul. Do I get a reward?












Daveyboy said:


> I think I saved a rabbit tonight...
> 
> I was putting out the trash and a little rabbit ran right up to my feet....
> 
> I kept still so I wouldn't scare him....
> Then I saw a fox about 10 feet away, then the fox ran off....
> 
> The rabbit was using me as protection...
> 
> I declare myself hero of the day.... Succumb to my awesomeness. ......haha


You're everyone's hero! :nw


----------



## purechaos

Yes you get a reward!


----------



## Owl-99

Yay another 39 degree day!


----------



## purechaos

Why am I suddenly having an issue waking the **** up???????


----------



## Mochyn

I survived the day......there's still time yet.


----------



## lastofthekews

have the office to myself at work tomorrow, nice quiet day!! :boogie


----------



## typemismatch

I had a Yorkie this evening. It was nice. It was really nice. I just felt like a Yorkie. How I want the future to go: Nuclear holocaust meaning that I have to go into my bunker (which I guess if this future is ever going to happen I'm going to have to go about sourcing a bunker, I mean I'm going to be really pissed off if there is a nuclear holocaust and I was too lazy to ever sort out a bunker). But anyway. I'll go down to my bunker, close the door behind me and put the snib over (and maybe one of them chain thingys). My bunker will be full of chocolate: Yorkies, Jaffa Cakes, Chunky Kit-Kats, Dairy Milk, Galaxy, Maltesers (lots of maltesers), some fancy chocolates, boxes of roses and quality streets (but with the coconut ones already taken out), Cadbury's Fruit and Nut, some Fry's Creams, Minstrels, Cadbury's Caramel, Yorkie Biscuit and Raisin, Picnics, Bountys (dark and milk chocolate), and some boxes of Heros and Celebrations. Some tea. And a kindle full of books. Snickers, I forgot about Snickers.


----------



## intheshadows

It's REALLY ****ed to see a 30 y/o sex offender who likes boys. Isnt that like a 50-60 year old man thing?


----------



## komorikun

Sick of my first ex who added me on facebook a few months ago sending messages asking me how I'm doing. He doesn't say crap about himself. Secretive as ever. Then he tries to write in English but he doesn't really understand it much at all. I've been ignoring his messages for months now but he keeps sending them.

I think he's lonely but I'm in no mood to make him less lonely. His personality is still a pain in the ***. But now he's turn into a dirty old man. His facebook is 90% women, many of which he has never met. Doesn't post any pics of himself yet he is constantly liking and commenting on his friends' photos. Creepy.


----------



## h00dz

Starting from scratch is really damn hard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Appleton Jamaica Rum On The Rocks! Salute Uncle! I know you've got one with you in your resting place!



renegade disaster said:


> i've decided. i'm gonna quit drinking, I think its causing real problems with my liver. I can't be dealing with that. so to be on the safe side i'm giving it a rest.


I once saw an interview with the members of Stone Temple Pilots & when asked about drug/alcohol use one of the guys replied _"everything in moderation...including moderation"_. I indulge my liquor cravings in spells & likewise with herb as well. When it's on I I go for a the weekend in the case of alcohol or a month with herb & then I take a few weeks off. I suppose it can be tough depending on you social circle but I am a loner so it works for me


----------



## Pompeii

Kenneth Branagh is still sexy.


----------



## probably offline

I like pictures. They don't speak.


----------



## komorikun

Got drunk last night and chatted with lots of people.


----------



## lastofthekews

Why am I so anxious about going to a gig tomorrow night, I've been to lots before!! Stupid blummin' anxiety


----------



## zonebox

I can't figure out which is better, knowing that I have cold beers in the refrigerator that will be consumed tonight, or actually consuming them. 

I know it sounds rather pathetic, but Saturdays are like the highlight of my week. Monday work starts, and I just take all sorts of crap, thinking that Saturday I get to unwind. As the days go by, the thought comes back, just so many more days till I can sit back, relax, crack open a cold one, and enjoy a moment of release.

It is like a reward, something to look forward to. I think I actually enjoy looking forward to Saturday night than I actually do participating in it. 

And no, I'm not an alcoholic ;p


----------



## probably offline

Hush7 said:


> Are you baking Lamby a cake from scratch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're ok. :squeeze


Is it covered in coconut flakes?


----------



## typemismatch

I feel like I've spent all day inside my head. Not spoken to anyone today. Will have to go do something more social tomorrow. Either that or go out into the wilderness. I'm not about the wilderness though. I would quite like there to be some snow, the weather is too boring right now. I actually don't like the fact it hasn't even been cold.


----------



## typemismatch

hmm, my finger looks like a penis


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> hmm, my finger looks like a penis


a penis trying to find its way out of a dark room(I wonder what happend in there)


----------



## DarrellLicht

I hate being in a union. I pay monthly dues so these creeps can complacently let fifteen items be taken away from our contract. 

I work with too many deadbeats who give the company nothing but incentive to not honor the contract.


----------



## komorikun

probably offline said:


> a penis trying to find its way out of a dark room(I wonder what happend in there)


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> Kenneth Branagh is still sexy.


Even if he is Captain no lips.


----------



## Pompeii

:lol Hamlet doesn't need lips.


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> :lol Hamlet doesn't need lips.


Mr no lips just for you. :clap


----------



## Buerhle

I miss out on all the good conversations. 

My life.


----------



## intheshadows

I relate to the main characters in Clerks 2


----------



## bottleofblues

Had another small earthquake just now, living on this shaky island can be unsettling we're always waiting 'for the big one.'


----------



## typemismatch

typemismatch said:


> hmm, my finger looks like a penis


I'm quoting myself, he he he. I wonder if I'll get a PM to tell me I've quoted myself. Anyway I've just realised this comment will now be taken in a different context now that I've got myself re-existified (new word).


----------



## typemismatch

For some reason when I wake up in the middle of the night or really early depending on how you look at it my brain seems to be all wired up to a flux capacitor or something. Is it just me? Usually I'm dead tired when I wake up but sometimes I wake up and start thinking about how I could go a nice tuna sandwich and then next thing I'm thinking about how dolphins are in my kitchen having a ****ing party and making a lot of noise. I will go back to sleep. I will be ok when I wake up.


----------



## riderless

Do you ever regret being born?

I have no right to say that I know. I have all my limbs, no obvious disabilities and am in no pain. Health is pretty good. Just get these flashes of self-pity which I'm ashamed of too.

Always look on the bright side of .....yeah I know, glass half full, something like that...


----------



## lastofthekews

lastofthekews said:


> Why am I so anxious about going to a gig tomorrow night, I've been to lots before!! Stupid blummin' anxiety


Talked myself out of going to last night's gig, the thought of going alone and being 10-15 years older than most of the people there was too much. Quite mad at myself now!! :bah


----------



## h00dz

bleep bing boop! I'm a robot.


----------



## komorikun

^^You fixed the thread.


----------



## foe

Every 30+ women I find myself attracted to are all married. 

30 is the new 20? I don't think. 
More like 30 = married with family.


----------



## intheshadows

I wish I can hibernate during the winter, as in not having to go out and do anything.


----------



## TenYears

foe said:


> Every 30+ women I find myself attracted to are all married.
> 
> 30 is the new 20? I don't think.
> More like 30 = married with family.


Yeah exactly. Every woman I know even close to my age is settled down with a husband and kids and a house with a white picket fence. The few single ones that I have found scare the f*** out of me. Older you get the harder it gets I guess. I'm going to die alone. I just need to accept that.


----------



## Hush7

What happened to me? I'm over 30, never been married and have no kids. I must be one of the scary old ladies mentioned above.










That's me being extra scary and peeping in your window.

I hope someone gets me this for my next birthday:


----------



## Owl-99

Back to normal again.


----------



## steelmyhead

The more I find out about myself, the more disappointed I become.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> What happened to me? I'm over 30, never been married and have no kids. I must be one of the scary old ladies mentioned above.
> 
> I hope someone gets me this for my next birthday:


Don't listen to them......
You the Cats pajamas....


----------



## DarrellLicht

...Everything tastes great with salsa...


----------



## housebunny

Hush7 said:


> What happened to me? I'm over 30, never been married and have no kids. I must be one of the scary old ladies mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me being extra scary and peeping in your window.
> 
> I hope someone gets me this for my next birthday:





Daveyboy said:


> Don't listen to them......
> You the Cats pajamas....


:lol ahh you guys. i needed to laugh.


----------



## komorikun

Hush7 said:


> What happened to me? I'm over 30, never been married and have no kids. I must be one of the scary old ladies mentioned above.
> 
> That's me being extra scary and peeping in your window.
> 
> I hope someone gets me this for my next birthday:


I mean....what's the alternative? I don't know if being one of those perpetually exhausted working mothers who only have sex with their balding/beer gut husbands 3 times a month is any better. Over even worse....being a single mother.

Now being a DINK might be alright.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> What happened to me? I'm over 30, never been married and have no kids. I must be one of the scary old ladies mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me being extra scary and peeping in your window.
> 
> I hope someone gets me this for my next birthday:


I asked harry if he wanted to be with a crazy cat lady and he said, leave me alone im to tired!.


----------



## komorikun

That cat is rather small. I think you need to fatten him up.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> That cat is rather small. I think you need to fatten him up.


hes only 3 months old :S


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> hes only 3 months old :S


Yep, not quite ripe yet. I like them a bit older and fatter. How many cats do you have now? Where did you get this one?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

h00dz said:


>





komorikun said:


> That cat is rather small. I think you need to fatten him up.





h00dz said:


> hes only 3 months old :S





komorikun said:


> Yep, not quite ripe yet. I like them a bit older and fatter. How many cats do you have now? Where did you get this one?


:lol


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> Yep, not quite ripe yet. I like them a bit older and fatter. How many cats do you have now? Where did you get this one?


Just 2, George is getting pretty old, probably doesn't have heaps of time left tbh. Which is why I got this one.

I got it from a couple I know around here that look after Strays and injured animals. Nice people, real animal lovers.


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


> Just 2, George is getting pretty old, probably doesn't have heaps of time left tbh. Which is why I got this one.
> 
> I got it from a couple I know around here that look after Strays and injured animals. Nice people, real animal lovers.


How old is George? Is he getting along with the new kitten?


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> How old is George? Is he getting along with the new kitten?


George has got to be around 13 years and has already had some medical complications, had him since he was like 2 year old I think? something like that. And yeah and hes at the stage where it doesn't give a rats about the kitten hes to old to care lol. He just does his own thing.


----------



## Hush7

A special thanks to everyone. I feel so much less of a spinster now. :haha
Also, thanks to Komorikun for pointing out the crappy alternative.

Fluffly Penguin is such a cute kitty. I know he loves me and would enjoy living with me and all of my future cats.

It's time to be the cat's pajamas and get comfy in my Hello Kitty pajamas. 

I :heart the 30+ section. It's always entertaining.


----------



## millenniumman75

My run in the cold and wind with snow really took a toll on me - the sweatpants added weight and it wore me out!

I am 25% awake.....I need to sleep!


----------



## Hush7

I think Komorikun wants to eat Harry. Why else would he need to be fattened up and ripened? :eek


----------



## komorikun

Hush7 said:


> I think Komorikun wants to eat Harry. Why else would he need to be fattened up and ripened? :eek


No. No. I want to squeeze his belly. Small cats do not have enough to squeeze.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hush7 said:


> I think Komorikun wants to eat Harry. Why else would he need to be fattened up and ripened? :eek


 Komorikun loves cats. Especially plump cats. It's not unusual at all and I think it's awesome.


----------



## Esugi78

Off day, bought a new game on steam, lost 10 straight hours on that game. Holy sh*****t I'm not young anymore, I can't spend time on that kind of crap anymore, grow up Eric!


----------



## intheshadows

Back to crap weather after ONE nice day. : (


----------



## Consider

oh my god in 5 years i can officially post in this thread


----------



## probably offline

Consider said:


> oh my god in 5 years i can officially post in this thread


You can't wait, huh? This is where the cool cats gather.


----------



## typemismatch

I love train journeys. Currently going through the Cairngorms on a nice sunny day. Snow on the mountains. Brahms 4th Symphony seemed appropriate for this. And the train wifi is surprisingly good. I don't have any maltesers though.


----------



## typemismatch

Consider said:


> oh my god in 5 years i can officially post in this thread


You can post here but you must provide the sandwiches. Make mines tuna.


----------



## typemismatch

Where did the sun go


----------



## Consider

probably offline said:


> You can't wait, huh? This is where the cool cats gather.


well seeing as now you have posted here too, id say thats pretty accurate.
enough of this preemptive middle aged posting; feeling too much like a rebel now.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. My dad used the word "libertard" in an email to me.


----------



## komorikun

Why do I feel like I have a hangover when I didn't even drink anything last night? Haven't had anything to drink in a week in fact.


----------



## Pompeii

Can't. Take. The. Misogyny. 

And... happy Australia Day!


----------



## h00dz

cypher said:


> Thank you Australia for this:


How did you get a picture of me? :O


----------



## Hallway Ghost

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Jumping on the Aussie bandwagon. Thanks Australia for this also:


----------



## Mochyn

^ Those outfits will leave terrible tan lines :no just sayin' ladies, sun protection factor 50+ now that's sexsaaay :yes

I need to make some lunch, but what to have? Everyday it's the same problem, lunch is the worst meal of the day.


----------



## komorikun

Heater broke sometime before noon. They still haven't been able to fix it. Delightful. I don't even have a space heater or an electric blanket. And I have one blanket to my name. 

It broke a couple weeks ago too but they fixed it real fast that time and it was in the 50s that day. Right now it's about 25F.


----------



## komorikun

I hear heat noise!! Maybe they finally fixed it!!

It scared me so much. I really need to get some extra blankets and a space heater just in case this happens again.


----------



## lastofthekews

Today's the day I promised myself I'd finally go out to try out my new camera, so why am I procrastinating by being on the internet??!! :?


----------



## probably offline

That feel when you can't stay awake 24/7 and still look the same anymore. I'm realizing the benefits of a beauty sleep.


----------



## lastofthekews

lastofthekews said:


> Today's the day I promised myself I'd finally go out to try out my new camera, so why am I procrastinating by being on the internet??!! :?


I made myself go out in the end and spent some time taking photos at an old disused railway line, it was good to get out


----------



## lastofthekews

cypher said:


> You should post your photos. I think there was a photo thread in here.


Thanks cypher, I'm going to put some up in the members photo albums thread 

I'll also put up a link to the better quality versions, they're too large to post here.

http://s851.photobucket.com/user/Ste_JD/library/27th January 2014


----------



## Mochyn

I am not the one. I have never been the one.


----------



## ElectricWizard

I'm sure that during my operation to have my appendix removed all those years ago that they must have left something inside! as I always get pain in my side during various activities. I really could do with the compensation!


----------



## AskNoQuarter

How freaking happy am I that a brand new pair of wallabees arrived today?!


----------



## komorikun

What is up with all these guys deleting their profiles on dating sites? I was thinking of breaking my long celibacy but then the two (1 Brazilian and 1 Cuban) I was interested in....gone. Oh well, they didn't have relationship potential and live too far away to be a convenient f'ck buddy.


----------



## DarrellLicht

probably offline said:


> That feel when you can't stay awake 24/7 and still look the same anymore. I'm realizing the benefits of a beauty sleep.


QFT

And having a bipolar supervisor makes the work day.... Interesting to say the least..


----------



## lastofthekews

Work has given me a stinking headache!! :bah


----------



## Mochyn

Why is it that some hair only grows to a certain length, but if you cut it, it starts to grow again back to that certain length, how does it know it's been cut? why does it stop growing where it stops? Why I don't care enough to find out?


----------



## typemismatch

cypher said:


> just discovered my dog likes spaghetti


I would like to see a dog eating spaghetti.


----------



## h00dz

Blarg


----------



## Mochyn

I'm not so good at stuff. Bother I'm good at. If I could be good at stuff and bother I think I'd have it made.


----------



## riderless

Speaking of trees, I need to prune some in the backyard soon.


----------



## TryingMara

YAY more snow :blank


----------



## komorikun

Mochyn said:


> Why is it that some hair only grows to a certain length, but if you cut it, it starts to grow again back to that certain length, how does it know it's been cut? why does it stop growing where it stops? Why I don't care enough to find out?


You mean like body hair? I think hair follicles go through cycles of dormancy and growth. If the growth cycle is short and the dormancy cycle is long the hair will be shorter. Of course the follicles are all on different cycles, so you don't go bald or lose all your body hair. And of course how fast it grows.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_hair_growth


----------



## Owl-99

Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AskNoQuarter

I think I've entered the friend zone. I know this is not something that most men like, but I am not most men. I'm pretty dang happy about this


----------



## IcedOver

A person in my building believes that someone is hammering in their apartment between the hours of 1-4 a.m. I haven't heard a thing. A sign was on the doorway for whomever is doing it to stop or the police will be called. I'm sure suspicion will somehow come back to me even though I'm quiet as a mouse. I've had the cops called on me when I wasn't making any noise. I overheard the neighbor who called the cops saying today that she heard the hammering at 6:00 in the morning, and that it awoke her. She's the same person who believes I'm breaking into her place and taking food.


----------



## Daveyboy

TryingMara said:


> YAY more snow :blank


Oh I wish I saw this post last night....
I didn't know...:blank

Woke up to snow on the ground ..
and a travel nightmare... Surprise.. Late again...


----------



## h00dz

New set by me! 

I know most people in this section probably don't listen to this stuff, but oh well!

http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/h00dz-isolated-sessions-welcome-to-the-new-year-jan-2014-mix/


----------



## komorikun

^^I'll check it out on the weekend.


----------



## Esugi78

Hate one of those sink where you have to push the button and then the water would only come out for 2 seconds, making you have to keep pushing the button!


----------



## Daveyboy

Decided to go back and try my sleeping meds after 2 years....

All week my king size bed is an oasis in a desert of pillows...
I never move till the morning...
...and now I have plenty of extra room....
...and now I have plenty of extra room....


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> New set by me!
> 
> I know most people in this section probably don't listen to this stuff, but oh well!
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/h00dz-isolated-sessions-welcome-to-the-new-year-jan-2014-mix/


I loved this one...
Especially the "Got me Thinking" track... 
How could I not dance to that in my cutoff PJs...


----------



## purechaos

no reason to stay in bed....


I've had issues with the whole getting out of bed thing for quite awhile now, always waking up asking the burning question of, "Why, what's the point?" "I have no kids, no husband, no big dream or direction that I'm shooting for, no real passion or goal. Although, I wish I had a goal or passion. Anyway I've been waking up every morning this way for quite sometime now. I would actually say that usually I end up choosing to stay in bed, if I make it out I'm usually forcing the hell out of myself, because everything always feels so damn empty. 

Well two days ago I woke up pretty much the same way. "What's the point in getting up?" ......but then something new....."What's the point in staying in bed?" 

No reason to get up, no reason to stay in bed......

and for some reason the past two days I've gotten up with less of a problem....probably because there is no reason.....haha!


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> ^^I'll check it out on the weekend.


Cool let me know what you think


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> I loved this one...
> Especially the "Got me Thinking" track...
> How could I not dance to that in my cutoff PJs...


Cheers man :boogie


----------



## DarrellLicht

At this point forward,I will not attempt anymore than a light pomade. Holy crap that hurt.


----------



## intheshadows

I kind of like a new-ish sounding song, but I don't know who it is.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Tried green cauliflower. It sucks. Texture is all wrong. Maybe I try the purple next.


----------



## IcedOver

I "threw out" my lower back this morning. I've had pulled muscles before, mainly in my neck, but this is definitely the worst it's been. I'm now walking stooped over with a cane because that's the position in which I have the least pain. Still, I went to work!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yikes. Get yourself to a chiropractor stat! An adjustment will do wonders for you.


----------



## TenYears

Go Broncs. I have two squares, 7 and 7. I can't believe I got them, my numbers usually suck. I could actually win a quarter, or all four even


----------



## intheshadows

I'm gonna miss the game. But then again I'm not into football.


----------



## Daveyboy

TenYears said:


> Go Broncs. I have two squares, 7 and 7. I can't believe I got them, my numbers usually suck. I could actually win a quarter, or all four even


Nice numbers.. Good luck
I have one also...
B-1
S-2 
............I never get the "good" numbers..:blank.


----------



## probably offline

[just let me rant for a sec]

I'm sick of the age-related negativity on SAS. Life isn't over when you turn 30. Jesus christ. It's so depressing and annoying to see people whine about it, over and over.

If you're under 30: Don't worry about how your life might be in the future. You don't know that so there's no need to. You could die in a car accident at 28. Worry about what you're doing in life right now. Yes, _I'm aware that it's not easy_, but it's true. Also, it kinda insulting to us "old geezers" when you talk about turning 30 as some sort of mini-death.

If you're over 30: Don't whine about all your "wasted years", and such. You can still do many exciting things and take a completely new direction in life. You might even start enjoying life more, on a whole new level compared to the people around you, of the same age, since you'll be like a ****ing bear returning from hibernation. No, it's not easy(_trust me I know!_), but don't say that you don't have opportunities just because you've reached a certain age. That's bull****. We should be encouraging each other. I'm currently trying to find my way back to my life and I really don't need to read about how my life supposedly is over now. It's not helping.


----------



## lastofthekews

Hoping that this coming week will be better than last.


----------



## inerameia

mark101 said:


> Sorry for upsetting you I'll keep my whining to myself in future :blank


It's alright she was probably talking about me. :eek


----------



## probably offline

mark101 said:


> Sorry for upsetting you I'll keep my whining to myself in future :blank


Ha, you have as much right to whine as I had to rant :>



Peregrínus said:


> It's alright she was probably talking about me. :eek


What? No, I wasn't ;o


----------



## typemismatch

probably offline said:


> [just let me rant for a sec]
> 
> I'm sick of the age-related negativity on SAS. Life isn't over when you turn 30. Jesus christ. It's so depressing and annoying to see people whine about it, over and over.
> 
> If you're under 30: Don't worry about how your life might be in the future. You don't know that so there's no need to. You could die in a car accident at 28. Worry about what you're doing in life right now. Yes, _I'm aware that it's not easy_, but it's true. Also, it kinda insulting to us "old geezers" when you talk about turning 30 as some sort of mini-death.
> 
> If you're over 30: Don't whine about all your "wasted years", and such. You can still do many exciting things and take a completely new direction in life. You might even start enjoying life more, on a whole new level compared to the people around you, of the same age, since you'll be like a ****ing bear returning from hibernation. No, it's not easy(_trust me I know!_), but don't say that you don't have opportunities just because you've reached a certain age. That's bull****. We should be encouraging each other. I'm currently trying to find my way back to my life and I really don't need to read about how my life supposedly is over now. It's not helping.


You always seem so positive. You seem so well balanced. That's the thing. You seem well balanced. I guess it's your online persona. I guess in real life you are not as perfectly well balanced as you seem on here. I guess we are all different online. I am slightly wacky, whereas in real life I wouldn't say hello to a squirrel. I've went off on a tangent yet again. What I wanted to communicate in this post was that you are well balanced. Like Lionel Messi or last year's Red Bull. This is not how I wanted this post to go. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I've been back home for only four days. I have to go back to work tomorrow morning.. Despite having noisy neighbors, I still wanted to catch up on sleep.. I will be dispatched on the boat where shadow people live and where I get auditory hallucinations.. maybe I'll write something to you people about it after I get back..

:eyes:troll:lol:lol:kma


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> You always seem so positive. You seem so well balanced. That's the thing. You seem well balanced. I guess it's your online persona. I guess in real life you are not as perfectly well balanced as you seem on here. I guess we are all different online. I am slightly wacky, whereas in real life I wouldn't say hello to a squirrel. I've went off on a tangent yet again. What I wanted to communicate in this post was that you are well balanced. Like Lionel Messi or last year's Red Bull. This is not how I wanted this post to go. Please accept my apologies.


Positive? Are you being sarcastic? I don't think I've ever heard anyone describe me with that word, and I thought I came across as pessimistic online rather than optimistic. Which is what I am irl. For better and for worse. Mostly for worse. Well balanced? That sounds good. I don't think I am. I think I would be in a better place in my life at the moment if I were. I like being compared to Red Bull, though.


----------



## DarrellLicht

probably offline said:


> Positive? Are you being sarcastic? I don't think I've ever heard anyone describe me with that word, and I thought I came across as pessimistic online rather than optimistic. Which is what I am irl. For better and for worse. Mostly for worse. Well balanced? That sounds good. I don't think I am. I think I would be in a better place in my life at the moment if I were. I like being compared to Red Bull, though.


 I think of you as a dry/facetious individual. Not expressing anything strong most of the time. That can be interpreted as positive and balanced in comparison..


----------



## probably offline

moroff said:


> I think of you as a dry/facetious individual. Not expressing anything strong most of the time. That can be interpreted as positive and balanced in comparison..


Oh, I see.


----------



## Daveyboy

What the heck Denver??

When did you become the NY Jets??


----------



## Hush7

:yay Woo hoo! :yay










I know the Seahawks won because I ate a Seahawks donut today. :boogie


----------



## komorikun

So weird today. This lady at the drugstore stopped in her tracks and looked at me like I was her long lost friend or something. Turned out she liked my hair color (red) and wanted to know what brand I was using. Also got a few compliments on my haircut recently when I left the hair down and straightened it rather than put it in my usual ponytail.


----------



## komorikun

More fckn snow. :blank


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> More fckn snow. :blank


It's 30+ degrees here in New England and no snow in sight. :b


----------



## Daveyboy

NO.... Not again....










Traffic Nightmare again.........:blank


----------



## foe

I look out my window, there is snow. Very light snow however.


----------



## Mochyn

I want to.


----------



## typemismatch

These are just words on a screen. Words on a screen. But what does it all mean? Words on a screen.


----------



## typemismatch

Hmm. I think I'm becoming a parody of my persona on here. I'm not sure who I am anymore.


----------



## h00dz

-_-


----------



## Daveyboy

Hot Chocolate after shoveling snow....

It's like deja vu .... except it keeps happening....:?


----------



## Pompeii

Why, oh why must I go to the dentist.


----------



## Owl-99

Pompeii said:


> Why, oh why must I go to the dentist.


 Because how else do you get to meet the tooth fairy's Godmother. :teeth


----------



## IcedOver

Very weird and unusual year interpersonally for me. I guess it's a continuation of last year where I had two very strong possibilities that completely evaporated, the first one leaving me quite depressed. Right at the moment, however, I have two women to whom I'm talking, and it looks good for one definitely, with the second a distinct possibility. This isn't "dating" and probably won't involve sex, so it's not like I'm cheating or anything ("Komorikun," you know what I'm talking about). The first woman really seems interested in meeting very soon because we started talking in November, but I keep putting her off because of being busy, the weather, and other hangups. She texted me last week saying "Let's do what we talked about sometime soon." I told her I'd be busy this past weekend and this weekend and she said she would reply to the e-mail when she got a moment, but hasn't. The second woman, whom I just got to talking to the other day, seems interested but could very well be a flake. I know I should be happy about these things because I have zero experience of any kind with women, but for some reason it's all seeming like a hassle. The preoccupation with this is keeping me from taking care of something I've been procrastinating about, but then again if I turn down or don't pursue these possibilities with gusto, they may never happen again. Also, the sting of the disappointment last year is still fresh, and the idea of it happening twice more is hard to stomach.


----------



## Mochyn

^ that is a lot of thinking, I don't think I've thought that much all day.


----------



## lastofthekews

Come on Steve, stop feeling sad and start enjoying life NOW!!


----------



## TenYears

cypher said:


> what's the misogyny forecast tonight on SAS?


100% chance of someone getting banned. 100% chance of a bunch of people getting offended. And 100% chance of a tongue lashing that will get the thread locked before it finishes the first page.


----------



## typemismatch

BLACK aaaadeeeur BLACK aaaadeeeur weeeeeeeeeeee ooooowwwn an suuuuuuauauuuu eeeeeeeee

BLACK aaaadeeeur BLACK aaaadeeeur weeeeeeeeeeee ooooowwwn an suuuuuuauauuuu eeeeeeeee


----------



## komorikun

OMG the slush was horrific today. Huge f**n deep *** dirty ice puddles.


----------



## Owl-99

28 C degrees today roll on Autumn.


----------



## intheshadows

I watched some Curling on TV for the attractive young ladies.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> OMG the slush was horrific today. Huge f**n deep *** dirty ice puddles.


Well you should have stayed in San Fran !


----------



## komorikun

cypher said:


> 2 threads in here seem to have vanished


which ones?


----------



## typemismatch

Has this got something to do with my cat? My cat does not exist, at least not in this particular universe. In another universe I have a cat, and it's name is Bob.


----------



## TenYears

Huh. That's weird. If you ask about which threads have vanished, and someone answers you, their answer then vanishes.

This place gets curioser and curioser. Knew I shouldnta chased that rabbit down that hole.


----------



## shyvr6

TenYears said:


> If you ask about which threads have vanished, and someone answers you, their answer then vanishes


That person deleted their own post.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

yup...these are the people who say theyre around my age -_-*


----------



## riderless

Holy mother of god, have mercy on his puny soul for even thinking about self-gratification. Stop shaking hands with yourself! You will go straight to hell! For sure, for sure. it's a one way ticket to eternal suffering if you keep that up my friend. So just leave it alone, I tell ya. Go read the Bible instead for god's sake!


----------



## Nunuc

One more year and I can post to this thread :yay


----------



## IcedOver

The attention span of a woman online is like one of those little rides outside of supermarkets for kids. You get a certain amount of time, and then when your quarter's up, that's it.


----------



## TenYears

shyvr6 said:


> That person deleted their own post.


Thanks, that's good to hear. Was freaking me out a little.


----------



## IcedOver

I seriously feel like a ghost today. No one is replying to anything from me. My co-worker has not replied to an e-mail I sent. A client has not answered the question I asked. The woman with whom I've been talking for the past six days or so has quit returning my messages. No one responded to either of the ads I posted, not even spambots. A woman who is interested in meeting me said she'd reply to an e-mail when she had time, but hasn't in over a week. Another woman I've been talking to for several months, just as friends, hasn't replied in over a month. I don't know why I even bother.


----------



## intheshadows

I just got a haircut.


----------



## Mochyn

IcedOver said:


> The attention span of a woman online is like one of those little rides outside of supermarkets for kids. You get a certain amount of time, and then when your quarter's up, that's it.


I think there would be an equal amount of women that would say the same thing about men online. Except it goes like this -

man - do you wanna Skype with cam?

woman - no thanks

*man loses interest and is never heard from again*


----------



## IcedOver

^^Completely different. A guy knows right off if he's interested. He won't toy with you while he tries to make up his mind. What you're talking about is probably pretty early. In the analogy, the little supermarket ride wouldn't even start when you put your quarter in. A woman will lead you on, make you think you have a chance and that this fun little ride is going to continue for a while. Then she magically loses interest or finds someone else (both happened to me recently), the little ride is over, and sometimes the ride even breaks. Personally, I'd rather it be instant rejection.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> ^^Completely different. A guy knows right off if he's interested. He won't toy with you while he tries to make up his mind. What you're talking about is probably pretty early. In the analogy, the little supermarket ride wouldn't even start when you put your quarter in. A woman will lead you on, make you think you have a chance and that this fun little ride is going to continue for a while. Then she magically loses interest or finds someone else (both happened to me recently), the little ride is over, and sometimes the ride even breaks. Personally, I'd rather it be instant rejection.


Men lose interest a lot too. Or they only go out with you in the hopes of getting laid. It's such a pain in the *** to suss out if the guy is truly interested in you or just wants one time sex.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Men lose interest a lot too. Or they only go out with you in the hopes of getting laid. It's such a pain in the *** to suss out if the guy is truly interested in you or just wants one time sex.


I thought you liked both?


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> I thought you liked both?


Liked what?


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Liked what?


Relationships and one night stands.


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Relationships and one night stands.


I don't like one night stands but they are better than nothing occasionally. You take what you can get and hope for the best sometimes, you know.


----------



## Mochyn

komorikun said:


> It's such a pain in the *** to suss out if the guy is truly interested in you or just wants one time sex.


This is so true. I think it's rare to find a woman that continues dates for _one time sex_ from a guy, the vast majority of women if they sleep with a guy it's because they think/want it to go somewhere long term. Whereas there are a lot of guys that will date a woman just to get her into bed *knowing* they want nothing more from her after that.


----------



## IcedOver

^^Just to clarify, I'm talking about pre-dating/hooking up stuff -- actually being able to get enough interest from a capricious and entitled female that you're even granted an audience. I have no experience with dating, and as such can't comment from firsthand experience. However, I have zero sympathy for women who don't get _all_ of what they want with a guy (i.e., if he leaves after having sex). At least you got something, and you can easily ensnare another guy to try again. Try being a guy who can't even get his foot in the door with any kind of relationship he's looking for, or he does and gets halfway through the door before he's slammed right in it and forced out because his shoes have a speck of mud.


----------



## komorikun

You are looking for women on pervy sites. Way more men are into that than women. Even if it is not sex. You would have a much easier time looking for a relationship. I don't feel sorry for guys who are only looking for one time hookups or whatever.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im going to bed...peace out...one love :b


----------



## howard26

I usually take pride in not letting the weather affect me. I'm even keel. But this year, winter is chipping away at me. Getting very low


----------



## komorikun

My mouth is on fire from this Japanese instant curry. They sell mild, medium, and hot. I got hot because the regular curry bars that you use to make curry are not that spicy so I always get hot but this instant crap....oh god.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> My mouth is on fire from this Japanese instant curry. They sell mild, medium, and hot. I got hot because the regular curry bars that you use to make curry are not that spicy so I always get hot but this instant crap....oh god.


At least today only your mouth is on fire...

Tomorrow may be different.....


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Cypher and Cavey need avatars...and VMs so I can post that they need avatars everyday until they put one up.
> 
> Edit:
> Howard26 needs an avatar too.


Cypher I think always had one..
Hopefully she is just working on one and everything is OK...

She was recently Sea Horses, 
.....and when I joined I think she was a possum??..


----------



## h00dz

Let's all enjoy a big bowl of strawberry ice cream.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

cypher said:


> I saw your other post in the other forum. Hope things are better.


 thanks cypher


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Scrabble


----------



## MrKappa

Ignorance is Bliss...


----------



## h00dz

I blame hush for this, this is her doing!

She wanted it so I did it just for lulz!

http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/boy-band-mix-for-kelly/

If the sound quality is bad, blame youtube.. I don't own any of these songs so i had to get them from somewhere


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> I blame hush for this, this is her doing!
> 
> She wanted it so I did it just for lulz!
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/boy-band-mix-for-kelly/
> 
> If the sound quality is bad, blame youtube.. I don't own any of these songs so i had to get them from somewhere


 ..... :banana :haha

Nice job though.........


----------



## Daveyboy

New episode of Walking Dead on tonight.........

Had to read the last episode recap...
Can't believe how fast I forgot.. It was only last month....:doh


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I blame hush for this, this is her doing!
> 
> She wanted it so I did it just for lulz!
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/boy-band-mix-for-kelly/
> 
> If the sound quality is bad, blame youtube.. I don't own any of these songs so i had to get them from somewhere


I don't know why you're blaming me when I have this picture of you:










You say you love trance, but you secretly love cheesy pop music made by boy bands. You're already working on your boy band ballads mix.

Hmm...random thought? :idea
It snowed. :sigh


----------



## Mochyn

How do you get someone that has given up to un-give up?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mark101 said:


> Mochyn needs to change hers to something that isn't chocolate.


 Why? It's making me wanna go buy me some dark chocolate right now.


----------



## purechaos

Do people in the United States forget that America is actually more than one country? I dunno I just think its funny that people here will be all like "yeah America! We are the best country!" (When they really mean the United States of America) And I'm just sitting here thinking, you don't know anything about geography do you? You know, North America is actually a continent that is comprised of about 23 countries including the United states of America, then of course there is South America comprised of about 13 countries. 

I mean I get the whole abbreviation but on the other hand, I really do think people forget....and sometimes when I hear people proclaim things about "America," I sometimes want to say "you know you're really talking about a whole continent, right?" But then I'm afraid its gonna be some blind patriotic imbecile that thinks the U.S. is the continent .....


----------



## pazuzuinxs

purechaos said:


> Do people in the United States forget that America is actually more than one country? I dunno I just think its funny that people here will be all like "yeah America! We are the best country!" (When they really mean the United States of America) And I'm just sitting here thinking, you don't know anything about geography do you? You know, North America is actually a continent that is comprised of about 23 countries including the United states of America, then of course there is South America comprised of about 13 countries.
> 
> I mean I get the whole abbreviation but on the other hand, I really do think people forget....and sometimes when I hear people proclaim things about "America," I sometimes want to say "you know you're really talking about a whole continent, right?" But then I'm afraid its gonna be some blind patriotic imbecile that thinks the U.S. is the continent .....


Yup. And I personally have a Costa Rican friend who gets real mad whenever I say America and mean the USA.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

purechaos said:


> Do people in the United States forget that America is actually more than one country? I dunno I just think its funny that people here will be all like "yeah America! We are the best country!" (When they really mean the United States of America) And I'm just sitting here thinking, you don't know anything about geography do you? You know, North America is actually a continent that is comprised of about 23 countries including the United states of America, then of course there is South America comprised of about 13 countries.


 Why would anyone even care about this? I mean, I have a pimple on my forehead and it's a bigger deal than the fact that some people may not be technically using "America" properly.


----------



## purechaos

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why would anyone even care about this? I mean, I have a pimple on my forehead and it's a bigger deal than the fact that some people may not be technically using "America" properly.


 It isn't a big deal....

Its a random thought

Like the title of the thread implies....


----------



## DarrellLicht

I am certain I have now identified the woman in my recurring dreams. She is my great grandmother. I recently acquired a bunch of scanned family photo's of generations past.. unexpectedly, I was able to pick her out right away. There were other photos of her younger and older. Each time she visited she seemed to be around the 20's/30's age bracket.

I don't know what to make of it. Who else can admit about this stranger whom they haven't previously seen or otherwise have any preconceived notion of who the recurring visitor in their dreams might be turn out to be a family member..


----------



## komorikun

Damn. So many locked threads today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ray Smothers got up in the middle of the night to take a leak and stubbed his toe really hard. He let out a strange, anguished cry and everyone wondered what it was.


----------



## howard26

i hate winter


----------



## typemismatch

cypher said:


> Learned that Subway had been using rubber chemical in their bread.


You're making me hungry. Could really go a 6 inch subway club on hearty (rubbery) Italian. cheese and toasted. Some lettuce and jalapeños. No sauce. Yes. Thanks. Bye.

Oh I'm going to make a thread on this. Silly idea for thread.


----------



## typemismatch

Oh and if you're going to have a six inch Italian, using rubber isn't a bad idea :b


----------



## typemismatch

cypher said:


> Also learned that squirrels use dog fur to hide nuts.


I also hear that dogs use dog fur to hide their nuts. :b


----------



## typemismatch

komorikun said:


> My mouth is on fire from this Japanese instant curry. They sell mild, medium, and hot. I got hot because the regular curry bars that you use to make curry are not that spicy so I always get hot but this instant crap....oh god.


I'm always disappointed by instant. It's never instant, you always have to wait a few seconds.


----------



## typemismatch

Young people will never now the joy of making a mix tape. I feel sorry for young people.


----------



## typemismatch

Sorry for all these posts. I'm sitting in a pub because I didn't have my booking reference number for my train when collecting my tickets so had to go into the nearest pub to get wifi so I could check it on my laptop because for some reason my work phone email isn't bloody working. Anyway can't go into a pub without having a pint, you can be prosecuted for that.


----------



## karenw

My beef lasagne I've just made with Creme Fraiche instead of the White sauce should be delish just needs oven cooking laters.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

post pics or it didnt happen


----------



## intheshadows

howard26 said:


> i hate winter


 x2


----------



## power2theweak

3 days!!!


----------



## typemismatch

Good night


----------



## komorikun

I sat next to the fur woman today on the train. Older lady that I see at the train station some mornings. She wears a huge fur coat and a fur hat too. I soooo wanted to take a pic of her with part of me in it. I looked over at the book she was reading. It was in Russian. :um


----------



## h00dz

typemismatch had a 6 post combo impressive! but then karenw did a C-C-C-Combo Breaker.

Like so:


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm currently paying a hefty price for being solitary and less than intelligent.. Bummer dude  .


----------



## intheshadows

moroff said:


> I'm currently paying a hefty price for being solitary and less than intelligent.. Bummer dude  .


 Same here....


----------



## IcedOver

Slipped on some goddamned ice on a city street today. Totally unprepared for it, so I went down and hit the back of my head. I think I've only hit my head this hard one other time, when I was about 8, on the top of my head when I stood up under a steel stage curtain I didn't know was open above me (still have a little tenderness from the scar). I was wearing my trusty Steelers tossle cap, so I was at least somewhat cushioned. I don't have any bleeding outside and it doesn't even hurt, but of course being anxious, I'm worried that something's going on inside that could be damaging.


----------



## Mochyn

If only I'd said yes, things could be different now, I need to say YES more.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ 
How many air bubbles do you reckon there are in those?


----------



## seychelle

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^
> *Happy Valentine's Day! Hugs and kisses to you all. May your day be filled with love, happiness and sunshine* :b


Fixed that for ya Pickle


----------



## intheshadows

IcedOver said:


> Slipped on some goddamned ice on a city street today. Totally unprepared for it, so I went down and hit the back of my head. I think I've only hit my head this hard one other time, when I was about 8, on the top of my head when I stood up under a steel stage curtain I didn't know was open above me (still have a little tenderness from the scar). I was wearing my trusty Steelers tossle cap, so I was at least somewhat cushioned. I don't have any bleeding outside and it doesn't even hurt, but of course being anxious, I'm worried that something's going on inside that could be damaging.


 Ouch. Sounds worse than my ribs hurting (awkward place) from, yes, slipping on ice. :mum


----------



## komorikun

I'm paranoid of slipping and falling too. It scares me. I don't want to end up with a broken leg and a $20,000 hospital bill. I fell a couple times in northern Japan, where it snows a lot but both times I fell on my butt which is well padded. Read recently that many people break their wrists when falling on ice because they try to break their fall.

I actually tripped a couple times in California for unknown reasons but I didn't fully fall down. Might have been an uneven surface.


----------



## lastofthekews

you never know what lies around the next corner, and I appear to have unexpectedly turned this corner and like what I see ahead of me.  

You just never know what life has in store for you next


----------



## Daveyboy

All the Ladies in my office gave me Chocolate today.....


Only joking...... haha


----------



## komorikun

^^Giri-choco?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> ^^Giri-choco?


:lol ... Yea .. Had my share of that......


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

All I want is comfort.


----------



## komorikun

I'm getting sick of people saying internet/computers/smartphones are ruining the world. Seriously. My life was just as crappy before the internet came around. Before people just watched tons of TV and that causes way more brain rot than the internet.


----------



## lastofthekews

It's okay to just be me, I finally get it


----------



## DarrellLicht

I failed again. Feelings are intense almost overpowering right now.


----------



## cuppy

:lurk



lastofthekews said:


> you never know what lies around the next corner, and I appear to have unexpectedly turned this corner and like what I see ahead of me.
> 
> You just never know what life has in store for you next





lastofthekews said:


> It's okay to just be me, I finally get it


Yayy~ :yay


----------



## binsky

I see people who are younger than me, and I have to remind myself that I'm way older than they are. I'm passing into middle age. :afr


----------



## riderless

This very moment is profound but if I make too much of it, I cheapen it.


----------



## riderless

Do you feel we're all on *travellators*? Our life robotic. I'm off for a few days but soon back to work and it all starts again. You stop questioning after a while and just accept. Appreciate you have a job, I hear one voice say. Yes I know. The unemployment travelator is much worse. 
And what about other travellators? The one for singles who fear they will never meet their soul mate.
Then one for divorced, who feel they may not be good enough to attract the right partner.
The one for socially anxiety and other mental illnesses. Endless days of envy , boredom and despair.
The one for children who envy adults but don't realise that adulthood is highly over-rated.
The one for oldies who envy youth and pine for "the gold old days".


----------



## riderless

I've felt best when:

I had my sensitivity working to my advantage.
I was light-hearted but respectful to others.
I felt good about myself, no need to impress others.
My body was in good shape.
Good blood flow to the brain.
Cool winter/like weather.
I was happy to read a book.


----------



## Mochyn

Deep. Too deep. Shallow good. Shallow safe :yes


----------



## krites

Damn grass. I hate cutting grass.


----------



## riderless

Mochyn said:


> Deep. Too deep. Shallow good. Shallow safe :yes


Even online? God, that's why I like it here.


----------



## komorikun

I think some of the workers at Trader Joe's were smoking weed today. The store smelled and my cashier seemed unusually happy and chatty. She was talking about what a nice backpack I have, LOL


----------



## Yer Blues

Hopefully that's the last power outage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think some of the workers at Trader Joe's were smoking weed today. The store smelled and my cashier seemed unusually happy and chatty. She was talking about what a nice backpack I have, LOL


 Do you have a nice backpack?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yer Blues said:


> Hopefully that's the last power outage.


 The neat thing about power outages is if you live in a relatively new neighborhood, sometimes the power delivery system in that area isn't so good and the power tends to go out every time there's a breeze. Eventually, you get major outages that last a couple of days when something serious (like a big summer storm) happens. It sucks when that happens because you have to sit around in the dark and just wait unless you have plenty of battery powered goodies.

But the cool thing is that it forces the power company to fix the crappy equipment and when things settle down, it tends to be much more reliable.

The power literally used to flicker and go out momentarily here every day it seemed. This place was newly constructed when we moved here and it was built on a piece of land that was kind of out away from the other stuff. So I guess they just put up a wimpy power system that was just good enough to get the job done. Then we had a big outage that lasted several days and it doesn't seem to happen anymore.


----------



## Yer Blues

WillYouStopDave said:


> The neat thing about power outages is if you live in a relatively new neighborhood, sometimes the power delivery system in that area isn't so good and the power tends to go out every time there's a breeze. Eventually, you get major outages that last a couple of days when something serious (like a big summer storm) happens. It sucks when that happens because you have to sit around in the dark and just wait unless you have plenty of battery powered goodies.


I live in a rainforest that is getting wet snow with strong winds. Plus, the equipment is older in this area. At least I haven't lost a hard drive since I've gotten good surge protectors.

I have an Ipad, so I can read or play a game. Cheap mp3 player for music.



WillYouStopDave said:


> But the cool thing is that it forces the power company to fix the crappy equipment and when things settle down, it tends to be much more reliable.


They were out this summer doing a lot of branch clearing, but there's not much you can do in a rainforest with massive cedars.



WillYouStopDave said:


> The power literally used to flicker and go out momentarily here every day it seemed. Then we had a big outage that lasted several days and it doesn't seem to happen anymore.


They're usually are pretty quick getting us up if they aren't overloaded from other areas.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you have a nice backpack?


Not really but it is a big one that I got for grocery shopping, so it fits a lot. I'm sick of all these plastic bags. I miss SF where they are banned. And you even have to pay for paper bags in SF too.


----------



## komorikun

cypher said:


> I keep ending up buying the same shade of lipstick. It's hard to know what it will look like on me because there's no way I'm going to use the store tester.


I have problems with lipstick too. Most shades I find to be too pink. I'm more into the brownish ones. I rarely buy lipstick though because it's pretty pointless since I must lick my lips constantly. The stuff disappears within 20 minutes.


----------



## DarrellLicht

A strange encounter from a time long long past. Only my initial thought for a split second consisted "why is this girl looking at me that way fo-.... oooh :hide"

I wonder if you still remember my name...


----------



## typemismatch

riderless said:


> Do you feel we're all on *travellators*? Our life robotic. I'm off for a few days but soon back to work and it all starts again. You stop questioning after a while and just accept. Appreciate you have a job, I hear one voice say. Yes I know. The unemployment travelator is much worse.
> And what about other travellators? The one for singles who fear they will never meet their soul mate.
> Then one for divorced, who feel they may not be good enough to attract the right partner.
> The one for socially anxiety and other mental illnesses. Endless days of envy , boredom and despair.
> The one for children who envy adults but don't realise that adulthood is highly over-rated.
> The one for oldies who envy youth and pine for "the gold old days".


But travelators are awesome. I love them. I feel like I'm winning whilst I'm galloping along, passing the silly plebs walking on the non-travelatory bit next to me. Oh how my heart sails (or something like that).

Anyways. I think my travelator would be one where I'm on it, all by myself, it seems to be taking a long time to get to where I want to be. I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park then I pass a coffee shop and some weird happy/sad clown then an abandoned amusement park AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*&*%%!!


----------



## typemismatch

cypher said:


> I go with more neutral tones too but was trying to branch out into pinker shades.


You should talk to riderless if you want to know about pinker shades :b


----------



## intheshadows

"weird Al" had a bit of a career rut when he was 30, too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Not really but it is a big one that I got for grocery shopping, so it fits a lot. I'm sick of all these plastic bags. I miss SF where they are banned. And you even have to pay for paper bags in SF too.


 Several of the stores around here sell those reusable fabric bags for a dollar each. We usually buy a couple on each visit even though we rarely use them for groceries. They're great for all kinds of stuff. I'm using one for my dirty clothes and one for my socks and underwear. My closet is so small I don't have room for a traditional laundry basket.

Whenever I go somewhere and I need to carry a few lose items, these are perfect for that too. I probably look like a dork but I guess at my age I don't care. Can't beat it for a dollar. They're high quality and very strong.


----------



## Alienated

Justice delayed , is NOT justice denied....


----------



## typemismatch

cypher said:


> Would you be the expert on orange?


I most certainly would be. Drinking plenty of Irn Bru is the secret to achieving a lovely orange hue.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Know a good place to immerse yourself in the aroma of moist b.o., cigarettes, alcohol and red bull?

The city transport.. Yes even in the middle of the day.


----------



## komorikun

I can't believe I made it through the day on 4 hours sleep. It's a miracle. Luckily I mainly did simple mindless tasks though. Got to avoid going out so late the night before work and then posting like mad on this forum afterwards.


----------



## Ineko

wine=natures first anti anxiety remedy 

ok not the first but whatever *drinks up*
also combined with your w/e the heck it is I was supposed to take at night is even better.


----------



## Buerhle

Funny when nothing seems to be going right


----------



## riderless

Are you a tribalist? I mean you think your family is special? They have almost blue blood? Some secret royal lineage?
I used to think so but now I realise there is a thread of decency but overall nothing to write home about.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

My goal for the day was to say hi to a stranger at school tonight whether it be man, woman or other unspecified gender. With this cold I got going on, I just didn't have the boatload of extra energy necessary to pull it off. So, put the headphones playing Cure on and went full stealth mode. Perhaps the goal can be accomplished another day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do some people insist upon pooping and then turning off the fan and closing the door? WTF?


----------



## krites

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do some people insist upon pooping and then turning off the fan and closing the door? WTF?


Your avatar seems very closely related to what you just typed


----------



## midnightson

It finally feels like spring out here. I can feel the electricity of coming storms in the air. I love it.


----------



## typemismatch

I opened a pack of food today. There was a note inside that said:

Serenity in your eyes
The ocean swell
drifting from land to land
the tick-tock of the millenia


I wondered. Is someone sending me a message. But how do they know I eat food? Makes you wonder.


----------



## steelmyhead

**** my work stressed brain


----------



## IcedOver

Had a dream in which I won a lot of money -- $1 million or $10 million -- either in the lottery or a game show; can't remember. I was transporting the money along with a woman who also won money on a private bus, and it was in all gold coins in open chests. I've had dreams like this before, but in this one I believe I thought to myself, and perhaps even verbalized to the other person, that I had had dreams in which I won a lot of money and felt relieved that this was reality and actually happening. Then of course I woke up and was bummed out.


----------



## intheshadows

Lots of ****ing scumbags on America's Most Wanted...


----------



## komorikun

I got to stop drinking so much coffee and water. Peeing every 20 minutes is a pain in the ***.


----------



## typemismatch

This morning I found a note in my socks.

A paragon
Inept beasts run amok
Gifted though you are


Someone is leaving me clues. But to what? Maybe I'm stuck in the wrong dimension.


----------



## SAgirl

Why does the Olympic game tomorrow have to start at 7am? I kinda wanted to sleep in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got to stop drinking so much coffee and water. Peeing every 20 minutes is a pain in the ***.


 Believe it or not, tea makes me pee more than coffee or even pop.


----------



## steelmyhead

click click click ci wish i could stop clicking


----------



## Rosencrantz

Kill me again.


----------



## komorikun

Delightful. The discussion started with me saying I'd like to go out this weekend but there are no meetups and I don't have anyone to hang out with. And my sister is in perpetual crisis so she can't hang out either (I've only seen her twice since I moved here 4 months ago). I try to tell my dad about my problems with finding friends and being lonely. How I have had this problem since I was like 7. So then he accuses me of "dumping" on him. 

It's not like I discuss it very often with him.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Working for the lazy and ungrateful gets old reeeal fast..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I finished last night by starting a graphite portrait. Something I haven't done in a long while. Went to sleep. Then, I decided to come on here and there are messages for me. :O

Good morning!


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> I can't believe I made it through the day on 4 hours sleep. It's a miracle. Luckily I mainly did simple mindless tasks though. Got to avoid going out so late the night before work and then posting like mad on this forum afterwards.


I finally got a full 8 hour sleep last night. Only got 4 hours on Thurs, 4 hours on Fri. I think there was a span of 48 hours where I got only 12 total hours of sleep.

Third shift has been extremely hard to adjust to, especially with a second PT job.


----------



## Ineko

My hair is clean and soft, I wish someone was around to pet it.
/sigh


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Wanted to lose a few pounds to feel more comfortable and overshot the mark. Damn tight jeans are saggin.


----------



## Mochyn

AskNoQuarter said:


> Wanted to lose a few pounds to feel more comfortable and overshot the mark. Damn tight jeans are saggin.


Now for the fun part... intentionally gaining weight! or buying new jeans, but that isn't fun for me, I hate clothes shopping


----------



## h00dz

Setting up a temporary radio station is not as easy as I remember it....


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Mochyn said:


> Now for the fun part... intentionally gaining weight! or buying new jeans, but that isn't fun for me, I hate clothes shopping


I totally agree about clothes shopping!


----------



## Daveyboy

Passed 3 separate people on my way to my door today...

They never even looked up....
so I could say "Hello"....
I always do....

Geez, I'm the one with SA... What's up with them...
..or maybe a just look like a creepo..........


----------



## komorikun

I'm so glad to be done with my laundry. The last time I did it was on the 1st.


----------



## krites

Argh I HATE it when things break. And the timing couldn't be worse either


----------



## Mochyn

Blind people must stub their toes a lot. I would always wear steel toe capped boots if I was blind, even in the house, I just walked through the house with the lights off and now it feels like I broke a toe. Obviously that wouldn't be the worst thing about being blind but... I do hate stubbing my toes!


----------



## estse

I want somewhere to post. I need somewhere to post. I want somewhere for me to post.


----------



## IcedOver

I need an actual couch-like piece of furniture in my very small place, because my awful futon has completely broken down. A regular couch is not in my budget. Would you consider someone to be really lame if they had as their couch a piece of plastic/resin outdoor furniture? I spotted this thing called a Convert-a-Bench on QVC yesterday, much cheaper than regular resin outdoor furniture, and it converts to a park bench if you get two (or could just be a single counter-type thing with one). My rationale is that, if it's sturdy, it's not something that would break down like a regular futon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My biggest source of frustration is how temporary everything is. No matter how good anything ever is or how hard you worked for it, the clock is always ticking and it's impossible to not think about it.


----------



## komorikun

ugh. My sister keeps bugging me to add her on facebook.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I need an actual couch-like piece of furniture in my very small place, because my awful futon has completely broken down. A regular couch is not in my budget. Would you consider someone to be really lame if they had as their couch a piece of plastic/resin outdoor furniture? I spotted this thing called a Convert-a-Bench on QVC yesterday, much cheaper than regular resin outdoor furniture, and it converts to a park bench if you get two (or could just be a single counter-type thing with one). My rationale is that, if it's sturdy, it's not something that would break down like a regular futon.


It wouldn't be comfortable sitting on it. Can't you find something cheap on craigslist or at IKEA?


----------



## riderless

Could be time to really stop. Stop and wake up. Wake up and soul-search. I've become a bloody idiot on here, treating people badly. Not showing them the respect they deserve. I am a self-absorbed narcissist. It's true. Such a bitter pill to swallow.
I've become the cliché of all clichés, a boring byte, an uninteresting introvert, time for a break maybe...the least I can do for others...


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> Could be time to really stop. Stop and wake up. Wake up and soul-search. I've become a bloody idiot on here, treating people badly. Not showing them the respect they deserve. I am a self-absorbed narcissist. It's true. Such a bitter pill to swallow.
> I've become the cliché of all clichés, a boring byte, an uninteresting introvert, time for a break maybe...the least I can do for others...


:squeeze

You're my favorite pink ogre. :heart


----------



## eyes roll tears

why we feel lonely wen there are so many loner already exist Why not we all loner be together and kill our saddness


----------



## IcedOver

Really pissed off and apprehensive today. My stupid company has a call center, and I work in it, although not as a phone interviewer anymore (we don't sell anything). I used to do interviewing, but segued several years ago into a "utility guy," doing many different tasks, including supervising, data and administrative stuff. I do some interviewing for an ongoing project that I personally supervise, but it is a different type from what is done on other studies, and not as bothersome. Now because this company has been getting slammed with so much work, and they are so poor in their hiring processes, I've been asked to do some interviewing on these other studies again, possibly starting today, and I'd be supervising the study as well. We simply don't have enough employees for the work we have, and the few we have are unreliable. 

I've been at this place for several years and have worked myself into a position of trust. They rely on me for many things, but the interviewing is what has made me almost quit in the past. I wouldn't be at this place now if I hadn't transitioned into new roles, and now I may be opening myself up to be considered for doing it again. I need to put my foot down and tell them that this is not going to be an ongoing thing, but the other two supervisors are also slammed with work, though they are not doing regular interviewing at the moment. I don't want to offend them by making myself out to be something special, but the fact is that this place needs to get their sh!t together if they want to hit their lofty (and unrealistic) financial goals. I'll reluctantly go along with helping out in this pinch, but I refuse to allow myself to be considered a candidate for this aspect of the job. Really aggravated.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Feeling sad. I realized than ever that I have a anger problem.. I lost my **** to a coworker today.


----------



## komorikun

For the 2nd time I've seen hispanic immigrants say nasty stuff to vagrant/f'ed up white guys in Spanish. Very weird. This time there was even an audience of hispanic guys sitting and watching. Always on trains late at night. Surreal.


----------



## Mdl28

There is nothing nicer today than listening to Blackmores Night on my deck in the sun right now! So relaxing!!!!


----------



## Mdl28

Or having my Catahoula horse dog just coming up and laying his big old galoot head in my lap!


----------



## probably offline

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo please no.


----------



## komorikun

Had a nice visit with my sister.


----------



## intheshadows

I found a childhood friend on Facebook. I last saw her about 20 years ago. (And she grew up looking great) I must send a message.


----------



## foe

I don't have a life goal this year. Gotta think of a plan, otherwise I'm gonna miserable. 
I don't see a point of me just working to save up without an idea on how to invest it.


----------



## komorikun

Waiting for it to warm up (stay above 33F). Then I will start walking home from work 3-4 days a week for exercise. Should be a 45 minute walk maybe.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

That dude was flirting with me. Too bad I'm not gay because he was rather handsome :haha


----------



## steelmyhead

i'm not settin gmy alarm you better not screw me over


----------



## riderless

Unconditional Negative Disregard
That's what I feel sometimes towards the majority of the human race.
I guess that means I'm projecting self-loathing , doesn't it.

Today at work, I didn't want to talk, make conversation/idle chat with anyone...by the end of the shift.
Some people are really starting to bug me there...I finally told someone to "stop stalking me" the other day. She hasn't spoken to me since which is kinda preferable...well much better in fact. Sometimes I think other people's existence is an harassment in itself. The minute they open their potty mouths to express vacuous nonsense just to pass the time. Hey I'm no angel, I hear you say. OK yeah, you got me there.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AskNoQuarter said:


> That dude was flirting with me. Too bad I'm not gay because he was rather handsome :haha


 I can't help but wonder how you'd feel about it if he looked like Uncle Fester?


----------



## Mochyn

A watched pot never emails.


----------



## Still Waters

I've been thinking a lot lately,how wonderful it would be to have a simple kiss on the forehead. One of those soothing,"everything's going to be just fine" sort of kisses....


----------



## jsmith92

Still Waters said:


> I've been thinking a lot lately,how wonderful it would be to have a simple kiss on the forehead. One of those soothing,"everything's going to be just fine" sort of kisses....


I just want to be able to talk to a girl and not feel like I'm a piece of ****


----------



## foe

Work.
Eat.
Sleep.
Repeat.


----------



## Daveyboy

cypher said:


> SAS must be on the blink. It says over 600 people are viewing this subforum, which should be an all time record.


Of course I had to look....
You're right.. almost twice as many here than in General Disc..

Come'on all you 30+ peoples..
If you are reading this sign up and say Hello.......

EDIT: Guess they all saw my Hello.. 400 just left...:haha...


----------



## riderless

I have to work with people who are proud of their masks. And proud of their
ability to hide their errors/weaknesses. As if they are without flaws. There are NO FLIES on them, it seems. Maybe their >>>> doesn't stink either.

I tend to complain a bit. But I see that as being authentic. Being true to myself. I will admit my mistake(s). I will admit which people bug me and how they bug me. However this gets me into trouble, as I overdisclose to underdisclosers. Also I don't think they want to be seen to aligned to someone who is a kind of nerdish pariah.


----------



## riderless

I don't think I'm close to anyone really, even my partner sometimes. Closeness...I don't think people want it really. Until we can have a fight with someone and then truly recover and forgive, then we are just acquaintances.
Outside my partner, I've never had a very close friend.
But that is my fault as I treated some people badly in the past, not appreciating their loyalty and effort to stay in touch. I have myself to blame...again.


----------



## beli mawr

If this guy doesn't stop continuously sniffling I'm going to whack him in the head with something.


----------



## foe

I've been what I like doing on my days off from a couple of co-workers. I've only been able to say that I'm usually at my other job.

Good thing is that people are talking to me about non-work related subjects, or trying to anyway.

Bad thing is that I still suck at social life. Can somebody just be my friend? I need less work and more social in my life. Even a little social would do it.


----------



## foe

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/science/rock-paper-scissors.html?_r=0

See if you can beat the Computer.


----------



## DarrellLicht

It looks like I'm going to take a $12 grand a year pay cut now :blank

This is what happens when a good system becomes abused..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So this is how a train feels (Would feel if a train could feel anything).


----------



## foe

While at work yesterday, I was so bored that I tried to make a paper football and couldn't do it. Later on I made the crappiest paper airplane ever.

I was a pro at making paper airplanes, and not being able to make a simple little paper football just shows how much of a decline I've been on due to aging.

I guess that saying is true, "if you don't use it, you lose it." I probably already forgot how to have a sex.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

Imagine the surprise when I went all alpha instead of the expected and customary beta. What ensued after was the guilt trip designed to make me feel bad about not being a good little door mat. Redirected it right back and didn't budge. I probably won't sleep tonight because I will be replaying it over and over in my head and questioning who am I to stand up for myself. uke


----------



## foe

Ever been active yet feel like you haven't done a damn thing?

I've been working regularly. I paid all my bills this week, and bought groceries on Monday.
Yet I feel like I've been so lazy lately.

There are two major things I haven't done yet. One is doing my taxes, and the other is applying for a position at a hospital lab that's much closer to home than my current place. Maybe these two big voids outweigh everything else I'm doing.


----------



## steelmyhead

I gotta tell someone that there must be more than one answer. I'll work it out eventually.


----------



## riderless

If you really Putin and do the work, you can invade anyone.


----------



## Hush7

Lighting candles for Hoody...










I should light some more for him. He'd like these candles because they're from his favorite TV show:


----------



## ourwater

People like to overlook the obvious.


----------



## AskNoQuarter

One scoop of thrifty mint chip ice cream isn't enough. I should have gone for the quart.


----------



## IcedOver

Just made a slightly impulse purchase, and am already regretting it. I've been wanting to get a music keyboard for a while to learn how to play and just tool around with, as I've never had one apart from a one-foot Casio I loved as a kid. I never realized used ones could be gotten so cheaply on eBay ($50-60 can get an okay one with limited features). However, I was looking around at different features and found one for $134 used (which includes shipping) that has the basic features that are desired but also mixing and sequencing capabilities. The downside is that it has no teaching tools that I can find on the specs. I guess they're not needed if you can find other ways to learn (anybody agree?). It may be a more advanced one than I needed, but the mixing stuff could be pretty cool. I'm unsure about it because any purchase over $100 is a big deal for me, and I'm feeling guilt because of the money and also because this is clearly just another procrastination thing that's keeping me from something I'm dreading. I guess if it doesn't work out or I find I simply can't play, I could re-sell it for close to what I paid.


----------



## Daveyboy

IcedOver said:


> Just made a slightly impulse purchase, and am already regretting it. I've been wanting to get a music keyboard for a while to learn how to play and just tool around with, as I've never had one apart from a one-foot Casio I loved as a kid. I never realized used ones could be gotten so cheaply on eBay ($50-60 can get an okay one with limited features). However, I was looking around at different features and found one for $134 used (which includes shipping) that has the basic features that are desired but also mixing and sequencing capabilities. The downside is that it has no teaching tools that I can find on the specs. I guess they're not needed if you can find other ways to learn (anybody agree?). It may be a more advanced one than I needed, but the mixing stuff could be pretty cool. I'm unsure about it because any purchase over $100 is a big deal for me, and I'm feeling guilt because of the money and also because this is clearly just another procrastination thing that's keeping me from something I'm dreading. I guess if it doesn't work out or I find I simply can't play, I could re-sell it for close to what I paid.


Just enjoy it.. I thought many times of doing this myself..
You eventually would have spent money on something else.. and you will always have this to mess around with...

Don't worry about no instructions/specs..
Just Youtube - casio and your model.. There will be tons of videos made by people teaching it and showing how to play songs...


----------



## IcedOver

^^Thanks. Actually, what I meant by teaching tools is not the instructions (which I've found online), but an actual program on the keyboard that can allegedly help you learn to play. Most ones for entry level people have this program, but this one does not, and it seems it is made more for mid-level players. It has touch-sensitive keys and an acceptable polyphony -- 48 -- which I've read are two important things. And if you're also looking to get one, they're seriously cheap used on eBay.


----------



## intheshadows

I can sleep when I'm dead...


----------



## typemismatch

intheshadows said:


> I can sleep when I'm dead...


No you can't. Once you die there are a whole load of forms to be filled in. You need to set up meetings with administrators and do a lot of sitting around in waiting rooms. You'll get an appointment time but you won't be able to tell the time so you will end up getting there early and sitting around for ages. You then need to take the after death courses. These courses deal in things such as teaching you how to cope with your death and how to tell the time using elephants. Then you will need to spend time with a lawyer to compile your case for when it goes before the judge. Then there is the hearing itself which can sometimes last for days. And the most likely conclusion to all this: insufficient evidence, and you will have to do it all again... and here you come screaming out of your mother in some hospital in Bogota, Colombia.


----------



## monotonous

**** i suck so bad


----------



## Daveyboy

I decided to turn my clock "backwards" tonight..
Just because .. 

..and now I get to have 2 hours of extra sleep.. haha


----------



## foe

Now I remember why having a best friend is so valuable. Your best friend is that second opinion when you're having trust issues with your own family.

I don't even know who to trust anymore.


----------



## Ckg2011

Can I sue my parents for creating me without my consent?


----------



## jsmith92

Ckg2011 said:


> Can I sue my parents for creating me without my consent?


Lol I wish the same


----------



## typemismatch

Hush7 said:


> Most reviews online are fake. There are people who get paid for writing fake reviews and even Amazon has admitted that they have a lot of fake reviews on their website.
> 
> I bought speakers for my computer based on Amazon reviews. Thought the reviews were legit since they cited and compared a bunch of other speaker models, but either the reviews were fake or they were written by people who are clearly deaf. Sound quality must be as bad or worse than the sound quality of your earbuds. :cry


On the other hand, some people do have spectacularly low expectations of ear phones. I've heard plenty of people say the new iPhone earphones are great, so much better than the old ones. Nope, they are still crap. People are just so used to the junk that comes as standard with your phone that anything semi-decent must seem pretty damn good.


----------



## typemismatch

Ckg2011 said:


> Can I sue my parents for creating me without my consent?


No you can't. It was your own damn fault for swimming so hard and getting to the egg first. Why do you think all the other sperm were pointing at you and laughing whilst they sat around smoking and eating crisps.


----------



## typemismatch

Daveyboy said:


> I decided to turn my clock "backwards" tonight..
> Just because ..
> 
> ..and now I get to have 2 hours of extra sleep.. haha


This is such a great idea. Only thing I guess is you have to eventually go Back to the Future. You'll need one of these


----------



## typemismatch

Oh.. and some of this too.

(just waiting on the intelligence services at my door after searching for uranium on ebay and amazon :um)


----------



## komorikun

I'm so sh*tty today. I've taken over 3 craps so far. Even had to go in the middle of eating my sandwich.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> I'm so sh*tty today. I've taken over 3 craps so far. Even had to go in the middle of eating my sandwich.



I think for your next meal you should throw it directly in the toilet..:lol


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Lighting candles for Hoody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should light some more for him. He'd like these candles because they're from his favorite TV show:


RIP, god rest his soul.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> RIP, god rest his soul.


He was so young and it was just a broken wrist, not something horribly tragic like an alien popping out of his chest or a zombie eating his brain.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Hush7 said:


> He was so young and it was just a broken wrist, not something horribly tragic like an alien popping out of his chest or a zombie eating his brain.











I just had too.


----------



## IcedOver

Some people have no censor with these damn cell phones. I was on a bus, not my regular one, at 10:30 last night. A girl of about 22 got on, sat behind me and proceeded to talk at full volume on her cell, even though the rest of the bus was quiet as a library. It'd be fine if she was just checking in on something, but she was having an in-depth, personal conversation with a friend about her goals, her feelings about her family, how her family has been hard on her, stuff like that. She said her grandma disapproved of her smoking pot and suggested the alternative of wine which she could have in her dorm, but she retorted that she wasn't 21 at the time, so pot was the best way for her to get to sleep. Unbelievable . . . wait, believable.


----------



## typemismatch

^Why is it then that when I'm on the train and I'm having a conversation with someone and they are asking me what I would like for dinner that I have to say it quietly in case anybody hears me say "macaroni". I can't even say macaroni on the phone, yet there are people who can talk about all their sh*t. Oh, and who has goals. Who are these people who have goals. WTF are goals. When did we all start having goals.


----------



## typemismatch

I feel a bit ranty. So here goes. Why the **** isn't ranty a word. It's a bloody good word if you ask me. Bloody hell that wasn't even what I was going to have a rant about. Good start, eh. Anyway now I've bloody forgotten what I was going to have a rant about. Bloody spell check.


----------



## Ckg2011

I suck at everything and the Universe hates me. I [email protected]#$ hate self and wish I was never born.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm too ****ing lazy to get my phone working again. It's not like I know tons of people.


----------



## IcedOver

I hate it when I make a mistake at work. Sometimes I get very worried and agitated when this happens. Today I discovered on my own that I had made a mistake in a file I've been sending to one of our biggest clients, whose project I supervise. I send an Excel spreadsheet regularly, and it's pulled off of an Access query. For the second phase of one of the studies, I had not updated the Access query for one column, leading to the incorrect information being in that column for the last few times I've sent them stuff. They didn't find the error, so what worries me is that the client has been basing their internal reports on this incorrect information, which would not be good. It's possible that they did not need this column, but exported my info into something else, but I don't know. Regardless, I noticed the mistake and told them about it, so it's just a matter of waiting until I know whether this has been an inconvenience for them. Very worried.


----------



## Daveyboy

I just had a Swiss Miss hot chocolate with "no added sugar"..
It tasted good.. but I'm too lazy to figure out what "no sugar added" means..
No sugar? No extra sugar?

Tasty good though... haha


----------



## brooke_brigham

I wish my ears would stop ringing


----------



## Jcgrey

I'm starving.


----------



## Daveyboy

My Girl Scout cookies came in today....

I knew I should have given them away...
...I just had 8 Samoas.. I'm gonna explode.....:cry.....


----------



## Ckg2011

So Fox News misspelled Spelling Bee. As _"Spelling Be"._ Don't they have spell check?


----------



## IcedOver

^^All networks misspell things and make errors in their chyron. I've caught CNN several times. I guarantee that because Fox did it, the scum at MSNBC were all over it. MSNBC's spelling mistakes are probably rarely noticed because, well, nobody watches it.


----------



## typemismatch

The Moon's seen a thing or two. It's full of knowledge. Just put your ear to it and it will whisper all you want to know direct into your consciousness. Getting to the Moon is the tricky bit. A few people have done it, but none of them thought to put their ear to the ground.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Today was the most ****ed up day I had in long time. I almost regret running into my best friend well at thé libary well on this site lol it was spooky Wtf.

Just as im writing a post about changing for the better you know how creepy that is. BAM ! he shows up with his gf lol weird.

I knew I would run into him sooner or later I just wish I was in a more presentable condition. At that time at that exact momment was the most unpredictable unwanted momment.

Hehe reaking like garlic.

Top the day off I wrote 2 songs and finished a song that was long left alone and finish several pages in a book im writing so my brain just on fire.


Here some of my writing material.

Whos the monsters creating these monsters. If soceity is creating these monsters an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

The greed of thé capitism people with pretend good pretentions with money at heart has created monsters of soceity and people being lost. Law order criminals a bussiness created. The rich beneifited well decent people disbenifited.

If suppression of the development of minds are being made how is that gonna advantage soceity. Pretentiousism is it a dieases in the art of soceity or seriousism maximus opportunous thé haters.

Wheres is thé balence.
Where is thé love.
Thé ying to thé yang.
Thé pleasure to thé pain.
Thé sane to thé insane.

Oh ya does anyone have a free kidney I think it time for a transplant.

Weird gotta let that one out.

I also invented a music genre harder then ganster rap. Its pretty sinister so I don't really wanna develop it lolz sicko. It was just a bad thought.


----------



## IcedOver

Hey all. I know this isn't Yahoo! Answers, but I figured I'd post a question and hopefully someone will know the answer. I just received my used music keyboard I mentioned a few days ago. What I didn't know is that the headphone jack is a larger kind, requiring some kind of adapter for the regular headphones I have. The instructions do not specify the size required. I know when I got the headphones years ago, it had a larger adapter in it, but I can't find the package. Does anyone know what the size likely is of this adapter (I assume this kind of jack is pretty common)? Is it a 1/4" male adapter with a female end for a 3.5mm insertion (linked below) or something else? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_82wt_984


----------



## IcedOver

^^Thanks Akord. It looks like this is the standard size and it likely wouldn't be one bigger/different than that for the kind of keyboard I bought.


----------



## foe

For the first-time since my childhood, I have cable. I was already paying $125 for what I had, so instead of cancelling my basic TV to save ten or twelve bucks, they gave me a promotion for $115 with 200+ channels.


----------



## IcedOver

I was due to receive my used eBay music keyboard in the mail yesterday, and it turns out it had to be signed for. I was going to be at work, so I asked the guy above me to sign for it. I was reluctant to do that, because I've only talked to him a couple times. He doesn't work (and is only 40-50 or so), and basically just sits around, so I knew he'd be home during mail delivery. It was awkward knocking on his door to ask. He sometimes has a little "sewing circle" at the front door with two older ladies in the building during mail times. The one woman, in her mid-80s, dislikes me for no reason, and I've heard her talking about me in suspicious ways to others. She's next to me and believed once that I was playing music very loudly, and called the cops on me, even though nobody was playing music. Lately I think she believes that I've been breaking into her place to steal food. I was hoping the guy who sent the keyboard would have put it in a nondescript box, but he packaged it in a box for another model of keyboard. I can only imagine the scene of the guy bringing in the keyboard and the woman fretting about me making a bunch of noise with it, then just gossiping about her theories about me to this guy.


----------



## komorikun

I think I smelled a little at work today even though I showered last night and reapplied deodorant this morning. I really need to do the laundry. It has been 3 weeks now. Going to the laundromat is such a pain. I've been re-wearing clothes too much and I moved around a bit today when I was moving all my stuff from one cubicle to another. So happy about being in a quieter cubicle!! I hate having so many people walking behind me and all the noise.


----------



## Ckg2011

Today when I walked outside it smelled like a skunk farted rotten eggs.


----------



## Xenos

So it turns out e-readers are actually pretty cool. And not even that expensive as tech gadgets go.


----------



## IcedOver

Random comment from one stranger to another on the bus -- "Only a few more weeks 'til Spring. Soon we'll have titties all over the place!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You ever think about the actual meaning of things people say without thinking about it?

For example, when you're hurting, you might just mindlessly say "I'm in pain!"

But when you're feeling good, you don't say "I'm in pleasure!" You say something like "Oh, I feel SO good!". Or when something happens to you that feels nice, you say "That feels SO good!". You don't say "I'm in pleasure!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think I smelled a little at work today even though I showered last night and reapplied deodorant this morning. I really need to do the laundry. It has been 3 weeks now. Going to the laundromat is such a pain. I've been re-wearing clothes too much


That's hot!

* That's why I never complain about doing my laundry anymore since we moved here and my parents bought a washer and dryer. We lived for probably ten years in an apartment that didn't have hookups. They had a laundromat for the whole complex but it's a pain in the *** and I hated going out and being seen.

It was like heaven to finally get our own laundry room


----------



## TenYears

Daveyboy said:


> My Girl Scout cookies came in today....
> 
> I knew I should have given them away...
> ...I just had 8 Samoas.. I'm gonna explode.....:cry....


Hehe, a reeeally long time ago when I was younger and a lot more uninhibited, I went to the grocery store and was barraged by a group of girl scouts selling cookies. So I asked them, "Are they made of real girl scouts?" It took them a few seconds to get it but then they started laughing. The mom there just gave me this really dirty look lol. I bought some  didn't taste like girl scouts tho.


----------



## Yer Blues

WillYouStopDave said:


> But when you're feeling good, you don't say "I'm in pleasure!" You say something like "Oh, I feel SO good!". Or when something happens to you that feels nice, you say "That feels SO good!". You don't say "I'm in pleasure!"


If there was a music thread in the 30+ section, I'd probably post in here more often.

Man, I would be in such pleasure if somebody made one.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Having *real* friends would be simply fantastic.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I just realized I posted in the 30+ section.

Hope I don't get judged! lol


----------



## h00dz

MadTroll153 said:


> I just realized I posted in the 30+ section.
> 
> Hope I don't get judged! lol


To the gallows with you!!!!!!!


----------



## typemismatch

My random thought machine has broken. I phoned the helpline. They told me it would be next Thursday before an engineer could come out. I said I couldn't wait until next Thursday, that I couldn't go ten whole days thinking about donuts. That I needed other thoughts. That I was on a diet and I can't be thinking about donuts all the time. There are just so many types of donut. Cream donut, sugar donut, fudge donut, big donut, medium donut, chocolate donut, medium sugar donut, large cream donut, fudge donut, fudge donut, fudge donut, jam donut, big donut.


----------



## riderless

Not comfortable with the size of my penis..........
...only joking...just wanted to see your reaction....


----------



## h00dz

Why is it when you are young, and you hurt yourself you are the first one to announce " That sooo didn't hurt!" yet when you are older just the slightest bump and you are like "Ouch!' Like admitting pain when you are young is a terrible thing, but when you are old, you do it as much as you can? :lol


----------



## jsmith92

typemismatch said:


> My random thought machine has broken. I phoned the helpline. They told me it would be next Thursday before an engineer could come out. I said I couldn't wait until next Thursday, that I couldn't go ten whole days thinking about donuts. That I needed other thoughts. That I was on a diet and I can't be thinking about donuts all the time. There are just so many types of donut. Cream donut, sugar donut, fudge donut, big donut, medium donut, chocolate donut, medium sugar donut, large cream donut, fudge donut, fudge donut, fudge donut, jam donut, big donut.


^this hahahaha


----------



## Pompeii

When you type weary instead of wary, I stamp on a goldfish.


----------



## millenniumman75

Daveyboy said:


> I decided to turn my clock "backwards" tonight..
> Just because ..
> 
> ..and now I get to have 2 hours of extra sleep.. haha


Time Traveler :lol


----------



## IcedOver

I guess it says something about me that one of the main "goals" I have with getting a music keyboard and learning to play it, is being able to play John Carpenter's amazing synth music from some of his films ("Halloween", "Escape from New York", "The Fog", etc.).

As I'm reading the Complete Idiot's Guide to Pianos and Keyboards and (re-)learning about sheet music and all that, I'm finding it hard to learn, although of course people study for years to learn piano, so I have to keep at it. (Many famous rock musicians can't read sheet music, although for piano it seems like a must.) Maybe after a certain age it becomes almost impossible to learn a skill like this; perhaps your mind is set in terms of learning such an instinctual and complicated skill. For instance, if I hadn't learned to type in my early teens, I doubt I'd be able to learn it today. Also, my semi-depression is getting in the way.


----------



## komorikun

6666 visits.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> 6666 visits.


6667 ....:evil


----------



## Yer Blues

Tick season is here. Got three off of Zeus today. At least he has the shot for lyme disease.


I feel like a chimp picking bugs off of a troop member.


----------



## probably offline

I want my own Mr. Miyagi. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## komorikun

I'm so bloody right now. OMG. My life force is being drained and I don't see any tasty clots to eat yet.


----------



## Yer Blues

Just thought I'd share more of my exciting life with you. 

Tick count: 4


----------



## intheshadows

I should've figured out a career path by now..


----------



## foe

intheshadows said:


> I should've figured out a career path by now..


I feel like giving up on that and trying to find love and enjoy life. People that have both don't realized how great they got it.


----------



## foe

My Internet/phone/tv company gave me a year promotion on cable for the same price I'm currently paying. 

One of the main ingredients in getting to know people is through movies and TV shows. Maybe this can help my case.


----------



## millenniumman75

I hope that salad doesn't create that gassy feeling.

Gassy isn't SASsy.


----------



## IcedOver

Can any of you all play the keyboard/piano? How the _hell_ did you learn to play with the left hand? It's stumping me, but then again I'm just a few days into trying to learn (on a Casio keyboard with a few keys that annoyingly click and throw me off). The lessons in the "Complete Idiot's Guide" don't hold your hand as much as they should. An example they have is "Fly Me to the Moon" with a climbing jazzy accompaniment. As far as left-hand playing, I can literally do just the title phrase in the song with both hands, then it falls apart. Do you literally have to divide yourself into left and right hand mentally, or do you just get into the swing of it eventually? I guarantee that a lot people who play well don't follow the chords and progressions for the bass clef exactly as they're specified on sheet music.


----------



## jsmith92

I just realized today that this section is the 30+ one........how do I get rid of the notifications from this one??? And join the younger one


----------



## steelmyhead

ugh


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

why do I keep living again


----------



## intheshadows

So much emptiness...


----------



## typemismatch

There's plenty more fish in the supermarket. And they have chips too.


----------



## IcedOver

I was tooling around the Music Choice On Demand channels and came upon the horrible song "Finally" ("Finally it happened to me right in front of me face . . . "). The "artist" was someone called CeCe Peniston. Maurice Micklewhite changed his name to Michael Caine. Frances Gumm became Judy Garland. CeCe Peniston said "I'm okay as is."


----------



## intheshadows

Watching an old obscure show from 2001 for a hot actress.


----------



## Polar

Thinking too much is not healthy.


----------



## RoveRanger

I don't remember what it's like to feel content.


----------



## Owl-99

Freshly baked Scones with raspberry jam and whipped cream is heavenly.


----------



## CEB32

Full body lotion covering is not as fun solo


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## victoriangirl

Life should not be about suffering, it should be about living. So why all this invisible pain?


----------



## DarrellLicht

..I'm ready for this trip to be over. Glad to have caught up with my tasks though. Two weeks from now, I get to do it all again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why does Stevie Wonder swing his head all over the place? Is it like his thing? Did he start doing it so people would remember him? So if someone mentioned his name, you'd be like "Oh, yeah. That's the dude that swings his head!"


----------



## Marko3

damn, I love eating them peanuts...


----------



## anonymid

jsmith92 said:


> I just realized today that this section is the 30+ one........how do I get rid of the notifications from this one??? And join the younger one


Click on *Thread Tools* at the top of the page and select *Unsubscribe from this Thread*.

The regular Random Thought thread is here.


----------



## intheshadows

People around this age are starting families and having babies and I can barely take care of myself..


----------



## Hush7

We should all get together at Davey's and make Spock Monkeys or Chewbaccas with his old socks.


----------



## foe

I feel like I'm somewhat of a success story, especially compared to where I was when 3 and a half years ago. I'm still working on my life and focusing to improve my situation everyday.

I just don't wanna talk about it or post about it on here because of how this site can be at times. Some might think I'm full of myself and whatnot. Well, I'm full of confidence, that's all I know. And life is good. It definitely could be better.

Well, I'll try my best to give advice and be as encouraging as possible without bringing any attention to myself. Also, SAS has really helped. Just knowing you're not alone can really ease your mind and just knowing really helped me focus on things I can reach for.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> We should all get together at Davey's and make Spock Monkeys with his old socks.


----------



## Marko3

gottta go to work now! I'm late already!


----------



## typemismatch

People and their celery. Always going on about their celery, or starting a celery. Work all day then go home to their celery. Spend time with their celery. Go on holiday with their celery. Have pictures of their celery on their desk.


----------



## typemismatch

Dee do de de, dee do de de. I don't have no time for no monkey business.


----------



## Marko3

eating oatmeal now yummy!


----------



## IcedOver

Feeling very worried about something lately. Basically it's what I'm procrastinating about. However, I've been making a tiny bit of progress with my piano playing with the new/used keyboard I bought, even if it's just another procrastination device that I don't need. I've at least got the base idea/feel of left-hand accompaniment, and can play an easy version of "Heart and Soul" using a simple, repeating bass line. At the moment, I'm trying "The Entertainer," but the left-hand isn't going well. About one third of the white keys on this thing "click," like the outer white shell is coming down on something underneath it when you hammer it. It imparts a cheap, rickety feel to the keyboard even though it's a slightly higher end semi-workstation model (which I nevertheless got for only $109). It's very annoying, and even more so because the damn eBay seller didn't mention it, although he told me it's been like that since he got it.


----------



## Daveyboy

I just ate a whole handful of Teddy Grahams..(Chocolate chip flavor)..

They was good... 
... kids now-a-days get the best stuff...:blank..

when I was a kid all I ever got was Saltine Crackers.....:mum..


----------



## Hush7

typemismatch said:


> People and their celery. Always going on about their celery, or starting a celery. Work all day then go home to their celery. Spend time with their celery. Go on holiday with their celery. Have pictures of their celery on their desk.


Please accept these celery floral arrangements. Celery :heart typemismatch.


----------



## IcedOver

I got "The Entertainer" (an easy version of course) down on the keyboard, both hands, last night. The damn clacking of some of the keys was louder than the tone in some spots, especially since I had to keep the volume down. It's similar to the sound of lightly tapping the top of your computer keyboard key before pressing it down, very annoying and distracting. "The Entertainer" is a delightful little ditty, but every second of today I've had it ping-ponging in my head, even in my dreams last night. I dreamed that I was playing the song, but the keys were the legs of stuffed animals arranged side by side.


----------



## intheshadows

Latest celebrity crush - Sophia Bush.


----------



## foe

_If our love is tragedy, why are you my remedy?_

:mushy Such a beautiful song, just sucks I can't relate to it.


----------



## komorikun

Yuck. Everyone around me is diseased. Some guy at work has been blowing his nose super loud this week. Luckily we are in different rooms. 

Now the kusobaba (my roommate) is sneezing up a storm. I hope I don't get sick.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I think I wanna pursue writing/playing folk/country tunes.. I would have to pick up the guitar again. Which cramps my enthusiasm. I have both fear and ineptitude with playing/singing.


----------



## Hush7

moroff said:


> I think I wanna pursue writing/playing folk/country tunes.. I would have to pick up the guitar again. Which cramps my enthusiasm. I have both fear and ineptitude with playing/singing.


Hey, are you still making a guitar? Seems like you'd be excited to play something you've spent a long time making. I can't even imagine how awesome it must be to be able to do that. Make a video or recording of your music so we can all enjoy it! :clap


----------



## DarrellLicht

Hush7 said:


> Hey, are you still making a guitar? Seems like you'd be excited to play something you've spent a long time making. I can't even imagine how awesome it must be to be able to do that. Make a video or recording of your music so we can all enjoy it! :clap


I haven't touched a guitar in over six months


----------



## komorikun

OMG. Projectile diarrhea just now.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> OMG. Projectile diarrhea just now.


 ..Your poor Roomates...:flush

.


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> ..Your poor Roomates...:flush


I've had 2 normal poo poos and 2 diarrheas so far today. The kusobaba, of course, decided to go pee right after my 2 poo poos. Not the best timing.

Edit: Make that 3 diarrhea trips.


----------



## komorikun

One of my exes said this scene reminded him of me:


----------



## Hush7

moroff said:


> I haven't touched a guitar in over six months


That's okay. Nothing wrong with taking a break. Just pick your guitar back up and start playing again. Hopefully, everything will come back to you...and you can post a recording of your music soon. :yes



komorikun said:


> ...


Oh, oh! Stay hydrated!

Your place only has one bathroom? I thought there were quite a few people living with you. If you have more trips, maybe the kusobaba will flee back to wherever else she lives?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> OMG. Projectile diarrhea just now.





komorikun said:


> I've had 2 normal poo poos and 2 diarrheas so far today. The kusobaba, of course, decided to go pee right after my 2 poo poos. Not the best timing.
> 
> Edit: Make that 3 diarrhea trips.





komorikun said:


> One of my exes said this scene reminded him of me:


:love2


----------



## harrison

Daveyboy said:


> ..Your poor Roomates...:flush
> 
> .


:haha:haha


----------



## Daveyboy

Fell asleep watching The Walking Dead marathon....
..woke up and the same ones I saw were on again...:blank..


----------



## typemismatch

Hush7 said:


> Please accept these celery floral arrangements. Celery :heart typemismatch.


Wow. These are lovely. You give a guy flowers and he will go meh. But you give a guy celery... wow. They are lovely, ima name them....

from left to right:

Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Big Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Little Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob, Bob


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> I've had 2 normal poo poos and 2 diarrheas so far today. The kusobaba, of course, decided to go pee right after my 2 poo poos. Not the best timing.
> 
> Edit: Make that 3 diarrhea trips.


You should have posted pics.


----------



## CEB32

Rediscovering yourself is interesting


----------



## DarrellLicht

I recently hatched an idea. I decided I would be pursuing this idea all summer. Hopefully it would materialize this by fall/winter.. It doesn't involve music .. 
I haven't told any family members, I don't want to be talked out of anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Today I cleaned out the garage and some old lady in a POS car with a squealing belt kept driving back and forth slowly glaring at me. I think she thought I was stealing stuff. I haven't quite figured out why she would think a thief would be throwing stuff away and sweeping. :lol


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Can't believe no one had any random thought since yesterday afternoon..
> 
> Ummm...
> I am glad komorikun went back to her cat avatar...
> I hated the one with the half naked guy sucking a popsicle....uke.
> 
> haha


What? You didn't think the guy sucking on a big stick was hot?


----------



## steelmyhead

someone said i wouldn't make it past 30 but i've dragged myself to 31


----------



## DarrellLicht

My hat is off to those who can get through a day at a office job without setting the place on fire..


----------



## IcedOver

We just got out of the coldest winter many people in the area have ever experienced. This was bitter, creeping cold. Now it's getting a tad warmer. I wouldn't even call it warm; it's more like warm-ish, like 54 degrees. Still, I've found that buses have the air conditioner running, and it appears my office does as well. Is this really necessary? We've spent months trying to feel warm, and now you want to feel cold? I personally hate air conditioning. Five minutes in air conditioning after a hot day cools me off; it doesn't need to be constantly running anyplace. Anyone else agree?


----------



## komorikun

Was trying to pinpoint what gave me the projectile diarrhea the other day. Before I thought it was the raw cookie dough or Target macadamia nuts. But today I had many soft craps (5-6) and I haven't had the above foods in days. So now I think it must be the fruit that I got from the cheapo Asian produce store. Strawberries, grapes, or blackberries.

I've gotten diarrhea from strawberries before. Once in South America and once in SF.


----------



## Daveyboy

Now.. I'm in the mood for fruit ....


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Now.. I'm in the mood for fruit ....


Are you constipated?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Are you constipated?


 .. No but you made it sound so good...

All I ever buy are boring bananas..:blank


----------



## IcedOver

Yay, another incident possibly to bring suspicion on me in my own building. I went to get the mail this morning (actually yesterday's mail because I work later) and a dead robin was near the front door by the mailbox, not a noticeable mark on it. Two feet away was a live robin standing motionless. It did not move when I went right by it, which of course is very unusual. It looked like it was in mourning. The scene was very bizarre (for one reason because I had just watched the overrated film _Antichrist _which deals with nature and death and features animals doing bizarre things including a fox that disembowels itself), so I got my camcorder and filmed it. The owners of the building installed a security camera pointed at this area a couple months ago. Before I left, I noticed that they came in the building, and I guess went down to the basement to look at the feed because I'm assuming someone had alerted them to the birds (considering that dead birds are not a good sign). So of course now they're probably trying to figure out whether someone killed the birds or something, and I'm on camera staring at and filming these birds. The neighbors already have an incorrect rumor started by my neighbor that I've broken into her place to steal food, so this is just more to add to the pile.


----------



## loophole

Called ethics line because of constant harassment at work when I was cycling.. I'm bipolar... Got time off of work payed because work doesn't tolerate.. Now I'm coming back down.. And am nervous to go back to work for fear of retaliation...... The last 3 days are like a weird distorted view of life in which I don't remember alot... Apparently I went off on my wife and said some horrible horrible threatening things... Was almost forced to goto the hospital and the Truthfully should of been hospitalized.... Just going back over all this today.... Random thoughts


----------



## foe

Our neighbors behind our yard are ******* *****. Seriously, F off and stay out of our property.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Almost killed a kid with my truck. This big b*stard literally darted out of my front bumper.


----------



## millenniumman75

moroff said:


> My hat is off to those who can get through a day at a office job without setting the place on fire..


 :boogie :boogie :boogie



IcedOver said:


> We just got out of the coldest winter many people in the area have ever experienced. This was bitter, creeping cold. Now it's getting a tad warmer. I wouldn't even call it warm; it's more like warm-ish, like 54 degrees. Still, I've found that buses have the air conditioner running, and it appears my office does as well. Is this really necessary? We've spent months trying to feel warm, and now you want to feel cold? I personally hate air conditioning. Five minutes in air conditioning after a hot day cools me off; it doesn't need to be constantly running anyplace. Anyone else agree?


I left for work this morning shortly before 8am. 61F and rain.
When I left work at 4:30pm, it was 48F and windy.

I wore shorts today. :doh


----------



## Still Waters

IcedOver said:


> Yay, another incident possibly to bring suspicion on me in my own building. I went to get the mail this morning (actually yesterday's mail because I work later) and a dead robin was near the front door by the mailbox, not a noticeable mark on it. Two feet away was a live robin standing motionless. It did not move when I went right by it, which of course is very unusual. It looked like it was in mourning. The scene was very bizarre (for one reason because I had just watched the overrated film _Antichrist _which deals with nature and death and features animals doing bizarre things including a fox that disembowels itself), so I got my camcorder and filmed it. The owners of the building installed a security camera pointed at this area a couple months ago. Before I left, I noticed that they came in the building, and I guess went down to the basement to look at the feed because I'm assuming someone had alerted them to the birds (considering that dead birds are not a good sign). So of course now they're probably trying to figure out whether someone killed the birds or something, and I'm on camera staring at and filming these birds. The neighbors already have an incorrect rumor started by my neighbor that I've broken into her place to steal food, so this is just more to add to the pile.


Come on now -time to 'fess up! You was killin' them wittle birds to roast for dinner,am I right?!?:teeth


----------



## Pompeii

I wish Amazon would stop addressing me as ScientificNotation. Hey, that's Ms ScientificNotation to you!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Pompeii said:


> I wish Amazon would stop addressing me as ScientificNotation. Hey, that's Ms ScientificNotation to you!


haha What?!

Hmm, it's 2:30 am and I should be sleeping and I'm hungry. Should I eat something? It's been about 12 hours.


----------



## typemismatch

Whimsy and Existentialism. This shall be the name of my first book. All I need now is the stuff that goes inside, but who is to say that stuff should go inside... oh what the hell, I'll leave it empty.


----------



## IcedOver

I'd recommend the film _Melancholia_ to you guys. I've just never gotten around to watching Lars von Trier's films until recently, and may go to the theater for _Nymphomaniac_. He's overrated, but _Breaking the Waves_ and _Melancholia_ so far have been good. I think _Melancholia_ has something to say to folks like us. I've wondered many times why people talk about depression like it's the common cold, something you just "get." I believe for many it's a state of being -- some people are that way and live in that sphere with that world view, and others freak out when they feel depressive thoughts intruding. This movie both literally and metaphorically deals with those ideas.


----------



## harrison

loophole said:


> Called ethics line because of constant harassment at work when I was cycling.. I'm bipolar... Got time off of work payed because work doesn't tolerate.. Now I'm coming back down.. And am nervous to go back to work for fear of retaliation...... *The last 3 days are like a weird distorted view of life in which I don't remember alot*... Apparently I went off on my wife and said some horrible horrible threatening things... Was almost forced to goto the hospital and the Truthfully should of been hospitalized.... Just going back over all this today.... Random thoughts


I'm bipolar too and this part resonates with me. Sounds like large sections of my life. I have been manic for the last few weeks and have just recently come to my senses and started seeing my old psychiatrist - he started me on Sodium Valproate and we stopped the Cipramil (SSRI) as it was probably feeding the mania.

Are you on Lithium or another mood stabiliser? - and are you taking them? I only ask because I feel an enormous difference since this stuff has started to work for me.


----------



## Don Aman

IcedOver said:


> I'd recommend the film _Melancholia_ to you guys. I've just never gotten around to watching Lars von Trier's films until recently, and may go to the theater for _Nymphomaniac_. He's overrated, but _Breaking the Waves_ and _Melancholia_ so far have been good. I think _Melancholia_ has something to say to folks like us. I've wondered many times why people talk about depression like it's the common cold, something you just "get." I believe for many it's a state of being -- some people are that way and live in that sphere with that world view, and others freak out when they feel depressive thoughts intruding. This movie both literally and metaphorically deals with those ideas.


I watched Melancholia recently as well and I appreciated it. I think anyone who's dealt with clinical depression could appreciate it on some level. I had seen Dancer in the Dark before that which I had mixed feelings about but was interested enough to check out more of von Trier's films. I'm planning on checking out Breaking the Waves and Antichrist next.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I desperately need a nap :yawn


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> After we get tired of flushing the loos in Aussieland, we should invade Scotlandia and hang out with Typemismatch because the loos there will flush in the right direction.


What??
The toilets in Australia flush in the opposite direction??
How would that even work..

When you blow bubbles there, do they float down ?? So odd...


----------



## komorikun

Hearing my dad go on and on about his next vacation and how he is trying to save money is such a drag. Of course, he doesn't come to visit me and my sister. Then he goes on about how he needed to buy this super expensive laptop to process his photographs. 

A lot of times when I call I want to hear about how my sister is doing since she has been having so many crises lately but he only mentions that at the end of the phone conversation as an afterthought.

He's such a self-centered turd.


----------



## Owl-99

Daveyboy said:


> What??
> The toilets in Australia flush in the opposite direction??
> How would that even work..
> 
> When you blow bubbles there, do they float down ?? So odd...


Bubble always float up no matter if you are Northern or Southern Hemisphere I believe it is has something to do with chemistry :b


----------



## typemismatch

I have OCD with my laptop volume. It can be 30, 32, 34, 36, 38... 35 is ok too. But never 31 or 33 and definitely absolutely not 37.


----------



## Pam

When I eat cereal, I am so hungry a couple hours later--shaky and sweating even....Why doesn't the protein in milk keep me feeling ok? (since protein is supposed to be so good for that.) :blank


----------



## DarrellLicht

Pam said:


> When I eat cereal, I am so hungry a couple hours later--shaky and sweating even....Why doesn't the protein in milk keep me feeling ok? (since protein is supposed to be so good for that.) :blank


Because you need a sizable serving of milk to get the adequate serving of protein. Chances are most of the serving is in sugar and fat. A meal on the high glycemic index. Meaning glucose levels are released rapidly and decline like a roller coaster.

If you go for foods on a lower glycemic index, your blood sugar levels can be maintained for steady longer periods. That would be the thing to look into.. You might consider eating something different for breakfast. Cereal is fine for the growing body. Not so much for a grown up :yes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycemic_index


----------



## DarrellLicht

I think my sister is in town. yet won't look me up after just texting me about whether or not there are state rooms aboard the ferry she's going to ride.. As if the terminal person could not tell her so? Do you think she's trying to passively taunt me? 

I don't really want to deal with her anyway. She couldn't be bothered herself.. But really, why text a trivial question like that? to test the waters? 

Evidentially,I don't have enough going on to worry over something stupid like this.


----------



## Daveyboy

I find The Muppets loud and annoying..:blank.

I hate when commercials come on with them in them...
Why don't they let these puppets die already... haha


----------



## intheshadows

And I have. Become. Comfortably Numb.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Every time this happens I get this bizarre, dull feeling for several days.


----------



## komorikun

What would be a good way to get people to keep their distance on trains? I'm tired of people infringing on my personal space. Especially guys who won't keep their legs shut.

I need to learn how to fart at will.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> What would be a good way to get people to keep their distance on trains?
> 
> I need to learn how to fart at will.


 Farts will definitely keep people at bay. Might not help with guys. I would not doubt there are guys who think girl farts are sexy.


----------



## komorikun

How about itching my head real hard, like I have lice or something?


----------



## housebunny

Daveyboy said:


> Why don't they let these puppets die already... haha


 :lol Thanks Davey, I needed that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> How about itching my head real hard, like I have lice or something?


 I never saw lice porn so that would probly work.


----------



## Pompeii

Thinking of having my eyeballs zapped, or since my prescription is outside the optimal zapping range, having my eyeballs cut into. Does anyone have vision correction surgery horror stories they would like to share with me? Contact lenses are wretchedly addictive.


----------



## komorikun

I was considering that surgery but decided not to because I was already in my 30s. Apparently near sighted people need reading glasses later than normal people. So I might get a few years without glasses but then have to wear reading glasses earlier than I would have had I not gotten the surgery.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presbyopia#Interaction_with_myopia


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What's wrong with glasses?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's wrong with glasses?


I get dizzy when I try to walk outside with glasses. I always have to use contacts. The vision isn't very good with glasses either, especially if you have a strong prescription. This is because the glasses don't cover your entire visual field (when you look far left, far right, all the way up, all the way down).

I only wear glasses at home.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I get dizzy when I try to walk outside with glasses.
> 
> This is because the glasses don't cover your entire visual field (when you look far left, far right, all the way up, all the way down).


 Hmmm. That's odd. I don't think I've ever had any dizziness. Maybe I did at first but It's been so long I don't remember. I can't wear contacts because I can't stand to stick anything in my eye.


----------



## Pam

moroff said:


> Because you need a sizable serving of milk to get the adequate serving of protein. Chances are most of the serving is in sugar and fat. A meal on the high glycemic index. Meaning glucose levels are released rapidly and decline like a roller coaster.
> 
> If you go for foods on a lower glycemic index, your blood sugar levels can be maintained for steady longer periods. That would be the thing to look into.. You might consider eating something different for breakfast. Cereal is fine for the growing body. Not so much for a grown up :yes
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycemic_index


Thank you! It makes sense, especially since you should see how little milk I actually use--I only put enough to wet the cereal, lol.

I just used to think all the added vitamins & minerals should hold me over for more than a couple hrs. And you're right--this phenomenon never happened when i was a child.

About your sister--maybe she was attempting communication, hoping you'd invite her over? And she did it in a weird indirect way so as not to get directly rejected by you if she did the asking? IDK.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. That's odd. I don't think I've ever had any dizziness. Maybe I did at first but It's been so long I don't remember. I can't wear contacts because I can't stand to stick anything in my eye.


Maybe dizzy isn't the right word. Just sort of out of balance and feel unsure of my footing. Especially on busy streets where there are tons of other pedestrians, bikes, and cars coming at you. When walking up or down stairs it's even worse.

Is your prescription pretty light?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Is your prescription pretty light?


 It's about medium. I've been wearing glasses since 3rd grade. The only problem I have right now is I scratched my glasses somehow and I have this big scratch going through my right side. I tried to order some cheapo glasses from that Zenni place but I accidentally put the wrong number for one of the sides and then I lost the prescription completely. I was gonna try again.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's about medium. I've been wearing glasses since 3rd grade. The only problem I have right now is I scratched my glasses somehow and I have this big scratch going through my right side. I tried to order some cheapo glasses from that Zenni place but I accidentally put the wrong number for one of the sides and then I lost the prescription completely. I was gonna try again.


So you have no idea what your prescription is? Maybe you could call up your optometrist and get the prescription. For Zenni they don't care if your prescription is current or whatever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So you have no idea what your prescription is? Maybe you could call up your optometrist and get the prescription. For Zenni they don't care if your prescription is current or whatever.


 I know what every number is except for one. I jut don't know which one is wrong or what the right one is.

Yeah. I thought about calling the optometrist but I might just get another exam. It's been a few years anyway. I actually have an extra pair but the arms are weird and I don't like them. I'll wear them if I have to though.


----------



## purechaos

I think when I hit about 70 or so, if I have no kids still. Or if i ever happen to know when im gonna die,I'm just gonna get a **** load of credit cards, do what I want, max them all out, and never pay the bills. What are they gonna do?


----------



## hypestyle

I just need a girlfriend.


----------



## komorikun

I'm sick of my roommates' constant cooking. Both the females cook a lot. They cook in the morning and the evening. It's so bad in the morning that I make my coffee cup the night before and bring cereal and a bowl into my room (the fridge is in the dining room).

At least the Kusobaba is being friendly with me. She gave me a couple yakults the other day.


----------



## foe

When I'm down on life, somehow Lady Luck finds a way to pick me up.


----------



## CEB32

Life is tough, I am tougher


----------



## Daveyboy

Beautiful Early Spring day.. Almost 60 degrees and Sunny...

but got off late from work, and already started to feel like I wasted the Summer again ...haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm sick of my roommates' constant cooking. Both the females cook a lot. They cook in the morning and the evening. It's so bad in the morning that I make my coffee cup the night before and bring cereal and a bowl into my room (the fridge is in the dining room).
> 
> At least the Kusobaba is being friendly with me. She gave me a couple yakults the other day.


 My dad is always in the kitchen. :lol

There's a spot right in front of the sink where he always stands where the adhesive has come lose from the vinyl flooring. You can feel it move around every time you walk on it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate the sensation of rubbing a really dry, finely textured surface with really dry hands. Like certain types of wood or fabric. It literally makes me shiver.


----------



## typemismatch

Pesky little mouse wants to go see Daniel o'donnell. He found the greatest hits CD under the sofa. He always waits until everyone is out the house and then puts it on. "Booogeree boogaraaaaa" etc etc the mouse sings along (I'm using my imagination here of how d.o'd songs go - I'm not a fan myself). Anyway then the little fella gets on the laptop (private browsing so the humans don't suspect they have a weirdo mouse running loose). The little fella is trying to book tickets for Daniel o'donnell in concert. He knows all the credit card details of the humans, he knows a lot more than just that  (he watches from his little space in the corner)... sometimes he has to close his eyes. Daniel wouldn't approve, that's for sure. He's booked his train tickets. He is so excited, he can hardly wait.


----------



## komorikun

Got on a pretty empty train car (like maybe 1-3 people on a bench that can hold 6) today and some old guy sat right next to me. So I got up and sat somewhere else. Not sure if he was kookoo or not. The norm is for people to space themselves as far away from others as possible.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> Got on a pretty empty train car (like maybe 1-3 people per bench) today and some old guy sat right next to me. So I got up and sat somewhere else. Not sure if he was kookoo or not. The norm is for people to space themselves as far away from others as possible.


Perhaps he fancied you. :teeth


----------



## riderless

work is grinding me to a halt. I'm almost ready to quit. I want to express my level of exasperation by giving my boss notice today...

"here you are. I quit. I'm out of here. Isn't that what you wanted anyway? Wont there be people dancing on my grave, jumping for joy? I can't find another ounce of enthusiasm for this place. I'm an anachronism. A dinosaur. I'm past my use by date. I was only here for the money and I stayed too long. I can't connect with 90% of staff. reason enough to leave. My only use is making up the numbers because I don't call in sick much. I'm pretty reliable on that score at least. You're sick of me, aren't you? Sick of my complaints. Sick of my attention seeking. But I had no one to talk to. I thought you might be the only one who understood. I mistook you for my therapist instead of my boss. I made your job harder. I had little or no pressure compared to you, and you resented that, didn't you. You are much more complex than I thought. One aspect is very compassionate, another ruthless and win at all costs. I just lost respect for you when you supported the crowd that had it in for me. I lacked your support all along. You are one Jekyl and Hyde character though. I've seen the transformation in one Supervision meeting. In one hour, you go from soft and mellow to abrupt, dismissive and intimidating. I'm tired of those meetings. Tired of coming away feeling abused, under-valued and fragile. I'm not as tough as you I guess. I guess. I guesss. I guesssss............


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> work is grinding me to a halt. I'm almost ready to quit. I want to express my level of exasperation by giving my boss notice today...
> 
> "here you are. I quit. I'm out of here. Isn't that what you wanted anyway? Wont there be people dancing on my grave, jumping for joy? I can't find another ounce of enthusiasm for this place. I'm an anachronism. A dinosaur. I'm past my use by date. I was only here for the money and I stayed too long. I can't connect with 90% of staff. reason enough to leave. My only use is making up the numbers because I don't call in sick much. I'm pretty reliable on that score at least. You're sick of me, aren't you? Sick of my complaints. Sick of my attention seeking. But I had no one to talk to. I thought you might be the only one who understood. I mistook you for my therapist instead of my boss. I made your job harder. I had little or no pressure compared to you, and you resented that, didn't you. You are much more complex than I thought. One aspect is very compassionate, another ruthless and win at all costs. I just lost respect for you when you supported the crowd that had it in for me. I lacked your support all along. You are one Jekyl and Hyde character though. I've seen the transformation in one Supervision meeting. In one hour, you go from soft and mellow to abrupt, dismissive and intimidating. I'm tired of those meetings. Tired of coming away feeling abused, under-valued and fragile. I'm not as tough as you I guess. I guess. I guesss. I guesssss............


Can you afford to leave Rider? - if you think you can manage tell them to stick there job where the sun don't shine.


----------



## riderless

don36 said:


> Can you afford to leave Rider? - if you think you can manage tell them to stick there job where the sun don't shine.


I've got enough savings to last a year maybe without a job. But I want to see if I can last until July..see the financial year out...save just a bit more......I've quit jobs before and it was hard to get a decently paid job again.....there are so many people worse off than me though, I lose sight of things like that....


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> I've got enough savings to last a year maybe without a job. But I want to see if I can last until July..see the financial year out...save just a bit more......I've quit jobs before and it was hard to get a decently paid job again.....there are so many people worse off than me though, I lose sight of things like that....


Could always rent your house out or something and move to a cheaper country for a while? Like Indo or Thailand? Sounds a bit extreme I know but it would be a great lifestyle and is very cheap up there.


----------



## riderless

re bank balances
In the late 90s I was living pay check to pay check. only about 300 bucks a week. Man I was checking my bank balance every day. If I had just quit smoking then, it would have been much easier.


----------



## purechaos

I find myself refraining from posting on Facebook because I don't want to add to "clutter".....I literally ask myself the following now before posting : 

Is this cliché
Does it matter
Will it make someone laugh or smile 
Is it productive 
Does it add to the redundancy of most posts that are seen these days 

I dunno its called a Facebook wall for a reason....

It really is just a wall.


----------



## foe

I just re-installed textplus and saw two friends requests. One I didn't recognize so I deleted immediately thinking it was a spambot because it was girl. I know like 5 different Amanda's but that last name didn't ring a bell at all.

Added the other number, it's one of my old buddies. Haven't texted him but I think I will eventually.

Technology reconnecting old friends. Wow!


----------



## komorikun

I have started my rag. Always weird how the first day or so is brown blood since I got the IUD. Before the IUD, I only had brown blood at the tail end of my period. 

Went to the supermarket and 2 of the 4 self-checkout lines were out of commission, so there was less of a wait for the regular checkout lines. Of course I got screwed over on one of my items. Said it's on sale but it wasn't....agh. From now on I'm using the price checker before paying. At least the OB tampons were on sale. Semi-awkward buying tampons with a male clerk.


----------



## komorikun

I seem to fart more with age. God, help me...I'm turning into my dad.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> I seem to fart more with age. God, help me...I'm turning into my dad.


Do you mention on that on your dating profile? :clap


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Do you mention on that on your dating profile? :clap


I'm not using the profiles anymore. You been on any dates lately? I'm sure the australian women must love your fabulous wit.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> I'm not using the profiles anymore. You been on any dates lately? I'm sure the australian women must love your fabulous wit.


Good comeback period girl.


----------



## loophole

Just got my lifetime handgun permit. Now what


----------



## purechaos




----------



## IcedOver

Sometimes you have to take a bit of amusement at the language mistakes some people make. My co-worker says two things that are wrong over and over again. She says "far and few between" instead of "few and far between." When scheduling something, she says "This will be on tomorrow" the same way you'd say "This will be on Tuesday." She's just a co-worker, so it's not my place to correct her, but it is kind of funny.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Probably not farting more, just farting at more inopportune moments.


----------



## Pompeii

loophole said:


> Just got my lifetime handgun permit. Now what


Apply for a job at a post office?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wonder if Anderson Cooper has ever tooted live on the air?


----------



## riderless

Here's a sad reveal.
I spent at least 3 hours in bed last night, tossing and turning, thinking of clever witty comebacks to say to different people at work including my boss. Get a life Rider, he says to himself again!


----------



## foe

I so badly want to introduce myself to this new nurse at work. Don't know her name, don't her age, don't know if she's single, don't know how to approach her cuz I'm big dummy when it comes to this sh-t. 

There's no way she's single, though. I don't think. Some meathead jock must be plowing her every night. That body is just too good to not getting any loving. She's got a booty for a white girl. Top heavy too. The perfect above average chick I'd kill to be with.

OK, I'm horny again. 

But G-ddamn I hate myself!!!! Fck me for being a little pansy!!!!


----------



## Grog

have to go to the shop today and am getting heart palpitations already and am only writing a list , today is not going to be a good one I think


----------



## steelmyhead

Just got a blender. I may never have to chew my fruit ever again.


----------



## komorikun

I'm cold. The god damn heater is broken again and the landlord is too lazy to come tonight to fix it. Of course, dumb me waited 2 hours to call thinking maybe it would take a while to kick in since we hadn't had the heat on in several days. By the time I called it was too late. And the male roommate who has been home all day never attempted to turn on the heat....

Now it's going to be 30 something tonight and I have no space heater and only one blanket. Great.


----------



## intheshadows

foe said:


> I so badly want to introduce myself to this new nurse at work. Don't know her name, don't her age, don't know if she's single, don't know how to approach her cuz I'm big dummy when it comes to this sh-t.
> 
> There's no way she's single, though. I don't think. Some meathead jock must be plowing her every night. That body is just too good to not getting any loving. She's got a booty for a white girl. Top heavy too. The perfect above average chick I'd kill to be with.
> 
> OK, I'm horny again.
> 
> But G-ddamn I hate myself!!!! Fck me for being a little pansy!!!!


 I'm in a similar situation. Infatuated with a young lady but I think she's taken.


----------



## komorikun

Bizarre how some of these employment agencies I went to months ago get in contact with me now. Not a peep from them for 2, 3, 4 , 5 or more months.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I'm cold. The god damn heater is broken again and the landlord is too lazy to come tonight to fix it. Of course, dumb me waited 2 hours to call thinking maybe it would take a while to kick in since we hadn't had the heat on in several days. By the time I called it was too late. And the male roommate who has been home all day never attempted to turn on the heat....
> 
> Now it's going to be 30 something tonight and I have no space heater and only one blanket. Great.


According to my clock/thermometer it was 63F in my room this morning and it is still 63F. I called AGAIN and the lady said the guy would be here in an hour. This is not cute. There is actually snow in some places.


----------



## komorikun

My dad nearly had a conniption fit on the telephone the other day. He likes to go on and on about how my step-monster's daughters waste money on stupid stuff. And I agree. They are horrible with money. Sometimes his ranting gets to me, and I was feeling kind of cranky, so I decided to point out that his spending habits would not meet the approval of some frugal minded people. 

He has been leasing cars since 1986. He tries to claim that if you have a used car you will spend hundreds of dollars on repairs every month. And then says it's quite nerve wracking/dangerous if your car breaks down on the freeway. So I said, okay maybe it is worth it just for the peace of mind (hinting that he is a worry wart). After I said that he just about hung up on me. :teeth

And he pays an exorbitant amount for his iphone with AT&T. I told him it might be cheaper to buy a phone outright and go with a cheaper company but he doesn't like the idea of fronting so much money at once......


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't get why they make blue and purple post-it notes...

They should all be light yellow and with lines....

The secretary left a purple one on my desk.. I couldn't even see what she wrote..
I told her next time I will fire her..!!. 
Lets see how much she'll enjoy her Summer then....haha

just joking.. haha


----------



## komorikun

^^Reading glasses time maybe?


----------



## riderless

I thought I had a serious alcohol problem once so visited AA. I mean I went to 3 or 4 AA meetings. I was too nervous to speak and tell my story but honestly my story paled into significance compared to others. Guys were talking about
how it ruined their marriage, including domestic violence, ruining their career too. I felt my story too boring to tell so I didn't. I got a feeling of peer group pressure there and kind of bizarre contradictions that some were still drinking whilst attending those meetings. AA, run by volunteers, so I felt a lack of serious professional help, not that my problems were that severe anyway.(??) What I needed was good professional therapy to address my underlying self-esteem and negative self-talk. I know that now, just I'm too stingy to spend the money.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> According to my clock/thermometer it was 63F in my room this morning and it is still 63F. I called AGAIN and the lady said the guy would be here in an hour. This is not cute. There is actually snow in some places.


The heater has been fixed. It is now 67F in my room and gradually going up. Thank god. Worrying about freezing really puts me into a dark, dark mood.


----------



## riderless

Joke for the real oldies here...

Paitent: Doctor, Doctor! I think I'm turning into Tom Jones. Is that common?

Doctor: It's not unusual.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> My dad nearly had a conniption fit on the telephone the other day. He likes to go on and on about how my step-monster's daughters waste money on stupid stuff. And I agree. They are horrible with money. Sometimes his ranting gets to me, and I was feeling kind of cranky, so I decided to point out that his spending habits would not meet the approval of some frugal minded people.
> 
> He has been leasing cars since 1986. He tries to claim that if you have a used car you will spend hundreds of dollars on repairs every month. And then says it's quite nerve wracking/dangerous if your car breaks down on the freeway. So I said, okay maybe it is worth it just for the peace of mind (hinting that he is a worry wart). After I said that he just about hung up on me. :teeth
> 
> And he pays an exorbitant amount for his iphone with AT&T. I told him it might be cheaper to buy a phone outright and go with a cheaper company but he doesn't like the idea of fronting so much money at once......


Gotta love the Komorikun sagas. :b


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> I thought I had a serious alcohol problem once so visited AA. I mean I went to 3 or 4 AA meetings. I was too nervous to speak and tell my story but honestly my story paled into significance compared to others. Guys were talking about
> how it ruined their marriage, including domestic violence, ruining their career too. I felt my story too boring to tell so I didn't. I got a feeling of peer group pressure there and kind of bizarre contradictions that some were still drinking whilst attending those meetings. AA, run by volunteers, so I felt a lack of serious professional help, not that my problems were that severe anyway.(??) *What I needed was good professional therapy to address my underlying self-esteem and negative self-talk. I know that now, just I'm too stingy to spend the money.*


Rider you know you can get 10 sessions with a psychologist for a greatly reduced price don't you? I think you'd be out of pocket for about 20 bucks or so each time.

Now that I've actually found a therapist that knows what he's doing I really wish I'd actively tried to find one earlier - so much time and energy was wasted on people that were useless - mostly psychiatrists of course - and swallowing lots of pills I didn't really need.

*Find someone good*. I saw you even mentioned joining a church group for the counselling or something. Don't waste your time with these people - unless you just want someone to talk to that is, that's different.

I wouldn't care how much this guy I'm seeing now charges - he's the first person I've spoken to that I think genuinely has something worth listening to. The rest have been complete idiots. ( some were well meaning, of course- but they still wasted my time. )


----------



## riderless

don36 said:


> Rider you know you can get 10 sessions with a psychologist for a greatly reduced price don't you? I think you'd be out of pocket for about 20 bucks or so each time.
> 
> Now that I've actually found a therapist that knows what he's doing I really wish I'd actively tried to find one earlier - so much time and energy was wasted on people that were useless - mostly psychiatrists of course - and swallowing lots of pills I didn't really need.
> 
> *Find someone good*. I saw you even mentioned joining a church group for the counselling or something. Don't waste your time with these people - unless you just want someone to talk to that is, that's different.
> 
> I wouldn't care how much this guy I'm seeing now charges - he's the first person I've spoken to that I think genuinely has something worth listening to. The rest have been complete idiots. ( some were well meaning, of course- but they still wasted my time. )


Your psych. sounds great.

All I know is through the GP.... a care plan I think it was....I had to fork out 170 at the time and got about 100 back on Medicare. Saw this clinical psych. he was good at CBT but I got sick of him not giving me any extended talk time. he was interrupting all the time.

OK well. I need to clarify what you're saying about the 20 buck sessions because that sounds great.


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> Your psych. sounds great.
> 
> All I know is through the GP.... a care plan I think it was....I had to fork out 170 at the time and got about 100 back on Medicare. Saw this clinical psych. he was good at CBT but I got sick of him not giving me any extended talk time. he was interrupting all the time.
> 
> OK well. I need to clarify what you're saying about the 20 buck sessions because that sounds great.


I've only just given this a chance myself after knowing about it here in Australia for years. I think it must vary a lot depending on what the individual psychologist charges.

That is the scheme I was talking about - I think - it's a mental health care plan set up originally by a GP.

The guy I see said he can bulk-bill me as soon as I mentioned I am on a disability pension - so I don't even have to pay the difference with him. Apparently I still just get the 10 free visits per year though. After that I will have to pay - if necessary I will happily do that, but that's a new experience for me. I've never met anyone before that I thought was particularly worth even listening to - let alone paying for. But then again - I'm _extremely_ cynical and once a person makes a mistake with me they're pretty much gone.

The thing with any of these people is the rapport you have with them - if there isn't any there, you're pretty much wasting your time. My therapist said yesterday that statistically, the most significant factor in any therapy is the relationship you have with them - and went on to explain why that's logical - a sense of being acknowledged, heard, etc.

I don't have this feeling with my psy_chiat_rist - I just use him to try and deal with the bipolar symptoms - those need to be addressed by medication - and we're still adjusting the dose to alleviate the mania I feel. But if I were just seeing him for anxiety or other issues like you mentioned I would never bother with him for a second. His skills just aren't there.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

….with the next gen being so dependant on social media, texting etc. lacking human social skills we'll all have SAD one day!


----------



## Pompeii

Hush7 said:


> We should all fly to Melbyland and have a group session with Don's therapist. :yes


I'm in!


----------



## probably offline

There's so much negativity in this subforum that I've almost started avoiding it like the frustration forum. This thread is an exception, though. I'm considering making a thread called "no *****ing and whining in this thread", or something. But, it's obvious that people would start whining immediately, just to troll. I would do the same, probably.


----------



## loophole

Yeah the whole forum mostly sucks to be honest.. but I keep coming back because all I do is win and people hate me for it


----------



## riderless

I watched a german movie last night about teenage girls wanting to experience their first orgasm.Yes Ok, sounds like a porn movie I know but it was actually very entertaining and funny.
And it made me think how my awareness of women now is greater than when I was a teenager. When I was 16 or 17 I was a typical horny dude wanting to get his rocks off asap. A girl was just a means of gratifying that need. I had NO IDEA of the woman's perspective. That for instance they want to feel special and their need for foreplay. Don't say I'm an expert now, but I think I'm at least prepared to consider/allow the woman's point of view.
But the movie shows just how f***ed up sex can make our lives. Controlling us. Sex is good but it also makes us greedy and frustrated. Especially in our teenage/early 20 years.


----------



## Daveyboy

^ Dirty boy... haha


----------



## riderless

Sorry for you guys who read my moanings re work but it helps me vent. here goes.

What I lose is my sense of identity. And might I add male identity. My willingness to please, appease, listen, respect, follow etiquette just makes me a target for unmitigated female verbal abuse. And by abuse I mean mainly non-stop, self-absorbed verbal diarrhea. It may as well be coming out of their *** because that is how I feel being on the receiving end of it.
So it's time to stand up for myself and in a way stand up for the male gender. What occurs at work is basically gender abuse. Women say they want equality but actually what they really want is superiority. Maybe equality is a myth, utopia. My workplace is a breeding ground for women who want to practise aggression disguised as assertiveness. Two or three in particular get a kick out of ball-breaking, emasculation, humiliation. Alpha females.
I've taken a few on and come off worse for the wear, because our cowering male boss is the most emasculated. he can't protect us because he can't protect himself. If he supported me, they'd have him for breakfast. Draw and quarter him on the stake. He can't support the outsider because that would make him the outsider too. maybe I should feel sorry for him instead of resenting every tentative politically correct decision he makes. Oh, politically correct, that's the word. PC is a scourge, a cancer on our workplace. It just represses every natural instinct we have to express ourselves.


----------



## Yer Blues

I've run out of music to post in the music video threads.


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> *I watched a german movie last night about teenage girls wanting to experience their first orgasm*


----------



## Koichi

Yer Blues said:


> I've run out of music to post in the music video threads.


That hasn't stopped you before.


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> Sorry for you guys who read my moanings re work but it helps me vent. here goes.
> 
> What I lose is my sense of identity. And might I add male identity. My willingness to please, appease, listen, respect, follow etiquette just makes me a target for unmitigated female verbal abuse. And by abuse I mean mainly non-stop, self-absorbed verbal diarrhea. It may as well be coming out of their *** because that is how I feel being on the receiving end of it.
> So it's time to stand up for myself and in a way stand up for the male gender. What occurs at work is basically gender abuse. Women say they want equality but actually what they really want is superiority. Maybe equality is a myth, utopia. My workplace is a breeding ground for women who want to practise aggression disguised as assertiveness. Two or three in particular get a kick out of ball-breaking, emasculation, humiliation. Alpha females.
> I've taken a few on and come off worse for the wear, because our cowering male boss is the most emasculated. he can't protect us because he can't protect himself. If he supported me, they'd have him for breakfast. Draw and quarter him on the stake. He can't support the outsider because that would make him the outsider too. maybe I should feel sorry for him instead of resenting every tentative politically correct decision he makes. Oh, politically correct, that's the word. PC is a scourge, a cancer on our workplace. It just represses every natural instinct we have to express ourselves.


My God what an environment to have to go to every day. The way I am lately (manic and disgracefully cranky, aggressive - downright very nasty) I would lose it after about maybe 10 seconds with one of those people. (the gender would be irrelevant) - I would want to annihilate them.

As I've said before - I genuinely don't know how you do it and you have my respect to be able to keep getting up each day and facing that. Maybe you should look into that therapy sooner rather than later? Give you a bit of support and perspective?


----------



## riderless

Thanks Don.


----------



## foe

probably offline said:


> There's so much negativity in this subforum that I've almost started avoiding it like the frustration forum. This thread is an exception, though. I'm considering making a thread called "no *****ing and whining in this thread", or something. But, it's obvious that people would start whining immediately, just to troll. I would do the same, probably.


I've noticed that too lately, most of the time 30+ isn't too bad.

Maybe we need a 30+ version of this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/something-good-that-happened-today-7660/


----------



## IcedOver

Went to the rather poor Lars von Trier film _Nymphomaniac_ (in two parts). In a film with tons of sex, exposed genitals and S&M, one of the characters is actually an older virgin (it'd be a spoiler to say whom). I'm sure I was the only person in the auditorium who could relate.


----------



## probably offline

foe said:


> I've noticed that too lately, most of the time 30+ isn't too bad.
> 
> Maybe we need a 30+ version of this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/something-good-that-happened-today-7660/


Good idea. Do it :>


----------



## typemismatch

I feel like after a long time away from here I want to come back. I can't really explain what I mean by that. I guess I just feel like I've not been aro


----------



## Yer Blues

Koichi said:


> That hasn't stopped you before.


I thought you told me to not post polka? I told you it was the good European kind, not the N. American crap.


----------



## riderless

I can't believe I've lasted this long. I'm so used to being evicted from forums.
Am I finally growing up?


----------



## riderless

Ever thought that the people you have in your head here...ie. the other members who become part of your imagination.....are in fact totally opposite in real life...?
I mean if other members met me in real life they'd discover...
-I am pretty fat after all
-I do look 56 after all
- I'm kind of quiet and boring after all
- I do have some annoying traits which don't appear online (yes even more annoying traits)
--I hardly smile much...pretty similar to current avatar actually


----------



## Yer Blues

riderless said:


> I can't believe I've lasted this long. I'm so used to being evicted from forums.
> Am I finally growing up?


No, you're mistaking senility for maturity. I can relate.


----------



## riderless

typemismatch said:


> I feel like after a long time away from here I want to come back. I can't really explain what I mean by that. I guess I just feel like I've not been aro


Your humour is like a Zen koan...it makes you think for a while...what exactly does he mean?


----------



## riderless

Yer Blues said:


> No, you're mistaking senility for maturity. I can relate.


that's good.....oh so this is senility...I think I prefer it to maturity....less responsibility....


----------



## Yer Blues

riderless said:


> that's good.....oh so this is senility...I think I prefer it to maturity....less responsibility....


Yep. You even get a cape. Sorry, underwear (Depends) sold separately.


----------



## riderless

Holy molars Batman!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just now looked out my front window (like I do sometimes randomly at night) and I saw a little white dog just kind of wandering along on the sidewalk. It looked like it had been through a lot. It's fur was all messed up and dirty but I could tell it was someone's dog (or used to be) and I guess it escaped or something or got lost.

I tapped on the window and it stopped and looked at me and walked towards me a little. Without thinking I went to the door and was going to see if it would come to me but it was gone when I got outside.

I really wish I hadn't seen that. Just the thought that someone is agonizing over their missing dog. I've seen lots of stray and wild cats but this is the first time I've ever seen a lost dog. Cats can kind of fend for themselves but I really hate to think what's going to happen to a little dog like that.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I've been taking a DHEA supplement for the past six weeks (topical cream). I feel I ought to share my experience.

The major differences I noticed that my facial hair is filling out thicker and my depression seemed to decrease. Things still get me down, but there seems to be a lack of utter despair that is usually apart of my moods. 
There are other professed benefits with DHEA, they are probably too subtle for me to notice as I had no other issues associated.

I like the results. I notice people treat me in a more approachable/neutral manner. Either it's from how I interpreted things lately, or growing a moustache/goatee makes you more affable -shrug-

I plan on continue taking this stuff. I recommend this to anyone over 30.


----------



## komorikun

Trying to walk home from work 3-4 times a week, now that the weather is nice and all. Unfortunately the only semi-direct way is on big streets. I hate big streets. Have to wait for the light so many times and so many ugly cars and buildings.

Today I tried just taking the train part of the way. That way I avoid the ugliest part of the walk and can try smaller streets without the walk going for over an hour. Today it was about 30 minutes.

I'm also changing the way I go there. Before I was changing lines which was rather annoying what with having to go up and down all these stairs or actually wait to use the escalator cause of the morning crowd. Waiting for a second train sucks too. I would go *2 stops* and then change, to only go *4 more stops*. The station is about a 5 minute walk from my house.

Anyways, apparently there is this other station that is only a 12 minute walk from my house and that line goes directly to my job. *5 stops.* So altogether it might take 2 more minutes than the whole changing lines way. Slightly more time but less stress and more exercise.


----------



## komorikun

We (me and kusobaba) cleaned out the fridge of ancient crap a few weeks ago. Just looked at the freezer now to see if there was anything left behind by previous roommates. I found a cup of ice cream with an expiry date of 2011!!! 

You think that's still edible?


----------



## DarrellLicht

komorikun said:


> We cleaned out the fridge of ancient crap a few weeks ago (me and kusobaba). Just looked at the freezer now to see if there was anything left behind by previous roommates. I found a cup of ice cream with an expiry date of 2011!!! You think that's still edible?


 Freezer burn. ick..


----------



## purechaos

sigh


----------



## purechaos

im having one of those need someone to talk to moments....annoying


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> We (me and kusobaba) cleaned out the fridge of ancient crap a few weeks ago. Just looked at the freezer now to see if there was anything left behind by previous roommates. I found a cup of ice cream with an expiry date of 2011!!!
> 
> You think that's still edible?


 Probably. But it probably tastes like a freezer.


----------



## foe

probably offline said:


> Good idea. Do it :>


Maybe you should do it. Girls get all the replies. 

I'll make one later...life all the sudden got busy the last couple of days. In a good way.


----------



## intheshadows

Finally got my taxes done.


----------



## komorikun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_language#Geographical_distribution

Pie chart showing the relative proportions of native English speakers in the major English-speaking countries of the world

US (58.5%)
UK (15.8%)
Canada (4.7%)
Australia (4%)
Nigeria (1%)
Ireland (1%)
South Africa (1%)
New Zealand (0.9%)
Other (13.1%)


----------



## Daveyboy

Can't eat no more.............


----------



## riderless

Santa Claus says to the counsellor,

"I just want to know if I exist or not."


----------



## riderless

A traveller in search of the meaning of life goes to an isolated cave/hill-top in a far off land to speak to a guru.
The guru answers:
"I would try googling it if I were you."


----------



## riderless

Visiting a physio....

I recently visited a physio 6 or 7 times for my bicep muscle problem....
I've noticed over the years the nature of a session or sessions develop.
They want to know your line of work straight away and if you're married with kids. They want to pigeon-hole you asap. It must get boring seeing client after client, many of them requiring the same treatment which can be exhausting by the end of the day...ie. lots of grunt work involving massage. I find some of them quite nosy, some of them talkaholics and just a few very professional and interested in the particular problem. But the most recent one I had was very good and I was refreshingly impressed by his dedication and respectful conversation.


----------



## Daveyboy

Was flipping through channels ..
Then I saw it... a channel called AntTV is showing 
I Dream of Jeannie..

My life couldn't get any better right now...










**unless someone was with me..


----------



## purechaos

Trying to design a morning routine that uplifts me end I can roll out the door. This crying anxiety **** in the morning is doing nothing for me!


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_language#Geographical_distribution
> 
> Pie chart showing the relative proportions of native English speakers in the major English-speaking countries of the world
> 
> UK (15.8%)


So it seems reasonable and logical that said percentage of the UK population are native English speakers on said UK land mass? Seriously? Surely that would then mean that most folk living in the UK were not born here or at the very least that their FIRST language was not in fact English. 
I'm amazed I can communicate with most folk living here 
There was an old and famous advert here, that stated that 87.5 % (or there abouts) of all statistics were made up.


----------



## komorikun

Folded Edge said:


> So it seems reasonable and logical that said percentage of the UK population are native English speakers on said UK land mass? Seriously? Surely that would then mean that most folk living in the UK were not born here or at the very least that their FIRST language was not in fact English.
> I'm amazed I can communicate with most folk living here
> There was an old and famous advert here, that stated that 87.5 % (or there abouts) of all statistics were made up.


No. You misread it. 16% of all native English speakers in the world are British.


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> No. You misread it. 16% of all native English speakers in the world are British.


In which case I can only say sorry / my bad and you therefore have my apologies.
I did read your post a couple of times and found it quite perplexing.
I've obviously read to many unjustified, unquantified assertions in posts in other parts of the forum. Sorry again.


----------



## komorikun

Totally uninterested in hearing about my dad's trip to Montreal. He and the old bag are so gross. They don't even eat the local food. They always stay at some hotel that has a buffet for breakfast and then they steal enough food for lunch and maybe dinner too. Sometimes they make up fake complaints and get free stays at hotels. 

He's going to be there for over 3 weeks and doesn't even consider visiting me and my sister. I haven't seen him in nearly 2 years and I think my sister hasn't seen him in 4 or 5 years. Such a horrible father.

All these stupid pics of that gross old bag. The evil really do live forever. I thought she'd have a heart attack by now, that fat ***.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Lonely... :rain


:squeeze


----------



## IcedOver

Damn internet. I was tooling around movie message boards and someone put a big spoiler for an upcoming movie (that's been released overseas) in their topic title. Oh well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm thinking I might start a blog.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"Blog" sounds like the sound it makes when you smack someone in the head with a raw fish.


----------



## Koichi

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Blog" sounds like the sound it makes when you smack someone in the head with a raw fish.


That's where I've been going wrong then, I've been using a piece of pork loin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Koichi said:


> That's where I've been going wrong then, I've been using a piece of pork loin.


 That one sounds like "Vlog"


----------



## beli mawr

Why does everyone give me hell for continuing to hang out with the ex-girlfriend. Why can't they see if she's the only one I'm comfortable being around that it's better I do it, than to isolate myself completely.


----------



## typemismatch

I've just seen an advert for Iceland fish fingers and it made me really want fish fingers. I've not had fish fingers in about 20 years. A man is no longer young when he can say that. Knowing Iceland you probably get 400 fish fingers for 50 pence. Probably full of crap, probably horse meat.. no wait a minute... seahorse meat.


----------



## riderless

Sometimes I think I know what "torture" really is but then I read about people who have suffered unspeakably, outrageous torture. Makes me feel like such a pathetic little mouse. Squeak. Squeak.
And all I can say is: God help them through their traumas.


----------



## riderless

I just realised I only feel sane about 10% of the day. The rest is just keeping up with what life expects of us.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## komorikun

Anyone recognize these bottles?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Anyone recognize these bottles?


I know the first one is Trader Joes 5 buck chuck..
one is the middle Is Smirnoff Vodka,
Third looks like a Cab wine????

Invite ...


----------



## komorikun

Good. 3 buck chuck here. It's $2.50 in CA although it was 2 buck chuck until 2013.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"It is a cellular peptide cake....with mint frosting."


----------



## riderless

If I were a banker but then again no or a man who makes caramel slices in a reality TV show, the thing is, what I really mean... yours is the biggest butt , I've ever seen...
And you can tell everybody, this is your thread
It may be quite simple but don't let it go to your head
I hope you don't mind, I hope you won't mind
That I put down in words....
How wonderful life is
Since you've stopped posting on SAS


----------



## riderless

I regret not communicating this better but you really put me on the backfoot. In retrospect now I think you were the one being defensive. And you chose to be defensive by attacking me. That's hardly professional. I want to see the authentic you, the real you or does the real you not care about us? Not be interested in us as individuals? As you struggle to even remember any of our names. Is that why you hide behind that professional mask and make trite platitudes that make you sound like an elite counsellor? You're worn out. You're just going though the motions. You're full of clichés. You're on auto-pilot. A robot.You've long since lost your zeal for this. You've seen too many clients. You don't care anymore because who really cares about you? You learnt a long time ago to put the soft, vulnerable you away that can't be hurt. So the mask you wear is impenetrable.
You want us to be self-ware. Well, why not start with yourself? Your teaching style. You may be good at giving lectures and you know the theory so well. But you've lost the human touch and that's what really matters in this job. If you can't be human, how can you expect us to be? Clients want to talk to human beings, not robots with plastic smiles who repeat mindless drivel like..."How does that feel for you right now?"
This whole self-awareness thing is used by authority to take the attention away from questioning them. So we become neurotic self-doubters and you help us dwell on our shortcomings and never think.."hang on ..it may not be all my fault...what about the facilitator?" Didn't Mao use this idea when Communism was at its evil zenith? Forced confessions? !Now, I see the error of my ways...Mao is great...Mao is good...Mao is perfect"

I get carried away sometimes don't I....:yes


----------



## komorikun

OMG, is it raining again!? After we got pissed on yesterday. 

Hmmm....seems on and off. Very odd rain. Stopped for one second and now hard again.


----------



## Hush7

I've been debating whether or not I'm too old for a mini skirt. It doesn't seem that short because I bought a regular size instead of a petite size. I don't know... :blank

I broke a nail today. It's so short that whenever I touch the tip of my finger it feels funny. Extra sensitive finger tip! Omg. I've just discovered I have my very own spidey sense. I'm spider-woman. :eek


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I've been debating whether or not I'm too old for a mini skirt.
> I broke a nail today. Extra sensitive finger tip! Omg. I've just discovered I have my very own spidey sense. I'm spider-woman. :eek


I have a saying...

You're never too old for a mini-skirt...:afr..

Maybe combine that with your Spidey-sense..:um.









haha


----------



## DarrellLicht

Just when I start making friends and socializing again, It's when I'm making a push to get a job out of town and move..

I actually like these people. I'm gonna miss them


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wonder why dead people still have a liver. Shouldn't they still be alive if the liver lives up to it's name?


----------



## typemismatch

I would like to add an arch enemy. How do I add an one? I only see add friends.


----------



## mismac

I really regret having that late night snack. Two houts later I'm still stuffed and can't fall asleep :um


----------



## purechaos

this sleeping pattern I am on isn't working for me...


----------



## estse

I've managed to list for purchase more books and comics then I usually do. If I keep this up about a year, maybe I'll finally be ready to end my reclusion and hibernation.


----------



## intheshadows

Some shows on Netflix are out of sync.:sus


----------



## purechaos

I think it is really starting to take a toll.......

im all up in your universe, it would be nice if ours came together, but I would be content if you at least knew mine existed.....


----------



## IcedOver

intheshadows said:


> Some shows on Netflix are out of sync.:sus


I've never used the streaming, but I assume you mean the sound is out of synch. You need to use the "real" Netflix, then -- the DVD-by-mail service. It can't be beat for quality and variety.


----------



## DarrellLicht

bought myself a new toy.









No ma'm, I haven't seen your son lately...


----------



## typemismatch

intheshadows said:


> Some shows on Netflix are out of sync.:sus


It's not netflix. The whole world is out of sync. It's because the Earth is spinning slightly slower than it should. The people who shovel coal to keep the Earth spinning at the correct rate have had to employ some new people and these new people are sloppy. Some say it's because they spend too much time on the internet and not enough time shovelling coal. In any case you may have noticed that every time you talk to someone recently that you feel nauseous. This is because they are out of sync. But your brain won't process such an unexpected thing and tries to compensate.


----------



## komorikun

Too many breeders and their little brats in the area I live in. The supermarket, mall, streets are just infested with screaming little ****s and huge f-in strollers. Blech. Seriously need more birth control here. It's out of control.


----------



## purechaos

I considered keeping track of my moods with a mood tracker. But, I'm pretty much depressed all the time. So I'm thinking I'm just gonna record when I'm feeling overly emotional, nervous, anxious, etc


----------



## komorikun

So tired. Clothes shopping takes forever. Really bizarre how in the same store the line for 2nd floor register could be way longer than the line for the 1st floor register. But for the dressing rooms it's the reverse.

In pink:
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/5a/53/7c/5a537c0315dd1bf29473d8a6f7838a92.jpg
http://www.nyandcompany.com/nyco/pr...d-dress-dot-print/A-prod490018/#AddToWishlist


----------



## komorikun

Talking to my sister is so annoying now. Blah blah blah cooking blah blah boyfriend blah blah food blah blah what bf likes blah blah blah recipes blah blah blah obsessed with his stupid culture blah blah blah. So gross. Gross how women become obsessed with whatever ethnicity their boyfriend at the moment is. Before she was going on about jews, now it's arabs. All happy....until the next crisis. She's got a ****ing crisis happening on a monthly basis. 

Says she doesn't see her friends hardly at all. She's with dickhead all the time. She used to have so many friends. People were constantly calling her to ask her to do stuff with them.


----------



## Radjinn

Wish there were more places that were orientated for a single person to go to alone, to meet people without the stigma of feeling out of place like going solo to a restaurant or bar. 

Also god help you if you're alone at the movies, feel like the guy moms warn us about lol.


----------



## intheshadows

Unsolved murders, unidentified dead people, and missing person cases are fascinating, but also chilling. Gives me goosebumps.


----------



## foe

My gray hair are becoming more and more visible.


----------



## purechaos

People do that thing where they judge people before even speaking to them. Then they judge when they think they know the person. I wish I had some sort of mind reading telepathy, so o could mentally slap people. I wonder what mental slappery would feel like.


----------



## Junimoon11

It just hit me now that I'm most likely never going to talk to you again...I miss you already. :c


----------



## IcedOver

I've had my keyboard for almost two months and am just a beginning learner. For this whole time, I've been mistaken about where middle-C is on the keyboard because it's just 61 keys and I guess I looked at it wrong on a diagram I used. I thought it was one octave higher than where it is. I wondered why some of the songs I was learning sounded better when I played them at a lower octave.


----------



## DarrellLicht

..I rode a bronze bear today.. I was pretending to be Teddy Roosevelt..


----------



## typemismatch

I'm over here, on the horizon waving. I'm the small dot. Can you see me? How do I look from there? Am I your type? I hope you like small dots. You do! Great. I guess we'll just have to keep our relationship long distance.


----------



## riderless

typemismatch said:


> I'm over here, on the horizon waving. I'm the small dot. Can you see me? How do I look from there? Am I your type? I hope you like small dots. You do! Great. I guess we'll just have to keep our relationship long distance.


 wtf?:clap


----------



## IcedOver

For Mother's Day, I got my mom a MySpy Birdhouse, the kind featured on the commercials. It is missing a wall, and you suction-cup it to a window so that you can watch birds inside it as they nest, but a screen allegedly blocks them from looking at you. I had heard about it before, and when I spotted it in the store, it seemed like it would be cute. Then after I bought it, I read a bunch of online reviews disparaging it and saying that it looks cheap and doesn't stick. So now I'm feeling kind of crappy. Hope it works, but it's also pretty unlikely that birds will nest in it. Anyone tried it?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay, do any of you feel more adult than you did in high school? 'Cause, sometimes I do and then something comes up and I feel like I am a child again. "Sigh" This is so junior high.


----------



## komorikun

The toilet bowl was colorful just now. Red, brown, and yellow.


----------



## AceEmoKid

A single joint represents 2 pounds of CO2 emissions, which is equal to running a 100 watt lightbulb for 25 hours (US electricity, at least). From now on, whenever I smoke, I'll allot a full day without using any lights.


----------



## housebunny

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Okay, do any of you feel more adult than you did in high school? 'Cause, sometimes I do and then something comes up and I feel like I am a child again. "Sigh" This is so junior high.


Yeah, totally.



komorikun said:


> The toilet bowl was colorful just now. Red, brown, and yellow.


:lol I don't know why I still find this funny.



AceEmoKid said:


> A single joint represents 2 pounds of CO2 emissions, which is equal to running a 100 watt lightbulb for 25 hours (US electricity, at least). From now on, whenever I smoke, I'll allot a full day without using any lights.


How very environmentally conscious!


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> The toilet bowl was colorful just now. Red, brown, and yellow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The toilet bowl was colorful just now. Red, brown, and yellow.


 That's strangely....erotic.


----------



## beli mawr

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Okay, do any of you feel more adult than you did in high school? 'Cause, sometimes I do and then something comes up and I feel like I am a child again. "Sigh" This is so junior high.


Ya know, I was thinking about that exact thing the other day.

My thought: why is it I run into a-holes everywhere when I act like courteously toward them?


----------



## IcedOver

Whenever I go to a Barnes & Noble, I get a slight feeling of sadness. It's because of the gargantuan magazine area. Some stores break up the magazine racks into little pods, but the one I go to has the whole thing in one line along a wall, accentuating how many they have. I guess I'm thinking back to when paper magazines used to be the thing, the way you got your news. I know for myself at a younger age, when I would want to get entertainment/movie news, I would have to use a magazine, whether I bought it or just read it at the newsstand. Today all that stuff is available with one click. 

Still, all these magazines are still published which people don't appear to be buying (probably a lot of it has to do with the cost -- $8-9 is almost the norm). This B&N seems to have just about every magazine published, seriously -- at least 400 individual titles, some newspapers, plus some comic books (they got rid of Marvel for some reason but still have DC and Archie). Despite what must be low magazine sales, they order many copies, perhaps 6-7 or more, of magazines which aren't popular or well known -- various specialty magazines of many sorts. Why wouldn't they just order two or three copies? I doubt very much that, month to month (or whatever the magazines' publication schedules are), many or any copies of a lot of these titles are even purchased. It makes me sad that these quality magazines aren't bought and given a home, and then (from what I know) have their covers torn off and are either recycled or returned to the publisher. I also feel bad for the people who work at these magazines and put their effort into creating them in an age which seems to have passed by the magazine. Perhaps I'm just a sentimental jerkoff, but I really do feel kind of a sadness about this. Does anyone else get what I'm talking about?


----------



## beli mawr

^^ Screw digital media. I will always buy real books and magazines.


----------



## Ckg2011

Fingerboarding is hard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had forgotten some of the weird stuff that happens around spring/summer here. There's kind of a pond like thing out back and I guess various types of birds hang out back there. So I was just sitting here a few minutes ago and I suddenly hear this godawful screech. Couldn't even guess what kind of creature it was.


----------



## riderless

Someone's got it in for me
They're planting stories on SAS!
Whoever it is I wish they'd cut it out quick
Maybe Don, Maybe Hush. I can only guess!

They say I slandered a man named Grog
And took his alcohol away from him
Then he inherited a million bucks
And when he didn't want it
It came to me

I can't help it 
If I'm lucky!


----------



## komorikun

God they cook so much. So annoying. Don't think I want to live with Japanese women again.


----------



## riderless

^
I wonder if any of your housemates complain about you on the internet.
(no offence intended)

I can't imagine my work colleagues complaining about me on the net, even if I tend to carp on about them on here. My excuse is a need for self-expression. Same as Komorikun I imagine.


----------



## komorikun

They might. Probably on Japanese forums or to their Japanese friends. Maybe I should give them something to really complain about. I got to start bringing guys over or maybe a couple friends over and occupy the kitchen for a few hours just when they want to use it. 

At least I don't write passive-aggressive notes.


----------



## riderless

^
One of the reasons I got married was so I could avoid living with strangers.
I was fed up!


----------



## Owl-99

God I hate this Country.


----------



## riderless

OK I've got all these characters from work and they are in this parody sitcom in my mind......OK It's The Voice..judges are actually the managers at work and staff come on one by one as contestants....I come on as a contestant.....mousy, complaining voice and and a nd.....they don't turn round at all...after I finish they apologise for not turning round (all lies) but say "good luck in the next job anyway Rider. Don't lose sight of your dream!


----------



## komorikun

Man, my used tampons sure do get ripe quickly in this warm weather. Had to take out the trash again tonight. Also took it out Sunday.


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Huh? What are you talking about?


 I was singing a Bob Dylan song to myself called "Idiot Wind" and changed the words. No offence I hope.


----------



## purechaos




----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> I was singing a Bob Dylan song to myself called "Idiot Wind" and changed the words. No offence I hope.


Next time sing a song I've heard of before! :lol


----------



## riderless

here's the actual song (well the relevant part anyway


Someone's got it in for me, they're planting stories in the press
Cm
Whoever it is I wish they'd cut it out 
D D/C G D/F#
but when they will I can only guess.
Em Bm Am G 
They say I shot a man named Gray and took his wife to Italy,
Em Bm Am G
She inherited a million bucks and when she died it came to me.
Bm C6
I can't help it if I'm lucky.


----------



## riderless

She's gotten back to her "all about me" selfish talkaholic habits again
She doesn't listen, does she
people like that view listening as a weakness
and conversations as a contest
it is thoroughly exhausting
like being suffocated or sucked dry by an aggressive vampire

she's an only child
who was the centre of attention
and when she didn't get full attention
she threw a tantrum

I blame myself really
for not stopping her in her tracks today much earlier
trouble was
we didn't have an agenda
so as she gradually warmed up
she strangled us all in her python like grip

I feel violated 
I sthat unfair?


----------



## purechaos

riderless said:


> She's gotten back to her "all about me" selfish talkaholic habits again
> She doesn't listen, does she
> people like that view listening as a weakness
> and conversations as a contest
> it is thoroughly exhausting
> like being suffocated or sucked dry by an aggressive vampire
> 
> she's an only child
> who was the centre of attention
> and when she didn't get full attention
> she threw a tantrum
> 
> I blame myself really
> for not stopping her in her tracks today much earlier
> trouble was
> we didn't have an agenda
> so as she gradually warmed up
> she strangled us all in her python like grip
> 
> I feel violated
> I sthat unfair?


 That's so well written


----------



## riderless

thanks purechaos


----------



## riderless

I feel like parodying the situation sometimes:

"OK today we're going to have a real conversation'
You speak I listen.
Then I speak you listen
Turn taking it's called.
The Art of Conversation.
Are you interested ?"


----------



## komorikun

What does it mean when someone says you seem like an only child?


----------



## Folded Edge

^
It can range from them meaning they see someone as being self centered / spoilt, to being independent and self reliant. Being an only child I've heard plenty of this kinda crap over the years.


----------



## komorikun

Folded Edge said:


> ^
> It can range from them meaning they see someone as being self centered / spoilt, to being independent and self reliant. Being an only child I've heard plenty of this kinda crap over the years.


But wouldn't people with siblings be more competitive/aggressive and nasty since they had to fight with their siblings to get attention and money from their parents?


----------



## housebunny

I woke up with a candy wrapper stuck to my back.


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> But wouldn't people with siblings be more competitive/aggressive and nasty since they had to fight with their siblings to get attention and money from their parents?


They could be and then there is the only child who has never had to share, so it could be assumed that when they encounter other children, that the ability to share would simply be completely alien to them.

Both could be true. That's why I said that 'kinda crap' before. I think most people (regardless of them being an only child or not) could at times be described as being self centered and at other times altruistic and as being independent and at other times utterly dependent on others. I just feel it's a lazy generalization.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> But wouldn't people with siblings be more competitive/aggressive and nasty since they had to fight with their siblings to get attention and money from their parents?


I guess it depends on how the relationship with their siblings/parents was growing up. I am usually fine going without. I'm not too aggressive. Like if I see the last cookie, and somebody reached for it at the same time, I'd probably give it up. With that being said though, there's a good chance I might create a hidden stash of cookies beforehand so I have my own and don't have to share.  Maybe that is 'aggressive' behavior. But I would never wrestle somebody for the last cookie.

If a child was constantly showered with gifts/praises, they might grow up expecting that from everybody. That's why so many professional athletes feel like they can do whatever. Everything was handed to them and they were probably praised relentlessly growing up that they expect that even as they grow into adults.


----------



## riderless

It's all about me
Not about you
So listen to this
I've something to say
That is highly relevant
What's that?
You have an opinion?
I don't want to hear your puny opinion?
Just shut up and listen
My view on reality is all that matters
Because it is reality
Are you laughing at me?
Trying to upstage me?
I'm onto you..
You malevolent male you
I'm fighting for the gals
That's what I'm doin
Flyin the flag for femininism
I got you covered
Don't even think about goin for your gun
I'm number one gunslinger round these parts
Just sit back here in your seat
and grovel


----------



## Daveyboy

housebunny said:


> I woke up with a candy wrapper stuck to my back.














komorikun said:


> Man, my used tampons sure do get ripe quickly in this warm weather.


.


----------



## foe

Been training at the new facility, I know most of the stuff already so trainer has me doing most of it myself. That's good part.

Bad part is that we have so much downtime that all he does is talk to other co-workers, especially the girls. He's gay, so he's not hitting on them or anything. He's just as gossipy as they are.

It's a good thing that I won't be working on the same nights as he is. I work his opposites.


----------



## typemismatch

I’ve ordered a new box today. Quite excited about its arrival. Should be here in 3 to 5 working days. It’s made of cardboard and comes with 6 sides with one side specially adapted with flaps to allow the easy transferal of items into and out of the box. It’s in light brown colour. I got it at a good price and packaging and delivery was free! I think it comes in an ever-so-slightly larger box. It’s a multi-purpose box which can hold a lot of different types of item. Here are some of the items listed that it can hold:

Jam
Tins of pees
Tins of beans
DVD boxes of Howard the Duck
Bees


----------



## Owl-99

Some people should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## typemismatch

tannasg said:


> Some people should not be allowed to vote.


Yes, the ones that disagree with me :b

Also, Hard Working Families. They should be banned for at least one election so us lazy single people can get some political sway.


----------



## komorikun

F***ing boring rainy Friday night. :yawn


And of course the guy who cut my hair last time isn't working at the cheapo salon anymore. The lady who did my hair today tried but she sucks man. Oh well, at least she didn't cut off too much. Going to have to look for a different salon for next time.


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> I've ordered a new box today. Quite excited about its arrival. Should be here in 3 to 5 working days. It's made of cardboard and comes with 6 sides with one side specially adapted with flaps to allow the easy transferal of items into and out of the box. It's in light brown colour. I got it at a good price and packaging and delivery was free! I think it comes in an ever-so-slightly larger box. It's a multi-purpose box which can hold a lot of different types of item. Here are some of the items listed that it can hold:
> 
> Jam
> Tins of pees
> Tins of beans
> DVD boxes of Howard the Duck
> *Bees*


How many bees fit into the box? I only want the bees(maybe a tin of beans also). Or do the bees need the jam to eat while being shipped?


----------



## Owl-99

typemismatch said:


> Yes, the ones that disagree with me :b
> 
> Also, Hard Working Families. They should be banned for at least one election so us lazy single people can get some political sway.


Right on brother! :b


----------



## komorikun

My room smells like used tampons even though I thought I dumped them all out.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> My room smells like used tampons even though I thought I dumped them all out.


----------



## komorikun

Good thing no one ever comes over.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

My back hurts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The older I get the more childish I come across and the frequency with which this is happening is alarming


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Man, my used tampons sure do get ripe quickly in this warm weather. Had to take out the trash again tonight. Also took it out Sunday.


I found the source of the smell. There was one tampon in the trash but god....it barely had any blood in it. My tampons never smelled this rank in CA. Must be the humid climate here.

I'll take out the trash tomorrow. Too lazy to do it now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Thats good to know. :squeeze


----------



## Ckg2011

Why is it so cold in mid May? This isn't good.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> I found the source of the smell. There was one tampon in the trash but god....it barely had any blood in it. My tampons never smelled this rank in CA. Must be the humid climate here.
> 
> I'll take out the trash tomorrow. Too lazy to do it now.


----------



## Owl-99

Some people are best avoided!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I found the source of the smell. There was one tampon in the trash but god....it barely had any blood in it. My tampons never smelled this rank in CA. Must be the humid climate here.
> 
> I'll take out the trash tomorrow. Too lazy to do it now.


 I'm surprised you can even smell it. Usually if my room smells I don't notice it until I go somewhere for a while and come back.


----------



## riderless

tannasg said:


> Some people are best avoided!


 Different contexts for both of us I'm sure But couldn't agree more.
Just wish I could avoid them all the time.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm surprised you can even smell it. Usually if my room smells I don't notice it until I go somewhere for a while and come back.


Well, I do leave the house everyday just about. Anyways, I finally dumped the trash out. Did it 10 minutes ago.


----------



## riderless

I'm just questioning my sanity contributing this trivial post about nothing in particular as it will be doomed to SAS archives one day soon.


----------



## typemismatch

probably offline said:


> How many bees fit into the box? I only want the bees(maybe a tin of beans also). Or do the bees need the jam to eat while being shipped?


Well it depends on how far you are traveling. I mean if you are only going a few miles then the bees won't mind being tightly bunched up. But if you are travelling long distances then best to only have six bees in the box. Otherwise they get real tetchy around each other. It's ok when they have stuff to do like when they are in their hives making jam, but there's not much to do in a box.

re: tin of beans - NO


----------



## riderless

you're sharing some complaint about another person.."oh he is such an idiot, so careless, doesn't give a hoot, and we have to pick up the pieces after his slovenliness"...."couldn't agree more"
Then an hour or 2 later, the same person you are talking to, rudely interrupts what you were saying, and dismisses your opinion, without knowing al the facts.
Moral to story....don't gossip, because the person you are gossiping to may annoy you just as much.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

yall are bahstids!


----------



## intheshadows

Ugh. Slept too long today. I work nights


----------



## riderless

I felt kind of uptight in the group today...things were less tense than before but I still felt a kind of female dominance in the group, as if the small number of guys there were interrupting a ladies meeting........


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm roasting! But I can't really turn on the fan because I get too cold within a few minutes. The weather seems to be in some weird slot between cold and hot.


----------



## foe

Met an old lady friend of mine at lunch today. Had a quick small chat, which included with her asking me about if I had a girlfriend or not because her best friend is single. The best friend is very good looking. 

So maybe I might get set up with a good looking babe. In my eyes anyway...


----------



## Ckg2011

Why does everything have to be so damn expensive?


----------



## Ckg2011

foe said:


> Met an old lady friend of mine at lunch today. Had a quick small chat, which included with her asking me about if I had a girlfriend or not because her best friend is single. The best friend is very good looking.
> 
> So maybe I might get set up with a good looking babe. In my eyes anyway...


Awesome, hope it works out for you.


----------



## komorikun

My sister keeps canceling on me for our planned dinner date. Twice in a row. Kind of sucks. Then she called me rude when she caught me putting the phone down tonight when she was blathering on about cooking and recipes once again. Of course, I got caught the first time I tried. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's no need to stop doing pointless things just because they're pointless. As long as you enjoy it and don't want to stop.


----------



## cj66

Skyping is so alien to me. But I don't know whether it's performance anxiety related or unresolved internet paranoia from like '98.


----------



## IcedOver

I've said it before and I'll say it again -- waiting for a reply message from someone in the interpersonal/romantic realm is gut-wrenching. This is especially so if they seemed enthusiastic, you replied, and then they did not reply, and you know they read your message. I replied yesterday afternoon. I don't have the internet at home, so it was just a waiting game to check my messages this morning. Based on her attitude, I really thought she would reply, but my inbox is empty.

I just don't know if I can do this dance. It's too taxing at the moment, and distracting at work for one thing. Last summer through early this year, I had several potential things going with a few women, and they all fizzled out despite looking promising (and yes, I know I'm going about things the wrong way, but the fact is that they seemed interested). It was very psychologically draining. I had a stretch of a few months where I had nothing going on -- no interest, and I was feeling better and not caring a whole lot about it. Recently I was even lightly pondering completely divorcing myself from any and all attempts and just remaining totally inexperienced, but now I have what seems like new interest from someone and I'm back on the horse, although I'm sure this ride will be quite brief, and I'll be bucked off soon if I haven't been already. 

How do you folks deal with the anxiety of waiting for reply messages?


----------



## millenniumman75

komorikun said:


> Well, I do leave the house everyday just about. Anyways, I finally dumped the trash out. Did it 10 minutes ago.


I am surprised a note wasn't left :lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

millenniumman75 said:


> I am surprised a note wasn't left :lol.


 If it happens Komorikun, this is one note I HAVE to see! :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I cleaned the refrigerator today. OMG it was absolutely filthy! I just couldn't believe it! And really, it still needs more cleaning and sanitizing. Really, all I accomplished today was cleaning out most of the crumbs and stains and spilled whatevers. It LOOKS better but I know better. I can't believe we were eating out of that.

That's one thing about my parents. They're absent minded. The frig wasn't dirty because they did it on purpose. It was because they just never think about things like dirty refrigerators.


----------



## typemismatch

WillYouStopDave said:


> I cleaned the refrigerator today. OMG it was absolutely filthy! I just couldn't believe it! And really, it still needs more cleaning and sanitizing. Really, all I accomplished today was cleaning out most of the crumbs and stains and spilled whatevers. It LOOKS better but I know better. I can't believe we were eating out of that.
> 
> That's one thing about my parents. They're absent minded. The frig wasn't dirty because they did it on purpose. It was because they just never think about things like dirty refrigerators.


Huh? Fridges can get dirty? I thought they were self cleaning. I've just always assumed. But my beer doesn't taste any different... I'll assume mine is still clean.

Also, do Americans never say fridge instead of refrigerator? No wonder you lost the war.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

typemismatch said:


> Huh? Fridges can get dirty? I thought they were self cleaning. I've just always assumed. But my beer doesn't taste any different... I'll assume mine is still clean.


 I thought about taking photos. Tell you what. It took me like 3 hours to clean it. That's how dirty it was. I really don't know how it got so dirty. Mostly it looks like crumbs, spills and condensation from leftovers. Believe me. If you spill a bowl of soup in a refrigerator and you just leave it there for a year, it makes one hell of a mess and it doesn't clean itself.


----------



## komorikun

Got my new bikini top in case I go to the beach. Unfortunately I can't use a bikini bottom due to cellulite and excess flab. Going to have to buy board shorts or some sort of skirtini. Still need to buy a hat, sunglasses, and an inner tube.

http://www.6pm.com/juicy-couture-bow-chic-tie-halter-bra-w-removable-soft-cups

blue one


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Got my new bikini top in case I go to the beach. Unfortunately I can't use a bikini bottom due to cellulite and excess flab. Going to have to buy board shorts or some sort of skirtini. Still need to buy a hat, sunglasses, and an inner tube.
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/juicy-couture-bow-chic-tie-halter-bra-w-removable-soft-cups
> 
> blue one


Wow! $50 for just a Bikini top and it's on clearance...
But it looks very hot...

I think bathing shorts look better than bikini bottoms anyway...
Please send me a pic of yourself when you finish your shopping... (please face)..


----------



## IcedOver

Yay, another crushing disappointment in the interpersonal/sexual realm to add to my growing pile.


----------



## typemismatch

When I was a small child my mother told me I had to eat more vegetables with my lunch, and so I came up with a cunning plan. I went out to the supermarket and bought 26 tins of alphabet spaghetti. I poured the contents of each into a large bowl then grouped the letters together, then put the letters back into the tins. When my mother asked me later on that evening if I had veg with my lunch I simply told her I had a tin of Ps.


----------



## DarrellLicht

..I wanna get drunk and sing cowboy songs with my friends..


----------



## Ckg2011

Someone call the doctor I got a bad case of boogie fever. :banana:banana


----------



## komorikun

Been trying on hats lately. Finally bought one. Apparently one size does NOT fit all. I have a big melon it seems even though I'm shorter than average. Many are too tight to fit comfortably. Talked to my sister and she said her hat size is large...hehhehehehe.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Good reports at the dentist. Nice to know my efforts at oral hygiene aren't in vain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Been trying on hats lately. Finally bought one. Apparently one size does NOT fit all. I have a big melon it seems even though I'm shorter than average. Many are too tight to fit comfortably. Talked to my sister and she said her hat size is large...hehhehehehe.


 What kind of hat do you want?


----------



## typemismatch

moroff said:


> Good reports at the dentist. Nice to know my efforts at oral hygiene aren't in vain.


Did you get a sticker?


----------



## DarrellLicht

typemismatch said:


> Did you get a sticker?


no :blank:sigh


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What kind of hat do you want?


One floppy straw hat for when I go on picnics or to the beach. And maybe another hat (smaller) just for everyday walks. I got one but its neither of those.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...IES_TYPE=Hats&sp=1&spc=135&ruleId=82&slotId=9


----------



## Hush7

moroff said:


> no :blank:sigh


No sticker? :cry
If I had your address, I would send you a sticker.
I sound so creepy right now.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Hush7 said:


> No sticker? :cry
> If I had your address, I would send you a sticker.
> I sound so creepy right now.


I did at least get a goodie bag with a free toothbrush, floss and travel size toothpaste


----------



## typemismatch

Gone are the things that we believe in and here is our day-to-day


----------



## Ckg2011

Getting old sucks.


----------



## Owl-99

Go away swelling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is creepy. I used to live about 2 miles away from this mall when it was open and had stores in it. It wasn't really a busy mall at the time and you could tell it was going downhill but it's just really strange to see it deserted like this. I remember pretty much everything you see in this video when it was clean and in good shape. I used to go here sometimes on weekends because it was one of the quieter malls in the area.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Should I be concerned that I still find some individuals fascinating despite they don't particularly like me, even abhor me?


----------



## foe

I need help about a-hole neighbors. Our neighbor behind our backyard have been messing with us for a year now. They've yelled at scream at my mom about our leafs. I rake them all up after the public agency guy came to tell us. We dont often mow or rake our yard much because of our work schedule.

So last weekend, I planted some bush trees, 4 of them, right in front of the short wooden fence, hoping they'll grow and the neighbors won't harass us anymore. So today my mom found those bush trees dead on top of the ground. We know it was our neighbors behind us. 

I don't want to play the race card but we're the only non-white family in the neighborhood. Nobody talks to us, we've seen them talk to one another all the time. Deep in my heart, I honestly feel that we are not wanted here in this neighborhood.

But I'm lost as to what to do. We still have our mortgages to pay for the house too. I don't want any trouble, neither does my family. Mom works 11pm-7am 5 days a week. I work 7pm-7am overnight and work another part-time job on top of that. My brother goes to community college and works nearly every evening. I don't know why this neighbor is messing with us like that. We've never done anything to them.


----------



## Hush7

foe said:


> ...
> So last weekend, I planted some bush trees, 4 of them, right in front of the short wooden fence, hoping they'll grow and the neighbors won't harass us anymore. So today my mom found those bush trees dead on top of the ground. We know it was our neighbors behind us.
> ...


Sorry your neighbors are all jerks. It makes it incredibly draining and uncomfortable to live in your own home when you have such mean, rude neighbors.

Were your bushes/trees dug up or were they still planted? It's never a good sign when people mess around on private property. I had neighbors that would trounce around my yard as if it were a public park. They never introduced themselves to me, but were quite friendly with all of our other neighbors. I ended up hating them and lucked out when they moved.

Back to your shrubs/trees. Did you plant columnar shaped trees like this:










These are good as living fences but are known for dying frequently because they need a lot and I mean _a lot_ of water until they are established. Even after they are established, they still need quite a bit of water.


----------



## DarrellLicht

damn i'm dumb. I went a few days without the ability to make phone calls or texts, it did not occur to me to try restarting my phone at any point.


----------



## komorikun

One of the japanese bimbos (kusogakki) decided to take a real long shower at 8:20am. I don't know what the hell she was doing in there. It sounded almost like she was washing her clothes in the tub. I had already used the bathroom once at least to wash my face, put in contacts, and take my morning piss. But then I had to take a crap. Finally I knocked on the door and told her to hurry up. I looked in the bathtub and it was covered in short hairs, thousands of them. What the **** was she doing in there?

I think I will make a sign for the bimbos that says "NO LONG SHOWERS BETWEEN 8AM and 9AM!!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think I will make a sign for the bimbos that says "NO LONG SHOWERS BETWEEN 8AM and 9AM!!"


 You've got to figure out a way to work something about the hairs in there. Just mention it like "Thank you for NOT leaving your hairs in the tub!"


----------



## komorikun

I don't know if it was her hair. I think maybe she stuffed up the drain with lint and so the bathtub didn't drain well, so all those hairs from previous showers came up from the drain.

And in other news, my room is like a sauna. I think I may finally put in the air conditioner.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I just felt the urge to stick my head in the freezer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> OMG. I just felt the urge to stick my head in the freezer.


 This is completely random but that's what this thread is for so why not? Did you know you can stick a can of soda in the freezer right by the vent where the cold air comes out and the soda will be ice cold in 20 minutes? I do this all the time because I always forget to put more in the refrigerator.

Yeah. Probably most people knew this but I didn't until I remembered that when I was a kid, I went to get a can of pop out of a machine and it was empty. Somehow, coincidentally, the guy came to fill it just as I was wondering what I was going to do. He told me to wait about 20 minutes and the pop would be cold. And it was.

On a side note, you'd freeze here. My parents always turn on the AC and it just blows full blast all day long. It feels good for about 20 minutes but when it doesn't shut off, I start to shiver. When it finally does shut off for a while, it comes right back on about 10 minutes later.


----------



## komorikun

God, the kusogakki is so gross. She cooks even in the morning. I think she eats fried chicken all the time. There is a whole bunch of it in the freezer. Man it stinks.


----------



## cj66

He must have zero/next to no other dating prospects. Which would be hard to believe but it would explain his actions. I know on screens we seem like a match but come on.


----------



## typemismatch

I feel like SASing tonight.


----------



## typemismatch

What do people who don't call a spade a spade call a spade?


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Got my new bikini top in case I go to the beach. Unfortunately I can't use a bikini bottom due to cellulite and excess flab. Going to have to buy board shorts or some sort of skirtini. Still need to buy a hat, sunglasses, and an inner tube.
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/juicy-couture-bow-chic-tie-halter-bra-w-removable-soft-cups
> 
> blue one


Okay. I finally bought the bottom. Here it is. Not necessarily for swimming but it's made of similar material to bathing suits and the label says "quick drying inner short, fabric dries fast."

http://www.target.com/p/c9-by-champ...sorted-colors/-/A-15089737#prodSlot=large_1_1

I got the grey one.


----------



## riderless

^
yeah it's definitely you. Nice choice.


----------



## riderless

typemismatch said:


> I feel like SASing tonight.


 It's called "returning to one's addiction"



typemismatch said:


> What do people who don't call a spade a spade call a spade?


 A shovel maybe?


----------



## komorikun

Anyone want to see a photo of a young Japanese girl's dirty underwear? It's been hanging in the shower since this morning.


----------



## Pompeii

riderless said:


> A shovel maybe?


Always happy to see the King of Shovels turn up in a card game.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Okay. I finally bought the bottom. Here it is. Not necessarily for swimming but it's made of similar material to bathing suits and the label says "quick drying inner short, fabric dries fast."


 Yeah. That works. I think that's more visually appealing than a string bikini anyway.


----------



## foe

Hush7 said:


> Sorry your neighbors are all jerks. It makes it incredibly draining and uncomfortable to live in your own home when you have such mean, rude neighbors.
> 
> Were your bushes/trees dug up or were they still planted? It's never a good sign when people mess around on private property. I had neighbors that would trounce around my yard as if it were a public park. They never introduced themselves to me, but were quite friendly with all of our other neighbors. I ended up hating them and lucked out when they moved.
> 
> Back to your shrubs/trees. Did you plant columnar shaped trees like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are good as living fences but are known for dying frequently because they need a lot and I mean _a lot_ of water until they are established. Even after they are established, they still need quite a bit of water.


Yes, I think those trees, not 100% sure but it's supposed to work like a fence as you said. I didn't know they need a lot of water. Thanks for the info.

How much water per day would you say?


----------



## Hush7

foe said:


> Yes, I think those trees, not 100% sure but it's supposed to work like a fence as you said. I didn't know they need a lot of water. Thanks for the info.
> 
> How much water per day would you say?


I'm not sure. A family friend had a bunch of them planted as a privacy fence. They set their garden faucet up with one of those garden hose automatic timer things and a drip hose for a few months so the newly planted trees wouldn't die during the summer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

typemismatch said:


> What do people who don't call a spade a spade call a spade?





riderless said:


> A shovel maybe?


 :lol

A rake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really hate it when I subscribe to an interesting Youtube channel and the person only adds videos like once a month. Especially if all their old videos are much better than the new ones. This always seems to happen with me.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Okay. I finally bought the bottom. Here it is. Not necessarily for swimming but it's made of similar material to bathing suits and the label says "quick drying inner short, fabric dries fast."
> 
> IMGs...


Hot.. I love it..:clap


----------



## foe

I bought a saw and working gloves yesterday. Thinking about buying a nice tool set so I can fix stuff. 

Could this be a sign of me embracing adulthood? :O


----------



## mezzoforte

komorikun said:


> Okay. I finally bought the bottom. Here it is. Not necessarily for swimming but it's made of similar material to bathing suits and the label says "quick drying inner short, fabric dries fast."
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/c9-by-champ...sorted-colors/-/A-15089737#prodSlot=large_1_1
> 
> I got the grey one.


I approve :yes I really like the bows on the top too.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yow!


----------



## komorikun

riderless said:


> ^
> yeah it's definitely you. Nice choice.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. That works. I think that's more visually appealing than a string bikini anyway.





Daveyboy said:


> Hot.. I love it..:clap





mezzoforte said:


> I approve :yes I really like the bows on the top too.


Thanks guys. It took a lot of shopping to find these. Most of the skirt thingies for swimming were way too short and not flattering. And board shorts made my *** look flat. I find that for dresses and bikini tops dark colors are best otherwise I look all washed out and super flabby. Odd, cause I do wear pink and lavender tops pretty often.


----------



## typemismatch

I found a bee on my windowsill today. He had a broken wing by the looks of it. I took him down to the vet. The vet said there was nothing he could do, the best thing would be to put the bee down. So he took out his gun and shot the bee.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Thanks guys. It took a lot of shopping to find these. Most of the skirt thingies for swimming were way too short and not flattering. And board shorts made my *** look flat. I find that for dresses and bikini tops dark colors are best otherwise I look all washed out and super flabby. Odd, cause I do wear pink and lavender tops pretty often.


 I think you will look good in what you picked out. I have only seen one or two pics of you from the waist down when you used to have them up but you look fine to me if you're still the same.


----------



## DarrellLicht

When a nugget of insightful advice can't be admitted without the use of inflammatory comment, it's potency is nullified imho.


----------



## DarrellLicht

You think anyone ever thought to themself 'I want to be douchebag when I grow up'..


----------



## komorikun

Ewwww. My roommate is cooking meat again. God it stinks. So disgusting.


----------



## foe

Those Old Spice mom commercials are creepy.


----------



## komorikun

I don't complain to them because there is no point. I only complain on here. I'm not completely vegetarian but meat disgusts me. I eat a bit of fish and very rarely might eat chicken tikka masala when I go for Indian. I so want to live alone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't complain to them because there is no point. I only complain on here. I'm not completely vegetarian but meat disgusts me. I eat a bit of fish and very rarely might eat chicken tikka masala when I go for Indian. I so want to live alone.


 I'm guessing you wouldn't eat sardines? The smell is bad but it's possible to get used to it. Very good for you (supposedly). Pickled Herring is more convenient and tastes decent right out of the container.


----------



## probably offline

I'm really bad at judging the age of others. At least when they're past 25-ish.

*[personal ramblings - please ignore]*

Also, it's really weird when you see some womanly woman and then find out that she's like 5+ years younger than you. I neither look mature or young. It's like I didn't follow the usual aging stages. I guess you could say that I look like an aged 14-year old(mainly because of my body type). I think that will start to look weirder and weirder as I get older. If I had more weight and curves, it would look more fitting with age signs. I feel like maybe people are assuming that I'm either an anorexic and sickly-looking 30-year-old or a worn down 20-year-old(like I started partying at 10 or something). I don't know what's worse. And the aging will only speed up from now on. I guess it wouldn't matter as much if I felt accomplished in life- which I surely don't. That might be the bigger problem, actually. The fact that I neither look or feel "seasoned". When I'm in a group of random women around my age I feel like I'm fake. Like it's obvious how mis-placed I'm feeling. It's not that I'm immature as a person, but I can't relate to them(that's my fault). It's painful.


----------



## komorikun

I see a lot of skinny, older Asian women.


----------



## komorikun

Think I'm going to have buy a big plastic cup to pee in.


----------



## intheshadows

Ckg2011 said:


> Getting old sucks.


I concur.


----------



## intheshadows

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is creepy. I used to live about 2 miles away from this mall when it was open and had stores in it. It wasn't really a busy mall at the time and you could tell it was going downhill but it's just really strange to see it deserted like this. I remember pretty much everything you see in this video when it was clean and in good shape. I used to go here sometimes on weekends because it was one of the quieter malls in the area.


 I have a mild fascination with malls/deadmalls. They're so 1980s' (and 90s')


----------



## intheshadows

foe said:


> Those Old Spice mom commercials are creepy.


 lol. Agreed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

intheshadows said:


> I have a mild fascination with malls/deadmalls. They're so 1980s' (and 90s')


 Well, 80s and 90s are when life was (somewhat) normal for me (compared to now) so I tend to go looking for stuff from that era on Youtube.

I hardly ever get out these days so I guess I just figured malls were still a thing. The major mall where I live now still seems to be pretty vibrant and busy so I didn't think much about malls from my youth until I started seeing videos like this one.

But anyway, like I said, the impact of a video like this one is significantly magnified when it's a mall you actually remember from a time when it was open and doing OK.


----------



## millenniumman75




----------



## intheshadows

Maniacs in the news are getting younger...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

intheshadows said:


> Maniacs in the news are getting younger...


 Knowing that the people who control the media decide what to cover (in general) that would generally mean they're intentionally looking for younger maniacs. There have always been maniacs of all ages in real life. We only see what they want us to see in the news.


----------



## komorikun

The noise outside is a bit much. One minute it's a train going by the next it's a plane landing.


----------



## komorikun

*Every 3-4 minutes.*











http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t2ymZQKsAK

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vechkU52rk

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x7nsJ64XTo


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t2ymZQKsAK
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vechkU52rk
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x7nsJ64XTo


Dang... living on a 'Flight Path' ain't good. I've got family here that are in the same situation, no idea how they deal with it. In saying that, I grew up on top of a railway line. Didn't bother me because I was used to it. Only time it did bother me, was when they were doing repairs - that was always in the dead of night :mum


----------



## IcedOver

I have no idea how the carnival in the next town over sets up and tears down their various rides and stands so quickly. They come once a year, and it takes them only a few hours to deal with several complicated rides -- Ferris wheel, several spinning things, a slide, some sort of indoor maze, and even a small kiddie coaster. You'd think that people would be working constantly, but yesterday when they were setting up, it didn't look like anyone was present, but rides just appear. Makes you wonder.


----------



## komorikun

Man, that kusogakki is eating fried chicken again. Maji de kusai naaaaa.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Man, that kusogakki is eating fried chicken again. Maji de kusai naaaaa.


Kanojo wa butadearu...Geez..


----------



## komorikun

飛行機もうほんまにうるさい!!　むかつく。


----------



## IcedOver

My high school graduation was twenty years ago today. That's pretty depressing. It was a sucky, mildy scarring ceremony. In the rehearsal a few days prior, the principal said he didn't want any tomfoolery, but clearly people didn't listen. Schmucks bounced beach balls around, shot silly string, and passed around an inflatable woman during the diploma presentations. This was indoor, too. I was in the front row, so I didn't know quite how raucous it was becoming, I guess, until I was in line for my diploma. The rubber woman got up to me and the *****hat behind me mauled me with it from behind, trying to be funny. Did crap like this go on in your graduation?


----------



## Daveyboy

IcedOver said:


> Did crap like this go on in your graduation?


Didn't go to mine.. I was too nervous and maybe "didn't care" enough..
I don' think my parents even knew..
I went to the Office the next day and just picked it up from the Secretary...
I was nervous doing that too... haha

PS: No regrets..


----------



## IcedOver

^^I probably regret going to my high school graduation, but I did not attend the college graduation, and regret not going to that. It was less out of anxiety than the fact that I knew hardly anyone at the school and, more than that, I was in a very bad place personally/mentally and was making bad decisions all around. I can't think of the years '94 to '98 without having soul-crushing feelings of regret. :rain

As far as I know, no 20th reunion is being planned for my HS class. We had a 10th reunion at a local pub restaurant, but I didn't go. I don't think we were a very cohesive class, but I wouldn't be the best to speak on that because I never participated in anything. For the 10th, stuff was mailed out, but I guess now it's all done on Facebook, so maybe I missed a planned reunion. I've looked up info on some classmates, and it's pretty depressing that I've barely made any progress in comparison. One girl who was a class-only friend (mainly because we usually sat near each other due to our names) got married to a guy I recall her dating in HS, a classmate. I've often thought that if I had made a tiny bit of effort, I may have been able to get a date with her, but probably not. So now 20 years later, I'm still a loser -- never had a date, no ambition that's realistically attainable, and in a crappy job.


----------



## Folded Edge

Thought for my day - F**k Cancer. Lost a family member this morning to the sh***y f**king thing. She was only 57. She was diagnosed 2 years ago, chemotherapy cleared it up for a few months but it returned. We were told on Friday she might have 2 to 4 weeks. I stupidly sat back (due to SA) and didn't push to go see her, thinking others should before me and thinking she had a little more time. She left a husband of the same age and a beautiful 26 year old daughter. The one good thing I suppose is that she is no longer in pain.


----------



## komorikun

Think kusogakki is sick. She's got a phlegmy cough. Hope I don't get it.


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


>


No imagination necessary.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> No imagination necessary.


...as long as you didn't call me a psychopath :troll :lol.

I have had this recent interest in Rod Serling's work.
He got his education and start here in the Dayton-Cincinnati area, and later died eight days after I was born.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just Lurking said:


> No imagination necessary.


 :lol

Nice.


----------



## intheshadows

I've been depressed since turning 30 over six months ago (in denial still)

I'm feeling shame right now.

And I'm sorry to hear about your situation, FoldedEgde


----------



## Folded Edge

intheshadows said:


> And I'm sorry to hear about your situation, FoldedEgde


Thank you intheshadow, it's appreciated.

The funeral is not till Tuesday. No one enjoys these occasions, but from a self-centered SA point of view, I'm truly dreading it. I'll be seeing family members that I only see once at a blue moon at sad occasion such as these and they always ask why at my age I'm still single and why I don't have some sort of career. Double horror.


----------



## komorikun

Folded Edge said:


> Thought for my day - F**k Cancer. Lost a family member this morning to the sh***y f**king thing. She was only 57. She was diagnosed 2 years ago, chemotherapy cleared it up for a few months but it returned. We were told on Friday she might have 2 to 4 weeks. I stupidly sat back (due to SA) and didn't push to go see her, thinking others should before me and thinking she had a little more time. She left a husband of the same age and a beautiful 26 year old daughter. The one good thing I suppose is that she is no longer in pain.


Yes, cancer sucks. My mom got it at age 45. I was 12 at the time and my sister was only 6 years old. I really wish she lived to at least see my sister and I become adults.


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> Yes, cancer sucks. My mom got it at age 45. I was 12 at the time and my sister was only 6 years old. I really wish she lived to at least see my sister and I become adults.


I am truly sorry to hear that komorikun, I can't imagine how that has effected you and your sister. 
My Mum and Dad split when I was little and I grew up with her and my Great Grandmother (who had ended up raising my Mum because she had lost her own mother when she was 2 ). I then lost my Great Gran to cancer as well (who as far as I was concerned was one of my parents), when I was 15, it completely wrecked me, 6 months later was the first time I was officially diagnosed with depression. Indeed, childhood experience can heavily inform so much of our later lives.


----------



## Pompeii

I've only got one sock. Which foot is more valuable to me? Left or right?


----------



## h00dz




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Penis is not a sexy word.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hush7 said:


> Are there any sexy words? I can't think of any.


 I don't know but if there are, penis ain't it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I decided to go out for a walk for probably the first time since we've lived here. I'm out there 5 minutes and some lady comes out of nowhere and asks me if I live here. I tell her yes and she asks me my name. I tell her and she says "you looked confused". I told her I was confused because all the doors look the same and I couldn't tell which one was mine (The back doors don't have numbers and all the units look exactly the same).

What the hell?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I found out the negotiating committee got us a 8% pay raise... The system does work after all.. :clap


----------



## intheshadows

I'd like to get "Inside" Amy Schumer. 

If you know what I mean.

I'm so perverted lately.


----------



## foe

Ah, s***! I just turned 32 today. I don't know how I really feel...


----------



## Hush7

foe said:


> Ah, s***! I just turned 32 today. I don't know how I really feel...


:yay Happy 32nd Birthday, Foe! :hb Hope you're having a wonderful day. :boogie









Do you feel like this:










Happens at every age... :blank


----------



## foe

Thanks, Hush7. I ate some pizza and bread sticks then took a nap for 4 hours. 

Typical old people day? I guess I'm already prepared at being old. LOL


----------



## Folded Edge

Hush7 said:


> :yay Happy 32nd Birthday, Foe! :hb Hope you're having a wonderful day. :boogie


2nded. I hope you had a good day young person  (It's all relative)


----------



## komorikun

Ugh, how can I have a crush at this age?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Happy hump day. This trip has been less stressful I must say. 

..Jinx..


----------



## riderless

I'm in anxious, worryaholic mode today so not a good time for major decisions.
I want to tell them to stick it at work but somehow I think they will be more amused by my resignation than surprised.
My head is splitting, sinusitis takes over. Problems seem like monsters. Ogres even?
Some must really view me as a monster I guess. A pain in the neck. A stick in the mud. A control freak.
I do have a good side. it just doesn't come out very often these days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just realized there must be a (miniscule) little spot in my mind somewhere that is permanently occupied by Larry Bird. I'm now thinking about how weird that is. I don't even like basketball and never did.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Ugh, how can I have a crush at this age?


 Hey. It's fun. Nobody said we can't still get crushes just because we get older.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hey. It's fun. Nobody said we can't still get crushes just because we get older.


I never really had crushes when I was younger since I never really had much of any friends or even acquaintances.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> I never really had crushes when I was younger since I never really had much of any friends or even acquaintances.


Is it someone you see all the time??
Have you talked to him??
Is he older?? Maybe is he a little ugly ?? :clap


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I never really had crushes when I was younger since I never really had much of any friends or even acquaintances.


 Believe me. It's not much better when you're young and you have acquaintances but you're terrified of them. I had tons of crushes and they were all top secret.


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Is it someone you see all the time??
> Have you talked to him??
> Is he older?? Maybe is he a little ugly ?? :clap


Not all the time. Maybe a 2-4 times a month. Yes, I have talked to him. He's a little bit younger. No, not ugly. Why?

I think I'm just lonely, so this is why the inappropriate fixation. Annoying.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Not all the time. Maybe a 2-4 times a month. Yes, I have talked to him. He's a little bit younger. No, not ugly. Why?


Oh I was just checking to see if you still like
good looking, younger guys.:blank..

haha

But I think that's great.. Something to day dream about...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Not all the time. Maybe a 2-4 times a month. Yes, I have talked to him. He's a little bit younger. No, not ugly. Why?
> 
> I think I'm just lonely, so this is why the inappropriate fixation. Annoying.


 Why is it inappropriate? Is it a secret crush? Does he like you?


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Oh I was just checking to see if you still like
> good looking, younger guys.:blank..
> 
> haha
> 
> But I think that's great.. Something to day dream about...


Well, he's a bit short and is balding (but he wears a hat all the time, hahaha). In his mid-30s, so not that young.


----------



## Folded Edge

I know I am weird (socially) at the simplest description but today at the wake, having a family member (the sister of the deceased) who felt she was only able to sustain speaking to me for around 2 seconds before she up'ed and moved from her seat and asked a complete stranger to sit where she had been, so she didn't have to return to her spot - utterly wrecked me. 
There is no fixing me or my life. FML


----------



## intheshadows

There's a "Born in the 80s', Raised in the 90s' " page on Facebook that I follow. 

I feel old now..


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish Batman was real.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ckg2011 said:


> I wish Batman was real.


 If he was, there would have to be a hell of a lot of missing time.


----------



## riderless

what you pay attention to, you give energy to....
if I react to a post that I think is insulting to me, I give it more life.....then it gains a life of its own, a negative vibe
If I ignore it, it dies...
so you realise how much power you actually have,
we can control a conversation by simply ignoring the bits we don't like or find useless, and zoom in on the parts which are life-enhancing for us.....
don't give your power away by focussing and digesting everything anyone says.....subtle non-verbals like losing eye-contact will force the speaker to move on or just be silent


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why is it inappropriate? Is it a secret crush? Does he like you?


Inappropriate in that I'm fantasizing about someone I'm not dating. Waste of emotion. Yeah, it's kind of a secret. Only told my new found friend and my sister. I really can't tell if he is interested. He's odd and a bit standoffish around women. I wanted to make out with him the other night but unfortunately he was not drunk (always easier to make the moves on drunk guys).

On a positive note, I think I may have found a friend, so that's a miracle. She somehow tolerates my weirdness and lack of social skills.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a secret. Only told my new found friend and my sister. I really can't tell if he is interested. He's odd and a bit standoffish around women. I wanted to make out with him the other night but unfortunately he was not drunk (always easier to make the moves on drunk guys).


 I think you should go for it. You obviously like him



> On a positive note, I think I may have found a friend, so that's a miracle. She somehow tolerates my weirdness and lack of social skills.


 That's cool too. You don't seem weird though. Unless you mean your SA.


----------



## IcedOver

My sleep has been very odd recently. For the past two weeks at least, I don't know if I've actually "gone to bed." I've been watching a lot of movies and reading late at night, and often I've been getting tired and nearly dropping off to sleep while doing both activities. When that happens, instead of telling myself to "go to bed," I'll think that I'm just going to rest and maybe drop off to sleep for an hour, then resume what I was doing, and sleep later. Instead, I'll just keep the TV on and slump over where I was, then wake up in fits throughout the night and still not get up and "go to bed," but just go back to sleep where I was. I'm not someone for whom sleep has to be regimented, but this fragmented sleep is taking a little toll.


----------



## Daveyboy

Bought some Chicken cutlets today...
Got home and they smelt bad... Had to throw them out.:blank.

If I wasn't already in my PJs I'd go back and give them a piece of my mind.. haha

But don't worry.... I didn't go hungry..
I had 2 Hot Chocolates and some Teddy Grahams..


----------



## DarrellLicht

Feeling short. There's so much 'leering and jeering' I could tolerate in two weeks time. 

I must have the patience of a saint..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate when I say something random and then realize the person might have interpreted it in a way I didn't mean it. Especially when I meant no offense and I realize it might have been offensive.


----------



## komorikun

Ewwwwww. What has been seen can't be unseen. My crush might be over. Men are gross.


----------



## komorikun

Hush7 said:


> :eek What did he do that was so gross?


I don't know if I should say. There is a small chance that some of the people in question are on this forum.

edit: Send me a PM if you want to know.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

you said "farting"!

*giggles*


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes... guys are gross....


----------



## foe

Night 2 is done. 4 more long nights to go.


----------



## IcedOver

Today is the 25th anniversary of Burton's _Batman_, which is sort of considered the first of the modern age of summer blockbusters. Did any of you get hyped up about this when you were younger? I know I did, and I believe I went on opening day. I was obsessed by the awesome trailers and couldn't wait. I loved it and went back several more times, got a couple action figures and collected some of the trading cards.


----------



## typemismatch

IcedOver said:


> Today is the 25th anniversary of Burton's _Batman_, which is sort of considered the first of the modern age of summer blockbusters. Did any of you get hyped up about this when you were younger? I know I did, and I believe I went on opening day. I was obsessed by the awesome trailers and couldn't wait. I loved it and went back several more times, got a couple action figures and collected some of the trading cards.


I've not been a fan of the recent Batman movies. Too pretentious. I loved the first Burton one. It's not too full of itself, keeps a nice level of goofy sillyness. Jack Nicholson was brilliant as the joker.


----------



## Zipper Paws

I am both looking forward to and dreading work tomorrow


----------



## minnie52

I just love summer and being able to sit outside, but that said, my behind is getting huge from sitting too much. Too anxious to go for a walk by myself, eek!! Can someone help me to get off my ***??!!


----------



## Ckg2011

Remember all the good the purge does.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yesterday I did some work in a customers stateroom, I thought the flag they had was Swedish. I asked innocuously "oh, you folks from Sweden?.."

"we're from England" a gentleman replied sternly.. I felt quite daft .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'll be absolutely damned. I ordered this thing on Amazon and there's no tracking info. I hate when that happens!


----------



## intheshadows

It's the little things that keep me going..


----------



## foe

My occupational health nurse seems a bit clueless. Second time I've had to see her since being hired, and she's always confused about why or what reasons I'm there. 

That's not good...


----------



## IcedOver

I'm back on the gut-wrenching roller coaster ride that is the "possibility" of a meet-up with a woman, yet another such possibility this year after several fails since last summer. Saying "possibility" is a stretch, because it's just conversation at the moment, but I know this ride will only lead to a derailment. I just can't deal with female flightiness, fickleness and head games at the moment, but desperation won't allow me to chuck the opportunity.


----------



## purechaos

Women on the view talking about the Hillary thing "not being well off". Over heard the show and I couldn't help but think of how full of **** they were just as much as Hilary Clinton ......


----------



## intheshadows

I gotta get out of this city for a bit..


----------



## Buerhle

I started off my day having an opinion on something.

That has now been replaced by something else.

Life is seriously hilarious. (very vague statement. Your welcome)


----------



## komorikun

Had flashbacks of south america (esp sao paulo) on my walk back home. Took a new route.


----------



## Ckg2011

The older I get the more realize all I want out of a movie is more Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## riderless

Sounds corny but love heals. I think we all have different definition of love but surely all of us have experienced it only in different ways?

I felt it today as my body got some exercise for a change and cleaned out a lot of toxins. Love is like coming home. Touching base with who you really are instead of being defined by job or marital status. Just for that brief time, the mind stops or grinds to a halt like an old steam train. 
I was sitting in a sauna and everything suddenly made sense and I wished it could of lasted forever. Like a transcendental moment.

So the key is the body. Don't ignore it. It's the key to getting in touch with happiness again. Exercise. Fitness. Kind thoughts to self and others. Love is possible.


----------



## komorikun

Happy to report that I am now pooping in the mornings before going to work. Finally adjusting to a day cycle.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Happy to report that I am now pooping in the mornings before going to work. Finally adjusting to a day cycle.


 

Wish I could poop on a schedule.


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> I know I've unintentionally offended people


I intentionally offend people. It's to drag them to my level and make them feel as horrible as I feel. I'm a troll and deserve =:whip


----------



## minnie52

foe said:


> I don't want to play the race card but we're the only non-white family in the neighborhood. Nobody talks to us, we've seen them talk to one another all the time. Deep in my heart, I honestly feel that we are not wanted here in this neighborhood.
> 
> But I'm lost as to what to do. We still have our mortgages to pay for the house too. I don't want any trouble, neither does my family. Mom works 11pm-7am 5 days a week. I work 7pm-7am overnight and work another part-time job on top of that. My brother goes to community college and works nearly every evening. I don't know why this neighbor is messing with us like that. We've never done anything to them.


I had this happen to me once when I still owned my house. I just put it down to bad neighbors/bad people. I was so angry at the time! I would not take it personally if I were you because for me it was white on white and I felt, very cowardly on their part not to come and talk to me first! Good luck with your situation. I just never spoke to those neighbors again, not that I really had, but I did hire people to clean up my yard when I was not physically able to... I think some people are just very anal about their yards As for the dead bushes, I don't know what to say. I thought I had killed off my own newly planted bushes but maybe it was my neighbors?!


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> Is whipping considered sexual harassment? I hope not. :whip


:shock

Honestly, not to my knowledge??


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> Is whipping considered sexual harassment? I hope not. :whip


Not if you are enjoying it


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Will be an official member of this part of the forum by the end of the year. :blank


:yay Welcome, CrimeClub! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Hey not yet I said at the end of the year! Don't you dare try to take the rest of my 20s away from me...


 :no I just turned 39.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. My dad and I go to the hardware store to get a new faucet to replace one of those POS Delta plastic handle jobs that builders frequently toss onto bathroom sinks.

OK. We get all the stuff we need to do the sink. I've done this a couple of times before (because the other faucets in this condo were just as crappy and broke quickly). So I know I can do it (it kills my back but I can do it).

So my dad decides he wants to "repair" a functional toilet because he sees a "universal" kit to replace all the junk that goes in the tank of a toilet. Now I knew it wasn't going to be as simple as it looked on the package because let's face it, these things never are. I've never done this before and I was wary. I tried to talk him out of it but he persisted so I said "Whatever. I'll try it"

So. I got home and realized you have to take the whole toilet apart (practically) just for starters. The nut on the existing handle was corroded all to hell so that was a PITA to get off (That should have been replaced years ago because they're cheap and usually easy as long as they aren't completely corroded but I never thought of it).

Then I realized I didn't have any kind of wrench or pliers big enough for the massive plastic nut on the bottom of the tank and I really didn't want to go back out. It was hot, the AC in our car doesn't work and my dad drives like a 90 year old man (While talking about random things I don't want to hear the whole time).

Eventually, I figured out a cheap and dirty way of getting the nut off. I got most of this stuff replaced and put the tank back on. When I finally turned the water back on, I realized there was a leak somewhere around the bolts that connect the tank to the bowl. I knew I should have just reused the old ones. Different day, same lesson. Never "fix" what works.

I finally got this done and I still haven't started on the faucet yet. Turns out I screwed up and bought 1/2" connectors on both ends of the hoses and it's supposed to have 3/8" on one end. I guess I'll wait until Monday.


----------



## riderless

Turns out Hemingway, the ultimate alpha male , was pretty screwed up. I mean you'd have to be to end your life the way he did, anyway. Some psychiatrist analysed his life, saying that he'd created an internal image of himself to live up to. He tried to be the perfect tough guy but it was killing him inside. That in his childhood, he must've learnt a certain behaviour was rewarded by adults and siblings close to him. This behaviour was ostensibly to deny his own emotional and psychological needs and act like he was tough and independent. Seems to me that people who act the toughest on the outside are the ones who needs therapy the most.


----------



## riderless

Some people at work think that if they have a strong work ethic, they don't need any other ethics. In other words, work hard, gossip hard, act hard, swear hard, ... It seems these people by working well kind of hard (mostly on show), get a licence to run down their colleagues who aren't present, slag off almost everyone not in their present company, bit of sly bullying and the more overt type too.

Oh noticed another thing today too. Some women are brilliant actors. I know for a fact these two women hate each others guts. But saw them talking to each other today. You would never pick it. They look like lifelong friends! But the scathing things they've said about each other behind their back!


----------



## Owl-99

riderless said:


> Some people at work think that if they have a strong work ethic, they don't need any other ethics. In other words, work hard, gossip hard, act hard, swear hard, ... It seems these people by working well kind of hard (mostly on show), get a licence to run down their colleagues who aren't present, slag off almost everyone not in their present company, bit of sly bullying and the more overt type too.
> 
> Oh noticed another thing today too. Some women are brilliant actors. I know for a fact these two women hate each others guts. But saw them talking to each other today. You would never pick it. They look like lifelong friends! But the scathing things they've said about each other behind their back!


Office politics. :no


----------



## intheshadows

Ugh. I hate when it's cloudy-rainy, but also humid.


----------



## komorikun

The kusogakki was gone for a few days. It was so nice. Much more quiet in the morning, easy to use the bathroom. Now she's back and cooking up more of her stinky meals!! Ugh. I hope she gets run over by a bus.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The kusogakki was gone for a few days. It was so nice. Much more quiet in the morning, easy to use the bathroom. Now she's back and cooking up more of her stinky meals!! Ugh. I hope she gets run over by a bus.


 :lol

They aren't _that_ stinky, are they?


----------



## jls410

sanspants08 said:


> It snowed here again. I'm looking forward to one day moving to where it doesn't snow. I don't like seasons at all, in fact. Maybe Winter could be 55 and Summer could be 78 lol. That would be fantastic.


The older I get the more I agree with you. Now if I find my significant other sometime this millennium I would like a couple of 88-95 degree weeks for beach fun. But other than that I love your scenario !


----------



## DarrellLicht

Despite getting messages from users, I won't succumb to subscribing to this dating site.. No I wont..


----------



## riderless

seek no solace in their attentions
follow your own path
even it feels quite alone
there is honour
in being true to yourself

what really is the worst that can happen?
you courted danger
you made a stand
at least you didn't pretend like they did
that you were a friend to all
you were authentic
people knew whether you liked or disliked them

quit or fired
whatever comes first
in the scheme of things
this place does not define you
you are more than a grumpy old geyser
just as you were more than a spirited youth
one day
male/female
young/old
smart/dumb
will become one
and there will be no difference
you are so much more
just as they are
look beyond their defensive behaviours


----------



## riderless

love is accepting others despite their annoying traits
love is accepting yourself despite your very annoying traits
so no need to change others or yourself
what a relief


----------



## ourwater

I wonder sometimes if razors were smaller, it wouldn't be easier for me to shave.


----------



## komorikun

Doing the ****ing laundry again. What a pain. Last time I did it was 27 days ago.


----------



## Still Waters

komorikun said:


> Doing the ****ing laundry again. What a pain. Last time I did it was 27 days ago.


Why do you wait so long? Doesn't it get a tad stinky?


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> Why do you wait so long? Doesn't it get a tad stinky?


I don't like going to the laundromat.


----------



## Ckg2011

Sasquatch is coming for you.


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight

Never consume the piece of cinnamon gum that's floating around at the bottom of your purse, for it will taste precisely like keys.


----------



## riderless

You know I thought I had something profound to say in this post, but no it has completely escaped me anyway.
Funny isn't it. Only when you're being totally, real, that you accidentally say something wise or profound. It's when you try to say something wise, that you sound quite hollow.
I had to shed a tear when I read that Komorikun missed attending High School altogether. And that is not being patronising. I think you really missed out on a happy childhood. Let's hope you can find some positives now in the future.


----------



## komorikun

God damn is that kusogakki annoying. I get home yesterday and there is no ice at all in the freezer cause she keeps using all of it for her shakes. Then I go to take a showers and of course she choose to do the dishes right at that time so I get little water pressure.

This morning she wakes me up with the sound of her blender once again. So I decide to go take a shower and she is in there!!

Next time she is in the shower I'm going to use the sink and I'm going to use all the ice.


----------



## komorikun

Well, looks like the dish wash freak did my job for me. She was using the kitchen sink as kuosgakki was trying to shower.

I wonder if kusogakki heard me mutter "that *****" when I stuck my head out my door to see if the bathroom was free.


----------



## Still Waters

komorikun said:


> Well, looks like the dish wash freak did my job for me. She was using the kitchen sink as kuosgakki was trying to shower.
> 
> I wonder if kusogakki heard me mutter "that *****" when I stuck my head out my door to see if the bathroom was free.


Okay -dumb question alert!! -Why don't you discuss things with her instead of assuming she'll just figure things out? Maybe a little calm communicating,with everyone bringing up their concerns would alleviate a lot of problems.:yes


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> Okay -dumb question alert!! -Why don't you discuss things with her instead of assuming she'll just figure things out? Maybe a little calm communicating,with everyone bringing up their concerns would alleviate a lot of problems.:yes


It's just too many people in this apartment. 4 people for one bathroom and one kitchen is too much. Especially when 2 of them cook all the time. I don't want to live with Japanese females again. They are quiet but the cooking is annoying. Older women (age 50+, no matter what ethnicity) cook all the time too and I found out they like to have their adult children visit. Horrible!!

I got to move but it's such a pain. Very hard to find a shared apartment where it's just one other person. It's almost always at least 2 roommates (or 3 people total).


----------



## riderless

^
aim to live alone
it's the only decent alternative to living with a suitable partner


----------



## cj66

I shouldn't have to keep telling myself it's okay to be different. Not at this age. But if different=boring in comparison to certain people then it's probably always going to feel like it's not okay. 

I want to not care but it's impossible in that crowd.


----------



## Ckg2011

Everything works until it doesn't.


----------



## komorikun

Well, I set my alarm clock 4 minutes earlier than usual and beat kusogakki to the shower.


----------



## IcedOver

When I pass by street scum selling bootleg DVDs of the most current films in theaters, I'd love to take their stuff and smash it if it wouldn't get me a knife in the gut.


----------



## komorikun

riderless said:


> ^
> aim to live alone
> it's the only decent alternative to living with a suitable partner


I'd love to live alone but it would cost me (including utilities) probably half of my take home pay.


----------



## power2theweak

I'm pregnant!


----------



## Daveyboy

^ wasn't me.. 
Congratulations..... (mom face)


----------



## komorikun

Riding the train is always an adventure. Saw some drunk (hispanic or white) guy piss on the platform and then walk away from his piss. 

Today on the way home from work there was a psychotic black guy talking to himself. Sounded real angry and was swearing. Then a minute before I got off he threw his plastic bag full of stuff on the floor real hard. Got up and and picked up the stuff. Unfortunately one of the things was near me. Delightful.

Some people need to be culled from society.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Designer hoodies for under $20. at Costco. Life is good.


----------



## rockiscool

Hope I have a fun night


----------



## imbrittanylynn

komorikun said:


> I'd love to live alone but it would cost me (including utilities) probably half of my take home pay.


Mine costs way more than half. I'm broke all the damn time. And it's worth every cent.


----------



## komorikun

imbrittanylynn said:


> Mine costs way more than half. I'm broke all the damn time. And it's worth every cent.


Isn't the rent cheap in Arizona?


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish I was never born, seriously I suck at everything in life. I am a complete failure. I just feel like leaving my parents house and going out in the middle nowhere and just sit in a field until the end. I am stupid moron, a waste of space time and money. I hate myself.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm in the mother of all ruts.


----------



## riderless

so someone critiqued you when you were a kid and you believed it...

"See the trouble with you Rider is you aren't..........., and you didn't and you haven't"

it was a significant person in your life, someone you looked up to, so it carved a reminder tattoo in your DNA 

but what you didn't realise was that...that person was damaged and needed to bring you down in order to feel better about themselves.

CONCLUSION: beware of people who criticise you, (put you down)their agenda might be too assuage their own feelings of inadequacy....


----------



## furament

cheese is made of 1 color foodstuff, ware do they get the yellow?


----------



## Ramondo

riderless said:


> so someone critiqued you when you were a kid and you believed it...


Yes, but the older I get the more I accept the possibility that you we believed it because we had social phobia from birth (genetically), and the critique has nothing to do with the _cause_ of how we feel today. It was simply an early example of our temperament and how we still react to things.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I saw sooo much reproduction going on the streets and in the train stations yesterday. I got to get a camera. I'm going to start taking photos/videos of all this gross *** PDA. Grabbing each others butts and everything. 

I'll be sure to take a clear photo of the guy's face.


----------



## IcedOver

Just want to get an opinion on something. I've been trying quite a lot lately to meet a woman online, for anything really. Nothing's been working out. I posted an ad asking if anyone would like to go to Kennywood (Pittsburgh's amusement park) with me, because I really do want to go and haven't been in several years. I specifically asked if any reserved women would be interested, and explained that I am reserved as well. I received only one reply, from a woman who said she's not very outgoing and thought we would get along, who hasn't been to the park in several years, is intelligent, and would be interested in going potentially. 

You know something has to be wrong about the scenario, so this is it -- she is 25. Obviously she didn't have a problem with my age, or she wouldn't have messaged me. I'm fine with it just being a friend thing, but I'd be lying if I said that some part of me wouldn't hope it could lead to more. As much as I'd like to "pal around" with someone who is 25, I think she may be a bit too young, especially if she were to tell someone she's going to Kennywood with a 38-year-old guy she met online. I was hoping for someone about 30. Coincidentally, I've been talking to another woman for something else (I've mentioned a bit about it on another topic on the board) who is also 25, but that's not a friends or dating thing, and I don't have a problem with her age in that context. With this woman, though, it's bothering me. I'm considering e-mailing her that we may be too far apart in age. What's your opinion?


----------



## komorikun

Ordered this:

Was $60.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XK4N9C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## riderless

funny thing about music...that transcendent moment...when the song becomes one with our being... we think we have discovered the meaning of life.....why can't others experience the same beauty?... so we want to share our "trip" with others...force our music on others. But they have experienced the same, only with a different song and they want to share that incredible beauty with others, that golden moment, that ecstasy...because an unshared moment of beauty is somehow diminished


kate bush...runnin up that hill....ok you youngens try it...you can't go wrong....

then the real ecstasy becomes being able to influence others...."look at me I've discovered the truth" I am the guru...


----------



## LostinReverie

Starting my internship today and I'm petrified.. of people who were in elementary school when I earned my bachelor's. Sigh.


----------



## DarrellLicht

LostInReverie said:


> Starting my internship today and I'm petrified.. of people who were in elementary school when I earned my bachelor's. Sigh.


 I found this statement amusing.. Them damn kids..:yes

Had a sleep paralysis episode this morning. I woke up, I saw three vortex patterns. two inside the room, and one seemed to surround my torso. Once they dissipated, my right ear started to ring for 30 seconds or so. :um


----------



## IcedOver

I can't believe this. I actually posted/published something using "to" instead of "too" in a sentence. I can't go back and edit/change it. I'm pretty fastidious in terms of spelling and mistakes like this, and sometimes proof others' work and find these same gaffes. What's next, "your" instead of "you're"? I've been off my game recently, definitely out of whack, not sleeping properly or eating well. Maybe that's to blame. This will bother me all day.


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> Ordered this:
> 
> Was $60.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XK4N9C/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I hope your new machine is good. I tried using my new food processor to make vegetable soup today and it nearly took me the same length of time it used to take chopping and grating everything by hand :um 
Going by the spec the one above has a more powerful motor, maybe I need to practice with the different blades a little.


----------



## intheshadows

Why are there no hot female bands these days?


----------



## Folded Edge

Always double check appointment letters time and date information.

In my case especially the date part. I turned up for a 9am appointment at the hospital today - I arrived, checked in with the receptionists, sat down. 
I was called back over to the check-in desk a few minutes later to be informed my appointment was actually yesterday :doh:um. 
I feel like an idiot much of the time but today a felt like a massive idiot. (and really bad about having wasting an appointment).


----------



## komorikun

It's 9pm and my roommates aren't home. None of them. I wonder if my dream came true and they all got run over by a truck.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## riderless

komorikun said:


> It's 9pm and my roommates aren't home. None of them. I wonder if my dream came true and they all got run over by a truck.


then you'll have to pay the rent by yourself until you find someone else to move in

Hey I can be just as hateful towards others, but I have to ask myself sometimes.."who is this hurting more? them or me?
hate takes our power away, so I've heard...


----------



## komorikun

riderless said:


> then you'll have to pay the rent by yourself until you find someone else to move in
> 
> Hey I can be just as hateful towards others, but I have to ask myself sometimes.."who is this hurting more? them or me?
> hate takes our power away, so I've heard...


No. We each pay individually to the landlord.

I know the reality is the Taiwanese landlords would just dump all their crap out within a week and put in new annoying roommates. But a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## komorikun

I could have great parties in an apartment this size if I lived alone. It would be wonderful.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> I could have great parties in an apartment this size if I lived alone. It would be wonderful.


----------



## riderless

Ramondo said:


> Yes, but the older I get the more I accept the possibility that you *we believed it because we had social phobia* from birth (genetically), and the critique has nothing to do with the _cause_ of how we feel today. It was simply an early example of our temperament and how we still react to things.


 guess it is a combination of nature/nurture...but I like to tell myself it was their damn fault!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

One day, a long time ago, I stood completely alone in a clearing under a tree. I was young but I was already aware then of the essence of what I know so well now. I simply didn't trust my judgment. I thought that even though I couldn't see how something unexpected might happen, maybe there were things I simply didn't/couldn't know. Things might (somehow) happen that I didn't expect.

It would have been so easy then. I had everything I needed. Things were not so complicated. I was thinking of things that would not last as though they were forever. I can't really say why but I have never been able to see the fragility of a temporary thing in the moment when it matters most. Always, I must wait to learn a painful lesson when it's far too late. 

I sometimes try and remember individual days from those years and really, the whole period of time is like a black hole in my life. I can't remember much of anything other than the highlights (and some of the lowlights). But I do remember that day and it torments me. I don't think a day has gone by in the last couple of decades when I didn't think of that day at least once. Why was I so foolish? Why did I allow myself to hope?

Now I know too much. I can't unknow it. I can't disregard it as though it doesn't matter. 

Ive allowed myself to care and to feel much more than I ever should have. That can't be undone either.


----------



## komorikun

Lord, I need to move. Just hearing them come home and stuff the fridge with more food to cook again annoys me. Doesn't help that the refrigerator is right outside my bedroom door.


----------



## komorikun

I had a weird moment at work where I wasn't sure if I had put my used tampon in the bathroom trashcan or not. I had used the men's bathroom too (1 person bathroom though).


----------



## Folded Edge

I at least turned up at the correct time and *date* for my hospital appointment this morning :b 2nd time lucky.


----------



## foe

Although I like working and am a workaholic, it still doesn't give me any satisfaction. The absence of a social life, companionship, just having another person talk to you on a personal level is still eating me up inside. 

This week, I only worked 36 hours at primary job; Sun, Mon and Thurs. I had the entire Wednesday and today off. All I did today, like Wednesday, was think about what I need to do to occupy my time for the rest of the summer once I'm done with the part-time second job. I'm gonna have 4 days off a week including Fridays and Saturdays. 

I have to figure something out cuz I can't spend Fridays and Saturdays doing nothing.


----------



## riderless

Seems I'm starting to piss people off here. I didn't mean too. But I suppose my "fake" arrogance has become real arrogance. And I can be quite patronising I guess, when trying to help someone. I have a looooong way to go if I ever decide to become a counsellor!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

-_-'


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Someday I'm going to find a way.


----------



## IcedOver

I like comics a lot, but I've never read an Archie comic. I don't really know much about that world, either. Those comics, whether they're new or reprints, are still very present on comic book shelves, though. Today I learned that in the issue being released on Wednesday, they're going to kill Archie, then the next issue will be the end of the series. Can you believe that? I thought this was a funny comic. Something about it is kind of intriguing and makes me wonder what I've been missing out on, but the fact that it's being done in the most transparently politically correct way possible (he saves his gay friend from an assassin's bullet and takes it himself) doesn't necessarily sit well.


----------



## komorikun

That red curry hit my stomach like a ton of bricks. agh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That red curry hit my stomach like a ton of bricks. agh.


 Other than that, how have you been?


----------



## billyho

I work in a nursing home and walked by the activities room and they were showing the movie "Cocoon" for the residents.. made me wonder, would I be watching "top gun" and "breakfast club" when I am in a nursing home? And more importantly will "Fletch" still be as funny as I remember it??

Tough questions!!


----------



## laysiaj

I feel gross...


----------



## riderless

billyho said:


> I work in a nursing home and walked by the activities room and they were showing the movie "Cocoon" for the residents.. made me wonder, would I be watching "top gun" and "breakfast club" when I am in a nursing home? And more importantly will "Fletch" still be as funny as I remember it??
> 
> Tough questions!!


 the choice of cocoon.....sounds kind of cheesy to me...the theme being the fantasy of regaining youth.....what, do they show it every week? poor taste if you ask me...Better to show them walter Matthau's grumpy old men....or just movies for any age...not age specific


----------



## riderless

he was lucky to be employed
he hoped they weren't annoyed
they called him paranoid
of empathy he was devoid
relationships mostly
destroyed

no he's not android
on new hope
he is buoyed
with opposition
he toyed
better
they avoid


----------



## riderless

some people are just beyond redemption
don't even try to help
otherwise you'll get caught up in their insanity
their need to drag you down
so they can rise up

they are like vampires
they feed off the sanity in others
they are in disguise at first
seemingly harmless
they want to appear cheerful and popular
but their core
rotted, decayed long ago
beware


----------



## purechaos

I need varying perspectives from a male point of view on an issue but don't want to create a thread. Can you pm me if you wouldn't mind lending a point of view?


----------



## riderless

she makes friends so quickly ....amazing
maybe she really does have social skills


----------



## komorikun

So I wake up and who is in the shower at 8am? The male roommate who sleeps from 8am to 3pm. I don't get what gets into some people's heads. "Gee. 8am is when my 3 roommates are all getting ready for work/school, maybe I should take a 30 minute shower at that exact time even though I could take a shower an hour earlier or later."


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## riderless

So by admitting I'm 56 here, does that mean I'm some kind of pariah, or lower on the food chain?

That the 30 +hierarchy here is:

30 to 39 elite
40 to 49 middle class
50 to 59 blue collar, almost on scrap heap, pre-dementia
60 to 69 on the scrap heap
70+ untouchables


----------



## IcedOver

I had mentioned last week on the board that I put an ad up asking if any woman who is on the shy/reserved side would want to go to the local amusement park with me. I didn't make it sound like dating, and honestly I don't think I'm looking for that. I just want to go to the park, really. I got a response from a 25-year-old who says she's not very outgoing and would be interested in doing this. We exchanged a few e-mails, but she hasn't replied since early last week, even though she didn't give an indication that she had lost interest. At any rate, I'm seriously considering cancelling. I sent her my photo, and her name was on the e-mail, so I looked up her Facebook profile. She's very cute, but just too young. I'd mainly be worried about what others would say, that it may appear unseemly. It's just not feeling right.


----------



## rainydaze

IcedOver said:


> I just want to go to the park, really. She's very cute, but just too young. I'd mainly be worried about what others would say, that it may appear unseemly. It's just not feeling right.


I'd say go, don't cancel. If she doesn't show then you can go to the park since you are already there and have wanted to. If she shows up, double check that she's of legal age... that would be the only concern. Don't worry about what others may (or may not) say -- its hard enough to find ppl who can relate with SA so why turn them away.


----------



## rainydaze

Realtors really do a crappy job when it comes to comps :|


----------



## IcedOver

rainydaze said:


> I'd say go, don't cancel. If she doesn't show then you can go to the park since you are already there and have wanted to. If she shows up, double check that she's of legal age... that would be the only concern. Don't worry about what others may (or may not) say -- its hard enough to find ppl who can relate with SA so why turn them away.


Thanks for your feedback. Actually, this is Kennywood, an amusement park like Cedar Point, with coasters and such. It would involve most of a whole day together, and she'd be picking me up, so it's not like I'd be stuck. Just in looking her up, she may be 24, not 25 as she said. Spending a day like that with a virtual stranger is daunting and pretty much date-like, but I made the ad for that purpose. However, I was just hoping for someone a little older.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I know I may sound like a horrible person but I'm 31 years old and I already know that I won't have any kids. First off I know I'll be a horrible parents, especially due to my disability and my moodiness is horrible.


----------



## IcedOver

Today I had to ask my manager something before she left. The door to her office (a big office she shares with two other people) was closed. What came into my head was not that she was in a meeting, but that she may have left, even though she usually doesn't close her door when leaving. Not even thinking of knocking, I opened the door and she was in a meeting with the owner. Instead of apologizing or backing out, I just asked her the questions I needed to ask. She was fine and accommodating (and knows me and my personality well), but the new owner gave me a bit of a quizzical look. It's been bothering me ever since.


----------



## riderless

I'm tired of the clichés. 'oh it's because of my SA"
what rubbish
time they had a harder look at themselves
otherwise they will go through life
avoiding responsibility

like an alcoholic blaming the alcohol
a drug addict blaming the drugs

man up!
or should I say
woman up!


----------



## jondoe

just got back from my sister's house. people there that I haven't seen in a loooong time. made me VERY nervous. took LOTS of drugs and alcohol and did very well but will pay the price tomorrow for the Adderall specifically. Long day of depression that already seems to be starting.


----------



## laysiaj

Speechless.


----------



## Jack Rauber

I have a favorite number. Number 22. So, when it is the 22nd of whatever month, amazingly, I tend to have a great day. Now, why do you suppose that is? Yep, it is directly linked to my expectations and state of mind. I tend to view things in a more favorable light. I make more of an effort to help someone out, etc.

Make it the 22nd every day!


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> Today I had to ask my manager something before she left. The door to her office (a big office she shares with two other people) was closed. What came into my head was not that she was in a meeting, but that she may have left, even though she usually doesn't close her door when leaving. Not even thinking of knocking, I opened the door and she was in a meeting with the owner. Instead of apologizing or backing out, I just asked her the questions I needed to ask. She was fine and accommodating (and knows me and my personality well), but the new owner gave me a bit of a quizzical look. It's been bothering me ever since.


Try not to beat yourself up about it or try and refrain from repeatedly going over it again and again in your head IcedOver (Easier said than done I know :yes)

If as you say your manager knows you well enough, I'm sure it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Folded Edge

Snails FFS :rain I've been growing herbs and some salad crops in small quantities in pots this year for the first time. The snails in the garden are veracious, lost 2 out of 3 of the lettuce crops and they are now destroying a good few of my basil plants. I've resorted to going out in the dark with a torch snail hunting, found 12 tonight,with a few in mid-munch. Little ba***rds :| 
It's not like there ain't plenty of inedible garden for them to destroy.


----------



## Hush7

Folded Edge said:


> Snails FFS :rain I've been growing herbs and some salad crops in small quantities in pots this year for the first time. The snails in the garden are veracious, lost 2 out of 3 of the lettuce crops and they are now destroying a good few of my basil plants. I've resorted to going out in the dark with a torch snail hunting, found 12 tonight,with a few in mid-munch. Little ba***rds :|
> It's not like there ain't plenty of inedible garden for them to destroy.


Use copper tape around your containers to repel the snails.


----------



## Folded Edge

Hush7 said:


> Use copper tape around your containers to repel the snails.


Hmm copper tape. I had read about copper being used but was thinking of it in wire form rather than tape, I shall look into that. Thank you Hush! 
I've also read that beer traps are pretty effective but I just can't see myself parting with my beer supplies to drown snails :b


----------



## komorikun

Decided I'm going to move out of this apartment the end of September. I would move sooner but moving in the summer is not wise. Too much competition for rooms then. Going to look for a place on craigslist. I've had enough of Japanese female roommates who cook all the time and keep the same exact schedule as me (wake up at 8am, get home at 7pm).


----------



## riderless

interesting how some people's social anxiety suddenly disappears as they attend to a crisis eg. road accident


----------



## Folded Edge

riderless said:


> interesting how some people's social anxiety suddenly disappears as they attend to a crisis eg. road accident


You really think so? I reckon it's fairly likely that in unusual circumstance or in a crisis that we wouldn't have time to think in the usual manner. Over thinking is a big part of SA I think.
Being anxious in a social setting isn't the same as being anxious in a crisis. Not having time to think about things in the usual way, would mean that bit of the brain that 'worries' simply wouldn't be engaged or have time to effect the thinking process like it usually would.


----------



## riderless

Folded Edge said:


> You really think so? I reckon it's fairly likely that in unusual circumstance or in a crisis that we wouldn't have time to think in the usual manner. Over thinking is a big part of SA I think.
> Being anxious in a social setting isn't the same as being anxious in a crisis. Not having time to think about things in the usual way, would mean that bit of the brain that 'worries' simply wouldn't be engaged or have time to effect the thinking process like it usually would.


 Just puts social anxiety in perspective. As someone said on a thread the other day, SA is a first world disease. Those facing starvation/poverty on a daily basis in underdeveloped nations, it would be a foreign concept.


----------



## komorikun

God, so annoying. Women in relationships who complain about their bfs but then get all defensive when people comment on him (oh he's not such a bad guy, that's very rude and presumptuous to say about him). Happens on this forum, happens with my sister.


----------



## Daveyboy

Stopped in a grill to get a bite.. 
The area I'm in has a lot of Irish Summer workers that come over..(mostly college girls)

A real pretty Irish girl was clearing the table next to mine and came over, smiled and asked what part of Ireland I was from..

I told her I wasn't and asked why..
She said she thought I had a real cute soft Irish accent.. and giggled..haha

I don't.. haha ... 
she wasn't flirting, but I will mark it down as one ... just sayin


----------



## Folded Edge

riderless said:


> Just puts social anxiety in perspective. As someone said on a thread the other day, SA is a first world disease. Those facing starvation/poverty on a daily basis in underdeveloped nations, it would be a foreign concept.


I agree the western world reaction to SA is not the same as that of the 2nd or 3rd world. I would however reckon, that much the same as depression (as an example of another mental health disorder) - does exist world wide (and always has done). 
Only in the case of SA outwith the 1st world. Most sufferers wouldn't survive too long. Unlike most of us in the 30+ section. :yes


----------



## Jack Rauber

riderless said:


> Just puts social anxiety in perspective. As someone said on a thread the other day, SA is a first world disease. Those facing starvation/poverty on a daily basis in underdeveloped nations, it would be a foreign concept.


Yeah, Stossel discussed this in his book The Age of Anxiety.


----------



## Folded Edge

The snail fight back begins today


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm tired of being leered at by strangers all the time. That is all. :yes


----------



## komorikun

Had a minor breakdown at work today. At 12:30pm we get this mass email saying that the boss guy is buying lunch for everyone and it's arriving in an hour. So the food didn't get there till pretty late. I was massively hungry but every time I went to the kitchen it was full of people (2-3). The kitchen is very small. Some of the *******s were chatting it up in there, so annoying. Why don't they just get their food and leave? I must have gone back and forth to the kitchen 10 times, getting ever more frustrated and hungry. Finally I was able to eat at 2:10pm. I couldn't concentrate for over 40 minutes and was tearing up a bit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The kitchen is very small. Some of the *******s were chatting it up in there, so annoying. Why don't they just get their food and leave? I must have gone back and forth to the kitchen 10 times, getting ever more frustrated and hungry.


 Believe it or not, I get like this with my own family. Well, my mom pretty much just stays in bed all day. My dad lives in the kitchen. It's a small kitchen. My dad makes me more anxious than anyone I know. He notices absolutely everything and cannot let it pass without commentary. Sometimes I just don't eat all day long until he goes to bed because I know if I go in there, he'll be in the kitchen. I don't hate him or anything but I can't help how I feel about it.


----------



## Ckg2011

If your going to ban baggy jeans, then you should ban skin tight jeans as well.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Had a minor breakdown at work today. .


Oh that's sad...

We have rules posted in my office.. it's small too...
We started it as a joke but left it up for new employees or Bosses..

Some are..

No talking before 9:00 (we work 8-4)
No singing
Must use headphones if playing music
No cologne or perfume
No tuna fish

I added.. 
Don't talk to me about work after 3:00 haha
*One person in the kitchen at a time.*.. ( I hate trying to grab my sandwich while someone is brushing against my butt..)

There are others...
To bad we are not hiring, I think you would fit in nicely... We do have fun and get along.


----------



## komorikun

I don't have anything in common with the people I work with. Most are middle-aged breeders living in the suburbs. Many are Russian. Most are Jews. Several come from wealthy families.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. I can hear the kusogakki now filling up the fridge with more food to cook more......

It's weird I've lived with so many people over the years and only with the Japanese guy from 2 years ago and the recent Japanese roommates have I ever experienced this weird sort of selfishness. We each have our own kitchen sponge and dishwash detergent. And we all have our own toilet paper rolls. At the moment there are no tp rolls in the bathroom because I think one of them thought others were using hers and is now keeping it in her room and then the other one followed suit. And when they put away dried dishes, often they will only put away the ones they used, not the rest. One of the girls has this little towel on the counter to put her "personal" dishes out to dry and to alert us not to use them. 

Of course, I'm doing the same thing now. I keep my fry pans in my room cause I don't want them to use them. Well, they cook all the time and I only do occasionally and I don't want them wearing them out. Plus meat on my pan disgusts me.

I guess it might be because here the roommates don't get to choose each other. We are just sort of forced to live together. Then again that dickhead from 2 years ago chose me and the other chick but he still did the same thing.


----------



## Folded Edge

Cutting the grass may not be that enjoyable but at least it's a good reason to be outdoors in the sun.


----------



## IcedOver

A few years ago, a co-worker, a black guy who had been with us for a couple years, was stealing money from people's coats surreptitiously. He asked me to borrow a buck once, and I went to my coat for it. I sometimes kept my debit card in that pocket (foolishly), and one day it was gone, with about $140 charged on it before I could cancel it. Realistically, he was the only person who could have taken it. Another co-worker had stumbled on him looking in people's coats on a separate occasion, so that's another thing. I even put a dollar in my pocket several times with a message saying "I know you're stealing money," or something, and both the dollar and message were taken. I confronted this guy about the money once, and he acted all surprised that I would even suggest it, so being naive and meek me, I left it at that. He left the company a few months after I confronted him. Aside from this, he was a friend and an average employee at work. 

Anyway . . . he showed up today to fill out an application. I didn't meet him, but my co-worker, who was around when he stole stuff, did meet him, and she said she forgot about what he allegedly did when she had him come in to do an application. Well, needless to say, he won't be getting a callback.


----------



## riderless

awkward moments as I said good bye to a few colleagues today...try to hide your mixed emotions? or joy at leaving them? these ends are always sticky, I feel a kind of anti-climax. And honestly, I 'd rather just sneak out the door and not say good-bye to anyone.


----------



## Daveyboy

riderless said:


> awkward moments as I said good bye to a few colleagues today...try to hide your mixed emotions? or joy at leaving them? these ends are always sticky, I feel a kind of anti-climax. And honestly, I 'd rather just sneak out the door and not say good-bye to anyone.


Did you leave your job for greener pastures????

..or are you just transferring??

I am transferring myself, it was a little sadder than I thought it would be...:blank .. but glad I'm going....


----------



## riderless

moving on..back to my old cleaning job which pays half the salary but is less BS...much less...


----------



## intheshadows

Is there anyone more boring than me?


----------



## IcedOver

I have a slight cold (obtained thanks to my co-workers, who have also been sick). I normally have a bass voice, which varies in intensity/resonance based on several factors (mood, level of relaxation, social situations, air in lungs). This cold has been turning it on and off into an exceptionally deep, low bass. It's kind of cool, to be honest.


----------



## komorikun

Apparently, my sister's dickhead broke another iphone of hers. He caught her talking on the phone to someone he banned. 3rd or 4th phone he has broken. Great guy. May he die a gruesome death in the near future.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

komorikun said:


> He caught her talking on the phone to someone he banned.


 you see what you do when you have access to telephathy in its early unperfected stages...thats why youre not allowed to get more and itll never be real for you...online goddess only :clap


----------



## komorikun

inna sense said:


> you see what you do when you have access to telephathy in its early unperfected stages...thats why youre not allowed to get more and itll never be real for you...online goddess only :clap


Can someone translate this for me?


----------



## Daveyboy

:lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames

komorikun said:


> Can someone translate this for me?


youd abuse if you reached the end of your evolution...i...wouldnt :sus


----------



## komorikun

意味不明


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Daveyboy said:


> :lol


are you a friend or enemy?  ...dont say both...dont say neither...know what youre talking about.


----------



## DarrellLicht

If I play my cards right in the next day or so, I will indeed be amazed at how opportunities happen so rapidly and out of nowhere.


----------



## komorikun

Today must be some special a-rab day. I saw a whole bunch of them in their outfits on the way to work and on the way back.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Today must be some special a-rab day. I saw a whole bunch of them in their outfits on the way to work and on the way back.


It is the last day of Ramadan.. (Muslim Holy time)..
It is called Eid al-Fitr ...

..The fasting is over... everybody eat..


----------



## DarrellLicht

komorikun said:


> Today must be some special a-rab day. I saw a whole bunch of them in their outfits on the way to work and on the way back.


 This really made me chuckle... 'some special A-rab day' I'm getting a visual of it were pronounced by a southwest middle aged blue collar man sipping his jack and coke at the VFW.


----------



## komorikun

^^That was done on purpose.


----------



## Pompeii

Beaver trim: not what I thought it would be. Online shopping is surprisingly fraught with danger.


----------



## TheVoid

People might think I'm sick because ....well, I'm sick.


----------



## komorikun

God, who cooks twice a day? So annoying.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

create from silence? :?


----------



## riderless

komorikun said:


> God, who cooks twice a day? So annoying.


 See your current sources of annoyance as a Godsend.
This is a chance for your level of patience to reach higher levels.
You may have future tests of patience which you are being prepared for now.

(from guru Rupert Riderless' new book "The Buddha inside your SA")


----------



## IcedOver

Quite a few movies are shot in my town of Pittsburgh, many in the downtown area where I work. However, I'm almost never able to watch any actual filming or spot any actors (watched a little of _The Dark Knight Rises_ filming and spotted Christopher Nolan and Anne Hathaway from afar, but that's about it). Usually I just pass by the area on the bus when nothing is going on, and if I actually seek it out, also nothing is going on and nobody important is present. When they do film scenes in an area where I walk, I'm usually at work and can't go watch it. Russell Crowe was in town about two months ago, and now Jake Gyllenhaal (second movies in Pittsburgh for both Crowe and Gyllenhaal) and Rachel McAdams (one of the most gorgeous women in the world) are in the 'burgh, with Will Smith and Vin Diesel coming next month, and I'll probably never spot any of them. Oh, well.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> God, who cooks twice a day? So annoying.


 My dad has this "goulash" that he cooks in the slow cooker about twice a week. It never did smell good but it stinks worse every time he makes it. And then he puts all the dishes in the dishwasher and it stinks up the dishwasher for the next day or so. I keep forgetting and putting parts to my coffeemaker in there. Obviously, if you put plastic in the dishwasher with something that really stinks it comes out stinky.

He puts the stuff in the refrigerator and then the refrigerator stinks for days.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i am Now Officially Invisible


----------



## foe

So a couple of female co-workers were talking crap about their boyfriends, well, ex-BF for one of them cuz theyre already broken up. The other one is just trying to keep the relationship going because she's pregnant with his baby. 

It got me thinking how pathetic I am that I can't even be a bad boyfriend. :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> My dad has this "goulash" that he cooks in the slow cooker about twice a week. It never did smell good but it stinks worse every time he makes it. And then he puts all the dishes in the dishwasher and it stinks up the dishwasher for the next day or so. I keep forgetting and putting parts to my coffeemaker in there. Obviously, if you put plastic in the dishwasher with something that really stinks it comes out stinky.
> 
> He puts the stuff in the refrigerator and then the refrigerator stinks for days.


That stuff must be powerful to stink up the dishwasher and fridge. I don't recall the fridge ever stinking.

It's not just the smell that bothers me, it's also the frenzied activity. I hate when people go on cleaning sprees too....especially, as you know, the vacuum.

The worst smell ever was when a Filipino roommate cooked spam.....that was nasty and lingered in the air for hours. Smelled like something had died. Certain island countries/areas are into spam, the Philippines, Hawaii, Okinawa, certain Polynesian countries (where everyone is a fatty).


----------



## komorikun

I'm not sure which is worse, printers or vacuum cleaners? At the moment the printer at work is my mortal enemy. No one uses a vacuum in this apartment.


----------



## Solomatrix

I was having a great day... until I almost got home and a young girl was waiting to exit onto the intersection and saw me coming. When I was near her car she started pulling out and acting like wasn't there even though she was looking at my car. This caused me to hit the brakes and swerve out to the other lane and she just looked at me and laughed. What is wrong with people...?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That stuff must be powerful to stink up the dishwasher and fridge. I don't recall the fridge ever stinking.


 Oh yeah. I'm pretty sure he usually chops at least one onion for it. And garlic. They also put this canned chunk chicken in it. If you've ever smelled that, you know it stinks. I'm not entirely sure what the liquid base is or what else they put in it but it easily smells up the whole place and you can smell it out in the hallway too.



> It's not just the smell that bothers me, it's also the frenzied activity.


 This is kind of annoying but what really bugs me is it takes him like 3 hours to make it so he basically stands in one place in the kitchen for 3 hours. And that place happens to be the main expanse of counter space by the sink and refrigerator so if you need to do anything it's just impossible. I usually brew coffee or yerba mate when I get up and you guessed it. the Mr Coffee is right there.



> I hate when people go on cleaning sprees too....especially, as you know, the vacuum.


 Yeah. My dad is famous for his cleaning sprees. I finally had to clean the fibers and strings out of the brush on our vacuum because I hate that terrible noise it makes. Vacuum cleaners are never quiet but this one makes this awful clicking noise when it gets crap built up in the brush.



> The worst smell ever was when a Filipino roommate cooked spam.....that was nasty and lingered in the air for hours. Smelled like something had died.


 I don't think I ever smelled Spam cooking but I can imagine. I once tried to cook sardines because I didn't know any better and that was horrible! They don't smell great when they're right out of the can but they blossom into something otherworldly smelly if you fry them.


----------



## Folded Edge

Well that was one anticlimactic morning. Got myself a little stressed out going in for surgery today. I arrived promptly at 8am and was sent home a few hours later, minus the surgery :lol. Maybe next month.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I got the bright Idea to change my room around this morning. I've been thinking about it for a long time but I knew it was gonna be a PITA because I only really have two and a half usable walls and I have a huge shelf that takes up at least half of a wall. 

I still have an old Sony Wega CRT TV that I never watch. I really need to get it out of here but the only place I could possibly put it would be the garage and it would probably ruin it even if I wrap it in plastic. I offered to put it in my mom's room instead of the junky Magnavox she has but she won't take it because she doesn't like silver (seriously?). Maybe I'll put it in my closet.

Anyway, I had to stop because my back is killing me. At least I got the bed and my computer desk moved. I'm sure it'll take me a couple of weeks to work everything out.


----------



## Solomatrix

Will you stop Dave?


----------



## DarrellLicht

About lost my **** today. I must have looked like a crazy person back there ..


----------



## Daveyboy

I am going to get a haircut tomorrow....

Yup.. That's about it......


----------



## komorikun

Why do some people claim to be a hermit or a recluse during some period in their life but were in fact going to school or to work everyday? Such b.s.


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> Why do some people claim to be a hermit or a recluse during some period in their life but were in fact going to school or to work everyday? Such b.s.


You can still be reclusive and a hermit at your workplace or school too if you're still a loner with no friends.

I can talk to people at ease without any awkwardness but it doesn't mean I'm outgoing or anything, I'm still extremely socially inept as I seems to can't figure out to form a friendship.


----------



## intheshadows

http://www.someecards.com/index.php...red-attention-everyone-confession-funny-ecard

Couldn't post the actual pic. : /


----------



## foe




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure which is worse, printers or vacuum cleaners? At the moment the printer at work is my mortal enemy. No one uses a vacuum in this apartment.


 My neighbor upstairs has a terrible sounding vacuum cleaner. Ours sometimes makes strange noises but hers sounds like a helicopter.

Printers. Did you ever hear those old dot matrix printers from back in the day? They were really noisy. Maybe some businesses still use them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

foe said:


>


 It could be worse. If I woke up and found a live octopus on my face that would be really new.


----------



## purechaos

inna sense said:


> i am Now Officially Invisible


  how? Invisibility cloak? A spell? Do tell!! 


WillYouStopDave said:


> It could be worse. If I woke up and found a live octopus on my face that would be really new.


 I would love to know how that happened! Lol


----------



## komorikun

http://savingroomforcats.tumblr.com/


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> You can still be reclusive and a hermit at your workplace or school too if you're still a loner with no friends.
> 
> I can talk to people at ease without any awkwardness but it doesn't mean I'm outgoing or anything, I'm still extremely socially inept as I seems to can't figure out to form a friendship.


Might be a loner but it's still completely different from being an actual recluse.


----------



## Marko3

hmm.. several days into 34.. but i dont feel different as 33... and inside i feel like 20..


----------



## komorikun

I saw a huuuuuge cockroach in the bathroom last night. Was one of those Florida types. Must have been 6-7 cm.


----------



## Marko3

komorikun said:


> I saw a huuuuuge cockroach in the bathroom last night. Was one of those Florida types. Must have been 6-7 cm.


florida type.. u use centimeters?

eastcoast... hmmm.. where is you from?


----------



## Hush7

Marko3 said:


> hmm.. several days into 34.. but i dont feel different as 33... and inside i feel like 20..


:hb Happy Birthday, Marko! :yay










We need to have a huge SAS party in Vegas! :boogie


----------



## Marko3

Hush7 said:


> :hb Happy Birthday, Marko! :yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have a huge SAS party in Vegas! :boogie


Awwww... that picture. Hush7, thank u! .. I'm really.. idk.. you're just awesome!

My first impressions on my birthday... http://vocaroo.com/i/s00XiXbAvyB4
And video I made (im a bit annoying to myself here and I start to show age =(.. but i dont really care anymore), you will probably have to have "VLC media player" for that... www.papiga.si/gr/pic/mabox/Video21.mp4

But I liked that one! 




hehe...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

There sure are a lot of people in the "over 40 crowd" egroup


----------



## komorikun

Marko3 said:


> florida type.. u use centimeters?
> 
> eastcoast... hmmm.. where is you from?


Inches are imprecise for short things.


----------



## Daveyboy

I just posted in a 30+ thread 5 minutes ago..

Now the thread is gone..??
(something about being wary of men over 30)??

I didn't even say anything sarcastic or nuthing..
Teaches me to never to give out real wisdom.. (sad face)


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I saw a huuuuuge cockroach in the bathroom last night. Was one of those Florida types. Must have been 6-7 cm.


OMG!! There was huge one on a plate in my room aiming for the pistachios I had in a bowl covered by saran wrap. ****. I wasn't able to kill it.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> OMG!! There was huge one on a plate in my room aiming for the pistachios I had in a bowl covered by saran wrap. ****. I wasn't able to kill it.


Okay. I killed it. Apparently it was a flying cockroach. All of a sudden I heard this weird noise and saw it flying then falling......then it met its maker.

I will post pics tomorrow. Don't get too excited with anticipation, old farts.


----------



## shyvr6

Daveyboy said:


> I just posted in a 30+ thread 5 minutes ago..
> 
> Now the thread is gone..??
> (something about being wary of men over 30)??
> 
> I didn't even say anything sarcastic or nuthing..
> Teaches me to never to give out real wisdom.. (sad face)


The thread creator wanted the thread removed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Might be a loner but it's still completely different from being an actual recluse.


 People tend to generalize and/or exaggerate with language. Usually when someone says they're a recluse it's meant to be somewhat humorous. They actually do mean they're something of a loner but they exaggerate to make it funny.

On the other hand, most people don't use dictionaries.



komorikun said:


> I saw a huuuuuge cockroach in the bathroom last night. Was one of those Florida types. Must have been 6-7 cm.





komorikun said:


> OMG!! There was huge one on a plate in my room aiming for the pistachios I had in a bowl covered by saran wrap. ****. I wasn't able to kill it.





komorikun said:


> Okay. I killed it. Apparently it was a flying cockroach. All of a sudden I heard this weird noise and saw it flying then falling......then it met its maker.
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow. Don't get too excited with anticipation, old farts.


 If it's dead in the pictures, I don't think I want to see them. Not that I don't think you should have killed it. I just hate bugs. I was sitting here one day not doing much of anything (as I often do) and I saw a massive spider on the wall about a foot away from me. It was one of those spiders that looks really fast and is even faster than it looks. I used hairspray and a lighter. It wasn't _that_ fast.


----------



## Daveyboy

shyvr6 said:


> The thread creator wanted the thread removed.


Thank you.. 
That was good to know...
I think..haha


----------



## intheshadows

foe said:


>


 Thanks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Right now, I want to be a horse more than anything.


----------



## komorikun

Was afraid that I might leave a smudge on the train bench.


----------



## komorikun

roach


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Was afraid that I might leave a smudge on the train bench.





komorikun said:


> roach


:con

Did you sit on the roach?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :con
> 
> Did you sit on the roach?


No no. Not related.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No no. Not related.


 That's a relief.

I think? :um


----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a relief.
> 
> I think? :um


period.


----------



## foe

Fell asleep watching animals shows on Nat Geo and clips on youtube. Most fascinating thing I learn was that during mating season male kangaroos would fight each other over a lady kangaroo. Winner gets laid!

Would be great if humans worked like that. Fighting to get laid would be much easier than socializing to get laid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn. I had one of those headaches that just wouldn't quit. I had it all day yesterday. Sometimes they go away when I sleep but usually they get worse. Got up this morning and it didn't seem too bad at first.....but then started to intensify. I try not to take a lot of meds but I just said the hell with it and took some Nyquil and an Excedrin. It's faded some but it feels like it'll probably come back.


----------



## Marko3

komorikun said:


> roach


ooooo.. those are big ones!


----------



## Marko3

Daveyboy said:


>


awwww.. my heart melted just rite now!:love2 ... cuuuuuteeeeee!


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Damn. I had one of those headaches that just wouldn't quit. I had it all day yesterday. Sometimes they go away when I sleep but usually they get worse. Got up this morning and it didn't seem too bad at first.....but then started to intensify. I try not to take a lot of meds but I just said the hell with it and took some Nyquil and an Excedrin. It's faded some but it feels like it'll probably come back.


Migraine perhaps? Does sound like it may be a possibility.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> Migraine perhaps? Does sound like it may be a possibility.


 Probably. I always had frequent headaches. They're actually not as frequent now as they used to be but every once in a while I just get one that goes on until it's ready to stop. Those are the ones that get worse and worse until they reach some kind peak where It's so bad I can't stand it and then it gradually subsides. Those ones, pills usually don't do anything. I've learned to take only one Excedrin just to see if it puts a dent in it. If not, I don't take anymore. No sense in running large doses of acetaminophen through your system if you don't have to.


----------



## Daveyboy

WillYouStopDave said:


> Probably. I always had frequent headaches. They're actually not as frequent now as they used to be but every once in a while I just get one that goes on until it's ready to stop. .


Taking Tylenol/Motrin/Aspirin will do nothing for a bad headache..
It might be sinus pressure even though your sinus' feel fine..
Take a decongestant ..(sinus headache medicine)...

Also if you notice them right before rain storms you might have Weather induced headaches.. sometimes I get them when the barometer falls...

Never had migraines so can't help you with that..


----------



## komorikun

Marko3 said:


> ooooo.. those are big ones!


That is just one roach. The one I saw in the bathroom was bigger but I didn't kill that one.


----------



## komorikun

I think I'm going to start carrying rocks in my hands while walking to throw at cars that don't stop for pedestrians. Maybe a camera occasionally too. I'll take a pic of their license plate.


----------



## kesker

I wonder if lawyers have ever run across anything called a Santa clause? 

Damn tortilla chips.

Smilies are on.


----------



## komorikun

Well, the Kuosgakki moved out on the 31st. So much quieter now here without her. She was sooooo active. Cooking twice a day and on the same cycle as me. The Kusobaba will be back any day now. I'm really enjoying quiet mornings now with no cooking or fighting over the bathroom.

My night time walks seem to cause me more stress than fun. Almost got ran over last night. Second time this has happened. It's always when I'm being a good girl and wait for the light to turn green. Then the car just floors it goes through the red and nearly runs me over. I swear it's safer to jaywalk. 

I'm so sick of strollers in my way and those little ****s on scooters coming right at me. I fantasize about sticking my leg out and making them fall over. 

Then there are perverted couples slapping each others asses on narrow sidewalks where I just want to get around them. So nasty.


----------



## riderless

I think I spend at least 25% of Internet time, entering user names and passwords and just googling, finding links, websites. Actual reading and typing time maybe 70%?


----------



## riderless

when you're computer is slow, up to 50% of time taken just browsing, getting to the next link/page........


----------



## laysiaj

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just passed my special education exam!


----------



## foe

Trying to be active on my days off is more difficult than I thought. Should have kept my part-time job.


----------



## typemismatch

I have drank exactly the wrong amount of beer. Help!!


----------



## Hush7

typemismatch said:


> I have drank exactly the wrong amount of beer. Help!!


Did you drink too much or too little? If it's the latter, drink more until you have had the proper amount. Too much? I don't think I can help you with that.


----------



## TenYears

There's way too much going on in my head the last few days. I'm feeling really overwhelmed, like I'm being stretched too thin. I wish I could drink myself into oblivion. Or buy a dime bag & just disappear for a while. Or forever.


----------



## probably offline

laysiaj said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just passed my special education exam!


Congratulations~~

---

I highly recommend to closely watch a cat while it's dreaming. You can see how it chases something(moving its paws), while having really funny facial/body spasms and sometimes growling, and then chewing in its sleep. It follows the same pattern everytime.


----------



## laysiaj

probably offline said:


> Congratulations~~
> 
> ---


Thank you!


----------



## Daveyboy

Had a good/bad dream last night.. Kind of sketchy now..

Flew with co-workers to somewhere..
We went to a bar as soon as we got there, and I sat next to a pretty girl..
Don't remember what I was saying but we were both laughing like crazy...

I remember my co-workers staring at me probably wondering what I could be saying since I hardly speak..:blank..

Loved the dream... but the more I thought ..
I kind of cried.:cry. 
But it was a manly cry.. Just so you know... haha


----------



## typemismatch

Hush7 said:


> Did you drink too much or too little? If it's the latter, drink more until you have had the proper amount. Too much? I don't think I can help you with that.


3 pints. It's exactly the wrong amount. I didn't feel like staying any longer though.


----------



## foe

Wish I smell and touch what I see through the computer monitor.


----------



## Folded Edge

Live comedy shows can be pretty great. Sobering up though, certainly ain't :sus


----------



## typemismatch

I had a lovely omelette tonight. I would just like to thank the hens. Such kind and unselfish creatures.


----------



## Folded Edge

I hate to admit but my Granny was right :um. Empty vessels, do indeed make the most noise.


----------



## IcedOver

I'll tell you what. It is agonizing, and I mean gut-wrenchingly _agonizing_, waiting for a reply e-mail from a woman sometimes. I just never learn my lesson. I've been on roller coaster rides so much over the past few years, and now I've got something possibly going again, and I know it'll just lead to another fail.


----------



## Daveyboy

Went and picked up my new glasses today...

A really attractive Optician usually fits me to make sure they're good...

She wasn't in today..:blank. 

Just the guy optician.. 
So I just took them and left.. Another day wasted. .:blank. haha


----------



## riderless

Quote:
Originally Posted by *laysiaj*  
_Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just passed my special education exam!_

Congratulations~~

Ditto congratulations....does that mean you are now an officially, fully-fledged professional special education teacher ?


----------



## crimeclub

Chyeah!! Friday night!! I'm going to go out with all my bros and hit the town until it ****ing taps out! -Oh wait... yeah I'm still me. Sooo....is everyone enjoying their night on SAS tonight? I'm probably going to head for bed early and see if I can't get a little caught up on some sleep. ...friday night. :blank


----------



## laysiaj

riderless said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laysiaj*
> _Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just passed my special education exam!_
> 
> Congratulations~~
> 
> Ditto congratulations....does that mean you are now an officially, fully-fledged professional special education teacher ?


It's been official for a month now.  It's hard to find people who want to work in self contained secondary classrooms I guess. I love it though. 
I would have had to take the test again had I failed. And paid for it out of pocket and now I don't have to!
Just a few more hoops to go through and then I should be set for the school year!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> :cry
> Oh, no!
> Sounds like a terrible nightmare!
> That pretty girl is evil.
> You should stay far away from her.
> :|
> I'll help by shooing her away from you.


:lol ... I was racking my head all day trying to figure out what I was laughing about with her.....
No luck...
..But she did look kind of familiar....:afr.....:evil


----------



## riderless

laysiaj said:


> It's been official for a month now.  It's hard to find people who want to work in self contained secondary classrooms I guess. I love it though.
> I would have had to take the test again had I failed. And paid for it out of pocket and now I don't have to!
> Just a few more hoops to go through and then I should be set for the school year!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


it's good to have someone like yourself on here to keep an eye on the naughty ones , (who ,me?  )
Guess no behaviour would shock you though, after a day at a secondary high school. Or is special ed. different?


----------



## loophole

This forum is so stupid all posts are off topic and this is just a teens chat room. . Lame


----------



## intheshadows

I don't know what to do when I "grow up"


----------



## laysiaj

riderless said:


> laysiaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been official for a month now.  It's hard to find people who want to work in self contained secondary classrooms I guess. I love it though.
> I would have had to take the test again had I failed. And paid for it out of pocket and now I don't have to!
> Just a few more hoops to go through and then I should be set for the school year!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> it's good to have someone like yourself on here to keep an eye on the naughty ones , (who ,me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Guess no behaviour would shock you though, after a day at a secondary high school. Or is special ed. different?
Click to expand...

Ha, it is pretty difficult to shock me. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Folded Edge

An old friend that now lives aboard emailed me tonight, letting me know he had gotten engaged at the weekend. I'm really pleased for him. 

It has left me a little depressed. I'm fairly sure he has mild aspergers and is on the spectrum but he has never had a problem getting girlfriends in all the time I've known him and they all have been really attractive to boot.

As I said, I really am happy for him and it's not that I begrudge him any happiness, it's just that it's another painful reminder of my lonely, singleton existence. 

At my age things are not going to change and I can't keep drinking they way I am longterm, to try to ignore my lack of social life and relationship. 
Pointless moaning over :lol


----------



## riderless

Folded Edge said:


> At my age things are not going to change and I can't keep drinking they way I am longterm, to try to ignore my lack of social life and relationship.
> Pointless moaning over :lol


 Pointless moaning over?
But I am the mother of all moaners!
And proud of it!
I now salute all moaners over the world!
Moaners of the world unite!!


----------



## Daveyboy

I only moan when my belly has too much Ice Cream...... (sad face)


----------



## riderless

^
must admit since I cut back on alcohol, I have a new found love of ice-cream and chocos! 
That reminds me. I'll just get one more out of the fridge now.


----------



## typemismatch

Doouuu rouuuuu rouuuuuuu rouuuuuuuu rouuuuuu rouuuuuuu rouuuuuuu rouuuuuuuu douuu rouuu dou rou dou rou dou ree da ra ra


----------



## riderless

^
:clap
got to be the most original poster on SAS
welcome back


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I'm doomed to be single forever. I can see it now. I'm too late. Game over.


----------



## Pompeii

Those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.


----------



## Folded Edge

riderless said:


> Pointless moaning over?
> But I am the mother of all moaners!
> And proud of it!
> I now salute all moaners over the world!
> Moaners of the world unite!!


This made me chuckle  
I don't for a minute argue with your point. I proudly and consistently complain, about most anything in my life. 
I do however think that moaning / complaining will sadly never achieve anything of any value, never mind change my current situation. 
Unless of course you take action beyond muttering about your grievances.

Therefore moaning seems to be pointless (in my case at-least) on average, won't do much more than moan on a very small scale.

(thank crap for the spell checker - being dyslexic is a serious inconvenience and makes for a much longer time trying to express your point of view via the written word)


----------



## komorikun

Made curry flavored yakisoba just now for lunch tomorrow. I'm avoiding laundry once again. It has been 21 days since I last did it.


----------



## riderless

Folded Edge said:


> This made me chuckle
> I don't for a minute argue with your point. I proudly and consistently complain, about most anything in my life.
> I do however think that moaning / complaining will sadly never achieve anything of any value, never mind change my current situation.
> Unless of course you take action beyond muttering about your grievances.
> 
> Therefore moaning seems to be pointless (in my case at-least) on average, won't do much more than moan on a very small scale.
> 
> (thank crap for the spell checker - being dyslexic is a serious inconvenience and makes for a much longer time trying to express your point of view via the written word)


 just that you need to know that you are not the only one who complains so don't beat yourself up over it. You sound level-headed to me so maybe you are handling your issues better than you think


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Made curry flavored yakisoba just now for lunch tomorrow. I'm avoiding laundry once again. It has been 21 days since I last did it.


You must have lots of under-things......:um.....


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> You must have lots of under-things......:um.....


Yes, not enough pants and shirts though. Need some more bras too. I think I have maybe 25 pairs of undies.


----------



## intheshadows

Pompeii said:


> Those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind.


 You're dammed if you do ,and you're dammed if you don't.


----------



## intheshadows

cypher said:


> Dayum that iced coffee was hella strong.


 I'm hooked on iced coffee during the summer months.


----------



## intheshadows

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I'm doomed to be single forever. I can see it now. I'm too late. Game over.


 x2


----------



## komorikun

It's not that I hate doing the laundry. It's the whole going to the laundromat thing that bothers me. If I had a washing machine in my apartment I'd do it once a week. If it was in the basement of the building, I'd probably do it once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Daveyboy

^ Same...
I have one attached to my building, I go every week...

But when I had to go to the laundromat my stuff would pile up too....

One time I had so much I dropped it off and paid to have it done.. 
Was close to $75.. Never did that again...:blank.


----------



## housebunny

Daveyboy said:


> Was close to $75.. Never did that again...:blank.


:lol


----------



## komorikun

Man, maybe I shouldn't post in the morning. My mind does not function for the first couple hours after waking up.


----------



## OhioState1

Spontaneous Thought: (my sig) :


----------



## housebunny

I invited a friend over for lunch, and we ate my Chia Pet's beard.


----------



## komorikun

Doing the ****ing laundry. :mum


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Made curry flavored yakisoba just now for lunch tomorrow.


 That sounds yummy. I was looking at yakisoba last night but it was too expensive so I just bought the usual cheap *** Ramen.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm diggin' Weird Al's new CD. : D


----------



## komorikun

Nice weather today. Felt like I was back in the homeland.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> That sounds yummy. I was looking at yakisoba last night but it was too expensive so I just bought the usual cheap *** Ramen.


Well, yakisoba you actually have to cook and usually people add veggies and meat to it. I put in onions, green pepper, cabbage, and a veggie burger. Ready made ramen is pure junk. Easy though.

I haven't eaten my yakisoba yet. The boss guy bought us lunch. First time he's done that in weeks, other than bagels and donuts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Well, yakisoba you actually have to cook and usually people add veggies and meat to it. I put in onions, green pepper, cabbage, and a veggie burger. Ready made ramen is pure junk. Easy though.
> 
> I haven't eaten my yakisoba yet. The boss guy bought us lunch. First time he's done that in weaks, other than bagels and donuts.


 Yeah. We actually have a decent Asian isle in our grocery store but I always change my mind and buy Ramen because it's cheap and easy. I can't eat many noodles anyway because I have T2 diabetes. Sucks.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Well, the Kuosgakki moved out on the 31st. So much quieter now here without her. She was sooooo active. Cooking twice a day and on the same cycle as me. The Kusobaba will be back any day now. I'm really enjoying quiet mornings now with no cooking or fighting over the bathroom.
> 
> My night time walks seem to cause me more stress than fun. Almost got ran over last night. Second time this has happened. It's always when I'm being a good girl and wait for the light to turn green. Then the car just floors it goes through the red and nearly runs me over. I swear it's safer to jaywalk.
> 
> I'm so sick of strollers in my way and those little ****s on scooters coming right at me. I fantasize about sticking my leg out and making them fall over.
> 
> Then there are perverted couples slapping each others asses on narrow sidewalks where I just want to get around them. So nasty.


OMG!! The kusosbaba did not come back. Just now some Japanese guy (30s maybe?) introduced himself to me while I was washing the dishes.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> OMG!! The kusosbaba did not come back. Just now some Japanese guy (30s maybe?) introduced himself to me while I was washing the dishes.


Is he crush material?????


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Placed an order with Amazon last Saturday night. According to Amazon tracking, the package was moving as long as it was with UPS. As soon as it was transferred to the USPS, it stopped (or at least the tracking did) and hasn't moved for two days. Why is the USPS so abysmal?


----------



## IcedOver

I've got this conversation going on with a woman, kind of a Part II of one that we started in November and which dried up. It's too complicated to explain the nature of what we were discussing, but we were considering meeting up, and not in the context of dating. Last week she texted me again, and seems to be interested in meeting. I'm hesitant because I got kind of a "flighty" vibe from her texts and e-mails. She also sent me a photo months ago, and it was very blurry to the point that I couldn't tell exactly what her face looked like. 

I was on OK Cupid today, and in the row of "match" women above was a photo of this woman -- not the same photo, but clearly the same person, and in focus. Her profile confirmed that it was her. She looked very, very cute. Suddenly my hesitation about continuing this conversation and meeting is melting away, heh!


----------



## voidincomplete

WillYouStopDave said:


> Placed an order with Amazon last Saturday night. According to Amazon tracking, the package was moving as long as it was with UPS. As soon as it was transferred to the USPS, it stopped (or at least the tracking did) and hasn't moved for two days. Why is the USPS so abysmal?


Because it is not privatized, yet competing with a privatized industry. There is no incentive for value engineering, or any growth of efficiency.

A good example of how capitalism favors the pursuit of profit over providing for the interests of consumers/citizens.

There are both pros and cons... in this case, I imagine the consumer would favor privatization based on more efficient service.


----------



## voidincomplete

Tried to explain an anxiety attack to my best friend of something like four years. I compared it to a Darth Vader force choke. 

He told me not to blame my problems on others. 

haha, I guess that response makes more sense if you know that he sort of sold himself to me as a psudo-guru, or a Jedi master and me his padawan. 

We were both Star Wars freaks, and into metaphysics, though I think we both were under the impression he understood a lot more than he really did. 

A sad falling out right around Episode III. I think he saw himself as Obi-Wan and me as Anakin. lol, kinda really sad and funny at the same time. Wouldn't sound so juvenile if it was when we were kids or teenagers, but we were in our mid and late twenties. 

oh me and my personal stories. I think sometimes I tell too much, but I feel like I have so much to tell. Just in need of people who want to listen.


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Is he crush material?????


Didn't get good enough look.


----------



## Folded Edge

My hay fever is driving me crazy at the moment. It's not been this bad all summer. It's like having have a permanent head cold.


----------



## fernjoy

enjoy it while it lasts! Just kidding. Fluorescant lights bug me.


----------



## Folded Edge

While I have been enjoying playing with my new toy (a new smart phone) I decided to clear all the folk from my old SIM card that I no longer speak too, which has left me with two contacts lol :b 
It does kinda make my buying a new phone kind of redundant. At least when I'm out in public on my own now, I will actually have a reason to mess with my new phone. 
Pretending to look busy with an old skool, (none) smart phone did make me look just a bit more like an idiot lol


----------



## foe

At 32, I still feel like I can't think for myself as if I need somebody's guidance, some helping hand to guide me through life decisions. Back in 2011, I had a plan and after 2 and a half year I completed it last year but now I'm clueless as what the next plan is.


----------



## Pompeii

I forget my SAS username with disturbing regularity. :blank


----------



## gnomealone

I took my age off my SAS user profile. Starting to feel like it looks to younger members that SA is unbeatable. I'd be the first to admit that I've done next to
NOTHING to try to improve, but other people don't know that. Now feel kinda
lame about removing it.:|


----------



## fernjoy

SA can be quite debilitating. It can be a lifelong struggle. It takes constant effort for progress and even then doesn't always get better. But I improved some with medication and am a big proponent after having sworn to no medications for 10 years and in those 10 years I got way way worse. I'm not at rock bottom anymore and daily life is a second-to minute struggle. The biggest change with medication is the motivation and energy to make greater strides in the future. But I'm still worse than where I was in my early twenties having avoided the medication route for so long.


----------



## fernjoy

Sorry-daily life Is NO LONGER a second-minute struggle with medication.


----------



## Daveyboy

This Sinus headache medicine is making me feel furry........

EDIT: I think I mean fuzzy.. I think, now I'm not sure.. haha


----------



## Daveyboy

Daveyboy said:


> This Sinus headache medicine is making me feel furry........
> 
> EDIT: I think I mean fuzzy.. I think, now I'm not sure.. haha


Oh.. I'm normal tonight... and it was fuzzy... I think.. haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have this desk lamp...










I bought it in 2000, I think. Never changed the bulb once and it still works perfect. Actually, the only thing I don't like about it is the fact that it's halogen. It gets unbelievably hot. It'd be nice if it was LED or something.


----------



## Pompeii

My unsettled stomach is making unsettling noises.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## typemismatch

I'm taking up poetry :sus

Fake Plastic Cheese

Big square flat bits of cheese
In nicely packed slices
_Edit: In the pocket of my dungarees_
Sort of yellow orangey
Not sure really
More yellow I would say
Tastes kind of average
Meh


----------



## Lone Drifter

My goodness they're already selling Christmas cards! :um


----------



## Folded Edge

typemismatch said:


> I'm taking up poetry :sus
> 
> Fake Plastic Cheese
> 
> Big square flat bits of cheese
> In nicely packed slices
> _Edit: In the pocket of my dungarees_
> Sort of yellow orangey
> Not sure really
> More yellow I would say
> Tastes kind of average
> Meh


AHhh a fellow Radiodted fan then 

It did make me smile to be fair.


----------



## komorikun

Man, the people who work in retail are so rude in this city. I've never been so pissed while shopping until I moved here.


----------



## arnie

komorikun said:


> Man, the people who work in retail are so rude in this city. I've never been so pissed while shopping until I moved here.


New York City?


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> Man, the people who work in retail are so rude in this city. I've never been so pissed while shopping until I moved here.


Have you had the misfortune of having to work retail? I can attest to the fact that dealing with small minded, clueless, hotheaded, overly aggressive and often intelligently impoverished people, that also seem to think your not much above something they would scrap off their shoe - all the while being paid minimum wage. Is in fact, no easy way to earn a wage. :no Service with a smile, rude even? A lot of customers should think themselves lucky that the homicide rate is as low as it is.


----------



## komorikun

Folded Edge said:


> Have you had the misfortune of having to work retail? I can attest to the fact that dealing with small minded, clueless, hotheaded, overly aggressive and often intelligently impoverished people, that also seem to think your not much above something they would scrap off their shoe - all while being paid minimum wage. Is no easy way to earn a wage. :no


I'm not expecting anyone to kiss my butt but they are just above and beyond here. Like today I left the line I was in and went to a shorter one and the lady was all like "don't you see the light is off, I'm not taking anymore customers." In California they usually say, "okay, but you'll be the last one."

And the fat ones who work at Macy's are horrid. I tried to do a shortcut between the registers cause the store was so crowded with people and winter coats but the fat black lady physically blocked me.

And one time I went to try on some clothes at H&M but when I went to the dressing room, there were 3 sales people listening to loud music and one lady was in the middle of the dressing room (not behind a door) half naked. She looked all surprised and annoyed that I was there and told me "This dressing room is closed, go to the other one upstairs."

I also go out to eat with big groups sometimes and 90% of the time they refuse to give us separate checks but somehow expect to get tips. They even put 18% on the bill at some places. Like help yourself why don't you.


----------



## komorikun

And OMG I think I saw someone with anorexia today. She was soooo skinny. late 20s/early 30s Asian lady. Looked like someone you might see at a concentration camp. Pure skeleton. She was walking though, amazingly enough.


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> I'm not expecting anyone to kiss my butt but they are just above and beyond here. Like today I left the line I was in and went to a shorter one and the lady was all like "don't you see the light is off, I'm not taking anymore customers." In California they usually say, "okay, but you'll be the last one."
> 
> And the fat ones who work at Macy's are horrid. I tried to do a shortcut between the registers cause the store was so crowded with people and winter coats but the fat black lady physically blocked me.
> 
> And one time I went to try on some clothes at H&M but when I went to the dressing room, there were 3 sales people listening to loud music and one lady was in the middle of the dressing room (not behind a door) half naked. She looked all surprised and annoyed that I was there and told me "This dressing room is closed, go to the other one upstairs."
> 
> I also go out to eat with big groups sometimes and 90% of the time they refuse to give us separate checks but somehow expect to get tips. They even put 18% on the bill at some places. Like help yourself why don't you.


Hmmm I'm from the UK and have (sadly) never visited the United States.
No arguing with cultural difference I suppose. The stuff / attitudes you mentioned largely wouldn't happen here. 
Looks like my crappy retail jobs, could have been that little bit worse (who'd have thunk it?), if transported to another landmass :um


----------



## Folded Edge

If only I could be drunk / intoxicated all the time, then things would certainly seem to be more fun.


----------



## Pompeii

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Oh. Well this is a nice part of the forums if I do say so myself... I might have a picnic here later. But for now I will venture back to my respected lands before all these wizards start going all Azkaban on me for trespassing.


Token young flesh is always welcome.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, a few days ago, I went to the store with my dad. As we were pulling back into our parking lot, this "thing" (I have no idea what it was) flew across the field in front of the lot. It was nearly dark so I guess it seemed odd but I personally didn't think anything of it until my dad said something. 

So he just turned and looked at me and said "Was that a bat?". Completely monotone. So serious. My dad has always been that way. Very serious about silly things like that.


----------



## riderless

patronising love...
like we love those who are beneath us, who can't hurt us, are harmless........like my dog for instance?
therefore we only love people/animals who can't hurt us..??


----------



## Daveyboy

This song stuck in my head....

I got one less problem without you..
I got one less problem without you..
I got one less problem without you..

Except I sing it bettur...haha


----------



## komorikun

When are they going to hurry up and put out the new electronics that I want.  


This laptop is going to die any day now. I can't wait until October. And my cell phone is too horrid.:time


----------



## foe

Totally forgot what I wanted to post. Had a lot on my mind, been thinking way too much.

My first day off in 6 days and all I did was think about stuff. LOL


----------



## Folded Edge

2nd last day of not a lot to do. Last night of drinking. I should be happy that I'll have something to concentrate on and aim for.


----------



## laysiaj

@In a Lonely Place, I'm so sorry about your gran.


----------



## Chrisstine

Still Waters said:


> Charles Darwin had a "mystery" illness -his stomach would ache,he'd often vomit,shake and would often be prone to bouts of flatulence when around anyone outside of his family. He spent a great deal of time in his study recovering from these troubles and hiding from social activities. Sound familiar,(well,minus the flatulence)????


Interesting. (Poor flatulent Darwin!)


----------



## riderless

In a Lonely Place said:


> Strange day, been up the hospital all day as my gran is fading away.
> Spent the evening at my new "friend's" home, laying on her coach listening to DSOTM, Animals and The Division Bell. Kissed her on the cheek and we embraced for a brief moment before I headed home. *Heaven and Hell in one day*.


 Aptly written ....


----------



## Ckg2011

I need a pot brownie and a shoulder massage.


----------



## komorikun

Some blonde lady (30s maybe) sitting on the train next to me last night started talking to me after she had been sitting there for several minutes. Wanted me to go to her church or something. Weird. I told her I was an atheist.

Before I got on the train I was standing at this corner for a few seconds with my headphones in looking to see where the nearest entrance was and all of a sudden I felt an arm or something. Someone very close to me. I was like WTF. So I turn around and there's some black lady with a big smile on her face. I'm not sure what that was all about. Nothing was stolen. Was I about to bump into her or something?

Hard to steal from me since I keep my wallet and keys in the laptop compartment in my backpack. It's the compartment behind the main one and is right against my back. My cell phone is in the little pocket on the side but no one would want my cell phone.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Hard to steal from me since I keep my wallet and keys in the laptop compartment in my backpack. It's the compartment behind the main one and is right against my back. My cell phone is in the little pocket on the side but no one would want my cell phone.


Thanks for the tip....... and don't mind my hands...:lol


----------



## intheshadows

I should try and get banned from here since I can't leave this site by myself.

I can't even connect with people on here.

I STILL don't know what to do with my life. I'm just tired of the bull**** at my current job.


----------



## sanspants08

Lost my cat a few weeks ago. She had the most peaceful of deaths, but I get the feeling I'm not going to miss her any less with the passing of the days. 

First visit here in a few months I think. Feels oddly good to touch base.


----------



## Pompeii

Avatar crisis resolved. Weight crisis ongoing but actively resolving. Socially unacceptable to wear fluffy Hello Kitty socks in public crisis: unresolvable.


----------



## laysiaj

Pompeii said:


> Avatar crisis resolved. Weight crisis ongoing but actively resolving. Socially unacceptable to wear fluffy Hello Kitty socks in public crisis: unresolvable.


You are my hero.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Pompeii

laysiaj said:


> You are my hero.


:blush You left the anti bit off antihero though. :b


----------



## riderless

Pompeii said:


> Avatar crisis resolved. .


 me too


----------



## IcedOver

The 30+ area has a new thread about positive things that happen. I can't bring myself to post in it because I'm not a positive person. However, I'm going to have to ask that you wish me luck. I'm beside myself because I had an amazing conversation with a woman last night, for over an hour. I may be on my way to no longer being a Super Virgin (i.e., someone who has not done anything with a woman). I can't go into details on the board about the specifics of what we talked about, but it was a sexual conversation. This woman wants to meet me sometime in the next few weeks. In fact, I'm talking to two other women at the moment about meeting as well, even though the circumstances of those conversations are much more iffy, and if the meeting with the woman I talked to yesterday pans out or looks even more concrete than it is, I may have to cancel or postpone with the others.

Of course this will probably fall through because of how flighty some people can be (and this woman yesterday had a few things about her personality which concerned me). Also, this was a quick conversation after she never got back to me from a few weeks ago, but finally did yesterday, so I haven't sent her my photo yet even though I've viewed hers. I'm sending one of myself today, and I'm very nervous that even though she was totally on board with me yesterday, a look at my photo may turn her off or not fit the fantasy she had.


----------



## typemismatch

Bus

The wheels on the bus go around
as the bus sets off
over the precipice
and into the ravine

oh well


----------



## riderless

I've noticed that I am truer to myself before I get know people.
Say I start a new job. I act on my convictions at first but slowly but surely, I start "adjusting" to each and every character, often in order to please them. After a year, I'm like this puppet chameleon, changing its colours to suit. Worn out. That's why I can't last long in a workplace maybe.


----------



## Pompeii

typemismatch said:


> Bus
> 
> The wheels on the bus go around
> as the bus sets off
> over the precipice
> and into the ravine
> 
> oh well


Isn't it spelt bup in the UK?

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/aug/25/bristol-bus-stop-misspelled-bup-stop


----------



## laysiaj

Vegas in December and now Australia next summer? Sounds pretty awesome to me!


----------



## billyho

I need to remember that I am not in my 20's and henceforth cannot party like I am in my 20's. I spent all weekend recovering from friday night's debauchery cause I forgot I was 38.. whoops.. lesson learned


----------



## sanspants08

billyho said:


> I need to remember that I am not in my 20's and henceforth cannot party like I am in my 20's. I spent all weekend recovering from friday night's debauchery cause I forgot I was 38.. whoops.. lesson learned


I'm refusing to learn the lesson. My thought is that if I eat better and exercise more when I'm not partying, maybe I won't feel the impact so badly :lol:.

Yeah, I know it doesn't work that way.


----------



## foe

I can't pinpoint it but the site looks a little different. The font, the smaller size of text....

It doesn't look comfortable for the eyes.

Anybody else noticed a difference?


----------



## komorikun

This forum is full of trolls....and tumors.


----------



## foe

I've been thinking about life coaching others, not really for motivation or success but for them to not follow my path so that they don't end up like me at my age. However, I haven't done anything in my life to deserve anybody's admiration.

I can see it already.... 

Me: Hey little Jimmy, you really need to spend more time studying that biology. You're gonna need it for college.

Little Jimmy: I ain't listening to no 32-year-old chump who still lives with mom. ***** that, homey! And get the ***** outta my face, *****!


----------



## Hush7

A high school kid insulted me today. He had the nerve to call me ma'am. When did I go from miss to ma'am? I'm so old. :cry


----------



## riderless

mademoiselle Hush, you are not so old in my book....


----------



## foe

I'm been called a kiddo by older folks. That's just as bad.


----------



## riderless

I had to ask a 20 year old guy at work to stop calling me bro'

"I'm not your bro mate. I'm old enough to be your father anyway.
Call me Pa if you like"

So he calls me "Pa" now, which in retrospect was a huge mistake.
Better than "Grandpa" I guess.:yes


----------



## riderless

Auntie Hush, you crack me up......am I being disrespectful.?..sorry if I am
you can call me Uncle Rider if you like...


----------



## Hush7

Thanks, Uncle Rider. Now I have this movie stuck in my head:










"Bridge, he's not really my uncle."
"They never are dear."


----------



## riderless

I do resemble Richard Gere in some way...well the grey hair at least...


----------



## foe

Speaking of being old....I start class next week.

God, I hope I'm not the oldest person in class. Both classes are evenings so hopefully all the kids are getting drunk and partying by that time.


----------



## foe

Why didn't anybody tell me there was a Simpsons marathon on FX?

See this is what you miss out when having no friends.


----------



## intheshadows

^ I have the DVD's still. : )

I need to replace the battery for my laptop. Great.


----------



## foe

^ Somebody here(in the Geek Forum) recommends removing your battery if it's already plugged in. It saves the battery's life span a little longer.


----------



## IcedOver

Feeling very low, but I knew it would turn out this way. I don't know why I even try.


----------



## Folded Edge

^Sorry to hearing your feeling like that IcedOver. Hopefully it will pass soon. 


At least turning up for surgery wasn't a wasted journey today. Bit sore now though. Some pain killers and a few beers should help in a while :yes


----------



## Hoyden

My indicators died when I was out driving tonight. I was ****ting myself so I came directly home. At least traffic was low and the person on the roundabout noticed I was not turning as one might expect. 

Now that I'm safe, my biggest concern is what people must think about me and my driving ability. God, I hate this mindset.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Did you ever notice that people who preach peace and love the loudest always love to talk about how they hate somebody's guts?


----------



## IcedOver

This week has kicked my fvcking ***. I worked every day, including Sunday, usually 10 to 12-hour shifts, I haven't been eating well or sleeping right, I injured my back on Sunday and it's been healing, I got scolded by the owner of the building at work for leaving a door unlocked for ten minutes (my luck he just happened to walk out it in that time frame). Also got flaked on by a woman -- the majority of my thoughts of the week were on things going well talking to her, then yesterday it came back to reality, the reality of the flakiness and insincerity of your typical woman. Just really low.


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish I had a robot who would go out and a get a job and give me all the money.


----------



## Ckg2011

IcedOver said:


> Feeling very low, but I knew it would turn out this way. I don't know why I even try.


 Stay strong man.


----------



## Folded Edge

karenw said:


> How to get a frog out of the house with a stick, im not catching & picking up that dude.


Trap him / it under a glass / cup and then slide a piece of cardboard underneath and carry outside? Worth a try, rather than chasing said frog around the room.


----------



## karenw

Folded Edge said:


> Trap him / it under a glass / cup and then slide a piece of cardboard underneath and carry outside? Worth a try, rather than chasing said frog around the room.


No need I used a catapult instead (jk), it wasn't very intelligent cornering itself, a few taps on the floor it was outta here, job done.


----------



## komorikun

I'm always suffering from the tyranny of morning people. I hate them so.


----------



## komorikun

Was a bad idea to cook in this weather. Jesus christ, I was sweating like a pig. Big drops of sweat were dripping down my abdomen. Reminds me of summer in Osaka. And it's going to be like this till Sunday, ack.


----------



## Pompeii

Whose smart idea was it to put the Turkish delight flavour in Cadbury Snack? It's like... delicious synthetic pineapple recalling tropical holidays on TV... ripe chemical strawberries off the plastic plant collecting dust in my living room... squeezing my toilet cleaner directly onto my tongue and garnishing with hand sanitiser...

This makes my compound chocolate experience most disappointing.


----------



## Daveyboy

Well that PopTart probably wasn't good for the ole waistline...haha


----------



## estse

I'm so ****ing tired.


----------



## intheshadows

This being single **** sucks.


----------



## riderless

Do you hide the fact that your favourite thread title begins with "Do you hide the fact.....?"

what about "do you hide the fiction....?"

or "do you hide the farkt?'"...(depends on your accent)

or "do you hide the quiz questions?"...just before a quiz is about to start.

or "do you hide the evidence?" when you've committed a wicked crime.

or "do you hide the cornflakes?" in the morning so your partner has to ask you "Rider have you seen the cornflakes?"


----------



## Pompeii

I love sausage rolls, so put another one in the microwave, baby.


----------



## Darktower776

The security guy at work just shaved his head completely bald. I asked him why but I already knew why.


----------



## riderless

Pompeii said:


> I love sausage rolls, so put another one in the microwave, baby.


 I love Japanese enka, put another dime in the Karaoke box baby.

Hey I like that answer you gave about being "eternal" for your age. I think I'll use that one myself in future.


----------



## foe

I missed the perfect opportunity to introduce myself to a fellow non-traditional student but of the opposite sex. She's very dateable and doable too.

I had to leave class 30 minutes early on Tuesday night. I should have introduced myself and asked if I missed anything important after I left Tuesday night.

What makes it even worse is that we were the first two in class today. Got about 15 minutes to ourselves, well, the instructor was there too but we could have chat a little.


----------



## komorikun

Doing the ****ing laundry!!

Edit: It's over!! Won't have to do it again for 3 weeks.


----------



## Darktower776

Sometimes when my dog is sitting there looking at me I kneel down and place a hand on his shoulder and quote lines from the Lion King. My favorite two are "Everything the light touches is our kingdom." and "You are my son, the one true king."


----------



## riderless

Hey D. Tower.
Glad I'm not the only one who talks to his dog like that...


----------



## Darktower776

riderless said:


> Hey D. Tower.
> Glad I'm not the only one who talks to his dog like that...


These talks are very important, riderless. He will be king one day....and I will not be there to guide him. He _must _learn how to lead and be a fair and just king.


----------



## Darktower776

foe said:


> I missed the perfect opportunity to introduce myself to a fellow non-traditional student but of the opposite sex. She's very dateable and doable too.
> 
> I had to leave class 30 minutes early on Tuesday night. I should have introduced myself and asked if I missed anything important after I left Tuesday night.
> 
> What makes it even worse is that we were the first two in class today. Got about 15 minutes to ourselves, well, the instructor was there too but we could have chat a little.


I've been in those types of situations before. Try to do it next time, man, because sometimes those next chances never happen again.



komorikun said:


> Doing the ****ing laundry!!
> 
> Edit: It's over!! Won't have to do it again for 3 weeks.


Wow that must have been a whole lot of laundry. I usually have to do it once a week.


----------



## foe

^ Yeah, I completely forgot that I missed 30 mins of class on the first day by the time the instructor started a review of the previous class.


----------



## typemismatch

Pompeii said:


> Whose smart idea was it to put the Turkish delight flavour in Cadbury Snack? It's like... delicious synthetic pineapple recalling tropical holidays on TV... ripe chemical strawberries off the plastic plant collecting dust in my living room... squeezing my toilet cleaner directly onto my tongue and garnishing with hand sanitiser...
> 
> This makes my compound chocolate experience most disappointing.


Nobody likes Turkish Delight, this is why they have to sell them sneaky style. It's a conspiracy. It's the same with beef flavour Monster Munch. They know we want the flaming hot and the pickled onion so they make us them damn beef ones too.


----------



## typemismatch

Pompeii said:


> I love sausage rolls, so put another one in the microwave, baby.


:sus so you're going to end up with a soggy sausage roll


----------



## intheshadows

Same ****, different pile.


----------



## foe

I wasted my whole day watching that Mutant Spider Dog channel's pranks. I did get a lot of laughs from his channel so it wasn't too much of a wasted day.


----------



## Darktower776

I like my new Smart TV. It's so shiny.


----------



## riderless

Look over there, it's Zippy
Mellow, misanthropic and trippy
He likes fake plastic cheese
and blue dungarees
and acting like a 70s hippy

[a limerick by Typemismatch]


----------



## housebunny

^ haha!

Jaguars swim:


----------



## riderless

Just thought of a thread title but I'm not sure it would pass the censors:

_What are you doing to get an erection?_

30+ forum or Relationships?


----------



## Darktower776

Sour Skittles are mana from heaven.



riderless said:


> Just thought of a thread title but I'm not sure it would pass the censors:
> 
> _What are you doing to get an erection?_
> 
> 30+ forum or Relationships?


Lol. Relationships.


----------



## riderless

Darktower776 said:


> Sour Skittles are mana from heaven.
> 
> Lol. Relationships.


 I put it in the virginity sub forum....I think it is harmless really...


----------



## Ckg2011

It doesn't matter where you are in the world, as long as you are at the beach.


----------



## foe

I was starting to develop a little liking for this cute blonde. Thank goodness, I found out she's already taken. 

Early detection is always good before the rejection. :b


----------



## h00dz

I wish people had more self esteem. Some people on this forum don't know how good they really are.


----------



## intheshadows

My life's still going nowhere.


----------



## Darktower776

I missed throwing something into the trash can at point blank range. I mean really? I used to have skills damn it!


----------



## Ckg2011

Facebook blocked me from using the Like button. WTF? If they do not want me using the Like button, then why do they put on their site? :sigh


----------



## Darktower776

Ckg2011 said:


> Facebook blocked me from using the Like button. WTF? If they do not want me using the Like button, then why do they put on their site? :sigh


I didn't know they could do that. Were you "liking" ten million things at once or something?


----------



## Ckg2011

Darktower776 said:


> I didn't know they could do that. Were you "liking" ten million things at once or something?


 I was just scrolling down on my phone liking post and stuff, I wasn't liking everything. Then I got a message saying I was blocked from liking and what I was doing what considered abusive or disallowed.


----------



## kesker

Pompeii said:


> Apple's first strap-on. Well, uh.


:lol

Thank god for your wonderful mind that refuses to extricate itself from the gutter. Sanity. Pure sanity.


----------



## h00dz

My random thought is about SAS, and how its so full of negativity... even thought its meant to be a support site. Its everything but that, just a platform for everyone to announce there issues. Is that a bad thing? Maybe not.. but this site does not live up to its name.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to Chipotle three times last week. On Saturday the guy doing the toppings said he should probably know my order for how often I've been lately. A normal person wouldn't have a problem with that comment, but for me I found it accusatory, like I was doing something wrong coming in often. I went in today and was glad that he wasn't working.

By the way, anyone else like Chipotle? I only went the first time a few weeks ago and for some reason really like how they operate with the limited selection, fresh(er) foods and Subway-like service.


----------



## komorikun

*親父ギャグ*

I got to hear an American oyaji gyagu the other day at work. Apparently one of my coworkers needed to take the day off for a colorectal cancer screening. Then they all started discussing how long you need off for that and how after a certain age you need to get it done. Then one guy suggested to my coworker to do it a few floors down in our building that has a clinic for that sort of thing. That way he could just come right back up afterwards. Then 2 of them joked how they could examine my coworker for free...hahahahaha. 親父ギャグ.


----------



## Daveyboy

Pompeii said:


> I ****ing hate this site.


No Leaving.........:cry


----------



## komorikun

Pompeii said:


> I ****ing hate this site.


what happened?


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...otos-album-116161/index53.html#post1075098370


----------



## riderless

I have an idea.
We all discard our ugly side, our faults, our weaknesses, our guilty pleasures, our stupidities, our prejudices, our lack of forgivenesses..into ....ONE LARGE BIN......every week ...so we can feel like brand new more often. So we can give our beautiful side to others and of course ourselves too.


----------



## crimeclub

riderless said:


> I have an idea.
> We all discard our ugly side, our faults, our weaknesses, our guilty pleasures, our stupidities, our prejudices, our lack of forgivenesses..into ....ONE LARGE BIN......every week ...so we can feel like brand new more often. So we can give our beautiful side to others and of course ourselves too.


That...was beautiful.


----------



## Darktower776

crimeclub said:


> That...was beautiful.


And surprisingly coherent.

@*riderless* - Well said.

@*Pompeii* - I hope whatever the problem is gets worked out. You're one of the funniest posters on this forum.


----------



## riderless

crimeclub said:


> That...was beautiful.


come on cc, show us your sensitive side.....


----------



## riderless

Darktower776 said:


> And surprisingly coherent.
> 
> @*riderless* - Well said.
> 
> @*Pompeii* - I hope whatever the problem is gets worked out. You're one of the funniest posters on this forum.


 thanks dt and I'll try and work on coherency from now on.

Pompeii, I'm sure we all go through that stage here. Take a break for while perhaps.


----------



## Ckg2011

You can be famous for a lot of things, whatever it is, enjoy it, it don't last forever. Evel Knievel.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody else remember watching_ Super Fuzz _on HBO when you were a kid in the early/mid-'80s? They aired it quite a lot. I haven't watched it in probably 25 years, but just rented it on DVD from Netflix. What a blast from the past, a really fun flick in my opinion.


----------



## WakeUpYoungMan

I will go camping in the snow


----------



## cuppy

h00dz said:


> My random thought is about SAS, and how its so full of negativity... even thought its meant to be a support site. Its everything but that, just a platform for everyone to announce there issues. Is that a bad thing? Maybe not.. but this site does not live up to its name.


omg  I think so too....In a Psych class last year, we saw a short documentary about Social Anxiety, and the guy who made SAS was in it. Sometimes I wonder about him, what would he think if he saw this site today?

edit: didn't mean to intrude in the 30+ section, excuse me.


----------



## steelmyhead

Call blocking has to be my favorite smartphone feature


----------



## foe

The only calls I get are from co-workers asking me if I can cover them or switch days.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm in a rut..


----------



## riderless

Are you ever afraid some smart a** is going to laugh at your post?
Not really.
I know it's more about them than me anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I stuck a can of soda in the freezer and was later very upset to find it was frozen. I need to be careful or I'll soon be one of those people who sticks a fork in their eye and blames the fork because it was easy to find.


----------



## riderless

Do you use your old member as a measuring stick?:no


----------



## Ckg2011

I've seen the world; I've seen the good and the ****ty bits;
And all I've got to say is, "God damn, y'all are ****ing idiots."
Some people heard my words and thought it meant they knew me
Truth is, I don't exist; I'm just the soundtrack to your movie!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I got caught in a heavy rainstorm 2 hours from home. The bike ride home was a long one, but it sure is nice to be back and warm.


----------



## billyho

The odds of a relationship between a 38 year old (me) and a gorgeous 26 year old amounting to anything are.. slim and none! And slim just left town..
(I hate when slim does that)


----------



## komorikun




----------



## abrcrmbieangel

I like Chipotle and I am also a creature of habit.

But if I go to the same restaurant too frequently and they begin to remember me and/or my order, I'm shied away. :um



IcedOver said:


> I went to Chipotle three times last week. On Saturday the guy doing the toppings said he should probably know my order for how often I've been lately. A normal person wouldn't have a problem with that comment, but for me I found it accusatory, like I was doing something wrong coming in often. I went in today and was glad that he wasn't working.
> 
> By the way, anyone else like Chipotle? I only went the first time a few weeks ago and for some reason really like how they operate with the limited selection, fresh(er) foods and Subway-like service.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


>


Are you lurking on your new room mate??
How did that work out???


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Are you lurking on your new room mate??
> How did that work out???


Nah. I almost never see him. The only thing he has put in the refrigerator is bottled water.


----------



## intheshadows

I have secrets. Dark, terrible secrets..


----------



## IcedOver

It looks like I'm dodging the bullets of my next-door neighbor's hallucinations. She's about 87, and eight years ago she called the cops on me for making noise, saying I was thumping music in the middle of the night. In fact no one was thumping any music, and it was obviously hallucinations brought on by her severe health problems that are causing her to believe that. She's resistant to thinking that could be the problem, so she just keeps making a stink and pitting people against others in the building. Her daughter and other old ladies in the building support her.

A few days ago she was on the warpath again, saying that the woman above her was smoking marijuana and thumping around and making noise at 5:00 a.m. Later that day, my oven blew and some electrical smoke came out, and she was in the hall talking on the phone saying that she smelled smoke and was going to call the cops, so I went out and told her it was my oven and it was fine. She didn't even seem to comprehend, asking me if I smelled the pot smoke and heard the ruckus, that she knows it's not me because she never hears me (now she realizes it!). Then she went up to the front door and was yelling at the lady above her and the lady's brother who is in the next apartment, calling her an idiot and saying the brother (with whom she's friends) was also smoking and tried to grab her and be kissy kissy one day. 

Then today I overheard her (through the paper thin walls) yelling to someone on the phone about someone breaking in her apartment when she's not home and stealing food (treating her place like a store, as she said) through the past year. I've heard her say this before, and assumed she was talking about me, but from the person she described, it was another guy on the floor who is in his sixties. She said he's messing with the deadbolt she got permission to add to her door because of her complaints about non-existent break-ins, that she has to put Vaseline on her key to get it to work. Of course this is again hallucination, as she's eating the food and not realizing it. I'm glad it's not me she's targeting because even though I feel bad for her condition, I'm sick of people's head trips lately, really fed up with flaky/flighty people, and despite her being a much better/quieter neighbor than the younger person who would move in if she left, I'd push to get her evicted.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

It depends on your bank account.
Rich or at least well of guys can get women decades younger than them.
Look at Larry King



billyho said:


> The odds of a relationship between a 38 year old (me) and a gorgeous 26 year old amounting to anything are.. slim and none! And slim just left town..
> (I hate when slim does that)


----------



## purechaos

The more I pay attention at work the more I see people getting ahead by working people and not actually working.... Annoying


----------



## TenYears

intheshadows said:


> I have secrets. Dark, terrible secrets..


Ha, yeah I've got a few dirty little secrets that I'll take to the grave for sure. I know people say that you feel better getting things out in the open. But nope, not for me. Some things are better left unsaid, left in the dark. I have a couple that people found out about. That sucks.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not someone who gives a damn about clothes, including shoes. I'm resistant to spending much money on shoes. I got some shoes a couple weeks ago that seemed pretty okay. They have tubes in them that shoot up a small burst of air into the shoe as you walk. It's barely noticeable, but you can feel it a little bit sometimes. The problem is . . . the shoes squeak. Don't know what it is, whether it's the mechanisms in them that are doing it or the rubber sole, but no matter what surface I'm on, they squeak loudly, sounding like what happens when you walk on a slick surface with wet shoes. :no


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> It looks like I'm dodging the bullets of my next-door neighbor's hallucinations. She's about 87, and eight years ago she called the cops on me for making noise, saying I was thumping music in the middle of the night. In fact no one was thumping any music, and it was obviously hallucinations brought on by her severe health problems that are causing her to believe that. She's resistant to thinking that could be the problem, so she just keeps making a stink and pitting people against others in the building. Her daughter and other old ladies in the building support her.
> 
> A few days ago she was on the warpath again, saying that the woman above her was smoking marijuana and thumping around and making noise at 5:00 a.m. Later that day, my oven blew and some electrical smoke came out, and she was in the hall talking on the phone saying that she smelled smoke and was going to call the cops, so I went out and told her it was my oven and it was fine. She didn't even seem to comprehend, asking me if I smelled the pot smoke and heard the ruckus, that she knows it's not me because she never hears me (now she realizes it!). Then she went up to the front door and was yelling at the lady above her and the lady's brother who is in the next apartment, calling her an idiot and saying the brother (with whom she's friends) was also smoking and tried to grab her and be kissy kissy one day.
> 
> Then today I overheard her (through the paper thin walls) yelling to someone on the phone about someone breaking in her apartment when she's not home and stealing food (treating her place like a store, as she said) through the past year. I've heard her say this before, and assumed she was talking about me, but from the person she described, it was another guy on the floor who is in his sixties. She said he's messing with the deadbolt she got permission to add to her door because of her complaints about non-existent break-ins, that she has to put Vaseline on her key to get it to work. Of course this is again hallucination, as she's eating the food and not realizing it. I'm glad it's not me she's targeting because even though I feel bad for her condition, I'm sick of people's head trips lately, really fed up with flaky/flighty people, and despite her being a much better/quieter neighbor than the younger person who would move in if she left, I'd push to get her evicted.


Cop Lady. She needs to be in a nursing home if it continues. I am sure the police know what is going on.

I have to laugh when I imagine an 87-year-old woman saying "pot smoke" :spit.


----------



## IcedOver

^^In general I don't advocate the warehousing of senior citizens in nursing homes unless it's a dire circumstance. This may fall under that, but I hope it doesn't because, speaking purely personally, she's been my neighbor for fifteen years and I'm accustomed to having an older, relatively quiet person next door. 

She didn't say "pot smoke," just "marijuana." I don't even know what it smells like, so I wouldn't know it if I smelled it. Back when she was accusing me of being loud, she also thought that people were getting in from outside and using the vacant apartment below her as a party den where they played loud music and smoked pot. Somehow she got a key from the manager and went down to investigate. She said she opened the door and the room was pitch black (because no one was in it and had not been, of course), but she smelled marijuana smoke. What's sad is that other people believe and support her in this crusade.


----------



## pondhockey

I just woke up...crumbs I missed lecture (its optional)...I'm not gonna beat myself up for it. It is time for coffee and time to study


----------



## pondhockey

IcedOver said:


> I went to Chipotle three times last week. On Saturday the guy doing the toppings said he should probably know my order for how often I've been lately. A normal person wouldn't have a problem with that comment, but for me I found it accusatory, like I was doing something wrong coming in often. I went in today and was glad that he wasn't working.
> 
> By the way, anyone else like Chipotle? I only went the first time a few weeks ago and for some reason really like how they operate with the limited selection, fresh(er) foods and Subway-like service.


Do not worry, I too, have a Chipotle addiction. It's like a game day ritual when there's a good match-up on TV (like NYI-NYR). I got addicted to it years ago when I lived in Texas. One of the awesome girls that I worked with in the office, would get us together and we'd order out from someplace. The day we ordered from Chipotle it was love at fist taste. I'll take a Chicken Burrito or Salad anyday--with black beans, white rice, mild salsa, corn salsa, sour cream, cheese, and guacamole (who says no to guacamole???). Back then I was stuffed on about half a burrito, now the whole thing is a gonner due to its tastieness and the yummy comfort food factor that it brings. Don't worry enjoy--in moderation. LOL. Take Care.


----------



## riderless

intheshadows said:


> I have secrets. Dark, terrible secrets..


 yeah some things are gonna stay just between God and me. I mean karma has kind of done its work already in a way. I feel like I've paid back what I need to pay back. Surely I can start on a clean slate from now on...


----------



## komorikun

I went to Chipotle once. Yuck. No good for vegetarians. The burritos were much better in regular burrito places in SF.


----------



## IcedOver

pondhockey said:


> I'll take a Chicken Burrito or Salad anyday--with black beans, white rice, mild salsa, corn salsa, sour cream, cheese, and guacamole (who says no to guacamole???).


I get the hot salsa, but then again I like hot foods and peppers. The last few times I've gotten a burrito bowl. It's not as filling, but the tastes are probably a little easier to savor not wrapped in a tortilla. The people behind Chipotle are doing the same thing with Chinese food in a restaurant called Shophouse Kitchen. It's only in a few cities at the moment, but it's the same thing of going down the line and adding stuff to a bowl. Looks really good.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I feel like exploding in anger.


----------



## Folded Edge

Mature student college courses, filled with 17 - 24 year old's, are not as described in my 'old ***' opinion :sus


----------



## foe

I can't believe I never tried tuna sandwiches until I was 30. G-ddamn, it's really good and very convenient and cheap.

Same with jello, pudding and yogurt. I never tried when I was a kid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do I keep ordering from Amazon? I keep doing it and I regret it every time. I keep swearing my next order is gonna be with Newegg. Though I kind of doubt it's that much better. I'm disgusted enough with Amazon to try.


----------



## riderless

foe said:


> I can't believe I never tried tuna sandwiches until I was 30. G-ddamn, it's really good and very convenient and cheap.
> 
> Same with jello, pudding and *yogurt*. I never tried when I was a kid.


 I love yoghurt now but it was too exotic to eat (for me)when I was a kid


----------



## intheshadows

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I feel like exploding in anger.


 x2


----------



## pondhockey

My worst concern about having anxiety, is the physiological affects it has on my body, especially sweating level and subsequent body odor. I take 3-4 showers a day to keep this at bay.
Tonight in the middle of a long lab (3hrs) I realized by my own senses as well as those of everyone around me that I reeked of garlic. It was specially my hands since I finally made a home-cooked healthy meal in my nice new apartment. I didn't were gloves and an initial doubt crossed my mind about eating garlic in general since it cause's garlic breath. Well garlic-hands is garlic breath magnified by 100--literally my eyes and the eyes and noses of many of my fellow students started drip and sniffle (I feel so bad for them to have to had endured that). I had to stop writing my notes by hand--something about the sweat that my hands normally excrete caused that garlic smell to erupt. I couldn't wait for my awesome professor to mercifully stop lecturing (about the integumentary system ironically enough. I had to wait patient for her to continue the lecture portion of lab, before a quick break was called. I finally got to explain the embarassing situation to her, which the majority of students who hadn't left the lab for the quick break got to enjoy as I explained it, and asked if she thought it was dermatologically based, allergen based, or what. Kind of a relief it took place in a room full of potential nursing students---meet your awkward medical conversation case #1 . I'm trying to learn to be more open about my weird condition that comes with my anxiety, but its still frustrating and makes it tough to keep on trucking along positively. Since this is how my "day out" ended, I hope everyone else here on the board gets a laugh or can say thank god that's not a problem that I have to worry about. To each there own problem--just this one of mine is more obvious and combining it with the fact that the lecture had to deal with skin which is my area affected, I had to laugh about it, instead of cry. You gotta keep moving _no matter how_ many curveballs life throws at you.


----------



## foe

Hush7 said:


> :eek No tuna, jello, pudding or yogurt?! Were you picky as a child? I used to hate tuna when I was a kid. When my parents tried introducing me to a new food, I'd tell them I didn't like it without even trying it. :lol
> 
> You should try a tuna melt! :yes


I wasn't really picky as a kid, it was more to do with the texture. I didn't liked moist, mushy food. I'm good with it now.

And I think it's also time for me to try some oatmeal. Another mushy food that I avoided as a kid.


----------



## purechaos

I used to put ketchup on everything as a child


----------



## komorikun

Pudding and jello are gross. Well, rice pudding (Indian or Latin types) is okay.


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> Pudding and jello are gross. Well, rice pudding (Indian or Latin types) is okay.


Put whip cream on jello to give it flavor. You'll like it, I guarantee.


----------



## Darktower776

komorikun said:


> Pudding and jello are gross.


You take that back! Pudding is awesome. Well chocolate pudding anyway...I don't like vanilla or banana pudding.


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> Put whip cream on jello to give it flavor. You'll like it, I guarantee.


No, the texture of jello is just ewww.


----------



## typemismatch

have your cake and eat it

...but isn't this the same thing. i mean if you have your cake you are eating it. 

Gregarious Lad: "I just had my cake"
Saucy Girl: "oh really. did you eat it"
Gregarious Lad: :sus


----------



## riderless

^
you could author a book
with your slant on life


----------



## foe

I'm sad and lonely. This is gonna be a theme every Friday and Saturday for me for awhile.

Everybody would love to have my schedule. Sunday to Thursday, either work or school but have Fridays and Saturdays off. But nobody would want my crappy life though.


----------



## typemismatch

Chim chimerree chim chimerree chim chimerreeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## riderless

typemismatch said:


> Chim chimerree chim chimerree chim chimerreeeeeeeeeeeeee


 another Typemismatchism....
your posts seem to match your avatar perfectly


----------



## Folded Edge

riderless said:


> another Typemismatchism....
> your posts seem to match your avatar perfectly


Ohh no, I too enjoy his posts but I seriously doubt he sounds anything like Zippy! Or George or Bungle for that matter (Only UK people of a certain age range will understand that to be fair :yes :lol)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

27 in about 2 months time, it's weird to think about given that I'm such a big baby socially


----------



## shallpass

Folded Edge said:


> Ohh no, I too enjoy his posts but I seriously doubt he sounds anything like Zippy! Or George or Bungle for that matter (Only UK people of a certain age range will understand that to be fair :yes :lol)


It's sad, but I'm so happy I get that reference!


----------



## IcedOver

I mentioned my hallucinating 87-year-old neighbor above, and on Saturday she was at it again late at night, screaming (to herself or someone on the phone, I don't know) that someone had broken in and stolen her pills. Her continued refrain (repeated about 50-100 times) was "THAT DIRTY SON OF A B!TCH!!! HE'S GONNA END UP IN JAIL!!! WHY'D HE NEED TO TAKE ALL MY PILLS?!?" Then a cop arrived and I heard a bit of their conversation. Of course he was skeptical, but had to humor her to some degree. Her daughter came over after that, and I overheard them in the kitchen right next to my wall finding the pills her mom had thought had been taken. Her mom replied "Oh well, but I still told him [the cop] about all the other stuff he's been takin'!!"

Today the guy she believes is stealing (he's in his 60s with a limp) was gossiping outside about this woman, apparently unaware that she believes he's the one breaking into her place (when no one is breaking in). Of course I was brought up, referred to as the "kid" who only uses the outside stairs. He said that I was "screaming" at the woman recently after she pounded on my wall yelling about burning toast. It's amazing how people can mis-perceive and distort events. My electric oven had short circuited, causing a tiny bit of electric smoke to come out. The hellion next to me was talking to someone on the phone in the hall, yelling that she was going to call the cops because she smelled smoke (which she thought was pot smoke). I went out and explained about the oven, but I guess this guy interpreted that as screaming. Unreal.


----------



## Ckg2011

The Winter is coming.


----------



## riderless

just thought of my next username:

Ray Schism


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

My visitor views went from 664 to 716 in like 5 minutes, and with the same visitors. What the hell?


----------



## Owl-99

Another day another post removed. :sigh


----------



## purechaos

Sequoia said:


> Another day another post removed. :sigh


 haha an SAS cliche


----------



## Hush7

Awkto Awktavious said:


> My visitor views went from 664 to 716 in like 5 minutes, and with the same visitors. What the hell?


If people are invisible, they won't show up on your recent visitor list. If you check out your list right now, you'll see I don't show up...even though I refreshed your profile page to 750. :lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Hush7 said:


> If people are invisible, they won't show up on your recent visitor list. If you check out your list right now, you'll see I don't show up...even though I refreshed your profile page to 750. :lol


Yeah you're right about the invisible people, but even that is a big jump, I usually get like a couple a day; and its not like I said something interesting/controversial or anything like that.
750!!WTH!! Thats almost 100 views in the last 10 hours. Gotta be a glitch or something, and if not: 
Stop creeping on me, lol.

Edit: It not that I care, I just found it really odd, lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Facebook is like The Body Snatchers or some weird 70s movie. One day you notice everyone is acting exactly the same. And if you don't have Facebook, weird people come out of the shadows and ask you why you don't want to be on Facebook.


----------



## riderless

Do you ever think that the day you quit SAS is the day you start to finally grow up?

No?

Oh well, then I suppose you aren't at the level of addiction that I am.

self ban necessary I feel


----------



## riderless

she's just using me for scrabble
and I feel self-disgust afterwards
disgust that I lost
again


----------



## Esugi78

Just watched "Edge of Tomorrow" yesterday... love it so much, finally something different, one of the best I've seen in a long time. The ending though, is so hollywood, betrayed the smart plot of the whole movie... I hate you for ruining a good movie, hollywood


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. I think I may have a cold. It's not bad yet but.....


----------



## purechaos

Wonders when the **** will hit the fan


----------



## Ckg2011

Wish I had a DeLorean DMC-12 and a flux capacitor, I would like to go forward in time and see how somethings turn out and then return to now and place some bets.


----------



## crimeclub

Ckg2011 said:


> Wish I had a DeLorean DMC-12 and a flux capacitor, I would like to go forward in time and see how somethings turn out and then return to now and place some bets.


Where would you get the 1.21 jiggawatts of power though?


----------



## Ckg2011

crimeclub said:


> Where would you get the 1.21 jiggawatts of power though?


 You know just go to the corner drug store and get some plutonium. :yes


----------



## crimeclub

Ckg2011 said:


> You know just go to the corner drug store and get some plutonium. :yes


Haha nice. :clap


----------



## purechaos

this headache I have... It feels my brain is trying to expand outside of my head lol


----------



## Owl-99

Finally some rain.


----------



## riderless

it is so easy to press my buttons at the moment...


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> it is so easy to press my buttons at the moment...


:um


----------



## intheshadows

^lol

I'm having an empty feeling kind of day.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Ugh. I think I may have a cold. It's not bad yet but.....


Just rather sniffly. Some sneezing. And I'm on the rag. Fun fun.

At least the office was pretty quiet today and will be tomorrow. All the jews are off. Lucky privileged *******s.


----------



## komorikun

My laptop is going to die any day now. I hope the ipad air 2 comes out soon. 

Finally have to break down and get a smartphone. Was going to get the Moto X2 but the battery is kind of sucky and the price is more than I expected. Now I'm considering Sony Xperia Z3. Should I get the mini or the regular one?


----------



## komorikun

Welp, that hit the spot. Rice smothered in butter and soy sauce with frijoles smothered in ketchup. Some sour cream and fake chicken nuggets (not meat).


----------



## riderless

My buttons are fine today and all done up as well.


----------



## IcedOver

Getting a tad tired of Chipotle and haven't gone in over a week, but went today. This location has the drinks/utensils area around the corner from the checkout, and no employees are in the area to look. While I was eating back in this area, this dude came in from outside, didn't order anything, but proceeded to the back. He fished a used cup from the trash, got himself a fountain drink with a lid and straw, and walked back out. Something tells me he's done that quite often. This was someone's _used _cup!


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> My laptop is going to die any day now. I hope the ipad air 2 comes out soon.
> 
> Finally have to break down and get a smartphone. Was going to get the Moto X2 but the battery is kind of sucky and the price is more than I expected. Now I'm considering Sony Xperia Z3. Should I get the mini or the regular one?


Moto G 4G. Best budget phone on the go. Simple as.


----------



## steelmyhead

Having my own cloud server is great.


----------



## typemismatch

steelmyhead said:


> Having my own cloud server is great.


----------



## typemismatch

Hey you!!!! (with the pretty face)

:wel

to the human race :lurk


----------



## Hush7

I fear the older I get, the more immature I become. Giggles...


----------



## bubbletea

I got invited to a classmate's wedding and I have no friend or date to bring with me. So I'm dreading having to go and suffer through the awkwardness alone. (I don't know these people well)


----------



## purechaos

crimeclub said:


> I'm so trying to fight that urge... Girls don't like it but it's just so much fun...


Wth are you talking about?


----------



## purechaos

crimeclub said:


> When I let my immature side out, girls don't like it I don't think


 depends on what u mean by immature


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> I fear the older I get, the more immature I become. Giggles...


I fear the older I get, the higher my age count becomes.
Like last year 40, this year 41.
Next year 57!
It's scary!


----------



## Hush7

crimeclub said:


> I'm so trying to fight that urge... Girls don't like it but it's just so much fun...


Some don't mind. I like silliness because I'm silly myself. 



riderless said:


> I fear the older I get, the higher my age count becomes.
> Like last year 40, this year 41.
> Next year 57!
> It's scary!


You'll always be young at heart, even if you turn into a grumpy, old man. :b


----------



## Ckg2011

What happened to the 18+ Adult forum?


----------



## Hush7

Ckg2011 said:


> What happened to the 18+ Adult forum?


It's now the 32+ forum so you aren't old enough to use it yet. :lol 
Nah, they took it down while they figure out what the heck to do with it.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/blocking-sub-forums-1198201/index7.html


----------



## Ckg2011

Hush7 said:


> It's now the 32+ forum so you aren't old enough to use it yet. :lol
> Nah, they took it down while they figure out what the heck to do with it.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/blocking-sub-forums-1198201/index7.html


 They keep raising the age it will be the seniors forum.  :lol alright so they took it down, can't wait til it returns. really entertaining that was. :yes


----------



## Ckg2011

God speed Captain Slow...


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> You'll always be young at heart, even if you turn into a grumpy, old man. :b


 Positive words from one hell of a gal!
Cheers!


----------



## riderless

Admin. would like to apologise for removing one of Riderless' threads.
Sorry about that Rider, old chap!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

She likes me. She likes me not. Ugh, what am I thinking she's beautiful and outgoing. Why would she ever see something in me.


----------



## purechaos

I swear by the moon and the stars of the night.....


----------



## typemismatch

I opened a tin of alphabet spaghetti today. I think it was Arabic. It was all squiggly.


----------



## Quietgirl3

I don't know where to post this so random thoughts looks good. So I went into the work lunchroom to get a fork and their was someone standing in front of that drawer so rather than ask them to move I decided to leave and just not eat instead. I think it is funny that I am 40 years old and still can't ask someone to move. And she is like 5 feet tall what did I think she would do to me?


----------



## Daveyboy

Quietgirl3 said:


> I don't know where to post this so random thoughts looks good. So I went into the work lunchroom to get a fork and their was someone standing in front of that drawer so rather than ask them to move I decided to leave and just not eat instead. I think it is funny that I am 40 years old and still can't ask someone to move. And she is like 5 feet tall what did I think she would do to me?


giggle....

I don't mean to laugh but I did something similiar today..
Something came over the printer today and someone was standing infront of the stapler...

Instead of saying excuse me.. I walked all the way back to my desk stapled it then came back.. haha
I don't always act that way.. But geez .. some days :blank..


----------



## Ckg2011

For as bad as it was, it couldn't have gone any better.


----------



## Owl-99

Quietgirl3 said:


> I don't know where to post this so random thoughts looks good. So I went into the work lunchroom to get a fork and their was someone standing in front of that drawer so rather than ask them to move I decided to leave and just not eat instead. I think it is funny that I am 40 years old and still can't ask someone to move. And she is like 5 feet tall what did I think she would do to me?


Its called avoidance.


----------



## purechaos

Quietgirl3 said:


> I don't know where to post this so random thoughts looks good. So I went into the work lunchroom to get a fork and their was someone standing in front of that drawer so rather than ask them to move I decided to leave and just not eat instead. I think it is funny that I am 40 years old and still can't ask someone to move. And she is like 5 feet tall what did I think she would do to me?


 bite your ankles?

Bring your own fork at least so you'll eat.


----------



## intheshadows

I give up.


----------



## typemismatch

Quietgirl3 said:


> I don't know where to post this so random thoughts looks good. So I went into the work lunchroom to get a fork and their was someone standing in front of that drawer so rather than ask them to move I decided to leave and just not eat instead. I think it is funny that I am 40 years old and still can't ask someone to move. And she is like 5 feet tall what did I think she would do to me?


You done the right thing. There may have been sharp knives in that very same drawer and you don't know how she would have reacted, especially as she is only 5 foot (feet?) and may instinctively use a knife for defence. In fact now I think of it, next time it might be best if you neutralise the situation, get her in a headlock, onto the floor and knee in the back. Then go get your spoon.

Edit: Oh also now I think it through, you should confiscate all the knives that are in the drawer, maybe the forks too. This woman is clearly unhinged.


----------



## nameless3903787489796

I often feel that the only people who are capable of understanding me in this world are people who also suffered from anxiety themselves.

Normal people are unable to understand me. They don't understand how difficult it is for me to survive in the job world, they don't understand how my anxiety affects my every day life. They only know how to cast blame on me, and accuse me of being lazy.

Family? Nah I don't really need them, they only add more stress to my life.


----------



## typemismatch

When I was young I told my dad I wanted to be an astronaut. He said "the sky's the limit son". So I became a curtain hook salesman instead.


----------



## typemismatch

How romantic it must have been to grow up in the cold war years. To be in a world not of foreign countries but of foreign lands. Dark mysterious places far away, on the other side of the world no less, that you could only visit in your imagination. Hearing scattered bursts of alien tongue as you explore the wavelengths of your long distance radio. Voices from a different time. Indecipherable but somehow familiar. Wondering about that one young voice on the other end. A boy perhaps, just like you. His voice travelling into outer space, bouncing off the moon and back again, down to earth and in through my bedroom window.


----------



## crimeclub

That feeling when you're turning 30 this month and you're basically no better or further ahead in life than you were when you were 20.

'No girl my age finds that hot'.gif


----------



## Quietgirl3

Brought a donut to work this morning so no need for a fork and went for a walk during my lunch so I avoided the office lunchroom completely, it was a great day!


----------



## Hush7

crimeclub said:


> That feeling when you're turning 30 this month and you're basically no better or further ahead in life than you were when you were 20.
> 
> 'No girl my age finds that hot'.gif


What? You're 29? :sus


----------



## crimeclub

Hush7 said:


> What? You're 29? :sus


Did my immaturity on SAS lead you to believe I was younger?


----------



## Hush7

crimeclub said:


> Did my immaturity on SAS lead you to believe I was younger?


I thought you were 31 for some odd reason. Haven't really seen much immaturity on your part.

:yay :hb Happy Birthday, crimeclub! :boogie :clap


----------



## komorikun

:wel *to Middle Age!*


----------



## jsgt

Moving to a new place should be like a fresh start...but why do I feel like nothing will change? Trying to hope for the best, but it's not really working. *frustrated*


----------



## purechaos

...................


----------



## intheshadows

crimeclub said:


> That feeling when you're turning 30 this month and you're basically no better or further ahead in life than you were when you were 20.
> 
> 'No girl my age finds that hot'.gif


 I have that exact same feeling.


----------



## IcedOver

In being a beginning learner of the piano/keyboard, it's really neat to learn a song piece by piece and have it click. I've just been pissing around for the last couple months, not learning any new stuff, but I got back into it the other day. Just learned the hardest one I've tried so far -- "Funeral March of a Marionette," popularly known as the theme of "Alfred Hitchcock Presents." It's got a tempo you have to keep up with throughout. Must have played it 200 times in the past two days.


----------



## riderless

Candle298 said:


> I often feel that the only people who are capable of understanding me in this world are people who also suffered from anxiety themselves.
> 
> Normal people are unable to understand me. They don't understand how difficult it is for me to survive in the job world, they don't understand how my anxiety affects my every day life. They only know how to cast blame on me, and accuse me of being lazy.
> 
> Family? Nah I don't really need them, they only add more stress to my life.


 This post resonated with me. Sometimes laziness is just that. Laziness. But other times it is a coping strategy/defence/camouflage for our levels of anxiety. If we face our fears head on ,(ie. confront), it can work out worse for us. We need time and patience which the world usually lacks.
I always wondered why my boss didn't want to nurture me!
I surely would've thrived if he had taken a personal interest in how to get the best out of me.


----------



## typemismatch

Candle298 said:


> I often feel that the only people who are capable of understanding me in this world are people who also suffered from anxiety themselves.
> 
> Normal people are unable to understand me. They don't understand how difficult it is for me to survive in the job world, they don't understand how my anxiety affects my every day life. They only know how to cast blame on me, and accuse me of being lazy.
> 
> Family? Nah I don't really need them, they only add more stress to my life.


I also agree with this, and feel compelled to say I agree with this. But not sure what to say now. So now this post seems kind of silly.

Ok so i've thought of something else. its like i dont know any people with anxiety irl. and if i did, would we be friends or would we be like negative magnet to negative magnet (or however magnets work. i'm not a magnet person) i'm happy just having no magnetism. kind of rambly now.


----------



## typemismatch

its gray outside. i have real trouble with the word gray/grey. i never know how to spell it. i just checked and its grey for proper spelling and gray if you're american (bloody yanks, ruining our language). hmm, think i prefer gray though. anyway i digress from what i was meaning to talk about which is this...

its gray/grey outside. apparently autumn started in earnest yesterday. bloody autumn. bloody school. its gray. not yellow brown and red like they taught me in school. GRAY. schools should stop sugar coating stuff. children need to be taught about the harsh realities of autumn. its GRAY!

here is some gray/grey


----------



## typemismatch

WHAT THEY TEACH US IN SCHOOL:










REALITY:










*******S!


----------



## Owl-99

How about some grey matter.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was thinking more about brown matter. I don't think I'm allowed to post it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was thinking more about brown matter. I don't think I'm allowed to post it.


what do you mean?


----------



## purechaos

I'm not taking this birth control anymore


----------



## Owl-99

^ I forgot to shave my legs as well.


----------



## IcedOver

This is kind of stupid, but I'm wondering if someone can chime in. I get a late bus home, at 9:50 p.m. Maybe once or twice a week, a woman also gets the bus who kind of looks at me when she sits down and I'm passing her to go to the back of the bus. I've thought it was more than a casual glance, but that could be just the way she looks at people. I have tried to muster the courage to smile when I pass her, but never did. She's kind of cute, maybe about 30. Yesterday the bus was late, and she was standing a few storefronts down the sidewalk behind me. She came up and asked me why the bus was so late and we talked about it being late sometimes and all that. She said she was tired and just wanted to go home and go to bed. Then she wished me a good night and smiled and went back to where she was. When we got on the bus, she said to me that it smelled nice on the bus, like flowers. I just mumbled something and went all the way to the back of the bus. When she got up to get off, she turned around and smiled and waved to me in the back. 

However . . . while I was waiting to get on the bus, I glanced down and spotted a ring on her left hand. I vaguely recall her being with a guy on the bus once, but I could be confusing her with someone else. Do women ever wear rings on the left ringfinger that aren't wedding/engagement rings? If I run into her again at the bus stop, I may go up to her and try to strike up a conversation. What do you guys say?


----------



## Quietgirl3

Well if I was not married I would wear my grandma's wedding ring on my left ring finger because that is the only one it fits. Also I would wear a ring if I wanted to keep men away but it sounds like she went out of her way to be friendly to you. If the guy has not been around for awhile maybe it was someone she used to be with that it still hurts to much to take the ring off. Hard to say. I was trying to come up with a clever way to find out if she is married, like you could say oh the bus is late again I hope your husband doesn't have dinner waiting for you at home. But since the bus comes late at night that would be a pretty crazy thing to say. Maybe someone more clever than me can come up with something.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just now heard a goose splash down at full speed in the pond out back. It just seemed kinda weird because I didn't think they fly at night. It sounded like a boulder hit the water. :lol


----------



## komorikun

People who work at hedge funds are creepy.


----------



## Marko3

I also melt when i see a cute cat...


----------



## komorikun

My farts are pretty lethal today. I went to the kitchen and when I came back (nose readjusted) ...omg....my whole room smelled like a fart.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My farts are pretty lethal today. I went to the kitchen and when I came back (nose readjusted) ...omg....my whole room smelled like a fart.


 :lol

What did you eat?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

ive missed all of you.


----------



## Folded Edge

I've decided getting off the bus 2 stops early and walking for 10 minutes, in attempt to avoid having to hang around outside the classroom with my 'classmates' is the best way forward. :sus


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Random thoughts of the day......

1. My sister showed up the other day. I fixed her some pizza and coffee. I noticed that she's now wearing silver sneakers. I mentioned that. She claims they're tan but they look silver to me.

2. In the times before the internet, I would have never guessed that it was common for people to be abnormally interested in flashlights. To the point of having an actual flashlight collection. In recent years, I have seen people who take this to unbelievable extremes. I just think that's really cool, to be honest. I like to know there are people who own flashlights that can light up an entire barn from a hundred feet away. And also that there is an entire forum dedicated to the discussion of flashlights.

3. I ordered a cable off Amazon a week ago and I still haven't seen it. I don't know what the hell is going on with them lately but I'm pissed. 

4. I'm thinking about getting my Xbox out and playing KOTOR just for the pure hell of it. I haven't played my Xbox in so long it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't even work. I don't think I ever actually completed KOTOR (or can it even be completed?) but I remember really liking it.

5. My feet are cold.

6. I've consumed 48 cans of Diet Pepsi in the last two weeks.

7. I just heard a really loud motorcycle. That was random.


----------



## komorikun

Ordered a couple things on amazon just now. 

dominoes (double nine), tile lock super scrabble, and a twin size airbed


My sister came over the other day and it was hell sleeping with her on my tiny mattress. Need an airbed for future houseguests.


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dropped a can of Lysol on my big toe. I have no words for how bad that hurt. You never really look at a can of Lysol and think about the potential it has for causing unbelievable pain.


----------



## steelmyhead

Note to self: Buy a punching bag.


----------



## Daveyboy

It's Friday night.. and all I can think of is... Time for Bed..


----------



## Quietgirl3

For me time to play Mario Kart


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. Today I had probably the most random experience I've had in a long time. 

My dad and I went to the store to buy some soda. As we were walking to the car, I hear a car horn honking repeatedly so I look around to see where it's coming from. I finally see there's a car with an old guy in the passenger seat and he's pointing at me and motioning for me to "come here".

I was a little hesitant (I mean it was already weird enough) but I figured maybe he was in trouble or something so I walked over. He just looked at me with a completely straight face and says...

"Did you hear about the invisible man that married the invisible woman?"

At this point, I was almost scared. I mean, WTF? So I just walked away. We got in the car and we heard the same horn honking and I saw another guy standing there looking like "WTF?". We heard it several more times before we left. 

So basically, this old man sat there doing that to everyone he saw. :con


----------



## typemismatch

Querulous humdrum. Snubbed by the potato farmers. If only they knew. How good I could be. Yes siree, how good I could be. Turn their potatoes to gold. Yes I can. Gold. What use is gold they say. Can't eat gold. What use am I? Oh well, no use at all.


----------



## komorikun

The new roommate is odd. He doesn't seem to understand that we don't share anything. He was using my sponge in the kitchen. And I suspect he used my dove bar soap for bathing!! I kept finding the dish it was in full of water and one time I put it up in the bathtub shelf and found it later on the corner of the bathtub. So gross. So I hid it and now he is using this really old barely used dial soap that was sitting above the bathroom sink for months/years. It is almost gone now and I saw yellow residue from that soap in the bathtub. Is he so cheap, he won't even buy his own soap or what? I hope he's not using my shampoo and conditioner. Also used my toilet paper, so now I'm keeping it in my room. The other female roommate has done the same. 

He appears to be working, so he's not that broke. And he just bought a new zojirushi rice cooker and a huge brita water filter tank. 

Should I put a passive-aggressive note in the bathroom/kitchen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Should I put a passive-aggressive note in the bathroom/kitchen?


 :lol

Hell yes! And take pictures!


----------



## komorikun

I just saw the backside of this guy when I came home and I think it's a different guy, not Kenji. He had his hair in some dorky small ponytail. Probably gay. 

I already ratted on him to the Japanese woman downstairs that runs this place. She collects our rents in cash for the landlord in exchange for cheaper rent and her room has its own bathroom. She also picks out new roommates. She did not know this guy was here. Kusobaba is still trying to keep that room but not pay rent even though she has been gone since May. Man, **** kusobaba. 

This guy is always in the kitchen. Should have known it's not Kenji (who was always gone).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why does stainless steel stain?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Should I put a passive-aggressive note in the bathroom/kitchen?


I agree make a note and take a pic of it...
Try to scare him a little....haha



komorikun said:


> He had his hair in some dorky small ponytail. Probably gay.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

komorikun said:


> And I suspect he used my dove bar soap for bathing!!


 omg...ask him!


----------



## komorikun

Since I think the new roommate is gay, I shall now refer to him here as "The Okama." Or maybe I should call him "Sekken Dorobou."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hush7 said:


> I'm starting to believe that Komorikun lives in hell. How is it possible that she always has crazy roommates?


 I wouldn't necessarily call them crazy. Just...colorful.


----------



## laysiaj

Insta girlfriend.


----------



## crimeclub

laysiaj said:


> Insta girlfriend.


I'm almost an insta-boyfriend, just a little longer of being alone and I think the desperation will have sufficiently set it. Just add water...by flicking it in my face to get my attention and I'll look over and say "Okay."

Insta-boyfriend!


----------



## laysiaj

crimeclub said:


> I'm almost an insta-boyfriend, just a little longer of being alone and I think the desperation will have sufficiently set it. Just add water...by flicking it in my face to get my attention and I'll look over and say "Okay."
> 
> Insta-boyfriend!


LOL!
You understand!


----------



## komorikun

Mouse!! Mouse in my room!!! It was going for my 15 pound bag of rice. I went to the closet to check on other food stuffs and it jumped out and ran toward my bed and got caught in a plastic baggy then it jumped out and ran over my bed towards the window/heater and went out through some hole.


----------



## Marko3

lol why are awesome ppl of skype online only at nite?


----------



## Hush7

Marko3 said:


> lol why are awesome ppl of skype online only at nite?


Night Owls?


----------



## Marko3

Hush7 said:


> Night Owls?


haha.. that hi energy cat.. the last part when he starts to jump sideways.. just lol

yeah. thats me.. i guess im cat meself too


----------



## intheshadows

I feel so restless at the moment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Mouse!! Mouse in my room!!! It was going for my 15 pound bag of rice. I went to the closet to check on other food stuffs and it jumped out and ran toward my bed and got caught in a plastic baggy then it jumped out and ran over my bed towards the window/heater and went out through some hole.


 Were you scared?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad always scares the hell out of me. Here it is the middle of the night. I went to get some Pepsi and I'm coming back to my room. The hallway is absolutely dead silent and dark and I suddenly hear this snorting sound off to the side. Which causes me to jump like 3 feet because I startle really easy. I look over and can just barely make out my dad's silhouette just standing there in the bathroom doorway.

No matter what he does at night, he never makes a sound until he does and so it always just comes out of nowhere.

Once I was going to the bathroom in the middle of the night and there was a storm. Suddenly, the lightening lit up the background and I just saw this outline of a person standing right in front of me! Holy hell! I've never known anyone who wonders around in the dark as much as he does EVERY night.


----------



## Reckoner7

I was told today that the average size of a woman is 5ft 3 and for a guy 5ft 8. I thought both would be higher, maybe we are shrinking as a species.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nah! It can't be! Can it? So many similarities.


----------



## riderless

ouch my finger hurts//
don't tell me I have to go back to that mickey mouse therapy house again!


----------



## purechaos

riderless said:


> ouch my finger hurts//
> don't tell me i have to go back to that mickey mouse therapy house again!


----------



## typemismatch

Don't mind me. I'll just stand over here in the corner.


----------



## typemismatch

Life is like a delicate flower. Let's say a tulip, that's a delicate flower. I mean I'm no flower expert. I just went with tulip because that's like one of the three flowers I can name along with daffodil, pansy and self raising flower. But a tulip is delicate. If a horse came along and stood on a tulip it would change the shape of the tulip. Similarly in life if a horse came along and stood on you it would change the shape of you. Ergo life is like a delicate flower.


----------



## typemismatch

Oops, I can't sleep, so I'm rambling on here instead


----------



## typemismatch

I have a sudden overwhelming desire for a yoghurt. Oh god I need yoghurt. I don't have yoghurt. Would the supermarket deliver, and at this time of night? What's the minimum spend for home delivery? I just want a yoghurt.


----------



## riderless

^
whatever drugs he's on, I want them too.
I love yoghurt too by the way. The creamier sort, to tell you the troof.


----------



## TenYears

typemismatch said:


> Life is like a delicate flower. Let's say a tulip, that's a delicate flower. I mean I'm no flower expert. I just went with tulip because that's like one of the three flowers I can name along with daffodil, pansy and self raising flower. But a tulip is delicate. If a horse came along and stood on a tulip it would change the shape of the tulip. Similarly in life if a horse came along and stood on you it would change the shape of you. Ergo life is like a delicate flower.


I have an exgf that used to call herself a "delicate flower". Be a gentleman, I'm a delicate flower. Wait on me hand and foot, I'm a delicate flower. Kiss my arse, I'm a delicate flower. I should've bought a horse and made it stand on her haha.


----------



## typemismatch

Turn your hymn books to page 72 and sing along.

Praise the Lord for He is gre-at
Oh my gosh what a wonderful guy
Praise the lo-ord, Praise the lo-ord
Oh my gosh what a wonderful guy
Such a humble Lord he i-i-is
Only asks of us that we sacrifice our li-ives 
In complete obedience and deference and total and utter worshippingness of his total awesomene-ess
Oh my gosh what a wonderful guy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's been time to man up for ages now...I still need to man up though


----------



## komorikun

I think the Okama who loves cooking and stealing soap is moving out sometime soon. I heard him on the phone asking about a room. He sounded kind of tense. He was trying to make sure he could get the room and something about how he didn't want to end up staying in a hotel again (and losing lots of money). Discussion over the deposit too.

Wonder if the Kusobaba is coming back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wonder why there aren't any birds called "Italy"?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I finally tried Typhoo tea. I've always kind of stared longingly at it as I walked by it in the store but never really wanted to spend my tea money on an unknown. 

Not bad with milk and sweetener. I could swear Tetley and Typhoo are made by exactly the same people.


----------



## TenYears

I'm having new nightmares, and it's official now, they are recurring. Yay! One of them is so f-ed up I don't even want to describe it. It's keeping with the same theme as the recurring thoughts that invade my head all day long. It's so scary I wake up sweating and out of breath. Maybe I'm really finally losing my mind. I can only hope. Being out of touch and lost in some strange psychotic fantasy world > dealing with a reality that I can never change and that has become hell on earth. Guys in white coats will be coming to take me away haha anytime now.

Or maybe I just didn't get enough sleep last night lmao. Who knows.


----------



## riderless

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's been time to man up for ages now...I still need to man up though


 Women haven't complained about this expression?
Never heard of "woman up"......


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> Women haven't complained about this expression?
> Never heard of "woman up"......


Very true Rider - I hate the term "man-up" almost as much as the word "loser" - to think we're still using words like that when we're supposed to be more aware of each others frailties as individuals is ridiculous.


----------



## riderless

don said:


> Very true Rider - I hate the term "man-up" almost as much as the word "loser" - to think we're still using words like that when we're supposed to be more aware of each others frailties as individuals is ridiculous.


 "Woman up", would definitely have been a more appropriate word to use in my work place , if the intended meaning was " to be stronger mentally and physically". The place would've fallen apart if not for them...


----------



## komorikun

Gross. The Okama keeps cooking canned sardines. Can't wait for him to be gone.


----------



## riderless

^
what would you have to complain about , if you didn't have those Japanese roomies?


----------



## komorikun

riderless said:


> ^
> what would you have to complain about , if you didn't have those Japanese roomies?


I can complain about my rotten parental unit till the cows come home.


----------



## komorikun

I'm always super surprised when someone very old still has living parents. Like my boss is 61 and his dad is still alive. Would it be rude to say "Your dad is still alive!!?"?


----------



## riderless

komorikun said:


> I'm always super surprised when someone very old still has living parents. Like my boss is 61 and his dad is still alive. Would it be rude to say "Your dad is still alive!!?"?


 maybe but hilarious at the same time!


----------



## Daveyboy

I saw someone today at work I haven't seen in 10 years..

After a few minutes they said..
"Oh Davey, it's you!, I didn't even recognize you"..

If I was a girl I would have cried..
But I'm a man so I just ran to the bathroom..:cry..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Gross. The Okama keeps cooking canned sardines. Can't wait for him to be gone.


 I can't stand sardines cooked. They're not too bad right out of the can with mayo or something. They definitely are stinky though.



riderless said:


> ^
> what would you have to complain about , if you didn't have those Japanese roomies?





komorikun said:


> I can complain about my rotten parental unit till the cows come home.


 I'm happy just to see Komorikun post. Always. I have to admit that I kind of can't wait to see what she has to say when she makes a post.


----------



## typemismatch

I'm never prepared for anything. Here I am at a hotel that doesn't sell chocolate. Goddamit. Is this even legal.


----------



## riderless

^
visiting pubs typemismatch and not drinking?


----------



## Quietgirl3

During my lunch today called the vet to order more heartworm pills for my dog, they told me I can pick them up this evening. I spent the rest of the day wondering exactly what time evening starts. What if I come in and their evening starts after my evening and I am shamed? I am going to pick them up tomorrow to be safe.


----------



## Quietgirl3

I get off work at 3 and the vet is right behind my work so picking them up tomorrow was the right decision. I try to avoid using the phone, just ordering the pills was a stressful event for me.


----------



## komorikun

what the **** are fairy lights?


----------



## typemismatch

riderless said:


> ^
> visiting pubs typemismatch and not drinking?


Are you mad? I think there is a law against that. I had a couple of pints and a fancy pants sandwich. But no chocolate :cry.


----------



## typemismatch

komorikun said:


> what the **** are fairy lights?


Lights you put on your Christmas tree. A Christmas tree is a tree (real or fake) that you put in your living room. Nobody knows why people do this. Just some lunatic once decided to do it then all the neighbours thought they better keep up, and now here we are - a planet of lunatics. What do you call fairy lights?

There should be a sign outside earth for people arriving from outer space:

Earth. A planet of lunatics.


----------



## komorikun

We're all mad here.


----------



## blue2

Madness is subjective


----------



## typemismatch

But subjectivity is objective


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody ever tried to train a puppy, particularly a German shepherd puppy? I've almost never been exposed to puppies. My sister's family recently got a GS puppy and now they don't know what to do with it. It's maddening because they have a checkered history with pets. They tend to bring new pets in when they already have them, causing the ones they have to be annoyed. They did that with cats and now with dogs (stuck their four cats in the dank cellar for years when they got a new dog). 

For the past few years they've just had one pet -- a gentle, sweet mutt with some yellow lab in him. Then they decided they wanted a puppy and bought a GS female puppy. Why, I don't know. I've only met the dog once, but it's going through the puppy biting phase, biting just about anything that's near it. The problem is that no one in the family is available to train it. The kids are growing up and doing their own things, and both my sister and her husband work. The dog they had horsed around with the puppy, but now seems depressed. I'm worried that this puppy will grow up untrained and untrainable, and because it's such an intimidating dog, it'll bite someone and be carted to the shelter where it'll be put down, possibly. They've already made rumblings about selling it because of the biting, but knowing them, they'll just keep it around until it's too late. Anyway, just rambling.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

komorikun said:


> what the **** are fairy lights?


Fairy lights are tiny little led lights in small bunches that look like branches. They are small and twinkly  I know this because I have a young daughter who recently got a room renovation with girly junk in it.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

IcedOver said:


> Anybody ever tried to train a puppy, particularly a German shepherd puppy? I've almost never been exposed to puppies. My sister's family recently got a GS puppy and now they don't know what to do with it. It's maddening because they have a checkered history with pets. They tend to bring new pets in when they already have them, causing the ones they have to be annoyed. They did that with cats and now with dogs (stuck their four cats in the dank cellar for years when they got a new dog).
> 
> For the past few years they've just had one pet -- a gentle, sweet mutt with some yellow lab in him. Then they decided they wanted a puppy and bought a GS female puppy. Why, I don't know. I've only met the dog once, but it's going through the puppy biting phase, biting just about anything that's near it. The problem is that no one in the family is available to train it. The kids are growing up and doing their own things, and both my sister and her husband work. The dog they had horsed around with the puppy, but now seems depressed. I'm worried that this puppy will grow up untrained and untrainable, and because it's such an intimidating dog, it'll bite someone and be carted to the shelter where it'll be put down, possibly. They've already made rumblings about selling it because of the biting, but knowing them, they'll just keep it around until it's too late. Anyway, just rambling.


Do they have any fenced in area they can train the puppy in? We installed a doggy door, bought a large kennel, took a door off it and then pushed it against the doggy door every night. The puppy quickly learned she could go out the door when she got bored, do her business and come back into a crate with a comfy bed in it inside the house. It wasn't long and she was so used to go outside to go to the bathroom that she never even tried to go inside when she was in there loose. She automatically went out the door to go because that's where she always went.


----------



## IcedOver

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Do they have any fenced in area they can train the puppy in?


Yes, they have a crate for the dog and what I guess is called a cyclone fence that surrounds their yard so their other dog can run around all he wants, and this dog can as well. They don't have a doggy door. It's less about getting outside than training this dog not to bite and to respect them as its masters. They're not able to put the time in that is necessary to train this dog (it's about four months old, by the way). My niece already said she hates the dog. It just seems like an air of resentment is around the dog, and it makes me worried that this dog isn't going to grow up right and it will be a monster of a dog with an attitude.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

my rhyme is dope
i shine with flows


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

IcedOver said:


> Yes, they have a crate for the dog and what I guess is called a cyclone fence that surrounds their yard so their other dog can run around all he wants, and this dog can as well. They don't have a doggy door. It's less about getting outside than training this dog not to bite and to respect them as its masters. They're not able to put the time in that is necessary to train this dog (it's about four months old, by the way). My niece already said she hates the dog. It just seems like an air of resentment is around the dog, and it makes me worried that this dog isn't going to grow up right and it will be a monster of a dog with an attitude.


I'm afraid there's not much you can do then. If they aren't willing to put the time in with the pup then it's best if they get rid of him fast to someone who might have time and inclination to work with him. That very well be the best thing for him at this rate. As well as the best thing for them, because it sounds like a recipe for disaster right now.


----------



## Daveyboy

I got a deep paper cut on the tip of my index finger yesterday...

It hurt..
Now I just banged it on my cabinet and it's bleeding again..
It hurt..

So I wrapped it in a paper towel and cried... But only a little cause I'm a manly man..


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> I got a deep paper cut on the tip of my index finger yesterday...
> 
> It hurt..
> Now I just banged it on my cabinet and it's bleeding again..
> It hurt..
> 
> So I wrapped it in a paper towel and cried... But only a little cause I'm a manly man..


I smashed my little finger on my left hand and got a shallow cut on the inside of my right wrist when I took out my air conditioner out of the window a few weeks ago.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> I smashed my little finger on my left hand and got a shallow cut on the inside of my right wrist when I took out my air conditioner out of the window a few weeks ago.


Ouch..
Did you cry?
Or did you curse, and want to smash the a/c into a million pieces and hit the first person you saw?? Haha

Oh .. Did you pick out a costume?
And can you send me a pic..


----------



## komorikun

I didn't really feel it to be honest. Taking the AC out is definitely not a one person job. My window is hard to move and once I got it up the aircon was shaking and I had to grab it real fast. ooof.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I smashed my little finger on my left hand and got a shallow cut on the inside of my right wrist when I took out my air conditioner out of the window a few weeks ago.





Daveyboy said:


> Ouch..
> Did you cry?
> Or did you curse, and want to smash the a/c into a million pieces and hit the first person you saw?? Haha
> 
> Oh .. Did you pick out a costume?
> And can you send me a pic..


 @komorikun

You should dress up as a cat. Maybe just wear ears, whiskers and a tail.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Approaching 27 years with no drivers license...that's gotta change ASAP


----------



## riderless

I'm no cleverer than yesterday.
No more perceptive than tomorrow.
I'm just as sinful as 2 hours ago.
I'm looking much older than one minute before.
I'm not as funny as I used to be because I've lost
the little charm I did have.

Now, Mr. Brightside what is your view on the state of the nation?


----------



## komorikun

Easy to confuse this thread with the 18+ version.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...your-laptop-212284/index2.html#post1076043873


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Gross. The Okama keeps cooking canned sardines. Can't wait for him to be gone.


Well the Okama moved out on Saturday. And just an hour ago I heard another person (female, Koreanish name from Okinawa) move in. This is like the 3rd person in that room since August.

I sent an email to Kusobaba about this, asking if the landlord knows. And if Fumina (the dishwash b*tch) is giving them the key.


----------



## komorikun

Just made my first passive aggressive note, telling the new person that I use the bathroom 8:00-8:20am. Shoved it under her door just now while she was in the shower.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The bathroom that is designated as mine here in this condo is very small. It's probably just a little bigger than one of those old phone booths. For some reason, I just want to go in there, close the door, turn the light off and just sit on the floor in the darkest corner and not come back out until I get hungry or sleepy.

Don't know quite why. I've always had this weird thing for really tiny, dark rooms.


----------



## purechaos

I can talk philosophy, books, science all day. But, if you start talking about feelings, love, and the like... I suddenly don't feel like talking anymore.


----------



## nameless3903787489796

Don't change who you are and never let your guard down. If you do, someone will hurt you again. There are no good people in the world. Trust no one. People are selfish and only consumed with themselves. They will take advantage of and walk over whomever stands in their way. Unfortunately, I have been taken advantage of many times because of my kind-hearted and generous nature. I've learned to never trust anyone. People have used me to get what they want and I've been hurt too many times in the past. I am a loner and prefer to be one.


----------



## TenYears

I've decided I want a lobotomy. To erase all my bad memories. Srs. But, they're kind of hard to do on yourself. I mean, I could do it on myself. All I'd need is a powersaw and a sharp knife. Use my bathroom mirror. Just gotta take out the right parts, not the wrong ones, that the tricky part. Superglue my skull back, sew it all up, and good as new. Hmmm...I think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## typemismatch

TenYears said:


> I've decided I want a lobotomy. To erase all my bad memories. Srs. But, they're kind of hard to do on yourself. I mean, I could do it on myself. All I'd need is a powersaw and a sharp knife. Use my bathroom mirror. Just gotta take out the right parts, not the wrong ones, that the tricky part. Superglue my skull back, sew it all up, and good as new. Hmmm...I think I'm gonna do it.


I'll do it. I'm quite handy with a chainsaw. I cut down some trees once. I'm sure brain surgery is not so different. Better than have me sawing all day back and forth back and forth with an ordinary saw. I'd get knackered doing that. Do you know a good anesthetist? Or maybe just a few ibuprofen and a couple of whiskys would do. Yeah... you bring the whisky, I'll bring the chainsaw.


----------



## riderless

My real disability is blindness.
I can't see past their faults.
They must have inner beauty but I can't see it.
Blessed are they who can see that beauty.

My eyes are just as superficial as the rest.
Self-contratulatory on noticing their weaknesses.
How clever am I!
But can I see any further?

Look further and you'll see a mirror too.
But this time the mirror surprises you.
Their inner beauty is yours.
Wow.

All this time I've been living in a pessimistic illusion
"Is that all there is?" goes the song
My profound deafness finally hears the song for the first time
"No there is much much more" I reply
"Only I've just started to see it for the first time"

I choose to live in a different world
If that world is more beautiful
then why not!
Rider is more than a fat toad
See how that flowed?
He is not owed
He just growed
Beyond his code
His mode
is to leave the lawn
unmowed


----------



## PlayerOffGames

purechaos said:


> I can talk philosophy, books, science all day.


 i cant talk about those but i can talk about feelings :blank


----------



## komorikun

So many conservative republicans at my job. Religious to boot. Creepy.


----------



## TenYears

typemismatch said:


> I'll do it. I'm quite handy with a chainsaw. I cut down some trees once. I'm sure brain surgery is not so different. Better than have me sawing all day back and forth back and forth with an ordinary saw. I'd get knackered doing that. Do you know a good anesthetist? Or maybe just a few ibuprofen and a couple of whiskys would do. Yeah... you bring the whisky, I'll bring the chainsaw.


On my way!  I'm bringing enough whiskey for you, too. I just shaved my noggin and drew some dotted lines on there for ya. Watch out for kickback on the chainsaw, I'm kind of hardheaded. Once you get in there just use an eggbeater to stir things around a bit. That should do it. We can record it and put it on SAS!


----------



## laysiaj

I was talking to my sister the other day. She's a bit of an overplanner and we were discussing what to do if one of us dies. She has kids, I do not. She wants to be buried so her kids have some place to physically go to remember her. I know, this is morbid. I feel like many people have ideas as to what should happen to their bodies and who would miss them and things like that. 

She asked me what I wanted done if I died. My response? Donate whatever organ you can, I don't really care after that. And then I went on a rant about the unimportance of existing. Not in a depressing, I hate my life and want to die kind of way. It was more an extreme apathy to life. If I die, I die. If I live, I live. 

I wish I could explain more articulately. I have been so crazy busy lately and really stressed but more than that, I feel increasingly apathetic about my place in this world. I love what I do but there are others who can do what I do. I am understanding the depths of my inconsequence. 

Honestly, it is a bit of a scary place to be.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So today, I saw this dude who used to live upstairs from me in the parking lot at the grocery store. 

I had my mom take me to get some tea. Before I went in, she mentioned this car that was parking directly in front of her. There was a boxer dog in the front seat and I guess she recognized it (and the car). She just basically said "I hope that's not the guy who used to live upstairs".

I had no idea what she was talking about. I didn't even remember him at first. When I came back out, she said "That WAS him"

The deal was that he used to dress really nice and keep his car really clean. I guess he'd fallen on hard times. He apparently used to beat his GF when he lived here. I never heard anything but the girl upstairs said he did.

It's weird though. No matter how crappy of a human being he was. I kind of felt bad for him.


----------



## riderless

What's worse? Wasting time or money?


----------



## IcedOver

A tad pissed at the moment. This guy at work is a horror fan and was telling another guy about having recently watched "The Cabin in the Woods"; the other guy hadn't viewed it. I didn't go to it in the theater, but it's one I've had on my radar, and I've been trying to avoid spoilers. Inconsiderately, he started to talk about the end, so I plugged up my ears rather than rush from the room or tell him not to talk about it. It sounded like he was done, but when I took my hands down, he let out another little comment about the end of it -- a little ambiguous about what he was talking about, but it probably sums it up. Damn it!


----------



## typemismatch

Oh


----------



## Quietgirl3

This afternoon I went to a different location of the same taco chain I always go to. Made me feel like I was in a video game and I just unlocked a new level.


----------



## Daveyboy

Growing weary of opening the door and handing out candy.......
Think it's time for the lights to go out...haha

Though some people seem to chat with me more with my mask on...
Think I'll wear it all week....haha


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Growing weary of opening the door and handing out candy.......
> Think it's time for the lights to go out...haha
> 
> Though some people seem to chat with me more with my mask on...
> Think I'll wear it all week....haha


No one comes here for some reason. Then again our doorbell doesn't work. I saw some little ****s try to go trick-or-treating at Walgreens....WTF!?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> No one comes here for some reason. Then again our doorbell doesn't work. I saw some little ****s try to go trick-or-treating at Walgreens....WTF!?


:lol Lame beggars..

Oooo.. I can put the lights back on.... 
It's raining..:clap
Halloween is officially over..


----------



## intheshadows

It's all downhill now.


----------



## Quietgirl3

Looking forward to work on Monday because everyone will bring their leftover candy


----------



## monotonous

maybe i wont be such a disappointment when im dead


----------



## millenniumman75

Should I take a melatonin tonight?


----------



## Daveyboy

I think my downstairs neighbors moved out last night...
I saw them packing up a U-haul...

Not sure how I feel.. They were pretty quiet (lately), but not very friendly.:blank..

Maybe I will get lucky and some young Nursing Students will move in....


----------



## riderless

monotonous said:


> maybe i wont be such a disappointment when im dead


 chances are you won't know if you will be or not anyway,


----------



## riderless

someone said this:

"when I discovered that life was not all about me, I finally came to my senses"

you mean life's not all about me?


----------



## TenYears

And so the next holiday is Thanksgiving, and of course Christmas is not far behind. No escaping it now. I just wanta go into a coma for the next two months. I've gotten to the point I guess where all I do is remember loved ones that were still alive in years past, some of them just a couple years ago. Let the seasonal and holiday depression begin. No use fighting it, it's coming.


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I think my downstairs neighbors moved out last night...
> I saw them packing up a U-haul...
> 
> Not sure how I feel.. They were pretty quiet (lately), but not very friendly.:blank..
> 
> Maybe I will get lucky and some young Nursing Students will move in....


I wanna move in there! We could cook together and have cheesy movie nights. :clap Oh, and pillow fights during Pretty Little Liars commercial breaks. :yay


----------



## crimeclub

Daveyboy said:


> I think my downstairs neighbors moved out last night...
> I saw them packing up a U-haul...
> 
> Not sure how I feel.. They were pretty quiet (lately), but not very friendly.:blank..
> 
> Maybe I will get lucky and some young Nursing Students will move in....


I'm a Nursing student.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I wanna move in there! We could cook together and have cheesy movie nights. :clap Oh, and pillow fights during Pretty Little Liars commercial breaks. :yay














crimeclub said:


> I'm a Nursing student.


----------



## Ckg2011

An on that bomb shell, it's time to end.


----------



## IcedOver

Wasn't really into Halloween this year. I've been carving the pumpkins with the little Pumpkin Masters saws for 21 years, and usually do more than one, but this year I just did the one. Like it?


----------



## Daveyboy

IcedOver said:


> Wasn't really into Halloween this year. I've been carving the pumpkins with the little Pumpkin Masters saws for 21 years, and usually do more than one, but this year I just did the one. Like it?


Wow.. Awesome..

I used to carve pumpkins myself a few years ago but stopped..
I would buy those stencils too.. But the only ones I would ever try was the common cat and the moon ones...
Like this..


----------



## Daveyboy

My socks feel tight.....


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Wow.. Awesome..
> 
> I used to carve pumpkins myself a few years ago but stopped..
> I would buy those stencils too.. But the only ones I would ever try was the common cat and the moon ones...
> Like this..


I used to carve cats, houses, haunted houses with ghosts, etc. I never used stencils though. I'd just draw something I liked on my pumpkin and carve away. Sometimes I'd borrow an idea I'd spot online if I couldn't think of anything. Anyone that complimented my pumpkins would get extra candy. 



Daveyboy said:


> My socks feel tight.....


Did I leave my socks at your place? Maybe you accidentally put mine on? :b


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Did I leave my socks at your place? Maybe you accidentally put mine on? :b


No... I still have the socks you left here...
I am wearing them now...:b

Oh I just realized both are right ...:fall.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Stop taking this medication right away and talk to your doctor if your skin starts coming off or your tongue disappears. Tell your doctor if you turn purple or turn into a barking dog. Seek help immediately if you wake up with no arms or legs or your hair falls out. This medication is not intended to work the way it says it does and just about anything might happen if you take it. So don't blame us.


----------



## purechaos

WillYouStopDave said:


> Stop taking this medication right away and talk to your doctor if your skin starts coming off or your tongue disappears. Tell your doctor if you turn purple or turn into a barking dog. Seek help immediately if you wake up with no arms or legs or your hair falls out. This medication is not intended to work the way it says it does and just about anything might happen if you take it. So don't blame us.


 Purple skin? The Lamictal rash...

I remember when I started taking it. My paranoia and hypochondriac tendencies kicked in pretty hard for awhile, lol.


----------



## Folded Edge

Daveyboy said:


>


:lol :clap That really made me laugh. Thanks Daveyboy :yes


----------



## komorikun

Peed in a cup and dumped it into the kitchen sink an hour ago. Probably the 5th time I've done it so far at this apartment. The new chick, who is almost never here, decided to take a 30 minute shower right at the time I wake up. I needed to take my morning piss. Speaking of which, how did she get the entire bathroom floor wet?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Peed in a cup and dumped it into the kitchen sink an hour ago. Probably the 5th time I've done it so far at this apartment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Terrible dream. What I was dreaming right before I woke up. I had been dreaming about something else and suddenly, I was in the middle of the woods somewhere unfamiliar. There were a bunch of people all around but I didn't know anyone. I kept asking people where I was and no one would talk to me. 

I woke up right then. I was so glad it wasn't real. It was one of those surreal dreams that seems ultra real at the time even if it's ridiculous.


----------



## Folded Edge

Mature student 'insight to university open day' tomorrow. Hopefully some of those attending will actually be 'mature', rather than just being 21 or just over. 
The admissions person I spoke to a few weeks ago, mentioned that he wished that it was a legal requirement for all university students to be 25 or older before being admitted :lol :b​


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes I wish my head would turn into an oscillating fan head.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes I wish my head would turn into an oscillating fan head.


Hahaha! I can't even tell you the first thing that popped into my head when I read that :b A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## intheshadows

I took a week off work simply to get away from the bull****.


----------



## typemismatch

This place has been kinda slow. Had to go over and check out the society & culture forum :um I think I'll just stay here and talk about yogurt/yoghurt.


----------



## Quietgirl3

Started missing some of the food back south so bought some canned greens to eat with my dinner. Not the same as homemade at all. Yuck!


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> Wasn't really into Halloween this year. I've been carving the pumpkins with the little Pumpkin Masters saws for 21 years, and usually do more than one, but this year I just did the one. Like it?


Indeed! That is an amazing carving IcedOver! :clap


----------



## Daveyboy

Woke up from 3rd nightmare of the week.....

Gotta be something to it..?.
Maybe I'm dying or something...


Maybe it's the new Poptarts....:afr.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why don't they ever show people sitting on the toilet in movies?


----------



## meandernorth

How many days until summer?


----------



## intheshadows

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why don't they ever show people sitting on the toilet in movies?


There were a few in 1994.


----------



## intheshadows

shorefog said:


> How many days until summer?


Too many.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

intheshadows said:


> There were a few in 1994.


 I just wondered. You know. A lot of times in a movie you'll see a character sitting there on the bus or something with their chin in their hand just lost in thought. They seem to like to do things like that so it helps with suspension of disbelief. It's like the camera isn't there and this is the person just doing everyday things. Well, I'm sure people sit on the toilet and think all the time.


----------



## coldmorning

intheshadows said:


> There were a few in 1994.


Pulp fiction comes to mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coldmorning said:


> Pulp fiction comes to mind.


 Compare these things.......

1. The amount of time real people spend on the toilet versus the amount of time movie characters spend on the toilet

2. The amount of time real people spend on high speed car chases versus the amount of time movie characters spend on high speed car chases.


----------



## meandernorth

intheshadows said:


> Too many.


Agreed. We need a fast-forward button for winter.


----------



## intheshadows

coldmorning said:


> Pulp fiction comes to mind.


 Dumb and Dumber too. : D


----------



## typemismatch

shorefog said:


> Agreed. We need a fast-forward button for winter.


There are too many humans. If there were less of us we could keep the southern hemisphere empty and all migrate there in October. Just like geese. But with less flying and more waddling, so more like penguins. It would be so much fun too. Everyone getting all ready for the big day, then starting off on our intrepid journey. There would be many hazards on the way and some of us will succumb to mild peril. But for the ones who make it, what joy! I suggest we Europeans take over Australia in our winter and the Americans take Uruguay.


----------



## typemismatch

coldmorning said:


> Pulp fiction comes to mind.


Trainspotting. Although that wasn't exactly _on_ the toilet. :flush


----------



## typemismatch

WillYouStopDave said:


> Compare these things.......
> 
> 1. The amount of time real people spend on the toilet versus the amount of time movie characters spend on the toilet
> 
> 2. The amount of time real people spend on high speed car chases versus the amount of time movie characters spend on high speed car chases.


Plus you never get to see them sleeping. Especially in something like 24, surely he has to sleep, no? I've only watched the first season, but I would like to see a new season where the first 8 episodes or of him sleeping.


----------



## komorikun

*Blowing Nose in Shower*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-kitchen-bathroom-sink-705689/#post1076412777


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Edging closer to the big "three-O", really gotta start actively & persistently directing my life


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-kitchen-bathroom-sink-705689/#post1076412777


 I don't blow my nose at all. I pick my nose. This is why I smile real big when I shake hands with people. :lol


----------



## typemismatch

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't blow my nose at all. I pick my nose. This is why I smile real big when I shake hands with people. :lol


again. this statement just seems perfect for you're profile pic


----------



## meandernorth

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't blow my nose at all. I pick my nose. This is why I smile real big when I shake hands with people. :lol


LOL. That's terrible.


----------



## typemismatch

I remember when I was a child and very rarely I would get this thing happen. Like someone opening a door to another dimension in my head. It it it it it it it it it it it it it it it it my head would go. Seems so long ago now, but I remember it so clearly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sigmoid Fraud. The hero of all of the world's most clever sadists.


----------



## Quietgirl3

My dog ate something gross looking in the yard before I could stop him. Hope he does not barf it back up on the bed tonight.


----------



## komorikun

My dad shipped two packages to me on Friday and they got here on Monday!! All the way across the country. Super fast. I doubt that he paid extra since I wasn't in a hurry to get either item.


----------



## steelmyhead

We are ourselves empires.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My dad shipped two packages to me on Friday and they got here on Monday!! All the way across the country. Super fast. I doubt that he paid extra since I wasn't in a hurry to get either item.


 Anything cool?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Anything cool?


4 tubes of metro cream and my diploma.


----------



## blue2

karenw said:


> If my manager had people skills she would be dangerous.


Managers that don't work their way up from the bottom of the ladder generally just have a massive ego ...:yes


----------



## blue2

karenw said:


> As a team we think she enjoys picking fault with our work & theres more of an atmosphere, we think & laugh about whose gonna be told about something ridiculous today. it was my turn today. Ive not got the energy to give a ****.


She is asserting her authority as alpha female monkeys do that too...:teeth...next time she says something give her a banana


----------



## funnynihilist

typemismatch said:


> Plus you never get to see them sleeping. Especially in something like 24, surely he has to sleep, no? I've only watched the first season, but I would like to see a new season where the first 8 episodes or of him sleeping.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_(film)


----------



## meandernorth

The extended forecast shows a light at the end of the "cold weather" tunnel.


----------



## IcedOver

Today could be viewed as one of the darker days in this country's history. I called it back in '08.


----------



## Quietgirl3

I like you people, you are always where I left you.


----------



## komorikun

Thank god it will be warmer next week. Above 35 or so is okay. 40 definitely. Once it gets below that....ack....really bad if it's windy.


----------



## Quietgirl3

anything below 80 is to cold for me


----------



## meandernorth

Quietgirl3 said:


> anything below 80 is to cold for me


I would gladly give up the Internet and live at the beach year-round.


----------



## komorikun

Well, I prefer 75 for the daytime and 60-65 or so for sleeping.


----------



## blue2

Damn I was talking to my dog and she said I was old that sucks..:um


----------



## jsgt

I wonder how much the power bill will be. :con


----------



## typemismatch

blue2 said:


> Damn I was talking to my dog and she said I was old that sucks..:um


Have you explained to her about dog years and that one human year does not equal one dog year. Dogs often get this wrong.


----------



## Daveyboy

I have a small callus on the sole of my foot, right under my 4th toe..
I guess I need better shoes...
..or not walk around barefoot all the time....

..and it hurts..:cry.


----------



## meandernorth

Warm weather is on the way!


----------



## blue2

typemismatch said:


> Have you explained to her about dog years and that one human year does not equal one dog year. Dogs often get this wrong.


Yeah it took a while but its understood now I had to draw a diagram and a pie chart shes a stupid teenager dog thinks she knows everything 3 in dog years...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Watermelon juice should be more popular.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I opened a fresh pack of batteries just now and I couldn't help but notice the back of the package was basically one big warning label.

It basically says this......*

------------------------------------------

WARNING!!!!!!*

Keep batteries away from children and whatever you do, do NOT allow them to eat them! Batteries are NOT food!

-----------------------------------------------

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I think it's a scary thing that you can't count on people to know this without being told.

You know what's scarier than that? If you think about it, the fact that they're that stupid in the first place probably means they're too stupid to read the warning.


----------



## typemismatch

I've been trying to cut down on batteries. But they are just so damn tasty. It's not good for dieting, what with all that energy. Plus I get acid indigestion.


----------



## meandernorth

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I opened a fresh pack of batteries just now and I couldn't help but notice the back of the package was basically one big warning label.


Litigation, litigation, litigation. It's probably the same principle for the "Caution: Contents may be hot." on coffee cups.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

shorefog said:


> Litigation, litigation, litigation. It's probably the same principle for the "Caution: Contents may be hot." on coffee cups.


 Well, spilling hot coffee on yourself is usually an honest mistake. Who eats batteries and then wonders what went wrong?


----------



## Quietgirl3

So you are saying I should not put batteries in the Thanksgiving stuffing? I knew about the raisins but I was not aware batteries were an issue also.


----------



## meandernorth

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, spilling hot coffee on yourself is usually an honest mistake. Who eats batteries and then wonders what went wrong?


Would anything surprise you at this point? Yes, I'm being facetious but there are plenty of lawyers just waiting for the next "hot coffee" type of case to develop.


----------



## steelmyhead

My first Amazon review! :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What was that terrible noise?


----------



## meandernorth

I survived Monday.


----------



## steelmyhead

After rereading my Amazon review, I have to wonder how artists respond to non-artists clumsily reviewing their work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

steelmyhead said:


> After rereading my Amazon review, I have to wonder how artists respond to non-artists clumsily reviewing their work.


 I wasn't aware they do. At least not on Amazon. I've never seen it. If you don't like something, you don't like it. You don't have to feel guilty about it.


----------



## Andre Sossi

Thinking about buying a microphone. What should I get?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Andre Sossi said:


> Thinking about buying a microphone. What should I get?


 If you have a phone you already have a microphone.


----------



## Andre Sossi

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you have a phone you already have a microphone.


True true... it's just that I'm a bit of an audiophile  And my phone is rapidly getting "old" by today's standards.  I'm looking for something that would allow me to record my voice and sometimes for recording the guitar. If you have any suggestions I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## typemismatch

A bag is not just for christmas, it's for life. And it only costs 5p. Bargain!


----------



## cooperativeCreature

I like cashews.


----------



## komorikun

Macadamia nuts are better.


----------



## riderless

Ever got off the phone with a friend or family and felt frazzled? Like you've been duped into low class gossip? That you need to wash your hands? Or go for a 10 km run even? Sweat out those toxic thoughts.
I did last night. Not to mention the earache from someone who talked so much they forgot I was on the other end.
But I did good maybe. Well I did try to listen. Put another's needs before my own. Feign humility which is really the opposite of who I am. hang on. No. you're humble Rider. You just hide behind that blubber. You need to come out. We wanna see a thin version of Rider.
Get the feelin' I'm self-obsessed?


----------



## Quietgirl3

It took awhile but I finally got my tablecloth perfectly centered.


----------



## purechaos

Work in the morning .... Sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Macadamia nuts are better.


 Pistachios are my favorite but I just can't bring myself to spend the money on them. They're worth it but there are so many other things you can buy for the same money.


----------



## Daveyboy

I feel so lazy this week..
My Sofa had a permanent indentation from my Butt..
Not pretty...

Oh and I watched the Hunger Games again.. Still makes me cry...


----------



## typemismatch

Quietgirl3 said:


> It took awhile but I finally got my tablecloth perfectly centered.


That's lovely. I like a woman who centres her tablecloth.


----------



## typemismatch

Tomorrow I start my pre-christmas diet. Aiming to lose 1 pound before christmas.


----------



## riderless

^
I miss you already TM.


----------



## intheshadows

It's the little things that keep me going.


----------



## riderless

I met this guy in the sauna a few times...(not I'm not gay)
He would have to be the most egotistical, self-absorbed narcissist I've met in a while.
"I am not human. I am super-human!
I will make the Australian Olympic wrestling team...if it weren't for these damn injuries.
Look at my body. it's perfect!
I want my opponent to shake in his boots when he's seen my name against his in a tournament."

this was just some of the non-stop verbal diarhea I had to listen to.


----------



## Daveyboy

riderless said:


> I met this guy in the sauna a few times...(not I'm not gay)
> He would have to be the most egotistical, self-absorbed narcissist I've met in a while.
> "I am not human. I am super-human!
> I will make the Australian Olympic wrestling team...if it weren't for these damn injuries.
> Look at my body. it's perfect!
> I want my opponent to shake in his boots when he's seen my name against his in a tournament."
> 
> this was just some of the non-stop verbal diarhea I had to listen to.


My Mom always said
" Nothing good ever happens in a Men's sauna"
..


----------



## riderless

Daveyboy said:


> My Mom always said
> " Nothing good ever happens in a Men's sauna"
> ..


 Really? How did she know?


----------



## riderless

Is "The Power of Now" your bible?
It lacks emotion for me but hell, it is so on the money! He nails it! He is a bloody genius!


----------



## foe

I wish we could somehow speak to people who committed suicide. 

Just want to ask them when did they know it was time to give it up. What age, what circumstance, what was that last straw....Any regrets being dead?


----------



## riderless

foe said:


> I wish we could somehow speak to people who committed suicide.
> 
> Just want to ask them when did they know it was time to give it up. What age, what circumstance, what was that last straw....*Any regrets being dead?*


 You'll have to forgive me for being amused by the thought of a deceased person answering this question.


----------



## riderless

I'm riding some kind of resurgent wave of creativity.
It must be all the exercise I'm doing. Not that I've lost any weight. 107 kg for a 174cm (5 ft 8 inch tall guy. Maybe I should change my username to "Beachball".


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. Most of my life I've had this issue where every once in a while, I just get these terrible headaches that go on and on. 

Pretty much nothing has ever worked reliably to get rid of them. Trying to lay down and sleep by itself only makes them worse 90% of the time. Tylenol bounces right off of them. Aspirin does nothing either. Excedrin Migraine sometimes helps but if the first dose doesn't work, it's too risky to take more.

A while back, I woke up with a headache and I knew it was one of those that just wouldn't stop. So I started looking in my special drawer where I keep all the OTC stuff. All I could find was Nyquil so I took about half a full dose.

I was intending to take it to dull the pain and stay up but because it was Nyquil, I was soon getting drowsy. So I went back to bed. Several hours later, I woke back up and the headache was absolutely gone. I figured it was a fluke but I filed it away as "Things that might work"

Next time I got a bad headache, I tried it again and it worked again. It has worked every time. It's really the only thing that does. I don't like taking medicine if I don't have to but this is darn near a miracle.


----------



## ghoskin

Andre Sossi said:


> True true... it's just that I'm a bit of an audiophile  And my phone is rapidly getting "old" by today's standards.  I'm looking for something that would allow me to record my voice and sometimes for recording the guitar. If you have any suggestions I'd really appreciate it.


I've got a Samson C010U condensor mic, it's usb, just plug in n play. Seems pretty good for the budget end of the market. I've recorded voice and guitar ok (in fact, it's so sensitive you have to make sure it's really quiet when recording!)


----------



## Andre Sossi

ghoskin said:


> I've got a Samson C010U condensor mic, it's usb, just plug in n play. Seems pretty good for the budget end of the market. I've recorded voice and guitar ok (in fact, it's so sensitive you have to make sure it's really quiet when recording!)


Thanks ghoskin. I'll check it out. I'm a little bit concerned about it being so sensitive. My computer fan is pretty noise and I don't want it to pick it up.


----------



## foe

riderless said:


> You'll have to forgive me for being amused by the thought of a deceased person answering this question.


I guess it's like asking a message board member if they regret being permanently banned.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

riderless is gone


----------



## ghoskin

Andre Sossi said:


> Thanks ghoskin. I'll check it out. I'm a little bit concerned about it being so sensitive. My computer fan is pretty noise and I don't want it to pick it up.


I use the freeware program Audacity and there's a background noise removal effect that seems to work quite well to get rid of that kind of noise. (there are utube vids explaining how). It's more sudden outside noise like dogs barking! Although if i had the patience i'm sure there's a way to get rid of those aswell


----------



## intheshadows

I don't post here much.


----------



## Andre Sossi

ghoskin said:


> I use the freeware program Audacity and there's a background noise removal effect that seems to work quite well to get rid of that kind of noise. (there are utube vids explaining how). It's more sudden outside noise like dogs barking! Although if i had the patience i'm sure there's a way to get rid of those aswell


Thanks man. You'Ve been really helpful. I'll check audacity first to see what's possible. By the way, do you have any recordings of yourself? What kind of music do you make?


----------



## ghoskin

Andre Sossi said:


> Thanks man. You'Ve been really helpful. I'll check audacity first to see what's possible. By the way, do you have any recordings of yourself? What kind of music do you make?


Since you asked 

__
https://soundcloud.com/niklouse%2F101-fears


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Shouldn't Sigmund Fraud have really been a proctologist? All he really wanted to do in life was to get philosophical about *******s. Look at the damage it's done to the world just because this guy couldn't be what he really wanted to be. :lol


----------



## Andre Sossi

ghoskin said:


> Since you asked
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/niklouse%2F101-fears


Wow I really like your music. I've listened to "101 Fears" and "Look Away" and I really dig your style. The first song sounded like a mixture of Ramones and Joy Division (unplugged)  Is that accordion you're playing on "Look Away"?


----------



## meandernorth

The electric bill wasn't as bad as I thought. Warm December, please?


----------



## Quietgirl3

I love my job, seeing why medical claims are denied. FYI, hair loss is not a covered service in the emergency room.


----------



## Folded Edge

Andre Sossi said:


> Thinking about buying a microphone. What should I get?


I'd suggest an industry standard = The Shure SM58

http://www.shure.co.uk/products/microphones/sm58


----------



## meandernorth

Quietgirl3 said:


> FYI, hair loss is not a covered service in the emergency room.


That's good to know. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Andre Sossi

Folded Edge said:


> I'd suggest an industry standard = The Shure SM58
> 
> http://www.shure.co.uk/products/microphones/sm58


Thank you my friend. This seems to be what I'm looking for.


----------



## cupoftealee

foe said:


> I wish we could somehow speak to people who committed suicide.
> 
> Just want to ask them when did they know it was time to give it up. What age, what circumstance, what was that last straw....Any regrets being dead?


The cloest you'll get is asking the survivors. I heard somewhere about bridge jumpers. The studies said they regretted the decision when they were half way down.

In the past few years, I've started to notice stories in the local news about bridge jumpers. It possibly happens every year. The police sometimes get them before they jump, but they never release the story.


----------



## srschirm

merryk said:


> Fun exchange of messages with a guy from an online dating site. Wonder if it will continue. He says he wants to, but I'm thinking it may be too much to hope for. Time will tell.


Just curious, what was the result of this?


----------



## Folded Edge

Andre Sossi said:


> Thank you my friend. This seems to be what I'm looking for.


No worries dude  I have also heard plenty of guitar being well record on the same mic, I reckon it should suit your needs :yes


----------



## ghoskin

Andre Sossi said:


> Wow I really like your music. I've listened to "101 Fears" and "Look Away" and I really dig your style. The first song sounded like a mixture of Ramones and Joy Division (unplugged)  Is that accordion you're playing on "Look Away"?


Thanks for the listen, it's much appreciated. 'Look Away' has the unholy alliance of accordion (£10 off ebay) violin and trombone. I'm trying to write a christmas song at the mo.
Can't wait to listen to your recordings once you get your mic 
Also did notice people on soundcloud using Ableton software, just wondered if people out in sas land have recommendations for programs


----------



## Andre Sossi

ghoskin said:


> Thanks for the listen, it's much appreciated. 'Look Away' has the unholy alliance of accordion (£10 off ebay) violin and trombone. I'm trying to write a christmas song at the mo.
> Can't wait to listen to your recordings once you get your mic
> Also did notice people on soundcloud using Ableton software, just wondered if people out in sas land have recommendations for programs


I haven't heard of Ableton software before, but I've heard people using Audacity for recording and editing their audio files.
And I'm really looking forward to hear your christmas song.... hope you'll put it online before Christmas... but don't feel pressured


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ever dropped something on the top of your foot?

I did once and one of the veins in my foot developed this lump in it a couple of days later. I don't remember if it hurt or not but the lump in the vein remained for months and eventually just disappeared. 

Also, the other day, my keyboard fell and landed edgeways on my right big toe just behind the nail. The pain was unbelievable for such a minor thing. It even caused a bruise.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I'm eating toast and drinking coffee. 
Life ain't that bad.


----------



## typemismatch

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I'm eating toast.


Stop it!


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

typemismatch said:


> Stop it!


It's already gone.


----------



## typemismatch

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> It's already gone.


Hmm. And you should be drinking tea with toast. Coffee is for cakes and muffins.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

typemismatch said:


> Hmm. And you should be drinking tea with toast. Coffee is for cakes and muffins.


I'm living on the edge.


----------



## typemismatch

no... i'm makeing a thread about this. i'm worried.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Is it not disturbingly interesting how the precise shape of someone's farthole inescapably makes the sound of their farts oddly unique?


----------



## typemismatch

Back to the things you never see in movies theme. You never see light rain or drizzle. It's always chucking it down torrential rain that comes on straight away. Hmm, if anyone can find me a movie scene with light rain or drizzle I will give them a big star.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He's 32 but totally carries himself like a lackadaisical guy of 8-10 years his junior...makes me feel a bit better about where I'm at in life


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mother woke me up in a panic when I was asleep. Scared the hell out of me. And I mean I was sleeping so well. So I was asking her what was wrong with her and she told me she thought I was dead. :lol

WTF? So now I know. I look dead when I'm asleep.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

typemismatch said:


> Back to the things you never see in movies theme. You never see light rain or drizzle. It's always chucking it down torrential rain that comes on straight away. Hmm, if anyone can find me a movie scene with light rain or drizzle I will give them a big star.


 I think you're right.

But things are better than they used to be. Remember back in the old western movies when they had terrible storms where it was just nonstop thunder and lightening? I keep seeing a mental image of Michael Landon making solemn faces in a fake thunderstorm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why aren't doctors and scientists working on a way to give people more arms?


----------



## Quietgirl3

Wonder what it says about my maturity level that I downloaded an app and it suggests users of this app also downloaded fart sounds


----------



## lwm32

Hello . I'm new here . I don't know what to say. What can a person get from this ? Thank you an please don'tbeat me up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Quietgirl3 said:


> Wonder what it says about my maturity level that I downloaded an app and it suggests users of this app also downloaded fart sounds


:lol

I wouldn't worry about it. You're never too old to laugh at farts.


----------



## TenYears

My whole family is just f-ing crazy. I've decided that on Christmas morning, I'm going to walk around the living room and stand in front of each of them and scream "the power of Christ compels you!" over and over and over again. 

Exorcise the demons. My gift to you. Merry Christmas.


----------



## coeur_brise

riderless said:


> ^
> I miss you already TM.


Riderless is banned?! Why? If i recall vaguely, it was one simple argument, or a back and forth attack, I'm not sure and SAS kicks him out the door. This starting to feel like the KGB man. People are disappearing. The ban hammer is an ion fist. correction: iron fist.


----------



## typemismatch

coeur_brise said:


> Riderless is banned?! Why? If i recall vaguely, it was one simple argument, or a back and forth attack, I'm not sure and SAS kicks him out the door. This starting to feel like the KGB man. People are disappearing. The ban hammer is an ion fist. correction: iron fist.


Didn't leave by himself. I suspect he got himself banned on purpose.


----------



## typemismatch

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why aren't doctors and scientists working on a way to give people more arms?


They are busy making devices that reduce the number of arms people have.


----------



## Folded Edge

typemismatch said:


> They are busy making devices that reduce the number of arms people have.














> My whole family is just f-ing crazy. I've decided that on Christmas morning, I'm going to walk around the living room and stand in front of each of them and scream "the power of Christ compels you!" over and over and over again.
> 
> Exorcise the demons. My gift to you. Merry Christmas.


This might work


----------



## WillYouStopDave

typemismatch said:


> They are busy making devices that reduce the number of arms people have.


 But the octoperson is the breakthrough we've all been waiting for.


----------



## foe

My current cell phone has a $49.50 trade-off value at Amazon and I bought it for $49.99 two years ago on Cyber Monday. It works fine but its value is pretty much equal to what I bought it for and trading it for a new one wouldn't be bad idea but I promise myself not to spend on things I don't need during this holiday season.

Survived Black Friday and Cyber Monday without spending a penny, only got 3 weeks left to go in the year. I might not make it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes I find myself feeling really depressed over the utter futility of other people's lives/situations.

It's really strange because my life is pretty much futile but thinking about it doesn't really depress me that much. I just kind of accept it. OTOH, I have an aunt who is in a pretty hopeless situation. Not only her but her daughter and her kids are too. They're just all basically screwed in every possible way.

Watching my parents slowly go downhill feels kind of the same way. It happens so gradually you don't even really notice it until you think about the way things used to be. 

Watching time pass and the effects it has on every living thing always makes me feel like absolute sh*t. Always has. To see people as shells of their former selves just basically existing and waiting for the end and realizing that once someone gets to that point, they always know it deep down.


----------



## IcedOver

And now for today's cringeworthy moment. The hacked e-mails of Amy Pascal, Sony Pictures co-chair, and Scott Rudin, a producer of usually bad movies, reveal a "racially insensitive" conversation about what films to talk about with obama. They suggest black-centric films like "The Butler" and "Django Unchained". It's a perfectly reasonable if obvious joke about this horrid president, nothing different in tone than what a black comedian says about whites. Then today Pascal says that she's getting out in front of the issue and contacting Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton to start the "healing process," as if these two old, broken down idiots speak for an entire race. Damn, I hate overly PC BS.


----------



## harrison

Wonder why there are so many ladyboys here in Thailand?

Some of them are taller than I am - it's a bit disconcerting.


----------



## DarrellLicht

don said:


> Wonder why there are so many ladyboys here in Thailand?
> 
> Some of them are taller than I am - it's a bit disconcerting.


They all flock over there because Thailand has kind of a renowned reputation for their cultural acceptance for those with gender dysphoria. Many go there to get their surgeries.

It's part of what I learned from my TS friend anyway. She was considering going there for her operation.


----------



## intheshadows

"As we grow older our Christmas lists get shorter, because the things we want can't be bought" 

So true..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My upstairs neighbor has the stupidest sounding laugh and he's been laughing like every 15 seconds for the last 6 hours.


----------



## Andre Sossi

WillYouStopDave said:


> My upstairs neighbor has the stupidest sounding laugh and he's been laughing like every 15 seconds for the last 6 hours.


Is it anything like Eddie Murphy's laugh? Because that guy knows how to laugh 
By the way, what's going on with your neighbour? Is it something funny on TV for 6 hours or is he just ticklish and someone actually tortures him for 6 hours already?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Andre Sossi said:


> Is it anything like Eddie Murphy's laugh? Because that guy knows how to laugh


 No. It just sounds really stupid. Like "Uhhh huh huh huh!"



> By the way, what's going on with your neighbour? Is it something funny on TV for 6 hours or is he just ticklish and someone actually tortures him for 6 hours already?


 I don't know what's wrong with him. I don't really care either.


----------



## DarrellLicht

^ I never had upstairs neighbor's who negated innate fantasy's involving a shotgun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm getting too old to be so awkward about women & sex


----------



## typemismatch

New avatar. Does it suit me?


----------



## Evo1114

typemismatch said:


> New avatar. Does it suit me?


It's different. It looks nothing like you, so I guess if people don't want to see the 'real' you like your previous selfie avatar, then it will suffice.


----------



## Evo1114

One (of 100) reasons I enjoy not celebrating Christmas...

EVERYBODY is in such a foul effin mood around this time of year. Literally, every single coworker, every single stranger you might pass in a store is in a *****y mood. Meanwhile my dad and I (both of whom don't lift a finger to celebrate Christmas) are our typical sarcastic selves. 

People get so stressed out over decorating, baking cookies, planning get-togethers, what to get people for gifts, the fact that they spent all their money on gifts, the fact that they have to see their *******, judgmental family members, their travel plans & the weather, etc. 

All I do this month is I wake up alone on Christmas day, roll out of bed, shower (or don't shower), drive a couple blocks to my parents house, usually arriving early/late/whenever, leave whenever I choose and jump right back into my normal routine without any planning or post Christmas cleanup/regrets.


----------



## crimeclub

typemismatch said:


> New avatar. Does it suit me?


he's looking the other way than he was from like 5 minutes ago, creepy....


----------



## typemismatch

crimeclub said:


> he's looking the other way than he was from like 5 minutes ago, creepy....


I posted a penis sock and i realised i wanted to be looking at it.


----------



## Hush7

typemismatch said:


> New avatar. Does it suit me?


You look a bit washed out in this new avatar picture. I liked the old avatar more since your coloring was brighter. Bright orange suits your cheerful personality. :yes


----------



## typemismatch

Hush7 said:


> You look a bit washed out in this new avatar picture. I liked the old avatar more since your coloring was brighter. Bright orange suits your cheerful personality. :yes


Hmm, yes I think you're right. I was just trying to be all fancy. Also I feel the need to start every post with hmm.


----------



## Owl-99

typemismatch said:


> New avatar. Does it suit me?


Not sure, perhaps you should try some new poses. :b


----------



## millenniumman75

Guess who's still awake?!

*raises hand*

That is what I get for trying to look up music from old Weather Channel playlists.


----------



## jsgt

Getting a new job when you're younger=*sigh* work sucks
Getting a new job when you're older=Phew! Feel much better now! :yes

for me anyway...


----------



## IcedOver

A woman comes across your profile and uses the "like" feature to "like" you on OK Cupid. She also visits your profile. You "like" her back and send a message. She doesn't reply. I don't get this.


----------



## Marko3

IcedOver said:


> A woman comes across your profile and uses the "like" feature to "like" you on OK Cupid. She also visits your profile. You "like" her back and send a message. She doesn't reply. I don't get this.


She is probably busy with her Life... don't worry


----------



## Marko3

Hmm, I had another beauty sleep this afternoon from 4pm to 9pm..









Will I become beautiful?


----------



## IcedOver

Marko3 said:


> She is probably busy with her Life... don't worry


Right, but immediately after I sent the message, she visited my profile again. It makes me wonder if my messages even get through. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Marko3

IcedOver said:


> Right, but immediately after I sent the message, she visited my profile again. It makes me wonder if my messages even get through. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


You are doing nothing wrong.. nothing wrong with you.

.. is just. ppl are random... and you can't make other ppl like u.. if they like u, they like u. If they don't, they don't. Time to move on...


----------



## DarrellLicht

I find it kind of bombarding about the fact they would be hard up to find an androgynous male of equal talent to perform as Peter Pan.. Always has to be a woman with a pixie haircut?


----------



## intheshadows

I hate it when keychains break off.

And an attractive young woman I know (from here) took down a pic of her all dolled up. At least it's burned in my memory. : )


----------



## Folded Edge

I need to learn to hone the ability to self-study at will. I've got 2 weeks off, in which time I could get caught up and back up to speed with my course work.


----------



## Folded Edge

Meh... it would appear thus far that there are no answers at the bottom of a bottle. I may well qualify for some sort of refund, it's just I can't seem to find the appropriate returns counter...dag nam it.


----------



## Folded Edge

typemismatch said:


> New avatar. Does it suit me?


Indeed. We all love your new avatar :yes :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's almost exhilarating to be this ****ing pissed off for the first time in probably 10 years. I just wanna break some ****.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really hate when you're looking around and you see a tiny postage stamp sized picture of something that looks interesting and you click on it and it's the same ****ing size. What's the goddamn point?


----------



## intheshadows

I think age is finally catching up to one of my cats. : (


----------



## DarrellLicht

Maybe part of this is imagined, but I can't help the way I feel. Getting sick of how strangers look at me with this sort of contempt. 

It probably doesn't help that I don't smile back..


----------



## Jcgrey

God or whatever, Please help me


----------



## TenYears

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's almost exhilarating to be this ****ing pissed off for the first time in probably 10 years. I just wanna break some ****.







or,






or, for something a little more top forty...


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's almost exhilarating to be this ****ing pissed off for the first time in probably 10 years. I just wanna break some ****.


what are you pissed about?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> what are you pissed about?


 I started a new med a while back that makes me really irritable. Really nothing major. It was just a bunch of little things that piled up all at the same time and it just surprised me how pissed I got over that. :lol


----------



## typemismatch

Holly Cow. I just put my username into an anagram generator (because I was bored). 

sympathetic

:eek

Edit: crap, I missed an m.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I learned that keeping your word is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Another inebriate attempted to get in my way during my jog this morning.. For a moment I wasn't sure if I had to fight him or not. But he just staggered and quoted "...wha, you runnin or somethin?...."

God I love this neighborhood..


----------



## Folded Edge

God loves the inebriated - so long as they ain't causing hassle that is. I never do (drunk or sober) Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## typemismatch

There is nothing quite like being back in your own bed. :yawn


----------



## foe

I've been sleeping on the couch for the past 3 years.

Already forgotten how a bed feels like.


----------



## typemismatch

It's nice to be able to fart without having to waft it up into the atmosphere.


----------



## foe

Sleeping on the couch can suck though as you tend to wake up with arches and pain on your body.

My reason behind this is that if I'm ever going to sleep on a bed again, it'll be with a woman.


----------



## komorikun

foe said:


> Sleeping on the couch can suck though as you tend to wake up with arches and pain on your body.
> 
> My reason behind this is that if I'm ever going to sleep on a bed again, it'll be with a woman.


You're sleeping in the living room?


----------



## komorikun

Is it wrong that I trolled my dad on Christmas?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Single mothers are a reality of potential dating partners from this point forward in my life, not sure how I feel about that


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yesterday I cried for the first time in many years. I think this lasted under five minutes. It was a unique feeling. Like an orgasm.


----------



## Quietgirl3

I am on vacation this week and just logged in to work curious to see how many emails I have piled up. Always nice to see they are struggling without me.


----------



## Folded Edge

So I did and planned to spend New Years eve with my Mother and had hoped via the consumption of alcohol, to ask some really difficult questions that _I NEEDED TO ASK_. 
Sadly way before I could deal with those questions she was in denial about a really simply memory that I have. 
It became apparent that I won't be getting those important questions answered - seems pretty ridiculous.
I really had hoped to get some important stuff cleared up finally this new year, which would have allowed me to move on from it all.
Wishful thinking I suppose. :|


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> You're sleeping in the living room?


Yeah.


----------



## Folded Edge

Hmmmm booze. White Russian, Black Russian, Vodka and Coke, Gin, lime and lemonade :clap Oh plus beer and white wine.

#weiredness - Weirdness indeed - my first crimbo without smoking weed since I was 14 (I'm now 37), mucho strangeness , but I survived. Sobriety is next.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Much rather be sleeping. Idiot neighbors insist lighting fireworks and having little box of rocks and the great heifer mother running jumping screaming for at least another six hours or so. 

I keep running into this 'nibiru to collide with earth in 2015' propaganda. At this point I can only hope there is truth to it.

No matter, might as well sign off another good year, another good life pissed away once again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do tape measures stink?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's just not enough sodium in most stuff. I need at least an extra teaspoon in anything that's supposed to be salty.


----------



## DarrellLicht

^ that's kinda hard to believe. Ever look into hot sauces or salsas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

DarrellLicht said:


> ^ that's kinda hard to believe. Ever look into hot sauces or salsas?


 I wouldn't be putting hot sauce in chicken noodle soup.


----------



## millenniumman75

DarrellLicht said:


> Much rather be sleeping. Idiot neighbors insist lighting fireworks and having little box of rocks and the great heifer mother running jumping screaming for at least another six hours or so.
> 
> I keep running into this 'nibiru to collide with earth in 2015' propaganda. At this point I can only hope there is truth to it.
> 
> No matter, might as well sign off another good year, another good life pissed away once again.


Between this and inebriated people collided with you while exercising, I would say that you live in an interesting area.


----------



## DarrellLicht

By 'interesting' we'll call it the 'low income' part of the area.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Remind me never to order from Amazon around the new year again. I ordered two items on the 28th and neither one of them has moved an inch according to the tracking. I can understand slower than usual but.....just....goddamn.


----------



## Ckg2011

I don't know what to do with my life. :stu

I'm scared I will end up homeless and on the street, that scares me.


----------



## Ckg2011

WillYouStopDave said:


> Remind me never to order from Amazon around the new year again. I ordered two items on the 28th and neither one of them has moved an inch according to the tracking. I can understand slower than usual but.....just....goddamn.


 Sorry I didn't warn you, I have had the same problem in the past, An really most companies are slow in between Christmas and New Years. :yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ckg2011 said:


> Sorry I didn't warn you, I have had the same problem in the past, An really most companies are slow in between Christmas and New Years. :yes


 In that case, you'll be happy to know I just checked the tracking again (for the 10th time today) and both items are still precisely where they were when I wrote the original post.


----------



## Altered Course

Totally craving a smoke with someone right now after a few glasses of wine and whiskey shots. Only problem is, alone as usual. FML


----------



## IcedOver

Feeling very out of sorts, out of rhythm and depressed for a variety of reasons. I was sick with flu-like stuff during Christmas, and it ruined my holiday. Then you have the whole regular "new year" crap: even though a changing of the calendar doesn't mean anything, you still have the whole expectations game going on, and I'm feeling depressed and fearful about a number of things. My job is at a very odd state at the moment; I've had about enough of this place's garbage even though I've put up with it for years. The past few days I haven't been in any kind of rhythm -- not eating well, sleeping oddly, and just feeling strange.


----------



## Daveyboy

Packed my Xmas tree and all the decor in the back of the closet...

Now I see that I forgot to put away my Santa nite-lite... 
Life is not fair...


----------



## millenniumman75

I slept in today....Got almost 10 hours of sleep. I guess that makes up for the last three or four days with 5 1/2 hours of sleep.


----------



## typemismatch

I read an article recently. It was interesting.


----------



## Ckg2011

We are the class of the class of '13 Born in the era of humility We are the desperate in the decline Raised by the *******s of 1969.


----------



## Lone Drifter

It's been over two weeks since I stepped foot outside or spoke to another human being and frustratingly...I'm starting to feel okay with that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Disgust is excitement in denial.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I'm an idiot.


----------



## TryingMara

I can't believe I'm still dealing with this. I accepted awhile ago that I'd always struggle with anxiety, but...to this extent? This is insane.


----------



## meandernorth

TryingMara said:


> I can't believe I'm still dealing with this. I accepted awhile ago that I'd always struggle with anxiety, but...to this extent? This is insane.


Anxiety is tough. You're not alone in your struggle.


----------



## TryingMara

shorefog said:


> Anxiety is tough. You're not alone in your struggle.


Thank you shorefog. It's good to know there are people somewhere who understand.


----------



## typemismatch

Seems like my rate of facial hair growth is slowing down. Not shaved in 7 days and it's not itchy yet. Hmmm interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

A desolate shopping mall is a depressing place. This one local indoor, two-story shopping mall used to be the big deal in the area until '86 when a spiffy new one opened down the street. Even after that it was a really nice place, had a lot of stores and a discount movie theater, and was generally busy. Then stores just kept on leaving, they did away with the theater over a decade ago and restructured the body of the mall. Still, they had a Borders and all the stores were at least occupied. A couple years ago Borders pulled up stakes, as did Value City, then Dick's Sporting Goods. The only stores left are Marshall's, PetSmart and a couple independent stores barely hanging on. 

I was off today and went over to look around after a movie, and found some of the only occupants a couple tables of elderly gentlemen playing cards. An indie t-shirt store had a "closed" sign on it. Most of the other stalls were vacant. They had this one pizza shop in the place since I was a kid, at least. I went a few times when younger, but going back was just an "I should" thing. I went to look at that and found a sign saying that they had lost their lease and that their last day in operation was 12/31, and thanks for the memories. Some people were packing up stuff inside. It was just kind of sad, you know?


----------



## meandernorth

IcedOver said:


> A desolate shopping mall is a depressing place.


There is a site devoted to dead malls:
DEADMALLS.COM


----------



## IcedOver

shorefog said:


> There is a site devoted to dead malls:
> DEADMALLS.COM


Hey, thanks. The mall I'm talking about is on it.

On a similar topic, it looks like a local theater may be close to closing. I used to go to it a lot (but not as much as some others when I got older), but stopped when every other theater in the area converted to the preferable digital projection (preferable because of no scratches). I believe this theater is the only one in the city that still has primarily 35mm projection. A few months ago, its new parent company opened a spiffy new theater a mile away, so I'm sure they'll close the old dinosaur. Like the mall I mentioned, I wonder how much business this place does anymore. I've only been in it 2-3 times in the past five years, but right now I'm assuming that it's almost vacant daily, and I'm sure it's a depressing thing.


----------



## Lone Drifter

I would love a romance like Jim and Pam from _The Office_.


----------



## FujiApple

I'm still annoyed at the woman who tried to hurry me along on the train 2 days ago. In my head I even had this thought: if she slipped and fell on the tracks, I wouldnt rescue her... At first. For a fulll 5 seconds. Then I would.

That'll show her?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I made a profile on 'plenty offish'. I actually wrote three paragraphs about myself and used a couple images. Which is more effort I previously put into one of those things.. But without certain expectations attached. I guess I was bored and took a notion..


----------



## foe

Lone Drifter said:


> I would love a romance like Jim and Pam from _The Office_.


Pam is so cute without even trying.

Jim's a cutie also.


----------



## IcedOver

It's 1 degree in Pittsburgh, and a black kid got on the bus with his pants pulled down to show his underwear. I guess weather doesn't affect a-s-sholism.


----------



## Daveyboy

It's cold..


----------



## foe

It's freezing cold...


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> It's cold..


Mittens and I are enjoying hot chocolate by the fireplace. You're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Mittens and I are enjoying hot chocolate by the fireplace. You're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## intheshadows

shorefog said:


> There is a site devoted to dead malls:
> DEADMALLS.COM


 Malls are so 1980s. (and 90s)


----------



## intheshadows

9 days in. Same ol' ****.


----------



## typemismatch

I was just looking at the other random thought of the day thread. too many people there. it's just thoughts. i like this one better. theres all the nice people here


----------



## typemismatch

Oh


----------



## estse

I'm going to stop talking to all my friends. It's going to be awesome and coolness will ensue.


----------



## DarrellLicht

That feeling about not wanting to be here, but can't think of where you rather be..


----------



## foe

Tried using a Visa gift card to buy an Amazon gift card and got rejected. lol


----------



## Folded Edge

karenw said:


> I dislike how vouchers have expiry dates on them.


Agreed! Voucher expiry dates are utter BS. 
Cash does not have an expiry date.
Yet the former tires to be less 'uncouth' than the former comparatively. 
Sadly the rules and behavior of those that issue 'gift vouchers' is anything but 'likeable or acceptable' in nature. 
A free and fair market economy in action folks :sus


----------



## Quietgirl3

Wondering what all those leftovers are in my freezer, once frozen they all look the same. From now on I will start putting labels.


----------



## Zyriel

Fuzzy Magic Puppies, pet them forwards, pet them backwards, fuzz fuzz fuzz~

Fuzzy Magic Puppies, pet them with maaagic, pet them with fuzzzzzzz, soft soft soft~

Fuzzy Magic Puppies, pet them nice, pet them good, there's no wrong, there's no vice~

Fuzzy Magic Puppies nice nice nice~ LMFAO!


----------



## intheshadows

A woman is missing in my life.


----------



## Folded Edge

Even though I decide where and when in my life things happen, I still managed to wait till the last 4 hours before my application was due. And though I have had the last 3 months to work on my application form, it was sent 40 minutes before the closing time. 
What I ended up sending in was crappy and rushed - no two ways about it. Is it laziness, a lack of confidence or more likely an underlying act of a self sabotaging gene???


----------



## foe

intheshadows said:


> A woman is missing in my life.


.


----------



## Daveyboy

My toenails grew a lot overnight.. Wow!

I feel like a sloth......


----------



## foe

Just found out adblock and adblockplus aren't the same. Completely different developers, different software company.


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Tried using a Visa gift card to buy an Amazon gift card and got rejected. lol


So I went to Walmart to buy some stuff with that Visa GC instead.

And then I found a $25 Walmart GC in my wallet.

Visa GC was good for any store.

:doh


----------



## estse

I remember being in the hospital after a suicide attempt, a nurse was taking my blood in the middle of the night and I said, "I'm so sad." She didn't respond, but tears were in her eyes.

The next day, the social work was very beautiful.

Oh, and then it was Valentine's Day. I had no idea. I was transferred from the medical hospital to a psychiatric hospital that day. Oh, two young women I knew (hardly knew) went to the medical hospital with flowers to visit me. I was no longer there.


----------



## DarrellLicht

intheshadows said:


> A woman is missing in my life.


I would concur with that.

Then there is the thought of what keeping one entails. Could you do enough?

viscous thought cycle..


----------



## typemismatch

DarrellLicht said:


> I would concur with that.
> 
> Then there is the thought of what keeping one entails. Could you do enough?
> 
> viscous thought cycle..


Lots of rope. It's not worth it.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I don't know my knots, I prefer duct tape :0


----------



## intheshadows

First time cutter.


----------



## komorikun

Why would someone with big horse teeth use a teeny tiny toothbrush?


----------



## komorikun

pic


----------



## typemismatch

Holy ****. Anne Kirkbride was only 60. I though she was 60 about 25 years ago.


----------



## Lone Drifter

I've got another MRI scan on Thursday, I'm starting to hate those machines. I was ok at first but now I would much rather not.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> pic


You have great hair, new color??..

Definitely way up on the Hotness scale...


----------



## Folded Edge

typemismatch said:


> Holy ****. Anne Kirkbride was only 60. I though she was 60 about 25 years ago.


This may have been due to two facts. 1. She'd been in Corrie for bloody yonks! Or 2. She had been very ill with cancer a number of years ago. I heard her first TV / Corrie 'scene' being played on the radio this morning... at the tender age of '17' 

Anyways RIP Anne.


----------



## laysiaj

Well today certainly felt like a test to me. 
I'm pretty sure I failed.


----------



## komorikun

Wow. Almost no snow so far this winter. Less than 6 weeks to go!!! Way different from last year's winter.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> Wow. Almost no snow so far this winter. Less than 6 weeks to go!!! Way different from last year's winter.


I thought you lived in California?

Anyways, I'm somewhat enjoying the lack of snow. We have had 2 average snowfall days and that's it. Certainly not as *****ly cold as last year too. Thumbs up!


----------



## foe

komorikun said:


> Wow. Almost no snow so far this winter. Less than 6 weeks to go!!! Way different from last year's winter.


There's been snow on the ground here in New England ever since Thanksgiving. :/

Not snowing everyday but every time we start to seeing snow melt, we get another day of heavy snow coming in.


----------



## foe

intheshadows said:


> First time cutter.


is this what I think it is? if it is, get help bro.


----------



## Folded Edge

komorikun said:


> Wow. Almost no snow so far this winter. Less than 6 weeks to go!!! Way different from last year's winter.


We had 2 days snow fall here, 3 or 4 inches. Normally it would melt right away but it stayed cold enough for it to remain but not enough for more snow. Its sadly been compacted to ice, getting around is sucking badly, I'm surprised I haven't fallen on my old *** yet. Going by the weather forecast though, there's still time :sus


----------



## laysiaj

Lone Drifter said:


> I've got another MRI scan on Thursday, I'm starting to hate those machines. I was ok at first but now I would much rather not.


Good luck?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I can't stand seeing another thread about somebody in his/her early twenties worring about still being single. Makes me feel like all hope is lost for me.


----------



## Folded Edge

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I can't stand seeing another thread about somebody in his/her early twenties worring about still being single. Makes me feel like all hope is lost for me.


Agreed and (sadly) I've got you beat by 5 years. It's fairly unbearable aside from the intoxicants. It's not a matter of 'if' but when :yes :b


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Folded Edge said:


> Agreed and (sadly) I've got you beat by 5 years. It's fairly unbearable aside from the intoxicants. It's not a matter of 'if' but when :yes :b


Hopefully we'll get there one day. I'm kinda depressed again lately so sorry for my gloom demeanor.


----------



## Folded Edge

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Hopefully we'll get there one day. I'm kinda depressed again lately so sorry for my gloom demeanor.


I'm really sorry to hear that's how you've been feeling SD but at the same time, there is no need to be apologising because of it. Be well dude


----------



## Lone Drifter

Just had a call from hospital, they want me in tonight and an operation to remove my brain tumour tomorrow! wish me luck!


----------



## DarrellLicht

New coworker, iffy first impressions versus the influence of others= newb seems to conclude that i'm a douche bag. 

Good times..


----------



## typemismatch

Lone Drifter said:


> Just had a call from hospital, they want me in tonight and an operation to remove my brain tumour tomorrow! wish me luck!


Good Luck! Well, if we don't hear from you again we will assume it went badly.


----------



## typemismatch

Oh boy, the things I put in a post. Need to start filtering.


----------



## typemismatch

Remember how you used to wear a balaclava when you were young. Or was it just me? Only when it was cold obviously, I wasn't mental.


----------



## TenYears

I feel really old today for some reason. Maybe cos I am old? Sometime in the last four or five years I became ok with the idea of meeting the angel of death. On days when I feel really old sometimes I wish it had already happened *shrug*

I'm 44 years old
536 months
2,333 weeks
16,334 days
392,016 hours
23,520,960 minutes
1,411,257,600 seconds

I'm also 189 in dog years.


----------



## jsgt

Never thought I'd say this, but snow sucks sometimes. I need to do some work on my car then take it to get inspected/registered, but it's snowed in and(drumroll please)...dead battery. :blank


----------



## Folded Edge

typemismatch said:


> Remember how you used to wear a balaclava when you were young. Or was it just me? Only when it was cold obviously, I wasn't mental.


Either that or you were the member of a disenfranchised group from say... Ireland during the 70s and 80s. I'm just hazarding a guess though. Balaclava - there's a word I ain't heard in sometime, though I too wore one in my childhood. It was those that wore 'ski-masks' that you needed to watch out for :yes.


----------



## komorikun

Blizzard coming, oh joy.


----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## IcedOver

Hmm, I'm unsure what to think about this today. I got an e-mail from my brother (who lives in Raleigh) that he's getting married. He's 52 and has never been married, no kids. It's to a woman he's been with for almost 13 years and who is a few years older, and they've lived together for most of that span. The problem is with her. She's a nice person generally, but she's a little bit . . . bipolar (not officially as far as I know, but we've suspected). My brother has some personality issues, too. We've hoped that they would split up because they appear to cause each other more annoyance and anxiety than anything. I don't talk to my brother one-on-one about anything super personal such as feelings, so I don't know what they're like alone. I've felt he was afraid to break up for fear of what she would do, but obviously some level of comfort exists if they're taking this step. It's worrisome because with marriage you probably get into things like claims on property and finances and such, and at the moment he owns the house. I guess if he's comfortable and happy in the decision, that's all that matters in the situation, you know?


----------



## Lone Drifter

typemismatch said:


> Good Luck! Well, if we don't hear from you again we will assume it went badly.


Cheers but I live to see another day! Tumour is out, eyes are intact and repaired, have to learn how to walk again but by damn I am alive! Currently enjoying my private room, ensuite and free wifi, well done NHS


----------



## typemismatch

Lone Drifter said:


> Cheers but I live to see another day! Tumour is out, eyes are intact and repaired, have to learn how to walk again but by damn I am alive! Currently enjoying my private room, ensuite and free wifi, well done NHS


That's great. I hope your back on your feet soon. Your own room and wifi - not bad. Just need some nice nurses too


----------



## Quietgirl3

Why did they have to make this class so late at night? I just want to stay home and play video games.


----------



## Ckg2011

Hooo... Secret pocket, I could put stuff in there.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Having brain fluid leak from my nose and drip into my breakfast cereal has certainly been an interesting experience. With all these bandages over my face I feel like a batman villain but I had my first poop today which was nice. :blank


----------



## IcedOver

Lone Drifter said:


> Having brain fluid leak from my nose and drip into my breakfast cereal has certainly been an interesting experience. With all these bandages over my face I feel like a batman villain but I had my first poop today which was nice. :blank


So sorry to hear that you're having to go through this and hope you never have to again. Hoping for a full recovery. Have a better day!


----------



## foe

Saw an old mentor for the first time in nearly 9 years. He was so happy to see me. Even apologize for giving me a hard time during that one summer I had with the sports department. We actually talked close to an hour. A real legitimate conversation.

So refreshing!

I told him, no worries, no need to apologize, it was one of the best summers and experiences I've ever had. How many people can say they've spent an entire summer with a news crew before? 

It made me happy too because here was an old mentor who still remembers me, who still appreciated my hardwork even when I was a bit naive and clueless in my early 20s. It actually made me feel like I should reach out to my old friends and see how they are and if they still think of me positively.


----------



## Daveyboy

Grocery Shopping today...

Cute Cashier sees my big bag of Hershey Kisses....

Her :.."I love these, if I had a boyfriend this is what I would want for Valentine's day, I'd be so his...you can keep those crummy heart shaped boxes of junk"..

Me :.. I love them.. I go through them like candy...
Then I turn red.....

She wasn't flirting.. I'm old enough to be her ugly older brother? ha......
But she still made me giggle..ops..


----------



## social worker

Daveyboy said:


> Grocery Shopping today...
> 
> Cute Cashier sees my big bag of Hershey Kisses....
> 
> Her :.."I love these, if I had a boyfriend this is what I would want for Valentine's day, I'd be so his...you can keep those crummy heart shaped boxes of junk"..
> 
> Me :.. I love them.. I go through them like candy...
> Then I turn red.....
> 
> She wasn't flirting.. I'm old enough to be her ugly older brother? ha......
> But she still made me giggle..ops..


You all can have your benzos, booze, medicinal marijuana, etc...nothing makes me high like a cute girl paying attention to me.:clap


----------



## Folded Edge

Received my first conditional offer late this evening. It certainly has given me a much need boost of enthusiasm (and dose of reality). One down 4 to go but it's defo helped me get my s**t together I suppose. Sobriety and much more dedication required :yes

@Lone Drifter I'm glad to hear your doing ok. I can only wish you well man. I've been out the loop the last while and hadn't realised you were going through such a heavy process.


----------



## IcedOver

This is curious. For the past few years, I've had what I thought were several callouses on a couple toes. They were white, raised skin bumps that became soft after a shower, harder when dry. One under my big toenail was about a centimeter wide. I believe I developed them after my shoes became waterlogged before work one day, and I walked around with wet shoes for hours. This may have happened more than once. I think the skin was damaged. I've also had two bumps on the side of one finger that were raised. Recently, though, the finger bumps disappeared completely. I cut my toenails today, and those bumps on my toes are also gone, as if they had never existed. I'm wondering if they were more than just callouses or innocuous bumps, maybe a malady or something. Either that, or I got a dose of radiation that is removing imperfections and giving me super powers.


----------



## Daveyboy

Note to self:

Stay home when it snows/icy.....


----------



## Wayoutwest

Started playing chess again after five years , dude kicked my butt twice in a row but its ok... just shaking off my rustiness and I 'll be back :duel


----------



## Ckg2011

Dr. Frankenstein's Monster has a heart, it might not be his own, but he has one.


----------



## typemismatch

Wayoutwest said:


> Started playing chess again after five years , dude kicked my butt twice in a row but its ok... just shaking off my rustiness and I 'll be back :duel


I used to like chess. not played it in years. I suspect now I wouldn't have the patience for it.


----------



## Quietgirl3

I used to play chess with my grandpa, I miss him


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is really strange. I've noticed over the last several months since my dad has been drinking coffee again that he always turns the coffeemaker at a weird angle with the front turned ever so slightly to the right. It really stands out because it looks so strange. It might pass for normal if you only saw it once but he sits it exactly the same way every day. That can only be intentional.


----------



## Lone Drifter

My knees are creaking tonight...this is it isn't it? The onset of old age!


----------



## foe

^^^ should we start an SAS Chess Club?


----------



## Folded Edge

foe said:


> ^^^ should we start an SAS Chess Club?


Yes, yes and oh... yes. :yes


----------



## Folded Edge

Lone Drifter said:


> My knees are creaking tonight...this is it isn't it? The onset of old age!


My knees, ankles and fingers all do too. When my jaw does, it kinda hurts badly for days :sus

Old age sadly does not come alone! Good to see you posting though LD :clap


----------



## Wayoutwest

typemismatch said:


> I used to like chess. not played it in years. I suspect now I wouldn't have the patience for it.


 people find it boring...but the truth is chess can be brutal , very intense once you become a good player against another player of your own level.


----------



## Wayoutwest

foe said:


> ^^^ should we start an SAS Chess Club?


I'm down , the way I'm playing these days is on my smart phone. I downloaded an app called chess time, make an account and invite me to a game my player name is Wayoutsouth.... I'll be happy to play a match with ya all , sorry I'm destroying this thread!!


----------



## foe

edit


----------



## Lone Drifter

Ah...the silly idea of looking up exes online has tempted me once again. Why on earth am I doing this?

*Edit:* for as stupid an idea, it's amazing how much you can find. She and her new husband look happy so serves me right.


----------



## IcedOver

Sometimes it's (not) fun to do this. I'm not on social media except a fake Facebook profile. Occasionally, if a name occurs to me from the past, I'll look them up. The name of this one kid I only recall from grade school just occurred to me. I don't even remember if we went to the same high school. He was a misfit, sort of. He had a bowl hair cut, was considered kind of ugly, I guess, and had glasses so thick the joke was that he could view the future. I looked him up and he's very attractive today, real clean cut, with an attractive woman I take to be a significant other, and probably successful. Huh.


----------



## Lone Drifter

My dogs are back home and are currently sleeping (and snoring) with me in bed. They've been in a shelter since I was in hospital but now they're back I'm getting kisses and requests for belly rubs, absolutely fantastic, this is what I live for! Pics of them on my profile.


----------



## WhoDey85

Where are all these grey hairs coming from?


----------



## Folded Edge

foe said:


> I'm on Chess.com, username is tn1606
> 
> Feel free to add me if you're on it.
> 
> I'm playing 5 day matches with a co-worker, which is more strategy based.
> And also playing a ton of 5 minute blitz games.


I play on there as well, I only play online time based games though. I'll hit you for a game if you don't mind foe? I love the game but I certainly ain't good at it. I have the same username on there as I do on here.



Lone Drifter said:


> My dogs are back home and are currently sleeping (and snoring) with me in bed. They've been in a shelter since I was in hospital but now they're back I'm getting kisses and requests for belly rubs, absolutely fantastic, this is what I live for! Pics of them on my profile.


Glad to read your back home and doing well. Your dogs being back is also great to hear. I hope you keep feeling well LD!


----------



## Lone Drifter

Folded Edge said:


> Glad to read your back home and doing well. Your dogs being back is also great to hear. I hope you keep feeling well LD!


Cheers bud, feeling much better having this pair back and working my way up to being able to walk with them soon!


----------



## Quietgirl3

I had ice cream for dinner with a side of potato chips.


----------



## Folded Edge

My window of opportunity is shrinking. I need to learn to study, whilst embracing sobriety :blank


----------



## IcedOver

This embraces a lot of things:


----------



## typemismatch

Just been spending this evening deleting years worth of work. Feels kind of sad. No reason to keep it really. Just highlighted a load of folders and pressed delete. Years worth of work gone in an instant.


----------



## Folded Edge

Drinking cessation - hence forth. Essential, probably.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been half-assedly learning to play the keyboard for almost a year. No rhyme or reason to my learning, just trying whatever song I want, using whatever sheet music I can find for free. I'm just a total hack, not much skill, but I can sometimes get my way through pieces. I would like to try singing along with playing, but I haven't yet. The problem is that I'm in a tiny-*** apartment with paper-thin walls and an upstairs neighbor who is a virtual shut-in and almost never leaves his room. At the moment I usually use headphones to cover up my practicing, but you can't cover up singing. I probably shouldn't try singing anyway, because imagining yourself belting out some tune is usually better than actually doing it (actually, a few pop or rap stars should realize that).


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> I've been half-assedly learning to play the keyboard for almost a year. No rhyme or reason to my learning, just trying whatever song I want, using whatever sheet music I can find for free. I'm just a total hack, not much skill, but I can sometimes get my way through pieces. I would like to try singing along with playing, but I haven't yet. The problem is that I'm in a tiny-*** apartment with paper-thin walls and an upstairs neighbor who is a virtual shut-in and almost never leaves his room. At the moment I usually use headphones to cover up my practicing, but you can't cover up singing. I probably shouldn't try singing anyway, because imagining yourself belting out some tune is usually better than actually doing it (actually, a few pop or rap stars should realize that).


I remember reading your posts when you began learning. It's admirable that you have continued with your hobby, I hope you keep up with it. It's a great feeling being able to play an instrument, all the more so, the better you can play it.:yes


----------



## komorikun

Saw a real winner at the supermarket today. This black woman was shopping with her two kids (around age 5 or 7 or so, boy and girl). The kids were playing and running around the supermarket like nutcases. Most of the time at a great distance from the mother. They were screaming super loud. She was wearing big headphones like these the entire time. :con Every 3-5 minutes or so she'd scream at them to behave and put the headphones back on. :lol


----------



## estse

So I had a date set up for two Fridays ago, but it never happened. I haven't contacted her since.

Guess my first date in 17 years is not happening. Unless I contact her to reschedule. I think I'll not do that. People (friends and therapist) will be very disappointed, but I like being a loner and a recluse.

This is my story of the current happenings of my life.

My band is lame.


----------



## IcedOver

Folded Edge said:


> I remember reading your posts when you began learning. It's admirable that you have continued with your hobby, I hope you keep up with it. It's a great feeling being able to play an instrument, all the more so, the better you can play it.:yes


Thanks for the encouragement. Do you play an instrument yourself? It is thrilling to get a piece memorized and then practice it a hundred times. I need to keep up with more consistent or structured practice and actually do a lot more learning, but it's difficult to find the time. Then I get out of practice on the pieces I do know. When I can't get a piece or elements of a piece down, I get discouraged. Hearing a piece and imagining yourself recreating it with facility is a nice daydream (as is the improbable singing I mentioned). However, it can be quite difficult.


----------



## typemismatch

So now they are looking for an even smaller particle or something in the LHC? They got bored of the Higgs Boson already? Well I hope this new particle turns out to be more exciting. My life hasn't changed one bit since they discovered the Higgs Boson. I thought I would be able to teleport by now.


----------



## typemismatch

komorikun said:


> Saw a real winner at the supermarket today. This black woman was shopping with her two kids (around age 5 or 7 or so, boy and girl). The kids were playing and running around the supermarket like nutcases. Most of the time at a great distance from the mother. They were screaming super loud. She was wearing big headphones like these the entire time. :con Every 3-5 minutes or so she'd scream at them to behave and put the headphones back on. :lol


I'm going to guess she was listening to Katy Perry or Rihanna.


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't want any more...........Pleeeeeeze Stop....


----------



## komorikun

We really haven't gotten that much snow. The bitter cold just goes on and on. Probably 80% of this winter has been below average temperature. 

Meanwhile my dad is boiling in LA. It just doesn't make sense. We should be having above average temperature and they should be having below average temperature.


----------



## foe

3 straight weeks. I'm disgusted!

Mother Nature better reward us with an early spring.


----------



## jsgt

*story of my life*

:blank


----------



## Lone Drifter

Took the dogs out for a fair walk today, feet still hurting but my brain seems to remember how to walk again at last.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Just went to the supermarket in my slippers...I'm officially at 'that' stage :blank


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Do you play an instrument yourself? It is thrilling to get a piece memorized and then practice it a hundred times. I need to keep up with more consistent or structured practice and actually do a lot more learning, but it's difficult to find the time. Then I get out of practice on the pieces I do know. When I can't get a piece or elements of a piece down, I get discouraged. Hearing a piece and imagining yourself recreating it with facility is a nice daydream (as is the improbable singing I mentioned). However, it can be quite difficult.


I learned to play the recorder for 4 years when I was very young in primary school - not the best instrument I'll happily admit but I learned to sight read for it, which was good. When I then went to secondary school, I wanted to learn to play the saxophone. Sadly my school couldn't afford them. So I was advices (as a temporary fix) I told learn to play the clarinet (the school 'just so' happened to own of few of those lol) I was taught by the same jazz musician that had taught us the recorder years before, sadly he was more flaky at that point that he had been before when he was teaching us the recorder. I started to learned to play to the clarinet (very basically) and sight read for that as well but I never got to play any music I was interested in. :no I asked to learn to play the guitar instead but again was told that there weren't any more guitars. I stuck out learning the clarinet for 3 years and then chucked it in. (Something I really, truly regret in my older age.) I ended up djing for many years, much later, so the music obsession continued. Thinking of it, I actually started to learn to play guitar on a borrowed instrument but gave up when I had to return it.

So in short stick with your practice and keep playing music you like / love - otherwise you wont stick with it.

Rantage over



Lone Drifter said:


> Just went to the supermarket in my slippers...I'm officially at 'that' stage :blank


Good to hear your doing well LD. Trust me it's a great stage! :b I hope you keep feeling well dude. :yes


----------



## IcedOver

Today, while standing in the freezing cold at a downtown crosswalk while waiting for the light to cross, a totally random pedestrian looks over at me and says:

_How do you know that your girlfriend's gaining weight? 
She can't fit into your wife's clothes.

Ah, I'm pissed at my girlfriend. I got her a gift for Valentine's Day, some of those edible panties. She not only opened them early when I wasn't home, she put 'em on backward. Boy, did I chew her a-$-$ out for that one._

Light changes, we cross the street.


----------



## intheshadows

I think I had a panic attack.


----------



## Gamer85

*This is stupid*

put it to rest.

Or start a new one.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Sick and Tired of the Cold Weather - We Are In the South !*

I moved down to North Carolina to get away from freezing cold snowy northern winters and we have been freezing our butts off and got snow in the last few days down here. I thought the south was supposed to be nice and toasty warm.

No more cold and snow.....
No more cold and snow.....
No more cold and snow.....:no

Snow, snow go away,
bother us again some other day.

Boo hiss on cold weather. :mum:rain


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I swear to god chocolate bars are getting smaller every time I buy one. Got one yesterday and it was paper thin. I know damn well they used to be a lot thicker. I looked it up online. Said something about chocolate producers are going out of business because they can't make a profit. I call BS on that. I don't know what the real reason is but I smell tuna.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I moved down to North Carolina to get away from freezing cold snowy northern winters and we have been freezing our butts off and got snow in the last few days down here. I thought the south was supposed to be nice and toasty warm.


 I spent some time in NC years ago. The winters are somewhat milder but you'll still freeze your butt off if you try to live without heat.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

WillYouStopDave said:


> I spent some time in NC years ago. The winters are somewhat milder but you'll still freeze your butt off if you try to live without heat.




NC is great ! 

The people are very very nice and there are a lot of things to do and events and LOTS of gorgeous lakes and parks and of course the Outer Banks. I love it down here.

Been here 3 years now and the winters are very mild. I grew up in Connecticut and Iowa and compared to the north, the winters are pleasant but recently we have had it pretty cold with some nasty sleet today.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111

WillYouStopDave said:


> I swear to god chocolate bars are getting smaller every time I buy one. Got one yesterday and it was paper thin. I know damn well they used to be a lot thicker. I looked it up online. Said something about chocolate producers are going out of business because they can't make a profit. I call BS on that. I don't know what the real reason is but I smell tuna.


Nope !
You are right.

Everything has been getting smaller at the grocery stores.
Ever notice how _*TINY*_ loaves of bread have been?
Candy bars smaller, boxes of cereal with less in them.

No mystery to it, more profit. Pay workers less, give them less benefits, reduce costs by cutting corners, cheaper materials, less quality control, and of course, smaller amounts and sizes.

*Pay more and get less* - The American Way !  :mum


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Nope !
> You are right.
> 
> Everything has been getting smaller at the grocery stores.
> Ever notice how _*TINY*_ loaves of bread have been?
> Candy bars smaller, boxes of cereal with less in them.
> 
> No mystery to it, more profit. Pay workers less, give them less benefits, reduce costs by cutting corners, cheaper materials, less quality control, and of course, smaller amounts and sizes.
> 
> *Pay more and get less* - The American Way !  :mum


 Perhaps. But this has been a sudden, recent, drastic change. As in, the last couple of years. Candy bars (and everything else) were pretty much the same size for many, many years. Even if the prices might have been somewhat high for what you were getting, the sizes of the stuff you bought either stayed the same or got larger.

I smell tuna and it ain't just your typical cost cutting by manufacturers.


----------



## ilsr

I hear that. I'd noticed about the box of cereals how much smaller they've gotten. Maybe there can be a sticky thread on how and where to get groceries to eat cheap. More so viable cheaper food products rather than using coupons for brand items.

I hadn't bought candybars from the counter in a long time. I enjoy them, but I feel self-conscious about when and where to buy them. Like it's for younger people or teens.
Any advice where it's "ok" to buy them?


----------



## komorikun

I buy candy at rite aid or walgreens. I don't particularly appreciate how they put the candy section next to the register.


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't buy a lot.... but if I do I buy it at the Supermarket...

You can get a pack of whateva for the price of 2 bars at the counter...

I like to hit the seasonal candy after the Holidays...
I am still working on my bag of Valentine's Hershey Kisses.. (red/pink foil)

I keep them in the fridge.. I like them cold......


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ils25r said:


> I hadn't bought candybars from the counter in a long time. I enjoy them, but I feel self-conscious about when and where to buy them. Like it's for younger people or teens.
> Any advice where it's "ok" to buy them?


 You should go look. The Hershey Bars are TINY now. It's ridiculously blatant. I remember seeing MUCH larger candy bars at this exact same store. It couldn't have been more than a couple of years ago.

They appear to be the same size no matter where I look. They don't have the "king sized" ones anymore to my knowledge (They used to sell those in every store and they were easy to find). Though the same store sells some kind of fancy dark chocolate bar for a lot more. If you're a fan of bitter chocolate. I like dark chocolate but it makes me nauseous if I eat too much of it because of the bitterness.



komorikun said:


> I buy candy at rite aid or walgreens. I don't particularly appreciate how they put the candy section next to the register.


 They probably do it because kids will steal and if there's one thing they're likely to steal first, it's probably candy.


----------



## evrchngn

Girl Scout cookies! Bought two boxes ate one box practically in one sitting. Somoas, why can't I quit you!! The shortbreads I can take it easy on. Their good, but not THAT good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Finally cleaned the toilet. Finally got a multimeter. Even if it is a dirt cheap one that stinks like burned up electronics it does what I need it to do. Is it bad to drink 4 32 ounce mugs of yerba mate in 4 hours?

I wish she was still with us. It's been over a year and I still can't stand knowing what happened to her. I mean, why? Oh, that's right. There is no why. It's all random. **** it all.

What is that terrible buzzing noise?


----------



## probably offline

komorikun said:


> I buy candy at rite aid or walgreens. I don't particularly appreciate how they put the candy section next to the register.


The whole science behind the calculated placement of products in stores is unsettling. I always think about it when I see people grabbing things while waiting in line.:no


----------



## Marko3

Damn I feel great.. though half dedd from the last nite, being up till 7am.. yesterday was probably the best day ever...


----------



## IcedOver

Can someone explain how personal e-mailing back and forth would be considered "too time consuming"?


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Finally got a multimeter.


I've been meaning to purchase one of those for quite some time. Well done on getting one (after what would appear to be a decent amount of time - enough time for you to comment on it at least) Same as myself!



WillYouStopDave said:


> What is that terrible buzzing noise?


Perhaps if you can't diagnose the fault audibly, then the previously mentioned multimeter might well help you out with that one! Happy ammetering, voltmetering or resistance measuring regardless dave :yes


----------



## Pessoa

Isn't it harder as you get older. When you were young there was the hope, however slim, that things would get better. But then years keep passing and nothing improves, and you realise that this is all it's ever going to be. To be young and troubled seems tragic. To be old and troubled seems pathetic. If I haven't learnt by now then I probably never will. I'm 35 by the way. Mental age of 16 or 60. I don't mean my pessimistic outlook to apply to everyone. It's been one of those weeks.


----------



## wrongguy

thoughts are garbage


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> *The whole science behind the calculated placement of products in stores is unsettling.* I always think about it when I see people grabbing things while waiting in line.:no


 I guess I can see why someone would think so but in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't bother me that much, as they don't make that big a secret of it. And it makes sense that people who sell stuff would place it strategically so the people who are most likely to buy it will buy it at the time that they're most likely to buy it. It's not exactly an evil plot to rule the world (though I guess it could be seen as such). But such plots exist and that bothers me a bit more than strategically placed candy.



Folded Edge said:


> I've been meaning to purchase one of those for quite some time. Well done on getting one (after what would appear to be a decent amount of time - enough time for you to comment on it at least) Same as myself!


 I used to have one a long time ago. I bought it in the early 90s, I think. I came across it recently and it no longer worked. Which didn't bother me at first but I eventually found something I needed it for and had to buy another one.

And yeah. I wanted a meter for a while. I guess I commented on it because it stinks up my room and I was noticing it when I posted. I don't know why it smells. It's very strange. It's like it was manufactured out of recycled burned up electronics or something. It's an unpleasant stink. I put it in a ziplock bag and now I don't smell it anymore.


----------



## typemismatch

My local Marks & Spencer Simply Food really annoys me. They change the layout about every two weeks or something. It's really bloody annoying. I assume this is some strategic way of getting customers to notice new items.


----------



## Lone Drifter

typemismatch said:


> My local Marks & Spencer Simply Food really annoys me. They change the layout about every two weeks or something. It's really bloody annoying. I assume this is some strategic way of getting customers to notice new items.


Marks and Spencer? Did you win the lotto? 

It's Tesco and Morrisons for me, maybe slumming it to ASDA on occasion.


----------



## harrison

Tony Abbott is still astonishingly annoying, but he looks a damn sight better in a polo shirt than I do. *******! :|


----------



## Daveyboy

More Snow.. :blank


----------



## typemismatch

Another nice sunny day


----------



## typemismatch

I like how on tapatalk the first thing you see on this forum is a bottle of tequila (or something) with the word medication under it.


----------



## typemismatch

Lone Drifter said:


> Marks and Spencer? Did you win the lotto?
> 
> It's Tesco and Morrisons for me, maybe slumming it to ASDA on occasion.


M+S and sainsburys for me. But I buy my clothes out of the pound shop (or at least I would if they sold them there)


----------



## Owl-99

Those mushrooms sure tasted good.


----------



## Folded Edge

Being on the wrong side of 35 and having had a last throw of the dice on education this year and it not working out - is not a good place to be, I can report :yes lol. Being friendless, poor and single for the rest of my existence is not proving to be all that attractive to be honest lol


----------



## Ckg2011

$55,000.00 on a pickup truck with advanced four wheel drive and still cannot drive in an inch of snow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't figure out why my feet don't stink. Aren't feet supposed to stink?


----------



## Folded Edge

Ahh bollox to it :sigh


----------



## Ckg2011

What would happen if a Sasquatch and a Warewolf had a child?


----------



## coldmorning

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can't figure out why my feet don't stink. Aren't feet supposed to stink?


Maybe you're losing your sense of smell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coldmorning said:


> Maybe you're losing your sense of smell.


 I could be, actually. I've been smelling pure @$$ for so long anything less really smells like nothing.


----------



## furever grateful

I'm in such pain right now... 
Emotionally 
Sux


----------



## IcedOver

It appears that my newscaster-like voice has the power to put people to sleep. One guy I've briefed about a project has noticeably started to doze off while I was talking to him, several times. Then today a woman also started to get heavy lidded while I was talking. Oh, well.


----------



## komorikun

I have a cold. Again. I'm not sure if it's the lack of sleep, the cold, or all the grimy people in this city. 

In California, I only got sick once in 4 years. Here I'm getting it 2-3 times a year.




And I'm on the rag right now. Right now it's light. Tomorrow will be the heavy day most likely.


----------



## komorikun

Now my nose is bleeding a bit too from all the blowing. Delightful.


----------



## komorikun

My comment about dicks and mods got the "staff edit". :sus


----------



## Folded Edge

I wish Carl Sagan was still alive :yes!


----------



## typemismatch

I just watched Leviathan. Slow. I sped watched the last 30 mins on x6 and x12. Still, it completely changed my perception of Russia. Oh no wait.. no it didn't.


----------



## estse

I don't want to be a man. At the same time - whenever I'm holding scissors or a knife - I worry I'll cut off my genitals. And I don't want that. It would hurt.


----------



## Ckg2011

If outside is so great, then why has man spent thousands of years trying to perfect inside?


----------



## Ckg2011

I would drive a Mazda MX-5.


----------



## howard26

i've become so cynical that it scares me sometimes


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I heard the garbage truck outside this morning. I don't know if I've ever actually seen the garbage truck here so out of curiosity, I went to have a look. 

I got to the window just as it was backing up. Holy ****! There were sirens blaring and lights flashing all over the back of that truck! I wonder how much power it uses just to warn people that it's in reverse? 

I can see the purpose but I think just a couple of lights and a beeper would really suffice. If you can't see a truck the size of a tugboat coming at you (and the engine already makes more noise than 30 chainsaws) you really shouldn't be out wondering around on your own.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate it when my favorite Youtubers hardly ever make any new videos. This happens all the time. I find a cool new Youtuber and they apparently had a flurry of activity when they were making new videos practically every day and then they just suddenly stop once I've been sucked in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

howard26 said:


> i've become so cynical that it scares me sometimes


 That won't hurt you if you learn to use it to your advantage. It's good to be cynical in this world. You're usually right. The problem is that people will treat you like it's a bad thing. So just don't say everything you think.


----------



## Folded Edge

Calculus integration by substitution partly melted my brain earlier today :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Looks like i'll be able to buy a punching bad for my new apartment. Finally i can hit something else than air and cables tied to a board on the wall.


----------



## typemismatch

My broadband is down. Fault on the line. Three to five working days to fix  Can always use my 4G but I still feel like I'm suddenly living in a cave.


----------



## IcedOver

I've never been to a juice bar, but a new one opened very convenient to work, and I'd like to try it as I drink 100% fruit juice every day just about. The problem is the prices -- $6.95 or $7.50 for just a _16 ounce_ juice or smoothie, respectively. That's how much, even more than, I'd pay for a whole meal at lunch. What's up with that? This juice better be the best damn juice I've ever had!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Have you ever dug out something you own but you haven't seen or used for a really long time and realized it isn't as nice as you always thought it was? 

For some reason, I've been way more active lately. Been going through all this junk I've had stored away for years. Forgot I had most of it. I can see why people have garage sales. There is just so much junk that you know is junk but you really don't have the heart to just toss it in the trash.

I should. I really should just throw all that crap away.


----------



## jsgt

I hope the penalty for not enrolling in Obamacare isn't too much. Also...Turbotax is a ripoff but I will use it again this year for the simple reason of convenience. :bash


----------



## DarrellLicht

Oh happy day indeed!. The upstairs neighbors with the little monsters moved out today.

I try to restrain myself of any enthusiasm as it's always a mistake to long for someone more tolerable will take their place.. 

we've had 'loud wife who *****es out hubby every. single. evening', 'Curmudgeony note-leaving man', 'Patsy Cline living room Karaoke in the AM hours on weekends lady'... Looking forward to behold my newest addition to the sleep deprivation cavalcade.


----------



## typemismatch

Oftentimes I like to rummage in my sock drawer.


----------



## TenYears

I. Don't. Wanna. Go. To. Work!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaaaaaaa!

But at least I get to see my crush 

Yum 

It's too early. I can't think straight.

I have to clock in in 18 minutes and honestly all I can think about is pulling her jeans and her beautiful panties down to her ankles.

God, I'm such a perv.


----------



## IcedOver

Back on the inevitable disappointment roller coaster after getting another spark of interest online from a woman. This is getting very wearisome. Each time I feel like it looks good that something is going to come of it, but it never does. Waiting for an e-mail reply is gut wrenching.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

DarrellLicht said:


> Oh happy day indeed!. The upstairs neighbors with the little monsters moved out today.
> 
> I try to restrain myself of any enthusiasm as it's always a mistake to long for someone more tolerable will take their place..
> 
> we've had 'loud wife who *****es out hubby every. single. evening', 'Curmudgeony note-leaving man', 'Patsy Cline living room Karaoke in the AM hours on weekends lady'... Looking forward to behold my newest addition to the sleep deprivation cavalcade.


lol. I've had my share of noisy ******* neighbors in the last 5 year. I feel your pain.

maybe this time you'll get a "lives a normal life and doesn't walk like bricks being dropped on the floor person"


----------



## DarrellLicht

Scrub-Zero said:


> lol. I've had my share of noisy ******* neighbors in the last 5 year. I feel your pain.
> 
> maybe this time you'll get a "lives a normal life and doesn't walk like bricks being dropped on the floor person"


 Turns out I was wrong. It was the husband who moved out.. Ex as it were..

:no of course..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Holy crap I'd forgotten why I hate Home Depot so much!

So I go to Home Depot looking for a soldering iron (because it's the one place close by that I'm pretty sure will have them). I go in and find the electrical department. There, I find just about everything electrical you can imagine except for soldering irons.

So I start to wander around. I remembered from last time I was there that they often tend to have things that should be in one place somewhere else. For whatever reason. 

Eventually, I gave up and asked someone. He led me to the last place I would have ever thought to look. I mean, really. I could have been in there for hours and not found them.

Anyway, the place is a mess. So disorganized.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm a mass of nerves, self-doubt and uncertainty as I try to push this thing with this woman over the finish line. You'd think that after several letdowns in similar situations over the past few years, I'd be used to it, but it doesn't get easy. If it ultimately doesn't work out, it's going to be rough.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I've been smoke free for two months.. Gained some weight in the process.. Always something to work on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

DarrellLicht said:


> I've been smoke free for two months.. Gained some weight in the process.. Always something to work on.


 I've been "smoke free" since 2007 or something. I still want a damn cigarette. :lol

If I was working I'd have already started back up again. I never loved anything like I loved smoking. The only thing I hated was cleaning all that **** off of everything. 3 packs a day leaves a hell of a film on your desk, your walls, you computer and damn near everything it gets to.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do some farts sound distant when they're not even two feet away?


----------



## typemismatch

Damn, overcast. And the eclipse is in just two hours. Oh well. Is is just me, but don't they always say stuff like these things only come around every 126 years or whatever but they seem to happen like every ten years.


----------



## IcedOver

Looks quite likely that I'm being flaked on yet again. I can't take this.


----------



## Folded Edge

Due to a lack of sleep and the constant 'building site' noises coming from up stairs for the last 3 weeks since my deaf (I could play music as LOUD!! as I wanted) neighbour moved out and sold up. I awoke before I'd set my alarm, looked out the window to see, complete cloud cover and thusly jumped back into bed and saw nothing of the cloudy eclipse here. 
I'll no doubt regret that for the next 11 years :um


----------



## TenYears

WillYouStopDave said:


> Holy crap I'd forgotten why I hate Home Depot so much!
> 
> Anyway, the place is a mess. So disorganized.


The girl I'm seeing now buys her sex toys at Home Depot. The woman doesn't mess around. Pretty hardcore. And in a couple of cases, based on what she's told me, no, I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Smallfry

It was my friends birthday today and i couldnt even bring myself to call her, this year instead i sent her an ecard which is a bit of a cop out. I hope she reads her messages thats if she evn bothers checking her hotmail now adays. Nevermind im sure she knows me well enough by now we have been friends since 2000. In town today i ran into another friend who i havent seen in two years since we parted ways after completing a sewing course. I walked by her at the bus stopped and did a double take, relieved it was her when i asked her name and she seemed really happy to see me. We hugged and she asked me for my number as she wants to keep in touch. Hope i will hear from her soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TenYears said:


> The girl I'm seeing now buys her sex toys at Home Depot. The woman doesn't mess around. Pretty hardcore. And in a couple of cases, based on what she's told me, no, I'm not even kidding.


 You mean she buys stuff there and creates sex toys? Or does she buy stuff that easily doubles as a sex toy?


----------



## TenYears

WillYouStopDave said:


> You mean she buys stuff there and creates sex toys? Or does she buy stuff that easily doubles as a sex toy?


Oh no, I can't think of anything there that would double as a sex toy, as is. Well, I don't think. She kind of, uhm, modifies it. There's two that are her favorites. Use your imagination Dave.

Edit: Some times she uhm, makes me wonder what's going on in her head wrt sexual fantasies. I think she's told me most of them. (she wants to give me head under the pier at the beach). I'm not sure yet that I want to be the one tied up. That takes a lot of...trust lmao.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TenYears said:


> Oh no, I can't think of anything there that would double as a sex toy, as is. Well, I don't think. She kind of, uhm, modifies it. There's two that are her favorites. Use your imagination Dave.


 Believe it or not, I have seen reciprocating saws used in porn. (Not as saws though) :lol

It's hard to shock me but that was kind of a "WTF?" moment. I had to stop it a minute and think about it. Like "Is this even safe?" :lol

It kind of makes you think. I'll bet the employees who work at these places have heard it all. I'm not surprised they are not all that eager to interact with the customers.


----------



## Ckg2011

These are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## DarrellLicht

WillYouStopDave said:


> Believe it or not, I have seen reciprocating saws used in porn. (Not as saws though) :lol
> 
> It's hard to shock me but that was kind of a "WTF?" moment. I had to stop it a minute and think about it. Like "Is this even safe?" :lol
> 
> It kind of makes you think. I'll bet the employees who work at these places have heard it all. I'm not surprised they are not all that eager to interact with the customers.


 I kind of wonder about the same thing with those clear Plexiglas handled toilet plungers with the glitter and such..


----------



## Dizz121

if i ever gonna have my **** together


----------



## typemismatch

I like receiving things in Jiffy bags.


----------



## Pessoa

Accept that you're always going to be alone, always going to be unhappy, and will one day kill yourself (just not today). Live life accordingly.


----------



## typemismatch

That there is my most random comment ever I think. I mean it was 4am and I'm talking about Jiffy bags. It's not like I've just received a Jiffy bag in the post or anything. One minute before having this thought I could not have predicted such a thought would occur.

On an examination of my thought process here is what happened:

I was looking at the Falklands post in the Obama British insults thread.
Thinking: hmm Britain had no choice, you can't let someone take your territory
Thinking: about sex
Thinking: if we stood back and done nothing then other territories would be invaded
Thinking: about sex
Thinking: the Hondurans would be over the border of Belize in a Jiffy
Thinking: about sex
Thinking: yeah people in giant Jiffy bags, like a sack race. Hop hop hop
Thinking: about sex
Thinking: they would probably fail their mission if they invaded in giant Jiffy bags
Thinking: about sex
Thinking: what other British territories are disputed????
Thinking: about sex
Thinking: I like receiving stuff in Jiffy bags


----------



## typemismatch

Now I have to question how random is random? I thought my thought was random but, as we can all now clearly see from my forensic examination of my thoughts, there was a logical and in fact inevitable process that lead me from Falkands War to Jiffy bag. Interesting.


----------



## typemismatch

Btw I can't sleep which is why I'm rambling. Ok I'll wait 3 more seconds before I post.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to the store today and my checkout lady was "Julie" once again (I think I saw here there at least twice before). She was not friendly but very attractive. I think she was probably about 35. Wasn't wearing a ring.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Seen this?






I dunno, I thought this video was inspirational. Not so much because of her propositions, but to hear her views about the worst level of character assassination (that I can think of) and living to tell about it.


----------



## intheshadows

Smallfry said:


> It was my friends birthday today and i couldnt even bring myself to call her, this year instead i sent her an ecard which is a bit of a cop out. I hope she reads her messages thats if she evn bothers checking her hotmail now adays. Nevermind im sure she knows me well enough by now we have been friends since 2000. In town today i ran into another friend who i havent seen in two years since we parted ways after completing a sewing course. I walked by her at the bus stopped and did a double take, relieved it was her when i asked her name and she seemed really happy to see me. We hugged and she asked me for my number as she wants to keep in touch. Hope i will hear from her soon.


 Yeah, I called up an old friend on his birthday last week too. We've also been friends since 2000.


----------



## evrchngn

I don't keep cookies in the house. Once I was eating some cookies and I mean plowing through them. Suddenly, I wished I was a conehead. That way, I could just suck'em in like a vacuum! Oh yeah!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So where I live is one of those condo places with an association and all that.

A couple of times a month, my parents go to Costco or wherever to get a bunch of stuff and obviously, we have to carry it in. So for whatever reason, our association is really anal about propping the doors open. Essentially, we have been ordered not to do it for any reason. I'm guessing that includes carrying in the groceries. 

So. Every time you go out to get a few things, the door closes and locks. So you have to stop and open the door with a key every time. Which is extremely difficult with 70 pounds of groceries in your hands.

You could simply sit them down in the summer when the ground is clean(ish) and dry but this just can't happen in the winter.

So. Not only is the wind blowing freezing cold but you're standing there in it trying to open a door that doesn't want to open with a key and trying not to drop your groceries. 

What are these people thinking? Honestly, I just don't think they care. It's all about money

"Welp, this is what it costs to repair a door and it's not in the budget so don't break the door".


OK. But the door is going to break eventually whether it's "abused" or not. Then what?


----------



## IcedOver

I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## intheshadows

Sometimes my life consists of reading random **** on Wikipedia.


----------



## foe

I'm having a shhitty 2015. Everything's so stale. Where is excitement? What is there to look for?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

intheshadows said:


> Sometimes my life consists of reading random **** on Wikipedia.


 Whatever you do, don't start clicking links on there. I've discovered some truly creepy things like that.

I'm almost afraid to read Wikipedia these days. I always end up digging much deeper than I intended to on the most (seemingly) inane subjects.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. In all of my life, I have seen the "check engine" light so many times it could almost be the theme song of my life if you had Conway Twitty sing it repeatedly to the rhythm of some kind of electronic industrial music in the background. 

Anyway, I've checked the engine when instructed to by the check engine light and it always looked exactly like an engine to me. What was I supposed to notice when I checked it? I guess if it had melted I would see an obvious problem and then I'd know why the warning light was on. If I lift the hood and it looks exactly like it's supposed to, don't ask me what the hell is wrong with it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Maybe I should look up some folk remedies for the check engine light. Like you know, it's got to help to toss a cupful of vinegar on the engine. Or maybe olive oil is just the trick if you rub it lovingly on the engine with an environmentally-friendly, natural sponge. And here's one that makes perfect sense. There's a lot of iron in an engine so if I pour iron supplement in the oil hole, that will obviously help and the check engine light will go away.


----------



## RiversEdge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe I should look up some folk remedies for the check engine light. Like you know, it's got to help to toss a cupful of vinegar on the engine. Or maybe olive oil is just the trick if you rub it lovingly on the engine with an environmentally-friendly, natural sponge. And here's one that makes perfect sense. There's a lot of iron in an engine so if I pour iron supplement in the oil hole, that will obviously help and the check engine light will go away.


Why don't you take it to AutoZone or one of those car parts places...they do a check engine light test for free to tell you what may be the problem.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

RiversEdge said:


> Why don't you take it to AutoZone or one of those car parts places...they do a check engine light test for free to tell you what may be the problem.


 Will they give me some complimentary iron supplement for the oil hole?


----------



## IcedOver

I've been pissed off and frustrated all week, and now I get to add anxious. I just realized today that I made a mistake on a project for our most valued client. The client didn't point it out to me, so I don't know how big a deal it was, but it was a mistake, something I overlooked. When I make mistakes at work, I've been known to fret over it for days or weeks.


----------



## lastofthekews

I need to get walking on my life's path again, but I feel like I'm waiting for something or someone.


----------



## power2theweak

lastofthekews said:


> I need to get walking on my life's path again, but I feel like I'm waiting for something or someone.


(((hugs))) Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do people have to ape absolutely everything they see becoming a trend or a fad or whatever? Can't stand it. Especially when it's something really mind-numbingly stupid that none of these people would ever do if they didn't know it was a thing.


----------



## lastofthekews

power2theweak said:


> (((hugs))) Hope you find what you're looking for.


Thanks (((hugs))) I hope that you're doing well


----------



## prairiedreamer

Sick of living with someone who has Asperger's. Seriously, just shut the ***** up for five minutes and realize that you aren't the center of the universe.


----------



## RiversEdge

IcedOver said:


> I've been pissed off and frustrated all week, and now I get to add anxious. I just realized today that I made a mistake on a project for our most valued client. The client didn't point it out to me, so I don't know how big a deal it was, but it was a mistake, something I overlooked. When I make mistakes at work, I've been known to fret over it for days or weeks.


I do this too! I do work for clients too and - I KNOW - a single mistake can be a HUGE deal. 
I feel the blood rushing to my brain when I have messed up. I have editors and executives to blame though, because they are supposed to do the final checking - BUT it still makes me look bad, no matter what they say.

I suggest, if the client didn't notice, don't point it out at this time - if it's something that you can let go. 
Hopefully he didn't notice or didn't think it was a big deal, but next time, no mistakes.
As for now, relax - let it go. Just do better next time.


----------



## komorikun

I now have internet.


----------



## IcedOver

RiversEdge said:


> I do this too! I do work for clients too and - I KNOW - a single mistake can be a HUGE deal.


Thanks. I actually did tell the client about the mistake, said I was sorry. He didn't reply, so either he didn't find it a big deal or he could be kind of pissed and may be talking about it to his associates/higher-ups at his company. What sucks is that I've already made another mistake with the same client, but a different contact person/coordinator. I had dates on which to call people, and I had formulated them using an Excel formula. I tried to sort the column, but for some reason it didn't work, put the dates out of order, so I just manually put them in, or so I thought. I must have had a brain fart, because the dates were all wrong, or they got mixed up some other way. Regardless, we called people over the last few days either earlier or later than they were supposed to be called. The client hasn't mentioned it, but I'm sure she's noticed it.


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> I now have internet.


:clap

Are you all moved in..????
Do you have to buy furniture or is it furnished..?

Send pics..


----------



## lastofthekews

I'm really tired of trying to find ways to be better. I've not felt happy in a long while now.


----------



## Folded Edge

Daveyboy said:


> :clap
> Send pics..


Of the crazy fridge contents? ... yes indeedy. Bring it on :clap


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> :clap
> 
> Are you all moved in..????
> Do you have to buy furniture or is it furnished..?
> 
> Send pics..


I got to buy furniture. All I have is 2 airbeds, a plastic hamper, a small plastic dresser, and a plastic box.


----------



## Smallfry

I'm so tired


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got to buy furniture. All I have is 2 airbeds, a plastic hamper, a small plastic dresser, and a plastic box.


 Are you getting a cat?


----------



## IcedOver

I'm considering upgrading my old TracFone flip phone to a TracFone smartphone, but only a used one from eBay. This is because I don't have the internet in my home, so overnight I'm unable to check my e-mail (being able to check my e-mail at home could have helped in a recent situation). I'm sure some of you have smartphones. Let me ask you a question.

In looking at the screens of these, it looks like you can get an e-mail icon on the screen itself. If you get an e-mail (not a text), will it give you an alert or will something pop up on the screen itself showing you that you have an e-mail? I'm asking because back when my flip phone allowed me to check e-mail (very rudimentary text-only view), it cost me minutes to go in and look at my e-mail to even know if I had a new message. If it alerts you, that would be more convenient. Anyone know?


----------



## jsgt

Using a leafblower is much easier than sweeping/vacuuming. :high5


----------



## Ckg2011

Ugh...


----------



## intheshadows

Same old garbage...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My first long bike ride of the season and some jerk-off opened his car door right when i happen to pass by. But i managed to dodge it at least. Boy, does that make your heart race :lol

I gave that dude the finger too.


----------



## komorikun

jsgt said:


> Using a leafblower is much easier than sweeping/vacuuming. :high5


Leaf blowers are evil.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I'm considering upgrading my old TracFone flip phone to a TracFone smartphone, but only a used one from eBay. This is because I don't have the internet in my home, so overnight I'm unable to check my e-mail (being able to check my e-mail at home could have helped in a recent situation). I'm sure some of you have smartphones. Let me ask you a question.
> 
> In looking at the screens of these, it looks like you can get an e-mail icon on the screen itself. If you get an e-mail (not a text), will it give you an alert or will something pop up on the screen itself showing you that you have an e-mail? I'm asking because back when my flip phone allowed me to check e-mail (very rudimentary text-only view), it cost me minutes to go in and look at my e-mail to even know if I had a new message. If it alerts you, that would be more convenient. Anyone know?


Why don't you have internet at home?


----------



## komorikun

So much piss, sh*t, and blood this morning. OMG.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Why don't you have internet at home?


Well, I don't need an extra expense. They have pay-as-you-go internet, but it would probably be more hassle than it's worth. I look at screens too much anyway, and I don't need yet another one to waste my time in front of at home. Plus, I have a library in walking distance. The limited web browsing capability on a smartphone would more than suffice. I was really just looking for a simple response on whether a smartphone gives you a notification of a new e-mail or if you have to access your account and use minutes to check it.


----------



## Folded Edge

April is not always the best month but thus far I have tickets to go to 3 gigs / concerts and would really like to go to at least another 3 gigs this month. I really need to work out the finances to see which of them I can actually afford to attend. We only live once though :yes


----------



## feelsoblue

Relatively new to this site. OK, now I get why there is a 30+ and 40+ sub-forum. Just from cursory glances at the bio information of posters in threads I have posted in, I think a lot of people here are late-teens to early 20's. I'm early thirties myself.


----------



## Quietgirl3

Made a ham. What am I going to do with all this ham?


----------



## Folded Edge

Happy Easter to those that celebrate it or those that have it culturally forced upon them. To every one else... Happy Sunday  :yes


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Folded Edge said:


> Happy Easter to those that celebrate it or *those that have it culturally forced upon them.* To every one else... Happy Sunday  :yes


I bet you wont say that when its ramadan


----------



## Folded Edge

In a Lonely Place said:


> I bet you wont say that when its ramadan


It's Ramadan once a year, every year or hadn't you noticed? The point of your post is interesting. Id suggest that you stop reading biased, right wing, rags but I doubt that would make any difference.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Folded Edge said:


> It Ramadan once a year, every year or hadn't you noticed? The point of your post is interesting. Id suggest that you stop reading biased, right wing, rags but I doubt that would make any difference.


Bahahaha

You lot are all the same
same standard response everytime, I thank you :rofl


----------



## Folded Edge

In a Lonely Place said:


> Bahahaha
> 
> You lot are all the same
> same standard response everytime, I thank you :rofl


Ahhh... the over simplification of people and their views as per usual of
the right wingers on here. The inability to debate the subject in any kind of meaningful way is very telling. Your small minded responses are indeed always that same. Good luck living in your right-wing world that never actually existed. I shan't thank you for them.

It's funny that I've encountered this completely relevant quote in the press over the last few days in regards to the unsurprisingly fearful response from the right wing / torie press to Ms Nicola Sturgeon's good showing in the leaders debates.

*"Socrates: When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser"*

Just imagine the utter randomness / coincidence of that occurring and this unsubstantiated nonexistent "memo" coming to light a mere 2 days after the debate. Completely and utterly believable... honestly


----------



## In a Lonely Place

pass me the landing net


----------



## Folded Edge

In a Lonely Place said:


> pass me the landing net


Nice one, yet another well thought out and exquisitely, executed, intelligent response. I realise laughing off your lack response or ability to debate the topic at hand is the easiest get out jail card you can muster but it don't make it a position worth celebrating. 
A wise and elderly family member of mine, summed up folk like yourself all too well. She always said "Empty vessels make the most noise"

Enjoy your similes.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Folded Edge said:


> It's Ramadan once a year, every year or hadn't you noticed? The point of your post is interesting. *Id suggest that you stop reading biased, right wing, rags but I doubt that would make any difference. *


You lost any chance of a rational debate right there when you rolled out that stupid sheep like response for what must be the millionth time it's been used.


----------



## Folded Edge

In a Lonely Place said:


> You lost any chance of a rational debate right there when you rolled out that stupid sheep like response for what must be the millionth time it's been used.


Ahh again beautifully argued. The detail of your individually thought out response to each and every point I made has been enlightening. Thanks for playing. Like I said before, empty vessels and all that.


----------



## TenYears

My girlfriend / one-night stand-turned friends with benefits / significant other gave me this test the other day. Mean girl. I may be the only one that hasn't taken it, idk. Anyways, here goes.

Don't think too long about this.

Name: The first animal that comes to your mind. Wait a sec, then the second animal that comes to your mind, wait a sec then the third animal that comes to your mind.

Remember which animals you picked, in that order. PM me and I'll give you the results, what it means. (including mine, which were quite hilarious to my gf).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Am I the only one who hates to hear geese honking outside my window? Damn things.


----------



## lastofthekews

I feel so alone. The only people I feel able to be around don't want me, and I feel so scared of new friendships or of rekindling friendships that I either avoid them or sabotage them. I went shopping today and just saw people together, with friends, with each other, and I felt so alone. I'm so very unhappy right now. I'm drinking to forget today, but know it isn't the answer. I feel too worthless and too tired to make friends, but hate being alone. When can I stop trying and when does it get better?


----------



## IcedOver

Was having an average day until, in the middle of leaving a message at work, I pulled up AICN and read the news that David Lynch would be departing the "Twin Peaks" revival (and yet the show may go on without him), and the breath left my voice. I stumbled through the rest of the message. I'm totally pissed off now, and the rest of the work day will suck. Wednesday is the 25th anniversary of the show, and I was in front of the set back then (was anyone else in the 30+ section?). So now this evening I have to force myself to binge watch season 4 of HBO's "Girls" because it's only on Comcast's Watchathon week until tomorrow. Being pissed off about the idea of a show that formed part of my childhood being *******ized while subjecting myself to overwhelming hipsterdom is not a good combination.


----------



## Folded Edge

Small minded bigots; they appear to be sadly everywhere :| :no. Here's hoping for a world formed from none hate filled clowns... the world may well improve - some time in the future.


----------



## Folded Edge

But beyond that. Be thankful for the ignore feature. It's better than dealing with hate filled morons :yes


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> Ahhh... the over simplification of people and their views as per usual of
> the right wingers on here. The inability to debate the subject in any kind of meaningful way is very telling. Your small minded responses are indeed always that same. Good luck living in your right-wing world that never actually existed. I shan't thank you for them.
> 
> It's funny that I've encountered this completely relevant quote in the press over the last few days in regards to the unsurprisingly fearful response from the right wing / torie press to Ms Nicola Sturgeon's good showing in the leaders debates.
> 
> *"Socrates: When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser"*
> 
> Just imagine the utter randomness / coincidence of that occurring and this unsubstantiated nonexistent "memo" coming to light a mere 2 days after the debate. Completely and utterly believable... honestly


Would that be like stooping to name calling? Like calling a 23 year old young man that's obviously angry and hurt a "little boy" in the thread about feminism. (which seems to have been removed)

Doesn't sound very mature of you - which is what you were also claiming he wasn't.


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> But beyond that. Be thankful for the ignore feature. It's better than dealing with hate filled morons :yes


It is a good feature isn't it - you just went on mine.


----------



## Folded Edge

don said:


> It is a good feature isn't it - you just went on mine.


Oh no Don, really? I'm a hypocrite because I don't tolerate bigoted biased
thinking. Spouting hate filled views of women are apparently acceptable, or at least worth debating on here. Had they been spouting the same hate filled views of a different group based on race or sexual origination, then I'm sure you be saying that would be unacceptable and utterly immature. Unless of course you feel that being frustrated, is grounds for any kind of bigotry. 
Sorry if I don't see a line between one type of bigoted view and another, hate is just a spiteful, coming from the mouth a 20 year old as it is of a 30 or 40 year old. Sadly hate knows no bounds. His lack of ability to engage in the thought that they might be wrong was the problem. The others of his age and more scary to me, the females of his age in dealing in such absolutes and thinking the same way is very frightening.

Yeah selective hatred of certain groups are acceptable eh Don? Disappointing to see you post such stuff. But your entitled your opinion obviously.


----------



## Folded Edge

I must add that the poster that Don was mentioning that I had a problem with was in support of Elliot Rodger's actions. There is an example of a mature level headed balanced human being.

Ach no, the young lad was frustrated, he was free to spout what ever bigoted bollox he wanted. 
*
*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Got my whole party wiped out. I'm gonna like this game.


----------



## typemismatch

Why have I never watched Twin Peaks. It sounds like the sort of show I would like. I'm going to start it today.


----------



## typemismatch

This site has been going slow for a few days now.


----------



## typemismatch

I feel like crap today. Sore throat, blocked nose and ears. I'm not sure what it is but it seems serious. I'll work from bed today I think.


----------



## Owl-99

Sometimes you just have to except things the way they are.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am up on my Paxil today. Wonderful.


----------



## slyfox

I've failed at life and I don't know if I can or am willing to turn things around


----------



## IcedOver

I ordered a used TracFone smartphone for $9 including shipping, my first smartphone. You can't beat that deal, but I'm probably going to beat myself over the head if I get it and can't register minutes on it. The ad said it had a "clean ESN," so I believe that should allow it.


----------



## power2theweak

lastofthekews said:


> Thanks (((hugs))) I hope that you're doing well


I can't complain.


----------



## Smallfry

This week has been pants


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> Oh no Don, really? *I'm a hypocrite because I don't tolerate bigoted biased
> thinking.* Spouting hate filled views of women are apparently acceptable, or at least worth debating on here. Had they been spouting the same hate filled views of a different group based on race or sexual origination, then I'm sure you be saying that would be unacceptable and utterly immature. Unless of course you feel that being frustrated, is grounds for any kind of bigotry.
> Sorry if I don't see a line between one type of bigoted view and another, hate is just a spiteful, coming from the mouth a 20 year old as it is of a 30 or 40 year old. Sadly hate knows no bounds. His lack of ability to engage in the thought that they might be wrong was the problem. The others of his age and more scary to me, the females of his age in dealing in such absolutes and thinking the same way is very frightening.
> 
> Yeah selective hatred of certain groups are acceptable eh Don? Disappointing to see you post such stuff. But your entitled your opinion obviously.


I can understand you getting very frustrated with that young man - and I admit he was saying some very extreme stuff, but I disagreed strongly with the way you and others were handling it. I think he pointed out at one stage that people like us - a little bit older - should maybe try to understand why he has reached the point he has, not just get angry and start calling him names. (which you did I might add, although I think the thread has been completely removed now - you called him, in capitals - "a socially anxious moron". )

How exactly do you think that will help him or indeed allow him to see your side of the argument any clearer?

I have a boy his age or around it. Plus I constantly read stories of young guys on here and hear of other young people that are completely disillusioned with our society. I don't know about you but I think we need to start trying to understand why they have reached these points in their lives, not attack them for it. Calling them names will just make them worse and re-enforce their own beliefs.


----------



## harrison

Another thing @Folded Edge - allowing the thread to escalate the way that one did was a real shame. I was hoping to try and reason with that young man to find out just how he came to have the views he did. There was a reason - there always is. Now I think he's been banned - I don't know why exactly but I think it's very counter-productive, this is supposed to be a support site after all.

I'm obviously not saying I condone what he was saying, I just wanted to try and understand how he'd reached that point and perhaps show him that there are other ways of looking at it.


----------



## IcedOver

It amazes me how little attention to detail some people have. I ordered a used TracFone smartphone on eBay. The seller said it had a "clean ESN" (serial number), meaning it was okay for a new user to transfer minutes to or put new minutes on. I checked the ESN online when I got it today and it said it's invalid, cannot be used. The guy said he had four of those phones and got mixed up, but refunded my money and let me keep the useless phone. What the hell?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The experience of being awake in the middle of the night. It can be lonely if you don't appreciate the fact that (almost) everyone else is sleeping and they can't hurt you while they sleep.


----------



## TenYears

I went to google images and searched "girls without pants in public".

*shrug* I was really bored.

It was actually pretty awesome. Just. Wow.

Edit: Actually "girls naked on trampolines" is just da bomb. Omg.

Omg.

Omg.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really feel sorry for 20 somethings these days. Not only do they have to face the trauma of getting old and realizing they're not as special as they thought they were but........

1. They have to wait until they're old to find out the old people were right.

2. They have to be the next generation of old people who are right and deal with the smart-mouthed 20 somethings who think they know everything because they read some books and took a course in philosophy. 

3. They have to look back at the "smart phone" in 20 years and see how dumb it really was.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have two lamps in my room. A tall uplight floor lamp with two bulbs and a stubby Asian style lamp with one bulb.

It just occurred to me recently that I'm happier, more at peace and more contemplative when I turn off the floor lamp and have only the stubby one on. There's just enough light to see but I don't feel bathed in light. Ugly details in my room are mostly obscured


----------



## typemismatch

These are testing times for traumatised Tunisians.


----------



## typemismatch

Insurgent ISIS insomniacs infiltrate Iraqi ice-cream industry.


----------



## DarrellLicht

typemismatch said:


> Insurgent ISIS insomniacs infiltrate Iraqi ice-cream industry.


ISIS Screams for Ice Cream..


----------



## blue2

Help I need somebody 
Help not just anybody
Help you know I need someone Help
(pick up the tempo)

When I was younger, so much younger than today
I never needed anybody's help in any way
But now those days are gone I'm not so self assured - patent pending


----------



## typemismatch

This site is going downhill. ...oh no wait, my phone is on a slope.


----------



## Quietgirl3

My ex was just texting me wanting to talk while I was busy emailing another guy on Match. Oops!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

4 hours of work to make 3 mods work together. Moral of this story? Read the ****ing instructions carefully, you dimwitted prideful monkey. Though i did have a laugh when i killed people as a big red triangle.

But now they work flawlessly and it's beautiful.


----------



## RiversEdge

This attractive man dressed very nicely in a suit - was riding on a purple motorcycle behind me as I was driving to the store. He caught me checking him out! 
...I was totally checking him out. 
A very hot guy. In a suit. On a motorcycle. 
He turned in to the same parking lot as me (right behind me, still looking) and I got so shy that I tried to avoid him -- I parked my car a few lanes over and sat there and watched him go in, to try and time when I should go in (you know, to avoid him)...then he turned and looked around and, I swear, he found my car and me...looking at him again  ...was I red.

Ok I know I could have 'bumped' in to him in the store, but I LEFT because I am get so afraid and shy. 

When I'm in my car, I have much more ability to be flirty -- but him going in to the same store...I couldn't deal with it. I just had to air this out. 

PLUS, do men think if you check them out, that you want to talk to them?


----------



## Owl-99

RiversEdge said:


> This attractive man dressed very nicely in a suit - was riding on a purple motorcycle behind me as I was driving to the store. He caught me checking him out!
> ...I was totally checking him out.
> A very hot guy. In a suit. On a motorcycle.
> He turned in to the same parking lot as me (right behind me, still looking) and I got so shy that I tried to avoid him -- I parked my car a few lanes over and sat there and watched him go in, to try and time when I should go in (you know, to avoid him)...then he turned and looked around and, I swear, he found my car and me...looking at him again  ...was I red.
> 
> Ok I know I could have 'bumped' in to him in the store, but I LEFT because I am get so afraid and shy.
> 
> When I'm in my car, I have much more ability to be flirty -- but him going in to the same store...I couldn't deal with it. I just had to air this out.
> 
> PLUS, do men think if you check them out, that you want to talk to them?


An opportunity missed.


----------



## typemismatch

RiversEdge said:


> This attractive man dressed very nicely in a suit - was riding on a purple motorcycle behind me as I was driving to the store. He caught me checking him out!
> ...I was totally checking him out.
> A very hot guy. In a suit. On a motorcycle.
> He turned in to the same parking lot as me (right behind me, still looking) and I got so shy that I tried to avoid him -- I parked my car a few lanes over and sat there and watched him go in, to try and time when I should go in (you know, to avoid him)...then he turned and looked around and, I swear, he found my car and me...looking at him again  ...was I red.
> 
> Ok I know I could have 'bumped' in to him in the store, but I LEFT because I am get so afraid and shy.
> 
> When I'm in my car, I have much more ability to be flirty -- but him going in to the same store...I couldn't deal with it. I just had to air this out.
> 
> PLUS, do men think if you check them out, that you want to talk to them?


Hmm, but did her really need to go into the store? Perhaps he was just creating the opportunity. What he bought may give you a clue to this:

bottle of Evian - he wasn't planning on going into the store, he was riding a motorbike and didn't need water that badly. besides he has plenty of water at his house.

2 litre bottle of milk - he was planning on going into the store. nobody buys milk on the fly.

I can't think of anything else you can buy in a shop right now.


----------



## typemismatch

Every time I see my Age: 36 on my profile over there I do a sort of double take. Am I really 36? When did that happen?


----------



## Noca

I slept!!!!!!!!!!! First good nights sleep in what seems like 8 months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Does anyone ever wonder why some things you order from Amazon travel through USPS like greased lightening and some things seem to get bogged down in one spot and don't move for days? I mean, WTF? I ordered two things on exactly the same day at almost exactly the same time. They both came through USPS. They both had the same shipping priority. One was slightly farther away but not that much. One item came in two days. It's been almost a week and I still haven't seen the other one but if the tracking is correct, it simply sat in one spot for 3 days.

And it's not like it's even certain cities/areas that are slow. Usually, when there's an item that ships slow, the entire shipping process is sluggish. Like it's cursed or something. :lol


----------



## intheshadows

Two members of my support group are a couple now. I'm happy for them.


----------



## RiversEdge

Sequoia said:


> An opportunity missed.


I thought so too, that's what was bothering me so much. I hate when I shy away. 
sigh.



typemismatch said:


> Hmm, but did her really need to go into the store? Perhaps he was just creating the opportunity. What he bought may give you a clue to this:
> 
> bottle of Evian - he wasn't planning on going into the store, he was riding a motorbike and didn't need water that badly. besides he has plenty of water at his house.
> 
> 2 litre bottle of milk - he was planning on going into the store. nobody buys milk on the fly.
> 
> I can't think of anything else you can buy in a shop right now.


Yeah, when he pulled in to the same parking lot, my confidence that I aired seconds ago went right out the window and I was like 'oh crap'.
I kind of thought he was going to go straight, then I turned on my turn signals, then, he did too 
.....Opportunity missed as someone else wrote. 
So disappointed with myself.


----------



## typemismatch

RiversEdge said:


> I thought so too, that's what was bothering me so much. I hate when I shy away.
> sigh.
> 
> Yeah, when he pulled in to the same parking lot, my confidence that I aired seconds ago went right out the window and I was like 'oh crap'.
> I kind of thought he was going to go straight, then I turned on my turn signals, then, he did too
> .....Opportunity missed as someone else wrote.
> So disappointed with myself.


The lesson to learn from this episode is next time go for it.


----------



## RiversEdge

typemismatch said:


> The lesson to learn from this episode is next time go for it.


Maybe one day. :|
Thanks.

On another note - I thought your little joke about your phone being on a slope and this site going downhill was really cute ._.


----------



## foe

I knew all good things must come to an end. 

2011 - Good year
2012 - Good year
2013 - Good year
2014 - Great year

2015 - Terrible so far.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was just thinking how whenever I try to get anything done, it seems like I'm trying to paddle a canoe with a spoon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate it when I'm trying to swallow a pill without water and I can't seem to get my swallower to work. Then the pill starts to dissolve in my mouth and it tastes absolutely terrible and that makes it even harder to swallow because it tastes so terrible it causes me to try to force my swallower to work even more and it doesn't like that.

SO. The simple act of trying to take one pill turns into a traumatic experience that makes me dread taking pills because I'll never forget it. All because I was too lazy to get up to get some water. Whenever I see that the time to take my pills is approaching, there's a big neon sign in my mind that's flashing "THOSE TASTE BAD AND ARE HARD TO SWALLOW!" And I think to myself "Damn! That sign is right. I don't wanna!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have just spent about 5 of the last 20 minutes pondering the question. What is the harshest sound that my body is capable of producing? It needs to be answered but I'm not really sure how to go about that in a scientific way.


----------



## anonymid

Ice cream is not something I ever really find myself craving. I like it, but I think I could very easily go the rest of my life without eating it, if I had to.


----------



## Serene Hopes

I like wine. 3 glasses a night, one before dinner, one while I cook and one with dinner. Them *****holes need to stop treating me like an alcoholic.


----------



## HalfHare

Morning poops are so satisfying. When you release one that is long and thick, like I did today, it feels really nice. After, I had coffee and a brownie. It was bliss.


----------



## IcedOver

My company sucks and they sometimes hire high school kids. The current few kids go to an undoubtedly crappy inner city school, and they've both said that they get 4.0 grades. The other day this came out of their mouths during a random conversation -- "What continent is China on? I seriously don't know." "I dint even know Canada was on dis continent. 'Dey don' teach us geography." It's probably one of the schools where the teachers feed the students answers.


----------



## IcedOver

This really gets under my skin. We have a very small office, with up to ten people in it, though usually not that many. Sometimes calls come in on the main line and one of us supervisors have to transfer them to one of the other desks. Would you consider it unreasonable to expect that someone would be bothered to a) memorize the extensions of the individual desks, or b) have a list right in front of them that they could quickly consult to know the 3-digit extension?

This other supervisor, a black woman in her mid- to late 20s, cannot do either of those things, obviously. When a call comes in and she has to transfer it, she calls out to the person "What's your extension?" or "I don't know your extension," even though she has transferred calls to these various numbers hundreds of times. One guy who is five feet away from her she transfers calls to very often, like 4-5 times a night. Each and every time she asks "What's your extension?" Today he replied with "413" and she said "41 . . . 3?" like she'd never even heard it before, then another time he didn't give his extension right away, and she said "I don't know your extension." It's only seven total extensions she has to remember, but she is unwilling. That's pretty unprofessional, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> she calls out to the person "What's your extension?" or "I don't know your extension," even though she has transferred calls to these various numbers hundreds of times. One guy who is five feet away from her she transfers calls to very often, like 4-5 times a night. Each and every time she asks "What's your extension?" Today he replied with "413" and she said "41 . . . 3?" like she'd never even heard it before, then another time he didn't give his extension right away, and she said "I don't know your extension." It's only seven total extensions she has to remember, but she is unwilling. That's pretty unprofessional, wouldn't you agree?


 :lol

Believe it or not, some people have a terrible memory with inconsistent gaps. I have a fantastic memory for some things and some things I can't remember longer than a few seconds. That's what's so frustrating about memory problems. Repetition doesn't necessarily help. There are certain things I have to re-learn every single time I need them.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Repetition doesn't necessarily help.


Right, maybe repetition doesn't help if someone is just doing it once a day and has other things going on, has poor attention to detail, etc. However, I'm talking at least five times a night. I can't understand why she can't motivate herself to recall three numbers, at least for this one guy who is five feet away from her. I suspect it's more a lack of caring than anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Right, maybe repetition doesn't help if someone is just doing it once a day and has other things going on, has poor attention to detail, etc. However, I'm talking at least five times a night. I can't understand why she can't motivate herself to recall three numbers, at least for this one guy who is five feet away from her. I suspect it's more a lack of caring than anything.


 I understand what you're saying but I don't think you really are getting what I'm saying. It's an actual problem in a person's mind. They cannot make it happen simply because they want it to. It's like telling someone who is paralyzed to walk.

Now maybe she shouldn't be working somewhere where it's that big of a problem but I wouldn't necessarily just assume she's too lazy to remember it. Most likely, she really can't remember. If you don't have this problem, it's really hard to explain it. It's basically a disability.

If your memory works fine, you really can't understand what it's like to not remember what time it is even though you've looked at the clock 5 times in the last ten minutes.

Think about it. She has to work harder to keep asking than she would to just memorize it if she could. It doesn't sound like it's a matter of her being too lazy to memorize a few numbers. It sounds like she can't.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was stuck using the bad toilet at work - the one that doesn't flush right.
I have to pull a trick to get it to work for me....and it does, every time.

This John knows how to use the john.

....and I am sick of the toilet jokes with my name!


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> This really gets under my skin. We have a very small office, with up to ten people in it, though usually not that many. Sometimes calls come in on the main line and one of us supervisors have to transfer them to one of the other desks. Would you consider it unreasonable to expect that someone would be bothered to a) memorize the extensions of the individual desks, or b) have a list right in front of them that they could quickly consult to know the 3-digit extension?
> 
> This other supervisor, a black woman in her mid- to late 20s, cannot do either of those things, obviously. When a call comes in and she has to transfer it, she calls out to the person "What's your extension?" or "I don't know your extension," even though she has transferred calls to these various numbers hundreds of times. One guy who is five feet away from her she transfers calls to very often, like 4-5 times a night. Each and every time she asks "What's your extension?" Today he replied with "413" and she said "41 . . . 3?" like she'd never even heard it before, then another time he didn't give his extension right away, and she said "I don't know your extension." It's only seven total extensions she has to remember, but she is unwilling. That's pretty unprofessional, wouldn't you agree?


Three digit extension? I'd be like "9...1...1". :lol


----------



## harrison

I need to get more meds and go to the doctor - was a manic mess again last night. Crazy.


----------



## typemismatch

I was in town this morning at the German market. I was hungry and so went to the first stall, which was a hot food stall, to see what they had. They had sausages. I thought I might try the sausages, but decided to have a look at some of the other stalls - almost all of them appeared to be hot food stalls. I went to the second stall. They sold sausages too. I tried the third stall. They sold sausages too. I went from stall to stall and they all sold sausages.


----------



## RiversEdge

My heart is sore. I've been thinking about him a lot and he's with his friends....
I hate this feeling. I hate that I aloud myself to be in a position where I could get hurt.
And I never thought that he'd be the one to hurt me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Atmosphere. It's all around us but we don't see it. Not even when we do. It's a twinkling star. It calms us. It scares us. It enrages us. It doesn't even exist but we still perceive it. Somehow. Or maybe, we imagine it all.


----------



## Owl-99

My Plantar fasciitis has returned with vengeance..... can my life get any worse.


----------



## SA go0n

Weary said:


> My Plantar fasciitis has returned with vengeance..... can my life get any worse.


That sucks. I had it for a year and a half. It just went away but I'm always worried about reaggravating it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, yesterday, I asked my dad if he'd like to watch a movie. He says he'd love to watch a movie. 

So I put the movie in and we get about five minutes into it and he starts telling me about that one time five years before I was born that his brother ran his car into a ditch. 

He seemed awfully determined to make me understand that there was something about this story that was so critical that it had to be brought out at just that moment. Unfortunately, as much as I love my dad, I was kind of hoping he'd watch the movie. 

Anyway, he talked through the first 30 minutes of it. I don't think he even realized there was a movie playing as he talked. I'm pretty sure when he finally stopped talking he had no idea whatsoever what was happening in the movie so he just kind of looked confused for the rest of the movie.

The story of my life. Like father, like son.


----------



## RiversEdge

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, yesterday, I asked my dad if he'd like to watch a movie. He says he'd love to watch a movie.
> 
> So I put the movie in and we get about five minutes into it and he starts telling me about that one time five years before I was born that his brother ran his car into a ditch.
> 
> He seemed awfully determined to make me understand that there was something about this story that was so critical that it had to be brought out at just that moment. Unfortunately, as much as I love my dad, I was kind of hoping he'd watch the movie.
> 
> Anyway, he talked through the first 30 minutes of it. I don't think he even realized there was a movie playing as he talked. I'm pretty sure when he finally stopped talking he had no idea whatsoever what was happening in the movie so he just kind of looked confused for the rest of the movie.
> 
> The story of my life. Like father, like son.


He has some things bottle up inside....so the movie was quiet time with you and he just started letting it out. He carries it around all the time ....whatever happened, he needs some closure and peace about it.
Maybe take your dad for a walk or just sit with him sometime and let him air it all out...listen and help him with it whatever way you can.
I don't know, maybe you heard it a million times already, but for whatever reason, it may make him feel better to talk about it.

....just my opinion.

I have a bad habit of trying to help people on here, sorry. I don't know if people want to hear it or not. But I am sincere and I do care.


----------



## Smallfry

typemismatch said:


> I was in town this morning at the German market. I was hungry and so went to the first stall, which was a hot food stall, to see what they had. They had sausages. I thought I might try the sausages, but decided to have a look at some of the other stalls - almost all of them appeared to be hot food stalls. I went to the second stall. They sold sausages too. I tried the third stall. They sold sausages too. I went from stall to stall and they all sold sausages.


a sausage fest then


----------



## RiversEdge

It's been seven days since he and I last talked. ...seven....days.
No message, no email..no nothing.
I'm wondering if this will go on like this and it's driving me crazy. Five years of talking and I think I could use at least 'goodbye' talk, if it's come to that...I don't even know.

Frustrated. Sad. Angry. And I can't listen to my voice of reason, it's being smothered by worry. What have I done to deserve this?

I tell myself "if he does this and just leaves...then he just isn't worth you"
...ok, but it still hurts. 

And believe me, I never wanted to write this here, but I'm really upset and have no other options but the air it here.


----------



## typemismatch

Apparently people still go to Egypt for their holidays. :um


----------



## typemismatch

RiversEdge said:


> It's been seven days since he and I last talked. ...seven....days.
> No message, no email..no nothing.
> I'm wondering if this will go on like this and it's driving me crazy. Five years of talking and I think I could use at least 'goodbye' talk, if it's come to that...I don't even know.
> 
> Frustrated. Sad. Angry. And I can't listen to my voice of reason, it's being smothered by worry. What have I done to deserve this?
> 
> I tell myself "if he does this and just leaves...then he just isn't worth you"
> ...ok, but it still hurts.
> 
> And believe me, I never wanted to write this here, but I'm really upset and have no other options but the air it here.


Have you tried to contact him?


----------



## RiversEdge

typemismatch said:


> Have you tried to contact him?


I did, thank you.
I caved in and contacted him. 
We talked things out, I feel a lot better.


----------



## RiversEdge

IcedOver said:


> Each and every time she asks "What's your extension?" Today he replied with "413" and she said "41 . . . 3?" like she'd never even heard it before, then another time he didn't give his extension right away, and she said "I don't know your extension." It's only seven total extensions she has to remember, but she is unwilling. That's pretty unprofessional, wouldn't you agree?


Sounds like the people at work are really starting to get under your skin.
A feeling all too well familiar for me!

Some people are unprofessional or she just may want to make sure she got the number right, or she's just annoying. 
I think the highschool kids are lying about their grade point average or they go to a pathetic school that gives out easy A's.

Just try not to let them get to you, it's not worth your job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I really hate it when I'm walking in a straight line in one direction and I see an incredible looking woman coming in the other direction and we're the only two people in the entire isle. I don't know what to do so I do my best to just look straight forward and pretend I didn't see her. They usually do the same but I wonder if they feel as awkward about it as I do?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just realized I kind of look like Paul Shaffer (The bald guy from Letterman). When I shave my head, that is. I can't play any instruments but I resemble him somewhat. Is that bad? I don't even know. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

don said:


> I need to get more meds and go to the doctor - was a manic mess again last night. Crazy.


Uh oh - that's a state I fear more than having brain zaps!

I think I ran into that one time when I was visiting my stepmom with my dad. I ended up getting a week of Xanax or something like that.

You should be able to call your doctor....or at the worst, go to the drugstore, give the pharmacist your information and get a week of meds until the prescription can kick in.


----------



## IcedOver

When a random woman on the bus smiles at you or seems to smile at you, it does brighten the day. However, instantly I realize that I'm so far from being able to do anything about it, that it doesn't even matter. Then you wonder whether she was just smiling about something else when you happened to pass by her and it wasn't about you, or whether the lessening of her smile as you glanced at her was because you didn't return a nice smile or because you weren't as pleasant looking as you looked a little further away. Know what I mean?

Perhaps it's the weather (even though I don't like warm weather), but I usually get a jones to get something going around this time of year. I never do anything about it other than continuing the fruitless pursuits that I've been trying for the past few years. It'd be nice actually to "date," but I just can't do it. Being the "prequel" (i.e., "The 39-Year-Old Virgin") sucks and is concerning, even though I have no right to complain about that.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Spent the last three days rolling in dirt and junk. Because I deserve it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Richard Nixon's nose.


----------



## Folded Edge

I went to the cinema alone today to see Age Of Ultron. It was busier than Id expected and due to the cinema assigning specific seating and folk arriving late, 
an older lady sitting next to me, actually asked if I was there alone and commented that it sucked when folk pointed out that someone was attending the cinema alone. She did try to qualify it by saying that she often went to the cinema alone but it certainly made feel weird about something I wasn't that bother about previously lol :sus


----------



## IcedOver

Folded Edge said:


> She did try to qualify it by saying that she often went to the cinema alone but it certainly made feel weird about something I wasn't that bother about previously lol


Believe me, tons of people go to the movies alone. Over the years I've even spotted several women by themselves. I've never felt embarrassed by going to a movie alone, but a couple years ago I went to the play "War Horse" (which which was half the inspiration for the Spielberg film) by myself. I had gotten my seat in the very back row on the topmost tier. The row was a three-seater, and the other two were occupied by younger women. Two older women came before the show started and said that the women were in their seats, and the girls realized their mistake and went across the aisle. When I sat down next to the older women, one said "Oh, I thought they were your girlfriends" or something like that. That was a tad humiliating because I probably was the only person who came by himself.


----------



## TenYears

I really don't know how I made it through lunch today. Lots of people, lots of my sister's in-laws, her family, my family, my parents, friends, all crammed into one place.

I was watching the clock. It just could not end quick enough.


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> Believe me, tons of people go to the movies alone. Over the years I've even spotted several women by themselves. I've never felt embarrassed by going to a movie alone, but a couple years ago I went to the play "War Horse" (which which was half the inspiration for the Spielberg film) by myself. I had gotten my seat in the very back row on the topmost tier. The row was a three-seater, and the other two were occupied by younger women. Two older women came before the show started and said that the women were in their seats, and the girls realized their mistake and went across the aisle. When I sat down next to the older women, one said "Oh, I thought they were your girlfriends" or something like that. That was a tad humiliating because I probably was the only person who came by himself.


I actually think a couple of people that arrived next to me after the movie had started were alone. 
Thanks for the post IcedOver, I shall endeavor to move back to my previous position of not being bothered by attending the cinema alone.

It's funny when I go to my fav. local independent cinema, it's seems to be mostly people attending on their own. Undoubtedly, the type of viewer going to see less commercial films may not be representative of those that I encountered at my local multiplex


----------



## chompers

Folded Edge said:


> an older lady sitting next to me, actually asked if I was there alone and commented that it sucked when folk pointed out that someone was attending the cinema alone. She did try to qualify it by saying that she often went to the cinema alone but it certainly made feel weird about something I wasn't that bother about previously lol :sus


It's always funny when people are so awkward that they put their foots in their mouths like this. I go to the movies by myself quite a bit, although it's an independent cinema, so it's usually empty anyway


----------



## Daveyboy

Got my Bike shorts in the mail today...

Nothing says Spring more than Blue Spandex and ankle socks...ha


----------



## Quietgirl3

There is a pop up ad on here for luxury treatment for addiction. The place looks nice, almost makes me want to develop an addiction


----------



## SofaKing

Quietgirl3 said:


> There is a pop up ad on here for luxury treatment for addiction. The place looks nice, almost makes me want to develop an addiction


LOL...yeah, when I watch the TV show, "Intervention", it's like...um...I want a 90 day break from life at a beach side facility.

**** Please...no addiction sufferers getting indignant...I get it. *****


----------



## h00dz

So many new people here, I barely know anyone anymore :S


----------



## Esugi78

I hate that I'm not really hungry, but feel I can eat, but if I eat now I won't be able to sleep anytime soon, and I need to sleep soon or else I'll be miserable at work tomorrow... To eat or not to eat, that's the question...


----------



## crimeclub

Daveyboy said:


> Got my Bike shorts in the mail today...
> 
> Nothing says Spring more than Blue Spandex and ankle socks...ha














h00dz said:


> So many new people here, I barely know anyone anymore :S


h00dz! I know, not only lots of new people but lots of people have left while we've been gone. It's pretty sad...


----------



## Smallfry

I knew that greasy cafe was a bad idea. The bacon was cooked twice and chewy as leather, my egg just tasted of old grease and the ketchup well if you can call it ketchup it looked more like a watered down version. Just yuk to fill me up until I got home.


----------



## Folded Edge

Some days it seems the universe is trying to send you a message. It sent another one today - give it up, stick a fork in yourself, cause your done :b

There are only so many times it's wise to ignore a repeated message :yes


----------



## h00dz

I wish it was easier to connect with people sometimes, I feel like people don't understand. Even the people I know well. Just had a small scuff with my mother, she should know my issues well. But sometimes she doesn't get it :/


----------



## SofaKing

Folded Edge said:


> Some days it seems the universe is trying to send you a message. It sent another one today - give it up, stick a fork in yourself, cause your done :b
> 
> There are only so many times it's wise to ignore a repeated message :yes


You aren't alone, brother. Not by a long shot. Hang in there.


----------



## srschirm

Work on eye contact today, Stan. Doesn't have to be with everyone, just work on it a little bit. Small steps.


----------



## anonymid

Gonna have to give myself a haircut soon. I hate having long hair in summer.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Would speaking and relating in seemingly constant regret and sorrow be the thing to look forward to with getting old...


----------



## jsgt

I remember getting these in McDonalds happy meals as a kid...never thought I'd feel like one. :sigh


----------



## IcedOver

I recently bought a used semi-smartphone on eBay, a TracFone. Even though all the other info was deleted, the phone still has over 400 sent text messages from the former owner (the received e-mails were deleted). I'll admit it's kind of interesting getting a window into "regular" interactions. The owner was some younger woman with a kid, who keeps going back and forth about liking this guy she's dating and disliking him. It must be wearying dealing with someone in a romantic relationship.


----------



## Folded Edge

KyleInSTL said:


> You aren't alone, brother. Not by a long shot. Hang in there.


Wow, man, that was particularly kind of you to post Kyle :yes. I thank you / muchas gracias man. It was a tough day, I've hopefully picked myself up and dusted myself down since then. 
The stress levels are still high but it's all over in 2 weeks... till after the summer that is


----------



## millenniumman75

okay, the little storm moved through. I think I can get my run in, but it's going to be tough with the humidity!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Today I saw a high school classmate at the dmv. I remembered he served as a marine in iraq. The entire time he was sitting in the waiting room he had this weird 'thousand yard stare' look on his face.. I thought to myself what he could possibly be thinking about..

I doubt he recognized me (or noticed me), and I was afraid to say 'hello'.. I recall that he was a pretty good kid.

oh, and I bought a new (used) pickup today. 99 f150 baseline features. manual trans, crank windows, rubber lined cab floors. As basic as it gets. Just the way I like em.


----------



## Smallfry

Need to be up in 2hrs and I can't get back to sleep, the rain is so loud right now


----------



## jsgt

I now have the baddest weedeater on the block! :twisted


----------



## Aeiou

waxing is polluting. I don't want to pollute, but I don't want to shave either. And laser hair removal is too expensive. FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS


----------



## foe

Whoa....the site got a new layout.


----------



## Folded Edge

foe said:


> Whoa....the site got a new layout.


Indeedy, kinda freak me out when I logged in. I'll adjust, it's just the older you get the longer it takes :wink2:

I hope your doing ok foe :smile2:


----------



## SA go0n

This forum should be arrested for larceny. It steals so much of my time.


----------



## foe

Folded Edges, 

I'm feeling a lot better, less stressed out this past 2weeks. April and early May was bad. So much to do, stressed a lot.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm back on the Inevitable Disappointment Express. Got a reply from a woman who already flaked out on conversations with me twice before. I don't know if she reconsidered or didn't realize it was me, or even why she quit replying the other times. Without doubt, she is a Flake. Still, I reply, get my hopes up only to inevitably have them dashed again, because she is good looking and I am desperate. As usual, this reply came while I'm at work, with still a couple hours more worth of work, and me obsessively checking my e-mail every few minutes (been almost a half hour since my message and no reply, so it's safe to expect the worst). I got a used semi-smartphone because it could alert me to new e-mails, which it did with hers, but once I leave work today, I won't be able to reply because the damned thing doesn't allow me to make outgoing e-mails (they all "fail" -- anyone know why?).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've always loved the nights. The really early AM hours when the world is mostly sleeping. There is a freeway a mile or two away. Late at night like that, when I open my window in the spring or summer, all that can really be heard is the distant sounds of tires on pavement (I guess that's what it is).

It seems odd that that would be such a soothing sound, since I don't generally like the sounds of human activity and usually prefer dead silence to any kind of mechanical noise.

Anyway, the nights are just not long enough anymore. I have my window covered with dark curtains and there's still too much light that gets in during the day. It seems like those precious few hours of absolute peace fly every night and before I know it, the light is again intruding on my dark little room.


----------



## Folded Edge

Procrastination, thou are my greatest enemy :|


----------



## IcedOver

I tried my first "gyro" at Arby's a few weeks ago (actually it's just Arby's meats in it). Today I tried a bowl with gyro ingredients at a regular Greek takeout. Both times I've discovered this: tzatziki sauce tastes great for about three quarters of the meal, then turns strangely distasteful. Anyone found this?


----------



## Daveyboy

Finished doing the laundry and found a pair of non matching socks...

Went back to laundry room with no luck..

When I got back in and took my sneakers off I realized I was wearing them...haha


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> I tried my first "gyro" at Arby's a few weeks ago (actually it's just Arby's meats in it). Today I tried a bowl with gyro ingredients at a regular Greek takeout. Both times I've discovered this: tzatziki sauce tastes great for about three quarters of the meal, then turns strangely distasteful. Anyone found this?


I feel I must ask. What is "gyro"? 
I should mention the fact that I go nowhere and know nothing of modern tastes or food fashions.


----------



## IcedOver

Folded Edge said:


> I feel I must ask. What is "gyro"?
> I should mention the fact that I go nowhere and know nothing of modern tastes or food fashions.


It's a pita sandwich, usually using some combination of lamb meat and beef plus a sauce.


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> It's a pita sandwich, usually using some combination of lamb meat and beef plus a sauce.


Ahh. Thank you IcedOver, liked I said I'm always well behind on food fashions. Sounds pretty good to be fair. I shall wait for it to arrive here somewhere around 2020 then :smile2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For some reason, I saw this random possession my dad has had for ages today and I immediately pictured in my mind a strange man seated on a wooden chair upon a carousel beating a drum as he was spinning. I was not present and yet I could still see him. In particular, I noticed the backs of his ears on each revolution.


----------



## Aeiou

Folded Edge said:


> Procrastination, thou are my greatest enemy :|


true. ...but the sensation you feel _while_ procrastinating is priceless! >


----------



## Folded Edge

Aeiou said:


> true. ...but the sensation you feel _while_ procrastinating is priceless! >


Hohoho.., surely that's that feeling you get right before the deadline for what every it was, that by you needed to do, had past. Once it's past... dread and regret be the only vibes going round sadly :surprise:


----------



## foe

After 6 months I finally figured out how to screenshot off android. Always good to learn something new .

Folded Edge - I accidentally clicked your username when I first posted that. So it's on your wall too. Haha.


----------



## Folded Edge

foe said:


> After 6 months I finally figured out how to screenshot off android. Always good to learn something new .
> 
> Folded Edge - I accidentally clicked your when I first posted that. So it's on your wall too. Haha.


Well done on the 1st bit! and the 2nd bit gave me a chuckle :grin2:


----------



## IcedOver

Pissman Returns! The summer blockbuster no one wanted is back!

My upstairs neighbor, a white guy in his early 50's who has been unemployed for the three years he's been in my building, is fond of pissing outside. This means that he pisses off his porch "balcony" on the street-facing side of our building . . . in the daytime. Thankfully I've never encountered him doing this when I've actually been walking to the building, but several times yesterday I was treated to the lovely sound of urine coming past my window just below his. I've heard him open his patio door and come outside to piss, so it's not as if he's hanging out on his porch and can't hold it. The guy is nice, but he never leaves the building. When he sits out on his porch in warmer weather, I refer to that as him being "on vacation." He pissed last year, but I guess this is currently good weather for pissing off your porch.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> Pissman Returns! The summer blockbuster no one wanted is back!
> 
> My upstairs neighbor, a white guy in his early 50's who has been unemployed for the three years he's been in my building, is fond of pissing outside. This means that he pisses off his porch "balcony" on the street-facing side of our building . . . in the daytime. Thankfully I've never encountered him doing this when I've actually been walking to the building, but several times yesterday I was treated to the lovely sound of urine coming past my window just below his. I've heard him open his patio door and come outside to piss, so it's not as if he's hanging out on his porch and can't hold it. The guy is nice, but he never leaves the building. When he sits out on his porch in warmer weather, I refer to that as him being "on vacation." He pissed last year, but I guess this is currently good weather for pissing off your porch.


Now that's a golden shower. Disgusting. He should be reported.


----------



## IcedOver

millenniumman75 said:


> Now that's a golden shower. He should be reported.


I don't want to stir up anything. Having a stream of urine passing your window is gross, but it's more annoying that he almost never leaves the building. A neighbor who is never not home can be irritating. He's generally quiet, but he plays his mix-CDs of random music, the same ones over and over again, in the evening when people are home from work (when he does not work). The lady next to me, who is almost 90, gets out more than he does.

If he takes a s*** off his balcony, I'll report him.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> I don't want to stir up anything. Having a stream of urine passing your window is gross, but it's more annoying that he almost never leaves the building. A neighbor who is never not home can be irritating. He's generally quiet, but he plays his mix-CDs of random music, the same ones over and over again, in the evening when people are home from work (when he does not work). The lady next to me, who is almost 90, gets out more than he does.
> 
> If he takes a s*** off his balcony, I'll report him.


I'd still report him - anonymously call the cops or have the landlord watch him let loose. That's sick behavior.


----------



## Quietgirl3

Well that conversation gave me something to think about


----------



## TryingMara

These colors are great, so glad I found them.


----------



## Smallfry

One day I'm miserable and the next day is like good things suddenly happen and I get a momentary high. Its like what the... 
Coming off the high now and wondering how tomorrow turns out. I just need to stop thinking I'm so tired of thinking


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You know it's getting pretty bad when you're halfway through brushing your teeth and you suddenly remember you used that toothbrush to scrub the slime out of the cracks around the base of the sink faucet a week ago.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Got more accomplished on my first day off work.. It's usually spent laying low and doing nothing. 

Did a oil/filter change on the truck I bought. Did a home-brew open intake mod (proud of that one).. The previous owner left the MAF sensor unplugged.. Check engine light's gone now lol. 

Decided to bolt on this glasspack muffler I had sitting around forever. Luckily it's not as obnoxious as I thought it would be.. So no police encounters in the future.

Really liking the f150 better than the toyota tundra I had. Tundra was a good truck, but had features I did not really care for.

Got a ol' heap running for a dude who want's to buy it. he said he'd call me back a few hours ago..


----------



## intheshadows

I haven't posted in awhile. What a different looking forum!


----------



## IcedOver

Why is it necessary to print out work e-mails? It's a waste of paper. It's right on your damned computer, and you can look at it when you want.


----------



## foe

IcedOver said:


> Why is it necessary to print out work e-mails? It's a waste of paper. It's right on your damned computer, and you can look at it when you want.


Never print out emails but I do try to use my workplace resources as much as I can. lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

IcedOver said:


> I don't want to stir up anything. Having a stream of urine passing your window is gross, but it's more annoying that he almost never leaves the building. A neighbor who is never not home can be irritating. He's generally quiet, but he plays his mix-CDs of random music, the same ones over and over again, in the evening when people are home from work (when he does not work). The lady next to me, who is almost 90, gets out more than he does.
> 
> If he takes a s*** off his balcony, I'll report him.


You don't have to stir anything, you can just tell the police to sit quietly by his window by the street. Maybe he'll see them and get hint. Or arrested. And that's gross even if he is quiet. Quiet dude... pissing off the balcony.


----------



## DarrellLicht

IcedOver said:


> Why is it necessary to print out work e-mails? It's a waste of paper. It's right on your damned computer, and you can look at it when you want.


I work with some dinosaurs who like to print out online news articles and leave them piled around..


----------



## typemismatch

I've not even registered to use the printers at work, which means I haven't printed anything since they implemented the pull printing system about 3 years ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I swear if you watch enough Youtube videos, you will just hear farts being expelled randomly. It's especially strange when you wear headphones because I guess you can hear things with headphones that might not stand out otherwise.

I was watching this one video. The dude was talking to his girlfriend and she definitely farted right as he was starting to say something. He paused just long enough to where it was obvious he heard it too. But the weird thing is neither of them laughed and they just continued on as though it didn't happen.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a dream where I was Lex Luthor, then I was Superman. Unfortunately I woke up before I got to the flying.


----------



## IcedOver

Today is my anniversary at work. I hate to admit how long I've been at this place, but it's . . . 15 f***ing years. when you hit those mid- numbers, I guess that's when people actually realize something has been that long. I just can't believe it. All that time wasted. It's not as if I haven't advanced somewhat and am making more than I did, but it's just all my fault that I'm in the pickle I'm in, jobwise and in other areas.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That moment when a bunch of bullfrogs are making that low pitched sound they make at night and you hear one of them try to do it and something goes wrong and it just sounds really strange.


----------



## foe

I can't believe I'm 33. This feels old!


----------



## Larisa Dark

Feels like life is passing me by, and all I can do is stand and watch.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Work was tough today. I can't feel my feet and yet they burn like hell. Legs too.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I'm hopeless. Might as well get used to it that I'll always be single.


----------



## komorikun

T


----------



## Hayman

Seeing people several years my junior (even ten/twelve) considerably further along their own 'life progression charts' than my own – which remains almost entirely unticked. Mainly relationships, where I remain very much on the 'starting grid' of the race… Actually, no. I've not even got to the grid - I'm still in the stands. This isn't really a random thought. It's something that goes through my mind practically daily. 

My main thought today is sitting here at work wondering how long this Friday is going to be… Friday's are always, without doubt, the longest day of the week. I can do close to a day's worth of work, look at the clock and it's not even gone 10am… What the…?! Leading on from that, I'm wondering whether I should 'brave it' and go out for a walk tomorrow… Obviously weather pending…


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> T


Did someone throw a donut at you??

Still 9/10 legs..


----------



## foe

Did layout changed again? Or is it bc I'm on my phone?


----------



## IcedOver

Hayman said:


> Seeing people several years my junior (even ten/twelve) considerably further along their own 'life progression charts' than my own - which remains almost entirely unticked.


Kids in middle school have more experience and are more "with it" than me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> T


 Someday you need to post pics of your legs when they're not bruised.


----------



## foe

WillYouStopDave said:


> Someday you need to post pics of your legs when they're not bruised.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-sexy-legs-183350/

My greatest contribution on SAS. :wink2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do we call it "having sex"? You have a house. You DO sex.


----------



## IcedOver

The other day after work I was walking down the city street and came upon three women. One looked back and was startled because I guess she didn't think anyone was near them. She said "Oh, he scared me. Oh, he's cute." Another looked over and said "Have a nice evening, sir." Let's just say that these women were not my type in any way, and leave it at that. It's startling to hear someone say you're cute, but I just attributed it to the fact that it was dark.


----------



## millenniumman75

I decided to test my SA and go to the Bicentennial celebration that my city is having. I rode up on my bike - no lock - and had a panic attack about somebody taking my bike or worse, seeing me ride my bike and then accuse me of it not being my bike! :doh

I stood out and listened to the music and walked by some of the exhibits - it was the last of a three day celebration. I bought water from the church stand. Good people .

That's part 1.

Anyway, I was hoping that I wouldn't see anybody I recognized. I saw two people - one graduated four years after me - no big whoop, I didn't know her. The other graduated the year before me - he gained more weight than me and was bald. I look awesome compared to him! He lived in the rich, snotty neighborhood, too.

My how time ages in 23 years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So why the hell is everything a "device" now? It's annoying as ****. You're watching a commercial or something and they're like. "If you like what you see here, use your DEVICE to find out more". 

It's 2015! Do we really need to call anything that's more complicated than a spring a device? It's a ****ing phone! Even if you don't want to be old fashioned and call it a phone, call it something that sounds normal and unconstipated instead of being all sterile and scientific about it.

Excuse me. I have to go to use the waste disposal unit now.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Why are my hands all wrinkled?? :serious:


----------



## IcedOver

If you went to someone's place and the only furniture they had in their place was patio furniture (rubber/plastic chairs, but possibly with pads on the seats), would that strike you as really lame? 

My futon is pretty much done for, and I can't afford a regular couch. I'm considering getting some patio furniture instead.


----------



## SofaKing

IcedOver said:


> If you went to someone's place and the only furniture they had in their place was patio furniture (rubber/plastic chairs, but possibly with pads on the seats), would that strike you as really lame?
> 
> My futon is pretty much done for, and I can't afford a regular couch. I'm considering getting some patio furniture instead.


Try Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc., for used furniture. Select for condition of cushions and buy a slip cover for aesthetic.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> If you went to someone's place and the only furniture they had in their place was patio furniture (rubber/plastic chairs, but possibly with pads on the seats), would that strike you as really lame?
> 
> My futon is pretty much done for, and I can't afford a regular couch. I'm considering getting some patio furniture instead.


Maybe you could get something on craigslist. Just transport is difficult.

I don't have a sofa in the living room. Only have a dining table, chairs, and a coffee table. I don't watch TV and prefer to sit on my bed (just a cheap Ikea mattress on the floor) most of the time.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm back once again on the Inevitable Disappointment Express.


----------



## IcedOver

How hard is it to reply to an e-mail in a conversation you started? People have their damned cell phones virtually soldered onto their hands these days, even at work, and yet my replies always go unanswered. Someone contacts me, I reply, then . . . zilch . . . again and again and again!


----------



## aloneanddizzy

You never, ever, ever get something for nothing. When someone tries to tell you otherwise, that's the time to worry most and look hardest.


----------



## alienjunkie

I love when I’m alone cuz I can be really gross and silly with 0 concern that anyone is judging me like I can exist in my true slug girl form


----------



## foe

Spend my day off napping and listening to R&B for some strange reason.

And to be honest Mariah Carey, Alicia Keys were pretty damn good. lol, I used to hate because they too popular.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

where's that f****ing rain????!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man. What a messed up week. 

Seems like nothing is going right lately. I'm tired. I'm going to bed.


----------



## kikachuck

IcedOver said:


> Why is it necessary to print out work e-mails? It's a waste of paper. It's right on your damned computer, and you can look at it when you want.


I have found a need to print out work emails if I need to do some data entry on stuff in side the emails. I used to have two screens for this, but moved offices and don't have a second one anymore.


----------



## Folded Edge

Attended my first job interview that I've had in quiet some time today. 
I've never been good at interviews but the interview assessment was based purely on 4 separate and different sections of "Give us an example when you have previously" ... bla, bla, bla. 
It was for a fairly niche sector job, so actual experience was not that relevant but the expectant prier experience expectations were pretty crazy :um:afr:roll


----------



## Contraries

Proper sleep is the key to everything, I've finally learned.


----------



## intheshadows

I haven't posted here in a while. Trying to live again.


----------



## Smallfry

Woke up this morning and looked at my clock and it read 3:33am again, wonder what this means


----------



## DarrellLicht

A trip at a grocery store with an awkward end. A bunch of nubile checkout clerks and a few older people all watching and observing. I half expected to spot a NatGeo film crew behind me in a corner. Perhaps with a funny Aussie narrator accompanying them with his crouching stance making feign effort to conceal himself.

Whatever, I resumed to my usual demeanor (which is friendly and neutral as possible) Could they make an otherwise innocuous scenario anymore awkward..


----------



## Folded Edge

It's amazing in the digital age, that employers still suck so badly at replying to job applications. 
In the last 2 months I've applied for 35 to 40 jobs and I have only heard back from 5. 
One interview and 4 rejections but at least they replied!

How hard can it be to set up a 'no luck / no thank you' email template for those not making the interview cut off?? :stu


----------



## IcedOver

I don't know that I've ever taken to a single restaurant item the way I have the burrito bowl at Chipotle (it's the items you'd normally get in a burrito but in a disposable bowl). I've been to that place dozens of times over the past year and it's still delicious. I usually get chicken, white rice, *hot* salsa, corn salsa and lettuce, plus a lemon squeezed on top. The cheese apparently adds 6 grams of saturated fat, so it's probably not wise to get that anymore when it's not really necessary to the taste. I could drink the hot salsa, it's that good. The fact that it's all fresh ingredients that are non-GMO and responsibly raised/grown is also appealing. What do you get at Chipotle?


----------



## harrison

Every time I pick up our dog's pooh out the back I think about sending a big bag of it to my last shrink.


----------



## Quietgirl3

green smoothies taste good


----------



## IcedOver

My brother is getting married on Saturday, and I'm the "best man." Only he, I and the bride's son will be wearing tuxedos. It's just a semi-formal wedding, outside with maybe 30-40 guests, most of whom I won't know because it's in his current home state and they're their friends from that state. He mentioned that if I want to "say something," that'd be great. I suppose he means a toast. I'm kind of stressing on that a bit. I've done class presentations before, so I can speak in public if called upon. However, I just don't know what to say, and I know I'll come off awkward and probably stutter. If I just say a generic "let's raise a glass to the new couple," it'll look lame and impersonal. I don't have any anecdote to relate or anything.


----------



## LostinReverie

Lonely.


----------



## Smallfry

It's OK to nuke the dumplings, in fact I'll nuke the tea whilst I'm at it


----------



## millenniumman75

Smallfry said:


> It's OK to nuke the dumplings, in fact I'll nuke the tea whilst I'm at it


Nuked tea is awesome.


----------



## Michael1983

Is it me or is it them?


----------



## peacelizard

What if she realizes I don't live on my own?


----------



## sanspants08

If I see one more post about "Things You're Not Allowed to Do / Wear / Eat / Buy / Have in your house after 30" online, I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## LostinReverie

For the longest time, I've thought that God has been punishing me for some serious **** I've done. Today I realized that regardless if that is true, it's clearly apparent that He is still protecting me. For this I am truly grateful.


----------



## IcedOver

I mentioned above that I was going to my brother's out-of-state wedding. That was yesterday, and today I can't get away from the feeling that I tarnished it in some way. I gave a toast as best man and people liked it and family congratulated me on it. My brother said it was the best toast he'd heard at a wedding, but I'm sure they were all just being nice, that they were just surprised that I was able to get up in front of 50 people and say anything since I am so quiet. For me, I forgot a couple things I wanted to say. His wife is very . . . sensitive, and I'm worried that I didn't say enough to her. I just hope nothing I said was inappropriate and didn't take away from the day for them or any of the guests, 98% of whom I didn't know and who don't know my personality. I keep "replaying." It's unbelievable what we do to ourselves. This is supposed to be a nice occasion and it is, but we can't get away from the self-hatred and self-doubt.


----------



## TryingMara

Completely over your head. I wish you actually understood.


----------



## IcedOver

What an atypical weekend, but generally in a good way. It's been 19 years since I've been on an overnight or longer vacation. In between has been a lot of regret. We went down to Raleigh for my brother's wedding, as I mentioned above. I'm still thinking that I messed up my toast or could have said more or been more personal, but my brother and his wife thanked me for it, so I guess that's all that matters. Vacations and stuff make me sentimental, and I'm regretting not going down to his place other times my family has gone. It was a fun time and I enjoyed that my brother was happy. The time away has taken me completely out of my rhythm, though. It's tough going from being focused on relaxation and enjoying time with family and in a different city to a regular grind and hating oneself again.


----------



## intheshadows

I don't wanna go to work.


----------



## TenYears

I miss her. She's called me twice tonight & I didn't answer.

I'm trying to be good. But I want to call her.

Ffs.


----------



## LostinReverie

Why in the world does it take me two weeks to paint a bathroom??


----------



## crimeclub

Hush7 said:


> I don't recognize a lot of people who have been posting on here. The unknown scares me. :afr


I hate that, any time I don't post often for a month or two I come back more in-depth to see what all is going on and it's a whole new wave of people. You can only trust the time-tested regulars... :laugh:


----------



## Folded Edge

I've been worrying for a month or so already, about an event, which is 6 weeks off in the future of now. You gotta love being SA... Mountains out of molehills.


----------



## foe

Awesome avatar, Folded Edge. I think I've used that on here before too. Weird.


----------



## Smallfry

I want to get rid of as much crap as possible in the carboot sale this weekend. Hoping the weather stays dry.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I hate that, any time I don't post often for a month or two I come back more in-depth to see what all is going on and it's a whole new wave of people. You can only trust the time-tested regulars... :laugh:


That's right! 0


----------



## LostinReverie

I miss: njodis, CoconutHolder, mserychic, drella, Atticus, WineKitty, Qolselanu, Razorblade Kiss, njodis


----------



## Folded Edge

foe said:


> Awesome avatar, Folded Edge. I think I've used that on here before too. Weird.


Thanks Foe :grin2:. Great minds and all that.. 45s crew greatness


----------



## foe

^You've gotten really good at chess. Better than me now. 

I've been slacking at it a bit due to working so many overtime's.


----------



## Folded Edge

foe said:


> ^You've gotten really good at chess. Better than me now.
> 
> I've been slacking at it a bit due to working so many overtime's.


Hmm 5 days per move suits me more me thinks. I've been having my *** handed to me in the rest of my 2 and 3 days games of late hoho
Your a pretty good player dude, one or two defeats don't change that!


----------



## kthrowaway

i've lost count of how many times i've had to google "email etiquette" before proceeding to take literally an hour to compose a 5-sentence "casual" email



LostInReverie said:


> I miss: njodis, CoconutHolder, mserychic, drella, Atticus, WineKitty, Qolselanu, Razorblade Kiss, njodis


Aw I remember them. I pretty much lived in SAS in the mid-2000s under a diff sn (and was active on the short-lived SAS Friends. hah, remember when this site had its version of myspace?!), dropped off for 7 years, and have searched for most of these people since I came back.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yes! SAS Friends.... good times.... I think I have something in my eye.. yes, it's definitely bothering me... Please excuse me...

:cry


----------



## TenYears

I'm worried. I don't think they found what was wrong with me at the ER. My stomach hurts. Really bad. And I have blood in my stools. Sorry if too gross. I'm worried. I'm really worried.


----------



## IcedOver

This spaz at work, a guy whom I believe is in his 50s, gets under my skin for some reason. He's generally a nice guy, but he can be oblivious with how loud and obnoxious he is. He has said he's a "big socialist," so that tells you right off that he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, and anyone who says "I'm a genius" is a dick as well. 

A co-worker brought in her own mug and put it in the cupboard with a post-it saying not to take it. It was gone, and we found it on this guy's desk full of either coffee or chewing tobacco spit (he chews). We couldn't necessarily take it, but hoped he'd just clean it and put it back. Then it disappeared from his desk and was not in the cupboard. The co-worker put a message on the cupboard for her cup to be returned. Several days later, he said to her that he broke her cup when he was taking something else out of the cupboard, and that he'd replace it. At least be honest that you were using it and got your chew crap all over it and couldn't clean it.


----------



## Quietgirl3

I wish my neighbors would speak up, I having trouble eavesdropping


----------



## komorikun

People who say they have tons of empathy are usually full of crap. Thinking of 2 people in real life right now. But also in general on these social anxiety forums.


----------



## estse

LostInReverie said:


> I miss: njodis, CoconutHolder, mserychic, drella, Atticus, WineKitty, Qolselanu, Razorblade Kiss, njodis


I remember them, also. You, too.

Oh, sidetracked. Why did I come in this thread? Oh right...I'm just going to go **** off and die. It's a test of sorts. A test.


----------



## LostinReverie

Oh yeah, I miss Mercurochrome, too! 

(I actually really do - your light-heartedness always made me smile)


----------



## Just Lurking

@LostInReverie it's been good seeing you back here. I don't know if you remember me, but I remember you, and there have been times I've wondered how you were doing in life.

There are others, too, but so many people have come and gone... I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## LostinReverie

Just Lurking said:


> @LostInReverie it's been good seeing you back here. I don't know if you remember me, but I remember you, and there have been times I've wondered how you were doing in life.
> 
> There are others, too, but so many people have come and gone... I wouldn't even know where to begin.


Of course I remember you, and thank you!

My life sucks as usual, how have you fared?

I could keep track of people a little better if they didn't keep changing usernames....


----------



## Just Lurking

LostInReverie said:


> Of course I remember you, and thank you!
> 
> My life sucks as usual, how have you fared?
> 
> I could keep track of people a little better if they didn't keep changing usernames....


Sucks as usual. Yeah, I know how it goes. I'm still trying to recover from a major downturn a few years ago. A slow process...

I know, eh, wtf... like that Mercurychronic guy you mentioned... I *still* deal with confusion problems after what he did!!


----------



## LostinReverie

:lol


----------



## estse

LostInReverie said:


> Oh yeah, I miss Mercurochrome, too!
> 
> (I actually really do - your light-heartedness always made me smile)


Oh, hi. I enjoyed your presence here also, so welcome back.

For me - and I hope this is not true for other people - it seems the more I try to live life the worse things get psychologically. Or maybe I've always been this absolutely ****ed up and am now finally realizing that things are worse than ever.

It's difficult to be lighthearted all the time when everything destroys you.



Just Lurking said:


> I know, eh, wtf... like that Mercurychronic guy you mentioned... I *still* deal with confusion problems after what he did!!


Chronic something alright. Maybe chronic neurosis.

So yeah, sorry. It was an attempt to eradicate myself from this particular site and it didn't work. I still exist.


----------



## LostinReverie

estse said:


> I still exist.


That makes me happy


----------



## estse

LostInReverie said:


> That makes me happy


I admit, that that that made me smile briefly earlier today.


----------



## harrison

Oliver Sacks - the neurologist and author of books such as 'Awakenings' is dead. Apparently on hearing that he was going to die he said that he felt privileged to have been able to live in such a beautiful world. 

Very sad but a truly inspirational man.


----------



## intheshadows

So many people online and I don't know what to talk about...


----------



## victoriangirl

I am just pissed off lately about continuously hearing mentally stable people complain about trivial daily problems. How they don't get promoted at work, how they got into a quarrel with their husband/wife/b/gfriend, how they cannot figure out how to decorate their newly bought house, how difficult it is to find a good electrician, how they were stuck in traffic in their own car coming from work...

They are complaining to ME!!! Hello, ME??!!!?? (via Facebook, whatsapp or text by the way, nothing face to face, since I don't dare to speak to people face to face)

Ok, I am jealous mostly. Because for these people working, having a wife/husband/girlfriend/boyfriend, driving, owning a car/house are all things they could achieve. For me, they were never there on my list to begin with, because of my SAD. I could not even dream of doing any of these things, even as a child because I knew I couldn't and wouldn't. I am frustrated, jealous, angry at life.... 

sorry for the vent.


----------



## Reckoner7

^ I get the same thoughts also especially people at work who moan about their lives yet I wish I had half of what they had. They dont know how lucky they are to have what they have and take it for granted.


----------



## harrison

My God I feel so horrible. I stopped my meds the other day and this always happens - I really, really hate being like this. I feel like crying one second and then like smashing something the next. I'm completely exhausted. Earlier in the day I was fine and last night I was the opposite of this - in a good frame of mind and talkative. I can barely talk when I'm like this - it almost feels painful to have to speak - not because of anxiety, it just feels jarring and horrible. I ****ing hate it.


----------



## TenYears

There are people on this site that like to drill holes.

Beware lmao. They're out there. They think they're sneaky, and that's just hilarious to me.


----------



## Reckoner7

don said:


> My God I feel so horrible. I stopped my meds the other day and this always happens - I really, really hate being like this. I feel like crying one second and then like smashing something the next. I'm completely exhausted. Earlier in the day I was fine and last night I was the opposite of this - in a good frame of mind and talkative. I can barely talk when I'm like this - it almost feels painful to have to speak - not because of anxiety, it just feels jarring and horrible. I ****ing hate it.


Did you stop them outright (cold turkey) or gradually reduce them? Im on a few meds and ran out so stopped them completley for about 4 days and boy did that mess me up. Was getting brain zaps, emotional up and downs all the time. It is always recomended to gradually reduce your dosage over a few weeks till its completley out of your system. Hope you feel better.


----------



## kesker

don said:


> My God I feel so horrible. I stopped my meds the other day and this always happens - I really, really hate being like this. I feel like crying one second and then like smashing something the next. I'm completely exhausted. Earlier in the day I was fine and last night I was the opposite of this - in a good frame of mind and talkative. I can barely talk when I'm like this - it almost feels painful to have to speak - not because of anxiety, it just feels jarring and horrible. I ****ing hate it.


Sorry to hear, man. Hope you feel better. I like reading your posts. You don't mince words. Take care.


----------



## harrison

kesker said:


> Sorry to hear, man. Hope you feel better. I like reading your posts. You don't mince words. Take care.


Thanks a lot Kesker - I appreciate it. I'll get there - just need to take the bloody meds like I'm supposed to.


----------



## DarrellLicht

victoriangirl said:


> I am just pissed off lately about continuously hearing mentally stable people complain about trivial daily problems. How they don't get promoted at work, how they got into a quarrel with their husband/wife/b/gfriend, how they cannot figure out how to decorate their newly bought house, how difficult it is to find a good electrician, how they were stuck in traffic in their own car coming from work...
> 
> They are complaining to ME!!! Hello, ME??!!!?? (via Facebook, whatsapp or text by the way, nothing face to face, since I don't dare to speak to people face to face)
> 
> Ok, I am jealous mostly. Because for these people working, having a wife/husband/girlfriend/boyfriend, driving, owning a car/house are all things they could achieve. For me, they were never there on my list to begin with, because of my SAD. I could not even dream of doing any of these things, even as a child because I knew I couldn't and wouldn't. I am frustrated, jealous, angry at life....
> 
> sorry for the vent.


Sounds like you need to see other people.. :yes


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I cringe every time I read 'alpha male', 'beta male' or 'normie'. And that is often on this forum unfortunately.


----------



## IcedOver

The place I work for is very small, but they've been behaving like a big company since a new owner came in. They keep hiring people even though we're relegated essentially to one small floor (as far as normal desk space goes; we have other floors that are not regular office space). They even have some kind of intern program, which I don't know that we need, and that's another desk taken up. We don't have anywhere to put these people. They've all been good-looking younger women (post-college and a few years after that) and a couple guys, which intimidates me. They're attractive, fresh and enthusiastic and looking to start stable careers and make nice money, and I'm a broken down, dispirited and depressed loser who is completely stuck. I'm glad that I don't work with any of them one-on-one as yet, as they're in different departments, although I may at some point work with one girl who just joined and who is very attractive. What also sucks is that she may be taking some of the work I do, leaving me with less, and this done with no regard for me.


----------



## TenYears

There are people on this site that are in bed with each other.


Figuratively, and literally.


People you wouldn't think that are paired up. Are. Yep. Paired up.


But they're not screwing each other. They're screwing everyone else.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am 40, fabulous, and still got it!


----------



## IcedOver

millenniumman75 said:


> I am 40, fabulous, and still got it!


Hey, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ckg2011

Just because you drive a big pickup truck doesn't mean you rule the road. An if you want to go, my Mustang would love to show it's tail lights, that is about all your going to see.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> Hey, Happy Birthday!


 :lol My birthday was back in June, but it's all good . Thanks.


----------



## power2theweak

millenniumman75 said:


> I am 40, fabulous, and still got it!


Welcome to 40! It isn't so bad, is it?


----------



## Smallfry

Was overtaking a car today - great! only to end up being behind an effluent truck eww so I kept my distance as there were buckets swinging off the back aswell. Then after a mile down the dual carriage way we stop at the red light and burst out laughing when we noticed the number plate
F1 POO
How on earth I missed that I have no idea, that was one stealthy poo truck


----------



## millenniumman75

power2theweak said:


> Welcome to 40! It isn't so bad, is it?


It's weird - like I have instant wisdom or something like that. I am taken more seriously these days. I am only two months into it, but it's definitely different than 39 was.

Picking and choosing battles comes with the territory, too :lol.


----------



## jcllcj

You ever wondered if they're paid government employees who are hired to be trolls on every part of the internet?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Smallfry said:


> Was overtaking a car today - great! only to end up being behind an effluent truck eww so I kept my distance as there were buckets swinging off the back aswell. Then after a mile down the dual carriage way we stop at the red light and burst out laughing when we noticed the number plate
> F1 POO
> How on earth I missed that I have no idea, that was one stealthy poo truck


You were good to not tailgate that particular vehicle :yes


----------



## Folded Edge

Essentially moving into an unfurnished flat and not having to share anymore is a great thing. Then you start to list and calculate buying everything you need to live alone and dam if it ain't a very long and expensive list :surprise::wink2:


----------



## el kanguro

Im in love with the coco
I got it for the lo lo


----------



## Smallfry

DarrellLicht said:


> You were good to not tailgate that particular vehicle :yes


Yeah I've got a clean licence, not going to tarnish that with poo :no:lol


----------



## IcedOver

A new woman at work is intimidating me for some reason, through no fault of her own of course. I've only said like ten words to her when I introduced myself. For one, she's very attractive even if she has a more bohemian vibe than I'd ever go for. I make no apologies about looking up someone's online presence (FB, Twitter) if they put themselves on the internet, and she's interested in some of the same entertainment stuff as me. So yeah, very pretty but has a boyfriend (she's 27 I believe and he looks like he's my age) and is a co-worker anyway, so even if I were well-adjusted I wouldn't try to talk to her. 

This stuff would be easy to ignore -- just another of a few nice-looking women at work -- if she weren't potentially taking work away from me. My company sucks, by the way -- very small and trying to grow too fast and bringing in too many people. I'm hourly but I work in several departments and help out in the department she joined when needed. That used to make up a bigger chunk of my work than it has recently. I don't know if my work in that department has become unsatisfactory, if they feel I have too much work elsewhere (I don't) or if they just needed someone else; no one talks to me about it. She is salaried and I guess through school and such has a higher skill set for analysis than I do, of course -- I never and wouldn't do the exact thing she'll be doing. She'll be doing that analysis, but it looks like she's probably also taking some of the lower-end work I relied on from time to time. The guy she works with (and with whom I thought I had a good relationship) never really clues me in on anything, so I'm kind of left out in the cold. If she is low on work, she'd probably be the first to get the lower-end work before me. This kind of sucks, but it would be easier if it were someone older/unattractive or a guy instead of someone I find attractive.


----------



## millenniumman75

http://www.crosleyradio.com (shameless plug).

I wanted to buy this when I saw it at K-mart last year. A TURNTABLE to play vinyl records on! The problem? $119.95 is the cost - this thing has a CD player, tape deck, radio, truntable, and a fifth component that can be added later. I decided to wait to see if I could get a better price.
Well? September 5th, I go into the store and find that today is the last day of the sale for this bad boy.....marked down to $89.95! CHARGE IT!










Now, I have a record player to play my mom's ORIGINAL 1960s records! It is made of wood and smells neat. It has the vintage look, too. My mom collected records as a teen.

I go to the website and find that the MSRP for this model is $169.95! Dude! I saved $80!


----------



## NerdlySquared

millenniumman75 said:


> http://www.crosleyradio.com (shameless plug).
> 
> I wanted to buy this when I saw it at K-mart last year. A TURNTABLE to play vinyl records on! The problem? $119.95 is the cost - this thing has a CD player, tape deck, radio, truntable, and a fifth component that can be added later. I decided to wait to see if I could get a better price.
> Well? September 5th, I go into the store and find that today is the last day of the sale for this bad boy.....marked down to $89.95! CHARGE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a record player to play my mom's ORIGINAL 1960s records! It is made of wood and smells neat. It has the vintage look, too. My mom collected records as a teen.
> 
> I go to the website and find that the MSRP for this model is $169.95! Dude! I saved $80!


That's pretty cool, I'm surprised you got real wood for that price  Congrats on the great deal


----------



## LostinReverie

Why won't he ****ing talk to me!? He is driving me absolutely insane. I just want to talk. I NEED to talk. Please just take 5 ****ing minutes to talk to me.


----------



## intheshadows

Ckg2011 said:


> Just because you drive a big pickup truck doesn't mean you rule the road. An if you want to go, my Mustang would love to show it's tail lights, that is about all your going to see.


Hate those guys...


----------



## intheshadows

millenniumman75 said:


> http://www.crosleyradio.com (shameless plug).
> 
> I wanted to buy this when I saw it at K-mart last year. A TURNTABLE to play vinyl records on! The problem? $119.95 is the cost - this thing has a CD player, tape deck, radio, truntable, and a fifth component that can be added later. I decided to wait to see if I could get a better price.
> Well? September 5th, I go into the store and find that today is the last day of the sale for this bad boy.....marked down to $89.95! CHARGE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a record player to play my mom's ORIGINAL 1960s records! It is made of wood and smells neat. It has the vintage look, too. My mom collected records as a teen.
> 
> I go to the website and find that the MSRP for this model is $169.95! Dude! I saved $80!


Cool beans! Oh, Happy Belated birthday. : )


----------



## DarrellLicht

NAAR NAAR NAAR NAR NAR NAR NAAR NAAR-


----------



## TryingMara

Sometimes just the thought of anything makes me tired.


----------



## peacelizard

Since I started taking classes again and working 40 hours/week, sleep has become largely irrelevant


----------



## Smallfry

If only I can rewind and fast forward my life like back to the future


----------



## Andras96

Waiting to do my work until the last minute on a Saturday. Nice...

I need to find my motivation.


----------



## LostinReverie

So tired of paid programming on Sundays. There are people who still work and would like to hear actual music!! Stupid radio.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I started wearing my jogging chimes (noisy key clip) again because I ran into three black bears yesterday morning. One that was full grown. We kind of stared at each other for a few seconds. Both of us kind of startled, neither of us wanted a thing to do with another so it went their merry way looking for garbage to eat. The other was a sow and a cub scampering across the street behind me. 

They should be able to hear me coming now.

Now my constant concern is running into a porcupine in the dark. ouch.


----------



## Polar

darnit i need a new sword.... the one i have is getting blunt


----------



## Smallfry

DarrellLicht said:


> I started wearing my jogging chimes (noisy key clip) again because I ran into three black bears yesterday morning. One that was full grown. We kind of stared at each other for a few seconds. Both of us kind of startled, neither of us wanted a thing to do with another so it went their merry way looking for garbage to eat. The other was a sow and a cub scampering across the street behind me.
> 
> They should be able to hear me coming now.
> 
> Now my constant concern is running into a porcupine in the dark. ouch.


 that was close


----------



## DarrellLicht

Smallfry said:


> that was close


I suppose. in my past experience black bears are most inclined to be timid and run away from humans. They just want to look for something to eat. But you can't be too careful.


----------



## Smallfry

DarrellLicht said:


> I suppose. in my past experience black bears are most inclined to be timid and run away from humans. They just want to look for something to eat. But you can't be too careful.


Yeah better to be safe than sorry but that is cool that you get to see the bears roaming around your neighbourhood.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Smallfry said:


> Yeah better to be safe than sorry but that is cool that you get to see the bears roaming around your neighbourhood.


That depends who you ask. They are pretty smelly/mangy and they make a pretty big mess.


----------



## millenniumman75

Here we go....it's Monday! :yay :no


----------



## LostinReverie

I have a training class that I have to go to today for work, but I really don't want to. My anxiety is pretty bad right now. It hasn't been this way for awhile. I'm not one to voluntarily skip required things due to anxiety, because I figure that I will just have to do it later anyhow and still have to deal with the anxiety. Yet right now I'm seriously considering it. It's so dumb, because I've been at this job for almost 10 years now and the training classes are exactly the same, yet I still have to redo them every couple of years. It's a licensing requirement for my company, so really it's not their fault, it's the government's fault. Stupid government. Now I have to go be with strangers for three hours just so I can relearn to put pressure on a bleeding wound. I mean, honestly.


----------



## SofaKing

LostInReverie said:


> I have a training class that I have to go to today for work, but I really don't want to. My anxiety is pretty bad right now. It hasn't been this way for awhile. I'm not one to voluntarily skip required things due to anxiety, because I figure that I will just have to do it later anyhow and still have to deal with the anxiety. Yet right now I'm seriously considering it. It's so dumb, because I've been at this job for almost 10 years now and the training classes are exactly the same, yet I still have to redo them every couple of years. It's a licensing requirement for my company, so really it's not their fault, it's the government's fault. Stupid government. Now I have to go be with strangers for three hours just so I can relearn to put pressure on a bleeding wound. I mean, honestly.


Yeah...I know this feeling...our team has recently been putting together training classes on various medical scenarios...the last thing I want is to screw up in front of everyone I work with. In EMS, they really eat their own up with trash talk.

Thankfully, they haven't said they're mandatory.

Well, think of it is as easy pay, I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75

KyleInSTL said:


> Yeah...I know this feeling...our team has recently been putting together training classes on various medical scenarios...the last thing I want is to screw up in front of everyone I work with. In EMS, they really eat their own up with trash talk.
> 
> Thankfully, they haven't said they're mandatory.
> 
> Well, think of it is as easy pay, I guess.


I'd go and make sure I learned as much as I can.


----------



## LostinReverie

KyleInSTL said:


> Well, think of it is as easy pay, I guess.


I suppose. Although I don't think minimum wage is fair compensation for my level of anxiety. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

karenw said:


> I hope this so called meeting that I'm going to has an actual outcome as I'm not there for the rest of the day. My alarm was set to the monotony of Big Ben which isn't having any affect lol.


I didn't want to tell you, but your British accent makes it difficult to understand you sometimes.


----------



## LostinReverie

karenw said:


> Well if you're American, the English have different humour etc anyway. I guess it helps that I'm not a depressive either.


See, right there. I have no idea what you're talking about. Try removing the u.


----------



## LostinReverie

Just poking fun. oke


----------



## Just Lurking

millenniumman75 said:


> Here we go....it's Monday! :yay :no


Happy Monday, dude.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> Happy Monday, dude.


Thank you!
Happy Monday to you, too! :lol


----------



## IcedOver

Really depressed today. Crap at work is getting on my nerves, I've got an unwanted crush on a co-worker, been feeling mountains of regret for past mistakes and missed opportunities and procrastination, my lower back's been in pain for a month (but is getting slightly better), haven't been eating well or good food. Just not really feeling it, man.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Smallfry said:


> If only I can rewind and fast forward my life like back to the future


 I'd like to fast rewind my life and watch everything backwards and really fast.


----------



## TryingMara

I should be used to this by now at this age, but I feel worse than usual. I can feel the weeping coming on.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> I should be used to this by now at this age, but I feel worse than usual. I can feel the weeping coming on.


I hope tommorow is better.


----------



## TryingMara

NerdlySquared said:


> I hope tommorow is better.


Thank you.

Your avatar is awesome btw.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Your avatar is awesome btw.


Thank you kindly  I really hope today is a bit easier for you


----------



## LSF

It's Sunday afternoon and I just woke up aroud an hour ago.It's 5:00pm here...been trying to get my body clock back in the normal rhythm again, but I can't. I dont know why I hate to sleep at nignt but enjoy sleeping during the day...


----------



## Smallfry

the way she spoke to me today just proved eveything, there was no need to act like that. It was out of control. Yes I know deep down you hate me and I'm sorry that I was ever born. I get it, there's no saving us.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Smallfry said:


> the way she spoke to me today just proved eveything, there was no need to act like that. It was out of control. Yes I know deep down you hate me and I'm sorry that I was ever born. I get it, there's no saving us.


Your last exchange with mother?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do Youtubers always tell you to stay tuned? Isn't that kind of 1950s?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Why do some people insist on starting discussions via text message? To me, that stuff exists to send eight words or less. I hate typing on a finicky touch screen phone with one finger.

Especially when the dialog is drama in nature..


----------



## millenniumman75

@IcedOver - Hang in there!

I am reminded of my 40 and fabulousness when I wake up and my muscles are sore form the previous night's run.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Eating greasy food lubricates my pipes like nothing else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

millenniumman75 said:


> @IcedOver - Hang in there!
> 
> I am reminded of my 40 and fabulousness when I wake up and my muscles are sore form the previous night's run.


Yeah you really start to feel the pain by then lol. I re-did a brick wall yesterday in the hot sun and my arms hurt this morning. I still have to finish the wall today


----------



## LostinReverie

At work today, I made a comment about feeling like a lemming. So then I asked my (college-aged) coworkers if they remembered the Lemmings game, and they had never heard of it. How the **** did I get so old?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

LostInReverie said:


> the Lemmings game


that was fun to play d:


----------



## DarrellLicht

LostInReverie said:


> At work today, I made a comment about feeling like a lemming. So then I asked my (college-aged) coworkers if they remembered the Lemmings game, and they had never heard of it. How the **** did I get so old?


Try some Mel Brooks references for good measure next time.

A co worker and myself were shouting Spaceballs quotes and the 19-21 year old interns would go blank on us.


----------



## TryingMara

^Spaceballs! I want to watch that now.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I want this to be the start of something good. This has always been the time of year for new beginnings for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WTF have they done to Diet Pepsi?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

First flat tire in 5 years. Normally it wouldn't bother me because i have everything to fix it. The problem is just my tire pump. It blows, and not in a good way.


----------



## DarrellLicht

TryingMara said:


> ^Spaceballs! I want to watch that now.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I want this to be the start of something good. This has always been the time of year for new beginnings for me.


 I always have coffee when I watch radar, everybody knows that..


----------



## TryingMara

karenw said:


> I'm slightly happier as I now have 8 pairs of cosy supersoft socks.


Are they the fuzzy ones? Love those, I'm wearing a pair now.



DarrellLicht said:


> I always have coffee when I watch radar, everybody knows that..


"Of course we do sir!" :lol


----------



## karenw

TryingMara said:


> Are they the fuzzy ones? Love those, I'm wearing a pair now.
> 
> I think so, they are not chunky/thick, just soft.


----------



## millenniumman75

I tried to take a nap. I think I took a short one, but I don't know.


----------



## IcedOver

On Saturday I was looking at prices for the "Halloween" Complete Collection Limited Edition Blu-ray set, which has been out for a year, and it looked like Amazon no longer had it because they had a comment that they had problems and questions about their inventory. I bought the last one a seller had on eBay for $110; all other prices were much higher because I guess it's getting rare. Then today I look on Amazon and it's back, at $86. I wasted $24 when if I had waited, I could have gotten it at that lower price. Damn it! I'll bet the one I get will have the "Halloween 4" disc with the sound sync issue; some are corrected and some aren't. Oh, well.


----------



## Ckg2011

I wish the weather would make up it's mind on what it wants to do, I mean if you want to be Summer, be Summer, if you want to be Fall, be Fall, enough with this in between stuff.


----------



## Ckg2011

IcedOver said:


> On Saturday I was looking at prices for the "Halloween" Complete Collection Limited Edition Blu-ray set, which has been out for a year, and it looked like Amazon no longer had it because they had a comment that they had problems and questions about their inventory. I bought the last one a seller had on eBay for $110; all other prices were much higher because I guess it's getting rare. Then today I look on Amazon and it's back, at $86. I wasted $24 when if I had waited, I could have gotten it at that lower price. Damn it! I'll bet the one I get will have the "Halloween 4" disc with the sound sync issue; some are corrected and some aren't. Oh, well.


 A fellow Halloween fan, always good to see.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm thinking about just going back to bed. Today stinks already and I can already feel myself starting to get all perturbed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

DarrellLicht said:


> I always have coffee when I watch radar, everybody knows that..


 Colonel Sandurz: Try here. Stop.

Dark Helmet: What the hell am I looking at? When does this happen in the movie?

Colonel Sandurz: Now. You're looking at now, sir. Everything that happens now, is happening now.

Dark Helmet: What happened to then?

Colonel Sandurz: We passed then.

Dark Helmet: When?

Colonel Sandurz: Just now. We're at now now.

Dark Helmet: Go back to then.

Colonel Sandurz: When?

Dark Helmet: Now.

Colonel Sandurz: Now?

Dark Helmet: Now.

Colonel Sandurz: I can't.

Dark Helmet: Why?

Colonel Sandurz: We missed it.

Dark Helmet: When?

Colonel Sandurz: Just now.

Dark Helmet: When will then be now?

Colonel Sandurz: Soon.


----------



## DarrellLicht

...How soon?...


----------



## TenYears

I may get drafted to help my parents with handing out candy this Halloween. I don't live with them, but my dad loves to do it and my mom does to, but she needs a lot of help lately. She has a lot of health problems, and it's really hard for my dad to do it all by himself. They live in a popular neighborhood I guess, ffs, they have like tons of people knock on their door every year. He goes all out on decorations dry ice, projectors, sometimes he has a baseball theme, with skeletons dressed up wearing some of the Astros or Texans jerseys.


I think I'm going to just wear a plain white t-shirt with the word "LIFE" on it. And hand out lemons to everyone hehe.


----------



## DarrellLicht

TenYears said:


> I may get drafted to help my parents with handing out candy this Halloween. I don't live with them, but my dad loves to do it and my mom does to, but she needs a lot of help lately. She has a lot of health problems, and it's really hard for my dad to do it all by himself. They live in a popular neighborhood I guess, ffs, they have like tons of people knock on their door every year. He goes all out on decorations hot ice, projectors, sometimes he has a baseball theme, with skeletons dressed up wearing some of the Astros or Texans jerseys.
> 
> I think I'm going to just wear a plain white t-shirt with the word "LIFE" on it. And hand out lemons to everyone hehe.


 ...If you're really a high-roller.


----------



## intheshadows

Ckg2011 said:


> I wish the weather would make up it's mind on what it wants to do, I mean if you want to be Summer, be Summer, if you want to be Fall, be Fall, enough with this in between stuff.


The final days of seeing women in skimpy, summer clothes for another season....>


----------



## intheshadows

So I'm moving this week... : O


----------



## Chasingclouds

Feeling kinda meh, today. Found out my friend will be working earlier shifts so that means I won't be able to hang out with them as much/talk to them as late. At least they are happy with their current situation though.


----------



## TenYears

Last weekend, after weeks and weeks of relentless pressure, teasing, twelve year old blackmail, and a near-hostage situation I finally did the whip / nae nae. And yeah, I still gots moves. My kids were laughing. But they were laughing near me. They weren't laughing at me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

DarrellLicht said:


> ...How soon?...


 :lol

I cut that part off because it kind of (IMO) ruins the rest of it. Or at least when you're watching it it does. The delivery is just perfect until they add "How soon?"

Plus, I always loved that "Just now" part. The way he says it just kills me.


----------



## Smallfry

It's so beautiful outside


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, here comes the headache. Completely random. Just comes out of the blue. I didn't even feel it coming on until it reached the point where I thought to myself "Hmmmm....I think I'm getting a hea...." And then BOOM! There it was!


----------



## LostinReverie

So ironic that I'm too scared to buy the gun.


----------



## harrison

Music sounds so much better when you're a bit manic.


----------



## DarrellLicht

September slip has officially passed. Now onward with the October Crash. Stage 1 of seven segments of our Season Affect Disorder trilogy. What title might I dub for November..


----------



## Smallfry

DarrellLicht said:


> September slip has officially passed. Now onward with the October Crash. Stage 1 of seven segments of our Season Affect Disorder trilogy. What title might I dub for November..


Must be tough to have hardly any daylight in winter


----------



## millenniumman75

DarrellLicht said:


> September slip has officially passed. Now onward with the October Crash. Stage 1 of seven segments of our Season Affect Disorder trilogy. What title might I dub for November..


Aw, crap - that's right, you are way up north, losing minutes of light a day. You need a tanning bed or something. How in the world do you get through this stuff?

I look at the state's weather forecast just to see how things are. A snowstorm at the end of September was not very flattering......even worse when I saw 6 to 14 inches of snow listed. Oh boy.


----------



## foe

Is SAS server being a weakling again? Can't be my connection cuz youtube videos are working fine.


----------



## TryingMara

Is this how she felt so many years ago? Maybe the roles are reversed now.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Smallfry said:


> Must be tough to have hardly any daylight in winter





millenniumman75 said:


> Aw, crap - that's right, you are way up north, losing minutes of light a day. You need a tanning bed or something. How in the world do you get through this stuff?
> 
> I look at the state's weather forecast just to see how things are. A snowstorm at the end of September was not very flattering......even worse when I saw 6 to 14 inches of snow listed. Oh boy.


 Well, the daylight hours haven't decreased that much yet. But there is constant overcast/rain in the fall and maybe a day of sunshine per week.. it's like mother nature is waterboarding your sensibilities.

I can see the affects with the people out there. The fall is when people start getting extra grouchy. Then I guess they get ready for thanksgiving and Christmas and to those who can't travel, stay here and drink.

I grew up here, I felt I was pretty acclimated until the last few years. I fear if I go somewhere nice, I won't want to come back. and the pull with that might be stronger than in the past. Waterboarding the sensibilities indeed.


----------



## IcedOver

Outside my apartment door are wooden steps to the parking lot. A couple months ago they pressure washed it or something. Since then I guess it's been a little slippery. On Saturday I went to the mailbox in my slippers which are smooth, and I slipped on the rainy steps and f'ed up my right wrist and shoulder, although it's better. Then yesterday I went out again in slippers. It wasn't rainy, but I still caught it the wrong way, slipped again, and f'ed up my _left _wrist.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, that is just plain bizarre. Unbelievable.


----------



## IcedOver

Great. I have the biggest crush I've ever had on a co-worker, on this woman who started like a month ago. I'm trying to ignore it because it's completely unfruitful and unhealthy. I knew she'd be working in a department I sometimes work in, and that she'd be taking over some of the work I was doing, but I'd still be dealing mainly with this guy who is the main dude in that department and whom I've worked with for like eight years. Well today this guy said he's resigning for another job next week, unexpectedly, so this chick will be the main person I'll be working with when it comes to work in that department, that I'll probably have to help her/take over some of that work. It may mean more work for me (don't know yet), but I've never felt fully trained in several aspects due to it being so sporadic and this guy being a bad trainer on things. Then I'll have to work more closely with this woman who makes me nervous and intimidates me every time I'm near her. I'd be worried about getting things wrong or appearing not knowledgeable on stuff. I can't take this job any longer.


----------



## harrison

Oh man what have I started here? Now I;ve done it. Stopped my meds again.


----------



## Smallfry

Rain, rain and more rain and I'm wearing the wrong shoes again


----------



## TenYears

Well I'm obviously not over her, because I dreamed about her again last night. Was very sexual, very explicit, and it's the third one I can remember having that was almost exactly like this. I'm not going to describe because...I just don't want to go into that much detail. But the idea is that she wanted a very casual relationship and I of course wanted more. We both craved sex and having our naked bodies against each other 24/7, tearing up the sheets much like irl. But she had no feelings for me at all in the dream. Which I know was not true irl, but I guess my subconscious is trying to tell me to get the f- over her, because it might as well be that way. Because I need more than she wants to or is able to give I guess. It left me with a very strange, sick feeling in my stomach because the way in which my dream chose to drive this point home was very, uhm....disturbing.

And I woke up really, really sexually frustrated. Thanks babe. When I think I'm getting over you, you show up in my subconscious.


----------



## sctork

I haven't been on SAS in years! I come back and recognize almost no one. *waves* to milleniumman


----------



## LostinReverie

Really sucks when people half your age make fun of you. I heard my two coworkers talking about me.

Evil person #1 - is Libby her real name?
Evil person #2 - I don't think so. Why don't you ask her?
Evil person #1 - I think she left
Evil person #2 - I don't think so, her car is still here

Both of them lower their voices at this point. Evil person #1 says something and they both laugh. Both raise there voices again and start talking about work stuff.

I'm a loser, baby, so why don't you kill me?

****ing hate myself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If...........yer happy an ya know it clap yer flippers!


----------



## jblanch3

Have my mind on my next driving lesson tomorrow morning. Only thing that sucks is that I have to work tonight. Can't wait until the road test, hopefully I pass it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate peanut butter. I just plain hate it.


----------



## MCHB

jblanch3 said:


> Have my mind on my next driving lesson tomorrow morning. Only thing that sucks is that I have to work tonight. Can't wait until the road test, hopefully I pass it.


You'll do great! :grin2:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

What is this calm feeling?


----------



## WhiteSheep

You are probably drunk. At least that is how it works with me.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Turning 30 today..what an anti-climax :serious:


----------



## McFly

I downloaded and watched some of the original X-Files recently and noticed how dated the early 90's looked. There were no cell phones, very few computers, payphones, phone books, typewriters. The colors were faded compared to todays shows and of course the grunge look was popular then. I remember a lot from those days but everything seemed so bland and boring in the show.


----------



## NerdlySquared

LostInReverie said:


> Really sucks when people half your age make fun of you. I heard my two coworkers talking about me.
> 
> Evil person #1 - is Libby her real name?
> Evil person #2 - I don't think so. Why don't you ask her?
> Evil person #1 - I think she left
> Evil person #2 - I don't think so, her car is still here
> 
> Both of them lower their voices at this point. Evil person #1 says something and they both laugh. Both raise there voices again and start talking about work stuff.
> 
> I'm a loser, baby, so why don't you kill me?
> 
> ****ing hate myself.


Oahhh  Sadly, casual cruelty seems to come in all ages. They aren't worth your thoughts Libby.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Globe_Trekker said:


> Turning 30 today..what an anti-climax :serious:


Happy Birthday 

I remember having that exact same sentiment at 30


----------



## LostinReverie

NerdlySquared said:


> Oahhh  Sadly, casual cruelty seems to come in all ages. They aren't worth your thoughts Libby.


Thank you  Cavaliers are pretty cute, but have horrid health defects. Be ready for big vet bills if you ever get one.


----------



## IcedOver

Back once again on the Inevitable Disappointment roller coaster. Instead of it being a new girl who will flake, it's a Part 2 from last year, a girl from over a year ago who flaked then and probably will again. Fun.


----------



## harrison

I feel like I've had a bit too much red cordial - a bit manic again.


----------



## jblanch3

MBwelder said:


> You'll do great! :grin2:


Thanks for the encouragement, and I felt I did do very well yesterday.


----------



## IcedOver

What's becoming a huge pet peeve of mine is people not replying to e-mails. It irritates me extremely, and is something that happens more and more often. A co-worker I've worked with for eight years suddenly resigned last Monday, and had the week to train someone else to take over some of his duties. I sometimes work in his department, and I sent him an e-mail asking what the plan was, whether he wanted to train me on some of the stuff that I didn't know before he left. I know he was busy training this girl, but he could at least have replied saying what his plans were. Whatever his plans were, he could have replied, but he never did. On Friday, another woman said that they'd be meeting on another floor at 4:00 to send him off. I didn't know if that was a set time or what, but when 4:00 rolled around, I had my door closed and didn't know if anyone else was going down, but nobody got me and I didn't feel any pressing need to go down and say "bye" to someone who couldn't even be bothered to reply to my e-mail asking for information that's important to my job outlook. I just stayed where I was and never talked to him before he left.

Then on Thursday this woman who flaked on me last year got back in touch and said she'd be okay with talking via e-mail or on the phone. I replied . . . and nothing since. Is it me? Is it them? What is this?!?


----------



## Smallfry

What a weird day, just want to get this over with already


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Have my window open about half an arm's length. Has been very quiet for the past couple of hours. Just now heard something holler outside. Like a wild animal or something. Terrified to look. :serious:


----------



## DarrellLicht

I got conned by a neighborhood drunk today. I feel violated and stupid.. a few hours ago I was manic.. I can't goddamn believe I fell for that, but yet I can.


Shoulda seen me when I had to do some grocery shopping. I really looked like a crazy person trying to contain myself.


----------



## kesker

DarrellLicht said:


> I got conned by a neighborhood drunk today. I feel violated and stupid.. a few hours ago I was manic.. I can't goddamn believe I fell for that, but yet I can..


aah, hate when that happens. i've been conned a time or two too. the good news is you have one hell of a kick *** avatar. :yes


----------



## DarrellLicht

Necro-Mickey will make everything all better...


----------



## komorikun




----------



## foe

Had an "adult" conversation with a lady coworker yesterday. She asked how old I was, if I was married, have kids, etc.

Told her I was 33, no kids, still trying to make things happen with school. She seemed to be cool with it.

I didn't have any anxiety or nervousness answering those questions either.

Normally, I'd get extremely uncomfortable answering those types of questions. I was okay with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe

Working today until 7 in the morning. Hopefully I can have more small talk with people to increase my social skills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoManyNights

What if I'm an uncurable procrastinator?


----------



## komorikun

So many cliques. Such a turn-off. And they are so full of it with their fake friendliness. I give up on friendship.


----------



## millenniumman75

Globe_Trekker said:


> Turning 30 today..what an anti-climax :serious:


Tillykke med fødselsdagen!


----------



## komorikun

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/videos/2015-16-winter-outlook


----------



## LostinReverie

Video Skyped for the first time.... surprisingly, did not die in the process.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Some days I'd just like to be shrunk down and scotch taped onto the side of a balloon that's been inflated and then let go so the air comes out and sends me zipping all over the place.

(Or maybe not. I don't light heights)


----------



## komorikun

****ing DSW. I told the *******s on the phone that the work address has to have c/o Blah Blah Company and Suite 3001. The lady on the phone got it right. And the email confirmation had it right. But, of course, the idiots who make the labels cut off the suite number. Maybe it wouldn't fit on their stupid labels. The USPS online tracking said:

*Returning package to shipper 
Incorrect address, unable to deliver - Returning package to shipper - Please contact shipper/merchant for details*

Ugh. This is the 3rd time this has happened to me. Amazon always gets it right. It's these smaller online companies that **** it up. Anyways, I went to the post office this morning, before work, in a rush, worried that the boots would be sent off before I got there. Luckily, I got there in time.

I got wide width because the shoes in the store were too narrow (I tried on M width). Even the wide width that I ordered was too narrow. And the gray color was not quite right. For some reason the tip of the shoe is darker than the rest of it. So I went to DSW in person, and returned it and ordered the next size up...and in black, not grey. Let's hope these ones work out. The price is right.... I already have 2 full or medium length boots and want to get some booties.

Here they are:

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/blondo+farima+bootie?prodId=332387


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/blondo+farima+bootie?prodId=332387


 Nice! That's a sexy boot.


----------



## TenYears

There's a woman at work that a few of the guys (and another woman) were making fun of today. They said she stalks the guys she works with, apparently at random. I was working in another area but real close by, by myself but I could hear them clear as ****, every word they were saying. I really kind of feel sorry for her. She has to be in her late 40's, not far behind me. I just. I gotta be honest, I'm glad it's not me, I mean, I'm not attracted to her, but besides that, who really wants to be stalked. But I do feel sorry for her, she's totally alone, and I'm afraid she's being stigmatized. In fact, I'm almost positive she is.

It doesn't help things that she's really moody. She'll want to come up to me and give me a knuckle-knock (cos that's what everyone I work with does) or even a hug sometimes, but then the next day it's like she doesn't even know who I am hardly. I worry about her sometimes. She seems really, really depressed, really withdrawn sometimes.

But, I mean, whatdya gonna do?

I'm nice to her, I consider her a friend, a work friend. I work side-by-side with her sometimes, and we get along great. I just hope she's OK. I have this sick feeling sometimes that if something were to happen to her, I would be the first (and maybe the only one) at my job that would miss her. And that's just sad.

That's probably gonna be me in a few years. Ffs, that's probably me now.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nice! That's a sexy boot.


Thanks. Not that sexy though. I can't handle anything with a heel more than 2 inches. I'm so used to walking in sneakers all the time.


----------



## Smallfry

Tried to fix the paintwork on my car after the carwash people damaged it with their pressure wash


----------



## LostinReverie

When you say it's gonna happen "now"

Well when exactly do you mean?

See I've already waited too long

And all my hope is gone


----------



## komorikun

Drama in the hallway of my apartment at 2am. Some guy was knocking on a neighbor's door real loudly for several minutes. Then for the next 2 hours, he was begging, pleading, and crying to be let in. Thickly accented English.

Have to have the volume on high to hear it. Comes to a crescendo at around :30. After that I think the person let him in.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IEiLH3o2Ub

More...can barely hear:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZK15UguYP9


----------



## komorikun

TenYears said:


> There's a woman at work that a few of the guys (and another woman) were making fun of today. They said she stalks the guys she works with, apparently at random. I was working in another area but real close by, by myself but I could hear them clear as ****, every word they were saying. I really kind of feel sorry for her. She has to be in her late 40's, not far behind me. I just. I gotta be honest, I'm glad it's not me, I mean, I'm not attracted to her, but besides that, who really wants to be stalked. But I do feel sorry for her, she's totally alone, and I'm afraid she's being stigmatized. In fact, I'm almost positive she is.
> 
> It doesn't help things that she's really moody. She'll want to come up to me and give me a knuckle-knock (cos that's what everyone I work with does) or even a hug sometimes, but then the next day it's like she doesn't even know who I am hardly. I worry about her sometimes. She seems really, really depressed, really withdrawn sometimes.
> 
> But, I mean, whatdya gonna do?
> 
> I'm nice to her, I consider her a friend, a work friend. I work side-by-side with her sometimes, and we get along great. I just hope she's OK. I have this sick feeling sometimes that if something were to happen to her, I would be the first (and maybe the only one) at my job that would miss her. And that's just sad.
> 
> That's probably gonna be me in a few years. Ffs, that's probably me now.


How does she stalk people ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Drama in the hallway of my apartment at 2am. Some guy was knocking on a neighbor's door real loudly for several minutes. Then for the next 2 hours, he was begging, pleading, and crying to be let in. Thickly accented English.
> 
> Have to have the volume on high to hear it. Comes to a crescendo at around :30. After that I think the person let him in.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IEiLH3o2Ub
> 
> More...can barely hear:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZK15UguYP9


 :lol

I don't even know what to say. The only way this could get better is if you tell us what you were thinking as you were hearing this?


----------



## power2theweak

Good for you! :clap



foe said:


> Had an "adult" conversation with a lady coworker yesterday. She asked how old I was, if I was married, have kids, etc.
> 
> Told her I was 33, no kids, still trying to make things happen with school. She seemed to be cool with it.
> 
> I didn't have any anxiety or nervousness answering those questions either.
> 
> Normally, I'd get extremely uncomfortable answering those types of questions. I was okay with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

I had a massage this afternoon at my hotel. Jesus these Javanese women are so cute it's disturbing. They have bloody strong hands too - she hurt my back. 

I think I'll get her to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## power2theweak

:clap



LostInReverie said:


> Video Skyped for the first time.... surprisingly, did not die in the process.


----------



## power2theweak

That is so sad. 



TenYears said:


> There's a woman at work that a few of the guys (and another woman) were making fun of today. They said she stalks the guys she works with, apparently at random. I was working in another area but real close by, by myself but I could hear them clear as ****, every word they were saying. I really kind of feel sorry for her. She has to be in her late 40's, not far behind me. I just. I gotta be honest, I'm glad it's not me, I mean, I'm not attracted to her, but besides that, who really wants to be stalked. But I do feel sorry for her, she's totally alone, and I'm afraid she's being stigmatized. In fact, I'm almost positive she is.
> 
> It doesn't help things that she's really moody. She'll want to come up to me and give me a knuckle-knock (cos that's what everyone I work with does) or even a hug sometimes, but then the next day it's like she doesn't even know who I am hardly. I worry about her sometimes. She seems really, really depressed, really withdrawn sometimes.
> 
> But, I mean, whatdya gonna do?
> 
> I'm nice to her, I consider her a friend, a work friend. I work side-by-side with her sometimes, and we get along great. I just hope she's OK. I have this sick feeling sometimes that if something were to happen to her, I would be the first (and maybe the only one) at my job that would miss her. And that's just sad.
> 
> That's probably gonna be me in a few years. Ffs, that's probably me now.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm starting to believe that I may be living in Bizarro World (the backwards world of Bizarro Superman). 

A few months ago I was talking to a woman online and she said she was interested, several times, and would like to talk. I never heard from her again.

Another woman with whom I had exchanged several e-mails over months said that she wanted to text or e-mail daily to get to know each other better. That was the last I ever heard from her.

Almost three weeks ago I reestablished connection with a woman who flaked on me last year. She said she was sorry and that she would like to talk to me. Several e-mails of trying to negotiate when would be a good time finally resulted in her texting me Saturday morning saying it would be easier if we just start out texting. I replied at noon on Saturday, over two days ago, and no response since. 

I wonder if when these flaky, disrespectful idiots say that they want to talk, it actually means they don't want to talk. I think in dealing with today's women, you need to look at their words as the opposite of what they mean. Something has to explain this behavior.


----------



## LostinReverie

IcedOver said:


> I'm starting to believe that I may be living in Bizarro World (the backwards world of Bizarro Superman).
> 
> A few months ago I was talking to a woman online and she said she was interested, several times, and would like to talk. I never heard from her again.
> 
> Another woman with whom I had exchanged several e-mails over months said that she wanted to text or e-mail daily to get to know each other better. That was the last I ever heard from her.
> 
> Almost three weeks ago I reestablished connection with a woman who flaked on me last year. She said she was sorry and that she would like to talk to me. Several e-mails of trying to negotiate when would be a good time finally resulted in her texting me Saturday morning saying it would be easier if we just start out texting. I replied at noon on Saturday, over two days ago, and no response since.
> 
> I wonder if when these flaky, disrespectful idiots say that they want to talk, it actually means they don't want to talk. I think in dealing with today's women, you need to look at their words as the opposite of what they mean. Something has to explain this behavior.


I don't know, man. That sounds pretty rude to me. Maybe you go for a certain personality type that includes the flaw of either being too indecisive or too wound up in her own life that she forgets. Some women too, unfortunately are into the game of playing hard to get and expect you to do a little more chasing.

I know that I, at least on the internet, can get too overwhelmed by an email conversation, that I just start to put it off and eventually it becomes to the point where it's already been to long to reply, so I don't. Yet unless you're actively pursuing a person with our social limitations, then that's probably not the issue.

If she was clear that she was interested, drop a note when she doesn't reply. I know that isn't fair, but she may still be interested and just became distracted in her life. If you really like the person, it's at least worth that second attempt. If you're ignored again, then that's a clear sign she lost interest.

I'm sorry. It's a shame you're being so proactive and not getting results.


----------



## IcedOver

LostInReverie said:


> I don't know, man. That sounds pretty rude to me. Maybe you go for a certain personality type that includes the flaw of either being too indecisive or too wound up in her own life that she forgets. Some women too, unfortunately are into the game of playing hard to get and expect you to do a little more chasing.


I have no idea. It's depressing me, and I feel disrespected as well. I know I'm putting too much stock in this and they may not be, but hey, I'm a desperate dude a few months away from becoming a movie title (hint, Steve Carell) who is looking to get on the board in some way. This flakiness may be affecting me more than it would a "normal" guy.

Some of this crap may have to do with the fact that our shared interest isn't necessarily regular dating (what it is I wouldn't say on the open board). That may add some to the flakiness, but these women have professed interest, so it shouldn't be that big of a factor.


----------



## Agricola

IcedOver said:


> I'm starting to believe that I may be living in Bizarro World (the backwards world of Bizarro Superman).
> 
> A few months ago I was talking to a woman online and she said she was interested, several times, and would like to talk. I never heard from her again.
> 
> Another woman with whom I had exchanged several e-mails over months said that she wanted to text or e-mail daily to get to know each other better. That was the last I ever heard from her.
> 
> Almost three weeks ago I reestablished connection with a woman who flaked on me last year. She said she was sorry and that she would like to talk to me. Several e-mails of trying to negotiate when would be a good time finally resulted in her texting me Saturday morning saying it would be easier if we just start out texting. I replied at noon on Saturday, over two days ago, and no response since.
> 
> I wonder if when these flaky, disrespectful idiots say that they want to talk, it actually means they don't want to talk. I think in dealing with today's women, you need to look at their words as the opposite of what they mean. Something has to explain this behavior.


I feel you man. A friend of mine had something similar happen when he was going out with a woman he met at a religious festival. He thought that there was mutual interest considering they were both Roman Catholic and had the same ethnic background, but communication between them just broke down.

This is why I dislike a lot of this new technology as a way to communicate. Text messages really don't give you a good understanding of what a person is thinking or feeling. Even a phone call is better because you at least hear a voice.

And yet here I am on an Internet forum...


----------



## komorikun

Crap, I bought the wrong triple sec. This **** really does taste like brandy. Damn it!! $19 down the drain. How am I going to make my kamikazes and cosmos?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Crap, I bought the wrong triple sec. This **** really does taste like brandy. Damn it!! $19 down the drain. How am I going to make my kamikazes and cosmos?


Skip the triple sec....
and just use Vodka and the lime juice for a Vodka Gimlet.. 
You can put a pinch of sugar in if you want....

Never had a cosmo so can't help you with that one........


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Skip the triple sec....
> and just use Vodka and the lime juice for a Vodka Gimlet..
> You can put a pinch of sugar in if you want....
> 
> Never had a cosmo so can't help you with that one........


Same as a kamikaze just with some cranberry juice added. Different proportions. Don't you need liquid sugar for cocktails?


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Same as a kamikaze just with some cranberry juice added. Different proportions. Don't you need liquid sugar for cocktails?


Yea most use sugar syrup but I'm too lazy so I just use regular..

Doesn't mix as well, but ima lazy drinker.....Enjoy

I'll have to try a Cosmo, I like cranberry......


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my dad has this weird thing with spraying cheap *** "air freshener" (which smells like pure ***) out in the air like every 3 hours. It's so bad I can barely breathe. But just to boost the sheer hell of it, he doesn't just spray it anywhere. He sprays it straight into the air intake of the furnace so the whole place smells like synthetic a&&hole.

It's not just that it stinks. It's actually bad for people to breathe. You'd think that huge yellow stain on the air intake would be a clue.


----------



## TenYears

Oh. Kay.

In less than 24 hours I will be home again. In less than 24 hours. Just. Breathe.

I will be off work at 4 tomorrow, then an hour and a half fighting Friday Houston traffic, and I will be home. I can do this. I almost made it through one more week. I can do this.

Find a happy place. It's going to be OK. Find a happy place.



(+1 if you know what this is from)


----------



## LostinReverie

Could use friends


----------



## Shawn81

Found gray hairs in my beard. I was really hoping to find a way to be less desirable. My prayers were answered.


----------



## Smallfry

Looking forward to Black Friday mayhem


----------



## harrison

I think I must be one of the luckiest guys in the world. How the hell does this stuff even happen to me - I really don't know.


----------



## srschirm

don said:


> I had a massage this afternoon at my hotel. Jesus these Javanese women are so cute it's disturbing. They have bloody strong hands too - she hurt my back.
> 
> I think I'll get her to do it again tomorrow.


:grin2:

What the hell do I do now....I refuse to talk to more than one person at a time. Argghhhh


----------



## LostinReverie

I am so ridiculously bored.


----------



## Shawn81

I'm going to spend some time thinking about playing a game or something to day. That's probably as far as I'll get with it. It's hard to fit time in for things like that with all the spacing out and staring at this monitor I need to get done today, and obsessively checking forums for no reason has to remain a top priority. What a busy, fulfilling life.


----------



## Ckg2011

I hate medical commercials and lawyer ad's. I am convinced I have everything.


----------



## Ckg2011

Also DirecTV cancelled NHL Network on me for no reason. Ugh...


----------



## Smallfry

I think this is the fanciest toilet I've ever sat on in my whole life. It has a cover on the seat which automatically changes when you press the button. I thought these things only used in Japan. Glad that we are embracing toilet technology finally.


----------



## foe

A co-worker of mine wanted me to show up to his big Halloween party. I've been to Halloween parties before, last one was probably 2006?

I don't see the point anymore. 

I'm 33 years old. Too old for that sh*t.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Happy Halloween...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm scared of asking people what's wrong. I'm afraid they'll tell me and I won't know what to say.


----------



## Nehebka

I was too afraid to buy lettuce from a booth at the farmers market today, I had to walk around the loop twice before I could work up the courage to finally buy it. But I had no issues at the booths for concord grapes, squash, swiss chard, or eggs, just the lettuce. WTF is wrong with me.


----------



## Shawn81

I'm going to die alone in this house some day. That's depressing.


----------



## IcedOver

Has anyone ever had a large item delivered by a Best Buy truck? If so, I have a question for you about their delivery practices that I can't get answered anywhere, even on their help chat. Let me know.


----------



## DarrellLicht

There is a new southern belle addition in town apparently. And she works late shifts at Safeway. I can't think of another demographic who would name their daughter 'Savannah' anyway.. 

Well, you're very charming and handsome :"o


----------



## millenniumman75

40 and fabulous means more recovery time from exercise.


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze

Astral Weeks is so good to listen to right now.


----------



## power2theweak

Tomorrow is my birthday!


----------



## IcedOver

Some words of wisdom from Al Bundy:

_So you think I'm a loser? Just because I have a stinking job that I hate, a family that doesn't respect me, a whole city that curses the day I was born? Well, that may mean loser to you, but let me tell you something. Every morning when I wake up, I know it's not going to get any better until I go back to sleep again. So I get up, have my watered-down Tang and still-frozen Pop Tart, get in my car with no upholstery, no gas, and six more payments to fight traffic just for the privilege of putting cheap shoes on the cloven hooves of people like you. I'll never play football like I thought I would. I'll never know the touch of a beautiful woman. And I'll never again know the joy of driving without a bag on my head. But I'm not a loser. 'Cause, despite it all, me and every other guy who'll never be what he wanted to be are still out there being what we don't want to be forty hours a week for life. And the fact that I haven't put a gun in my mouth, you pudding of a woman, makes me a winner!!_


----------



## millenniumman75

power2theweak said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday!


Happy birthday! :hb :clap :yay :clap :hb


----------



## Ckg2011

Sigh...


----------



## power2theweak

B Wretched said:


> Happy birthday in advanced!





millenniumman75 said:


> Happy birthday! :hb :clap :yay :clap :hb


Thanks so much!!! :grin2:


----------



## Telliblah

2+2=5 if you think about it


----------



## millenniumman75

Telliblah said:


> 2+2=5 if you think about it


Not in my equation with SA/paranoia......

My dad told me I was the only person he knew who could put two and two together and get EIGHT!

2 + 2 = 8.


----------



## Telliblah

millenniumman75 said:


> Not in my equation with SA/paranoia......
> 
> My dad told me I was the only person he knew who could put two and two together and get EIGHT!
> 
> 2 + 2 = 8.


lol it isn't 8, 2+2+2+2 is 8 though


----------



## millenniumman75

Telliblah said:


> lol it isn't 8, 2+2+2+2 is 8 though


Well, yeah - I think outside the box, and then back inside!


----------



## Telliblah

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, yeah - I think outside the box, and then back inside!


I did another discovery today! I realized 21 isn't 30!


----------



## Shawn81

What if you're talking about two quartets?


----------



## IcedOver

So this girl who has been aggravating me lately with her flakiness even in having a text conversation sent me a text today. She contacted me a month ago after being out of touch for a year (and I had tried to reestablish things), but we haven't been able to have a back-and-forth conversation either via text or on the phone. Her text today said "Are you working?" I replied that I worked later in the day. Nothing for a half hour. I texted back asking what she's up to. Nothing for a half hour to an hour. I asked what time she works and she replied she starts at 2:00. I replied. Nothing for a half hour. I replied "I'm not at work yet. Did you want to talk?" Her response was "Yes but my friend can[sic] over." That's like the flaky modern female Entitled Princess equivalent of "my dog ate it." This is going into the territory of willful disrespect.


----------



## srschirm

Thankful for the life-affirming feeling of crushes...now I just have to control and modulate my feelings! Still a challenge.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I can has 5.7 hemi with nv4500? we shall see...


----------



## harrison

Man, I love this city. Looking out over Jakarta from the 21st floor tonight and it looks like a scene out of Blade Runner.

What a place.


----------



## LostinReverie

Does it bother anyone else when their phone rings just after they've stripped naked?


----------



## harrison

LostInReverie said:


> Does it bother anyone else when their phone rings just after they've stripped naked?


That made me smile for some reason.


----------



## LostinReverie

don said:


> That made me smile for some reason.


So it's just me, then?


----------



## harrison

LostInReverie said:


> So it's just me, then?


Possibly.


----------



## TenYears

I need a weekend in a bad way ffs. No, I mean, I really, really, reeeeally need a weekend. I'm tired of this shiz. I go to work and come back to a hotel that's two minutes away, filled with people I just worked with. For three weeks now. On the upside I really wondered if I would make it this far. On the downside....

I think this job is crushing my soul.


----------



## Smallfry

I saw some elederly couples dance, I think they must have been 80 yrs old but they seemed far younger by the way they were moving. They are doing well, I think I would have given up on life by that age.


----------



## Smallfry

Callsign said:


> Did they seem to have been athletic sort when they were younger? Bit harder to tell at that age. If it does make someone more sprightly as a pensioner it could be more motivation to be that way, I've seen a bit of that with people.


I'm not sure but they must have been dancing for years by the looks of it. It doesn't look too strenuous just that old fashioned ball room style dancing, but I guess it keeps one agile. I can't dance to save my life so no go for me :laugh:


----------



## LostinReverie

I am wrecked. I am overblown. I am also fed up with the common cold, but I just hate to say goodbye to all the metaphors and lies that have taken me years to come up with.

Say it's true. Say you like me. Just for the night. For me, it's been eternity.. and as I gently sip this drink, I think about my lack of future, and all the places I could learn to fall in love.

I know I shouldn't waste my time wishing I'd been better designed, yet for some reason still think.. I am wrecked. I am overblown. I am also fed up with the ****ing common cold!

When I just want to feel alive for the first time in my life. 

I just want to feel attractive today.


----------



## harrison

Arrived back in Bali again late last night. So different here to Jakarta. It's nice to be back in my little hotel where I know everybody and I can just get my thoughts together. But my Baby is back in Jakarta and I miss her already. She's so cute - makes me send photos of what I'm doing on whatsapp. Adorable.


----------



## unemployment simulator

It's got to the point where I am realising I'm probably never going to have a relationship and have any of my needs met, if it was going to happen it would have happened by now. 
Walking around town seeing people having fun, seeing hot women about just reinforces this feeling that I am so isolated and I will never have what comes so easy to most people, how impossible it is for me, I don't ask for much but even that is beyond my grasp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ckg2011

Wish I had a house on the beach. Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## harrison

Heading up into the hills for a few days. Cooler and want to see my buddies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was reading this thread and I heard a tremendous, clanging crash that sounded like it came from the weeds out back. Not relevant but interesting.


----------



## DarrellLicht

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was reading this thread and I heard a tremendous, clanging crash that sounded like it came from the weeds out back. Not relevant but interesting.


Not gonna go see if someone wrecked their car and died on your property?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

DarrellLicht said:


> Not gonna go see if someone wrecked their car and died on your property?


 Actually, I did look out the window but didn't see anything.

1. It didn't sound like a car crash. It just sounded like a whole ****load of pots and pans falling about 10 feet onto some hard surface.

2. There isn't a road back there.


----------



## DarrellLicht

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, I did look out the window but didn't see anything.
> 
> 1. It didn't sound like a car crash. It just sounded like a whole ****load of pots and pans falling about 10 feet onto some hard surface.
> 
> 2. There isn't a road back there.


3. It was the notorious 'pots n' pans killer' digging a trench on your property to hide a body :yes


----------



## harrison

Good to be back at the beach.


----------



## LostinReverie

Thanks, Andy, for those youtube diary videos. They really cheer me up when I'm down. 

Always Need Diaries, Yo!

 Libby


----------



## notlarrydavid

peace_love said:


> I wonder how many 30 plus members there are on this site?


At least one more for now. Well, until I get kicked out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## IcedOver

It's really depressing when you realize just how unattractive you are. I've never thought I was a good-looking guy at all, but sometimes when I look in the mirror (which is the reverse of how you look of course), I think I'm at least barely acceptable, like the lowest rung before completely hopeless. Then you look at a photo of yourself and realize how wrong even that is. I got a new photo ID today, and when my picture popped up on the screen, I was seriously shocked. I only take bad photos, but this was the worst ever. I didn't just look ugly, but unlikable as well. So yeah, this combined with some other stuff . . . not a good day.


----------



## Shawn81

If, according to Kanye West, one good girl is worth a thousand b**ches, and if, according to Lil Wayne, b**ches come a dime a dozen, it means that one good girl is with $8.33.

I just got paid but I still doubt it will help my chances.


----------



## NerdlySquared

LostInReverie said:


> Thanks, Andy, for those youtube diary videos. They really cheer me up when I'm down.
> 
> Always Need Diaries, Yo!
> 
> Libby


We all need a good laugh :grin2: Life is too serious sometimes  I hope you're not down too often these days Libby


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm just going through a neurotic time thinking about dogs lately. About 20 minutes ago it just randomly occurred to me that any given dog always looks exactly the same (Unless it gets a haircut or something). The dog can be running, sleeping, chasing it's tail or pooping and it just always looks the same. 

I don't know why but I find this fact so amusing.


----------



## LostinReverie

NerdlySquared said:


> We all need a good laugh :grin2: Life is too serious sometimes  I hope you're not down too often these days Libby


  

I'm good now


----------



## DarrellLicht

I look forward to the day the gazes that seem to imply "oh my, he's come up for air today.." amongst neighbors and such would seize.. Or I better manage my paranoia, whatever comes first..


----------



## NerdlySquared

LostInReverie said:


> I'm good now


That's really good to hear


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I was told by a co-worker that swimming with dolphins is great for anxiety. I was also told that dolphins will tend to hang out with humans of the same gender as they are. 

So my thought was "Great. We'll hang out, have a splashing good time, and when I have to go back to the human world, those *****es will be gossiping about me."

Damn dolphin cliques!


----------



## hypestyle

.... How would dolphins even know what gender a human is?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

hypestyle said:


> .... How would dolphins even know what gender a human is?


The boobs? I don't know. :grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie

Scent of blood in the water?

Just trying to help.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LOL

Ummm....ewwwwww!


----------



## LostinReverie

Biology is gross. What're you going to do. 

When youtube isn't working, my life comes to a screeching halt


----------



## harrison

DiscardYourFear said:


> *The boobs?* I don't know. :grin2:


I saw quite a good joke the other day about boobs.

It was something among the lines of "Why did God give women two boobs? - to show that men can concentrate on two things at once."


----------



## harrison

I'm really proud of myself.

I got some very annoying news this morning. They have suspended my pension because they have found out I'm still overseas.  (arseholes)

I have about enough money left to pay for this hotel and fly back home - if I'm lucky. But I'm not panicking, and I'm not going to quit this situation. I'm going to go home and sell a whole lot more books then I'm coming back here. I'm feeling a lot stronger nowadays and I'm not going to let this crap get me down.


----------



## LostinReverie

don said:


> I'm really proud of myself.
> 
> I got some very annoying news this morning. They have suspended my pension because they have found out I'm still overseas.  (arseholes)
> 
> I have about enough money left to pay for this hotel and fly back home - if I'm lucky. But I'm not panicking, and I'm not going to quit this situation. I'm going to go home and sell a whole lot more books then I'm coming back here. I'm feeling a lot stronger nowadays and I'm not going to let this crap get me down.


Good for you! Keep that spirit up!


----------



## harrison

LostInReverie said:


> Good for you! Keep that spirit up!


Thanks.

I might actually feel slightly different through the night. :um


----------



## LostinReverie

don said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I might actually feel slightly different through the night. :um


Don't let the night **** with your head. The moon has no power over you.


----------



## harrison

LostInReverie said:


> Don't let the night **** with your head. The moon has no power over you.


Okay, I'll try. Thank you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I had a nightmare about snakes trying to bite me. Like thousands of them. Never had a nightmare about snakes before as far as I can remember.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I had a nightmare about snakes trying to bite me. Like thousands of them. Never had a nightmare about snakes before as far as I can remember.


Probably just your inner Indiana Jones coming out


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> Probably just your inner Indiana Jones coming out


 But I don't even hate snakes. I just don't want to be bitten by one.

And I'd kind of prefer not to be close to one. Or to have one thrown on me. Or to wake up and find one in bed with me. You know. Normal snake don't wants.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> But I don't even hate snakes. I just don't want to be bitten by one.
> 
> And I'd kind of prefer not to be close to one. Or to have one thrown on me. Or to wake up and find one in bed with me. You know. Normal snake don't wants.


Yeah.. I don't think he felt much differently from you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> Yeah.. I don't think he felt much differently from you.


 I wouldn't mind having a pet snake. As long as it's not a mean snake. I found a small garter snake once and it didn't seem to be interested in biting me. I don't think he particularly liked me but he just kind of let me hold him.


----------



## TenYears

It's 3:30 in the morning here and I'm thinking about her, woke up because I had dreams about her. I am never, ever going to get over her.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wouldn't mind having a pet snake. As long as it's not a mean snake. I found a small garter snake once and it didn't seem to be interested in biting me. I don't think he particularly liked me but he just kind of let me hold him.


You know you tend to anthropomorphize animals, right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> You know you tend to anthropomorphize animals, right?


 I had to look that one up. Yeah. I guess I do.


----------



## foe

My auxiliary audio thingy don't work anymore. Can't listen to my que`d podcasts while driving.

Never buy cheap electronics from dollar stores!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe

I'm doing a lot better this semester than last spring. Almost gave my hopes up but now I'm motivated again.

Might even attempt to enroll to U Mass next year or the year after depends on deadline dates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

foe said:


> Never buy cheap electronics from dollar stores!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Actually, the cables CAN sometimes be OK. This audio extension jack I got from the dollar store has been awesome. Best one I ever had.

Dollar store stuff is hit or miss. You probably don't want to buy anything you have to plug into USB or anything there though. I can see that going real bad if something goes wrong.


----------



## intheshadows

I haven't been here for awhile.


----------



## DarrellLicht

^ welcome back and stuff!



My town is full of haters. That makes me sad..


----------



## longtimenolove

Happy to be beginning a new therapy, and feeling happy cause I'm gonna go watch Dexter reruns.


----------



## foe

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, the cables CAN sometimes be OK. This audio extension jack I got from the dollar store has been awesome. Best one I ever had.
> 
> Dollar store stuff is hit or miss. You probably don't want to buy anything you have to plug into USB or anything there though. I can see that going real bad if something goes wrong.


Weird thing is, on my way back home from class I was able to play Google Play Music through the aux wires.

Perhaps I was in a rush when I tried to listen to my podcasts on way to class.

Yeah, it's not the best cuz I have to perfectly adjust it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I went to the store today. I went in and bought my stuff and came back out. I had to sit in the car and wait a while on my dad.

So I'm sitting there and this lady comes along pushing a cart. She's walking with a bit of a limp. Not sure what was wrong with her. It looked like maybe some kind of neurological problem. Like she was almost half stiff and she had to kind of force herself to move.

Anyway, she stops at this huge white van. In the cart she has a huge pack of toilet paper and a huge pack of paper towels and a couple of bags. So she just picks up the paper goods one at a time and chucks them onto the ground beside her vehicle. She goes to put the cart away, comes back and inserts the stuff into the vehicle.

I don't know why but I found it funny interesting that she saw no need to handle the toilet paper and paper towels with care. And it makes sense. But most people would carefully pick them up and put them in the vehicle. Sometimes maybe it takes being forced to choose your actions more carefully to realize what's important and what isn't. You can toss a pack of TP onto the ground and you're not going to hurt it. If every move is a struggle, that's probably the best way to do it.


----------



## h3art

I wish the guy I liked would message me but he just stopped talking to me so carelessly and I still can't stop thinking about him every day ugh >.>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver

A black dude loudly rapping by himself on the bus (with no regard for anyone else) sounds the same as the unintelligible mutterings and ramblings of a severely schizophrenic person. Those who have a beat behind it become millionaires from it, somehow. Maybe I'll start a record label, go to the local looney bin and just put a microphone in front of some people. I doubt if anyone could tell the difference, and we might make some money off of it.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I went to the store today. I went in and bought my stuff and came back out. I had to sit in the car and wait a while on my dad.
> 
> So I'm sitting there and this lady comes along pushing a cart. She's walking with a bit of a limp. Not sure what was wrong with her. It looked like maybe some kind of neurological problem. Like she was almost half stiff and she had to kind of force herself to move.
> 
> Anyway, she stops at this huge white van. In the cart she has a huge pack of toilet paper and a huge pack of paper towels and a couple of bags. So she just picks up the paper goods one at a time and chucks them onto the ground beside her vehicle. She goes to put the cart away, comes back and inserts the stuff into the vehicle.
> 
> I don't know why but I found it funny interesting that she saw no need to handle the toilet paper and paper towels with care. And it makes sense. But most people would carefully pick them up and put them in the vehicle. Sometimes maybe it takes being forced to choose your actions more carefully to realize what's important and what isn't. You can toss a pack of TP onto the ground and you're not going to hurt it. If every move is a struggle, that's probably the best way to do it.


But why did she put it on the ground first? Why not open the door to the van first, then throw it in, then put her cart away?


----------



## kromatic

Slightly offended that this forum considers 30+ to be 'older'. I'm certainly no spring chicken, but I'm definitely not an old man...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> But why did she put it on the ground first? Why not open the door to the van first, then throw it in, then put her cart away?


 I guess it saved her some steps. There were cars parked on both sides of the van so she would have had to take the packages out of the cart and move them to the door anyway. The cart wasn't doing her any good because there wasn't enough room for her to push it to the door. She just parked it at the front of the van. So she tossed the stuff on the ground near the front on the side where the door was.

When she did come to put them away, she basically just slid them with her feet to the door. I don't know. She didn't look like she was having fun and I've never seen anyone do that before. The only thing that I could see that was different was that every move she made was more than a little stiff. I'm guessing this was just her routine and it works for her.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess it saved her some steps. There were cars parked on both sides of the van so she would have had to take the packages out of the cart and move them to the door anyway. The cart wasn't doing her any good because there wasn't enough room for her to push it to the door. She just parked it at the front of the van. So she tossed the stuff on the ground near the front on the side where the door was.
> 
> When she did come to put them away, she basically just slid them with her feet to the door. I don't know. She didn't look like she was having fun and I've never seen anyone do that before. The only thing that I could see that was different was that every move she made was more than a little stiff. I'm guessing this was just her routine and it works for her.


Oh, we always just threw everything in the trunk of our van, but my mom had a little key chain thing that opened the trunk by itself, so we never had to lift it up, except when we were little, because it was the nineties and the only car door that lifted itself up was from the future, so back then you had kids to do jobs like that, which is why I ended up with three sibs instead of just the one so that my mother would never have to do anything except press buttons and threaten to spank us.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, it's a brand new day. 

Around an hour ago, my dad gets up and starts messing around in the kitchen cabinets. He breaks dishes all the time (always has) so I was expecting to hear something break. It's been a couple of weeks and it was overdue. Soon, I heard the glass shatter.

This time, he apparently decided to get creative in the cleanup and I could soon hear him dragging out the vacuum cleaner. Now I don't know. Maybe it's just me but it seems like a pretty bad idea to vacuum up razor sharp shards of broken glass with a vacuum cleaner. Especially a $500 Dyson that has a brand new $40 filter on it.

But nevermind that. He's been at it for over an hour, running the vacuum cleaner constantly. I'm just assuming there's probably ground up glass dust swirling all in the air now all over the house. Sounds brilliant, huh? So not only is he basically destroying a $500 vacuum cleaner to clean up a broken dish, he's also probably making it possible for us to be breathing glass dust. 

He has a deep problem with the vacuum cleaner. I just don't understand how someone could think this was a bright idea.

When we were getting ready to buy this vacuum, I can remember my mom was going to buy a much cheaper one. Looking back, that would have been for the best.


----------



## Shawn81

I should sell my house and work out arrangements to live cheaply enough that I can quit my job and just go back to bed for another 10 years.


----------



## Smallfry

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, it's a brand new day.
> 
> Around an hour ago, my dad gets up and starts messing around in the kitchen cabinets. He breaks dishes all the time (always has) so I was expecting to hear something break. It's been a couple of weeks and it was overdue. Soon, I heard the glass shatter.
> 
> This time, he apparently decided to get creative in the cleanup and I could soon hear him dragging out the vacuum cleaner. Now I don't know. Maybe it's just me but it seems like a pretty bad idea to vacuum up razor sharp shards of broken glass with a vacuum cleaner. Especially a $500 Dyson that has a brand new $40 filter on it.
> 
> But nevermind that. He's been at it for over an hour, running the vacuum cleaner constantly. I'm just assuming there's probably ground up glass dust swirling all in the air now all over the house. Sounds brilliant, huh? So not only is he basically destroying a $500 vacuum cleaner to clean up a broken dish, he's also probably making it possible for us to be breathing glass dust.
> 
> He has a deep problem with the vacuum cleaner. I just don't understand how someone could think this was a bright idea.
> 
> When we were getting ready to buy this vacuum, I can remember my mom was going to buy a much cheaper one. Looking back, that would have been for the best.


I hope no one got injured after that and the Dyson is still in tact, they're usually well built


----------



## komorikun

Glass in a vacuum cleaner would disturb me too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Glass in a vacuum cleaner would disturb me too.


 Alas, it's just the latest episode in the continuing saga of my dad and the vacuum cleaner. He has had this OCD-like obsession with vacuum cleaners for as long as I can remember. It would actually be pretty interesting if it wasn't so damn noisy.


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/excommunicate-family-1374985/#post1083454281


----------



## ravens

Yesterday my father said that he wished that he could go back to when he was 16 and do things differently. He then said that my brother and I might not be here though. 
My first thought is that would have been fine by me.


----------



## TenYears

I keep thinking about that movie I saw, years ago called "Sliding Doors".


It's basically about how one split-second decision can change the course of your life. Forever.


I just wonder. You know. How different things might be right now. If I'd made different decisions. Different choices. It's strange how making one single choice differently could affect your life in such a drastic way. Going left instead of right, one time.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TenYears said:


> I keep thinking about that movie I saw, years ago called "Sliding Doors".
> 
> It's basically about how one split-second decision can change the course of your life. Forever.
> 
> I just wonder. You know. How different things might be right now. If I'd made different decisions. Different choices. It's strange how making one single choice differently could affect your life in such a drastic way. Going left instead of right, one time.


A great deal of life is basically a series of such choices, it's just in most cases they don't matter a great deal. Circumstance underpins and defines some of them as important and limits or expands the choices available, but we never stop making them, we can always change something or start a better path


----------



## TenYears

NerdlySquared said:


> A great deal of life is basically a series of such choices, it's just in most cases they don't matter a great deal. Circumstance underpins and defines some of them as important and limits or expands the choices available, but we never stop making them, we can always change something or start a better path


Yes, I agree. But the trails we've blazed for ourselves, sometimes with split-second decisions that literally altered the course of our lives lmao....it just....is mind boggling sometimes.

And, I disagree.

We can't always change them. We can't always make a better path.

Sometimes we live with the decisions we've made, and they're carved in stone. Sometimes we live with the decisions we've made forever, and there's no going back.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> Yes, I agree. But the trails we've blazed for ourselves, sometimes with split-second decisions that literally altered the course of our lives lmao....it just....is mind boggling sometimes.
> 
> And, I disagree.
> 
> *We can't always change them. We can't always make a better path.*
> 
> Sometimes we live with the decisions we've made, and they're carved in stone. Sometimes we live with the decisions we've made forever, and there's no going back.


True, we can't always go back and undo the choices we made. But we can always change ourselves. And we can always choose a new direction, a better way.

There's a little story I've always loved.

*I walk down the street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I fall in.
I am lost... I am helpless.
It isn't my fault.
It takes forever to find a way out.

I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I pretend I don't see it.
I fall in again.
I can't believe I am in the same place.
But, it isn't my fault.
It still takes me a long time to get out.

I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I see it is there.
I still fall in. It's a habit.
My eyes are open.
I know where I am.
It is my fault. I get out immediately.

I walk down the same street.
There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.
I walk around it. 
And yet I'm still not where I want to be. 
I'm still in the same street that is full of holes.*

*I walk down another street.*


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> True, we can't always go back and undo the choices we made. But we can always change ourselves. And we can always choose a new direction, a better way.
> 
> There's a little story I've always loved.
> 
> *I walk down the street.*
> *There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.*
> *I fall in.*
> *I am lost... I am helpless.*
> *It isn't my fault.*
> *It takes forever to find a way out.*
> 
> *I walk down the same street.*
> *There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.*
> *I pretend I don't see it.*
> *I fall in again.*
> *I can't believe I am in the same place.*
> *But, it isn't my fault.*
> *It still takes me a long time to get out.*
> 
> *I walk down the same street.*
> *There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.*
> *I see it is there.*
> *I still fall in. It's a habit.*
> *My eyes are open.*
> *I know where I am.*
> *It is my fault. I get out immediately.*
> 
> * I walk down the same street.*
> *There is a deep hole in the sidewalk.*
> *I walk around it. And yet I'm still not where I want to be. I'm still in the same street that is full of holes.*
> 
> *I walk down another street.*


I agree, I get that. I mean, yes, the answer is to walk down a different street. It's easier said than done. Maybe the answer is to move to a whole different city lmao. Idk. Not all of us can do that, though.

I think the plan of attack for anyone with this disorder, for anyone that's fighting through MDD or GAD or the other billion or so disorders that seem to ride along with anxiety....we're all moving down the same street. If that makes sense.

The battles I faced yesterday, and ten and twenty years ago...sure...they don't have to be the same battles I'm facing today. But they are. I can fool myself into believing that the neighborhood has changed. But, really....the battles are the same.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> I agree, I get that. I mean, yes, the answer is to walk down a different street. It's easier said than done. Maybe the answer is to move to a whole different city lmao. Idk. Not all of us can do that, though.
> 
> I think the plan of attack for anyone with this disorder, for anyone that's fighting through MDD or GAD or the other billion or so disorders that seem to ride along with anxiety....we're all moving down the same street. If that makes sense.
> 
> The battles I faced yesterday, and ten and twenty years ago...sure...they don't have to be the same battles I'm facing today. But they are. I can fool myself into believing that the neighborhood has changed. *But, really....the battles are the same.*


If you have been fighting the same battles over and over again, then what needs to change are your tactics. Know who your enemy is. Then outsmart him. Win the battle not by force, but by your wits. I know you are capable of it.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> If you have been fighting the same battles over and over again, then what needs to change are your tactics. Know who your enemy is. Then outsmart him. Win the battle not by force, but by your wits. I know you are capable of it.


Maybe so.

It's easier said than done, but I appreciate the support, I really do....

It's just...lol, if we're really going to be brutally honest here, then let's admit we're not talking about just breaking a bad habit. We're talking about life-altering, very real disorders, the kind of **** that changes peoples lives, forever.

If I, for example, had trust issues when I was five years old...with my own mom...then it's going to take...I don't even know what....to overcome that. It's going to take more than me just thinking I can outsmart my trust issues. If it was as easy as me just changing my tactics, I would have done it by now. I know you realize all this. It's just....there's a whole, whole lot more to it than just summing it up like that. It's a whole lot more complicated than that lol. I've been in therapy for not dozens not hundreds but thousands and thousands of hours to try to figure it out. So. It's not just as simple as "outwitting" my opponent or trying to find other tactics.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

TenYears said:


> Maybe so.
> 
> It's easier said than done, but I appreciate the support, I really do....
> 
> It's just...lol, if we're really going to be brutally honest here, then let's admit we're not talking about just breaking a bad habit. We're talking about life-altering, very real disorders, the kind of **** that changes peoples lives, forever.
> 
> If I, for example, had trust issues when I was five years old...with my own mom...then it's going to take...I don't even know what....to overcome that. *It's going to take more than me just thinking I can outsmart my trust issues.* If it was as easy as me just changing my tactics, I would have done it by now. I know you realize all this. It's just....there's a whole, whole lot more to it than just summing it up like that. It's a whole lot more complicated than that lol. I've been in therapy for not dozens not hundreds but thousands and thousands of hours to try to figure it out. So. It's not just as simple as "outwitting" my opponent or trying to find other tactics.


Would you rather trust your anxiety and fears, your neuroses? Have they been good friends to you? I know mine haven't been for me.


----------



## TenYears

DiscardYourFear said:


> Would you rather trust your anxiety and fears, your neuroses? Have they been good friends to you? I know mine haven't been for me.


Of course not. And no, of course not. *sigh*

There's something very almost...comfortable...in being where I'm at, though. You may not understand this, and if I was to try to explain this (I wouldn't, anyway) to any "normie" out there they would probably try to have me put away, and you might, also for all I know lol.

It's all I know. It's the only way I know. The only way I know, is to not trust people. Ffs, I've been burned so, so, so many times, even on this website. I put myself out there only to get used, it seems like. So I'm very careful. I watch. And I watch. And I observe. And I watch some more, before I ever approach. I realize that I'm probably going to get burned. And guess what? Guess what happens after all that watching and observing and carefully approaching lmao? I get burned.

Maybe it's just self-fulfilling prophecies. Maybe I seek out people that just...want to use me and toss me to the side like a piece of trash. I don't think so. I don't think of you that way. I just....it sure seems to happen a whole, awful lot, a lot more to me than it does to other people...not feeling sorry for myself, it's just a fact, anyone in my family, any of my friends would admit the same thing. It seems to happen a whole lot more than it should. So. Yeah. There's something going on there. With me. Lol.

But yeah what I mean is, there is a certain safety, a certain comfort level, in not trusting people. It's just...safe. Of course it's easy to keep people at a distance. Of course it's safer to not trust. I remember the first psychiatrist I ever saw, when I was fifteen years old, the one who involuntarily committed me to a psychiatric hospital for seven months during my junior year of hs....he said...."you seem to have this attraction to not trusting, to keeping people at a distance, you seem to almost have an attraction to feeling depressed and sad and being alone. Because, to you...it's somehow safer. And it's the only thing you really know."

And he was right, I guess. Idk I'm gonna shut up now because I'm rambling. If I could just outsmart my trust issues and my anxieties and fears, I would have done so ,a long, long time ago. I wish it was that easy.


----------



## VanDamme

TenYears said:


> Of course not. And no, of course not. *sigh*
> 
> There's something very almost...comfortable...in being where I'm at, though. You may not understand this, and if I was to try to explain this (I wouldn't, anyway) to any "normie" out there they would probably try to have me put away, and you might, also for all I know lol.
> 
> It's all I know. It's the only way I know. The only way I know, is to not trust people. Ffs, I've been burned so, so, so many times, even on this website. I put myself out there only to get used, it seems like. So I'm very careful. I watch. And I watch. And I observe. And I watch some more, before I ever approach. I realize that I'm probably going to get burned. And guess what? Guess what happens after all that watching and observing and carefully approaching lmao? I get burned.
> 
> Maybe it's just self-fulfilling prophecies. Maybe I seek out people that just...want to use me and toss me to the side like a piece of trash. I don't think so. I don't think of you that way. I just....it sure seems to happen a whole, awful lot, a lot more to me than it does to other people...not feeling sorry for myself, it's just a fact, anyone in my family, any of my friends would admit the same thing. It seems to happen a whole lot more than it should. So. Yeah. There's something going on there. With me. Lol.
> 
> But yeah what I mean is, there is a certain safety, a certain comfort level, in not trusting people. It's just...safe. Of course it's easy to keep people at a distance. Of course it's safer to not trust. I remember the first psychiatrist I ever saw, when I was fifteen years old, the one who involuntarily committed me to a psychiatric hospital for seven months during my junior year of hs....he said...."you seem to have this attraction to not trusting, to keeping people at a distance, you seem to almost have an attraction to feeling depressed and sad and being alone. Because, to you...it's somehow safer. And it's the only thing you really know."
> 
> And he was right, I guess. Idk I'm gonna shut up now because I'm rambling. If I could just outsmart my trust issues and my anxieties and fears, I would have done so ,a long, long time ago. I wish it was that easy.


Sounds like you are very aware of the reason behind "wanting to keep" your anxiety. Safety is a very important. I also tend to be on the cautios side. I've met at least one independently confirmed conman and some others that had a few red flags. But for it was mainly for specific people with specific behaviour but based on your descripiton I can imagine how it can be a general issue for you. It would also make sense why you want to approach people - to reaffirm your belief and need of safety.

Trying to change when you have a very good reason not to can be tricky. Much like some people don't give up smoking for a certain benefit: it provides a quick and predictable means of relaxation. Even though they know financial and health costs. Only when the costs truly outweigh the benefits do they consider to quit.

In that you can only succeed if you find an alternate way to replace and still satisfy the current need. You mentioned going for therapy. Have you explored ways that can (for lack of a better way to say it) "increase" your level of safety in situations where you feel anxious?


----------



## TenYears

VanDamme said:


> Sounds like you are very aware of the reason behind "wanting to keep" your anxiety. Safety is a very important. I also tend to be on the cautios side. I've met at least one independently confirmed conman and some others that had a few red flags. But for it was mainly for specific people with specific behaviour but based on your descripiton I can imagine how it can be a general issue for you. It would also make sense why you want to approach people - to reaffirm your belief and need of safety.
> 
> Trying to change when you have a very good reason not to can be tricky. Much like some people don't give up smoking for a certain benefit: it provides a quick and predictable means of relaxation. Even though they know financial and health costs. Only when the costs truly outweigh the benefits do they consider to quit.
> 
> In that you can only succeed if you find an alternate way to replace and still satisfy the current need. You mentioned going for therapy. Have you explored ways that can (for lack of a better way to say it) "increase" your level of safety in situations where you feel anxious?


 Yeah. For me, keeping people at arms length, keeping people at a distance is not just a choice, really...it's something I've been doing my entire life. It's something I've also been working on, for almost my entire life...well, since I was fifteen years old and saw my first psychiatrist. I had certain truths that were (literally) pounded into me, from as young as four and five years old, and I'm pretty sure even younger than that. My mom (my abuser) was just not really meant to....be a mom. I realize how that sounds. I can go into details, but I just don't want to take up the entire bandwidth of this whole site....I don't want this to turn into a ten or twenty page post. When things like, "this is not a safe place to be" and "the world is a very unpredictable place" and "I don't know when the next fist or glass or whatever is going to fly"....when things like that get put into your head at such a young age, it's hard to reverse all that, it's hard to get it out of your head. At the same time, yeah, of course I approach. I need as many friends as I can make  I try to reach out. And believe it or not I'm still looking for my "soulmate" at 45 years old, and yep, having been divorced twice. I'm close to someone that doesn't really live that far from me, although ironically enough we don't talk much, and that's my fault. I'm so afraid (there's no other word to describe it) of getting burned again. We actually had plans to meet up earlier and I got cold feet. And that's not fair to her, I understand that. I consider her to be a really close friend. I just don't know if I can get over my insecurities and my anxieties and my fears about getting burned, and...just...do it, just drive there and meet her, just take her out somewhere ffs. It's what I want to do. There's no doubt there. It's all the anxiety about getting hurt that holds me back, and I guess that's what holds everyone back, really.

I can change, and I have changed...when I'm motivated, I can keep my eye on the prize, I can see past the short-term, I can do it. My friends used to be kind of amazed, I can quit drinking, for ex, at the drop of a hat if I really want to. I quit smoking last May. I just can't seem to make the changes that really, really count for me. Even with a lot of help. I'm spending thousands of dollars and thousands of hours in therapy trying to undo what my abuser did, trying to unlearn what was indoctrinated into me as a three and four year old, and for years afterwards. It's not easy.

I've tried a lot of different types of therapy, esp after my ex-gf's suicide. Hypnotherapy. Regression therapy. Exposure therapy, cbt, group therapy for ptsd, group therapy for MDD, survivors of suicide meetings...I've tried a lot, it's not from lack of trying for me. Nothing seems to work. Honestly, I had hope, and I was actually making some progress with my therapist until the suicide. Everything just came to a screeching halt when that happened. I think years, years of progress, years of therapy were undone in that one moment. I don't think it neccesarrily made it worse, that I witnessed it, I saw her and felt her take her last breath. But I think...I honestly don't know how you can really learn to trust again after you witness something like that. After your heart is smashed into pieces, after something like that, I don't know how you learn how to trust again. I'm trying, but it's really tough, man.


----------



## TryingMara

Self-sabotage. Or maybe I'm just having trouble accepting things.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## foe

Dang, she has a boyfriend.

It's always like that. No pretty girl is ever single.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pompeii

QZ8501 final report and anxiety and 31°C at 10:44 pm and... there are sausage rolls on TV. Sexy suet sausage rolls.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

foe said:


> Dang, she has a boyfriend.
> 
> It's always like that. No pretty girl is ever single.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, they must have been single at some point. 
How did she get her boyfriend?
They couldn't have been dating since she was born.


----------



## IcedOver

It's funny how some transsexual or transgendered people (whatever they want to be called in any given year) and other "sexual minorities" demand respect from others, but aren't willing to respect others' preferences. Example: you post an ad for a female and end up having a long conversation with, and getting your hopes up about, someone you find out isn't a real female only when you ask.


----------



## TenYears

I just spent hours helping my dad with Christmas lights. Ffs, the man always goes overboard. Part of it is I think the HOA in his neighborhood, they *have *to decorate. He has a huge corner lot though and he has to have lights around all the sidewalks, probably fifty or sixty feet of lights on both sides. Lights under the gutters and awnings. Plywood cutouts, tons of them, spotlights on each. A projector that shines images on the garage door, that we had to lock down so no one would mess with it. I spent hours on an extension ladder, twenty or thirty feet in the air, putting lights on the oak trees. It's a f-ing miracle I didn't fall and crush my skull or something. He's afraid of heights so he sent me up there lmao. I'm sore.

He also lives next door to one of those families that puts up so many lights and displays, you could probably see it from the moon. I think that's part of the reason he goes overboard. People drive for miles, and miles just to see this guys house. Pretty soon you're not even gonna be able to drive down his street because of this guy's house lol.

All this is really not helping me get into the holiday spirit, though. I'm trying. I really am. But so far I'm just not feeling it. All I can think about is loved ones that aren't here anymore, that I'm going to be missing more and more as Christmas gets closer.


----------



## TryingMara

I'd like to leave now.


----------



## Shawn81

I wonder what it's like to not be alone, or enjoy life.


----------



## foe

Shawn81 said:


> I wonder what it's like to not be alone, or enjoy life.


Sometimes fun, sometimes not fun. I had friends up until I was 26. The fun part is that you know you'll always have somebody to talk to or see whenever you have time. The not fun part is that, it can be like a job just to keep friends. And if your input is less valued then you'll feel like an outsider in your own circle of friends.

I guess I was always kind of a loner, even when I had friends.

Now one area in life that I wonder what it's like is to be in a serious committed relationship with the opposite sex. I don't know any women had ever showed interest in me so I don't know if that experience will ever come true.


----------



## LostinReverie

Denial - check

Anger - still working on this.. why do I always get stuck here?

Bargaining - 

Depression - 

Acceptance -

I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me


----------



## millenniumman75

Excuse me, SAS.
 I don't need to see your Depend undergarment ads on here.

I can still make it to the restroom. 

Thank you.


----------



## DarrellLicht

ABP is your friend


----------



## foe

ABP is so 2010, it's all about uBlock Origin nowadays.


----------



## TenYears

LostInReverie said:


> Denial - check
> 
> Anger - still working on this.. why do I always get stuck here?
> 
> Bargaining -
> 
> Depression -
> 
> Acceptance -
> 
> I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me


Grief? Dear God I wish I could make some progress with those steps. It's been almost four years and I know I'm past denial, but I still find it so, so difficult to get in touch with the anger. I just...really struggle with it. For reasons. And stuff. I remember for the longest time I refused to believe she was gone. I remember thinking....no, no, no three is no way she passed any in that ambulance. They revived her. She just decided to never come back home. How cray-cray is that....how messed up is that....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## LostinReverie

millenniumman75 said:


> Excuse me, SAS.
> I don't need to see your Depend undergarment ads on here.
> 
> I can still make it to the restroom.
> 
> Thank you.


Don't worry, I get them too :grin2: (when I don't have my adblocker on)


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> Grief? Dear God I wish I could make some progress with those steps. It's been almost four years and I know I'm past denial, but I still find it so, so difficult to get in touch with the anger. I just...really struggle with it. For reasons. And stuff. I remember for the longest time I refused to believe she was gone. I remember thinking....no, no, no three is no way she passed any in that ambulance. They revived her. She just decided to never come back home. How cray-cray is that....how messed up is that....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


Not messed up at all. She clearly meant more to you than your brain was allowed to process. It's still trying.

Sent from my heart


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Camelleone said:


> I am so bad at making friendship. The friend I had now, she forgot my birthday (even though I always wishes for hers), yesterday she just cancelled our plans for travelling at new year holiday together, I am not mad just sad about the fact that I am too depend on her. Everytime she needs me, I am always available (except when I have to work at weekend). I feel mostly comfortable with this friend, because she's also introvert but she have many stories to tells me and I feel related to her a lot as well (we are both treated not very good by our coworkers and we both have experience of being expelled from work) and she knows almost all about me. I am not very close with my other friend who I met regularly as well (well my other friend also forgot my birthday and she cut contact with me in the past when her marriages got cancelled, but we stay in touch again last year and I admire her a lot because she is a trained volunteer), and I am not close at all with my coworkers even though I spend most of my time with them (at work) so it gets very lonely without friends to spend holiday with. I hope that I still have hopes for friends, because all this several year she is my only friend (and the other friends who already stop contacting me). Its so hard to make new friends, while my coworkers and cousins they seems to have abundant friends and never been alone.


I don't know what to say except I can relate. :squeeze


----------



## IcedOver

I just can't wake up and get up when I need to. Working more toward the late afternoon/evening hours contributes to this, of course. I never pay attention to my alarm. I grab it, turn it off and just go back to sleep, even if I set multiple alarms and/or hit the "snooze" button. It's really annoying.


----------



## Litoria

I am not convinced the SA is a disorder. I am starting to think that it is simply a very normal reaction to the mass opinion, chatter, general human crap that we are bombarded with every. single. day. with. no. end. in sight. Otherwise why do so many people have it?


----------



## meandernorth

Litoria said:


> I am not convinced the SA is a disorder. I am starting to think that it is simply a very normal reaction to the mass opinion, chatter, general human crap that we are bombarded with every. single. day. with. no. end. in sight. Otherwise why do so many people have it?


It seems that those people with SA have an 'enhanced' reaction that gets in the way of how others without SA might respond to that opinion, chatter, etc. One could flip your question around and ask why so many people DON'T have SA.


----------



## WhoDey85

My creaky knee was poppin pretty bad the other day going down the steps. It's been bothering me for awhile now. Today I think it popped back into place or something because it isn't making noise anymore!


----------



## Litoria

shorefog said:


> It seems that those people with SA have an 'enhanced' reaction that gets in the way of how others without SA might respond to that opinion, chatter, etc. One could flip your question around and ask why so many people DON'T have SA.


Most people have SA in some form. That's why they drink, eat, talk too much at social gatherings. Those who obviously don't have any sign of SA tend to be boof heads.


----------



## meandernorth

Litoria said:


> Most people have SA in some form. That's why they drink, eat, talk too much at social gatherings. Those who obviously don't have any sign of SA tend to be boof heads.


Having SA "in some form" and having SA that significantly impacts your life are probably on different ends of the impact scale. I would agree that many experience situation anxiety on some level. It would be harder to agree that most people experience a diagnosable-level form of SA.


----------



## Litoria

shorefog said:


> Having SA "in some form" and having SA that significantly impacts your life are probably on different ends of the impact scale. I would agree that many experience situation anxiety on some level. It would be harder to agree that most people experience a diagnosable-level form of SA.


I thought this was 'random thought of the day' thread?


----------



## meandernorth

Litoria said:


> I thought this was 'random thought of the day' thread?


I honestly didn't notice. Oops.


----------



## Litoria

shorefog said:


> I honestly didn't notice. Oops.


My random thought of the day was not up to a tonne of scrutiny :wink2:


----------



## meandernorth

Litoria said:


> My random thought of the day was not up to a tonne of scrutiny :wink2:


I apologize. I've made a "Note to Self" to actually look at the topic.

My 'random thought' is that I messed up.


----------



## VanDamme

Litoria said:


> shorefog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that those people with SA have an 'enhanced' reaction that gets in the way of how others without SA might respond to that opinion, chatter, etc. One could flip your question around and ask why so many people DON'T have SA.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people have SA in some form. That's why they drink, eat, talk too much at social gatherings. Those who obviously don't have any sign of SA tend to be boof heads.
Click to expand...




Litoria said:


> I thought this was 'random thought of the day' thread?


My response would've been similar to @shorefog's. When you reply to someone's post, then you are responding directly to that person and not the thread topic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do they call it your liver because it makes you live?


----------



## IcedOver

I pity of the employees of Target in the A/V area. They have to listen to the "Star Wars" theme on a loop, every few minutes. It's a great theme of course, but hearing that opening horn blast over and over again, day after day, must leave them twitching.


----------



## VanDamme

IcedOver said:


> I pity of the employees of Target in the A/V area. They have to listen to the "Star Wars" theme on a loop, every few minutes. It's a great theme of course, but hearing that opening horn blast over and over again, day after day, must leave them twitching.


Maybe it's the new way to keep employees awake. >

Might be better than only listening to Christmas music for a month. :con


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I pity of the employees of Target in the A/V area. They have to listen to the "Star Wars" theme on a loop, every few minutes. It's a great theme of course,* but hearing that opening horn blast over and over again, day after day, must leave them twitching.*


 :lol


----------



## VanDamme

TenYears said:


> Yeah. For me, keeping people at arms length, keeping people at a distance is not just a choice, really...it's something I've been doing my entire life. It's something I've also been working on, for almost my entire life...well, since I was fifteen years old and saw my first psychiatrist. I had certain truths that were (literally) pounded into me, from as young as four and five years old, and I'm pretty sure even younger than that. My mom (my abuser) was just not really meant to....be a mom. I realize how that sounds. I can go into details, but I just don't want to take up the entire bandwidth of this whole site....I don't want this to turn into a ten or twenty page post. When things like, "this is not a safe place to be" and "the world is a very unpredictable place" and "I don't know when the next fist or glass or whatever is going to fly"....when things like that get put into your head at such a young age, it's hard to reverse all that, it's hard to get it out of your head. At the same time, yeah, of course I approach. I need as many friends as I can make  I try to reach out. And believe it or not I'm still looking for my "soulmate" at 45 years old, and yep, having been divorced twice. I'm close to someone that doesn't really live that far from me, although ironically enough we don't talk much, and that's my fault. I'm so afraid (there's no other word to describe it) of getting burned again. We actually had plans to meet up earlier and I got cold feet. And that's not fair to her, I understand that. I consider her to be a really close friend. I just don't know if I can get over my insecurities and my anxieties and my fears about getting burned, and...just...do it, just drive there and meet her, just take her out somewhere ffs. It's what I want to do. There's no doubt there. It's all the anxiety about getting hurt that holds me back, and I guess that's what holds everyone back, really.
> 
> I can change, and I have changed...when I'm motivated, I can keep my eye on the prize, I can see past the short-term, I can do it. My friends used to be kind of amazed, I can quit drinking, for ex, at the drop of a hat if I really want to. I quit smoking last May. I just can't seem to make the changes that really, really count for me. Even with a lot of help. I'm spending thousands of dollars and thousands of hours in therapy trying to undo what my abuser did, trying to unlearn what was indoctrinated into me as a three and four year old, and for years afterwards. It's not easy.
> 
> I've tried a lot of different types of therapy, esp after my ex-gf's suicide. Hypnotherapy. Regression therapy. Exposure therapy, cbt, group therapy for ptsd, group therapy for MDD, survivors of suicide meetings...I've tried a lot, it's not from lack of trying for me. Nothing seems to work. Honestly, I had hope, and I was actually making some progress with my therapist until the suicide. Everything just came to a screeching halt when that happened. I think years, years of progress, years of therapy were undone in that one moment. I don't think it necessarily made it worse, that I witnessed it, I saw her and felt her take her last breath. But I think...I honestly don't know how you can really learn to trust again after you witness something like that. After your heart is smashed into pieces, after something like that, I don't know how you learn how to trust again. I'm trying, but it's really tough, man.


Sorry to hear about your experience. Sounds like a tough situation based on your past experiences. While I had certain negative childhood experiences in the "normal" range, those were a lot less intense than what you described. In a way the closest thing I can relate to some of your experience is a documentary I saw about kids living on the street (i.e. homeless). Essentially, due to various abuses it was "safer" to live on the street that at home.

Looking back, I was fairly lucky that I only had a few types of issues (mostly fear and "What if ..." worries). For that, I was able to find information I needed (eventually after searching and "waiting" for the Internet in part) and in a way much like programming, I like to figure certain things out. If it's just a "software" issue and information is a
I also heard about hypnosis and considered it, but meeting new people was one of my SA triggers ... so I went with the exposure based approach. At least that option was there for me.

Sound like you really explored a lot of approaches. Since you mentioned that you are still interested in change, I'll mention a few things that you may not have explored yet. There are certain issues that you can't "talk" out but need to address it differently, sometimes with a very specific approach.

For example, something happened that illustrates what I mean about seven years ago. I went to the grocery story to buy food. When I went to get milk, I opened the door. As I touched the handle, there was a little static shock. It surprised me because it only happened infrequently but didn't think much of it other than the usual little surprise. The next time I went to get milk, the same thing happened. This time it also felt like that the electric shock had more charge. Even though this was the second time, I still didn't think much of it since similar things happened in the past. However, the next time I went to get milk, the "strange" thing happened. As my hand started moving toward the door handle, I began to feel a slight resistance in my hand. By the time my hand was really close to the handle, I definitely felt the fear response that was trying prevent me from touching the handle. I had to push through that fear resistance to grab the handle. There was no more electric shock after that but I still felt the same resistance after that. Fortunately, as I continued going back, that fear decreased and disappeared completely. I'm guessing what happened is memory reconsolidation (i.e. update).

In that case, it was easy to know what was the issue but when it came standing in a line, talking on the phone, etc the trigger or what event may have resulted in it wasn't always the case. Though, for some issues e.g. talking on the phone the issue seemed like a feeling "transfer". I can't remember how old I was (maybe 8 years old), but I do remember that there were others present and by that time I already had the issue of speaking or doing something in front of others. There are also other situations where I'm sure the fear was transferred. As mentioned, one of my issues used to be standing in a line. As I would go to the bank or store, my fear already started to increase. The interesting thing was that after a while, even when I wasn't going to the bank, I still felt the fear when I was going the same way. Similar thing happened with Toastmasters. After attending 9 months regularly, I had to stop because there was no change (plus I was attending uni and it affected my sleep). Interestingly, on the night of the meetings, I noticed that the fear symptoms were there even though I wasn't attending any more. So my brain associated anxiety with time.

Basically, I just wanted to show you how the brain can associate feelings with other things. In general I've found from my and others' experience that if the intensity is low to medium (as in the store case) then simple repeated exposure can reduce the intensity. However, for more intense feelings usually require other approaches. Also, from hypnosis, I've found that sometimes the subconscious may have a reason to maintain the pattern for a certain benefit. If you don't address that issue and replace it with an alternate that will provide the same benefit (minus the current issues). I also had some strange experiences (i.e. some SA changes took about 11 years to complete and nothing could speed them up) so there may be that. But at least I did receive that feedback from my subconscious so I wasn't dealing with something completely unknown.

You mentioned trying hypnosis. Do you remember if you did something along the lines of exploring your trust issues with your subconscious? Was there some form of resistance?

I've came across NLP, and find it very useful because it has many techniques that are very effective with changing certain emotional memories because those approaches directly work with how the memory is stored. That can speed up change or sometimes even completely remove the emotional charge from certain memories. That can be useful because often it's either a pure emotion that holds us back or thoughts, beliefs may have an emotion connected to them. In that case, addressing the thought only is not going to work well and that's why for many CBT is not enough by itself. Of course, much like hypnosis, assuming that there are no subconscious blocks present. There are some techniques in NLP that you can use to find that out but hypnosis seems to have more ways of dealing with that. There are many techniques that you can do yourself. Though much like cooking, programming or fixing cars, if you are not familiar with the approach, then it may take a bit longer to figure some things out. If you can think of a situations that still have a certain emotional charge that may be interfering with change and interested in exploring a few approaches, let me know here or in a PM.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> My creaky knee was poppin pretty bad the other day going down the steps. It's been bothering me for awhile now. Today I think it popped back into place or something because it isn't making noise anymore!


 Who Dey!


----------



## LostinReverie

This wifi is being slow, so lets try another one.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to put up my lights.


----------



## Smallfry

I got cramp in my feet and legs whilst driving today. I hate cold weather


----------



## PasstheCarbs

TenYears makes me remember all those "You Can't Blame your Parents After so and so Age" articles that litter the internet and how much I loathe the authors that wrote them. It's like they are parents themselves and paranoid to death that their kids will blame them for ruining their life and it scares the bejesus out of them. The fact they wrote these articles in the first place bashing broken kids of bad parents makes me also think the authors are narcissists. Guess what kind of kids result from narcissistic parents? The broken kind that blame their parents. 

...haha.

Best of luck to you TenYears. It sounds like you're doing everything right to me and I hope you find a light at the end of the tunnel. Keep at it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I always go out of my way to make sure I have something buttery to put on my popcorn. Because I have a lot of popcorn and when you're low on food, popcorn is nice and filling and is not too bad for you. But it's bland. So it needs to be buttery.

So I usually buy this Country Crock spread. Primarily because it melts nice and fast in the MW and the nutritional stuff isn't too bad.

So I'm conscientious about it when I use things that come in a tub or a jar. I make every effort to not scoop it out, use the spoon to spread it all over whatever it is and then dip the dirty spoon back into the container. Because I rarely get to the store and I like stuff to last as long as possible, it's bad if you get debris in an open container of butter.

So I just bought a brand new tub like two weeks ago. I go to get some out a few days ago and I see all kinds of crumbs and blue gunk in there and I'm wondering what the hell. Later on I see my dad making my nephew a pop tart and just going crazy with dipping the dirty spoon back into the butter.

Now this is the same man who tries to sanitize the air by spraying a half a can of Lysol spray out into the air until you can taste it no matter which room you're in. Same man who has to use lotion on his hands because they're so dry from him constantly washing them. Same man who has probably spent at least 100 hours of his life warning people about germs and bacteria. What does he think is going to happen when you leave debris from a friggin pop tart in a tub of butter?


----------



## IcedOver

Just about every day I metaphorically give myself the finger.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Everyone around me talks about their relationships and their kids...and i'm like okay, i'll go talk to myself about how single i am.


----------



## intheshadows

Scrub-Zero said:


> Everyone around me talks about their relationships and their kids...and i'm like okay, i'll go talk to myself about how single i am.


x2


----------



## LostinReverie

VanDamme said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. Sounds like a tough situation based on your past experiences. While I had certain negative childhood experiences in the "normal" range, those were a lot less intense than what you described. In a way the closest thing I can relate to some of your experience is a documentary I saw about kids living on the street (i.e. homeless). Essentially, due to various abuses it was "safer" to live on the street that at home.
> 
> Looking back, I was fairly lucky that I only had a few types of issues (mostly fear and "What if ..." worries). For that, I was able to find information I needed (eventually after searching and "waiting" for the Internet in part) and in a way much like programming, I like to figure certain things out. If it's just a "software" issue and information is a
> I also heard about hypnosis and considered it, but meeting new people was one of my SA triggers ... so I went with the exposure based approach. At least that option was there for me.
> 
> Sound like you really explored a lot of approaches. Since you mentioned that you are still interested in change, I'll mention a few things that you may not have explored yet. There are certain issues that you can't "talk" out but need to address it differently, sometimes with a very specific approach.
> 
> For example, something happened that illustrates what I mean about seven years ago. I went to the grocery story to buy food. When I went to get milk, I opened the door. As I touched the handle, there was a little static shock. It surprised me because it only happened infrequently but didn't think much of it other than the usual little surprise. The next time I went to get milk, the same thing happened. This time it also felt like that the electric shock had more charge. Even though this was the second time, I still didn't think much of it since similar things happened in the past. However, the next time I went to get milk, the "strange" thing happened. As my hand started moving toward the door handle, I began to feel a slight resistance in my hand. By the time my hand was really close to the handle, I definitely felt the fear response that was trying prevent me from touching the handle. I had to push through that fear resistance to grab the handle. There was no more electric shock after that but I still felt the same resistance after that. Fortunately, as I continued going back, that fear decreased and disappeared completely. I'm guessing what happened is memory reconsolidation (i.e. update).
> 
> In that case, it was easy to know what was the issue but when it came standing in a line, talking on the phone, etc the trigger or what event may have resulted in it wasn't always the case. Though, for some issues e.g. talking on the phone the issue seemed like a feeling "transfer". I can't remember how old I was (maybe 8 years old), but I do remember that there were others present and by that time I already had the issue of speaking or doing something in front of others. There are also other situations where I'm sure the fear was transferred. As mentioned, one of my issues used to be standing in a line. As I would go to the bank or store, my fear already started to increase. The interesting thing was that after a while, even when I wasn't going to the bank, I still felt the fear when I was going the same way. Similar thing happened with Toastmasters. After attending 9 months regularly, I had to stop because there was no change (plus I was attending uni and it affected my sleep). Interestingly, on the night of the meetings, I noticed that the fear symptoms were there even though I wasn't attending any more. So my brain associated anxiety with time.
> 
> Basically, I just wanted to show you how the brain can associate feelings with other things. In general I've found from my and others' experience that if the intensity is low to medium (as in the store case) then simple repeated exposure can reduce the intensity. However, for more intense feelings usually require other approaches. Also, from hypnosis, I've found that sometimes the subconscious may have a reason to maintain the pattern for a certain benefit. If you don't address that issue and replace it with an alternate that will provide the same benefit (minus the current issues). I also had some strange experiences (i.e. some SA changes took about 11 years to complete and nothing could speed them up) so there may be that. But at least I did receive that feedback from my subconscious so I wasn't dealing with something completely unknown.
> 
> You mentioned trying hypnosis. Do you remember if you did something along the lines of exploring your trust issues with your subconscious? Was there some form of resistance?
> 
> I've came across NLP, and find it very useful because it has many techniques that are very effective with changing certain emotional memories because those approaches directly work with how the memory is stored. That can speed up change or sometimes even completely remove the emotional charge from certain memories. That can be useful because often it's either a pure emotion that holds us back or thoughts, beliefs may have an emotion connected to them. In that case, addressing the thought only is not going to work well and that's why for many CBT is not enough by itself. Of course, much like hypnosis, assuming that there are no subconscious blocks present. There are some techniques in NLP that you can use to find that out but hypnosis seems to have more ways of dealing with that. There are many techniques that you can do yourself. Though much like cooking, programming or fixing cars, if you are not familiar with the approach, then it may take a bit longer to figure some things out. If you can think of a situations that still have a certain emotional charge that may be interfering with change and interested in exploring a few approaches, let me know here or in a PM.


That's the longest random thought I've ever seen. Didn't read it, though. Seemed personal.


----------



## millenniumman75

PasstheCarbs said:


> TenYears makes me remember all those "You Can't Blame your Parents After so and so Age" articles that litter the internet and how much I loathe the authors that wrote them. It's like they are parents themselves and paranoid to death that their kids will blame them for ruining their life and it scares the bejesus out of them. The fact they wrote these articles in the first place bashing broken kids of bad parents makes me also think the authors are narcissists. Guess what kind of kids result from narcissistic parents? The broken kind that blame their parents.
> 
> ...haha.
> 
> Best of luck to you TenYears. It sounds like you're doing everything right to me and I hope you find a light at the end of the tunnel. Keep at it.


 We have the ability to improve ourselves.
Taking responsibility is a very humbling experience.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I'm starting to feel how much I've taken my health for granted lately.


----------



## mocha latte

What the hell am I going to tell my psychiatrist in 3 hours? "No miss I haven't taken my Prozac in months." "No miss I haven't taken the latuda at all." "Yes just the klonopin."


----------



## IcedOver

It's that time of year once again . . . to feel forlorn and stressed, to know that today isn't as good as years past (if they were actually any good anyway), to renew and create new family stresses and strains, to look back on the year and realize that you have once again wasted every minute despite your pledge not to. In other words . . . the holidays!


----------



## Pongowaffle

There is a bus stop right in front of my house and for some reason, the previous owner placed a nice oak bench on the frontyard about 2 feet away from the sidewalk. Every day I would see strangers sitting on it on my frontyard waiting for the bus. Probably thought it is a bus stop bench or are just playing dumb. At first I did not really mind until recently I notice piles of cigarette buds and litter all over the front yard. I wanted to remove the bench but its is bolt on a slab of concrete foundation underneath. What were the previous owners thinking to putting this bench there?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I decided to buy myself a ham radio off Amazon for Christmas. No reason, really. Just I always wanted one when I was a teenager and haven't thought about them for years. I suddenly saw it there and the inexpensive ones are a lot cheaper than I thought. 

I probably won't get the license. I'll probably just try to figure out how to program it and just listen. Seems pretty complicated but what the hell. It was cheap enough that it'll be useful for a weather radio if nothing else. I always had that curiosity for these types of things but just never had $500 just laying around to satisfy it. 

I honestly can't see myself being one of those guys talking on one of those things all the time. It's just not me. Reminds me of CB for snobs. :lol

Actually, I did like my CB quite a bit back in the day when I had a use for one.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm becoming less intimidated by this girl at work who joined a few months ago. At first I was totally taken aback by how good looking she is, but after working with her a bit, the "mystery" that drives most attractions like that has mostly dissipated. She's just a typical modern whiny f'ing hipster liberal, and is taken anyway (by a guy who seems even more of a whiny hipster liberal and who doesn't appear to be that great looking from what I can tell in his obfuscated photos online). I still find her unbelievably physically attractive and seem to want to keep myself from looking like a loser in front of her, which means I just try to stay away from her as much as possible. Today I got on the elevator, pressed the floor and it didn't move. I called up for someone to press the button on our floor, and they mentioned that the lever to hold the elevator might be engaged, something I should have thought of before calling. I don't recall hitting it and didn't think anyone would have had it engaged and left it like that. Of course the lever was down, and when I released it the elevator came up and several people, including this girl, were sitting around watching me get off after something I should have thought of anyway.


----------



## intheshadows

I am so weird.


----------



## Quietgirl3

Really like my new progressive lens glasses, I can read again


----------



## paraboia

intheshadows said:


> I am so weird.


hello , hello , hello , hello

mister weird person , its me again mr pascual john semeto 
how is your weirdness today

:grin2:


----------



## komorikun

Some sort of loud ****** party going on in an apartment on the first floor in my building. I went down to the basement to take out the recyclables and to find out which apartment the noise was coming from. Thank god I'm on the top floor. 

I think they've had several parties this month. Before I never heard a party in the building. Wonder if they are new tenants. I bet neighbors near them will call the cops on them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A trojan Horse on my PC...haven't caught one of those in the last ten years. ******* was hard to get rid of too. All that for a copy of Euro truck simulator 2...I felt like playing. It was more like a Trojan horse simulator.


----------



## h00dz

Well I'm back here only to ***** (sorry rest of 30+ sas). There is a greek family 3 doors down from me. And the damn teenagers are all drinking, and there is people revving cars and just being stupid, is 12 am here in Australia, and I want to go to bed after a day full of food... about to call the cops tbh...


----------



## TryingMara

h00dz said:


> Well I'm back here only to ***** (sorry rest of 30+ sas). There is a greek family 3 doors down from me. And the damn teenagers are all drinking, and there is people revving cars and just being stupid, is 12 am here in Australia, and I want to go to bed after a day full of food... about to call the cops tbh...


^Welcome back h00dz!

Sounds like my neighbors. They were drunk and screaming at about 7am.

__________________________________________________
I'm not in a bad mood, so I don't want to dwell on this, but..it was so nice to hear my niece call me "Mommy" yesterday. I don't think I'll ever be called that in the future, so it was nice to hear for a second, although then it was followed by that twinge of pain and longing. It's adorable to hear her say my actual name though, which I am thrilled to hear her say. Makes me so happy!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've had a headache since yesterday. First one I've had for a while.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I finally might be able to get my license back but now I don't really know if I want to. I mean I want it but I just hate having to go through all the BS to get it.

I can't believe they still have parallel parking on the road test. I remember thinking when I took that test when I was 16 that it was really a pain but at least I'd never have to do it again.

Then I took a sample written test online. I passed a couple of times and failed a couple of times. How can you fail ANY test if you get over 80% right? It just seems stupid.

And the really dumb part is the questions I missed were mostly things about penalties for speeding and drunk driving and that kind of thing. Uhhhh...why does a driver NEED to know anything other than "Speeding is wrong" and "Drunk driving is a crime"? I mean, it's a test for driving. Not being a judge. I don't need to know how many points I get against my license if I speed. I just need to know I'm not supposed to speed.

I think they put that crap on those tests just for extra revenue because they know a certain percentage of people have crappy memories and will flunk them a couple of times. 

And to beat it all, the entire road test basically hinges on being able to do figure skating in reverse in a car with a stranger watching to make sure you can do it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Quietgirl3 said:


> Really like my new progressive lens glasses, I can read again


 I think I need those. I don't know exactly when this happened. It wasn't a problem a few years ago and then I just noticed recently that I have to take off my glasses to read things.


----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Your dog's nose is awesome.


----------



## TenYears

@LostInReverie That is a cute doggie. But I for sure would not want to get on his bad side.


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> @LostInReverie That is a cute doggie. But I for sure would not want to get on his bad side.


Haha... I just did. Was doing his nails, which he hates. Tries to bite, so I lay him on his back and cross my legs over him to keep his head away from me so he can't bite my hand off. Not a restraint I learned in school, btw, but I only have so many options restraining an 85 lb dog by myself while keeping my hands free.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ Your dog's nose is awesome.


Thanks  I love smushy faces :grin2:


----------



## TenYears

LostInReverie said:


> Haha... I just did. Was doing his nails, which he hates. Tries to bite, so I lay him on his back and cross my legs over him to keep his head away from me so he can't bite my hand off. Not a restraint I learned in school, btw, but I only have so many options restraining an 85 lb dog by myself while keeping my hands free.


Hope you still have your fingers when you're done! Ffs.

My childhood pet was a 180 pound St Bernard, btw. So I know dem feelz. I used to help cut his nails and give him a bath, and it wasn't easy lol. Be careful :O


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> Hope you still have your fingers when you're done! Ffs.
> 
> My childhood pet was a 180 pound St Bernard, btw. So I know dem feelz. I used to help cut his nails and give him a bath, and it wasn't easy lol. Be careful :O


Haha... big difference there. Don't worry, I'm stronger and smarter than he is. Dogs don't scare me, especially my own. In fact, I find people who are scared of dogs very odd. I'm not saying that if a dog is sending out warning signs (eye contact, stiff tail held high with a slight wag, or growling), I wouldn't respect it. I am only a little wary of one breed.. min pins. I've been bitten by two of them for no reason while working at PetSmart... evil little things. Yet at school I came across a lot of them, so I'm no longer apprehensive.


----------



## LostinReverie

Was on okcupid talking to this guy just the one time and he ends it by saying:

"I have stopped looking on here since I found you. I do not want to look any more cause I want to give you and only you my 100% and more. I like you and i want to see where this goes. I do not want any one else. You have so many things that i like to find in some one. You did not judge me by how i looked but looked for what i am from the inside. The only time I will be on here is to get messages from you. I am done looking and do not want to be on here cause i would not feel right cause my heart is set on you. The only time i will be ok is when i am talking to you. If you ever want my phone number at any time you can ask me and i will give it to you so we can talk off here but i am fine talking to you on here until you are ready for my number and then when that happens i can say goodbye for good to this site. You are all i want to get to know even more. I want you and only you in my life. As long as it will take tell you want to date me i will wait and take that time cause my heart is with you and i will understand that you might want to take time and see where this goes first and i am fine with that to. I am willing to do what ever it takes so i do not lose you. Sorry i could not keep this bottled up no more. I Just had to tell you how i felt."

Wtf do I do, guys??


----------



## Daveyboy

LostInReverie said:


> Was on okcupid talking to this guy just the one time and he ends it by saying:
> 
> "I have stopped looking on here since I found you. I do not want to look any more cause I want to give you and only you my 100% and more. I like you and i want to see where this goes. I do not want any one else. You have so many things that i like to find in some one. You did not judge me by how i looked but looked for what i am from the inside. The only time I will be on here is to get messages from you. I am done looking and do not want to be on here cause i would not feel right cause my heart is set on you. The only time i will be ok is when i am talking to you. If you ever want my phone number at any time you can ask me and i will give it to you so we can talk off here but i am fine talking to you on here until you are ready for my number and then when that happens i can say goodbye for good to this site. You are all i want to get to know even more. I want you and only you in my life. As long as it will take tell you want to date me i will wait and take that time cause my heart is with you and i will understand that you might want to take time and see where this goes first and i am fine with that to. I am willing to do what ever it takes so i do not lose you. Sorry i could not keep this bottled up no more. I Just had to tell you how i felt."
> 
> Wtf do I do, guys??


Seems a bit overboard after just talking to you once...

Sounds more like a copy/paste job....

I would run.

Keep looking ..your attractive and seem nice.. Find someone with a little more depth to them...


----------



## LostinReverie

Daveyboy said:


> Seems a bit overboard after just talking to you once...
> 
> Sounds more like a copy/paste job....
> 
> I would run.
> 
> Keep looking ..your attractive and seem nice.. Find someone with a little more depth to them...


Thanks.. he is just so intense it's creepy. I don't have the ability to reject people though, so I gave him my number and he has been sending me paragraphs of texts nonstop the last couple of days. More of the same. "I only want you in my life, you're exactly what I've been looking for, there's so many things I like about you." I answer usually one or two words in reply so this guy doesn't know me AT ALL, which means he's just infatuated with my pics (which I personally don't get). We haven't met and he already is asking to be my boyfriend.

I really don't know how to get out of this without breaking this guy's heart. Yet I know once we actually do meet, he'll realize what a mistake he made (like they always do), and I'll get yet another devastating blow to my already practically non-existent self esteem. I really don't think I want to go through that.

On the plus side, I am talking to a guy I'm very attracted to and we're making plans to meet up next week. We've been talking a lot these last few days on okcupid and it seems like there's a very slight chance he may be different from all the other guys I've known and may just give me a chance despite my repulsiveness. Yet, of course, that's just my stupid little hope talking and she doesn't know **** about reality. She's a stupid little emotion who is always wrong.

So, there you go. I know you were looking for a novel on my current life and feelings, so I'm glad I could provide that for you. Seriously, though, I'm a mess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> Thanks.. he is just so intense it's creepy. I don't have the ability to reject people though, so I gave him my number and he has been sending me paragraphs of texts nonstop the last couple of days.


 It almost sounds like he's doing it on purpose.

I don't know. Maybe it's just me assuming that because I see no rational reason for such behavior.

Definitely watch out for someone who does that. Who knows what he's up to but it doesn't sound right.

Have you considered just expressing your concerns and asking him why he's acting like he knows you better than he apparently does?


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> It almost sounds like he's doing it on purpose.
> 
> I don't know. Maybe it's just me assuming that because I see no rational reason for such behavior.
> 
> Definitely watch out for someone who does that. Who knows what he's up to but it doesn't sound right.


Eh. I stopped responding to him. I'm sure that was wrong of me, but I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## probably offline

LostInReverie said:


> Was on okcupid talking to this guy just the one time and he ends it by saying:
> 
> "I have stopped looking on here since I found you. I do not want to look any more cause I want to give you and only you my 100% and more. I like you and i want to see where this goes. I do not want any one else. You have so many things that i like to find in some one. You did not judge me by how i looked but looked for what i am from the inside. The only time I will be on here is to get messages from you. I am done looking and do not want to be on here cause i would not feel right cause my heart is set on you. The only time i will be ok is when i am talking to you. If you ever want my phone number at any time you can ask me and i will give it to you so we can talk off here but i am fine talking to you on here until you are ready for my number and then when that happens i can say goodbye for good to this site. You are all i want to get to know even more. I want you and only you in my life. As long as it will take tell you want to date me i will wait and take that time cause my heart is with you and i will understand that you might want to take time and see where this goes first and i am fine with that to. I am willing to do what ever it takes so i do not lose you. Sorry i could not keep this bottled up no more. I Just had to tell you how i felt."
> 
> Wtf do I do, guys??


Yikes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to Costco today and fondled the merchandise for a while. Man was that place crowded as all hell! I wouldn't have gone if I'd have known it would be so bad. There were people all over the damn place. And there were people that seemed to be having family conferences just clogging up the isles.

They'd park their carts right int he traffic areas and just stand there and you could hear them saying things like "Oh, hi! How are you? I haven't seen you for months!" and "Oh, I've been busy it's good to see you too. How's your family?"

And all the while there's a line of people backing up behind these people who seem oblivious to the fact that they're blocking the whole damn isle. And then you finally get a break into another isle and you get all of ten feet before a forklift comes around the corner and is headed straight for you with a pallet full of toilet paper. I mean, really? Do they honestly think that's a good time to be driving a forklift down a busy isle?

And I got separated from my mom on the one day when it was so packed and I forgot to take my dad's phone so we could call each other. I went completely around that place like ten times looking for her and fighting the crowds the whole time. I've never had such a hard time finding someone in a store.

All of this for Suja Mighty Greens and some asparagus. I love it but it's not really worth that. I'd have just gone to a smaller store and gotten the V8 version if I'd known it was gonna be like that.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> Went to Costco today and fondled the merchandise for a while.


I don't even know what to say, dude


----------



## LostinReverie

probably offline said:


> Yikes.


No kidding!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> I don't even know what to say, dude


 About which part?

Yeah. I like to go to stores and just look at stuff. It's as close as I ever get to having stuff. I'm like "Oh look, it's a four slice toaster! I always wanted one of these! But it's fifty bucks and can I really justify a 50 dollar toaster?"

Normal people get toasters for Christmas.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> About which part?
> 
> Yeah. I like to go to stores and just look at stuff. It's as close as I ever get to having stuff. I'm like "Oh look, it's a four slice toaster! I always wanted one of these! But it's fifty bucks and can I really justify a 50 dollar toaster?"
> 
> Normal people get toasters for Christmas.


About the part I quoted. Fondling is a lot different than looking, dude.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> About the part I quoted. Fondling is a lot different than looking, dude.


 Yeah, well the ones you fondle are the display units. That's what they're there for. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah, well the ones you fondle are the display units. That's what they're there for. :lol


I don't think most would agree with you...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostInReverie said:


> I don't think most would agree with you...


 I'm used to it.


----------



## LostinReverie

I finally found a guy willing to date me and we have one planned for the 6th... I'm pretty sure I'm not going to show.

Does anyone else think people's post counts are their age?


----------



## Just Lurking

LostInReverie said:


> Does anyone else think people's post counts are their age?


No, you don't look a day over 2,500.


----------



## LostinReverie

Just Lurking said:


> No, you don't look a day over 2,500.


Well, thank you! You don't look... holy ****, dude


----------



## IcedOver

While I don't think I would go vegetarian, it's bothering me more and more how extreme animal exploitation is for food. Just think about how many restaurants this world has, or even just your town, from the largest chains, the most prestigious fine dining establishments, right down to the filthiest one-location Chinese restaurants. Then think about how many grocery stores you have or any store that sells food. They all need dead animals every single day, even if that meat goes uneaten and is thrown out. It's mind boggling the number of animals slaughtered for that food, with the primary victims being chickens, pigs and cattle. It may be the sentimental anthropomorphist (I don't think that's a word) in me, but the whole thing is sad and unfortunate. A couple years ago I watched an "agenda documentary" called "Earthlings", and it's soul shaking.


----------



## Quietgirl3

went out to shop for a new ipod, realized they are kept in locked cases and it would involve talking to someone so came back home and ordered it on amazon. It's worth the wait


----------



## WillYouStopDave

All that **** just for a ****ing hose.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I saw her for the first time in almost six months. She seemed very fond to have seen me.. Don't worry, I'll get over it soon.


----------



## jsgt

I've been here way too long. :sigh


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

maybe tomorrow


----------



## Daveyboy

Can't believe they interrupted the Twilight Zone marathon for WW Wrestling..

..well at least Honeymooners will be on soon.


----------



## TryingMara

Daveyboy said:


> Can't believe they interrupted the Twilight Zone marathon for WW Wrestling..
> 
> ..well at least Honeymooners will be on soon.


I know, right?! wth 

Excited for The Honeymooners


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> Can't believe they interrupted the Twilight Zone marathon for WW Wrestling..
> 
> ..well at least Honeymooners will be on soon.


I wish there was a present day twilight zone. I really like the concept of the show, but I cant bring myself to watch something from the 60's or whenever it was made. :/


----------



## komorikun

Went to a small house party recently (less than 15 people). Rather disappointing. Wasn't the usual group of older misfits I was expecting. Was mainly a bunch of 25 year old goody two shoe Asian American kids who are very much into board games and hiking. Nothing in common whatsoever....


----------



## foe

Last two weeks...

- Met with a health and dieting adviser.
- Scheduled an appointment with my doctor. (As usual, wont see my primary but with a practitioner)
- Scheduled to attend two meetings this month. First one this is Thursday.

I'd say I've had a productive winter break or trying to...


----------



## HughJ

foe said:


> Last two weeks...
> I'd say I've had a productive winter break or trying to...



Congratulations!


----------



## foe

^ Thanks, HughJ

Day 1 of my jump-roping for 10 minutes began today. Let's see how many days a week I can do this. Wed-Thur-Sat are my planned days per week.

Meeting #1 was today. Short and easy but there were only 5 of us who showed up, so it wasn't much of a challenge.

Afterward, I set to Barnes and Noble to used up my gift cards. Still got $12 left after buying two books off the bargain sections. Also drove around town for a bit too.

Weather was between high 30's to 45. So it was a good day to be out and about for a winter day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I went to the local Wal-Mart today for the first time in a long time and I see why people crap on Wal-Mart so much. The place was a complete mess and the customers were just terrible. Every single isle I tried to go down was somehow blocked. There would be an abandoned cart just sitting there parked at an angle so it was blocking the whole isle. I didn't see a price scanner anywhere in the whole tore. I saw very few employees anywhere.

The prices on everything were wrong. (You could see that the item the price tag was for was not the item that was on the shelf).

The only good thing that happened the entire time was there was only one person in line in front of us at checkout and they were leaving just as we came up.


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ver-asked-for-a-raise-1704497/#post1084135409


----------



## harrison

My God some people are so ****ing weird - and I'm supposed to be the one that has mental health problems.


----------



## TryingMara

No matter how far you go, it seems you still always wind up at the beginning again.


----------



## TryingMara

What's the point?


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> What's the point?





TryingMara said:


> No matter how far you go, it seems you still always wind up at the beginning again.


I really hope you can feel a little better soon Mara  Sometimes it seems like a good part of life is looking for new beginnings or trying to leave then behind and finding some way to move forward. I hope today is a better day for you and you can find something that will make you happy this day 

:squeeze


----------



## IcedOver

I just realized today that I've been overlooking something at work. It's something I should have easily caught and been cognizant of, but it just passed by me. It may turn out to be okay or not as bad as it could be, but the worst case scenario is that our client does not approve of/understand this mistake, sending the deadline-affected project I'm working on into a tailspin and causing me to have to disappoint a lot of people we have contacted (I'm being vague because I don't want to go into too much detail about my job). I'm extremely worried, shaken up and depressed at the moment. I've made mistakes at work before and been in a similar funk.


----------



## power2theweak

I hosted a birthday party!


----------



## Smallfry

Please don't snow tomorrow


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I finally bought some Twinings Earl Grey. The real stuff (Apparently). Up to now I've been occasionally buying the Twinings EG bagged version and then not buying it again for a long time because it's just not got enough.

So I bought a tin of the loose stuff at a grocery store that actually carries it and am amazed to see that there are actually TEA LEAVES in this tea. Smells wonderful but I apparently haven't gotten the amount to use right yet because it keeps coming out really weak.

Yeah. That's the sad thing about living in an unremarkable suburb in America. Finding halfway decent loose tea here is actually an event that you'll remember for years.


----------



## DaveCan

My random thought: "What is my cat thinking when I scoop his litter box? Sometimes the look I get is like: "Wow humans are weird! I don't go playing with your $hi#, y'all are gross!"


----------



## komorikun

That was a weird experience. To even enter this famous office building, not only do you need to show ID and receive a pass, they also take your photo and put it on the pass along with a barcode for the security to scan. It looked like a mini airport. 

All this in order to have cake.


----------



## McFly

komorikun said:


> That was a weird experience. To even enter this famous office building, not only do you need to show ID and receive a pass, they also take your photo and put it on the pass along with a barcode for the security to scan. It looked like a mini airport.
> 
> All this in order to have cake.


Was there a giant robot eye named Glados that was watching over you?


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-east-coast-blizzard-1717009/#post1084362001

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-east-coast-blizzard-1717009/#post1084362193


----------



## Findedeux

The guys in the gym are so much younger than me.

Even if I am in perfect shape I wouldn't be able to compete with them.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I am damned if I do and damned if I don't. Listen, I did not intend to embarrass you, k? Please don't worry about it.  Cliche I know and it's me and not you.


----------



## DarrellLicht

A good interview to watch if you have the time.


----------



## Daveyboy

Tooooo much Snow...


----------



## foe

Had an great evening with a bunch of co-workers. At least over 30 or so of us. 

I didn't feel awkward at all. Chat with my table all evening/night and others at other tables too.

I can't believe it but I think I've slowly building some sort of a social life. At least with my co-workers. I love them to death. They truly are becoming my secondary family.


----------



## Smallfry

I can't stop coughing, this flu is really getting me down


----------



## Shawn81

Going to work without being able to sleep one minute the night before is taking its toll. I feel like death. Maybe I'm not ready to keep working. But I don't have a choice living on my own.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

DarrellLicht said:


> A good interview to watch if you have the time.


Yeah, i've read his book too. Very disturbing. Many tragedies in one.


----------



## IcedOver

I made a fake OKC profile of a good-looking, socially successful guy just to find out how the other half has it. While it's tempting, I'm not corresponding with anyone because that would be catfishing. I've gotten a ton of views and likes and a few messages. What has struck me as funny is how little effort women have to put into online messages. They can just say "hi" or "how are you" (usually with no punctuation), and that's sufficient I guess. Many times it seems that women just visit a profile several times and don't even send messages. Contrast that with a guy who has to carefully compose a message that is not too short or too long (short and it's considered a form letter, long and you're a creeper).


----------



## Daveyboy

IcedOver said:


> I made a fake OKC profile of a good-looking, socially successful guy just to find out how the other half has it. While it's tempting, I'm not corresponding with anyone because that would be catfishing. I've gotten a ton of views and likes and a few messages. What has struck me as funny is how little effort women have to put into online messages. They can just say "hi" or "how are you" (usually with no punctuation), and that's sufficient I guess. Many times it seems that women just visit a profile several times and don't even send messages. Contrast that with a guy who has to carefully compose a message that is not too short or too long (short and it's considered a form letter, long and you're a creeper).


Don't you feel bad that the women are gonna feel bad they didn't get a response???


----------



## IcedOver

Daveyboy said:


> Don't you feel bad that the women are gonna feel bad they didn't get a response???


No, not really. Why should "hi" generate a response from anyone? More importantly, I guarantee that these women have full inboxes and can get attention from many other random, real good-looking guys. I don't have a ton of sympathy for women's romantic plights when the balance is so shifted in their favor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn. I just realized I can't really write on paper anymore. I bought some pens today so I would have them for taking notes (because my memory sucks and I really need to make a note if I want to remember something). So I was trying out one of the pens and I was just scribbling random stuff and I realized I can't really write anything in cursive now. I noticed the last time I had to sign my name a few times in a row it felt really weird but didn't really think I'd forgotten how to write.

I can write a little better when I print but it really takes me a couple of seconds to remember how to do it. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised as my penmanship was never very good and I never really liked to write on paper anyway.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I had a dream last night that someone ran over my cat. I went looking for the guy, found him and slit his throat. Lovely.

I think i watch too many Tarantino movies.


----------



## Smallfry

I feel awful again I don't know if it's because I'm fighting this flu or because I'm slipping into that dark place again. This feeling just won't go away


----------



## Findedeux

Yup...this is a pet peeve of mine.



IcedOver said:


> I made a fake OKC profile of a good-looking, socially successful guy just to find out how the other half has it. While it's tempting, I'm not corresponding with anyone because that would be catfishing. I've gotten a ton of views and likes and a few messages. What has struck me as funny is how little effort women have to put into online messages. They can just say "hi" or "how are you" (usually with no punctuation), and that's sufficient I guess. Many times it seems that women just visit a profile several times and don't even send messages. Contrast that with a guy who has to carefully compose a message that is not too short or too long (short and it's considered a form letter, long and you're a creeper).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A girl actually smiled at me a couple of days ago in a store. Totally unexpected. She was pretty hot too. Can't explain it. Maybe it's true that some people get more appealing when they age. She wouldn't have been smiling if she knew anything about me. Obviously. :lol

That's what I get for having one set of clothes that makes me look like I have a job.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> A girl actually smiled at me a couple of days ago in a store. Totally unexpected. She was pretty hot too. Can't explain it. Maybe it's true that some people get more appealing when they age. She wouldn't have been smiling if she knew anything about me. Obviously. :lol
> 
> That's what I get for having one set of clothes that makes me look like I have a job.


Yeah, that's happened to me a few times, and it's confounding. I usually just chalk it up to the possibility that they might be just smiley/cheerful people, not anything to do with me. I never return the smile because I'm too taken off guard, so I just purse my lips and look down at the ground and continue on. Once a girl at the library smiled at me twice . . . and she was wearing what looked like an engagement ring.


----------



## Quietgirl3

Got my vacation time for December approved. My boss said wow you really plan your vacations in advance. I agreed with him but really I am planning on how to get out of the office Christmas party that falls on the same Friday every year.


----------



## Radjinn

Quietgirl3 said:


> Got my vacation time for December approved. My boss said wow you really plan your vacations in advance. I agreed with him but really I am planning on how to get out of the office Christmas party that falls on the same Friday every year.


Oh I totally know what you mean, I hate those stupid office parties! Our company just started doing them again after like 5 years of not (company was going through some hardships and layoffs and wanted to save the money).

They are so dreadfully boring, mostly just execs talking about how much money they've made and how awesome they are lol. I might go if it was free drinks, but alas nothing is free in this world blah.


----------



## Michael1983

Ugh, i've got to go back to work today and i'm dreading it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Need to sort my passport out. Oh, and my life....


----------



## The Starry night

I aint 30 yet but nearly there........can I post this here?


----------



## blue2




----------



## Findedeux

Moving is such a pain in the butt.

I realize now I probably should get someone to help me move my queen mattress; maybe I can bribe one of my neighbors.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am thinking of replacing the front door to one that has a glass window to let in more light. I am also thinking of building a cheap custom cupboard in the kitchen. And thinking of putting a zen theme garden and pond on my backyard. This should keep me occupied for the weekends when spring and summer arrives.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

This morning on my way to work, I walked right by my childhood best friend, who I haven't seen in over 10 years.
Thankfully he didn't see me, but I must have stopped for a good 30 seconds wondering if I should call out to him.
But seeing how embarrassed I am about how my life turned out, I think I made the right move by continuing to walk forward.

Now I need to take a different route to work.


----------



## komorikun

Someone went to the trouble of making a duplicate account to send me a nasty PM. Something about females, *****s, and *****es and how I could have social anxiety seeing as I have dated and slept with several men in the past.

Weird since I haven't been posting much at all the last few months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Yeah, that's happened to me a few times, and it's confounding. I usually just chalk it up to the possibility that they might be just smiley/cheerful people, not anything to do with me. I never return the smile because I'm too taken off guard, so I just purse my lips and look down at the ground and continue on. Once a girl at the library smiled at me twice . . . and she was wearing what looked like an engagement ring.


 Well, actually, I'm pretty sure it was a flirty smile. I'm not good at much but I'm pretty good at reading people. I wasn't always. Which is why I'm better at it now. It got me into some strange situations in the past because I had no idea when someone was flirting with me until they just came right out and said it. So I had to kind of learn what to look for. And I don't get smiles often even though I do go to stores like that more often than you'd think for someone with SA.


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> A girl actually smiled at me a couple of days ago in a store. Totally unexpected. She was pretty hot too. Can't explain it. Maybe it's true that some people get more appealing when they age. She wouldn't have been smiling if she knew anything about me. Obviously. :lol
> 
> That's what I get for having one set of clothes that makes me look like I have a job.


Given your pictures you posted when you were young, with age progression, I would say she liked what she saw. .


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

F*** you anxiety!


----------



## IcedOver

In a few days I'll have been in my apartment for 17 years. It's just a sh!tbox efficiency. For the whole of that time, my elderly neighbor (late 80s) has been in a similar sh!tbox right next to me, and I believe she had been in the place for several years prior. She has had many health problems over the years, and it looks like she is no longer around. I assume her family got her a care home. We've never gotten along, which is due both to me not being forward or really even introducing myself when I came in, and also because she's an ornery cuss who has falsely accused me of making tons of noise on a few occasions when the noise was in her imagination (she even called the cops once). Despite this, I wish her well and it sucks that she's left. I could get a nicer apartment, but the main reason I don't is that I don't want to be next to younger people who make a lot of noise. True, older folks can be loud, but at least they go to bed early. If they get someone in the place, it'll probably be someone younger, I'd predict, which would suck.


----------



## Moksha

komorikun said:


> What would be a good way to get people to keep their distance on trains? I'm tired of people infringing on my personal space. Especially guys who won't keep their legs shut.
> 
> I need to learn how to fart at will.


Be like Jack Vale. >


----------



## Pongowaffle

Awkto Awktavious said:


> This morning on my way to work, I walked right by my childhood best friend today, who I haven't seen in over 10 years.
> Thankfully he didn't see me, but I must have stopped for a good 30 seconds wondering if I should call out to him.
> But seeing how embarrassed I am about how my life turned out, I think I made the right move by continuing to walk forward.
> 
> Now I need to take a different route to work.


There is always lying. Like high school reunions.

I actually ran into an old friend a month ago. Stopped to say hi to him, he just cold stared me and kept walking. That was a self esteem burner. Not saying hi anymore to any old friends I see from now on.



komorikun said:


> Someone went to the trouble of making a duplicate account to send me a nasty PM. Something about females, *****s, and *****es and how I could have social anxiety seeing as I have dated and slept with several men in the past.
> 
> Weird since I haven't been posting much at all the last few months.


I am highly positive you were the only one to have openly revealed this on here, out of about 7 million posts and 200K members lol.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I dreamed I was talking to a three-toe sloth looking figure, it responded to me with this sound of a Mongolian throat song. I felt a vibration inside my left ear which woke me up, then I saw faces of people I don't know and eyeballs blinking at me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

komorikun said:


> Someone went to the trouble of making a duplicate account to send me a nasty PM. Something about females, *****s, and *****es and how I could have social anxiety seeing as I have dated and slept with several men in the past.
> 
> Weird since I haven't been posting much at all the last few months.


Who? Someone made a new account to say I have a nice username 

It happened yesterday actually.

I'd rather the person just tell me on their real account or whatever. I'll talk to anyone (In case anyone sees this and wanna talk I am quite busy sometimes so don't take it personally if I don't respond).


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Someone went to the trouble of making a duplicate account to send me a nasty PM. Something about females, *****s, and *****es and how I could have social anxiety seeing as I have dated and slept with several men in the past.
> 
> Weird since I haven't been posting much at all the last few months.


Well that's kinda horrible...

It is strange since like you said you don't post that much anymore.
..and I don't seem to remember the last time you even posted about the stuff he commented on..

Has to be a longer type member ..
..and one who was obviously infatuated or obsessed with you to go through that trouble..

Have to admit I'm curious to see it..

....by the way it wasn't me...haha


----------



## komorikun

Moksha said:


> Be like Jack Vale. >


Hmmm...I do fart a lot in the elevator in my apartment building when I get home from work. Something about finally being home makes me fart. Luckily I almost never share the elevator.

As for the train, what I have been doing is spread my legs real wide when some guy tries to sit next to me, that way he won't invade my space.


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> As for the train, what I have been doing is spread my legs real wide when some guy tries to sit next to me, that way he won't invade my space.


What if he takes it as some kind of invitation?... :con

"You don't have to sit on the seat next to me... you can sit _right here_..." :eek


----------



## Moksha

Just Lurking said:


> What if he takes it as some kind of invitation?... :con
> 
> "You don't have to sit on the seat next to me... you can sit _right here_..." :eek


LOL.

Why not just give the guy an evil stare--the kind only a woman can give?


----------



## IcedOver

I've never really had chickpeas, but I've heard so much about them. I got a can yesterday and ate them. When I opened it and drained off the liquid, it smelled like cat food, really unappetizing. I ate cat food-smelling chickpeas during the Super Bowl. What's up with that?


----------



## TenYears

I'm...lonely...lmao. I just need to get used to being lonely, at this point. I mean, really, seriously. I'm a twice-divorced, survivor of a suicide, with three kids, who sees a psychiatrist once a month and a therapist and a grief counselor once a week, who has a list of disorders longer than his own arm. I have enough trouble taking care of myself. How the *** am I ever gonna take care of my boo, if I ever have one, ever again??


I wonder....ffs...why do I stay home? Night after night? The singles bars are full they're calling....even on Mondays. Ffs, man, ffs.


Man, I could shower again today. I could throw on a pair of khaki's and a nice golf shirt I have a closet fuqin full of $80 golf shirts, and I don't even play golf lmao. Or I could put on a pair of slacks and a nice oxford button down with my favorite navy and black custom tie and slip into some Oxford Bals, splash on some Red and go to some club my cousin is still a regular at. He could probably hook me up. He is....very good....at doing that. It's a proven fact.


But. I mean. Then what. She comes home with me. Or I go home with her. We wake up, maybe have bfast, maybe don't, leave, maybe call, maybe don't, maybe see each other again, maybe don't.


Ffs I don't want that shiz anymore. I'm too old for that. Why can't I meet the perfect girl that wants to marry me on the first date? Ffs. Is that too much to ask? At this point I'm thinking about asking the not-so-perfect girl to dress up like the perfect girl and just pretend. Please????


----------



## Daveyboy

TenYears said:


> How the *** am I ever gonna take care of my boo, if I


Please don't use the work boo in the 30+ section....

haha


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I've never really had chickpeas, but I've heard so much about them. I got a can yesterday and ate them. When I opened it and drained off the liquid, it smelled like cat food, really unappetizing. I ate cat food-smelling chickpeas during the Super Bowl. What's up with that?


You need to put spices on them and stir fry some veggies. I never noticed an odor. I make this sometimes:

http://www.vegansandra.com/2012/12/curried-chickpea-avocado-salad-with_27.html


----------



## DaveCan

komorikun said:


> You need to put spices on them and stir fry some veggies. I never noticed an odor. I make this sometimes:
> 
> http://www.vegansandra.com/2012/12/curried-chickpea-avocado-salad-with_27.html


I use chickpeas all the time and that recipe looks delish! Gonna save that one to try thanks!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I've never really had chickpeas, but I've heard so much about them. I got a can yesterday and ate them. When I opened it and drained off the liquid, it smelled like cat food, really unappetizing. I ate cat food-smelling chickpeas during the Super Bowl. What's up with that?


 They have a distinct smell about them but I wouldn't really call it cat food smell. If they are canned, you should definitely wash them before cooking. Most canned beans and stuff benefit from a good wash.

But also, quality matters. Canned food is generally not the best quality anyway so you have to be picky. I find Goya brand is usually OK. Their garbanzos are good. Their black beans are decent for chili.

When I make chili I usually just buy all Goya brand stuff because it's all in the same area and they always have it. Except the peppers. I don't like chopping up whole peppers. Too much work. I usually buy the ones that come sliced up with bits and pieces of carrots and onions. It's easier to break them down into smaller pieces faster.

Anyway, chickpeas might be a little strange tasting by themselves. I wouldn't eat them that way because it doesn't fill me up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WOW! It's funny my previous post (^up there) I was just talking about rinsing the beans before you cook them. Well, I do that and have been doing it for a while.

Few weeks ago, I noticed our kitchen drain was developing a slow leak. Wasn't too bad at first. Got worse. I was gonna buy the parts to just replace all the drain pieces but I figured I'd just take it apart and see if I could fix it first.

OMFG! There was a level of pure sludge built up inside that cross pipe that connects the two drains that you would not believe! And the smell was just horrible! :O:O:O

I did what I could to clean all that **** out of there and eventually put it all back together. Fixed the leak but I still didn't get all that slime out. I washed myself from head to toe and I still feel dirty. :frown2:


----------



## harrison

TenYears said:


> I'm...lonely...lmao. I just need to get used to being lonely, at this point. I mean, really, seriously. I'm a twice-divorced, survivor of a suicide, with three kids, who sees a psychiatrist once a month and a therapist and a grief counselor once a week, who has a list of disorders longer than his own arm. I have enough trouble taking care of myself. How the *** am I ever gonna take care of my boo, if I ever have one, ever again??
> 
> I wonder....ffs...why do I stay home? Night after night? The singles bars are full they're calling....even on Mondays. Ffs, man, ffs.
> 
> Man, I could shower again today. I could throw on a pair of khaki's and a nice golf shirt I have a closet fuqin full of $80 golf shirts, and I don't even play golf lmao. Or I could put on a pair of slacks and a nice oxford button down with my favorite navy and black custom tie and slip into some Oxford Bals, splash on some Red and go to some club my cousin is still a regular at. He could probably hook me up. He is....very good....at doing that. It's a proven fact.
> 
> But. I mean. Then what. She comes home with me. Or I go home with her. We wake up, maybe have bfast, maybe don't, leave, maybe call, maybe don't, maybe see each other again, maybe don't.
> 
> Ffs I don't want that shiz anymore. I'm too old for that. Why can't I meet the perfect girl that wants to marry me on the first date? Ffs. Is that too much to ask? *At this point I'm thinking about asking the not-so-perfect girl to dress up like the perfect girl and just pretend.* Please????


Sounds ok to me - what's the problem?  Also, what's a "boo"?


----------



## Pongowaffle

A particular cashier in the grocery store close to where I work has a knack of commenting on most items I buy as she is scanning them. This happened most of the times I went through her check stand. 


I brought lunch meat slices for lunch sandwiches: she comments on "you can't cook cant you?" 
I brought a bottle of bourbon: she said "ohh going through a rough time huh?"
I brought a case of beer: she said "man you should be going out drinking with friends, you young!"
I brought a bag of chips: she goes "ohh no one is feeding you?!" 
I brought some acid reflux medication: she pauses to stare at it and said "lordy lord aren't you kind of young for this?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Maybe she likes you or maybe she's just nosy. Since she's being so direct about it, maybe you should just say "Are you trying to tell me something or are you just really nosy?"


----------



## IcedOver

Regarding the chickpeas, I think the odor was coming from the brine that they had it in. It was really rank.

In the chickpea vein, I had my first falafel sandwich from a little Middle Eastern dive last week, then another today. The falafel itself doesn't have a whole lot of flavor, but for some reason I really liked it. Wouldn't mind trying the falafel alone, but for some reason they charge more for just five pieces of falafel and a side than they do for a falafel sandwich.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Pogowiff said:


> A particular cashier in the grocery store close to where I work has a knack of commenting on most items I buy as she is scanning them. This happened most of the times I went through her check stand.
> 
> I brought lunch meat slices for lunch sandwiches: she comments on "you can't cook cant you?"
> I brought a bottle of bourbon: she said "ohh going through a rough time huh?"
> I brought a case of beer: she said "man you should be going out drinking with friends, you young!"
> I brought a bag of chips: she goes "ohh no one is feeding you?!"
> I brought some acid reflux medication: she pauses to stare at it and said "lordy lord aren't you kind of young for this?"


 "would you like to go out for a beer then? you can cook me dinner afterward.."


----------



## harrison

Went and spent some time in the Chinese Gardens again today - I love that place, so relaxing and I feel like I'm in Hong Kong.


----------



## foe

Last login was January 31. Might be the longest gap since I've been here.


----------



## TenYears

don said:


> Sounds ok to me - what's the problem?  Also, what's a "boo"?


boo javascript:void(0) 
boo is a term that is derived from the French word "beau" meaning beautiful. In 18th century England it meant an admirer, usually male. It made it's way into Afro-Caribean language perhaps through the French colonisation of some Caribean islands.

Now meaning girl or boyfriend 
_"this is what I'm saying boo, it's all about you"_

There's no problem I guess, lol, other than I'm looking for Miss Right and keep running smack into Miss Wrong. Over and over again.


----------



## DaveCan

Random thought is: "All my days are the same and the ideas and things I want to do just don't happen, I need to change things up soon!"


----------



## Pongowaffle

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ Maybe she likes you or maybe she's just nosy. Since she's being so direct about it, maybe you should just say "Are you trying to tell me something or are you just really nosy?"


That might be a little blunt for my taste. I like to go around circles and play games lol.



DarrellLicht said:


> "would you like to go out for a beer then? you can cook me dinner afterward.."


Great idea maybe if I am 20 years older.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So yesterday I went somewhere with my mom and she had to go inside to use the bathroom. She leaves me sitting in the car and the car is sitting kind of up high looking down on the road that runs past. And I was sitting there watch all the cars go by and I just suddenly noticed how fvcking butt ugly 90% of the newer cars really are. 

They seem to kind of look OK up close but when you see them from a distance they look like utter sh1t. Footballs with wheels.


----------



## jsgt

$1,469 in my pocket. Thanks Texas!! I'd usually get around around $700 or less when I lived in Georgia, and that included state. So, I guess Turbotax isn't the devil spawn of satan I thought it was. Just don't have their fees taken from your return(they charge a $35 fee for that) and all is good.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody ever viewed _Synecdoche, New York_ which was directed by Charlie Kaufman? I re-rented it again recently, and it's quite a film. I think it may be an important film for those of us a little older, us depressed, lonely, existentialist freaks. Check it out.


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. I can't deal with her weekly suicidal/angry bouts. It's bad enough that she gets so despondent but she is also angry at me and most everyone around. I'm not a shrink. What the hell am I supposed to do? When I make suggestions she gets even angrier. She wants money help but I'm barely making it as it is. Should could live with me but I can't have her dog here. Of course, she won't give up her dog. Claims the dog is the best thing in her life but the dog is actually a big reason she is in this mess. She can't afford her own apartment but at the same time she can't live with roommates because of the dog. So she is stuck in this abusive relationship in order to stay in the current apartment. 

And of course she doesn't have enough money because she doesn't go to her current low paying job or misses out on interviews for better jobs when she gets into these foul moods. Then the lack of money and being stuck makes her even more upset. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## huh

I'm finally old enough for the conditions of this subforum. I'm both depressed and excited.


----------



## TenYears

jsgt said:


> $1,469 in my pocket. Thanks Texas!! I'd usually get around around $700 or less when I lived in Georgia, and that included state. So, I guess Turbotax isn't the devil spawn of satan I thought it was. Just don't have their fees taken from your return(they charge a $35 fee for that) and all is good.


Yeah, no state tax here....

Our state tax is the 160 degree heat in your car in July that will melt the skin off your fingers when you touch your steering wheel. It's the openly racist, sexist, homophobic, seventeenth century "citizens" here. It's the so-called law enforcement here that are more like a mob you'd get together with pitchforks and torches....it's the public school system in Texas that rank near the bottom in the nation. And that, in some districts, still support corporal punishment.

I ****** hate living here sometimes. I just don't want to move much further north and fight the snow. Yeah. I'm that grumpy old man that probably is gonna retire in Florida.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Ugh. I can't deal with her weekly suicidal/angry bouts. It's bad enough that she gets so despondent but she is also angry at me and most everyone around. I'm not a shrink. What the hell am I supposed to do? When I make suggestions she gets even angrier. She wants money help but I'm barely making it as it is. Should could live with me but I can't have her dog here. Of course, she won't give up her dog. Claims the dog is the best thing in her life but the dog is actually a big reason she is in this mess. She can't afford her own apartment but at the same time she can't live with roommates because of the dog. So she is stuck in this abusive relationship in order to stay in the current apartment.
> 
> And of course she doesn't have enough money because she doesn't go to her current low paying job or misses out on interviews for better jobs when she gets into these foul moods. Then the lack of money and being stuck makes her even more upset. It's a vicious cycle.


 Is it safe to assume you're talking to your sister more often?


----------



## komorikun

Is this narrator male or female? I don't know why but it mildly disturbs me.


----------



## harrison

The one good thing about being broke for as long as I have is that your ambitions become modest. I'll be happy when I can just go and live in Bali and run on the beach every day.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Is this narrator male or female? I don't know why but it mildly disturbs me.


Never mind. It's a guy.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Pogowiff said:


> Great idea maybe if I am 20 years older.


A little banter if you're ever in the mood.


----------



## Skeletra

My boyfriend is considering studying economics at the college my ex works at.
How weird would it be if he got my ex as his math teacher? The thought sort of unsettles me mildly, but why? None of they would have to know.


----------



## jsgt

TenYears said:


> Yeah, no state tax here....
> 
> Our state tax is the 160 degree heat in your car in July that will melt the skin off your fingers when you touch your steering wheel. It's the openly racist, sexist, homophobic, seventeenth century "citizens" here. It's the so-called law enforcement here that are more like a mob you'd get together with pitchforks and torches....it's the public school system in Texas that rank near the bottom in the nation. And that, in some districts, still support corporal punishment.
> 
> I ****** hate living here sometimes. I just don't want to move much further north and fight the snow. Yeah. I'm that grumpy old man that probably is gonna retire in Florida.


I always got excited to see how much my federal return was...then I'd enter the state return and it would *always* go down. :bash
So...no state tax is nice and I get to be the recipient of the age old(and lame) "steers and queers" joke, so...I'll just overlook the people of this state. I'm here for the beautiful scenery anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad has gotten me into another bizarre predicament.

For whatever reason, he decided to get a newspaper subscription for the first time. But I guess he didn't think my mother would like it so he didn't tell her.

Well, it's a long story but the deal with my mom and dad is that my mom is basically in charge and has a bad temper and my dad is calm and doesn't like to argue. 

Well, so, he obviously doesn't want her to find out so he reads the paper and then stuffs the damn thing under my door. He has told me he's going to basically get one every day for a year. 

I'm like, WTF? I have nowhere to put over 300 papers in here. I think he might get upset if I throw them away. Otherwise he would throw them away himself. This is insane! I already have five useless newspapers in here. I just spent 3 days a couple of weeks ago getting rid of a bunch of junk and reorganizing my room and now he does this?

I'm trying to think of what I can do to make it stop but I'm coming up with nothing. If I tell my mom, she'll tell him I told her. I don't want to cause them to get into an argument but what the hell am I supposed to do?

ADDENDUM - Reason for the day to stand back when you're cooking on the stove - I was just now stirring the chili and I pulled the spoon out thinking it was empty and dumped a spoonful of that stuff right on my poor, naked foot!

I almost howled.


----------



## brax89

Awkto Awktavious said:


> This morning on my way to work, I walked right by my childhood best friend today, who I haven't seen in over 10 years.
> Thankfully he didn't see me, but I must have stopped for a good 30 seconds wondering if I should call out to him.
> But seeing how embarrassed I am about how my life turned out, I think I made the right move by continuing to walk forward.
> 
> Now I need to take a different route to work.


That's a sad story but typical of what we go through all the time. I have a friend who ocasionally sends me a text but I am afraid to meet up because I am ashamed of my life. His gf will also be there and I feel like a kid being taxi'd about in his car whilst I don't have one of my own.


----------



## IcedOver

Back on the inevitable disappointment roller coaster yet again. I got a response to my ad from a relatively attractive woman with whom I've been going back and forth since Summer 2014 about meeting for something. She has seemed in the past like she did want this to happen, but was hesitant. Then last Spring she said she was in a relationship but may be interested again at some point, but wanted to keep in touch via text or e-mail. I gave her my number, but nothing from her. Then today a response to my ad, but I don't think she realized it was me. I told her it's me, so I'm on pins and needles wondering if a response will come. Maybe she's available again and hopefully less flaky(?). I really hope this works out and I can get something going with someone. If you read this and give a rat's ***, send some positive vibes my way. In a couple months I may be a Steve Carell movie title. While it's not something worth getting down about, the complete lack of experience is draining on me. I know I don't go about things the right way, but trying and getting close again and again and again with these flaky women is really wearying.

So now I'm going back to my sh!tty long day of work (haven't had a day off since the Super Bowl), and I'm going to be really tense the rest of the day listening out for a little "boop-Boop-BOOP" from my phone indicating a new e-mail. If one comes, it'll probably just be a Yahoo! update about one of these POS presidential candidates.


----------



## millenniumman75

TenYears said:


> I'm...lonely...lmao. I just need to get used to being lonely, at this point. I mean, really, seriously. I'm a twice-divorced, survivor of a suicide, with three kids, who sees a psychiatrist once a month and a therapist and a grief counselor once a week, who has a list of disorders longer than his own arm. I have enough trouble taking care of myself. How the *** am I ever gonna take care of my boo, if I ever have one, ever again??
> 
> I wonder....ffs...why do I stay home? Night after night? The singles bars are full they're calling....even on Mondays. Ffs, man, ffs.
> 
> Man, I could shower again today. I could throw on a pair of khaki's and a nice golf shirt I have a closet fuqin full of $80 golf shirts, and I don't even play golf lmao. Or I could put on a pair of slacks and a nice oxford button down with my favorite navy and black custom tie and slip into some Oxford Bals, splash on some Red and go to some club my cousin is still a regular at. He could probably hook me up. He is....very good....at doing that. It's a proven fact.
> 
> But. I mean. Then what. She comes home with me. Or I go home with her. We wake up, maybe have bfast, maybe don't, leave, maybe call, maybe don't, maybe see each other again, maybe don't.
> 
> Ffs I don't want that shiz anymore. I'm too old for that. Why can't I meet the perfect girl that wants to marry me on the first date? Ffs. Is that too much to ask? At this point I'm thinking about asking the not-so-perfect girl to dress up like the perfect girl and just pretend. Please????


 How old is your clubby cousin? Should he be clubbin'?

I would say you are growing up.
That will affect the way you think and the way you see other people.
That means.....the healthier you are, the healthier the outlook is and the healthier people you will attract.

People like to laugh at single people, but in some ways, it's better to be single than have to deal with more than one can handle.

It's not going to be forever anyway.



Daveyboy said:


> Please don't use the work boo in the 30+ section....
> 
> haha


Yeah, I didn't get it. Casper? BOO! :hide


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't get it. How is it that I can want something so badly and yet day after day I sit and think about nothing else and tell myself all the reasons why it's just not possible.


----------



## Smallfry

Some people are just so rude when they are negotiating for something they want, yeah after insulting me you can forget it! I think I dodged a bullet there.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is it safe to assume you're talking to your sister more often?


Sort of. Such a mess. Talk to her one day and she sounds alright. Then the next day I get these texts telling me to come and pick up the family photo albums and our mother's ashes. Seems to be happening more frequently the past few months. Like at least twice a week.

I don't know how she is going to keep a job with such horrid mood swings. She has to work since no one else will support her. She can't live with our dad. Can't live with me since she has the dog and I certainly don't make much money.

Of course, since we live in this ****ty country, she has no medical insurance and can't see a psychiatrist. Not really sure how much psychiatric drugs will help her or not though. The drugs that she was on before seemed to zonk her out and made her gain over 20 pounds.


----------



## LostinReverie

Finally took that first step toward change


----------



## IcedOver

I've worked every day for the past two weeks; the last day I had off was the Super Bowl (and I'm not the only one in my company to do this). It would be one thing if I felt I was accomplishing something, but we are working on impossible studies with almost zero time to do them. We've had to work every day to put fruitless effort into it.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Should I continue trying to save for a house or go travelling on the mega cheap (if anxiety allows, which probably it won't...)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Should I continue trying to save for a house or go travelling on the mega cheap (if anxiety allows, which probably it won't...)


save for a house


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

PlayerOffGames said:


> save for a house


Yea that's what I pretty much keep telling myself. I'll probably settle for a holiday instead of travelling (SA allowing of course)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Yea that's what I pretty much keep telling myself. I'll probably settle for a holiday instead of travelling (SA allowing of course)


where would you go for a holiday?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

PlayerOffGames said:


> where would you go for a holiday?


Not sure yet, India/Asia is tempting but then so are other places


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I want to change so badly. I try. But I'm getting nowhere... I'm just too unmotivated. Clouded by a negative mind. I see no solution. "Just do it." I wish it was that easy... and I know it _is_ that easy. Why can't I push myself? I know it will end badly if I don't change now, _today_. I need to. I can't see a happy end if I keep going like this... Is it even possible to turn everything around? Is it even possible for somebody to accept my past? (More like the lack of a real past...) How do I even explain it... nobody knows.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I want to change so badly. I try. But I'm getting nowhere... I'm just too unmotivated. Clouded by a negative mind. I see no solution. "Just do it." I wish it was that easy... and I know it _is_ that easy. Why can't I push myself? I know it will end badly if I don't change now, _today_. I need to. I can't see a happy end if I keep going like this... Is it even possible to turn everything around? Is it even possible for somebody to accept my past? (More like the lack of a real past...) How do I even explain it... nobody knows.


i know what you mean


----------



## PlayerOffGames

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Not sure yet, India/Asia is tempting but then so are other places


what would you do there?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

PlayerOffGames said:


> what would you do there?


In my early 20's myself and a few friends explored some of the mediterranean so this would the same as that which would be exploring, seeing the sights, taking in the culture and high on the list is trying the local cuisine!


----------



## IcedOver

It's 34 degrees outside and someone has turned on the air conditioning in my office. This happens often, and usually the one doing it is this annoying ultra-liberal socialist obamasanderszombie idiot who is probably having hot flashes. Instead of learning how to use a personal fan in her own private office, she turns on the AC (without asking) so those of us who aren't menopausal have to suffer (I'm wearing two coats at the moment and may add a hat).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

(This is probably an ancient joke) (I'm old AND out of touch) (I have a highly manipulative beer belly) (And I don't even drink beer)

You know you're getting old when you make jokes that would've been hilarious 30 years ago and nobody gets it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

whereistheoffswitch said:


> In my early 20's myself and a few friends explored some of the mediterranean so this would the same as that which would be exploring, seeing the sights, taking in the culture and high on the list is trying the local cuisine!


that really sounds like fun...good luck with everything


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

PlayerOffGames said:


> that really sounds like fun...good luck with everything


Like I say it's dependant on this condition, I didn't have this when I was younger, well I might have had slight anxiety issues, but not like I can have these days. What about you? Have you/would you travel?


----------



## Methodical

Five more months until I can legally post here.


----------



## tea111red

Methodical said:


> Five more months until I can legally post here.


Me, too.


----------



## TenYears

My next door neighbor is looking hot as *** ffs ffs ffs somebiach. 


Girl has got it goin on.


*sigh


Goddammittt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IcedOver

I'm getting annoyed with my upstairs neighbor. He's an okay guy (except for when he pisses off his front-facing porch) and generally pretty quiet, but quite often he listens to music loud enough that the bassline comes down to me. In the last few months I've been working a lot of hours, and when I'm home I don't want to listen to his music. What annoys me is that this guy is in his early 50s (and a drunk) and doesn't work. He appears to be not all "with it," maybe severely depressed or something, and he almost never leaves his room. It's not fair that he, who never leaves, should be bopping his music in evenings and on weekends when people who actually work and support him on welfare are home. He listens to the same group of CDs over and over again. I don't know if someone made him mix CDs or if he has a randomizer, but he goes from '60s country and crooners to crap like TLC's "Waterfalls", then to '70s rock, to Crystal Gayle, stuff like that. Sometimes when in drunken stumblebum mode he sings along. I know when I go home it's going to be the bass of this coming through my ceiling because I've heard him say the weekend is his time to relax (from doing nothing). I'm worried that the vacant place next to me will be filled by some kid who will be even worse.


----------



## IcedOver

TenYears said:


> My next door neighbor is looking hot as *** ffs ffs ffs somebiach.
> Girl has got it goin on.
> *sigh
> Goddammittt!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel the same way about my co-worker. Damn, she's like the best-looking woman I've ever actually met. It's useless to contemplate it, though. Even if it were possible, me being with someone like that would be like me getting the most high-performance vehicle on the market, and I don't even know how to drive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is so weird. I don't know why but I find it amusing when someone has something that I have seen before (some random item, could be anything) and then later on I just see it kind of neglected in some corner or something. It's just interesting to me how people accumulate things and you come to associate those things with those people and those items are always there somewhere in the background. :lol

Example - My BIL has this lamp that he apparently bought a long time ago. I mean, not that long but probably over 10 years ago. I guess when he first got it, it was proudly displayed in a place of honor and I remember seeing it and having a little discussion about it. About a year ago, I saw it upside down in a basket in their garage. It still looked exactly the same. I guess he just decided he didn't like it anymore so there it was. Forgotten but not gone. :lol

I also notice this with Youtubers that I subscribe to. I tend to gravitate to Youtubers who are basically almost hoarders (but not quite as bad as you automatically think of when you hear the term). So I will see the item featured in a video and then I'll see it somewhere in the background in every subsequent video and I always kind of laugh because there it is and they're not doing anything at all with it. It's just....there.

How's that for random?


----------



## IcedOver

As I predicted, the drunk yahoo above me was listening to his music from the time I got home at 8:00 (and probably for several hours before) all the way until 3:00 in the morning. It was Patsy Cline to Led Zeppelin to '80s pop to Salt 'n Pepa to Rolling Stones. He had a guest with whom he was carousing and slurring. Why doesn't he go over that guy's place? I've banged on the walls before but never know if he hears me, and last night I got fed up at 2:00 and yelled "Shut the fvck up!" Again, don't know if he heard me, but I want to be careful not to be too pissed because I also watch movies late at night. The difference is I don't have any bass that vibrates anything; he does. I know the guy who used to live above him gave him a hard time about noise, and now that that guy is gone, he probably is more noisy. He is relatively respectful, to be fair, but it's just annoying that he doesn't work (although he could do manual labor I'm sure) and just sits around.


----------



## harrison

This trip has made me wonder what on earth I'm doing here. I look in the mirror and think I must be out of my mind. What a place.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I hate my nickname.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'll never stop laughing at farts until I let the one that blows out my butt closer for good. And then I'll probably die laughing just because it's such a dumb way to die. And if it sounds like a staccato bugle call, that'll just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## IcedOver

I spotted a Kafka quote of a flavor not usually associated with Kafka: "Anyone who keeps the ability to see beauty never grows old." This quote was on a sign hanging above a men's urinal in a movie theater.


----------



## Michael1983

Reality is just a crutch for people who can't handle drugs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Michael1983 said:


> Reality is just a crutch for people who can't handle drugs.


Classic quote, be it yours or otherwise, lol


----------



## IcedOver

I got a keyboard almost two years ago and practiced off and on for quite a few months, but most of last year and all this year I haven't had the time to do it. All the progress I made as far as learning songs is gone. I can't remember a single one. It's depressing.


----------



## komorikun

*$1.30 Green Tea Pocky*


----------



## IcedOver

I tried the new Subway Rotisserie-style chicken, which is apparently raised without antibiotics. I guess it's Subway's attempt to be more like Chipotle. It's pretty tasty. Tried it with a gift card; it's more expensive.


----------



## LostinReverie

Is it just me, or has there been a huge turnover lately?


----------



## DarrellLicht

If I were to wake up the next day as a woman, I would look an awful lot like Kathrine Moenning..


----------



## komorikun

God, I want a cat so badly. Been looking at cat pics all day today. So many cuties.

https://www.reddit.com/r/cats/



http://imgur.com/q9l2nc2




http://imgur.com/xt7oU2u




http://imgur.com/Qg1fCd4



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cats/comments/48m7mf

http://i.imgur.com/7slR9P8.jpg



http://imgur.com/h4zZB


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> God, I want a cat so badly. Been looking at cat pics all day today. So many cuties.


 Yeah. At this point I'd like to have just about any kind of pet. My mom won't even go for a fish. At least you can choose. I know it's not an easy decision and there's more to it but it sucks even worse when you have no control at all over your life.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. At this point I'd like to have just about any kind of pet. My mom won't even go for a fish. At least you can choose. I know it's not an easy decision and there's more to it but it sucks even worse when you have no control at all over your life.


Cats are allowed in my building but not dogs, which is kind of problematic since my sister has one. For one weekend visit, we smuggled him in and out of the building in a bag half the time for walks/bathroom breaks. But he is not the smallest dog, about 15 pounds. My sister has housing issues as I may have mentioned before. I wouldn't mind her staying here for a month or two but hiding the dog for that long would be impossible. I did see a small dog on the 2nd floor of my building (I'm higher up) once and I hear it barking once in a blue moon....

How come your mom doesn't want pets? You want a dog or a cat?


----------



## McFly

komorikun said:


> God, I want a cat so badly. Been looking at cat pics all day today. So many cuties.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/cats/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q9l2nc2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xt7oU2u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Qg1fCd4
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/cats/comments/48m7mf
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7slR9P8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/h4zZB


Theres a lot of rescue cats out there waiting someone to give them a home. Since you have a nice apartment I'm sure they'd be happy to live there. When I see the cats offered from the independent groups at the pet store I'd adopt all of them even though that'd be impossible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Cats are allowed in my building but not dogs, which is kind of problematic since my sister has one. For one weekend visit, we smuggled him in and out of the building in a bag half the time for walks/bathroom breaks. But he is not the smallest dog, about 15 pounds.


 That sounds awkward as hell! I never met a dog that wouldn't freak out if someone tried to put it in a bag and take it for a walk. :lol



> My sister has housing issues as I've may have mentioned before. I wouldn't mind her staying here for a month or two but hiding the dog for that long would impossible. I did see a small dog on the 2nd floor of my building (I'm higher up) once and I hear it barking once in a blue moon....


 Oh yeah. If her dog barks at all it would be impossible to hide for very long. And most dogs will just bark for no reason.



> How come your mom doesn't want pets? You want a dog or a cat?


 I don't know. That's just how she is, I guess.

I wouldn't mind having a cat but realistically I guess it would be a bad idea.

My mom is just averse to spending any money at all if she doesn't have to. She knows any kind of a pet would be some kind of money for food and so forth.

I like dogs but we can't even have dogs here anymore and when my last dog died it was just a really ugly ordeal. I'd hate to go through that again.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> That sounds awkward as hell! I never met a dog that wouldn't freak out if someone tried to put it in a bag and take it for a walk. :lol
> 
> Oh yeah. If her dog barks at all it would be impossible to hide for very long. And most dogs will just bark for no reason.


Not a regular bag. Like a leatheresque dog carrier thing. Once we were out of building and maybe half a block away, we'd let him out. Then the reverse after the walk. He won't use wee wee pads, so you have to take him out at least twice a day. Never barks. Very quiet dog.

Too bad she doesn't have a cat. Cats are much easier to hide since they don't need to go out for walks. Plus they don't smell. Her dog is very sweet but the place sort of smelled like dog for a few days even after they left.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Her dog is very sweet but the place sort of smelled like dog for a few days even after they left.


 Did you ever notice that dogs stink when they get warm? :lol

I don't know how to describe the smell, exactly but it's exactly the same smell with every dog. If a dog is laying in the sun by a window you'll smell it if you go near it.

It's not a terrible smell but it's not entirely pleasant, either.


----------



## IcedOver

My elderly neighbor (who has been beside me since I moved in 17 years ago) moved out earlier this year. I've been trying to keep a lookout for the people they're showing the place to, and just like I suspected/expected, it's young people. The place is a crappy micro-efficiency just like mine, so it's only big enough for one person. The one girl seemed like she didn't want it, but today a girl came by and from what I could discern, she's probably taking it. Damn, seventeen years next to a relatively quiet old lady (who in her delusions falsely accused me of being a rabble rouser and called the cops on me once), and it looks like it's being traded for a young kid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was at the store a couple of days ago and I remembered that my old mousepad that I've had forever was all curled up on the edges and really just generally in bad shape. 

So I figured a new one would probably be cheap and I looked and I saw that I was right. About $2.50 cheap. It looked OK and felt OK so I grabbed it. I got it home and started using it. No problems. A few hours later I started noticing that it smelled like.....I don't know....Lysol or something in here. I didn't connect it with the new mousepad right away but finally noticed my hands were smelling that way.

So I sniffed it and sure enough, the whole thing has that weird aerosol spray smell. I don't think anyone owned it before me because it was in a sleeve and didn't have a mark on it. I know these rubbery/plastic materials sometimes have a smell but this is not the normal rubbery/plastic smell that usually happens. It's almost like...cheap perfume or something.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been having really involved and vivid dreams lately. Last night I had one of those where you search your thoughts upon waking to figure out whether it's real, which is ridiculous because it's so ludicrous. I had conversations with a couple people in which I got the information that two small pizzerias in the area that I've actually never gone to were in fact owned and operated (in their free time) by members of The Who and Pink Floyd. I was surprised, but I guess it seemed reasonable that these aging British rockers had a sometime commitment to working with the dough in small dive pizzerias in Pittsburgh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So just out of curiosity I tried using Google Maps or Earth or whatever it's called to go on a sightseeing trip through the places I've lived. I thought it would be cool if I could find all my old neighborhoods and even see them from above.

I was actually kind of disappointed that the place where I lived for the first 10 years or so is completely gone now and looks like it's been turned into a commercial area. You would never know all of the things I remember so well were there if it wasn't for a couple of landmarks I do remember. (The house at the base of the hill where I burned my leg is still there and still looks exactly the same :lol).

But yeah. I had assumed that place was still there because it was last time I was there in the 90s. It's a weird feeling when you see all the places you remember and think about the things you did there (Riding my bike, digging in the dirt and so forth) and it just looks totally different.

The first school I went to looks much smaller than I remember it and I don't think it's actually still being used. It looks like they just shut it down and left the building there.

Interestingly, the first really good movie I saw at the theater was Back to the Future and it was at that mall a mile or so down that road from where I lived. The mall is still there and looks almost the same as I remember it.

The thing about those rural areas and Google is they don't bother to drive down all those little side roads and stuff so you can't get a street view of anything that isn't on a main road.


----------



## Phalina

I wish the school work fairies would do my Accounting homework for me!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The latest installment in the unending saga of my dad's love affair with the poor vacuum cleaner.

It's going on right now. It began about ten minutes ago (which probably means it will be ongoing for at least another half hour). I was right here and all was quiet. The world was halfway tolerable for some strange reason. And then, out of nowhere, I heard an ugly clunk and the laborious droning sound began. 

This is the (rather harsh) sound that I know to be the sound of the poor vacuum cleaner struggling against the nap of the one rug in the house that it doesn't like. I think my dad thinks this sound means the vacuum cleaner is actually doing a really good job so he spends extra time there punishing it mercilessly until the smell of hot plastic is thick in the air. In fact, I think I smell it now.

I just heard an expensive sounding crash so that would probably be something he broke. I'm not lucky enough for it to have been the vacuum cleaner. I don't really want to know what it was but if there was glass involved I hope I don't step on any.


----------



## IcedOver

What is up with this e-cigarette/e-vaping phenomenon? Is it that popular that you need so many physical store spaces for it? They're popping up all over the place. I assume these devices can't be sold in regular stores, else you wouldn't have a need for these physical stores. Do people go in and smoke these little devices or something? I feel bad for the owners when the inevitable "bubble" bursts on this (i.e., when it's deemed unhealthy) and they have to close.


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you ever notice that dogs stink when they get warm? :lol
> 
> I don't know how to describe the smell, exactly but it's exactly the same smell with every dog. If a dog is laying in the sun by a window *you'll smell it if you go near it.
> 
> It's not a terrible smell but it's not entirely pleasant, either*.





WillYouStopDave said:


> So I was at the store a couple of days ago and I remembered that my old mousepad that I've had forever was all curled up on the edges and really just generally in bad shape.
> 
> So I figured a new one would probably be cheap and I looked and I saw that I was right. About $2.50 cheap. It looked OK and felt OK so I grabbed it. I got it home and started using it. No problems. A few hours later *I started noticing that it smelled like.*....I don't know....Lysol or something in here. I didn't connect it with the new mousepad right away but finally noticed my hands were smelling that way.
> 
> So I sniffed it and sure enough,* the whole thing has that weird aerosol spray smell.* I don't think anyone owned it before me because it was in a sleeve and didn't have a mark on it. I know these rubbery/plastic materials sometimes have a smell but this is not the normal rubbery/plastic smell that usually happens. It's almost like...cheap perfume or something.





WillYouStopDave said:


> The latest installment in the unending saga of my dad's love affair with the poor vacuum cleaner.
> 
> It's going on right now. It began about ten minutes ago (which probably means it will be ongoing for at least another half hour). I was right here and all was quiet. The world was halfway tolerable for some strange reason. And then, out of nowhere, I heard an ugly clunk and the laborious droning sound began.
> 
> This is the (rather harsh) sound that I know to be the sound of the poor vacuum cleaner struggling against the nap of the one rug in the house that it doesn't like. I think my dad thinks this sound means the vacuum cleaner is actually doing a really good job so he spends extra time there punishing it mercilessly *until the smell of hot plastic is thick in the air. In fact, I think I smell it now.
> *
> I just heard an expensive sounding crash so that would probably be something he broke. I'm not lucky enough for it to have been the vacuum cleaner. I don't really want to know what it was but if there was glass involved I hope I don't step on any.


I am worried about WillYouStopDave's sense of smell! :lol
Is your nose okay, man?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

millenniumman75 said:


> I am worried about WillYouStopDave's sense of smell! :lol
> Is your nose okay, man?


 No. Seriously. Go to a store and start sniffing the cheap mousepads. You WILL know it if you find one that shares a common source with the one I have. I know it probably sounds like I'm exaggerating but the damn thing stinks to high heaven of some kind of chemically smell. It doesn't take any unusual olfactory capabilities to smell it.

Hot plastic does have a smell. Dogs do stink when they've been in the sun. OK, the level of stinkyness is debatable but it is a distinctive smell that you will recognize as "Dog's been in the sun smell" forever once you've smelt it.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. Seriously. Go to a store and start sniffing the cheap mousepads. You WILL know it if you find one that shares a common source with the one I have. I know it probably sounds like I'm exaggerating but the damn thing stinks to high heaven of some kind of chemically smell. It doesn't take any unusual olfactory capabilities to smell it.
> 
> Hot plastic does have a smell. Dogs do stink when they've been in the sun. OK, the level of stinkyness is debatable but it is a distinctive smell that you will recognize as "Dog's been in the sun smell" forever once you've smelt it.


My mousepad smelled so bad I had to wash it with dish detergent and hang it out to dry for a week before I could use it. The smell was rubbing off on my hands. Horrible. Now it's okay.

This one. Look at the reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006HTZ0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My mousepad smelled so bad I had to wash it with dish detergent and hang it out to dry for a week before I could use it. The smell was rubbing off on my hands. Horrible. Now it's okay.
> 
> This one. Look at the reviews.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006HTZ0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


 Does it smell almost like some kind of bad perfume or something?

I've had cheap tools that have a funky rubbery odor but this is the first time I've ever smelt this particular stink. I hope whatever the hell they're made of it doesn't spread. My guess is it comes from the same plant in China no matter who sells it so that's not a good sign.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does it smell almost like some kind of bad perfume or something?
> 
> I've had cheap tools that have a funky rubbery odor but this is the first time I've ever smelt this particular stink. I hope whatever the hell they're made of it doesn't spread. My guess is it comes from the same plant in China no matter who sells it so that's not a good sign.


No, not perfume. It smelled like cheap rubber.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does it smell almost like some kind of bad perfume or something?





komorikun said:


> No, not perfume. It smelled like cheap rubber.





McFly said:


> They smell like the foam rubber that's used in wetsuits, neoprene. Every mouse pad I've owned had this smell, so I just use the mouse on the desk itself.


 No. I know the neoprene smell well and have grown accustomed to it over the ages (And plus it often fades quickly once you start using whatever it is).

This literally smells like it's been marinating in whatever that is that stinks in Lysol spray (Apparently someone thinks Lysol spray is aromatic since it has smelled the same forever).

At first I thought it might have been antimicrobial or something but there was no mention of it on the sleeve it came with. I guess that would be considered a feature if it was so and they would not fail to mention it on the packaging unless the ink was too expensive. :lol

EDIT - @komorikun - I guess you could call it "vaguely cheap rubber smell" but it's (like I said) way different than the cheap rubber smell that I know.


----------



## komorikun

Having a piña colada now. 

5 ice cubes, white rum (1 oz), dark rum (1 oz), coconut rum (1/4 oz), 6 frozen pineapple chunks, 1 tablespoon of sugar, 2 tablespoons of coconut cream. I keep the coconut cream in the fridge and the rum in the freezer. The coconut cream never seems to go bad. I used to be afraid of the blender but now I'm okay with it after making a couple frozen drinks every week for myself for the past few months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Having a piña colada now.
> 
> 5 ice cubes, white rum (1 oz), dark rum (1 oz), coconut rum (1/4 oz), 6 frozen pineapple chunks, 1 tablespoon of sugar, 2 tablespoons of coconut cream. I keep the coconut cream in the fridge and the rum in the freezer. The coconut cream never seems to go bad. I used to be afraid of the blender but now I'm okay with it after making a couple frozen drinks every week for myself for the past few months.


 I had something like that once. It went down really nice but it came back up really bad.

Why were you afraid of the blender?


----------



## DarrellLicht

So tough to find friendship. Haven't decided if it's a regional or generational circumstance, having the luck of being born into an odd family, or if I really must be naive. 

Today is the last day I get the chance to see him until he and his wife move out of state. I texted him last week, he knows I'm around. Not a word up to this evening. 

I'm not sure what I did or didn't do. Nobody is saying anything.. Aside from the time he mentioned a select few noting how 'socially awkward' I come across..

I'm sorry I'm not perfect for that little social circle. For a short trial, I don't think it's fair to write someone off who you barely know like that. And to be blown off by someone that you do.. Well, my ****ing heart is broken..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So just out of curiosity I tried using Google Maps or Earth or whatever it's called to go on a sightseeing trip through the places I've lived. I thought it would be cool if I could find all my old neighborhoods and even see them from above.


 So I did the same thing and looked at a few more places where I used to live (later on). In this other city (Which seems to have rather recently gone to hell in a handbasket because of the economy) I lived in two different apartment complexes there and one house.

The first apartment complex, I have fond memories of because....well, I don't really know why. It's where I met my first 2 girlfriends, for one thing. It's also where my first really good kiss (and the many that followed with the same girl) took place.

Anyway, I was kind of sad to see that complex is really dilapidated now and is closed down. I mean, it was old when I lived there but it was still livable. You could tell the buildings were old and hadn't really been maintained all that well but everything worked.

I couldn't find the house I lived in after that. I don't know if it was torn down or I just couldn't see it from the Google street view thing. We didn't live there long anyway and I don't remember a whole lot about it.

The other apartment complex, I was surprised to see that it looks exactly the way I remember it. The layout, the buildings, the landscaping. Everything. Now that might not sound impressive but understand that it was 1990 when we lived there. More than 20 years is pretty crazy for an entire apartment complex to stay exactly the same. Especially when a lot of the surrounding city is so run down and looking like it's done for. This complex was reasonably nice when we lived there so the fact that it doesn't look like it's aged is kinda weird.

I saw some real estate pictures that showed interior shots of the apartments and it was just eerie. Everything looks the same there too. Same appliances. Same countertops and cabinets. Same everything.


----------



## harrison

The lady I'm involved with just told me about a couple of deals she's done. She also sent me a photo of a cheque for almost 40 thousand dollars. Jesus Christ - sort of makes you feel a bit inadequate.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Wanting to sleep my life away = secret wish for an early death. My dog may be pregnant. Tonights kebab was nice but has most likely made me fatter


----------



## harrison

My anxiety was so bad last night I was almost having a panic attack. Worried about going back to Melbourne and finding a place to live. I have to build a whole new life for myself - it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## IcedOver

The year is almost one quarter over, and it's not going well. Each year I tell myself that I'm going to accomplish things I should have done in years past, and all that bullsh!t. Three months in, I've done nothing. It's already looking like a lost cause.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Mom's always talking about how her friends' children are doing this and that, and asking in a mocking way 'what about you?'. 
***** sure likes to kick me when I'm down.


----------



## AllTheSame

Hmmm.....if I had to choose....


if I could choose how much of the rest of my life would be spent ******....heh....I mean really, really good digging your nails or better yet having her digging her nails into you ****** insane orgasms that would just blow your mind and make you scream for more.....


or....


Hugs. And kisses. And spooning. And pillow talk.


This is probably the wrong forum to ask this on, for God's sake. But. Heh.


I think I'd go for the hugs. Srs.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Not sure what I am going to do with three new kittens. Hopefully my dad and my sister will take two of them off my hands. Especially rational for my dad since they have been having long time rodent problems around their house. I am definitely going to keep one of them.



Awkto Awktavious said:


> Mom's always talking about how her friends' children are doing this and that, and asking in a mocking way 'what about you?'.
> ***** sure likes to kick me when I'm down.


Yeah same crap with my mom. She would hear other parents brag and oversell their own kids and she eats it right up and blow it back in our faces. Then she would criticize and degrades us to them. I am not sure what her intent is. Maybe its her way of trying to get pity from others about her having horrible children. I don't know. But in the end, her word and opinion really mean nothing to us. We are our own person I suppose.


----------



## harrison

I had a great day - I went to the area that I grew up in and had a good look around. My old house is gone and there are apartments there now but it didn't really bother me all that much. I also went to the big hospital near there where I had my first couple of jobs - plus where my son was born 22 years ago. I had lunch in their cafeteria - it was great. So glad I've had the chance to stay up here for a while.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just stumbled on this pic and remembered once when I was a kid I saw someone riding one of these things and thought it was the coolest thing ever.










It looked almost just like that (As I recall). Only I think it was yellow.


----------



## jsgt

^ I rode one of those about 2 blocks and the thing blew up and wouldn't restart. It was so much fun, it felt like a part of my soul had been ripped out.

Random thought... It takes money to make money.


----------



## IcedOver

Very depressed today for a variety of reasons. My back is bothering me again. I can't get anything going. I hate my job and am very stressed out over a few things. I'm a few weeks from 40. The TV I sunk a lot of money into a few months ago is betraying a problem I either didn't notice originally or which is getting worse (although apparently it's a common issue). I watched most of "Melancholia" yesterday on Blu-ray before getting tired of this very problem (banding/dirty screen effect on panning shots) and turning it off and going to bed. I'd viewed it a few years ago, and the movie is so relatable when it comes to depression, it depressed me even more.


----------



## AllTheSame

I love Agnes. She is just awesome sauce. She reminds me of my youngest daughter. Actually she reminds me of all of my kids. This always cheers me up


----------



## komorikun

I have finally started my studying after procrastinating for a week. The study program I paid for (OMG...$1300!!) isn't too bad. Many little lessons broken up into small bits. Lectures, text, flashcards, slides, multiple choice & true/false questions. But man, the questions in the little quizzes are all out of left field. They use questions that were on old exams. 

From what I read online, most people just recommend banging out thousands of multiple choice questions till you got it down. And not to memorize questions, but try to actually understand why that particular answer is correct or not. This is different from previous classes I took where you knew what types of questions would be on the exams. Although come to think of it, not always.....I hated when professors would just swing random crap at you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I have finally started my studying after procrastinating for a week.


 What are you studying?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Ran into another old friend. God, this is the 3rd one in like 60 days.
I've went 9 years without coming into contact with anyone from my past; my luck has clearly run out, and I'm grateful it lasted as long as it did, but why now?
You'd think I'd have come up with a story during all this time in case this ever happened, but no.

Everyone I know is living their grownup life but me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Ran into another old friend. God, this is the 3rd one in like 60 days.
> I've went 9 years without coming into contact with anyone from my past; my luck has clearly run out, and I'm grateful it lasted as long as it did, but why now?


 It's weird. I've (for whatever reason) spent a lot of time thinking about the past and trying to remember things I thought I'd forgotten (or have forgotten). It's funny that I have a lot of those people I knew in this strange storage bin I've kind of informally labelled "People I used to know". Basically, because I no longer have anything to do with them and they are so far separated with anything I care about, they essentially (in my mind) no longer exist. Or they are just frozen as they were when I last saw them.

It's downright weird sometimes to think that all of this stuff just keeps going. Like the places I've lived. They're all still there (sort of) and things have been happening there and all the people I've ever known have been doing things and continuing on completely without me thinking about it or caring (or having to).

I mean, it sounds dumb but I'm kind of an egocentric person. If it's not happening in "my world" it's happening on an alien planet. I think if I ran into someone I haven't seen in 25 years I would feel like I'd just seen a ghost.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You know you're getting old when you get mad every time they remake a movie you loved 20 years ago.


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just stumbled on this pic and remembered once when I was a kid I saw someone riding one of these things and thought it was the coolest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked almost just like that (As I recall). Only I think it was yellow.


vroooooooooooom :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

WillYouStopDave said:


> You know you're getting old when you get mad every time they remake a movie you loved 20 years ago.


Nooooooooooo!!! Say it ain't so.

:lol


----------



## IcedOver

Just found out about and quickly snapped up a ticket for director John Carpenter's concert tour coming to my town in a few months (he's performing his film scores live as well as his original non-film music). I've never been to a regular concert before, although this is in a sedate library Music Hall, so quite different from a rock concert. Of course I'm going by myself, which could be a little embarrassing. It wouldn't matter so much but that given the late time of the show, I may not be able to get the two buses back home I'd need. I'm considering putting an ad on Craigslist asking if anybody else wants to go (although we probably couldn't sit together, and hey, I need a ride). Really lame.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@IcedOver - I know how you feel, it's April and I've done flip all too (lots was planned but, well, you know) - the John Carpenter concert sounds interesting. The Thing is one of my top films of all time and The Fog is also up there and also @WillYouStopDave I know what you mean too, I'll use John Carpenters The Fog aas an example... the remake was arse but thank god The Thing remake wasn't really a remake and actually turned out pretty good but yes, most remakes are utter pants and annoy me.

Thought of the day - finally sent my passport application off (feeling anxious that I've left some vital info out and they'll decline me "yay anxiousness"... if it does go through then it'll probably just sit in the draw DUE to this damned SA etc (flippin circle this crap is). Fatter and balder every day. Watched Inside-Out, now depressed as I am single. Hurry up bed-time


----------



## harrison

I really don't understand how I can feel so good one day and so terrible the next. I should probably see a shrink again. They really get on my nerves though and I hate medication.


----------



## foe

I really like this new girl at work. Too bad she's only 23/24. 33 - 23/24 I still feels too old and creepy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllTheSame

That's...lmao...all I have to say about that post (earlier, not in this thread).


That's it. I got nothing else. 'Cept you're funny, but not in the way you think you are.....


----------



## harrison

foe said:


> I really like this new girl at work. Too bad she's only 23/24. 33 - 23/24 I still feels too old and creepy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So does that mean you're 33?

That doesn't sound like much of a difference.


----------



## foe

don said:


> So does that mean you're 33?
> 
> That doesn't sound like much of a difference.


Yeah,33. I mean I do look 23-28 range but gonna be 34 in a couple of months.

I'm just insecure about my age for some reason. Prob cuz I haven't done much in life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

foe said:


> Yeah,33. I mean I do look 23-28 range but gonna be 34 in a couple of months.
> 
> I'm just insecure about my age for some reason. Prob cuz I haven't done much in life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You should just go for it mate - that's not much of a difference at all, especially if you look even younger.

Don't worry if you haven't done all that much - you can just start now.


----------



## foe

Thanks, Don.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Esugi78

I have no random thoughs, just bored at work. But is it actually random thoughts anyway? I mean you're going to a thread called "random thoughts". By doing that you already know that you're going to purposely post something that's in your mind... which eliminate the random factor... does it not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

One day I'm going to go to the Maldives.


----------



## IcedOver

Over the past few years I've been close to having something happen with a few women, but they flaked. The two with whom I got the closest share some uncanny similarities. They're the same age (33), both have the digits "666" in that order in their phone numbers, both are 5'10" or taller, both told me that they've bounded around to many jobs over the years, both are very flaky (to the point of seeming like they have mental issues), and now I find from their social media accounts that both are dumb-as-rocks (no other kind exists, though) supporters of the socialist bernie sanders. Makes sense.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i wanna see the next earth and fire avatar


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I believe in science. I just don't trust scientists.


----------



## Skeletra

They just found a guy in his thirties dead in his appartment in the city next to mine.
30s! Holy **** that's young.
He was found by family and they don't think he's been there for more than just a few days. It doesn't look like a criminal case, but his young age makes it suspicious.
Jesus. I really hope someone murdered him. Or that he OD'd on something. They aren't sure if they've been able to contact all of his family.. I hope he has more family. I hope it wasn't one of his kids that found him. I really hope he wasn't almost all alone. ouf I don't like reading things like that.
Makes me feel fragile, and makes me feel like this is my near future.
Who would miss me if I died? What would the article say? How many days would it take before anyone missed me or even found me?
It's horrible http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man, you can't make this stuff up. I went to the grocery store today with my dad.. I was just walking around with my cart and this woman stops me and starts talking to me. Now I thought this was very odd right off the bat because people never start talking to me for no reason.

And the thing about it is that she was talking really, really quiet. Like barely above a whisper. I could not hear exactly what she was saying but she eventually asked "Can you help me?". I'm like "What? What do you want me to do?" and she says she just needs like 2-3 dollars. Now here I am in a store with a cart and I have a few things in it and I have to tell her that I don't have any money. Because basically what I do is I go with my dad and we divide up the shopping list so we get the shopping done faster. But I have no money (obviously). I would have given her the money if I had it. I know she thought I was lying when I said I had no money. I know she would have probably spent it on alcohol or something (she just gave off the drug addict vibe).

I felt bad for her. Who knows why she was in that situation or what her story was. I can only imagine how humiliating it would be to ask a random stranger for money in a store like that. And then the whole time after that I was hoping I wouldn't see her again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Who would miss me if I died?


 I would. I read at least one of your posts every day. This forum is like that. Lots of people read your posts and never say much. When someone disappears from here we don't have a big discussion about it but I have a feeling almost all of the regulars notice. And we're all secretly hoping they're OK.


----------



## Charmander

Well that Chinese food was disappointing. 

Edit: Didn't notice that this was 30+. Sorry for the intrusion. :b


----------



## funnynihilist

Charmander said:


> Well that Chinese food was disappointing.


I find that it usually is these days


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> Man, you can't make this stuff up. I went to the grocery store today with my dad.. I was just walking around with my cart and this woman stops me and starts talking to me. Now I thought this was very odd right off the bat because people never start talking to me for no reason.
> 
> And the thing about it is that she was talking really, really quiet. Like barely above a whisper. I could not hear exactly what she was saying but she eventually asked "Can you help me?". I'm like "What? What do you want me to do?" and she says she just needs like 2-3 dollars. Now here I am in a store with a cart and I have a few things in it and I have to tell her that I don't have any money. Because basically what I do is I go with my dad and we divide up the shopping list so we get the shopping done faster. But I have no money (obviously). I would have given her the money if I had it. I know she thought I was lying when I said I had no money. I know she would have probably spent it on alcohol or something (she just gave off the drug addict vibe).
> 
> I felt bad for her. Who knows why she was in that situation or what her story was. I can only imagine how humiliating it would be to ask a random stranger for money in a store like that. And then the whole time after that I was hoping I wouldn't see her again.


Try not to feel too bad, it's nice that you're even thinking/worrying about her.

I once accidentally gave £10 to someone who came up for me with the same kind of addict vibe because it was the only thing in my pocket. I hope it was spent on something worthwhile but unfortunately you never know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> Try not to feel too bad, it's nice that you're even thinking/worrying about her.
> 
> I once accidentally gave £10 to someone who came up for me with the same kind of addict vibe because it was the only thing in my pocket. I hope it was spent on something worthwhile but unfortunately you never know.


 Oh and the worst part? When we were driving home I could see that there was something on the road up ahead and it just had that look about it. I knew it was going to be a dead animal of some kind but I was REALLY hoping not. And of course it was a dog. I didn't look too close because it's just horrible to think that it probably belonged to someone. I guess people who get out more are probably used to seeing two things like that that totally suck but I guess I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh and the worst part? When we were driving home I could see that there was something on the road up ahead and it just had that look about it. I knew it was going to be a dead animal of some kind but I was REALLY hoping not. And of course it was a dog. I didn't look too close because it's just horrible to think that it probably belonged to someone. I guess people who get out more are probably used to seeing two things like that that totally suck but I guess I wasn't expecting it.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> They just found a guy in his thirties dead in his appartment in the city next to mine.
> 30s! Holy **** that's young.
> He was found by family and they don't think he's been there for more than just a few days. It doesn't look like a criminal case, but his young age makes it suspicious.
> Jesus. I really hope someone murdered him. Or that he OD'd on something. They aren't sure if they've been able to contact all of his family.. I hope he has more family. I hope it wasn't one of his kids that found him. I really hope he wasn't almost all alone. ouf I don't like reading things like that.
> Makes me feel fragile, and makes me feel like this is my near future.
> Who would miss me if I died? What would the article say? How many days would it take before anyone missed me or even found me?
> It's horrible http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


 Are you concerned he took his life or if it was from natural causes?

People would miss you if you weren't around. Here at sas it seems like most people are fond of you and I consider you a friend here. 31 is still young and you've got plenty of time for family life. How are things going with your boyfriend?


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> Are you concerned he took his life or if it was from natural causes?
> 
> People would miss you if you weren't around. Here at sas it seems like most people are fond of you and I consider you a friend here. 31 is still young and you've got plenty of time for family life. How are things going with your boyfriend?


Both actually.
I know suicide aid in Norway is ****. It's really sad that they practically don't get any help. This would be another case of a failing system people pretend is good enough because they don't really care.
If he died naturally, how bad did his health have to be? How bad is my health compared? I'm not at all in shape myself. How can someone die of natural causes when their life has barely just begun? Ouf, I get a really bad feeling about things like this.

They're good. I do wish we could communicate a little better sometimes though, maybe deeper.
There are a few things I'd like to talk about, that I don't know how to talk about without implying things. And I do sometimes feel like he's lost in his own world, and I'd kind of like to know what's going on or if there is something I can help with.


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> Both actually.
> I know suicide aid in Norway is ****. It's really sad that they practically don't get any help. This would be another case of a failing system people pretend is good enough because they don't really care.
> If he died naturally, how bad did his health have to be? How bad is my health compared? I'm not at all in shape myself. How can someone die of natural causes when their life has barely just begun? Ouf, I get a really bad feeling about things like this.
> 
> They're good. I do wish we could communicate a little better sometimes though, maybe deeper.
> There are a few things I'd like to talk about, that I don't know how to talk about without implying things. And I do sometimes feel like he's lost in his own world, and I'd kind of like to know what's going on or if there is something I can help with.


I think public suicide aid is poor in most countries. Though you hear about the benefits of uk's and norways health care system, I've don't hear many complaints, so that's interesting that you say it pretends to be better than it is.

It's not best to worry about mortality, especially since we don't know the circumstances. It could be that he never tried to get help. Or he could have had some underlying health issues. And it's never too late to start taking care of your body. There's lots of stories of people in their 30s and 40s that were terribly overweight and got to the gym and eating right and transformed themselves.

Try not to put too much pressure on yourself from negative situations like these. But if this motivates you to improve your life then that can be a good thing.


----------



## SplendidBob

McFly said:


> Though you hear about the benefits of uk's and norways health care system, I've don't hear many complaints, so that's interesting that you say it pretends to be better than it is.


Oh **** man, the UK NHS for mental health is _absolutely pitiful_. The NHS is amazing if you are pregnant, they pull out no stops there, but mental health is really _really_ underfunded.


----------



## McFly

splendidbob said:


> Oh **** man, the UK NHS for mental health is _absolutely pitiful_. The NHS is amazing if you are pregnant, they pull out no stops there, but mental health is really _really_ underfunded.


That really sucks. I remember a member in the uk here talked about the suicide hotline would often not connect or they'd hang up on her. And that they were quick to diagnose mental illnesses that didn't have have symptoms related to the problems they had.


----------



## SplendidBob

@McFly my most recent interaction was that I saw a psychiatrist at the beginning of last year. He told me that the best course of treatment for me would be longer term secondary care psychotherapy (the non GP referred kind). He said he would contact the psychological team.

I think in May or June (long waiting times are standard here) I spoke to my GP explaining I hadn't heard anything, so he wrote a letter. Two weeks later the psychological assessment team wrote back saying I needed a 20 week CBT course via primary care for social anxiety before they could see me. So

1. They just decided I wasn't eligible and _didn't bother_ informing me :lol
2. No such 20 week course even exists in my area via primary care (yeh, seriously lmao).

After a lot of hassle and messing about I finally got assessed in November and was accepted, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## McFly

splendidbob said:


> @McFly my most recent interaction was that I saw a psychiatrist at the beginning of last year. He told me that the best course of treatment for me would be longer term secondary care psychotherapy (the non GP referred kind). He said he would contact the psychological team.
> 
> I think in May or June (long waiting times are standard here) I spoke to my GP explaining I hadn't heard anything, so he wrote a letter. Two weeks later the psychological assessment team wrote back saying I needed a 20 week CBT course via primary care for social anxiety before they could see me. So
> 
> 1. They just decided I wasn't eligible and _didn't bother_ informing me :lol
> 2. No such 20 week course even exists in my area via primary care (yeh, seriously lmao).
> 
> After a lot of hassle and messing about I finally got assessed in November and was accepted, but haven't heard back yet.


Strange. Almost like they don't want to be bothered treating people and act flaky to get out of it. I hope that finally pulls through for you soon.


----------



## SplendidBob

McFly said:


> Strange. Almost like they don't want to be bothered treating people and act flaky to get out of it. I hope that finally pulls through for you soon.


It all had a very administrative "try to refuse as many people as you can" feel


----------



## harrison

splendidbob said:


> @McFly my most recent interaction was that I saw a psychiatrist at the beginning of last year. He told me that the best course of treatment for me would be longer term secondary care psychotherapy (the non GP referred kind). He said he would contact the psychological team.
> 
> I think in May or June (long waiting times are standard here) I spoke to my GP explaining I hadn't heard anything, so he wrote a letter. Two weeks later the psychological assessment team wrote back saying I needed a 20 week CBT course via primary care for social anxiety before they could see me. So
> 
> 1. They just decided I wasn't eligible and _didn't bother_ informing me :lol
> 2. No such 20 week course even exists in my area via primary care (yeh, seriously lmao).
> 
> After a lot of hassle and messing about I finally got assessed in November and was accepted, but haven't heard back yet.


It's really sad how the system is so bad there Bob - sorry to hear it.

I think we're very lucky here in Australia - when I came back from Indonesia at the end of last year I went to a local GP for a medical script and she started asking about me and my situation. I'd never even seen this doctor before - but she was amazing.

She asked straight away if I would like to talk to a psychologist - so I said sure, as I had just started living on my own and appreciated the chance to talk to someone about it all. I saw him a few days later and then each week for about 5 or 6 weeks until I came up here to Sydney. He was a psychologist with a PhD I think. A nice guy.

We get about 10 free sessions a year here I think - but I think they can extend it or something. It's a good system.


----------



## SplendidBob

don said:


> It's really sad how the system is so bad there Bob - sorry to hear it.
> 
> I think we're very lucky here in Australia - when I came back from Indonesia at the end of last year I went to a local GP for a medical script and she started asking about me and my situation. I'd never even seen this doctor before - but she was amazing.
> 
> She asked straight away if I would like to talk to a psychologist - so I said sure, as I had just started living on my own and appreciated the chance to talk to someone about it all. I saw him a few days later and then each week for about 5 or 6 weeks until I came up here to Sydney. He was a psychologist with a PhD I think. A nice guy.
> 
> We get about 10 free sessions a year here I think - but I think they can extend it or something. It's a good system.


It might be I am being overly harsh though I guess, or that my own experience isn't typical 

That sounds pretty good though Don. It doesn't sound too dissimilar to our own primary care system, but I would guess that the difference may well be in the level of expertese in the therapists. The secondary care assessor (who had done a bucketload of training) wasn't exactly positive about our system when I finally spoke to her. Lots of pressure from the government to keep the max number of sessions low etc.

Hard to know how good or bad it is here I guess though as I only really have my own experience to go by.


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> I think public suicide aid is poor in most countries. Though you hear about the benefits of uk's and norways health care system, I've don't hear many complaints, so that's interesting that you say it pretends to be better than it is.
> 
> It's not best to worry about mortality, especially since we don't know the circumstances. It could be that he never tried to get help. Or he could have had some underlying health issues. And it's never too late to start taking care of your body. There's lots of stories of people in their 30s and 40s that were terribly overweight and got to the gym and eating right and transformed themselves.
> 
> Try not to put too much pressure on yourself from negative situations like these. But if this motivates you to improve your life then that can be a good thing.


The year suicide attempts raised by 40% they closed down most mental aid offers. Those where two separate news articles. 
My best friend had attempted suicide 2 times in a month. 3rd time she was placed on suicide watch. That meant she got strapped to a bed and sendt home after 12 hours. A bit soon for someone who was in the week before if you ask me. They treated her like a baby. Talking with that baby speech voice. Of course she came back a few days later. Same story. They told her she shouldn't do that. Like that helps when you're that far down :-/. If there is a suicide hotline, then it's not advertised at all. Yet everyone say our system is great. That we are the best at taking care of people in the world. If this is the best... Well, ****.
As splendidbob says, it has a "try to refuse as many people as you can" feel.

You're right though, I shouldn't worry about mortality. We had a tubby kid in class as a kid, if he never took care of himself, I bet he'd get quite large and at least have the classical heart and vascular health threats to worry about. Worse if he picked up smoking and had poor drinking habits. I guess there are a lot of factors that play in. Still really sad though.
But it does make me feel a "little" pressure. I'm not going to get on with anything until I'm good enough to get a decent job though. So.. Kind of stuck here. Heh.

Edit: My drivers instructor knew the guy. 33 years old. He was really depressed and he was super stressed about money. He had a massive gambling problem and had huge debts even internationally. He did have a kind of girlfriend which was likely the one who found him. ouf.


----------



## komorikun

Did my civic duty.


----------



## Skeletra

You know when you're laying in bed trying to sleep. Then after a while you slip into a fuzzy, completely calm, peaceful, and almost "unreal" state as you are about to fall asleep.
That feeling is the best feeling. I wish that would last longer.


----------



## IcedOver

Well today I am officially The 40-Year-Old Virgin!

It was kind of awkward at work today because I know that they have my birthday on file, as I've gotten cards and sung to in the past (although not last year). I thought they knew that kind of stuff is embarrassing for me and was even thinking of telling someone not to do it, but I didn't. So at one point the entire office came in and started singing. I didn't know that anybody would have put a person's age on anybody's birthday calendar entry. In an office setting, that's kind of tacky, as it's not like you're buddy-buddy with these people. I don't necessarily want folks to know my age unless I tell them. Yet the card they gave me was a "you're 40" card, and all the newer younger people in the office now know my age. I was kind of embarrassed when they were singing, so I didn't quite look around and find out if the co-worker on whom I have a crush was in, but it doesn't look like she signed the card. I don't think she was in today.


----------



## Esugi78

Damn it Icedover you beat me by a couple of years. I'll be that soon. Mmm maybe I can do porn? 40 year old virgin with tiny penis... surely there's a fetish for that?

Anyway, my not so random thought... was working earlier when I met a customer that has a very low self esteem. The first word that came out of her mouth after I asked them for their drinks (i'm working server) was that she's sorry for being so awkward. And then of course throughout the whole time she kept apologising whenever I ask how they're doing. I'm an introvert but I have no problem with confidence... I felt bad that she feel the need to apologise so much. I had have a mind to giving her some advice on how to be more confident but I also felt that it's not something that I should meddle in. She was dining with her dad I think and I didn't want to step on toes. I don't know... I really feel like I should've said something... maybe the next time I see her I will...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mom is unbelievably and irrationally terrified of salmonella. Recently, I started eating more chicken breast to try and eat something that is relatively healthy, low fat and filling. She went off the deep end when she saw the raw chicken. Even though I was doing absolutely everything right and handling it safely, I had to go through about two hours of her obsessively talking about how everyone was gonna die from salmonella. 

But she eats at fast food joints. I have asked her if she believes minimum wage employees are clean and safe when they prepare the food she eats. I also tried to remind her that chicken is one of the most popular foods in the world and people are not dropping like flies from salmonella. She just continues with her irrational rant about what she saw on TV.


----------



## SA go0n

IcedOver said:


> Well today I am officially The 40-Year-Old Virgin!
> 
> It was kind of awkward at work today because I know that they have my birthday on file, as I've gotten cards and sung to in the past (although not last year). I thought they knew that kind of stuff is embarrassing for me and was even thinking of telling someone not to do it, but I didn't. So at one point the entire office came in and started singing. I didn't know that anybody would have put a person's age on anybody's birthday calendar entry. In an office setting, that's kind of tacky, as it's not like you're buddy-buddy with these people. I don't necessarily want folks to know my age unless I tell them. Yet the card they gave me was a "you're 40" card, and all the newer younger people in the office now know my age. I was kind of embarrassed when they were singing, so I didn't quite look around and find out if the co-worker on whom I have a crush on was in, but it doesn't look like she signed the card. I don't think she was in today.


Congrats on the birthday. The 40-year old virgin birthday is always a special one. I will be celebrating it in a little over 4 years. Hopefully your workplace doesn't know about you being a virgin. (that would suck)


----------



## IcedOver

Thanks for the birthday wishes, guys. The addition of another number to your age doesn't really mean much, but "40" does psychologically stink, especially if you have nothing to show for it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my dad (literally) broke the couch today. I heard some commotion and went to see what it was. My dad had the couch upside down and was looking sorrowfully at the tangled mess of broken springs. He tells me he sat down and basically hit the floor. My mom says she's not buying another one. The living room has one chair without the couch. This should be.......interesting. :lol


----------



## Kadena local female

Feel stuck and lost. Don't know what to do. No hope nor energy. Just feeling of haste. Sorry for this negative post.


----------



## IcedOver

We're voting today, and this co-worker came in to work today for the evening (meaning he's not going to get a chance to vote) asking if anybody knew where he could vote. This is a slacker-type dude in his 30s who looks like he'd be of the rabble who supports the socialist sack of sh!t sanders, but he's a nice guy and good co-worker, so I won't hold that against him. He thought he could vote somewhere downtown, didn't even know he had to vote in his own district. It just goes to show you, doesn't it?


----------



## komorikun

I guess the mailmen don't deliver to apartment buildings here. I was home all day and they didn't even bother to knock on my door. Just left a "missed you" note in my mailbox. The mailbox is inside the lobby, next to the elevators. So incredibly.....LAZY. I also know from previous experience that they don't do 2nd or 3rd deliveries either. In California, they would always try but not here.....Just amazing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I guess the mailmen don't deliver to apartment buildings here. I was home all day and they didn't even bother to knock on my door. Just left a "missed you" note in my mailbox.


 Yep. That's the USPS for you. Just when you start to think there's some base level of suck that they cannot possibly drop below, it happens and your order just disappears into nothingness.

Last time that happened to me, it was tea. Not just any tea but $40 worth of tea. Completely disappeared into the bowels of my local post office for 3 days. They didn't even leave a note with mine. They SAID they left a note but I know for a fact they didn't.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. That's the USPS for you. Just when you start to think there's some base level of suck that they cannot possibly drop below, it happens and your order just disappears into nothingness.
> 
> Last time that happened to me, it was tea. Not just any tea but $40 worth of tea. Completely disappeared into the bowels of my local post office for 3 days. They didn't even leave a note with mine. They SAID they left a note but I know for a fact they didn't.


And they were obviously inside the building since the mailbox is in the lobby next to the elevators. They can't claim they couldn't get inside the building. I believe USPS has the keys to the main entrance of most apartment buildings. UPS and FEDEX don't but at least they will use an elevator and knock on your door.

A lot of buildings around here are walk-ups, so I can see how it's a pain to lug stuff upstairs...but come on...is the elevator so hard to use?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> And they were obviously inside the building since the mailbox is in the lobby next to the elevators. They can't claim they couldn't get inside the building. I believe USPS has the keys to the main entrance of most apartment buildings. UPS and FEDEX don't but at least they will use an elevator and knock on your door.
> 
> A lot of buildings around here are walk-ups, so I can see how it's a pain to lug stuff upstairs...but come on...is the elevator so hard to use?


 Here's a good one. I recently ordered a CPU for my computer (over $100). They sent the damn thing through the USPS. When it finally got here I was waiting for it because it took so long. So I had been watching the tracking as it inched along.

The mail lady walks up to me, starts to hand it to me.....AND DROPS IT! :O The sad thing is that it took so long I was afraid to send it back. Fortunately, it seems to be fine but my god. Imagine how many delicate things just get destroyed like that.


----------



## LostinReverie

I just woke up one day and saw a completely different person in the mirror. Are you supposed to age overnight like that? I look like I gained 2 decades all of a sudden.


----------



## IcedOver

Holy mackerel, this girl at work is looking nice today in a B&W striped dress! Her ultra-hipster, significantly-older-looking boyfriend (whose photos she annoyingly has on her desk) is insanely lucky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The big day has finally arrived. Rather anticlimactically. I think my dad has finally done a number on the Dyson vacuum cleaner. 

I used it a few days ago for my room and I kept noticing it was making this terrible whistling sound....which through common sense, I figured was probably a problem with one of the rubber seals. 

Well, as it turns out, when you empty this vacuum cleaner, you have to take the clear canister thing off and dump it in the trash. Which is nice and convenient and easy. The only problem is that at the point where this canister joins with the rest of the unit, there is this sort of lopsided ovalish rubber seal that ABSOLUTELY MUST sit perfectly on the rounded plastic surface of that canister thingee. 


The bigger problem with this is that if you're not careful (or you just don't know what you're doing) you can do this wrong when you put this part back on and the rubber seal can get twisted and squished and deformed between two hard pieces of plastic. At which point, you're kinda ****ed because it doesn't just spring right back into shape when you realize you've ****ed up and smash-twisted the holy living **** out of it and try to correct your error.

So I noticed that now one end of this seal does not sit flat like it's supposed to over the opening that it is supposed to seal. So now, what we basically have is a BIG HOLE right there where all the nice dirt that we've sucked up is supposed to be deposited into the collection bin. I'm no genius but that's probably not good. 

Now I know I didn't do this and my mom doesn't ever use it. So who does that leave? The guy who uses the vacuum cleaner every single day. My dad. Now the thing about it is when we first bought this thing, I noticed that seal was vulnerable to exactly this type of thing and I remember telling him "Now when you go to put this part back on, if something doesn't seem right, DON'T force it and check to make sure you're not getting this rubber seal twisted and smashed all to hell". Of course he nodded and agreed with me that this would indeed not be a desirable thing.

Yes. I have vacuum cleaner anxiety. At any rate, I can probably rig it so it's usable again but I'm just gonna wait for a while and see if there are any entertaining "discussions" about it.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> I guess the mailmen don't deliver to apartment buildings here. I was home all day and they didn't even bother to knock on my door. Just left a "missed you" note in my mailbox.


I've had the mail person do that to me while I was at home...and I live in a house. :/

Our mailman is awesome...our mail lady, not nearly so much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Sound of Silence said:


> I just woke up one day and saw a completely different person in the mirror. Are you supposed to age overnight like that? I look like I gained 2 decades all of a sudden.


 This is pretty much what happened to me the day after I tried to exfoliate with fine grit sandpaper.


----------



## IcedOver

I probably should have put it in this forum, but I posted in "The Work Place" forum about my difficulty trying to extract myself mentally from the job I've been at for fifteen years. The folks on this forum would be more likely to relate, though. Have any of you guys been in jobs for many years and found it hard to dig up the roots you've laid in a particular job? Things are really bad at this place at the moment. I literally *hate* being at this job, more than I ever have, yet I can't bring myself to quit because of how convenient it is.

The only upside is that the job market must be better than it seems. This guy who was with us for two weeks as a temp got a full-time position offered to him. He was so high-strung, so needy and spastic, and seemed like he couldn't concentrate on anything, that I can't believe anybody would hire him. I didn't ask what job he got, but if he can get a job, who can't?


----------



## Skeletra

The fuc.. Woke up with a bruise on my nose today :s
I don't recall hitting my face


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> The fuc.. Woke up with a bruise on my nose today :s
> I don't recall hitting my face


 Maybe you slept with your nose smashed against something. Did it go away?


----------



## LostinReverie

IcedOver said:


> if he can get a job, who can't?


Me.

Unrelated, but just how a youtube tangent turns into watching Budd Dwyer's suicide is beyond me


----------



## mousey01

IcedOver said:


> I probably should have put it in this forum, but I posted in "The Work Place" forum about my difficulty trying to extract myself mentally from the job I've been at for fifteen years. The folks on this forum would be more likely to relate, though. Have any of you guys been in jobs for many years and found it hard to dig up the roots you've laid in a particular job? Things are really bad at this place at the moment. I literally *hate* being at this job, more than I ever have, yet I can't bring myself to quit because of how convenient it is.
> 
> The only upside is that the job market must be better than it seems. This guy who was with us for two weeks as a temp got a full-time position offered to him. He was so high-strung, so needy and spastic, and seemed like he couldn't concentrate on anything, that I can't believe anybody would hire him. I didn't ask what job he got, but if he can get a job, who can't?


He could be a graduate, a computer whizz, a scientist, a tradesman, have skills which are in need. As you say he was only there as a temp. He didn't give a **** about the job.


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe you slept with your nose smashed against something. Did it go away?


I fell asleep with my glasses on. I remembered later on :b. It'll take a few more days to go all the way away ^^.


----------



## IcedOver

"Scream: The TV Series" was on MTV last year, but I never got around to watching it past the first episode, and then it disappeared from On Demand. Last night they showed the first few episodes, and I watched a couple. At the first commercial break of the first episode, a commercial came on for the second season premiering later this month. Unless I'm mistaken (and I hope I am), they showed the reveal of the killer from the previous season right in that commercial for the new season, so fast that I couldn't even grab the remote. What the hell, man?!? Why would they do that? It's not like every person watching these reruns watched the entire season last year, and they're airing the reruns to bring in new viewers. Spoiling the killer is really stupid. Just a warning if you try to watch this -- don't watch the commercials.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## harrison

^^^ Jesus Christ what's that thing?

You better kill it.


----------



## AllTheSame

^ that looks like a centipede and a cockroach and a spider had a baby. Or something. Ffs it'd be on the bottom of my shoe, wouldn't have been time to take a picture.


----------



## komorikun

I got it into a plastic container and dumped it out the window onto the ledge. They eat cockroaches, so I didn't want to kill it. It was huge and even though I have no troubles killing roaches with my bare hands I squealed like a little girl as I was trying to get that thing into the container.

Now there is a little one exploring my bedroom. It's walking on the ceiling. Hope it doesn't fall into my tea.


Edit:

It just kept wandering and wandering. I couldn't take it anymore and dumped it into the hallway. Will probably get some good munchies tonight. There are always cockroaches cruising the hallways at night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got it into a plastic container and dumped it out the window onto the ledge. They eat cockroaches, so I didn't want to kill it. It was huge and even though I have no troubles killing roaches with my bare hands I squealed like a little girl as I was trying to get that thing into the container.
> 
> Now there is a little one exploring my bedroom. It's walking on the ceiling. Hope it doesn't fall into my tea.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It just kept wandering and wandering. I couldn't take it anymore and dumped it into the hallway. Will probably get some good munchies tonight. There are always cockroaches cruising the hallways at night.


 How can you not be afraid of spiders but be afraid of centipedes at the same time? They give me the same creepy vibe. Anything that has more than four legs and can climb a wall or walk upside down on the ceiling just creeps me out.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> I got it into a plastic container and dumped it out the window onto the ledge. They eat cockroaches, so I didn't want to kill it. It was huge and even though I have no troubles killing roaches with my bare hands I squealed like a little girl as I was trying to get that thing into the container.


I get those a lot; just dealt with one a couple days ago in fact. They stick to humid areas of the house like your bathroom. I try never to squash any bug, but put them outside. Sometimes these guys are so fast that I can't get a bowl over them without accidentally bringing it down on their body or their legs. Their legs shear off extremely easily, and when they're separated, the legs still twitch and flex for a while on the floor like something in a horror movie.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> How can you not be afraid of spiders but be afraid of centipedes at the same time? They give me the same creepy vibe. Anything that has more than four legs and can climb a wall or walk upside down on the ceiling just creeps me out.


Well, the spiders I get are way smaller and they don't move around much. They just find some corner and make a web. The centipedes roam around a lot, which is unnerving. And just look at all those legs, Yuck!


----------



## estse

I'm in love-ish with a youngish woman I never talked to whose band I saw live once when they were on tour (there were two cute girls in the other band, but those girls were even younger) and played a show in the city with one of my friend's bands about a year ago. I recently remembered her neo-hippy-ish psychadelic music act and looked them up online, leading to me finding her social media accounts. She is quite lovely and has amazing curves that scientifically make her an ideal mate-canidate for creating offspring. If only the world existed for which I was with her and not here. Oh well. I'm sure she's happy in Texas. As long as she's happy I can pretend to be happy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I saw this Youtube video where this dude stuck a bottle rocket between his buttcheeks and had someone light it. Predictably, it all went wrong and it didn't launch because the fire shooting across his cheeks caused him to clench tighter. So the thing just burned his *** with sparks and exploded. I watched that like 30 times and laughed so hard I couldn't breathe. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It just occurred to me that there doesn't seem to be any good reason why the human race hasn't eliminated fractions yet. Why does a building need to be 35.4 feet long when you can just make it 36 feet long and make the math simpler? 

My teachers hated me because I always asked such dumb questions. Like when they tried to teach me complicated math I would just ask why it needed to be so complicated. They didn't care. Their whole job is to make you accept things the way they are. 

Tear everything down and start over. Make everything even! 

(probably nobody is gonna get that)


----------



## millenniumman75

komorikun said:


>


You should leave it a note and tell it to stay away from your living quarters! :lol


----------



## AllTheSame

Why can't choir and band concerts be on a Friday night, or on the weekend? I have absolutely nothing, nada going on this weekend (which is good, and bad) but no, the choir concert for my youngest is on a Tuesday night, the band concert for my oldest is Thursday. Ffs does anyone think this stuff through at all? No idea when my middle child's band concert is but I'd put money on it that it's gonna be a week night.


----------



## Euripides

I just really realised the girl I was living with made more money walking dogs, than I did writing scripts for a Hollywood production company.
Being a writer


----------



## IcedOver

You'd think that a restaurant or any business making fun of its customers' appearance is a bad move, right? In the past month or so I've gone quite a few times to a sub shop called Penn Station. They're pretty decent. The kitchen is right beside the small dining area, so all the employees' bullsh!tting/singing is audible to the entire place. I've heard more than once a couple employees claiming to like bernie sanders, so I can't say anything positive about the level of sense running around the place. Yesterday I was in and waited by the cash register until my sandwich was ready, then took it over to sit down. Perhaps they thought I had take-out and didn't realize I just went to a booth a tad removed (or didn't care), because they started commenting on my hair. I'll admit, I need a cut, as it's become a tad messy. One guy said commented on how I had the curls or waves on the top and short on the sides, that it was "the Tony Curtis" (I'm surprised these guys even know who Tony Curtis is). I should have turned around and waved, but didn't.


----------



## millenniumman75

Euripides said:


> I just really realised the girl I was living with made more money walking dogs, than I did writing scripts for a Hollywood production company.
> Being a writer


I would bet that is how may began, though. You're young. It can happen.


----------



## Skeletra

Ever seen early childhood videos of yourself?
I watched me at 4 years old and I never shut up. Literally blabbing all the time. When did I become so silent? Such a sharp contrast.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Ever seen early childhood videos of yourself?
> I watched me at 4 years old and I never shut up. Literally blabbing all the time. When did I become so silent? Such a sharp contrast.


 No. But I have to confess it's more fun having random memories that just come out of nowhere. Like this one time when a neighbor lady saw me chasing a chicken and complained to my mom because she said it scared her daughter. :lol


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. But I have to confess it's more fun having random memories that just come out of nowhere. Like this one time when a neighbor lady saw me chasing a chicken and complained to my mom because she said it scared her daughter. :lol


:lol cute memory


----------



## DarrellLicht

Skeletra said:


> Ever seen early childhood videos of yourself?
> I watched me at 4 years old and I never shut up. Literally blabbing all the time. When did I become so silent? Such a sharp contrast.


My mother threw out all our home videos. What kind of mom does this? possibly the kind that doesn't want video evidence exhibiting their certain behavior patterns..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Who else really hates that painful moment when you've just realized you have a really ripe pimple on your back and you've just scraped the living piss out of it because you had an itch and you didn't know it was there?


----------



## Skeletra

DarrellLicht said:


> My mother threw out all our home videos. What kind of mom does this? possibly the kind that doesn't want video evidence exhibiting their certain behavior patterns..


That sucks. There could be other reasons she did it. Did you ever ask her?



WillYouStopDave said:


> Who else really hates that painful moment when you've just realized you have a really ripe pimple on your back and you've just scraped the living piss out of it because you had an itch and you didn't know it was there?


Apply some cold wet toilet paper (you know, tap water) on it until the blood stops. That stops the stinging feeling as well


----------



## DarrellLicht

Skeletra said:


> That sucks. There could be other reasons she did it. Did you ever ask her?


I'm pretty sure she's going to be evasive about it. I grew tired of that routine a while ago. She's also been on anti-depressants for at least a few years and it's made her behave in a very detached way.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Apply some cold wet toilet paper (you know, tap water) on it until the blood stops. That stops the stinging feeling as well


 The problem is I was wearing one of my favorite light grey shirts (I love grey shirts) and, well, it was a mess before I could do anything. Remains to be seen if the washer saves the day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I finally pulled my fan out. It's one of those Lasko fans with the remote control. Remote takes two AAA batteries. So I went to get two AAA batteries out of the bulk pack of AAA batteries I bought at Costco maybe a year ago. I put the first set of AAA Duracell batteries from Costco in the fan remote and pressed buttons. Nothing. I thought that (obviously) this must have been a set of AAA batteries that I had already used and somehow just put back in the pack (because I'm a dummy more often than I like to think I am). 

So I checked a second and third and fourth pair. Guess what? NONE of them work. I'm thinking maybe it's because the remote is probably a POS and it has something to do with the way the contacts are made. Probably the Duracell batteries are not making contact the way the cheap POS batteries you buy from the dollar store do. The cheap POS batteries you buy from the dollar store actually work. Now I need to check those other batteries somehow and see if they work in anything else.


----------



## IcedOver

Great. At this fvcking job that is getting more aggravating week by week, we don't necessarily call in the whole staff if we are slow. Yesterday I told the guy who usually handles the scheduling that I (I'm a supervisor) didn't want this one woman called in because I don't like her and she doesn't like me. (It's been clear since she started that this is the case.) I'm the only supervisor yesterday and today, as the other one is on vacation. He didn't call her in yesterday, but what does he do today? He calls her in as one of three people coming in. So I have to deal with this sullen ***** and feel the hatred radiating off of her on top of having a ton to do myself and the stress of finishing up three projects.


----------



## IcedOver

Kind of bummed. I just found out my sister is getting a divorce. She is 49 and he is 56 (I believe), they've been married for 25 years, and have two daughters aged 21 and 18. As far as I know, it's not a "cheating" thing, just an incompatibility/tired of his attitude deal. To be honest, I've never been too fond of his personality, but that's less to do with him than the fact that I feel he's never really liked me personally (and I don't blame him). What concerns me is that this is going to be a "jump on him" thing in our family and that he'll be alienated despite being part of our family for so long (his parents have been deceased for years). Also, it looks like my sister is getting the house when I feel it should be him. He's a good guy aside from any attitude he has, although of course I don't know how bad things may be behind closed doors. He has worked hard to provide for his family, working two jobs as long as I've known him -- as a firefighter (a job his dad also had) and at an office job. He's kind of more "old school" -- a provider who may not necessarily be Mr. Feelings, but works for the security of his family. That has to be appreciated despite any personality flaws. If he has paid more into the house, why shouldn't he get it? 

Of course a disclaimer: I'm in no way a proponent of marriage. I'll never marry and I think it's kind of a bad thing. Despite that, my family doesn't have a history of divorce. My parents have been married for 54 years, and my mom's siblings have/had a history of long marriages; so have some cousins. That's kind of the "old school" -- sticking with it, especially if you have kids. My nieces are growing up, and perhaps my sister and her husband have "stuck with it" because of them. Currently the older one still is at home but is going to college, and the younger is getting ready to leave for college soon. I feel bad for them for any turmoil that's taking place. If my sister is making a decision that could lead to her being happier, that's a good thing in a way. I just don't want it to be a pile on of her husband or for him to be "cast out." Does anybody know what I mean? Anyway, just wanted to type that out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just farted and thought about a buzzard at the same exact moment. Next time someone asks me if I can multitask, maybe I'll tell them about that.


----------



## DarrellLicht

well, I'm on workman's comp as of now.. Just sustained a gnarly battle wound.. Even took a photo and could pm if interested..


----------



## theloneleopard

Here I am, trying in earnest to pay off credit card debt. Yet this sexy, slinky bombshell number I spied online sucked me right in.

I was doing SO good, avoiding unnecessary purchases (especially in the clothing dept.) and yet I'm adding YET ANOTHER dress to my collection of those that are never worn. In the actual event that said number actually fits like it should, _where_ am I gonna wear it!?

I *promised* myself I wouldn't buy any more clothes until I gave away more to the homeless and held the garage sale I've been talking about for ages now. :no :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

theloneleopard said:


> Here I am, trying in earnest to pay off credit card debt. Yet this sexy, slinky bombshell number I spied online sucked me right in.
> 
> I was doing SO good, avoiding unnecessary purchases (especially in the clothing dept.) and yet I'm adding YET ANOTHER dress to my collection of those that are never worn. In the actual event that said number actually fits like it should, _where_ am I gonna wear it!?


 You can always show it off on SAS. :smile2:


----------



## IcedOver

I was looking at some pocket change and noticed a penny that was particularly blemished, with ugly streaks on it. I looked at the year, and it was 2016, a penny that should be bright and shiny. That kind of fits with how this year is going -- it's already crappy, a lost cause.

As if it weren't obvious, I'm in a real funk. I can't get anything going, can't even complete something I've been trying for the last few weeks to do. I dread going to this awful job and hate every second I'm in the building.


----------



## theloneleopard

WillYouStopDave said:


> You can always show it off on SAS. :smile2:


Ha! Sure thing!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

theloneleopard said:


> Ha! Sure thing!


 Does your avatar look like Lea Thompson or do you? Or both?


----------



## theloneleopard

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does your avatar look like Lea Thompson or do you? Or both?


I have _no_ idea *looks up Lea Thompson*

Ah...I recognize the actress, now. But I'd say no, I don't think I bear any resemblance.

Maybe it's the hair that's throwing you off?


----------



## DarrellLicht

okay, It's been a week into my injury (1/4 of my right thumb got bit off by a winch) I've been walking my usual jogging route every morning to try not get a fat-*** during my layup.. I think I may resume my routine in another week. Anyways, this woman who walks her dog the same time of day seems to be acting leery/suspicious of me. She has been accompanied by another woman in the past who seemed to straight up posture me to my face. Today, she brought a tall fat balding male who periodically would make eye contact with me smile and nod as if he's trying not to make this matter awkward than it is. Meanwhile this woman gazes at the ground and acting batty/angsty as if I were something nefarious. 

Maybe I'm the one being paranoid. but I thought this is really rude and I'm offended  

This person always seemed to act a little leery so I never spoke or look at her.. Her dog is a handsome little husky who is very friendly on the other hand. 

What's next? am I going to have the police called on me? the station is a stone throw from where we are if there is any doubt with my intentions.


----------



## LostinReverie

Trying not to argue sense with these ridiculous kids, but failing.


----------



## IcedOver

DarrellLicht said:


> Anyways, this woman who walks her dog the same time of day seems to be acting leery/suspicious of me. She has been accompanied by another woman in the past who seemed to straight up posture me to my face. Today, she brought a tall fat balding male who periodically would make eye contact with me smile and nod as if he's trying not to make this matter awkward than it is. Meanwhile this woman gazes at the ground and acting batty/angsty as if I were something nefarious.


Has it been many times that you've been on the street at the same time? Perhaps she thinks that because she keeps running into you, you're keeping tabs on her schedule and going out with the intention of running into her. Women are allowed to think and suggest whatever they want about men and have people believe it, even if it doesn't have a shred of truth. I wouldn't take it personally. Just to be safe, perhaps vary your time going out.


----------



## DarrellLicht

IcedOver said:


> Has it been many times that you've been on the street at the same time?.


 yes, but I'm not going to change my route or time of regiment to make a grown up 40-something woman feel better.


----------



## intheshadows

Just waiting to go to work. Sad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

theloneleopard said:


> I have _no_ idea *looks up Lea Thompson*
> 
> Ah...I recognize the actress, now. But I'd say no, I don't think I bear any resemblance.
> 
> Maybe it's the hair that's throwing you off?


 Hmmm. Could be. I can barely see the avatar. Lots of times I've seen where someone posted a full size copy of their avatar and it looked completely different.

Anyway, didn't mean it in a bad way (I hope it didn't come off that way).


----------



## DarrellLicht

Looks like the bears are awake and abound. Debating on jogging this morning with my hand-cannon strapped to my person..


----------



## LostinReverie

I hate being me. I need release.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad turns my bathroom sink faucet lopsided and leaves it that way every time he touches it. Drives me crazy!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just did (perhaps) the strangest thing someone might do at the start of the spring/summer. I just bought a nice, thick pair of fleece sweatpants. I have been hankering for a new pair for so long because I used to wear them as my around the house casual wear all the time. My last good pair wore out years ago and I have missed them terribly ever since. My mom just looked at me like "Those are going to be hot in the summer!". I just said "Oh well. Dad keeps it 50 degrees in here with the AC blasting all day anyway". :lol 

Anyway. They're just so comfortable. Bonus points. They're black! Never had a black pair before. I was actually gonna get charcoal grey but they only had them in large and those seemed way too big. They had lighter grey in medium but I feel weird wearing light colors below a certain medium shade of grey.


----------



## IcedOver

I might have just spotted my new neighbor(s). My neighbor of 17 years, a lady in her late eighties, moved out earlier this year, and nobody has been in the place since. I've heard the owner showing a few people the apartment, but nobody has taken it. Yesterday she came by with two guys, and from what I caught of their conversation in the hallway, it sounded like they were setting up payment and such. These guys looked to be in their mid-20s, party-type dudes. I don't know if both are moving in, but I hope not and doubt it because the place, like mine, is an efficiency that is little bigger than a walk-in closet. Two people can't fit in it. At any rate, I was hoping for a middle-aged or elderly person who goes to bed at 9:00 p.m., not some dude who is undoubtedly going to be loud. As Beavis would say, "Damn it, damn it, son of a *****!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Is it just my imagination or is it really not such a good thing that the material used to make jeans is getting paper thin? I mean I found a pair of my old jeans that I've probably had for at least 15 years and I'd bet there's still at least another five years in them if I wore them every day. I just bought a pair of Levis and the denim literally feels like it's barely more substantial than the material an ordinary shirt might be made of. 

I'm used to feeling like I'm wearing clothing in public. I wore these things to take the garbage out and it felt like the wind was blowing on my bare skin under these jeans. I have little confidence in these things lasting more than a few years even with light use. If I wore them all day long for 3 days a week, I think they'd be worn out in 2 years.

Yeah. They were inexpensive but I've seen expensive jeans made of the same material. It's just what they're doing these days.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I think I got more enjoyment from this clip than I should..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I took out the trash earlier and as I'm putting it in the dumpster, I see what looks like a (fairly nice) laptop bag right there on the very top. Now I don't generally go digging through dumpsters but if I see something that looks barely used like that, I'm gonna consider grabbing it. So I looked at it and it didn't look too bad. Maybe a few little worn areas but it looked almost brand new.

So I brought it in and was looking through it and I'm thinking "Why the hell would anyone throw this away?". And then I stuck my finger in one of the little pockets these things have and I found out. There was a whole bottle of ink inside there and it was leaking. So I had ink all over my hands and it took me about half an hour with alcohol and paper towels to get that crap off my hands. I guess it goes back in the trash. It's kinda too bad because those things are not too cheap if you buy them.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay so, I'm not perfect. I'm nowhere close to perfect, to be precise. Also, I don't worship the ground on which you walk and I never will, because I don't believe in it. That is not a bad thing in my world *ahem*. I've never been fond of perfect. *shrug* How now brown cow?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I HATE this. I just hate it. This will just never stop and I know it but I always find a way to deny it or just not think about it.


----------



## IcedOver

My Penguins won the Stanley Cup yesterday (I say "my" only because I'm from Pittsburgh, not a hockey fan). During the cup presentation, they played the march from "Captain America: The First Avenger". Great music, but kind of odd that they played music from that film because probably 80% of the guys on the ice and organization aren't even American.


----------



## IcedOver

Today marks the 16th year wasted as this fvcking job. I can recall thinking in years past that no way can I allow myself to be at this place for five years, then it was no way seven years, then ten years, then fifteen. I just can't believe it's been this long, all those good years frittered away. I'm not saying I could have gotten anything much better or been happier, but this job sucks. My co-worker, who has been at the place about 14 years, seems to be close to quitting; she is getting very frustrated. If she quit, it'd be hard for me to stay on, and vice versa.


----------



## McFly

Mums drinking a lot. She got this New Amsterdam Peach and started with a few shots the other day and today drank almost an entire 750ml bottle. I've confronted her before about drinking too much and she just ignored me. But that was with beer ,she said she's never had liquor before so I don't think she knows how much is too much.


----------



## Skeletra

Damnit, my boyfriend found his birthday present tucked away in a corner in the storage room. I hid it there a week ago, thinking he wouldn't go there. I ordered it early because they only had one in his size. His birthday is in a little over a month. 
I'm not sure what the normal protocol is now, lol. Get him a new smaller gift for that day? wrap in the same gift and pretend nothing happened? Just make a nice cake and remind him that he got his birthday gift already?


----------



## jsgt

I've finally come to terms with the fact that my life sucks. Call it denial or just not wanting to live a life you describe as ****, but I finally admitted it to myself and now can call it for what it is. My life sucks, is empty/unfulfilling, has no meaning, and all the good days are behind me. It's always been this way and will always be this way, so at this point...change is just a pipe dream. Couldn't if I wanted to because I can't escape my mind. What's the joy in life when you don't enjoy being with other people and your hobbies don't fill the void anymore?


----------



## LostinReverie

Yeah, I think it's time. I don't see another way. This is it. Now the process.


----------



## IcedOver

I got a real "like" on my "regular" online dating profile on OKC, I think the first one I've gotten since I opened this account in April. (This is in contrast to the fake likes and messages from spambot accounts I get once a week.) I went to the woman's profile, she looks normal and attractive and such, then in the first sentence she says she's the mom to two teenage boys. This is more proof that people don't read. I explicitly state in my profile that you should contact me only if you do not have kids.


----------



## IcedOver

As far as a cell, I just have a semi-smartphone with minutes from TracFone. I had 15 minutes left yesterday. I turned off my phone because it was low on battery and I didn't have a charger at work. When I turned it back on, it said I was out of airtime. I chatted with the help desk representative, and she walked me through steps to fix this. I was just asking for my 15 minutes back, but when we were done, I had the original 180 minutes from my last card addition back on the phone. Hey, if a tech makes a mistake, just go with it.


----------



## glasgow3

Flatmate bragging how soon he will have a €3000/month wage and me thinking I still have a couple years to finish my studies to earn half of that with a doctor degree. It doesn't help that he is as stupid as it gets.


----------



## komorikun

I don't think I can take the heat anymore. As much as I hate the noise from the air conditioner and not being able to open my bedroom window (only have one), that baby is going in this weekend. Hard to study when the room is 85 degrees. Sleeping hasn't been too bad oddly enough. I just the have the fan blowing at me and I feel cool enough. 

I've been doing this wind tunnel thing in my apartment and up until a couple days ago I was able to get it down to 77-79 degrees at night but not anymore.... Now that it won't go much below 70 at night, my apartment stays over 80 even with the wind tunnel thing going. It's not an ideal wind tunnel since my windows all face the same direction. I put one big fan in the living room and have it facing outside, blowing the hot air from my apartment outside. And then I put my little fan in my bedroom and have it face inside, blowing the cooler air inside. 

Hope the building super doesn't say anything. He didn't last year. Cause technically it's illegal to put an air conditioner in a window that leads to a fire escape. I only got one window in the bedroom, so I don't really have a choice unless I want to sleep in the living room. I'm really not worried about a fire. This building has 4 staircases including one right near my unit.

The next apartment I live in, has to have windows facing north or east. Unless I move to somewhere with cool summers. Windows facing south-west....like my current place....inferno. And preferable a tree outside the window. There are trees here but they only reach the 3rd floor, so I get all the afternoon sunlight. Delightful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't think I can take the heat anymore. As much as I hate the noise from the air conditioner and not being able to open my bedroom window (only have one), that baby is going in this weekend. Hard to study when the room is 85 degrees. Sleeping hasn't been too bad oddly enough. I just the have the fan blowing at me and I feel cool enough.


 Have you tried just buying one of those pedestal fans with the massive head and putting it right by you and turning it on?

My room gets hot in the mornings when the sun hits this side. I put my fan right near me and turn it on. The combination of me sitting in the same spot and the fan continuously blowing actually gets almost too cold to take sometimes. I turn it off and instantly get too hot again. And so it goes.

At least the fan has a remote. We do have AC but the temps are wildly inconsistent through the place. With the sun hitting this side, it's probably a lot hotter in my room.


----------



## IcedOver

Really, really bad day at work yesterday. I had an argument with one of my managers, and it's convinced me that I *must* quit this job (which I've been at for 16 years) ASAP. I know that I can't quit without another job in place, but it's going to be very difficult finding another job and hanging on at this place until then. I'm considering applying to a job/place that rejected me five years ago.

As if work wasn't bad enough, last night I came home and heard what I feared -- my new neighbor moving in. I looked out my peephole and it was indeed the younger guy who had looked at the apartment a few weeks ago; I guess he asked them to hold it for him. I only hope he's not moving in with the guy he was with a few weeks ago, that it's just one person. I was hoping for someone elderly who goes to sleep early, but this guy looks like a party-type dude in his 20s who is undoubtedly going to be up late. This sucks.


----------



## Cepp

"Great" Britain is ****ed.


----------



## IcedOver

Craigslist has been a nemesis over the past few years, getting me close a few times only with no cigar, again and again. I posted a regular ad asking to talk to someone who is sort of on the shy side and, after refreshing it (with no replies) over a few days, I finally got two today (although I think the one woman was just commenting on my ad, not wanting to talk). The other woman said my ad piqued her interest, but I don't know that she's the kind of quiet/awkward who would want anything to do with a loser like me. She described herself pretty well and included a photo with shades on, and through the magic of Google (and her name being on the e-mail), I find that she's pretty good looking and well adjusted (again, probably wouldn't want anything to do with me). Anyway, I sent a reply with my photos an hour ago and am refreshing my e-mail, refreshing, refreshing, like usual, until I just give up. When I send a photo, I can hear the mouse clicking on the X and the laptop closing from across a city. It's inevitable disappointment again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The sound of bagpipes irritates me to the center of my bones. My entire body tingles with revulsion when I hear this sound. I don't know why. This is a unique thing that only happens when I hear bagpipes. I have always had this reaction to it.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

My kids are a wealth of information, ffs. Especially about stuff wrt cell phones and laptops and the internetz.


----------



## komo2

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rd-changes-1828218/index5.html#post1086311817


----------



## Skeletra

**** helping out my friends. If I win the lottery, I'm getting a house with two bathrooms :s


----------



## IcedOver

Another crappy day. I'm at work on Sunday, and haven't had a day off since 6/11. The woman who replied to my ad yesterday and seemed very interested to talk (and was real, not a faker) hasn't replied to my reply in the 24 hours since I sent it, a reply which included my photo. I know what that means. My upstairs neighbor is pissing off his balcony again, and in a front-facing apartment during the daytime. Most worrisome, I'm realizing that I definitely have a problem with my right leg. I've noticed over the past week plus that it's felt weaker. I usually walk very fast, and have a long and forceful stride. Recently, though, I've been finding that my right leg has felt not as powerful, like I don't have total control over it and can't put the strong push off of it that I used to. I almost feel like I might roll my ankle, and the other day I almost tripped over a concrete sidewalk ledge and into traffic. I have back problems that may be sciatica, so the best case scenario is that the nerves going down that leg are somehow affected. The alternative diagnoses are scary to say the least.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I never seem to learn. Pretty much every time I try to accomplish a bunch of things at one time it's a complete disaster.


----------



## huh

Girls are confusing.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

I wish I could just speak....really honestly here. I wish I could say...everything. Ffs. *sigh* this site is just not that easy, it's not that simple, I wish it was that straight-forward but it's just not man. It's ****** complicated.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

It's complicated as ***.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just randomly remembered how my grandmother used to tell me about the first time her and her brother ever saw a car and hid under the porch. It's weird how when you're young and someone really old tells you something like that you just think you have a lot of time before you start remembering things that way. As "before and after".


----------



## IcedOver

Preparing to go to work, and my gut is churning. It's become a very unpleasant place. I had a bit of a fight with my immediate manager on Thursday of last week, and she was out of the office on Monday and Tuesday, but is back today. It's just going to be a cold war. If she gets on my case again, it's going to be very difficult not to say "I quit" (and this after 16 miserable years of working in this hell). Obviously I don't want to quit without another job lined up, but this place is intolerable. The daily stress is too much. Even though my work may be becoming dissatisfactory (I'm currently working in a position I never asked to be in and which I told them I'm not cut out for), they don't want me to quit because it would be almost impossible to find a replacement, someone who would fit in on short notice with our peculiar and really stupid ways of doing things, and for very little money.


----------



## IcedOver

Man, women can be such a joke sometimes. So I posted a CL ad (yes, you can knock CL, but it's not without its merits at times) saying that I'm looking for someone who may also be on the reserved/quiet side. I almost never get (real) replies to my ads, so I was surprised on Saturday that a woman messaged me with a long paragraph about her interests, saying that she can be quiet at times, and is very interested in talking to me and possibly going to Kennywood at some point, which I had mentioned in the ad. She also sent a photo. I was able to look her up in FB and found that she was legit, a down-to-earth regular chick and a teacher. I replied . . . and included two photos, which was probably a mistake. No reply then; the door was slammed. I replied back today telling her she should just have asked for a photo right up front before saying she's interested. Surprisingly, she replied back:

_Sorry. Didn't mean to ghost you. Life got crazy and email got put on the back burner. Honestly, it's the Steelers addiction that did you in. I spend every Friday night from the end of August often up until almost Christmas at high school football games and just can't handle more football beyond that. No, I've never done the CL thing before either. I usually read the Missed Connections for fun. Good luck in your search, (my name).

_"Did you in"? How ridiculous. It's just a cop out. Who would need someone to be in the same things as them, just to talk and/or go do something together? It's all about looks.


----------



## komorikun

Never thought I'd feed a squirrel a piece of bread off the window ledge of my top floor apartment. I've seen a squirrel (not sure if it was this one) 3 or 4 times before. I think it climbs up the fire escape and from there walks onto the ledge. There is only a ledge on the top floor. Its tail doesn't look too good and it peed on the ledge.

Oh god. Just now I saw a little bird on the ledge looking at me in an odd way.


----------



## LostinReverie

I hate myself. I hate my life. I hate everything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Never thought I'd feed a squirrel a piece of bread off the window ledge of my top floor apartment. I've seen a squirrel (not sure if it was this one) 3 or 4 times before. I think it climbs up the fire escape and from there walks onto the ledge. There is only a ledge on the top floor. Its tail doesn't look too good and it peed on the ledge.
> 
> Oh god. Just now I saw a little bird on the ledge looking at me in an odd way.


 :lol

At least they're not centipedes. I'm not sure I know how their tails are supposed to look. I used to see a lot of them out back many years ago where we lived but I never paid much attention to them.


----------



## turtleteddy12

*scared*

I have to go to a birthday party tomorrow for a relative. I have to go! Why do I want to crawl bed and never go anywhere? I have to go because I would let family down if I stayed home. There will be non-family members there too. One of them scares the life out of me. I want to stand up for myself but I don't want to be the one to make a scene. This person really makes me angry and does things to upset me. I have to go. How do I handle this?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So in the past I have had several favorite mugs I use for coffee and tea. (Most of them disappear suddenly and are not seen again for weeks).

I kept wondering why my coffee sometimes tasted like cheap perfume. I thought it was my imagination. Then one day I noticed one of my favorite mugs sitting in front of the AC vent with a dryer sheet in it. And I suddenly realized that must be why sometimes the air that comes out of the AC vent in my room stinks like a dryer sheet. 

And then I realized that's also probably why my coffee often tastes/smells like a cheap dryer sheet. :O:O:O

So I got a coffee cup with my initial on it and I said "Please don't put a dryer sheet in this cup"


----------



## LostinReverie

It sucks giving up on your dreams, but it's also a relief. Now just to pay off the massive amount I owe when attempting to pursue those dreams with the peanuts I'm currently being paid. Too bad the bank isn't an elephant.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

3 flats since i started riding my bike this year. I think i should buy new tubes. But this time i'm getting the perforation resistant tubes.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

NerdlySquared said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> I remember having that exact same sentiment at 30


Whoops bit late with my reply :smile2:

Thanks Nerdly! It feels a lot better to be 30½


----------



## Globe_Trekker

millenniumman75 said:


> Tillykke med fødselsdagen!


Mange tak! Undskyld forsinkelsen


----------



## komorikun

Why am I hearing so many ****ing fireworks? Is today the 4th?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Why am I hearing so many ****ing fireworks? Is today the 4th?


 Not yet but they usually go for several days before (sometimes after).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's getting to where I just hate it when I see daylight. I almost wish it would just stay night forever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I ate beans today. Came and sat down a few minutes ago and gave birth to a fart that sounded like the word "Jazz" spoken in a really deep, bassy voice.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I don't think I can take the heat anymore. As much as I hate the noise from the air conditioner and not being able to open my bedroom window (only have one), that baby is going in this weekend. Hard to study when the room is 85 degrees. Sleeping hasn't been too bad oddly enough. I just the have the fan blowing at me and I feel cool enough.
> 
> I've been doing this wind tunnel thing in my apartment and up until a couple days ago I was able to get it down to 77-79 degrees at night but not anymore.... Now that it won't go much below 70 at night, my apartment stays over 80 even with the wind tunnel thing going. It's not an ideal wind tunnel since my windows all face the same direction. I put one big fan in the living room and have it facing outside, blowing the hot air from my apartment outside. And then I put my little fan in my bedroom and have it face inside, blowing the cooler air inside.
> 
> Hope the building super doesn't say anything. He didn't last year. Cause technically it's illegal to put an air conditioner in a window that leads to a fire escape. I only got one window in the bedroom, so I don't really have a choice unless I want to sleep in the living room. I'm really not worried about a fire. This building has 4 staircases including one right near my unit.
> 
> The next apartment I live in, has to have windows facing north or east. Unless I move to somewhere with cool summers. Windows facing south-west....like my current place....inferno. And preferable a tree outside the window. There are trees here but they only reach the 3rd floor, so I get all the afternoon sunlight. Delightful.


Okay, I put it in today. It's not in correctly but can't take it out now to fix it without someone's help. Last September when I attempted to take it out, it fell on the fire escape (luckily not on a pedestrian's head, hahaha).

It's pretty much going to be 85-91F for the next 14 days according to the weather report. No night time/early morning escape either. The low won't get below 70F. Ugh. Makes me miss California. Most of the US has a horrible climate, except for the west coast. Then in winter I freeze to death. Delightful. I looked it up and apparently here is colder than London in winter and hotter in summer. So much suffering....

I have to study on my bed, can't sit at the dining table.


----------



## EmyMax

I hate summer.
I wish I could live in a place where is always cold and there's always wind and snow.
I hate the summer sun, that persistent freaking humidity, and I hate trying to focus on my work and sweat like a pig, even if I don't move a muscle.
Cannot wait for September to arrive.
Summer always makes me sick.....dizzy, tired and very apathic.


----------



## Skeletra

Not sure if this is the lack of sleep or if I actually got a clever thought here.
I'm a perfectionist. This makes it hard to achieve goals (as they tend to be unreasonable). I also have some OCD tendencies. I don't crave order, but I do get an immense satisfaction (I'm talking orgasm levels) of organising things in the correct order (such as alphabetising DVDs or making sure all the money in the cash register at work faces the same way). Maybe this satisfaction comes from achieving an obtainable goal! Whoa!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Listening to 80's music. Guns N' Roses atm. *shrug*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Okay, I put it in today. It's not in correctly but can't take it out now to fix it without someone's help. Last September when I attempted to take it out, it fell on the fire escape (luckily not on a pedestrian's head, hahaha).
> 
> It's pretty much going to be 85-91F for the next 14 days according to the weather report. No night time/early morning escape either. The low won't get below 70F. Ugh. Makes me miss California. Most of the US has a horrible climate, except for the west coast. Then in winter I freeze to death. Delightful. I looked it up and apparently here is colder than London in winter and hotter in summer. So much suffering....
> 
> I have to study on my bed, can't sit at the dining table.


 I don't remember if you said or not. When you were shopping for your AC did you look at those ones you don't have to put in a window? I've seen those kind that are on wheels or something. I guess you still have to put the exhaust in a window. Are they not as good or something?

At least you'll get some relief. Nothing worse than roasting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Not sure if this is the lack of sleep or if I actually got a clever thought here.
> I'm a perfectionist. This makes it hard to achieve goals (as they tend to be unreasonable). I also have some OCD tendencies. I don't crave order, but I do get an immense satisfaction (I'm talking orgasm levels) of organising things in the correct order (such as alphabetising DVDs or making sure all the money in the cash register at work faces the same way). Maybe this satisfaction comes from achieving an obtainable goal! Whoa!


 I don't remember if I started out turning all the bills the same way but when I used to work the register the managers started making us arrange the bills the same way because they didn't want to do it (There was a policy that all cash had to be arranged neatly before it went in the safe).


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't remember if you said or not. When you were shopping for your AC did you look at those ones you don't have to put in a window? I've seen those kind that are on wheels or something. I guess you still have to put the exhaust in a window. Are they not as good or something?
> 
> At least you'll get some relief. Nothing worse than roasting.


Portable ones are a lot more expensive and not as effective I have read.

I will say that heating is very good on the East Coast and it's great that the landlords have to pay for it.

Air conditioning sucks though. They do not take it seriously, so most people have these rinky dinky window air conditioners which are noisy as hell and you got to take them in and out of the window every year. And you risk getting robbed since someone can just push the air conditioner in and get inside. The air conditioners were way better in Japan (their heating sucks though). Much more quiet. Of course, as a renter I can't put one of these in.

This is the kind they use:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> This is the kind they use:


 I've seen those but I didn't know they were connected to an outdoor unit. I thought they were self contained.

I'm kinda lucky where I live here. The sun beats down on my side of the building in the mornings but after about 11AM it stays pretty cool in here even when the AC isn't running. I have one level above me and then I guess there's some kind of an attic. I don't think my outer wall is all that well insulated. When there are temperature extremes I feel it almost instantly.


----------



## greentea33

EmyMax said:


> I hate summer.
> I wish I could live in a place where is always cold and there's always wind and snow.
> I hate the summer sun, that persistent freaking humidity, and I hate trying to focus on my work and sweat like a pig, even if I don't move a muscle.
> Cannot wait for September to arrive.
> Summer always makes me sick.....dizzy, tired and very apathic.


Me too. I do like the rain though. Not that we get much of it here where I am.


----------



## EmyMax

frankhassa said:


> Me too. I do like the rain though. Not that we get much of it here where I am.


Same. I like laying down in my bed and reading a book, while listening to the rain pouring down on my roof. It's so soothing and relaxing. 
Unfortunately, though, for where I live, there are no warnings of upcoming rains till next week. But only an increase in temperatures and humidity, which means I will have to keep my ceiling fans working all day and night to cool the house. And that's certainly not a good thing for my bills. :mum
In June, temperatures are still somewhat enjoyable and bearable, for me. But from mid-July till mid-August it's a real hell. And this has been going on for almost ten years now. 
Italy has never had temperatures like that of the African continent. Global warming certainly played a big role in all of this.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So after many years I finally bought myself a real, proper set of salt and pepper shakers. $4 but for some reason I've just been dealing with those stupid cardboard ones you buy that are pre-filled. The problem is that those kind are just a pain in the butt. You either can't get anything out of them or you forget that you left it on the spout setting and you dump a ton of salt or pepper on your food. And you can't see when they're getting empty. And they're ugly. The last thing I need in my ugly room is something that just makes it look worse. 

So I bought real glass shakers and I love 'em. I feel like I'm living in style. :lol I don't have to fight with my salt. And the pepper shaker is MUCH better because pepper is a pain when the holes are too small.


----------



## IcedOver

I haven't been to Kennywood (Pittsburgh's amusement park) in six years, and it was seven years before that. I love the park, but I can't find anybody to go with. My parents don't like to ride anymore, and when my brother visits the city, he's doing too much and also isn't really interested. I could ask my sister who is going through a divorce, but we don't have the best relationship. Unlike other activities, the friendless really can't go to an amusement park alone. I posted a CL ad trying to find a (female) ride partner the last three summers (including currently), and nothing has come of it. :frown2:


----------



## LostinReverie

Weak. So ridiculously ****ing weak.


----------



## Andre

IcedOver said:


> I haven't been to Kennywood (Pittsburgh's amusement park) in six years, and it was seven years before that. I love the park, but I can't find anybody to go with. My parents don't like to ride anymore, and when my brother visits the city, he's doing too much and also isn't really interested. I could ask my sister who is going through a divorce, but we don't have the best relationship. Unlike other activities, the friendless really can't go to an amusement park alone. I posted a CL ad trying to find a (female) ride partner the last three summers (including currently), and nothing has come of it. :frown2:


Oh yeah, I love Kennywood. I used to go there with a girlfriend I had in college. Haven't been to Pgh in quite a while but it's an awesome place.

There are so many things I don't even feel like doing being a friendless person. Meaning no friends that I do things with equaling no actual friends.

Maybe I'll have a reason to go back to Pgh some day.



LostinReverie said:


> Weak. So ridiculously ****ing weak.


:hug

These emoticons will haunt me on my deathbed.


----------



## IcedOver

Rufus said:


> Oh yeah, I love Kennywood. I used to go there with a girlfriend I had in college. Haven't been to Pgh in quite a while but it's an awesome place.


Yeah, Kennywood is great. The Jack Rabbit might be my favorite, or at least it's certainly the most unique coaster you're likely to find. In any TV show about amusement parks, I've never come across a coaster that has a double dip like that. Maybe they used to make them like that, but of course Jack Rabbit is an antique itself, from like 1921. It feels like you're going to fly right off the track.


----------



## Andre

IcedOver said:


> Yeah, Kennywood is great. The Jack Rabbit might be my favorite, or at least it's certainly the most unique coaster you're likely to find. In any TV show about amusement parks, I've never come across a coaster that has a double dip like that. Maybe they used to make them like that, but of course Jack Rabbit is an antique itself, from like 1921. It feels like you're going to fly right off the track.


Yeah, that's a good one. I can't remember exactly but there may be three old ones at Kennywood. The Racer and another one? I don't really know anymore but I liked the Jack Rabbit when I went there. I think it is the only one with a double dip. I'd like to find a video of it to restore my memory.

Have you been to Cedar Point? They have a lot of roller coasters. I think I was there on a family roadtrip through Michigan and up into Ontario. There's another memory that needs restored.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I didn't do myself no favors by quitting smoking. OK. I spared myself from some ghastly time spent with parts of my body being eaten alive by cancer but other than that? This crap life ain't exactly what I had in mind when I said to myself "Self. I think you should quit smoking so you'll live longer". :lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

God I feel so old posting here in the 30+ thread.

It's like yesterday that my age started with a 2...

Last year in college my colleagues said I looked like 25...that was nice to hear.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to the John Carpenter concert yesterday (he's touring performing his film scores and newer original music). I've been waiting for this since I heard about it three months ago. Of course things can't go totally well; something inevitably has to be wrong. The show and musicality were A+, but the entire thing was virtually destroyed by a terrible sound system. All the melodies were almost completely drowned in bass, so much so that some of the themes were indecipherable. The awesome repeating bass synth line Carpenter played to "Assault on Precinct 13" sounded more like huge farts, and the high tapping tones of "Halloween" were difficult to hear under the bass, among other issues. I don't know why this was. I was only ten rows back but on the right section on the aisle, so pretty close. I've never been to an actual concert before, so am unfamiliar with how acoustics or speaker stacks work within an auditorium. A co-worker also went and was three rows in front of me, and he said that he didn't have this problem, or not as much. I find it hard to believe that the whole place wasn't affected to some degree, and don't know why this wasn't recognized in sound check or during the concert, and remedied. It was cool getting to view a legendary director in person in this unique and one-time-only tour, but I'm really pissed that the sound system f'ed things up. Is anybody more familiar with concerts and why this may have been?

Edit (as if anyone read the previous): I e-mailed the concert promoter, and he said it sounded great from where he was. I don't get it. The a-holes sitting behind me who were yelling inappropriately, keeping beat by kicking my seat, and talking during the music commented that it sounded bad too, so it wasn't just me. I got this seat on the first day of sale. I didn't get the center section because I didn't want to go up in price range but still wanted to be close enough. It looks like I made the wrong choice, as I was probably in a zone where the acoustics just didn't work out. I'm pretty pissed.


----------



## LostinReverie

RenegadeReloaded said:


> God I feel so old posting here in the 30+ thread.
> 
> It's like yesterday that my age started with a 2...
> 
> Last year in college my colleagues said I looked like 25...that was nice to hear.


Yeah, it's super fun being in your 30s. Now I'm slowly seeping into my mid-thirties. Time may fly when you're having fun, but it also seems to fly when you're a loser and don't do anything significant (me, not you).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, it's super fun being in your 30s. Now I'm slowly seeping into my mid-thirties. Time may fly when you're having fun, but it also seems to fly when you're a loser and don't do anything significant (me, not you).


 You know you really need to post some more pictures of you and your dog. I miss those.


----------



## AllTheSame

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, it's super fun being in your 30s. Now I'm slowly seeping into my mid-thirties. Time may fly when you're having fun, but it also seems to fly when you're a loser and don't do anything significant (me, not you).


I can relate. I don't know how I got to be so goddamned old. Honestly I don't know how I've survived this long.

You should post another video :smile2: You really did an awesome job on the last one I saw.


----------



## komorikun

My imagination must be going wild right now. I have the loud *** air conditioner on and can hear jazz music. Loud trump.


----------



## komorikun

It's always kind of awkward when I tell the supermarket people that I don't need a bag. Especially awkward at Trader Joe's because the checkouts for people with not much stuff doesn't make it easy to bag the stuff yourself. So either they hand me the stuff or I have to go on the other side and come back again to pay. Occasionally, the checker will ask for my big back pack and fill it up for me. 

Today was really hot and it's like a 25-30 minute walk to Trader Joe's, so I sweat like a pig. Even at 9PM it was like 82 degrees and humid as can be. So today I get a real friendly, chatty checker (Asian guy) who wants to fill my bag, so I gave it to him. Hope he wasn't grossed out by the dampness from all the sweat. Wasn't sure whether I should mention it or not. Then at the end, and this was a first, he offered to put the bag on my back. I declined that one. Great service but umm.....that's way too awkward.


----------



## LostinReverie

AllTheSame said:


> I can relate. I don't know how I got to be so goddamned old. Honestly I don't know how I've survived this long.


No kidding, me too.



AllTheSame said:


> You should post another video :smile2: You really did an awesome job on the last one I saw.


Haha, no. Not ever again. Well, actually, I will if you do! :grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> You know you really need to post some more pictures of you and your dog. I miss those.


Um, that's gross, Mike, no. You really need to post pictures of you! That I would love to see. You can just PM them to me too, if you want Derek.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostinReverie said:


> Um, that's gross, Mike, no.




I don't mean THOSE kiind of pics with you and your dog! You know what I meant.

And no. I don't post pics.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's always kind of awkward when I tell the supermarket people that I don't need a bag. Especially awkward at Trader Joe's because the checkouts for people with not much stuff doesn't make it easy to bag the stuff yourself. So either they hand me the stuff or I have to go on the other side and come back again to pay. Occasionally, the checker will ask for my big back pack and fill it up for me.
> 
> Today was really hot and it's like a 25-30 minute walk to Trader Joe's, so I sweat like a pig. Even at 9PM it was like 82 degrees and humid as can be. So today I get a real friendly, chatty checker (Asian guy) who wants to fill my bag, so I gave it to him. Hope he wasn't grossed out by the dampness from all the sweat. Wasn't sure whether I should mention it or not. Then at the end, and this was a first, he offered to put the bag on my back. I declined that one. Great service but umm.....that's way too awkward.


 Maybe he has a fetish for sweaty chicks. :lol

You never know.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't mean THOSE kind of pics with you and your dog! You know what I meant.
> 
> And no. I don't post pics.


Haha, I didn't think that you did.

And I agree, I don't post pics... anymore.


----------



## AllTheSame

LostinReverie said:


> Haha, no. Not ever again. Well, actually, I will if you do! :grin2:


There is no ****** way I could ever do that. I actually kind of want to in a way. And I'd like to post a pic of myself here (and who knows one day I might). But it bothers me that there are some very sick, very disturbed people on another site that stalk pictures of people on this forum. At first I thought people were just over reacting or being paranoid, but I've seen the posts. There are some very sick people out there, ffs. (it's been a while since I've seen any though, and I've never seen them go after your pics or videos).

I have nothing to hide about my appearance or who I am...people who know me irl know I'm an open book. I say all the time on here that I don't consider myself to be above average in the looks department. I think I'd just be anxious about coming across as boring. Or anxious. Lmao, I don't know. Your video was anything but boring, though....you did an awesome job :wink2:


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. ****. It's way too hot. Can't believe it's 81F at midnight. Horrible. To think I even considered living in Texas. Ooof.


----------



## Skeletra

Visiting my BF's friends' new baby tomorrow.
I really hope I won't end up saying stupid **** like "Wow, he's huge. And you're so small. Did it hurt?!".. and I'm really hoping they won't ask "if", or even worse, "when" we're giving it a try and then blurting something awkward as ****.
I really hope I can control my stupid blurt filter tomorrow, and still behave like a normal functional human.


----------



## crimeclub

Skeletra said:


> Visiting my BF's friends' new baby tomorrow.
> I really hope I won't end up saying stupid **** like "Wow, he's huge. And you're so small. Did it hurt?!".. and I'm really hoping they won't ask "if", or even worse, "when" we're giving it a try and then blurting something awkward as ****.
> I really hope I can control my stupid blurt filter tomorrow, and still behave like a normal functional human.


I get the worst performance anxiety when I have to be around a gf's friends or family. I guess technically it's not called 'Performance Anxiety', it's more accurately called 'Trying to act like a normal human being long enough so I don't accidentally put my gf in the position of having to receive the unspoken "So this is who you're dating...?" looks from her friends and family Anxiety' Yeah that's what it's called I think. Anyway, every one makes mistakes, including your bf's friends. Good luck though.


----------



## coeur_brise

Sometimes the truth is more comforting than not, but at the same time, disguised and hidden. I'm avoiding a really really old friend. Im not communicating with him but the truth is that I've never forgotten what our friendship was like. It's just that I couldn't bear to not be the same girl that I was back then. Honestly, I have fond memories. This person just doesn't know it. :|


----------



## Skeletra

Well, I didn't **** up the baby meeting, so that's good 
I got accepted to college. Which on one hand is good, but also super scary. It will take 3 more years before we can start having kids. 3 more years before I can start making more money. Not sure if loosing my job will be a disaster or if it will just allow me to focus more on the studies. I have enough on my savings account to pay for it. I don't know if I should keep relentlessly looking for a job, or if this means I can relax a bit. Or will that just make a nasty gap in my resume. ouf. my brain @[email protected]


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> Well, I didn't **** up the baby meeting, so that's good
> I got accepted to college. Which on one hand is good, but also super scary. It will take 3 more years before we can start having kids. 3 more years before I can start making more money. Not sure if loosing my job will be a disaster or if it will just allow me to focus more on the studies. I have enough on my savings account to pay for it. I don't know if I should keep relentlessly looking for a job, or if this means I can relax a bit. Or will that just make a nasty gap in my resume. ouf. my brain @[email protected]


Hey, that's great, I'm glad things are moving along in your life. It sounds like you've made quite a lot progress. What will you be studying?


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> Hey, that's great, I'm glad things are moving along in your life. It sounds like you've made quite a lot progress. What will you be studying?


Agronomy . Basically I'm getting a Bachelors degree in farming :yes. Just hope this won't turn out to be a huge mistake. I am generally a straight e student .


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Is it the boobs?


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> Agronomy . Basically I'm getting a Bachelors degree in farming :yes. Just hope this won't turn out to be a huge mistake. I am generally a straight e student .


That's good!  It sounds like you live in a farming area because you said before you get farmers at your store. What type of job are you planning on getting with your degree?


----------



## Skeletra

McFly said:


> That's good!  It sounds like you live in a farming area because you said before you get farmers at your store. What type of job are you planning on getting with your degree?


It _is_ a farming area :b. I have no idea what I'm planning to do with it. I just figured I wouldn't be placed at the bottom of the pile when applying for jobs ^^. But, with this education, I can get into anything that has to do with food-production, and I think I'd like to work towards making something sustainable on the larger scale.

But, McFly, no avatar?


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> It _is_ a farming area :b. I have no idea what I'm planning to do with it. I just figured I wouldn't be placed at the bottom of the pile when applying for jobs ^^. But, with this education, I can get into anything that has to do with food-production, and I think I'd like to work towards making something sustainable on the larger scale.
> 
> But, McFly, no avatar?


I never figured Skeletra to be a country girl . If it opens up job possibilities and is the type of field you can enjoy then you'll most likely have success with it. Even if you don't get a job specific to your degree, like you say it'll still look good on your resume. I ran out of avatars btw and need to cut down on my posting so I'm trying to make myself less visible .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Agronomy . Basically I'm getting a Bachelors degree in farming :yes. Just hope this won't turn out to be a huge mistake. I am generally a straight e student .


 That's interesting. Never heard of that. What do you plan to do afterwards?


----------



## IcedOver

HELP!!! I can't take this job anymore!!! I've been in this hellhole for 16 years and I've put up with all this bullsh!t year after year for various reasons -- inertia mainly. This year has been absolute HELL, though, since I've sort of "pivoted" positions and responsibilities. I'm at this nightmare of a place right at the moment, and completely miserable, for more reasons that you'd be interested in. I need to look for another job, but I don't know how much time I can give it before I need to quit. Doubtless I won't get the first job I try for, but I can't do this any longer. Quitting without another job is not something I want to do, but I feel I won't have a choice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. In the last 30 minutes my cholesterol level just got a Mike Tyson punch to the forehead. I just had about 30 chicken wings smothered with apple whiskey BBQ sauce. I kind of went into a trance eating them. Most satisfying meal I've had in ages. There's nothing like a clump of grease sitting in your stomach to brighten up your day. :lol


----------



## McFly

I feel like I'm at a crossroad in life right now. Things aren't getting better, just worse in my head. 

My mother has noticed how troubled I've been. She actually offered to buy me a car, a Tesla which I've admired in the past. I was surprised but declined and told her I'd rarely drive it and it'd pointless. I don't even know what she thinks of me, she had a lot of problems with depression and low self esteem when I was growing up that rubbed off on me, but now she's floating on a cloud. I've seen her medicine cabinet and shes not taking any mental health medication, she hasn't changed much of her life. So I'm confused how she managed to flip around to a better state. She never helped me before in my obvious depression or SA problems, so in a ways I've always felt left down by that. Mental illness was a topic completely snuffed out and ignored.

Probably coming off as snobbish because I was offered a nice car (she thought they cost as much as a Camry), but her completely ignoring my problems when I was growing up really was like being stabbed that's never gone away. And theres nothing materialistic that could make a difference right now. Eh just a ramble.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is kinda weird (and probably not that weird) but if I'm sitting somewhere where I can's see what is happening and someone walks by, I know someone just walked by because the passage of their body between something that is making noise and my ears causes the noise to change slightly. I wonder if everyone has this sense and people just don't really talk about it much?

Example. If my door is closed and my dad walks by, I can "hear" the change in sound as he walks past. This is especially the case if the dishwasher or something is running.


----------



## Findedeux

Curious who you would use as a work reference for a new job?

I've always been worried about not having references if I applied for a new position.



IcedOver said:


> HELP!!! I can't take this job anymore!!! I've been in this hellhole for 16 years and I've put up with all this bullsh!t year after year for various reasons -- inertia mainly. This year has been absolute HELL, though, since I've sort of "pivoted" positions and responsibilities. I'm at this nightmare of a place right at the moment, and completely miserable, for more reasons that you'd be interested in. I need to look for another job, but I don't know how much time I can give it before I need to quit. Doubtless I won't get the first job I try for, but I can't do this any longer. Quitting without another job is not something I want to do, but I feel I won't have a choice.


----------



## komorikun

Findedeux said:


> Curious who you would use as a work reference for a new job?
> 
> I've always been worried about not having references if I applied for a new position.


You don't necessarily have to ask your immediate supervisor for a reference. You can ask a coworker or some other person you got along with at the company to be your reference.


----------



## Findedeux

Well that's sort of my point.

I don't have a lot of friends at work.

At best I could probably ask only 2-3 people.

But yeah I definitely wouldn't ask my immediate supervisor.



komorikun said:


> You don't necessarily have to ask your immediate supervisor for a reference. You can ask a coworker or some other person you got along with at the company to be your reference.


----------



## IcedOver

Goddamn it! What is wrong with people? Why can't anyone be genuine and honest? Are those traits faults today? I got a message from a woman online and we had a conversation going on which I was enjoying. Just to be sure (because it's happened before), I searched the photos she had on her profile and found them on some blog site where the details, location, name, et cetera, don't match anything she said. I didn't get any red flags from her profile language or the way she talked to me, but generally when you find that a woman has faked her photos, it means it's someone extremely unattractive or that it's not a woman at all. I confronted her about it and, predictably, no response.


----------



## Skeletra

I'm alone with my boyfriends mother and it is awkward as fuk. I don't know what to talk about. We have 5 more days like this. My boyfriend and his father are painting the shed. There are not enough brushes for me to join them and the nearest shop to sell paint and brushes is off the island. There is literally only one shop on this island (for real) and they only have a few groceries.
We have talked about cats, the weather, the olympics and ikea.. I have no idea what more to talk about. D:


----------



## harrison

Skeletra said:


> I'm alone with my boyfriends mother and it is awkward as fuk. I don't know what to talk about. We have 5 more days like this. My boyfriend and his father are painting the shed. There are not enough brushes for me to join them and the nearest shop to sell paint and brushes is off the island. There is literally only one shop on this island (for real) and they only have a few groceries.
> We have talked about cats, the weather, the olympics and ikea.. I have no idea what more to talk about. D:


Talk about your boyfriend. That's probably all she cares about anyway - it would probably be all I cared about too - and what you think of him. Try to be gentle with her though.


----------



## Skeletra

don said:


> Talk about your boyfriend. That's probably all she cares about anyway - it would probably be all I cared about too - and what you think of him. Try to be gentle with her though.


I don't know what to say about him ^^. I could ask what he was like as a kid, but I feel like I should probably already know. And what if she tells me that embarrassing story that he doesn't want anyone to know about (I'm sure everyone has at least one) or what if _I_ tell her something wrong D: ? They don't know that he used to smoke, what else do they not know? Or if she asks something I can't answer like how we met (he doesn't want them to know we met online, and seems sure they won't ask)
@[email protected] socialising is so complicated.
Thankfully it started raining, so, no more painting today ^^


----------



## harrison

Skeletra said:


> I don't know what to say about him ^^. I could ask what he was like as a kid, but I feel like I should probably already know. And what if she tells me that embarrassing story that he doesn't want anyone to know about (I'm sure everyone has at least one) or what if _I_ tell her something wrong D: ? They don't know that he used to smoke, what else do they not know? Or if she asks something I can't answer like how we met (he doesn't want them to know we met online, and seems sure they won't ask)
> @[email protected] *socialising is so complicated.*
> Thankfully it started raining, so, no more painting today ^^


Well that's definitely true. 

Have to sort of play it by ear and work it out as you go along I guess. It sort of depends what sort of relationship he has with them a lot too - sounds like he's kept quite a bit from them.

But let's put it this way. If you were my son's girlfriend - my main concern would be whether you like him enough and also that you're the sort of person I would want to be with him. So it's a matter of trying to win her over as best you can. Try and make her like you.


----------



## IcedOver

Prior to a few days ago, the only cell phone plan I've had was TracFone, and the most recent phone a semi-smartphone. I was using up minutes too fast going on the rinky dink internet afforded on the semi-smartphone, and already had a smartphone I had mistakenly bought used last year, thinking it was TracFone when it was actually the affiliated Straight Talk. I decided to switch to Straight Talk -- $45 a month, but no contract and unlimited talk/text/internet. It's pricy, but I just want to give it a try. I had hoped to be able to communicate more freely with this phone, but now that I have it, no one wants to talk to me. I had a sort-of conversation going on with a woman online, and suggested she text me. She said she'd text Sunday night after she got back to town, but didn't. Then one of my dreams last night involved going to some newly opened, poorly run restaurant. I ordered my food from a surly old man, then he disappeared, and I was left to wait in line for what felt like a half hour, and never got my food before I woke up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## the misanthrope

Locut0s said:


> People who are super confident in their abilities and let the world know it are often no where near as good as they think and usually worse than those who are meek and downplay their abilities.
> 
> This has been studied and is called the Dunning-Kruger effect in psychology. Look it up.


it is also called a compensatory façade.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my mother bought me one of those Nuwave ovens because she knows I like chicken breast and it''s kind of hard to do it right (and she hates it when I get the big oven dirty). 

I was pretty skeptical about it. I mean, after all, most of that crap that comes from infomercial companies is junk that doesn't even do what they say it does the first time. To say nothing of remaining functional over time. Anyway, I have been kind of surprised. It does have some odd quirks and bugs that probably should have been worked out of the design years ago. You have to do everything just so and you kind of have to research it to figure out how to use it right (You have to line it with aluminum foil and spray the rack with nonstick or you'll be sorry).

That said, I just made the best chicken breast I've probably ever had (even from a restaurant) in that thing. It took me well over an hour with all the prep and being careful about germs (my mom is a huge germaphobe).

So. Garlic, Kickin Chicken, paprika and salt and black pepper. It's probably best to start with good chicken too. I can't always get the chicken I like to buy. It sells fast. I've gone to buy some several times and they didn't have one pack in the store. I buy the biggest pieces I can find but that kind of bites me in the *** because it takes a lot to thaw it and you have to experiment until you find the right cooking times for the right thaw.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Pro tip, never try to talk over me. I will get raw on you. 

Unless of course you're bigger and meaner than me..


----------



## IcedOver

Is it so difficult to type in complete sentences, with punctuation, capitalization and no internet abbreviations? Even if you're texting or e-mailing on your phone, just take the few extra seconds to hit "shift", "space", "?" or "." please. I don't think people today realize what a turn-off if is to use abbreviations like "u" or "lol" or to write in a run-on, no-sentence-division manner. I've been talking to a few women via e-mail and text recently, and it really dampens my enthusiasm when they can't even present themselves correctly in written form.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Is it so difficult to type in complete sentences, with punctuation, capitalization and no internet abbreviations? Even if you're texting or e-mailing on your phone, just take the few extra seconds to hit "shift", "space", "?" or "." please. I don't think people today realize what a turn-off if is to use abbreviations like "u" or "lol" or to write in a run-on, no-sentence-division manner. I've been talking to a few women via e-mail and text recently, and it really dampens my enthusiasm when they can't even present themselves correctly in written form.


 "LOL" isn't nearly as bad as "u". "LOL" has been in common use everywhere on the internet for many years. I didn't start seeing stuff like "u" until "smartphones" really became a thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Is it normal for boiled eggs to be hard AF to peel? I decided I was going to start eating more eggs because nutritionally, they're not bad (compared to carbs when you're diabetic). So I boiled a dozen eggs, cooled them off and man were they a pain in the butt to peel! So much so that I think I'll just start frying them instead.


----------



## everlong

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is it normal for boiled eggs to be hard AF to peel? I decided I was going to start eating more eggs because nutritionally, they're not bad (compared to carbs when you're diabetic). So I boiled a dozen eggs, cooled them off and man were they a pain in the butt to peel! So much so that I think I'll just start frying them instead.


That's normal man. Why not try microwaving it? Crack the egg into the bowl, add a few droplets of water on the egg, use a microwave cover, and microwave it no more than a minute. 30-40 seconds should do the trick depending on whether you like it running or not.


----------



## everlong

I found out a few days ago that monkey peel their banana from the bottom side. No wonder they always get it perfect every time.


----------



## IcedOver

I just bought a pet, in fact three, the first pets I've had in 17 years of living alone. They require very little maintenance and don't make a mess. They're . . . Mexican Jumping Beans (thankfully something from south of the border that's in the country legally)! They've been ticking and kicking a lot. Hopefully they eventually emerge as moths, but apparently that's rare. I guess the spiders hanging in some of my corners could be considered pets in a way, though.


----------



## h00dz

I don't think people understand how hard it is to care for someone that has dementia/Alzheimer's . 

Everyone tells me that they should just be put in a home and thats it. Problem solved. But it just does not work that way for me and my family. They need understanding, and you got to go with it. Because they were so good to us, they deserve the time even if they are wrong a lot, even if they can't remember.

It's a sobering experience. /end rant.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That wasn't a Sasquatch. That was just me taking out the garbage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I noticed that LED filament bulbs are finally starting to show up in stores in numbers...............annnnnnnd they're $15 each. So that's what you get when you want an energy efficient bulb that you might not actually mind putting in a fixture where you can actually see the bulb. You have to pay through the nose to get a look that used to cost less than a quarter.

Trying to reinvent the light bulb. Oh, the logical place to start is to design something that's so tacky looking you have to hide it (The wonderful CFL). Eventually, design a $20 light bulb and make sure you point out in your advertising that it looks just like a light bulb and that's a feature that you have to pay for.


----------



## AllTheSame

h00dz said:


> I don't think people understand how hard it is to care for someone that has dementia/Alzheimer's .
> 
> Everyone tells me that they should just be put in a home and thats it. Problem solved. But it just does not work that way for me and my family. They need understanding, and you got to go with it. Because they were so good to us, they deserve the time even if they are wrong a lot, even if they can't remember.
> 
> It's a sobering experience. /end rant.


I'm sorry you're going through that. One of the hardest things I've ever had to do is help my ex-wife through the time when her maternal grandparents were going through that. It's very, very difficult to care for someone that's going through that, man. It's very difficult to watch their memories just....disappear. That's why they call it "the long goodbye".

My ex-wife's grandfather suffered from Alzheimer's and eventually had a stroke that left him unable to speak, and my ex got the idea to bring in a metal cookie sheet to the hospital, with some children's magnetic letters (I think you can still find them in toy departments of some stores) and he would communicate that way. Eventually the hospital started using that for some of their patients that couldn't or had trouble talking. It was heartbreaking, going through that. A few years ago I lost my grandfather to it also, and it's something I still talk about in therapy and in grief counseling. I talked to him the day before he passed away when he was in hospice. This was the man that taught me how to fish, ffs, when I was seven years old. This was the man I spent countless summers with at the lakehouse, he's the one that taught me how to change the oil in a car when I was ten years old. Just try to....be there for them as much as you can, and try to remember to take care of yourself, also.


----------



## IcedOver

I bought a Vita Coco coconut water at CVS. I've had them quite a few times before, but today I opened it and it didn't "click" or show resistance like it usually does. It has little cutting things on the bottom of the cap that used to cut through a silver membrane on the inside of the bottle as well as the typical outer plastic ring on the bottom of the cap. Either it cut through both of these more smoothly and with less resistance than usual, or it was already cut. They have changed their bottle design since I last got it, so perhaps it's new. My concern is that it may have been opened by somebody at the store and put back on the shelf. It looked completely filled, so most likely someone did not drink it, but the possibility exists that someone spit or breathed on it. I went back and forth about taking it back to the store, but was thirsty and ultimately decided to drink it. I really wasn't sure whether it felt like the cap had been opened when I opened it or whether I split the outer ring. Oh well, if I report soon that I have Hepatitis C or HIV, I'll know where I got it from (and I can guarantee that I won't be getting the latter from the most well-known way, if you know what I mean).


----------



## komorikun




----------



## fishstew

why do people disturb me when im on lunch.. esp with non urgent issues?! sod off let me eat already.


----------



## LostinReverie

I am so ridiculously lonely

If anyone is looking for a PM buddy, let me know. 

I have no life nor anything to talk about, but feel free if that interests you.


----------



## tea111red

h00dz said:


> I don't think people understand how hard it is to care for someone that has dementia/Alzheimer's .
> 
> Everyone tells me that they should just be put in a home and thats it. Problem solved. But it just does not work that way for me and my family. They need understanding, and you got to go with it. Because they were so good to us, they deserve the time even if they are wrong a lot, even if they can't remember.
> 
> It's a sobering experience. /end rant.


Yeah.....taking care of them can be tough. It's definitely sad seeing the person decline over time as well. It's even harder if you knew the person before their condition developed.

I don't like nursing homes.......many are just awful and not everyone's approach to caring is good. My grandma got put in one not long before she died and she was praying every day to die (while she still had her mind). The place she got put in was a real dump. Seeing her in there was very sad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> I don't like nursing homes.......many are just awful and not everyone's approach to caring is good. *My grandma got put in one not long before she died and she was praying every day to die* (while she still had her mind). The place she got put in was a real dump. Seeing her in there was very sad.


 It's knowing stuff like this happens every day everywhere that makes me just ache inside. I can't believe we force people to go on that way to the bitter end.


----------



## IcedOver

This is perhaps the funniest thing I've watched all year. I guess it's an anti-U.S. short leaked from inside North Korea. The translator's tone just makes it. *Edit:* Damn, I just read that this video is a hoax. The clip is in fact a North Korean fabrication about the West/capitalism, but the translation is satire done by a humorist. It was believable because with North Korea, you never know what's real or fake.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

NM


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's knowing stuff like this happens every day everywhere that makes me just ache inside. I can't believe we force people to go on that way to the bitter end.


well....she was very overcome w/ grief due to some events that had recently happened in her life and she was in a lot of physical pain (that was largely due to the lifestyle she had led for years). i think the nursing home just sent her over the edge because she lost almost all of her independence and was confined to a bed w/ pretty much no entertainment in a crummy facility. there were cracks in the wall, bugs crawling around, and the staff was not the kindest to her. some were pretty rough and she did not feel comfortable when men would "take care" of her.

i think her being there and feeling so alone and helpless just finally made her give up the will to live. she deteriorated VERY rapidly (the speed at which she lost her mind was pretty weird, too). she would PLEAD for my mom to come and get her out of there, but it was very difficult for my mom to do that because she did not have the authority to do that and did not live close by anyway.

but yeah....it sucks how the way you are treated towards the end of your life CAN be so out of your hands.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So another 9/11 has passed. It's pretty messed up that it seems like 9/11 has taken the place of happy dates to mark the passing of the years. It's like every year on that day someone asks you "Where were you when the US went to hell in a handbasket?". 

Someone asked me a couple of times if I remember where I was and what I was doing when the Challenger exploded. And of course, I did. In those days the only time you got any kind of a news alert was when something truly bad happened. My grandmother knew right away something had happened. She was watching a soap opera (Days of our Lives, I think) when the news people broke through and right away she was like "Uh oh! Something has happened!". I think it was the first time I remember anything like it.

Well, anyway, I told them that yes I did remember the Challenger thing and it seemed like a big deal at the time but it didn't change the country in any real way. It was just a shared "Oh, well that sucked". I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that 9/11/01 was the day that started this downward spiral that just seems to get worse every day. Nothing has ever been the same since. I don't think I'm the only one who curses that day every day. And have for years.

Sometimes I wonder what people who are too young to remember what it was like before that must think. Do they even know how different things are now?


----------



## IcedOver

Don't want to go into detail, but I was talking to a woman about getting together to do . . . something, the first time I would have ever done . . . anything. We had semi-plans for this morning, but it wasn't necessarily firm. Yesterday evening before I was going to call her to firm things up, I checked her online profile, and she had updated her status to "in a relationship" and so had the guy whom she is with. She's an attention *****, so it's not surprising. It just sucks because we've been talking off and on for a month about meeting, and once I even put it off because of different circumstances. This was the best chance so far for me to do . . . anything, and now it's evaporated just like all the rest.

Also, I thought the whole summer about wanting to go to Kennywood (an amusement park), but never got anybody to go. :frown2:


----------



## AllTheSame

IcedOver said:


> Don't want to go into detail, but I was talking to a woman about getting together to do . . . something, the first time I would have ever done . . . anything. We had semi-plans for this morning, but it wasn't necessarily firm. Yesterday evening before I was going to call her to firm things up, I checked her online profile, and she had updated her status to "in a relationship" and so had the guy whom she is with. She's an attention *****, so it's not surprising. It just sucks because we've been talking off and on for a month about meeting, and once I even put it off because of different circumstances. This was the best chance so far for me to do . . . anything, and now it's evaporated just like all the rest.
> 
> Also, I thought the whole summer about wanting to go to Kennywood (an amusement park), but never got anybody to go. :frown2:


I'm sorry, man, that just sucks. It sucks being led on. Sometimes I think there's really nothing worse than that feeling....

I'm really good friends with someone I met on this site a few years ago. We've met up a couple of times. I helped her move last month. I really have feelings for her, tbh...I don't have any problem posting that here because, while she still lurks here once in a while (and very rarely posts), she also knows exactly how I feel. She's an awesome friend, one you'd be blessed to have, seriously. I've trusted her with things I haven't even felt comfortable talking about on this site. And she's done the same with me. She's cute, she's funny, she has an awesome personality, and she is one of the most giving, compassionate and empathetic people I know. She's the closest friend I've had in years, and I want it to be more but she has mixed feelings (the last time we talked about it). She's also going through a whole, whole lot of personal struggles right now. Idk. It just really sucks when you think you might have really connected with someone and then they put on the brakes, there's no worse feeling in the world. I've been there....just don't give up.


----------



## IcedOver

AllTheSame said:


> I'm sorry, man, that just sucks. It sucks being led on. Sometimes I think there's really nothing worse than that feeling....


Sorry to hear about your situation and hope it works out with her or somebody else. My thing wasn't nearly as in-depth. We were just going to meet for . . . something, not dating or a relationship, just a one-time thing. However, it would have been the first . . . anything . . . I've ever done. I don't feel too led on because she's an admitted lover of attention and talks to dozens of guys, and we had barely talked anyway. I have felt led on in other instances with women, though, and it does suck.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know why but whenever I shart, I always walk stiff-legged to the bathroom with my buttcheeks clenched even though I know darn well the damage has already been done. You'd think I'd learn after a few times but it's like there's this shart shock thing that takes over. Because you just can't believe it happened and your mind is blown and you just wanna go wash yourself.


----------



## Dreaming1111

^ :haha 

Sorry not laughing at you just couldn't help but laugh about that....


----------



## IcedOver

I like hot foods, and found out that a one-ounce bottle shaker of dried ghost pepper flakes is available. This is one of the hottest peppers in the world, four times hotter even than a habanero. I'm considering buying one. I've eaten a raw habanero pepper and it was painful, but it subsided after about fifteen minutes. The ghost pepper I've read is intolerable, and I don't think I'd want to eat a raw one. The shaker sounds doable as it's just small flakes at a time. I wonder if I should try a shaker with habanero flakes instead.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I'm so sad that Crickets has so few postings. I know some don't really ever outgrow SAD but we just learn to adapt. The majority of postings seem to be from younger people and I can relate to some things but not completely. It's almost as if we need an older adult section. I have been posting since 2003 but have taken a rest here and there and forgot my emails so I couldn't recover my passwords and had to create new accounts.  So recently one night I was in a weird mood and created this goofy incarnation. I wonder if some of the original posters ever come back and lurk? I miss them... maybe just feeling nostalgic? :banana


----------



## IcedOver

Just feeling very dulled out and hopeless. This year is ticking by so fast, and I have accomplished almost none of the goals I wanted to do this year. Most of these aren't even big goals; they're stuff a "normal" person would consider day-to-day or even yearly things. I could be a case study in procrastination and poor time management. 

Last Friday I messaged a woman on OKC who had visited and "liked" my profile. Surprisingly she replied, and we exchanged messages for a little while. I liked her profile because I got the impression that she was sort of on the low key or reserved side, and told her that. She said "Haha, I def wouldn't describe myself that way." That was kind of embarrassing, but it was the end of the conversation anyway, so I just said it was nice talking to her and ended it. She said "Talk again, I hope." I haven't messaged her again and don't know if I will because I think she's on a different level than myself. It just goes to show how I can't fit in or do anything right.


----------



## harrison

Dreamy1111 said:


> *I'm so sad that Crickets has so few postings. *I know some don't really ever outgrow SAD but we just learn to adapt. The majority of postings seem to be from younger people and I can relate to some things but not completely. It's almost as if we need an older adult section. I have been posting since 2003 but have taken a rest here and there and forgot my emails so I couldn't recover my passwords and had to create new accounts.  So recently one night I was in a weird mood and created this goofy incarnation. I wonder if some of the original posters ever come back and lurk? I miss them... maybe just feeling nostalgic? :banana


Do you mean the over 40 section?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Met up with an old friend today. I forgot how much of a life drain he was.

It'll be a while before i agree to hang out with him again.


----------



## Dreaming1111

don said:


> Do you mean the over 40 section?


You know reading over my post it doesn't really makes sense does it? :con I have no idea where my brain was because I knew about the over 40 section but it is even more dead than the 30+ section. Maybe I meant to say something else and spaced out. :lol

It's probably less active because by now we should maybe have dealt with our issues but mine seem to keep making a comeback. Such is life.


----------



## komorikun

30+ Members (this sub-forum) used to be called Crickets.


----------



## AllTheSame

I don't think 40+ members even have a nickname. Because we barely exist on this forum, ffs.


----------



## harrison

AllTheSame said:


> I don't think 40+ members even have a nickname. Because we barely exist on this forum, ffs.


Yeah I only ask because I think the photo for the 40+ section used to be a picture of a cricket. I changed it to one of Monica Bellucci when I was supposedly "looking after" that section. (don't get me started on her)

Nothing ever happened there so I didn't have to do anything, obviously.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


> 30+ Members (this sub-forum) used to be called Crickets.


Huh. Guess I haven't been here long enough. :con



AllTheSame said:


> I don't think 40+ members even have a nickname. Because we barely exist on this forum, ffs.


I'll be joining you in less than a month. :/


----------



## AllTheSame

@*don* I googled her and she's very beautiful....you have a thing for / crush on her I guess?

@*tehuti88* Happy early birthday  My 40th birthday was no big deal really. I had a very, very hard time turning 30 though. For some reason I had it in my had that once you turn 30 you're officially "old" lol. I was seriously depressed about turning 30. I didn't want to celebrate, didn't want to do anything. Part of it was also because I wasn't where I wanted to be career-wise, and with some other goals.


----------



## harrison

AllTheSame said:


> @*don* I googled her and she's very beautiful....you have a thing for / crush on her I guess?


She's magnificent - my (ex)wife is of Italian descent too, I've always had a thing for Southern European women. They're just gorgeous.


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> Huh. Guess I haven't been here long enough. :con
> 
> :/


Looks like it changed in 2010.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ing-crickets-forum-name-to-30-members-101142/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f21/crickets-im-directory-67080/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/change-crickets-forum-name-to-100547/


----------



## IcedOver

I think a co-worker who has been with us about a year just had her last day. Whether she quit or was let go, I don't know. I didn't even know she was leaving; she's in another department, but I've worked with her several times. She seriously might be the best-looking woman I've ever met in person, so it'll suck not having her around.


----------



## Dreaming1111

So it's a Friday night and I got Ancient Aliens on the History channel to my left and the odd YouTube video to my right while I post on SAS in the middle. Just hanging out after a couple beers and chillin'.


----------



## komorikun

Well, I passed all my exams. Thought I'd be happy but I feel even more miserable because I have to look for a job. I'm procrastinating right now when I should have started applying to jobs 3 weeks ago. My resume and cover letter aren't ready. And I got to fix my sleep cycle so I can be perky for possible interviews. I'm such a f'in mess.

The employment gap won't look good. They'll think I got fired or something.


----------



## shreded

Exams in what subject?


----------



## Skeletra

I'm in worse shape than the smokers in college, holy **** O__O. Wake up call? I'm turning 32 the 4th. Of October. Still haven't accomplished half of what "everyone else" my age has and my health is ****. Wow. Really got things going here.


----------



## IcedOver

Sometimes I'm a little glad I'm the age I am at this point in time, and not younger (not that I wouldn't like to be younger, just not in this era). Today's kids have to grow up under the tyranny of extreme political correctness and authoritarian SJW "rules". It seems like every week you hear about a new insane SJW demand on a college campus -- "safe spaces" (including racially segregated ones), "trigger warnings", the ability to investigate and prosecute people for "micro-aggressions" (i.e., thought crimes), the marginalization of anything white and male, the idea of cultural "appropriation", et cetera. It's a scary, Orwellian mindset. Of course the ratio of reporting to the actual numbers of these extremist scumbags is (hopefully) off, but it doesn't bode well for this country because these kids are going to grow up and have more influence. Having no friends or social circle, I can't say I've met an extremist SJW specimen, but I've never met a rattlesnake either. If I were a student at one of these universities, I'd have to find some way of fighting back against this mindset through writing.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Well here I am again on a Friday night :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Well, I passed all my exams. Thought I'd be happy but I feel even more miserable because I have to look for a job. I'm procrastinating right now when I should have started applying to jobs 3 weeks ago. My resume and cover letter aren't ready. And I got to fix my sleep cycle so I can be perky for possible interviews. I'm such a f'in mess.
> 
> The employment gap won't look good. They'll think I got fired or something.


 You know how that goes though. When it comes to employment gaps, the shorter the better. Especially with picky employers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn! I was cleaning out my room last night and there's this one cabinet where I stuff things I just want to go away. I had forgotten that I put this bottle of spit in there. The story behind the bottle of spit is that one day I had a bad sinus issue and I had this mason jar with a lid and I just kept spitting in there because I didn't want to go out of my room (longer story but it was the middle of the night and the living room was dark).

So I had put the lid on that jar and stuck it in that cabinet. Must have been weeks ago. I didn't immediately recognize it. My common sense told me to just throw it in the trash but my inner idiot was curious. One whiff and it was like a corpse's poop. Holy ****!

Note to self. Do not sniff unknown substances!


----------



## Dreaming1111

I wonder if we even need a 30+ Random thought since most people post in the other one? :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate it when I drop something small and (seemingly) insignificant on my foot and while it's on the way down, I'm thinking to myself "Damn. If that was something more substantial I'd actually move my foot so it won't hurt". And then........it hits my foot in pretty much the only way on planet earth that it could have hit my foot that makes it hurt more than I expected it to.

Like, I was going to plug in a lamp earlier and I dropped just the little part of the plug on my foot. And for whatever reason, it hurt like a MFer and I was still feeling it like 5 minutes later and thinking "Why the hell did that even hurt?"


----------



## Dreaming1111

If only I could be in two places at once...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I'm not really a plant person but I have been wanting something alive in my room for a while. I was gonna get a cactus but figured that was ridiculous to try and keep a cactus in a room that never sees sunlight.

So I ended up buying what's called lucky bamboo. It has several stalks in a ceramic pot with one stalk that spirals. It was not all that expensive so I wouldn't be surprised if it dies. Plus I'm terrible with plants. It's surprising how hard it is to find exact information on plants.


----------



## Skeletra

Its also odd how every florist has different answers to how to care for those plants. I tend to ask "How do I keep this alive?". It's a dumb question, but it's not like I'm there every day


----------



## eveningbat

Skeletra said:


> Its also odd how every florist has different answers to how to care for those plants. I tend to ask "How do I keep this alive?". It's a dumb question, but it's not like I'm there every day


What kind of plants do you have?


----------



## Skeletra

^ Viola tricolor in the summer, Cactuses, this little "tree" (dracaena marcinata) and now in the autumn I got theese:







. And I try some random ones that look pretty every now and then, unless the florist tells me they need good care :b


----------



## Dreaming1111

That's a pretty plant 

I usually don't have much luck with plants.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How do you know when an actor isn't acting?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I started tinkering around with the stereo in our one car. I had that stereo installed back in 03 or something when I had taken over payments on the car (My parents paid it off when I quit my job and it's basically their car now).

So it's one of those old Pioneer stereos with the detachable faceplate. What was happening was the thing would only work intermittently. I ended up just pulling the panel off and taking the stereo out and bringing it inside to get a better look at it. The contacts were corroded so I sanded them (I know that's a temporary fix but I don't care). So that problem is gone for now.

Come to find out, there was also a CD stuck in there from who knows when. It was one of my CDs so I would guess it's been in there since about 2005. I tried everything except pliers and I finally jerked it out of there with pliers. CD player still doesn't work and I messed up the CD. Oh well. 

By the way. Don't let Best Buy install your stereo. Several of the wires had plain old clear packing tape on them. Well, you could tell that's where the tape USED to be. So the wires were just bare. My guess is those were the only wires they had to change to make it work because the rest of them had proper crimp connectors on them that looked just like everything else inside the dash.

Well, that was a cheap stereo when I bought it but it was a lot nicer than what came with the car and it wasn't cheap for someone who was making minimum wage. All said I probably spent about $200 on that and they installed it with packing tape. Cheap MFers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> ^ Viola tricolor in the summer, Cactuses, this little "tree" (dracaena marcinata) and now in the autumn I got theese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I try some random ones that look pretty every now and then, unless the florist tells me they need good care :b


 Nice. Do you have pics of your cactus plants?


----------



## komorikun

The loud steam heat has turned on. First heat of the season.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The loud steam heat has turned on. First heat of the season.


 Are you gonna be roasting again or did you figure that out?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are you gonna be roasting again or did you figure that out?


No. I have the heater in the bedroom shut off. It's just very noisy since all the excess steam for all the floors below me gets let out in my bathroom. Being on the top floor sucks. I shut the bathroom door but I can still hear it.

Just seems like most of the year I have to suffer through loud noise. November-April: the steam heating noise & June-August: the window air conditioner noise. If it weren't for all that, my apartment would be quiet since I can barely hear my neighbors. The walls are thick since it's a pre-war apartment. The neighbor downstairs plays loud music/TV sometimes but only lasts an hour or two and then he shuts it off. And luckily I'm near the end of the hallway, far away from the elevator. The elevator makes loud beeping noises. Must be annoying for the people near the elevator.


----------



## ironjellyfish

komorikun said:


> Just seems like most of the year I have to suffer through loud noise.


Have you tried those little foam earplugs? They're actually pretty good. Gave me the best sleeps ever. I don't know how practical they'd be if you're not in bed, though, but it could be a solution.


----------



## komorikun

ironjellyfish said:


> Have you tried those little foam earplugs? They're actually pretty good. Gave me the best sleeps ever. I don't know how practical they'd be if you're not in bed, though, but it could be a solution.


I used those when I was living with roommates. They work but I find them annoying. I'd often rip them out by morning and have no memory of doing so. I just want to live somewhere that heating and cooling of the house isn't so damn noisy.


----------



## ironjellyfish

komorikun said:


> I used those when I was living with roommates. They work but I find them annoying. I'd often rip them out by morning and have no memory of doing so. I just want to live somewhere that heating and cooling of the house isn't so damn noisy.


Yeah, I'm looking into moving somewhere better aswell, but for different reasons. Too many corrupt mofos around here. I can find no inner peace.


----------



## komorikun

I think air conditioning is almost always noisy. Window air conditioners are the worst probably though. Maybe central air isn't so bad. The air conditioning wasn't loud in one Miami apartment that I stayed in. They had central air. 

Thinking of moving somewhere that doesn't require air conditioning in summer. Probably impossible to find a place that requires neither heat nor air conditioning....maybe Santa Monica, CA. I never used air conditioning in California since we always lived near the ocean. 

Heating really depends on the type of heating. Gas and electric are quiet but steam heat seems to really vary depending on the building.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay so, in my past I had a "friend" who was in the habit of serially marrying people, bouncing checks, lying, manipulating people, etc. When she'd lie to others, she'd offer me a wink to show her dishonesty, but thought I didn't know when she lied to me. There is a lot of other negative things that she did, but that would take a lot of space.

All the same, she absorbed my life. If I said I was ill, she'd call and call and call and then she'd have her kids join in and call and then they'd come over and knock on my door. On a snow day when I was not there, I believe they tried to break in to my home, because she said she had been there and the outdoor closet was oddly hanging open. There was no escaping her.

I was spending the night at her house most nights of the week. Most nights she dragged me to "our place," which was a bar, even though some of those were work nights and others she had promised we'd do something else AND her children begged her not to (and me not to let her) go. She lied to her kids all the time and played them with her "affection." I felt most sorry for the youngest who seemed to have an independent spirit and was punished for it. She was jealous when her oldest began to have "girlfriends." 

She used me to pay for things and I stupidly let her. She'd try to play on my empathetic persuasion and pretend to be suicidal when she didn't get her way (ugh!).

Down the road, she wanted me to drop everything and move in with her to the middle of nowhere with on whim. I said no and she went ahead and moved without me and I visited her a time or two, but then I left her in the middle of nowhere to disappear to her next destination and her next patsy.

However, had I known AND decided to stay with her. Let's also say that I was of sound mind. Should staying with her and allowing her to be free from prison not be _*my*_ choice? (eh, let's remove the young children from this scenario as well)

I admit that she was a menace to society. On that, I can see her being prosecuted. Yet, if she was prosecuted solely on the fact that she had tricked _me_ into giving her money, or whatever, AND I knew AND I wanted to stick with her AND I believed that I was happy should that not be *MY* choice? Without anything else, who has a say?

I know it's an oddball stance, but&#8230;


----------



## Dreaming1111

I'd really like to get a pet but currently don't know if I can. This is going to sound weird but I wish I could have a robot pet. Yeah I know, LOL. But you wouldn't have accidental pee/poop messes. No worries about leaving your pet alone for hours on end if you couldn't take it with you. It could help with the loneliness.


----------



## komorikun

I think I just stomped on or swatted over 10 cockroaches in the hallway of my apartment building. This place is disgusting. And I think the neighbors to my left must have a gross kitchen cause I saw several near their front door. Unfortunately, I share a kitchen and bathroom wall with them.


----------



## komorikun

I don't know which is worse the cockroaches or my job hunt.


----------



## shana

I wonder when I'm going to get independent from my family (parents and sister). It might come with challenges, but I look forward to one day living as an adult, and not as an adult treated and managed like a big child.


----------



## komorikun

Amazingly I've lost weight even though I haven't been exercising or really dieting. Maybe all the sleeping is helping. Less hours in the day to eat. Or maybe I'm buying less junk since I'm el broko. I certainly fattened up when I was working. Probably was rewarding myself for all the suffering too much, plus all the pit stops on the way home from work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, I just had my first official scare from my new betta fish last night. 

Yesterday, I had no choice but to do a complete water change. Long story short, I had bought cheap gravel in the first place and forgot to rinse it before putting it in. So there was lots of crap in the water. To the point to where it was even making the filter sound bad. So I ended up doing the water change. I tried to ease him into it but there really wasn't much I could do other than make the same temp.

He seemed fine for a while (other than his usual swimming back and forth at the back of the tank as he's been doing since I got him) but just before I went to bed I found him on the bottom not moving. He did move a little if I really tried to get his attention. I figured he wouldn't survive and was almost afraid to look this morning. He was still at the bottom not doing anything but after I turned the lights on, he gradually came around and now appears to be swimming around normally again.

So I guess he was just sleeping? I didn't know fish sleep. Not like laying on the bottom looking dead sleeping anyway. I don't remember either of my other two bettas I had years ago doing that. Well, they eventually did die and I'm pretty sure they were unresponsive at that point but I don't remember them ever doing that and then being fine the next day.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Okay so, I couldn't find out a way to chop these...or at least a way to post them as chopped, so they are whole. That is not entirely right. That said...eh Erm, happy Halloween?


----------



## DarrellLicht

My latest project that took six months. Took it on a ten-mile ride today, performed flawless. Although some further adjustment might be necessary with all the new cables and how they are prone to stretch etc.. I have nobody else to broadcast to, hope you enjoy :grin2:


----------



## estse

My band released their album earlier this month. Too bad I was unofficially kicked out.

This isolation does lend me more time to read my book, "When Everything is So ****ing Stupid," subtitled, "Thoughts on Apparent, Hopeless Faux Nihilism."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do people say things that don't make any sense? I heard someone say their dog "went to the bathroom on the carpet". Well, no he didn't. First of all, dogs don't go to the bathroom. They generally go outside. Nor do they "use the bathroom" unless they're just in there drinking out of the toilet or something. 

So really, the dog pissed on the carpet and they can't bring themselves to just plain say it.


----------



## Dreaming1111

DarrellLicht said:


> My latest project that took six months. Took it on a ten-mile ride today, performed flawless. Although some further adjustment might be necessary with all the new cables and how they are prone to stretch etc.. I have nobody else to broadcast to, hope you enjoy :grin2:


Good on you! You go! :banana

I have a hybrid bike sitting in my second bedroom unused for over 7 years. I've been thinking of taking it into the bike shop to get some maintenance done on it and take it out for a spin. Don't know what I'm waiting for. :whip


----------



## komorikun

Steaming cauliflower in my rice cooker right now. I've had this rice cooker for 7 years now and this is the first time I've used its steamer function.

If I move across the country again, I probably won't bring it with me. Think I want a Zojirushi 3-cup one next time. I don't know why I got a 5-cup cooker 7 years ago. I think I had it in my head that I would eat tons of rice and only make rice once every 2 weeks to be efficient.

https://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-D5...000260JPI/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Steaming cauliflower in my rice cooker right now. I've had this rice cooker for 7 years now and this is the first time I've used its steamer function.
> 
> If I move across the country again, I probably won't bring it with me. Think I want a Zojirushi 3-cup one next time. I don't know why I got a 5-cup cooker 7 years ago. I think I had it in my head that I would eat tons of rice and only make rice once every 2 weeks to be efficient.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-D5...000260JPI/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


 Actually, I now use my rice cooker for everything EXCEPT rice. I bought mine before I found out I have diabetes so I was making rice in it all the time and wondering why I was always tired.

Anyway, long story short, I bought one of those cheapo ones that has an insert, a steamer tray and a glass lid. It has the switch where it's either on or it's in warm mode. Surprisingly, there are all sorts of things you can do with these things. I make steamed broccoli in mine like 4 times a week. I also make "boiled" eggs in the steamer tray (it actually works better than boiling them and it's easier). I even made chili in it once. Only reason I don't use it for bean stuff now is I have a pressure cooker and I just buy bagged dry beans and cook them that way. Almost anything you can cook on the stove, you can do with a rice cooker. I have a gas stove so mine doesn't boil water very fast. Anything that requires boiling is faster in the rice cooker.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man. I've been a complete klutz lately. The other day I was doing something in the garage and was just walking towards the door and slammed my side into the corner of this stupid table that's been in the way ever since we moved here. I just noticed last night there's a massive bruise there.

Then today I was making a pizza in the oven and just as it was done and I was taking it out, it slid right off the pan, turned a flip and landed upside down on the oven rack. I think I said about 5 swear words while it was in mid-flip. I knew it was gonna be one hell of a mess and sure enough, the cheese went all over the damn place and baked itself onto the bottom of the oven and both racks. Took me 45 minutes to clean it all up. And I didn't even get a slice of pizza for my trouble.To beat it all, I just spent like 3 hours cleaning that stupid oven 2-3 months ago.


----------



## komorikun

When would be appropriate to put up my Christmas cat avatar?


----------



## Dreaming1111

komorikun said:


> When would be appropriate to put up my Christmas cat avatar?


Anytime you felt like it. :lol

But if you want to be more traditional you'd wait until around Thanksgiving.

It's really up to you


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm happy for the Cubbies, sumbiach 108 years is a long time to wait for a pennant. But I'm sad the season is over. Until April. Football will keep me going until then. As it always does.


----------



## harrison

I'm very glad I'm seeing my psychiatrist again - he's actually a very nice guy. He tried to stop me leaving the hospital about 4 or 5 yeas ago when I was manic and was about to head off overseas. I told him I couldn't care less what he thought back then - but I care now. At least we have some history together and he knows a bit of what happens when I go off. I think it's very important that we have someone that understands what is happening to us - because a lot of the time now I actually don't. At least I'm willing to accept that now.


----------



## tehuti88

don said:


> I'm very glad I'm seeing my psychiatrist again - he's actually a very nice guy. He tried to stop me leaving the hospital about 4 or 5 yeas ago when I was manic and was about to head off overseas. I told him I couldn't care less what he thought back then - but I care now. At least we have some history together and he knows a bit of what happens when I go off. I think it's very important that we have someone that understands what is happening to us - because a lot of the time now I actually don't. At least I'm willing to accept that now.


Good seeing you again, when you go missing I wonder what's become of you.


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Good seeing you again, when you go missing I wonder what's become of you.


Thanks a lot tehuti - very nice of you to think of me.

I have been very manic and my shrink is trying to control it. I haven't been able to go off overseas as I've been broke.  I probably would have by now though so it's just as well.

Good to talk to you and hope you're good.

Edit: I also didn't have wifi as I moved into a new place.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Just seeing the postings of some people who post regularly here brings some small comfort to me even though I don't know them and the posts are not directed at me.


----------



## komorikun

Since a week or two ago all of a sudden I'm not getting 100 spam emails per day to my yahoo account anymore. Now I'm getting less than 10 per day. Weird.


----------



## komorikun

This canned massaman curry (Thai version of Indian curry) turned out to be okay. I thought it would be disgusting. I bought it more than 8 months ago at some Chinese supermarket.

Usually canned or totally instant curry is gross. It wasn't bad at all. Nice and spicy, my nose got runny. Decent flavor. Would have been nice with some tofu in it though. All it had were a few old potatoes.

I almost always get massaman curry (tofu version) when I go to Thai restaurants. That along with their peanut sauce salads are my faves.

I almost ate the whole can. My tummy feels a little funny now...

http://importfood.com/rtad1403.html


----------



## AliceinWunderland

That curry looks horrible... :-/ You say it tasted alright but your tummy didn't seem to like it. My tummy is moaning just from the sight of it.


To the person who accidentally killed their freshly cooked pizza: I'm sorry for your loss. I did that once but my pizza landed melty-side-down on the floor which probably wasn't as painful as melted cheese all over an oven. Oven-cleaning is one of the worst chores!


In other news: I'm having a crappy Sunday just because I had a bad Saturday so I thought I'd let it ruin my whole weekend. I went to the theme park yesterday with some strangers because I don't have friends. I don't know which is worse: going with strangers because you're a loser, or going alone because your a loser.


----------



## komorikun

It didn't look like the picture at all. Looked worse actually. I finished the can off this morning. It was goooooood. Maybe just because I haven't gone out for Thai in over 6 months.


----------



## Dreaming1111

^ I had to Google Massaman curry to see what it was. Actually sounds good and now I want to try it


----------



## komorikun

Doing the laundry now. After *45 days* of not doing it.

In my next apartment I really want a washer/dryer inside my apartment. I suppose those types of apartments have higher rent than normal. In my current city, definitely waaaaay out of my budget range. I really wouldn't mind doing the laundry if I didn't have to leave the apartment to do it. Carrying that heavy basket down to the basement is such a pain even with an elevator. Really should have bought a laundry basket with wheels. All the sorting beforehand, try not to forget anything....otherwise it won't get washed for 2-3 weeks. Making minimum 3 round trips to the basement.

I also try to avoid Saturday and Sunday since* everyone* does the laundry those days. The middle of the night is best for doing laundry but I'm on a day cycle right now and don't want to ruin it. It was even worse when I had to go to a laundromat (2 blocks away).


----------



## Dreaming1111

@komorikun

You can buy little portable washers and dryers. Not sure what your budget is but it would be an option if you could afford it. Just a thought.


----------



## komorikun

Dreamy1111 said:


> @komorikun
> 
> You can buy little portable washers and dryers. Not sure what your budget is but it would be an option if you could afford it. Just a thought.


My lease forbids washing machines. I think because of the risk of flooding. I can see why. I used one of those at this apartment I stayed at for 2 months (short term sublet). The drain hose you put in the bathtub...unfortunately it sometimes moves and the water will shoot all over the floor, so you got to keep an eye on it.

Anyways, my bathroom is too small. Even a small washing machine wouldn't fit.


----------



## Dreaming1111

^ Well darn that's too bad. I don't have any experience with them so it's good to know. I was supposed to move over the summer and had looked at getting a set but ended up never moving.


----------



## komorikun

Dreamy1111 said:


> Well darn that's too bad. I don't have any experience with them so it's good to know. I was supposed to move over the summer and had looked at getting a set but ended up never moving.


It was convenient. Definitely better than going to the laundromat. Had to air dry the clothes but that's no big deal. The water intake hooks up to the sink. Can only do small loads at a time.

It was this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Haier-HLP21N...0246&sr=1-4&keywords=portable+washing+machine


----------



## Dreaming1111

@komorikun

Yes I had looked at something similar. I will keep that one in mind if and when I eventually move. Thanks


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I am apparently completely incapable of putting up a shelf level. Even when I use a level, my shelves are always crooked. I want a laser level but I can't afford one so I guess I'll just put this shelf up and if it comes out crooked, I'll complain about it every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## IcedOver

Fvck, this whole country is probably still in this weird, surreal headspace from this mindfvck of an election, and I have to go to work soon with a bunch of liberals. I'm probably more okay than they are with the fact that Trump won, even though I voted for Evan McMullin. It's going to make dealing with some of my co-workers difficult because they probably have a bear of an attitude, and are hard to deal with regularly.


----------



## komorikun

*Pigs are flying*


----------



## Dreaming1111

Going to be pretty cold tonight for the first time. Thank goodness for cozy blankets.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, went to the store today. It's dumb because I like everything else about this store except that it's always a nightmare when you go to pay for your stuff. They have like 6 self checkout lanes but they were all full. I literally had 3 items and every normal open lane had at least one person with a whole cart full of stuff. 

So I went all the way to the other end of the store looking for a self checkout that didn't look like it was gonna be a while. I saw this one lane with only one old man with a couple of things. There were these three ladies standing side by side talking but they weren't right behind him and they were dressed like employees so I just went around them. Then I hear one of them tell me "Oh. She's in line". Well, OK. She might have been but she didn't look like she was in line. Usually, a line is one person standing behind the next person. Not standing all over the place and not even having any items. 

That's one thing I will say for our local Wal-Mart. They don't make their customers stand around and wait forever. Especially if they see you only have a couple of things. They'll open a register just to get you through. Because it's common sense. People really get irritated when they have to stand in line for ten minutes when they have three things. 

The other store I usually go to is closer than Wal-Mart (which is why I always go there) but checkout is always a pain. Every single time. It's so stupid.


----------



## komorikun

The Target here....OMG. I don't know if it's an east coast thing or a ghetto thing but they can be so rude. I wasn't paying attention and didn't really know that if the number above the checkout is not lit that means it's closed. So I got in line and the checkout lady gives me a sneer and says, "I'M CLOSED." No sorry, no nothing, just I'M CLOSED. People in California are much more polite.

The local diners (non-chain) here are the worst. They hire family members to waitress. They cut you off mid-sentence, get annoyed if you change your order, roll their eyes at you, refuse to give separate bills if you are in a group. Yet they still expect a big tip.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The Target here....OMG. I don't know if it's an east coast thing or a ghetto thing but they can be so rude. I wasn't paying attention and didn't really know that if the number above the checkout is not lit that means it's closed. So I got in line and the checkout lady gives me a sneer and says, "I'M CLOSED." No sorry, no nothing, just I'M CLOSED. People in California are much more polite.


 Yeah. The crazy thing about this store I go to is they have like 20 checkout lanes. The store can be crowded with lines backed up with 5 or more people with their carts full and there will be three lanes open. And their cashiers are slower than molasses. I'm not really blaming their cashiers. It's not their fault the store cuts corners but ALL of their cashiers are slow. Most likely they just don't bother going faster because it just wears them out and the store doesn't care.

Sharp contrast. When we go to Costco, they always have long lines but their cashiers are fast. Sometimes they're too fast. But they're fast because they don't bag stuff. They just cram it through and leave it for you to put in the cart. But their cashiers are always rude. Never fails. They often don't even speak. Which is fine but it's obvious that being friendly isn't a job requirement there. Heaven help you if you can't find something in Costco because you won't find an employee anywhere who knows where anything is. I spent half an hour looking for sauerkraut last week. Didn't see an employee anywhere except the people who hand out samples. And they always tell me they have no idea where it is.

I did see a guy driving a forklift. He almost ran me over when I stopped to get some broccoli. I'm surprised people don't get ran over in Costco all the time. They're always all over the place with forklifts in there.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. The crazy thing about this store I go to is they have like 20 checkout lanes. The store can be crowded with lines backed up with 5 or more people with their carts full and there will be three lanes open. And their cashiers are slower than molasses. I'm not really blaming their cashiers. It's not their fault the store cuts corners but ALL of their cashiers are slow. Most likely they just don't bother going faster because it just wears them out and the store doesn't care.
> 
> Sharp contrast. When we go to Costco, they always have long lines but their cashiers are fast. Sometimes they're too fast. But they're fast because they don't bag stuff. They just cram it through and leave it for you to put in the cart. But their cashiers are always rude. Never fails. They often don't even speak. Which is fine but it's obvious that being friendly isn't a job requirement there. Heaven help you if you can't find something in Costco because you won't find an employee anywhere who knows where anything is. I spent half an hour looking for sauerkraut last week. Didn't see an employee anywhere except the people who hand out samples. And they always tell me they have no idea where it is.
> 
> I did see a guy driving a forklift. He almost ran me over when I stopped to get some broccoli. I'm surprised people don't get ran over in Costco all the time. They're always all over the place with forklifts in there.


I'm fine with bagging my own stuff. In Japanese supermarkets, they will give you plastic bags and they put your stuff into another basket after scanning the item. Then you go over to this long counter thing behind the registers and bag it yourself. Much faster that way.

I don't expect the cashiers to be chatty or anything. They don't need to ask me how my day was or whatever. But using "sorry", "could you", or "please" would be nice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm fine with bagging my own stuff. In Japanese supermarkets, they will give you plastic bags and they put your stuff into another basket after scanning the item. Then you go over to this long counter thing behind the registers and bag it yourself. Much faster that way.
> 
> I don't expect the cashiers to be chatty or anything. They don't need to ask me how my day was or whatever. But using "sorry", "could you", or "please" would be nice.


 Oh yeah. I know but it's just weird. These people barely acknowledge your existence. It's odd to be standing right in front of them and it's like they're staring right through you. But mostly the thing that bugs me about Costco is no real employees to speak of out on the floor anywhere. They always move stuff around so the same thing is never in the same place you saw it last time so you have to look everywhere if there's something you like. It might move completely to the other end of the store in a week. If they're gonna do that they could at least put a couple of people out there who know where it went. :lol


----------



## Dreaming1111

I've become really lazy and need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad has started turning the shower sprayer upside down again. He seems to think that it's leaking even though I have told him several times that there's always a little left in the hose when you turn the shower off and it just dribbles out over time. So when he does this, every time you turn on the shower, if you forget to look, you spray the ceiling. Which is drywall.


----------



## Dreaming1111

^ LOL! 

Sometimes I wish I had a pet. Maybe a cat? I'm more of a dog person though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I've been a little more active lately and I had almost forgotten how bad my back hurts when I stay on my feet for more than a few minutes. I remember when I used to stand all day working and my back would just hurt so bad after a couple of hours. I think it's gotten worse now though. It's literally almost unbearable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My favorite Youtubers haven't been posting hardly anything for days! I noticed this a few times. Sometimes they all seem to just disappear at the same time for like a week. And a lot of them are unrelated topics. It's especially weird when you have one that usually puts up like 1-2 vids every single day and then they disappear when everyone else does.


----------



## LostinReverie

I am so ****ing tired and back to being an insomniac. These long, drawn out crying episodes over absolutely nothing are super draining and yet I'm still teary. These sudden ups and downs are going to be the end of me.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I feel like a ghost... :dead


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't remember having a betta being this cool. He actually wiggles when he wants to be fed. I don't actually overfeed him but he wants me to. I'm so bad with naming things. I thought about calling him Droopy but I dunno.


----------



## AllTheSame

It sort of feels like I'm in the homestretch now. Five working days to go before a much needed break...and those are going to probably be relatively easy....even with the holidays around the corner. My job is to that point now where there is really only so much that can be done. My focus is not (it never is) on ordering....they want me to concentrate on other things, there's a whole other team that does nothing but order. And the store managers do it oc. And if they fall down on their job there's really nothing I can do about it.

My boss has literally said "Cover your stores on paper, just get them done quickly so you can help out someone else on my team". I'm looking forward to having a long weekend. Two more days on, two off, three on, four off....I can handle that lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Hypothetical: If someone watches you watch porn (if not do other things while watching) and then make fun of you for it, aren't they the ones that should be made fun of? Curious as to peoples' answers.


----------



## littleghost

I think that is totally creepy that someone is watching you watch porn. Are you doing anything while they're watching? Or are you both just sitting there doing nothing but watching? They certainly have no right making fun of you. If they don't like it, they don't have to watch. I wouldn't want anyone watching me watch porn. Unless my husband and I were watching together, which is a whole different situation


----------



## DarrellLicht

I just hate selling **** online. Always some cheapskate pain in the *** wrangling you out of at least 25% of your asking price and they go on to tell you how you can save on shipping cost to them.. Whatever dipsh*t..

I always pay their asking price if it's reasonable. I don't donate to charity, I don't pay tithing to any church, so I think i'm coming out even and not being a prick at insulting someone who just wants to make a little extra money. I just bought a truck recently and I paid his blue book price because I knew this guys little daughter has health problems and is trying to raise money. I could be a ****bird and just wring his teit about it..


----------



## littleghost

Dreaming1111 said:


> I feel like a ghost... :dead


just like me!


----------



## tehuti88

I love looking at pictures of tiny houses on Tumblr.

:blank


----------



## Dreaming1111

littleghost said:


> just like me!


LOL! Yeah, lately I feel even more like a ghost than usual. :sigh


----------



## TryingMara

Just maybe it's goal is to entertain. There's no underlying agenda. Why can't you just enjoy it for what it is?


----------



## AllTheSame

(Not directed at anyone on this forum) I really, really do not like bullies lol. I had an issue with one I recently talked about in a thread here not long ago...a bully in junior hs that, after I finally, finally got fed up with him pushing, shoving, teasing me for weeks on end, I had enough and punched him, hard, gave him a black eye. Ever since then I just....cannot stand anyone that bullies other people. And that includes online, though. It includes people that try to gang up on others just because they have a certain viewpoint on an issue. And it doesn't even have to be a controversial issue, not necessarily....when I see it, a lot of the time it's not controversial. I guess bullying is just not irl, it's most def online also. One of the biggest differences I think is the one doing the bullying online has really got to be the world's biggest coward, hiding behind a computer screen.

I just have a really difficult time watching it. Especially it it's totally unprovoked, which a lot of the time it most def is.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I wish I could feel this relaxed every day 0


----------



## DarrellLicht

I had some lab work done recently at the hospital. The registration form actually had a gender identity column next to the standard gender column... But it left out race/ethnicity. 

I guess it's about the latest demographic that screams the loudest and not how many we could possibly accommodate.


----------



## LostinReverie

And I'll survive; paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I am not proud, cold-blooded fake
I will shut the world away


----------



## TryingMara

Always too late.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Has anyone else ever noticed the US Mail trucks sound terrible? They seem to last forever though coz I think they've had the same ones for like 30 years. But damn man. I can hear the mail coming and hear it going. I can hear it if it's even on my block. Way off in the distance I hear WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRR. Gets quiet for a couple minutes and then WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRWARRRRRRRUHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## LostinReverie

Someone PMs me asking to talk, then never responds.

Was it some kind of joke? I'm 33, I'm not okay being mocked by these stupid teenagers. 

Ugh.


----------



## komorikun

Sold my electric heater on Craigslist. No need for it anymore since the steam heating here is powerful. Originally I had bought it because 3 or 4 times at my old place the heater broke and it frightened me. 25 degree weather with no heat is scary. The landlord fixed it within a couple days but still. Didn't really use it much though. 

Always a little weird selling stuff on Craigslist. I told the lady she could come up to my apartment if she wanted to check to see if it was working. I called to make sure it really was a woman. She probably was wary of coming up to my apartment, so she told me to take a photo of it to show it was working. It does have a little red light that turns on when it's on but it doesn't glow orange like your typical infrared heaters. She was a bit confused by that.

I also had 2 people send me stupid messages just asking if it was still available and said nothing else. And I had one guy offer $20 when I was selling it for $40, saying he will come and get it the next day. Ended up selling it for $35 to the lady since she seemed more sincere and gave me her phone number and full name.


----------



## Dreaming1111

@LostinReverie

I've had the same thing happen to me in the last two nights. People making accounts because they are bored and think it's funny. Idiots!


----------



## komorikun

I wonder why some people stay relatively until they are 60 or whatever while others fall apart little by little starting from their 30s. Is it just luck and genetics?

Like my mom just started having all these problems from her 30s. First she got high blood pressure, so she had to take pills for it daily. Then she got necrosis of her hip bone so walking was painful. Then at age 45, she got leukemia (ALL). Such a mess.


----------



## LostinReverie

Dreaming1111 said:


> @LostinReverie
> 
> I've had the same thing happen to me in the last two nights. People making accounts because they are bored and think it's funny. Idiots!


I hope it's just random and somebody didn't actually pick me to pick on.

Either way, watching Jimmy Fallon always cheers me up for a bit.


----------



## IcedOver

Pretty depressed and stressed today. Yesterday didn't give me the mental relaxation and break I wanted, and it wasn't a happy Thanksgiving. My two nieces were at Thanksgiving dinner, ages 22 and 19. They've done things "the right way," and my aunt commented on that to them as well. They are enterprising and ambitious and are using school the way they should be. It just makes me reflect back on how I did none of the stuff they're doing, and I'm much worse off today for it. Then I had a mini-quibble with my sister and one niece about them talking about "Survivor". This happens every Thanksgiving. I don't much like the show anymore, but I try to watch it, and am behind on episodes, like five or more behind. I tell them not to talk about the show because it'll spoil things for me, but they insist on talking about it. I asked for the second time of the evening for them not to talk about it, and my sister, with whom I've had a chilly relationship for decades, said I should just leave the room because they wanted to talk about it. I refused and told them to have some respect. 

Today I'm back at this job I absolutely despise. Been in this hellhole fumbling small business for sixteen years, and this may be the worst, or at least the most stressful, year I've spent in this place. I just don't know if I can take it anymore. I don't want to quit without another job in place, but it's hard not to. I've wasted so much time. Each year I say to myself it's going to be a better year, and each year I let myself down. So yeah, not doing well.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Today I'm back at this job I absolutely despise. Been in this hellhole fumbling small business for sixteen years, and this may be the worst, or at least the most stressful, year I've spent in this place. I just don't know if I can take it anymore. I don't want to quit without another job in place, but it's hard not to. I've wasted so much time. Each year I say to myself it's going to be a better year, and each year I let myself down. So yeah, not doing well.


They have you working the day after Thanksgiving!? That's horrible.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> They have you working the day after Thanksgiving!? That's horrible.


Well, it's not as if today is a holiday or anything. We're client based, so if a project(s) isn't going well, we have to work and put effort on it, even if that means working seven days a week (although not necessarily all eight hour days).

Just to add to my list of self-hatred, this is one that's actually not totally my fault. Don't want to go into details (komorikun, you may know what I'm talking about), but I had a promising conversation with a woman online last week, over like three days. I was very excited by where things were going, and then she revealed . . . (ready?) . . . she's a transgender woman. Needless to say, my head hit the floor and it's not been up since. I can't rely on others and, what's worse, can't even rely on myself.


----------



## Axy

It gets dark around 5:30 this time of year.

Even though I love being concealed by the darkness, I still have mixed thoughts about it.

That feeling of "I accomplished absolutely nothing today" arrives 4 hours sooner than it does in summer.

Humorous and discouraging all at once.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I wonder why some people stay relatively until they are 60 or whatever while others fall apart little by little starting from their 30s. Is it just luck and genetics?
> 
> Like my mom just started having all these problems from her 30s. First she got high blood pressure, so she had to take pills for it daily. Then she got necrosis of her hip bone so walking was painful. Then at age 45, she got leukemia (ALL). Such a mess.


 I have always suspected that it's undocumented (or deliberately covered up) side effects from the meds they're already on.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Trying to get into the spirit of the holidays for what it's worth...


----------



## TryingMara

I guess that's a no.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Finally looking into what this 'pizzagate' thing is about... Not sure I would ever look at pasta/pizza etc. and the leaders of the world the same way again..


----------



## Folded Edge

Delighted to find things have improved here for the better when changing landline / internet provider. 
All I had to do was sign up to the new provider and they are doing the rest. Previously it required my going backwards and forwards between the two providers and it was never simple. 

My new router arrived today (on schedule) and my new bill will be £5 a month cheaper, plus I'm getting a £75 cash back after the first month, nice to see some parts of life have improved regardless of the world circling the proverbial bowl politically. 

It's the small things in life that keep you going


----------



## IcedOver

Sometimes I'll get on patches of very vivid dreams. I suspect this may happen when the weather changes; don't know. The last few days I've been having very detailed, long dreams, most of them nightmarish or vaguely so. Does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## komorikun

Sometimes I wonder why certain people who clearly don't have social anxiety are attracted to this website and to social anxiety support groups in real life. Generally they have some other sort of mental illness(es) but social anxiety is not one of them. Usually they don't bother me, except for the real loud mouths who tend to dominate conversations. Maybe that's why... they can dominate and be the center of attention in a group of quiet, anxious people. Probably could not do that with normal people or even abnormal people who aren't shy.


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm currently watching HBO's Westworld and I am enjoying it. That said I have found myself a little confused at points as to what is actually going on. Just sitting reading the reply section of a national newspapers review page of the show and having read some peoples thoughts and ideas, boy o' boy I have really missed some of the main plot points. I think what little intelligence I had is slipping away with old age. I'll need to re-watch a fair number of episodes.


----------



## Dreaming1111

When life gives you lemons make lemonade. What do I do when I give myself lemons? I guess still make lemonade...


----------



## IcedOver

Wowie, did I have a vivid dream this morning. I've been having a lot of those lately, but this one was virtually cinematic in its story beats, almost like an episode of a TV show. It was a nightmare, and unfortunately I was the victim. It's already starting to fade, but I think I was younger, possibly a member of the "Teen Wolf" TV show cast, or at least a couple were my friends (I guess I only have friends in my dreams). I was targeted by a hell-***** who was either the Devil or a demon, and she was intending to port me into some hellworld. I got a report from someone else who had been in it saying that it was basically Army boot camp where it was like constant work-outs, and she could make a minute in real time feel like a year. My friends were trying to come up with ways to save me, some loophole. What made this dream unique is that I woke up for several minutes, realized I had dreamed this, then went back to sleep and right into the same scenario for another hour. That's happened before, but never with that amount of separation between being awake and going back to sleep. It was uncanny.


----------



## komorikun

*Spiders spin

Roaches skitter

Open wide

They taste bitter.*


----------



## LostinReverie

“Hope in reality is the worst of all evils because it prolongs the torments of man.” ― Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## IcedOver

The multiplex theater I've been going to most often in the past two years plays a standard set of commercials in the pre-show content. That's fine. However, for some reason they pipe the audio of those commercials into the area by the ticket taker's stand . . . and in the bathroom. It's weird. I don't think I could work at a retail store because I'd hate listening to music constantly over the intercom. This is worse, though, because it's the same commercials, over and over again, all day. These poor people must go to sleep and dream about Hats Off Hair and Nail Salon, Ideal Protein weight loss program, and Vince Parrucci, Coldwell Banker's realtor who knows what a strong buy and strong sale is and can make it happen for you.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Christmas & New Years Eve = Me trying to look like I have a life


----------



## Dreaming1111

Finally going back to work but I can't even feel happy about it. Longer commute, inflexible hours, small office, ugh! I was spoiled by my last job. Also, new job stress.  I think my weekends are going to be spent tipsy that's for sure...


----------



## komorikun

Does anyone want to see my cockroach vs spider 1 minute video?


----------



## Cashel

komorikun said:


> Does anyone want to see my cockroach vs spider 1 minute video?


Uh, yes!


----------



## komorikun

Cashel said:


> Uh, yes!


Sorry, it's shaky. I had to squat down real low to get the video. This was underneath my coffee table. The roach is already dead.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Sorry, it's shaky. I had to squat down real low to get the video. This was underneath my coffee table. The roach is already dead.


 Yep. Roaches don't get no more dead than that roach. Or maybe they do. Do you still squish them?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. Roaches don't get no more dead than that roach. Or maybe they do. Do you still squish them?


I left it alone for a day so the spider could eat it. The next day the roach was on the floor and the spider had disappeared. They sure do get big and fat after eating. That spider is huge.

There was another one that caught a roach in my closet. It was real small before and now it's very round like that coffee table one. It's still in there.

I hate how my spiders make webs near the floor. I wish they would do it where the ceiling meets the wall, like normal spiders. I'm always wiping up cobwebs.


----------



## Carolyne

komorikun said:


> Sorry, it's shaky. I had to squat down real low to get the video. This was underneath my coffee table. The roach is already dead.
> 
> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## komorikun

Carolyne said:


> I shouldn't have watched that, oh god, how can you be so calm with spiders?


These are house spiders so they are pretty tiny even after their cockroach meal. Smaller than a dime.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasteatoda_tepidariorum


----------



## Andre

Thanks for brightening my day with your spider saga, komorikun. I also keep and raise spiders. Well mainly they do their own thing but you know they are well fed.


----------



## komorikun

Wait a second. Which species do you think it is?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasteatoda_tepidariorum

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangulate_cobweb_spider


----------



## Carolyne

komorikun said:


> Wait a second. Which species do you think it is?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasteatoda_tepidariorum
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangulate_cobweb_spider


The latter. I went back to the video and it looks exactly like the wiki picture, you can very clearly make out that unique triangle pattern.


----------



## Vegadad

Anxious and freaked out for 53 years, fighting to feel included in a community, anything. I'm done fighting and freaking. This is who I am.


----------



## LostinReverie

When we were children, we used to think that when we were grown-up we would no longer be vulnerable. But to grow up is to accept vulnerability... To be alive is to be vulnerable. - Madeleine L'Engle


----------



## AllTheSame

@LostinReverie I agree, totally. And also....the more freedom you have when you grow up, the more responsibility you have. Without a doubt. Anybody that doesn't believe that is gonna find out their freedom eventually gets taken away, one way or another.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Finally back to work. (What an awful mess I made of my life this year!) I was actually working from home before July but very unhappy (many reasons). You'd think with having SA it would be a dream but it just isolated me even more and made my depression worse. There may be future opportunities to work from home again but for now I think I need to be around people so I address certain issues. The people I met in the office today seem like a good crowd so I'm hopeful...


----------



## LostinReverie

“Tomorrow you promise yourself will be different, yet tomorrow is too often a repetition of today.” - James T. McCay


----------



## AllTheSame

According to the PNC Christmas Price Index, it would cost you $34,363 this year to buy all the items mentioned in the Twelve Days of Christmas song.

Dayum.


----------



## IcedOver

Yesterday on "Jeopardy!" was a contestant named Cindy. She learned earlier this year that she had terminal cancer. She passed the online test and was invited to the in-person audition (as I was a few years ago). Before going, she e-mailed the contestant coordinator that she didn't have much time, and asked that if she were chosen, could she appear on the show as soon as possible. She was chosen and taped her appearance on 8/31. The other contestants did not know she was ill (and fighting pain and a fever, I believe I read), but Alex did. A week ago she passed away, before her episode aired. The episode aired yesterday . . . and she won. She was leading going into Final, beat a 7-day champion, and was the only one of the three to get the Final question correct. Today she'll be back on. Watch it and cheer her on.

What did _you_ do today?


----------



## komorikun

OMG. The low tomorrow is going to be 17F (-8C). I'm not going outside, no way Jose. At the most I will go to the Walgreen's a half block away for candy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> OMG. The low tomorrow is going to be 17F (-8C). I'm not going outside, no way Jose. At the most I will go to the Walgreen's a half block away for candy.


 I've seen those temps many times. When it's that cold it's best if the wind doesn't blow. It's not so bad if it's just 17 with no wind. When the wind blows at that temperature it cuts right through just about anything you could wear to stay warm.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've seen those temps many times. When it's that cold it's best if the wind doesn't blow. It's not so bad if it's just 17 with no wind. When the wind blows at that temperature it cuts right through just about anything you could wear to stay warm.


Says:

Winds 25-35 mph. Could occasionally gust over 40 mph.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Says:
> 
> Winds 25-35 mph. Could occasionally gust over 40 mph.


 Oh man that's gonna suck! That happens here sometimes and when the wind blows you can feel it coming through even the smallest gaps it can find. And this place is fairly well insulated.

At least you'll have good heat.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I've been going bald for a few years now, but every time the barber shows the top of my head I cringe.


----------



## Dreaming1111

For the last three nights I've had awful insomnia. Just started a new job and wake up between 1:30 and 4AM and can't get back to sleep. I need to learn so much but during the day I'm so tired. I hope I sleep good tonight! 
:yawn


----------



## LostinReverie

komorikun said:


> OMG. The low tomorrow is going to be 17F (-8C). I'm not going outside, no way Jose. At the most I will go to the Walgreen's a half block away for candy.


Yeah, we were at -10 F yesterday... but I'm used to it, so it doesn't bother me. Once you're below 0, it all feels the same. The guy on the radio said not to worry because we'll be warming up to 16 F tomorrow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostinReverie said:


> Yeah, we were at -10 F yesterday... but I'm used to it, so it doesn't bother me. Once you're below 0, it all feels the same.


 I dunno. I used to have a car that HATED really cold temps. It was OK down to about 25 but colder than that just got worse and worse. It was almost like the engine would just freeze. When you forced it to start on really cold mornings it would make this really terrible screeching metal on metal sound that really sounded like it would be the last time that thing ever ran.

It might feel the same to us but cars know. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dunno. I used to have a car that HATED really cold temps. It was OK down to about 25 but colder than that just got worse and worse. It was almost like the engine would just freeze. When you forced it to start on really cold mornings it would make this really terrible screeching metal on metal sound that really sounded like it would be the last time that thing ever ran.
> 
> It might feel the same to us but cars know. :lol


Yeah, that's why you're always supposed to have at least a quarter tank of gas when it's cold. Otherwise, the fuel can freeze and you can't run on frozen gas.  The battery also takes cold temps pretty badly.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Why can't I stop feeling bad about everything? :sigh


----------



## komorikun

Man, the heating in this building is crazy. For the past few months it has been a bit chilly in my apartment. They tend to only turn the heat on in the morning (5 or 6AM), early evening, and around 11PM. I suppose they do this for working people. It's been 71-75F inside. Most often around 73-74F. I was wearing my sweat pants and hoodie on and off due to the chill. I even left the bedroom radiator open, which I normally don't do. 

Since the cold spell, OMG. So HOT!!. Right now it is 28F outside and my bedroom is 78F. I'm sitting here in my underwear with the bedroom window wide open. It was 80F before I opened the window.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Man, the heating in this building is crazy. For the past few months it has been a bit chilly in my apartment. They tend to only turn the heat on in the morning (5 or 6AM), early evening, and around 11PM. I suppose they do this for working people. It's been 71-75F inside. Most often around 73-74F. I was wearing my sweat pants and hoodie on and off due to the chill. I even left the bedroom radiator open, which I normally don't do.
> 
> Since the cold spell, OMG. So HOT!!. The boiler keeps going off. Right now it is 28F outside and my bedroom is 78F. I'm sitting here in my underwear with the bedroom window wide open. It was 80F before I opened the window.


Finally the boiler shut off long enough for the radiator to cool down. I closed the bedroom radiator. Looks like it snowed.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I seriously need to find a therapist and get on meds as soon as my insurance kicks in. I keep making poor choices because I'm just not thinking rationally right now. Today I can't stop spiraling...
:frown2:


----------



## pianist

Three glasses of wine and a glass of stright gin in me right now...

Look out ladies, 38 year-old virgin living in a family members basement rent free with a couple hundred dollars in the bank, no freinds... the up side is I stoped taling to the people I live with (family) so also a really good guy!! (sarcasm)

but on the bright side, If I died only immediate family would show up... 10 to 15 people would show up. So Ive got that going for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Finally the boiler shut off long enough for the radiator to cool down. I closed the bedroom radiator. Looks like it snowed.


 You need to make a recording of the steam pipe hissing. :lol

Or did you do that already? It seems like you posted some sound clips of something before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to the store to stock up on chicken. Was absolutely FREEZING outside. Drove there in nasty conditions, looked forever for a spot to park and went in and they didn't have ANY chicken like I usually buy. They only had the really expensive chicken. 

Actually, they DID have one pack left when I first got in there but I didn't see it right away. But then as soon as I saw it, this old lady came in from the side and snatched it right out from under me. I was SO pissed!

Went to the register and the checkout lady was the slowest cashier EVER! There were two people in front of us. Neither of them had much stuff and it took her about 15 minutes to move them through. And these were just normal transactions. There weren't any price checks or anything. She was just slower than molasses. 

Got out to the car and the damn thing had already frozen over. Got in, started the car and sat to wait for it to warm up. What happens? Guy pulls in right in front of me and just sits there with his damn headlights shining right in my eyes for like five minutes. 

My mom told me a couple of days ago that the girl upstairs throws hot water on the door in the winter to make the lock work. Now I know what's wrong with the stupid thing. I don't suppose it occurred to her that hot water doesn't stay hot in freezing cold. How could anybody who can tie their shoes be that damn stupid?

Now I know why the wiring in the intercom system had water in it a couple of years ago. We were just sitting here one day and the buzzer started going off nonstop. I thought it was weird but I just thought something went wrong with it because it was old or something. She probably threw water on it trying to thaw out the lock (which was probably still frozen from the last time she threw water on it to thaw it out from the time before she threw water on it to thaw it out). 

Oh. This chick has had some crazy stuff going on and I never even knew it. There used to be this old lady who lived across the hall. Well, the girl who lives upstairs had this guy who was living with her. I don't know if he was her boyfriend or what but I guess he was. I don't know why but he stole the old lady's car one day. There was another dude who was staying up there one time. That dude played the saxophone right above my bedroom for hours until I thought I was gonna go crazy. 

Then there was this guy up there who was remodeling her condo or something. I don't know exactly what happened but there was a BIG water spill. I heard some commotion from my mom and dad and went to see what was up. There was water coming out of the bathroom vent like a waterfall.


----------



## Skeletra

Just had a conversation with my boyfriend about the unwritten social "rules" of fashion. It started with me stumbling upon a scarf that I got because it was pretty but never used because I was too old for it. Mostly teenagers use them over here. He called bull**** on that and I said "no for real, it's just like uggs", he says "Uggs?", I say "yeah uggs". He replies with "what are uggs?". "I'll show you" and I show him a google picture of some Uggs. "He looks at them and says "they look kind of like the boots in Far Cry Primal. Maybe that's why they call them uggs. Ugg ugg" XD.


----------



## Dreaming1111

My new job doesn't start for 3 weeks and I've been having remorse for leaving my other job prematurely. This is definitely my year of bad choices. Now I'm stressing over this new job and kept obsessing about it all weekend. Getting through the holidays will be the tough but now I've added more misery with this obsessing if I made the right choice. I am seriously hooked on drama lately! :sigh


----------



## Citrine79

Dreaming1111 said:


> I seriously need to find a therapist and get on meds as soon as my insurance kicks in. I keep making poor choices because I'm just not thinking rationally right now. Today I can't stop spiraling...
> :frown2:


Same here...I am getting dangerously close to quitting my job which I know is a very bad idea.

I am soooo tired of Christmas music. On top of music blaring everywhere you go, grocery store, restaurant, etc.. I have several co-workers who play the all Christmas radio station on the computers at ridiculously loud levels. I am the opposite of most...I find Christmas music to be sad and depressing and try to avoid it,


----------



## Dreaming1111

@Citrine79

I know what you mean about the Christmas music and for some reason it really bothers me this year much more. Yes I quit a job I just started because I got an offer for another one which I thought was better. I never do things like this and I'm seriously starting to worry about myself. Can't wait for the holidays and 2016 to be over that's for sure...


----------



## Citrine79

I have a long way to go but I am hoping to at least take some baby steps to getting better in 2017. Constant worrying and paranoia means I get no fun or enjoyment out of anything.


----------



## komorikun

Dreaming1111 said:


> My new job doesn't start for 3 weeks and I've been having remorse for leaving my other job prematurely. This is definitely my year of bad choices. Now I'm stressing over this new job and kept obsessing about it all weekend. Getting through the holidays will be the tough but now I've added more misery with this obsessing if I made the right choice. I am seriously hooked on drama lately! :sigh


Does the new job pay more?


----------



## komorikun

Wow. There are now users on this forum born after the 90s. 2000+


----------



## Dreaming1111

komorikun said:


> Does the new job pay more?


Pays 10% more, has more flexible hours, somewhat better benefits and is closer to home. It's a larger company and larger companies always seem kind of impersonal to me. It seems a better choice but I'm so insecure right now I don't trust any decisions I make.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Wow. There are now users on this forum born after the 90s. 2000+


Crazy to think about...


----------



## Dreaming1111

So my blood pressure is back up. Ugh! I thought I was doing so well since I lost almost 30 pounds but my love of junk foods and salt is not doing any favors. Plus I've been more sedentary than I care to admit. There's a part of me that doesn't even care if I'm unhealthy because why would I want to live to a ripe old age on this hellish planet. On the other hand I don't want to end up an invalid that has to depend on others...


----------



## komorikun

I've been thinking that I will get a bonded pair of cats from a shelter. Cause if you get cats separately then you never know how well they will get along. I've also read that bonded pairs are harder for the shelters to adopt out, especially adult ones. I would get cats that are at least 1 1/2 years old. I like calm, pudgy, mature lap cats. Kittens and teenage cats have too much energy. 

This will all have to wait until I'm settled down. Maybe in 6-9 months from now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Couple hours ago I got the Dremel out and made a tray for my SSD with a plastic CD case. The good news is that it worked. The bad news is that I can't get the smell of melting plastic out of my nose. I'll be smelling it all day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my parents have been paying this useless insurance company that is supposed to cover stuff that goes wrong with their condo. They've been here about 12 years and every time they call these morons they have to wait a week just to get somebody sent out to look at it. Then when the guy looks at it and decides that it is indeed broken and needs to be repaired, it's hit or miss as to whether the repair will actually happen that day or whether they'll have to wait another week or two for the fool to find the parts and come back. Then they get to pay the guy $80 for driving out here. 


Half the time these people they send don't sound like they have any idea what they're talking about. More than once the guy broke whatever he was supposed to fix more than he fixed it and I ended up fixing it just to keep them from sending him back and keeping us in limbo forever for a new faucet or something.

Well, so it's finally happened. Now they have a major failure. The dishwasher basically fell apart about a week ago. The top rack. The wheels just broke right off. As usual, it took them a week to send a guy to look at it. The guy takes one look at it and says "Well. It looks like the wheels have broken off". 

Really? I asked my mom if she told them what the problem was when she called them and she said she did. So they knew the dishwasher was falling apart for a week before they sent a guy out to call them back and tell them the dishwasher was falling apart. So now I'm sure they'll try to replace those wheels and my guess is that even if they get the right ones, it won't be a year before something else goes wrong with it. The dishwasher is 12 years old and gets used every single day. It's really pretty remarkable it has lasted this long before something went wrong. 

Nevertheless, we'll be lucky if we get this fixed for under a hundred bucks. Which is about 1/3 of what a new basic dishwasher would cost if we had just gone to Lowes and bought one and installed it ourselves. Which is a little bit of work but it's not rocket science.

My parents have paid these idiots way more than it was worth over the years. They could have just been putting that money into a repair fund or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yesterday my niece was here for a few hours. She had a cold, apparently. So after she went home I saw my dad in the living room spraying the couch with Clorox Anywhere Cleaner. I think they probably need to rethink the name on that stuff. Now I don't know much but I know that stuff smells like bleach. And I know I wouldn't spray a couch with diluted bleach. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's funny to me that dogs (and cats) will go limp and make themselves heavy when they don't want to be picked up. :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yesterday my niece was here for a few hours. She had a cold, apparently. So after she went home I saw my dad in the living room spraying the couch with Clorox Anywhere Cleaner. I think they probably need to rethink the name on that stuff. Now I don't know much but I know that stuff smells like bleach. And I know I wouldn't spray a couch with diluted bleach. Maybe that's just me.


OMG. I'm surprised your parents didn't make your niece wear a face mask.

My dad has recently become very paranoid of children and getting sick. He got a cold that turned into bad cough that turned into pneumonia. He blames the children at the aquarium (he likes to take photos of fish, flowers, and hummingbirds) and museums he goes to. Apparently the aquarium is thoroughly infested with children because all the schools take field trips there and on the weekends parents bring their little snot rats to see the fish. So now he is saying that he will only go there when he is sure there are not tons of children.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to _Manchester by the Sea_ with Casey Affleck. During the credits, the elderly gentleman a few seats down asked his wife "Is the actor in this, uh, the son of the actor Ben, uh, Affleck?" She replied that she didn't know, but that it's not that common a name. I can understand not being up on pop culture, but how old do they think Ben is?


----------



## komorikun

I shouldn't have eaten all that expired masaman curry paste. I put too much coconut cream in it too. My belly.......ugh....


----------



## IcedOver

Holy Hell, I HATE SJWs!!! This new phenomenon is the reason this country is going to Hell, the reason Trump won. They have no sense of decency, no sense of proportion or connection to real life, and stick their noses where they don't belong. What they know they've been told in their echo chamber liberal arts colleges and online message boards. They're not nice people despite claiming to be tolerant. In reality they're only tolerant of people who feel exactly the same way they do, and bonus points if you're not a straight white male (and the latter need to be ashamed of and apologize for themselves). They are the Thought Police Orwell spoke of, and what's funny is that they don't even pretend to deny this anymore. I won't go into details, but I was roped into an unwanted interaction online with several of these specimens on another board because they had disrespected something I explicitly stated I did not want in an ad I posted. They are not "live and let live"; their philosophy is "live and let live . . . only if I like what you're doing." Then it became the typical pile-on. The upside is that I got one of them to admit he is a hypocrite and annoying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> OMG. I'm surprised your parents didn't make your niece wear a face mask.
> 
> My dad has recently become very paranoid of children and getting sick. He got a cold that turned into bad cough that turned into pneumonia. He blames the children at the aquarium (he likes to take photos of fish, flowers, and hummingbirds) and museums he goes to. Apparently the aquarium is thoroughly infested with children because all the schools take field trips there and on the weekends parents bring their little snot rats to see the fish. So now he is saying that he will only go there when he is sure there are not tons of children.


 I don't know what it is. I don't know if people are getting more fragile or my immune system is just awesome. Seems like kids these days are always sick. I don't remember being sick often at all when I was a kid.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> Holy Hell, I HATE SJWs!!! This new phenomenon is the reason this country is going to Hell, the reason Trump won. They have no sense of decency, no sense of proportion or connection to real life, and stick their noses where they don't belong. What they know they've been told in their echo chamber liberal arts colleges and online message boards. They're not nice people despite claiming to be tolerant. In reality they're only tolerant of people who feel exactly the same way they do, and bonus points if you're not a straight white male (and the latter need to be ashamed of and apologize for themselves). They are the Thought Police Orwell spoke of, and what's funny is that they don't even pretend to deny this anymore. I won't go into details, but I was roped into an unwanted interaction online with several of these specimens on another board because they had disrespected something I explicitly stated I did not want in an ad I posted. They are not "live and let live"; their philosophy is "live and let live . . . only if I like what you're doing." Then it became the typical pile-on. The upside is that I got one of them to admit he is a hypocrite and annoying.


Agree with you 100%.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know what it is. I don't know if people are getting more fragile or my immune system is just awesome. Seems like kids these days are always sick. I don't remember being sick often at all when I was a kid.


You probably just don't remember age 0-5 years old very well. That's when they get sick a lot. Their immune systems are not fully developed and they haven't been exposed to the 1000s of different cold and flu viruses yet. Then when you get to be age 60+ the immune system becomes weaker again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I used to live next door to this old man who had a really strong southern accent. Every morning at exactly the same time I would hear him yell....

"Baybees! Comeeer puppies! Where are ya baybees?!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"WOWWWWW! I can see inside him!"

This was my mother's keen observation after she had taken a long, quiet look at my newly (brightly) illuminated betta fish. I had just put a new light above his tank and it was a bit too bright, apparently.

Strangely, I had not really noticed that it made him.......somewhat translucent.

I was kind of more expecting to hear "Wow! He looks pretty in the light!"

Anyway, I'm not sure if it was an exclamation, an expression of horror or just a flat statement that came out as one (or both) of the above.


----------



## komorikun

Welp, for once that ****ty nearby supermarket actually made a mistake in my favor. Normally, they rip me off when they have a sale and charge me the regular price. Not the cashier's fault though. Their system is messed up....probably on purpose.

Today the cashier made a mistake with the vegetables I bought. She thought my zucchini was a cucumber. For whatever reason the Japanese sweet potato she rung up as an Idaho potato. I also got an Idaho potato, so she rung up Idaho potato twice. Japanese sweet potato is twice the price per pound as the Idaho potato.


----------



## komorikun

I'm going to attempt to make this tomorrow. I got all the ingredients finally. Can't got wrong with peanut butter and curry.

http://www.vegansandra.com/2014/08/peanut-butter-and-vegetable-curry.html










I've already been making this once a month for the past few months. In fact I made it today and will have the leftovers tomorrow. Very heavy. I add an onion and half a green/red pepper to it.

http://www.vegansandra.com/2012/12/curried-chickpea-avocado-salad-with_27.html


----------



## AllTheSame

I wonder what the breakdown is as far as age groups go....

On NYE I wonder how many teenagers go out, how many twenty-somethings go out, thiry-somethings....

Meh it's probably pretty predictable.


----------



## IcedOver

Well, it's the last couple days of an awful year. Predictably, I let myself down again. I didn't do anything I needed to do and wasted all twelve months. Even when I half-tried at whatever, things didn't work out due to my fault or someone else's. I just don't have much energy anymore. The past few weeks, despite having quality family/holiday time, have been really sucky. I come home from this awful job and, instead of doing something, I just slump over and fall asleep. Then I wake up at like 5:00 a.m. and actually "go to bed" for another four to five hours. My dreams have been so long and immersive recently that it's hard to wrench myself away from them even if they often have nightmarish elements.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, we finally heard back from the insurance people on the dishwasher. Took them a week to send some guy out here to tell us the dishwasher is broken and another week for them to decide they ain't gonna fix it, citing the fine print in the contract (as is the usual with such companies). So I finally found the parts we need on Amazon for about $30 and ordered them. I really hope my parents cancel that worthless insurance but then again, I know that if they do, the furnace or something will probably die a month later and they have no savings for that kind of thing. Not that it will help because most likely the insurance company will find an out and refuse to fix that too. 

Useless pieces of sh!t. So now they have over a hundred dollars in a repair of a 12 year old dishwasher that probably didn't cost $400 new. And $75 of it was money pissed away for nothing just to have some clown tell us what we already knew (the dishwasher is broken).

Wouldn't this be nice if it was the refrigerator instead of the dishwasher?


----------



## SofaKing

Eating an early dinner at a Wendy's is exactly as depressing as it sounds. I should have gotten it to go, but I like it as hot as possible.


----------



## komorikun

Well, the peanut butter curry was not so great. Not enough curry flavor. 

I did like the vegetables in it. I don't use zucchini or eggplant much at all in my cooking. They went pretty well with the curry. Think I will use them more often. Good texture.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Well, the peanut butter curry was not so great. Not enough curry flavor.
> 
> I did like the vegetables in it. I don't use zucchini or eggplant much at all in my cooking. They went pretty well with the curry. Think I will use them more often. Good texture.


Well, that is the fun of cooking, though. At least you tried.

I do a mock-thai type sauce with peanut butter, soy sauce, thai chili-garlic, and either honey or maple. Sometimes it's too peanut butter forward, but then again i never measure stuff...so I need to do better about my consistency.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, we finally heard back from the insurance people on the dishwasher. Took them a week to send some guy out here to tell us the dishwasher is broken and another week for them to decide they ain't gonna fix it, citing the fine print in the contract (as is the usual with such companies). So I finally found the parts we need on Amazon for about $30 and ordered them. I really hope my parents cancel that worthless insurance but then again, I know that if they do, the furnace or something will probably die a month later and they have no savings for that kind of thing. Not that it will help because most likely the insurance company will find an out and refuse to fix that too.
> 
> Useless pieces of sh!t. So now they have over a hundred dollars in a repair of a 12 year old dishwasher that probably didn't cost $400 new. And $75 of it was money pissed away for nothing just to have some clown tell us what we already knew (the dishwasher is broken).
> 
> Wouldn't this be nice if it was the refrigerator instead of the dishwasher?


 Dishwasher fixed. For now. I'm sure something else will give soon. I noticed looking at the old parts that they basically just fell apart because the plastic had gotten brittle (as plastic does). And so it is just a matter of time before it happens again somewhere else. All four pieces had just disintegrated in exactly the same place.

Amazon shipped the parts in record time even with no extra delivery fee. Perhaps it was due to extra resources for the holidays but Amazon's standard shipping has always been slow in my experience. Not really sure but I'm surprised it didn't take a lot longer. Once I had the parts the repair took less than 5 minutes. Don't understand why this is such a hard thing to have someone do but I guess most people would just trash the dishwasher and buy a new one.


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay, SAS, I am really sick of seeing these advertisements.

Do you really think I want to do the "Tena Twist"? Not on New Year's Eve or ANY night of the year!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you really think I want to do the "Tena Twist"? Not on New Year's Eve or ANY night of the year!


 "Comown baybay! Les dew tha tweest! Comown BAYYYYYBAYYYYYY! Les dew tha tweest! Tayk may bi muh leettwle hayyyynd aynd gow layk dis!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Religion pisses me off. It's not that I don't think people should be free to believe whatever they like. It's just that most religious people can't seem to keep it to themselves. And by that I don't mean they shouldn't ever mention religion or whatever. 

It's the fact that they try to bully everyone else into their way of thinking. Now different people will display varying degrees of this behavior but I find most churches actively encourage their followers to harass people about religion. That's when it gets ridiculous. When you can't have a normal conversation with someone without them trying to steer it into their religious views. It gets to the point to where you can be having a conversation about a leaky faucet and they go way off into religious territory. WTF? You know? Maybe once in a while that would be OK but some people will pull this crap until it gets to the point to where you just don't want to hear anything that comes out of their mouth.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Religion pisses me off. It's not that I don't think people should be free to believe whatever they like. It's just that most religious people can't seem to keep it to themselves. And by that I don't mean they shouldn't ever mention religion or whatever. It's the fact that they try to bully everyone else into their way of thinking.


I suppose it depends on the area, how dominated by religion a particular area is. I haven't personally found that to be the case. (I'm speaking primarily about Christianity; luckily we don't live in an area of the world where having or not having a certain religion means you have the daily threat of being murdered.) I have found, though, that so-called "SJWs" do the same thing with whatever stupid things they believe in. They're even bigger bullies than religious folks. If you bypass a Christian on a sidewalk who is handing out leaflets with a "No thanks," they smile and continue what they were doing, go to the next person. If you dare to question the social/political views of an SJW, you're called every "-ist" word in the book, and I've heard the most insane ones will try to embarrass people by researching them personally and posting their information publicly (I guess it's called "doxing" or some stupid new word). Tolerant religious people believe in the right of people to have different opinions and choose their own paths, while Thought Police-style SJWs believe in one valid opinion.

That's why I believe that essentially, humanity never changes. Names and beliefs change, but the story of human nature stays the same. At any given time, humanity has the world it deserves, for good or ill. We may think that, throughout history, certain creeds were oppressive, or different peoples or sects tyrants. However, if they're "deposed" or resisted, the new order often turns out much like the old order, sometimes worse. SJWs believe they're fighting a culture war against . . . well, nobody really knows, not even them. In so doing, they display the exact kind of intolerance they may rail against. It's scary to think that young people currently in college are being indoctrinated to these patterns of thinking.


----------



## Xenacat

I had a four day weekend and got nothing done. I was sick but I have played that for all its worth. Hopeful I can get something done before bedtime. Need caffeine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I suppose it depends on the area, how dominated by religion a particular area is. I haven't personally found that to be the case. (I'm speaking primarily about Christianity; luckily we don't live in an area of the world where having or not having a certain religion means you have the daily threat of being murdered.)


 Oh, that is not what I meant. But it really can do a number on your mental health when you have to live with someone who won't shut up about their religion. Or if you even have to live next door to them. Many of them will play religious programs full blast because they know damn well everyone within earshot can hear it. That's their way of starting arguments and then pretending they didn't do anything. If they can't convert you, they'll do everything they can to let you know they're unhappy about it. If you don't know anyone like this, count your blessings (No pun).


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

My arms and legs are littered with scars from childhood. I don't mind them, but for some reason I thought they would disappear by now. (and I'm sure some of them have.)
They remind me of when I was so adventurous, and care free, not afraid to get hurt. Now, I just cower and sit on my butt all day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Steamed broccoli with a squeeze of mayo is surprisingly yummy.

Bought a microwave steamer dish. Was a bit pricey but I figure it's worth it since I eat steamed broccoli every day and those steamer bags are expensive anyway. Works well.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm 30. It's reeeeeeally hitting me now. In 5 months, I'll be 31.


----------



## AllTheSame

I was out getting some last minute things for my trip tomorrow and this lady rear-ended me lmao. We were at a redlight in a reeeeally busy part of town, just sitting there for over a minute, at least. And she just rolled up and bumped me. Idk how she did it, why she took her foot of the brake....Idk if she fell asleep, or got distracted or what. So....I literally said "FFS"! I'm not kidding and I got out and looked and there was no damage at all. I looked the rear bumper over really good though. And she had her window open, and I looked back at her and she didn't even apologize or anything. Nope. Nothing. She just said "Everything OK"? And I just said "Wake up, man"!! And got back in my car. A few people around me were laughing, one lady was just shaking her head. Guess it could've been a lot worse. It's kind of funny thinking about it now. I guess she was just really tired or something.


----------



## IcedOver

I have OCD, but it's a bit different than the stereotypical kind. Don't want to go into details. Today I had a pretty major "violation" of my OCD "rules" (anybody who deals with this stuff probably knows what I'm talking about). It was really due just to an accident, but also long-term laziness. So my year so far has definitely been sullied. I took a vacation day today, and was looking to have a relaxing day, but that mostly ruined it. (Also, not that anybody would, but please don't quote this post as I may remove it.)

I had planned to go to _La La Land_ and, even though I was bummed out, I still went. You definitely should go to it too; you'll probably at least like it. It's a very rare Best Picture Oscar winner (and it will win) that is actually a good movie. Most are overrated or garbage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just noticed that my forehead seems to be shinier than usual today. I don't know why.


----------



## Still Waters

Past relationships and dead people have one thing in common -they're both idealized like crazy .-All the irritating qualities are forgotten entirely and the positives are enhanced a hundred times over. -Memory is a crazy and dangerous thing...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I feel like I still talk like a child, using short simple sentences. I feel like I should be much more well-spoken.
ie: Today I went to the restaurant. I feel sad. I'm hungry.
I mean, its kind of acceptable if its not your first language, but for me it is.
I've always had trouble expanding. Its probably why people don't really want to talk to me.
Maybe I should read more, or try writing.


----------



## komorikun

Trying to save money I got Folgers coffee. OMG. It's truly disgusting. Never again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Trying to save money I got Folgers coffee. OMG. It's truly disgusting. Never again.


 Yep. I've had that experience. I was at that point where I thought to myself "I mean, how bad could it really be? It's coffee and it seems to be pretty popular".

I don't know. It's like.....it tastes like tainted coffee or something. Like it's got cedar sawdust in it or...I don't even know. I mean I can stomach the cheapest frozen pizzas and even tater tots but I nearly vomited from the Folgers.

What do you normally drink and how much do you want to spend? I have pretty much settled on Dunkin Donuts. It's not the cheapest thing out there but it's not too expensive. Best part is you can get it anywhere. And it's not nasty.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. I've had that experience. I was at that point where I thought to myself "I mean, how bad could it really be? It's coffee and it seems to be pretty popular".
> 
> I don't know. It's like.....it tastes like tainted coffee or something. Like it's got cedar sawdust in it or...I don't even know. I mean I can stomach the cheapest frozen pizzas and even tater tots but I nearly vomited from the Folgers.
> 
> What do you normally drink and how much do you want to spend? I have pretty much settled on Dunkin Donuts. It's not the cheapest thing out there but it's not too expensive. Best part is you can get it anywhere. And it's not nasty.


I like the ones that come in bags at the supermarket. Only thing good about Folgers is the little red bottle.

Gevalia is pretty good. I also like hazelnut flavor found in a few different brands.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I like the ones that come in bags at the supermarket. Only thing good about Folgers is the little red bottle.
> 
> Gevalia is pretty good. I also like hazelnut flavor found in a few different brands.


 I don't think I've had that. They have so many different coffees now that I go to the coffee isle and I just feel like I'm lost. Don't like dark roast though. Not usually anyway.

I did find that you kind of get used to a subtle difference if you find a brand that's cheaper or more convenient to buy. I'd never get used to Folgers but I can usually deal with it if I have to get Dunkin French Roast instead of the Original medium.

One trick I found if you're still using the drip coffee maker is when you first start it, take the carafe out and let the basket fill some and let the coffee soak in hot water for a couple of minutes and then put it back in and brew it as usual. Makes it stronger and better and sometimes you can get away with using less coffee.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Only thing good about Folgers is the little red bottle.


 You know, now that I think about it, the "tainted" character I remember getting from the Folgers was almost like a chemical smell. Like there was this vague hint if almost like spraypaint or something. I remember wondering if it came from the plastic container because it kind of reminded me of that smell that cheap plastic sometimes gives off.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to the Dollar Tree down the street, where every item is a dollar. On the sidewalk, a guy was coming toward me and I had to figure out what side I would pass him on. When I got close I looked at him, and it was Tom Corbett, the last governor of Pennsylvania (who lost re-election). For a second I was going to say something, tell him I voted for him, but the dissonance of a former governor in a dollar store stopped me. He is from my township and I guess moved back after being governor, but a governor's pay must not be much, or maybe he just likes the deals. They do have some surprising deals.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I went to the Dollar Tree down the street, where every item is a dollar. On the sidewalk, a guy was coming toward me and I had to figure out what side I would pass him on. When I got close I looked at him, and it was Tom Corbett, the last governor of Pennsylvania (who lost re-election). For a second I was going to say something, tell him I voted for him, but the dissonance of a former governor in a dollar store stopped me. He is from my township and I guess moved back after being governor, but a governor's pay must not be much, or maybe he just likes the deals. They do have some surprising deals.


 No one is immune to the allure of the Dollar Tree. You can get some cool stuff there. OK. not super cool. But many of the deals are very decent.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm inspired to try, but I don't know where or how to start.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Life imitates machinery


----------



## millenniumman75

AllTheSame said:


> I was out getting some last minute things for my trip tomorrow and this lady rear-ended me lmao. We were at a redlight in a reeeeally busy part of town, just sitting there for over a minute, at least. And she just rolled up and bumped me. Idk how she did it, why she took her foot of the brake....Idk if she fell asleep, or got distracted or what. So....I literally said "FFS"! I'm not kidding and I got out and looked and there was no damage at all. I looked the rear bumper over really good though. And she had her window open, and I looked back at her and she didn't even apologize or anything. Nope. Nothing. She just said "Everything OK"? And I just said "Wake up, man"!! And got back in my car. A few people around me were laughing, one lady was just shaking her head. Guess it could've been a lot worse. It's kind of funny thinking about it now. I guess she was just really tired or something.


:lol Moral of the story - you got your Ffs on! :haha

I am glad there wasn't much damage.


----------



## IcedOver

I'd like to say to some people -- "Answer my damn e-mail! You contacted me first!" Damn, it's so aggravating when someone says they're interested, you reply, then nothing. When people have their cell phones glued to their hands, they can't make the excuse that they didn't get your message.


----------



## AllTheSame

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol Moral of the story - you got your Ffs on! :haha
> 
> I am glad there wasn't much damage.


Thx, yeah me too. She just wasn't paying attention I guess.

Getting into a really bad wreck worries me though. I spend three or four hours a day in my car now, for my job so I know I'm at risk....and I have seen some really, really crazy stuff. I mean, people drinking and driving, driving drunk. On their phones, weaving all over the place.

I'm also concerned about my car getting stolen. Most of my stores are in pretty nice (or at least decent) parts of town. But I also have some stores that I call on that are in the ghetto. And make no mistake about it....I mean the _*ghetto*_. There are lots of women on our sales team (women outnumber men, actually) so of course they don't want to send women by themselves into some of these rough neighborhoods. So I don't mind doing it, I know how to carry myself, I can take care of myself. But I just know one of these days I'm gonna come out of a store and my car is gonna be gone. It's happened before to someone on another team, not that long ago lmao.


----------



## Folded Edge

I really tried not to over spend during the Christmas / New year holidays but it seems I spent too much yet again. Nearly out of money and I won't be paid again until the 7th Feb. At least the freezer is not empty, which means I can foresee some interesting food concoctions on the horizon:laugh:


----------



## komorikun

Put out more poison for the cockroaches tonight....for the 1000th time. I think they like it fresh before it gets all hard. They sure do love the poison. I even seen 2 eating one spot and 1 more waiting their turn.

I remember when I first moved into this apartment.....I only saw cockroaches in the kitchen and the bedroom. Now they are all over the bathroom. Every time I go in there, there is at least 1-3 baby cockroaches roaming. They must be laying their egg sacs in the pipes. I also catch full-sized ones in there.


----------



## AllTheSame

That was a lot of protesters out today. Ffs man. More protesters turned out today than people that turned out for the Donald's inauguration.


There are a whole, whooooole lot of pissed off people out there. And lots of pissed off women. Ffs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AllTheSame said:


> That was a lot of protesters out today. Ffs man. More protesters turned out today than people that turned out for the Donald's inauguration.
> 
> There are a whole, whooooole lot of pissed off people out there. And lots of pissed off women. Ffs.


 Eventually, they'll have to go back to work to pay for their internet so they can post their selfies on Facebork and show all their fiends their pics of them protesting the consequences of Obama's actions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Put out more poison for the cockroaches tonight....for the 1000th time. *I think they like it fresh* before it gets all hard. They sure do love the poison. I even seen 2 eating one spot and 1 more waiting their turn.


 :lol

You and those roaches!


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm 2 months from 30 so I'm claiming my spot!


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> You and those roaches!


Roaches are so disgusting. Doesn't seem to matter how many I kill with the poison or by squishing them, their numbers do not diminish.

I also found out that roaches are coming out of the exhaust fan in the kitchen. The exhaust fan is in a weird place, not above the oven. It is right near the ceiling above the kitchen cabinets, near a corner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Roaches are so disgusting. Doesn't seem to matter how many I kill with the poison or by squishing them, their numbers do not diminish.
> 
> I also found out that roaches are coming out of the exhaust fan in the kitchen. The exhaust fan is in a weird place, not above the oven. It is right near the ceiling above the kitchen cabinets, near a corner.


 The only experience I have with roaches is that my grandmother used to live in a building that was built in the 1980s. When she first moved in there it seemed like there were roaches everywhere.

This continued for a while but by the last time I visited her there in about 1999, you'd never see any roaches. I think what happened was they started spraying in every unit on a schedule. I would guess they probably changed some things in the utility areas of the building too.

Do they send someone around to spray where you live every now and then?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The only experience I have with roaches is that my grandmother used to live in a building that was built in the 1980s. When she first moved in there it seemed like there were roaches everywhere.
> 
> This continued for a while but by the last time I visited her there in about 1999, you'd never see any roaches. I think what happened was they started spraying in every unit on a schedule. I would guess they probably changed some things in the utility areas of the building too.
> 
> Do they send someone around to spray where you live every now and then?


They send someone out once every month or once every 2 months. I had the exterminator do my apartment once but it didn't really help much. They put a sign up sheet a couple days before he comes. Probably less than 15 units sign up out of over 110 units in the building. Not sure why so few sign up. Either they don't have roaches (doubt it), they don't notice the roaches, they don't care, or because the exterminator is useless. So obviously spraying only 15 units every couple months isn't going to get rid of the infestation.

Anyways, my lease is up in 2 months, so the cockroach nightmare will be all over soon enough. Just hope that no roach hitches a ride in one of my suitcases......

The previous 3 apartments I lived in (in current city) didn't have any cockroaches. Only 1 of those apartments was in a big apartment complex though.


----------



## komorikun

What they really need to do is evacuate the whole building for a day or two, tent it, and then bomb the crap out of it with pesticides. Like this:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> They send someone out once every month or once every 2 months. I had him do my apartment once but it didn't really help much. They put a sign up sheet a couple days before he comes. Probably less than 15 units sign up out of over 110 units in the building. Not sure why so few sign up. Either they don't have roaches (doubt it), they don't notice the roaches, they don't care, or because the exterminator is useless. So obviously spraying only 15 units every couple months isn't going to get rid of the infestation.


 Yep. That's probably the problem. It's not going to be really effective if they don't spray everywhere. My grandmother lived in a building where they had keys to all the doors and they sprayed whether the person wanted them to or not. It was very poorly managed when she first moved in but got much better in later years.

I'm surprised they would do it this way because it's a waste of money if it's not doing any good.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. That's probably the problem. It's not going to be really effective if they don't spray everywhere. My grandmother lived in a building where they had keys to all the doors and they sprayed whether the person wanted them to or not. It was very poorly managed when she first moved in but got much better in later years.
> 
> I'm surprised they would do it this way because it's a waste of money if it's not doing any good.


The management of this building doesn't care. As long as the apartments are all rented and money is flowing in.....they are happy. By law all they have to do is show they are *trying to *treat the cockroach infestation. They don't actually have to prove they fixed the problem.


----------



## Folded Edge

Finally watched Arrival a couple of nights ago and it was really good. Brilliant bit of thoughtful Sci-Fi. So glad it was as good as I had been hoping it would be, not something that happens that often these days. Easily the best film I've seen in ages and best sci-fi film since Ex-Machina.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Must sort life out Must sort life out Must sort life out Must sort life out


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> Finally watched Arrival a couple of nights ago and it was really good. Brilliant bit of thoughtful Sci-Fi. So glad it was as good as I had been hoping it would be, not something that happens that often these days.


 I remember that movie but I honestly can't remember anything about it so it must not have been all that good. I remember vaguely liking it but I think I saw Cast Away for the first time at about the same time and Cast Away was good enough to overshadow most movies.


----------



## Pongowaffle

It is weird that a 23yr old girl with her looks always come home around the same time right after work. Something doesn't add up. Maybe she recently went through a breakup and is now still in recovery mode?


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember that movie but I honestly can't remember anything about it so it must not have been all that good. I remember vaguely liking it but I think I saw Cast Away for the first time at about the same time and Cast Away was good enough to overshadow most movies.


Not sure if you are talking about Arrival that came out in November last year or not? (there are a few more movies with the same title on imdb)
I saw Cast Away when it came out in 2000, I enjoyed it at the time but haven't seen it since.


----------



## komorikun

Roach apocalypse in the kitchen this morning. Tons of dead roaches all over the floor. I think they are running out food since the neighbor has been dead for a month now. They are really going for the poison. 

Dead neighbor's apartment still has not been cleared out yet.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm feeling brave... or is that stupid? I think sometimes it can be the same thing.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Aaand that's another 1cm of hair receeded :/


----------



## IcedOver

Almost a month in and this year is pure garbage. I feel like that scene in "Seinfeld" where Elaine's smug boyfriend says to Jerry "Nothing's working out for you, huh?" as Jerry stands caught in the rain without an umbrella. Most of it's my fault as usual, but the latest actually isn't, just someone else being a typically ****ty and disrespectful person. My job situation feels like it's reached critical mass. I hate it every second and have been having trouble even concentrating in one task. After ruining myself through sixteen years at this place, I feel like I'm not qualified to do anything else, and my personal life is so totally wrapped up in the unusual schedule and liberty of this company that the idea of switching is scary. I'm very depressed and unmotivated, feeling very low.


----------



## Zozulya

The year started okay, then it derailed in the middle of the month. I think I was too much optimistic about the year, having absolutely no foundations to build "Hope " on.
Each passing year is just to sink to a new low.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Oh to be 29 and so far behind in life...


----------



## IcedOver

Nancy Pelosi: _"Tell 'em you're a Muslim. Tell 'em you're a Muslim."_ Ah, thanks Nancy. So much of what's wrong with America encapsulated in ten seconds, you schmuck. Thanks for the hilarity. Back to my regularly scheduled bullsh!t.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think my betta gets pissed off at me when I sleep a long time. I noticed several times that sometimes he somehow gets his tail torn up and it'll just be like that when I wake up. It never seems to happen when I'm awake so he must be doing something crazy while I'm asleep. I don't think he likes it when he doesn't see me for a long time.


----------



## komorikun

The roaches must be desperate now that my neighbor has been dead for over a month now. They've probably run out of food and water. So now they are going nuts in my kitchen. I must have killed over a hundred roaches that were going for my bait tray last night. I would pick up the bait tray and crush like over 10 in one go. Did that multiple times until bedtime. Went to sleep at 3am and woke up at noon and there were like 20-30 dead and dying ones on my kitchen floor.

The exterminator came at 6pm today. He sprayed all this liquid pesticide all over my kitchen and bathroom. Really stinks up the place. I got all the windows open even though it's below freezing outside. Got to air it out. Ooof. He even sprayed the kitchen counter next to the sink. Kind of gross. That area gets wet all the time. 

Supposedly the exterminator is supposed to come once a month but I only see the sign-up sheet once every 2 months.


----------



## SparklingWater

Why did I do that? I really don't like the reason I did that lol. It's ok, just being human again.

Also self doubt sucks the joy out of life.


----------



## AllTheSame

Occasionally I still think about my FWB. I bet she still thinks about me sometimes also. Not to sound arrogant or full of myself, I'm not lol. But I made that woman happy, I made her happy a LOT ffs. So I'm pretty sure she remembers me. I could call her. Nah. I don't want to call her. But I could. But. Nah. I don't want to call her. I really don't want to call her. Think about it. If she was meant for you, she'd be in your arms right now. There is a reason she was a friend, with benefits. Remember that.

Ffs.

Anyway we had a lot, a whole lot of fun together though.

I never have problems with women in the bedroom...it's always outside of the bedroom. My ex-wife, who I was married to for 18 years will even admit, to this day, that we were awesome in bed, that's not where our problems were.

I wish I was one of those people that was just out to get laid, out on one Friday night after the next, on a conquest to fukq the next girl, to put another notch in my bedpost. Sometimes I wish I was that guy. Because....it's easy, imo, to be that guy. I can go to this bar at closing time, near my apartment....I've been there before...and I can hook up. I've done it before. Anyone, anyone can get a date, a ONS at 2:00am at a bar lmao....it's not rocket science.

I sometimes wish that's all I wanted. It sucks wanting more than that. Because more than that is hard to find.


----------



## SplendidBob

******* neck problem. ******* stomach problem. Pretty sure the naproxen that does make the neck problem better makes the stomach problem worse.. I am kinda hoping that it's something else other than the naproxen and am going to have to risk it again tomorrow and hope I don't inflame the stomach issue badly again.

Getting old sucks

On the plus side, I am actually only a large tee shirt size now, which is kinda cool. Its refreshing to be able to buy clothes in actual shop again :O



komorikun said:


> The roaches must be desperate now that my neighbor has been dead for over a month now. They've probably run out of food and water. So now they are going nuts in my kitchen. I must have killed over a hundred roaches that were going for my bait tray last night. I would pick up the bait tray and crush like over 10 in one go. Did that multiple times until bedtime. Went to sleep at 3am and woke up at noon and there were like 20-30 dead and dying ones on my kitchen floor.


Oh god that sounds nasty... hope that **** gets sorted soon.



realisticandhopeful said:


> Why did I do that? I really don't like the reason I did that lol. It's ok, just being human again.


I am sure it will be fine


----------



## AllTheSame

the cheat said:


> Facebook? Deleted.
> Instagram? Deleted.
> Snapchat? Deleted.
> Twitter? Deleted.
> Plenty of Fish? Deleted.
> Tinder? Deleted.
> 
> As soon as I get banned from the cesspool that is SAS, I will cease to officially exist.


Meh. Getting off this site might not be such a bad thing lol....


----------



## SofaKing

splendidbob said:


> ******* neck problem.


I've had amazing results with chiropractic care...real...results.

Since I've moved I haven't tried finding a new one, but I will. i don't want to go back to how I was. No.


----------



## komorikun

Only 2 dead roaches on my kitchen floor this morning/afternoon. Saw a few walking around last night but way less than before. I'm guessing there may still be food in my dead neighbor's apartment but nothing with water content and obviously the sinks/counters are all dry after over a month. The only place they can get water is from the toilet. 

Apparently, German cockroaches can survive a month without food but only one week without water. So I will keep my dish rack in the living room for a few days. Hope the kitchen roaches all die from dehydration.


----------



## AllTheSame

the cheat said:


> For the longest time, I used to come here to try and help others, even just to make someone laugh who needed to laugh...it helped my depression sometimes. Everything is so negative now, including me. I've been on here under different names since 2006...that's embarrassing lol


I remember I went to a Narcotics Anonymous meeting once, years ago, with a friend. It wasn't my first time going to a meeting like that but it was hers. I'll never forget what she said afterwards, when I was driving her home. She said "there were some very, very screwed up, seriously messed up people in that room". And she was right, ffs. I told her "What did you expect"??

Anytime you have seriously dysfunctional people gather in one place at the same time there is going to be conflict lol. I'm no exception. I'm probably the most dysfunctional person on this site, ffs, I'll be the first to admit that. The fact that this site is depressing, and the fact that there are people who constantly launch personal attacks....the fact that there are very, very sick people here shouldn't come as a surprise though. This site is a lot of things, but in my opinion, it is not a support site, and that word should be taken out of this site's name, lol, that is a joke.


----------



## IcedOver

Folded Edge said:


> Finally watched Arrival a couple of nights ago and it was really good. Brilliant bit of thoughtful Sci-Fi. So glad it was as good as I had been hoping it would be, not something that happens that often these days. Easily the best film I've seen in ages and best sci-fi film since Ex-Machina.


Oh, what a dreadful film that was. As far as modern crap overpraised science fiction goes, it wasn't as bad as _Interstellar_, but it was still a disappointment. I read the short story before going, and neither the story nor the film does a good job at presenting its core idea/twist (but the story a tad better compared to the distilled movie). The human mind just . . . doesn't work that way. People keep saying it's "intelligent sci-fi" like it's comparable to the king of that genre _2001_, but to be truly intelligent, it has to be successful at presenting its themes/ideas, and this movie isn't. This is really just a chick flick dressed up as science fiction, with two names-out-of-a-hat stars -- the increasingly boring Amy Adams and the ultra-bland Jeremy Renner.


----------



## komorikun

I'm really overdue for a haircut. Last time I got it cut was mid-September 2016. I hate when my hair gets this long. I prefer it just barely past the shoulders. It gets too hot and bushy when it's long. 

Want to chop off all the orangish previously dyed hair. Trying to grow the natural brown out. Takes forever. Last time I dyed it red was December 2015. Probably going to take 1 more year for all the orange hair to be gone. 

Going to wait till right before I move to get it cut. More important to look good after my big move than now. Plus save money.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Apparently, German cockroaches can survive a month without food but only one week without water. So I will keep my dish rack in the living room for a few days. *Hope the kitchen roaches all die from dehydration*.


 :lol

Have you tried that stuff that's supposed to give them poison to take back to the nest or whatever? Or was that different bugs?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Have you tried that stuff that's supposed to give them poison to take back to the nest or whatever? Or was that different bugs?


Yes. That is the bait I was using. It's not so much that they bring the poison back to the nest. It's that they eat the poison, go back to their nest and then die. Other cockroaches will then eat the dead one and die themselves. Cockroaches are cannibals. They also eat each others feces and vomit.

This is the stuff that attracted over 100 of my dead neighbor's desperate roaches in one night. Sort of smells like meaty peanut butter. Been using it since the end of November.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y2GNV...1&keywords=advion+syngenta+cockroach+gel+bait

I also used diatomaceous earth. It's a white powder. Stuck that in all the cracks and holes where they were coming from (underneath the stove, underneath the kitchen cabinet, under the fridge, cracks where the floor meets the walls). Didn't seem to do that much. Sometimes I find a disoriented/incapacitated roach covered in the powder. But I still get roaches coming out of holes that I put plenty of the powder in.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth#Pest_control


----------



## komorikun

*Dead and dying roaches*

http://i.imgur.com/kcBakXp.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/nVt7wgw.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Hfop6Oj.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/Huk6AJ5.jpg


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I also used diatomaceous earth. It's a white powder. Stuck that in all the cracks and holes where they were coming from (underneath the stove, underneath the kitchen cabinet, under the fridge, cracks where the floor meets the walls). Didn't seem to do that much. Sometimes I find a disoriented/incapacitated roach covered in the powder. But I still get roaches coming out of holes that I put plenty of the powder in.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth#Pest_control


 I'd be real careful about not inhaling that stuff.

Anyway, a dehumidifier might help but I think they're expensive and use a lot of electricity.


----------



## komorikun

Apparently my step-monster is now peeing in random places. My dad said she got caught peeing at the zoo. Next thing you know she is going to start peeing behind museum exhibits or in the supermarket aisle.


----------



## AllTheSame

I hope I get good numbers tomorrow. I bought squares for the super bowl, they pay $50 per quarter. Come on numbers, be good numbers. I also hope the Patriots get their butts kicked. They'll probably win. They cheat. So. They'll probably win, unfortunately. But I can hope.


----------



## AllTheSame

the cheat said:


> http://yourteamcheats.com/ATL
> 
> And again, this isn't me defending the Pats cheating, only pointing out the hypocrisy lol


*Sigh* I didn't click on the link. And...I won't. Because, as I've already said...several times now...I think if you believe it's OK to cheat just because everyone else does it then your are the biggest hypocrite of all. But. Hey. Here's an idea. Let's ignore the fact that cheating goes on all the time in the NFL...and let's get behind the poster child of cheating. Oh. Wait. I'm sorry. There's more than one. It's the QB for the Patriots, and it's Bill Belichek. So...there are two cheaters.


----------



## SparklingWater

I like that i'm really beginning to like myself. And forgive myself my foibles and moments of crazy. Life is getting better.


----------



## AllTheSame

There are, imo, right now.... a record number of trolls on this site lmao. I was just made aware of another one, and Idk how I didn't see it before. I think (I'm 99% sure) it's a dup account. *sigh* It's so, so, so obvious to me now.


----------



## Folded Edge

IcedOver said:


> Oh, what a dreadful film that was. As far as modern crap overpraised science fiction goes, it wasn't as bad as _Interstellar_, but it was still a disappointment. I read the short story before going, and neither the story nor the film does a good job at presenting its core idea/twist (but the story a tad better compared to the distilled movie). The human mind just . . . doesn't work that way. People keep saying it's "intelligent sci-fi" like it's comparable to the king of that genre _2001_, but to be truly intelligent, it has to be successful at presenting its themes/ideas, and this movie isn't. This is really just a chick flick dressed up as science fiction, with two names-out-of-a-hat stars -- the increasingly boring Amy Adams and the ultra-bland Jeremy Renner.


I haven't read the book and watched it without knowing that much about the plot. You having read it, would certainly effect your opinion on the film. 
I also thought the ideas come though pretty well but in no way would I compare it to 2001. 
It seems quiet a lot of other people enjoyed it the same as myself. 
To describe it as a chick flick sci-fi film is a very strange / odd description, considering the story. 
Something currently like _Passengers_ could easily be described as such but beyond both being having sci-fi settings, they are hardly comparable films.

Thanks for your thoughts though, I doubt we'll catching a movie together any time soon :grin2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm really overdue for a haircut. Last time I got it cut was mid-September 2016. I hate when my hair gets this long. I prefer it just barely past the shoulders. It gets too hot and bushy when it's long.
> 
> Want to chop off all the orangish previously dyed hair. Trying to grow the natural brown out. Takes forever. Last time I dyed it red was December 2015. Probably going to take 1 more year for all the orange hair to be gone.
> 
> Going to wait till right before I move to get it cut. More important to look good after my big move than now. Plus save money.


 I noticed those are some pretty long hairs on the floor in the pictures of the dead roaches. :lol


----------



## Omni-slash

Eyyy, 200th post.

I'm done here.


----------



## AllTheSame

I remember almost every single one of these lol. I had that infamous Farrah Fawcett poster and a Charlie's Angels poster in my room, and I was pretty young. I had no idea what to do with women yet but I knew they were really pretty, and I remember thinking the less clothes they had on the prettier they looked. I was a little perv (and I still am).

I wish my kids could experience some of those things....like playing outdoors, especially. Kids just don't play outside much anymore, at all. Prison inmates are required to spend an hour a day outside. The average kid in the USofA now spends less than 15 minutes a day playing outside. I remember all I needed when I was a kid was a fishing pole, or a football. In the summer time I'd leave my house and it was time to come home when the street lights came on. (and you'd better get home quick, I remember that lol).


----------



## IcedOver

Eighteen years ago today I moved into my sh!tty efficiency apartment, my first place on my own. That means the failure and lameness I started back then is now adult stage. 

Looks like I've been a member of this damn board for ten years. I recall that I was in a pretty awful place back then, and had never known about internet sites such as this or really talked about my issues. I was at a point then where I was really realizing the issues that had affected me for years. In the ten years since, I've barely progressed.


----------



## AllTheSame

My cousin just posted a really cute award her daughter got from her school on fb....she's in pre-k, four years old. It was pretty awesome, it was a kindness award and her mamma is so proud.

The problem is....she posted a pic of the certificate they gave her. It has her kids name on it. The name of the school she attends. Her grade. And her teachers full name.

Man, I wouldn't have done that, not sure that's a good idea at all. I know the chances of some psycho trying to abduct her are very, very small but I still never would have done that with my kids. I really don't think she thought it through.....


----------



## littleghost

That's scary. You should say something in case she hasn't thought about it. Give her a chance to take it down


----------



## AllTheSame

littleghost said:


> That's scary. You should say something in case she hasn't thought about it. Give her a chance to take it down


Yeah....thanks....I said something. I decided to message her mom, who has commented on it already. I didn't really want to message my cousin and give her the impression that I don't think she knows what she's doing...or try to come across as pushy or preachy. Her mom might say something, might not, Idk. It's still up though as of right now.


----------



## komorikun

Okay, I have covered the exhaust fan in the kitchen using saran wrap and masking tape. That fan is pretty useless. And the amount of roaches coming out of there was disgusting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AllTheSame said:


> My cousin just posted a really cute award her daughter got from her school on fb....she's in pre-k, four years old. It was pretty awesome, it was a kindness award and her mamma is so proud.
> 
> The problem is....she posted a pic of the certificate they gave her. It has her kids name on it. The name of the school she attends. Her grade. And her teachers full name.
> 
> Man, I wouldn't have done that, not sure that's a good idea at all. I know the chances of some psycho trying to abduct her are very, very small but I still never would have done that with my kids. I really don't think she thought it through.....


 Seems a lot of people are kinda clueless about that kind of stuff these days. If I had kids they wouldn't be on the internet at all for as long as I could keep them off of it. A lot of people are in a hurry to get their kids all plugged in as fast as they can. I think that's crazy unless they can supervise them and watch everything.

The closest thing I had to the internet as a kid was the library and obviously, the amount of real trouble a kid could get into at a library was pretty limited.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> Nancy Pelosi: _"Tell 'em you're a Muslim. Tell 'em you're a Muslim."_ Ah, thanks Nancy. So much of what's wrong with America encapsulated in ten seconds, you schmuck. Thanks for the hilarity. Back to my regularly scheduled bullsh!t.


 Don't blame her - she has the IQ of half a Tic-Tac. Harry Reid has the other half so she is know working alone.....on "half wattage" and getting dimmer.

You should have heard the incoherence that came out of her mouth about Supreme Court nominee Neil Gorsuch. She didn't even make any sense!


----------



## AllTheSame

WillYouStopDave said:


> Seems a lot of people are kinda clueless about that kind of stuff these days. If I had kids they wouldn't be on the internet at all for as long as I could keep them off of it. A lot of people are in a hurry to get their kids all plugged in as fast as they can. I think that's crazy unless they can supervise them and watch everything.
> 
> The closest thing I had to the internet as a kid was the library and obviously, the amount of real trouble a kid could get into at a library was pretty limited.


Yeah, a lot of people really are clueless, and I'm not being judgmental as if to say they don't know how to parent, I'm just saying they don't think it through. I've had quite a few opportunities to post pics of my kids on this site but it will be a cold day in **** before I ever, ever do that. Some of them are pretty cool pics too....being on the field at Minute Maid Park dozens of times, for ex. Watching the National Anthem on the field, getting a signed bat from Jose Altuve, signed balls from other players. Being on the jumbotron a dozen or so times. Being able to visit the Astros locker room before a game, going on the field for batting practice. I just would never post pics of them, it's not a chance I'd ever, ever take.

There is actually an option at my kids schools...when I've gone there on the first day....to not have their pictures published, and to have their names withheld and of course to not have them released to anyone except their parents. As a parent I can understand why that's needed in some cases.

I was actually against getting my kids' cell phones but my ex-wife did it anyway, when they were about ten years old. I think that's waaaay too young. But I mean, whatchya gonna do. I'm not the custodial parent so she can go behind my back. And behind her parents back, and behind my parents back, and ignore the advice of her friends, and do it anyway, obviously. She's very smart, very intelligent but over the last few years she really has lacked common sense. She makes some really bad decisions. Some of which, unfortunately, effect our kids.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Okay, I have covered the exhaust fan in the kitchen using saran wrap and masking tape. That fan is pretty useless. And the amount of roaches coming out of there was disgusting.


Seems like you stay in a really bad place. Roach infested? No other place to stay?


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Seems like you stay in a really bad place. Roach infested? No other place to stay?


I signed a lease, so I'm stuck with it until the end of March. Originally, when I went to see the place I was in a hurry to find an apartment. I had already told my roommate I was moving, so I couldn't stay another month. First I tried to find another shared apartment. I really wanted my own bathroom. Like share a 2 bedroom/ 2 bathroom apartment with someone. Couldn't find one. Almost none exist except for maybe in very new buildings but those are way out of my price range. So towards the middle of the month, I made a rash decision to get my own place, not the best economic decision. So I had to rush to find something.

This apartment is rather far from downtown but it's 2 minutes walking distance to the subway. 10 minute ride to my old workplace. And it has a laundry room in the basement. Very important, since I hate going to a laundromat. The price was the best I could find. Basically the price of studio for a pseudo-1 bedroom. I think originally it was a studio but they put up a wall. It's rather awkward but better than a studio. It's very sunny and the flooring and toilet was new.

I wasn't even thinking of checking for a cockroach infestation. Now I know what to look for....black specks (roach poop) in the kitchen cabinets. I kind of knew this apartment would be hot since I saw it in March and it was quite warm. It faces south-west, so it boils in the summer. Plus I'm on the top floor, so all the heat of the apartments below rises to here. The other surprise was that the steam heat pipe in the bathroom makes tons of noise since all the excess air is let out in the top floor apartments. The lower apartments are quiet. At first that noise infuriating me, but I've sort of gotten used to it. The steam is made in a boiler room in the basement and from there pipes go all the way up the building through all the bathroom floors/ceilings.

The other crappy thing is the bathtub does not drain properly and according to the super it can't be fixed. He was being rather shady about it. I should have checked all the water fixtures but when I saw the place it was under renovation, so I didn't know what was going to be renovated or not. The bathtub thing, it's kind of obvious something is wrong with it. The drain is on the opposite side of where it should be. It's not under the faucet.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I signed a lease, so I'm stuck with it until the end of March. Originally, when I went to see the place I was in a hurry to find an apartment. I had already told my roommate I was moving, so I couldn't stay another month. First I tried to find another shared apartment. I really wanted my own bathroom. Like share a 2 bedroom/ 2 bathroom apartment with someone. Couldn't find one. Almost none exist except for maybe in very new buildings but those are way out of my price range. So towards the middle of the month, I made a rash decision to get my own place, not the best economic decision. So I had to rush to find something.
> 
> This apartment is rather far from downtown but it's 2 minutes walking distance to the subway. 10 minute ride to my old workplace. And it has a laundry room in the basement. Very important, since I hate going to a laundromat. The price was the best I could find. Basically the price of studio for a pseudo-1 bedroom. I think originally it was a studio but they put up a wall. It's rather awkward but better than a studio. It's very sunny and the flooring and toilet was new.
> 
> I wasn't even thinking of checking for a cockroach infestation. Now I know what to look for....black specks (roach poop) in the kitchen cabinets. I kind of knew this apartment would be hot since I saw it in March and it was quite warm. It faces south-west, so it boils in the summer. Plus I'm on the top floor, so all the heat of the apartments below rises to here. The other surprise was that the steam heat pipe in the bathroom makes tons of noise since all the excess air is let out in the top floor apartments. The lower apartments are quiet. At first that noise infuriating me, but I've sort of gotten used to it. The steam is made in a boiler room in the basement and from there pipes go all the way up the building through all the bathroom floors/ceilings.
> 
> The other crappy thing is the bathtub does not drain properly and according to the super it can't be fixed. He was being rather shady about it. I should have checked all the water fixtures but when I saw the place it was under renovation, so I didn't know what was going to be renovated or not. The bathtub thing, it's kind of obvious something is wrong with it. The drain is on the opposite side of where it should be. It's not under the faucet.


Oh ok, well hopefully you find something better after March. You deserve better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Put out more poison for the cockroaches tonight....for the 1000th time. I think they like it fresh before it gets all hard. They sure do love the poison. I even seen 2 eating one spot and 1 more waiting their turn.
> 
> I remember when I first moved into this apartment.....I only saw cockroaches in the kitchen and the bedroom. Now they are all over the bathroom. Every time I go in there, there is at least 1-3 baby cockroaches roaming. They must be laying their egg sacs in the pipes. I also catch full-sized ones in there.


Roaches are so annoying! And treating for them is tough cause the place needs to be spotless and even when you get one area they quickly migrate and re-nest. I know your pain...


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Roaches are so annoying! And treating for them is tough cause the place needs to be spotless and even when you get one area they quickly migrate and re-nest. I know your pain...


Yeah, even if I keep the place clean, the roaches keep coming into my apartment. I wash the dishes before I go to bed and either throw out the trash or put it in the center of living room (away from the kitchen and all the walls).

They breed like crazy and get overcrowded in the other apartments in my building. Then they get so overcrowded that they start looking for new territory to invade--- my apartment.


----------



## komorikun

Long lines at the supermarket today. Lots of little sh*ts (children). I got there around 5:30PM. Everyone goes crazy before a snow storm. I don't know why they go nuts at this particular store since most customers have a car. The store is not near a subway station. 

It's a 20- 25 minute walk each way for me, so I have to go before the snow. Plus lately I've been going every Wednesday anyways. Was very warm today. Didn't need my down coat. 

The wait wasn't so bad for the self-checkout. Less than 10 minutes. Maybe 5. 

Before I was going there at around 8 or 9PM but lately I've been trying to get there before 5PM, so that I can buy the "reduced produce" before it sells out. I get a whole bunch of oldish bruised apples and oranges for 1/3 the normal price. Been eating an apple and an orange everyday for past few weeks. They also have potatoes, onions, and eggplants sometimes.


----------



## mt moyt

komorikun said:


> Yeah, even if I keep the place clean, the roaches keep coming into my apartment. I wash the dishes before I go to bed and either throw out the trash or put it in the center of living room (away from the kitchen and all the walls).
> 
> They breed like crazy and get overcrowded in the other apartments in my building. Then they get so overcrowded that they start looking for new territory to invade--- my apartment.


keep battling those roaches! on the bright side, they are the small ones not big ones that can fly. i used to get big ones like this

http://www.eliminatesolutions.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/photodune-1579241-cockroaches-xs.jpg


----------



## komorikun




----------



## millenniumman75

We have products for those.

Roach Motel - Roaches check in but they don't check out.
Combat disks (roach poison).


----------



## komorikun

It's a winter wonderland out there.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Trying to save money I got Folgers coffee. OMG. It's truly disgusting. Never again.


Got this for $4. It's not too bad. It is the supermarket's own brand. The hazelnut flavor seems to mask the cheap coffee taste--- as I had hoped for.


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs I wish my sex drive would just go away. I'm 46 years old for the love of God sometimes I still want to chase skirts like I'm 18 years old lol. I like my antidepressant it's doing it's job. But where are you side effects?? It is most def not killing my sex drive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Got this for $4. It's not too bad. It is the supermarket's own brand. The hazelnut flavor seems to mask the cheap coffee taste--- as I had hoped for.


 If you like cherry I have had some relatively OK tasting store brand cherry coffee too. Some store brand stuff is OK. It's probably better than Folgers. That's for sure. Most likely the store brand stuff is just Robusta is the reason it's cheap. Even if it says it's 100% Arabica they could easily get away with passing a Robusta blend off as Arabica when it isn't a major brand.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you like cherry I have had some relatively OK tasting store brand cherry coffee too. Some store brand stuff is OK. It's probably better than Folgers. That's for sure. Most likely the store brand stuff is just Robusta is the reason it's cheap. Even if it says it's 100% Arabica they could easily get away with passing a Robusta blend off as Arabica when it isn't a major brand.


All it says on the label is:



> Ingredients: 100% coffee. Natural and artificial flavors.
> 
> Light Roast


No mention of Arabica or Robusta.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> All it says on the label is:
> 
> No mention of Arabica or Robusta.


 As a general rule, if it doesn't say I would assume it's primarily (or entirely) Robusta. I would also assume that they use cheaper beans for flavored coffee because higher quality beans are more in demand from people who want plain coffee.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm by far the most grown baby I've ever encountered in my life when it comes to socializing



komorikun said:


> Yeah, even if I keep the place clean, the roaches keep coming into my apartment. I wash the dishes before I go to bed and either throw out the trash or put it in the center of living room (away from the kitchen and all the walls).
> 
> They breed like crazy and get overcrowded in the other apartments in my building. Then they get so overcrowded that they start looking for new territory to invade--- my apartment.


That's how we got them. We had to move into a dodgy place on short notice and they had already been moving from suite to suite long before our arrival...we've been stuck with them since, the little *******s!


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's how we got them. We had to move into a dodgy place on short notice and they had already been moving from suite to suite long before our arrival...we've been stuck with them since, the little *******s!


Yeah, they are even trying to come into my apartment through the bathroom window. My bathroom window is next to the dead neighbor's bathroom window. Like today I opened it to air the room out after my shower and there was a big roach up against the window screen on its back clinging to for dear life. Probably didn't appreciate the 19 degree temperature last night.


----------



## komorikun

Interesting to see where the snow melts the fastest in this apartment building. The apartment is shaped like a square U or a rectangle with a missing side. Inside the U is a courtyard with a couple trees. My apartment is inside the U and faces the courtyard. When I look through my windows I can see the apartments on the opposite side of the inner U. They get the morning sun.

I face the south-west and get tons of afternoon sun. The snow has completely melted on my window ledges and on the fire escape outside my window. Some of the snow has melted on the opposite side of building but there is still plenty left on the window ledges and fire escapes. Especially the apartments on the 1st and 2nd floor still have tons of snow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Yeah, they are even trying to come into my apartment through the bathroom window. My bathroom window is next to the dead neighbor's bathroom window. Like today I opened it to air the room out after my shower and there was a big roach up against the window screen on its back clinging to for dear life. Probably didn't appreciate the 19 degree temperature last night.


The bathroom aspect is so strange strange to me, I mean get the kitchen because if there's spec of a bread crumb that essentially equals another sack hatching but I guess that's why they say the *******s will survive the apocalypse.

I've got some DE here and it helps in places but it's not enough and then most of the sprays leave the place smelling toxic so you've gotta leave until it airs out and unfortunately I don't have $350 lying around for the initial extermination expense. Sometimes I'm just resigned to them and other times I want to burn the building down


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> The bathroom aspect is so strange strange to me, I mean get the kitchen because if there's spec of a bread crumb that essentially equals another sack hatching but I guess that's why they say the *******s will survive the apocalypse.
> 
> I've got some DE here and it helps in places but it's not enough and then most of the sprays leave the place smelling toxic so you've gotta leave until it airs out and unfortunately I don't have $350 lying around for the initial extermination expense. Sometimes I'm just resigned to them and other times I want to burn the building down


They come into the bathroom looking for water. As I mentioned earlier apparently they can live a month without food because they are cold blooded. Cold blooded animals need less food than warm blooded ones. That's why a lion will eat way more than an alligator. But roaches can only live a week without water.

I've been reading the reviews on different pesticides. So the stuff I'm using now (Advion) is pretty good at killing the adults but doesn't really get the baby roaches. Some reviews recommend using the Advion in combination with "insect growth regulator." IGR makes it difficult for the roaches to molt and become adults. I'm moving soon so I'm not going to buy it.

The instructions recommend putting the Advion directly on the wall and inside kitchen cabinets but that's sort of messy and the stuff becomes stuck, so I've been putting it on masking tape or in little bottle caps.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insect_growth_regulator#How_IGRs_work

https://www.amazon.com/Advion-Synge...2&keywords=advion+syngenta+cockroach+gel+bait

https://www.amazon.com/Gentrol-Regu...67843&sr=8-4&keywords=insect+growth+regulator

https://www.amazon.com/Professional...+growth+regulator&refinements=p_76:2661625011


----------



## IcedOver

As far as meeting someone for anything, I realize I go about things totally in the wrong way, on several levels. Damn, though, could something actually work out for once? I've been so "close" so many times, but something invariably comes up that prevents anything from happening.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> They come into the bathroom looking for water. As I mentioned earlier apparently they can live a month without food because they are cold blooded. Cold blooded animals need less food than warm blooded ones. That's why a lion will eat way more than an alligator. But roaches can only live a week without water.
> 
> I've been reading the reviews on different pesticides. So the stuff I'm using now (Advion) is pretty good at killing the adults but doesn't really get the baby roaches. Some reviews recommend using the Advion in combination with "insect growth regulator." IGR makes it difficult for the roaches to molt and become adults. I'm moving soon so I'm not going to buy it.
> 
> The instructions recommend putting the Advion directly on the wall and inside kitchen cabinets but that's sort of messy and the stuff becomes stuck, so I've been putting it on masking tape or in little bottle caps.


 Humidity in my bedroom right now is 32%. I guess that's one small benefit of forced air heat. It's probably way too dry in here for roaches.

The dollar store I go to has these desiccant tubs you can buy but I am really not sure how effective it would be (or whether it would be economical to buy a lot of them) in actually reducing humidity in an apartment enough to control roaches.

Of course they're probably going to go for any kind of standing water anyway and there's always gonna be some in the bathroom.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I knew I shouldn't have bought antiperspirant without smelling it. I just grabbed one and now I put some on and it smells vaguely like diaper rash cream or something. Eww!


----------



## millenniumman75

^Some of them are getting really weird with their scents these days!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was chatting with my coworker the other day and she asked if I was excited about turning 30 later this year, I said no because I should accomplished at least one of two things by 30 years, either some kind of degree or certification to set me on the course of a career or a family of my own, to date neither have ever seemed a potential reality and it's totally my fault for not being proactive in life


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> They come into the bathroom looking for water. As I mentioned earlier apparently they can live a month without food because they are cold blooded. Cold blooded animals need less food than warm blooded ones. That's why a lion will eat way more than an alligator. But roaches can only live a week without water.
> 
> I've been reading the reviews on different pesticides. So the stuff I'm using now (Advion) is pretty good at killing the adults but doesn't really get the baby roaches. Some reviews recommend using the Advion in combination with "insect growth regulator." IGR makes it difficult for the roaches to molt and become adults. I'm moving soon so I'm not going to buy it.
> 
> The instructions recommend putting the Advion directly on the wall and inside kitchen cabinets but that's sort of messy and the stuff becomes stuck, so I've been putting it on masking tape or in little bottle caps.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insect_growth_regulator#How_IGRs_work
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Advion-Synge...2&keywords=advion+syngenta+cockroach+gel+bait
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gentrol-Regu...67843&sr=8-4&keywords=insect+growth+regulator
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Professional...+growth+regulator&refinements=p_76:2661625011


Many Thanks


----------



## Folded Edge

Typical timing, tickets went on sale last week for 2 different gigs Id really like to go later in the year but I can't afford tickets for them just now. It's guaranteed by the time I have the cash, both will be sold out. Meh.


----------



## SparklingWater

The sheer dysfunction of my life is noteworthy. Seriously I deserve an award for this s.hit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't believe this happened. 

Normally I'm really careful to make sure my coffee is sealed up nice and tight because....well...I don't have a job and coffee is kinda not cheap. So I had a big big of DD coffee I bought at Costco a while back. I remember opening it and pouring some out in my little clip top canister like I always do. I also remember "re-sealing" the bag with that stupid zip-lock seal.

Just one problem. I thought it sealed but it apparently didn't. I usually check to make sure and that was the one time I didn't. So now...like 3 weeks later I went to pour some more out into the canister and I noticed the zipper was like halfway open. I knew this was not gonna be good but you know how it goes. You hope above all hopes that what usually happens just magically didn't because it's you and you didn't do it on purpose.

But no. My coffee has that nasty off stale aroma that coffee gets when it's been stored in a wide open container. At this point I don't have much choice. If I want my coffee, I'm drinking stale coffee and getting all those yummy strange tastes and aromas that are in the background screaming "You know this tastes a lot like poop smells!".


----------



## millenniumman75

I am starting to find this 39+ thing has its advantages!!!!


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. I feel sick to my stomach. I asked my former supervisor at work to do something important for me around January 5th. Heard nothing from her for 3 weeks even though I sent her 2 emails and a text. Said she was too busy to even read my email. Then heard nothing again until today. What I was asking her to do would take only 5-10 minutes. Odd.....

She finally got back to me today. And now says she won't do it. It wouldn't affect her in any way but she is being super anal retentive.

I feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I've made peace with the fact that I'll be a virgin for the rest of my life. What bothers me is that it'll always be awkward when I'm in a discussion with other people about relationships. I'll always feel like I'm hiding something, or I'll be tip-toeing around the issue because people will judge me negatively. Virginity itself doesn't bother me.


----------



## soulstorm

JohnDoe26 said:


> I've made peace with the fact that I'll be a virgin for the rest of my life. What bothers me is that it'll always be awkward when I'm in a discussion with other people about relationships. I'll always feel like I'm hiding something, or I'll be tip-toeing around the issue because people will judge me negatively. Virginity itself doesn't bother me.


Glad to finally see someone say virginity doesn't bother them. It doesn't bother me either and shouldn't bother anyone. It's just another societal gimmick to categorize people into shame.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JohnDoe26 said:


> I've made peace with the fact that I'll be a virgin for the rest of my life. What bothers me is that it'll always be awkward when I'm in a discussion with other people about relationships. I'll always feel like I'm hiding something, or I'll be tip-toeing around the issue because people will judge me negatively. Virginity itself doesn't bother me.


I agree. It's not that you're not getting laid that's bothersome, it's the awkwardness and judgement from others when it comes up during social interaction


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Estillum

I wish could drink myself to death/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Estillum said:


> I wish could drink myself to death/


Me too...and just like Leaving Las Vegas I'd like to meet and fall in love with a prostitute before it's all over...


----------



## IcedOver

I made a brain fart mistake on a project I'm supervising, and I kept doing the same thing for the month duration of the project. I only realized my mistake when the main part of it was ostensibly over, last Friday. My manager wasn't too happy, and it has caused us to take on a week's extension of this project, possibly losing money and a bit of our client's respect (don't know). I also found another small mistake I made, but I'm trying to rectify it on my own, without telling anybody. Any inconsistencies could go unnoticed by our client, but if they question it, it wouldn't be good. I've been very depressed over this because I don't like making mistakes at work. I've been thinking about getting a new job after 16 years at this place, and that also depresses and terrifies me.

Then yesterday the small wooded area right next to the outside door and landing outside my apartment was chopped down. It was just a small area behind the adjacent buildings, but I really liked looking out at the squirrels and other animals that flew and skittered around. Squirrels would come down the tree right next to my landing and run along the railing, and I would put seed out for them to eat. It's all chopped down, and that sucks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Holy fuk! Huge fiasco with one of our cars yesterday!

So my dad decided to go to Costco for some reason. I was kind of half awake when he left. I heard them discussing it. I dragged myself out of bed a while later and I heard my mom on the phone with him. 

Well, turns out that he got there and did whatever he was there to do and came back out and the car wouldn't start. So we have this jumper pack. I thought maybe it was a dead battery so I drove down there in the other car. We tried to jumpstart it but nothing. 

Now this whole time it wasn't miserably cold but it wasn't warm. So by the time we decided we should get it towed it was getting dark. We finally arranged to have the tow truck come so we sat there for like an hour in the Costco lot waiting for a truck.

They wanted to tow it to a garage so it would already be there this morning so I told my dad he should drive because he knows where it is. Well, he decides (for whatever reason) to follow the tow truck driver. Well, turns out the tow truck guy doesn't really know where the place is. He's just following his GPS. And as such, he does all of the usual weird things you do when you're driving by GPS. He's in the wrong lane to make an upcoming turn until the last minute and then has to go across three lanes of heavy traffic to turn left. That kind of thing.

So I don't know if my dad is just getting old or what but his driving was terrible. Once I saw that the tow truck was slowing down (way down) and my dad still had his foot on the gas and wasn't slowing down at all. If I hadn't said anything he would have hit the stupid tow truck. I have no idea what that was about. 

So. Turns out we had a dead starter, a bad battery and a couple other problems. $700. I tried to tell my mom to ditch that car when the AC went out. It's a 2001 and she has more than gotten her use out of it. I was trying to tell her she could get a nicer used car that wouldn't have any problems for a while. She was all like "Yeah. They'll sell me a car that's been flooded! You have to watch out for that! I know that's what'll happen!". 

So we got to spend 4 hours doing nothing and spend almost a thousand dollars just to get this piece of junk back on the road. I'll bet it won't be 6 months before something else goes wrong. I don't even know where they got $700. Probably paid with it with a credit card. Not good.


----------



## SofaKing

millenniumman75 said:


> I am starting to find this 39+ thing has its advantages!!!!


Oh do tell...(feeling bitter)


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> Me too...and just like Leaving Las Vegas I'd like to meet and fall in love with a prostitute before it's all over...


I almost posted a Leaving Las Vegas reference to SAS tonight...that was a great movie, really.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> I almost posted a Leaving Las Vegas reference to SAS tonight...that was a great movie, really.


The film and the book are at the top of my favourites list man, I've watched and read it so many times and it never gets old for me, love it as sad as it is


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> The film and the book are at the top of my favourites list man, I've watched and read it so many times and it never gets old for me, love it as sad as it is


That prompted me to see if my library had an eBook for it...they have hardback copy, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

SofaKing said:


> Oh do tell...(feeling bitter)


It's the wisdom more than anything. People don't dismiss you as much when we are older.


----------



## SofaKing

millenniumman75 said:


> It's the wisdom more than anything. People don't dismiss you as much when we are older.


Well, while true, cuddling up with my wisdom is getting old..pardon the pun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> That prompted me to see if my library had an eBook for it...they have hardback copy, though.


The book is slightly different naturally but every bit as good, the language is quite raw so it suits the theme


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I wonder how far back my hair will receed to and why do I sometimes have hair on my fingers and toes and then I sometimes don't?


----------



## Xenacat

New car shoppping today - excited!


----------



## Folded Edge

Xenacat said:


> New car shoppping today - excited!


Buying stuff, especially technology or in this case a car is great fun. I hope you manage to get a good deal :clap


----------



## mt moyt

@WillYouStopDave is there a reason why your avatar looks a bit peaky


----------



## komorikun

My sister got into another odd argument with my dad on the phone. Seemed pretty upset about it.

She said to me, "You can have him. He's all yours." And so the game continues.


----------



## komorikun

They both claim the other started the argument. They both have now blocked each other's phone numbers. :|


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mom asked me last night if she should buy a new car. I told her she should buy a used car because new cars are a waste of money. She got mad at me and slammed a door in my face. The next time I saw her I asked her why she did that and she got mad and said she didn't want to talk about it. I know what it is. She still thinks she'll get a used car with flood damage.

OK. It's possible but it's a relatively remote possibility. It could happen but it's about as likely as buying a new car and having it stolen the next day. **** happens.

Oh well. She canceled her cable to save money. Now she can't watch the news anymore and she won't be scared of everything just because it was on the news.


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mom asked me last night if she should buy a new car. I told her she should buy a used car because new cars are a waste of money. She got mad at me and slammed a door in my face. The next time I saw her I asked her why she did that and she got mad and said she didn't want to talk about it. I know what it is. She still thinks she'll get a used car with flood damage.
> 
> OK. It's possible but it's a relatively remote possibility. It could happen but it's about as likely as buying a new car and having it stolen the next day. **** happens.
> 
> Oh well. She canceled her cable to save money. Now she can't watch the news anymore and she won't be scared of everything just because it was on the news.


Yeah...I wish my mom would stop watching the misinformation channels too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

My upstairs neighbor (in his mid-50s) is a nice guy, but he almost never leaves the building. He sits and drinks and often listens to mix CDs of music from the '50s through the '90s, the same songs again and again. He sometimes has another older guy with him whom I believe lives in the building. They get hammered and sing along to the songs. Yesterday was the worst case of this to which I've been exposed. When I got home about 8:00 until about 1:00 a.m., they listened to song after song and sometimes sang along with parts, completely out of tune. They slurred through Celine Dion's "The Power of Love" (including singing "I'm your lady and you are my man"), Neil Young's "Ohio" as well as Lionel Richie's "Easy" -- twice ("Ahm eas-ay-ay-ay-ay. Ahm eas-ay like Sunday mor-or-or-ning, yeah-ah-ah-ah-ah"). 

Even aside from this, this guy's music listening is getting a tad annoying. Thankfully I'm at work in the evening when he primarily listens to it. When I'm home, I get the bass from their songs even if it's not being played at a really loud level. I'm wanting to look for another job, and if I get one, more likely than not it'll be a daytime job. If I'm home in the evenings and this guy is playing his music, I might have to say something or slip a message under his door, as much as I don't want to. This guy doesn't work, hasn't in the five years he's been at this place. He may be on some kind of disability. It's not quite fair that he should be making noise in the evening when I and others who actually work and help to pay for his living expenses are home trying to relax. The guy who used to live above him really hated noise, and would come down and yell. He has left, so nobody is available to keep him in check.


----------



## Folded Edge

Waiting for a package to be delivered everyday seriously tests my patience. My postie always delivers between 12 and 2 pm, so each day at that period of time I've found myself pacing the floor - to no avail. The person I purchased from is always reliable but often slow at posting the order out. Even knowing all this, it still drives me nuts regardless. Come on postie tomorrow opcorn


----------



## misanthrope2

Xenacat said:


> New car shoppping today - excited!


what model did you get? I recently got a new vehicle myself. Already got a scratch :crying:


----------



## komorikun

Good thing I took the elevator today to check the mail and to take the recyclables to the basement. Saw this notice in the elevator:

*No water. Feb. 22 (Wed). 10AM - 4PM. 
Change of main water valve. *


----------



## 837506

Ar you over 21? she says, when purchasing Fat Tire Ale...same lady. Not my normal stop for beer, but I go there enough times where I know who works there. She asks me every time. And every time I tell her the same thing: 'I'm actually over 30', with a despondent face. I guess I should smile more and be grateful that I still get carded. 

My dog died on Valentines' in 2014, so it's one of my least favorite days. Last time I had a relationship too. 

My heart murmur is bothersome, more than before. I still run 6 minute miles, time to tone it down i guess. 

Suck my ballls~


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently my grandfather is between 86-88 years old & his birthday is Valentines Day



Apex GhostFace said:


> Ar you over 21? she says, when purchasing Fat Tire Ale...same lady. Not my normal stop for beer, but I go there enough times where I know who works there. She asks me every time. And every time I tell her the same thing: 'I'm actually over 30', with a despondent face. I guess I should smile more and be grateful that I still get carded.


I work in a bottle shop and the company policy is ID under 40...while I don't usually ID regulars unless I there's a mystery shopper about if you know they know and are still asked that's very likely why


----------



## Blue Dino

Apex GhostFace said:


> I still run 6 minute miles, time to tone it down i guess.


With an oxygen reduction mask?


----------



## Folded Edge

Oh well bollox, no package delivery again today :time


----------



## 837506

Blue Dino said:


> With an oxygen reduction mask?


These days not so much. I used to since my job required me to be in my absolute best shape possible, working in high altitude. Nowadays I just use it on my hiit days to stay in shape.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Folded Edge said:


> Oh well bollox, no package delivery again today :time


I had an Amazon package with no tracking that arrived today, any luck for you?


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> I had an Amazon package with no tracking that arrived today, any luck for you?


I'm sitting waiting again during today's delivery window of 12-2pm. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Folded Edge

And through the letter box today - junk mail only :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oh man. Waiting on Amazon packages when you have anxiety anyway is never fun. Even when they're exactly on time it's still excruciating.


----------



## komorikun

Man, this headache won't go away, even after taking ibuprofen, aspirin, and acetaminophen.


----------



## 837506

Damn u heart murmur!!!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My nose isn't optimized for maximum airflow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like learning more about bike mechanic. I can almost fine tune my bike now instead of just "fixing" the obvious. It's easier than i thought it would be. Thanks to youtube and google for detailed guides.

That bike shop thought it would make a quick buck on my back, using my naivety, but that 300$ cost them a client for life. And now i'm learning things myself so i won't need them or their expensive bike parts. I'll order everything online and do the leg work myself.

It's one of those things i realize i should have done years ago.


----------



## hypestyle

I'm hoping it warms up soon in Southeast Michigan. Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

hypestyle said:


> I'm hoping it warms up soon in Southeast Michigan. Spring can't come soon enough.


 I always find this part of the year the most frustrating. One day it will be nice and the next it will be 25 degrees and icy. It seems like this part of the in-between seasons just drags on forever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Man, this headache won't go away, even after taking ibuprofen, aspirin, and acetaminophen.


 I usually get those when I sleep too long. I think mine are sinus. Absolutely nothing works. That's one of the few times when I use NyQuil because the stuff completely zonks me out. It doesn't fix the headache but sometimes it makes me sleep long enough to where it goes away while I'm asleep. And sometimes it makes it worse because sleeping deeply like that tends to block my sinuses even more.

I hate the persistent ones.


----------



## Xenacat

misanthrope2 said:


> what model did you get? I recently got a new vehicle myself. Already got a scratch :crying:


Still looking. I'm gonna be picky. I want a convertible.


----------



## IcedOver

Has anybody ever had the idea that they'd like to do something uncharacteristic like jump up and perform karaoke in front of a club or whatever, but that they could only do it if they were wearing a mask and didn't know anybody in the place? Probably not. I probably couldn't do it myself, and have never even been to such a place. I just think the anonymity might give a bit of freedom, but likely that wouldn't even work out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

God I hate working on plumbing! Went at the sink drain again. The people who built this place just used the bare minimum cheapest stuff they could find everywhere. I have had to replace everything on that kitchen sink except the sink itself and the drain pipes. 

This time it was the basket strainer. It had rusted through a few months ago and I patched it up with hot glue (believe it or not). I knew it wasn't gonna last but I told my mom she should just buy the part when she got around to it. She never actually did so we finally had to replace them.

Took me 3 hours a lot of cussing and sawing the old parts off with the rotary tool (that musta sounded nice to the neighbors at 2AM but I didn't plan on it and it had to be done). I found out whoever installed the drain used a length of pipe that was a bit too long for the crosspipe so it kinda pushes one of the strainers off center. I'll fix that later I guess. It works and it doesn't leak and my back hurts.


----------



## IcedOver

Do women (or men for that matter) think that nose rings are attractive, or are they trying to ugly themselves down when they wear them, like a statement against the idea of attractiveness? Whatever they're trying to do, it's not working. It's not a good look, it's not a statement. It's just ugly and unpleasant. Doesn't matter if it's a fake ring that doesn't actually go through the septum; it's all the same. They look like they have a booger hanging out of the nose. Then you have the almost equally unattractive nose jewels or whatever they're called, the stuff that's on the side. I thought they were just stick-on jewels, but apparently they're actual studs that go through(?).


----------



## komorikun

OMG. Lightning and thunder in February!!

6:48PM: Ooh. Just now. Another flash.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I had a dream where I walk out of a small convenience store and I get shot four times. I recall one went through my temple before I collapsed. I was still conscious and aware of what was going on, but I couldn't move. The shooter came up for a close range shot at my left hand and fired more shots. they missed each one. I just laid there numb everything audible around me seemed muffled. 

Reminds me of a dream my dad told me about some years ago where he was driving by and saw I was getting the crap beaten out of me by a bunch of dudes and all he could do was watch.

I think my sleep paralysis hallucinations are more pleasant. Last one I had I heard what sounded like people outside my room talking. A voice nearest me said "-my name-, do you recognize my voice?... -my name-.." I cant say that I did..


----------



## millenniumman75

DarrellLicht said:


> I had a dream where I walk out of a small convenience store and I get shot four times. I recall one went through my temple before I collapsed. I was still conscious and aware of what was going on, but I couldn't move. The shooter came up for a close range shot at my left hand and fired more shots. they missed each one. I just laid there numb everything audible around me seemed muffled.
> 
> Reminds me of a dream my dad told me about some years ago where he was driving by and saw I was getting the crap beaten out of me by a bunch of dudes and all he could do was watch.
> 
> I think my sleep paralysis hallucinations are more pleasant. Last one I had I heard what sounded like people outside my room talking. A voice nearest me said "-my name-, do you recognize my voice?... -my name-.." I cant say that I did..


It sounds like a dream analysis needs to be done on these dreams.


----------



## DarrellLicht

millenniumman75 said:


> It sounds like a dream analysis needs to be done on these dreams.


I think I might be regionally disadvantaged for this kind of pursuit. We tend to deal more on substance abuse and domestic violence. The occasional homicide/suicide.


----------



## millenniumman75

DarrellLicht said:


> I think I might be regionally disadvantaged for this kind of pursuit. We tend to deal more on substance abuse and domestic violence. The occasional homicide/suicide.


I could practically do some of it online. Normally, what you see in the dream can mean something else, like symbolism.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

.


----------



## IcedOver

A fortune cookie today was a little more straightforward than most. It said "Tonight you will have a romantic evening." Do they know something I don't?


----------



## komorikun

Hahahaha. Larry was the name of my fat geezer boss who peed all over the women's restroom.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I too share the plight of Larry.. Except I can boast that I make more $$$ doing what he does but on board a ship.

fifteen years from now I might sport the wild geriatric doc brown-esque hairdo with darting eyeballs to top it off.


----------



## 837506

Made love to the woman of my dreams....then I woke up. 

Went barefoot hiking for a couple of hours through the mountains...feet are as strong as ever. Felt the highest of highs. Asked if I was famous by another hiker lol. I search for truth, not fame.


----------



## 837506

I love my dad simply bc he is my father, but he is a horrible man. A horrible husband. And a horrible father...

A brilliant scientist.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

.


----------



## komorikun

Going to attempt to fix my sleep cycle today. Lets see if I can stay awake until 2 or 3PM.

:hyper


----------



## parispacquiao83

Hello everybody,
I hope I'm not hijacking this thread. I'm feeling good right now, I'm able to write something to strangers with the same affection that I have. I just wanted to say Hi to you guys I guess and let you know that I feel a great relief that this forum exist.
I'm french, living in Paris and this year I enrolled in a 3 year course to become a web developer. 
I'm trying to overcome my social anxiety everyday, exercising, boxing, going to the psychiatrist and taking my meds,... I'm trying to be a good guy  I guess I just wanted to write today, thanks for reading me guys. Have a good day or evening and bless you!


----------



## komorikun

The sleep cycle is still a work in progress.....


Living on rice and beans & peanut butter/honey toast


----------



## 837506

Reading through a few posts above mine...very interesting perspectives from people all around the world. Thank u all 4 sharing  

I enjoy Heineken. I enjoy ales. I no longer enjoy the standard fare of Budlight, Coors, Miller, et. My palate needs der good schiit. I enjoy one night stands with nice women.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A new life might not be better but it also might inspired me to live again as opposed to sluggishly get through the day so I can do the same the next day



Apex GhostDog said:


> I enjoy Heineken. I enjoy ales. I no longer enjoy the standard fare of Budlight, Coors, Miller, et. My palate needs der good schiit. I enjoy one night stands with nice women.


There are so many brilliant beers if you're willing to pay a bit more and experiment. I almost never buy the domestic big brands anymore.

Also, I could use a one night stand with a nice woman, lol


----------



## 837506

Canadian Brotha said:


> A new life might not be better but it also might inspired me to live again as opposed to sluggishly get through the day so I can do the same the next day
> 
> There are so many brilliant beers if you're willing to pay a bit more and experiment. I almost never buy the domestic big brands anymore.
> 
> Also, I could use a one night stand with a nice woman, lol


Ya I need a new brain bc this one is killing me.

It's rare I drink the big brand conventional beers, I personally never buy it. Higher quality beer is better than that crap any day of the week, and worth the extra $$. I love imports, every time I go to Bev Mo I search for something new. $20 for six pack?? Ya, I did that once. It was totally worth it haha.


----------



## 837506

I may have highjacked this thread as my own personal random thought board. Ghad this life...miserable. Am I the assswhole when I avoid any social interaction that others want to start? Fhhuc a life that aint' worth living. I like Bill Burr...Louie CK

I abhor most people. I detest quite a few. Our existence merely exploits and destroys. Jeeezis mayn~~


----------



## SparklingWater

Wtf kind of jump in logic was that? Lol. Wow. Talk about a divorce from reality.


----------



## 837506

^^Thanks for the support on my random thoughts on the 'Random Thought' thread  If you read my short bio maybe you'll understand where I come from. I wish u the best to greatness.


----------



## SparklingWater

Apex GhostDog said:


> ^^Thanks for the support on my random thoughts on the 'Random Thought' thread  If you read my short bio maybe you'll understand where I come from. I wish u the best to greatness.


Me?? What are you talking about? My post had to do with something very very specific. Had nothing to do with you...

Edit- Now I see you've been posting here. No I just posted a random thought. Didn't see or read any of your posts til now. This is a random thoughts thread so other people may have their own.


----------



## Neal

I don't know what the hell's going on with me lately. I've been so damn melocholy for like a month now.


----------



## Folded Edge

Neal said:


> I don't know what the hell's going on with me lately. I've been so damn melocholy for like a month now.


I think that can be fairly common at this time of year. There feels like no end to winter, warmer, brighter days are on the way. Hopefully you'll be feeling a bit better soon.


----------



## Neal

Folded Edge said:


> I think that can be fairly common at this time of year. There feels like no end to winter, warmer, brighter days are on the way. Hopefully you'll be feeling a bit better soon.


Thanks, I just started taking vitamin D. Because I often end up deficient since Im indoors a lot and Im dark skinned. But I think Im just gonna take a multivitamin so I dont miss anything. Maybe it'll get me out of this funk and my energy back up.


----------



## IcedOver

Apex GhostDog said:


> I enjoy Heineken.


*"HEINEKEN?!? FVCK THAT SH!T!!! PABST BLUE RIBBOOONNN!!!"

*(Sorry, had to say that. Bonus points if you know what that's from.)


----------



## 837506

IcedOver said:


> *"HEINEKEN?!? FVCK THAT SH!T!!! PABST BLUE RIBBOOONNN!!!"
> 
> *(Sorry, had to say that. Bonus points if you know what that's from.)


Please do tell...bc I absolutely HATE pbr. My dad used to drink it in my youth, and I'm not a fan of his.


----------



## Folded Edge

Neal said:


> Thanks, I just started taking vitamin D. Because I often end up deficient since Im indoors a lot and Im dark skinned. But I think Im just gonna take a multivitamin so I dont miss anything. Maybe it'll get me out of this funk and my energy back up.


An old friend of mine would go on about suffering from SAD (Seasonal affective disorder) Eventually after a few years I realised he was right, there was a marked difference in his mood during the winter months. 
I know the Scandinavians use light box / lamps to alleviate the symptoms. 30 minutes a day in front of it seem to make a lot of difference. They might be worth looking into.


----------



## Neal

Folded Edge said:


> An old friend of mine would go on about suffering from SAD (Seasonal affective disorder) Eventually after a few years I realised he was right, there was a marked difference in his mood during the winter months.
> I know the Scandinavians use light box / lamps to alleviate the symptoms. 30 minutes a day in front of it seem to make a lot of difference. They might be worth looking into.


Oooh Ive not heard of those before, thanks for the tip.


----------



## IcedOver

Apex GhostDog said:


> Please do tell...bc I absolutely HATE pbr. My dad used to drink it in my youth, and I'm not a fan of his.


It's from "Blue Velvet". Frank (Dennis Hopper), a rapist/murderer, asks Jeffrey (Kyle MacLachlan) what kind of beer he likes, and the latter says he likes Heineken. The shouted response is what I mentioned. Earlier in the film Jeffrey had had too much Heineken, causing him to have to pee in the bathroom of the woman whose apartment he had snuck in to be a voyeur. As he pees, he says "Heineken." A classic for certain.


----------



## 837506

IcedOver said:


> It's from "Blue Velvet"...A classic for certain.


Oh yeah, I heard about that movie and I actually wanted to see it a few times. Heard great things, thanx for the reminder and great quote!

PS: cheers to your recent 10 year anniversary on this forum


----------



## 837506

sweet chipotle. I ran 7 miles through the mountains yday, mouth closed. Today I realized why I usually avoid long runs since I get bacne whenever I do. Annoying AF. Just watched Hacksaw Ridge again with others who hadn't seen it yet. Teresa Palmer is impossibly gorgeous. 

I like Jocko Willink. 4:30am every day. Get some. nites~


----------



## IcedOver

I can't believe I'm reading the book _Fifty Shades Darker_. I haven't been to the film yet, but I read the first book and went to the film, so I figured I might as well continue it. The first movie was actually pretty decent, much more tolerable than the book. These books are virtually unreadable, extremely poorly written. If they were just 200 pages of this softcore crap, that wouldn't be so bad, but this book is over 500 pages! If the author gives one description, she repeats it 100 times over. How many times can she describe how hot Christian is, how disturbed he is, how deliciously filled the female protagonist Anastasia is when they have sex, etc. How many times can they have sex? If nothing else, these books are a great view into the psyche of the modern woman. Anastasia is totally inconstant, her emotions flitting all over the place within the space of a paragraph. One moment she likes him, the next wants to leave, or thinks she's not worthy of him, et cetera. Reading it is just as draining as dealing with one of these specimens must be. It almost makes me glad to be inexperienced.


----------



## 837506

Did me sum Wim Hof breathing at the beach this morning, and went for a dip right after. Threes a crowd! Cold as fudge but felt sweet as butter. Saw a pod of dolphins 20 feet away enjoying the surf, quite the show. 

Dear Social Anxiety SUPPORT forum. Good night, and good luck


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just now ate a Chobani yogurt cup. I was surprised when I opened it because the amount of yogurt in there is about half the size of the container. WTF? 

I could understand if they were just being cheap and giving you less but why would a reputable company give you less in a bigger container unless they were trying to pull one over on you? Bizarre.


----------



## SparklingWater

Well started posting here about 2 months before my 30th. Today I'm 30! Now I officially belong! Where's my welcome basket?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

realisticandhopeful said:


> Well started posting here about 2 months before my 30th. Today I'm 30! Now I officially belong! Where's my welcome basket?


 Well, I'm not much of a welcome basket. More like a sack of potatoes. But welcome and happy birthday.


----------



## SparklingWater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I'm not much of a welcome basket. More like a sack of potatoes. But welcome and happy birthday.


A sack of potatoes??!!!!! How did you know! It's what I've always wanted!:grin2: Thanks!


----------



## SplendidBob

realisticandhopeful said:


> Well started posting here about 2 months before my 30th. Today I'm 30! Now I officially belong! Where's my welcome basket?


----------



## SparklingWater

splendidbob said:


>


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm too old to be this fragile, disorganized, & disoriented in life


----------



## komorikun

Well, that was fun. Almost as fun as when I got locked out of my account for several days in June.

My very first ban was a permaban. The last time I had any sort of warning or whatever was in February of 2014.


----------



## IcedOver

A theater I've gone to quite often is retrofitting their ten auditoriums with pillowy luxury recliners with a power button that can bring up the foot rest and tilt the whole thing back. Today was my first experience in one, suffering through "Fifty Shades Darker". Theaters often boast about how comfy their seats are, but this is way different -- each seat is like a high-grade recliner you'd buy for your home despite being theater seats with cup holders and seat numbers. It's nice, and the theater is obviously excited about it because it's new and they can charge $1.25 extra per ticket, but it feels like it's a bit much. You don't need to be that blasted comfortable at a theater. Plus, the seats are so wide that it probably halves the total amount of seats in the theater. The auditorium I was in was always a small one, but with these new chairs it only has 42 seats. I'm surprised they can even afford this because, while it's part of a small chain of theaters, it's sort of an independent chain, and this location actually closed down for a while several years ago and I believe has shifted owners.


----------



## victoriangirl

One my kittens will probably not make it....he is at the vet's, they are doing their best. Even if he makes it through this time, he will stay sick, so some day soon I will see him die. This hurts so bad....such a sweet little being. 

At the same time, another stray cat is about to give birth in our garden. There are at least 4 other almost mama cats around. Another set of kittens....joy and pain go hand in hand. 

And while I worry about them suffering or not, dying or not, being fed, taken care of, I hate having have to worry about money. I hate it how vets cost so much money. And/or I hate the fact that the wrong people are rich. 

The next door neighbor chooses to buy a brand new BMW to replace his 'older' one from 2015. Every day he just walks by sick hungry cats without a care in the world. Disgusting.....


----------



## AllTheSame

Heh....she was really kind of cute. This younger women was in training at one of my bigger stores I was doing a sales call on this morning. The guy training her was kind of making her head spin a little I think, lol....he was just going too fast. We were all on the same aisles I few times. She was cute but too young for me (or....more accurately I'm probably way too old for her, or both). I asked how they were doing and told them to let me know if I was in their way....and she had a beautiful smile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm always the child in a room of adults


----------



## DarrellLicht

We 'spring forward' on Sunday, yet in my region it is still in this bitter end-of-the-effing-world winter mode.. It is the time of year when old man winter rips a nasty fart and gives the finger on his way out the door.

Also, i've developed a semi hard-on for the new chevy colorado with the 2.8 duramax.. Caveat to that is it's a new line and I have yet to see if there is one I could actually test drive.


----------



## tehuti88

komorikun said:


>


Dang, the vBulletin message sure doesn't mince words. :shock

Welcome back BTW. :smile2:


----------



## tehuti88

victoriangirl said:


> One my kittens will probably not make it....he is at the vet's, they are doing their best. Even if he makes it through this time, he will stay sick, so some day soon I will see him die. This hurts so bad....such a sweet little being.
> 
> At the same time, another stray cat is about to give birth in our garden. There are at least 4 other almost mama cats around. Another set of kittens....joy and pain go hand in hand.
> 
> And while I worry about them suffering or not, dying or not, being fed, taken care of, I hate having have to worry about money. I hate it how vets cost so much money. And/or I hate the fact that the wrong people are rich.
> 
> The next door neighbor chooses to buy a brand new BMW to replace his 'older' one from 2015. Every day he just walks by sick hungry cats without a care in the world. Disgusting.....


I'm sorry to hear about your cats.  Have been through some similar things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so good at not getting things done on time


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I went to walk out of my room about an hour ago. I unlocked the door and turned the doorknob and nothing happened. The door literally would not open. I couldn't believe it. :lol

So I finally got it open with a screwdriver. Took apart the doorknob. Eventually, I discovered that something was wrong with the part of the mechanism that keeps the door closed and slides back when you turn the doorknob (or it's supposed to).

So I got the same piece out of the laundry room door. Which we never close and my door works again. For now.

Last thing in the world you expect is to get locked into your room. :lol

I'm glad I didn't have to poop.


----------



## komorikun

Blizzard on Tuesday!?


----------



## komorikun

tehuti88 said:


> Dang, the vBulletin message sure doesn't mince words. :shock
> 
> Welcome back BTW. :smile2:


Yep, it sure doesn't mince words. After you get that message you can't even see the forums, or log out. You have to delete your cookies to even read the forum.

At the time I was thinking too bad it didn't happen after hitting 20,000 posts and too bad it wasn't for male nudity. :b


----------



## estse

I need to fix my hair and start wearing all these fedoras I buy. Plus the suspenders and sweater vests. Get a move on, old man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^Sweater vests can be the bomb, actually vests in general, I like hooded ones too


----------



## SeaMaster

A few days ago I heard my roommate exclaim from her room about there being a cat turd in her bed. Then I went in her room a couple days later, only to see that turd on the floor. So I guess she just flicked it onto the floor!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I am the cause of that which I do not want


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Blizzard on Tuesday!?


Doesn't seem like much of a blizzard. Some slushy snow and now it sounds like hail.


----------



## komorikun

I really should not have taken that long nap. I'm probably going to wake up at 2 or 3am tonight because of it.....and go on some cockroach killing spree like last night. The ****ers are back with a vengeance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm such a cave man, this daylight savings has made me feel light there is too much light in the day time and that it lasts too long, I don't like it, I don't want it



komorikun said:


> I really should not have taken that long nap. I'm probably going to wake up at 2 or 3am tonight because of it.....and go on some cockroach killing spree like last night. The ****ers are back with a vengeance.


Kill em all! The little *******s!


----------



## IcedOver

"So Lonely" by The Police is a song I'm vaguely familiar with from the past, but not one I've heard often. Yet I've heard it twice in the past week. First it was last week in the movie "Fifty Shades Darker", then today as I was eating my burrito bowl in Chipotle. It was just funny because in Chipotle they almost never play anything before 2000, and it's usually just a melange of crap, almost never rock. To be sitting alone (of course) and feeling very lonely (of course) before going back to my sh!t job where I'm at my wit's end, then to be confronted with "so lonelay, so lonelay, so lonelay-ay!" felt fitting.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking about what will be my next rice cooker. I'm not bringing the current one with me to my new city. It still works for the most part but it's heavy and old. Bottom of the rice gets a little brown, not burnt but not perfect anymore. Bought it 7 1/2 years ago. Really should not have gotten a 5.5 cup one. At the time I was thinking, I'd save time by making tons of rice at once and freezing it. In reality, 90% of the time I only make 3 cups and put it in the refrigerator.

*My current one:*









https://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-D5...260JPI?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

So definitely I want 3 cup size. I'm pretty sure I want a Zojirushi one this time. Cuckoo, the Korean brand, is cute too. Those will speak to you in Korean also. Has to have a brown rice setting.









https://www.amazon.com/Cuckoo-Rice-...0078T462Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/Cuckoo-CR-03...00CCVNX0O/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


















https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EVHWNQ...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I1AZEI77SZVF1L

https://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-NS...TF8&coliid=I1UJTKK90X0WEI&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG


----------



## IcedOver

I had a dream last night, which was actually sort of a nightmare, which took place at my job. I can't recall any dreams in the past taking place at work, as much as I can't stand the place. In this one, a former employee whom I really disliked was back working with us. I'm hard pressed to recall an instance where I say I don't like someone I've met (politicians like the red slime in my avatar, or celebrities, are another kind of hate), but she made it clear almost from when she started that she didn't like me, so the feeling was mutual. The fact that in the dream she was back with us made it a nightmare.


----------



## Schmetterling

I wish I was 20 again to fix my hell-ish life.


----------



## karenw

I may buy a rice cooker & an omelette maker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So she's my age, cool


----------



## Radjinn

Oh god have you seen those egg cookers that pump out the egg like some banana shape tube of paste out the top? I've always wondered if anyone ever bought one and liked it. There are some crazy contraptions out there!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I used to be better at doing adult things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have to humble myself wholly and ask for help


----------



## IcedOver

I suck. I bought the "Twin Peaks" Blu-ray collector's set last year, but only got around to unwrapping it yesterday. It's made of cardboard, and why manufacturers choose to house delicate discs in cardboard instead of plastic is beyond me. I read on a fan forum that some people had problems with the packaging coming apart, the glue coming undone. I'm not a collector, but if I buy something nice like this, I like to keep it on good condition. So I lifted up the main housing, and inside is a cardboard insert whose leaves contain the discs. Instead of searching for the way it should be opened, I assumed this holder was meant to be removed like a similar one in my "Friday the 13th" set. I reach my hand back and pick out the holder. I encountered a bot of resistance, but I thought it might just be stuck to the housing. It was, and was supposed to be, with glue. You're supposed to bring the leaves up while it's still in the housing, then after the last leaf is a sideways door, and underneath it is a scrap of paper on a cardboard picture of dirt, reading "fire walk with me." So I destroyed the packaging. I doubt the glue would have held because some reported it failing, but still. Silly thing to complain about, but I'll be more pissed if a couple discs have audio sync issues like has also been reported.


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/komorikun-20532/i-have-moved-160753/


----------



## IcedOver

My two nieces are really doing things the "right way." The younger, 19, had a really good high school career, participated in several activities, was enterprising. Currently she's at a large university and has an aspiration of a job at the very least. Even more on point is the older, 22. A few years ago we felt she was a bit wild, but she has turned it around. Instead of going to a big school, she went to community college and studied something that actually interested her. She got an unpaid externship with a hospital to do microbiology, and learned today that they accepted her to a position. She loves what she's doing and is very excited. 

Contrast that with myself who went to college with almost no idea of a career. I did well all through school, but had no drive or ambition. I've been at a job I hate for 16 years. If I could have had someone kick my *** into gear, maybe I also could be in a better position. As it is, I'm a waste.


----------



## Citrine79

Early springtime weather is the best. Today it is in the low 70's, partly sunny and breezy. Love this time of year without the two worst types of weather...snow and oppressive humidity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Citrine79 said:


> Early springtime weather is the best. Today it is in the low 70's, partly sunny and breezy. Love this time of year without the two worst types of weather...snow and oppressive humidity.


Late Spring when the snow has gone, the bloom has started, and it's ne'er too warm or cold and early autumn when again it's ne'er too warm or cold are the best times of year


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My fish knows that I'm his human.


----------



## komorikun

Would a cat be big enough to be heard running in an apartment? Heard from the downstairs apartment. 

I hear something running often at midnight. Definitely not human.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Would a cat be big enough to be heard running in an apartment? Heard from the downstairs apartment.
> 
> I hear something running often at midnight. Definitely not human.


 My upstairs neighbor has at least one cat (I know because I have seen it laying in the window watching me). I think she might have more than one. I do hear them running and tumbling sometimes at random hours but it's not that loud/doesn't disturb me. Though I guess you never know what level of sound will bother someone.


----------



## Folded Edge

Well that will be that then. :blank


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> My upstairs neighbor has at least one cat (I know because I have seen it laying in the window watching me). I think she might have more than one. I do hear them running and tumbling sometimes at random hours but it's not that loud/doesn't disturb me. Though I guess you never know what level of sound will bother someone.


It doesn't bother me. Only the loud human noises bother me. I'm just curious if it's a dog or cat. Since it happens at around midnight, I'm guessing it must be a cat. Probably a big, heavy cat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It doesn't bother me. Only the loud human noises bother me. I'm just curious if it's a dog or cat. Since it happens at around midnight, I'm guessing it must be a cat. Probably a big, heavy cat.


 If it's a dog you'll probably hear some kind of barking or something eventually.

The funny thing is I never hear my neighbor's cats meowing. Never have. We've been here since about 2005ish and she has lived up there all this time. I hear her squealing and laughing sometimes but never any cat noises other than the running back and forth and the (what sounds like) tumbling. I'm guessing they play with toys or something.

I know that cats love to meow when they want to be fed so it's odd that I have never heard them doing it.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it's a dog you'll probably hear some kind of barking or something eventually.
> 
> The funny thing is I never hear my neighbor's cats meowing. Never have. We've been here since about 2005ish and she has lived up there all this time. I hear her squealing and laughing sometimes but never any cat noises other than the running back and forth and the (what sounds like) tumbling. I'm guessing they play with toys or something.
> 
> I know that cats love to meow when they want to be fed so it's odd that I have never heard them doing it.


Maybe meowing doesn't project as much as barking. One time my ex and I were gone for a couple days and the next-door neighbors (his relatives) reported that the cats were meowing while we were gone. They obviously missed us.


----------



## komorikun

I just heard some 4-legged running now.


----------



## komorikun

Went on a long walk today and needed some water on my way back. None of the supermarkets here have water fountains. Rather disappointing. I checked Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, and another big supermarket. Nothing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No children, no girlfriend, no driver's license, no car, no apartment, no passport, no money, no confidence...etc


----------



## IcedOver

I don't know, man. This year just isn't doing it for me. I am not a fan. It's almost a third over, yet it might as well have started yesterday for all I've accomplished. Just haven't been with it lately. Hate my job (that's a given), then last weekend (Easter) I had some odd flu-like symptoms, but it didn't feel like a regular flu (no respiratory stuff and almost no vomiting, but just some weird bad feelings). I barely ate last week, and now can't muster much enthusiasm for food; food doesn't have a lot of taste. Just feeling low and lackluster.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Went on a long walk today and needed some water on my way back. None of the supermarkets here have water fountains. Rather disappointing. I checked Trader Joe's, Whole Foods, and another big supermarket. Nothing.


Well stores want you to buy their bottled water. I'm surprised that movie theaters have water fountains because they also want you to buy their concessions. Water fountains are the only concessions I get. I can't say I recall a time when outdoor water fountains were big, but I read an article in my local newspaper last year about how they have depleted from the past. I guess it's due to maintenance and germ concerns. A local art project actually put up a water fountain downtown called a Water Cube. It's about a four-foot cube on a pedestal, with a pulsing light inside. On one side you can put your water bottle in and get regular water to pour out. On another you can get sparkling water (yucky), then on a third is just a regular push-button fountain. I've used it a couple times; it's kind of cool.


----------



## Folded Edge

Currently in the midsts of a technological revolt. My descktop PC died a couple of weeks ago (think its the SSD I use as the boot drive) and yesterday my satellite box died, leaving me with no TV. I hope nothing else breaks anytime soon. :sus


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Well stores want you to buy their bottled water. I'm surprised that movie theaters have water fountains because they also want you to buy their concessions. Water fountains are the only concessions I get. I can't say I recall a time when outdoor water fountains were big, but I read an article in my local newspaper last year about how they have depleted from the past. I guess it's due to maintenance and germ concerns. A local art project actually put up a water fountain downtown called a Water Cube. It's about a four-foot cube on a pedestal, with a pulsing light inside. On one side you can put your water bottle in and get regular water to pour out. On another you can get sparkling water (yucky), then on a third is just a regular push-button fountain. I've used it a couple times; it's kind of cool.


I have seen water fountains at Target and at some large supermarkets. Usually they are inside near the toilets.


----------



## komorikun

I was woken up to a leaf blower at 9AM. Ugh. Why do they have to do this on Sunday at 9AM? I imagine most people living here work weekdays and like to sleep in on the weekend. 

Then my roommate woke up unusually early for the weekend and I was like oh ****.....how I am going to get my coffee? I'm using his coffeemaker but he usually leaves coffee in it. So I have to do something with it in order to make my coffee. So do I drink the remaining coffee, throw it out, or put it in a cup for him? On the weekdays (when he leaves the house before I wake up), I just drink whatever is left behind and then I make mine. I'm not sure of proper etiquette in sharing a coffeemaker. 

Also being on the 2nd floor sucks (well officially 3rd floor but it's really the 2nd floor). The traffic noise is much louder than the 6th floor. And if I have my window open I hear doors slamming every hour or two of people going from one building to the next. The way this building is set up is really weird. The elevator in the main entrance only goes to Building A. You either have to use the elevator in the parking garage to get to Building B. Or you have to go through the "2nd floor" walkway to get from Building A to Building B. There is no walkway on the "3rd floor" or "4th floor." Whoever designed this apartment building is retarded.


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> I was woken up to a leaf blower at 9AM. Ugh. Why do they have to do this on Sunday at 9AM?


A leaf blower...

As if the planet didn't survive 4.5 billion years without people to clear its leaves...


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> A leaf blower...
> 
> As if the planet didn't survive 4.5 billion years without people to clear its leaves...


Leaf blowers are the work of the devil.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Leaf blowers are the work of the devil.


 I'm not sure if I can tell the difference between a leaf blower and some other small engine unless I see it. But I often wake up and hear what sounds like a chainsaw about 6 feet away right outside my window.


----------



## komorikun

I don't like this shiraz at all. Merlot is way better.


----------



## IcedOver

I like olives, but I've never been curious about how they're made. I never gave much thought to what causes that little "x" on each olive. I looked up a "how it's made" thing, and it turns out that's from a pitting machine that pits 900 olives a minute, shoving out the pits with an x-shaped tool. It's pretty amazing that each olive gets such attention, and at least some companies stuff their olives by hand. I didn't even know that olives have inedible pits or that they're basically inedible unless they're pickled. It made me want to buy some olives, so I did. Mmm, they're tasty.


----------



## Overdrive

komorikun said:


> Leaf blowers are the work of the devil.


U should hear my lovely husky 576xp banging at 114 dB, fun times lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate the term "stoked". I hate it when someone says they're stoked about something. I don't know. It just sounds so stupid. Especially with a Washington or Canadian accent.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a child in a man's body socially...though I've met kids with better social skills than I too


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm a child in a man's body socially...though I've met kids with better social skills than I too


Yup, I think about this a lot. I feel so much like a child.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> I like olives, but I've never been curious about how they're made. I never gave much thought to what causes that little "x" on each olive. I looked up a "how it's made" thing, and it turns out that's from a pitting machine that pits 900 olives a minute, shoving out the pits with an x-shaped tool. It's pretty amazing that each olive gets such attention, and at least some companies stuff their olives by hand. I didn't even know that olives have inedible pits or that they're basically inedible unless they're pickled. It made me want to buy some olives, so I did. Mmm, they're tasty.


Those pits needed protection....they become new olive plants. They can be good for the diet. The green ones are a bit salty, but they are good.


----------



## millenniumman75

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate the term "stoked". I hate it when someone says they're stoked about something. I don't know. It just sounds so stupid. Especially with a Washington or Canadian accent.


That's what we get for not surfing.


----------



## komorikun

There is one poster in Texas who uses the word "stoked" a lot.


----------



## Blue Dino

komorikun said:


> There is one poster in Texas who uses the word "stoked" a lot.


Haven't really heard that word use since the early MTV skater punk culture days.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Thinking about what will be my next rice cooker. I'm not bringing the current one with me to my new city. It still works for the most part but it's heavy and old. Bottom of the rice gets a little brown, not burnt but not perfect anymore. Bought it 7 1/2 years ago. Really should not have gotten a 5.5 cup one. At the time I was thinking, I'd save time by making tons of rice at once and freezing it. In reality, 90% of the time I only make 3 cups and put it in the refrigerator.
> 
> *My current one:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-ECJ-D5...260JPI?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> 
> So definitely I want 3 cup size. I'm pretty sure I want a Zojirushi one this time. Cuckoo, the Korean brand, is cute too. Those will speak to you in Korean also. Has to have a brown rice setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cuckoo-Rice-...0078T462Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cuckoo-CR-03...00CCVNX0O/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EVHWNQ...TF8&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I1AZEI77SZVF1L
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-NS...TF8&coliid=I1UJTKK90X0WEI&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG


I got the green Korean one. A little disappointed that the electric cord doesn't coil up. My first batch of rice came out rather bad. Not sure if it was because it was long grain rice, brown rice, the cheapest supermarket brand, or because I didn't let it soak before cooking it. The 2nd batch of rice I made turned out much better. This time I let it soak for a couple hours before cooking it and it was slightly better brand of brown rice. Medium grain rice this time. Normally I always get short grain, sticky rice but I'm on a budget now.


----------



## introvert33

Kind of late, but I forgot to mark being in the 30+ forum now :yay I guess


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got the green Korean one. A little disappointed that the electric cord doesn't coil up. My first batch of rice came out rather bad. Not sure if it was because it was long grain rice, brown rice, the cheapest supermarket brand, or because I didn't let it soak before cooking it. The 2nd batch of rice I made turned out much better. This time I let it soak for a couple hours before cooking it and it was slightly better brand of brown rice. Medium grain rice this time. Normally I always get short grain, sticky rice but I'm on a budget now.


 That's a sexy rice cooker. Makes me wish I could still eat rice. And I love rice too so it double sucks that I can't.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a sexy rice cooker. Makes me wish I could still eat rice. And I love rice too so it double sucks that I can't.


It was relatively cheap. Only $100. Very small in size. Some of the Zojirushi ones are $200-400.

You really can't eat rice if you are diabetic? Wonder what happens to Japanese people with diabetes. They eat rice like 2-3 times a day there. It's the main staple.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It was relatively cheap. Only $100. Very small in size. Some of the Zojirushi ones are $200-400.


 Well, most of the "smart" ones are just cool to me because I'm a gadget person.



> You really can't eat rice if you are diabetic? Wonder what happens to Japanese people with diabetes. They eat rice like 2-3 times a day there. It's the main staple.


 Well, I don't know that you literally can't. It's just not a good idea. And plus when I was first diagnosed I was around 200 pounds and at least 50 pounds of it was fat. I'm about 5' 10" so that's not good. I had always been around 145-150 before I turned 30. I have been trying to get as much of the fat off as possible through diet and (light) exercise. Rice is just a carb blast. Even though diabetics can eat small servings there are other things that are about the same carb-wise that give you more satisfaction.

So yeah. Technically, you CAN eat rice with diabetes. I just don't. You can probably get away with more if you're on insulin. I'm not.

I have wondered what Japanese people with diabetes do.


----------



## 2109

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd like to move away for a spell and see if home for me is somewhere I'm currently not...I don't know where I would go though & lately it's been occurring to me that I may not be a city person. I can't know anything until I leave for a long spell either way


----------



## Skeletra

How do people eat cupcakes in public. Impossiburu.

I feel like a toddler.


----------



## IcedOver

Boy, my OCD issues are kicking my butt this year. It's really no different in severity from years past, but it's been slowing me down a lot lately and taking up so much time. I don't have the typical "touch this five times before going out the door" type of thing, but don't want to explain how mine works. In fact, I wonder if anybody else has the same kind of OCD "rules" as I have (although someone probably does). I'd say it's "functional OCD", but when I make a "mistake" (due to laziness), it throws me off and depresses me. I'm still thrown off over a "mistake" from four months ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That last raisin was a bit more earthy tasting than it should have been. :frown2:


----------



## IcedOver

Do some earphones/headphones have a "jerkoff mode" where they have an outside speaker to force people around you to listen to the crap music you're listening to (usually sh!t rap; nobody who listens to music loudly ever plays anything halfway decent). I've come across so many people where you can hear their music clearly, even though they have earphones in. This is across a distance on a bus, hearing the casino slot machine-like _ching-ching tink-tink_ of a talentless rapper's beat machine, and his gorilla growling over it. If someone can ever hear your music, that means you have the volume too loud, which is damaging. That's why I wonder if some earphones have an outside speaker component with the purpose of annoying others, while the volume going to your ears isn't any louder. Anybody know?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My sister was here yesterday. I could swear that she's gotten taller. Like she's almost taller than me now. She says I've gotten shorter. I don't think either one of those things is really that likely. WTF?


----------



## IcedOver

I was eating at a food court which is on a second level. I sat right against the railing so that I could look down. It's rare that I'm at a height like that looking over a railing, and I guess I have a fear of heights because each time I do it, I get that seized up feeling in the nuts, almost a feeling that I'm too close to just getting up and jumping. It skeeved me out, so I changed tables.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I was eating at a food court which is on a second level. I sat right against the railing so that I could look down. It's rare that I'm at a height like that looking over a railing, and I guess I have a fear of heights because each time I do it, I get that seized up feeling in the nuts, almost a feeling that I'm too close to just getting up and jumping. It skeeved me out, so I changed tables.


 I don't really mind those kinds of heights as long as it's not too high. The main kind of heights that scare the hell out of me are where it would be easy to lose your balance or something. Like extreme heights make me dizzy and I feel like I could fall because I'm so nervous or panicked.

But honestly, I prefer to be as close to the ground as possible. I would never go up in a skyscraper. My grandmother used to live on the fourth floor of an 8 floor building. That's about as far as I would ever want to get off the ground. I didn't mind being in her apartment because there was just no possibility of falling accidentally and the window was relatively small so it gave me more of a feeling of safety. I don't like large windows in tall buildings. It makes me feel like I'm not on the ground.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to the grocery store today. Pretty much everything went as it always does until we got to the register. Guy behind us was acting really weird. He was talking to himself in an odd way. Like, at first I thought he was talking to us. At times he was looking at us when he was talking but it was just...different. I dunno. I couldn't really hear what he was saying but it just seemed bizarre. Every once in a while he would jump up and down. I haven't seen anyone behave that way in a really long time.

It kinda freaked me out, TBH. I don't think it would have bothered me years ago but knowing all the crazy stuff that goes on I just wanted to get away from him.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm okay financially for about another 6+ months and then I guess i'll have to find some work again. 6 months is enough to mentally prepare I think. 

For now i'm just gonna say **** the world and their expectations, then I'll enjoy a good relaxing summer riding my bike. Maybe I'll even go fishing or try the two things I've been wanting to have a go at for the last two summers.


----------



## IcedOver

All three of my Mexican jumping beans "hatched". I've had them since August. Two came out last week. I gave up on the third because it had never jumped much anyway, and I thought the moth larva inside might not have made it. I had the case closed, then yesterday I heard a click like it makes when jumping. I went to look, and a moth was struggling to get out of the case. They all went outside. This is so neat. Most people don't know that their jumping beans are moth incubators.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Next on my list of weird **** my dad does is that he often eats standing up. He'll just stand there in the hallway eating a bowl of soup. Who does that? He has done that for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Almost half of another year gone and still all the same BS


----------



## dragonfruit

I'm proud of myself. Today I asked a question to a friend of mine and she said she was going to ask me a the same question a few weeks ago. I thought it was funny and now looking forward to future ventures. Watch this space.


----------



## IcedOver

With "Twin Peaks" coming back in a few days, it makes me reflect on just how much time has passed since the original show aired. I watched it from day one, and it was the first time I took actual notice of a particular filmmaker. It was a bit thing for me from ages 13-15, although of course with time my enthusiasm and opinion of it has dulled. I wanted to get into filmmaking because of Lynch, but unsurprisingly I haven't taken any steps so far. This new show could easily turn out to be a waste and trash, but it's still amazing to think that it's been 27 years. (I do that a lot, think how many years it's been since such-and-such whatever.) It's more depressing than anything for a number of reasons, including that over 16.5 of those years have been spent (aka wasted) at the same job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate internet culture. It's just so......stupid and mindless. I mean, potential has always been there for really good things but what it has turned into is disgusting. I remember when I first got online I thought that someday it was going to be the most amazing thing. I don't know why I expected it to be any different than how ugly people have made the real world for centuries. I guess I just thought there was a little angel in everyone that wanted to get out. :lol

Turns out it was the opposite. The little monster in everyone that doesn't normally get out is what the internet really wants to see. And that's a submonster. The one that lives in the absolute pit of each and every human being. The main monster isn't even hidden at all. We see that every day. We were used to it. People think the bottom dwelling monster is something new because they've never seen it before. Not on a daily basis, anyway.

No. Actually, you just didn't have the internet before recently and the only time most people ever saw it was on the news or very rarely when they met someone who was particularly honest about things. It's nothing new. It's not a rare species. It's not special in any way. It's not a disorder or a disease or a mental illness. It's just base human nature in all it's glory.

That annoying little prick who posts the same vapid meme no matter what you say. That's what humanity all boils down to when you strip away the candy shell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have a weird knack for (accidentally) hurting myself in the weirdest ways. I'll be walking and I'll walk into a room and I'll cut the corner a bit too close. Some part of my body (often my knee or my ankle or some other sensitive, bony protuberance) will graze the wooden trim with a dull and graceless thump. And of course it always hurts way more than you'd think such a thing would but takes about 20 seconds to really achieve it's maximum level of "OW!". 

Also, I was getting into one of the lower cabinets today and I leaned down and poked myself right in the tit with the corner of the cabinet door. That actually left a mark!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So today, I was sitting here like always and I thought I heard that distinctive sound that nothing else besides something in an aerosol can makes. But it was just....I dunno. Even having lived in the same house with my germaphobe parents for as long as I have, it still surprises me somehow when they do crazy germaphobe motivated things.

So anyway, I thought I must be imagining that I was hearing a spray can. A split second later the fumes hit me. And I mean this was that thing where someone has sprayed something out in the air like five feet from you and you smell it and taste it at the same time.

I thought to myself that was odd that it hit me that fast with me being in here with my door closed. So I had to go see what was up. I open my door and I see my mom spraying antifungal foot spray directly into the air intake vent on the central AC system.

So basically, she's blowing these chemical fumes out of every vent in the house. I'm like "WTF are you doing?". She's like "I'm trying to make sure nobody gets cancer. Cancer is caused by fungus". I'm like "No. What you're doing is making sure everybody gets cancer."

I didn't even ask her why she believes fungus causes cancer. I attempted to explain to her that inhaling harsh chemicals is a bad idea if you don't like the idea of getting cancer but she is like that. When she gets something in her head that's it. It can be the dumbest thing you've ever heard but she will get mad if you argue with her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Meanwhile, in the kitchen, my dad was making some kind of "soup" in the crock pot. I don't know what he put in it but my god. It smelled like a burning tire that had been marinating in imitation beef broth for a month. Holy ****!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So last night about 3 AM or so I sat down to watch a Youtube and I noticed the left side of my AKG K240 headphones was randomly cutting out. I thought it was just bad audio on the vid but nope. I need a new cable.

So I had to order one and it won't be here for days and I'm stuck listening to my crappy headphones I bought before I had the AKGs. Man, I'd forgotten how bad most headphones sound compared to AKG headphones. This is gonna be a painful wait.


----------



## IcedOver

A Good Humor man/ice cream man (we call him the goody bar man) pulled up his truck outside my place with hos music going. It didn't look like anybody was going to it. I considered going out, but it might have looked silly an adult getting something from the goody bar man.


----------



## rahzim

Should I be posting here? I don't even really have anything particularly interesting on my mind. Just whittling a few hours away after getting back from work, before I fall into bed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's raining pretty hard outside. I guess I should grab some grown up snacks(alcohol and dried sausages) and watch a good horror movie.


----------



## dragonfruit

I had a lazy day and don't feel like going out but there is no food so I guess I have to go out.


----------



## IcedOver

I used to silently criticize people who seemed entranced by their cell phones. For years I only had a crap flip phone with no real internet on it. Then last year I got Straight Talk, but still with an older, used smartphone I bought used. It's the only internet I have in my home. I'm now looking at my own phone too much, including at home. On the bus I'm more apt to be surfing the internet on the phone than reading. I feel like a schmuck looking at the phone too much, especially in public. I'm considering just going back to a flip phone because $50 a month for a phone is too much when I barely use it as a phone (although, as I said, it is my only personal internet). Is $50 (non contract) too much or low for a phone bill? I actually have no idea.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I used to silently criticize people who seemed entranced by their cell phones. For years I only had a crap flip phone with no real internet on it. Then last year I got Straight Talk, but still with an older, used smartphone I bought used. It's the only internet I have in my home. I'm now looking at my own phone too much, including at home. On the bus I'm more apt to be surfing the internet on the phone than reading. I feel like a schmuck looking at the phone too much, especially in public. I'm considering just going back to a flip phone because $50 a month for a phone is too much when I barely use it as a phone (although, as I said, it is my only personal internet). Is $50 (non contract) too much or low for a phone bill? I actually have no idea.


I pay $35 a month for Cricket.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> I pay $35 a month for Cricket.


Is that a typical amount, or did you have some discount or special program? I guess I should look into something else. I had TracFone for the years with the flip phone, but I wanted internet on the phone, and TracFone takes minutes off each usage of internet, like a lot of minutes.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Is that a typical amount, or did you have some discount or special program? I guess I should look into something else. I had TracFone for the years with the flip phone, but I wanted internet on the phone, and TracFone takes minutes off each usage of internet, like a lot of minutes.


I get $5 off for it being on autopay. I have the "Basic" plan. If you look at your phone all the time while at home, you might blow through the 4GB though. The week I didn't have wifi internet at home I went through over 2GB.

https://www.cricketwireless.com/sup...ricket-plans-and-features/customer/plans.html


----------



## komorikun

Upstairs neighbor is vacuuming away today. I wonder if she is a fatty. Sure has loud footsteps.


The other day I heard meowing, so I'm pretty sure those nonhuman footsteps I hear at midnight are kitty footsteps.


----------



## IcedOver

I got around to watching the first four parts of the new "Twin Peaks" (delayed because I wanted to re-watch the original). This is the piece of filmed entertainment I was most looking forward to, and anxious about, this whole year . . . by far. Unfortunately, I'm mostly disappointed in it, not too happy.


----------



## IcedOver

Sh!t. A young guy moved into the postage stamp apartment next to my postage stamp apartment a year ago. I was apprehensive with a young guy moving in after being next to an old lady, worried that he would be loud. However, this guy is so quiet I never know when he's home, and he seems to get home around 3:30 a.m. typically. The only noise I've ever heard from his apartment is a girl moaning during sex on a few occasions. I've never met him and don't know if I could pick him out of a lineup. He's been a good neighbor, so of course it looks like he's leaving. It appears he and a friend are moving stuff out. Likely the next person won't be that quiet. Fvck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to live alone. I wish I could afford to live alone and had my driver's license and my own car. How different my life would be under those circumstances...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The joys of living with someone who's severely OCD. 

My dad has this little stack of paper cups that he keeps in the kitchen cabinet right in front of the coffee filters. Now he has always kept them in that spot but I guess I just didn't think about it when I chose that spot for the coffee filters. 

The difference is I picked the only spot in that cabinet where the coffee filters will fit and he picked that precise spot to put the little stack of paper cups because whatever reason he likes them in that exact spot. It's not the only place they will fit. It's where he wants them. So it doesn't matter how many times I move them 3 whole inches to the left so I can get a coffee filter. He'll always come along and move them back before the next time I need a coffee filter. If I had any hair this would be the point where I'd be pulling it out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Upstairs neighbor is vacuuming away today. I wonder if she is a fatty. Sure has loud footsteps.
> 
> The other day I heard meowing, so I'm pretty sure those nonhuman footsteps I hear at midnight are kitty footsteps.


Girl who used to live upstairs to me had the loudest vacuum cleaner known to mankind. It was one of those that makes the deep roaring, pulsating sound. I swear I really think I could feel little bits of drywall ceiling raining down on me when she was vacuuming above my head.

She was almost perfectly quiet every other time unless she was vacuuming so I guess you can't complain for having an almost silent neighbor for more than ten years. Except the one time when she had the guy who played the saxophone above my head all day. That sucked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I went to the store the other day. There was this old lady behind me at the checkout. After I had paid for my stuff and was getting ready to go, I heard the cashier greet her and ask her if she found everything OK. She said "I wouldn't be at the checkout if I didn't". I thought that was really rude. I mean, the cashiers at that store say that to everyone. I'm guessing they're supposed to. I don't see why someone would be rude to them just because they have to ask them a dumb question.


----------



## InfiniteGlitter

I just bought a gold PS4 controller. 

Asking someone to treat you as an equal is a bad idea if they see themselves as garbage.

I'm more afraid of everyone then I was when I was being tortured.

I want my hobbies to feel like hobbies, again, instead of septic duty. 

If something were to happen to me, who will carry out my will? How long will it take before anyone discovers the body?

The further I ascend, the thinner the atmosphere. I have to come back down and forget what I've learned just to breathe.

I don't feel like I fit in, here. I feel like I may be a little too much of the real thing. Everyone else seems so rational and sane.

That's about it, for now.


----------



## IcedOver

My job is mostly client dependent. Clients come to us to complete work, and if we don't have any client work, people on my level usually don't come in unless we have something internal to do (as I usually do for one of my several tasks). The past few years we've been extremely busy, working six days a week, and have had few slow times. This past week I've barely worked. We had the holiday, which is usually a slow time, and I worked a couple days after that, but then we finished the projects, and I didn't have enough to hold a full day, so haven't been in. I was in for a bit on Thursday because I thought we had a meeting, but it was decided in the morning to reschedule it. I haven't worked Friday, Saturday, Monday, or today. It's nice to be away from this place, but then again I'm not making money (I could use some vacation time). Some people on our level went in yesterday and today, but I wasn't needed. I feel like kind of a bum, mostly because I'm not using this time to do anything I need to do. The guy in the apartment above me is a bum, hasn't worked in the five years he's been at the place (although it may be because of some disability), and almost never leaves the building. For some reason I get self-conscious when it's clear I'm not working in the evening, which is when I work (if he even knows that).


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> My job is mostly client dependent. Clients come to us to complete work, and if we don't have any client work, people on my level usually don't come in unless we have something internal to do (as I usually do for one of my several tasks). The past few years we've been extremely busy, working six days a week, and have had few slow times. This past week I've barely worked. We had the holiday, which is usually a slow time, and I worked a couple days after that, but then we finished the projects, and I didn't have enough to hold a full day, so haven't been in. I was in for a bit on Thursday because I thought we had a meeting, but it was decided in the morning to reschedule it. I haven't worked Friday, Saturday, Monday, or today. It's nice to be away from this place, but then again I'm not making money (I could use some vacation time). Some people on our level went in yesterday and today, but I wasn't needed. I feel like kind of a bum, mostly because I'm not using this time to do anything I need to do. The guy in the apartment above me is a bum, hasn't worked in the five years he's been at the place (although it may be because of some disability), and almost never leaves the building. For some reason I get self-conscious when it's clear I'm not working in the evening, which is when I work (if he even knows that).


Are you paid hourly or salary?


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Are you paid hourly or salary?


I'm paid hourly.


----------



## IcedOver

Just a few minutes ago I was maybe 50.1% a go to try to talk to a woman at my bus stop. I've spotted her a few times, and she catches a different bus and not at my regular time. I left early today. It's unlikely I'll run into her again anytime soon. She's kind of my speed -- short, thin, mousy-looking. She came across the street and stood one storefront down from me and looked over at me. My first bus never came, and I was thinking of asking her if she was waiting for the same bus. I just couldn't do it, and never have tried to approach a woman. I was also hesitant because I couldn't tell her age. She could be someone who is older than she looks, but is in her early thirties (the oldest I can give her) or she could be younger. Oh well. Damn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

1. Note to self. Next time you decide to apply lidocaine to your scalp be careful not to use too much! Holy crap! I forgot that putting stuff on your skin actually can cause you to get too much of it in your system. I feel drugged. I think I'm gonna need to sleep for a while.

2. I had forgotten how much I LOVE hot mustard! Even cheap hot mustard tastes amazing!


----------



## IcedOver

Well that didn't take long. Just a few days ago the very quiet young dude who lived in the apartment next to mine moved out. I never even knew when he was home, and I think he barely was home the whole year he was in the place. Never knew his name and never talked to him. That's what I call a good neighbor. Then today it looks like someone was moving in. Through my peephole I could discern it was a woman, although I couldn't tell her age; could have been 20s or 30s. She had kind of a "white trash" look about her, so some noise and other issues wouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## komorikun

I'm kind of sick of hearing that huge, busy street we live on. The traffic noise is loud if I open the window. The apartment windows don't face the street but still so loud. Wasn't as loud in my previous apartment and it was on an equally large/busy street. Guess this is the difference between being on the 2nd vs the 6th floor. 

Also the space between Building 1 and Building 2 is not much, so I can hear other apartments' TV shows. When I look out the window I see the other building's windows. Couldn't hear that in the previous building (was shaped like a U). There was more space between the 2 sides of the U. 

And my current roommate likes to watch TV, netflix, sports a lot. He's gone until 6 or 9pm weekdays. So at least I get some alone time. But when he's home he is only in his bedroom when sleeping, taking a shower, or screwing his girlfriend. The rest of the time he is either cooking or drooling in front of the TV until 11pm or midnight. Pumps up the volume real loud when watching basketball and soccer. Ugh. Why can't he stay in his room? At least he's not a neat freak, so I can leave dirty dishes in the sink.


----------



## komorikun

Why are apartment buildings on big, noisy streets? Only houses are on small, quiet streets. It sucks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm kind of sick of hearing that huge, busy street we live on. The traffic noise is loud if I open the window. The apartment windows don't face the street but still so loud. Wasn't as loud in my previous apartment and it was on an equally large/busy street. Guess this is the difference between being on the 2nd vs the 6th floor.
> 
> Also the space between Building 1 and Building 2 is not much, so I can hear other apartments' TV shows. When I look out the window I see the other building's windows. Couldn't hear that in the previous building (was shaped like a U). There was more space between the 2 sides of the U.
> 
> And my current roommate likes to watch TV, netflix, sports a lot. He's gone until 6 or 9pm weekdays. So at least I get some alone time. But when he's home he is only in his bedroom when sleeping, taking a shower, or screwing his girlfriend. The rest of the time he is either cooking or drooling in front of the TV until 11pm or midnight. Pumps up the volume real loud when watching basketball and soccer. Ugh. Why can't he stay in his room? At least he's not a neat freak, so I can leave dirty dishes in the sink.


 You should ask him why he doesn't use headphones.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should ask him why he doesn't use headphones.


I don't think that would go down well. I could ask him to turn it down though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't think that would go down well. I could ask him to turn it down though.


 Is it his apartment or are you both paying rent equally to someone else or what? Can you complain?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is it his apartment or are you both paying rent equally to someone else or what? Can you complain?


We are both paying rent equally. But you just can't ask people to not make any noise and to wear headphones all the time. It's an unreasonable request. Keeping the volume down low is reasonable to ask though. Speaking of which, he should be paying more than me since his bathroom is en-suite to the bedroom and my bathroom is in the hallway. He used to be in my room for nearly 2 years when he was living with his buddy. They were paying 50/50 but I think that was because they've been friends for nearly a decade and supposedly because the friend was the one who did the apartment hunting and found this place.

Anyways, I may be moving out the end of the month since the lease ends then. Not keen on signing on for another year. I got some wish-washy answer from my roommate saying maybe his friend is going to take over the lease.

This area is safe and it's convenient for going to downtown but the whole job situation is still up in the air. I don't know where I will be working. If I could find a job in downtown then this location would be great but jobs are all over the place. Also besides downtown, many jobs seem to be in the south of the city. Had 2 interviews in that area. I'm also trying to freelance and all the emails so far are from people in the south. Would take 90 minutes and 2 buses to get there from my current location. So I'm thinking of maybe moving closer to that area even though it's ugly and sort of ghetto/industrial.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's this spot at the back of my mouth that's hurting. The thing about it is that it wasn't hurting like a week ago. It was just a totally random spot. But for some reason I started poking it with my tongue. I kept poking it with my tongue until it started to get tender. And that made me poke it with my tongue even more because it started to swell and I had to poke it with my tongue every time I closed my teeth to keep from biting it and making it even more sore.

Now it's like an endless cycle. I eat and I have to kinda bite it in order to chew. I keep poking it with my tongue to make chewing movements and checking to see if it's still tender. Which it is. And gets more tender the more I do it. I don't know what to do now because I would probably have to not eat for like 3 days and not poke it with my tongue anymore to make everything normal again.

As if that's not bad enough, this isn't the first time I've done this to myself. I keep doing it to the same spot. Like after things have been normal for a couple of months and I kinda forget how much it sucked last time it happened I just start mindlessly poking that spot with my tongue.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> We are both paying rent equally. But you just can't ask people to not make any noise and to wear headphones all the time. It's an unreasonable request. Keeping the volume down low is reasonable to ask though. Speaking of which, he should be paying more than me since his bathroom is en-suite to the bedroom and my bathroom is in the hallway. He used to be in my room for nearly 2 years when he was living with his buddy. They were paying 50/50 but I think that was because they've been friends for nearly a decade and supposedly because the friend was the one who did the apartment hunting and found this place.
> 
> Anyways, I may be moving out the end of the month since the lease ends then. Not keen on signing on for another year. I got some wish-washy answer from my roommate saying maybe his friend is going to take over the lease.
> 
> This area is safe and it's convenient for going to downtown but the whole job situation is still up in the air. I don't know where I will be working. If I could find a job in downtown then this location would be great but jobs are all over the place. Also besides downtown, many jobs seem to be in the south of the city. Had 2 interviews in that area. I'm also trying to freelance and all the emails so far are from people in the south. Would take 90 minutes and 2 buses to get there from my current location. So I'm thinking of maybe moving closer to that area even though it's ugly and sort of ghetto/industrial.


 At least he's not watching religious shows. My parents constantly watch these unbelievably annoying religious shows where they have horrible audio quality and it makes the speakers sound blown as this ******* preacher screams into the microphone.

And they watch this one show where they blow that horn and it sounds like an elephant. It's terrible.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> At least he's not watching religious shows. My parents constantly watch these unbelievably annoying religious shows where they have horrible audio quality and it makes the speakers sound blown as this ******* preacher screams into the microphone.
> 
> And they watch this one show where they blow that horn and it sounds like an elephant. It's terrible.


So you can hear that in your bedroom?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So you can hear that in your bedroom?


Well, I do my best to drown it out by listening to music or Youtube on my headphones. Which isn't all that awesome when I really just want silence but soothing music is way more pleasant than that noise.

But yeah. I think my dad might be going deaf so he might not know it's as loud as it is. My mother turns it up loud on purpose because she wants to make me hear it. Even though I have told her I don't want to hear it.

They weren't always this bad. Since my mom had that stroke she's been more rude than she used to be. I don't think she realizes it. I think the stroke messed with her mind somehow. She seems like the same person if you didn't know her that well before but she really isn't. It's creepy.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I do my best to drown it out by listening to music or Youtube on my headphones. Which isn't all that awesome when I really just want silence but soothing music is way more pleasant than that noise.
> 
> But yeah. I think my dad might be going deaf so he might not know it's as loud as it is. My mother turns it up loud on purpose because she wants to make me hear it. Even though I have told her I don't want to hear it.
> 
> They weren't always this bad. Since my mom had that stroke she's been more rude than she used to be. I don't think she realizes it. I think the stroke messed with her mind somehow. She seems like the same person if you didn't know her that well before but she really isn't. It's creepy.


Yeah, it is pretty creepy when people change because of some sort of brain injury. I was really put off by my mother after she had the bone marrow transplant. I became cold and just didn't want to be around her anymore. I was like "That's not my mother. Don't know who the hell that is."

The doctors never found out what caused the brain damage. Not only did she become dumber but she went insane for a few weeks too. She had depression in the past but never paranoid delusions.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> This area is safe and it's convenient for going to downtown but the whole job situation is still up in the air. I don't know where I will be working. If I could find a job in downtown then this location would be great but jobs are all over the place. Also besides downtown, many jobs seem to be in the south of the city. Had 2 interviews in that area. I'm also trying to freelance and all the emails so far are from people in the south. Would take 90 minutes and 2 buses to get there from my current location. So I'm thinking of maybe moving closer to that area even though it's ugly and sort of ghetto/industrial.


Forget it. I've been researching the bus lines today. I'd really need a car to freelance. There is no one (other than downtown) location I could live in that would be convenient to get to these various areas south of the city. I'd end up having to take 2 buses most of the time. Downtown would be the only central location (where all the bus lines go through) but I can't afford to live there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Whew. One heck of a hot day. Not that i'm complaining. It's just hot on my bike and my bald head is saying protect me please.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My parents are tired of me and I'm tired of them.


----------



## komorikun

Kind of odd someone that is getting a PhD watches so much sports. Then again the PhD is in a social science.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That was a good long ride. But boy am i out of shape at the start of the season lol. My legs are wobbly. Feels nice to be out and about though, even if all the paranoid thoughts accumulated through the winter gather at the door to mess my fun up. Didn't work this time and the more i'll do it, the less power they'll have.


----------



## Trooper

It can take a lot of effort to get to where you want to be, but boy, that effort is definitely worth it, when good things begin to happen.


----------



## komorikun

The Mexican with the leaf blower is back once again. Ugh. Waiting for him to go away so I can eat my pb & jelly sandwich in peace.

I notice that he is wearing no ear protection.


----------



## scarpia

Scrub-Zero said:


> Whew. One heck of a hot day. Not that i'm complaining. It's just hot on my bike and my bald head is saying protect me please.


Dude - hats and sunscreen - you'll get cancer. I don't go out before 4 pm.


----------



## steelmyhead

Happy Friday. I just stuffed my face with sushi.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The Mexican with the leaf blower is back once again. Ugh. Waiting for him to go away so I can eat my pb & jelly sandwich in peace.
> 
> I notice that he is wearing no ear protection.


 I heard them doing their grass cutting and stuff earlier where I live too today. As I was drifting off to sleep there was suddenly this godawful sound outside my window. I mean like 6 inches away. Sounded like a chainsaw.


----------



## komorikun

Just saw a cat on a leash in the courtyard of my apartment building.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm gonna be kicking myself. I just know it. You think you have plenty of time and the pure randomness of the world we live in bites you right in the ***.


----------



## komorikun

Had to hang up the phone on my sister. She was really ranting and raving at me for nothing. Talking about how me and my dad are not supportive and how she is so lonely. Drunk off her *** and all emotional because of a huge fight with her live-in boyfriend. She's not all that into the guy but is super upset that he wants to break up. I just can't deal with a drunk person ranting and raving. 

Apparently before the call she talked to my dad and he hung up on her too.

After I hung up, I sent her a text saying that I'll talk to her once she sobers up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

scarpia said:


> Dude - hats and sunscreen - you'll get cancer. I don't go out before 4 pm.


I usually wear my baseball cap but I rarely put on sunscreen. For some reason my head was screwed on backward that day and forgot my hat. When I noticed I was a mile from home. Didn't feel like turning around.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

So, is someone not going to the game, because someone else has to work? Is this what I'm hearing? Erm, surry, and please still go.


We were honest and productive the last time and will be this time. Don't be so paranoid.


What, are we going to burn the place down?


Don't need the figurehead to behave, got it? Have fun at the game.


The End


----------



## komorikun

Having trouble trying to keep from sinking into depression. Not a good time to be depressed either. Need to be perky and have energy for job applications and interviews. Just nothing seems to be going well. My sister is a mess right now (emotionally and financially), so I can't talk to her. 

Living with this roommate is making me miserable too. I've been avoiding him for weeks. I never use the kitchen when he is in there or the living room. Unfortunately, he likes to be in the living room all the time and is only in his bedroom for sleep. And now I have to decide whether I will sign a one year lease or not. I'd really rather not commit to that but I don't feel like moving right now and looking for another place to live. A lot of rooms require proof of income and want you to sign the lease too. Ugh. I just want something informal and month-to-month.


----------



## komorikun

*My neighbors watching TV*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol


I was going to record the laughs and upload them to Vocaroo but my recorder didn't have a charge. Charging now.


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> Having trouble trying to keep from sinking into depression. Not a good time to be depressed either. Need to be perky and have energy for job applications and interviews. Just nothing seems to be going well. My sister is a mess right now (emotionally and financially), so I can't talk to her.


I'm sorry to hear you're going through a tough time and hope things start looking better for you.


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're going through a tough time and hope things start looking better for you.


Thanks. I'm just not good at the whole job search thing. It involves a lot of talking on the phone and being judged and all that. What I really can't stand are the phone calls from unknown people. On one hand I can't miss the opportunity but at the same time it freaks me out. You have to be respond within a day or so otherwise it looks like you aren't interested. I really wish they would email first to make an appointment for a phone interview. That way I can have some time to research the place and digest the whole thing. Some do email first but many don't.

For instance last Friday some place called. I let it go to voicemail as always. Didn't sound like the usual HR lady. Wasn't asking to make an appointment for a phone screening or an in person interview. Seemed like he wanted to do an impromptu mini interview, ugh. I couldn't understand the name of the guy, nor the name of the company. I checked my spreadsheet where I keep track of all the places I've applied to. Didn't see any name that sounded similar. Felt crappy on Friday so didn't do anything. :no

Finally on Monday I googled what I think I heard on the voicemail and found the website. Then I figured out which advertisement it was. Of course, it was one of those ads on Craigslist that don't list the company name. Still being the woosy that I am, I emailed the guy. :no Didn't get a response till this evening. Was afraid my emailing rather than calling back was weird.


----------



## nubly

It just dawned on me that I'll be 40 this year. Why does life have to go so fast


----------



## scarpia

komorikun said:


> Thanks. I'm just not good at the whole job search thing. .


Hardest thing to do. That's why I never quit - either get fired or laid off. If I lose my current job I might file for disability.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Having trouble trying to keep from sinking into depression. Not a good time to be depressed either. Need to be perky and have energy for job applications and interviews. Just nothing seems to be going well


This is how I'm feeling right now too. My anxiety is up, my depression is worse & I've regressed back into highly avoidant/agoraphobic habits.

That said I've got my first interview tomorrow at noon so hopefully it goes well


----------



## IcedOver

When people say they are giving up eating sugar, do they mean just foods with refined sugar, or foods with natural sugars such as fruits and fruit juices too?


----------



## Trooper

Hasn't the weather changed dramatically in the past 24 hours ?. Now this is much more bearable, I could get used to this...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Now I have two betta fish. A large red crowntail and a small turquoise crowntail. I think the smaller one must not be very old. He sure does wiggle a lot. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn it! That does it. I don't know what he did but now the oven glove smells exactly like Lysol.


----------



## IcedOver

This is the water, and this is the well. 
Drink full, and descend. 
The horse is the white of the eyes, and dark within.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I suppose if there was a time to have a third of life crisis it's right before you turn 30


----------



## Hollo

Oh, gods below. Their chatter is driving me up a wall today. Designing your life based on Pinterest posts can't be healthy


----------



## komorikun

I vacuumed the living room/ dining room today. Also swept the kitchen and my bathroom. Don't think the living room/dining room had been vacuumed in over a year. The area in front of the sofa was really dirty. Lots of little dried up pieces of food. That's where my roommate eats. Carpet is so gross. Really wish we had hardwood floors. At least our carpet is light blue instead of beige. Beige carpet is really ugly but super common for some perverted reason. 

Supposedly we get a free carpet cleaning with the new lease. Only thing is you have to clear out the furniture before the cleaners come. Mentioned it to my roommate and he said he can't help much since he is so busy..... He's so freaking lazy. Was thinking just to do my bedroom and the living room/dining room. I can move everything except for the sofa. I tried today. Too heavy. Can barely even push it a few inches.

Half the furniture in the living room is semi-broken. The 2 little lamps on the table are broken. I checked. The little (for the most part empty) bookcase is quite wobbly. The big floor light which has 3 bulbs can't stand up straight and has to lean against the wall. The small sofa is all stained. Most of the furniture looks like they got it out of the trash. Only thing nice is the dining room table and floor chairs. A good size and pretty comfortable. Much better than the dining table I had at my old apartment. And the big TV and it's small stand are nice. Of course. My roommate is a TV addict. 

I also cooked today. That should be lunch for the next 3 days at least.


----------



## IcedOver

We've had so many movies and several TV shows film in Pittsburgh, with many big stars and some well-known directors (Crowe two movies, Gyllenhaal two, Bale two, Cruise, Cranston, Nolan, Linklater, Diane Keaton, many others). Many film downtown where I work. Still, I've never been able to get a glimpse of the actors or much on-set action except for Helen Mirren, Anne Hathaway, and Christopher Nolan from far away, when nothing was happening. Yesterday I actually got a look at a set with actors in place, and it was . . . Danny Pino, working on some cop show that will probably be canceled after five episodes. Woop-de-doo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Is it normal to put mustard on everything that condiments are usually used on? Like mustard is just my go to condiment. I never use ketchup for anything. I put mustard on hotdogs, chicken nuggets, fish, fries. I'd be set for life with a lifetime supply of mustard.


----------



## melonhead

Feeling accomplished! Figured out a clone (ish) recipe for Cinnabon Iced Coffee (decaf)

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel so far behind in life when I look at some of these dating profiles, a number of these gals have done an extensive amount of living


----------



## Paul

Canadian Brotha said:


> I feel so far behind in life when I look at some of these dating profiles, a number of these gals have done an extensive amount of living


Everyone on dating sites is a continent-hopping adventurer with a fabulous job, somehow. I wonder if there's a site anywhere that's restricted to just regular fallible people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paul said:


> Everyone on dating sites is a continent-hopping adventurer with a fabulous job, somehow. I wonder if there's a site anywhere that's restricted to just regular fallible people.


That's exactly it unfortunately


----------



## IcedOver

It's pretty clear to call that my sister and one of my nieces and myself just don't have a very good relationship. My sister is 50, nine years older than myself, and my niece is 23. Growing up, I wasn't close to my brother or sister. My brother is 54, and was doing his own thing, barely home, while I was growing up. Then he left for Raleigh in 1985, and stayed. However, in the years since we've had a much better relationship. When I was younger, I admit I was kind of a jerk to my sister, but we never meshed anyway. My shyness kept me from being in the wedding party when she got married in 1990 (even though my brother was in it). I've felt she has had a grudge against me ever since. 

Whatever issues she has had over me, wouldn't you say it's time to give them up? I'm not a good brother or communicator, but just deal with it. As it is, many times when I say something, I get some kind of snap back, attitude, or criticism from her or one of her daughters, whose dislike of me appears to have been inherited. I'm not saying I expect presents from anybody, but I acknowledge their birthdays every year (although in her girls' younger years, I didn't go to their birthday parties much as I recall, something she probably holds another grudge against me for). We get together and usually go to dinner for their birthdays (I never celebrate my own birthday). When I wasn't making much money, I'd just send an e-card or something small. In recent years, I've been getting little gifts or gift cards. Yet my sister hasn't acknowledged my birthday probably in decades (my brother does every year). Again, it doesn't matter to me, but come on. On July 4th, my niece said, not to me but to the whole table, that she and her mom are the type of people who you know exactly how they feel about you.


----------



## komorikun

When I left my apartment building to do my Saturday night supermarket run I heard this really weird noise. So I looked up and this old pug was barking his butt off. Was a most ridiculous hoarse "bark" I have ever heard. The pug was standing in the balcony of his apartment. Unfortunately for the pug, the balcony is right above the main entrance to the building. Well 2 entrances, one to the lobby/mailbox area and the other to the garage. And the garbage cans (regular trash, recyclables, and compost) are out there too. So the pug must have been barking all day with all the tons of people/cars going in and out of the building. Strange.... first time to see the pug and I've been here 3 months now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> When I left my apartment building to do my Saturday night supermarket run I heard this really weird noise. So I looked up and this old pug was barking his butt off. Was a most ridiculous hoarse "bark" I have ever heard. The pug was standing in the balcony of his apartment. Unfortunately for the pug, the balcony is right above the main entrance to the building. Well 2 entrances, one to the lobby/mailbox area and the other to the garage. And the garbage cans (regular trash, recyclables, and compost) are out there too. So the pug must have been barking all day with all the tons of people/cars going in and out of the building. Strange.... first time to see the pug and I've been here 3 months now.


 There's a house across from my parking lot and they have this cute collie who always barks when he sees me. I feel sorry for him because they just stick him out there on that porch no matter what. He's always out there.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> There's a house across from my parking lot and they have this cute collie who always barks when he sees me. I feel sorry for him because they just stick him out there on that porch no matter what. He's always out there.


Is he tied up to something or? The pug I saw wasn't stuck on the balcony. The sliding glass door to their living room was open. The pug is on the 2nd floor.


----------



## AussiePea

****, now I have to post in here. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Is he tied up to something or? The pug I saw wasn't stuck on the balcony. The sliding glass door to their living room was open. The pug is on the 2nd floor.


 No. They have a wooden porch with a gate so they just put him out there on the porch and leave him there all day. Unless it's just a coincidence that he's always out there when I am. I think they'd probably leave him out there at night too but they probably know he'd bark all night.


----------



## Blue Dino

With my window opened, I can still hear constant fireworks and firecrackers in the distance. It's been non stop for a few hours now. And last night as well. I have no idea how people are able to stockpiled so much of them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A mute old man at the hotel my dad was staying at purposely went to the guy at the counter to get him to communicate with me that he didn't like my beard and wanted me to shave. That happened today


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> With my window opened, I can still hear constant fireworks and firecrackers in the distance. It's been non stop for a few hours now. And last night as well. I have no idea how people are able to stockpiled so much of them.


 I think they have an ordinance around here where they're only permitted for a couple days before, during and a couple days after. I still here a random one here and there but I think I'd be a nervous wreck if it was still going constant.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Today was a good day. Stress and stress, but that bike ride made it all go away. Hot as heck too for the second time since june.



AussiePea said:


> ****, now I have to post in here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Welcome, sonny jim. Whiskey and scotch are over there. :wink2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I barked as loud as I could at about 3 AM last night. No one noticed. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

I had an f'ed up dream last night in which I got aboard a bus. The bus was going, and I tapped my card to pay, but no driver was in the seat. Instead, she was doing something in the middle of the bus, but the bus was hurtling on course. The driver was a woman I had talked to online. The sense of the bus being out of control was palpable and scary. She got back up in front of the bus, but then let go of the wheel to look down in a mirror and put on makeup. People around the crowded bus started exclaiming, but the bus kept on its course, but felt like it could go out of control. I probably woke up then.


----------



## Chevy396

I just remembered my next project to keep me busy and away from here for a little while:


----------



## komorikun

The people here are kind of passive. Definitely not as pushy as places I lived previously. I almost feel bad for being more aggressive than them. Like I'm usually the first or among the first to get on the bus.


----------



## komorikun

Doing the laundry now. As usual I cleaned the lint filter in the dryer before using it. Still could see a lot of lint inside the hole or whatever. So I decided to stick my hand in. OMG!!! So much lint. Like 3 or 4 full handfuls of lint. I also found a full sized pencil, 2 small colored silverish pencils, various bobby pins, metal thingies, an eraser or something. And I found 78 cents in change and a dollar bill. $1.78 in total. I bet the laundry machine company has never cleaned that machine. All they do is take the quarters out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just like those online assessment things for job applications the questions on OkCupid haven't painted me in the best light. I guess I just don't shine the right way when I'm honest


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> Just like those online assessment things for job applications the questions on OkCupid haven't painted me in the best light. I guess I just don't shine the right way when I'm honest


I definitely feel you on the honesty part, man.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

.


----------



## komorikun

I saw a gorgeous orange and white striped kitty looking out the window of some apartment today on my walk to the supermarket. So beautiful. I had to cross the street to get a better look at him. :mushy


----------



## Skeletra

I've been wiping up so much poop and vomit the last few days my entire apartment smells like chlorine.
One of my cats bit himself in the butt, so he's on antibiotics, which make him puke. Oh and he's puking INSIDE the cone of shame. Talk about bouncing out of the bed like a ninja in the middle of the night. If I don't get to him fast enough, he smudges it on the walls. Then I'm also watching my parents dogs. She has Colitis. Which basically makes her poop A LOT if she's left alone for more than 2 hours.. like when I go to work, or get groceries. (When I'm home, I take her outside more often, but the stress of separation sort of summons the poops).


----------



## IcedOver

What a crappy day and week this is shaping up to be. I did my usual slouch-over sleep last night, woke up at 5:00, then laid down for a couple more hours of proper sleep. I had some very weird and vivid dreams. Then I woke up and found out about Romero passing. That was depressing. Then I had to get ready to come to this crappy job which I'm considering bailing on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I was a rich recluse


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wish I was a rich recluse


I may up a version of that, if nothing else changes. (Not rich, per my definition)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Do dogs that never learn how to do tricks have a learning disorder or are they just dumb?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> I've been wiping up so much poop and vomit the last few days my entire apartment smells like chlorine.
> One of my cats bit himself in the butt, so he's on antibiotics, which make him puke. Oh and he's puking INSIDE the cone of shame. Talk about bouncing out of the bed like a ninja in the middle of the night. If I don't get to him fast enough, he smudges it on the walls. Then I'm also watching my parents dogs. She has Colitis. Which basically makes her poop A LOT if she's left alone for more than 2 hours.. like when I go to work, or get groceries. (When I'm home, I take her outside more often, but the stress of separation sort of summons the poops).


 How does a cat bite themself on the butt? I mean I'm sure they're capable of it but why?

Anyway, always good to see you. Always liked your user name. Reminds me of Skeletor. Don't know if that's got anything to do with it but it's a cool sounding name.


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do dogs that never learn how to do tricks have a learning disorder or are they just dumb?


My parents dog only learned one trick. "Stop". She doesn't move and stays put for a bit. We never put much effort into teaching her tricks, but I can say that I think they can be just as smart. They're just more stubborn. At least that's it for our case . She's really adorable, but my God is she stubborn. She does know what her toys are named and will get that toy if she hasn't started playing with another toy, although we never sat her down and thought her. I've met other stubborn dogs that didn't learn any tricks, so I figured there might be a correlation. 


WillYouStopDave said:


> How does a cat bite themself on the butt? I mean I'm sure they're capable of it but why?
> 
> Anyway, always good to see you. Always liked your user name. Reminds me of Skeletor. Don't know if that's got anything to do with it but it's a cool sounding name.


 They think it's because he had a beginning anal gland infection and went to scratch an itch and since his teeth are a little wonky he bit a bit far. The vet today said another cat might have bit him.

There actually is a correlation . It used to be my nickname as a kid, so when I signed up I made a feminine version of it :b


----------



## cinto

I wish I could rap like my little brother. He even raps with accents. My other younger brother raps too. One day he got so frustrated with high school he dissed all his high school teachers in a freestyle. Rapped about how his History teacher learned everything he knew through google, and that his ROTC Sargeant was a fake a** soldier lol 
tsk,tsk


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> I wish I could rap like my little brother. He even raps with accents. My other younger brother raps too. One day he got so frustrated with high school he dissed all his high school teachers in a freestyle. Rapped about how his History teacher learned everything he knew through google, and that his ROTC Sargeant was a fake a** soldier lol
> tsk,tsk


Nice


----------



## komorikun

Man, people are super duper defensive on that judgmental thread. That must have hit a nerve.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Somehow I need to learn to be an *******, I might be happier from it for a spell


----------



## IcedOver

Went to a theater I don't usually go to this morning for _Spider-Man: Homecoming_ in 3D. Only person in the theater. Two minutes in, the film turned off and a voice came on saying a fire was reported in the building, and we had to leave. We all congregated in the lobby, and I guess it was just some scumbag (typical of the bad neighborhoods around that mall -- the Monroeville Mall where _Dawn of the Dead _was filmed; they've had fights among young hoodlums in that mall make the news) hitting the fire alarm. They told us to go back in, but the film wasn't started from the place it left off, and I'm OCD about that stuff, so I left. The funny thing is that this was the third time I've had an aborted theatrical viewing of a Spider-Man film. Ten years ago I went all the way to the theater for _Spider-Man 3_, and had to leave before going into the theater, for a reason I don't recall. Then five years ago I was in the theater for _The Amazing Spider-Man_ in 3D (again the only person), and the manager came in to tell me they had a problem with the projector that they couldn't fix. He refunded me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I dropped half of a pizza upside down on my carpet a couple hours ago. ALL OF THE CHEESE came off and sloppy sauce went absolutely everywhere. 

To beat it all, I had a feeling it was going to happen because I used paper plates and the ones we have are the cheap, crappy ones that are super floppy.. But that said, I have used them exactly the way I did this time many times without incident.

So the inevitable happened. The floppy plate bent more than a floppy plate can bend without bending so much that it lets stuff fall off. I realized what was happening but I was closing my door with the other hand so I only had one hand. Obviously, my efforts to stop it were futile and I couldn't do much more than watch the pizza tumble with bullet time. 

Fortunately, we have one of those Spot Bot machines and the hose attachment seems to work pretty well if you get to it fast. Not a fun way to spend an hour when you were expecting to eat. I'm not sure the stains came out but I guess we'll see.


----------



## IcedOver

My fingers are seriously getting messed up by my nervous habit of fidgeting with my pants materials at the knees. This is something I've done since I was a teenager at least. I pull at, crinkle up, and click the material anytime I'm wearing pants with material that I like doing it with (not sweatpants, for instance). This causes that sometimes-rough material to rub the sides of some of my fingers into callouses. It might also be causing some arthritis-like feelings of pain in the fingers that I get occasionally. I do this in public and at work. I'm sure it must look pretty odd, but I can't help it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The day I can afford to move out is the day I live alone for the rest of my life unless I happen to find a life partner. I don't ever want to come home to anyone's BS but my own


----------



## cinto

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dropped half of a pizza upside down on my carpet a couple hours ago. ALL OF THE CHEESE came off and sloppy sauce went absolutely everywhere.
> 
> To beat it all, I had a feeling it was going to happen because I used paper plates and the ones we have are the cheap, crappy ones that are super floppy.. But that said, I have used them exactly the way I did this time many times without incident.
> 
> So the inevitable happened. The floppy plate bent more than a floppy plate can bend without bending so much that it lets stuff fall off. I realized what was happening but I was closing my door with the other hand so I only had one hand. Obviously, my efforts to stop it were futile and I couldn't do much more than watch the pizza tumble with bullet time.
> 
> Fortunately, we have one of those Spot Bot machines and the hose attachment seems to work pretty well if you get to it fast. Not a fun way to spend an hour when you were expecting to eat. I'm not sure the stains came out but I guess we'll see.


Terribly sorry. I wanted you to enjoy pizza!


----------



## Blue Dino

I'm surprised at this day and age, we still have newspaper delivery drivers vrooming by at 3-4am chucking newspapers at driveways.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dropped half of a pizza upside down on my carpet a couple hours ago. ALL OF THE CHEESE came off and sloppy sauce went absolutely everywhere.
> 
> To beat it all, I had a feeling it was going to happen because I used paper plates and the ones we have are the cheap, crappy ones that are super floppy.. But that said, I have used them exactly the way I did this time many times without incident.
> 
> So the inevitable happened. The floppy plate bent more than a floppy plate can bend without bending so much that it lets stuff fall off. I realized what was happening but I was closing my door with the other hand so I only had one hand. Obviously, my efforts to stop it were futile and I couldn't do much more than watch the pizza tumble with bullet time.
> 
> Fortunately, we have one of those Spot Bot machines and the hose attachment seems to work pretty well if you get to it fast. Not a fun way to spend an hour when you were expecting to eat. I'm not sure the stains came out but I guess we'll see.


Carpet is just nasty. I hate carpet. Unfortunately around here 90% of apartments have carpet.

Were you trying to eat on the sofa?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Carpet is just nasty. I hate carpet. Unfortunately around here 90% of apartments have carpet.
> 
> Were you trying to eat on the sofa?


 Yeah I'm not the biggest fan of carpet either. It tends to want to stink after a few years even if you have it professionally cleaned regularly.

I usually eat in my room so that's where it happened. Fortunately I think the spot bot cleaner thing worked. I got to it before it set in. It was still one hell of a mess though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A rhythmic beat that sounds like it wants to happen before it actually happens is a strange thing.


----------



## Marko3

so many epikk musik on youtube... so many awesome games to play


----------



## komorikun

I can't deal with this ****. People with victims complexes always going on about how they are all alone and want to kill themselves. When they have way more friends and loved ones than I have. 

Somehow I'm supposed to console them. Ugh. I'm not a shrink. What the **** am I supposed to do?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm so immature socially



komorikun said:


> I can't deal with this ****. People with victims complexes always going on about how they are all alone and want to kill themselves. When they have way more friends and loved ones than I have.
> 
> Somehow I'm supposed to console them. Ugh. I'm not a shrink. What the **** am I supposed to do?


Give em tough love! And kick over a chair as you storm off!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I can't deal with this ****. People with victims complexes always going on about how they are all alone and want to kill themselves. When they have way more friends and loved ones than I have.
> 
> Somehow I'm supposed to console them. Ugh. I'm not a shrink. What the **** am I supposed to do?


 What happened?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my parents bought a new microwave just because the old one is really old and they didn't want to wait for it to die. They were going to throw it out so I put it on a shelf in my room. I have had it in here for about a week now and I haven't gotten used to it. It just feels weird to have a microwave in my bedroom. :lol

I have made popcorn with it a few times. That's nice I have to admit. I mean, it's not in the way. That shelf was empty. I guess it would be more useful if I had a small fridge. Everything I could want to microwave is in the kitchen so if I'm in there anyway I might as well use that microwave.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What happened?


My sister. Something really horrible has happened to her. I can't talk about it on here.

She's always been suicidal off and on. Always talking about how she is all alone and no one cares about her (she actually has quite a few friends and is never single). Life is not worth living. No one helps her. She feels abandoned. How her family sucks, which is true. Our dad is a really cold, crappy parent. And I'm not a whole lot better. This new development just makes it all the worse.....

I don't know what to say. I'm no shrink. Nor am I a positive cheerleader type.


----------



## what2do

Thinking it'd be so good to have 2-3 friends around. But can't be bothered to meet new people. Thought of meetups, but I am too cynical about the whole thing. 
Also, I like this forum.


----------



## IcedOver

I got a reply to an ad, and all the person typed was "Hey hru". Can't believe they even capitalized it, but no punctuation. To me, this borders on disrespect when you can't even be bothered to spell out words.


----------



## Skeletra

It just occurred to me that if I got into a front to front collision, my kneecaps would blow off as the airbag deployed :|


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> It just occurred to me that if I got into a front to front collision, my kneecaps would blow off as the airbag deployed :|


:con

I don't know. I don't think that usually happens. Is your car unusually small or something?


----------



## IcedOver

I've been trying for years not to become a "cell phone person" -- one of those people who constantly is checking their damn phones, whether it's at home or in public. I feel that the internet is ruining mankind, and I've felt its detrimental effects in myself insofar as the reliance on it for quick information, and the time wasted. I don't have a computer at home, so the cell phone is my only internet source outside of work. I had a flip phone from 2009 through 2014 or 2015, and it only had the most rudimentary internet capability -- the ability to check e-mail but not send. Then I got a semi-smartphone for a year, and it had a little better, but I was limited because it was still minute-dependent TracFone. Exactly a year ago I got another used phone -- an older model LG which had pretty good internet, but still many limitations due to its age as far as ability to download anything, and it was having internet problems. It was Straight Talk, so was unlimited minutes and a healthy data allowance. Still, I would check it way too much. Instead of keeping it with its limitations, I figured that I wasn't getting what I paid for with the near-$50 a month Straight Talk, so I bought a used smartphone which is maybe 1-2 years old, and activated it the other day, still with Straight Talk $50/month. I downloaded an app for the first time today, and this whole total control social media/app/entertainment garbage just feels . . . wrong. I hate that I'm doing it, and don't want to get in too far. I only purchase used phones (this last one off eBay for $12, with a lightly cracked screen) so I don't have to worry about being ginger with them. Really, I should just go back to a flip phone and try to detox from it, but it might be difficult.


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know. I don't think that usually happens. Is your car unusually small or something?


No no, the one under the steering wheel. 








I sit kind of close, so my knees touch the panel it would come out from.
But apparently this isn't in every Volkswagen after 2011. My car only has the two standard ones .


----------



## IcedOver

I mentioned yesterday how I downloaded an app for the first time. Last night I decided to install "Kik", a stupid-seeming app that more than one person has told me is the only way they'll communicate (e-mail is "too slow"). Because I didn't have it, I couldn't talk to them. I downloaded it and joined one group that is an interest of mine. I got a message from the group leader reminding me to follow the rules listed, one of which is not messaging someone first, or something, which I didn't understand. However, I let it sit, then got a "Hi" from a group member. I said that I had just downloaded Kik and they were my first message. No reply. Then this morning I got a message from someone else saying "You just joined Kik and you found our group?" Then a short while later another message saying I was removed from the group. I asked the group leader why I was removed, and they said someone told them I had told lies in another group, even though I've never been on Kik before. 

This is the cagey, hate-filled attitude young people (who seem to be the majority users of these stupid social network apps and sites) have grown up with. Just like our age group grew up taking TV for granted, these young people haven't known a time without the internet. The stupid little etiquette rules of the internet are their lives. If you don't follow them, you're out, and in this case, I didn't even do anything wrong, and I was still out. Apps like this aren't for me, that's for sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Has anyone else ever noticed that cities resemble circuit boards when viewed from far above?


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...k-thoughts-217137/index76.html#post1090496353


----------



## tehuti88

I keep forgetting about this subforum. Maybe because I don't fit in worth a crap. :/



IcedOver said:


> I mentioned yesterday how I downloaded an app for the first time. Last night I decided to install "Kik", a stupid-seeming app that more than one person has told me is the only way they'll communicate (e-mail is "too slow"). Because I didn't have it, I couldn't talk to them. I downloaded it and joined one group that is an interest of mine. I got a message from the group leader reminding me to follow the rules listed, one of which is not messaging someone first, or something, which I didn't understand. However, I let it sit, then got a "Hi" from a group member. I said that I had just downloaded Kik and they were my first message. No reply. Then this morning I got a message from someone else saying "You just joined Kik and you found our group?" Then a short while later another message saying I was removed from the group. I asked the group leader why I was removed, and they said someone told them I had told lies in another group, even though I've never been on Kik before.
> 
> This is the cagey, hate-filled attitude young people (who seem to be the majority users of thejse stupid social network apps and sites) have grown up with. Just like our age group grew up taking TV for granted, these young people haven't known a time without the internet. The stupid little etiquette rules of the internet are their lives. If you don't follow them, you're out, and in this case, I didn't even do anything wrong, and I was still out. Apps like this aren't for me, that's for sure.


Note to self, never download Kik. Not that I ever planned to, but still.

Sad to say years ago I went through almost the exact same experience in an MSN(?) group with a bunch of people (supposedly) older than I was. Except another member told me why I was banned (I hadn't even known I WAS banned!), the group owner couldn't even be bothered to tell me herself.

Internet just brings out the worst in some people, I guess. :/


----------



## Blue Dino

Neighborhood cat is back again. Meowing eerily outside the street. Wonder if it will show up to the backyard again. I don't mind some catpany to be on honest.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes mom, I'll be 30 this year and I know I'm a failure thanks


----------



## IcedOver

Just a random question somebody might be able to answer. If you get renter's insurance, do they have to come to your place and inspect it and make a list of your items?


----------



## tehuti88

*watching _American Greed_*

I bet I would be a cheap mistress.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

IcedOver said:


> Just a random question somebody might be able to answer. If you get renter's insurance, do they have to come to your place and inspect it and make a list of your items?


No.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is the longest I've let my full beard grow to date so far


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is the longest I've let my full beard grow to date so far


 Can we see it?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is the longest I've let my full beard grow to date so far


Post! Post! :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Can we see it?





Lohikaarme said:


> Post! Post! :clap


It's not long enough yet! Haha. It's just the longest it's been for this style as opposed to a goatee or a goat with L-chops or L-chops with a handlebar stache, lol. Maxing the whole thing out is the one thing I've never done & as I'm 30 in a few months I thought this is the year of full bearding


----------



## IcedOver

I was doing a little eavesdropping on two of my neighbors as they talked by the front door of the building. In my defense, the one guy is a big gossip, and sometimes I try to hear if they are in the know about stuff going on with the ownership or whatever (the building was recently sold). The other guy I've talked about on this board a few times. He rarely leaves his place and doesn't work, but I think he has health issues. He never seems to sleep and has pissed off his front porch. He was mentioning an issue with another neighbor, and said "I gotta get out of this place." I was like "Noooo!" internally. Even though I have some issues with him, I'll take him over most other people in the place except for someone who is in his or her 70s or 80s, which is who was in the place before him. Even though he listens to music in the evening and on weekends when I'm home, and it's always the same mix CDs, he's actually pretty quiet. If he leaves, it's likely his replacement will be a young person who is raucous and loud. I've been in this building 18 years, and it's been enough to watch it turn from mostly older people to younger.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...k-thoughts-217137/index76.html#post1090496353


Welp, my roommate already found some female grad student (moving here from out of town) to take my room and take over the lease. That was fast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another one bites the dust


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My sister. Something really horrible has happened to her. I can't talk about it on here.
> 
> She's always been suicidal off and on. Always talking about how she is all alone and no one cares about her (she actually has quite a few friends and is never single). Life is not worth living. No one helps her. She feels abandoned. How her family sucks, which is true. Our dad is a really cold, crappy parent. And I'm not a whole lot better. This new development just makes it all the worse.....
> 
> I don't know what to say. I'm no shrink. Nor am I a positive cheerleader type.


Turned out to be a false alarm. Thank god.


----------



## IcedOver

I just had two people within the space of ten seconds almost walk into me because they were looking on their cell phones.


----------



## IcedOver

My apartment building was sold again, and the new owners came by today to cursorily inspect apartments. They're changing the locks for some unknown reason, and they gave us envelopes with the new keys and a letter. I don't know how much faith I have in a company that says they're coming to change the locks on "Thursday, August 16th".


----------



## komorikun

My 2 credit cards have arrived!! The Amex one for groceries (3% cash back) and the Chase one for general stuff (1.5% cash back).

https://www.nerdwallet.com/card-details/card-name/American-Express-Blue-Cash?trk=cc_lm

https://www.nerdwallet.com/card-details/card-name/chase-freedom-unlimited

May get this Citibank one later on. It has 2% general cash back. And maybe next year I might get a different Chase one. They offer 5% cash back on certain types of item. It changes every 3 months. Not interested in gasoline or movie theaters much at all. And I rarely go out to eat at restaurants but grocery stores would be great. I wonder if my $100 bus pass would qualify for the commuter thing.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/card-details/card-name/Citibank-Double-Cash-Card

https://www.nerdwallet.com/card-details/card-name/Chase-Freedom-100-Cash-Back


----------



## Chevy396

I bet this site really slows down as soon as a new episode of Game of Thrones comes on.


----------



## komorikun

Just took the final exam for my online summer class. God that was exhausting. 75 questions. Took me over 3 hours. Tons of true/false questions this time. I hate those. Much prefer multiple choice questions.

Really sucks that I can't take the next course in the series. They had to jack up the fees for out-of-state nonresidents for some reason. Got rid of the waiver for nonresidents only taking one class who are not living in California. Nonresidents living in California still get the waiver. Oh well. I guess I can study on my own. Really the only thing the professor did was give us 4 homework assignments and grade them. And a few multiple-choice quizzes and exams. I can do all that except for the homework on my own just as well. I guess the main reason to take a proper class is to motivate you to study.

That whole class was exhausting. Starting a new job *and* taking an intensive summer class at the same time is no fun. (6 weeks instead of the usual 12 weeks).

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/random-thought-of-the-day-716633/index291.html


----------



## komorikun

At least I got something done this weekend. I did the laundry last night, so I won't be Ms. Mildly Smells like BO. I really need to buy more pants and shirts.

And I made some vodka pasta (with onion, peas, zucchini). That will be lunch for 2 or 3 days. Not true cooking since I used the pasta in a glass jar.

Last week I got so lazy. I had frozen ready-made Trader Joe's lasagna on Monday and Tuesday. Wednesday I wasted money ($9) and went to the little burger joint next door and had grilled cheese and greek fries. Thursday I lucked out since there was leftover pizza at work. And Friday I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich (which I had originally made for Thursday's lunch).


----------



## IcedOver

My apartment is kind of built into a hillside, so my forward-facing window is right at ground level of the parking lot. Sometimes I have raccoons and cats go down into my window well and rustle the leaves. Late last night I heard the leaves rustling, and looked out. The white stripe of a skunk presented itself right up against my window. I've never spotted a skunk in person before. Gingerly I closed the slats and backed away from the window lest I startle the skunk and cause him to spray. Don't want to mess with you, Mr. Skunk!


----------



## Chevy396

Why did Amazon just suggest I "See Kate Winslet in 'The Dressmaker,' with Prime Video"? I've only watched like one chick flick the entire time I've had my account. I thought their AI was supposed to be smart.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> Why did Amazon just suggest I "See Kate Winslet in 'The Dressmaker,' with Prime Video"? I've only watched like one chick flick the entire time I've had my account. I thought their AI was supposed to be smart.


It's actually a revenge flick, but I think that's one of their featured movies right now.


----------



## Chevy396

SamanthaStrange said:


> It's actually a revenge flick, but I think that's one of their featured movies right now.


I see. Are those not the same thing? < Bad sexist joke. 0


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> I see. Are those not the same thing? < Bad sexist joke. 0


Hell hath no fury...

>


----------



## WillYouStopDave

They've done something really not good to Coke Zero. It says something like "New Improved Taste" on the can but it tastes worse. I've never really been a fan of Coke Zero anyway but my mom likes it and I drink it sometimes if it's already cold. 

Diet Pepsi still kicks Coke Zero's butt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seriously, living with a parent at this age is absurd but I don't want roommates either, I simply want a place of my own period


----------



## Chevy396

The things that trend on YouTube make me sad for the internet. How did this disgusting eating contest get half a million views so fast (1 day), unless it is being promoted by Popeyes. It is basically a commercial.


----------



## Skeletra

Withouth glasses on, spiders look like lint.

Note to self; don't pick up "lint" with bare hands


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> Withouth glasses on, spiders look like lint.
> 
> Note to self; don't pick up "lint" with bare hands


 I usually smack the area where the offending spot is to see if it moves under it's own power before I touch it. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> The things that trend on YouTube make me sad for the internet. How did this disgusting eating contest get half a million views so fast (1 day), unless it is being promoted by Popeyes. It is basically a commercial.


 Said the guy who reposted the video on SAS to give it more views.


----------



## maralb

i have the flu, so im thinking about it


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My PM box is 93% full and it's easier to post the fact that it's 93% full than it is to empty it so here I am posting that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My life is so empty it hurts to throw away my old quote notifications. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Said the guy who reposted the video on SAS to give it more views.


Only hate views though. Hopefully.


----------



## Chevy396

There's a Baywatch movie now? I was under the impression that everyone was extremely relieved when the TV show went off the air. Who makes these decisions?


----------



## SamanthaStrange

finallyclosed said:


> There's a Baywatch movie now? I was under the impression that everyone was extremely relieved when the TV show went off the air. Who makes these decisions?


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...k-thoughts-217137/index76.html#post1090496353

Going to see an apartment tomorrow. Wish me luck. The rental market here is super competitive, especially this month. All the college kids are moving here now. In general people like to move in summer. I already told my roommate that I'm moving and he already found someone to replace me. So I have to move no matter what. Not having much luck finding a roommate situation. Cause I was thinking of doing a 2 month sublet or something and wait until the rental market is not quite so competitive (late fall or winter). Think all the ads on craigslist are getting bombarded with responses. And for some weird reason here everyone wants you to sign a lease. That didn't happen very often in NY or SF. Most of the time I just gave money to my roommate and the landlord didn't know about me. I think I signed the lease only 3 times in SF. Never in NY.

I'm bringing my checkbook, pay stubs, and employment/previous landlord history with me. So if I like it I will apply for it right there and then.

Just not finding very many apartments in the area where I want (near my work) and for the price that I can afford. Few and far between. Many don't allow pets. Many are dark, small studios. I saw one small cute apartment last week. 1 bedroom. Relatively new fixtures, good sized kitchen. It did have carpet though which I don't like. And it was on the 1st floor/2nd floor sort of, with the windows facing the street, so probably can hear everything on the street. Small street though. I would have taken it but no pets allowed whatsoever. God, but it was *2 minutes walking distance* from my job....so convenient. I could go home for lunch!!

The one I'm seeing tomorrow has carpet too but it appears that it doesn't face the street. Looks larger than the last one. And it does allows cats. *7 minute walk* from my work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...k-thoughts-217137/index76.html#post1090496353
> 
> Going to see an apartment tomorrow. Wish me luck. The rental market here is super competitive, especially this month. All the college kids are moving here now. In general people like to move in summer. I already told my roommate that I'm moving and he already found someone to replace me. So I have to move no matter what. Not having much luck finding a roommate situation. Cause I was thinking of doing a 2 month sublet or something and wait until the rental market is not quite so competitive (late fall or winter). Think all the ads on craigslist are getting bombarded with responses. And for some weird reason here everyone wants you to sign a lease. That didn't happen very often in NY or SF. Most of the time I just gave money to my roommate and the landlord didn't know about me. I think I signed the lease only 3 times in SF. Never in NY.
> 
> I'm bringing my checkbook, pay stubs, and employment/previous landlord history with me. So if I like it I will apply for it right there and then.
> 
> Just not finding very many apartments in the area where I want (near my work) and for the price that I can afford. Few and far between. Many don't allow pets. Many are dark, small studios. I saw one small cute apartment last week. 1 bedroom. Relatively new fixtures, good sized kitchen. It did have carpet though which I don't like. And it was on the 1st floor/2nd floor sort of, with the windows facing the street, so probably can hear everything on the street. Small street though. I would have taken it but no pets allowed whatsoever. God, but it was *2 minutes walking distance* from my job....so convenient. I could go home for lunch!!
> 
> The one I'm seeing tomorrow has carpet too but it appears that it doesn't face the street. Looks larger than the last one. And it does allows cats. *7 minute walk* from my work.


 :O

You got a cat without telling us?

Good luck.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :O
> 
> You got a cat without telling us?
> 
> Good luck.


No. No cat yet. Of course, I would announce that on the forum.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Chevy396

I had a dream that I found a pair of baggy pants in a store. I was so shocked that I woke up. Then I got a little angry.


----------



## truant

finallyclosed said:


> I had a dream that I found a pair of baggy pants in a store. I was so shocked that I woke up. Then I got a little angry.


Must have been some pants.


----------



## Chevy396

truant said:


> Must have been some pants.


A rare find among all the skinny jeans. These actually went over the top of your shoes, instead of down into your socks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No. No cat yet. Of course, I would announce that on the forum.


 Face it. The day that it will happen is pulling you inescapably to it. You have no power to resist this urge to have a cat. At long last, you shall be one lucky cat's human.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> No. No cat yet. Of course, I would announce that on the forum.


I'm seriously considering getting a cat before getting an apartment.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a cat before getting an apartment.


Well, in my case the apartment has to come before the cat. In most share situations (85-90%) pets are not allowed. Even if the apartment building allows it, the main tenant may have allergies or not like animal hair being all over the place. Or even if the main tenant has a pet, the advertisement will say "no other pets allowed."

So I want to be sure I have my own place and that it allows pets before I get one. Actually my current apartment building allows both dogs and cats. I see lots of people going in and out with dogs. And I've even seen two girls walking their cat on a leash. I can hear a cat running once or twice a day from the upstairs apartment.

Not sure how my roommate would feel about it though. He did say that he prefers cats to dogs. Very unusual for a Brazilian. Most Brazilians are cat haters. (Tons of pitbulls and poodles in Brazil)


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Well, in my case the apartment has to come before the cat. In most share situations (85-90%) pets are not allowed. Even if the apartment building allows it, the main tenant may have allergies or not like animal hair being all over the place. Or even if the main tenant has a pet, the advertisement will say "no other pets allowed."
> 
> So I want to be sure I have my own place and that it allows pets before I get one. Actually my current apartment building allows both dogs and cats. I see lots of people going in and out with dogs. And I've even seen two girls walking their cat on a leash. I can hear a cat running once or twice a day from the upstairs apartment.
> 
> Not sure how my roommate would feel about it though. He did say that he prefers cats to dogs. Very unusual for a Brazilian. Most Brazilians are cat haters. (Tons of pitbulls and poodles in Brazil)


Yeah, fortunately I have the option to get the cat before searching for an apartment. Even if my parents objected, my brother has a pet and no full-time job, so they wouldn't have a leg to stand on. Obviously not the most responsible thing to do, though.

I'm probably getting ahead of myself. I need to research housing options before I make any decisions. One hurdle at a time. I certainly shouldn't be picking names or anything yet 

I hope you find something good and get a cat, so you can post lots of pictures on here. I need to live vicariously until I get my own.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Yeah, fortunately I have the option to get the cat before searching for an apartment. Even if my parents objected, my brother has a pet and no full-time job, so they wouldn't have a leg to stand on. Obviously not the most responsible thing to do, though.
> 
> I'm probably getting ahead of myself. I need to research housing options before I make any decisions. One hurdle at a time. I certainly shouldn't be picking names or anything yet
> 
> I hope you find something good and get a cat, so you can post lots of pictures on here. I need to live vicariously until I get my own.


What kind of pet does your brother have?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> What kind of pet does your brother have?


He has a dog.


----------



## Chevy396

Yay, I'm getting stronger again after my injury. Every week I can feel an improvement in how hard I can lift weights without getting exhausted. Now I just need to work my way off of the massive amounts of Valerian root I've been taking for anxiety, and maybe my memory will get better again too.


----------



## IcedOver

I've talked about the guy in the apartment above me before, but he's kind of annoying me again. The guy is in his mid-fifties, doesn't work, almost never leaves his room except to buy some food and hard liquor at the state store that's right down the street, and doesn't appear to sleep. I heard him once say that he doesn't sleep, and believe it. He might pass out sometimes, but I've rarely gotten the impression that he sleeps, unless it's in the daytime. He's only loud when listening to mix CDs of random music from the '50s through the early '90s. However, his TV appears not to have an "off" switch. He doesn't have cable, so watches antenna stuff . . . all day. He is up at 4:30 watching shows, again from the '50s through the '90s. Sometimes I am as well, but I sleep, and work in the evening. It wouldn't be a big deal but that I have an OCD tic connected to TV watching, including what someone else in earshot such as this guy is watching. It just sucks not to have a time when your neighbor is ever out or down/sleeping.


----------



## maralb

Deportivo La Coruña - Real Madrid


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My current circumstances in life are highly unattractive to prospective mates...



maralb said:


> Deportivo La Coruña - Real Madrid


Are you Spanish or just a fan of La Liga?


----------



## komorikun

Well, the carpet was shaggier and ickier than expected. Looked like it got cleaned recently though.

Small apartment building. Old refrigerator, old stove. Very quiet street with lots of trees. Huge deck. The landlord was nice. Didn't seem too money hungry. Bit stingy about putting in improvements even though he mentioned he will consider it. I'd love a new stove, fridge, and laminate flooring (no disgusting carpet!!). 

Faucet in the bathroom was new. Faucet in the kitchen has issues (vibrated when I turned it on). He said he would replace that for sure. 

He said that at the end of the 12 month lease, it would turn into a month to month contract which is good. I wouldn't be stuck in a crappy cycle of having to move at the worst, most competitive time of year: end of August. Better to move the end of October or end of November. Less people moving to the city.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Well, the carpet was shaggier and ickier than expected. Looked like it got cleaned recently though.
> 
> Small apartment building. Old refrigerator, old stove. Very quiet street with lots of trees. Huge deck. The landlord was nice. Didn't seem too money hungry. Bit stingy about putting in improvements even though he mentioned he will consider it. I'd love a new stove, fridge, and laminate flooring (no disgusting carpet!!).


 Did the refrigerator stink? There's a certain nasty smell refrigerators sometimes get when they get old and are not cleaned often. If it doesn't stink it will probably last a long time. Refrigerators just don't seem like they ever die. Might not be pretty to look at but as long as it's roomy and gets nice and cold.

Is the stove gas? If it's gas and it's old that might not be a bad thing.



> Faucet in the bathroom was new. Faucet in the kitchen has issues (vibrated when I turned it on). He said he would replace that for sure.


 Don't let him get out of it. Those are not expensive or hard to replace at all. Well, they can be a bit of a pain in the butt to do the actual work but it's the kind of thing you can actually do yourself if you really want to. Landlord might not approve though.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did the refrigerator stink? There's a certain nasty smell refrigerators sometimes get when they get old and are not cleaned often. If it doesn't stink it will probably last a long time. Refrigerators just don't seem like they ever die. Might not be pretty to look at but as long as it's roomy and gets nice and cold.


Not that I noticed. Didn't stick my nose in though.



> Is the stove gas? If it's gas and it's old that might not be a bad thing.


The stove is electric. All the burners are working. Checked that.



> Don't let him get out of it. Those are not expensive or hard to replace at all. Well, they can be a bit of a pain in the butt to do the actual work but it's the kind of thing you can actually do yourself if you really want to. Landlord might not approve though.


For sure, he's replacing that. I probably should request a faucet with a single handle though. I hate those double handle ones.

Examples:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/KISSLER-...Faucet-Less-Spray-in-Chrome-77-1205/205830289

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Peerless...ard-Kitchen-Faucet-in-Chrome-P110LF/203782393


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> For sure, he's replacing that. I probably should request a faucet with a single handle though. I hate those double handle ones.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/KISSLER-...Faucet-Less-Spray-in-Chrome-77-1205/205830289
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Peerless...ard-Kitchen-Faucet-in-Chrome-P110LF/203782393


 For the price that's not bad. I wouldn't have figured you for a single handed faucet person. I get annoyed always having to swing that bar back and forth to get just the right temp. I usually just use cold water anyway.

You maybe should look for a gooseneck faucet for the kitchen. They're a bit pricier and most of them have two handles but they're worth it if you ever need the extra clearance for tall stuff.


----------



## IcedOver

I bought a nutrient drink on the way into work, and as I was walking to my office, I stuck my finger in the little depression on the bottom of the plastic bottle. It did a little burping thing because of air being forced out of it, kind of fun to do. In an _American Beauty_-esque moment, I thought "This will be the highlight of my day. It's all downhill from here." That's proving to be the case.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wish there would be a bug so those dumb loopy loop gif things wouldn't work.

Those are cute like the first 3 times you see them. Now I see one and I just wanna pull my hair out. Which is frustrating AF since I don't have any.


----------



## Chevy396

Spicy soup is spicy. :serious:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> Spicy soup is spicy. :serious:


 It also makes really bassy, full-bodied farts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a leper in this town and there ain't no recovering from it. I'm not even sure I'd do any better anywhere else but I still wanna leave anyway. One day...


----------



## komorikun

My roommate has started to use my ice everyday without permission. So rude.


----------



## komorikun

Just seems way overkill and nitpicky.


----------



## komorikun

Nearly fell over some people on the bus today. It was pretty crowded and I was in an awkward position. Had to really stretch out my arm to hold on to the pole. So far a long while we were stopped for 5 minutes because of some stupid construction on the road in downtown. Why do construction during rush hour!!? So retarded. Should do that at night. So I let go of the bar for a while and was looking at my phone when the bus started moving forward I nearly fell on some people, hahahaha. Kind of embarrassing but at the same time I'm a little sadistic and resentful of those who have seats, so I like that they probably felt uncomfortable when some lady nearly fell on them, LOL. 

The people in this city are rather passive. Like they nearly left one guy at the bus stop (my stop) because the driver thought the bus was completely packed which it wasn't. The driver even shut the door but luckily some other guy was like "oh no, there's definitely space!!" I think everyone should be let on, even if people lose their personal space and get packed like sardines If it gets crowded and you are on public transit, you lose that right and need to accept it.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I've talked about the guy in the apartment above me before, but he's kind of annoying me again. The guy is in his mid-fifties, doesn't work, almost never leaves his room except to buy some food and hard liquor at the state store that's right down the street, and doesn't appear to sleep. I heard him once say that he doesn't sleep, and believe it. He might pass out sometimes, but I've rarely gotten the impression that he sleeps, unless it's in the daytime. He's only loud when listening to mix CDs of random music from the '50s through the early '90s. However, his TV appears not to have an "off" switch. He doesn't have cable, so watches antenna stuff . . . all day. He is up at 4:30 watching shows, again from the '50s through the '90s. Sometimes I am as well, but I sleep, and work in the evening. It wouldn't be a big deal but that I have an OCD tic connected to TV watching, including what someone else in earshot such as this guy is watching. It just sucks not to have a time when your neighbor is ever out or down/sleeping.


Yeah, I hate the sound of TV. It's way more annoying than music. At most places I lived (numerous apartments) I could not hear the neighbors' TV though. Your building must have pretty thin walls. As a teenager I'd always ask my parents to turn the volume not the TV in the living room.

That's why my current roommate is annoying. He's a TV addict. If he is not sleeping, in the bathroom (giving the toilet discipline), or cooking then the TV is on. Kind of odd for someone that is getting a PhD. I always thought that dumb people were more likely to be TV addicts.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I hate the sound of TV. It's way more annoying than music. At most places I lived (numerous apartments) I could not hear the neighbors' TV though. Your building must have pretty thin walls. As a teenager I'd always ask my parents to turn the volume not the TV in the living room.
> 
> That's why my current roommate is annoying. He's a TV addict. If he is not sleeping, in the bathroom (giving the toilet discipline), or cooking then the TV is on. Kind of odd for someone that is getting a PhD. I always thought that dumb people were more likely to be TV addicts.


Well this guy and his TV are generally pretty quiet. It's less the volume than the fact that he's watching it at all at 3:00 or later in the morning that works against my silly OCD tic in a way I don't want to explain. He does make noise with his CDs, as he's doing right this moment. I get the bass through my ceiling. I think he listens to the same songs over and over again, and does it mainly when I'm at work in evenings, or on weekends (which I've heard him say is a time to relax, even though he hasn't worked in at least five years). What worries me is that I might try to find a new job soon, one that's likely to be regular daytime hours. If, hypothetically, I would be home in the evenings and he's blasting his music, I'm going to have to tell him to play it in the daytime. I work and pay taxes. His assistance or disability checks come from taxes. He should defer to someone who works.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. There are new people living across from my apartment one level below. College students. ****ing teenagers. I hate teenagers. Now they are singing some Cher song. I feel like I'm in the same room with them. 

I don't know who thought it was a good idea to have apartments facing each other and having the windows so close to each other. The design of this building is so retarded. The main entrance where the mailboxes are, only leads to building A. In order to get to building B you have to either go through the garage and take the stairs/elevator from there. Or you have to go up to 2nd floor and walk through some hallway, then go through one door to this little area between the buildings and then go through another door. I usually take the garage route. My roommate likes the 2nd route (main entrance). When I first moved in, it was so confusing. You have to go through 7 doors to reach the outside using the 2nd route. 

Our windows face the little area between the buildings. So multiple times during the night and day you hear a door slamming and then 3 seconds later another door slamming. Loud. The teenagers have the worst apartment since they are on the same level as those doors, so the slamming must be even worse than my place. Well maybe the apartments facing the huge street are worse. The traffic noise is bad enough in this apartment can't imagine how bad it is if your balcony actually faces that street. There is another apartment with a balcony right above the main entrance/garage entrance and the huge stinky garbage dumpsters. That must be pleasant. 

Glad I'm moving soon.


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. My sister called multiple times this evening. Drunk and upset about the usual, how no one loves her, her boyfriend doesn't love her, how she is all alone, no one cares, our dad sucks, he caused her BPD and PTSD, she can't get therapy/meds for her BPD, waiting forever to get into a dialectical therapy program. Boyfriend got pissed at her again for drinking, he is sort of autistic and sensitive to smells (booze, garlic, garbage smell, etc). He's pissed at her for being majorly behind on paying the rent too. She owes all this money to various people. Won't give me details on her finances though. Obviously her under-the-table freelancing gigs are not cutting it. She was talking again about cutting herself and how she wants to die. I'm not good with dealing with this crap. Can barely understand her when she gets drunk like this and slurs her words.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Ugh. My sister called multiple times this evening. Drunk and upset about the usual, how no one loves her, her boyfriend doesn't love her, how she is all alone, no one cares, our dad sucks, he caused her BPD and PTSD, she can't get therapy/meds for her BPD, waiting forever to get into a dialectical therapy program. Boyfriend got pissed at her again for drinking, he is sort of autistic and sensitive to smells (booze, garlic, garbage smell, etc). He's pissed at her for being majorly behind on paying the rent too. She owes all this money to various people. Won't give me details on her finances though. Obviously her under-the-table freelancing gigs are not cutting it. She was talking again about cutting herself and how she wants to die. I'm not good with dealing with this crap. Can barely understand her when she gets drunk like this and slurs her words.


 What do you say to her when she does that?


----------



## IcedOver

I got this newer used cell phone a few weeks ago, the first one on which I've been able to download apps, and now I'm in danger of becoming a "cell phone person." I've downloaded a few gaming apps. I have stayed away from video games in the past because I don't need more time in front of a screen. The most advanced video gaming system I own is the Game Boy Pocket from 1992. With this cell, I've become alternately addicted to "Fruit Ninja" and "Into the Dead". Anybody played these? The latter is way hard, but pretty damn addictive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How can you want something so badly and yet be completely terrified of it? Not just wanting. Needing. With the knowledge that there just isn't anything else that matters. And yet the knowing of it isn't enough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

30 is such a strange age. Not a kid anymore but not mature. People expect you to have your identity, self esteem, confidence and direction in life figured out. It's also a strange age to begin trying to date having missed early trial and error experiences. I'm not sure single moms or independent career gals want to be teachers to guys late to the playing field. Suppose I'll find out if I ever get a date


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Can't help but think about how sometimes people think they're helping when they tell you they know how you feel but it's really not helpful because they really have no ****ing idea what they're talking about.

I try to tell myself it's the thought that counts. But it comes across as well-meaning but ultimately insincere because what they're actually saying is that they don't believe you. They are making excuses for being dismissive of the fact that this bothers you. They think because they have experienced something vaguely similar that everything is the same and you should be able to just brush it off because they were able to. Or because someone else did. 

What they don't seem to realize is that when something bothers someone, it doesn't exist in it's own little space in that person's mind completely unaffected by everything else. Inside there, thoughts and experiences and memories interact in unique ways because it's all happening inside of a unique mind. People cannot possibly really know how exactly anything feels to someone else.


----------



## IcedOver

Do people know how unattractive it is not to use basic writing rules like capitalization and punctuation? I was talking to a woman on OK Cupid, and she did not capitalize the first word of any sentence, and of course used lazy internet abbreviations. To me, it's disrespectful if you can't even be bothered to hit "Shift" at the very least. Bad grammar, a complete inability to structure a sentence to communicate clearly what you want to say are bad, but not even bothering to capitalize is so lame.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My fish was moping because I hadn't fed him yet. I could tell he wanted food because he goes into this one corner and droops if he doesn't get my attention right away. 

I dropped a pellet in there for him and he came up out of the water and literally jumped over it and made it sink to the bottom. Then he frantically swam all around confused and wondering where it went. That fish eats better than I do and he acts like I don't feed him. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Do people know how unattractive it is not to use basic writing rules like capitalization and punctuation? I was talking to a woman on OK Cupid, and she did not capitalize the first word of any sentence, and of course used lazy internet abbreviations. To me, it's disrespectful if you can't even be bothered to hit "Shift" at the very least. Bad grammar, a complete inability to structure a sentence to communicate clearly what you want to say are bad, but not even bothering to capitalize is so lame.


 It could be worse. Remember back in the old days of internet when every other person typed everything in all caps?

People would get upset over that. They'd tell you to stop shouting. The worst trolls on the internet in those days were about like a very mild troll is now. And the absolute worst ones were so few that they didn't even matter.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> It could be worse. Remember back in the old days of internet when every other person typed


I'll take all caps and at least passable sentence structure and punctuation and no internet abbreviations over zero capitalization or punctuation.

I was looking at another woman's profile, and she was doing the typical b!tching about men on OKC not meeting her strict princess standards, and she said that she wanted guys to use good grammar and punctuation. She asked, "Why put forward less than your best?" Typical picky princess, but she was right. Women don't have to put much work into anything of that sort, but why would you present yourself in writing in such an unintelligent fashion? I quit talking to the woman who didn't capitalize, for other reasons as well as the writing, but if she had been able to express herself at all, I might have kept talking.


----------



## Skeletra

We have reached that time of the year when everyone is starting to get really intense about asking what I want for my birthday (that is in October). I want them to not spend too much money on me, so now I'm browsing for normal cheaper things people would want for their 33rd birthday.


----------



## Chevy396

Skeletra said:


> We have reached that time of the year when everyone is starting to get really intense about asking what I want for my birthday (that is in October). I want them to not spend too much money on me, so now I'm browsing for normal cheaper things people would want for their 33rd birthday.


Are you crazy? You are supposed to guilt them into buying you something really expensive. ;P

Never get high on a Saturday, because you won't be able to fully appreciate this clip from the movie Friday


----------



## IcedOver

The woman (probably about 30) who moved in next door a few months ago has the most annoying laugh. It comes through the wall, and today it sounds like she has a gentleman caller over, so she's been cackling all afternoon. I still haven't met her, and never met the guy before her.


----------



## Chevy396

There's always a way.


----------



## komorikun

So much crap I have to buy now. 

microwave
toaster (ordered today)
coffeemaker (ordered today)
food scale
cutlery
coffee cups
glasses

shower curtain (ordered today)
dish rack
broom
vacuum cleaner
garbage cans
bathtub drain hair catcher

This doesn't even include all the furniture that I need. At least I brought my 2 pans and 1 pot with me from NYC. Also brought with me my can opener, wine bottle opener, muddler, cocktail shaker, cutting board, vegetable peeler, mini oxo measuring cup, and garlic press. Since moving to my new city, I bought a lemon squeezer, oxo 1 cup measuring cup, and a new rice cooker.


----------



## Sus y

Canadian Brotha said:


> 30 is such a strange age. Not a kid anymore but not mature. People expect you to have your identity, self esteem, confidence and direction in life figured out. It's also a strange age to begin trying to date having missed early trial and error experiences. I'm not sure single moms or independent career gals want to be teachers to guys late to the playing field. Suppose I'll find out if I ever get a date


I don't know, but I guess many women wouldn't mind to date a person that's not so experienced if they meet others of their criteria. No one is perfect, but some people can be a good company to others, compatible, nice...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So much crap I have to buy now.
> 
> microwave
> toaster (ordered today)
> coffeemaker (ordered today)
> food scale
> cutlery
> coffee cups
> glasses
> 
> shower curtain (ordered today)
> dish rack
> broom
> vacuum cleaner
> garbage cans
> bathtub drain hair catcher
> 
> This doesn't even include all the furniture that I need. At least I brought my 2 pans and 1 pot with me from NYC. Also brought with me my can opener, wine bottle opener, muddler, cocktail shaker, cutting board, vegetable peeler, mini oxo measuring cup, and garlic press. Since moving to my new city, I bought a lemon squeezer, oxo 1 cup measuring cup, and a new rice cooker.


 I suggest the least expensive Oster microwave. They're usually around 60-70 bucks. Sometimes they're on sale for around $40 around Christmas. They're kinda ugly and clunky but they seem to last a long time for the price. Only thing is they have hard plastic feet on the front and no feet on the back so you have to get something to put under those feet to keep them from sliding around.

We had a $200 Panasonic microwave. It was sexy looking and had a lot of nice features but it died in less than a year. We replaced it with the cheapo Oster thinking even if we had to buy a new one every year we'd get at least two for the price of one of the more expensive ones. It lasted like 5 years. It still works, actually but we replaced it with a slightly nicer Oster that was about $100. The new one has a weird electrical smell (I don't think there's anything wrong with it because I noticed that smell in the store in every one of the Oster brand ovens. I guess they just smell like that) but otherwise works nice.

Anyway, the only thing I really don't like about the Oster models is the controls are a bit weird compared to some nicer microwaves. Like if you want 9 minutes at 30% power you enter 900 and then press power and then press 3. On the new one you press power repeatedly until you get down to 30% and then you press 900. The irritating part is if you want anything above 6 minutes at 100% power you have to press power first and then enter the time. Never saw that on a microwave before.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I suggest the least expensive Oster microwave. They're usually around 60-70 bucks. Sometimes they're on sale for around $40 around Christmas. They're kinda ugly and clunky but they seem to last a long time for the price. Only thing is they have hard plastic feet on the front and no feet on the back so you have to get something to put under those feet to keep them from sliding around.
> 
> We had a $200 Panasonic microwave. It was sexy looking and had a lot of nice features but it died in less than a year. We replaced it with the cheapo Oster thinking even if we had to buy a new one every year we'd get at least two for the price of one of the more expensive ones. It lasted like 5 years. It still works, actually but we replaced it with a slightly nicer Oster that was about $100. The new one has a weird electrical smell (I don't think there's anything wrong with it because I noticed that smell in the store in every one of the Oster brand ovens. I guess they just smell like that) but otherwise works nice.
> 
> Anyway, the only thing I really don't like about the Oster models is the controls are a bit weird compared to some nicer microwaves. Like if you want 9 minutes at 30% power you enter 900 and then press power and then press 3. On the new one you press power repeatedly until you get down to 30% and then you press 900. The irritating part is if you want anything above 6 minutes at 100% power you have to press power first and then enter the time. Never saw that on a microwave before.


I've never had a microwave die on me. And I lived with many different roommates that had old microwaves. They don't seem to die. My dad has had bad experiences with microwaves dying since my stepmother does something to them that kills them. So he now only buys the super duper cheap ones like you said.

I want a microwave that you can turn off the beeping noise like my last one in NYC. My last one was okay except for it was a bit too small for making popcorn. It was 0.7 cubic feet. I paid $78 for it. The popcorn bag would keep getting stuck and wouldn't rotate without my intervention multiple times. So I'd like something slightly larger than that. It was also weird in that if you put in 1 it would go to minutes and not seconds. In order to plug in seconds you had to push some other button first.

Actually I've never tried to change the power function.

I know I don't want one that has a handle instead of a button to push to get the door to open. The cheap ones with handles shake when you try to open them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I've never had a microwave die on me. And I lived with many different roommates that had old microwaves. They don't seem to die. My dad has had bad experiences with microwaves dying since my stepmother does something to them that kills them. So he now only buys the super duper cheap ones like you said.
> 
> I want a microwave that you can turn off the beeping noise like my last one in NYC. My last one was okay except for it was a bit too small for making popcorn. It was 0.7 cubic feet. I paid $78 for it. The popcorn bag would keep getting stuck and wouldn't rotate without my intervention multiple times. So I'd like something slightly larger than that. It was also weird in that if you put in 1 it would go to minutes and not seconds. In order to plug in seconds you had to push some other button first.
> 
> Actually I've never tried to change the power function.
> 
> I know I don't want one that has a handle instead of a button to push to get the door to open. The cheap ones with handles shake when you try to open them.


 The one you had sounds like it was probably a Sunbeam but those are usually closer to $50 around here.

Yes. Older microwaves seemed to last longer. My grandmother had the same microwave for many years. Something must have changed in the manufacturing in the last 10 years or so. Now it seems like they might last and they might not. We had two relatively expensive ones that died in a 3 year time frame. The combined cost was probably over $300.

I don't know if the Oster models let you turn off the beep or not. That sounds like a fairly unusual feature. I'll look in our manual and see what it says but the manuals for cheap microwaves are usually pretty crappy and don't tell you everything.

The one we have is a 1.1 CF and 1100 watts, I think. The smaller Oster I have in my room now fits a popcorn bag just fine. Not sure what the size is but it's 900 watts I think. I believe it's 0.9 CF. We've had it so long I don't remember.

At any rate, for a microwave, if you can find someone to drive you you're better off getting it somewhere like Wal-Mart because they're bulky and heavy and it would be a real pain to ship one back somewhere. I noticed when I was moving this one in here that it's heavier than I remember. In fact the old one might even be heavier than the new (larger) one.

Seems fairly obvious they're cheaping out on how they build stuff more and more these days.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-0-7...stainless-steel-black/2025045.p?skuId=2025045


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-0-7...stainless-steel-black/2025045.p?skuId=2025045


 Assuming that's the one you had before? If you liked it except for the size you can probably just buy a larger version of the same one. Or no?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-0-7...stainless-steel-black/2025045.p?skuId=2025045


This one is larger and RCA is made by GE, I think.


----------



## komorikun

*update*

microwave
toaster (ordered 9/4/17)
coffeemaker (ordered 9/4/17)
food scale
cutlery
coffee cups
glasses

shower curtain (ordered 9/4/17)
dish rack (ordered 9/5/17)
broom
vacuum cleaner
garbage cans
bathtub drain hair catcher (bought on 9/4/17 BedBathBeyond)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> microwave


This one's kind of expensive and huge but it has a sound button on it


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> This one is larger and RCA is made by GE, I think.


That one looks nice but it doesn't have a mute function.



WillYouStopDave said:


> This one's kind of expensive and huge but it has a sound button on it


The search function really sucks on Amazon and BestBuy. If I do a search for mute, beep, or sound, I get almost no results. Even my previous microwave doesn't turn up in the results.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That one looks nice but it doesn't have a mute function.
> 
> The search function really sucks on Amazon and BestBuy. If I do a search for mute, beep, or sound, I get almost no results. Even my previous microwave doesn't turn up in the results.


 I looked on Google and someone said many Samsung microwaves have the mute button. You have to zoom in on the product image on Amazon to see the control pad. Samsung products are a bit pricey (IMO) but they're sometimes decent.

Also - Yes. I hate Best Buy's web site. It's craptacular in the worst way. It's been that way for years. It's to the point where if I want to know anything about Best Buy I feel like I'm better off just getting int he damn car and driving down there. I can almost GET there faster than I can find anything on their web site.

I don't know if there is a good web site that helps you shop for things when it comes to small features like a mute button. It seems like I always want to find things that don't exist. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What IS IT with old people anyway? It's barely 70 degrees outside and my parents have had the AC running full blast for hours. It's so ****ing cold in here I feel like I'm almost frozen.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody on this 30+ board who is a "Twin Peaks" fan and endured the reboot? This seems like a show that people 30 and up would be more into than the younger crowd, and I'm old enough to have watched the original in its first run. The reboot just ended the other day, and I'm still not sure whether I like (or at least appreciate) what Lynch did with this, or dislike it, even whether I might be angry about it. Without a doubt I'm disappointed compared to what I wanted it to be. This was definitely the piece of filmed entertainment I was most looking forward to over the past three years, and while I for sure liked a good deal of it, those final two episodes f'ed things up so royally that I'm reevaluating even the "like" part.


----------



## Chevy396

I wish there was some safe and non annoying way to make my tongue go numb so I'd stop waking myself up by biting it. It must be swollen or something.


----------



## komorikun

Welp, I ended up ordering my previous microwave. The larger versions of it do not have the mute button. And I bought it from Best Buy once again. Found some online coupon to get 20% off. So it was $72 before tax. Rather impressed by how fast they shipped it. I ordered it Thursday night and it got here at around 11:30am on Friday. I think they just brought it over from one of their stores. The driver guy called me while I was at work. I missed the calls but called him back real fast. He wanted to put it inside the building. Was asking about my neighbors opening the door for him. I just told him to dump it by the mail boxes, which are outside but not visible from the street. I then raced home (7 minutes each way) to put it inside the apartment.

My old microwave and coffee maker were destroyed by those roaches. I mean they still worked but they were tainted and the microwave was full of dead roaches in the part you can't reach. I don't even want to think about if there were dead roaches deep inside the water tank in the coffee maker (where the water gets heated)....shivers.......and my sister brought that home with her after I moved out......omg.....


----------



## komorikun

I really need a haircut badly. My hair is super long and shaggy now. I'm having trouble finding some cheap, decent Chinese place on Yelp. Don't want to spend $70-80 on a cut. But I don't want to go to Super Cuts either. Miss my old hair dresser in NY. She did a nice job for $25 including shampoo and blow dry straight. And I'd tip her a $5. 

Probably should get it cut before I get my scalp bumps removed. I imagine I won't be able to get it cut for a few weeks after the removal cause of having open wounds and all that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Welp, I ended up ordering my previous microwave. The larger versions of it do not have the mute button. And I bought it from Best Buy once again. Found some online coupon to get 20% off. So it was $72 before tax. Rather impressed by how fast they shipped it. I ordered it Thursday night and it got here at around 11:30am on Friday. I think they just brought it over from one of their stores. The driver guy called me while I was at work. I missed the calls but called him back real fast. He wanted to put it inside the building. Was asking about my neighbors opening the door for him. I just told him to dump it by the mail boxes, which are outside but not visible from the street. I then raced home (7 minutes each way) to put it inside the apartment.
> 
> My old microwave and coffee maker were destroyed by those roaches. I mean they still worked but they were tainted and the microwave was full of dead roaches in the part you can't reach. I don't even want to think about if there were dead roaches deep inside the water tank in the coffee maker (where the water gets heated)....shivers.......and my sister brought that home with her after I moved out......omg.....


 Does it burn your popcorn when the bag stops rotating? I think it sometimes happens even in our big microwave if I accidentally put the bag in there off-center. Sometimes it'll get stuck in a corner or something. Don't know if it's ever burned it as long as I get it out when the popping slows down. I think as long as it rotates until it gets to popping pretty good it should be OK.


----------



## tea111red

WillYouStopDave said:


> What IS IT with old people anyway? It's barely 70 degrees outside and my parents have had the AC running full blast for hours. It's so ****ing cold in here I feel like I'm almost frozen.


lol, i think that might be better than having to tolerate an elderly person needing the heat on in the summer.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does it burn your popcorn when the bag stops rotating? I think it sometimes happens even in our big microwave if I accidentally put the bag in there off-center. Sometimes it'll get stuck in a corner or something. Don't know if it's ever burned it as long as I get it out when the popping slows down. I think as long as it rotates until it gets to popping pretty good it should be OK.


No, because I stand there and watch it the entire time. Fiddle with the bag a few times. I don't eat popcorn very often, so not a huge deal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> lol, i think that might be better than having to tolerate an elderly person needing the heat on in the summer.


That I can kind of mitigate because I have a fan in my room. I have a heater in here too but I hate the idea of running a heater just to fight the cold air that's being made by the AC when it's not even hot out.

And they'll also start squawking about it if they catch me with a heater going and saying it's wasting money. :lol

Once I just gave up and got a long sleeve shirt and a blanket. I was bundled up in here for hours like that. The reading on the thermostat was 72 and it was only 67 degrees that day outside.

I also kind of have a pretty good tolerance for warmth. Maybe it's because I grew up without air conditioning. I'm most comfortable when it's around 79-81. As soon as it drops down below 76 I start to get chilly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, because I stand there and watch it the entire time. Fiddle with the bag a few times. I don't eat popcorn very often, so not a huge deal.


 Do you ever see that Sistema microwave cookware? I've bought several pieces of it and I like it quite a bit. I started with the steamer for my broccoli. Yesterday I got one of the noodle bowls and a soup mug. I was tempted to get the microwave rice cooker too but I don't know about that one. I think it would probably work but I never made microwave rice before.

There's other brands too but some of them are not good.


----------



## Chevy396

It's amazing, malware now comes in the form of anit-malware.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So. Was at the store yesterday and I saw these "VR Glasses" for what seemed to be an oddly low price. I wasn't really interested in them but I was trying to figure it out why the price was so low. 

They're apparently made so that people can wear their phone on their face. :wtf

So that's where we are now. People can't get any closer to their phones than that without putting them in a blender with some ice cream and making a smartphone smoothie (If you do this and it turns out bad, don't blame me because it was a joke and I'm telling you not to do it because it'll turn out bad). 

So I think we should just build huge storage warehouses for millions of people to sit in with a phone on their face for the rest of their lives and rig up some kind of efficient life support system.

Or maybe they could make them positive reinforcement devices. So if the person is out wandering the streets with their VR smartphone mask and someone flips them the bird, they'll just see a smile and a thumbs up.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you ever see that Sistema microwave cookware? I've bought several pieces of it and I like it quite a bit. I started with the steamer for my broccoli. Yesterday I got one of the noodle bowls and a soup mug. I was tempted to get the microwave rice cooker too but I don't know about that one. I think it would probably work but I never made microwave rice before.
> 
> There's other brands too but some of them are not good.


No, I have not tried. Wonder if it would taste the same as traditional steaming of veggies.

When I was looking at microwaves, I did see that some microwaves have dual functions and can be used as toaster ovens also. They are called convection microwaves. Apparently it's good cause you save on counter space. Makes me a little paranoid though because what if you put metal in the microwave and accidentally use the microwave function or if you put plastic in and accidentally use the toaster function?

I'm still waiting on my cheapo coffee maker and regular toaster. Should be coming Tuesday. Man Amazon is sooo slow with shipping sometimes. I haven't owned a toaster in many years. Was just using a fry pan on the oven to toast bread and bagels.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GVGX85A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NXC5YC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## blue2

LOL @WillYouStopDave Smartphone smoothie sounds good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, I have not tried. Wonder if it would taste the same as traditional steaming of veggies.


 Can't say for absolute sure. It could probably get close if you use fresh veggies. I use frozen ones because I'm all about the convenience factor. It tastes OK. Takes 8 minutes to steam a large bowl of frozen broccoli.

My dad has done baby carrots and it turns out fine according to him. The one I bought you would have a problem with anything large like asparagus though. Which doesn't bother me too much. I love asparagus but I hardly ever eat it.



> When I was looking at microwaves, I did see that some microwaves have dual functions and can be used as toaster ovens also. They are called convection microwaves. Apparently it's good cause you save on counter space. Makes me a little paranoid though because what if you put metal in the microwave and accidentally use the microwave function or if you put plastic in and accidentally use the toaster function?


 Yeah. I saw those too. I kinda like the idea but they have nice separate toaster ovens you can buy for like $40. Seems like most companies can't even make a decent microwave without some kind of weirdness and extreme cost cutting. I'd be leery of a combo unit.



> I'm still waiting on my cheapo coffee maker and regular toaster. Should be coming Tuesday. Man Amazon is sooo slow with shipping sometimes. I haven't owned a toaster in many years. Was just using a fry pan on the oven to toast bread and bagels.


 Yeah. Amazon pisses me off with their shipping. Nothing worse than having to wait for anything with anxiety. :lol



> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GVGX85A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NXC5YC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 I kinda like the toaster. I can't have a toaster in the house though because I know me. I'd be eating way too much bread. For some reason bread really gets to me more than most things. I get immediate outbreaks of acne if I eat anything bread.


----------



## komorikun

I figure I will save money on electricity by using a toaster rather than my current electric stove. In NYC, the stove was gas and the landlord paid for the gas, so I didn't care. Also toasters are way faster.

Microwaves are also cheaper than using electric stoves to reheat stuff. My previous roommate didn't have a microwave for a long time (cause he is cheap *******) so he was reheating everything in the oven.

I never understood how he could be so cheap about home things but spend so much money on food. He'd come home with these $10 or $15 small deli type items from an upscale supermarket. And he also used Blue Apron to cook his meals rather than shop himself for the ingredients. All that but he didn't want to pay for half on a cheap microwave. Said he would eventually go to the Salvation Army or something to get one (he had no car). Wouldn't throw out a few bowls that had serious chips on them. Only had 2 forks. Most of the furniture in the living room, looked like it came out of the trash, except for the dining table. The dining table was nice.

https://www.blueapron.com/pages/pricing

He did help me with moving my stuff from the apartment to my coworker's car, so I will give him that.


----------



## komorikun

*Blog Entry*

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...tes-and-frustrating-apartment-hunting-169897/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I figure I will save money on electricity by using a toaster rather than my current electric stove. In NYC, the stove was gas and the landlord paid for the gas, so I didn't care. Also toasters are way faster.
> 
> Microwaves are also cheaper than using electric stoves to reheat stuff. My previous roommate didn't have a microwave for a long time (cause he is cheap *******) so he was reheating everything in the oven.
> 
> I never understood how he could be so cheap about home things but spend so much money on food. He'd come home with these $10 or $15 small deli type items from an upscale supermarket. And he also used Blue Apron to cook his meals rather than shop himself for the ingredients. All that but he didn't want to pay for half on a cheap microwave. Said he would eventually go to the Salvation Army or something to get one (he had no car). Wouldn't throw out a few bowls that had serious chips on them. Only had 2 forks. Most of the furniture in the living room, looked like it came out of the trash, except for the dining table. The dining table was nice.
> 
> https://www.blueapron.com/pages/pricing
> 
> He did help me with moving my stuff from the apartment to my coworker's car, so I will give him that.


 Yeah. At this point basic microwaves are just so inexpensive (and versatile) it doesn't make any sense to me why anyone wouldn't eventually have one. The only thing I use the oven for is pizza and I never use the stove at all. Our stove/oven is gas but I hate electric stoves. I just can't stand the damn things. I have an electric hotplate but I never use it unless we have company and I'm avoiding them in my room.

That's cool that your coworker helped you move. Sometimes it can be tough to get people to help out like that. definitely sound easier when you don't have to move far. I thought you were moving far again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The work I need to put in to get my life to where it ought to be...


----------



## IcedOver

I got some Biore pore-cleaning strips (the store brand version) just for the hell of it. I distinctly recall getting some of these about 18 years ago, around the time I moved into my apartment. I would look at the oil/dirt tendrils with magnifier. I don't have one handy, but man, it's so neat how it rips out what's in your nose pores and leaves it like little stalagmites on the strip.


----------



## komorikun

Toaster, shower curtain, and coffeemaker arrived today. I went back home real quick to put the box inside. The good thing about living so close to work. Tomorrow my Brita water filter pitcher and Keurig k-cups are arriving. The k-cups are for work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Toaster, shower curtain, and coffeemaker arrived today. I went back home real quick to put the box inside. The good thing about living so close to work. Tomorrow my Brita water filter pitcher and Keurig k-cups are arriving. The k-cups are for work.


 I was at the store the other day and noticed you can get generic filters for Brita pitchers. Have you ever tried those? I don't have a Brita but it's awfully tempting. My parents have been using that stupid Pur on sink filter for years and those filters are obscenely expensive and sometimes hard to find. And don't last as long as they're supposed to either.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm glad I went out today. It was hot and the ride was great. Went to some new places and my fixed flat held up. Thank God.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to a local independent music/comic book/DVD shop that has been around for years, and it was totally deserted. They switched locations from down the same street several years ago, and they used to have most of their stuff on one floor, with another floor in the basement. I was specifically looking for some CDs that I knew they had because I e-mailed. Looking around on the main floor, I couldn't find any CD section, so I asked and was told it was on the third floor, that you take the elevator up to it. I didn't even know about the elevator or that the place had any floors above. I went up to the CD floor, and again it was totally deserted except for a bored-looking guy. I wonder how many customers he gets. It's sad because music stores used to be such happening places, same as video stores. I really hate the whole internet download of music deal (as well as Netflix streaming and other video watching stuff online), and don't do any of it. I get physical copies -- CDs, DVDs, all that, and still have Netflix mail. That's the way to go. It's just too bad that places like that which keep that going probably don't do much business.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> I went to a local independent music/comic book/DVD shop that has been around for years, and it was totally deserted. They switched locations from down the same street several years ago, and they used to have most of their stuff on one floor, with another floor in the basement. I was specifically looking for some CDs that I knew they had because I e-mailed. Looking around on the main floor, I couldn't find any CD section, so I asked and was told it was on the third floor, that you take the elevator up to it. I didn't even know about the elevator or that the place had any floors above. I went up to the CD floor, and again it was totally deserted except for a bored-looking guy. I wonder how many customers he gets. It's sad because music stores used to be such happening places, same as video stores. I really hate the whole internet download of music deal (as well as Netflix streaming and other video watching stuff online), and don't do any of it. I get physical copies -- CDs, DVDs, all that, and still have Netflix mail. That's the way to go. It's just too bad that places like that which keep that going probably don't do much business.


I prefer just having my gaming laptop with virtual surround sound built in and using Amazon Prime or Bittorrent. That way I can take it with me wherever I go and the experience of watching a movie is actually fairly impressive.

On a different note... pretty soon I will get to become a bluetooth enabled cyborg, just for having a stroke. It's the first step towards my cyber enhanced future. I used to joke about wanting these kind of things, and now they're here. It's weird.


----------



## IcedOver

So the guy in the apartment above me doesn't work, hasn't worked at least since he moved in over five years ago. Then a few months ago a younger woman (looks maybe 30-32 or so) moved in beside me. I still haven't met her, and I'm not one to go knock on someone's door and introduce myself (never even met the guy who was in the place for a year before her). I thought this girl probably had a job, as she seemed to be out when she first moved in, but lately she also doesn't seem to be out unless she works the exact hours I do. So I don't know if she works. It's not as if she's the shut-in type as she's pretty vivacious and social, and has a gentleman caller over often (don't know if it's the same guy; maybe that's her job :wink2. I don't get it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't have a lot of bills but i'm still happy when they are all at 0$ and there's enough money left to spend or save. Feels good man.


----------



## tehuti88

Having my (lack of) maturity and rationality ridiculed by someone who engaged in _really_ overemotional, personal attacks on others at least twice in the past, that I can remember...priceless.


----------



## Kimby

Same here. Well.. work and then school. I get home at 10pm and try to unwind for a bit before it starts all over again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mother is in the ICU. I am trying not to be pessimistic but there's no way to sugar coat this. This is bad. 

I won't know anything else until tomorrow. This night is going to drag by.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother is in the ICU. I am trying not to be pessimistic but there's no way to sugar coat this. This is bad.
> 
> I won't know anything else until tomorrow. This night is going to drag by.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother is in the ICU. I am trying not to be pessimistic but there's no way to sugar coat this. This is bad.
> 
> I won't know anything else until tomorrow. This night is going to drag by.


Any news?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother is in the ICU. I am trying not to be pessimistic but there's no way to sugar coat this. This is bad.
> 
> I won't know anything else until tomorrow. This night is going to drag by.




Stay strong mate.


----------



## Chevy396

Sometimes you have to sacrifice one person or deal in order to save yourself and your entire business. It's best not to waist energy on guilt over the decision you had to make.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother is in the ICU. I am trying not to be pessimistic but there's no way to sugar coat this. This is bad.
> 
> I won't know anything else until tomorrow. This night is going to drag by.





firestar said:


> Sorry to hear that.





komorikun said:


> Any news?





ANX1 said:


> Stay strong mate.


 Thanks all for concerns and well wishes.

A small update. Some slightly encouraging news. She may be coming out of it somewhat but they're not sure yet so I'm trying not to be overly optimistic yet. At this point it could still turn out to be PVS. Which would be pretty tragic, unfortunately. The doctors haven't said that but that is my own take on it based on research. Doctors never want to say much when they just aren't sure.

Nothing to do but wait. All cried out. Trying to be as positive as possible under the circumstances. Hoping for further improvement.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@WillYouStopDave

You're welcome mate. 

Crossing fingers, toes.


----------



## Chevy396

Sometimes it seems like people who claim to have no ego have the biggest, and most delicate egos of all. Including myself.

Did I just type an infinite loop? If this were visual studio the debugger would have stopped me.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm re-reading the book "It", and in a 1958-set sequence, it's mentioned that a character has a Pez gun. I looked that up, and it was a realistically colored gun with a clip you pulled out, loaded with Pez, and slammed in the same way you'd shove in a gun clip. Then you'd aim it in your mouth and commit suicide with candy. I watched a YT video where a guy reviewed one and said when he was younger they'd have Pez firing squads with them. It just struck me so funny. I don't recall these Pez guns when I was young, or at least I didn't have one, but it's just an example of something that would NEVER be sold today. They sell toy guns, of course, but they have to have the orange tip. Then if a kid takes it anyplace like school, it's assumed he's going to be a school shooter someday, and he's suspended or expelled. The ghoulish fun of shooting yourself with candy is verboten in today's uptight world.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I'm re-reading the book "It", and in a 1958-set sequence, it's mentioned that a character has a Pez gun. I looked that up, and it was a realistically colored gun with a clip you pulled out, loaded with Pez, and slammed in the same way you'd shove in a gun clip. Then you'd aim it in your mouth and commit suicide with candy. I watched a YT video where a guy reviewed one and said when he was younger they'd have Pez firing squads with them. It just struck me so funny. I don't recall these Pez guns when I was young, or at least I didn't have one, but it's just an example of something that would NEVER be sold today. They sell toy guns, of course, but they have to have the orange tip. Then if a kid takes it anyplace like school, it's assumed he's going to be a school shooter someday, and he's suspended or expelled. The ghoulish fun of shooting yourself with candy is verboten in today's uptight world.


Yeah, I don't remember guns. I remember these things though:


----------



## Just Lurking

WillYouStopDave said:


> Thanks all for concerns and well wishes.
> 
> A small update. Some slightly encouraging news. She may be coming out of it somewhat but they're not sure yet so I'm trying not to be overly optimistic yet. At this point it could still turn out to be PVS. Which would be pretty tragic, unfortunately. The doctors haven't said that but that is my own take on it based on research. Doctors never want to say much when they just aren't sure.
> 
> Nothing to do but wait. All cried out. Trying to be as positive as possible under the circumstances. Hoping for further improvement.


Sorry to hear you're going through this. I hope things get better for her.


----------



## greentea33

I really need to get out more.


----------



## komorikun

Why does it seem like it's always mildly dumb types that say they don't use a calculator and only use excel?

"I just use excel." [twirls hair with finger]


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Why does it seem like it's always mildly dumb types that say they don't use a calculator and only use excel?
> 
> "I just use excel." [twirls hair with finger]


I prefer MySQL. :nerd:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Each time I watch the kids in the morning before school and make them dress, eat breakfast, brush their teeth and finally shove them out the door i'm reminded of why I will never have kids of my own. I still love my nieces though.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Scrub-Zero said:


> Each time I watch the kids in the morning before school and make them dress, eat breakfast, brush their teeth and finally shove them out the door I'm reminded of why I will never have kids of my own. I still love my nieces though.


The best relationship one can ever have is with children. When people are most impressionable and eager Imho. Then it becomes an unconditional matter if they are a product of your seed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

DarrellLicht said:


> The best relationship one can ever have is with children. When people are most impressionable and eager Imho. Then it becomes an unconditional matter if they are a product of your seed.


 Don't get me wrong, I love kids. They're fun to be around and talk to and I don't seem to make them uncomfortable at all. But i'm definitely not built to have my own or raise them.


----------



## Neal

Got a paper cut on my tongue. Life is just full of blessings.


----------



## Chevy396

At this age, when you have so many demons, you can't afford to look back.


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...k-thoughts-217137/index80.html#post1090992689


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. I was just looking at our old family photo albums. Most of the pictures were from the last time I was actively taking pictures (around 1999-2000). 

Thing is that I remember those times well but they also seem kind of like they happened in someone else's life. Didn't appreciate it at the time how carefree we all were. I can't believe how young my sister and I looked. Especially her. Can't believe I was in my 20s. And I didn't look as bad as I thought I did at the time.

Just kinda reminded me that the last time I really felt alive was probably around 2003. There are almost no pictures of anything that came after that.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow. I was just looking at our old family photo albums. Most of the pictures were from the last time I was actively taking pictures (around 1999-2000).
> 
> Thing is that I remember those times well but they also seem kind of like they happened in someone else's life. Didn't appreciate it at the time how carefree we all were. I can't believe how young my sister and I looked. Especially her. Can't believe I was in my 20s. And I didn't look as bad as I thought I did at the time.
> 
> Just kinda reminded me that the last time I really felt alive was probably around 2003. There are almost no pictures of anything that came after that.


I just noticed a picture on the wall today with me in it (staying with parents). It was from a few years ago, and I can't believe how long my beard was. I also looked really out of shape, even though I felt like I was in perfect shape because of the drugs I was on then. Funny how that works.


----------



## komorikun

Overthinking things doesn't mean you are analytical or logical.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was just now in the bathroom and someone upstairs dropped something heavy on the bathroom floor. Just about jumped out of my skin. These people seem nice enough but they are so much noisier than the girl who used to live up there.

Their kid screams at random times. They play their TV and music really loud. They stomp. They make assorted weird noises. That is what I really hate about apartments. If you have someone above you, you WILL hear them.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder what will happen when my dad starts falling apart. Clearly my step-monster will die before him since she is 16 years older. I don't want to take care of him and neither does my sister. We are always saying to each other: 

My sister: "You can have him. He is all yours." 
Me: "No, you can have him. I don't want him."

Neither of us is anywhere near Los Angeles and we certainly don't want to move back there. He is living rent free in my step-monster's one bedroom rundown crappy condo. They have it set up that, he can stay there until he dies and then the condo goes to my step-monster's 2 severely mentally ill, unemployed daughters (both in their 50s). 

My sister is working under the table, owes money to various people, and every few months has some huge financial crisis since she has no savings and doesn't make much money. She goes back and forth on saying she will take care of him and saying he is all mine. They haven't talked in a couple months. Had some big tiff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whenever I spend time with my brother it’s like a lightning rod of awareness of how socially retarded/inept I am. It’s absolutely glaring the difference between us in that every single aspect of his life is based on & governed by connections/networking. He knows everyone or knows people who can set him up with pretty much whoever. He is always meeting or hanging out with various famous people when they pass through town and talking about it like it’s just another day and cool but nothing extra special or unusual. I’m the exact opposite of that. My existence is as much avoidance as possible governed by and based on the debilitating influences of my anxiety & depression which have completely decimated self esteem/confidence. There are only 4 years between us, but it’s a vast chasm of lived experience in life & how we’ve turned out. He’ll be 34 shortly, I’ll be 30 a month after that...


----------



## firestar

A few days ago I came across some of the old type of computer paper, where the paper is all connected and you have to tear off the edges. I'd almost forgotten computer paper used to be that way. I used to love tearing off the edges.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> A few days ago I came across some of the old type of computer paper, where the paper is all connected and you have to tear off the edges. I'd almost forgotten computer paper used to be that way. I used to love tearing off the edges.


 Back in the day I bought 2-3 printers that used that kind of paper at a school auction for a quarter each. And they all worked. They would probably still work if I still had them.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> Back in the day I bought 2-3 printers that used that kind of paper at a school auction for a quarter each. And they all worked. They would probably still work if I still had them.


The good old days  Too bad we stopped using that type of paper. It's absolutely perfect for timelines.


----------



## Pongowaffle

firestar said:


> A few days ago I came across some of the old type of computer paper, where the paper is all connected and you have to tear off the edges. I'd almost forgotten computer paper used to be that way. I used to love tearing off the edges.


I missed the printing noises too. GLEEEAAATT GLEEEAAATTT GLEEEATTT!

They soothed my childhood ears in the school computer lab.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Socially I am a teenager in a man’s body


----------



## komorikun

Man, the bowls and plates I bought online are really going on a whirlwind trip around the USA. My package has been in *4 states* so far according to UPS. Will end up being 5 states once the package gets here.

Edit:
*4 states and 6 cities so far.*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should get out of the house and get some fresh air today


----------



## IcedOver

I seriously feel like asking the guy in the apartment above me if he ever sleeps, if his TV is ever turned off.  Rarely can I hear his TV because he does keep it low, but he is up watching and coughing at 3:00, 4:00, 5:00 in the morning, regularly. He's also up in the morning and afternoon before I go to work. Unless he sleeps during late afternoon/early evening, I don't know when he sleeps. I heard him say once that he doesn't sleep, but it's physically impossible not to sleep. Your body is going to make you sleep at some point. I hear him yawning late at night, but still he's up coughing, probably drinking, and watching shows from the '50s, '60s, and '70s.


----------



## Just Lurking

IcedOver said:


> I hear him yawning late at night


You hear him *yawning*?

It's been a while since I've been in an apartment (it will be in my future again at some point down the line), but I seem to recall having better sound obstruction than *that* (though not much better). I'd be like... If I can hear this guy yawning, then what can *he* hear of *me*? Privacy, what privacy?


----------



## IcedOver

Just Lurking said:


> You hear him *yawning*?


Absolutely -- loud yawns, coughing, all that. Our apartments are postage stamp efficiencies, so it's only one room, not a lot of escape. I have more sound protection from my next-door neighbor than this guy who is above because next door our kitchens are against each other, with the living areas separated. I also hear this guy talking to himself sometimes, at 3:00 in the morning. Regrettably, when he blasts his mix CDs of tunes from the '50s through the '80s, he and an older guy in the building drink . . . and sometimes sing along.


----------



## greentea33

Does he have a pet? My neighbors accused me of being crazy and talking to myself before. I was like, no. I talk to my cat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. It's been forever since I've been on an elevator. Was not expecting to get dizzy. Used to love elevators.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Man, the bowls and plates I bought online are really going on a whirlwind trip around the USA. My package has been in *4 states* so far according to UPS. Will end up being 5 states once the package gets here.
> 
> Edit:
> *4 states and 6 cities so far.*


5 states. So it's going to be 6 states in total.

Arrival Scan
Departure Scan
Arrival Scan
Departure Scan
Arrival Scan
Departure Scan
Arrival Scan
Departure Scan
Arrival Scan
Departure Scan
Arrival Scan
Departure Scan
Arrival Scan
Order Processed: Ready for UPS
Departure Scan
Origin Scan


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another swing & a miss


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate it when you plan something out specifically and people agree with it and tell you they'll do whatever it is at a certain time and then change their mind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate it when you plan something out specifically and people agree with it and tell you they'll do whatever it is at a certain time and then change their mind.


This is also a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## IcedOver

Yay, I have another animal in my wall. In years past I've had a few animals get into a space in my wall and not be able to get out, and also a couple birds that got in my furnace closet. My building has mice, as I've caught a few. A few times I've heard a mouse scrabbling around in a wall as if it's trying to climb something, then slipping down. I assume after a while they either get out or die. This current animal is definitely not a tiny mouse, more like a rat or possibly a squirrel that got in somehow. It's making a hell of a racket as it scratches around trying to find purchase. It'll stop for a while, then wind up again scratching and pounding, making a noise that is either its claws scraping on something or its own squealing. Freaky.


----------



## Alexstone71

I am tired 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need more money


----------



## tehuti88

I'm wondering how on Earth somebody like that managed to get relationships and meanwhile I've never had even the _tiniest_ bit of interest from a guy. The only thing that makes any sense, like always, is I just have way too many different things wrong with me, and absolutely *nothing* right about me.

(I'm pretty sure we even have the same disorder. I guess it's more tolerable in them--even though theirs seems far more severe--than in me.)

When even somebody like that has _something_ going for them that attracts the opposite sex...that says a lot about how truly pathetic and disgusting I am. Especially since I "should" have had some romantic interest, by now. According to common consensus, I should have had some romantic interest 20 years ago. -_-

...I'm turning 41 in about a week. Do I even belong in this subforum anymore? I don't know if there's a more appropriate (and active) subforum for a dried-up old hag like myself. That sounds sarcastic when I type it, but I'm being sincere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## komorikun

My old cockroach infested junior one-bedroom is now going for $1500.


----------



## IcedOver

I've said this before, but it's so unattractive when someone you're talking to with potential romantic intentions cannot even compose a sentence. I'm talking about no capitalization, punctuation, and words that are missing so that I can't even discern the intention of every sentence. Sometimes they don't appear able to read what you wrote, as if a well-formed sentence is a stumper. I've had to re-explain myself numerous times. I'm talking to a woman who said she is a corporate attorney, and all this applies to her. Have basic reading and writing skills just been completely shunned in today's educational system?


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/finally-went-to-the-dentist-after-14-years-2089257/


----------



## Skeletra

Wow, I feel old. Conversation from yesterday with bf.
Bf *washing dishes*: I keep forgetting to buy dishwasher
Me: oh, I can stop by the big store tomorrow and get a large sized one.
*Bf rinses plate*
Bf: Yeah, you can do that.
Me: Do what?
Bf: I'm not sure, I forgot
Me: What was I just saying? I forgot as well
*bf looks around* Bf: oh yeah, dish soap!
Me: oh yeah! I can do that.

We're a nice mess together, lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My old cockroach infested junior one-bedroom is now going for $1500.


 I wonder if they'll find someone who doesn't mind roaches and likes to listen to a noisy steam pipe?


----------



## Chevy396

The #1 most important bodybuilding supplement is weed. Not even joking. Helps with pain, blood pressure, sleep, appetite... helps keep you from being too grumpy the day after you lift heavy. I'm sure I could come up with more.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder if they'll find someone who doesn't mind roaches and likes to listen to a noisy steam pipe?


The steam pipe only makes noise when the steam is coming up. In winter, 80+% of the time there is no noise. The cockroaches are not immediately obvious. They tend to hide if the lights are on. If you were to look carefully in the kitchen cabinets though you would find cockroach poop and possibly even dead roaches. Most people would only look if they were specifically looking for roaches.

I saw the apartment, the end of March and the pipe wasn't making noise and I didn't check for roaches. Actually the apartment was in the middle of renovation, so I didn't know what was going to be replaced or not. The wood laminate flooring and toilet was new, so that was nice. Kitchen cabinets/fridge/sinks weren't new but weren't old either.

The stove was super ancient and if you opened up the lid over the burners.....oh the horror, so much burnt on crud and dead roaches. The bathtub also had issues where water would drain super slowly even if the plumber snaked it. According to the Super, the only way to fix it was to rip out the bathtub and put in a new pipe. The landlord wasn't willing to do that, so tough titties. He actually offered to give me my deposit back/let me out of the lease if I decided this was unacceptable. Cute how he waited until the day I moved in to say that.

I did kind of know that the apartment was going to be hot since it was plenty warm inside even though it was March. That apartment really boiled in the summertime.

And just like my most recent apartment hunt, I was under a lot of pressure to find something quickly since I *HAD *to move out within 10 days. Had already told the roommate I was moving out and they had already found a replacement. I imagine apartment hunting is so much easier if you can move at any time.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I should probably go sleep and rest up well so my body fights off this cold. But I don't want to sleep with this sore throat. Hurts like hell at night.


----------



## tehuti88

Let the stupid automated e-mails from forums I stopped visiting years ago commence...already got the first one from a writing forum I had a very painful experience on. Like being rejected all over again--and again and again and again. Fitting, I guess. -_-


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Let the stupid automated e-mails from forums I stopped visiting years ago commence...already got the first one from a writing forum I had a very painful experience on. Like being rejected all over again--and again and again and again. Fitting, I guess. -_-


Strange...only two automated e-mails have arrived. Year after year I used to have to deal with a slew of them from a slew of forums I'd been ignored on. It always hurt to be reminded with cheery e-mails from sites where I'd spoken up and still nobody had ever noticed I existed (unless it was to criticize me). Yet now...only two automated e-mails.

Either all those forums have gone defunct in the past year (unlikely)...or now even the automated e-mail system has forgotten I exist.

Like I said...I guess this is fitting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

40 days to 30 years


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It really sucks to be a human most of the time. I often just wish I didn't know stuff that most animals don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What the hell? Went to the store yesterday and the entire Pepsi shelf was empty. How can a large supermarket be completely out of Pepsi?


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Hank Scorpio

Am I the only one who still pulls out a paperback book instead of poking a cell phone when I have some time to kill?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just spent $30 on AA Eneloop batteries like 2 years ago and now it seems like everything I buy takes AAAs.

This is why they never got me to pay $20 for a light bulb.


----------



## Tetragammon

I just discovered that "childfree" is a thing. Loving this.


----------



## Wren611

Weird looking back at my life in decades now.


----------



## IcedOver

I said to a co-worker that someone we were dealing with by phone is _persona non grata_. He asked, "Is that bad?"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've been a lot more disciplined with my money lately. Bank account is rising steady, if a bit slow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do people believe advertising?

My dad is like "Eggland's Best are the best". I said "How do you know?" He said "Because it says so on the box". :lol


----------



## Neal

Got a new dog and she's even more neurotic than I am.


----------



## komorikun

I need to buy a vacuum cleaner. $100 or less. Don't want to spend a lot since my next apartment will not have carpet, that's for sure. I hate carpet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I need to buy a vacuum cleaner. $100 or less. Don't want to spend a lot since my next apartment will not have carpet, that's for sure. I hate carpet.


What do you look for in a vacuum cleaner?

Edit - I think I'd go with one of the inexpensive Hoover uprights myself. Having never used one (though) that's just from a quick glance at Amazon.

I think the expensive vacs these days are mostly hype/bling and a waste of money. Something like that you're probably better off buying something cheap that will last a few years.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I have a few adult goals today lol. Hopefully, I check everything on the list. I'll be proud of myself if I do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Struggling to exist is really starting to suck.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

That was a great long bike ride. It got very cold today and I noticed I was the only one on the bike trail and definitely the only person around wearing shorts :lol

So I did most of the stuff on my list except the shopping because like a dumbass I forgot my bank card home. I looked like a total idiot waiting in line and letting the lady scan all my items only to tell her I wouldn't be able to pay. ****ing embarrassing.

+1 to exposure, I suppose.


----------



## Chevy396

There's an unusual number of hot MILF's whenever I go to Costco. I'm trying to focus on shopping, ladies. ;P


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What do you look for in a vacuum cleaner?
> 
> Edit - I think I'd go with one of the inexpensive Hoover uprights myself. Having never used one (though) that's just from a quick glance at Amazon.
> 
> I think the expensive vacs these days are mostly hype/bling and a waste of money. Something like that you're probably better off buying something cheap that will last a few years.


I was considering a Shark. Saw some good reviews on reddit for them. The "Like New" from Warehouse Deals are a bit cheaper.

I mean I won't throw it away once I move to an apartment that has hardwood floors. I'll still use it but the vacuum doesn't have to be that great if you don't have carpet. At my last apartment I just used a broom and a Swiffer (mostly dry ones, once every 2 months a wet one). Sweeping is kind of time consuming though. So much hair and dust bunnies even though my apartment was strictly no shoes allowed.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1NPSW...colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I1WQJSABV02JKQ&me=

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007L5I7D...colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I374S8QFSM8NYD&me=


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I was considering a Shark. Saw some good reviews on reddit for them. The "Like New" from Warehouse Deals are a bit cheaper.
> 
> I mean I won't throw it away once I move to an apartment that has hardwood floors. I'll still use it but the vacuum doesn't have to be that great if you don't have carpet. At my last apartment I just used a broom and a Swiffer (mostly dry ones, once every 2 months a wet one). Sweeping is kind of time consuming though. So much hair and dust bunnies even though my apartment was strictly no shoes allowed.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1NPSW...colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I1WQJSABV02JKQ&me=
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007L5I7D...colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&coliid=I374S8QFSM8NYD&me=


 Looks like the main difference between the two is the filter in the more expensive model. I wouldn't pay more for the better filter. But then again, it isn't that much more.


----------



## firestar

Neal said:


> Got a new dog and she's even more neurotic than I am.


My cat, which I got just over a week ago, likes to hang out in the bathtub. It makes me feel a little better knowing that, like so many here, he has a habit of hiding in the bathroom.

He likes to lick people, too. That's not something we have in common.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

firestar said:


> My cat, which I got just over a week ago, likes to hang out in the bathtub. It makes me feel a little better knowing that, like so many here, he has a habit of hiding in the bathroom.
> 
> He likes to lick people, too. That's not something we have in common.


Really? I never knew it was common for people hide out in the bathroom too. That is my refuge in social settings.

Haha. He is such a cutie!


----------



## firestar

HiddenFathoms said:


> Really? I never knew it was common for people hide out in the bathroom too. That is my refuge in social settings.
> 
> Haha. He is such a cutie!


From what I remember, there used to be a popular thread about SA habits (years and years ago). Hiding out in the bathroom was a common answer. I actually didn't do it that often myself, but a lot of people said that they used to eat lunch in the bathroom when they were in school.

And thank you


----------



## Xenacat

firestar said:


> From what I remember, there used to be a popular thread about SA habits (years and years ago). Hiding out in the bathroom was a common answer. I actually didn't do it that often myself, but a lot of people said that they used to eat lunch in the bathroom when they were in school.
> 
> And thank you


I remember a girl saying she would hide under her desk at work to avoid people. I thought that girl is original. It wouldn't work on my job! I have hid in the bathroom before, lol!


----------



## Neal

firestar said:


> My cat, which I got just over a week ago, likes to hang out in the bathtub. It makes me feel a little better knowing that, like so many here, he has a habit of hiding in the bathroom.
> 
> He likes to lick people, too. That's not something we have in common.


My dog is just scared of everything in the world that isnt actually dangerous, like my lapdesk, dark rooms or cardboard. But is totally fearless with legit dangerous things like oncoming traffic and the neighbor's growling dogs lol.


----------



## Chevy396

I might start writing code again when there is an IDE that works with augmented reality sunglasses so you can write code with your brain waves while you're walking.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just when I think I've had every odd health issue that can happen. The left side of my nose has been twitching for the last two hours.


----------



## komorikun

Finding white hairs still freaks me out a bit. The other day I found a fallen hair that was grey/white. My sister said she saw quite a few when she dyed my hair a year ago.

Another day I found a white pubic hair!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve wasted the years between age 19 and soon to be 30, hopefully I can make a good decade of 30-40. Also, I think I’m done with waiting for my hairline to fully recede/thin, I’ll probably just buzz it down to the lowest setting


----------



## Chevy396

Why do all republicans have such evil eyes. Must be that they're actually evil.


----------



## IcedOver

I had been talking with a woman online off and on for a few months (she would often disappear). She knew I was a virgin at my age and was okay with it. She lives a town over, in the town where I grew up, and in fact in the very same small neighborhood, but is ten years younger, so we didn't go to school together. If her pictures are genuine, she's the best-looking woman I could have realistically hoped to be with. I had asked at least once to meet, but she was non-committal, so I took it as hesitancy. Then in the last week we started talking more seriously about meeting. I asked her to call me after work at 11:00 p.m., and she replied "Let's meet." I said I couldn't meet at 11:00, just call. Then the next day she said she's giving up, that it's just all talking in circles, that she wanted to meet a while ago, and that my anxiety would cause me to sabotage anything. I don't know what the deal is, whether she's loopy or bipolar or what, but she won't give me a chance now. It's very confusing, and I'm pretty down over it; nobody gives me a chance. :frown2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I haven't been this drunk in so many years. Surprised I didn't wake up naked near the water bank. I was walking near there at 4 am :lol

Had one heck of a craving for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> I had been talking with a woman online off and on for a few months (she would often disappear). She knew I was a virgin at my age and was okay with it. She lives a town over, in the town where I grew up, and in fact in the very same small neighborhood, but is ten years younger, so we didn't go to school together. If her pictures are genuine, she's the best-looking woman I could have realistically hoped to be with. I had asked at least once to meet, but she was non-committal, so I took it as hesitancy. Then in the last week we started talking more seriously about meeting. I asked her to call me after work at 11:00 p.m., and she replied "Let's meet." I said I couldn't meet at 11:00, just call. Then the next day she said she's giving up, that it's just all talking in circles, that she wanted to meet a while ago, and that my anxiety would cause me to sabotage anything. I don't know what the deal is, whether she's loopy or bipolar or what, but she won't give me a chance now. It's very confusing, and I'm pretty down over it; nobody gives me a chance. :frown2:


You haven't considered the possibility that she's right? Sounds to me like she _did_ give you a chance, then when you screwed it up you blamed her. That's not going to get you anywhere in life.


----------



## IcedOver

finallyclosed said:


> You haven't considered the possibility that she's right? Sounds to me like she _did_ give you a chance, then when you screwed it up you blamed her. That's not going to get you anywhere in life.


No no, the woman isn't always right. I didn't screw anything up. To explain further, we hadn't even talked on the phone, then she was asking to meet at 11:00 p.m. when I don't even drive, and I just asked to talk on the phone. She did not call me. I'm not convinced I'm not talking to a catfish, to be honest, although she said she recognized me from my photo as walking frequently along my street, which is absolutely correct (she thought I was cute). A couple weeks ago I suggested we meet up, and she was non-committal, then disappeared for over a week, didn't answer my e-mails. When we did talk again, she brought up the idea of me giving her a baby as recompense for taking my virginity, which scared the hell out of me, so I backed off a bit (I'd rather commit suicide than father a child). That made me be a bit more cautious, so then when she asks to meet up that day I mentioned and I'm a bit hesitant, she drops me like I'm doing something wrong when I'm not. I doubt that anything is actually going to happen, but I'd like at least to talk on the phone and/or meet up to find out for certain.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> I'd rather commit suicide than father a child


Yeah, I'm sure it was all her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do rabbits look the same from every angle?


----------



## IcedOver

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it was all her.


And asking someone to put a baby in you is a normal thing to propose to someone you don't even know? I know it's probably hard for you to admit that a woman could do anything wrong, but she is the one who has kept pulling away, then when she asked me to meet and I said I wanted to talk on the phone, she treats me like I did something wrong. I do think she may be bipolar, in which case I wouldn't be interested. The only things that have kept me interested are the photos she has sent. Things haven't quite added up. She said she's a corporate attorney with a six-figure salary, but she can barely compose sentences and doesn't use punctuation or capitalization.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hate when people borrow money from me, when they make more money than me.


----------



## komorikun

Creepy how I'm now more than twice the age I was when my mom died. 

I'm also older than when she had me and my sister. And she was no spring chicken when she had us. Was 7 years older than my dad.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> And asking someone to put a baby in you is a normal thing to propose to someone you don't even know? I know it's probably hard for you to admit that a woman could do anything wrong, but she is the one who has kept pulling away, then when she asked me to meet and I said I wanted to talk on the phone, she treats me like I did something wrong. I do think she may be bipolar, in which case I wouldn't be interested. The only things that have kept me interested are the photos she has sent. Things haven't quite added up. She said she's a corporate attorney with a six-figure salary, but she can barely compose sentences and doesn't use punctuation or capitalization.


I'm just saying that it sounds like a match made in heaven. That means I think women can do no wrong? Get a grip.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Creepy how I'm now more than twice the age I was when my mom died.
> 
> I'm also older than when she had me and my sister. And she was no spring chicken when she had us. Was 7 years older than my dad.


 How old are you anyway? I used to know (you used to have it on your profile I think) but I've forgotten.

I tell ya it is strange getting older. I feel like I'm 25 still but I look in the mirror and I look like an old *** man now. :lol

I'm just like "When did I start looking like Dr Evil?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What the hell is it with hospitals anyway? Did anyone else ever notice that absolutely everything in a hospital looks exactly the same?

I was at the hospital all day yesterday with my dad. We had to be shown to our designated waiting room or we'd have never found it on our own. Once I was in there, I was terrified to leave that room because I knew I'd be hopelessly lost if I so much as went around two corners.

I went to the bathroom once and came back out and my dad had disappeared and I was in a panic trying to call him to find out where he'd gone. It was the craziest thing. Here it is 2017 and we both had cell phones. He couldn't have been more than about 30 feet away and I could not get this man on the damn phone. I had absolutely no idea where he was and I called him like 10 times in a row with no ****ing answer. 

Finally, about an hour before they were finally ready to let my mom go home, my dad and I decided we were starving and we agreed that we should take a chance and try to find the cafeteria. We had one of the nurses show us to the stairway, where we found the steepest stairs known to mankind. I felt like I was going to plummet to my death going down these stairs. 

We got down there and all I wanted was a damn cheeseburger. The lady tells me the grill was shut down. What? You sell cheeseburgers but only at certain times? It's 2 in the afternoon and they don't have a cheeseburger?

So I bought a slice of pizza. It was a big slice but it was only a slice. The damn thing was $4. For a slice of pizza! My mom's nurse had given me a cup of yogurt earlier in the day. I'd hate to see how much that yogurt is going to be on her bill. I bet it's on there. I bought a bottle of diet pepsi from a vending machine and it was a dollar and fifty cents! I can get a 24 pack of diet pepsi for five dollars at the store! 

One of the other ladies that was in the waiting room lost like 3 dollars trying to buy a pack of M&Ms that got stuck and wouldn't come out.

Anyway, it took me and my dad like ten minutes to find our way back from the cafeteria. They should put beds in these waiting rooms. I was there all damn day and my tailbone still hurts. The TV that was in the waiting room was 20 feet away and I could not hear it because the volume was so low. The remote control also didn't work so you couldn't change the channel or turn it up. They only had one magazine and a bunch of health literature to read. If I had known I was gonna be there all day I would have taken my laptop and tried to see if they had free wifi. 

I thought this was going to be like a couple hours max. We left the house at 6:45 AM and we finally got back home at like 4:00 PM. 

I can only just say that the people who work there are amazing people. They are nice and polite and professional no matter what is happening. I don't know if I could be that way if I had to be in that place all day every day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Addendum - You wouldn't believe how many doctors I saw who were enormously overweight and obviously unhealthy. I mean, what the hell? I saw more than one doctor who could barely walk.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oh yeah, I have to be up in an hour and now i'm falling asleep. Couldn't have been 6 hours ago when I needed it:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This round is the last roll of these dice


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oh yeah, I have to be up in an hour and now i'm falling asleep. Couldn't have been 6 hours ago when I needed it:lol


 I know that feeling. Doesn't happen to me so much anymore but when I was in my 20s I simply could not go to sleep when I needed to. I would be up all day and most of the night. Going to bed didn't do any good. I'd just lay there in the dark wide awake for hours. Each hour I would be thinking "OK. If sleep comes right now, I can still get 5 hours".

Then I'd end up finally starting to doze off 30 minutes before I had to be up. Then I'd be at work half the day and THEN I'd start to get sleepy. When the day was finally over, I'd go home and go to bed and I'd be wide awake again. :bash


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know that feeling. Doesn't happen to me so much anymore but when I was in my 20s I simply could not go to sleep when I needed to. I would be up all day and most of the night. Going to bed didn't do any good. I'd just lay there in the dark wide awake for hours. Each hour I would be thinking "OK. If sleep comes right now, I can still get 5 hours".
> 
> Then I'd end up finally starting to doze off 30 minutes before I had to be up. Then I'd be at work half the day and THEN I'd start to get sleepy. When the day was finally over, I'd go home and go to bed and I'd be wide awake again. :bash


I'm exactly your age and I can't still sleep full nights. But I finally lined up 8 hours straight after almost 50 straight awake.

My clock has been all weird lately. I used to go to bed at 11 or 12 and wake up early like most day shift people. But I don't have a job right now so things are out of order.

In my 20s I never slept well either. I was like you, lying awake. And then there was no internet to keep us busy. At least now we can stay distracted online until sleep takes us.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm exactly your age and I can't still sleep full nights. But I finally lined up 8 hours straight after almost 50 straight awake.
> 
> My clock has been all weird lately. I used to go to bed at 11 or 12 and wake up early like most day shift people. But I don't have a job right now so things are out of order.
> 
> In my 20s I never slept well either. I was like you, lying awake. And then there was no internet to keep us busy. At least now we can stay distracted online until sleep takes us.


 Have you ever tried Valerian? I'm not sure if it would have helped me when I was younger or not (even actual sleeping pills didn't help me then). But you can buy Valerian pretty cheap and at different strengths. It's also decent at relieving anxiety.

I took one last night before bed and slept like a log. Of course I don't have much trouble going to sleep anymore. But I do often still toss and turn. And often never enter the dream state. This time I did. Don't want to suggest a brand. Might seem like spam. I will say most brands I've tried worked well enough for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@WillYouStopDave

I'll do some reading about the Valerian. I just don't want any unnatural stuff like sleeping pills.

Sometimes I worry that not sleeping for so long will turn me into the guy from The Machinist. If you haven't seen that film, you should.


----------



## Neal

Adult life is boring and depressing. We’re so anxious to grow up, not understanding that it’s a dead end road.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I like how old school my father is. He called my cell and left a message. On it, I could hear him asking his girlfriend if he should speak now because it left a beep. He sounded so dumbfounded :lol


----------



## komorikun

My sister was super broke recently. Eating instant ramen and couldn't make phone calls. She worked for a week and I guess that helped some. But this week she caught a cold, so no income. Her cell phone is shut off. Of course, she has zero savings to tide her through these no income periods. 

I wonder if this will ever end. Will she have these same issues 10 years from now? 

Since I came back to the US summer of 2009, she's been having major money problems. The only period, where she was fine was during the 3 year period she had the rich, much older boyfriend. He paid for her apartment, food, clothing, health insurance, everything. 

I wasn't around to know what happened before 2009. According to my dad, she kept asking for money after graduating from college in 2005. Exceptions were during the 3 year period with the rich boyfriend and the 1 1/2 year period she had a normal office job (with benefits). Of course, my dad is a stingy *******, so I don't exactly trust his memory. I've had issues staying afloat also. I guess I can't criticize too much. But god. She's 35. I really hope she becomes more stable. Financially and psychologically.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I remember when I was a kid and I would notice something really weird that adults do and I'd ask why they did that and someone would explain it to me and I still wouldn't understand. 

It was like the first time I saw people dancing I thought "WTF are they doing?" (Well, not verbatim but you know). So I said "What are they doing?" and my grandmother told me something to the effect of "They're moving with the music" and I was like "Why?" and she was like "Well.......I don't know. That's just what people do." So I was like "OK but I was kind of hoping there was a better reason for it". It was like I thought it must be the secret to life itself. If I knew why they did that, everything would make sense. 

I remember another time I was hanging out at my neighbor's house and she was drinking a can of beer. My nose seemed to work better back then and I could smell it. I thought "Man! That stinks! If it tastes as bad as it smells, why is she drinking that?"

So I asked her what it was. She kind of didn't want to have that conversation (like it was top secret information) but she eventually did her best to explain what it was and why she was drinking it and why I wasn't allowed to have any. So I said "So wait. This stuff makes you dumb and you're drinking it on purpose?" :lol

OK. Maybe I wasn't really that sharp but I do remember asking with words to that effect. She looked a bit strange for a few seconds and then she looked like "You know. That's kind of a good point". And then it was over.

I seem to recall the first time I saw people kissing. To this day, kissing seems strange to me. I don't know. Animals don't do it so it doesn't make sense to me that humans just started naturally doing it. I wonder how many centuries or whatever it took before two deviants got that bright idea? 

"I like you. I mean, I really, REALLY like you! I need to prove it without doing the nasty but I'm not really sure how I'll do that. Hey! I know! I'll suck on your lips and tongue! How would you like that? I know my breath smells like cow butt but it's the thought that counts, right?"


----------



## discoveryother

Canadian Brotha said:


> This round is the last roll of these dice


just buy some new dice mate :b


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> My sister was super broke recently. Eating instant ramen and couldn't make phone calls. She worked for a week and I guess that helped some. But this week she caught a cold, so no income. Her cell phone is shut off. Of course, she has zero savings to tide her through these no income periods.
> 
> *I wonder if this will ever end. Will she have these same issues 10 years from now?
> *
> Since I came back to the US summer of 2009, she's been having major money problems. The only period, where she was fine was during the 3 year period she had the rich, much older boyfriend. He paid for her apartment, food, clothing, health insurance, everything.
> 
> I wasn't around to know what happened before 2009. According to my dad, she kept asking for money after graduating from college in 2005. Exceptions were during the 3 year period with the rich boyfriend and the 1 1/2 year period she had a normal office job (with benefits). Of course, my dad is a stingy *******, so I don't exactly trust his memory. I've had issues staying afloat also. I guess I can't criticize too much. But god. She's 35. I really hope she becomes more stable. Financially and psychologically.


I wonder the same thing about my brother, who's 32 and hasn't ever had a full-time job in his life. He's working part-time for friends and living at home. I keep expecting things to change but they don't.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My dad is here with his girlfriend for a visit. I can't believe I had the balls to go eat out at a restaurant with them and talk with her for almost two hours. She's quite a lovely and gentle woman so it was easier. Non-judgemental one bit. 

The first thing I noticed is how kind she was to my father. Seems like she really cares about him, which is exactly what he needs. To be honest, I was a bit envious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The experiment with online dating sites/apps is over again


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I wonder the same thing about my brother, who's 32 and hasn't ever had a full-time job in his life. He's working part-time for friends and living at home. I keep expecting things to change but they don't.


At least in your brother's case he has a free place to live. And I guess he gets free food as well.

My sister can't live with my dad. At the moment she is living with her boyfriend. But the boyfriend is rather strange. He is home all the time and slightly autistic. Like he will order takeout and just eat it by himself without sharing or anything. He gets takeout twice a day. Since he is home all the time, according to my sister, she needs her own bedroom. So he is charging her $1200 a month, which includes utilities, for that bedroom (in the middle of Manhattan). I think she is several months behind on the rent though. She won't give me the details.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> At least in your brother's case he has a free place to live. And I guess he gets free food as well.
> 
> My sister can't live with my dad. At the moment she is living with her boyfriend. But the boyfriend is rather strange. He is home all the time and slightly autistic. Like he will order takeout and just eat it by himself without sharing or anything. He gets takeout twice a day. Since he is home all the time, according to my sister, she needs her own bedroom. So he is charging her $1200 a month, which includes utilities, for that bedroom (in the middle of Manhattan). I think she is several months behind on the rent though. She won't give me the details.


 Damn. How can she expect to ever pay $1200 a month if she hardly works? I don't think our rent has ever been more than $800 a month. I think the mortgage payment right now might be somewhere around $400 for the whole place.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Damn. How can she expect to ever pay $1200 a month if she hardly works? I don't think our rent has ever been more than $800 a month. I think the mortgage payment right now might be somewhere around $400 for the whole place.


I guess she tries to be optimistic that she will start making more money in the future. She doesn't think her current situation is permanent. Still thinks of herself as recovering from her recent abusive relationship. And hopes to get good therapy and meds for her borderline personality disorder.

Even just renting a small bedroom in Queens or Brooklyn is $700-$1000. So $1200 isn't bad for the middle of Manhattan. She doesn't know how to drive and is afraid of driving, so she can't move somewhere that doesn't have excellent public transportation. Plus she would run the risk of getting a DUI if she had to drive. She goes off and on with drinking too much.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> At least in your brother's case he has a free place to live. And I guess he gets free food as well.
> 
> My sister can't live with my dad. At the moment she is living with her boyfriend. But the boyfriend is rather strange. He is home all the time and slightly autistic. Like he will order takeout and just eat it by himself without sharing or anything. He gets takeout twice a day. Since he is home all the time, according to my sister, she needs her own bedroom. So he is charging her $1200 a month, which includes utilities, for that bedroom (in the middle of Manhattan). I think she is several months behind on the rent though. She won't give me the details.


Makes you wonder what it would take for them to change. I always thought that if my parents forced my brother to move out (or at least stopped giving him so much support) he would be motivated to shape up.


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> My sister was super broke recently. Eating instant ramen and couldn't make phone calls. She worked for a week and I guess that helped some. But this week she caught a cold, so no income. Her cell phone is shut off. Of course, she has zero savings to tide her through these no income periods.
> 
> I wonder if this will ever end. Will she have these same issues 10 years from now?
> 
> Since I came back to the US summer of 2009, she's been having major money problems. The only period, where she was fine was during the 3 year period she had the rich, much older boyfriend. He paid for her apartment, food, clothing, health insurance, everything.
> 
> I wasn't around to know what happened before 2009. According to my dad, she kept asking for money after graduating from college in 2005. Exceptions were during the 3 year period with the rich boyfriend and the 1 1/2 year period she had a normal office job (with benefits). Of course, my dad is a stingy *******, so I don't exactly trust his memory. I've had issues staying afloat also. I guess I can't criticize too much. But god. She's 35. I really hope she becomes more stable. Financially and psychologically.


My sister is always broke, too, even though she has steady employment, and she's older than your sister. She gives all her money to her bf, who spends it all on booze, weed, and fast food. Her bf is 47, unemployed, and homeless. He's been living in my garage for free for 5 months now. My sister has a room in my house, but rarely uses it and spends all her time in the garage with him. (He's not allowed inside the house.) She keeps telling me she's going to pay me rent money, but she always has some excuse -- her car needs repairs, she's got chiropractor bills, etc. I'd send her packing but my dad would be furious if I "made my sister homeless" when I have an empty room in my house.

I'm not in much of a position to judge, because I'm only one step up from homeless myself, but I do work every single day and I do have an income. I've been independent since I was 18, don't get any help from my parents, and I'm incredibly tight with my money. The way my sister spends hers is horrifying. I've never met anyone as lazy, irresponsible, and selfish as her bf, though, and I honestly have no idea how she puts up with him. I hate him with a fiery passion.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> My sister is always broke, too, even though she has steady employment, and she's older than your sister. She gives all her money to her bf, who spends it all on booze, weed, and fast food. Her bf is 47, unemployed, and homeless. He's been living in my garage for free for 5 months now. My sister has a room in my house, but rarely uses it and spends all her time in the garage with him. (He's not allowed inside the house.) She keeps telling me she's going to pay me rent money, but she always has some excuse -- her car needs repairs, she's got chiropractor bills, etc. I'd send her packing but my dad would be furious if I "made my sister homeless" when I have an empty room in my house.
> 
> I'm not in much of a position to judge, because I'm only one step up from homeless myself, but I do work every single day and I do have an income. I've been independent since I was 18, don't get any help from my parents, and I'm incredibly tight with my money. The way my sister spends hers is horrifying. I've never met anyone as lazy, irresponsible, and selfish as her bf, though, and I honestly have no idea how she puts up with him. I hate him with a fiery passion.


 Since the BF seems to be the main source of friction, you could just tell her that she can stay but he has to leave. Once he's out, get a restraining order against him or something. That won't stop her from leaving the house and getting together with him but it will get him out of your house. And you would have the legal right to call the cops if he comes around.

I mean, sure. She's going to be pissed at you if you do that but she is not going to leave. On the one hand she has you who is willing to let her stay there. On the other, she has this guy who doesn't have a place to live. She's not going to leave you for him even if she would like to.

So that might mitigate the issue with your dad somewhat. You're kind of stuck with your family but you don't have to put up with strangers in your house just because she's your sister.

An alternative would be that you confront him about the drugs and stuff and tell him he's got to go unless he cleans up. Just tell him the money he is wasting can be better spent and you would not be as averse to him being there if he wasn't draining her money like that.

I personally can't judge the guy as far as him not working and so forth. I know how that can be. People can't necessarily help it if they're just naturally lazy or whatever. People can stop wasting money on drugs and booze. It's not an unreasonable thing for you to ask (obviously).

Maybe sort of ease them into being easier to live with. Make his days unpleasant if he's behaving badly and let him know what you expect.

I mean I know people are stubborn and a situation like this looks less complicated from a distance than it actually is up close. There's no way my parents would buy me booze and drugs (If I were even inclined). They probably wouldn't kick me out if I asked for it but they simply wouldn't give the money. There's no way they'd let a woman live here with me if she was anything like this guy you're talking about.


----------



## komorikun

truant said:


> My sister is always broke, too, even though she has steady employment, and she's older than your sister. She gives all her money to her bf, who spends it all on booze, weed, and fast food. Her bf is 47, unemployed, and homeless. He's been living in my garage for free for 5 months now. My sister has a room in my house, but rarely uses it and spends all her time in the garage with him. (He's not allowed inside the house.) She keeps telling me she's going to pay me rent money, but she always has some excuse -- her car needs repairs, she's got chiropractor bills, etc. I'd send her packing but my dad would be furious if I "made my sister homeless" when I have an empty room in my house.
> 
> I'm not in much of a position to judge, because I'm only one step up from homeless myself, but I do work every single day and I do have an income. I've been independent since I was 18, don't get any help from my parents, and I'm incredibly tight with my money. The way my sister spends hers is horrifying. I've never met anyone as lazy, irresponsible, and selfish as her bf, though, and I honestly have no idea how she puts up with him. I hate him with a fiery passion.


What kind of work does your sister do? I thought a few months ago you said that the boyfriend lived in his car in your driveway. Now he is allowed in the garage?


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> What kind of work does your sister do? I thought a few months ago you said that the boyfriend lived in his car in your driveway. Now he is allowed in the garage?


Personal support worker. Her clients are physically disabled. He was sleeping in _her_ car, then in my backyard, and, now that the weather's turned, in the garage with her.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Since the BF seems to be the main source of friction, you could just tell her that she can stay but he has to leave. Once he's out, get a restraining order against him or something. That won't stop her from leaving the house and getting together with him but it will get him out of your house. And you would have the legal right to call the cops if he comes around.
> 
> I mean, sure. She's going to be pissed at you if you do that but she is not going to leave. On the one hand she has you who is willing to let her stay there. On the other, she has this guy who doesn't have a place to live. She's not going to leave you for him even if she would like to.
> 
> So that might mitigate the issue with your dad somewhat. You're kind of stuck with your family but you don't have to put up with strangers in your house just because she's your sister.
> 
> An alternative would be that you confront him about the drugs and stuff and tell him he's got to go unless he cleans up. Just tell him the money he is wasting can be better spent and you would not be as averse to him being there if he wasn't draining her money like that.
> 
> I personally can't judge the guy as far as him not working and so forth. I know how that can be. People can't necessarily help it if they're just naturally lazy or whatever. People can stop wasting money on drugs and booze. It's not an unreasonable thing for you to ask (obviously).
> 
> Maybe sort of ease them into being easier to live with. Make his days unpleasant if he's behaving badly and let him know what you expect.
> 
> I mean I know people are stubborn and a situation like this looks less complicated from a distance than it actually is up close. There's no way my parents would buy me booze and drugs (If I were even inclined). They probably wouldn't kick me out if I asked for it but they simply wouldn't give the money. There's no way they'd let a woman live here with me if she was anything like this guy you're talking about.


When they got evicted from their last place, I made it very clear that she was welcome to stay with me but that he was not welcome on the property. She knows I don't want him here. But they've been gradually encroaching on me.

At first it was "is it okay if he keeps his bike in the garage so it doesn't get stolen?" Then he'd come around to pick it up or drop it off. Then she started cooking here and he'd sit in the car and eat while she ate in the house. I found out he was sleeping in the car accidentally, and by then he'd already been doing it for a week or two.

Then she needed help going through her stuff in the garage (she's a hoarder) and asked if he could come and sort through it for her. I wanted to get rid of as much of her stuff as possible, so I said yes. Then they started hanging out in there smoking and drinking when she was done work. And then they started sleeping in there.

This all happened over a course of 5 months. And tbf, aside from ignoring the fact that I don't want him here, they've been fairly respectful. He doesn't really make any noise, he rarely comes into the house (only when she needs help moving something or getting their cat) and he leaves me alone. It's hard to say "get the hell off my property" when he hasn't done anything wrong (aside from being here). It makes me look like an ogre, because he's homeless and he claims to suffer from various 'disorders' that make it 'impossible' for him to work.

I'm a very patient person, and it wouldn't bother me if he was a good guy, but he's not. Although they've been very good since they "moved in", I've heard him yell at her and insult her over the phone, he hits her sometimes, and he manipulates her and cons her out of all her money. And he does nothing for anyone else. He tried to get me to help him defraud the govt, and he has a criminal past. He and most of his friends have been in prison for things like dealing, theft, assault, etc., and he has connections to the underworld. Part of the reason why I'm afraid to be too assertive is because I'm afraid he'll retaliate and get his racist, homophobic friends to vandalize or burglarize my house (something I've had happen on two occasions already, when confronting troublesome neighbors).

The other problem is my dad, who doesn't like her bf, is not aware that he's squatting on my property. My sister has kept her relationship with him hidden from my parents for years, ever since he put her in the hospital and she had him thrown in jail. My sister has a lot invested in this relationship and is firmly on her bf's side, so in any contest of wills her bf is going to win and she's going to do what he tells her to. This is a problem because my sister is herself very manipulative and talks to my parents several times a day. She's had years to make herself invaluable to them. If I try to toss him out, she'll lose her **** and create family drama. And the story is going to be: "X is kicking me out and now I'm going to be homeless!" And she'll just deny anything I say. My brother (who lives with me) can't help because he's a schizophrenic mute.

In a normal family, a bit of drama might not be a big deal, but in my family it's a problem, because my dad has a temper and likes to solve his problems by disowning people. I have _three_ disowned sisters already, so the only way this will go down is with either my sister or I (or both) being disowned by our father ... because if she has to burn, she'll take me down with her, and she'll make up whatever lies she needs to make sure it happens. (All my sisters are like that, hence the disowning.) If I get disowned, there's a chance my brother will move out, because he's dependent on them, and I'll lose his rent, and if I lose his rent, I won't be able to pay my mortgage and I'll lose my home.

It's hard to explain just how complicated this situation is because there are quite a few things I can't really share, but the long and short is: my sister sides with her bf; my sister is reckless and vindictive and has the power to create serious problems; if that happens, not only might I be burglarized/vandalized, but I might be disowned and even lose my home and end up homeless myself (two of my disowned sisters have themselves been homeless). The risks are great enough that I feel like my hands are tied. So far, I've been able to keep him out of the house, and I think I can keep that boundary, but unless he does something really stupid it's hard for me to justify taking action against him. I have to do it in a way that my sister won't be able to argue with.

Keep in mind that when this all started I had no idea it would go on for this long. I told her she could stay with me until she got a new place, and I expected that to take her a couple of weeks or a month at most. Not half a year.

This is part of the reason why I consider my family a "mental illness". This only scratches the surface of my family drama. They create massive amounts of anxiety for me.


----------



## komorikun

Are you hoping to inherit money from your dad when he dies? Is that why you care about being disowned? Why is the brother dependent on the sister and boyfriend? I thought he was on government disability.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

truant said:


> This is part of the reason why I consider my family a "mental illness". This only scratches the surface of my family drama. They create massive amounts of anxiety for me.


 Reading this prompted me to look at your blog and I just noticed you have at least one blog entry where you explained all of this. I think I might have even read it before. I often suck at noticing the obvious.

Anyway, yeah. That sounds bad. Very complicated.


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> Are you hoping to inherit money from your dad when he dies? Is that why you care about being disowned? Why is the brother dependent on the sister and boyfriend? I thought he was on government disability.


It has nothing to do with inheritance. My parents are broke, so I wouldn't inherit anything anyway. I don't want to be disowned because they're my family and I care about them. But I also don't know anyone outside of my family other than a friend I see once or twice a year. If I were disowned I'd basically be isolated from the rest of the human race. And if my brother moved out I'd lose the house. The next step is homelessness. Winters are not kind to the homeless in Canada.

My brother's dependent on my parents. He does have a pension, but he needs my parents for various other things because of his mental and physical health issues. I have to sort of look after him because his schiz interferes with self-care and he doesn't clean or anything. (Someone also has to be around in case he has an episode and loses touch with reality.) He's extremely avoidant and I'm afraid that if he feels caught between me and my parents he'll move out to escape the situation.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Reading this prompted me to look at your blog and I just noticed you have at least one blog entry where you explained all of this. I think I might have even read it before. I often suck at noticing the obvious.
> 
> Anyway, yeah. That sounds bad. Very complicated.


Yeah. My family is a little like a cross between the Bluths, the Addams family, and the Lannisters. My sister was telling me tonight that one of my other sisters has been institutionalized again. She has anger management issues and has been in prison for assault. My other sister, who is a psychopath, was just released from an institution a few months ago because they don't consider her dangerous. She just tried to seduce one of my other sister's two bfs over FB, so they're now fighting. I have 8 sibs, and every one of us is mentally ill. I'm one of the least-ill people in my family.


----------



## Flora20

..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I finally broke down and got a bottle brush. I don't know what I was thinking buying a stainless water bottle that was too small to get my hand down in and not thinking about getting a brush. Then I eventually got a stainless soup container which is also difficult to clean without a brush. It's really annoying to have to have straw brushes and bottle brushes you have to keep up with though.

EDIT....

Also...


----------



## truant

@komorikun @WillYouStopDave I have an update on the homeless bf situation if you're curious.


----------



## IcedOver

It's funny how people feel like they have to rush for the exit once a movie's credits start. Yesterday I went to _Halloween_ in the theater for the second time. The crowd was probably all horror fans, and you'd think they would want to bask in the awesome music as the credits rolled, but the majority got right up and left . . . and this was despite the house lights still being completely dark. To their credit, the theater staff kept the house lights down until the credits were over, yet people got up and turned on their cell phone lights to leave quickly. I stay through credits no matter what movie, so it's natural for me, but it just strikes me funny that so many people just bolt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Inching closer & closer to 3.0


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's something really bizarre about that moment when someone has started an argument with you and then blames you because you let them. :con

And then you have to explain to them that spending two hours arguing with someone is unpleasant and you'd have really rather not done that. Then you have to blame them for starting it and they instantly deny it and make you feel guilty for defending yourself.


----------



## Chevy396

I think this might be the golden age for guys in dating. I'm talking about my age, not 2017. I'm old enough for college girls to get their "daddy" fix, but young enough for them not to feel like it's gross. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight was a reminder. I have zero faith that I’ll get my physical anxiety to a manageable level, zero faith that I’ll get my self esteem/confidence to a useful level, and zero faith that I’ll get my life in order


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't think there's any point trying to be social unless I have a job I'm somewhat happy in and a place of my own in a decent area.

How on earth am I supposed to find those things though when I'm overwhelmed with issues and just a complete lack of desire to work.

How'm I supposed to find something I'm passionate about to make a living?

How can I just switch on robot mode and get on with doing something I dont want to do, day in, day out, if I can't find an enjoyable job?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm in the benefits trap and have been for so long. It's so hard to get out!


----------



## mcpon14

I've created social media accounts of beautiful girls and have them stalk me, lol. You guys should try it if you guys have absolutely no success with women, lol.


----------



## IcedOver

I have a real problem with alarms. Considering that I work in the afternoon/evening, getting up early isn't usually a requirement. However, if I plan to do something more early and want to get up, it's hard for me to pay attention to my alarm. At the moment I just use a cell phone alarm. I'll set multiple alarms minutes apart. Still, when one wakes me up, I just shut it off and instead of thinking that I have to get up because of the alarm, I'm just shutting it off to lay back down again and sleep. Then when my course of alarms is over, I usually keep sleeping. Like today, I wanted to catch a bus early to do something specific before work, but I didn't get up. It's frustrating.


----------



## IcedOver

I wanted to record a portion of a program airing at 2:30 or 3:30 last night. Considering the time jump back, the time would be altered, but a football game had also been on, which threw things off more. I decided not to waste space on my DVR by recording for two plus hours for just a half hour, so I just stayed up to wait to record it. I anticipated the show coming on about 3:55 a.m. I thought another show was scheduled to air before it, and turned on the channel to confirm it. I noticed a host who I completely mistook for the host of the show that I thought was on, when in fact it was the host of the show I wanted to record, meaning that was the show. I changed the channel and did something else, then turned back like ten minutes later to find that the segment I wanted to record was ending. In other words, I was mistaken about the show airing before it, or the network had canceled the airing of that show because of the time change. I stayed up for hours only to miss what I wanted. I'm just not on my game mentally, feeling very used up and worried about a year that has been a complete waste and which is probably going to get a lot worse soon due to something that I might have to do.


----------



## komorikun

There is at least one guy in that college boy apartment above me that is bat****. He makes these crazy screams sometimes. Right now it's really loud. I wonder if they are wrestling with each other or something. I've lived in frat houses before and what I noticed is when there are *more than 5 guys* together, they start doing homoerotic stuff like grabbing the other guys' crotches or jumping on them. These are seemingly normal guys when not in a large male group. They'll also start doing retarded stuff like light fireworks loaded with pudding or something or other.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> There is at least one guy in that college boy apartment above me that is bat****.


That's one reason I've stayed at the place I'm at for 18 years -- the possibility that I could wind up next to someone young like that. The guy above me annoys me that he never sleeps, but he is relatively quiet and in his 50s. The girl next to me who has been in the place maybe five months I still haven't met/talked to, and have only seen her in the parking lot. She has such an annoying laugh. I can't discern her age, but maybe 30-35. Her name was on a FedEx notice on the front door, so I looked her up and found she's some level of actress in local short films, or something. She threw a party a couple weeks ago and had what sounded like twenty plus people in an apartment little bigger than a walk-in closet.


----------



## komorikun

Just now one of them started screaming like a nutcase and then went screaming/running down the stairs out the apartment building. WTF. Are they watching sports or something?

I swear to god that apartment is like a clown car. Never ending amount of people coming in and out of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Just now one of them started screaming like a nutcase and then went screaming/running down the stairs out the apartment building. WTF. Are they watching sports or something?
> 
> I swear to god that apartment is like a clown car. Never ending amount of people coming in and out of it.


 I honestly hate apartments. Even when your neighbors aren't that bad you're still always going to know they're there. More than once the ones upstairs now have dropped heavy objects on the kitchen and bathroom floors while I was right under them and scared the life out of me. Just real sudden too. I didn't even hear any footsteps or anything just before it happened. Just BANG!

It's like OK. It's alright if you dropped a bowl or something once but it seems to happen a lot with these people.

I think I was spoiled with the lady who lived up there before. She was almost silent. She sometimes had room mates (which she wasn't supposed to but we didn't say anything) and some of them were pretty terrible. But when it was just her no issues at all.

We saw her at the store a couple days ago. It was funny. I didn't even recognize her. That's how many ****s I give about good relations with neighbors. I barely even knew what she looked like even though she was up there for at least ten years.

I had just gotten some milk and I saw my dad talking to this lady and I was like "Who the hell is that?" :lol


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> That's one reason I've stayed at the place I'm at for 18 years -- the possibility that I could wind up next to someone young like that. The guy above me annoys me that he never sleeps, but he is relatively quiet and in his 50s. The girl next to me who has been in the place maybe five months I still haven't met/talked to, and have only seen her in the parking lot. She has such an annoying laugh. I can't discern her age, but maybe 30-35. Her name was on a FedEx notice on the front door, so I looked her up and found she's some level of actress in local short films, or something. She threw a party a couple weeks ago and had what sounded like twenty plus people in an apartment little bigger than a walk-in closet.


They don't bother me that much. I believe I'm underneath their entrance and their bedrooms. So not too much noise other than the running up and down the stairs. If I was under their living room it would probably be way worse. Occasionally they do walk/run loudly in their bedrooms and man.....my "chandelier" vibrates from it.

You said you can hear your neighbor's TV and music. For the most part I only hear a TV when I'm in my bathroom weirdly enough. Not sure where it's coming from. Which apartment.

I do hear the downstair older hippy couple's music sometimes. I hear different instruments. Piano, flute, bongo drums. Not terribly loud.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do so many guitar players make faces like they're gonna vomit when they play?


----------



## komorikun

Maybe I should stop drinking and start smoking marijuana instead. Wonder how much more expensive weed is. Would this affect my gum health?


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do so many guitar players make faces like they're gonna vomit when they play?


It's often involuntary, a combination of full body muscle tension born of posture & "passion" for lack of a better term. When ya let loose doing anything the faces you make aren't always pretty. I'll concede that some do it just to copy their idles though, lol



komorikun said:


> Maybe I should stop drinking and start smoking marijuana instead. Wonder how much more expensive weed is. Would this affect my gum health?


I don't know about legal herb down there because of the crazy taxing I've heard about but my experience has always been that the difference between $120 worth of booze vs herb is one wild weekend drinking or one week of sipping vs 2-3 months of daily use. Now more hardcore/high tolerance users would go through the herb faster but it's always been more cost effective for me by far & there's no hangover. That said I do have to point out that liquor in America I'm told is so much cheaper than it is here and it's quite possible herb is more expensive than here even off the street(assuming you're not in Cali)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's often involuntary, a combination of full body muscle tension born of posture & "passion" for lack of a better term. When ya let loose doing anything the faces you make aren't always pretty. I'll concede that some do it just to copy their idles though, lol


 I know. I was just kidding. Joe Walsh does it good though. I've seen a couple of shots of him where he really did look like he was gonna hurl. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

I had a dream that I won like $5 to $6 million dollars on some casino game that involved pizza slices or something. I was elated, but just like in real life, in your dreams you can't escape things sucking. Immediately I was called into the lush and spacious office of the casino manager with a guy who had been with me when I won, who was a casino employee. I guess the manager had suspicion that the employee had helped me, and my win was in jeopardy. Then I woke up and realized it was just a dream, so a double let down.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate when I'm watching an unboxing on an item on Youtube and the reviewer says "And here is the item itself". What else would it be other than itself?


----------



## komorikun

Either the college boys above me are exercising or gay sex is happening. Or maybe they are moving furniture late at night.


----------



## IcedOver

My co-worker is taking a trip to Brazil, I believe for a wedding party. I'm not sure how long he's staying, but he has to get a Visa, and to do that, he has to visit the Brazilian consulate in New York, from Pittsburgh. He has to jump through these hoops just to visit that country . . . yet in the U.S. we let people schlep their hides across our borders and stay, and you're looked at as awful if you want to do anything to stop it or get these people out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I thought my 10 year old Samsung monitor finally gave up just now. Was making coffee and I saw it go dark (which often just means it's gone into power saving mode). But usually when it's in power saving mode, the blue power light flashes. I pushed a keyboard button (which usually wakes it up) and nothing happened. Turns out the power cable had worked itself loose in the back. That's never happened before. Weird.

So.....ten years of all day every day use and counting.


----------



## komorikun

Target has way faster shipping than Amazon. I swear to god, Amazon is slow to ship *on purpose* if you don't have Prime.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Target has way faster shipping than Amazon. I swear to god, Amazon is slow to ship *on purpose* if you don't have Prime.


 Yep. That's what I noticed too. They hold your order back or something if you don't have Prime. And I don't order enough stuff to justify it. It always takes at least a couple days before they ship.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. That's what I noticed too. They hold your order back or something if you don't have Prime. And I don't order enough stuff to justify it. It always takes at least a couple days before they ship.


That just depends on the business who is shipping the product. If they aren't part of the prime thing, then they are usually slow to ship, even if you have prime. I have prime and about half of the things I buy are like that. It makes me want to quit using it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

finallyclosed said:


> That just depends on the business who is shipping the product. If they aren't part of the prime thing, then they are usually slow to ship, even if you have prime. I have prime and about half of the things I buy are like that. It makes me want to quit using it.


 What about the stuff that says you'll have it by tomorrow if you use Prime? Does it still take a long time if you order one of those items?

I actually avoid ordering things where it says order fulfilled by Amazon because I tend to order stuff that costs under $25 and then have to pay for shipping. The thing about it is the stuff that you order that isn't fulfilled by Amazon often ships and arrives much faster. And is often free shipping as well.

I have noticed though that when you order car parts from Amazon, they ship faster than most other things. Not sure why that is.


----------



## IcedOver

I missed out on the One Chip Challenge in which you get one chip in a coffin-shaped container -- the spiciest chip in the world made with powder from the hottest pepper, the Carolina Reaper. This was done by celebrities and athletes in online videos. You're supposed to eat it on camera and send the video to the company. A woman on a news show threw up on camera after eating the chip. I didn't know about this until a few days ago. The chips are all sold out, or going for $50 plus online. I love spicy stuff and probably could have done it. I got some chips from the maker of this One Chip -- Paqui. They're Haunted Ghost Pepper chips, and I'd heard they were scorching. The first few chips were very hot, but not as hot as a fresh habanero pepper which I've split with my brother a couple times. Since then, the spiciness of the chips has barely phased me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not amused. USPS screwed up again. Ordered something on Amazon. USPS shipping. Looked on there this morning and it said it was out for delivery (which always means it will be here that day). Mail truck came and went. No package. Looked on the official USPS tracking site and it says it arrived at a distribution center hundreds of miles away today at about the same time Amazon said it was out for delivery. So, Amazon's tracking info is likely wrong. However that happens. 

I'm glad I don't "have a life" or this would actually be a major inconvenience. Most people don't have time to sit around watching for the mail truck. Imagine if you rushed home to get your package and it wasn't even there.


----------



## Chevy396

Every time I watch The Good Doctor it reminds me that I probably have Asperger's. Kind of glad it's not diagnosed though. Most of the people I've known with diagnosed Asperger's were pretty bad people. Not saying they all are, I know they're not, just saying that I don't want that stigma attached to me. And if I do qualify for the diagnosis, it would be very low on the spectrum. I'm also really good at hiding what's bothering me around people. So good luck pinning that crap on me. ;P


----------



## komorikun




----------



## komorikun

Amazon is being fast for once in a blue moon. I ordered K-Cups for my work coffee (since my employer is coffee stingy) this morning and it is arriving tomorrow!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now I’m 30. I actually belong in this thread


----------



## DarrellLicht

Canadian Brotha said:


> Now I'm 30. I actually belong in this thread


Welcome to the club, old man!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

DarrellLicht said:


> Welcome to the club, old man!


*Salutes*


----------



## komorikun

Gross. One of the college boys must have gotten lucky tonight. I hear a squeaky bed. First time I've heard that noise since moving here.


----------



## komorikun

Man, I'm not sure what the hell I'm going to do from December 23 to January 2nd. I got 10 days off. Don't have enough savings to go on vacation somewhere. Plus airfare is super expensive during that time of year. Nor am I really thrilled with the idea of traveling alone. All my moves (incl. international ones) were done alone but that is different from a short visit. 

I wouldn't mind seeing my sister but she has no money to come visit. Can't go to see her since she lives with 2 other people. My dad hung up the phone on me last I talked to him. Not that he ever visits me or my sister. I haven't seen him in 6 years and my sister hasn't seen him in 7 or 8 years. 

Not that I give a flying crap about Christmas. I haven't celebrated Christmas in over a decade so. I never buy presents for others and I never receive any. The most I've gotten was a couple gift cards from my 2 previous supervisors. ($100 Amazon one and a $50 Macy's one)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This just figures. Ever since we've lived here the water heater pilot light would occasionally randomly go out for no apparent reason. For the first few years it was pretty easy to relight it aside from getting down on the floor inside a room the side of a closet and trying to peer through that little window on the bottom of the water heater to see if it was lit.

Last few years it's been getting harder and harder to light. Well, it lights but it won't stay lit. I usually do eventually get it to stay lit but last time it took two hours and my knees were sore for a week. 

That was a few months ago and now it's out again. This time it won't stay lit. I've tried cleaning out that dust screen and every other trick I've picked up over the years. That thing is a POS.


----------



## komorikun

My god. I'm turning into my dad. As I putter around the house, I fart. I even fart walking around stores sometimes too. Lately not at stores so much for some reason though.

My dad farts as he walks to the kitchen to make coffee in the morning. He used to torture me and my sister when he'd take us to the supermarket and he'd fart really horrific stinky ones. But we couldn't escape since he would rush through the aisles of the supermarket like a madman with the cart. It was our only chance to get food for the week.


----------



## Sus y

Canadian Brotha said:


> Now I'm 30. I actually belong in this thread


:clap. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sus y said:


> :clap. Happy belated birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Gross. One of the college boys must have gotten lucky tonight. I hear a squeaky bed. First time I've heard that noise since moving here.


Yep, I had a similar situation a few months ago when a younger guy was in the place next to me, heard his girl moaning. That was the first time I heard sex taking place. Currently an attractive younger woman is in the place, and a gentleman caller is frequently over late, but either she knows the thinness of the walls and limits their action to his place, or they're really quiet.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Yep, I had a similar situation a few months ago when a younger guy was in the place next to me, heard his girl moaning. That was the first time I heard sex taking place. Currently an attractive younger woman is in the place, and a *gentleman caller* is frequently over late, but either she knows the thinness of the walls and limits their action to his place, or they're really quiet.


I like that word- gentleman caller. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to live somewhere where I can be boring & weird & feel loved for it


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> This just figures. Ever since we've lived here the water heater pilot light would occasionally randomly go out for no apparent reason. For the first few years it was pretty easy to relight it aside from getting down on the floor inside a room the side of a closet and trying to peer through that little window on the bottom of the water heater to see if it was lit.
> 
> Last few years it's been getting harder and harder to light. Well, it lights but it won't stay lit. I usually do eventually get it to stay lit but last time it took two hours and my knees were sore for a week.
> 
> That was a few months ago and now it's out again. This time it won't stay lit. I've tried cleaning out that dust screen and every other trick I've picked up over the years. That thing is a POS.


It's the thermo/thermal couple that's gone bad and needs replacing.


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to live somewhere where I can be boring & weird & feel loved for it


I wonder if communes are an option, sometimes. Though I really don't want to have to be that embedded in a community.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SofaKing said:


> It's the thermo/thermal couple that's gone bad and needs replacing.


 I think they're just going to replace the whole water heater. This place was built in 2005 or so and that's the original water heater. It's a cheap one anyway and even good ones rarely last this long. Frankly, I don't want to wait until the thing springs a leak and floods the place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> I wonder if communes are an option, sometimes. Though I really don't want to have to be that embedded in a community.


Yeah, it might be an interesting experience for a few months but I'm not sure it's something I could do long term either


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> This just figures. Ever since we've lived here the water heater pilot light would occasionally randomly go out for no apparent reason. For the first few years it was pretty easy to relight it aside from getting down on the floor inside a room the side of a closet and trying to peer through that little window on the bottom of the water heater to see if it was lit.
> 
> Last few years it's been getting harder and harder to light. Well, it lights but it won't stay lit. I usually do eventually get it to stay lit but last time it took two hours and my knees were sore for a week.
> 
> That was a few months ago and now it's out again. This time it won't stay lit. I've tried cleaning out that dust screen and every other trick I've picked up over the years. That thing is a POS.





SofaKing said:


> It's the thermo/thermal couple that's gone bad and needs replacing.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I think they're just going to replace the whole water heater. This place was built in 2005 or so and that's the original water heater. It's a cheap one anyway and even good ones rarely last this long. Frankly, I don't want to wait until the thing springs a leak and floods the place.


 Well, today was the day. It's done but it sucked. Because my mom and dad are the way they are, they know absolutely nothing about finding a contractor or a plumber or any of that. Which, OK, I don't either. But I don't own the place. They've been paying for this place for over a decade and have not done a bit of research into getting things fixed when they break.

So we hired some people to come out and do the job. They did the job but they were super unprofessional. They made a mess draining the old tank because it was so full of gunk it clogged up the drain spout.

They ended up having to remove the spout and just let the water gush out and kind of direct it into the drain by holding something in front of it. When I realized what they were going to do I ran to get my shop vac hose and got back with it just in time to see water going everywhere.

Fortunately, he took my advice and used the hose and that worked better than I expected, minimizing the mess. My deal is why didn't they think of that? They had this huge truck sitting outside and they didn't have some kind of hose?

And the guy who was doing most of the work was using a leatherman tool for half the stuff. He knew what he was doing but he was just doing everything the hard way and not using proper tools.

In the end, after they left I got suspicious of the gas lines they put back on and started sniffing the joints. Sure enough, one of them smelled like gas. So we called the gas company to come out and ended up standing out front for half an hour. Guy came in and used his fancy gas sniffer to confirm one of the joints was leaking. He tightened that up but I'm still paranoid about it because gas scares the hell out of me.

It's a nice water heater they put in but we won't be calling those guys anymore. I don't know what we'll do if we start smelling gas again. I guess we'll call the gas company again. I don't think it was a huge leak but my thing is that if there's even a tiny bit of gas in my air, I'm not wanting to breathe it.

I keep driving myself going back in there and sniffing that pipe. :lol


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, today was the day. It's done but it sucked. Because my mom and dad are the way they are, they know absolutely nothing about finding a contractor or a plumber or any of that. Which, OK, I don't either. But I don't own the place. They've been paying for this place for over a decade and have not done a bit of research into getting things fixed when they break.
> 
> So we hired some people to come out and do the job. They did the job but they were super unprofessional. They made a mess draining the old tank because it was so full of gunk it clogged up the drain spout.
> 
> They ended up having to remove the spout and just let the water gush out and kind of direct it into the drain by holding something in front of it. When I realized what they were going to do I ran to get my shop vac hose and got back with it just in time to see water going everywhere.
> 
> Fortunately, he took my advice and used the hose and that worked better than I expected, minimizing the mess. My deal is why didn't they think of that? They had this huge truck sitting outside and they didn't have some kind of hose?
> 
> And the guy who was doing most of the work was using a leatherman tool for half the stuff. He knew what he was doing but he was just doing everything the hard way and not using proper tools.
> 
> In the end, after they left I got suspicious of the gas lines they put back on and started sniffing the joints. Sure enough, one of them smelled like gas. So we called the gas company to come out and ended up standing out front for half an hour. Guy came in and used his fancy gas sniffer to confirm one of the joints was leaking. He tightened that up but I'm still paranoid about it because gas scares the hell out of me.
> 
> It's a nice water heater they put in but we won't be calling those guys anymore. I don't know what we'll do if we start smelling gas again. I guess we'll call the gas company again. I don't think it was a huge leak but my thing is that if there's even a tiny bit of gas in my air, I'm not wanting to breathe it.
> 
> I keep driving myself going back in there and sniffing that pipe.


Yikes...fingers crossed.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> So we hired some people to come out and do the job. They did the job but they were super unprofessional. They made a mess draining the old tank because it was so full of gunk it clogged up the drain spout.
> 
> They ended up having to remove the spout and just let the water gush out and kind of direct it into the drain by holding something in front of it. When I realized what they were going to do I ran to get my shop vac hose and got back with it just in time to see water going everywhere.
> 
> Fortunately, he took my advice and used the hose and that worked better than I expected, minimizing the mess. My deal is why didn't they think of that? They had this huge truck sitting outside and they didn't have some kind of hose?


That's weird. There was leak from the water heater at my previous apartment (the one with the roommate in my current city). I was the one to discover the leak. The water heater was in the storage closet. I went in there one day to grab a shopping bag and and the carpet was all wet. Like soaked. Actually I had noticed the carpet being a bit damp the previous few weeks on a couple occasions but had thought my roommate had gotten wet by hanging his wet gym clothes in there. The apartment smelled a little moldy but I thought maybe that was just cause of the climate here. My stupid roommate noticed too. You know what he did? He just put on some of that Glade air freshener. The kind that uses electricity to melt some waxy substance. :roll Such an idiot.

According to the plumber it must have been leaking for a long time. Like several months. It starts slowly and gradually leaks more and more. Since I wasn't working at the time I was home for when the plumber replaced the water heater and before that replaced the toilet. Friendly, talkative youngish plumber.

When he replaced the water heater I saw that he drained it first. And he put a hose from the water heater, through a window in the hallway, out to the courtyard where it drained.

A week later I saw the hose again. Apparently another apartment's water heater was leaking. Guess they put them all in at around the same time, so they were all falling apart at the same time.

The plumber told me that another unit's water heater had been replaced a couple months prior and that no one noticed the leak until it had not only gone through the floor of the 3rd floor, but into the 2nd floor, and finally into the 1st floor's apartment. Guess these people weren't going into their storage closet much at all.


----------



## BeHereNow

If I hold smoke in my lungs for long enough I can't see it when I exhale which makes me think my lungs have soaked it all up.

And how much blacker would that make my lungs and how many times would I have to do it to make my lungs start to turn black?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That's weird. There was leak from the water heater at my previous apartment (the one with the roommate in my current city). I was the one to discover the leak. The water heater was in the storage closet. I went in there one day to grab a shopping bag and and the carpet was all wet. Like soaked. Actually I had noticed the carpet being a bit damp the previous few weeks on a couple occasions but had thought my roommate had gotten wet by hanging his wet gym clothes in there. The apartment smelled a little moldy but I thought maybe that was just cause of the climate here. My stupid roommate noticed too. You know what he did? He just put on some of that Glade air freshener. The kind that uses electricity to melt some waxy substance. :roll Such an idiot.
> 
> According to the plumber it must have been leaking for a long time. Like several months. It starts slowly and gradually leaks more and more. Since I wasn't working at the time I was home for when the plumber replaced the water heater and before that replaced the toilet. Friendly, talkative youngish plumber.
> 
> When he replaced the water heater I saw that he drained it first. And he put a hose from the water heater, through a window in the hallway, out to the courtyard where it drained.
> 
> A week later I saw the hose again. Apparently another apartment's water heater was leaking. Guess they put them all in at around the same time, so they were all falling apart at the same time.
> 
> The plumber told me that another unit's water heater had been replaced a couple months prior and that no one noticed the leak until it had not only gone through the floor of the 3rd floor, but into the 2nd floor, and finally into the 1st floor's apartment. Guess these people weren't going into their storage closet much at all.


 Well, what happened with ours is that you're technically supposed to drain them every few months or so. After a while sediment and all kinds of **** starts building up in there (even clean water has some gunk in it). The sediment generally tends to settle at the bottom.

Well, our place was built somewhere around 2004ish and that was the original water heater. No one even thought about draining it for years. I didn't know you were supposed to. And my mom is the type who thinks you just buy things and run them into the ground. She doesn't think about safety or what's gonna happen if the ****ing thing blows up or pops a gasket and floods the place or something random (something's gotta give eventually).

So yeah. She doesn't know the meaning of the word maintenance. She never has any of this stuff checked by professionals unless something goes wrong. Anyway, cheap water heaters last about 10 years, give or take. I noticed when they were taking the old one out that someone had written on the back that the burner and several other parts were replaced in 2008. It must have already died once sometime back then but I don't actually remember it.

So what happened this time was some part failed (probably one of the same ones that was replaced ten years ago) and they came out to look at it and told us it was going to be about $300 to replace just that part on a water heater that was well past it's expected life and a whole new water heater would be about $850 installed.

So, yes. Normally, when the tank is changed out they hook up a hose to the drain spout and drain it without incident. In our case, there was so much **** built up in the bottom of it that when they turned on the valve, it instantly blocked the drain spout so the water wouldn't come out. It's a bad idea to move a 40 gallon tank full of water so they had to get that water out of it somehow.

The only thing left to do was to actually remove the drain valve assembly and let the water spray out willy nilly. I'm just not sure why an actual licensed and experienced plumber wouldn't have had a better idea than potentially flooding the place. The idiot actually used the front panel of our furnace to hold in front of the water and tried to direct it into the drain that way. The water was cold by that time (water heater had been off for days). Shop vac hose was just a little bigger than the hole. All he had to do was hold it there and the water went right into the drain. I know they had a shop vac in the truck. Or at least you'd think a professional plumber would have one. For that matter, they could have used something as simple as a dryer vent hose. Anything would have probably been better than just letting the water spray everywhere.

I don't know. I guess I should have tried to read some reviews online and find a good plumber but at the time I had been feeling very ill for some reason and wasn't thinking all that well. My mom was typically disengaged from getting anything done and didn't want to discuss it or the options or the price or anything else, for that matter. True to form, she was in bed with her door locked the whole time they were here.

The original water heater was a piece of ****. Probably the cheapest thing they could find that would hold water. I'm surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## komorikun

My sister can be so full of crap. She'll start saying to me that she is really single. That her live-in boyfriend is more like a roommate since they haven't had sex in 2 weeks and they rarely sleep in the same bed or go out and do things together.

Never mind the fact that when they* did* have a near break up, she was told she had to move out by the end of the month and she was packing up her crap for a week or so. So obviously her living there is predicated on them being a couple.

She has a history of exaggerating things. Like when she visited me in Japan she claimed she only had like 3 pairs of pants. So I bought her some pants. Then when I came back to America and stayed at her place, I discovered a closet full of tons of clothes.

Years ago she used to say that she has gained a *ton of weight* and has a big pot belly. Then when I visit, I find that she has barely gained any weight at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's 81 degrees in my room and the window has been open all night. They're killing me with this heat!


----------



## komorikun

I hear the squeaky bed again. uke


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I hear the squeaky bed again. uke


 How do you know he isn't humping a blowup doll?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So after the water heater incident, we ended up buying a combination carbon monoxide detector and gas leak detector. I tested the gas leak detector by turning on the gas to the stove and holding it near that. I never thought to check the carbon monoxide detector part of it until I watched a youtube video of some guy checking it with his oven.

So, plugged the thing up and let it "warm up" (or do whatever those detectors do when you first plug them in). I started up the oven at 450. I wasn't really even expecting it to register anything. But almost as soon as the oven started, the reading on the display jumped to 68 PPM. Over the next few minutes it went as high as 280 PPM. Then started going back down. Finally went back below 30 PPM (undetectable with this unit). 

Unfortunately, our range hood doesn't vent outside. It just recirculates. Never even thought about it. So when the oven first starts is when it makes a lot of CO. I wonder if that's why I get so many headaches. Everything else that's gas here is vented. It's unbelievably stupid that they don't have to vent these things.

I will be opening windows from now on when I use that damn thing.


----------



## komorikun

Why are we here? What's life all about?
Is God really real, or is there some doubt?
Well, tonight, we're going to sort it all out,
For, tonight, it's 'The Meaning of Life'.

What's the point of all this hoax?
Is it the chicken and the egg time? Are we just yolks?
Or, perhaps, we're just one of God's little jokes.
Well, ça c'est 'The Meaning of Life'.

Is life just a game where we make up the rules
While we're searching for something to say,
Or are we just simply spiralling coils
Of self-replicating DN-- nay, nay, nay, nay, nay, nay, nay.

What is life? What is our fate?
Is there a Heaven and Hell? Do we reincarnate?
Is mankind evolving, or is it too late?
Well, tonight, here's 'The Meaning of Life'.

For millions, this 'life' is a sad vale of tears,
Sitting 'round with really nothing to say
While the scientists say we're just simply spiralling coils
Of self-replicating DN-- nay, nay, nay, nay, nay, nay, nay.

So, just why-- why are we here,
And just what-- what-- what-- what do we fear?
Well, ce soir, for a change, it will all be made clear,
For this is 'The Meaning of Life'. C'est le sens de la vie.
This is 'The Meaning of Life'.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This headache is kicking my ***.


----------



## komorikun

As the teenage boys exit the clown car (aka the upstairs apartment), they both say "F____ you Danny." Then they stomp/run the down the stairs which are next to my front door.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should’ve thought of this a while ago, I’ll rest more comfortably tonight


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Remember when Duracell batteries used to be good? Back in the day I don't remember a single Duracell leaker unless it was in something that sat for years. I have had so many Duracell AAs leak and corrode all to feck in the past few years it's unbelievable. How could what used to be the best batteries be utter shyt now?


----------



## MCHB

Meeting my ex for coffee on Saturday which should be interesting. I'm anxious about it, but it's kind of a science experiment in a way. One of my buddies is best friends with one of his exes and it got me curious if I can do the same with one of mine lol. It's worked okay on facebook for the past year or so but yeah...a lotta memories. When looking back I try to focus on the positive stuff and let go of the negative crap. I don't forget the negative stuff mind you, rather I view them as life lessons.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a mouse in my place again. He crawled up on the futon while I was on it. I chased him into the furnace closet where he came from and put phone books against the slit at the bottom so he can't come back in.


----------



## Satsugai

Looking for a job is so stressful and draining...


----------



## sanspants08

One day I'll not work overnights. 

Naaah, I'll probably *always* work overnights...


----------



## IcedOver

I shouldn't have downed that can of coconut water (with sugar added) so quickly. Mmm, it was delicious. Now for the rest of the work day I'm going to be yearning for more coconut water.


----------



## IcedOver

I have a mouse interested in my place again. I had put up phone books to block the slit at the bottom of the furnace closet where he gets in my place, but had to take them up yesterday. I forgot to put them back before leaving for work, and I heard the tell-tale sound of him coming in from under the door. I guess he went right for under my fridge because he spotted me. I poked a stick under the fridge as I did the other day, and he gave a small yelling noise like a squirrel makes when it's pissed. I couldn't bar up the door because I wanted him to go back, so I left for work and came back not knowing if he was in or out. I barred up the door, so now I'm unsure if he's stuck in my place (and the building, by extension, as he can get under my door into the hallway) or back in the walls.


----------



## IcedOver

I had several very vivid dreams last night, one of which I recall feeling like a complete narrative. Unfortunately I can't remember a single detail of any of them save for a few words and one idea.


----------



## MCHB

Contemplating moving somewhere closer to work...I moved back in with my folks when a relationship fell apart and I tanked into a horrid bout of depression...between everything from then and now and with me working again (not to mention the 30 minute commute to work and 45 minute commute home) it might be that time. I appreciate what they've done for me, just yeah.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mother bought two roasts because we disagreed on how to cook it and therefore she bought two and said I could cook mine the way I want to. I just put the one she bought for me in and she started trying to tell me how to cook it anyway and got all nasty with me when I reminded her why she bought two. So now I'm not eating any of it. Fuk that. She can have the fukkin thing. I'll just let it sit. Or I'll give it to my sister and she can feed it to her damn dog.

She didn't ASK me if I wanted her to buy two. I didn't ASK her to buy me one. She just did it. Now she wants to dangle it over my head about what she spent on it. I'm so sick of her crap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I do nothing else next year I at least have to get my driver’s license


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother bought two roasts because we disagreed on how to cook it and therefore she bought two and said I could cook mine the way I want to. I just put the one she bought for me in and she started trying to tell me how to cook it anyway and got all nasty with me when I reminded her why she bought two. So now I'm not eating any of it. Fuk that. She can have the fukkin thing. I'll just let it sit. Or I'll give it to my sister and she can feed it to her damn dog.
> 
> She didn't ASK me if I wanted her to buy two. I didn't ASK her to buy me one. She just did it. Now she wants to dangle it over my head about what she spent on it. I'm so sick of her crap.


Over-controlling personalities are the best.  >


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Drug out an old lava lamp we had years and years ago. I had kind of forgotten about it. Well, didn't really forget about it. It's just that it's not really the kind I like. I like the usual ones you always see that look kind of cone shaped. This one has like an ocean-themed base and cap with whales and dolphins and so forth on it. 

Anyway, the thing was foggy all those years ago as I recall so I'm trying to see if I can kind of bring it back by cycling it on and off with a timer. I think maybe the biggest part of the problem was we had it sitting on a shelf where the whole shelf would move and shake it around whenever someone walked by. I guess nothing lost if it doesn't come back. 

I think I want to get a new one with green lava. I always loved them but never had one of my own.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Drug out an old lava lamp we had years and years ago. I had kind of forgotten about it. Well, didn't really forget about it. It's just that it's not really the kind I like. I like the usual ones you always see that look kind of cone shaped. This one has like an ocean-themed base and cap with whales and dolphins and so forth on it.
> 
> Anyway, the thing was foggy all those years ago as I recall so I'm trying to see if I can kind of bring it back by cycling it on and off with a timer. I think maybe the biggest part of the problem was we had it sitting on a shelf where the whole shelf would move and shake it around whenever someone walked by. I guess nothing lost if it doesn't come back.
> 
> I think I want to get a new one with green lava. I always loved them but never had one of my own.


 Went to the store today to try and find a 25 watt bulb (It says 25 watts max on the sticker) and simply could not find one. So....I came back home and reluctantly put a 40 watt appliance bulb in it. It actually does seem to be working a bit better but it still has lots of tiny globs of "lava" that don't seem to want to do much other than stick to the glass.

I'm kinda scared of it but I'll leave the 40 watt in there and see what happens, I guess.


----------



## IcedOver

The last day I didn't work was 11/26, and I'm not anticipating having a day off (including Sunday) until next Wednesday or Thursday. I'm running down.


----------



## IcedOver

My sister and her husband divorced in 2015 after 25 years of marriage and two children. Apparently he was hiding money away, or something (I've never really gotten a handle on what happened). They didn't have the most loving marriage anyway, but it was an amicable divorce. I never had a good relationship, or much of any relationship at all, with him, and do feel he doesn't like me much. Still, I feel bad for him, especially around the holidays. They both worked (my sister less when she had the kids), but he worked two jobs to support his family, and they have an okay-sized suburban house. Probably more his money than hers went into it. Yet after the divorce, she got the house and the dogs (even though one is a German shepherd which was more his idea than hers), and he moved into an apartment (the kids are 19 and 23, grown).

Since the divorce, he has essentially been deleted from our family. I thought he might be invited on the big holidays, but aside from one of their daughter's birthdays over a year ago, he hasn't been over at all. Their daughters go over his place, and they do stuff together, so that's something, but I don't know what he does on Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas, stuff like that. His mom passed when he was younger, and his dad in the '90s, so I think we were sort of his family. He probably goes to his brother's in Virginia, but I'm not sure. Just so long as he isn't sitting in his apartment alone on Christmas, as that can be very damaging, I feel.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't believe my betta is still alive. I think I bought him last September. He's given me some scares (mostly due to my inexperience and ignorance) but he always bounced back. Ironically, he was an inexpensive betta from a local department store. I knew I didn't know what I was doing with fish when I bought him so I couldn't justify spending 20 bucks on a fish that might die in a week. 

After I got him home I noticed one of his gills is deformed so he has an asymmetrical flare. I thought that possibly that might make him weaker and more prone to not surviving but so far, I think he might be my longest lived betta yet. I did have one many years ago that lived a while but I don't think it was this long.

I've learned through trial and error that fish tend to do best when you don't mess with them too much. Just do regular water changes, use Prime and don't feed them a ton. I tend to get anxious when I'm doing water changes and/or make myself do them when I'm not feeling well. It's kind of hard to mess up a water change bad enough to kill your fish but the few things that can go wrong tend to go wrong when I'm in a rush to get it over with. I bought him a bigger tank than he needed in the first place so that I didn't have to do constant water changes. It can usually wait a couple of days.

Whenever I have had accidents with bettas it has always been right after a water change. Never from leaving them alone.


----------



## MCHB

Accidentally started the "Beer Friday" club on facebook. It aint a group but the rules consist of:

First intoxication:
"1. Get intoxicated
2. Offer sagely advice
3. Taylor Swift is awesome!"

Inner sancum consists of getting drunk on
1. alcoholic beverages of choice 
2. not be offended by arbitrary B.S,
3. Wait...what?
5. while the posting of Taylor Swift videos is encouraged, it isn;t enforced
4. Be awesome!

Of the 5 ryles...4 is the must impertant! Also Friday because the whole spirit of "Beer Friday" is in the making of through the week.

...not to be confused with the give no forks club,,,we vakey knives and spoons!


----------



## komorikun

Hope this new coat works out well. I tried it on at the store but they didn't have color/size I wanted. They had green in the right size but I want black. So I bought it on their website last night. $120.

It's not the warmest coat but it doesn't get super duper cold here like NYC. My current poofy coat is a bit overkill for this weather. Plus I look like the Michelin man in it. But the hoodies I own are not warm enough. Need something in between.

https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/womens-pseudio-long-jacket-nf0a37h4?variationId=JK3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I am seriously beginning to think my only way away from here is to leave with a few hundred dollars in hand and hope that I can survive the rough patch to make a proper go of things wherever I land


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> I am seriously beginning to think my only way away from here is to leave with a few hundred dollars in hand and hope that I can survive the rough patch to make a proper go of things wherever I land


 Good luck if you do but that kind of a move should probably be reserved for last resort. It's scary to think about because bad things can happen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Good luck if you do but that kind of a move should probably be reserved for last resort. It's scary to think about because bad things can happen.


Ain't jumping ship to sink or swim yet but by if don't manage to change things in 2018 there's really no reason not to since I've already wasted more than enough of my life


----------



## Canadian Brotha

30 years & 30 days


----------



## EarthDominator

Conversation with myself during the lunch break at my internship:

_Sitting around a table with 7 other coworkers, as they are talking with eachother._
--Just eat your lunch and we'll head back up again.
But shouldn't I stay longer? Since it's polite maybe?
--Don't think so, no one is talking to me.
Well, still.
_I finish eating my lunch._
--Let's head back up, we're only bothering them with my existence.
_I leave the lunch room and head back up._


----------



## ericspade

Woke up started making it a habit to listen to Les Brown a motivational speaker. Got this app of his on my phone that has a couple clips of his motivations on it. Really starting to take time to listen to at least 5 in the morning about a 1/2 worth or so. I have trouble getting out of bed and thinking of the challenges of the next day. Its been something I've dealt with for as long as I can remember. These clips are helping me out, making me think of myself vs others and what matters to me. Its not bad being selfish >

Things that scare me.. believing I'm good enough to be the person that I see and envision as the best me. It terrifies me thinking about what people think and thats what I'm struggling with now. Trying to overcome that. :banana


----------



## IcedOver

What a sh!t day yesterday was. I have worked every single day from 11/27 on, and yesterday was awful at work. Then we had yet another painful loss to the Patriots when it looked like we were finally going to beat those fvckers. Then I had to deal with more work sh!t in the evening, and it didn't go well. I'm throwing up my hands with this job. I can't take it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m not sure how to tell my mom that she makes me feel terrible about myself


----------



## IcedOver

What do restaurant workers do when they're closing up and they still have a ton of food left unsold? Do they just grab handfuls of it and down it? I was just in a Subway at 7:30 p.m. -- nobody else in the place, but tons of food still in the bins. It's a shame if it goes to waste. I wonder if the employees just take some home or whatever.


----------



## Esugi78

IcedOver said:


> What do restaurant workers do when they're closing up and they still have a ton of food left unsold? Do they just grab handfuls of it and down it? I was just in a Subway at 7:30 p.m. -- nobody else in the place, but tons of food still in the bins. It's a shame if it goes to waste. I wonder if the employees just take some home or whatever.


It depends on the restaurant policy. Most corporate eatery has guides on what need to be thrown out daily, and what can be kept until expiration date. Mind you sometimes they're not followed to the letter when such place is owned individually through franchising. Some cheap-*** owners might just "extend" the expiration dates of food items by instructing their employees to not throw away food items for a few days after expiry date. If you think that's gross, you don't want to know what some restaurants do to their leftover... especially Chinese buffet... Just... don't... ask... lol


----------



## Esugi78

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm not sure how to tell my mom that she makes me feel terrible about myself


How'd she make you feel terrible about yourself?


----------



## IcedOver

My co-worker, three feet away, is ill. I'm getting "sympathetic" ill feelings which will probably turn into real illness this evening. Trying to breathe as little as possible.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

This is the third time, i've had to emphasize with this guy, that i am not attracted to him..

He's slick, i must say, with an MD in psychology. He, like other males in the past try to come across as "platonic". Since i'm not attracted to them, i don't think about that.

But every once in a while? They suddenly "pounce" or slip and say how they really feel. I will immediately set ANOTHER boundary. They usually try playing it off as a joke. But once they see i'm not playing, nor willing to risk my marriage on someone like them? They do one of two things.

Immediately stop speaking to me or calling.. that's the majority of them.

Or simply accept the fact, they aren't what i'm attracted to, even in my weakest moments. (Rarely does that happen if they just say "Okay, i respect that, and resume our friendship).

I just had to set this guy straight today, and he did not return my text.

I mean seriously.. there's no WAY i can be attracted to him. 

His teeth are gray, he's older and looks it, ladies only try talking to him because he has a secure pension check every month. I can't be with a male that "shuffles" instead of walks, his shoulders are hunched. 

Nor do i like males that try to be everyone's friend, and has no damn back bone.

He's already with some other chick who "settled", and sleeps with him. But he said if we "got together" that would be a feather in his cap..

I almost f***cking vomited.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm fairly certain I just grew about an inch from correcting my posture. Amazing how much that can effect your height.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Esugi78 said:


> How'd she make you feel terrible about yourself?


Long story...


----------



## komorikun

Guess what I will be doing for Christmas?

* *




*Laundry.*

The last time I did the laundry was November 23rd. I'll bet the laundry room in the basement will be empty. hahahaha. Just like how I discovered laundromats are empty on Mother's Day, LOL. The one good thing about having a dead mother.


----------



## memyselfandi3699

I work with someone like that. She brags all the time that she doesn't really need this job, yet before she leaves she'll be sure to get a letter of recommendation. She has a file absolutely FULL of them and can get any job she wants. Yeah sure..while she's working for a temp service...LOL!!


----------



## komorikun

I'm doing the laundry. So many loads....oh god. This is going to take many hours.


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> I'm doing the laundry. So many loads....oh god. This is going to take many hours.


why do you have so much dirty laundry?


----------



## komorikun

andy1984thesecond said:


> why do you have so much dirty laundry?


I just got too lazy to do the laundry the last few weeks. Work has been rather intense since we had to do 4 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks. Also the laundry room is in the basement which is a pain in the butt. I have to go down the stairs, out the front door of my building, then walk a bit down a slope to enter the door to the basement. And there is only one washing machine and dryer. So I can't do multiple loads at once like I could at my previous apartment.

My next apartment I'm definitely going to try to find a place that has its own washer and dryer. In NYC that would have been impossible since only luxury places have that but here it's quite feasible.

I'm also washing my poof poof down jacket. I only wash it once a year since it's time consuming to dry it and repoof it. The feathers get all wet and clump together.


----------



## discoveryother

komorikun said:


> I just got too lazy to do the laundry the last few weeks. Work has been rather intense since we had to do 4 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks. Also the laundry room is in the basement which is a pain in the butt. I have to go down the stairs, out the front door of my building, then walk a bit down a slope to enter the door to the basement. And there is only one washing machine and dryer. So I can't do multiple loads at once like I could at my previous apartment.
> 
> My next apartment I'm definitely going to try to find a place that has its own washer and dryer. In NYC that would have been impossible since only luxury places have that but here it's quite feasible.
> 
> I'm also washing my poof poof down jacket. I only wash it once a year since it's time consuming to dry it and repoof it. The feathers get all wet and clump together.


yeah that does sound really time consuming.


----------



## komorikun

My wet puffy jacket has now been re-poofed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm also washing my *poof poof* down jacket. I only wash it once a year since it's time consuming to dry it and repoof it. The feathers get all wet and clump together.





komorikun said:


> My wet puffy jacket has now been *re-poofed*.


 :lol


----------



## pianist

I'm so embarrassed to be alive today. My whole life is one giant embarrassment.


----------



## Chevy396

Ma legs are getting huge from squats and hiking. That includes the butt. Starting to worry that I'm gay for slapping it so often. It's just amazing to feel how hard it is when a year ago I barely had any meat on it at all and it was soft and mushy.

Sorry, hopefully you weren't eating.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Man, that female can talk. 

Lord, she can talk all day and all night.

I guess when she was with her Trump-al-like husband, he must have cut her off quite a bit or ignored her.

She sees her brother and i are really good listeners, so she says whatever pops in her mind. And we respond to her. 

It makes me feel kind of bad for her.. She's been with that husband of hers for almost twenty years after stealing him from his wife and family. And all that time she's been with him, she had no one to talk to..

damn..


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just now dropped my keyboard again. I must have dropped every keyboard I have owned a whole bunch of times. And every time I think how dumb it is to drop something so big and seemingly easy to hang onto. It would have been just my luck if I broke the damn thing today when everything is closed. Then again, the day isn't over yet.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> Guess what I will be doing for Christmas?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laundry.*
> 
> The last time I did the laundry was November 23rd. I'll bet the laundry room in the basement will be empty. hahahaha. Just like how I discovered laundromats are empty on Mother's Day, LOL. The one good thing about having a dead mother.


You must have a lot of clothing.


----------



## komorikun

nubly said:


> You must have a lot of clothing.


No, not really. I reuse pants multiple times. Work shirts about 2 times. Home clothes I will wear for 3-5 days. I do have about 30 pairs of underwear though.


----------



## gnomealone

Phrase I hope to be able to say or think in 2018:

" My wet,*cold*, puffy soul has now been re-poofed":haha:lol


----------



## Chevy396

When you see a girl stripping on Christmas day, do you feel sorry for her, or do you envy all the money she is making?


----------



## nubly

solutionx said:


> When you see a girl stripping on Christmas day, do you feel sorry for her, or do you envy all the money she is making?


You go to strip clubs on Christmas?


----------



## Chevy396

nubly said:


> You go to strip clubs on Christmas?


No, it was an online ad.


----------



## Esugi78

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> Man, that female can talk.
> 
> Lord, she can talk all day and all night.
> 
> I guess when she was with her Trump-al-like husband, he must have cut her off quite a bit or ignored her.
> 
> She sees her brother and i are really good listeners, so she says whatever pops in her mind. And we respond to her.
> 
> It makes me feel kind of bad for her.. She's been with that husband of hers for almost twenty years after stealing him from his wife and family. And all that time she's been with him, she had no one to talk to..
> 
> damn..


Why feel bad for her? We love who we want to love. If she "steal" her husband from another family and stay with him for 20 years that means there's something about him that fill her right. And while maybe she talks a lot because presumably her hubby doesn't really listen to her, the fact that she's with him means that being listened to isn't that high on her priority list, or she always have been able to find someone else to fill that role


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

and some folks should just let people vent, and have their feelings on this forum instead of trying to play key board dr. phil..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

It's so interesting when i HAVE to call people on their bull sh**t, and they can't hide it any longer?

That look of flat hatred on their features.

They absolutely believe that a smile will cover their lies, while they are looking dead in your face.

Over the years, i will give you a lot lee way. But when you start taking advantage of that "lee way", i have to wake you up to reality, and quick.

Smoothing your bullsh**t over and pretending it didn't happened doesn't work well for me, either.

Just be accountable.. probably for once in your life..


----------



## IcedOver

What I'd like to yell at my upstairs neighbor: "Do you ever fvcking sleep?!? Do you ever turn off your TV? You're up all goddamn night, yet I've heard you complain about jot being able to sleep. Maybe if you turned off the TV and tried to sleep, you'd fvcking be able to! Damn it!!"


----------



## Sus y

solutionx said:


> When you see a girl stripping on Christmas day, do you feel sorry for her, or do you envy all the money she is making?


Neither, but if she took the decision of having that job for the money and wasn't because she was forced to/ didn't had another choice, I could even admire her, which doesn't mean admiring the job, the circumstances, the people that go there (I'm neither judging). You have to be brave, to feel confident and stronger than those who can hurt you to be in such stage. If she was forced, as so many women have, I can only sympathize with her pain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

solutionx said:


> When you see a girl stripping on Christmas day, do you feel sorry for her, or do you envy all the money she is making?


 I don't know that I specifically see them stripping on Christmas day. Unless you mean they're doing porn in general.

It kind of depends. Most of the time the women who end up in the adult industry have not had the most awesome lives and are not living under great circumstances. That is a given. Some of them are probably better equipped to navigate those waters than others and do not get as beat up by it as others.

In general, I don't think the outcome is that great for the vast majority of them. Especially as they get older and the money doesn't flow as easily for them as it once did. It's not a career. It's a grab your money and don't waste it and get out before you get stuck there kind of thing.

I mean, I don't really know what you're asking. The circumstances of most people's lives are not that good when you really get down to it. Porn/stripping/whatever just happens to be one of those things where you know if someone is doing it, they're probably not doing well in life (They're probably not heading down a path that's going to lead to a good place). You don't have to get to know them to guess that.


----------



## pianist

At 39 I've never lived further than 15 min from the house I grew up in.
I'm going to move away just so I can be somewhere where nobody knows me. I'll still be a sad virgin loser by my self but at least no one will know me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## IcedOver

I've only been to Five Guys once before when I got a hot dog and cajun fries. Today I didn't want the sodium that comes with both of those, so I just got fries, a "Little" cajun fry (which is still loaded with sodium). It's a pile of fries in a bag, nothing very "little" about it. The cajun seasoning is tasty, though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't believe it. It's the dead of winter and freezing cold outside and I've had to completely block off my bedroom heat vent because my dad runs the furnace until it's 83 in here constantly. It was either that or open the window. It was that bad. The heat in this place is unbelievable. 16% humidity in my room right now.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can't believe it. It's the dead of winter and freezing cold outside and I've had to completely block off my bedroom heat vent because my dad runs the furnace until it's 83 in here constantly. It was either that or open the window. It was that bad. The heat in this place is unbelievable. 16% humidity in my room right now.


You never have thermostat wars? I remember when I was 16 and stayed with my aunt in Washington, I'd turn the air conditioner down all the time since I was used to the heat, then she'd turn it up. Being from LA, I would normally just open the windows when it was hot and let the ocean breeze in. But my aunt was used to central air conditioning/heating and she lived on a large noisy street (like the TV was a bit hard to hear if you opened the windows). Plus she lived in a rather cool region.

I also would wear shorts and loose t-shirts when it was hot but she was wearing pants/jeans all year round.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> You never have thermostat wars? I remember when I was 16 and stayed with my aunt in Washington, I'd turn the air conditioner down all the time since I was used to the heat, then she'd turn it up. Being from LA, I would normally just open the windows when it was hot and let the ocean breeze in. But my aunt was used to central air conditioning/heating and she lived on a large noisy street (like the TV was a bit hard to hear if you opened the windows). Plus she lived in a rather cool region.
> 
> I also would wear shorts and loose t-shirts when it was hot but she was wearing pants/jeans all year round.


 I turn it down from time to time but he just turns it right back up. I think the furnace for this place is a bit larger than it needs but they put this one in because it was probably the smallest one they could buy for it. So as soon as it comes on you feel a massive blast of dry, hot air that feels like a desert.

I don't know how he can stand it. I fell asleep yesterday without a blanket and woke up sometime later sweating and couldn't go back to sleep until I put a fan on me.

The worst thing about it is they won't pick a conservative temperature to set it on and leave it there. It's either set at 80 degrees all the time or they turn it up and down constantly.

And what's even more bizarre is that if it was summer and it was 83 in here, they'd run the AC until it was 67 in here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

As I recall, my parents have about ten jugs of dollar store bleach stored in the garage. I'm assuming bleach freezes just like anything else. I wonder what's gonna happen when it warms up?


----------



## Chevy396

Holy Jesus, it's freezing in my room tonight. Must be planning to snow tomorrow, or tonight.


----------



## komorikun

Well, my dad came back from his month long cruise 3 days ago. My sister is trying to get $1700 from him to pay her rent.

He sent me a few texts on Friday asking when he could call to talk about my sister. He seemed suspicious. My sister told him she doesn't have the results back from the lab about her tumors.

I was at work when he texted and told him I wouldn't be done with work until 6:30pm. He then said that he will call Saturday. I also texted that *he should think of all the money he has saved by not visiting my sister in almost a decade*. And that she can't work right now, so if he can afford to.....

Maybe he took offense at that. I have not heard from him since then. No calls, no texts. Nada. He's avoiding my sister too.


----------



## komorikun

I even held back a little. I wanted to stay that *he has also saved quite a bit of money by never buying us Christmas or birthday presents either*.

It's so typical of him. My sister has a cancer scare and he avoids her because she is asking for money.

I'll bet even if my sister (or me) was on her deathbed, he would not visit. He'd make up some bull**** excuse that he has to take care of the old bag with dementia, so can't go.

He didn't visit his own sister either. She dealt with breast cancer for several years before biting the big one and he never once visited her. Only phone calls. And this isn't a guy who is afraid of traveling, he's been to zillions of countries.


----------



## greentea33

My dad is crap like that too. I was thinking the other day I would rather become homeless and lice and disease infested before I asked him for anything.

I dont ever want to talk to or see the guy again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why is it that people you haven't seen in forever always have to bring up something embarrassing the instant they see you again? It just never fails. My mother was talking to one of my uncles that I haven't seen since the 90s and he was retelling some embarrassing story about me from when I was a kid. Then later she's telling me about it and I realize he has this story memorized down to the finest details that I myself had even forgotten long ago and only remembered them because he did. And I'm like, really? This man hasn't seen me in this many years and this nonsense is the first thing he thinks about when he thinks about me?

People just suck. The last thing I really want to do at this point in my life is take a super awkward trip down memory lane and think about things I have happily forgotten.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Another time I went to see this guy who lived next door when I was growing up and the first thing his dad brought up was how one time when we were playing I accidentally ran into his son and knocked him over and caused him to hit his head really hard. Which, obviously, scared everyone (including me). He said it like it was my fault but he was sitting right there and saw what happened and he knew damn well it was an accident. He had never brought it up before and chose that time to say "Hey. Remember that?" 

I'm sitting there thinking "Your son was my best friend for several years back then and this is what you remember?". I don't know. It was just awkward and unexpected. I went to see those people out of respect to show them I hadn't forgotten them. Basically, after that, I just left. It was weird. I mean, how do you tell someone you really didn't mean to do something you obviously didn't do on purpose? WTF?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's very possible this is rock bottom...then again, new lows have this way of rising and infecting ironically


----------



## DarrellLicht

well, I pulled two boners at work. This second one I'm not sure they're going to let go very easily. And this supervisor I'm working for is particularly volatile. We have been at odds in the past, but for a little while we have got to a equal plane of understanding and he has even made flattering remarks to me frequently. But I find it doesn't take much for this guy to 180 on me. Which is exactly the reason I never respond well to compliments, attempts at flattery, or people who are overly friendly (they are especially the roller-coaster sort).

I can take the lumps. I have been for the past 12 years that I've worked here. I find the older I get, the more this workplace toxicity is wearing away the proverbial ambition/ethical veneer I may of had from the beginning. I always thought I could deal with this a lot better if I had the things in life that can balance this negativity out. But I can't have an open/intelligent conversation with my parents, my siblings hate each other, I don't know my cousins (many don't want a thing to do with each other). Although I have no trouble attracting women, but I find them in my region to be discriminatory compared to other places I've been (especially so if you were addressing your classmates).

What can I say, i'm 35 and I haven't done much in the way of planning my future. I don't believe I was ever offered any encouragement outside of the standards of the LDS priesthood. And when that fell through, I made my parents and a number of people disillusioned and doubtful of me. It all makes me feel so very alone and stranded in this world. I don't imagine I can live too much longer like this. 

Sink or swim, is this to be or not to be..


----------



## sabbath9

Grilled spam and cheese sandwich is delicious !!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It is not easy to change your life at my age. But then, maybe it's not easy at any age. Time is more restricted for older folks, I guess. The longer you wait, the harder it will be for you to get better, like a doctor once told me.


----------



## IcedOver

I was on the bus this evening and noticed someone had left their wallet on the seat. I looked to find an address inside so I could send it to them, and it was actually a former co-worker's wallet! What a nutty coincidence. Let them know, and they'll pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## IcedOver

It's a running joke between us at work about staying the night at the office, as we work evenings, but today I'm actually doing it. We are getting pelted by some freezing rain and snow, and we're trying to run a shift on Saturday as well, so rather than deal with going home and not being able to get back in, I just decided to stay. I'll also be able to let the other employees in, in case my fellow supervisor isn't able to get into town. Don't know how I'm going to sleep, but whatever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My dad is 74 & my mom will be 64 next week


----------



## 0589471

It's kind of unsettling watching my parents get old, and being financially & legally responsible for my mother. I really hope my dad's wife takes care of him, the poor man can barely walk anymore. It's so surreal being in this position and I am terrified of the day I lose them. I don't think I can handle another hospital trip with my mother, and signing papers and making these decisions. It's been almost year and she's still cancer free and I pray it stays that way. I feel responsible for making her happy, and I feel guilty I haven't been able to marry or give her grandchildren like she wants.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't believe the lady who gave me my vision test when I went to get my license last year didn't make me go get new glasses before I could take the test. I know damn well I didn't pass the vision test and she just ignored it.

I think the lady who gave me the road test let things slide too. I was so nervous about it because I was worried I'd have to parallel park (And knew I couldn't do it if I did). I got the feeling they kind of felt sorry for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure how I'll secure my future because I'm not sure how I'll secure today or tomorrow


----------



## hypestyle

sometimes it's good to find out a woman that you have a crush on has children, and that mitigates your interest. Not that they become less "attractive" after you find out the information, but in some cases, the ladies are married, or even if not, they have no intention to have any more children. Plus, they're almost always in a more advanced career position compared to me. So based on that, it kind of subtly allows me to process that they are not as "available" as I might consider them to be at first. It kind of allows me to not have lingering thoughts about wondering what their response would be if I asked them out. I can take myself out of the running, even though I wasn't really "in the running" to begin with, lol.


----------



## IcedOver

hypestyle said:


> sometimes it's good to find out a woman that you have a crush on has children, and that mitigates your interest.


It would completely destroy my interest. In fact, I don't allow myself to have interest in any woman until I find out that she doesn't have kids. Kids are a total deal breaker for me, virtually a hard limit. I put it in every ad I make that I'm only interested in women who don't have them. I've had to turn down interactions with several women because of this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Took care of our business account..

It was easier than i thought. I was actually stressing over the whole thing.

Now i have to deal with this lazy as** realtor, who got her panties in a hitch, when i finally had to light a fire under her flabby as** to have things fixed around the house.

I don't mind if she hired an incompetent handy man, as well as an incompetent electrician (who constantly smells of urine).. but if all i hear is excuses and lies for NOT doing your job, then obviously, i won't keep paying them to NOT do their job.

Her job was to have new screens put in. It's taking her 3 damn months, and 3 damn attempts to do this simple task. The first time? 6 weeks. Why? Because she bought them, and left them sitting in her garage for FOUR weeks.. They were the wrong size.

The second time, she brought them over? This only took 2 weeks after i lit that fire? She brought the wrong size again.

Third time.. She brought them in, after i had to light another fired under her crusty butt - wrong size again.

This is attempt #4? And now she's give short or abrupt answers as to when the screens will be ready..

I'm not going to stop reminding her, until this job gets done. If i don't? She's going to sit on the damn things for another 6 weeks. I called the screen makers at the hardware store, and they confirmed that it only takes 5-10 days to make these screens - and that's when they're in their busy season which is the summer.

When i told her this on her second attempt, it was obvious, that she lied as to why it took 6 weeks versus two.. She looked like she swallowed a turd..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

And i really don't want that electrician who smells of urine back in this house.

He's so fat, that he didn't see a rug we had in the middle of the floor, due to his huge gut.

He fell down, and started rolling on the floor. He said it might have damaged his knee replacement.

The guy has no insurance, and he fell down in the house, thank gawd it's a rental.. I immediately applied first aid, and made sure he was okay. wrapped his knee up in ice with an ace bandage.

His son in law, just stood there looking while shaking his head, and said "It happens a lot"..

When i reported this incident to the realtor, she didn't want to know about it. She completely ignored the incident. I figured out why? 

That guy is a "fall risk"..At any time, he can sue a resident because he tripped over something in their house, and they can be held liable. Makes sense.

Since, we don't own the house? He sure can't sue us.. It will fall back on the owner..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just another example of the trap


----------



## IcedOver

I'm a supervisor at at place where we have a lot of employee turnover, although not as bad as it used to be. The past few weeks we've been hiring folks for a month-long intensive project, and it's trying for me needing to meet and deal with new people, and be the sole supervisor for most of the daytime. As with anybody, people who have known you for a while, or who are simply more adaptable, are more okay with you. Very rarely you meet someone where it just doesn't click, or where outright animosity might exist. We're a very racially mixed company, and usually it's no problem; people are very harmonious. Again, very rarely, you get an employee where things don't gel, and you know it's at least partially racially based -- a black person who doesn't appreciate a square white man telling them what to do and is looking for any excuse to find fault. That happened a couple years ago where I got more attitude and aloofness than I've ever found in anybody I've worked with. Thankfully she didn't last long at this company. Now a recent hire is what I'd call "militantly stupid", not good speaking on the phone or pronouncing some words, and messy in execution. However, if you correct them, you're the one at fault, in their twisted logic, because I guess they have a right to be stupid. I had a brief meeting the second day she worked (I wasn't in the first day she was in) to correct some stuff she was doing wrong, and I just got silence, and then staring attitude. The intention isn't to pick on anybody but to ensure we have a standard. Since then I've offered a couple other pointers, and it just went in one ear and out the other. She's also been offering slightly cutting comments about me to others. It's making things uncomfortable, and I'm trying not to say something cutting back and to couch any comments well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I still can't get used to doing adult stuff. Or more like, I lost the ability to go through it and not complain. When I was 18 I could pay bills and do my taxes on time and all that stuff. I guess I had this need to learn and be a man back then.

Now at 44 I couldn't be bothered if they paid me to. I pay bills on time, but anything else like renewing cards or have taxes done makes me want to not make it to 60. What boring stuff we have to go through sometimes just to be up to date members of society.

Makes me want to vanish off the grid and live on a small land in a tiny house, which raccoons for company.


----------



## Timeofallout

Why did I wait this long to start working out?

Due to one of my contracted employees being fired and the other quitting I have been filling the position to make sure that production isn't affected. 

I have stacked over 300 ton of 50lbs product in the last 9 days. I have dropped twelve pounds, lost and inch and half off of my waist and bulked up considerably. 

Now I just need to figure out how to do all this at home after we have fully trained replacements.


----------



## IcedOver

I can't believe I might actually turn down a woman as far as meeting up and potentially doing something physical. She replied to my ad on New Year's Day and seems pretty interested, or did. We haven't really talked since. We haven't been able to meet yet because I'm basically working wall to wall, seven days a week. If she were more attractive, I'd be jumping up and down at the prospect, but I'm just . . . not very attracted. It's not just physical; she says on her FB that she smokes weed, and that's such a total turn-off. My sex drive has never been strong, but I really believe I'm losing it completely in terms of the idea of _actually_ doing something rather than just fantasizing about it.


----------



## komorikun

My sister is having another one of her BPD moods today. Ooof. 80 zillion angry text messages. Angry at me, angry at our dad, angry at her boyfriend, etc. Apparently, our dad was ranting/giving her advice on the phone and she hung up on him (giving him a taste of his own medicine since he likes to hang up on people). 

Last time she was in one of these moods was NYE. Totally ruined my NYE. I had to hear her angry and crying and ranting about how she will have to sell her phone, laptop, and other belongings to avoid becoming homeless. How she might have to go on the streets of Manhattan in 15 degree weather and sell artwork while her wound is fresh from major abdominal surgery.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My sister is having another one of her BPD moods today. Ooof. 80 zillion angry text messages. Angry at me, angry at our dad, angry at her boyfriend, etc. Apparently, our dad was ranting/giving her advice on the phone and she hung up on him (giving him a taste of his own medicine since he likes to hang up on people).


 I've noticed that "oof" is one of your favorite words.



> Last time she was in one of these moods was NYE. Totally ruined my NYE. I had to hear her angry and crying and ranting about how she will have to sell her phone, laptop, and other belongings to avoid becoming homeless. How she might have to go on the streets of Manhattan in 15 degree weather and sell artwork while her wound is fresh from major abdominal surgery.


 How did she resolve that?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I've noticed that "oof" is one of your favorite words.
> 
> How did she resolve that?


It hasn't been resolved. It's just been postponed. She still needs to come up with the money.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It hasn't been resolved. It's just been postponed. She still needs to come up with the money.


 How did she postpone it for 20 days?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> How did she postpone it for 20 days?


The problem isn't only her. Also 2 of the rooms her boyfriend rents out are empty.

It's complicated but basically the boyfriend rents out 3 apartments in a small apartment building from the landlord. The boyfriend in turn rents out overpriced furnished rooms to people. This is how he makes his living and how he is able to stay home all the time just playing video games, watching Israeli TV shows, and getting fat from eating take out/delivery from restaurants. He and my sister and some European girl live in one of the apartments. So since 2 of the bedrooms are empty, he gave less money to the landlord than he is supposed to. My sister was afraid the landlord would tell the boyfriend that he'd have to move out and couldn't rent the apartments anymore if he didn't give them the normal amount. Finally the boyfriend talked to the landlord in early January and the landlord said that it's okay this time but if it happens again, he is out. Meanwhile the 2 bedrooms are still empty and good luck getting much money out of my sister.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The problem isn't only her. Also 2 of the rooms her boyfriend rents out are empty.
> 
> It's complicated but basically the boyfriend rents out 3 apartments in a small apartment building from the landlord. The boyfriend in turn rents out overpriced furnished rooms to people. This is how he makes his living and how he is able to stay home all the time just playing video games, watching Israeli TV shows, and getting fat from eating take out/delivery from restaurants. He and my sister and some European girl live in one of the apartments. So since 2 of the bedrooms are empty, he gave less money to the landlord than he is supposed to. My sister was afraid the landlord would tell the boyfriend that he'd have to move out and couldn't rent the apartments anymore if he didn't give them the normal amount. Finally the boyfriend talked to the landlord in early January and the landlord said that it's okay this time but if it happens again, he is out. Meanwhile the 2 bedrooms are still empty and good luck getting much money out of my sister.....


 I see. That's bizarre. I mean, I guess I realistically knew there were people like that but I've never actually known anyone who did anything like that. Where we live they won't even let us rent to someone even though we basically own the place (legally). It's specifically against the rules.


----------



## komorikun

Went to a meetup type thing on Thursday. I've been to it twice before. I enjoyed the other two times quite a bit. The last 2 times were at a quiet small bar. People mostly sat around at a few large tables and few stood up closer to the bar.

This time though they changed the venue to a much larger bar. This bar has lots of free games to play, like pool, darts, jenga, bocce ball. The tables were also small and high up. Not very comfortable. Everyone was scattered in different parts of the bar playing the various games. I hated it. I don't like playing games with strangers, especially physical games. Makes me feel very uncomfortable since everyone is staring when it is your turn. I also don't like having to approach small groups of people. *I much prefer when everyone is sitting at a table and the suckers sitting near me are forced to talk to me pretty much. *

I had my big backpack and winter coat with me. I'm paranoid about stuff being stolen and beer getting spilled on my stuff, so I didn't want to leave it in some corner. Dragging my crap around from one spot to the next is annoying. I left after about 2 hours.

Bit of a waste of money since I spent $12 on 2 drinks and $5 on bus fare. A fair bit of planning went into it also. I worked extra hours on Monday-Wednesday, so that I could leave work early on Thursday. I put more effort into my appearance than usual. I straightened my hair Wednesday night since I knew I wouldn't have time after work to do it. Put on nail polish, wore boots instead of sneakers, put in earrings, etc.

They are having the next meetup at this game place again. I will not being attending.....nope nope nope.


----------



## komorikun

A couple people bought some food and shared it with everyone. OMG. Sweet potato french fries are so good!! I dipped them in mayonnaise. Delicious.

That was about the only good thing that happened that night.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I want to write a really long post debunking alt-right beliefs with regard to race and gender and then post it to 4chan or something, but I have to gather up my arguments in order to make the longer term comparisons I'm seeing that I don't think the average alt-righter is exposed to. For example, they argue that much of civilization has been founded by Western and white ideas, but unless they are Christian they tend not to give credit to religion. Yet alt-righters have an intense hatred for the Jew who is feared to be superior even though Jews were not involved in the founding of much of western civilization. Today Jewish people have tackled harder problems than many whites in the same fields, for example general relativity was "harder to create" than Newtonian physics, but no one goes around mocking whites as inferior to Jews. The same trend can be seen in Asian countries (and to a lesser extent Latin American ones) with Asians only having significantly contributed to the harder math problems more recently, since world war 2 (for India and Japan), and in the last 30 years (for China and Brazil). However, the modern problems of mathematics tend to be much harder to solve than the problems of the past. If you have an engineering degree today you're probably exposed to many of the top problems of the 19th century, but those problems are much easier than 21st century problems. I think most alt-righters don't realize this because they are not at the upper edges of academia so they are taking problems that they find difficult to solve (those that require a bachelor's in a STEM field) and projecting those outward as the most difficult problems to solve when they are not. Anyway, random thought of the day. Here is the reference on the math assertion I made:

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...-evolution-of-mathematics-over-700-years/amp/


----------



## mynameismera

My younger brother might actually be getting married. It's a surprise, given he's just as bad with girls as I am. We're both just hopelessly shy and with social anxiety. Except luckily, he doesn't suffer from depression and suicidal thoughts.

Of course, it's pretty much arranged for him, its the only way he could have had the chance. Otherwise, he'd be forever alone like me.

I really wonder if he goes go through with it, how will our relationship change? We both never really had many friends, we were extremely close; maybe some of the closest siblings ever! Even more so when our mutual friend for almost two decades died.


----------



## nubly

$6k check from the insurance to fix a toilet that's leaking down to the garage. I'm glad insurances exist.


----------



## IcedOver

Sometimes I think about a cat my sister and her then husband had around 1991. They brought him over our house when they first got him and stuck him in the door, just a kitten to crawl across the floor. He was adorable, a gray cat. As he got older, he started being aggressive and defensive, scratching and biting and even jumping on them from the tops of doors. We thought that the fact that they both worked, leaving him home alone as he matured, caused him to be almost wild. If we had all bothered to know more about cat behaviors and socialization like is presented on "My Cat from Hell", perhaps they could have worked with him to rehab his behavior. As it was, they sprayed him with a water bottle if he was bad. Even when he stayed over our house, I hissed at him and displayed threatening behavior so that he wouldn't be so aggressive. After a while (don't recall how long they had him, maybe a year or two), they couldn't take it, and returned him to the shelter. I was mad, knowing they should have worked with him, but they were resistant. I've wondered for decades what happened to the poor cat, whether some family adopted him and cared for him like he should have been, and rehabbed his personality, or if he was euthanized for being unadoptable (if it was a kill shelter, which I don't believe, but really don't know if it was). It's just sad that we failed the cat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So it's another day and once again, my dad has sprayed Lysol or some other goddamn thing out in the air (and probably directly into the furnace intake like he habitually does) and it smells like ****ing paint thinner in the whole damn place. The fumes are unbelievable. I have my vent blocked off as completely as I can get it without physically stuffing something up in there and I can still taste whatever the hell that is that he's sprayed in the back of my throat. 

I wish I knew what the *** he's thinking when he does that. I have complained about it many times and explained to him (in detail) the fact that breathing chemical fumes in a confined area is (to put it mildly) bad for you. The fact that it's freezing outside and all the windows are closed up tight just adds to the bewilderment of how he can possibly think this is a good thing to be doing in here.

I can't really open my window too much because it'll be 30 degrees in my room in 15 minutes. Not long enough to get the fumes out. And the ****ing heat keeps kicking on and spewing more of it through every little opening in that cheap *** vent that won't completely close. Then, once it's 30 degrees in here, the cold air will go under my door and my mom will feel it on her feet and turn up the heat higher. Then my dad will spray more toxic shyt out in the air because the furnace is running and that's what he does when the furnace is running and I will end up with more stinky air in here than I had to start with. So I guess I'm just stuck marinating in this chemical spa until he's used up the whole can of whatever that is.

I'm going to find that can when he's in bed and sabotage the nozzle with super glue. I wish there was a way to make it smell like a huge stinky fart instead of paint thinner. Maybe if he got a good whiff of essence of butthole every time he sprayed it he would stop. 

I'm at the point now to where I'm going to have to do something to seal that vent up completely and just deal with it being cold in here.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to the workmanlike and forgettable film _The Post_ today. It's been an extreme rarity when I go to movies that someone is actually disruptive. Today was the worst case I've ever encountered, by a wide margin. Three or four younger people sat in the back row with me. They didn't shut up once during the film. They weren't even watching it, so I don't know why they even spent money to come. Instead, they were just laughing and giggling and doing stuff on their phones, eating loudly, and taking pictures of each other with the flashes on. This wasn't during a comedy, but a heavy dramatic film, with a theater that had quite a few other groups of people who were quiet. Even though the movie wasn't very good, their antics severely affected my enjoyment because I was anticipating them cracking up when they would hear a character swear or something. I have OCD tics and rituals when it comes to movies, so even though I was seething the whole while, I couldn't allow myself to tell them off like I wanted to (or I would have had to leave and go back to the film another time). Even if I had said something, I probably would have stuttered, or they would have clowned me for being a square, and it might have resulted in a physical confrontation because they were trying to impress the girl. However, aside from one limp "Shhh!" a few rows down late in the flick, nobody chastised them. I was very surprised.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Dammit. Yet another day that I wake up and immediately have a pounding headache upon awakening. And not just a headache. It's one of those whole headaches that hurts so bad it literally makes you feel sick to be alive and gets worse as the time goes by.

I have had so many of these types of headaches in my life that I must have had a headache for at least 2-3 years solid if it was all put together.


----------



## IcedOver

I've got to say, YouTube is pretty amazing. You can find pretty much any stupid video you want, including stuff from the past. I found POV rides on old Kennywood Park rides and coasters that are long gone, and stuff from other amusement parks. Cool.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wish I could score a good amount of cash and take off somewhere to never be seen or heard from again. But pipe dream and ****.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. Doing the laundry. It's such a pain in the butt. Going up and down, up and down to the basement carrying garbage bags full of clothes. And I can't even do 2 loads at once since there is only one washing machine. The last time I did it was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh god. Doing the laundry. It's such a pain in the butt. Going up and down, up and down to the basement carrying garbage bags full of clothes. And I can't even do 2 loads at once since there is only one washing machine. The last time I did it was 3 weeks ago.


 You don't strike me as someone who would own all that many clothes.

I have a different problem. I literally have to plan my laundry time because my dad basically just does laundry constantly. Like if he's awake, he probably has something in the washer or the dryer (or both). If I go in there at 3 AM (even though he's in bed) there are probably clothes in the washer or dryer he forgot about. I have been waiting 2 weeks to find the washer empty this time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mom has gone bat**** insane over the flu. She doesn't want anyone leaving the house. I'm like "For how long? At some point we are going to need groceries". She sent my dad to the pharmacy earlier and told him to wear a mask. 

I'm like "Are you kidding me? They're going to call the cops on him if he rolls up to a drive thru pharmacy wearing a damn mask!"


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You don't strike me as someone who would own all that many clothes.
> 
> I have a different problem. I literally have to plan my laundry time because my dad basically just does laundry constantly. Like if he's awake, he probably has something in the washer or the dryer (or both). If I go in there at 3 AM (even though he's in bed) there are probably clothes in the washer or dryer he forgot about. I have been waiting 2 weeks to find the washer empty this time.


Your dad is really crazy about cleaning, jesus. That would drive me nuts. People who are always cleaning are so annoying. I hate neat freaks.

I have a lot of underwear and socks but otherwise I don't have that much clothing. I just reuse things. I wear my work shirts once or twice. I wear my work pants for 3-4 days (not in a row...to make it less obvious). The fleece I wear 5 days. My home clothes I wear for probably 4-5 days. I change immediately upon getting home into my home clothes. And I only use one towel.

I must say my towel got pretty moldy smelling by the end of the 3 weeks. Didn't have that issue so much before because I either lived in warm climates or in NYC the heat in my apartment was strong (landlord paid for it), so that dried everything out. Where I live now is kind of cold but I have to pay for heating, so my towel never dries properly


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Your dad is really crazy about cleaning, jesus. That would drive me nuts. People who are always cleaning are so annoying. I hate neat freaks.


 Sadly, it's an OCD thing with him. He can waste half the day doing things that don't need to be done and you can't tell he's done anything.

It's kind of like those people who stand at the sink washing their hands all day. The place doesn't even look clean like you'd think it would as much time as he spends cleaning things. I honestly think he basically spends hours of every day cleaning the same few spots.



> I have a lot of underwear and socks but otherwise I don't have that much clothing. I just reuse things. I wear my work shirts once or twice. I wear my work pants for 3-4 days (not in a row...to make it less obvious). The fleece I wear 5 days. My home clothes I wear for probably 4-5 days. I change immediately upon getting home into my home clothes. And I only use one towel.
> 
> I must say my towel got pretty moldy smelling by the end of the 3 weeks. Didn't have that issue so much before because I either lived in warm climates or in NYC the heat in my apartment was strong (landlord paid for it), so that dried everything out. Where I live now is kind of cold but I have to pay for heating, so my towel never dries properly


 If you have a ceiling fan you can hang stuff under it and it will (should) dry much faster. Any kind of fan will probably work much the same.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My dad used to say "when you're an adult and getting old you will hate life and you'll want to kill yourself" I just figured he hated me or tried to make me feel like ****, or wanted me to fear getting older to punish me because that was his thing. But it turns out, the old ******* was right. 

He was actually right about a heck of a lot of things, and never got credit for it. Wisest drunk I've ever known.


----------



## cinto

Scrub-Zero said:


> My dad used to say "when you're an adult and getting old you will hate life and you'll want to kill yourself" I just figured he hated me or tried to make me feel like ****, or wanted me to fear getting older to punish me because that was his thing. But it turns out, the old ******* was right.
> 
> He was actually right about a heck of a lot of things, and never got credit for it. Wisest drunk I've ever known.


That was (his) view of life. You are not him nor do you have to share that same belief. He should of told you "life will be really difficult on many occasions, but it's also worth living." So that you could of believed that instead.


----------



## Chevy396

cinto said:


> That was (his) view of life. You are not him nor do you have to share that same belief. He should of told you "life will be really difficult on many occasions, but it's also worth living." So that you could of believed that instead.


You're not supposed to be in here young lady. ;P I like your post though, and I'm JK. 0


----------



## Scrub-Zero

cinto said:


> That was (his) view of life. You are not him nor do you have to share that same belief. He should of told you "life will be really difficult on many occasions, but it's also worth living." So that you could of believed that instead.


That wasn't his style or role. He wanted people close to him to feel bad and hurt like he hurt. I saw it when I spent time with him. A decent, actually wise man sober, a monster when drunk, and a literal devil on hard liquor. All the while keeping his cowardice inside in check. That's what he is in the end, a coward. He never managed to destroy our family. But he certainly tried everything he could come up with.

I'm trying hard to not share that belief. Been trying for all my life to unsee what he made me see. Trying to see the beautiful through the ugly. Maybe one day soon, eh?


----------



## love is like a dream

Scrub-Zero said:


> My dad used to say "when you're an adult and getting old you will hate life and you'll want to kill yourself" I just figured he hated me or tried to make me feel like ****, or wanted me to fear getting older to punish me because that was his thing. But it turns out, the old ******* was right.
> 
> He was actually right about a heck of a lot of things, and never got credit for it. Wisest drunk I've ever known.


maybe more than 90% of depression is mentality/mindset.
i'm very weak-minded myself. very negative/pessimist, fragile personality, zero composure and perhaps ungrateful.

some people tend to be unbreakable tough mother****ers no matter what.


----------



## cinto

solutionx said:


> You're not supposed to be in here young lady. ;P I like your post though, and I'm JK. 0


 Security isn't really doing their job tonight.


Scrub-Zero said:


> That wasn't his style or role. He wanted people close to him to feel bad and hurt like he hurt. I saw it when I spent time with him. A decent, actually wise man sober, a monster when drunk, and a literal devil on hard liquor. All the while keeping his cowardice inside in check. That's what he is in the end, a coward. He never managed to destroy our family. But he certainly tried everything he could come up with.
> 
> I'm trying hard to not share that belief. Been trying for all my life to unsee what he made me see. Trying to see the beautiful through the ugly. Maybe one day soon, eh?


You can't unsee what you saw, but you can choose to move passed it and not let one person shape how you will forever view life. Abusive people don't know any better, so we can only wish the best for them.

Good luck tomorrow. You are great and deserve some happiness.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> maybe more than 90% of depression is mentality/mindset.
> i'm very weak-minded myself. very negative/pessimist, fragile personality, zero composure and perhaps ungrateful.
> 
> some people tend to be unbreakable tough mother****ers no matter what.


Nah. Depression is a disease, like a cancer. Literally genetic and/or situational. It's more than just a mindset. Your mindset/mentality only determines how you will react to it. Will you let it get worse or will you live with it or will you fight it, etc. No one will make me believe that it's something you just catch like a cold. No 10-12 year old can catch a deep sadness like depression unless they're born with it or they lived traumatic events, and I didn't back then. But I had it anyway, a deep despair I couldn't explain.

Tough people, much tougher than me had depression and killed themselves. People like Robin Williams for example. Looked happy and unbreakable, but it didn't stop him from dying in the end. It's a serious ****ing disease that people who don't have it don't really understand how deep it goes.



cinto said:


> You can't unsee what you saw, but you can choose to move passed it and not let one person shape how you will forever view life. Abusive people don't know any better, so we can only wish the best for them.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. You are great and deserve some happiness.


Thank you Cinto. :squeeze

And fingers crossed for tomorrow. Meds and therapy hopefully. If not, then at least this week for sure. Not leaving that office without at least a few pills and a ****ing candy lol.


----------



## love is like a dream

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nah. Depression is a disease, like a cancer. Literally genetic and/or situational. It's more than just a mindset. Your mindset/mentality only determines how you will react to it. Will you let it get worse or will you live with it or will you fight it, etc. No one will make me believe that it's something you just catch like a cold. No 10-12 year old can catch a deep sadness like depression unless they're born with it or they lived traumatic events, and I didn't back then. But I had it anyway, a deep despair I couldn't explain.
> 
> Tough people, much tougher than me had depression and killed themselves. People like Robin Williams for example. Looked happy and unbreakable, but it didn't stop him from dying in the end. It's a serious ****ing disease that people who don't have it don't really understand how deep it goes.


i wish you and myself lots of luck/love and happiness.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


> i wish you and myself lots of luck/love and happiness.


Same, to both of us


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I feel like coffee doesn't even juice me up anymore. It's like I'm drinking flavored water. I think I have made myself immune to caffeine.


----------



## Great Expectations

I got to agree with Charlie Munger; I can't stand dogmas of any kind. Both the far right and left are nuts.


----------



## komorikun

This week at work is exhausting. I can't meet my deadlines. Looks like most of my coworkers are having the same problem

And I'm so tired of my sister's money problems and her hints of suicide. Sometimes I wish she had a cat instead of a dog. Then she could move in with me or live with roommates much more easily. The dog is such a hindrance.


----------



## peacelizard

komorikun said:


> Went to a meetup type thing on Thursday. I've been to it twice before. I enjoyed the other two times quite a bit. The last 2 times were at a quiet small bar. People mostly sat around at a few large tables and few stood up closer to the bar.
> 
> This time though they changed the venue to a much larger bar. This bar has lots of free games to play, like pool, darts, jenga, bocce ball. The tables were also small and high up. Not very comfortable. Everyone was scattered in different parts of the bar playing the various games. I hated it. I don't like playing games with strangers, especially physical games. Makes me feel very uncomfortable since everyone is staring when it is your turn. I also don't like having to approach small groups of people. *I much prefer when everyone is sitting at a table and the suckers sitting near me are forced to talk to me pretty much. *
> 
> I had my big backpack and winter coat with me. I'm paranoid about stuff being stolen and beer getting spilled on my stuff, so I didn't want to leave it in some corner. Dragging my crap around from one spot to the next is annoying. I left after about 2 hours.
> 
> Bit of a waste of money since I spent $12 on 2 drinks and $5 on bus fare. A fair bit of planning went into it also. I worked extra hours on Monday-Wednesday, so that I could leave work early on Thursday. I put more effort into my appearance than usual. I straightened my hair Wednesday night since I knew I wouldn't have time after work to do it. Put on nail polish, wore boots instead of sneakers, put in earrings, etc.
> 
> They are having the next meetup at this game place again. I will not being attending.....nope nope nope.


Give yourself credit for going at least. I've joined a few of those Meetup groups, including ones specifically for social anxiety, and have yet to attend any of them.

I know what you mean about it being a bummer when you really go out of your way to do something and it doesn't go even remotely as hoped.

Maybe skip this next meeting because it's at a place you've already been and isn't the best fit for you, but I hope you won't rule out meetups entirely.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if my sister is ever really going to do it. Or are they just empty threats.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> I wonder if my sister is ever really going to do it. Or are they just empty threats.


https://afsp.org/

Please check for guidance here.


----------



## komorikun

I mean really. What can you do? Give them all the money that they need? I don't know how much she needs but it's probably several thousand. If I was making $100,000 a year I'd give it to her but I'm not. Call 911 on them? My dad is blocking her phone calls cause he says he can't deal with it. 

She keeps calling me while I am at work. Then when I call her after work she doesn't answer her phone. Last night she answered her phone but got pissed at me after 5 minutes and hung up the phone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I mean really. What can you do? Give them all the money that they need? I don't know how much she needs but it's probably several thousand. If I was making $100,000 a year I'd give it to her but I'm not. Call 911 on them? My dad is blocking her phone calls cause he says he can't deal with it.
> 
> She keeps calling me while I am at work. Then when I call her after work she doesn't answer her phone. Last night she answered her phone but got pissed at me after 5 minutes and hung up the phone.


 Wish I knew what to say but this kind of thing is way out of my area.

All I can say is that I would guess that if she's talking about it, she doesn't really want to do anything and she's hoping you can help her. If she was serious she probably wouldn't say a word. And then you would never know until it was too late.

It's really tough to see someone that desperate. To just not be able to do anything.


----------



## komorikun

It's just like she is never very realistic. She is either overly optimistic or overly pessimistic. 

She thinks she should be able to make more money in the future. I try to tell her that it can take months to find a full-time job. Obviously her freelancing isn't getting her enough hours. So since she is hopeful, she thinks that her rent is not too much. No point in moving to the outer part of Brooklyn to save $400 a month on rent. Says her issues is that she is just 2-3 weeks behind. If she could just catch up....then she'd be fine. The surgery and the recovery caused her to be even more behind since she couldn't work for a couple weeks. 

Then when rent is due or her storage unit rent is due she has a full on freak out. And she starts talks about killing herself. Constant anger at our dad for not helping her out or disappearing/blocking her number. He is a crappy parent, so I don't entirely blame her for that. 

She doesn't want to move where I am and stay in my living room for free. She is insistent on staying in NYC. Partially because she likes it there and because she doesn't drive. Then there is a dog issue. The dog is 12 years old now and needs major dental work. The dental work is on hold until she has money which who knows when that will be.. He also has allergies so he is on some super expensive diet. It would be difficult to have the dog in my apartment also.

She keeps talking about how she never gets a break. She wanted some time to relax after she got out of that previous abusive relationship. Wanted time to recover after the cancer scare and having her ovary and fallopian tube removed. Says life is very hard because she has borderline personality disorder. But she gets no break because she has to pay rent and her monthly expenses. Life doesn't stop when you get sick or if you have a mental disorder. You still have to pay rent. Landlords don't care how bad you are off. The bills just keep rolling in.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Grown up things to do today. I forget sometimes that I'm between a kid, an adult, and a dead man. I guess reality is a good reminder.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have this alarm clock.....










This clock was supposed to be set it and forget it and always have the right time (and adjust it's own daylight savings time thing). Which it does. EXCEPT it gains a couple of minutes every couple of years or so. It's annoying. It's ten minutes fast right now.

How does a digital clock run fast? I could forgive it if it was an off brand I bought at Walgreens but it's got the Sony name on it. You'd think Sony could make a clock that does what clocks are supposed to do.

So when I wake up or when I go to sleep or generally whenever I look at the clock, my mind automatically adjusts for the fact that my clock is ten minutes fast. I look at it and it says it's 5 PM on the nose and my mind says "It's 5:10 PM because that clock is ten minutes fast".

To beat it all, it's also a rotten alarm clock because it has one volume. You can't turn it up. If it doesn't wake you up today it probably never will. I think this thing was like 30 bucks when I bought it. 30 bucks for an alarm clock that doesn't wake me up and runs ten minutes fast. The only thing I like about it is it's always kinda right and I like the nice, big, green display.

I don't even know why I like Sony products. The only Sony anything I've ever owned I actually liked was my tape Walkman and my Wega TV. Everything else Sony I've had was craptacular.

This was not what they had in mind when they promised us we'd have flying cars in the future. Don't buy your flying car from Sony. It'll fly backwards and slow.


----------



## Crisigv

Turning 30 is going to hit me hard, I think. It already is. I've done nothing with my life. And I feel like garbage.


----------



## 3stacks

why is it called midnight when it's the start of the morning. maybe im too tired


----------



## komorikun

Welp, my sister's older friend bailed her out. Gave or lent her $2,500. Let's just hope this doesn't happen again March 1st. At my job, we have a deadline to finish everything by the end of the month. I don't need the added stress of my sister having a breakdown and sending disturbing texts while I'm at work. Texts about selling her phone/laptop or jumping off a bridge


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Welp, my sister's older friend bailed her out. Gave or lent her $2,500.


 That's gonna suck if it was a loan. Obviously she won't be able to pay it back. 2,500 is a lot to owe someone.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Turning 30 is going to hit me hard, I think. It already is. I've done nothing with my life. And I feel like garbage.


So much time left to change.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Welp, my sister's older friend bailed her out. Gave or lent her $2,500. Let's just hope this doesn't happen again March 1st. At my job, we have a deadline to finish everything by the end of the month. I don't need the added stress of my sister having a breakdown and sending disturbing texts while I'm at work. Texts about selling her phone/laptop or jumping off a bridge


I have a curiosity. Is this older friend a man or a woman? Indulge me.


----------



## Rhythmbat

Everyday is the same day.


----------



## IcedOver

Preparing for more disappointment. I've had an ad up on Reddit about being an older virgin, as I have many times on Craigslist. Recently I got a reply to it from a 28-year-old woman. We talked last night on Kik. I liked her photo, and shared mine. In perusing a bit of her posts on Reddit, she appears to be pretty rational, but says she likes to rag on people. She seems interested, but of course that's just at the moment. I had mentioned in the ad that I'm not looking for a relationship, just to have it happen, and I'll have to ask whether she's actually into that. She did mention that she has never had sex with a virgin, so that's part of the appeal. 

At this point I'm starting not to care whether I have sex, but I do want to go with this and try to make it happen. While I don't take full credit for every other opportunity I've had going down the drain (the last one which tanked was like 70/30 her), I'm paranoid about saying the wrong things, being too boring, waiting too long, that kind of stuff. Any advice on how not to screw this up?


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> So much time left to change.


There is. Just upset that I've wasted my youth.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cried so much today, I'm now exhausted and I've got one heck of a headache.


----------



## komorikun

American Express finally increased my limit. Super stingy. At first it was $500. Recently they upped it to $1000. I use that card for groceries since they give 3% cash back for groceries. 


I also have 2 Chase credit cards. One has $3500 limit and the other $1500. So now I have $6000 in total.


----------



## IcedOver

Well no reply from the girl I mentioned a few posts above, since the Kik conversation a couple evenings ago. Oh well, guess that's that; nobody gives me a chance (or maybe I don't want them to give me a chance and self-sabotage with boring conversation, although I think more the former).


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yes, they're sharing a drink they call loneliness 
But it's better than drinkin' alone


----------



## komorikun

Talked to my sister just now. She said she had just woken up from a nap. She sounded sort of happy but in a weird mood. Was going on and on in an odd way. Mildly drunk. She gets like that off and on. Sort of creeps me out. I mean, much better than being suicidal though but still not her normal self.

Then 15 minutes into our conversation her boyfriend comes into her room and gets mad at her for drinking booze. He really hates alcohol. Hates the smell and everything. But my sister has at least 2 beers everyday which she sort of hides but not very well. Supposedly to calm herself down from all the stress. I told her to just stop drinking and instead smoke weed. Just to placate the guy. He doesn't mind weed. Now she is saying that she has to drink in order to keep her heart rate down, otherwise she might have a seizure. I don't know even if she had a seizure. There was one time where she freaked out and passed out and fell down in the park. 

She says she is going to look for full-time work now. Doing gigs in the meantime to make ends meet. She hasn't applied for any jobs yet. :| She is always talking about how busy she is and how she is trying to be productive. Nothing much seems to get done though. She didn't work on Saturday, Sunday, or today. So I asked her what she did today. Apparently it was laundry, walking the dog, loading the dishwasher :con, and "other things." I get the feeling that since she hasn't had a full-time job since 2009, she's gotten used to the slow life.

Now she is all upset after the incident with the boyfriend. Hung up the phone on me twice. Her mental issues might be worse than I thought. She is all over the place. Maybe it's the alcohol. I don't know. I just really hope she has it together enough mentally to find a job.


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> I have a curiosity. Is this older friend a man or a woman? Indulge me.


A man of course. He's like 75 or 80. Her biggest fan. Not much of a pension though. He lives in a rooming house. Sweet old guy. Looks like Santa Claus.


----------



## komorikun

Now, she got super pissed at me and insulted/swore at me. Because I teased her for sending me a photo of her laundry bag 2 weeks ago. Sent the photo to our dad too. I think it was to show how hard working and productive she is, LOL. Now I'm getting angry text messages. Oh god..... How she is suffering and stressed. "Don't contact me." More insults.

Must be a wild ride to have moods that go up and down like that.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> A man of course. He's like 75 or 80. Her biggest fan. Not much of a pension though. He lives in a rooming house. Sweet old guy. Looks like Santa Claus.


Sweet and sad. He's in that "you can't take it with you" state of life and just wants to be a good person.

Thanks for indulging my curiosity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m not sure I’ll ever feel like an adult around other people


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

How many out-loud sighs have I done this evening? About 17 :fall


----------



## IcedOver

When someone "ghosts" you, it just makes you feel like crap. What happened to basic respect of saying "Sorry, I'm not interested"? As I've done several times, I posted an ad saying I'm an older virgin, talked about exactly what I'm looking for, all that. This time it was on Reddit. I've had several genuine replies to these ads, so don't judge. Last week I got a reply from a woman who wanted to chat on Kik, so we switched over to that and exchanged several messages over the evening. She seemed like a real and rational woman, and had a photo up, so it's not like I was talking to a catfish. She said that she had never had sex with a virgin, so that was the appeal. I posted my photo, we exchanged a few more messages, then she didn't reply, and hasn't in a week. I assume that it was my photo, but it could also have been my "sparkling" conversational skills, but how could she have expected someone who is a 41-year-old virgin to be super good looking or great at conversation? 

At any rate, why just "ghost"? What's so hard about saying you're not interested? Yesterday I got a reply from a woman to an ad about something different, and she said she's a bigger girl, and asked if I would I be interested in that. I said that it depends, and asked for a photo. She sent one, and I just had no attraction. I told her that I'm just not interested rather than cowardly leaving the conversation.


----------



## DarrellLicht

IcedOver said:


> When someone "ghosts" you, it just makes you feel like crap. What happened to basic respect of saying "Sorry, I'm not interested"? As I've done several times, I posted an ad saying I'm an older virgin, talked about exactly what I'm looking for, all that. This time it was on Reddit. I've had several genuine replies to these ads, so don't judge. Last week I got a reply from a woman who wanted to chat on Kik, so we switched over to that and exchanged several messages over the evening. She seemed like a real and rational woman, and had a photo up, so it's not like I was talking to a catfish. She said that she had never had sex with a virgin, so that was the appeal. I posted my photo, we exchanged a few more messages, then she didn't reply, and hasn't in a week. I assume that it was my photo, but it could also have been my "sparkling" conversational skills, but how could she have expected someone who is a 41-year-old virgin to be super good looking or great at conversation?
> 
> At any rate, why just "ghost"? What's so hard about saying you're not interested? Yesterday I got a reply from a woman to an ad about something different, and she said she's a bigger girl, and asked if I would I be interested in that. I said that it depends, and asked for a photo. She sent one, and I just had no attraction. I told her that I'm just not interested rather than cowardly leaving the conversation.


Have you thought not admitting to being a virgin, but instead just say you've been through a long dry spell?. When most of these Women aren't going to be forthcoming, why should you? Integrity counts in a few circumstances. I'm convinced even so when it comes to this 'mating game' I believe I would not be sitting here typing to you if there wasn't any form of coercion and deception involved, I think a lot of people wouldn't be conceived either. Albeit I understand it's procreation you're not concerned with.


----------



## komorikun

My new spice rack:


----------



## IcedOver

DarrellLicht said:


> Have you thought not admitting to being a virgin, but instead just say you've been through a long dry spell?. When most of these Women aren't going to be forthcoming, why should you? Integrity counts in a few circumstances. I'm convinced even so when it comes to this 'mating game' I believe I would not be sitting here typing to you if there wasn't any form of coercion and deception involved, I think a lot of people wouldn't be conceived either. Albeit I understand it's procreation you're not concerned with.


It's not a bad idea, but I'm not someone that anyone would look to for a hook up in terms of either looks or personality. Because of that, I prefer to be totally honest about my lack of experience and also the kind of interaction I'm looking for (the most casual, even just a one-time thing). I have also looked for interactions based around fetish interests in which I haven't mentioned I'm a virgin. Some women do like the idea of being with a virgin; I have talked to a few. I conversed for quite a while late Summer and Fall of last year with a woman who read my virgin ad who lives one town over and in fact went to the same high school (ten years after me). She said she recognized me from my photo as someone who walks on the main artery road a lot, waiting for buses (which is correct), and she thought I was "cute" (yeah, right). It seemed like something was going to happen, and she was very attractive, but I think she was bipolar in addition to having OCD issues she mentioned, as she just kind of turned off suddenly. So as I say, I've been close with this approach.


----------



## komorikun

Man, people with severe mood swings are really tiring. The drama never ends.

My sister seems to think that her BPD is an excuse to fly off the rails. You can't call someone a ***** and expect a few days later for everything to be hunky dory. She's now pissed that I talked to our dad today (guess he told her) but have been ignoring her calls and texts.


----------



## komorikun

Lots of paranoid people around. Not going to say anything though. That will just rile them up. Paranoid people are very defensive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man! Past few days I have had (I think) my first gum infection. I mean I have had slightly sore gums from time to time but this was the first time I was actually afraid of what might happen.

I noticed when I went to the store a few days ago that I was feeling really bad. I didn't connect it to the fact that my gums were feeling a little tender that day. I thought maybe I was getting the flu. My muscles were aching, I felt dizzy and just generally unwell. Got back home, sat down a while and felt some better but still didn't feel so well.

Over the next couple of days I noticed my back gums on one side were getting very sore and felt swollen. I finally stuck a finger in there and pressed on it just to see if I was maybe imagining it. The pain was unbelievable! I thought "Damn! I gotta do something!"

My go to solution for anything that goes wrong in my mouth is a peroxide rinse. But I don't like to use peroxide full strength in my mouth because I just don't. I don't know that you shouldn't. It just worries me so I (usually) don't. I made a weak rinse and gave it a few swishes and figured I'd be fine by the next day.

Woke up the next day and immediately noticed it was still very sore. Pressed on it again with my finger and I just about took off. This time there were actually tears. So I made a half and half solution of peroxide and water and gave it a thorough rinse and a few hours later the soreness and swelling really started easing up. 

Not sure what caused it. I think I had something stuck between those teeth a couple days back and I seem to remember taking some fairly aggressive measures to get it dislodged (It drives me nuts to have something stuck in my teeth). That might have done it. I usually don't get infections of any kind and have a pretty high tolerance for pain (or so I thought) but my god. I might start doing the peroxide rinse more often just to prevent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My new spice rack:


I don't know why but this reminds me of my old Pioneer CD changer. Held something like 100 discs of musical goodness. Was a big carousel changer with cool lights. Sometimes I'd just watch it spin. :lol


----------



## komorikun

It's weird how sometimes I think a poster is in their 20s, probably because most everyone on here is in their 20s. Then they start talking about their life experiences. Put 2 and 2 together and they must be at least 40, maybe 50 or more. Happened a few times.


----------



## IcedOver

I swear, I don't believe the drunk above me sleeps, ever. He's awake when I'm up and when I go to work. When I come home, usually after 10:30, his light is on, or his TV is giving light to his curtains. I wake up sometimes at 3:00, 4:00, or stay up doing whatever, and he is up. Then it repeats in the morning -- he is up. At the moment, I believe his sister is either staying with him, or visits him frequently. I woke about 4:30 am today and heard them both laughing at something. I guess she doesn't sleep either. It's not as if he's loud except when he blasts his CDs, which he did on Sunday afternoon for over four hours, one of my first days off in weeks. That caused me to get really pissed off, and I was banging on the walls trying to get his attention to shut the hell up. It's just the fact that he is never out or down, constantly up and in the building. 

The attractive woman who moved in next to me last Summer I still haven't met, but she has the MOST annoying laugh I've encountered. It has to be affected, as if she is trying to sound so fun and free. I don't know if it's in reaction to something she is watching or to her "Chad" boyfriend trying to be funny to impress her, but it can be aggravating. I miss the old women who used to be in those apartments; both have passed. That's even considering that one called the cops on me once for noise that wasn't happening. If I have to work at home soon as part of my company restructuring, or if I hypothetically got a daytime job which had me home evenings, I might have to have a talk with welfare dude upstairs about his music, which he likes to play in evenings usually, or put a message under his door. He depends on taxes from people who work, so he should defer to those people, I believe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Makes me want to help people and to be a better human being.


----------



## komorikun

Finally deposited the $300 bonus from those 2 credit cards into my bank account.


----------



## Chevy396

Even a few years around a genius can change your life enough that one day you become a genius too.


----------



## Chevy396

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Makes me want to help people and to be a better human being.


This brought tears to my eyes, but it always does. One day they will see us for who we really were.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

solutionx said:


> This brought tears to my eyes, but it always does. One day they will see us for who we really were.


Yea it bought tears to my eyes too. Powerful bit of animation & music.


----------



## tehuti88

Somehow ended up in the sexy pics thread. Mistake. -_-

Disgusting ugly old cow.


----------



## Chevy396

Watching men's MMA is like watching two large men trying to have gay sex, but can't figure out how to.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody ever used a Mold-A-Rama machine? It's a vending machine that came out in the '60s that uses plastic injection molds to make hollowed-out toys of whatever the mold is (usually animals) in about a minute. I used one back in 1986 at the San Antonio Zoo on a vacation when we lived in Houston, and the purple lion is still in my old dresser at my parents' house. One was used in a movie I just recently watched (the one in the video below, which appears to be in a bathroom for some reason), and it made a yellow lion similar to the one I have. It's just so cool that it makes it while you watch, then pushes it out and down the chute -- a toy on demand. Don't know why it's fascinating, but it is. Too bad more aren't available around the country; only a few places have the machines.


----------



## SofaKing

Yeah, the zoo in Omaha had one, but I think it was wax castings. This would have been mid 70s.


----------



## IcedOver

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, the zoo in Omaha had one, but I think it was wax castings. This would have been mid 70s.


It's actually all plastic, although it seems like it's wax. I love the detail. I didn't know they were so prevalent or that they made so many molds -- animals, presidents, cars, logos, Halloween stuff, Disney characters, etc. The machines haven't been built since the '60s (molds have), but they're still around. Too bad more aren't available; none in my area. Most are in Chicago and Florida. I'm sure they require a ton of service, more than your usual vending machine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Anybody ever used a Mold-A-Rama machine? It's a vending machine that came out in the '60s that uses plastic injection molds to make hollowed-out toys of whatever the mold is (usually animals) in about a minute. I used one back in 1986 at the San Antonio Zoo on a vacation when we lived in Houston, and the purple lion is still in my old dresser at my parents' house. One was used in a movie I just recently watched (the one in the video below, which appears to be in a bathroom for some reason), and it made a yellow lion similar to the one I have. It's just so cool that it makes it while you watch, then pushes it out and down the chute -- a toy on demand. Don't know why it's fascinating, but it is. Too bad more aren't available around the country; only a few places have the machines.


 Yes. I think my sister and I got some animals from them somewhere in Florida when we were kids. All I remember about it was the way they described it sounded like magic and we thought we'd just put money in and they'd pop right out. I remember it seemed like it took forever.

I think mine was a rhinoceros. Might not have been exactly the same thing but I have often thought about it for some odd reason.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> Anybody ever used a Mold-A-Rama machine? It's a vending machine that came out in the '60s that uses plastic injection molds to make hollowed-out toys of whatever the mold is (usually animals) in about a minute. I used one back in 1986 at the San Antonio Zoo on a vacation when we lived in Houston, and the purple lion is still in my old dresser at my parents' house. One was used in a movie I just recently watched (the one in the video below, which appears to be in a bathroom for some reason), and it made a yellow lion similar to the one I have. It's just so cool that it makes it while you watch, then pushes it out and down the chute -- a toy on demand. Don't know why it's fascinating, but it is. Too bad more aren't available around the country; only a few places have the machines.


The original 3D printer? Interesting.


----------



## komorikun

I made this week's work lunches, so I don't have to eat microwave lasagna and peanut butter & jelly sandwiches all week.

Sort of cooking but not true cooking I guess. Made pasta with store bought vodka sauce and added zucchini, onion, and bit of red pepper to it.

Also made this weird concoction again:

http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2012/03/recipe-for-lentil-and-barley-greek.html

I really need to learn how to cook more things. My repertoire is so limited.

Also washed some brown rice and set my rice cooker for 11pm. Letting it soak for a few hours.


----------



## MCHB

Moving North in three days to begin anew.

Admittedly it's not quite the Yukon but where I'm going if it works out I can actually afford land!


----------



## MCHB

solutionx said:


> The original 3D printer? Interesting.


Injection moulding!

I've used those machines that flatten a penny into an oval souvenir but I've never seen one of these before. Neat!


----------



## IcedOver

I may have to speak up to my neighbor about not smoking. Unless I'm wrong and something has changed, the most recent lease says that it's a non-smoking building. His smoke comes down to my apartment, surprisingly. It's very strong, and give me a headache. Thankfully it's not constant. I don't know if it's him smoking (although I've smelled his smoke in the past) or his sister who is staying or maybe living with him. It's worse than it had been over the last couple weeks, that's for sure. I've tried yelling up to put out the cigarette, but they probably didn't hear me, or couldn't make out what I was saying. If it continues too much, I'm going to have to tell him face to face, or put a message under his door that he has to take that sh!t outside.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So a couple of days ago, I went and updated my drivers on my laptop for (I think) the first time since I bought it. I wasn't really having any serious problems with it (first mistake is always trying to fix something that isn't broke) but I was having some issues where it sometimes didn't want to sleep when it was supposed to.

So I don't know which update was responsible but after that, whenever I would go to turn up the volume, I'd get this obnoxious popup warning that told me high volume can damage your ears and would not do anything until I either clicked to allow me to adjust my own volume or not allow it. Seriously?

Well, that certainly wasn't what I was trying to accomplish. Since that laptop probably isn't powerful enough to damage my ears anyway and I think I kind of am aware that you have to watch the volume. 

Anyway, I went looking for the cause of this and I couldn't really find it so I did the factory reset thing and it hasn't happened anymore. How stupid can people be? Why would anyone want that stupid thing to pop up every time they try to adjust the volume?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm nervous today. I have many phone calls to make. I hope I can get through them all.


----------



## Anatoles

I need to move out of this city quickly....i need to move period


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Anatoles said:


> I need to move out of this city quickly....i need to move period


I concur...


----------



## genuris

very interesting thought


----------



## Scrub-Zero

God, I'm down to making lists now. I get so overwhelmed with things, I figured I might as well make a list of what I have to do and slowly go down. Day to day.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Scrub-Zero said:


> God, I'm down to making lists now. I get so overwhelmed with things, I figured I might as well make a list of what I have to do and slowly go down. Day to day.


Scratching out even a few small accomplishments can make you feel so much better, so yep! Lists = definitely recommended :smile2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lohikaarme said:


> Scratching out even a few small accomplishments can make you feel so much better, so yep! Lists = definitely recommended :smile2:


I started this week. I'm a bit add-ish sometimes + anxiety, so I need reminders. At this point, I might have to make a list to remember my list. haha.

I'm banking on those little accomplishments you mentioned to not get discouraged and feel like a loser from now on.


----------



## forever in flux

Out, out, brief candle!

Goodnight


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For the purposes of this post, I am choosing to use ice cream as my example. There really isn't a reason except that I can't think of anything else right now. I might change it if I do. Moving on....

So, I was thinking (it's rare but it happens). I never eat ice cream anymore but when I used to eat ice cream, mint chocolate chip ice cream was my favorite ice cream to eat. And I didn't just eat a little bit of it here and there. I ate A LOT of it.

While I was eating it, I never sat there and thought to myself "This tastes like death!". But why? Because it doesn't taste like death. Right? It tastes yummy! It tastes so yummy that it makes you want to eat it and eat it until you run out of it. And then, you need to go buy more so you can do it again. Right?

Well, anyway, ice cream isn't really the point. The point is that death often doesn't taste like death. We often find that everything that is death tastes like anything BUT death. It might taste just like chicken (a dead chicken, I might add). It might taste like minty bliss. It might even taste like fresh air. Who knows?

Be careful what you eat. Especially if it tastes really good.


----------



## komorikun

Went to a couple bars tonight with a meetup. It was so so. Not horrible but not the best either. Slightly awkward conversations. Better than staying home though. Taking tomorrow off from work. Thank god. I need a break. The last 3 months of work has been a marathon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can't believe I won't get to hear your voice and incredible laugh anymore. And the way you said "hey dude" when you saw it was me calling.


----------



## komorikun

Looks like the cute little guy who helped me when I was locked out of my apartment moved out. Think maybe he moved in with his girlfriend. Now a new guy is moving in it seems. I just heard several guys talking loudly as they tried to figure out how to move a large mattress up the stairs and around the corner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my parents still have the same two old cars. One of them has had the same tires on it for at least 10 years. Maybe longer. I have been telling my mom those tires are going to go any day and she won't listen. I'm afraid to drive the damn thing even if I'm only going a mile. There is literally almost no tread on them. On top of their age.

The car itself is barely worth anything more than what a car that runs is worth. The tires are shot. The brakes are shot. Why does she hang onto it if she doesn't want to spend a dime to keep it on the road? I had to fight with her to buy the cheapest battery I could find and put it in myself before winter started. The old battery was 8 years old and wouldn't hold a charge for a day. She was just going to let it sit there all winter with a dead battery, I guess.

I made the mistake of suggesting that we try to get some cheap tires and that immediately turned into an argument. 

Now she's finally talking about getting a car. I think she should lease if she does. There's no point in owning a car for someone who won't even buy tires or a battery. I'm honestly afraid to drive either one of them. She literally does nothing to maintain either one of them and waits for something to go wrong before she spends money. She won't even have them looked at. I don't remember the last time either one of them had an oil change. The wipers are falling apart on the one. I'm afraid to buy them at the store and put them on myself. If she finds out it will be an argument.


----------



## komorikun

Nightmares 2 days in a row.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Went to a couple bars tonight with a meetup. It was so so. Not horrible but not the best either. Slightly awkward conversations. Better than staying home though. Taking tomorrow off from work. Thank god. I need a break. The last 3 months of work has been a marathon.


Was such a contrast to the social anxiety meetup I used to go to.

Probably 50-70% people at the social anxiety meetups had seriously stunted lives. Like even the ones in their 30s and 40s were living with their parents. Many hadn't worked in years or if they did work were making very little money. Lots of other types of mental illness mixed in.

The people in the most recent meetup have better jobs. Very few of them live with their parents.

I felt more comfortable in a way with the social anxiety meetup for socializing. Since most were kind of weird, I felt okay about showing my own weirdness. The whole living with the parents thing is hard to identify with though. Definitely not good for dating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my dad went to see a cardiologist today. He was supposed to go for a couple of tests and a holter monitor (He has a low pulse) and then they were going to do a stress test at some point in the next month or so. But they've told him the cardiologist needs to see him Wednesday. That can't be good. When they want to see you again in two days. That's not what you want to hear from a cardiologist. Hopefully he just needs a pacemaker and not major surgery.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Phone rings and I answer it because the number looks familiar. 

"Hi! My name is Jackie and I'm calling because I'd like to give you a wonderful deal on an alarm system!"

Click. Yes. I hung up. 

WTF? How could they even possibly be making money this way? Does ANYONE buy an alarm system from a lady named Jackie who called them out of the blue?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The things they don't tell you about losing weight. I was all happy and stuff and then I noticed my butt has gotten bonier and sitting on it hurts a lot more now.


----------



## IcedOver

Took another "Jeopardy!" online test; I've been taking them whenever they have them, usually once a year. Only got through to the in-person audition once. Didn't do too well on this one, although they don't tell you your score or anything. You pretty much know what you got right and wrong. One about the brown supremacist organization La Raza I should have gotten right, but I saw the acronym as something else. Then I wasn't fast enough to type in "Wheel of Fortune Cookie" for a "Before & After" clue; time ticked down faster than I was expecting. I guessed on two and found out afterward I got them right. One was the two figures depicted in Michelangelo's "Pieta". I totally guessed that it was Jesus and Mary, which is correct.


----------



## 3stacks

I've lost all my friends they don't like me anymore and don't enjoy talking to me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

3stacks said:


> I've lost all my friends they don't like me anymore and don't enjoy talking to me


 How old are you? If you're in your early to mid 20s, I think that's fairly normal. Friends from childhood and teens are often friends of convenience. That's to say you just get stuck together with these random people in school or something and you kind of have to make the best of it so you have to try to get to know them and get along with them.

Later in life people usually drift apart from those kinds of friends. People who are really good at socializing will often make new friends of convenience wherever they go. You know? I mean you end up working at someplace with people you wouldn't otherwise even know. So you just kind of test the waters and chat with them a little here and there to see which ones are open and friendly to you. If they laugh at any of your jokes or whatever that's a good sign, usually.

I find it helps to be a bit self-depreciating in those situations because if you seem a bit nervous and you're always serious people might think you don't have a sense of humor or that you're going to be hard to get along with. If you can laugh at yourself people kind of loosen up. If you have SA it's probably going to be somewhat obvious.


----------



## 3stacks

WillYouStopDave said:


> How old are you? If you're in your early to mid 20s, I think that's fairly normal. Friends from childhood and teens are often friends of convenience. That's to say you just get stuck together with these random people in school or something and you kind of have to make the best of it so you have to try to get to know them and get along with them.
> 
> Later in life people usually drift apart from those kinds of friends. People who are really good at socializing will often make new friends of convenience wherever they go. You know? I mean you end up working at someplace with people you wouldn't otherwise even know. So you just kind of test the waters and chat with them a little here and there to see which ones are open and friendly to you. If they laugh at any of your jokes or whatever that's a good sign, usually.
> 
> I find it helps to be a bit self-depreciating in those situations because if you seem a bit nervous and you're always serious people might think you don't have a sense of humor or that you're going to be hard to get along with. If you can laugh at yourself people kind of loosen up. If you have SA it's probably going to be somewhat obvious.


I'm 22 (and now just realised I've been posting in the 30+, silly me). Thanks for the advice, i appreciate it. I think I just need to get out there more maybe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Nightmares 2 days in a row.


 My nightmares usually don't start until I wake up.


----------



## Chevy396

My first thought was nobody in Colorado's gonna tell me I'm too old to ride this bike now @ 37 instead of 13.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sending out job applications licks ***...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mother's germaphobia has reached new heights. She's running around waving her arms like a lunatic yelling at us about not going outside or we'll get the flu. She's been going on about the flu for months.


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe I should just jump off a bridge at night time so no one will see. And maybe right before I turn 30.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Turning 30 is going to hit me hard. I can't wait. /sarcasm



Crisigv said:


> Maybe I should just jump off a bridge at night time so no one will see. And maybe right before I turn 30.


 :hug :squeeze :rub


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Maybe I should just jump off a bridge at night time so no one will see. And maybe right before I turn 30.


:hug

Why?

The 30's are like 20's, still young. 

Some people are late bloomers and don't really get going until 30's, 40's, 50's or 60's.


----------



## SofaKing

You wake to the realization that you're whole life has been a series of poorly conceived, timed, and executed decisions all because you're just not in synch with the universe. 

You get the sense that you don't, never, or will ever belong or reach peace with it.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That moment when you realize that the one thing you have spent your whole life trying to make not happen just happened......and you didn't even notice until it was too late. And worse, you could have stopped it if you had done (almost) anything other than what you did. But you didn't because you thought you were too smart for that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So now my dad has to go get an angiogram at the same hospital my mom went to with the same cardiologist. Same everything. Same day of the week. Same time. When my mom went we showed up there at 6 AM and my dad and I sat there on those hard *** chairs until 4PM with nothing to do. The TV was stuck on the same channel and the volume was too low to be heard. The reading material was all the same crap. The coffee ran out after 3 hours.

So I'm going to end up being the only one going down there with him. This time I'll probably take my laptop but that won't make the chairs any more comfortable. Ten hours in a waiting room is torture. My tailbone still hurts from last time.

You can't leave because they want to have a licensed driver there to drive the person home after it's done.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My own doctor wants to see me again in 2 weeks because my blood pressure was up (probably because I hate doctors and I was in a nasty mood that day). I'm tempted to skip that appointment but I won't because he has an attitude and I don't want to piss him off. I know my blood pressure isn't normally high because I check it myself at home from time to time. Hopefully it'll be normal again in 2 weeks so I don't have to deal with his crap. I don't really care anyway. The only reason I go down there at all is for epilepsy meds. Ball and chain.


----------



## IcedOver

The guy next to me at work has his drink with ice, then he eats the ice. Damn, that is so annoying. It's very quiet in the room, and he's choosing to munch on ice loudly right next to me. How the hell can people just chew up hard ice cubes? It's too cold!


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> The guy next to me at work has his drink with ice, then he eats the ice. Damn, that is so annoying. It's very quiet in the room, and he's choosing to munch on ice loudly right next to me. How the hell can people just chew up hard ice cubes? It's too cold!


The lady next to me likes to rip up stacks of paper for some reason. My poor ears.


----------



## IcedOver

So does marijuana smell like skunk, then? I've never smelled it in my life to my knowledge, but this woman at the bus stop I talk to sometimes pointed out that that is what it smells like. So that means anytime you pass some ghetto *****holes who smell like they got on Pepe Le Pew's bad side, it's pot? I was just at the stop, and a black dude was making the area smell so bad I had to move down the sidewalk. He looked like he was stumbling a bit too. Why the fvck would anyone want to smoke something that smells so terrible?!? Does the drug alter their sense of smell too?


----------



## komorikun

Went to another meetup last night. It was okay. Some awkward conversation once again. 3 people turned out to be friends-friendship not related to the meetup. All 3 were engineers, which already kind of icks me out. One of the guys kind of seemed like an actor- attractive with an expressive face and rather outgoing. The woman was just a friend of his and she had no real connection to the topic of the meetup. Didn't like her vibe. Canadian engineer with a piggy nose. A couple other people from Jordan and India, both in tech. Not bad people but I can't help but feel resentment towards people that probably make $100,000-$150,000 a year. 

Had better conversations with a female exchange student from Hong Kong and a quirky guy from LA.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> My own doctor wants to see me again in 2 weeks because my blood pressure was up (probably because I hate doctors and I was in a nasty mood that day). I'm tempted to skip that appointment but I won't because he has an attitude and I don't want to piss him off. I know my blood pressure isn't normally high because I check it myself at home from time to time. Hopefully it'll be normal again in 2 weeks so I don't have to deal with his crap. I don't really care anyway. The only reason I go down there at all is for epilepsy meds. Ball and chain.


 So I checked my BP 3 times in a row with two different machines yesterday and it was like 108/78 every time. I have no idea why it was nearly 150/98 at the doctor's. I was a little irritated but no more than usual. My BP is usually fairly normal at the doctor. If anything, my usual BP often runs a bit low.

I did eat a whole bunch of peanuts that morning. Kind of unintentionally. I had a big container of them and only meant to eat a few but was watching something on youtube and couldn't stop eating them.

Only other thing I can think of is my dad was with me that day and he (as usual) talked nonstop all the way over there and it was really irritating (was talking about kites for no reason at all).


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother's germaphobia has reached new heights. She's running around waving her arms like a lunatic yelling at us about not going outside or we'll get the flu. She's been going on about the flu for months.


My dad got a little weird after he got pneumonia. Was saying that he wouldn't go to the aquarium anymore or any other place that has lots of children visitors.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My dad got a little weird after he got pneumonia. Was saying that he wouldn't go to the aquarium anymore or any other place that has lots of children visitors.


 I'm surprised your dad has had pneumonia. He doesn't look as old as I thought he was in the pic you posted. I thought it was mainly only 70+ people got pneumonia these days.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm surprised your dad has had pneumonia. He doesn't look as old as I thought he was in the pic you posted. I thought it was mainly only 70+ people got pneumonia these days.


My dad is turning 68 pretty soon. My sister got it too. They both got pneumonia in 2016 (dad in March and sister in November). Not from each other. The last time they saw each other in person was 2008.

My sister sure does seem to get colds often. Like 2-4 colds a year.


----------



## komorikun

I did think it was weird that my sister got pneumonia since she is only in her 30s.

I also thought that *shingles* was something only old people got I met a couple people who shingles in their 20s and 40s.


----------



## Crisigv

Turning 30 will either make me kill myself or I will have to change something.


----------



## komorikun

So the last time my sister had a normal full-time job was in 2009. Almost 9 years ago. Will she ever find a job? Sometimes it seems like she is just waiting to get some horrible illness in order to get SSI (disability). Then she will supplement that with a little bit of under-the-table freelancing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Tomorrow is the day my dad goes for the angiogram. I can't believe my mom wants me to drive him there in the car with the worn out tires on it. I have told her I'm not driving that car with those tires. She just never learns. If there's ever a day when we should be taking the good car, it's that day.

I just have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> So does marijuana smell like skunk, then? I've never smelled it in my life to my knowledge, but this woman at the bus stop I talk to sometimes pointed out that that is what it smells like. So that means anytime you pass some ghetto *****holes who smell like they got on Pepe Le Pew's bad side, it's pot? I was just at the stop, and a black dude was making the area smell so bad I had to move down the sidewalk. He looked like he was stumbling a bit too. Why the fvck would anyone want to smoke something that smells so terrible?!? Does the drug alter their sense of smell too?


Not like a skunk, a lot of people find the smell pleasant, although it may be due to them associating that smell with a good feeling.

They call the smelly kind skunk because the smell is strong and sticks to you, but it's not really near to the smell of a skunk that will make you sick.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Tomorrow is the day my dad goes for the angiogram. I can't believe my mom wants me to drive him there in the car with the worn out tires on it. I have told her I'm not driving that car with those tires. She just never learns. If there's ever a day when we should be taking the good car, it's that day.
> 
> I just have a bad feeling about this.


 Well, that didn't go as planned. That is the worst hospital. My dad laid there half the day in a gown waiting for the angiogram and they didn't get to him and told him to come back another day. We got there at 9 on time for an appointment that was made a week ahead of time and they could not even keep the appointment because they're not even equipped to handle a couple of emergencies without bumping appointment patients off the list.

So now we have to go back and do that **** all over again. And I'll be surprised if it doesn't happen again.

Anyway, while in the waiting room, I was talking to this lady who was there with her mother. This woman's mother was 95 years old and she didn't look a day over 70. I was shocked. I meant to ask her what her mother eats but I was interrupted by the guy coming out to ask me if I wanted some yogurt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Great. I think my jacket smells like BO. Probably from wearing it for those quick trips to the store after working out. I don't even know if that thing is machine washable. I hope so. It was super cheap for the quality it is but I'm going to have to risk it and try to wash it. I can't go around stinking.

Edit - I just went to put it in the washer and my dad is using the washer. Which sounds normal but it isn't because he was also using the washer yesterday. And the day before yesterday. And the day before that. And every day before that. My dad uses the washer every day. I don't know how he could possibly have something to wash every single day. I have a feeling he washes the same clothes every day. He wears clothes that have all kinds of rips and holes in them and look washing machine worn out. I know he has nicer clothes but he doesn't wear them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Great. I think my jacket smells like BO. Probably from wearing it for those quick trips to the store after working out. I don't even know if that thing is machine washable. I hope so. It was super cheap for the quality it is but I'm going to have to risk it and try to wash it. I can't go around stinking.
> 
> Edit - I just went to put it in the washer and my dad is using the washer. Which sounds normal but it isn't because he was also using the washer yesterday. And the day before yesterday. And the day before that. And every day before that. My dad uses the washer every day. I don't know how he could possibly have something to wash every single day. I have a feeling he washes the same clothes every day. He wears clothes that have all kinds of rips and holes in them and look washing machine worn out. I know he has nicer clothes but he doesn't wear them.


 Washed the jacket successfully and now it smells like lavender.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta stop ****ing around & focus


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If dogs had hands would they pet themselves?


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> If dogs had hands would the pet themselves?


Hmm...they can lick themselves, so sure...other self stimulation seems reasonable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SofaKing said:


> Hmm...they can lick themselves, so sure...other self stimulation seems reasonable.


 So you think they like to have their ears scratched mainly because they can't lick their ears?


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> So you think they like to have their ears scratched mainly because they can't lick their ears?


No...I was more or less (clearly less) making a joke.

The old joke is...

Q Why do dogs lick their balls?

A Because they can.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SofaKing said:


> No...I was more or less (clearly less) making a joke.
> 
> The old joke is...
> 
> Q Why do dogs lick their balls?
> 
> A Because they can.


 I think they probably do it because they like the way they taste.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn. That scared the crap out of me. I usually take my evening meds for my epilepsy at 7 PM on the dot. Last night I forgot to take them at all. And not only that, but I thought that I had taken them. And I started getting strong auras about an hour after I should have taken them. I immediately recognized that horrible feeling. There's nothing else like it. It kind of feels like a cold, tingling chill running through my head and scalp and a creepy deja vu. And then those sensations just kind of mingle with a weird dizzy feeling that doesn't go away.

I'm surprised I didn't think to check to see if I took my meds because the aura was so strong and just persisted all night. I just remembered the meds about an hour ago and took them right away. I instantly started feeling better. 

I thought I might be getting ready to have a stroke or something. It's been a long time since I felt that way.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

This made me lol:








Of course I've needed this word for decades.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Most everything here makes me want to leave and find a place that I feel comfortable and connected to people but the reality is my issues would follow me anywhere I went if I could afford to go & the high of being somewhere does wear off eventually. That said, such a high can also be a springboard to improvement too. It can go both ways


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Finally got an inexpensive toaster oven. I was using a Nuwave to cook my chicken breast but it just always came out too dry. And the Nuwave is so bulky. Even though it's not that hard to clean the pieces take up a lot of space in the dishwasher and it's kind of a pain.

Just did my first test chicken breast in the toaster oven and it came out perfect. Cleanup was easier than I expected. Just two pieces to clean and it will be even easier next time (learned from the mistake I made). Also fixed a couple of fish sticks. I usually put them in the microwave so having real baked fish sticks for once was night and day. Not bad for 30 bucks. I'm sure it'll only last a couple years but for $30 I'm fine with that.[/quote]

Man. So far, everything I've made in that toaster oven has been really yummy. I took a piece of already cooked chicken breast and reheated it in the toaster oven and it was amazing. I usually reheat it in the microwave and it comes out not so great.

Made tilapia in it last night Tilapia with lemon pepper and brown mustard. Effortless. Came out much better than I thought it would. Might try sardines one day.

Still have to do some thinking on being creative with making some stuff to cook in. I used an disposable catering tray for the fish (I don't throw them away. I just wash them out)

Have to take my dad to the cardiologist tomorrow to find out if he needs a pacemaker. I think he does but the doctor/insurance people might try to slither out of it since my dad is old. Doctors kind of have a tendency to just want to let people die when they get over 70. Insurance companies are stingy as it is and get tighter when dealing with old people.


----------



## Venus444

All day everyday...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I woke up sometime yesterday to the realization that I couldn't feel my left arm. I mean AT ALL. I tried to move it and nothing happened. I looked over and checked to make sure it was actually there and it was. That was the point at which I realized that I must have slept on it for so long that it had gone completely numb. Not pins and needles and tingling numb. So numb there was no sensation at all. 

I picked it up with my other hand and held it up in front of me and stared at it in abject disbelief. I let go and tried to hold it up but it just flopped down and bounced off of my chest like an object. 

At that point, I was getting scared. It crossed my mind that something really bad might be happening to my left arm. But wait! How preposterous would that be? I just couldn't wrap my mind around the thought that I might have spent 45 years in this body just to have my arm stop responding FOR NO REASON! 

FINALLY, I felt the glorious pins and needles and the unbearable tingling pain that meant everything was probably going to be OK! I picked it up again and flopped it against the headboard just to make sure. And sure enough, I felt the vague sensation that was getting stronger by the second. 

Not sure that has ever happened before. I've had the dead arm thing before but not that bad. I must have slept on it and not moved for a really long time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hank Scorpio said:


> This made me lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I've needed this word for decades.


 TLJ has a Nixon nose.


----------



## IcedOver

When I go to movies, I stay through the credits. It's just something I do. I probably haven't left during the credits since the early '90s. It's annoying when people jump up as if they have to leave right when the credits start, including for a classic movie with awesome credits music like _Halloween_. Sometimes they miss post-credits scenes (although savvy people stay through Marvel Studios' movie credits). It's annoying and uncomfortable that sometimes theater employees will clean up the theater, then stand and wait for people to leave, even if it's just one or two people who don't have any trash. I realize it's their job, but come on, stand outside (one theater has the cleaners stay outside until all the people are out, even if it's just one like me). Today I went to _The Strangers: Prey at Night_, and when the credits were like three quarters done, a guy came in and sat down in the front. I assumed he was someone coming for the next show, as he didn't do any cleaning. When I went down the steps he popped up and went out ahead of me, and I recognized him as an employee or manager. Obviously he was waiting to make sure I left and didn't stay for the next show. Come on, man, have some class. Who's going to stay for a second showing of _The Strangers: Prey at Night_ (although the film was pretty good)? He didn't say "Thanks for coming" or anything, just gave me a dirty look.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This version of this song makes me. :crying:


----------



## Hank Scorpio

IcedOver said:


> When I go to movies, I stay through the credits. It's just something I do. I probably haven't left during the credits since the early '90s. It's annoying when people jump up as if they have to leave right when the credits start, including for a classic movie with awesome credits music like _Halloween_. Sometimes they miss post-credits scenes (although savvy people stay through Marvel Studios' movie credits). It's annoying and uncomfortable that sometimes theater employees will clean up the theater, then stand and wait for people to leave, even if it's just one or two people who don't have any trash. I realize it's their job, but come on, stand outside (one theater has the cleaners stay outside until all the people are out, even if it's just one like me). Today I went to _The Strangers: Prey at Night_, and when the credits were like three quarters done, a guy came in and sat down in the front. I assumed he was someone coming for the next show, as he didn't do any cleaning. When I went down the steps he popped up and went out ahead of me, and I recognized him as an employee or manager. Obviously he was waiting to make sure I left and didn't stay for the next show. Come on, man, have some class. Who's going to stay for a second showing of _The Strangers: Prey at Night_ (although the film was pretty good)? He didn't say "Thanks for coming" or anything, just gave me a dirty look.


I'm so sick of those after credit scenes. Nobody wants to stare at names for ten minutes. Just put the whole movie in the damn movie.

It's also good to get out quick to avoid a crowd in the bathroom and in the parking lot.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So now the bathtub has eaten another $40. My dad was taking a shower last night and I could hear him on there muttering "What's wrong with this thing? Something's wrong with this thing. Why isn't this thing working right? This don't make no sense!"

When he comes out he tells me something is wrong with the spout. It's a weird kind of spout that has a pull down diverter. We had to replace it once before and all I remember about that was it was a nightmare to find it local. Luckily, we found the same place we got it at last time. Unluckily, it was $40. 

Oh well. At least we found a big plumbing supply place close. I forgot that place was even there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tinder profiles make me very aware of how much of an adult child I am socially speaking


----------



## IcedOver

I use an old cell phone as my main alarm, although I usually just "snooze" it and disregard it, even though I set several alarms ten or more minutes apart. When I wake up and it's going off, in that disoriented post-sleep state, it's sometimes hard to know what to do with it if the alarm screen disappears for whatever reason, so recently I've found that I have just been ripping off the back of the phone, taking out the battery, and going back to sleep. Last week when I needed to be up early to open up on a Saturday at work, I did that and got up late (although I still made it in time). Today I put that cell in a sandwich zip-lock bag so that I couldn't (easily) rip apart the back.


----------



## komorikun

Pretty sure my dad blocked my number. Very odd. Last time we talked on the phone was Friday the 16th. We didn't get into an argument or anything but there was a bit of debate but overall nothing major. Ended on a pleasant note. Then he left a 3 minute garbled voicemail on Monday. I asked him about it in a text and he said he butt dialed me. Fine. Whatever. So I called him yesterday a couple times and it goes straight to voicemail, no ringing. So I sent an email asking what is wrong with his phone- no response. Today I did an experiment and turned off my caller ID, the phone rang.....

He's getting really, really weird man. Just when you think someone can't get any crazier, he does. I just don't get it. It's not like I call very often. Nor do I send tons of text messages. Not like my sister who will send 50 text messages in 10 minutes when she gets revved up about something. Nor do I ask for money, unlike my sister. Like he has told me that he blocks her sometimes because he can't handle how emotional she gets and all her crises, especially while he has to take care of the old bag with her failing health. I'm not the sweetest person, but I'm pretty calm and stable.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking back to that last conversation, it's so creepy how my dad still thinks of me as the sullen teenager that I was. He thinks I'm the same person even though over 20 years has passed. I said something to the effect that if he were caring for my mom now, rather than the old bag it would be different (since I hate the old bag). Then he said that I was no help when my mom was ill and wasn't nice to her. Said that I laughed when she died. WTF!! 

This is why I find no reason to move back to LA. Like after I finally graduated from college, he showed some interest in me moving to LA. But with this sort of treatment, being ignored for months at a time, having my phone number blocked, why would I ever move back there to be near him?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Thinking back to that last conversation, it's so creepy how my dad still thinks of me as the sullen teenager that I was. He thinks I'm the same person even though over 20 years has passed. I said something to the effect that if he were caring for my mom now, rather than the old bag it would be different (since I hate the old bag). Then he said that I was no help when my mom was ill and wasn't nice to her. Said that I laughed when she died. WTF!!
> 
> This is why I find no reason to move back to LA. Like after I finally graduated from college, he showed some interest in me moving to LA. But with this sort of treatment, being ignored for months at a time, having my phone number blocked, why would I ever move back there to be near him?


 He's probably starting to realize he's gonna be alone and screwed when his health starts to decline.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m too old to be non-functional


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Another long day in a hospital waiting room. This is gonna suck.


----------



## IcedOver

I applied for a job online which had my ideal schedule -- working every day, including weekends, except for Tuesday and Wednesday. I received a phone message yesterday, but couldn't return it until later when the person had probably left. She sent me an online assessment which asked various questions about what I'd do in different work situations. I thought I filled it out well, but I checked later and found my status was "no longer under consideration". My current job is going REALLY badly at the moment; my department is basically being greatly disrespected, ankled, and diminished. I moved to this new building with the other groups, but in my mind, since I was figuring I might get this other job, I was feeling that I shouldn't be too down about this. However, now that I didn't get it, I'm kind of down. I don't know all the details of the job or if it would have suited me, but if I can't get that, what can I get that would have anywhere close to the schedule I want?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What’s he point in having kids if you’re able to help them out but refuse to do so because of some retarded code you insist they live up to? And you wonder why non of us have kids...well
one reason is cause you don’t bring life into this world if you’re not gonna do what you can for them no matter their age or if they can’t be what you expect or hope


----------



## 0589471

I really should be looking for another job. The woman who reached out to me about a possible work-from-home position has yet to get back to me, and now I'm worried it's going to be bad news. I'm not really a "work from home" kind of person, but since my mom's surgery and being home bound, I have no choice. If I want a job, it's my best bet right now, because I can't really leave the house for a few months now.


----------



## memyselfandi3699

IcedOver said:


> Having the owner of your company send out an e-mail to the entire company complaining of the bathroom floor being "sticky" and admonishing people to "pee in the toilet" is one of the lamest things that can happen at a job.


Seriously!?? What kind of bad *** company owner would whine about a sticky bathroom floor. "Pee in the toilet!??" For pities sake, he should put a bowl of Cheerios on the back of the toilet if he's THAT serious about it..and sending out a message like that to the entire staff!!

BTW..how many of you laughed along with your coworkers when you read it!?? LOL!!


----------



## memyselfandi3699

renegade disaster said:


> I really didn't realise how well pensioners have it financially in this country now. we've always viewed pensioners as being poor and sure there still is some elderly in poverty which is tragic. overall the older generation are some of the ones who have been hit the least hard by the tories "we're all in it together" plan.
> I was incredibly worried when my dad announced his retirement a couple of years back as i'm unemployed and I thought with me being on benefits we'd suffer and not afford much but as its turned out we aren't doing that bad at all, he has a private pension ontop of the state pension as well as all the other benefits he receives. he's doing all right for himself, so much so that he went on a month holiday to new zealand last year and is going away on holiday again this summer.he's bought new furniture for the house. his generation got a pretty lucky break ,the kids these days have it hard.


Here in the States, it's been much like that where our parents save and save so that they can leave their children something. Well that's okay if you can die young enough..yet if you grow to an old age where you end up living in a nursing facility..one must spend down everything they have. It means paying out of pocket for everything regarding the nursing facility until you have no more.

It means cashing out your life insurance policies and selling your home (if you have one, which many do). Any cash from that, the person has to spend on their care or anything "in their best interest" which means nothing goes to their children, etc. It ALL has to go to their health needs or anything regarding toiletries, pillows, blankets, etc.

Like by the age of 85 when my dad first entered a nursing facility, he needed anything...

Thankfully he spent a bunch on himself living in a beautiful Independent Living apartment for five years so at least he could enjoy some of the money he worked so hard for all his life.

While living in the nursing facility took him to the cleaners, thankfully he was able to stay in a very nice room for the duration of his stay there. As soon as he was spent down to $2000 left..we had no choice but to put him on what we call here in the States as "Medicare"

He was on it for 6 months before he passed away..and what he had left was simply pennies of what he and my mom had saved all their lives for. He had a funeral trust which we paid for before he passed away and the mere $500 that was left will eventually go back to Medicare on the "payback" program.

Few people know about this in the States as nobody tells you about it until your loved one has passed on. After that, everything left will be eventually taken by Medicare; regardless if you were on it two months or two years. It will become not what you owe them in the "payback"..but what you have left as eventually they have the right to take it ALL!!

So glad out dad spent down on good living in a wonderful independent living place; and then again at a wonderful nursing facility. There is a mere $1000 left that Medicare will eventually "suck up"..and to be honest. Take it..just simply take it!!

While my sister and I would put it to good use regarding memorials for my parents, the government will just line their pockets with it.

And while neither my sister and I are happy about that..it's just money. Soon all the government people that are so hungry for it will either die or be in a nursing facility too..and then they too will know what it feels like!!


----------



## komorikun

Can someone be conceited and have a persecution complex at the same time?


----------



## komorikun

memyselfandi3699 said:


> Seriously!?? What kind of bad *** company owner would whine about a sticky bathroom floor. "Pee in the toilet!??" For pities sake, he should put a bowl of Cheerios on the back of the toilet if he's THAT serious about it..and sending out a message like that to the entire staff!!
> 
> BTW..how many of you laughed along with your coworkers when you read it!?? LOL!!





memyselfandi3699 said:


> regarding memorials for my parents, the government will just line their pockets with it.
> 
> And while neither my sister and I are happy about that..it's just money. Soon all the government people that are so hungry for it will either die or be in a nursing facility too..and then they too will know what it feels like!!


Holy crap. You're quoting posts from 2013. Second post is interesting though.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to our large mall for the first time in probably a year. Outside an entrance, outdoors, was the oddest vending machine I've come across. It was the same type that sells snacks -- enter your selection number and your item pops out and down for you to pick up. However, it wasn't selling Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, but packages with guitar strings, bass strings, and even drumsticks. If you need those, it seems you would go to a specialty store. It was odd to find them in a vending machine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I woke up sometime yesterday to the realization that I couldn't feel my left arm. I mean AT ALL. I tried to move it and nothing happened. I looked over and checked to make sure it was actually there and it was. That was the point at which I realized that I must have slept on it for so long that it had gone completely numb. Not pins and needles and tingling numb. So numb there was no sensation at all.
> 
> I picked it up with my other hand and held it up in front of me and stared at it in abject disbelief. I let go and tried to hold it up but it just flopped down and bounced off of my chest like an object.
> 
> At that point, I was getting scared. It crossed my mind that something really bad might be happening to my left arm. But wait! How preposterous would that be? I just couldn't wrap my mind around the thought that I might have spent 45 years in this body just to have my arm stop responding FOR NO REASON!
> 
> FINALLY, I felt the glorious pins and needles and the unbearable tingling pain that meant everything was probably going to be OK! I picked it up again and flopped it against the headboard just to make sure. And sure enough, I felt the vague sensation that was getting stronger by the second.
> 
> Not sure that has ever happened before. I've had the dead arm thing before but not that bad. I must have slept on it and not moved for a really long time.


I hate when that happens, but it's kinda funny looking back. The way it just flops around like a dead fish.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

My dad is starting to question his stupid purchase of this house and the fact that the only way he can pay for it is to rent the attached apartment out. He didn't think about that when they got all excited and bought it without thinking about how that is going to effect his kids that he couldn't afford either.

So, of course who do think is becoming his scapegoat for it? It's me for telling him I needed like $200 for a week. Now suddenly they are going to have to sell the place because I'm making it impossible for him to afford it.

Nobody wants to hear this crap, but it helps to vent.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Last week after my medical appointment I went to a supermarket near the clinic. That area is just full of odd people. I saw a lady shopping for groceries with backpack on like this. She was getting a few comments from people about it:










This was the same day that I saw that guy with the face tattoos/huge earplugs with a bulldog on the bus.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My fish are both giving me the "FEED ME MFER!" stare of death.


----------



## komorikun

I'm really tired of that old hippy Rastafarian neighbor. He is always hanging around outside the apartment, talking to whoever walks by. He is so fake. Uses my parking space without asking but acts all friendly. This week I left to go to work and there he was right outside the front door of the apartment playing some sort of flute. A couple days later he was hanging outside in his car that was parked in front of the building with the car door open. I think he needs a job or something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> I'm really tired of that old hippy Rastafarian neighbor. He is always hanging around outside the apartment, talking to whoever walks by. He is so fake. Uses my parking space without asking but acts all friendly. This week I left to go to work and there he was right outside the front door of the apartment playing some sort of flute. A couple days later he was hanging outside in his car that was parked in front of the building with the car door open. I think he needs a job or something.


Is he actually a Rasta or just a dreadlocked hippie?


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is he actually a Rasta or just a dreadlocked hippie?


How can you tell the difference?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> How can you tell the difference?


Suppose it's tough without truly engaging with him to see who he is but just having the hair and smoking herb doesn't = a Rastafarian


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Suppose it's tough without truly engaging with him to see who he is but just having the hair and smoking herb doesn't = a Rastafarian


He does wear a weird hat like this:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> He does wear a weird hat like this:


Depending on hair length those hats can be purely practical/stylistic to keep the hair out of the way or less decorative ones for work to draw a bit less attention, etc but I get where you're coming from, seemingly jobless musician that's always in your stall or hanging about the building...can see how that's irritating as hell


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> Depending on hair length those hats can be purely practical/stylistic to keep the hair out of the way or less decorative ones for work to draw a bit less attention, etc but I get where you're coming from, seemingly jobless musician that's always in your stall or hanging about the building...can see how that's irritating as hell


Not to mention they're majestic as *non-offensive verb that might relate to sex*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Toaster oven sardines are in the toaster oven now. They'll either be edible or really disgusting. We'll see. Was gonna make tilapia but I have more sardines than tilapia.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Toaster oven sardines are in the toaster oven now. They'll either be edible or really disgusting. We'll see. Was gonna make tilapia but I have more sardines than tilapia.


 Well, they came out alright. But man the house was extra stinky! My god it smelled like Nancy Pelosi's crotch in here!


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I'm really tired of that old hippy Rastafarian neighbor. He is always hanging around outside the apartment, talking to whoever walks by. He is so fake. Uses my parking space without asking but acts all friendly. This week I left to go to work and there he was right outside the front door of the apartment playing some sort of flute. A couple days later he was hanging outside in his car that was parked in front of the building with the car door open. I think he needs a job or something.


A hippy Rasta without a job, you must be joking.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

SolutionX said:


> A hippy Rasta without a job, you must be joking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I don't know really if he has a job or not. He seems to be home in the daytime though. He loves hanging around outside talking to people passing by. But him and his girlfriend are able to afford 2 cars.

I don't think I've ever run into the girlfriend. I've only seen her from my window when she was on her balcony. Maybe she died.....


----------



## Chevy396

Pain is everything...






Without it we would be nothing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Minimalism at it's finest...






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

The age of chemicals is coming to an abrupt halt. But try to remember that we wouldn't have gotten here without them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I don't know really if he has a job or not. He seems to be home in the daytime though. He loves hanging around outside talking to people passing by. But him and his girlfriend are able to afford 2 cars.
> 
> I don't think I've ever run into the girlfriend. I've only seen her from my window when she was on her balcony. Maybe she died.....


Probably disabled.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My internet speed is a disaster today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why would anyone wash a banana?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's hard to imagine any gal in her late 20's to early 30's wanting a penniless guy with mental health issues that lives with his mom in the basement and has no post secondary education or career prospects...still, I guess I'll reopen my OkCupid account



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why would anyone wash a banana?


If you're using the peels as garden compost you may be looking to try to get rid of potential pesticides on them...that's all I can think of


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> If you're using the peels as garden compost you may be looking to try to get rid of potential pesticides on them...that's all I can think of


 My dad watched me wash an apple and start eating it and he said he hadn't washed his bananas yet. I asked him if he was going to eat the peels and he said he wasn't and looked at me like he didn't know why I asked.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> My dad watched me wash an apple and start eating it and he said he hadn't washed his bananas yet. I asked him if he was going to eat the peels and he said he wasn't and looked at me like he didn't know why I asked.


Strange fruit indeed...lol


----------



## firestar

I didn't think it was possible to be overworked when I have almost no social life, but I've been proven wrong. All I do is work.


----------



## IcedOver

Since my co-worker joined this company over five years ago, he has lost his wallet twice -- once on the bus and another time he must have just missed his pocket on a city street. He lost his card independent of his wallet, but found it months later wedged into a crevice at the back of his office chair. He left his phone on the bus. Then this weekend he lost a satchel that contained his company laptop computer. It's mystifying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If Charles Bronson finally got his wish, there's hope for us all.


----------



## 0589471

I don't know why getting hit on is so painful right now. Maybe it's the idea of anyone else, of anything implied or considered beyond what I had. I just don't want it...any of it. I just want him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Of Okcupid, Tinder, & Plenty Of Fish, it seems my prospects are the greatest on the latter platform


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't know why getting hit on is so painful right now. Maybe it's the idea of anyone else, of anything implied or considered beyond what I had. I just don't want it...any of it. I just want him.


 Somebody needs to tell that guy to come to his senses and sprinkle your toxic little wings with some love.

EDIT - I just realized that didn't sound right. I didn't mean it the way it probably sounds. I'm just a dork. :lol


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Somebody needs to tell that guy to come to his senses and sprinkle your toxic little wings with some love.
> 
> EDIT - I just realized that didn't sound right. I didn't mean it the way it probably sounds. I'm just a dork.


haha, aww no worries. I thought it was sweet  thank you.


----------



## screamingontheinside

I want to start dating again, BUT being in a relationship isn't easy.


----------



## SFC01

employers can really take this piss


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My fish are both frolicking in their clean water. Can a fish frolic?


----------



## Mabel Pines

WillYouStopDave said:


> My fish are both frolicking in their clean water. Can a fish frolic?


That and swimming and ballooning up with so too much food and then exploding is about all they can do so yes they can frolick. I mean, if I can basically do all day is frolick, I was frolick the bejebus out of every single day of my existence.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Pretty sure my dad blocked my number. Very odd. Last time we talked on the phone was Friday the 16th. We didn't get into an argument or anything but there was a bit of debate but overall nothing major. Ended on a pleasant note. Then he left a 3 minute garbled voicemail on Monday. I asked him about it in a text and he said he butt dialed me. Fine. Whatever. So I called him yesterday a couple times and it goes straight to voicemail, no ringing. So I sent an email asking what is wrong with his phone- no response. Today I did an experiment and turned off my caller ID, the phone rang.....
> 
> He's getting really, really weird man. Just when you think someone can't get any crazier, he does. I just don't get it. It's not like I call very often. Nor do I send tons of text messages. Not like my sister who will send 50 text messages in 10 minutes when she gets revved up about something. Nor do I ask for money, unlike my sister. Like he has told me that he blocks her sometimes because he can't handle how emotional she gets and all her crises, especially while he has to take care of the old bag with her failing health. I'm not the sweetest person, but I'm pretty calm and stable.


Still blocked. 3 weeks later.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Still blocked. 3 weeks later.


 No idea what it's about? That is weird. Do you think your stepmom blocked you and he doesn't know?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> No idea what it's about? That is weird. Do you think your stepmom blocked you and he doesn't know?


No, we didn't have a fight or anything. Maybe I said something he didn't want to hear. Who knows. In the past we had perfectly okay conversations but I'd get an angry email a few days later out of blue with the title in all caps "YOUR BEHAVIOR." So he's okay during the conversation but then mulls it over for several days after the call. He is becoming increasingly super sensitive with age but still quite rude himself. He can give it but can't take it. Like he will bring up something from the past and if I contradict him he gets all bent out of shape.

The stepmonster can barely even use a dumb phone, I don't think she would have any idea what to do with an iPhone.


----------



## Chevy396

A shot of morphine in my arm, a couple of norcos, a muscle relaxer and a bunch of Alieve, I'm still in some pain, just not wishing I were dead anymore. Alcohol worked for a while, but after a few days when You can't drink anymore and the hangover kicks in, you gonna be in hell.

If I had my stupid Valium I could smoke nice bowl of weed, but right now it would just trigger a panic attack.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> No, we didn't have a fight or anything. Maybe I said something he didn't want to hear. Who knows. In the past we had perfectly okay conversations but I'd get an angry email a few days later out of blue with the title in all caps "YOUR BEHAVIOR." So he's okay during the conversation but then mulls it over for several days after the call. He is becoming increasingly super sensitive with age but still quite rude himself. He can give it but can't take it. Like he will bring up something from the past and if I contradict him he gets all bent out of shape.
> 
> The stepmonster can barely even use a dumb phone, I don't think she would have any idea what to do with an iPhone.


Sounds like my Dad. After a while it just kind of makes you laugh, but it sucks when you need his help and he holds it against you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, we didn't have a fight or anything. Maybe I said something he didn't want to hear. Who knows. In the past we had perfectly okay conversations but I'd get an angry email a few days later out of blue with the title in all caps "YOUR BEHAVIOR." So he's okay during the conversation but then mulls it over for several days after the call. He is becoming increasingly super sensitive with age but still quite rude himself.


 :lol



> He can give it but can't take it. Like he will bring up something from the past and if I contradict him he gets all bent out of shape.


 A few weeks ago I got into an argument with my mom. I don't remember how it started (Probably was trying to get her to take her meds right as usual) but she ended up basically calling me a worthless POS (not her exact words but words to that effect) and I told her I guess it's in the genes. She got so mad she couldn't speak. I didn't see her for days after that. I didn't mean it exactly but she was pushing my buttons and she knew it.


----------



## Sus y

I seriously don't know how moms can do it. I was taking care of nephew and niece for a couple of hours while feeling a bit sick and I was wanting to run away every minute, she didn't let me to properly take a shower because she was knocking the door every 5 minutes to show me something. There were fun parts tho, especially the time my niece accidentally made the nephew trip and fall and he just stuck to the floor expecting me to help him to stand up while he was all drama llama lol, and I was like this never happened! lol, he finally had to stand for himself and then kept playing and then there was another huge drama and crying while they were having dinner. What a headache!


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> A few weeks ago I got into an argument with my mom. I don't remember how it started (Probably was trying to get her to take her meds right as usual) but she ended up basically calling me a worthless POS (not her exact words but words to that effect) and I told her I guess it's in the genes. She got so mad she couldn't speak. I didn't see her for days after that. I didn't mean it exactly but she was pushing my buttons and she knew it.


Has your mom always been that way? I just don't understand how someone can be hyper sensitive but rude at the same time.


----------



## Chevy396

I can actually hear my backbones grinding against each other. The sound comes up through my back. How have managed to get by so far without massive amounts of narcotics? Would probably be dead without kratom. Time to move up in the world though. Dear God I hope I get surgery soon. And that I survive it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

I shouldn't have just watched that spine surgery being done on YouTube. At least they don't have to put you under though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Has your mom always been that way? I just don't understand how someone can be hyper sensitive but rude at the same time.


Parents tend to have this idea that even if they're being rude, you have to still be polite because you're their child. Anything contrary to that shocks them because when you were young they actually got away with it for so long. If you can fight back it's not as fun.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Has your mom always been that way? I just don't understand how someone can be hyper sensitive but rude at the same time.


 Well, not as bad as she has been since the hospital thing. She was always very argumentative and didn't like to be wrong about anything. Her moods could always go from calm to very hostile faster than most people's.

She used to have a really bad temper many years ago when we were kids but she was actually getting more and more mellow as the years went by. Until recently.

Ever since the hospital thing she just can't seem to have a normal conversation about anything without working herself up into a rage. It seems like she always has something mean and ugly to say just waiting for an excuse to get it out. And it can really just come out of nowhere. Sometimes it isn't overtly mean but it's just unpleasant and rude. Which wasn't something she used to do. It's like whatever happened to her mind took everything that was good out of her personality and just left the bad stuff. Everything that was ever bad about her before was always kind of offset by a lot of reasonably good stuff. You could kind of get past it if she was in a bad mood for an hour once in a while.

I have told her she needs a mood stabilizer or something but she won't do it. She thinks there's nothing wrong with her but she can't get along with anybody anymore. You can start a casual conversation with her (on a good day) about just about anything and everything will be just fine....for a while. And then she just starts working herself into an agitated state and ramps it up until she's almost in a rage. And once it reaches that level, you can't even remember how you got there because each level of escalation does not have a well-defined trigger. You can see that she's getting more agitated but her mind seems to be doing it without any real cause. Everything anyone says to her is wrong.

It's scary how fragile the mind is and how people can just turn into monsters all of a sudden.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Both my parents are really pissing me off in recent days, far more than usual


----------



## komorikun

It's odd though, my dad still responds to emails. And today he forwarded an email chain he had with some cruise company that lost his luggage. He sent them a long email going on and on about how old he is and the old bag is how much it inconvenienced them therefore the cruise company should pay for the shipping costs of the luggage.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do I always have to live by people who are incapable of being quiet? I don't mean your usual everyday noises that people make like normal walking and occasional conversations. I always get people who drag and drop heavy things ALL THE TIME and people who are not capable of talking without shouting and laughing loudly and just generally being inconsiderate AF. 

I can hear my upstairs neighbor everywhere in this apartment when he's having a conversation with someone. And it goes on for hours and hours and he just never shuts up. And he has one of those annoying voices that sounds almost like he's singing when he's talking. :bash


----------



## komorikun

I got 10 days of PTO (paid time off) I need to use up by July. It's either use it or lose it. You don't get paid for it if you don't use it. 

Not sure what to do. Can't visit my dad seeing as he is blocking my phone number, nor do I want to stay in his living room. Their run down condo has become a nursing home. The stepmonster has dementia and her health has really deteriorated. Like she needs help getting off the toilet sometimes and apparently she gets up to pee multiple times a night. Haven't seen him since 2011. 

Can't visit my sister since her living situation is still up in the air. She's attempting to break up with the boyfriend and move out but of course she doesn't have much money. And having a dog makes it very very hard to find a roommate situation. If she were living alone, I'd stay at her place but definitely she is going to have to live with roommates. I'm leery of making any plans with her since her life is so chaotic and frequent crises. She is too broke to visit me. So that's out. 

Not really keen on going on a trip/sightseeing by myself. If I had a boyfriend or a friend to go with, I'd love to go but by myself sounds depressing. I can afford the airfare but don't think I can afford to pay for a week at hotels. It's much cheaper if you share a room with someone. I can't stand youth hostels anymore. I can tolerate shared bathrooms but not shared sleeping rooms (bunk beds). I'm such a light sleeper.

And I still need to get a passport. My passport expired a couple years ago.


----------



## komorikun

God damn. It takes at least 18 hours to get to Australia. Never been on such a long flight. Japan and South America are so much closer to the US.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Canadian Brotha said:


> Both my parents are really pissing me off in recent days, far more than usual


How so?


----------



## Chevy396

Don't ever break your back, it's not as fun as it sounds.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mabel Pines said:


> How so?


They sit in judgment/disappointment of all of us(their children) & yet have been wholly useless as a support platform for us & at times detrimental to us getting anywhere all the while acting as though they have no faults in all of it...suffice to say it doesn't take much for their actions or words to stir me up


----------



## Mabel Pines

Canadian Brotha said:


> They sit in judgment/disappointment of all of us(their children) & yet have been wholly useless as a support platform for us & at times detrimental to us getting anywhere all the while acting as though they have no faults in all of it...suffice to say it doesn't take much for their actions or words to stir me up


I thought that you had to reach 42 years of age when you are absolutely done and tired of everybody's ****, lol. 
Joking. 
But yeah, that sucks that they make you feel that way. I hope you are able to remedy that.


----------



## Crisigv

2 more months


----------



## komorikun

Wow. I've lived in 20 apartments/houses in the United States since becoming an adult. This doesn't even include the places I lived when abroad. 

Recently updated a list of all the addresses in an email and emailed it to myself. Only missing the 2 addresses in Orange County when I was 19. I don't remember those addresses. Was too long ago and before I started using email. Also keeping track of dates of important medical things in the past and what years I lived in what cities in Japan.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> 2 more months


To what? 



komorikun said:


> Wow. I've lived in 20 apartments/houses in the United States since becoming an adult. This doesn't even include the places I lived when abroad. Just made a list of all the addresses in an email and emailed it to myself. Only missing the 2 addresses in Orange County when I was 19. I don't remember those addresses. Was too long ago and before I started using email.


That is impressive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my dad has had a really rough time lately. I mean, we all have. First my mom's massive health issues and the stress that put on everyone. Then her bizarre mental issues after that (which haven't really gone away). Then my dad started having heart problems and needed a pacemaker. 

Because of his age and his general poor state of health when he had the pacemaker surgery, it was pretty rough on him and recovery has been slow.

So we were at the store earlier and I talked him into getting one of those zero gravity chairs for himself so he could sit closer to the TV and be much more comfortable (he has had a hard *** plastic folding chair for years that he has somehow suffered through sitting on when he wants to be close to the TV. Really, the man never buys stuff for himself so it was kind of hard to get him to agree to it.

So we get it home and my mom sees it and she hates it instantly. Not just hates it but goes bananas over it. She never even goes in the living room and sits. I don't know. I guess I should have known better but it just didn't occur to me she might not like it. This place has never been anything fancy and the furniture they do have is kind of a weird mishmash of junk. I didn't think it would bother her that much. I think my dad likes it, actually. But I know my mom. When she hates something as strongly as she hates that chair, it 's done.


----------



## Sus y

WillYouStopDave said:


> So my dad has had a really rough time lately. I mean, we all have. First my mom's massive health issues and the stress that put on everyone. Then her bizarre mental issues after that (which haven't really gone away). Then my dad started having heart problems and needed a pacemaker.
> 
> Because of his age and his general poor state of health when he had the pacemaker surgery, it was pretty rough on him and recovery has been slow.
> 
> So we were at the store earlier and I talked him into getting one of those zero gravity chairs for himself so he could sit closer to the TV and be much more comfortable (he has had a hard *** plastic folding chair for years that he has somehow suffered through sitting on when he wants to be close to the TV. Really, the man never buys stuff for himself so it was kind of hard to get him to agree to it.
> 
> So we get it home and my mom sees it and she hates it instantly. Not just hates it but goes bananas over it. She never even goes in the living room and sits. I don't know. I guess I should have known better but it just didn't occur to me she might not like it. This place has never been anything fancy and the furniture they do have is kind of a weird mishmash of junk. I didn't think it would bother her that much. I think my dad likes it, actually. But I know my mom. When she hates something as strongly as she hates that chair, it 's done.


Aww, that's such a shame she hated the chair, hope she accept it despite the hate. Best wishes for your dad's recover.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> To what?


To my 30th birthday, and i'll end everything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Can't wait to get my virgin wizard powers. Or something.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> To my 30th birthday, and i'll end everything.


Why? The 30's are the best years after 20's.


----------



## 0589471

Crisigv said:


> To my 30th birthday, and i'll end everything.


No don't say that  You give yourself a hard time :squeeze I read what you'd said before too, about feeling like this person who's stopped returning your feelings probably hates you. I related a lot, because that thought goes through my head a lot too. I feel like, in my weaker moments, that I'm unloveable and this person I'm hung up on found a reason to escape while he still could & took it, etc. The truth is things are complicated, feelings are complicated, but it doesn't mean it always has to do with us. You're very much needed, here & in the world. I look for your posts sometimes, to see how you're doing. I can say with certainty, you'd be missed here :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines

Crisigv said:


> To my 30th birthday, and i'll end everything.


Think of the people that will be pained to have lost you.  You would be sorely missed because you are much loved. We will miss your posts here because you are an adored member of this community. Please don't leave us. :crying:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Walnuts are delicious but nobody ever told me not to eat too many of them and I learned hard. I abused my toilet bad for about 15 minutes and had to leave the fan on for a long time with the door shut.


----------



## 0589471

I can't wait to get out of town tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to my upcoming birthday, it's the loneliest year for me.


----------



## komorikun

Finally got my passport photo done at Walgreens. Looked real ugly in the pic but that's normal for me. $15. Little pricey but I don't have anyone to take my photo for me. Hope they accept it. They are super picky. One time I got it done at the post office and they didn't accept it. Well, that was over a decade ago. Then I went to FedEx to print up the application since I don't have a printer and didn't print it at work like I should have. Their machine was all screwy but only $0.30. Then I went to the post office to get it mailed. $6.70 with tracking. Could have gotten it a bit cheaper if I brought my own envelope but whatever.

Ordered a regular passport and a passport card. $140. $110 for the regular passport and $30 the passport card. Passport card is only for land border crossings (Mexico/Canada). Not sure how often I'm going to be doing land border crossings though. But I figure it's worth it since even for domestic flights pretty soon my current state ID card won't suffice.

https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...a-passport-can-help-you-fly-domestically.html

https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/apply-renew-passport/card.html


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My forehead just had an unfortunate interface with a hard surface at an unpreferred velocity.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think I finally got my mother to agree to put tires on the car. Which it really needs bad. I have been not driving it for months because I didn't want to get out there and get stranded in freezing weather. Other than that, it's a perfectly OK car as far as I know. It needs rear brakes too but that can wait. Tires are critical. The brakes squeal but they work.

Now I just have to keep myself awake a few extra hours to get it done.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man, that was weird! 

I just went out to our garage to take some boxes out there. We store odds and ends in the spare space in our garage. Well, I went out there and opened the door and noticed that a whole bunch of stuff was on the floor. At first I thought maybe just one of the boxes I had stacked in a bad spot had fallen but there was stuff on the floor on both sides with no sign of what had caused it. 

And I mean it wasn't just little stuff either. Some of this stuff that had fallen weighed like 10-15 pounds. I don't think there was anyone in there. It just looked like something shook the walls and anything that was in contact with the walls shook as well. I'm starting to suspect one of our neighbors must have backed into the wall of their garage or something but you'd think that an impact substantial enough to shake the whole building would have done some damage to the structure. 

No sign of anything like that. Just stuff on the floor. We've lived here since 2005 and that has never happened. Nothing has ever moved in that garage. Not even in tornado force winds. And we do have high winds around here sometimes. I haven't heard any lately though. I don't think that was it.


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> Man, that was weird!
> 
> I just went out to our garage to take some boxes out there. We store odds and ends in the spare space in our garage. Well, I went out there and opened the door and noticed that a whole bunch of stuff was on the floor. At first I thought maybe just one of the boxes I had stacked in a bad spot had fallen but there was stuff on the floor on both sides with no sign of what had caused it.
> 
> And I mean it wasn't just little stuff either. Some of this stuff that had fallen weighed like 10-15 pounds. I don't think there was anyone in there. It just looked like something shook the walls and anything that was in contact with the walls shook as well. I'm starting to suspect one of our neighbors must have backed into the wall of their garage or something but you'd think that an impact substantial enough to shake the whole building would have done some damage to the structure.
> 
> No sign of anything like that. Just stuff on the floor. We've lived here since 2005 and that has never happened. Nothing has ever moved in that garage. Not even in tornado force winds. And we do have high winds around here sometimes. I haven't heard any lately though. I don't think that was it.


Poltergeist


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Man, that was weird!
> 
> I just went out to our garage to take some boxes out there. We store odds and ends in the spare space in our garage. Well, I went out there and opened the door and noticed that a whole bunch of stuff was on the floor. At first I thought maybe just one of the boxes I had stacked in a bad spot had fallen but there was stuff on the floor on both sides with no sign of what had caused it.
> 
> And I mean it wasn't just little stuff either. Some of this stuff that had fallen weighed like 10-15 pounds. I don't think there was anyone in there. It just looked like something shook the walls and anything that was in contact with the walls shook as well. I'm starting to suspect one of our neighbors must have backed into the wall of their garage or something but you'd think that an impact substantial enough to shake the whole building would have done some damage to the structure.
> 
> No sign of anything like that. Just stuff on the floor. We've lived here since 2005 and that has never happened. Nothing has ever moved in that garage. Not even in tornado force winds. And we do have high winds around here sometimes. I haven't heard any lately though. I don't think that was it.





SofaKing said:


> Poltergeist


 Well................

I couldn't stand it so I went back out there. Now I have to preface this by saying that what I was thinking was that someone ran into the garage with their car or something like that and shook it bad enough to knock a bunch of stuff over. So I took a flashlight with me so I could look for any structural damage or anything like that.

So...I was nosing around and looking at all the places where I had seen stuff moved. And there was this one box that had been on the floor the first time I went out there and I had put it back where it was. Now this box had been something I ordered from Amazon a few days ago and I put the box out in the garage in case I had to send it back. So I just put that box out there like two days ago. I knew how much that box was supposed to weigh.

Anyway, when I went back out there and started looking around, I noticed that same box was turned over again. And I thought to myself "Hey. That's the same box! I just put that box back up there! How did that happen in this short space of time?"

Well, I picked it up and was going to just sit it back where it was and I noticed it was MUCH heavier than it used to be. I mean, before, it might have been 2 pounds and it was suddenly about 15 pounds. And I thought "Wait a second! This box is empty. How can it weigh so much?"

So I shook it and there was definitely something heavy in there. So I sat the box on top of the car and opened it and WOW! Did I get the surprise of my life! What I saw, I only saw for a split second because it scared THE HELL out of me! But what I saw looked like a huge rat and it growled at me. And I mean it was a growl like you'd hear from a dog or something.

Well, that was it for me. I took off and ran back inside and told my dad what was going on. I was hoping whatever it was would come out of that box and just leave on it's own because after that first encounter I was NOT looking forward to trying to figure out how to get that thing out of that box AND get it out of the garage without getting attacked by it.

So my dad and I stood there by the window and watched that box for like 10 minutes and nothing. So I figured if he was gonna come out there, it would be best if we actually saw him so we'd know he wasn't in the garage anymore. And I knew we couldn't stand there all day watching for him. So I decided I was going to try and go get in the car and drive it out to the parking lot and just leave it there and hope eventually he'd come out.

I got my coat on and was getting ready to go out and I heard my dad go "Holy **** look at this! There he is!". I ran back over and there was a massive raccoon on the car! He stood there for a while and just looked kinda dazed and finally made his way off the car and out of the garage and scurried away.

And I was just thinking "My god! That thing could have done some damage if he'd attacked me when I opened that box!" Because I mean when he growled at me he was about a foot in front of my face.

Man. That was freaky!

I'm thinking he probably got trapped in there somehow. He probably didn't actually WANT to be in there. I can only think maybe he somehow got in there when we left the door open for a while or something. Because there just aren't any openings big enough for something the size of that to get in.

Tell you what. From now on when I go on that garage, I'll be slow. The creepy thing is that he was in there the first time I went in there and I had absolutely no idea he was in there. And he might have even been in that box the first time I put it back up where it was supposed to be and I just didn't notice how much heavier it was than it was supposed to be that particular time. At the time I was just preoccupied with putting everything back in order.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I haven't seen it again. I'm still scared when I go in there. I'm afraid the damn thing will come flying out of the rafters and land on my head or something.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> I haven't seen it again. I'm still scared when I go in there. I'm afraid the damn thing will come flying out of the rafters and land on my head or something.


That is TERRIFYING!!! We had rats in our garage once, I refuse to go through the boxes in there. Your close encounter with an angry raccoon though would leave me traumatized lol. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m a 30 year old boy


----------



## Jisela

i just realized how much i love kit kat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

Yeah baby, I beat the pain clinic's urine test for weed (even though I use it daily, just don't ask my secret). So now I have a script for life of Hydrocodone/apap with Oxycodone for breakthrough pain, as well as Valium, Kratom, and some the best MK-Ultra since Cali. Oh and a big *** cup a coffee.

Got my whole day planned. ))


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> Yeah baby, I beat the pain clinic's urine test for weed (even though I use it daily, just don't ask my secret). So now I have a script for life of Hydrocodone/apap with Oxycodone for breakthrough pain, as well as Valium, Kratom, and some the best MK-Ultra since Cali. Oh and a big *** cup a coffee.
> 
> Got my whole day planned. ))


What are you planning on doing, today?


----------



## Chevy396

Mabel Pines said:


> What are you planning on doing, today?


Take all those things together and enjoy whatever life brings my way.  Probably nod off after a while.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> Take all those things together and enjoy whatever life brings my way.  Probably nod off after a while.


Enjoy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> Take all those things together and enjoy whatever life brings my way.  Probably nod off after a while.


 Oh man. Don't do that. You really may regret it someday.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That is TERRIFYING!!! We had rats in our garage once, I refuse to go through the boxes in there. Your close encounter with an angry raccoon though would leave me traumatized lol. Glad you didn't get hurt.


 The thing about it is everyone recognizes a raccoon from a distance. If you see one from 15-20 feet away, you know it's a raccoon as soon as you see it. They look way different up close and pissed off. :lol

Look for a video on youtube that shows one up close. It looks totally not like a raccoon and more like a huge rat or a weasel or something. That's probably what scared me more than anything when it happened. I just didn't know what the heck it was. I don't know what I thought was in the box but I guess I thought maybe my dad had been out there and put something heavy in it. So I was not even expecting anything alive to be there. Did not even cross my mind. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh man. Don't do that. You really may regret it someday.


I didn't mean all of every pill, just small amounts that we're prescribed together. Don't worry, it's safer than most things in life. They're really low does opiates. It's actually a decent cocktail of pills and I like it for now.


----------



## primalrose

Had a stressful day. Once upon a time I thought hitting my 30s meant I wouldn't care what others think as much and stopped seeking validation, but it couldn't be further from the truth. Why do I keep caring about what a few acquaintances think of me? I crave belonging but can never seem to obtain it, just more insecurity, stress and taking on people's problems to feel a sense of purpose and value to others.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

OMG I have just spent the last 3 DAYS cleaning up my dad's clutter! The man is completely incapable of keeping anything organized! And I'm not that much of a neat freak. I just get tired of digging through mountains of junk nobody ever uses.

I just cleaned out his tool box (that he hasn't touched in at least 6 months). Inside I found....

1. Four tangled up wire coat hangers (he might need them someday, he says)

2. A huge roll of melted duct tape that had plastic bags and paper stuck to it.

3. A cheap dollar store hacksaw that was broken and just taking up space

4. A melted roll of electrical tape (the gunk from both of the rolls of tape was all over everything)

5. Useless bits and pieces of chopped up yard sticks that he thinks he needs for some reason.

6. Just all kinds of assorted junk

7. Relatively few useful tools that you could actually find unless you dug through all the junk

So I just threw a bunch of it away. The thing was so full of junk that the lid wouldn't close.

Two days ago, I cleaned out this closet that was supposed to be kind of like the pantry for canned foods and assorted other household items. My dad's enormous pile of clutter had expanded and taken over that closet. It took me 3 hours to sift through all the accumulated stuff he'd crammed in there since the last time I cleaned it out (which was maybe six months ago).

The man keeps EVERYTHING. And when he uses something, he puts it just anywhere instead of keeping things together. So when he needs it again, he forgets where he put it. He can't find it when he needs it so he buys more. I found 30 boxes of band aids, 10 boxes of face masks (dust masks). I found bottles of half used alcohol scattered all over the house. I found just random things that no one has touched in moths. He buys little plastic toys for my nephew and has to hide them from him when he breaks them or throws them. He then forgets where he put them and they stay there until someone starts to wonder why the closets are filling up.

I found tons of boxes from things we bought (blood pressure machines and so forth). I usually put those kinds of things out in the garage until I'm sure we don't need to return anything. My dad just crams them anywhere he can find an empty spot. I found stuff he bought and never used and was expired. I found old medical records that should have been put in a file or something just laying in a box in the closet. 

In our cleaning supply closet I found tons and tons of the SAME supplies scattered in different places where he'd crammed them and forgot they were there and bought more. 

Now this is a small condo. It has precious little actual storage space (especially if you are not willing to spend a lot of time going through everything every week and getting rid of the excess). My dad has always been cluttery. When he used to drive trucks he was an owner operator for a while and the amount of junk he had crammed into his truck was unbelievable. He was probably spending at least a few cents a mile just for the fuel to lug around stuff he never used. 

I cleaned out both cars yesterday and found stuff from 2005 in there. One of them had 15 snow brushes/ice scrapers in it. And you can't throw any of this junk away if he's standing there watching. If he isn't there and you throw it away, he'll say something like five years later. He'll say "I used to have more of those but they disappeared". Yeah. OK. I threw away 10 snow brushes because you had five extra ones and the trunk was so full of them we couldn't get the groceries in there!

And now he's getting to the age where some of it is senility and some of it is just his standard clutter and you can't tell where one thing ends and the other begins. Will he notice if you throw away a calendar from 2003? Will he notice if you throw away those 15 half-used rolls of musty paper towels from the car?

I went to get rid of an air freshener that's been in one car for the last 10 years and he was like "No! That's our air freshener! What are you doing!?". I actually had a new one right there to put in just like it. I showed it to him and I was like "See. This is a new one. It's just like the old one but it actually has scent in it". That kind of placated him but he still didn't like it because I was getting rid of the old one. I saw him give me a dirty look when I tossed it in the trash. :lol

It's just......I don't know. I guess I should just not care so much but this is stuff he'll never do himself. When he buys groceries and supplies he can't get them in here because of all the useless junk he keeps. And he probably spent $30 on stuff he already has but doesn't know it because he doesn't keep track of what he has and keep it all together.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> I didn't mean all of every pill, just small amounts that we're prescribed together. Don't worry, it's safer than most things in life. They're really low does opiates. It's actually a decent cocktail of pills and I like it for now.


 Well, lots of people have thought that and were wrong.


----------



## Slacker

Been going back and forth for about 3 weeks with a potential new job, I've all but been told its mine but has been a few days since I last heard anything and the old mind is starting to go to the negative place. Grrr


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, lots of people have thought that and were wrong.


I appreciate the concern, I got the math all worked out.  Slept like the dead though last night. No earplugs and slept till 10am.

Anyway, I know all the rules, but I wouldn't recommend it to amateurs.


----------



## Chevy396

Good morning NY Deisel + coffee. The universe loves you.


----------



## komorikun

Lets hope my sister finds a place to live. Just got off the phone with her. I asked if she had found a room. She said no and that she hasn't even looked at any rooms yet. Also said that likely she will move her stuff from her current storage unit to another cheaper storage unit and put even more crap in the new one. 

She got super irritated with me because I asked her where her storage units were in the past. Said that since I don't help her (ie financially), it's none of my business. Said that the new storage unit gives her 2 months free. Also got annoyed when I said that it's hard to find a room if you have a dog. So it's not a good idea to wait till the last minute to look for a place to live. Supposedly she is moving at the end of the month. She hung up on me after 5 minutes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Lets hope my sister finds a place to live. Just got off the phone with her. I asked if she had found a room. She said no and that she hasn't even looked at any rooms yet. Also said that likely she will move her stuff from her current storage unit to another cheaper storage unit and put even more crap in the new one.
> 
> She got super irritated with me because I asked her where her storage units were in the past. Said that since I don't help her (ie financially), it's none of my business. Said that the new storage unit gives her 2 months free. Also got annoyed when I said that it's hard to find a room if you have a dog. So it's not a good idea to wait till the last minute to look for a place to live. Supposedly she is moving at the end of the month. She hung up on me after 5 minutes.


 I was surprised to learn recently that there are actually people who get away with living in storage units. Even without a dog I don't see how that's happening unless the people who run them know it's happening and they just let it go on. I used to know a guy who managed one of those places. He and his wife actually lived on-site and they had cameras everywhere so I know if they didn't want it happening they'd catch them. And that was in the 90s when technology was still expensive and crappy.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was surprised to learn recently that there are actually people who get away with living in storage units. Even without a dog I don't see how that's happening unless the people who run them know it's happening and they just let it go on. I used to know a guy who managed one of those places. He and his wife actually lived on-site and they had cameras everywhere so I know if they didn't want it happening they'd catch them. And that was in the 90s when technology was still expensive and crappy.


I don't think there are bathrooms in storage units. My sister said that when you go to look at your stuff, someone stands right there watching you. And they don't help you to move the stuff out. Like they don't want to encourage or help in any way for people to move their stuff out since that is bad for business. They want people like my sister, who keep their stuff in storage for many months, years on end.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't think there are bathrooms in storage units. My sister said that when you go to look at your stuff, someone stands right there watching you. And they don't help you to move the stuff out. Like they don't want to encourage or help in any way for people to move their stuff out since that is bad for business. They want people like my sister, who keep their stuff in storage for many months, years on end.


 Well, of course. They make money (primarily) if someone is paying them. But they can still make money if you give up on your stuff and just leave it in there.

Since they figure whatever is in there must have been worth enough to you to pay a relatively high storage fee, they figure it's got to be worth something to sell it. It costs them nothing to cut the lock off and liquidate it and they can probably make enough to pay for several months rent that way.

This was a routine thing with the guy I knew who worked there. He'd go out and cut off the lock and put a company lock on it and they'd wait to find out what was going to happen. After a certain period of time, they'd either pay them what they owed them (plus late fees or whatever) or they'd forfeit.

Of course I kind of doubt they enjoy it if they open it up and it has a bunch of junk in there that's either hard to get rid of or isn't worth anything. Like mattresses. It's basically impossible to sell a used mattress (nobody wants somebody else's mattress). They're huge and bulky and hard to get rid of. You can make some money on scrapping them but I doubt they make enough off of it to make it worth paying someone an hour's labor to tear the thing apart and drag the steel to the scrap yard.

Also if they open it up and it just has a bunch of old clothes or something in it. That stuff can be sold but people expect to buy used clothes cheap.

I can't even really imagine what would really be worth storing in a storage unit for more than a couple of months. Most furniture isn't really worth paying to store for a year. Although I guess if you had like $10k worth of stuff it'd be worth it. But if you really have to store it that long, why? There can't be too many people who need to store something that valuable for that long. Unless they're struggling financially as it is.

I had some of my junk stored in one many years ago for a few months and eventually just gave up on it. They must have really hated me when they opened that thing up because there was nothing in there that was worth selling. Like at an auction you might be able to sell it all in a lot for $100. And even then whoever bought it would probably be getting ripped off. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well................
> 
> I couldn't stand it so I went back out there. Now I have to preface this by saying that what I was thinking was that someone ran into the garage with their car or something like that and shook it bad enough to knock a bunch of stuff over. So I took a flashlight with me so I could look for any structural damage or anything like that.
> 
> So...I was nosing around and looking at all the places where I had seen stuff moved. And there was this one box that had been on the floor the first time I went out there and I had put it back where it was. Now this box had been something I ordered from Amazon a few days ago and I put the box out in the garage in case I had to send it back. So I just put that box out there like two days ago. I knew how much that box was supposed to weigh.
> 
> Anyway, when I went back out there and started looking around, I noticed that same box was turned over again. And I thought to myself "Hey. That's the same box! I just put that box back up there! How did that happen in this short space of time?"
> 
> Well, I picked it up and was going to just sit it back where it was and I noticed it was MUCH heavier than it used to be. I mean, before, it might have been 2 pounds and it was suddenly about 15 pounds. And I thought "Wait a second! This box is empty. How can it weigh so much?"
> 
> So I shook it and there was definitely something heavy in there. So I sat the box on top of the car and opened it and WOW! Did I get the surprise of my life! What I saw, I only saw for a split second because it scared THE HELL out of me! But what I saw looked like a huge rat and it growled at me. And I mean it was a growl like you'd hear from a dog or something.
> 
> Well, that was it for me. I took off and ran back inside and told my dad what was going on. I was hoping whatever it was would come out of that box and just leave on it's own because after that first encounter I was NOT looking forward to trying to figure out how to get that thing out of that box AND get it out of the garage without getting attacked by it.
> 
> So my dad and I stood there by the window and watched that box for like 10 minutes and nothing. So I figured if he was gonna come out there, it would be best if we actually saw him so we'd know he wasn't in the garage anymore. And I knew we couldn't stand there all day watching for him. So I decided I was going to try and go get in the car and drive it out to the parking lot and just leave it there and hope eventually he'd come out.
> 
> I got my coat on and was getting ready to go out and I heard my dad go "Holy **** look at this! There he is!". I ran back over and there was a massive raccoon on the car! He stood there for a while and just looked kinda dazed and finally made his way off the car and out of the garage and scurried away.
> 
> And I was just thinking "My god! That thing could have done some damage if he'd attacked me when I opened that box!" Because I mean when he growled at me he was about a foot in front of my face.
> 
> Man. That was freaky!
> 
> I'm thinking he probably got trapped in there somehow. He probably didn't actually WANT to be in there. I can only think maybe he somehow got in there when we left the door open for a while or something. Because there just aren't any openings big enough for something the size of that to get in.
> 
> Tell you what. From now on when I go on that garage, I'll be slow. The creepy thing is that he was in there the first time I went in there and I had absolutely no idea he was in there. And he might have even been in that box the first time I put it back up where it was supposed to be and I just didn't notice how much heavier it was than it was supposed to be that particular time. At the time I was just preoccupied with putting everything back in order.


 Well, I think I'm gonna start getting a lot of that junk out of there. It's just gonna suck because there are things in there that are going to be hard to get rid of. I have 3 HEAVY CRT TVs in there. I have a twin sized bed in there. Those things are probably going to cost money to get rid of. The rest of it I can throw in the trash. Except my dad has about 300 pounds of log books from his time on the road that he's been hanging onto for years. He doesn't want to throw them in the trash because they have his name and so forth on them. So we're going to end up having to try and shred them or something. Which I'm sure the shredder will wear out long before we get close to shredding them all. And we'll end up having to go buy a new shredder. And that will trigger my mom's tightwad tendencies and she'll go bananas and cause a fight. I don't care. I'm gonna get all that garbage out of there. She isn't the one who almost get bit in the face by a wild animal.

Also there are some bulky things in there my sister left here from her kids early years. Strollers and car seats and stuff. She can come and get them or they're going to the thrift store. Or in the trash.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Disgusting. I went to make coffee just now and my mom had peeled an avocado and just left the nasty looking peel and the seed (or whatever it is) in the sink. WTF does she do that? I can't stand the sight of avocados. Maybe they're not as gross as they look but I went to try and scoop it out and it's slimy AF! Nasty! I threw it on the counter and left it there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Toaster oven makes perfect tilapia in 20 minutes. Which is awesome because tilapia is cheap and not too bad for you. Decent protein. Good baked potatoes too. Pink salmon comes out not so good though. Makes OK fish sticks. Would probably be awesome for pizza but I stopped eating pizza when I saw how much sodium it has. Holy ****!

Might try toaster oven brussels sprouts one day.


----------



## firestar

The "butt in face" thread reminded me of a discussion I was having with someone the other day. She said she hates getting a butt in her face. I told her that happened to me more often when I was younger, but that now I get licked in the face, instead. 

He'll meow for attention, too, but sometimes that doesn't get a reaction.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Amazon's awesome partnership with the USPS has delivered another Sunday miracle. No package. First it was "Out for delivery" and an hour later it was "We're sorry. A carrier delay has occurred". It's a good thing I don't have a life. I just got days and days to sit around wondering when my Amazon packages are going to finally show up. If I actually had a job this would be impossible. I don't understand how Amazon stays in business when they use the USPS for most of their deliveries (apparently). If I wasn't right here when my packages get here I'd end up having to go to the post office every time. Who needs that?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Disgusting. I went to make coffee just now and my mom had peeled an avocado and just left the nasty looking peel and the seed (or whatever it is) in the sink. WTF does she do that? I can't stand the sight of avocados. Maybe they're not as gross as they look but I went to try and scoop it out and it's slimy AF! Nasty! I threw it on the counter and left it there.


I never understood why some people put garbage in the sink. Doesn't make sense to me. I mean eventually it has to go in the trash, so why put them in the sink?

Avocados are so expensive, if any bits get stuck to the pit, I'll be sure to lick them off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I never understood why some people put garbage in the sink. Doesn't make sense to me. I mean eventually it has to go in the trash, so why put them in the sink?


 I think she does it because she's a germophobe and doesn't want to touch the garbage can. But yeah. I hate when people throw garbage in the sink. And it's a SMALL sink. Double basin. I usually try to keep one side clear so you have room to work if you need to do something in the sink. She just throws garbage in there. Sometimes she'll eat a spoon of peanut butter and just leave the nasty spoon laying there in the sink. Makes no effort to rinse it at all. So whomever does the dishes has to clean that crap off there. My dad has been doing the dishes ever since he retired. I've been doing them since his pacemaker surgery. She has not done the dishes for 20 years at least. I don't ever remember her doing them when we were kids. I don't know how because my dad was usually gone for at least a week at a time.

I know she was always trying to get me or my sister to do them. She'd sometimes sort of bribe us by buying us some cheap thing we wanted. We didn't have allowances like normal kids had.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Disgusting. I went to make coffee just now and my mom had peeled an avocado and just left the nasty looking peel and the seed (or whatever it is) in the sink. WTF does she do that? I can't stand the sight of avocados. Maybe they're not as gross as they look but I went to try and scoop it out and it's slimy AF! Nasty! I threw it on the counter and left it there.


Ugh I hate avocados, especially when they're old and have been left out. I used to help my mom at her deli and make sandwiches for people and they're NUTS about avocado, and I HATED cutting those things open and scooping out the nasty inside and slathering it onto sandwiches. It's overrated. Sometimes people would wrap them in plastic as though they're salvageable after being cut, and they'd turn colors and get super mushy and disgusting. I hated working with it. As for taste, they're not gross, but there's also not much flavor there. They just taste like vegetable butter in my opinion...it's a buttery texture, but I don't get the hype, it's not AMAZING :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Ugh I hate avocados, especially when they're old and have been left out. I used to help my mom at her deli and make sandwiches for people and they're NUTS about avocado, and I HATED cutting those things open and scooping out the nasty inside and slathering it onto sandwiches. It's overrated. Sometimes people would wrap them in plastic as though they're salvageable after being cut, and they'd turn colors and get super mushy and disgusting. I hated working with it. As for taste, they're not gross, but there's also not much flavor there. They just taste like vegetable butter in my opinion...it's a buttery texture, but I don't get the hype, it's not AMAZING :lol


Well, it actually sounds like I might like them if I could get past getting them on a plate. But they're also expensive and I'm broke so that ain't gonna work. :lol

I was looking at some kind of guacamole dip but it was like 5 bucks for a little container and that wasn't selling me either.

The one thing they seem to have going for them is they're high in potassium, which isn't easy to find.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it actually sounds like I might like them if I could get past getting them on a plate. But they're also expensive and I'm broke so that ain't gonna work.
> 
> I was looking at some kind of guacamole dip but it was like 5 bucks for a little container and that wasn't selling me either.
> 
> The one thing they seem to have going for them is they're high in potassium, which isn't easy to find.


Yeah I like homemade guacamole, that has flavor lol otherwise I don't care for it much in my food. It does have some pretty good health benefits though, has the healthy cholesterol I'm lacking for instance lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Amazon's awesome partnership with the USPS has delivered another Sunday miracle. No package. First it was "Out for delivery" and an hour later it was "We're sorry. A carrier delay has occurred". It's a good thing I don't have a life. I just got days and days to sit around wondering when my Amazon packages are going to finally show up. If I actually had a job this would be impossible. I don't understand how Amazon stays in business when they use the USPS for most of their deliveries (apparently). If I wasn't right here when my packages get here I'd end up having to go to the post office every time. Who needs that?


 Well, it's been an entire day and I still don't have any idea where my package is or whether or not it will come today. The last "update" is from last night around midnight that says the same damn thing "Carrier delay". Usually if I'm going to get the package the out for delivery is up by this time. I've got a bad feeling about this one. Like it's gonna be a long wait.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it's been an entire day and I still don't have any idea where my package is or whether or not it will come today. The last "update" is from last night around midnight that says the same damn thing "Carrier delay". Usually if I'm going to get the package the out for delivery is up by this time. I've got a bad feeling about this one. Like it's gonna be a long wait.


 So it finally showed up yesterday just out of the blue. The tracking wasn't updated at all until after I had it so I didn't know if it was coming or not. On a Monday in the middle of the day most people would probably be at work.

I've probably said this before but I think I'm done with Amazon unless they have something I really need that I can't get any other way. I don't worry so much about it if I order little odds and ends and they take a while. I mean if you ordered something that costs 5 bucks and it either doesn't show up for a month or disappears, it sucks but it's not a huge deal.

Anything that costs more than 20 bucks for someone like me is a lot of money for there to be any uncertainty about the fact that I'll get it on time and without hassle.


----------



## komorikun

Got 3 credit cards last September. Never had a credit card before that. 

Chase Freedom Unlimited
-1.5% cash back on everything
-$150 sign up bonus

Chase Freedom
-5% cash back on rotating categories (changes every 3 months)
-$150 sign up bonus

American Express Blue Cash Everyday 
-3% cash back on groceries
-$150 statement credit


Getting 2 more in the mail soon:

Citi Double Cash Card
-2% cash back on everything

Chase Amazon Rewards Card
-3% cash back on Amazon purchases
-$50 Amazon gift card
-no foreign transaction fees (when shopping abroad)


----------



## Jolese

The world feels extremely heavy today. Or it may be me, maybe I am heavy. I don't care about anything else, it will all get straightened out, but just for the record, world, we are not going THERE.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I took a little walk today. On the way out I got super gassy and ripped one every time I took a step, secure in the knowledge that the stink would disappear into the spring breeze and no one would ever know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I took a little walk today. On the way out I got super gassy and ripped one every time I took a step, secure in the knowledge that the stink would disappear into the spring breeze and no one would ever know.


 So much for that. :lol


----------



## Chevy396

I don't think that anyone over 30 really took companies like Facebook seriously until now. A little late.


----------



## Chevy396

Also, I remember when it was a big deal just to have an animation on your website. Now everything I use is an animation inside of an animation. From my phone to the washing machine. It's like a subconscious thing now to expect an animated UI.


----------



## Jolese

It's true what I wrote, even though I can't say it. Everything is constantly in motion, EVERYTHING. The earth spins; you spin with it, even if unwillingly. So it's perfectly fine to not be there yet. It's also possible I may never need to go to some specific place I am worried about not being at at the current moment. This all makes sense somewhere, which is really HERE. RIGHT here.


----------



## Chevy396

They should inject these chicken sausages with a little pork fat.


----------



## Chevy396

And I wish I had deluxe nuts instead of plain old everyday nuts...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It sink or swim yet again...would be nice to be able to float sustainably


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What a day. My back has been killing me for a few weeks now. I think my computer chair is finally wearing out and my back is usually the tell. 

Was making some coffee and my dad started his political rambling as he often does. Talking about Trump and Obama and Germany and something I don't remember because I was trying to block it out. I was getting annoyed and ended up burning my elbow on the kettle and tipping over the whole coffee cup and pour over brewer, which of course resulted in an awesome mess of hot coffee and grounds all over the damn place.

I'm not positive it wouldn't have happened if he hadn't been hovering and talking pointlessly but I'm pretty sure. After that happened, he didn't say another word and just stood there and watched me clean it all up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it that everyone tells you if you just get in debt and go back to school life will sort itself out for you? And what’s more, why have we made things so that if you don’t do that you’re pretty screwed a lot of the time?


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Finally got my passport photo done at Walgreens. Looked real ugly in the pic but that's normal for me. $15. Little pricey but I don't have anyone to take my photo for me. Hope they accept it. They are super picky. One time I got it done at the post office and they didn't accept it. Well, that was over a decade ago. Then I went to FedEx to print up the application since I don't have a printer and didn't print it at work like I should have. Their machine was all screwy but only $0.30. Then I went to the post office to get it mailed. $6.70 with tracking. Could have gotten it a bit cheaper if I brought my own envelope but whatever.
> 
> Ordered a regular passport and a passport card. $140. $110 for the regular passport and $30 the passport card. Passport card is only for land border crossings (Mexico/Canada). Not sure how often I'm going to be doing land border crossings though. But I figure it's worth it since even for domestic flights pretty soon my current state ID card won't suffice.
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...a-passport-can-help-you-fly-domestically.html
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/apply-renew-passport/card.html


They cashed my check on April 23rd so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## IcedOver

I often buy olives from the local dollar store. They're really decent. Yesterday I got a jar that was the same brand as the ones I usually buy, but was advertised as like 20% more olives. The pimiento tasted disgusting, though, very mushy. The ingredients for it called it red pepper paste or something, while the ingredients on any others I've gotten from the same brand say that it's actual diced pepper.


----------



## Nekobasu

Loud noises make me freak out and go into fight or flight mode. it is quite embarrassing when it happens around other people.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Nekobasu said:


> Loud noises make me freak out and go into fight or flight mode. it is quite embarrassing when it happens around other people.


Noises bother me, too. Certain noises can give me stomachaches, lol, which is very strange.


----------



## Nekobasu

Mabel Pines said:


> Noises bother me, too. Certain noises can give me stomachaches, lol, which is very strange.


Frequencies below 20Hz can cause people to feel ill. It happens to me sometimes because I live about a mile from an international airport, and the planes cause my walls to vibrate.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Nekobasu said:


> Frequencies below 20Hz can cause people to feel ill. It happens to me sometimes because I live about a mile from an international airport, and the planes cause my walls to vibrate.


I'm talking about noises that only bothers me and nobody else.


----------



## komorikun

Damn it. Tried for a 6th card and I'm pretty sure they declined me. Said something about getting a letter in the mail in 10 days. Apparently Barclay's is finicky, especially with people who have opened several cards in the recent past. I also have a short credit card history. Only 7 months. I've had student loans for over 5 years though. Might have to call them up and see if I can persuade them somehow. Hate having a hard pull on my credit report if I don't get the card. The hard pulls stay on your report for 2 years.

Chase seems to love me though. My checking account is also with Chase. So when I log in to their site, I see my bank account and the 3 Chase credit cards. American Express is real stingy with the credit limit. Only gave me $500 initially and later upped it to $1000. Only use it for groceries and drugstores though, so doesn't really matter. The 2 recent cards (Chase Amazon & Citibank Double Cash) gave me $5,500 limit each.

I thought the Uber card would be good for traveling and going out to eat. Not that I go out to eat much but I might in the future. Never know. No foreign transaction fees, 4% back on restaurants, 3% back on hotels/airfare. The Chase Amazon card that I just applied for doesn't have any foreign transaction fees so I guess I can use that one if I go on a trip. The other 4 cards I have all have foreign transaction fees.


----------



## Jolese

Benjamin Franklin saves the day!


----------



## komorikun

Trying to organize things a bit. Bittersweet going through all my old paperwork and documents while drinking red wine. So much nostalgia. And I don't even have all that much since I move around so much. Report cards from grade school, Best Buy receipt of my first computer, ancient letters my sister sent to me, postcards from Alice, ID cards from my period in Japan, deportation papers from Japan, old transit pass from Japan, typing speed card from city college that I took at age 18.


----------



## harrison

I just want to buy a copy of Apocalypse Now for my region that isn't the Redux version - quite hard to find.


----------



## Nekobasu

I need to buy a new car but do not want to get rid of my suv as it has sentimental value. Only have space for one vehicle. What to do...


----------



## funnynihilist

Life is boring


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nekobasu said:


> I need to buy a new car but do not want to get rid of my suv as it has sentimental value. Only have space for one vehicle. What to do...


 Sell it for a really good price on Craigslist. Almost certainly someone who really needs it will buy it if it's still in decent running condition. It's hard to get a good deal on a decent used vehicle. If someone who appreciates it buys it, you would at least know it went to a good home, right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Trying to organize things a bit. Bittersweet going through all my old paperwork and documents while drinking red wine. So much nostalgia. And I don't even have all that much since I move around so much. Report cards from grade school, Best Buy receipt of my first computer, ancient letters my sister sent to me, postcards from Alice, ID cards from my period in Japan, deportation papers from Japan, old transit pass from Japan, typing speed card from city college that I took at age 18.


 I think I probably have a bunch of old stuff like that somewhere but I'm drawing a blank presently. I think I had this weird looking case I kept it all on so I'd always know where it was but I haven't seen it in years. I think my mom stashed it somewhere and forgot where it was.

I threw a lot of my junk away out of the garage after the raccoon incident. Honestly, some of it did have sentimental value but I'd forgotten all about most of it years ago anyway. I figured if I didn't miss it in that time I won't miss it if I throw it away.


----------



## Mabel Pines

funnynihilist said:


> Life is boring


If you lower your expectations then your life can be the most exciting and fun, anybody has ever had. That's an extreme on the spectrum but, it shows how changing one's perception, attitude and stance can powerfully alter how one is feeling or his or her mood.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think I probably have a bunch of old stuff like that somewhere but I'm drawing a blank presently. I think I had this weird looking case I kept it all on so I'd always know where it was but I haven't seen it in years. I think my mom stashed it somewhere and forgot where it was.
> 
> I threw a lot of my junk away out of the garage after the raccoon incident. Honestly, some of it did have sentimental value but I'd forgotten all about most of it years ago anyway. I figured if I didn't miss it in that time I won't miss it if I throw it away.


I was just talking about paperwork, old ID card, and old letters. Not talking about big things. I even found my very first social security number card. It has the address of where my family was living at the time. So I looked it up on google maps.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm smoking pot in the room next to my ultra conservative family and their friends. I hope they figure it out.


----------



## Chevy396

This anger is killing me though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to the store today. Got that one lady at the checkout. I used to think she's OK but I don't like her and will avoid her from now on. I mean, I know it's a crappy job and all but she just is rude and just tosses your stuff around. Sometimes she makes odd comments about what you buy and it's just awkward AF. None of the other checkout people are like that. I think we always end up getting her because other people avoid her too and we always pick the lane with the least people in line.

This time my dad's lemon juice ended up on the floor somehow and she didn't notice. I just happened to see it as we were leaving.


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> Went to the store today. Got that one lady at the checkout. I used to think she's OK but I don't like her and will avoid her from now on. I mean, I know it's a crappy job and all but she just is rude and just tosses your stuff around. Sometimes she makes odd comments about what you buy and it's just awkward AF. None of the other checkout people are like that. I think we always end up getting her because other people avoid her too and we always pick the lane with the least people in line.
> 
> This time my dad's lemon juice ended up on the floor somehow and she didn't notice. I just happened to see it as we were leaving.


People don't take pride in their work anymore. When I shop, I practically lay my groceries in the belt in bagging order on purpose. But, I had to let one cashier know not to put two big glass items in the same bag next to each other so they won't break. Not sure if it's apathy or lacking in common sense.

I realize that it's a challenging job to enjoy for long, but if that's your job...do it well and make the most of it.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Went to the store today. Got that one lady at the checkout. I used to think she's OK but I don't like her and will avoid her from now on. I mean, I know it's a crappy job and all but she just is rude and just tosses your stuff around. Sometimes she makes odd comments about what you buy and it's just awkward AF. None of the other checkout people are like that. I think we always end up getting her because other people avoid her too and we always pick the lane with the least people in line.
> 
> This time my dad's lemon juice ended up on the floor somehow and she didn't notice. I just happened to see it as we were leaving.


Do they not have self checkout where you shop? I used to get anxiety from those, but one time I made the mistake of going to the store high and almost passed out in line at the cashier. Since then I try to only use self checkout if I have anxiety.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> Do they not have self checkout where you shop? I used to get anxiety from those, but one time I made the mistake of going to the store high and almost passed out in line at the cashier. Since then I try to only use self checkout if I have anxiety.


 They do but I've had things go wrong at the self checkout more than once and you end up in an awkward situation anyway because someone has to come and help you figure out what went wrong. That ends up being way more anxiety-inducing than just going to a manned register.

I don't really have anxiety issues with cashiers in general. I just don't care for this particular one. I often do avoid her but this time she spotted us coming to her line before I realized it was her. It would have been too obvious if I'd suddenly turned away and went to someone else. :lol


----------



## Slacker

WillYouStopDave said:


> Went to the store today. Got that one lady at the checkout. I used to think she's OK but I don't like her and will avoid her from now on. I mean, I know it's a crappy job and all but she just is rude and just tosses your stuff around. Sometimes she makes odd comments about what you buy and it's just awkward AF. None of the other checkout people are like that. I think we always end up getting her because other people avoid her too and we always pick the lane with the least people in line.
> 
> This time my dad's lemon juice ended up on the floor somehow and she didn't notice. I just happened to see it as we were leaving.


Every store has one of those types it seems, I actually do a pass by at this one grocery store when I see an open register just to make sure it's not "That" person.

And I prefer self checkout but apparently so does everyone else here too, always full.


----------



## Karsten

harrison said:


> I just want to buy a copy of Apocalypse Now for my region that isn't the Redux version - quite hard to find.


One of my favorites right there. So damn creepy.


----------



## Nekobasu

Karsten said:


> One of my favorites right there. So damn creepy.


The part where they were surfing in the middle of a combat zone, I was like huh wtf? A friend of mine who was over there in the Marines told me weird, crazy stuff like that really happened.


----------



## harrison

Karsten said:


> One of my favorites right there. So damn creepy.


Yes, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. Robert Duvall is brilliant in it and so's Brando and Martin Sheen. It's even got a very young Harrison Ford. But the Redux version has scenes which really don't need to be there and actually spoil it.

Not sure if you know about a movie/documentary they made called Hearts of Darkness - about the making of it. Well worth watching if you're interested.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> Yes, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. Robert Duvall is brilliant in it and so's Brando and Martin Sheen. It's even got a very young Harrison Ford. But the Redux version has scenes which really don't need to be there and actually spoil it.
> 
> Not sure if you know about a movie/documentary they made called Hearts of Darkness - about the making of it. Well worth watching if you're interested.


And a young Lawrence Fishburn, too.


----------



## IcedOver

Again I go to a movie where the theater keeps the lights off for the entirety of the credits, with the theater pitch black except for the light from the credits, and still people insist on getting up and stumbling their way out of the theater rather than staying. I don't get this. Why do people have to bolt right as the credits roll, even when they can't find their way out of the theater? It's an OCD thing for me, so I stay through every credits. The movie was _Threads_ from 1984, about a nuclear bomb strike and its catastrophic aftermath, and the theater owners obviously kept the lights down as a show of solemnity for how heavy the movie is.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Again I go to a movie where the theater keeps the lights off for the entirety of the credits, with the theater pitch black except for the light from the credits, and still people insist on getting up and stumbling their way out of the theater rather than staying. I don't get this. Why do people have to bolt right as the credits roll, even when they can't find their way out of the theater? It's an OCD thing for me, so I stay through every credits. The movie was _Threads_ from 1984, about a nuclear bomb strike and its catastrophic aftermath, and the theater owners obviously kept the lights down as a show of solemnity for how heavy the movie is.


I'd guess people bolt because sitting down for 2 hours straight with no breaks is a struggle. It's even worse in airplanes, the moment the plane lands everyone is up and trying to get their crap out of the overhead storage....but usually it takes 15 minutes or more so people are just standing there waiting impatiently.


----------



## komorikun

Welp, now it's my turn to help a locked out neighbor. Someone buzzed my apartment but I thought it was a mistake or something. Like they wanted to buzz one of my neighbors. Or maybe they were selling something. But then I got paranoid and thought "well, what if it's my passport or one of the credit cards I ordered?" I mean I'm pretty sure the passport and credit cards are arriving via USPS, not UPS/Fedex but you never know.....

So I went downstairs 10 minutes later and a hispanic lady was standing there. Apparently she lives on the other side of this small building (there are two separate entrances, one on the right side and one on the left side) and got locked out. So I walked with her to the other side and let her into her side of the building. Hope she had a key to her actual apartment though.

She said she was trying to buzz the annoying rastafarian's apartment.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-2031289/index86.html#post1091071993


----------



## Chevy396

Nekobasu said:


> The part where they were surfing in the middle of a combat zone, I was like huh wtf? A friend of mine who was over there in the Marines told me weird, crazy stuff like that really happened.


Why not, right? If you're gonna die at any time, might as well have some fun.


----------



## Chevy396

harrison said:


> Yes, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. Robert Duvall is brilliant in it and so's Brando and Martin Sheen. It's even got a very young Harrison Ford. But the Redux version has scenes which really don't need to be there and actually spoil it.
> 
> Not sure if you know about a movie/documentary they made called Hearts of Darkness - about the making of it. Well worth watching if you're interested.


I still prefer Platoon. It seems much more realistic to me. I wouldn't know myself, but that's also what I've heard from people who were there.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> Why not, right? If you're gonna die at any time, might as well have some fun.


My history teacher once told me that in Vietnam, the United States soldiers were always looking to have "good times" because you could die any second. The thought of that probably had them high on adrenaline everyday, lol.


----------



## Chevy396

I just turned up Two And A Half Men to drown out the sound of my neighbors having sex, and it happens to be the episode where he realizes he is traumatized by walking in on his mom having sex. Pretty funny. I hope they can hear it after stop screaming.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> I just turned up Two And A Half Men to drown out the sound of my neighbors having sex, and it happens to be the episode where he realizes he is traumatized by walking in on his mom having sex. Pretty funny. I hope they can hear it after stop screaming.


I would've tried to peak in their window, to be honest.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

oh god. The birds are chirping in the mornings already. I hate birds!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, one of our cars has been through about 3 sets of door handles (the inside ones). It's not a huge deal ordering them from Amazon and putting them in but it is annoying. The ones that were on there from the factory were junk and eventually broke easily. 

But that doesn't completely explain it. What has been happening is this car has automatic locks that don't unlock until you turn off the key. Well, my dad immediately starts yanking on the door handle as soon as the car stops. He has this habit where things that require some finesse, he's just incapable of doing it right. Like when he closes a washer door or a microwave door, he slams it. When he sticks his credit card in the credit card thing, he jams it in there. He's already ruined one of his cards doing that. 

The thing is, he'll grab the door handle and yank it and then do it like five or six more times before he realizes the door is locked. And he does it every time. He never seems to learn. I just know it's not going to be long before I have to order more.

My dad used to drive this car to work. I wondered why the power window was sounding weaker and weaker. Well, what had happened (I think) was he broke the first door handle years and years ago and was rolling down the window and reaching outside to open the door every single time. Obviously, this wears out the window. So he ends up with a broken handle AND a worn out window because of a $5 part that he broke yanking on it because he didn't unlock the door before he tried to get out.

At this point, I'm ready to give up on fixing things that go wrong with these cars. The thing is 18 years old. If it isn't one thing, it's five other things.


----------



## Nekobasu

WillYouStopDave said:


> He has this habit where things that require some finesse, he's just incapable of doing it right. Like when he closes a washer door or a microwave door, he slams it. When he sticks his credit card in the credit card thing, he jams it in there. He's already ruined one of his cards doing that.


Sounds just like my housemate. Always slamming things around, making a mess. We have been through 3 microwaves in the past few years because of this. Also the stove is messed up, had to get a new clothes washer, and he ruined my good non-stick cookware by scraping the coating off with metal utensils. I had to also tell him he is not allowed to use my rice cooker or my george foreman grill. He is an awesome housemate if he would just learn to be more gentle with what we have.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yes, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. Robert Duvall is brilliant in it and so's Brando and Martin Sheen. It's even got a very young Harrison Ford. But the Redux version has scenes which really don't need to be there and actually spoil it.
> 
> Not sure if you know about a movie/documentary they made called Hearts of Darkness - about the making of it. Well worth watching if you're interested.


I remember that movie. They lose like half the men on the boat just getting there. That bridge part is baffling, why build a bridge with sparks flying from welding that makes it a target? :stu


----------



## Karsten

harrison said:


> Yes, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. Robert Duvall is brilliant in it and so's Brando and Martin Sheen. It's even got a very young Harrison Ford. But the Redux version has scenes which really don't need to be there and actually spoil it.
> 
> Not sure if you know about a movie/documentary they made called Hearts of Darkness - about the making of it. Well worth watching if you're interested.


I'll have to check it out. I've only heard little bits of the craziness that had gone down during filming, like Martin Sheen having a heart attack! :O

I guess it was very minor, because he's still kickin' after all these years.


----------



## Neal

I know one thing is for sure. This job is gonna make me get over this social anxiety whether I like or not.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, one of our cars has been through about 3 sets of door handles (the inside ones). It's not a huge deal ordering them from Amazon and putting them in but it is annoying. The ones that were on there from the factory were junk and eventually broke easily.
> 
> But that doesn't completely explain it. What has been happening is this car has automatic locks that don't unlock until you turn off the key. Well, my dad immediately starts yanking on the door handle as soon as the car stops. He has this habit where things that require some finesse, he's just incapable of doing it right. Like when he closes a washer door or a microwave door, he slams it. When he sticks his credit card in the credit card thing, he jams it in there. He's already ruined one of his cards doing that.
> 
> The thing is, he'll grab the door handle and yank it and then do it like five or six more times before he realizes the door is locked. And he does it every time. He never seems to learn. I just know it's not going to be long before I have to order more.
> 
> My dad used to drive this car to work. I wondered why the power window was sounding weaker and weaker. Well, what had happened (I think) was he broke the first door handle years and years ago and was rolling down the window and reaching outside to open the door every single time. Obviously, this wears out the window. So he ends up with a broken handle AND a worn out window because of a $5 part that he broke yanking on it because he didn't unlock the door before he tried to get out.
> 
> At this point, I'm ready to give up on fixing things that go wrong with these cars. The thing is 18 years old. If it isn't one thing, it's five other things.


My stepmother destroys things too. My dad said he only buys super cheap microwaves because she destroys them. I really don't know how she does that because microwaves generally last 15-20 years. I've seen a lot of really old microwaves still working.

She also broke off the kitchen sink faucet. How is that even possible?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My stepmother destroys things too. My dad said he only buys super cheap microwaves because she destroys them. I really don't know how she does that because microwaves generally last 15-20 years. I've seen a lot of really old microwaves still working.
> 
> She also broke off the kitchen sink faucet. How is that even possible?


 It's funny I just made this post. My dad was out in the car earlier. When he came home, I noticed one of the brake lights was out. So, we went to get bulbs for it.

Now, the whole reason we did this was because the bulb didn't get brighter when you hit the brakes like it's supposed to. So I put the bulb in and told my dad to try it. He goes and gets into the car and just sits there! I'm like "Are you hitting the brakes?" and he says "Huh?" My dad is weird. He knows all the traffic laws perfectly (he usually knows who has the right of way even when I don't) but can't operate a door handle.

Anyway, yeah. The socket for the bulb on that side is a little weird. Sometimes the bulb pops back out on it's own so you'll be driving around believing people can see your brake lights or signals and it's not working at all. It did that the day I went for my driving test. If I hadn't checked to make sure all the lights were working before we went down there they would have told us to go get the light fixed and come back.

In your stepmonster's case, it is very possible to break off a sink faucet. Some of them are made of plastic that looks like metal. You'd still have to be wrenching on it pretty hard though. My dad is an expert at breaking things that don't break. I'm pretty sure he screwed up the washing machine control panel that one time. I don't know how but I'll bet he did something no one else has ever done and the computer inside it just gave up and said "That's it! I can't take it anymore!". :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

When you've done nothing wrong but made to feel like you did. I guess I should say, good job or something.


----------



## Wren611

Thank you random woman mistaking me for a child the other day. I appreciate it, along with your "you'll enjoy it when you're older" bollocks too, like I haven't heard that a million times in the past decade.


----------



## IcedOver

Son of a b!tch, I've been trying to stay away from spoilers for _Avengers: Infinity War_ and have been successful, but I caught some information I wish I could unview. No specifics, but too much information. Damn.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Finally got my passport photo done at Walgreens. Looked real ugly in the pic but that's normal for me. $15. Little pricey but I don't have anyone to take my photo for me. Hope they accept it. They are super picky. One time I got it done at the post office and they didn't accept it. Well, that was over a decade ago. Then I went to FedEx to print up the application since I don't have a printer and didn't print it at work like I should have. Their machine was all screwy but only $0.30. Then I went to the post office to get it mailed. $6.70 with tracking. Could have gotten it a bit cheaper if I brought my own envelope but whatever.
> 
> Ordered a regular passport and a passport card. $140. $110 for the regular passport and $30 the passport card. Passport card is only for land border crossings (Mexico/Canada). Not sure how often I'm going to be doing land border crossings though. But I figure it's worth it since even for domestic flights pretty soon my current state ID card won't suffice.
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...a-passport-can-help-you-fly-domestically.html
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/apply-renew-passport/card.html


Got these two emails today. Very fast. Less than 3 weeks!! And I didn't pay for expedited (extra $60).



> If you applied for both a U.S. Passport Book and a U.S. Passport Card on the same application, the newly issued documents, as well as your returned citizenship evidence, may be mailed to you in separate packages at different times. Therefore, it is possible to receive 3 separate mailings; one with your returned citizenship evidence, one with your newly issued passport book, and one with your newly issued passport card. It is currently being processed.
> 
> When you applied, you requested Routine Service.
> 
> We are processing Routine Applications in approximately four to six weeks from the time of application. For more information about Processing Times, see https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports/information/processing-times.html.





> We have finished processing your passport, and it has been printed.
> 
> You requested delivery by regular mail. Passport Agencies use Priority Mail. This means you should receive your passport on or about 05/08/2018.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Damn it. Tried for a 6th card and I'm pretty sure they declined me. Said something about getting a letter in the mail in 10 days. Apparently Barclay's is finicky, especially with people who have opened several cards in the recent past. I also have a short credit card history. Only 7 months. I've had student loans for over 5 years though. Might have to call them up and see if I can persuade them somehow. Hate having a hard pull on my credit report if I don't get the card. The hard pulls stay on your report for 2 years.
> 
> Chase seems to love me though. My checking account is also with Chase. So when I log in to their site, I see my bank account and the 3 Chase credit cards. American Express is real stingy with the credit limit. Only gave me $500 initially and later upped it to $1000. Only use it for groceries and drugstores though, so doesn't really matter. The 2 recent cards (Chase Amazon & Citibank Double Cash) gave me $5,500 limit each.
> 
> I thought the Uber card would be good for traveling and going out to eat. Not that I go out to eat much but I might in the future. Never know. No foreign transaction fees, 4% back on restaurants, 3% back on hotels/airfare. The Chase Amazon card that I just applied for doesn't have any foreign transaction fees so I guess I can use that one if I go on a trip. The other 4 cards I have all have foreign transaction fees.


Yep, after that decline I tried for one more card that would be good for traveling (since no foreign transaction fees) and dining. But nope declined again. Too many recent inquiries. So I'll hold off on trying for more credit cards until October maybe- after my next move. Landlords aren't terribly picky about credit reports but still. They are mainly concerned about past evictions and proof of stable income. By October I will have more than 1 year of credit card history. Got my first card in August 2017.

While researching credit cards, I started thinking about getting a savings account since I finally have a little bit of savings. Currently I only have a checking account and my bank (Chase) doesn't offer much of any interest in its savings accounts. So yesterday I opened up one of these online savings accounts. Like it's a bank but with virtually no branches. Everything is done online. Should be able to get around 1.5% interest. Not much but better than Chase's .01%.


----------



## komorikun

Passport should arrive the 5th according to the tracking. Mailed my application, check, and expired passport (to Philadelphia) the late afternoon on April 16th.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Got my first ever memory foam pillow. I have to say I'm impressed. Unexpectedly so. I really didn't think it would make much difference but I slept like a friggin log.

Figured something out. I made a post a while back about how my arm falls asleep a lot when I sleep. I think what usually happens is I sleep with my arm either under the pillow or under my body. I had it under the pillow pretty much the whole night and it didn't get prickly or tingly at all. Pretty nifty. 

I'm sure this is super old news to people who have money but I don't. My computer is pretty much the most modern thing I own.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Passport should arrive the 5th according to the tracking. Mailed my application, check, and expired passport (to Philadelphia) the late afternoon on April 16th.


 Where are you going?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad is washing a bunch of clean dishes again.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Where are you going?


I don't have any plans yet. Don't really get enough vacation time to go on a long trip. Plus can't really afford hotels. I could afford youth hostels but I really, really hate sleeping in the same room as a whole bunch of strangers. Very noisy and cramped. Not sure if I really want to go on a sightseeing trip by myself. I've lived abroad but that's very different from a 3 week trip.

It's good to have a passport in case something last minute comes up.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Passport should arrive the 5th according to the tracking. Mailed my application, check, and expired passport (to Philadelphia) the late afternoon on April 16th.


Passport has arrived!! No passport card or returned expired passport though. Guess they are sending those later.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's good to have a passport in case something last minute comes up.


 I know what you mean. The way things are going in this country, it never hurts to have an escape plan ready to go at a moment's notice. :lol


----------



## komorikun

What's the difference between being generally negative about life and being bitter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> What's the difference between being generally negative about life and being bitter?


 If you're just negative and someone licks you you won't taste like cheap coffee.


----------



## Chevy396

I just thought of something that might be my breakthrough of my lifetime, so I want to share it since I live a somewhat dangerous lifestyle.

I have been obsessed with figuring out how to recall memories in order to cure PTSD once and for all. I just realized that since memories are connected together on a web that connects other memories depending on the subject matter...

... So if you had a way to write code for the human brain you could write an infinate loop that would recursively take you through every memory in your brain, even if you can't remember it.


----------



## komorikun

Passport card has arrived!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my pair of headphones that I was using to wear while exercising finally died and I don't have another pair that is comfortable to wear for that. I only have those stupid earbud type ones that are a PITA to get in just right or else they sound like ****. Exercising is boring AF without music so I guess I'm done with that.


----------



## komorikun

Maybe I should take the Greyhound to Canada for a short trip. That shouldn't cost too much, right? What other bus companies are there beside the Greyhound?

Then I can put my passport card to use.


----------



## IcedOver

Yesterday I got back from a five-day vacation to my brother's, and we went to the beach. It was my first trip to a beach since 1996. The days at my brother's, I slept on the couch. Last night and this morning, I found myself very disoriented, to a worrisome degree. I was only gone five days, but I woke up in the night and had to adjust myself to being back in my own place. For a few moments or minutes I didn't realize where I was, and things felt very discombobulated. I went back to bed, and as I was laying down, I realized I was thinking of the plan of the room around me in terms of the layout of his floor, and I couldn't picture what my apartment layout was. I'm still not totally "back" into the rhythms of my day and home, and considering that this was such a short vacation, this is worrying me. Very odd.


----------



## Chevy396

New weekend without the Vicodin yet.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## blue2

I owe nobody nothing, I just made a thousand bucks and its all mine


----------



## Rebootplease

komorikun said:


> Passport card has arrived!!


Congrats. Be careful where ever you go not to drink the tap water.


----------



## Rebootplease

blue2 said:


> I owe nobody nothing, I just made a thousand bucks and its all mine


Care to share? Is this one of those mlm scams...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve got no future. No savings or plan, poor job prospects with a high probability of getting fired or quitting, mental health issues that impact those prospects & everyone telling me that if I eat pills I don’t like, want, or find effective, do CBT, & get into debt to go back to school that I’ll thereafter have a career & my life will work out just fine...meanwhile I don’t even know how I’ll pay next months rent...with luck I’ll get that cashier gig or some calls for interviews this coming week


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Dad and I went to Costco yesterday morning. We got there at about 9:40 and there were hardly any cars in the lot. I didn't feel like sitting there for 20 minutes listening to my dad talking about lava the whole time so I we drove over to Lowes to go and see all the tool glory. 

Went back to Costco at about 10:10 and the parking lot was already almost completely full. How the hell does that happen? Spent about 25 minutes shopping and the register lines were already backed up. Some lady by electronics tried to talk to me about a good deal on internet or something. She was hot but WTF? Went to the dollar store after and they had one register open with 25 people in line. Insane.


----------



## Rebootplease

WillYouStopDave said:


> Dad and I went to Costco yesterday morning. We got there at about 9:40 and there were hardly any cars in the lot. I didn't feel like sitting there for 20 minutes listening to my dad talking about lava the whole time so I we drove over to Lowes to go and see all the tool glory.
> 
> Went back to Costco at about 10:10 and the parking lot was already almost completely full. How the hell does that happen? Spent about 25 minutes shopping and the register lines were already backed up. Some lady by electronics tried to talk to me about a good deal on internet or something. She was hot but WTF? Went to the dollar store after and they had one register open with 25 people in line. Insane.


Thats funny when that happens
Its like everyone leaves their home at the same time. And other times its just dead. Maybe their all just robots programmed to come out when we go out ..kidding


----------



## komorikun

Damn it. On purpose, I try to do the laundry at night to avoid the neighbors using the machine. But the damn Asian girls are doing a load right now. At least I think that's who the big pink laundry bag belongs to. 

I wonder if the landlord even knows that there are 2 of them living there...maybe more. The landlord charges a fixed fee for the water/sewer depending on how many people are in the apartment. Those college boys above me certainly have more the 3 guys he thinks live there. More like 5 guys I think. 

There are 8 units in this building. 5 of those units have an entrance on this side and 3 have an entrance on the other side of the building. I believe the 3 on the other side are all 2 bedrooms, so they have their own in-unit washer/dryer. The college boys above me also have their own washer/dryer. So that means I'm only sharing with 3 other units- 2 Asian girls with the orange cat, Rastafarian and his never seen girlfriend, and some other lady that I have never once seen.


----------



## komorikun

Kind of have to do it tonight since I already sorted everything. And my wet bath towel is in the laundry (garbage) bag with all my dirty clothes.

Weird, I don't hear the Asian girls going up and down to do the laundry. I wonder if it's that mysterious woman who I have never once bumped into. She's gone much of the time I think. Cause the Rastafarian stuck some Christmas card on everyone's front door and her card just sat there for like nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Girls in bikinis and Scottish men in kilts.


----------



## komorikun

Yep, not the Asian girls. Pretty sure it's the never seen lady. She must be el broko. She's using powdered detergent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just fed both my fish their favorite food a couple of hours ago. I even fed them extra. Now they have both been staring straight at me ever since wanting more. Like literally hanging in the same spot in their tanks just staring at me. :lol

Bettas are fun fish but they would literally eat themselves to death if you let them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm right on the edge of throwing all my DVD cases in the garbage. I don't really want to because....

1. I've been hanging onto them for years and am obviously emotionally invested in them because of that (I know, I did it to myself).

2. Some of my DVDs are "flippers" with no artwork on this actual disc, making them difficult to identify in a folder. 

3. My OCD. Having DVDs without the cases just seems plain wrong.

BUT. I have them all in a case and those cases are fukkkin BULKY as hell! I literally have nowhere to put them where I won't be staring at them all the time wishing there was some way to hide them.

I will probably never even watch half of them again. Or if I do it will be once and never again. Some of them are garbage movies that I regret even watching once. I probably got them for really cheap so there's that. But most of my DVDs were specifically bought because I wanted to own that movie because it was/is an awesome movie. In the end, I suppose as long as I have the actual DVD and it saves me a ton of hassle and space.

I think I will put all those cases in a plastic bag and seal it up tight and put it in a Sterilite container in the garage for a year. If I don't regret it after a year I'll throw them away.


----------



## Jolese

This has been a very bad Monday so far.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There is literally ONE spoon in our drawer that I absolutely hate. I've always hated it. It's hard to clean. For one thing, food just sticks to it more for whatever reason. I don't like the shape of it. I'm OCD about utensil shapes (especially the handle). If I hate it, I can't stand the sight of it. 

My dad LOVES that spoon. Every time I do dishes that damn spoon will be the first thing that gets used and will be laying there in the sink caked in food.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> There is literally ONE spoon in our drawer that I absolutely hate. I've always hated it. It's hard to clean. For one thing, food just sticks to it more for whatever reason. I don't like the shape of it. I'm OCD about utensil shapes (especially the handle). If I hate it, I can't stand the sight of it.
> 
> My dad LOVES that spoon. Every time I do dishes that damn spoon will be the first thing that gets used and will be laying there in the sink caked in food.


I thank you for sharing this OCD as i have it too!!! *not alone* there was a spoon like that in my house too. My mom is foggy thankfully so I've started to toss things. that spoon has "disappeared" in my house


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> There is literally ONE spoon in our drawer that I absolutely hate. I've always hated it. It's hard to clean. For one thing, food just sticks to it more for whatever reason. I don't like the shape of it. I'm OCD about utensil shapes (especially the handle). If I hate it, I can't stand the sight of it.
> 
> My dad LOVES that spoon. Every time I do dishes that damn spoon will be the first thing that gets used and will be laying there in the sink caked in food.


Yeah, I'm the same with cutlery, plates, bowls, cups, etc. Some have a bad shape or feel to them. You'd have a heart attack if you saw the kitchen at my work. It's so bad. We have almost no forks. They've all disappeared and only a few spoons left. The boss guy won't buy more. He's just really stingy with some things. This is the first place I've worked at that doesn't have free coffee.

And it's not like we can go out to eat easily. There are only 3 small restaurants nearby, burger place, run down looking Chinese place, and a Vietnamese restaurant.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I thank you for sharing this OCD as i have it too!!! *not alone* there was a spoon like that in my house too. My mom is foggy thankfully so I've started to toss things. that spoon has "disappeared" in my house


 Pretty sure he'd notice. He's one of those people who misses a lot of major things but notices little things like that. I don't think he'd say anything but he'd be giving me looks for weeks. He's kinda paranoid anyway. Like when we used to have cable. If the cable went out he'd swear someone was doing it on purpose.


----------



## Chevy396

I don't want to destroy my mind just to get high. That's why I don't want to be a Christian.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I'm the same with cutlery, plates, bowls, cups, etc. Some have a bad shape or feel to them. You'd have a heart attack if you saw the kitchen at my work. It's so bad. We have almost no forks. They've all disappeared and only a few spoons left. The boss guy won't buy more. He's just really stingy with some things. This is the first place I've worked at that doesn't have free coffee.


 I also have a weird thing about liking all the forks and spoons to have the exact same handle. My dad has this thing he does with the spoons. When we bought them, they were almost straight. He bends them so they're almost like ladles. Technically, maybe that does make them more functional for eating stuff like soup but it drives me batty. It's maddening but kinda funny. I wash the dishes and straighten them all and the next time I wash dishes, they're all bent again. :lol

He also has this very annoying habit of eating cereal out of the Rubbermaid Takealongs we bought for leftovers. Every time I go to do dishes there's like 6 of those things in the sink and they take up the whole top rack in the dishwasher. It also wears them out fast and half of them have cracks in them and eventually start leaking. We bought like 30 of those things less than a year ago and I can't find a single clean one when I need to put leftovers in the frig. We have about 20 glass bowls but he won't use them. Glass bowls are so much easier to clean and fit in the dishwasher.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I also have a weird thing about liking all the forks and spoons to have the exact same handle. My dad has this thing he does with the spoons. When we bought them, they were almost straight. He bends them so they're almost like ladles. Technically, maybe that does make them more functional for eating stuff like soup but it drives me batty. It's maddening but kinda funny. I wash the dishes and straighten them all and the next time I wash dishes, they're all bent again.
> 
> He also has this very annoying habit of eating cereal out of the Rubbermaid Takealongs we bought for leftovers. Every time I go to do dishes there's like 6 of those things in the sink and they take up the whole top rack in the dishwasher. It also wears them out fast and half of them have cracks in them and eventually start leaking. We bought like 30 of those things less than a year ago and I can't find a single clean one when I need to put leftovers in the frig. We have about 20 glass bowls but he won't use them. Glass bowls are so much easier to clean and fit in the dishwasher.


I can't stand these spoons my mom has with pointed handles. I think a spoon should have a nice rounded end on the handle.

It feels awkward in my hand when it's all skinny and pointed. I think my mom would notice even one of them missing though, and give me more hell forever.


----------



## IcedOver

I got a "Fvck you, you ugly fvck!" screamed at me from a passing car while waiting for my bus, probably some pubescent boy whose voice sounds like a girl's. It sounded like the same dick who yelled "Fvck you, you fa**ot!" a few days ago. At least he's switching up his insults.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I wonder what a mid-life crisis is. I'm at around the age when they happen. I wonder if I'm having one right now and don't even know it, lol.


----------



## IcedOver

Mabel Pines said:


> I wonder what a mid-life crisis is. I'm at around the age when they happen. I wonder if I'm having one right now and don't even know it, lol.


The idea of a mid-life crisis reminded me of _American Beauty_, the quintessential film on the topic. I turned 42 recently, and just realized that I'm the same age as Lester in that film!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Finally found a suitable case for my laptop that doesn't look dorky. It was actually made for a portable DVD player back in the day when people actually had those but it looks like a laptop case. Got it for $3 at a thrift shop and it looks like it's never been used. No funky smells. No obvious wear. There was a little bit of dust on it on one spot. Inside is perfect. 

I have been looking at cases for them for a while but most new ones cost way more than I'd want to pay for what it is. The ones that don't cost much have very little protective padding (if any) and basically no room for accessories. I had been carrying my laptop around in a plastic bag and regretted that the first time I dropped it on a hard floor. Fortunately it didn't break.

Anyway, I saw a DVD folder for like 500 DVDs for $4. I think I'll go back and get that one day. I don't like to just buy useless stuff but stuff like this is the kind of thing that actually saves space and prevents clutter and problems. But most people would not want to spend $40 on two cases if they could achieve the same thing for $7.

Of course my mother's germophobia was triggered big time and I have been in more than one argument with her over it already. Even though I cleaned them really well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m a poor, unemployed, uneducated 30 year old man child with mental health issues who cannot support himself financially...that about sums it up


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Making furniture this weekend. Got my handy tool kit and electric screwdriver ready to go.


Last night I made the dining table and one dining chair (so I could have my salad). Dining table was super easy cause it was just one screw thingamajig per leg. Today I made the other three dining chairs, two living room chairs, and one lamp.


----------



## komorikun

My hands kind of hurt from all that screwing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My hands kind of hurt from all that screwing.


1. I need to see a pic of your electric screwdriver.

2. Those all look nice but I don't think I could sit in those chairs for very long. Sitting in any kind of chair that isn't super padded just kills me.

3. Nice lamp. Very practical.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. I need to see a pic of your electric screwdriver.
> 
> 2. Those all look nice but I don't think I could sit in those chairs for very long. Sitting in any kind of chair that isn't super padded just kills me.
> 
> 3. Nice lamp. Very practical.


The problem was I wasn't using the electric one much today, so that's why my hands hurt.

The living room chairs are more for guests, not me. They actually are pretty comfy. I tried them out before buying them. Haven't sat on them for a long period yet though. The cushion part is sold separately from the wooden part. Only velcro attaches the cushion part to the wood. And you can wash the covering.

I was considering getting a loveseat or a sofa but they are so damn expensive and then much of the time you get some sort of indentation/butt print in the spot you sit the most. Plus sofas are so hard to move since they are heavy and bulky. As you know I move frequently, so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The problem was I wasn't using the electric one much today, so that's why my hands hurt.
> 
> The living room chairs are more for guests, not me. They actually are pretty comfy. I tried them out before buying them. Haven't sat on them for a long period yet though. The cushion part is sold separately from the wooden part. Only velcro attaches the cushion part to the wood. And you can wash the covering.
> 
> I was considering getting a loveseat or a sofa but they are so damn expensive and then much of the time you get some sort of indentation/butt print in the spot you sit the most. Plus sofas are so hard to move since they are heavy and bulky. As you know I move frequently, so.


 My back and my butt are aching. I think it's because I lost weight and have almost no padding in my butt anymore. :lol

Every time I sit down I feel like I'm sitting on stone.


----------



## MadnessVertigo

My apartment is infested with mold that I can't get rid of with cleaning. Making me sick and hard to get any sleep. I would be looking to move but I can't leave the cat.


----------



## komorikun

Made the other lamp and the nightstand today. Had some issues getting the shelf (the thing above the drawer and below the top part) in the nightstand in. It was almost too tight to get it in. I somehow got it in but it's not resting on the little plastic knob thingies like it's supposed to. It's just up there from pure pressure.

Then there are 2 small parts where the black paint chipped off. I colored them in with black marker. So cheap. The drawer came out perfectly though. Hammered in 15 nails. So got some use out of my new hammer.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> My hands kind of hurt from all that screwing.


What kind of "screwing"? :um:sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Off1st said:


> I've always known that CBT is useless in my case. I've known that since I first encountered CBT when I was in middle school. It can be helpful for many people, but it's *wishful thinking* for some people, like me. It's like ignoring the ills of society, all the "isms," and pretending everything is all fine and good.
> 
> Whoever invented CBT lived in a shiny, happy little world. He didn't take into account some deeply-rooted stigmas and biases in society that make some peoples' lives un-liveable.
> 
> Psychiatry and therapy are only oriented towards certain people - and they're the people who are already doing pretty well in their society. Pdocs and tdocs are just as discriminatory and stigmatizing towards me as everyone else is.


I've had & have similar experiences with it all myself...


----------



## komorikun

I didn't know I had a son born in 2000. Apparently the child support for this supposed son is ending soon unless he is going to high school. WTF!!


----------



## 0589471

time to cash in and kick his butt into school 


komorikun said:


> I didn't know I had a son born in 2000. Apparently the child support for this supposed son is ending soon unless he is going to high school. WTF!!


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Made the other lamp and the nightstand today. Had some issues getting the shelf (the thing above the drawer and below the top part) in the nightstand in. It was almost too tight to get it in. I somehow got it in but it's not resting on the little plastic knob thingies like it's supposed to. It's just up there from pure pressure.
> 
> Then there are 2 small parts where the black paint chipped off. I colored them in with black marker. So cheap. The drawer came out perfectly though. Hammered in 15 nails. So got some use out of my new hammer.


Those look really nice.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> I didn't know I had a son born in 2000. Apparently the child support for this supposed son is ending soon unless he is going to high school. WTF!!


Huh? I know you're joking, but did you get a notice or something?


----------



## Chevy396

You know you're getting soft when you can get a buzz off of Suboxone.


----------



## Chevy396

A heroin addict can make around 100 grand a year and still be on the streets because the drugs are so expensive.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> I didn't know I had a son born in 2000. Apparently the child support for this supposed son is ending soon unless he is going to high school. WTF!!


??? Child support ends at 18 years, not high school.


----------



## Mabel Pines

SolutionX said:


> A heroin addict can make around 100 grand a year and still be on the streets because the drugs are so expensive.


A guy driving around in an expensive car, wearing luxurious clothes can be making minimum wage, and he is in debt.


----------



## komorikun

SolutionX said:


> Huh? I know you're joking, but did you get a notice or something?


Yes, I got a notice in the mail from some local government agency. It is addressed to a woman with the same first and last name as me. Different middle name though.



nubly said:


> ??? Child support ends at 18 years, not high school.


According to the notice in the mail, child support continues if the kid is still enrolled in high school.


----------



## Nekobasu

Why do so many younger guys always wanna game with me? I hardly ever think of it really.I mean tho I had the one dude who was like 15 a couple years ago he just HAD to beat the halo games with me on legendary. Idk and I honestly do not care. I am taking up too many peoples stuff here. so later...


----------



## Rebootplease

I hope you people are prepared for a national emergency


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s D-Day


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Yes, I got a notice in the mail from some local government agency. It is addressed to a woman with the same first and last name as me. Different middle name though.
> 
> According to the notice in the mail, child support continues if the kid is still enrolled in high school.


Now you just have to stay quiet and let those sweet, sweet government food stamps come rolling in.


----------



## IcedOver

Had one of those interactions with someone of ill intent that you feel afterwards could easily have gone the bad way (i.e., you going to the hospital, being beaten or having to beat on/fight someone else) had a few things happened differently. In fact, a white dude like me did go to the hospital a couple years ago after being badly beaten for no reason by some black ruffian inner city school kids in an alleyway just a couple streets over from the one I was in today. Needless to say, I'll avoid that alleyway during the times these hellions get out of school, before they scatter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Had one of those interactions with someone of ill intent that you feel afterwards could easily have gone the bad way (i.e., you going to the hospital, being beaten or having to beat on/fight someone else) had a few things happened differently. In fact, a white dude like me did go to the hospital a couple years ago after being badly beaten for no reason by some black ruffian inner city school kids in an alleyway just a couple streets over from the one I was in today. Needless to say, I'll avoid that alleyway during the times these hellions get out of school, before they scatter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So what happened exactly?


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> So what happened exactly?


Just some *****hole who followed me down the alley and said I bumped into him when I'm quite sure that didn't occur. He was looking for an excuse for an altercation. Luckily I walk fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

SolutionX said:


> Now you just have to stay quiet and let those sweet, sweet government food stamps come rolling in.


I think the letter was referring to child support from the father.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Just some *****hole who followed me down the alley and said I bumped into him when I'm quite sure that didn't occur. He was looking for an excuse for an altercation. Luckily I walk fast.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So weird. Do you think he just wanted to fight you or maybe he wanted to steal your wallet?


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> Yes, I got a notice in the mail from some local government agency. It is addressed to a woman with the same first and last name as me. Different middle name though.


Phone company once tried to force me to pay a huge phone bill for someone with the same first and last name as me. I told them it wasn't me. They disagreed. I told them to prove it. Never heard from them again.


----------



## Chevy396

truant said:


> Phone company once tried to force me to pay a huge phone bill for someone with the same first and last name as me. I told them it wasn't me. They disagreed. I told them to prove it. Never heard from them again.


Interesting (makes note for getting rid of bill collectors).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

1. I think there's a fly in here. 

2. My dad has gotten obsessed with boiled eggs. I can't deter him. I've tried. He spends hours making boiled eggs. He doesn't even eat the yolks. Why the hell doesn't he just buy egg whites? So much easier.

3. I told him I needed him to help me with something out in the garage and I could tell he was thinking about boiled eggs the whole time. Every minute or two he'd be like "Well, let's get back inside now". When we came back inside, he went straight to the kitchen and starting messing around with the eggs.:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Chevy396

Golly darn diddly damn.


----------



## lastofthekews

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Asked my niece what she was watching on TV. She looks at me and says "How am I supposed to know? I can't read". :lol


----------



## komorikun

Finally made the dresser. Did the shell Thursday night. Then did 2 drawers Friday. 2 more drawers Saturday. Kind of slow but there is no rush. I've been keeping my clothes in suitcases or on hangers for the last year or so.

Same series as the nightstand but not the bed. I liked the large handles and the glass drawer. Wasn't keen on the bed that is in the same series though since it has huge drawers underneath the bed.

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00360403/

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80340454/


----------



## komorikun

Made the slats for the twin bed for the living room too. But I think I'm going to need another person to make the actual bed. Problematic....


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Asked my niece what she was watching on TV. She looks at me and says "How am I supposed to know? I can't read". :lol


:lol that is so adorable! I love kids. I went to visit my friend the other day for margaritas and before we even made them, my goddaughter asked "Auntie! Are you here to drink grown up drinks again?" with this _not again_ tone of voice. I was like oh my god how often do I do this and has it become a problem? hahaha. (I've only gone over twice for drinks ever).


----------



## Hank Scorpio

41 years old, 13 years at a job:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

More adult things to do this week. I need to get back in the game because i'm losing ground.


----------



## cubsfandave

Miss the old days when my fam used to hang out. Now everyone is either busy or set in their ways.


----------



## komorikun

Better daytime pic:


----------



## lastofthekews

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So once again my dad has frustrated my futile attempts at making things more simple and safe and easy.

I noticed the sun is really eating the interior of our car alive so we went to get a shade for the front window and started parking the car in such a way that the hottest sun hits the front window for most of the day. This was a compromise because you cannot put a shade on every window. It would just be a pain in the *** to have to put them up and remove them every single, solitary time you need to drive the car. 

So. This morning I go out there and he has another shade crammed into the back window. So now I am going to have to tell him I'm not dealing with that stupid thing every time I drive the car and the whole purpose of parking the car backwards in the parking spot is so that we wouldn't have to do that.

If I don't say something he's going to go out there every time the car has been driven and cram that damn thing back in there. So I guess I'll just avoid the issue altogether and not use the car any more than absolutely necessary. Not only that. I noticed he had gotten fingerprints and smudges all over the back window where it took me like an hour of being in the weirdest position known to man to finally get that damn window clean. So as long as he persists with that shade we're going to be looking at huge smudges all over the back window. And also, I had just gotten through with gluing the headliner back up where it had started to sag. And I told him it wasn't a permanent fix and the material was falling apart and to not disturb it any more than necessary. Guess what happens when you rub against that material cramming a sunshade into the back window right below where it's glued?

Now I wish I hadn't started the whole shade thing at all.


Sometimes he just makes me want to scream like a maniac. :lol

I still cannot find the extra door handles we ordered from Amazon for that car. I know they were here somewhere and I know I didn't do anything with them so he has obviously either put them in some obscure place and forgotten about it or he somehow threw them away. Either way, he's still yanking on the flimsy door handles without unlocking the door first and it's a matter of time before one of them breaks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Finally made the dresser. Did the shell Thursday night. Then did 2 drawers Friday. 2 more drawers Saturday. Kind of slow but there is no rush. I've been keeping my clothes in suitcases or on hangers for the last year or so.
> 
> Same series as the nightstand but not the bed. I liked the large handles and the glass drawer. Wasn't keen on the bed that is in the same series though since it has huge drawers underneath the bed.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00360403/
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80340454/


 This is pretty cute. :smile2:


----------



## 0589471

My dinner was disgusting. I hate cooking for one, it's always time consuming and I feel sad afterwards, but I need to get over it. These quick 'to go' supermarket foods are just awful. The chicken is always so dry, I could cook myself something much better.


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My dinner was disgusting. I hate cooking for one, it's always time consuming and I feel sad afterwards, but I need to get over it. These quick 'to go' supermarket foods are just awful. The chicken is always so dry, I could cook myself something much better.


Go buy a pack of jumbos and buuns....done


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My dinner was disgusting. I hate cooking for one, it's always time consuming and I feel sad afterwards, but I need to get over it. These quick 'to go' supermarket foods are just awful. The chicken is always so dry, I could cook myself something much better.


 I try to cook but often fail. I'm bad at it. The only thing I can do right is things you can't mess up like tater tots and frozen pizza. Which I can't eat anymore. Eating pizza every day was probably what messed up my health.

Now I try to eat chicken breast and vegetables and fill in the blanks with stuff like yogurt and egg whites. I have varying degrees of success with the chicken but it usually comes out either dry or slightly undercooked. Which doesn't seem to make me sick but is nasty because it's chewy in a weird way.

Anyway, it usually comes out overcooked when I'm trying to get it to 160 and keep putting it back in for "just a few more minutes". That always gets me. It's still edible and I guess still has most of the same nutritional value but it's not an enjoyable meal. It's just fuel. I have to chew it robotically and tell myself with every chomp "This is fuel. You need it. Don't spit it out". :lol

When it's undercooked I'm usually too lazy to put it back in and am sitting there hoping I'm not going to be on the toilet regretting it all day.


----------



## 0589471

@funnynihilist Growing up we lived off mac & cheese, hot dogs, beans, pizza, (since I'm the oldest and often got stuck cooking for my siblings) which is probably why I can barely eat these things anymore.

@WillYouStopDave Yeah my quick go-to's are chili or turkey burgers, you can't rush chicken!!! lol I'd love it if I could just motivate myself to make something healthy & tasty each night. I love grilled chicken breast with herbs, pot roast, pork loin. I often save recipes on pinterest but it's like that once every couple months I bother to make it. Plus it requires me to make more trips to the store and I just hate it SO MUCH :lol I live with three people but two are extremely picky so the only person who could eat what I make would be my mother, but she's so critical (she's worked as a chef since before I was born) it only stresses me out.


----------



## funnynihilist

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @*funnynihilist* Growing up we lived off mac & cheese, hot dogs, beans, pizza, (since I'm the oldest and often got stuck cooking for my siblings) which is probably why I can barely eat these things anymore.


I don't eat them cause too much salt.


----------



## komorikun

God damn that bed for the living room was the absolutely ****ing worst. Seemingly simple/basic bed but the holes in the damn thing were not big enough. Major problem when you are building a bed from with many pieces that all have to hook up to each other at t*he same time.* First the regular wooden dowels wouldn't go in easily on the footboard. The footboard has many pieces so such a pain in the *******. Took forever to get them in.

The worst part was hooking up the footboard and headboard to the big wooden planks on the left and right. The weird metal tube/dowel was too big for the holes. That's bad enough but trying to hook two 6 feet long wooden boards with holes that are too small....OMG!! If it weren't for that crap, I would have been done in less than 2 hours. Instead it took like 5 hours.

This is not my photo but same bed:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> God damn that bed for the living room was the absolutely ****ing worst. Seemingly simple/basic bed but the holes in the damn thing were not big enough. Major problem when you are building a bed from with many pieces that all have to hook up to each other at t*he same time.* First the regular wooden dowels wouldn't go in easily on the footboard. The footboard has many pieces so such a pain in the *******. Took forever to get them in.
> 
> The worst part was hooking up the footboard and headboard to the big wooden planks on the left and right. The weird metal tube/dowel was too big for the holes. That's bad enough but trying to hook two 6 feet long wooden boards with holes that are too small....OMG!! If it weren't for that crap, I would have been done in less than 2 hours. Instead it took like 5 hours.
> 
> This is not my photo but same bed:


 This is making me wish I had a smaller bed. My bed is way too big for this room. I was kind of embarrassed when I had a twin bed because I thought of it as a kid bed but I wish I had it now.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is making me wish I had a smaller bed. My bed is way too big for this room. I was kind of embarrassed when I had a twin bed because I thought of it as a kid bed but I wish I had it now.


This is going to be used as the couch. The bed I got is full sized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My dinner was disgusting. I hate cooking for one, it's always time consuming and I feel sad afterwards, but I need to get over it. These quick 'to go' supermarket foods are just awful. The chicken is always so dry, I could cook myself something much better.


Yeah...cooking for one is tough. I like to prepare soups and chilis in advance. I hate having to both cook and clean. Having a partner makes for a nice sharing of effort.

I do try to buy some items like chicken breasts in bulk and clean and trim them prior to freezing so I'm more likely to cook with them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I feel ****ing terrible. I was OK when I first woke up. Went to the store and suddenly had a horrible headache and felt sick.


----------



## Jolese

Ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha!!! I LOVE when karma works right!  Ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha, ha-ha!


----------



## komorikun

Still weirds me out how someone can be only around age 40 and have all white hair. Really makes them look much older.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Still weirds me out how someone can be only around age 40 and have all white hair. Really makes them look much older.


When I was growing up we had a neighbor who went grey probably in his 20s. I always thought he'd die young because he had a cigarette every time I saw him. His wife died like 20 years ago (I think) and he's still alive to this day as far as I know.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I was growing up we had a neighbor who went grey probably in his 20s. I always thought he'd die young because he had a cigarette every time I saw him. His wife died like 20 years ago (I think) and he's still alive to this day as far as I know.


How old is he now?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> How old is he now?


 Not really sure. Maybe in his 70s. He's at least as old as my dad. He still chain smokes too (last I heard). I wouldn't be surprised if he's in his 80s though. I just remember how my mom always used to say he started going grey really young and he was pretty much completely grey as long as I can remember. He was also a diesel mechanic all his life.

I think I told you about him before. He was the guy who always used to walk by my window coughing every morning on his way to work. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

The dude upstairs has been living with his sister for pretty much all this year. My main problem with him is that he doesn't sleep, just sits up and often listens to music late. With his sister (who, like him, doesn't work, just sits indoors), it seems like she kept him on a sleep schedule, and probably didn't like his mix CDs of the same thing over and over, as he has been quiet. Today I heard him telling a neighbor that his sister had gone to someone else's place, and they suggested he tell her to leave as she is not helping with the rent. Coming home today, I find that may have been what he did, as he was blasting Willie Nelson, and currently stinking drunk, stomping on the floor on occasion, and talking to himself. I imagine that pissing off his balcony will come soon, as the weather is warm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> The dude upstairs has been living with his sister for pretty much all this year. My main problem with him is that he doesn't sleep, just sits up and often listens to music late. With his sister (who, like him, doesn't work, just sits indoors), it seems like she kept him on a sleep schedule, and probably didn't like his mix CDs of the same thing over and over, as he has been quiet. Today I heard him telling a neighbor that his sister had gone to someone else's place, and they suggested he tell her to leave as she is not helping with the rent. Coming home today, I find that may have been what he did, as he was blasting Willie Nelson, and currently stinking drunk, stomping on the floor on occasion, and talking to himself. I imagine that pissing off his balcony will come soon, as the weather is warm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, loud music in apartments suck. Really seems like your building has very thin walls though. Are they all studios?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

OMG! I found more of my dad's junk! We have this huge metal shelf that we bought a while back. A couple of years ago. I don't know when. Anyway, the reason we bought it was to store stuff on that was just awkward and unsightly and bulky to store anywhere else.

Well, shortly after getting it, my mom decided to put a big curtain thing up on it and cover all sides of it so you couldn't see what was on it. I never did like that idea because what's out of sight is out of mind and my dad is a pack rat as it is (That closet I cleaned out a while back is starting to look like hell again already). 

Anyway, I pulled back that curtain last night and just saw complete chaos. My dad keeps absolutely everything. This shelf was about $100 on sale and it's heavy duty. It's meant to hold hundreds of pounds per shelf. The bottom two shelves are crammed full of random canned food. I didn't even get into that. 

About 3/4 of one of the upper shelves was consumed with my mom's "art supplies". She apparently couldn't think of a better idea than just cram them in there. Made no attempt to put them all in a small tote or something. Just scattered everywhere. There were about three or four piles of sardine cans (unopened) scattered all in different places. I'm pretty sure my dad is forgetting what he has and buying more and putting it all in different places. 

I'm finding rolls of paper towels stuffed in every nook and cranny all through the house. Why anyone needs more than one roll of paper towels out at one time I couldn't tell you.

My dad has like ten boxes of Cheerios unopened and he keeps buying more. He has mixed all different brands of laundry detergent in one bottle and I'm afraid to use it. I have found bottles of bleach in every room. Seriously. The man has like ten bottles of bleach! Why?

And finally, at least half of one of the upper shelves was being occupied by two empty boxes. Unbelievable. This is going to take some time. I'm going to have to have my mom tell him to stop buying stuff we don't need. If he doesn't we aren't going to have anywhere to put anything. We already don't.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Yeah, loud music in apartments suck. Really seems like your building has very thin walls though. Are they all studios?


All the ones in my portion of the building are studios. Perhaps "blasting" the music is overstating it, but anytime he plays it at any volume, I get the bass. When he moved in, he probably "tested" to find out how loud he could get without pissing people off, so one day I heard fvcking Lionel Richie filling every space of air. The guy who used to be above him yelled at him, so he's not that loud anymore. His sister seemed to keep him in check, so I hope she isn't actually out.


----------



## komorikun

Think I'm going to once again put up some curtains- ghetto style. Jerry-rigged with command hooks. Seeing as I'm going to be living in this apartment for at the most 5 more months, possibly only 3, not worth it to put holes in the walls in order to put in a proper rail/rod. 

Of course, the 3 curtain panels that I brought with me don't really fit the windows here very well. Windows in NYC are tall and narrow while the windows here are short and wide. Annoying seeing as I had to pay the airlines $50 for my 2 bags. 50 pound weight limit on each. If I had known about the window thing I'd have left the curtains behind and brought other stuff in their place. 

I finally have furniture in the living room and it's not heating season (don't want to pay to heat the living room), so I will just be in my bedroom for sleep. Won't matter if it's pitch black in the bedroom. Jerry-rigged curtains are not the easiest to open and close. 

My sleep has been so disturbed lately. What with all the sunlight, noise from outside, and my drinking habit. Got to cut out the booze too.


----------



## IcedOver

Can't decide whether I want to go to the 40th anniversary of _Dawn of the Dead_ reunion at the mall where it was made outside Pittsburgh here, this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. It's pretty much the best horror movie in my opinion, and they're having just about everyone associated with the film they can find on hand. Never been to any kind of fan convention. Romero's passed, so it's not like you can meet him, and I've already seen Tom Savini in person at a non-horror event. They want $20 just to attend, although it's an open mall, so I'd think these people would be viewable if you're just in the mall. Then they want an additional $40 to go on a 2-3 hour location tour, which is the main worthwhile thing. I've been to the mall quite a few times, but I guess they're going to closed-off areas that were used. Getting autographs from any of the folks in attendance isn't that big of a thrill, especially since you have to pay. Plus, they want upwards of $60 even for a photo with anybody, and over $100 for groups of them. So it's a major purchase just to get a photo with nurse zombie, machete-to-the-head zombie, and Hare Krishna zombie.


----------



## komorikun

Strange, pervy, very emotional dream last night. Unsettling. 

Actually it was in the morning. The only reason I remember it is because my alarm clock woke me up in the middle of it. I won't get into the specifics of it but I think the person in the dream was a poster on this forum. That's kind of pathetic. I must be super lonely.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> I must be super lonely.


You can chat with me or message me anytime you want someone to talk to.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just when I think I can't get any dumber I burn the tip of my nose on the outside of my electric kettle. How the **** does that even happen?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I keep returning to the thought that it would be more acceptable for me to be a failure if I was a criminal or junkie than it is to be one because of my mental health


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad isn't winning any common sense awards. So he decided he was gonna sleep in the living room. Turned off every light in the house and left a bag of ****ing trash sitting on the floor in the kitchen.

It's a good thing it was me who tripped over it instead of him or my mom because I have cat balance. He'd have been flat on his face or his *** in there.

This is the same guy who grabbed the engine belt in a running truck for balance because he was standing on ice or lost his balance or something. Damn near took his finger off that time. I'm surprised I have as much sense as I do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was sitting here a couple days ago and I hear my nephew say "Grandpa. Why did God murder the dinosaurs?"

:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think the scale of the glumness of my future is really starting to set in


----------



## komorikun

Felt bad trying to cross the big street today. I was crossing where there is no crosswalk (jaywalking sort of). So there were way more cars than usual but no big deal. I just wait a bit for the coast to clear. But for some reason cars kept stopping for me and waiting for me to cross. Only problem was it was only the lane near me. The other lane going in the opposite direction, people were not stopping, maybe they couldn't see me. So I just waited on the sidewalk, not sure what to do. Felt bad for the cars waiting forever for me to cross.

They need to realize though, that I will not cross a street until both lanes are clear. I will not stand in the middle of the road waiting for the cars in the other lane to stop.


----------



## komorikun

Those god damn college boys are playing loud rap music again. They never played loud music until recently. I think it's the big ugly blonde guy that rides the motorcycle. I also think he is the one that likes to scream for funsies. You can tell by his face that he is a prick. 

The reason I think it's him is because I heard the loud music last Saturday night. Only an hour or so. Right after it was shut off, I hear the motorcycle revving up. Then when he came back (around 2am when the bars close), I looked through the peep hole and see him ever so slowly climbing up the stairs. He was making a weird noise, like he had to puke or something. Thank god he didn't puke on the ancient musty carpet in the hallways and stairs. Smells bad enough as it is.


----------



## IcedOver

Well I went ahead and got a ticket for the _Dawn of the Dead_ 40th reunion on Sunday (it's all three days, Friday through Sunday). It was more than I'm happy paying ($64 including tax -- $20 for the day pass and $40 for a 2 to 3-hour location tour; you have to get a day pass to go on the tour). That's more than I paid for tickets to John Carpenter's concert. Considering that, I'm definitely not going to pay for a $20-30 autograph from someone. Autographs don't jazz me at all; I'd rather just meet whatever celebrity. I wouldn't mind meeting Tom Savini, Michael Gornick (who directed the awesome _Creepshow 2_), or one of the main actors, but they probably expect you to buy an autograph. The damn organizers still have not posted the schedule of when the celebrities are doing panel discussions, and who.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Those god damn college boys are playing loud rap music again. They never played loud music until recently. I think it's the big ugly blonde guy that rides the motorcycle. I also think he is the one that likes to scream for funsies. You can tell by his face that he is a prick.
> 
> The reason I think it's him is because I heard the loud music last Saturday night. Only an hour or so. Right after it was shut off, I hear the motorcycle revving up. Then when he came back (around 2am when the bars close), I looked through the peep hole and see him ever so slowly climbing up the stairs. He was making a weird noise, like he had to puke or something. Thank god he didn't puke on the ancient musty carpet in the hallways and stairs. Smells bad enough as it is.


Only lasted an hour or so again. Thank god. An hour of loud music I can handle. I just can't take 6 hours or whatever.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> Only lasted an hour or so again. Thank god. An hour of loud music I can handle. I just can't take 6 hours or whatever.


Can't you tell them to not play it for so long? 0


----------



## komorikun

Mabel Pines said:


> Can't you tell them to not play it for so long? 0


I'd prefer if you don't quote me. Thanks.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to the "Dawn of the Dead" 40th reunion today. I can't do anything public like that without thinking people look at me like a screw-up. I guess conventions like that aren't my scene; never been to one. I went on a tour for over two hours, and that was fun. The rest was lackluster. They had the celebrities at their tables, and from what I understand, if you're going to meet them, they sort of expect you to buy an autograph which could be $20 or more. For some of them, that's an income source. I wanted to say "Hi" to Tom Savini, but chickened out. I gave a wave and a quiet "nice to meet you" to the lead actress Gaylen Ross, and came upon Scott Reiniger in the hall, but he was on his way someplace. The only one I interacted with was Michael Gornick, the cinematographer and also a director, and that was only because he was talking with fans near the new bronze bust of Romero, away from the tables all the celebrities were at. I told him that "Creepshow 2" was one of the first horror films I ever watched in the late '80s, and how good it was. He was nice. It's been a while since I've done something out of my comfort zone. I had thought I was getting more comfortable socially, but when I do something like this, it makes me realize how flawed my thought patterns are in terms of how I view my relation to others and how I feel they view me. Or maybe it's just impossible for me to have fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to Costco today to pick up my epilepsy meds. I've always hated pharmacies but I particularly dislike their pharmacy. I've noticed before their staff isn't friendly at all and if you don't know exactly what you're supposed to do, they will make absolutely no effort to help you along. Just brusque responses, no smiles. Just rude all the way around.

And then they have this soup nazi like waiting area. They have a big line on the floor like 20 feet from the counter where you're expected to stand and wait for them to tell you they're ready for you.

Now you would think if you come along and they have no customers you can simply walk up to the counter and wait for someone but no! That's not the correct way to do it! If you do that, the counter person will come and harshly tell you to go stand behind the line even though there's no one waiting and seemingly no earthly reason for them to be so agitated about it.

So we called like 3 hours ahead of time and they told us to give them about an hour. We gave them three. We showed up and no one was in line so we went to the counter. The lady frowns and tells us to go stand behind the line. So we did and she stood there with her resting ***** face doing nothing for about 2 minutes and then asked if she could help us. 

We told her what we needed and she told us they were still working on filling the prescription. So, rather than stand there and wait, we decided to go shop and come back. And when we went back, again, there was no one in line so we didn't risk just walking up to the counter again (even though the same unfriendly lady was there doing nothing). So we again stood there for a couple of minutes before she asked if she could help us, as if she didn't remember us from 15 minutes earlier. 

I hate that pharmacy. I hate it. I don't care if their prices are good. I have been to Walgreens and CVS and have never had that kind of rudeness. At CVS, there is a clear place to wait and they don't make you wait if no one is in front of you. I still hate pharmacies and medication and all that BS but at least it's a little less irritating. 

And plus, Costco's pharmacy keeps bankers hours. They open late, close early and are closed on Sunday. Oh OK. Nobody ever needs medication on Sunday.


----------



## peacelizard

IcedOver said:


> The dude upstairs has been living with his sister for pretty much all this year. My main problem with him is that he doesn't sleep, just sits up and often listens to music late. With his sister (who, like him, doesn't work, just sits indoors), it seems like she kept him on a sleep schedule, and probably didn't like his mix CDs of the same thing over and over, as he has been quiet. Today I heard him telling a neighbor that his sister had gone to someone else's place, and they suggested he tell her to leave as she is not helping with the rent. Coming home today, I find that may have been what he did, as he was blasting Willie Nelson, and currently stinking drunk, stomping on the floor on occasion, and talking to himself. I imagine that pissing off his balcony will come soon, as the weather is warm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least you don't have to worry about whether he remembered to put the toilet seat down or not...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

My friend's daughter graduates on Friday...when I met my friends the said daughter was 3 and throwing up in a carseat which totally grossed me out lol.


...second only to that was "The cat peed in mat's hat!" incident (Which to be fair after that I never put another kitten in my hat lmao..)


Ahh...memories.


----------



## IcedOver

I still haven't met my neighbor, and she moved in like a year ago. I never met the young guy who lived in the place before her for one year, then moved. Part of the reason is that I have the only outside door in the place that's attached to my apartment, and everyone else has to leave through their interior hallway door. I can just skirt up my outside steps and out, so rarely interact with anybody at the front door or whatever. I met a guy a few months ago and told him I'd been in the place for nineteen years, and he said he's never spotted me. I've seen this girl around, but have never been in a position to say "Hey, I'm next to you" or whatever. She looks to be early 30s, pretty attractive, very annoying laugh where it sounds like she's affecting it to appear happy and free-spirited. Spotted her name on a delivery notice and looked her up, and she's a supposed actress in the area. I've thought about trying to meet her next time I hear she's in the hallway, but it would be very awkward saying "Hi" to someone you've been next to for a year. I sure hope she doesn't move after a year, though, because she's very quiet for the most part. Her replacement would likely be another young person who would probably be loud, not the older person I would prefer, someone who goes to bed at 8:00 p.m.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think whoever does the hiring for our grocery store must have a thing for redheads. At least 3/4 of the cashiers there are gorgeous redheads. That cannot be a coincidence. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I am so tired of seeing those warnings on packs of batteries telling parents not to let their kids eat batteries. 

Seriously? We need this warning? First of all, if you're the kind of parent who doesn't know that batteries are incompatible with human digestion, your kids are probably as dumb as you are. 

I have little hope for a species that needs these types of warnings.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I figured out why my back has been hurting more lately. It seems my chair is worn the **** out and there's a big hard spot right there where my back hurts. My mom says I'm just guessing that's why my back hurts. I told her I think it's a really good ****ing guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I basically PEELED the side of my finger at Costco today. Don't ask me how but I somehow ran my finger across the sharp edge of one of their metal shelves like a carrot across a peeler (with the aforementioned same effect). 

At first, the resulting injury was just whitish pink (like they tend to be when you've just had a slice of skin taken off). Gradually, the blood started to seep out. Now there I was in Costco with a bloody finger and people were walking by and just staring at it (I guess the fact that I was staring at it increased their interest).

So I'm thinking it might be a good idea to carry a band aid around but how often does that even happen?

This could only happen to me.


----------



## Crisigv

Ugh I guess I really belong in this group now.


----------



## peacelizard

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am so tired of seeing those warnings on packs of batteries telling parents not to let their kids eat batteries.
> 
> Seriously? We need this warning? First of all, if you're the kind of parent who doesn't know that batteries are incompatible with human digestion, your kids are probably as dumb as you are.
> 
> I have little hope for a species that needs these types of warnings.


When we have to warn people about tide and the cinnamon challenge...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

Today marks 18 years of employment at this same damn job. Eighteen years usually symbolizes adulthood. Too bad I haven't grown enough in these 18 years to realize that I need to be someplace else and take better steps as far as my employment is concerned. Depressed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

peacelizard said:


> When we have to warn people about tide and the cinnamon challenge...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 What the heck is a peacelizard? :lol


----------



## WinterDreamer98

The irony of advertisement:
When I view most ads, it is all about consumerism. It is presented in a way that could deceive people into believing that consuming more will somehow grant them completion and happiness.Think about it. Many ads on Youtube are all about makeup. They display perfection that human beings can never truly attain. Long full lashes, glossy and perfectly shaped lips and the list goes on. But you get my point. It is extremely sad because some of the saddest human beings depend on that which they believe will grant them perfection and happiness.


----------



## IcedOver

I was in Barnes & Noble today. They have hundreds of different magazines on just about any area you can think of. At this location, they're arranged in one line down just about all of a long wall, probably about a dozen sections -- News, Entertainment, Sports, Women's Interest, etc. They used to have a section called Men's Interest, with magazines like GQ, Maxim, stuff like that. Today I couldn't find it. 
Sometimes they switch locations of stuff; understandable. However, the magazines that used to be in that category I found way at the end of the line, near the restrooms, and the section was not labeled; the holder for the sign was empty. I didn't spot Maxim or FHM either (not that I buy those, but sometimes I look at who the cover person is). Either the store purposely removed something that said "Men's Interest" (and booted it from the middle all the way down to the end), or some offended idiot customer stole it. I'm inclined to believe the store policy was to take it down. Has the War on Men come to this? We're really going off the deep end in this country.


----------



## MCHB

This song has got me through a lot of...stuff...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I have spent the last 5 or so years with a computer chair that was too deep for me to actually put my feet on the floor and sit back at the same time. The way I solved that was to use a footrest and kind of recline in it. It was a fairly nice chair when I bought it for 20 bucks at a garage sale but lately I have been noticing really hard spots in it so I finally went to Office Depot and got a new one.

So now I can sit with my feet on the floor again and it feels so weird and unnatural. I'm going to try to get used to it. My issue with most chairs is I rarely sit in a completely comfortable one. Either my upper back hurts or my tailbone hurts (sometimes both). I don't think I could have found a chair that feels much better than this one for a reasonable price unless I just went all out and bought an actual recliner and used it as my computer chair.

I looked at so many chairs and the only really super comfortable ones were over 300 dollars. And there's no guarantee they wouldn't become uncomfortable after a few hours. They were super comfortable immediately on sitting in them. Sometimes that doesn't mean anything. Some of the chairs I looked at were unbelievably uncomfortable. Like who the hell buys those things?

Anyway, I don't know how office workers do it. I fully believe computer chairs ruined my back. I never remember having bad back pain until I got my first computer. I did always have some upper back pain though so I don't know. My body is weird. I remember even in school I hated sitting for so many hours and just could not get comfortable in those hard *** chairs.

I saw a chair called a Herman Miller chair on Youtube and I thought they said Herman Munster chair. :lol

Anyway, I noticed that most car seats are far more comfortable than even expensive computer chairs. Why the hell is that?


----------



## komorikun

A week ago one of the college boys brought down some piece of furniture to throw out in the middle of the night. The next day I go to work and see little fragments of the furniture all over the hallways and stairs. Pieces of wood, metal parts, all sorts of crap. He just like left it there. I think the Rastafarian guy cleaned it up partially. 

I don't really understand how people think that's okay. Like sometimes I notice boxes that haven't been flattened in the recycling bins. How can you be that f___ng lazy? 

And someone recently dumped out a mattress. I was wondering who had done it. It costs like $20 or more here to throw away a mattress unless you chop it up into little pieces. The normal garbage truck won't take it. My landlord was all irritated. At first I thought maybe it was the people that moved out 2 weeks ago. Now I think maybe it was one of those college boys.

Oh god. That big ugly blonde guy who likes to scream is bringing up furniture now. Maybe a new college boy is moving in. Ugh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> A week ago one of the college boys brought down some piece of furniture to throw out in the middle of the night. The next day I go to work and see little fragments of the furniture all over the hallways and stairs. Pieces of wood, metal parts, all sorts of crap. He just like left it there. I think the Rastafarian guy cleaned it up partially.


 :lol

Sometimes I wonder if I would recognize the people from your stories instantly if I saw them.



> And someone recently dumped out a mattress. I was wondering who had done it. It costs like $20 or more here to throw away a mattress unless you chop it up into little pieces. The normal garbage truck won't take it.


 Actually, here they will take them if you actually put the matress IN the dumpster. I don't think they like taking it but they just dump the whole thing in the truck and roll with it.

We had someone who put a mattress on the ground leaning against the dumpster once and the garbage man wouldn't empty the dumpster for weeks. Finally, someone put it in the dumpster and he took it the next day.

Sometimes if there's a mattress in there you can see the garbage truck sitting there for a while like the driver is pondering whether or not to take it. He usually does.

For all I know they fine the association when that happens. I don't know.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> A week ago one of the college boys brought down some piece of furniture to throw out in the middle of the night. The next day I go to work and see little fragments of the furniture all over the hallways and stairs. Pieces of wood, metal parts, all sorts of crap. He just like left it there. I think the Rastafarian guy cleaned it up partially.
> 
> I don't really understand how people think that's okay. Like sometimes I notice boxes that haven't been flattened in the recycling bins. How can you be that f___ng lazy?
> 
> And someone recently dumped out a mattress. I was wondering who had done it. It costs like $20 or more here to throw away a mattress unless you chop it up into little pieces. The normal garbage truck won't take it. My landlord was all irritated. At first I thought maybe it was the people that moved out 2 weeks ago. Now I think maybe it was one of those college boys.
> 
> Oh god. That big ugly blonde guy who likes to scream is bringing up furniture now. Maybe a new college boy is moving in. Ugh.


I don't know what's up with where I live but all my neighbors will put ANYTHING out on the end of the yard, and it ALWAYS gets picked up. There are people in trucks around here who will take anything you leave out, even dirty old mattresses or empty boxes or broken furniture. I told my mom to leave her old broken desk chair out by the sidewalk, it was gone by morning. I used to think it was super weird but in retrospect it's very convenient. It looks gross to just leave junk out but when it's gone by morning, it's not so bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't know what's up with where I live but all my neighbors will put ANYTHING out on the end of the yard, and it ALWAYS gets picked up. There are people in trucks around here who will take anything you leave out, even dirty old mattresses or empty boxes or broken furniture. I told my mom to leave her old broken desk chair out by the sidewalk, it was gone by morning. I used to think it was super weird but in retrospect it's very convenient. It looks gross to just leave junk out but when it's gone by morning, it's not so bad.


 I have occasionally grabbed items that still look good from the trash. Surprisingly people often throw things that are still fine in the garbage (like fans, vacuum cleaners and even TVs). I wouldn't take a dirty mattress though. I guess I might if I really needed one and had no money.

It's kind of cool when there was something you'd been thinking about buying for like $50 and you find one sitting by a dumpster somewhere that still works and just needs to be cleaned up a bit. I'll take a $50 savings.

When I was a teenager my mom was just as cheap as ever and wouldn't buy me a stereo. Found a halfway decent one in the trash and it lasted me many years.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't know what's up with where I live but all my neighbors will put ANYTHING out on the end of the yard, and it ALWAYS gets picked up. There are people in trucks around here who will take anything you leave out, even dirty old mattresses or empty boxes or broken furniture. I told my mom to leave her old broken desk chair out by the sidewalk, it was gone by morning. I used to think it was super weird but in retrospect it's very convenient. It looks gross to just leave junk out but when it's gone by morning, it's not so bad.


Well, that mattress was out there for over a week. It's gone now. Whether the landlord paid to have it removed, someone chopped it up into smaller pieces, or someone took it I have no idea.

I remember when I was a teenager (Los Angeles in the 90s) and we threw out our huge ancient sofa. That sofa must have been 30 years old or more and the fabric had come off on the arm rests, exposing raw wood. It really gross looking. My dad called up the garbage company to tell them he had a large item to be disposed of (it was free back then). So they come the next day and knocked on our door asking where the sofa was. Someone had taken it.....Maybe they wanted the wood?

My last move, I put my still useable stuff in the basement near the trash cans of the apartment building (120 units). They took everything just about. This was over the course of 3 weeks or so. Took my old rice cooker, 2 cheapo Ikea dining chairs, air mattress. Wonder if hoarders took the stuff or maybe people living in my building were really poor.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have occasionally grabbed items that still look good from the trash. Surprisingly people often throw things that are still fine in the garbage (like fans, vacuum cleaners and even TVs). I wouldn't take a dirty mattress though. I guess I might if I really needed one and had no money.
> 
> It's kind of cool when there was something you'd been thinking about buying for like $50 and you find one sitting by a dumpster somewhere that still works and just needs to be cleaned up a bit. I'll take a $50 savings.
> 
> When I was a teenager my mom was just as cheap as ever and wouldn't buy me a stereo. Found a halfway decent one in the trash and it lasted me many years.


Nothing wrong with free rummaging, it's true sometimes people throw away perfectly good stuff simply because they bought something newer. I'm just surprised at the things that are practically useless or ancient that people take too. Even a torn up plastic kiddie pool (my sister buys them for her husky, he loves shallow pools). I don't get it lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Nothing wrong with free rummaging, it's true sometimes people throw away perfectly good stuff simply because they bought something newer. I'm just surprised at the things that are practically useless or ancient that people take too. Even a torn up plastic kiddie pool (my sister buys them for her husky, he loves shallow pools). I don't get it lol


 Some people have lots of space so they just suck up everything they can find that's free and put it in their junk pile. Technically, if you have the desire and the energy, you can usually make useful things out of junk. I could see maybe using an old shallow pool for various things if I didn't mind having it laying around being an eyesore until I came up with something to use it for.


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. That stupid Rastafarian is playing the bongo drums on his balcony. I really do wonder if he is hiding the girlfriend's dead body in order to collect her disability or something. He is always outside hanging around but I never see the girlfriend. Supposedly she was living here for years before he moved in.

I've heard of several cases of this. Might have been in Japan. The family hid grandma's/grandpa's dead body and collected their pension for over 10 years before they were busted.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-pacific-10809128

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sogen_Kato


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, one of the cars is in the shop. 

As usual, my mother wouldn't listen to anyone and decided it was a perfectly good idea to drive a 20 year old car that hasn't seen a mechanic in 10 years without a care in the world. 

So she just takes off without telling anyone where she's going and she calls us up about two hours later and tells us the muffler is laying on the ground and dragging when she tries to drive. So she thinks it's perfectly fine to drive it like that until she finds a muffler shop. I told her to get it towed because I know this thing is a POS that's been sitting out in the elements for years and there's no telling what else is wrong.

At some point, she became so enraged with my helpful advice that she hung up on me. I guess she eventually decided to get it towed.

Then, she comes home after a few hours and tells me they found all kinds of issues wrong with the damn thing once they started looking at it. Shocks, steering components. You name it. So I'm like "Just trade the damn thing in and be done with it." They gave her a $2000 repair estimate. So, at this point, I'm expecting common sense to kick in. She's being told she will have to spend 2 grand to make a 20 year old car fit to drive again (until something else breaks). 

But no. She tells the guy to do the work. You can BUY a used car that's in better shape than that one for not much more than that. Now she's complaining about being broke again. This man has had the car for days and I wouldn't be surprised if it breaks down again within a month.

Meanwhile, my dad is going to drive the other clunker down to my sister's house to babysit her kids Monday. I fully expect that car to break down in the process because it is also 20 years old and has a hard starting issue as it is (which she has consistently refused to take it in and have that diagnosed so something is going to break eventually and the stupid thing is not gonna start).

So my dad is going to be sitting on the side of the road somewhere in hot weather waiting for a tow and my mom is going to be laying here in bed not caring and refusing to answer the phone because she's too damn lazy to get out of bed and answer it. Not that it would matter anyway because there's nothing we can do from here without the extra car (The whole point of having two cars is to have a backup).


----------



## firestar

I started downloaded Waze yesterday to try it out because I'm getting fed up with Google maps. Today I was on the highway, driving home, when it starts warning me about a car stopped on the side of the road in 0.2 miles. I look ahead. There's nothing there. The warning stays up. _As I'm watching_, a red car ahead of me pulls over to the side of the road and stops. Either a really weird coincidence or Waze can predict the future.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do people talk about vacuum cleaners when they have a revelation? 

Used to know this guy and one day he shouted "Eureka!" and I said "Isn't that a vacuum cleaner?". He gave me a dirty look and muttered something under his breath.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I started downloaded Waze yesterday to try it out because I'm getting fed up with Google maps. Today I was on the highway, driving home, when it starts warning me about a car stopped on the side of the road in 0.2 miles. I look ahead. There's nothing there. The warning stays up. _As I'm watching_, a red car ahead of me pulls over to the side of the road and stops. Either a really weird coincidence or Waze can predict the future.


 That is weird. Maybe he has Waze too and he did it just to mess with people.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> That is weird. Maybe he has Waze too and he did it just to mess with people.


It did occur to me that Waze monitors your speed, so if he was using Waze then it would have known he was slowing down. There's no way it could tell he was about to stop, however, unless I'm missing something.

Or maybe it was some kind of strange prank. People are weird


----------



## kudos06

Sharing my personal thoughts also!! 
There will be people who will redirect you, there will be people who will try to fade your life vision. But they can't.

You see our mind wants to feel the things, that give momentary excitment.

So we often get distracted at things rather than focusting on those that's actually a vision built by your intelligence, your conscience.

Thats a long term success.

That's where our mind tricks us by distracting us from the things that truly matter for us, replacing it by thjngs that give us sudden excitment.

But the good news is, you don't have to be like that. You can control your mind. Because it's your life and you decide what to do with it.

So at the end of the day, every thing, is upto you.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just bought some diet peach Snapple the other day and I can't believe I never tried this stuff before. Amazing!


----------



## Crisigv

I'm predicting that my 30s will be worse than my 20s.


----------



## IcedOver

Yesterday I used my keyboard for the first time in a while. I've fallen completely out of practice with it, have barely used it in the past two plus years, and don't remember any of the songs I learned. I tried the one song I could remember, and that's only because it because it was simple, just one hand for the main part -- "Tubular Bells", the theme to _The Exorcist_. At first I was really off as far as doing any of it well. Then I learned through sheet music something I'd been wanting to try -- a portion of John Carpenter's theme for _The Fog_. After mucking through that to a point where I didn't want to push myself, I went back to "Tubular Bells" and was more comfortable with it, as they have similar hand motions and tempos. It's too bad I didn't keep up with practice over the past few years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, was at the store. Went to the registers and just picked the shortest line (like always). Her line is always the shortest line so I guess she's just good at what she does.

I didn't realize it was her until I had been in the line long enough to where she had seen me and (likely) recognized me from all the other times I've been in her line.

There's just something about her. I felt it the first time I saw her and that's really rare. Like I mean if I see a woman who looks really good, of course I notice but it's just "Oh wow! She's attractive!" But this one, I don't know. It was "Oh wow! She's perfect!" and I had that thought at the same time as I had some kind of weird feeling of familiarity. Like she has been the one whose face has been in my mind for many years and I didn't know who she was.

I think she knows I like her. I try not to give her any weird looks or anything but she always talks to the people in front of me and then is almost silent when she's ringing up my stuff. She's exactly the type I'm always attracted to. Slightly androgynous, blunt, looks like she wouldn't take any crap off of anyone. Takes really good care of herself. You can tell.

And yet, I get a slight vibe from her that she's just a little on the shy side. I looked at her name tag the second time I saw her and saw her name is Samantha. I wasn't even slightly surprised. Like "I knew her name would be something like that." It just suits her.

She is completely ordinary and yet she would stand out to a dork like me anywhere (By that I mean that she isn't unattractive but isn't the type all the men love). She could be standing right next to the most attractive woman I'd ever seen and I would still be only seeing her.

So she starts ringing my stuff up and is very quiet as usual and suddenly looks right at me and says "It's too nice of a day for you to spend all your time inside". 

I was too stunned to think. How did she know? What did she mean? I wanted to just crawl away. Very odd thing to say to someone you don't know at all.


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, was at the store. Went to the registers and just picked the shortest line (like always). Her line is always the shortest line so I guess she's just good at what she does.
> 
> I didn't realize it was her until I had been in the line long enough to where she had seen me and (likely) recognized me from all the other times I've been in her line.
> 
> There's just something about her. I felt it the first time I saw her and that's really rare. Like I mean if I see a woman who looks really good, of course I notice but it's just "Oh wow! She's attractive!" But this one, I don't know. It was "Oh wow! She's perfect!" and I had that thought at the same time as I had some kind of weird feeling of familiarity. Like she has been the one whose face has been in my mind for many years and I didn't know who she was.
> 
> I think she knows I like her. I try not to give her any weird looks or anything but she always talks to the people in front of me and then is almost silent when she's ringing up my stuff. She's exactly the type I'm always attracted to. Slightly androgynous, blunt, looks like she wouldn't take any crap off of anyone. Takes really good care of herself. You can tell.
> 
> And yet, I get a slight vibe from her that she's just a little on the shy side. I looked at her name tag the second time I saw her and saw her name is Samantha. I wasn't even slightly surprised. Like "I knew her name would be something like that." It just suits her.
> 
> She is completely ordinary and yet she would stand out to a dork like me anywhere (By that I mean that she isn't unattractive but isn't the type all the men love). She could be standing right next to the most attractive woman I'd ever seen and I would still be only seeing her.
> 
> So she starts ringing my stuff up and is very quiet as usual and suddenly looks right at me and says "It's too nice of a day for you to spend all your time inside".
> 
> I was too stunned to think. How did she know? What did she mean? I wanted to just crawl away. Very odd thing to say to someone you don't know at all.


She could have actually been referring to herself and that she's working all day inside.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SofaKing said:


> She could have actually been referring to herself and that she's working all day inside.


 Nope. The way she said it and the way she was looking at me, she was referring to me. I don't have any doubt about that. She almost had this look like she knew I was going to come home and lock myself in my room and stay here.

Like I said, it was just very odd. She's never said anything other than hello, the price of the stuff and thank you. Very to the point. I've been through her line probably 20 times over the last 8 months or so. She never comments on the weather or anything else. Even if she has a friendly chat with the people in front of me, she gets stiff when it's my turn.


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> She never comments on the weather or anything else. Even if she has a friendly chat with the people in front of me, she gets stiff when it's my turn.


The same can happen when you're shy around someone you actually like. It's easier to chat when you really don't give a care about the other person. On the bright side, whether you think it was a negative or not, she did show personal interest in you instead of something vacuous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SofaKing said:


> The same can happen when you're shy around someone you actually like. It's easier to chat when you really don't give a care about the other person. On the bright side, whether you think it was a negative or not, she did show personal interest in you instead of something vacuous.


 Oh, it didn't really bother me. It just puzzled me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, one of the cars is in the shop.
> 
> As usual, my mother wouldn't listen to anyone and decided it was a perfectly good idea to drive a 20 year old car that hasn't seen a mechanic in 10 years without a care in the world.
> 
> So she just takes off without telling anyone where she's going and she calls us up about two hours later and tells us the muffler is laying on the ground and dragging when she tries to drive. So she thinks it's perfectly fine to drive it like that until she finds a muffler shop. I told her to get it towed because I know this thing is a POS that's been sitting out in the elements for years and there's no telling what else is wrong.
> 
> At some point, she became so enraged with my helpful advice that she hung up on me. I guess she eventually decided to get it towed.
> 
> Then, she comes home after a few hours and tells me they found all kinds of issues wrong with the damn thing once they started looking at it. Shocks, steering components. You name it. So I'm like "Just trade the damn thing in and be done with it." They gave her a $2000 repair estimate. So, at this point, I'm expecting common sense to kick in. She's being told she will have to spend 2 grand to make a 20 year old car fit to drive again (until something else breaks).
> 
> But no. She tells the guy to do the work. You can BUY a used car that's in better shape than that one for not much more than that. Now she's complaining about being broke again. This man has had the car for days and I wouldn't be surprised if it breaks down again within a month.
> 
> Meanwhile, my dad is going to drive the other clunker down to my sister's house to babysit her kids Monday. I fully expect that car to break down in the process because it is also 20 years old and has a hard starting issue as it is (which she has consistently refused to take it in and have that diagnosed so something is going to break eventually and the stupid thing is not gonna start).
> 
> So my dad is going to be sitting on the side of the road somewhere in hot weather waiting for a tow and my mom is going to be laying here in bed not caring and refusing to answer the phone because she's too damn lazy to get out of bed and answer it. Not that it would matter anyway because there's nothing we can do from here without the extra car (The whole point of having two cars is to have a backup).


 My parents are so ****ing weird!

The damn car is STILL in the shop. I think the reason it's taken so long is them. They have that goofy Seventh Day Adventist crap going on and they won't do anything on Saturday but sit around and watch religious nuts scream on TV.

So the guy had told us the car would probably be done by Friday evening. I don't know what happened but it wasn't. I think he tried to call them after sunset to update them on his progress but they wouldn't answer because Seventh Day Adventist.

So he called back again Saturday morning and my dad answered and told him not to work on the car on Saturday (basically told him to stop fixing it until Monday). The man probably thinks they're insane (they are but that's another story).

So Monday rolls around and my dad takes off to go babysit my sister's kids and hides the phone before he leaves. Apparently, my mom wants nothing to do with the whole car thing because she knows she was wrong about spending so much money to repair that old piece of crap. So she's basically washed her hands of it and wants my dad to deal with it. Which he can't do when he's gone all day.

The man finally got in touch with him and told him they're having trouble getting things apart because of rusty bolts (20 year old car). So it wasn't done and the guy didn't give him a new time.

Now today my dad has gone to my sister's again and the phone has once again disappeared. So this guy has probably been trying to call all day and has gotten no answer.

Frankly, I hope he charges them extra for the hours of labor beyond. It would serve them right for dicking him around like this.


----------



## 0589471

that is the sweetest most relatable thing I've ever heard. I don't know what women wouldn't be secretly thrilled to hear that. Aww...I hope she is nice to you. It's hard when you're shy and interactions are limited. I'm the worst at small talk, it often comes out awkward and generic that it's not worth continuing. I'm hoping she finds it in her to say something to you, it'd be nice I think 


WillYouStopDave said:


> So, was at the store. Went to the registers and just picked the shortest line (like always). Her line is always the shortest line so I guess she's just good at what she does.
> 
> I didn't realize it was her until I had been in the line long enough to where she had seen me and (likely) recognized me from all the other times I've been in her line.
> 
> There's just something about her. I felt it the first time I saw her and that's really rare. Like I mean if I see a woman who looks really good, of course I notice but it's just "Oh wow! She's attractive!" But this one, I don't know. It was "Oh wow! She's perfect!" and I had that thought at the same time as I had some kind of weird feeling of familiarity. Like she has been the one whose face has been in my mind for many years and I didn't know who she was.
> 
> I think she knows I like her. I try not to give her any weird looks or anything but she always talks to the people in front of me and then is almost silent when she's ringing up my stuff. She's exactly the type I'm always attracted to. Slightly androgynous, blunt, looks like she wouldn't take any crap off of anyone. Takes really good care of herself. You can tell.
> 
> And yet, I get a slight vibe from her that she's just a little on the shy side. I looked at her name tag the second time I saw her and saw her name is Samantha. I wasn't even slightly surprised. Like "I knew her name would be something like that." It just suits her.
> 
> She is completely ordinary and yet she would stand out to a dork like me anywhere (By that I mean that she isn't unattractive but isn't the type all the men love). She could be standing right next to the most attractive woman I'd ever seen and I would still be only seeing her.
> 
> So she starts ringing my stuff up and is very quiet as usual and suddenly looks right at me and says "It's too nice of a day for you to spend all your time inside".
> 
> I was too stunned to think. How did she know? What did she mean? I wanted to just crawl away. Very odd thing to say to someone you don't know at all.


----------



## Neal

I have a lot of regrets in my life. But the biggest has to be me eating 5 octopuses today.


----------



## 0589471

Despite the chaos my mother leaves while high, there are some funny moments. Like her watching YuGiOh attempting to eat cereal out of a Ziploc bag with a fork. She hates any/all cartoons so it was pretty funny catching her with that on. She also started eating beans out of a can, I told her to microwave them at least because it wasn't good for her to eat them like that and she insisted they were carrots. She then put saran wrap over the can and put it in the fridge...yeah THAT she'll put in the fridge but a container of cream cheese or a gallon of milk? no. Instead I find the Siberian husky with a licked clean container of cream cheese and traces of it all over his furry face.


----------



## SofaKing

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Despite the chaos my mother leaves while high, there are some funny moments. Like her watching YuGiOh attempting to eat cereal out of a Ziploc bag with a fork. She hates any/all cartoons so it was pretty funny catching her with that on. She also started eating beans out of a can, I told her to microwave them at least because it wasn't good for her to eat them like that and she insisted they were carrots. She then put saran wrap over the can and put it in the fridge...yeah THAT she'll put in the fridge but a container of cream cheese or a gallon of milk? no. Instead I find the Siberian husky with a licked clean container of cream cheese and traces of it all over his furry face.


It's great you see the silver lining in her condition...very inspiring.


----------



## 0589471

made me laugh, because it's true.


----------



## IcedOver

At the library they used to have a sign that said "No food or drink", or something like that. I don't recall where it was stationed, but maybe that policy has been rescinded. This older white guy who is a regular sits at the computer listening to jazz music on his headphones and playing online poker constantly. He also eats. The other day he was cracking sunflower seeds. He's eaten other snacks. I've spotted him eating Subway, which he was eating today -- just chowing down on a footlong sandwich, licking his fingers the whole while. I have a pet peeve about people making mouth noises while eating, which he was doing, but licking fingers is even worse for me than that. I glared over at him for a few seconds, but he didn't even look. He also spilled some of his sandwich on the ground and picked it up. I e-mailed the library asking if their policy had changed, and if it was now more of a cafeteria.


----------



## firestar

I went to visit my parents today. My mom's cat managed to scratch me, hard enough to draw blood. I was playing with him but I was deliberately trying to avoid his claws. 

This is why my cat has nail caps. So much easier to play with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I went to visit my parents today. My mom's cat managed to scratch me, hard enough to draw blood. I was playing with him but I was deliberately trying to avoid his claws.
> 
> This is why my cat has nail caps. So much easier to play with.


 Never had issues too much with cats scratching me. They tend to want to bite me for some reason. I had this one cat one time and he was laying on my lap relaxing and he just reached over and bit my finger really casually. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

firestar said:


> This is why my cat has nail caps. So much easier to play with.


How do those work out? Easy to put on? I'm sure the cat will bite them off, and of course the claw still grows.


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> Never had issues too much with cats scratching me. They tend to want to bite me for some reason. I had this one cat one time and he was laying on my lap relaxing and he just reached over and bit my finger really casually. :lol


I guess it depends on how you play with them. My cat loves to swipe at my hands, and I like playing with him like that (he's so cute!). But with him it doesn't hurt. I need to find a new way of playing with my mom's cat that doesn't involve physical contact. He wasn't going for the laser pointer this afternoon, though.



IcedOver said:


> How do those work out? Easy to put on? I'm sure the cat will bite them off, and of course the claw still grows.


The groomer puts them on. He was a little resistant at first (they used the cone of shame on him, haha), but he got used to it.

They're glued onto the nails so he can't bite them off, even though he tries to. They didn't last as long when he was still growing, but now they last about two months at a time. I actually took him in a bit early last time. There were still five left, but I didn't like that the others were starting to grow out and getting sharp.


----------



## Rebootplease

I hope? my liver is strong.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Rebootplease said:


> my liver is strong.


 That's good. Your liver makes you live.


----------



## peacelizard

Fork aside, I wonder if eating it out of a ziploc bag has any merits? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I guess it depends on how you play with them. My cat loves to swipe at my hands, and I like playing with him like that (he's so cute!). But with him it doesn't hurt. I need to find a new way of playing with my mom's cat that doesn't involve physical contact. He wasn't going for the laser pointer this afternoon, though.


You're not using your hand as a toy, right? Easier and safer to use a string. Or one of those strings on sticks that they sell.

https://www.amazon.com/Cat-Dancer-P...&qid=1529551213&sr=8-17&keywords=toy+for+cats


----------



## GeomTech

No wonder I identify with the transpersonal planets of astrology which are Uranus, Neptune, and Pluto. The sun represents the self; the ego, and the farther away I'm from it, I feel relieved or something because I'm disgusted or scared by my "true self" or whatever. Farther away from the face / spotlight, the better I feel, but I know that's not truly the case (Intention behind it isn't positive). Meh.


----------



## GeomTech

Oh boy. Exercise stuff really does work. Who knew briskly walking 1 - 2 hrs nearly every day the sun is out would make somewhat of a difference.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

GeomTech said:


> Oh boy. Exercise stuff really does work. Who knew briskly walking 1 - 2 hrs nearly every day the sun is out would make somewhat of a difference.


 I'd avoid the afternoon sun. Skin cancer.


----------



## GeomTech

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'd avoid the afternoon sun. Skin cancer.


Oop. Posted in the wrong section. But I try to do my walks in the early mornings. Probably will extend that walking time to that time a few hours before sunset or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

peacelizard said:


> Fork aside, I wonder if eating it out of a ziploc bag has any merits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 It depends a lot on what you're eating.


----------



## 0589471

hehe, cereal out of a Ziploc bag fork or no is pretty messy. 


peacelizard said:


> Fork aside, I wonder if eating it out of a ziploc bag has any merits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So, one of the cars is in the shop.
> 
> As usual, my mother wouldn't listen to anyone and decided it was a perfectly good idea to drive a 20 year old car that hasn't seen a mechanic in 10 years without a care in the world.
> 
> So she just takes off without telling anyone where she's going and she calls us up about two hours later and tells us the muffler is laying on the ground and dragging when she tries to drive. So she thinks it's perfectly fine to drive it like that until she finds a muffler shop. I told her to get it towed because I know this thing is a POS that's been sitting out in the elements for years and there's no telling what else is wrong.
> 
> At some point, she became so enraged with my helpful advice that she hung up on me. I guess she eventually decided to get it towed.
> 
> Then, she comes home after a few hours and tells me they found all kinds of issues wrong with the damn thing once they started looking at it. Shocks, steering components. You name it. So I'm like "Just trade the damn thing in and be done with it." They gave her a $2000 repair estimate. So, at this point, I'm expecting common sense to kick in. She's being told she will have to spend 2 grand to make a 20 year old car fit to drive again (until something else breaks).
> 
> But no. She tells the guy to do the work. You can BUY a used car that's in better shape than that one for not much more than that. Now she's complaining about being broke again. This man has had the car for days and I wouldn't be surprised if it breaks down again within a month.
> 
> Meanwhile, my dad is going to drive the other clunker down to my sister's house to babysit her kids Monday. I fully expect that car to break down in the process because it is also 20 years old and has a hard starting issue as it is (which she has consistently refused to take it in and have that diagnosed so something is going to break eventually and the stupid thing is not gonna start).
> 
> So my dad is going to be sitting on the side of the road somewhere in hot weather waiting for a tow and my mom is going to be laying here in bed not caring and refusing to answer the phone because she's too damn lazy to get out of bed and answer it. Not that it would matter anyway because there's nothing we can do from here without the extra car (The whole point of having two cars is to have a backup).


 So we finally got it back yesterday. The kicker is that they were trying to finish up the alignment just before they closed and the guy drove it and found the alignment was still a bit off so he told us to bring it back in a couple of days.

It does drive way better but it still makes that horrible "bad belt" squealing noise and some kind of heat shield rattle. I told my dad to tell the guy to check both of those issues but I can tell that he didn't because now he says he might have forgotten to mention it.

I think the man who runs that shop is honest. He just doesn't do anything you didn't ask him to do. He doesn't look for potential problems you didn't complain about. You can hear both of those bad noises if you start the car and run it for 2 minutes. He's honest but charges a lot. If they could find someone who was just as honest but didn't charge so much, I wouldn't have an issue with it. My issue is they just spent $2k on a 20 year old car that has other issues (sagging headliner, flaky door mechanism, needs a tail light replaced, making some weird sounds, needs a new blower moter/etc).

My mom said she asked him if he'd spend that kind of money if he was in her place. That's one thing I didn't expect him to be honest about and of course, I don't think he was. She just asked a dumb question. You don't ask a mechanic whether or not you should pay him. That's his dinner. Of course he's going to want to get paid.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if the people who don't know cursive will start signing their name with an X. Kind of like how most people did it 200 years ago when most everyone was illiterate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I wonder if the people who don't know cursive will start signing their name with an X. Kind of like how most people did it 200 years ago when most everyone was illiterate.


 Why do you wonder that?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> You're not using your hand as a toy, right? Easier and safer to use a string. Or one of those strings on sticks that they sell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cat-Dancer-P...&qid=1529551213&sr=8-17&keywords=toy+for+cats


I wasn't with my mom's cat. I was using a stuffed fish. He got me while I was tempting him. Clearly I need to be further away from him when I try playing with him.

My mom really should work on his claws, though. Even if she doesn't use nail caps, it wouldn't hurt as much if she would clip them.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do you wonder that?


Because apparently cursive isn't being taught at many schools now.


----------



## Just Lurking

komorikun said:


> I wonder if the people who don't know cursive will start signing their name with an X. Kind of like how most people did it 200 years ago when most everyone was illiterate.





komorikun said:


> Because apparently cursive isn't being taught at many schools now.


 Signatures will probably wind up becoming a thing of the past.

The only times I can recall signing mine in recent times are those times when I've been dealing with the government (who is rather slow with keeping up with technology).

Still, I'm glad to know how to write... even if my writing is more of a print-cursive hybrid that is mostly only legible by me.


----------



## komorikun

Just Lurking said:


> Signatures will probably wind up becoming a thing of the past.
> 
> The only times I can recall signing mine in recent times are those times when I've been dealing with the government (who is rather slow with keeping up with technology).
> 
> Still, I'm glad to know how to write... even if my writing is more of a print-cursive hybrid that is mostly only legible by me.


I have to sign when I use my credit cards sometimes. Once in a blue moon I write a check. Had to sign various papers in the lease of my current apartment. When I saw the dentist and the doctor I had to sign some form.

It's not like cursive is hard to learn. It's nothing compared to Kanji (Chinese characters) which takes over a decade to learn.

Do little kids in elementary school use computers to do writing assignments these days? I know in Junior High and High School they do for essays.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Because apparently cursive isn't being taught at many schools now.


 Actually, as I recall, I found cursive easier to learn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The older I get the more of a man child I become


----------



## llodell88

Being on an antidepressant feel like you are in this little box, like there is a little box, inside your brain, much smaller than your actual brain, and all the activity in your brain is confined to this little box, and you can sort feel the activity trying to escape the box, or really, really, really feel it if you're feeling the drug hardcore, but it can't escape, because it's all just blocked, so you're world is a lot smaller on antidepressants. When you go off of them, it's like the floodgates open up and you can do all these things, and, think all these things, feel all these things, etc. that you couldn't before. But it's all going crazy, cause its all been confined to this little box, and now that its out it dont know where its going or what it's doing for a while, and that's probably why you all are getting brain zaps and **** like that, and are super motivated all of a sudden, or whatever happens when you suddenly go off of them, and are off of them for a little while before stuff goes back to normal, or as close as normal as you can get.

I guess that's what I meant when I said it feels like half of my brain was shut off and the other half is 100x times more active. I feel like it's creating some sort of bottleneck or something, that sort of effect, but before it was a lot stronger. Now this time it's only 5x, the drug is not as strong, and I didn't even notice hardly until I stopped, but before when I took it, it was really ****ing obvious, and that's what I meant when I said it felt like I said someone had their hands in my brain holding everything into place, but it don't wanna be in place like that.

Also I think that's what i meant sort of too when I said it felt like stuff was blocked and, the activity had to take a detour sort of, and I was doing weird stuff and having bad thoughts, etc because of it. You just can't control the activity, sorry to all the people who think you can have any amount of will power in any situation you choose, and everything is a choice, and you have as much self control as you want to have, lmao.

Also, I didn't mean to post this in the 30+ section but it's less than 3 months away so...Also I would be 30 in some places in the world.


----------



## h00dz

It's been a long time SAS, but I'm back. Can someone update me?


----------



## IcedOver

I was going through the alleyway by my office, and in a brick alcove was a man in a suit wearing a duck mask, the kind the covers your whole face but leaves the back of the head open (kind of like in the sh!tty _You're Next_). He was just sitting and looked at me, and then when I passed, he wrote something down. Don't know if it was a social experiment or if I was close to getting murdered slasher-film style.


----------



## Rebootplease

I know the feeling, people always use me for me for my unlimited supply of wonka bars.


----------



## komorikun

*I'm not sure which is the worst sound to be woken up to. This morning I got to hear all three.
*
the sound of 3-4 crows going caw caw caw CAW CAW CAW real loud

the sound of the neighbor's pomeranian puking/coughing repeatedly on the balcony that faces my bedroom window

or the the squeaky, high pitched voices of the 4 little s____s that belong to that dopey divorced dad


----------



## Rebootplease

komorikun said:


> *I'm not sure which is the worst sound to be woke up to. This morning I got to hear all three.
> *
> the sound of 3-4 crows going caw caw caw CAW CAW CAW real loud
> 
> the sound of the neighbor's pomeranian puking/coughing repeatedly on the balcony that faces my bedroom window
> 
> or the the squeaky, high pitched voices of the 4 little s____s that belong to that dopey divorced dad


I would rather hear the crows, then the kids, last choice is puke.


----------



## komorikun

I kind of hate balconies. I hope my next apartment doesn't have one. It just makes it really noisy when the neighbors hang out on theirs. Luckily they rarely do. The college boys have 2 balconies. The one that is above my balcony is connected to one of their bedrooms. Their other balcony (connected to the living room) is above the Asian girls (the ones with the cute orange kitty). I assume they use that one more often. Must suck for the Asian girls. 

When the college boys are talking on their balcony it almost sounds like they are inside my apartment. I could fart and they'd hear it probably.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just ate my first block of tofu (ever, I think). I decided to eat it raw and put some salt and pepper on it. People are probably cringing but it really wasn't half bad. Kind of reminded me of cold turkey. I could definitely eat that with steamed vegs a couple times a week. I think it actually might have been more filling and satisfying than a baked chicken breast.

Honestly, I guess I was just expecting it to be horrid and it was fine. I have heard a lot of people say plain tofu is bland. Which I like bland food. Used to love plain rice with nothing else.

Interesting.........


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just now pulled a completely white hair out of my right nostril. It was like an inch and a half long and I just realized I've been in public with that thing sticking out of there and didn't realize it.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> This is not my photo but same bed:


So I'm using this bed as a sofa in the living room. The mattress is comfortable but I'm not really liking the bed frame. Even though the height is relatively low for a bed frame, I feel uncomfortable being this high up. I like being closer to the ground. It's definitely higher than your typical sofa. Looks pretty weird in the living room too.

The foot of the bed frame is 12.5 inches in height. With the mattress on top it's a bit more than 21 inches. Looking at the IKEA website, sofas (sitting part) are generally a bit less than 18 inches in height.

Me and my cockamamie ideas. Should probably have just gotten a 2 seater loveseat and an ottoman. I suck at shopping.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just ate my first block of tofu (ever, I think). I decided to eat it raw and put some salt and pepper on it. People are probably cringing but it really wasn't half bad. Kind of reminded me of cold turkey. I could definitely eat that with steamed vegs a couple times a week. I think it actually might have been more filling and satisfying than a baked chicken breast.
> 
> Honestly, I guess I was just expecting it to be horrid and it was fine. I have heard a lot of people say plain tofu is bland. Which I like bland food. Used to love plain rice with nothing else.
> 
> Interesting.........


You don't have any soy sauce? Tofu is certainly filling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> You don't have any soy sauce? Tofu is certainly filling.


 Well, I thought I had some but I was on a low sodium kick a while back and threw it out. It's fine though. I pretty much just wanted to try it the way it comes just to get a good idea of what the taste and texture is like.

My whole idea was that I've been eating a lot of baked chicken breast and that's a PITA to make sure there's always enough of it prepared ahead of time. I wanted something that's nutritionally comparable and at least as filling so maybe I could alternate.

I'll probably get some soy sauce though. My whole thing is really how I feel AFTER I eat. I like tasty food but if I don't feel full (or I have to eat a ton of carbs to feel full), it's a bad thing for the diabetes. Even if it's relatively low carb, if I get hungry again in an hour, I have to eat more.

I didn't expect to feel completely satisfied for hours after I ate it but I actually did.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, the lock on the hallway door is broken again. It's been acting up since about the middle of Winter. Every time the temperature went way down the lock would freeze and the door didn't want to open.

Told my mom to call the management about it but she wouldn't listen. The lock got a little better when the weather warmed up but it was still temperamental. Now you can't get in or out without someone buzzing you in or out.

Why the **** do people just not listen when you tell them the most obvious thing in the world? "The door is ****ed up. We're going to get locked in". I guess we'll be crawling in and out of the living room window before the damn thing gets fixed.


----------



## komorikun

I emailed my dad that photo of my toilet tank. He was a plumber for nearly 10 years.










His reply:



> piece of sh*t plastic ballcock


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I emailed my dad that photo of my toilet tank. He was a plumber for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His reply:


The only good thing about it is they're cheap and easy to replace. I've had to replace every part on both of the cheap toilets here over the years. The fill valves were 10 bucks each but the one I put on my toilet doesn't work right and flushes twice half the time.

I think I'm gonna sneak and swap the one on my toilet with the one on my mom's. She won't care if her toilet does some extra snorting and swirling and swishing sounds.


----------



## MCHB

I see no problem in getting intoxicated to re-acclimate to dayshift lol.


----------



## AllGlad

AHHH!!! my hair is thinning even more!!!


----------



## SAgirl

I never had those pintos honey garlic chicken but the chicken was awesome. Also homemade sweet potato fries with butter and salt and pepper. Where have you been my whole life?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AllGlad said:


> AHHH!!! my hair is thinning even more!!!


 It'll do that.


----------



## MCHB

Kinda want to move farther North/Northwest-ish.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, that didn't go well. I waited until Monday to go to Costco because I figured they'd be super busy on Sunday. I forgot about the upcoming holiday. So we showed up there bright and early expecting a normal weekday crowd and the place was a zoo. Screaming toddlers with their mothers admonishing them. People having family conferences blocking every other isle and seemingly oblivious to the fact that 5 people standing in a clump right in the middle of an isle is a problem for the 50 people who are trying to get around them. Every isle I needed to go down seemed to have some fool camped out right where I needed to be.

Oh well. At least we got there early enough to get a really good parking spot right by the door. Their saving grace is they pay their register people enough to move people through there fast. We'd have been standing in line 25 minutes if that was a normal store with that many people waiting.


----------



## Chevy396

Sometimes it shocks me to look back think about how I grew up in a place where if you weren't moving significant weight of a narcotic by the time you're 14 you weren't sh*t. But at the same time, I feel that hometown pride and pride in myself for being able to hang with those people at that age. Sometimes it's the only thing that keeps me going through all the PTSD and other anxiety from growing up that way always carrying drugs and a 357 snub nose.

And it is that way because there were so many mexican gangs that if you were 13 you were either in one or buying drugs from them. So you had about a year to get your **** together and be someboy. The survival rate wasn't too much longer.


----------



## Chevy396

Smoking Thai stick and reading William Gibson is a singular experience.


----------



## komorikun

Think that Rastafarian and his supposed girlfriend might be hoarders. They've got so much crap on their balcony. And it's a big balcony. They are using it like storage.


----------



## komorikun

He's on the balcony now with some woman. Maybe it's the never seen girlfriend? I almost never hear them on their balcony. This is the first time I've heard them hang out there for an extended period of time. I don't even know how they found a spot to sit with all that crap they have out there. Smells like maybe they are barbecuing? 

Man, I really hate balconies. It sounds like they are in my living room with me.

I wonder if they will smell the vaporizer smoke? I got to finish off that weed I bought many months ago. Don't think I will buy anymore. Too much of a hassle. Edibles are so much easier and cleaner. Still can't inhale properly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> He's on the balcony now with some woman. Maybe it's the never seen girlfriend? I almost never hear them on their balcony. This is the first time I've heard them hang out there for an extended period of time. I don't even know how they found a spot to sit with all that crap they have out there. Smells like maybe they are barbecuing?
> 
> Man, I really hate balconies. It sounds like they are in my living room with me.


 The last time we had a balcony, I loved it because it was made of wood, it was really large, there was a big tree in front of it so people couldn't see you just driving by and it had a large storage room on one side of it.

I kind of used that storage room as my hermit room when my sister still lived at home. Otherwise I only had the living room. So I put myself a recliner and a TV out there. My neighbors were never out on their balcony so I pretty much had that whole area to myself.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The last time we had a balcony, I loved it because it was made of wood, it was really large, there was a big tree in front of it so people couldn't see you just driving by and it had a large storage room on one side of it.
> 
> I kind of used that storage room as my hermit room when my sister still lived at home. Otherwise I only had the living room. So I put myself a recliner and a TV out there. My neighbors were never out on their balcony so I pretty much had that whole area to myself.


They have this stuff on their balcony and some kind fabric similar to a kerchief on top of the bamboo. Guess they want privacy too. So from the ground you can't see what is going on on their balcony. I can sort of see from my dining area window since I'm directly above them.










I'm surprised there was storage on your balcony. Were you on the first floor? Don't think they'd put a storage room on a balcony on the 2nd floor or higher due to weight issues.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm surprised there was storage on your balcony. Were you on the first floor? Don't think they'd put a storage room on a balcony on the 2nd floor or higher due to weight issues.


 Second floor. It was the way the building was built. The storage room was part of the building and the balcony was built between that and the outer hallway/stairs of the building. That apartment had tons of storage and a huge walk-in closet in the master. I didn't realize at the time how much junk I had.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm getting back into practicing on my keyboard, which I've barely done in like two years. I decided to try Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata". Listening to it and looking at the sheet music, it seems like it's something that would be easy because it seems repetitive and has a moderate pace, but damn if it isn't difficult. It's taken me three or four days to get through the first page, practicing sections over and over, and I still predictably suck. You have to stretch your thumb and pinky over whole octaves, and one moment is even longer than an octave. I wonder if the intention was to have you break your hand.


----------



## komorikun

Which is better?


----------



## IcedOver

I think I've bitten off more than I can chew trying the "Moonlight Sonata". I'm good up to this certain point, but I don't know if I can go further with it; it just gets too difficult, and trying to stretch my fingers over whole octaves isn't working. Same thing happened with "Sonata Pathetique". They say "Fur Elise" is easier, but no, it's not, at least on a semi-try. I'd love to be able to do some of these pieces, but might not have the ability. I did a few satisfactory pieces a few years ago, but these are too difficult.


----------



## MCHB

It's friday and I'm gettin drunk while watching Forrest Gump! Livin the dream, yo!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Which is better?


 I guess the bottom one makes more sense. Doesn't seem very you though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate fireworks!

They were out there setting them off and it started pouring down rain and they just kept on going like it didn't even happen. I mean, how is it even possible to set off fireworks in a torrential downpour?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess the bottom one makes more sense. Doesn't seem very you though.


This is how I picture myself in my head as I post on SAS. hahaha


----------



## peacelizard

komorikun said:


> I emailed my dad that photo of my toilet tank. He was a plumber for nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His reply:


Is that what they're actually called? Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

peacelizard said:


> Is that what they're actually called? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes. Great name, no?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballcock


----------



## peacelizard

I just turned 36 in May. Still living at home. Still working the same low-paying job that's slowly eroding my sanity. Still can't figure out what to do. Six year relationship that was dysfunctional af at best in its final death rattles. Feeling like I'll be alone forever. Never have children of my own due to that and age. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfandave

peacelizard said:


> I just turned 36 in May. Still living at home. Still working the same low-paying job that's slowly eroding my sanity. Still can't figure out what to do. Six year relationship that was dysfunctional af at best in its final death rattles. Feeling like I'll be alone forever. Never have children of my own due to that and age.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ditto


----------



## WillYouStopDave

peacelizard said:


> *Never have children of my own due to that and age*.


 Why would you want to? When I think about everything I definitely don't want to do, I sure wouldn't want to put anyone else through what I've been through. My parents haven't been awesome but I know I'd be even worse.


----------



## komorikun

Might have creeped out one of the neighbors in the next-door building. I heard a car, so I went out to my bedroom window to see if I could figure out which apartment the dopey dad and his 4 little brats (part-time) live. I have fantasies of waking them up at 2am since those little brats wake me up at 8am on weekends fairly often. The building next to mine is identical, so I know the layout. 

Mind you I was a bit high. So I see this couple going up the steps. You can see the stairs inside their building from my bedroom window. The stairwells have windows. The lady in the couple definitely noticed I was staring. Oops. I see her in her kitchen window all the time. At least I think that's her. I wasn't even sure if that was the dopey dad or not. So my weirding out the neighbors was all for not.


----------



## peacelizard

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why would you want to? When I think about everything I definitely don't want to do, I sure wouldn't want to put anyone else through what I've been through. My parents haven't been awesome but I know I'd be even worse.


I dunno, honestly. Maybe I just think it's something you do. Wish I had a better answer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just saw this on a youtube vid comments section. Bizarre.


----------



## Chevy396

I wonder if it's possible to put a V12 Rolls Royce Spitfire airplane engine into a 2500 Heavy Duty Z71 Off Road pickup.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Welp, the front door is broken again. The last time it broke, my mother finally called the management to tell them about the broken door handle when it got so bad that the door was stuck locked and you couldn't get in or out (I had told her to call them about a month before that when I noticed it was starting to get temperamental).

So they sent some cheapo handyman by to get it working again. Obviously they told him not to replace anything if he could get it working without doing so. And it worked for a few weeks and now it's ****ed up again. And my mom is resisting calling them again.

This time it's stuck in an unlocked state, which my mom seems to think isn't a problem because you can still get in and out. Aside from the fact that someone could just walk in at any hour of the day or night, if we get a wind storm or something it could blow the damn thing open and break the windows (which will cost the association a fortune, no doubt and fill them with the urge to punish the residents by raising the rates). I can't tell her that because she'll get irate and it will be an argument. 

I'm just gonna tell my dad to call without consulting her. He probably won't. I tried to get him to last time and he didn't because she told him not to. (I told him not to even mention it to her but he did anyway, with predictable results)


----------



## peacelizard

WillYouStopDave said:


> Welp, the front door is broken again. The last time it broke, my mother finally called the management to tell them about the broken door handle when it got so bad that the door was stuck locked and you couldn't get in or out (I had told her to call them about a month before that when I noticed it was starting to get temperamental).
> 
> So they sent some cheapo handyman by to get it working again. Obviously they told him not to replace anything if he could get it working without doing so. And it worked for a few weeks and now it's ****ed up again. And my mom is resisting calling them again.
> 
> This time it's stuck in an unlocked state, which my mom seems to think isn't a problem because you can still get in and out. Aside from the fact that someone could just walk in at any hour of the day or night, if we get a wind storm or something it could blow the damn thing open and break the windows (which will cost the association a fortune, no doubt and fill them with the urge to punish the residents by raising the rates). I can't tell her that because she'll get irate and it will be an argument.
> 
> I'm just gonna tell my dad to call without consulting her. He probably won't. I tried to get him to last time and he didn't because she told him not to. (I told him not to even mention it to her but he did anyway, with predictable results)


I guess I can see how unlocked and able to open is better than not being able to get out at all, heh. But I hope you get it fixed. I'd be paranoid it'd go back to being locked. Aside from obviously being a huge pain in the ***, it's a big fire code violation, I'm sure

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

peacelizard said:


> I guess I can see how unlocked and able to open is better than not being able to get out at all, heh. But I hope you get it fixed. I'd be paranoid it'd go back to being locked. Aside from obviously being a huge pain in the ***, it's a big fire code violation, I'm sure


 Yep. The management here is a joke really. The last time it broke it was about 80% nonfunctional for at least two weeks before it became 100% nonfunctional. There are 3 other units in this building and none of them called to report it. The management is good about keeping the landscaping up and cleaning the hallways but stuff like this goes forever before they fix it.

I mean you'd think they could send someone around at least once a month to check real basic things like "do the doors work?".

:lol

I remember one time a couple of years ago I parked one of our cars in a visitor spot in the parking lot to replace a door handle. 15 minutes later we get an angry call from the association that someone complained about it. They got plenty of time for that nonsense but no time to fix anything.


----------



## IcedOver

I was waiting at my downtown bus stop earlier, and a guy was walking a dog (I assume his dog, but he could have been a dog walker). The dog kept stopping on the leash, and he had to keep putting out his hand to get it to go. He just stopped and stood still, and it's not as if he was looking for somewhere to lift his leg; he was just standing. I know some dogs aren't fond of leashes, but they usually go where their master goes, and if the guy was walking ahead, it's odd that the dog wouldn't follow. He got the dog to go half a block more, and then the dog stopped and just laid down on a city sidewalk. He didn't look like he was in distress, although of course he could have been hot or tired. The guy just stood looking at him. It was just odd dog behavior, and I didn't get to find out how it turned out because my bus came.


----------



## 0589471

IcedOver said:


> I was waiting at my downtown bus stop earlier, and a guy was walking a dog (I assume his dog, but he could have been a dog walker). The dog kept stopping on the leash, and he had to keep putting out his hand to get it to go. He just stopped and stood still, and it's not as if he was looking for somewhere to lift his leg; he was just standing. I know some dogs aren't fond of leashes, but they usually go where their master goes, and if the guy was walking ahead, it's odd that the dog wouldn't follow. He got the dog to go half a block more, and then the dog stopped and just laid down on a city sidewalk. He didn't look like he was in distress, although of course he could have been hot or tired. The guy just stood looking at him. It was just odd dog behavior, and I didn't get to find out how it turned out because my bus came.


Depending how hot it is, the weather and the ground itself could've been too hot for him. Poor guy. Dogs can overheat easily in the summer time, and depending on the layers of their fur coat it can be even worse. Typically in the summer you're encouraged to choose cooler times of day and take shorter walks. The ground itself can get really hot and a lot of dogs get burned and blistered paws. My veterinarian couldn't warn us enough, because they see it every year. It drives me crazy. Poor dog, hopefully that wasn't the case.


----------



## nubly

WillYouStopDave said:


> Welp, the front door is broken again. The last time it broke, my mother finally called the management to tell them about the broken door handle when it got so bad that the door was stuck locked and you couldn't get in or out (I had told her to call them about a month before that when I noticed it was starting to get temperamental).
> 
> So they sent some cheapo handyman by to get it working again. Obviously they told him not to replace anything if he could get it working without doing so. And it worked for a few weeks and now it's ****ed up again. And my mom is resisting calling them again.
> 
> This time it's stuck in an unlocked state, which my mom seems to think isn't a problem because you can still get in and out. Aside from the fact that someone could just walk in at any hour of the day or night, if we get a wind storm or something it could blow the damn thing open and break the windows (which will cost the association a fortune, no doubt and fill them with the urge to punish the residents by raising the rates). I can't tell her that because she'll get irate and it will be an argument.
> 
> I'm just gonna tell my dad to call without consulting her. He probably won't. I tried to get him to last time and he didn't because she told him not to. (I told him not to even mention it to her but he did anyway, with predictable results)


Instead of bothering your parents, you should make the call yourself.


----------



## IcedOver

Looks like I'm not going to be able to go to Kennywood (Pittsburgh's amusement park) this year . . . again. Haven't been to it since 2010, and before that it was 2003. Don't have any friends, and my parents are too old or don't like to ride most rides. My brother is visiting in a couple weeks, but even though he's only 55, he said he's "too old" for it too. My sister usually goes yearly, but she and her kids are so busy with other stuff, me wanting to go doesn't hold much weight. An amusement park is something you can't do by yourself, so . . . :frown2:.


----------



## SofaKing

IcedOver said:


> Looks like I'm not going to be able to go to Kennywood (Pittsburgh's amusement park) this year . . . again. Haven't been to it since 2010, and before that it was 2003. Don't have any friends, and my parents are too old or don't like to ride most rides. My brother is visiting in a couple weeks, but even though he's only 55, he said he's "too old" for it too. My sister usually goes yearly, but she and her kids are so busy with other stuff, me wanting to go doesn't hold much weight. An amusement park is something you can't do by yourself, so . . . :frown2:.


Went there last year with a friend when visiting from Philadelphia. Nice park. I did one roller coaster, but the others didn't appeal to me. I'm not a total fan of amusement parks, but went along because that's what they wanted to do.

I think you can do it alone, though. I do agree, though, that life events like this are much better shared with others...and that since most rides accommodate at least two per car, it gets awkward being the only one or having to pair up with strangers.

I hope you get someone to go.


----------



## MCHB

"Ohana means family" (gif from Lilo and Stitch)



"And you are a part of ours" (the above was posted via my buddies mom!) Not gonna lie it hit me right in the feels!


----------



## IcedOver

SofaKing said:


> Went there last year with a friend when visiting from Philadelphia. Nice park.


Yeah, I love it. It's just big enough, with a lot of traditional stuff and some ancient coasters. I couldn't go myself; you need a ride partner for many rides (some coasters you can have an empty seat, though) and it's no fun being excited at a ride by yourself. In the past I have posted on Craigslist for a ride partner, but it didn't work out for one reason or another. Craigslist Personals are gone, though.


----------



## cubsfandave

Going to see Rob Zombie and Marilyn Manson in concert tomorrow. Hope I enjoy myself


----------



## komorikun

Ew. I just found a really long white hair. Gross. Going to stick it on the fridge with a magnet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Ew. I just found a really long white hair. Gross. Going to stick it on the fridge with a magnet.


 At least it wasn't coming out of your nose. Or was it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I must have watched this video like ten times and LMAO every time.


----------



## AllGlad

IcedOver said:


> I think I've bitten off more than I can chew trying the "Moonlight Sonata". I'm good up to this certain point, but I don't know if I can go further with it; it just gets too difficult, and trying to stretch my fingers over whole octaves isn't working. Same thing happened with "Sonata Pathetique". They say "Fur Elise" is easier, but no, it's not, at least on a semi-try. I'd love to be able to do some of these pieces, but might not have the ability. I did a few satisfactory pieces a few years ago, but these are too difficult.


which moonlight sonata? Is it the slow part or the really fast part?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So last night I washed my nostrils out with that neti pot thing. I don't really have high hopes that it will do much for my sinus issues but at this point I will try just about anything and it doesn't seem like I can make it worse (I know, I can but I'm in denial). 

So the first test was sleeping and seeing if I'd wake up with a headache like usual. This time I didn't. But that's not a sure sign of good things. My body loves to be inconsistent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ I use a neti pot on occasion, and for me, I think it does help. I don't use it as often as I should, because it's somewhat unpleasant and gross, lol.


----------



## IcedOver

AllGlad said:


> which moonlight sonata? Is it the slow part or the really fast part?


Just the slow part, first movement. I only did like the first minute or less (and not well) and have given up. I'm just a hack at it, no skill or talent. I did want to try pieces which were actually composed for piano, so that is why I tried this and a few others.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

twytarn said:


> ^ I use a neti pot on occasion, and for me, I think it does help. I don't use it as often as I should, because it's somewhat unpleasant and gross, lol.


 It's horribly unpleasant! I've always hated that feeling of water going up my nose. Used to happen a lot when I was a kid and at the pool every day in the warm months. Chlorinated water in your nose is even worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just noticed that our car hood has a big kind of crease looking dent in it that wasn't there before we took it to the shop to get all those repairs done. It looks like something dented it from the bottom side of the hood. So I looked on the bottom and sure enough, there's a hole in the heat insulation right where the dent is.

Of course if we go back there and complain the guy will completely deny it because it's been a couple of weeks. You can also see that they apparently tore the heat barrier where the clips attach so I know that whoever did it knew what they'd done. Probably tried to take off the barrier and see how bad it was. If it isn't one thing it's everything.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> So last night I washed my nostrils out with that neti pot thing. I don't really have high hopes that it will do much for my sinus issues but at this point I will try just about anything and it doesn't seem like I can make it worse (I know, I can but I'm in denial).
> 
> So the first test was sleeping and seeing if I'd wake up with a headache like usual. This time I didn't. But that's not a sure sign of good things. My body loves to be inconsistent.


Are you using tap water?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Are you using tap water?


 No. I used Dasani water with the saline. I didn't warm it up though so I guess that made it more unpleasant. Cold salty water up the nose isn't fun.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. I used Dasani water with the saline. I didn't warm it up though so I guess that made it more unpleasant. Cold salty water up the nose isn't fun.


Yeah, whenever it happens when I'm in the shower it reminds me of when I went swimming. Unpleasant.


----------



## komorikun

Hope my stepmother dies soon and doesn't linger on for years on end. She has completely fallen apart. Short term memory loss. Interstitial lung disease. Diastolic heart failure. Can barely talk and needs help getting to and from the bathroom. She goes to the bathroom frequently. Several times in the middle of the night too. Apparently my dad is doing like 10 loads of laundry a week because she gets piss and "fecal ooze" as he calls it all over the place. Not easy when the washer and dryer are in the basement of the building. He can't relax cause every few minute she is asking for help.

He says they can only leave the house to go on an outing once in a blue moon now because of all her issues. Even using a wheelchair doesn't work.

She's been alive way too long already. It's time for her to go. Go to hell if you believe in that sort of thing. Hell is waiting for her. >


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if those college boys come from rich families or something to afford the $40,000 a year tuition at their mediocre university. Then again if they did come from money, why would they be living with 4 roommates in a dumpy, run-down apartment?

Hmmm..... Maybe they are just going to have $150,000 in student loan debt by the time they graduate. Must be mostly private loans that their parents cosign. Cause the most that dependent (under age 24) students can borrow is $31,000 in total. Independent students can borrow more but they look pretty young.

https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/types/loans/subsidized-unsubsidized


----------



## IcedOver

My mom found some baby bunnies in a hole in her flower garden. I went over and found that seven (old enough to have hair) were camouflaged among the flowers and dirt, motionless. At one point I turned around, and the mother was about ten feet behind me. We went inside and waited for her to get close, and she went in and they rushed up to her and started feeding, and she licked them. It was really neat, something you never encounter in terms of wild animals.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> My mom found some baby bunnies in a hole in her flower garden. I went over and found that seven (old enough to have hair) were camouflaged among the flowers and dirt, motionless. At one point I turned around, and the mother was about ten feet behind me. We went inside and waited for her to get close, and she went in and they rushed up to her and started feeding, and she licked them. It was really neat, something you never encounter in terms of wild animals.


I've seen quite a few bunnies in the last couple months. Small grayish/beige bunnies. I've even seen them on big streets. Weird.


----------



## komorikun

Lots of upheaval in my apartment building the last few months. There are 8 units in this building. Since September, tenants in 3 of the units moved out. This includes the Asian girls that had that cute orange kitty and 2 of the two-bedroom units. Guess I'm not the only one that can't stand this dump. I thought most renters stay for several years. Impressive to have 3 out of the 8 empty out in less than a year. I will most likely be next in October. 

Not sure what the college boys are up to. I've been hearing/seeing them move some furniture the last few days. But it could be that only one guy is moving out and some other college guy is moving in to replace him. 

I swear I made a similar post a few weeks ago but I can't find it. Did all sorts of key word searches and nada.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just fed both of my betta fish like a couple of hours ago (They were both doing their starving fish routine, even though they're both plump from eating so much). Now they have both been in the same spot staring at me for more ever since. They're hovering little little aquatic helicopters. :lol


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I just fed both of my betta fish like a couple of hours ago (They were both doing their starving fish routine, even though they're both plump from eating so much). Now they have both been in the same spot staring at me for more ever since. They're hovering little little aquatic helicopters.


lol the betta stare


----------



## IcedOver

I've been going to downtown Pittsburgh for school or work since 1994. My bus stop has usually been in front of a pizza place. Tom Cruise actually did a scene in front of this place for _Jack Reacher_, waiting for a bus. It has changed hands at least four times in those years, but in all that time, I have never once gone in the place. That is, until today. They're moving, so I figured I might as well go in. I ordered just a slice of pepperoni to eat in the restaurant, my receipt says "for here," but they gave it to me in a small pizza box, not on a plate. :roll


----------



## MCHB

One of my co-workers recorded me torch cutting overhead while laying on my back lol. I dunno what he's up to but if we didn't always work together I'd be all sorts of "wtf?"


The only reason I knew he was recording me was he had his phone out and was replaying the video while frantically trying to scroll out. "I'll remove it if you want!" and I was like "I don't care!" and laughed lol.


I mean had I knew I was on video I'd have done a lot more swearing!


----------



## ShenzhenAlex

IcedOver said:


> ... I have never once gone in the place. That is, until today. They're moving, so I figured I might as well go in. I ordered just a slice of pepperoni to eat in the restaurant...


It would've been funny if it had been the best damn slice of pepperoni you'd ever had! :lol



MCHB said:


> One of my co-workers recorded me torch cutting overhead while laying on my back lol. I dunno what he's up to but if we didn't always work together I'd be all sorts of "wtf?!


Some-one did that to me recently. It's kinda annoying! As long as he's not trying to get you into trouble or anything.


----------



## komorikun

*"I've fallen and I can't get up"*


----------



## 0589471

My friend was posting about her son starting high school this year. He was born in 2004, I remember him as a freaking baby. I'm weirded out by the fact that kids born in the 2000s are teens & new adults.


----------



## ShenzhenAlex

I know right, that is so creepy! Time passes quickly.... but sadly there's nothing we can do about it. The kids will go through it just like us with the new generations :lol



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My friend was posting about her son starting high school this year. He was born in 2004, I remember him as a freaking baby. I'm weirded out by the fact that kids born in the 2000s are teens & new adults.


----------



## komorikun

Dorky looking white guy has replaced the Asian girls. That is the apartment across the hall from me (the only one). I ran into him when I came home from the supermarkets. He introduced himself. Pretty polite.


----------



## MCHB

Going camping next weekend and meeting up with people I haven't seen in ages...It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Dorky looking white guy has replaced the Asian girls. That is the apartment across the hall from me (the only one). I ran into him when I came home from the supermarkets. He introduced himself. Pretty polite.


 You should have asked him about the log.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should have asked him about the log.


No, it's a different neighbor. The log one had dark hair and a beard. He lives in the other side of the building (different entrance). This one is more a mousy brown and kind of doughy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, it's a different neighbor. The log one had dark hair and a beard. He lives in the other side of the building (different entrance). This one is more a mousy brown and kind of doughy.


 The plot thickens.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Lots of upheaval in my apartment building the last few months. There are 8 units in this building. Since September, tenants in 3 of the units moved out. This includes the Asian girls that had that cute orange kitty and 2 of the two-bedroom units. Guess I'm not the only one that can't stand this dump. I thought most renters stay for several years. Impressive to have 3 out of the 8 empty out in less than a year. I will most likely be next in October.
> 
> Not sure what the college boys are up to. I've been hearing/seeing them move some furniture the last few days. But it could be that only one guy is moving out and some other college guy is moving in to replace him.
> 
> I swear I made a similar post a few weeks ago but I can't find it. Did all sorts of key word searches and nada.


College boys are taking down furniture right now. Just saw 2 of them taking down a big mattress. Definitely at least one boy is moving out. Not sure if all of them.

Everyone likes to move in summer.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. One of them just threw a mattress off the balcony.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> OMG. One of them just threw a mattress off the balcony.


 :lol

How do you always manage to have so much going on around you wherever you go? I hardly see my neighbors. The only one that is of any interest at all (currently) is this old lady who lives across the hall and drives a blue Honda with a bad muffler.

I mean this lady is probably like 80 and has had multiple heart surgeries and she is ALWAYS on the go! I hear that car start at all hours of the day and night. Almost every time I look out the front window she's either coming or going. She walks to her car in a kind of zigzag because she's so old she can't walk straight.

If I go outside to do something she will either be coming from her car or coming from the mailbox. She'll be doing the old lady shuffle and I'll have to hold open the door because I'll feel like a jerk if I let the door close and lock on an old woman just because she can't walk faster. :lol

And then she'll always say "Thanks" in this tone of voice like she knew what I was thinking and then I'll really feel like crap.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> How do you always manage to have so much going on around you wherever you go? I hardly see my neighbors. The only one that is of any interest at all (currently) is this old lady who lives across the hall and drives a blue Honda with a bad muffler.
> 
> I mean this lady is probably like 80 and has had multiple heart surgeries and she is ALWAYS on the go! I hear that car start at all hours of the day and night. Almost every time I look out the front window she's either coming or going. She walks to her car in a kind of zigzag because she's so old she can't walk straight.
> 
> If I go outside to do something she will either be coming from her car or coming from the mailbox. She'll be doing the old lady shuffle and I'll have to hold open the door because I'll feel like a jerk if I let the door close and lock on an old woman just because she can't walk faster. :lol
> 
> And then she'll always say "Thanks" in this tone of voice like she knew what I was thinking and then I'll really feel like crap.


I'd imagine there are more young people in rentals than in condos. Young people are more active. Of course, way more turnover in rentals too.

Condos have more draconian rules. When I was in NYC, I had a look at one apartment that was for rent in a condo building. They had some crappy rule that you had to have carpet, not hardwood floors because of the footstep noise. And the renter had to pay for it. Carpet in a teeny, tiny studio!? Thanks but no thanks.

I've also seen ads for used furniture on Craigslist that said you could only come and pick up the stuff 9-4pm on the weekdays. Condo rules say that moving furniture can't happen outside those hours. Rentals rarely have such rules.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'd imagine there are more young people in rentals than in condos. Young people are more active. Of course, way more turnover in rentals too.


 My dad's antics with the vacuum cleaner are about as close as I get to the "WTF is he doing now?" feeling. I heard a banging noise coming from the laundry room the other day and went to see what was making such a racket. I found my dad mopping the little patch of floor behind the water heater. I was like "You've got to be kidding me! WHY would you do this?" One minute he was watching some religious guy yell on Youtube and 15 minutes later he's mopping a random spot in a dark corner in the laundry room.


----------



## 0589471

My mom does weird crap like that too. Usually influenced by her meds but those senior moments are catching up to her. Like it's not usual routine just sporadic activities she decides to do for whatever reason. One day she vacuumed for hours, I mean HOURS and was banging doors and things with it. We don't have very much carpet in the house either.


WillYouStopDave said:


> My dad's antics with the vacuum cleaner are about as close as I get to the "WTF is he doing now?" feeling. I heard a banging noise coming from the laundry room the other day and went to see what was making such a racket. I found my dad mopping the little patch of floor behind the water heater. I was like "You've got to be kidding me! WHY would you do this?" One minute he was watching some religious guy yell on Youtube and 15 minutes later he's mopping a random spot in a dark corner in the laundry room.


----------



## IcedOver

Hmm, not feeling too well. Probably nobody will understand this unless you deal with OCD tics. I've had an OCD thing for decades that I consider "functional OCD". It's not something that I want to get rid of, and I don't take medication; I just work within my rules, and it's cool. The simple version is that I have issues/rules when it comes to writing with pen or pencil -- when I write, what I write, when I don't allow myself to write, et cetera (not going to go into it because again, you wouldn't understand). It also includes my interaction with stuff other people have written -- basically anything in pen or pencil. For instance, if I'm in a spot where I'm not writing, I wouldn't want to handle anything someone else has written, including currency bills which someone has written on (I've never understood why people do that). Pen on them is fine, but pencil can be smudged, and if that happens, it's the same as if I had written myself.

A few months ago I had my outside doorknob changed because a new landlord took over and wanted the locks changed. The maintenance guy found that his knob didn't fit my door, so he had to shave off some stuff. He used pencil to mark where he needed to cut, which drove me up the wall. However, he seemed to cut away all the pencil markings, and I vacuumed the area. Seemed cool. Then yesterday I was waiting to leave and happened to look at the portion of the door jamb that receives my storm door, which was a couple inches away from where he was working. Very clearly were some pencil markings all around it. The maintenance man didn't do anything with that, so this has been like this since I moved in. The notch that receives the door latch I've had some problems with, and it was angled such that it looks like it is digging into the pencil line (I can't tell for sure until I examine it closely, and you know I will). That means that every time I use that door, it's possible that I am digging the metal receiver into pencil markings on the wood/paint, and this has been happening for 19 fvcking years with me unaware. I never looked. So times when I went out that door and thought I was good as far as my "rules," I actually wasn't. I'm feeling quite sick over this, although again I don't expect anybody to comprehend this.


----------



## Rebootplease

IcedOver said:


> Hmm, not feeling too well. Probably nobody will understand this unless you deal with OCD tics. I've had an OCD thing for decades that I consider "functional OCD". It's not something that I want to get rid of, and I don't take medication; I just work within my rules, and it's cool. The simple version is that I have issues/rules when it comes to writing with pen or pencil -- when I write, what I write, when I don't allow myself to write, et cetera (not going to go into it because again, you wouldn't understand). It also includes my interaction with stuff other people have written -- basically anything in pen or pencil. For instance, if I'm in a spot where I'm not writing, I wouldn't want to handle anything someone else has written, including currency bills which someone has written on (I've never understood why people do that). Pen on them is fine, but pencil can be smudged, and if that happens, it's the same as if I had written myself.
> 
> A few months ago I had my outside doorknob changed because a new landlord took over and wanted the locks changed. The maintenance guy found that his knob didn't fit my door, so he had to shave off some stuff. He used pencil to mark where he needed to cut, which drove me up the wall. However, he seemed to cut away all the pencil markings, and I vacuumed the area. Seemed cool. Then yesterday I was waiting to leave and happened to look at the portion of the door jamb that receives my storm door, which was a couple inches away from where he was working. Very clearly were some pencil markings all around it. The maintenance man didn't do anything with that, so this has been like this since I moved in. The notch that receives the door latch I've had some problems with, and it was angled such that it looks like it is digging into the pencil line (I can't tell for sure until I examine it closely, and you know I will). That means that every time I use that door, it's possible that I am digging the metal receiver into pencil markings on the wood/paint, and this has been happening for 19 fvcking years with me unaware. I never looked. So times when I went out that door and thought I was good as far as my "rules," I actually wasn't. I'm feeling quite sick over this, although again I don't expect anybody to comprehend this.


I think i get it. That sucks you found the pencil markings..but maybe it doesn't suck, bc u have been doing that for years so nothing really changes when u do your compulsion. But u already know that. We can t control everything.


----------



## IcedOver

Rebootplease said:


> I think i get it. That sucks you found the pencil markings..but maybe it doesn't suck, bc u have been doing that for years so nothing really changes when u do your compulsion. But u already know that. We can t control everything.


Thanks for reading and for your comment. Well, it's another layer of it that is even sillier, where I feel that stuff I did when I thought I was "good" as far as my rules is now kind of invalidated, for 19 years. That's what makes me sick. Again, can't explain it. I'm going to examine that damn door jamb minutely and find out if I am for sure digging it into the pencil markings, or if it stops just above it.


----------



## pianist

I have to come to terms with the fact that I will never do anything good with my life... Zero. 39, never had a girl friend, zero friends, no job, no money, I've never earned anything. Yes you reading this right now are better than me.


----------



## komorikun

My pits are stinky again. Took a shower last night and applied deodorant after the shower and again in the morning. My work is well air-conditioned. Must be the sweating while sleeping. Had trouble sleeping cause of the heat. Had the fan blowing on me but wasn't enough. 

Guess you need to shower in the morning if you live somewhere hot. Oh well. Soon the extreme heat will be over.


----------



## komorikun

It kind of sucks that you can't ask simple questions anymore without being told to "*Google it*". Ruins conversation to some degree. Like you are considered lazy or an idiot for not researching first before asking a question. When the **** did conversation become like taking an exam?


----------



## 0589471

My super soft memory foam mattress pad is falling apart. This bed is hard and miserable without it and the pad was expensive. Please hang in there bed  

Don't let pets with sharp nails on your bed if you have a foamy mattress pad. lesson learned.


----------



## stratsp

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My super soft memory foam mattress pad is falling apart. This bed is hard and miserable without it and the pad was expensive. Please hang in there bed
> 
> Don't let pets with sharp nails on your bed if you have a foamy mattress pad. lesson learned.


Now you remind me of something that is scaring me a lot, my bed creeks a lot, it sounds like it has a speaker hooked up to it. I have to sleep on the bed with out turning or twisting even a bit, end up with lot of sleepless nights.:frown2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn! My dad and I just got back from Costco and it smells like my mom set off a tea tree bomb in here. My eyes are watering. My nose is leaking and burning. WTF did she do in here? I can literally TASTE tea tree if I open my mouth anywhere in this house.


----------



## komorikun

College boys moving more furniture out. Yep, I think they are all moving. Will be nice with them gone for a month. Will be a bit quieter here. But god only knows who will move in September 1st. Kind of doubt that a family would want to live here. Most likely going to be a group of roommates again, not necessarily college students.


----------



## komorikun

One of the little pricks threw a traffic cone from their balcony onto the neighbor's roof. And some other stick thingie. Not by accident.

Wonder if the same guy I heard say angrily "SHUT UP!" to some woman a couple hours ago. Seems like the same type of person would do both.


----------



## peacelizard

WillYouStopDave said:


> Damn! My dad and I just got back from Costco and it smells like my mom set off a tea tree bomb in here. My eyes are watering. My nose is leaking and burning. WTF did she do in here? I can literally TASTE tea tree if I open my mouth anywhere in this house.


You probably shouldn't walk around the house with your mouth agape anyway.


----------



## 0589471

@komorikun results of the dust storm from the other day at my friend's apartment

that's a tree that fell over


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @komorikun results of the dust storm from the other day at my friend's apartment
> 
> that's a tree that fell over


Holy crap. So the winds do get really strong.


----------



## komorikun

Traffic cone is still there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Traffic cone is still there.


 Maybe one of them was wearing it as a cap?


----------



## Rick72

Nights are hot, cannot sleep without fan but fan makes noise making it kinda hard to sleep but better than the heat.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe one of them was wearing it as a cap?


Could be. I've lived in a couple apartments that had traffic cones. For some inexplicable reason young males are attracted to traffic cones. Like a moth to a flame or a fly to ****.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Could be. I've lived in a couple apartments that had traffic cones. For some inexplicable reason young males are attracted to traffic cones. Like a moth to a flame or a fly to ****.


 Never thought of it but you're right. I don't know why but I always wanted one when I was a teenager. It was just an irrational yearning for a traffic cone that came out of nowhere and plagued me for years before I just forgot all about it until just now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was at my usual store a few hours ago and was looking at the Amazon speaker thing. So I thought "Yeah. I'll just pick this thing up and read the box even though I'm not really that interested in it". So I went to pick it up and didn't get far. It was literally tethered to the shelf with a metal security strap. 

So this thing costs like $90 and it's CHAINED to the shelf? Is anyone really going to steal a box the size of a gallon of milk in a store? Then I noticed half the stuff in that isle is similarly tethered ON TOP of the weird little alarms they have on the box to make darn sure nobody steals them. 

Are people these days really that untrustworthy?


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was at my usual store a few hours ago and was looking at the Amazon speaker thing. So I thought "Yeah. I'll just pick this thing up and read the box even though I'm not really that interested in it". So I went to pick it up and didn't get far. It was literally tethered to the shelf with a metal security strap.
> 
> So this thing costs like $90 and it's CHAINED to the shelf? Is anyone really going to steal a box the size of a gallon of milk in a store? Then I noticed half the stuff in that isle is similarly tethered ON TOP of the weird little alarms they have on the box to make darn sure nobody steals them.
> 
> Are people these days really that untrustworthy?


lol I hate that!! I miss not having to call someone for assistance. I bought a purse in TJ maxx and they were all tethered down similar. The worker carried it for me to check out I was like jeez. lol


----------



## MCHB

Going camping with some people I haven't seen in years this weekend. It's gonna be awesome (I hope!)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol I hate that!! I miss not having to call someone for assistance. I bought a purse in TJ maxx and they were all tethered down similar. The worker carried it for me to check out I was like jeez. lol


 I fully expect that one day I'll go in there and everything will be chained down and I'll have to go find someone to unlock the yogurt for me.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> I fully expect that one day I'll go in there and everything will be chained down and I'll have to go find someone to unlock the yogurt for me.


lol!!! I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol!!! I wouldn't be surprised.


 I already have to wait in line (literally) to get to the yogurt cooler. It's unbelievable. You go back there and there are people all over the place. Everybody in the store seems to end up by the yogurt just standing there sooner or later.

And then when it's "my turn" the yogurt I want is all the way down at the bottom almost at floor level and I basically have to get down on my knees and reach way in there. In the meantime, the people who are still waiting are just standing there watching me grovel with impatient disapproval.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could not be any more awkward for my age


----------



## IcedOver

Sometimes I leave my keys in my outside door by accident when I come home. I also sometimes forget to lock the door. This isn't a crime area, and I've never had an issue. Anyway, going out this morning, I found that my keys were still in the door, but the key was bent. I have not a clue what in the night contacted the key with such force to bend it. It's behind a storm door, too. Mysterious and creepy.


----------



## batman can

I was excited to try our new vacuum lol. I mean, that's pretty lame is it not?

It is a Dyson cordless btw...


----------



## komorikun

The stingy engineer is here again, aka my slumlord. Probably working on the empty 3 bedroom apartment. Wonder if he will notice the orange cones.

Got woken up at 9am by the 4 little brats that belong to that dopey old dad in the neighboring building. Two were on bikes, one was on a scooter, and another was on a skateboard. So freaking loud. I got another look at the dad. He looks way too old to have such young kids. No wonder he's not able to watch them properly. Probably doesn't have the energy for it. His hair is completely grey. Must be in his 50s. 

I will now pray that the kids will get run over by a dump truck.


----------



## 0589471

batman can said:


> I was excited to try our new vacuum lol. I mean, that's pretty lame is it not?
> 
> It is a Dyson cordless btw...


I'm excited for you haha, I've been wanting a cordless vacuum for ages. Still not there yet but I will be!! Let me know how magical it is.


----------



## batman can

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm excited for you haha, I've been wanting a cordless vacuum for ages. Still not there yet but I will be!! Let me know how magical it is.


Pretty magical not gonna lie. We had a stupid canister one before that we never used because they are such a pain. This one you can just zip around the whole house like it is nothing, it is borderline fun.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad just basically RESIDES in the kitchen and bathroom. Like every time I go to the kitchen, he's in there. Even if he isn't doing anything he'll just be standing there inert and looking like he hasn't moved from that spot for an hour. 

He cannot make a sandwich without using every inch of counter space and filling the sink with odds and ends. I don't get it. How can one person make such a mess making a damn sandwich?

If he makes beans, he turns it into a whole production. I mean, he's using CANNED beans for crying out loud! Just put them in a bowl and stick them in the microwave for a few minutes. It makes no difference! They're already cooked!

In other news, I just now shaved my head for the first time since I lost the last 20 or so odd pounds. Now that I don't have any fat at all under my scalp, it's oddly harder to shave my head smooth than it used to be.


----------



## peacelizard

IcedOver said:


> Sometimes I leave my keys in my outside door by accident when I come home. I also sometimes forget to lock the door. This isn't a crime area, and I've never had an issue. Anyway, going out this morning, I found that my keys were still in the door, but the key was bent. I have not a clue what in the night contacted the key with such force to bend it. It's behind a storm door, too. Mysterious and creepy.


I've left my car keys in the ignition a few times before including one time I didn't realize it, was at work for eight hours and came out to a dead battery, lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> My dad just basically RESIDES in the kitchen and bathroom. Like every time I go to the kitchen, he's in there. Even if he isn't doing anything he'll just be standing there inert and looking like he hasn't moved from that spot for an hour.
> 
> He cannot make a sandwich without using every inch of counter space and filling the sink with odds and ends. I don't get it. How can one person make such a mess making a damn sandwich?
> 
> If he makes beans, he turns it into a whole production. I mean, he's using CANNED beans for crying out loud! Just put them in a bowl and stick them in the microwave for a few minutes. It makes no difference! They're already cooked!


 I just woke up about two hours ago. Went to the kitchen when I woke up and there he was. Standing there by the counter making a bowl of cereal. I came back to my room for about 5 minutes, went back and he was standing in the same spot EATING the bowl of cereal.

Left, came back about ten minutes later and he was standing in the same spot wiping the counter.

Just went in there a couple minutes ago and he was standing in the same spot stirring something. Had the garbage can in the middle of the floor. When he stopped stirring, he started putting some things he had on the counter into the garbage can one at a time. Just a small pile of trash. He could have put it all in at once and been done with it but no! Oh no! The process of putting a small pile of trash into the garbage can needs to be done ritualistically in such a way that no one can get into the kitchen and do anything while it's being done.

If it wasn't so annoying it would almost be entertaining.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

OH! MY! GOD!

I just went to the kitchen and saw my dad sitting on the couch eating a MASSIVE (and I mean I'm not exaggerating) plate of food! It must have weighed AT LEAST five pounds! It was piled so high that it looked like it was going to come off the plate any second.

It looked like there were at least two cans of beans and like a can of green beans and a can of Rotel or something. I mean it was unbelievable!

It took him 20 minutes to eat it and he was eating THE WHOLE TIME.

This man has high blood pressure (sometimes as high as 170/98 ) and has occasional swelling in his feet. He's on like 5 heart and blood pressure pills. I had been wondering why his blood pressure is going higher every day. Now I think I know why. If he's sneaking around and eating like that every day. I mean, what is he thinking?

If I say anything it's just going to fly right over his head. We've told him over and over and over to watch what he eats and not to take in too much liquid at one time. He just won't listen.

And as I write this, he has the crock pot full of soup for later! He's going to probably eat another big plate of food before the day is up. If I ate that much at one time I wouldn't be able to move for days!


----------



## peacelizard

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just woke up about two hours ago. Went to the kitchen when I woke up and there he was. Standing there by the counter making a bowl of cereal. I came back to my room for about 5 minutes, went back and he was standing in the same spot EATING the bowl of cereal.
> 
> Left, came back about ten minutes later and he was standing in the same spot wiping the counter.
> 
> Just went in there a couple minutes ago and he was standing in the same spot stirring something. Had the garbage can in the middle of the floor. When he stopped stirring, he started putting some things he had on the counter into the garbage can one at a time. Just a small pile of trash. He could have put it all in at once and been done with it but no! Oh no! The process of putting a small pile of trash into the garbage can needs to be done ritualistically in such a way that no one can get into the kitchen and do anything while it's being done.
> 
> If it wasn't so annoying it would almost be entertaining.


You can't work around him?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

peacelizard said:


> You can't work around him?


 Generally, no. He has a way of always being exactly in the most problematic spot. Exactly where you need to be at any given time. If you need to put something in the trash, he will invariably be standing right there where you can't open the door of the cabinet where the trash can is.

If you need to get to the refrigerator, he'll be standing right in front of it. If you need 3 inches of counter space he'll have every inch of counter space taken up with assorted clutter. If you need to use the microwave, he has the timer set for something.

Hell, if you need to walk through the hallway he'll just be standing there right smack dab in the middle of it. :lol

That's just how he has always been. If there is only one way he can do something wrong, he will find it even if he has to go out of his way to do it. :lol


----------



## AllGlad

batman can said:


> I was excited to try our new vacuum lol. I mean, that's pretty lame is it not?
> 
> It is a Dyson cordless btw...


Is it the V6? Because I have one and it's pretty great! lol


----------



## batman can

It is a V10. They just came out, got the cheapest one.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if the Rastafarian is dealing drugs. Maybe that's why he's always hanging around outside even though there is no where to sit outside. He's often in his car. Definitely doesn't have a full-time job but I think maybe he's making some money through music gigs or tutoring. It's very suspicious. Seems a bit old for dealing drugs though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I wonder if the Rastafarian is dealing drugs. Maybe that's why he's always hanging around outside even though there is no where to sit outside. He's often in his car. Definitely doesn't have a full-time job but I think maybe he's making some money through music gigs or tutoring. It's very suspicious. Seems a bit old for dealing drugs though.


 I don't know why but when you talk about him I picture him as a Kramer like character. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Finally gave in and made myself a cup of coffee after like a month or more off of it. I had thrown most of my coffee out but I still had a brick of that Cafe Bustelo stuff packed in my emergency supplies. Not the best but good enough. 

I had been drinking assorted Celestial Seasonings teas instead and frankly that was making me entirely unmotivated to move. I was tired all the time and couldn't think as clearly as I did when I drank coffee. So....there it is. I drank the cup and now I'm glowing. :lol

Now I'm stuck between where I was and where I want to be. I stopped drinking the coffee because I was having unpleasant episodes of rapid heartbeat. I don't know if I just can't tolerate coffee at all or it was because I was drinking too much of it. Or it could be I had an undiagnosed heart problem that didn't become evident until the coffee caused it to flare up.

At any rate, I have a hard time doing anything I like doing just a little bit. If I enjoy it, I tend to really over-indulge. Which is why I got hooked so hard on cigarettes. I had a cigarette going pretty much from the moment I woke up until the moment I was ready for sleep. 3 packs a day every day. My throat was always raw from it. 

If I could have tied a whole pack together and smoked them all at the same time I probably would have. I smoked the Camel Wides sometimes because they were fatter and seemed to last longer and tasted richer and smoother. 

Anyway, the point is, I just finished my first cup in over a month and I'm already thinking about another one. I don't want to but I REALLY want too! It's at a tipping point and I just know it's gonna happen. 

Now that I think about it, the coffee buzz reminds me of the nicotine buzz.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Finally gave in and made myself a cup of coffee after like a month or more off of it. I had thrown most of my coffee out but I still had a brick of that Cafe Bustelo stuff packed in my emergency supplies. Not the best but good enough.
> 
> I had been drinking assorted Celestial Seasonings teas instead and frankly that was making me entirely unmotivated to move. I was tired all the time and couldn't think as clearly as I did when I drank coffee. So....there it is. I drank the cup and now I'm glowing. :lol
> 
> Now I'm stuck between where I was and where I want to be. I stopped drinking the coffee because I was having unpleasant episodes of rapid heartbeat. I don't know if I just can't tolerate coffee at all or it was because I was drinking too much of it. Or it could be I had an undiagnosed heart problem that didn't become evident until the coffee caused it to flare up.
> 
> At any rate, I have a hard time doing anything I like doing just a little bit. If I enjoy it, I tend to really over-indulge. Which is why I got hooked so hard on cigarettes. I had a cigarette going pretty much from the moment I woke up until the moment I was ready for sleep. 3 packs a day every day. My throat was always raw from it.
> 
> If I could have tied a whole pack together and smoked them all at the same time I probably would have. I smoked the Camel Wides sometimes because they were fatter and seemed to last longer and tasted richer and smoother.
> 
> Anyway, the point is, I just finished my first cup in over a month and I'm already thinking about another one. I don't want to but I REALLY want too! It's at a tipping point and I just know it's gonna happen.
> 
> Now that I think about it, the coffee buzz reminds me of the nicotine buzz.


I remember Camel Wides. Didn't Marlboro come out with a wide version in order to compete? It kinda sucks though because what you really wanted was a longer cigarette that lasted twice as long. I've been relapsing a little by putting some natural cigar tobacco in with my weed, but I bought a vape pen just in case I get addicted again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SolutionX said:


> I remember Camel Wides. Didn't Marlboro come out with a wide version in order to compete?


 I don't remember. If they did I probably didn't try them because I liked the Camel version so much I wasn't looking for alternatives. My regular smokes were Marlboro menthols and Newports.



> It kinda sucks though because what you really wanted was a longer cigarette that lasted twice as long.


 I generally did buy the 100s. Like I said, I think the Camels just seemed to last longer because they were more potent with each hit.



> I've been relapsing a little by putting some natural cigar tobacco in with my weed, but I bought a vape pen just in case I get addicted again.


 Oh you definitely will get addicted again if you do that. That's how I got back on them after I'd been off of them a few years. Someone offered me one at work and that's all it took. I stopped and bought a pack on my way home and it took me 7 years to stop again.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't remember. If they did I probably didn't try them because I liked the Camel version so much I wasn't looking for alternatives. My regular smokes were Marlboro menthols and Newports.
> 
> I generally did buy the 100s. Like I said, I think the Camels just seemed to last longer because they were more potent with each hit.
> 
> Oh you definitely will get addicted again if you do that. That's how I got back on them after I'd been off of them a few years. Someone offered me one at work and that's all it took. I stopped and bought a pack on my way home and it took me 7 years to stop again.


Yeah, my neighbor gave me a fancy cigar as a gift that he hand rolled. I felt like it would be rude not to use it for something. I feel the little craving in the morning again, but not for a cigarette, and its a tiny craving. Easily covered with a vape pen. A patch would be way too strong.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow! That fart sounded like a dying wookie (no offence SX)! Damn sorbitol!


----------



## komorikun

Interesting how in my previous job, someone (middle-aged guy from Guyana) had the same birthday as me. And now in my current job, one of women in the same room has the same birthday too. Both relatively small companies.


----------



## peacelizard

Tea is for quitters


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Could you sue the people who make "all purpose laundry detergent" if you tried to stick it up your butt and injured yourself?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Could you sue the people who make "all purpose laundry detergent" if you tried to stick it up your butt and injured yourself?


What have you done now, Dave?


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Could you sue the people who make "all purpose laundry detergent" if you tried to stick it up your butt and injured yourself?





SolutionX said:


> What have you done now, Dave?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So now I put minced garlic on my steamed vegs instead of sour cream. I love sour cream but it's too cholesterol. And I seem to get a lot of headaches when I eat dairy.


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> So now I put minced garlic on my steamed vegs instead of sour cream. I love sour cream but it's too cholesterol. And I seem to get a lot of headaches when I eat dairy.


Good choice. Garlic has other health properties too like lowering cholesterol.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm loving these memory foam black sketchers. Got them on sale at Burlington and it may be my best purchase ever. It's like a foot massage while you walk.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> I'm loving these memory foam black sketchers. Got them on sale at Burlington and it may be my best purchase ever. It's like a foot massage while you walk.


 If they're the same ones I was looking at, I didn't like them when I tried them on. They had this weird ridge going all the way around and it felt uncomfortable on my feet. I ended up buying some Adidas. I still haven't broken them in yet. I'm waiting for my old shoes to fall apart first.


----------



## stratsp

32 and not sure if I still feel an adult... I don't feel I am ready to take up life as an adult. Sometimes I wish we were better of as hunters and gatherers.... no financial troubles nothing, all you had to do was hunt eat live for as long as you can...


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I wonder what will happen when my dad starts falling apart. Clearly my step-monster will die before him since she is 16 years older. I don't want to take care of him and neither does my sister. We are always saying to each other:
> 
> My sister: "You can have him. He is all yours."
> Me: "No, you can have him. I don't want him."
> 
> Neither of us is anywhere near Los Angeles and we certainly don't want to move back there. He is living rent free in my step-monster's one bedroom rundown crappy condo. They have it set up that, he can stay there until he dies and then the condo goes to my step-monster's 2 severely mentally ill, unemployed daughters (both in their 50s).
> 
> My sister is working under the table, owes money to various people, and every few months has some huge financial crisis since she has no savings and doesn't make much money. She goes back and forth on saying she will take care of him and saying he is all mine. They haven't talked in a couple months. Had some big tiff.


Now my dad is texting about how it would be nice if me or my sister were in LA. Taking care of the old bag is running him ragged. No help from her daughters since they are both bat**** crazy. And the son is estranged. I'm sure he is afraid for his own eventual demise too.

My dad only thinks of the present even though he likes to think of himself as a planner. But good luck getting me or my sister to move to LA. The rent is super high there and my dad is stuck in that one bedroom condo. Like if he had kept the house, he might be able to entice my sister to move in...cause you know free rent. But there is nothing enticing about moving to LA and paying sky high rent to take care of an old man who was never there for you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Now my dad is texting about how it would be nice if me or my sister were in LA. Taking care of the old bag is running him ragged. No help from her daughters since they are both bat**** crazy. And the son is estranged. I'm sure he is afraid for his own eventual demise too.
> 
> My dad only thinks of the present even though he likes to think of himself as a planner. But good luck getting me or my sister to move to LA. The rent is super high there and my dad is stuck in that one bedroom condo. Like if he had kept the house, he might be able to entice my sister to move in...cause you know free rent. But there is nothing enticing about moving to LA and paying sky high rent to take care of an old man who was never there for you.


 You should send him a card like twice a month to remind him how ****ty he was to you and write "YOUR BEHAVIOR" on it.

:lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should send him a card like twice a month to remind him how ****ty he was to you and write "YOUR BEHAVIOR" on it.
> 
> :lol


Yeah, but he almost never thinks he's wrong. He always feels fully justified in whatever he does or doesn't do. He knows that both me and my sister feel that he wasn't a good parent. He disagrees.

I think he will have better luck getting my sister to help since she has more financial difficulties. But because she is always so broke that means supporting her financially and he doesn't have that much money. Don't think my sister wants to live in the teeny tiny living room. Nor does she like LA. He so dumb for getting rid of the house a couple years after meeting the old bag. All because it went down in value for a while. Such short-term thinking.

He paid for her college and not mine. When I talked about coming back to the US, he said that he couldn't pay for the both of us at the same time. If I had stayed in the US and finished school before she started, he'd probably have paid for mine. But I remember how when I was at community college, he kept threatening to cut me off if I didn't get a job. He has insinuated that he had higher expectations of her than me. His predictions certainly did come true......not. :roll


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, but he almost never thinks he's wrong. He always feels fully justified in whatever he does or doesn't do. He knows that both me and my sister feel that he wasn't a good parent. He disagrees.


 Well, he can't deny that his own actions have brought him to where he is. If he wants one of you to move out there he must be starting to worry. This would be your chance to give him a piece of your mind. That or wait until he's begging and then remind him why you won't help him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That moment when something odd happens in the presence of a dog and a human and the dog knows it's really odd but the human doesn't.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> That moment when something odd happens in the presence of a dog and a human and the dog knows it's really odd but the human doesn't.


I have really been picking my brain trying to decipher this. You're going to need to elaborate Will


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I have really been picking my brain trying to decipher this. You're going to need to elaborate Will


 Well, for example....

A man and his dog are out for a drive. As usual, the dog is alert and watching everything as everything is happening outside.

They come to a railroad crossing and the lights are flashing and so the man stops and waits for the train to go by. The train is really moving. It's going like 70MPH and it zips past making it's horrendous characteristic sounds and so forth.

The human just sits there and stares blankly into space as if this is a totally normal occurrence. The dog is freaking out and swinging his head back and forth trying to see everything thee is to be seen and looking completely bewildered by the whole thing.

The dog finally looks at the man like "Help me! Can't you see this is wrong?!? This isn't supposed to be happening! I'm just a dog and even I know that!"

The human just looks at the dog and says "Relax. It's just a train"

But the dog knows better. How will he ever tell his human this isn't normal?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Long time since I have heard this song on vinyl -


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I bought some soap for my bathroom that I thought was gonna be good. I haven't been able to find antibacterial soap since they went on a crusade against triclosan. Anyway, this is apparently a different type of antibacterial agent that isn't banned yet.

Alas, the soap is really stinky. It has some kind of sickening berry stink to it that lingers on your hands for hours after you've used it.


----------



## EarthDominator

After rougly a year of torture (basically torture), it feels like I'm finally reaching my limits. Or my body is actually, sooner or later I'll just collapse on the floor and, whatever happens after.


----------



## Jackthedog

Can I have one freaking idea that leads to something good in my life?!!??!


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

When I bought this mini fridge the last things I thought about were the things that should have mattered. If only I'd have known what to worry about but since I never had one before, I didn't.

Today's mini fridge blues rant boils down to the shelf that rattles every time the compressor runs and sounds like a chainsaw in the distance on a Spring day. I spent like 2 hours over the past few weeks trying to silence that shelf by wrapping all the points of contact in soft stuff. And it STILL must be touching somewhere because it still makes that horrible noise!

To beat it all, it stops doing it for a while sometimes and then starts it up again just when I think I solved the issue. It's doing it right now and I'm not going to get up and try to make it stop.

I forgot to take my cholesterol pill today. I can't remember if I took it yesterday. My heart rate was 115 this morning for no reason. The batteries in the heart rate checker thingee are corroded. Great! Stupid ****ing Duracells! Why do they suck now? I have Duracell batteries from the 90s that never corroded. I just put those in like a month ago and they've leaked all over the damn place! I just got through cleaning the crap from another set of them out of the thermostat. Same damn batteries. Just bought them. Just bought the thermostat like 6 months ago. Battery gut gunk all over the damn place! 

So that's $50 worth of electronics that are almost ruined by one $15 pack of batteries. 

Will not buy anymore Duracells. Guess I'll take my chances with Energizer and see what happens. I should call them and tell them I want them to pay for the crap but they'll probably just make excuses.


----------



## AllGlad

Joined a random Toronto discord group... most people there are probably under 18... I feel so old lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I bought this mini fridge the last things I thought about were the things that should have mattered. If only I'd have known what to worry about but since I never had one before, I didn't.
> 
> Today's mini fridge blues rant boils down to the shelf that rattles every time the compressor runs and sounds like a chainsaw in the distance on a Spring day. I spent like 2 hours over the past few weeks trying to silence that shelf by wrapping all the points of contact in soft stuff. And it STILL must be touching somewhere because it still makes that horrible noise!
> 
> To beat it all, it stops doing it for a while sometimes and then starts it up again just when I think I solved the issue. It's doing it right now and I'm not going to get up and try to make it stop.
> 
> I forgot to take my cholesterol pill today. I can't remember if I took it yesterday. My heart rate was 115 this morning for no reason. The batteries in the heart rate checker thingee are corroded. Great! Stupid ****ing Duracells! Why do they suck now? I have Duracell batteries from the 90s that never corroded. I just put those in like a month ago and they've leaked all over the damn place! I just got through cleaning the crap from another set of them out of the thermostat. Same damn batteries. Just bought them. Just bought the thermostat like 6 months ago. Battery gut gunk all over the damn place!
> 
> So that's $50 worth of electronics that are almost ruined by one $15 pack of batteries.
> 
> Will not buy anymore Duracells. Guess I'll take my chances with Energizer and see what happens. I should call them and tell them I want them to pay for the crap but they'll probably just make excuses.


I recommend Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable batteries. I bought some in 2011 and they are still going strong. You are already taking cholesterol pills? I thought that was for old people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I recommend Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable batteries. I bought some in 2011 and they are still going strong. You are already taking cholesterol pills? I thought that was for old people.


I have some Eneloops but I'm afraid to put them in anything my parents can get to because they don't know the difference between alkaline and rechargeable. They'll throw them away when they need to be recharged. Plus these batteries in the thermostat and the pulse meter are AAA and I only have 4 Eneloop AAA cells. I bought mine back when most everything was AA.

Yeah. I've been on cholesterol pills for several years. I haven't been taking them on schedule but the doctor is starting to complain that my cholesterol is too high still so I'm trying to take them. He keeps raising the dose because he doesn't know I haven't been taking them right :lol

My doctor is a little grumpy Indian man with a heavy accent and a big bushy mustache who reminds me of the soup nazi from Seinfeld. He's been complaining about my blood pressure too because it always goes up on the days I go to the doctor. It's usually normal (except my heart rate is always high).

It's probably because the diabetes hasn't been very well controlled. I probably had it for 5 years before I even knew I had it. It screws up your heart and blood vessels if it's not well controlled.

Plus I used to eat like half a pizza every day. Ate all kinds of junk. Candy, chips, tater tots. Sometimes I'd eat nothing but raisin bran for days at a time. Something was bound to give. Diabetes in the family. Didn't give a damn what I ate. Smoking for years. No exercise at all.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. I really hope who I just saw out the peephole isn't moving into the apartment above me. I'm pretty sure it's just the Mexican cleaning lady though. Not sure why she is working on Sunday and why she brought her stupid kid. That little turd is running like a nutcase. Mexican families make horrible neighbors. Lots of kids and they are lenient with them. They like to hang outside for hours on end, having barbecues and playing loud Spanish music. Like to have loud parties. 

There is this one apartment on my block that clearly has some Mexicans living there. Probably every other day when I walk home, I see like 5-10 Mexicans hanging out having a barbecue and talking loudly in Spanish. And I saw that on Craigslist one of the apartments right next door to that building has a vacancy....hmmmmm wonder why. Must be torture to live near them.

What is weird is I haven't seen my landlord advertise that apartment. No listing on Craigslist and no "For Rent" sign in front of the building. He did that with the 3 other previous vacancies. Odd.....


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have some Eneloops but I'm afraid to put them in anything my parents can get to because they don't know the difference between alkaline and rechargeable. They'll throw them away when they need to be recharged. Plus these batteries in the thermostat and the pulse meter are AAA and I only have 4 Eneloop AAA cells. I bought mine back when most everything was AA.
> 
> Yeah. I've been on cholesterol pills for several years. I haven't been taking them on schedule but the doctor is starting to complain that my cholesterol is too high still so I'm trying to take them. He keeps raising the dose because he doesn't know I haven't been taking them right :lol
> 
> My doctor is a little grumpy Indian man with a heavy accent and a big bushy mustache who reminds me of the soup nazi from Seinfeld. He's been complaining about my blood pressure too because it always goes up on the days I go to the doctor. It's usually normal (except my heart rate is always high).
> 
> It's probably because the diabetes hasn't been very well controlled. I probably had it for 5 years before I even knew I had it. It screws up your heart and blood vessels if it's not well controlled.
> 
> Plus I used to eat like half a pizza every day. Ate all kinds of junk. Candy, chips, tater tots. Sometimes I'd eat nothing but raisin bran for days at a time. Something was bound to give. Diabetes in the family. Didn't give a damn what I ate. Smoking for years. No exercise at all.


Did you have any symptoms of the diabetes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Did you have any symptoms of the diabetes?


 Before I was diagnosed? Well, I had some general symptoms that could have been diabetes related but I didn't think anything of them because I didn't know the symptoms of diabetes.

1. Around 2007 or so I had a sudden health crisis that started with a cough that got worse and worse until I couldn't do anything but lay flat on my back and not move or it would trigger a coughing fit. At some point I coughed so much that I started having a sharp, stabbing pain in my abdomen somewhere in the liver area.

Anyway, that mystery illness lasted for quite a while. I'm not even sure how long it was. It seemed like forever but it must not have been much longer than a couple of weeks (I guess that's a long time to be in agony). I thought I was going to die but I recovered. I have theorized the abdominal pain may have been the pancreas but can't be sure now.

2. Also, sometime after I recovered from that I started getting sudden tired spells where I'd just be sitting at the computer and suddenly feel like death. I mean just completely drained and like I would just die any second (sounds overly dramatic but I'm serious). I would sit for what seemed like hours yawning profusely. I thought it was tiredness at first but sleeping didn't help. I could sleep for 10 hours and get up and I'd be feeling like death again within an hour.

3. I've always had odd skin problems. Mostly itchy rashes. Back in my 20s I had some kind of widespread fungal infection on my back and chest. It took me years of fighting it with antifungal sprays and creams to get rid of it. I would hit it with a strong dose and it would fade enough to where I couldn't see where the rash was and I didn't know where to put the cream and spray so it would come back. Then the cycle would repeat.

Anyway, diabetics have those kinds of issues. I think it was because I was drinking like a 2 liter of pop every day. I didn't think it was diabetes. I didn't know what it was. I only knew it was fungal because I found it in a library book of skin disorders and it looked just like it.

4. It also might have had something to do with losing seizure control even though I was still on the same med for epilepsy. 2005 is about the time that happened. Several things were going on at the same time and I'm not sure what caused that. I had been experimenting with weed and drinking beer every day for the first time in my life. I was probably eating bags and bags of chips because the weed was better with snacks. Right after I stopped the weed was when the seizures started up

Finally, I was diagnosed with diabetes around 2010-2011. I didn't even complain about any of the symptoms. The doctor had been pestering me to take the test for a while and I guess I gave in.

I probably should have assumed I had it since my mom has had it for many years and my sister has it.

But yeah. The extreme tiredness was definitely a sign that something was very wrong. It was just such a sudden change from having so much energy I never wanted to sleep. That's how I always was since I was a kid. Nobody could get me to go to bed on time. When I did go to bed, I'd just lay there awake most of the night. Then when I did go to sleep, I was hard to wake up. If you've had chronic insomnia since you were 4 and that suddenly changes to feeling tired all the time when you're in your 30s, you notice.


----------



## komorikun

Now the landlord is here. Ugh. Why does he have to do this (prepping the place for the next tenant) on a Sunday? On my day off!! Guess cause he works Monday to Friday. Man, I never want to live in an apartment run by a small time landlord ever again. Not only do I have suffer from all this noise from projects on the weekends but because everything comes directly out of his pocket nothing is spent to improve the place. I'd rather have a big corporate landlord or an absentee landlord that has some property management company do all the dirty work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do British people say bloody all the time?


----------



## Hewhowalksalone

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do British people say bloody all the time?


I can't say 'Bloody hell' without thinking of Spike on 'Buffy the Vampire slayer'.

Now I'm wondering if I should watch Buffy and do a drinking game whereas I sip every time Spike says 'bloody hell'...


----------



## hypestyle

broccoli for lunch today. steamed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. I just realized some of the people I've been watching for years on youtube are holding back videos because they want people to pay for them. Unbelievable. 

I realize making videos takes effort but if they're going to try to live on money from Youtube, they're going to have problems. I wouldn't have a problem with it if they started their channel that way but when they've been doing it for free for years and then suddenly expect people to pay simply because they've got them on the line, that's messed up. :lol

I probably would donate to some of them if I wasn't a broke *** MFer but if I wasn't broke I probably wouldn't have been watching Youtube in the first place.


----------



## IcedOver

Weird, uncomfortable situation at work regarding another employee and something in the news.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

stratsp said:


> Sometimes I wish we were better of as hunters and gatherers.... no financial troubles nothing, all you had to do was hunt eat live for as long as you can...


I was reading your post and this quote from Robert E. Howard came to mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes it occurs to me that most people never really smile. They just make a more attractive smirk hoping no one will notice. They can go from a "smile" back to a scowl in a heartbeat and that's the giveaway. Watch how fast the smile fades when it's utility has passed.


----------



## TwoMan

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes it occurs to me that most people never really smile. They just make a more attractive smirk hoping no one will notice. They can go from a "smile" back to a scowl in a heartbeat and that's the giveaway. Watch how fast the smile fades when it's utility has passed.


Perhaps that is because some people are a lot more miserable than they appear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TwoMan said:


> Perhaps that is because some people are a lot more miserable than they appear.


 I have an odd memory of my early childhood that is relevant here. The first time I had my picture taken at school I was told to smile and I didn't understand why. It wasn't that I didn't know how to smile. It's that it didn't make any sense to smile for no reason. To fake a smile so they could freeze me that way and I could look back at it 40 years later and see my phony happiness with nothing in retrospect.


----------



## TwoMan

It's kind of like answering the question "how are you?". Most people want to be thought of as doing well. "Fine" and fake smiles are how we do that. The reality is probably closer to the old Pink Floyd lyrics "Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way".


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not liking the way this year is going. Not a fan.


----------



## IcedOver

The dude above me got smashed again last night and was up talking to himself at 3:00 in the morning, watching shows from the '50s. What I get down in my place is just the muffled sound of him blurting out whatever. I went up to listen and he's just mumbling about "ya fvckin' [email protected]", stuff like that. I couldn't even tell what else he was saying. I seriously wonder when this guy sleeps. I heard him say he doesn't sleep, but you have to be "out" at some point; your body isn't going to let you stay up. His sister had been staying/squatting with him since January, but moved out about a month ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I'm not liking the way this year is going. Not a fan.


 This year is going way too fast. Not that I'm enjoying it. I just don't like it when time goes by so fast you don't know what happened. It's like "Wait. What? It's August already?"

I'm getting that old man thing going on where I dread cold weather more every year. I don't like living so far North where Winters starts to get brutal.


----------



## Chevy396

I am a decent person who deserves to be loved.

Or is that the alcohol and weed talking?


----------



## Jolese

Today has been a very good day!!!!


----------



## Jolese

TwoMan said:


> The reality is probably closer to the old Pink Floyd lyrics "Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way".


I like those lyrics. They are good song lyrics, but it's not good to feel desperation in reality. I mean not constantly or often.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Oh god. I really hope who I just saw out the peephole isn't moving into the apartment above me. I'm pretty sure it's just the Mexican cleaning lady though. Not sure why she is working on Sunday and why she brought her stupid kid. That little turd is running like a nutcase. Mexican families make horrible neighbors. Lots of kids and they are lenient with them. They like to hang outside for hours on end, having barbecues and playing loud Spanish music. Like to have loud parties.
> 
> There is this one apartment on my block that clearly has some Mexicans living there. Probably every other day when I walk home, I see like 5-10 Mexicans hanging out having a barbecue and talking loudly in Spanish. And I saw that on Craigslist one of the apartments right next door to that building has a vacancy....hmmmmm wonder why. Must be torture to live near them.
> 
> *What is weird is I haven't seen my landlord advertise that apartment. No listing on Craigslist and no "For Rent" sign in front of the building.* He did that with the 3 other previous vacancies. Odd.....


Well, my landlord finally put up the ad on Craigslist yesterday. Weird since the apartment has been empty since the 1st. Guess he feels confident that he will fill the place in less than a week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:sigh

The kitchen sink drain is leaking again. I had a feeling it would. And now that drip tray that's under there is halfway full of water again. I told him not to fill that ****ing thing up with junk! Now all that stuff he keeps down there is wet. If there are any metal cans or anything they're probably rusted. There's probably mold growing down there. No telling how long it's been leaking.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just boiled some coffee water in my kettle and noticed the steam smells like singed hair or something.

:O

The coffee tastes OK but I wonder if I should just replace the kettle to be on the safe side. It's five years old. It's not like it hasn't already lasted longer than I thought it would.

I have to wonder if my dad had something to do with this. The kettle was fine yesterday and today it stinks. Surely he wouldn't be dumb enough to put something besides water in there?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just boiled some coffee water in my kettle and noticed the steam smells like singed hair or something.
> 
> :O
> 
> The coffee tastes OK but I wonder if I should just replace the kettle to be on the safe side. It's five years old. It's not like it hasn't already lasted longer than I thought it would.
> 
> I have to wonder if my dad had something to do with this. The kettle was fine yesterday and today it stinks. Surely he wouldn't be dumb enough to put something besides water in there?


That would depend on his genetics, right? If he has inferior genetics it must be his fault.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chevy396 said:


> That would depend on his genetics, right? If he has inferior genetics it must be his fault.


 I get it. You're bored. I can't help.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just boiled some coffee water in my kettle and noticed the steam smells like singed hair or something.


ohhh not good. I would replace it.


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I get it. You're bored. I can't help.


I watched the Hangover movies last night and all I kept saying was that guy totally reminds me of my friend Dave!


----------



## TwoMan

Jolese said:


> I like those lyrics. They are good song lyrics, but it's not good to feel desperation in reality. I mean not constantly or often.


You are right that desperation is not good to feel often or at all for that matter. I just think it is more common than most people would have you believe which is what the fake smiles are trying to conceal. I know I do it because I don't want to be thought of as living in quiet desperation.

"Dark Side of the Moon" has lots of really good lyrics like "The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older. Shorter of breath and one step closer to death". Typing that is making me feel depressed.

Care to quote some happier lyrics?


----------



## Jolese

TwoMan said:


> You are right that desperation is not good to feel often or at all for that matter. I just think it is more common than most people would have you believe which is what the fake smiles are trying to conceal. I know I do it because I don't want to be thought of as living in quiet desperation.
> 
> "Dark Side of the Moon" has lots of really good lyrics like "The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older. Shorter of breath and one step closer to death". Typing that is making me feel depressed.
> 
> Care to quote some happier lyrics?


Sorry I can't quote anything happy right now because I am not feeling capable of that. I felt great yesterday, but then today I had a major let down and I'm still angry about something else. The second thing sort of ties into the first as it makes me less capable of doing something to fix it. Just all around bad. If I was someone else I would just brush it all off and have moved on already. But I'm me. Sorry I couldn't help.

I didn't realize those lyrics were in that song - Dark side of the moon. That really IS depressing. Just try listening to something more joyful, anything upbeat. I don't know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ohhh not good. I would replace it.


 It's weird. I can't figure out where the smell is coming from. The entire inside of the kettle is stainless steel so there's nothing there that could make the water stink of burned whatever it is.

I don't know. Maybe it's the water. Maybe I should boil the water on the stove and see if it still stinks the same. :lol

It doesn't take much to make water smell weird.


----------



## TwoMan

Jolese said:


> Sorry I can't quote anything happy right now because I am not feeling capable of that. I felt great yesterday, but then today I had a major let down and I'm still angry about something else. The second thing sort of ties into the first as it makes me less capable of doing something to fix it. Just all around bad. If I was someone else I would just brush it all off and have moved on already. But I'm me. Sorry I couldn't help.
> 
> I didn't realize those lyrics were in that song - Dark side of the moon. That really IS depressing. Just try listening to something more joyful, anything upbeat. I don't know.


I hope you are feeling better or at least making progress in that direction.
By the way, the second set of lyrics I quoted are from the album "Dark Side of the Moon". The song is called "Time".
You know, I went looking through my music for some happier lyrics and they are not that easy to find. Almost everything has a downer theme to it. I never noticed that before.
I did find some nicer lyrics from a song I like by a band called Spacehog. The song is "In The Meantime".

"And in the end we shall achieve in time
The thing they call divine
And all the stars will shine for me
When all is well and well is all for all
Forever after
Living in the meantime wait and see
We love the all the all of you
Where lands are green and skies are blue
When all in all we're just like you
We love the all of you"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TwoMan said:


> You are right that desperation is not good to feel often or at all for that matter. I just think it is more common than most people would have you believe which is what the fake smiles are trying to conceal. I know I do it because I don't want to be thought of as living in quiet desperation.
> 
> "Dark Side of the Moon" has lots of really good lyrics like "The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older. Shorter of breath and one step closer to death". Typing that is making me feel depressed.
> 
> Care to quote some happier lyrics?


 Well, if those lyrics depress you, don't read the ones for Sorrow.

Seriously though. I assume those lyrics were written by Waters. It's funny that everyone talks about how crazy Syd Barrett was and yet Waters wrote some pretty disturbing stuff over the years. Especially on Animals and The Final Cut.

I think that's what really happened between Gilmour and Waters. Politics. It wasn't that they weren't "on the same side". It was that Waters was rabid and Gimour was more laid back.

EDIT -

By the way, that's (more or less) where my Pink Floyd thing started. I heard those lyrics (On DSOTM) when I was like 20 or something and was immediately transfixed by them. It was like my entire existence was reduced to a few words.

Anyway, the album has been deeply analyzed many times by different people and it's kind of awesome how much is there (or is implied).


----------



## IcedOver

This is the 50th anniversary of _Night of the Living Dead_, which was filmed near Pittsburgh where I am. I'm not a crazy fan of that film in particular, but consider _Dawn_ the best horror film. They're having a showing of _Night_ in early October in the same theater where it premiered, with cast and crew in attendance and doing a presentation. Tickets went on sale Friday morning, and I went up to the local library intending to purchase one for $50, which is doable. Then I found on the description that this is a "black tie suggested" event. That means tuxedo or at bare minimum a traditional black suit. I have neither, nor would I want to purchase or rent them. That's kind of silly and belies the blue collar ethic of Pittsburgh and the environs where the movie was shot. They must want to dissuade the regular fans, many of whom would show up with zombie makeup or shirts for the movie, from coming, even though they are the ones who have made that film and all the rest in the series what they are. Oh well, guess I won't be going. Does anyone have experience with a "black tie suggested" event that wasn't a wedding? From online info, I can't tell how strict that is. "Required" means you'll be sent away if you don't have the proper attire, but I wonder how much leeway "suggested" gives you.


----------



## TwoMan

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, if those lyrics depress you, don't read the ones for Sorrow.
> 
> Seriously though. I assume those lyrics were written by Waters. It's funny that everyone talks about how crazy Syd Barrett was and yet Waters wrote some pretty disturbing stuff over the years. Especially on Animals and The Final Cut.
> 
> I think that's what really happened between Gilmour and Waters. Politics. It wasn't that they weren't "on the same side". It was that Waters was rabid and Gimour was more laid back.
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> By the way, that's (more or less) where my Pink Floyd thing started. I heard those lyrics (On DSOTM) when I was like 20 or something and was immediately transfixed by them. It was like my entire existence was reduced to a few words.
> 
> Anyway, the album has been deeply analyzed many times by different people and it's kind of awesome how much is there (or is implied).


I really don't know that much about the personal history of the members of the band. I do know that "Dark Side of the Moon" is my favorite album of all time. In my early 20s, I once sat in a dark room listening to it with headphones while under the influence of LSD. Now that was a memorable (in a good way) experience. During the song "The Great Gig In The Sky" I could see and feel hundreds of hands descending out of a black void caressing my body. It was beautiful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TwoMan said:


> I really don't know that much about the personal history of the members of the band. I do know that "Dark Side of the Moon" is my favorite album of all time.


 I didn't either for many years. What I know about it has been picked up here and there from various places over the course of many years of living and growing with this album. Like I said. I was probably about 20 the first time I heard it. It has been a go to listen for me for 25 years.

Occasionally I get curious about what they were thinking when they created it. The answers are often deeper and more complex and fascinating than I really ever imagined. In a way, it kind of figures. They were writing more about themselves than anyone else but it just happens to be easy to interpret those same lyrics however you wish.

The first time I heard it was when I had bought my first telescope. Ironically, I had actually been looking at the moon (though that had nothing to do with why I decided to listen to it). Once I turned off all the lights and listened to it as I watched Jupiter cross the sky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> :sigh
> 
> The kitchen sink drain is leaking again. I had a feeling it would. And now that drip tray that's under there is halfway full of water again. I told him not to fill that ****ing thing up with junk! Now all that stuff he keeps down there is wet. If there are any metal cans or anything they're probably rusted. There's probably mold growing down there. No telling how long it's been leaking.


 I guess I will go get the part and fix the damn thing again. I'm really starting to hate that sink. Especially since I have old man joints now and the contortions you have to do to work on a stupid sink are painful.


----------



## NotFullyHere

I woke up this Sunday morning with an urge to try my hand at some small scale subsistence farming on my apartment balcony. I like the idea of producing my own vegetables but first let me watch some DIY YouTube videos! :smile2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just boiled some coffee water in my kettle and noticed the steam smells like singed hair or something.
> 
> :O
> 
> The coffee tastes OK but I wonder if I should just replace the kettle to be on the safe side. It's five years old. It's not like it hasn't already lasted longer than I thought it would.
> 
> I have to wonder if my dad had something to do with this. The kettle was fine yesterday and today it stinks. Surely he wouldn't be dumb enough to put something besides water in there?


 So. I just bought this. It does have some bad reviews on Amazon but it was on sale and I wanted the temperature control and the keep warm feature in a bad way so I got it. Now I hope my dad can not kill it. I showed him like 5 times how to use it but he looked a little puzzled so that scares me. :lol


----------



## Jolese

TwoMan said:


> I hope you are feeling better or at least making progress in that direction.
> By the way, the second set of lyrics I quoted are from the album "Dark Side of the Moon". The song is called "Time".
> You know, I went looking through my music for some happier lyrics and they are not that easy to find. Almost everything has a downer theme to it. I never noticed that before.
> I did find some nicer lyrics from a song I like by a band called Spacehog. The song is "In The Meantime".
> 
> "And in the end we shall achieve in time
> The thing they call divine
> And all the stars will shine for me
> When all is well and well is all for all
> Forever after
> Living in the meantime wait and see
> We love the all the all of you
> Where lands are green and skies are blue
> When all in all we're just like you
> We love the all of you"


Yes, I am feeling better with regard to just my general mood. But neither one of those issues has been addressed - I do hope to try and fix it still maybe within the next month if it IS fixable. Anyway, thanks for asking.

Yeah certain types of music, the lyrics are all gloom. You have to pay attention to the way it makes you feel. Like those closer to death lyrics you quoted, that's extremely negative, listen to that too much and you will feel very down. I like the other lyrics - you found something upbeat! That's good, keep going with positive expressions in music and you can find a way to make yourself feel better. Music really can help with mood.

I don't really have opportunities to hear too much music lately. So when I do hear something I like it's very uplifting. I also had a very negative experience with music not too long ago that just made me close a door to something I had previously enjoyed very much. Oh well, I guess that's just how it goes sometimes! Maybe I will get over that at some point and even if I don't it's still not the end of the world.


----------



## Chevy396

Gotta keep on marching. Only way out of hell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess I will go get the part and fix the damn thing again. I'm really starting to hate that sink. Especially since I have old man joints now and the contortions you have to do to work on a stupid sink are painful.


 So I got up this morning and started fixing it. Sure enough, I couldn't get the old drain off without cutting it off with a dremel. At least it wasn't 3 AM this time. So I got the new one in and started the process of testing all the joints for leaks. So I asked my dad to fill up the sink and then pull out the drain plug while I watched. He turns on the sink and walks away.

I ask him to come back and watch the sink so he says he'll be there in a minute. 5 minutes later he comes moseying along and says "Oh no! It's about to overflow!". So he turns it off and pulls the plug. I'm checking feverishly for leaks and I think I feel one. I tell him to turn the water back on so I'll have water running through the pipe. He turns it on and runs it for 15 seconds and turns it off!

:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash

I'm like "Why did you turn it off?" He says he thought that was what I wanted him to do. I tell him to turn it back on and leave it on. He turns it back on and walks away again. I tell him I need him to watch it so it doesn't almost overflow again like last time. He comes back and turns it off again!!!!!!

Took me like 3 hours just to make sure the damn thing won't leak. Every time I got my hands dry I had to get them wet again because he disappeared.

Then, 20 minutes later, I'm still down there checking for leaks and he starts hovering over me washing dishes! I mean....couldn't he wait a damn hour to do that? So I was down there and I literally had dirty dishwater dripping down on the back of my neck.

I explained to him like 5 times that it was very important to make sure there were no leaks. And he said "OK" every time I told him and then proceeded to do something that hindered the process of making sure there were no leaks.


----------



## Chevy396

The lonesome digital cowboy song...


----------



## Chevy396

With this economy it's looking like I'm coming out as the winner by deciding not to finish college.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just found a nose hair that was almost 2 inches long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

And I just trimmed my nose hairs last week. How the hell does that even happen?


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> And I just trimmed my nose hairs last week. How the hell does that even happen?


I always just yank them out.


----------



## Chevy396

Imagine you are a US soldier who has fallen behind enemy lines and been tortured. Now imagine you see an American flag flying high and suddenly you know that you are saved. I think that is why soldiers (and most Americans) are so offended by flag burning.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if the Rastafarian or his girlfriend is a hoarder. Their big balcony is completely full of crap. And their dining room window has a whole crap load of stuff in the window sill, various plants and decorations. Constantly seem to be switching out the decorations they have on their front door.

It's weird how one of them definitely wants privacy on their balcony. They have bamboo going all the way around it and on top of the bamboo, they put what looks like big scarves. Yet, the Rastafarian spends half his time in his car or just hanging around outside the building.

I can still see what's going on in their balcony though cause I'm directly above them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I wonder if the Rastafarian or his girlfriend is a hoarder. Their big balcony is completely full of crap. And their dining room window has a whole crap load of stuff in the window sill, various plants and decorations. Constantly seem to be switching out the decorations they have on their front door.
> 
> It's weird how one of them definitely wants privacy on their balcony. They have bamboo going all the way around it and on top of the bamboo, they put what looks like big scarves. Yet, the Rastafarian spends half his time in his car or just hanging around outside the building.
> 
> I can still see what's going on in their balcony though cause I'm directly above them.


 Maybe they just moved from a bigger place to a smaller place. When we lived in a bigger apartment, I bought everything big. When we moved to this condo, everything was oversized for it and I ended up having to store a bunch of junk in the garage. I have thrown stuff away and sold stuff that was too painful to throw away ($500 pair of speakers had to go because they were massive and I never used them anyway).

This would be especially true for people who moved from a house with a basement or something. You could easily accumulate a lot of junk in a basement without realizing it. My sister's basement is massive. They just have a few corners of it filled with stuff but that stuff would fill up our entire living room here.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe they just moved from a bigger place to a smaller place. When we lived in a bigger apartment, I bought everything big. When we moved to this condo, everything was oversized for it and I ended up having to store a bunch of junk in the garage. I have thrown stuff away and sold stuff that was too painful to throw away ($500 pair of speakers had to go because they were massive and I never used them anyway).
> 
> This would be especially true for people who moved from a house with a basement or something. You could easily accumulate a lot of junk in a basement without realizing it. My sister's basement is massive. They just have a few corners of it filled with stuff but that stuff would fill up our entire living room here.


I think they've been living there 5 years or so. At least the woman has.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe they just moved from a bigger place to a smaller place. When we lived in a bigger apartment, I bought everything big. When we moved to this condo, everything was oversized for it and I ended up having to store a bunch of junk in the garage. I have thrown stuff away and sold stuff that was too painful to throw away ($500 pair of speakers had to go because they were massive and I never used them anyway).
> 
> This would be especially true for people who moved from a house with a basement or something. You could easily accumulate a lot of junk in a basement without realizing it. My sister's basement is massive. They just have a few corners of it filled with stuff but that stuff would fill up our entire living room here.


I think about this a lot too. Over the years I've accumulated a lot of stuff and I've only ever lived in houses. A friend and I rented out her grandfather's place on the cheap in college and my sister and I rented a family friend's house near my mom's after that. Currently living with mom in our family home. The plan is to sell eventually but if we go apartment route it's going to be challenging...also we have 2 medium-large sized dogs. ughhh.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I think about this a lot too. Over the years I've accumulated a lot of stuff and I've only ever lived in houses. A friend and I rented out her grandfather's place on the cheap in college and my sister and I rented a family friend's house near my mom's after that. Currently living with mom in our family home. The plan is to sell eventually but if we go apartment route it's going to be challenging...also we have 2 medium-large sized dogs. ughhh.


There is this one lady I follow on Youtube. She has 5 cats, several ferrets, and one huge dog. She's never going to be able to rent an apartment with that many animals. Only can live in houses. She takes good care of her pets but her rental house must smell to high heavens since it's all carpeted.

I've also read that people with dangerous dog breeds have a hell of a time finding an apartment to rent. Many apartments have weight limits and outright ban pitbulls and rottweilers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> There is this one lady I follow on Youtube. She has 5 cats, several ferrets, and one huge dog. She's never going to be able to rent an apartment with that many animals. Only can live in houses. She takes good care of her pets but her rental house must smell to high heavens since it's all carpeted.
> 
> I've also read that people with dangerous dog breeds have a hell of a time finding an apartment to rent. Many apartments have weight limits and outright ban pitbulls and rottweilers.


 I'm pissed off because when we moved in here dogs were allowed. Then they banned all new dogs a few years ago just in time for our dog to die. We would have probably gotten another dog. We could have a cat but there's no way my mom would go for it. She hates cats. I can't really imagine my dad with a cat. :lol


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> There is this one lady I follow on Youtube. She has 5 cats, several ferrets, and one huge dog. She's never going to be able to rent an apartment with that many animals. Only can live in houses. She takes good care of her pets but her rental house must smell to high heavens since it's all carpeted.
> 
> I've also read that people with dangerous dog breeds have a hell of a time finding an apartment to rent. Many apartments have weight limits and outright ban pitbulls and rottweilers.


Yeah thankfully I don't have a pitbull anymore, only really shady parts of town accept them (like that helps the issue). Just a husky and a cattle dog mix who don't typically have breed restrictions but do fall under weight limit issues.

Some places actually won't take huskies probably caught on to their destructive tendencies. I blame sh** tenants though, some people just don't take care of where they live or train their animals so the rest of us suffer.

I'm probably going to have to stick to renting houses or house like properties anyway. I can't live without a dog lol I'm just one of those people. My pet limit is 2 I couldn't keep so many animals ugh.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm pissed off because when we moved in here dogs were allowed. Then they banned all new dogs a few years ago just in time for our dog to die. We would have probably gotten another dog. We could have a cat but there's no way my mom would go for it. She hates cats. I can't really imagine my dad with a cat. :lol


What was the impetus behind that rule? Was there a dog in the condo that was barking constantly or something?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> What was the impetus behind that rule? Was there a dog that was barking constantly or something?


 I have no idea. I think they have changed management companies (or whatever) a couple of times. Every now and then they just introduce drastic changes for no apparent reason.

You know how it goes. They probably just got tired of dealing with the additional issues caused by people with dogs. Not really sure. I never noticed any real problems. They have a lot of silly rules here. Like they're always putting up notes on the doors telling us not to prop open the entry doors for any reason. The problem with that is how the hell is one person supposed to carry in groceries when the door shuts and locks every time?

I had a couple of times when I propped it open with a 24 pack of Pepsi just so I could get everything in and someone complained I think. Idiots.


----------



## komorikun

Damn it. I broke another coffee maker (Mr. Coffee). I went to scrub it with the wand thing and the glass cracked. The opening is so damn small it's hard to get a normal sponge in there. The glass is really thin. Bought it for $10.62.

That's the 2nd one I broke in less than a year. Good thing I kept the previous broken one (Black & Decker). The previous one still works but the turn on/off button cracked. Think I'll use this one until I move which will likely be the end of October. Then I'll trash it and get a new one. That one was $19.

Weird cause the previous Mr. Coffee one I had in NYC lasted over a year even with cockroaches exploring its innards.

No more $10-20 coffee makers. ****. That's what I get for buying cheap crap.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Damn it. I broke another coffee maker (Mr. Coffee). I went to scrub it with the wand thing and the glass cracked. The opening is so damn small it's hard to get a normal sponge in there. The glass is really thin. Bought it for $10.62.
> 
> That's the 2nd one I broke in less than a year. Good thing I kept the previous broken one (Black & Decker). The previous one still works but the turn on/off button cracked. Think I'll use this one until I move which will likely be the end of October. Then I'll trash it and get a new one. That one was $19.
> 
> Weird cause the previous Mr. Coffee one I had in NYC lasted over a year even with cockroaches exploring its innards.
> 
> No more $10-20 coffee makers. ****. That's what I get for buying cheap crap.


 They are pretty much all made with the same glass. Thin glass that is (somewhat) resistant to thermal shock. Honestly, you probably aren't doing anything wrong. Modern coffee makers are just junk. Especially now that everyone is buying those Keurig things. The humble drip coffee maker is just barely clinging to life.

You won't get much more quality by spending more. Just more bells and whistles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. That was the worst sleep I've had in many years. Very weird! I usually sleep pretty well. Or if I do get up to get something to eat I feel fine. I got up feeling very bad. I went to the living room and laid on the couch and fell asleep there. I've never done that before. Ever. 

I woke up some hours later feeling very odd and out of place and not really understanding why I was on the couch (even though I remembered it).


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> They are pretty much all made with the same glass. Thin glass that is (somewhat) resistant to thermal shock. Honestly, you probably aren't doing anything wrong. Modern coffee makers are just junk. Especially now that everyone is buying those Keurig things. The humble drip coffee maker is just barely clinging to life.
> 
> You won't get much more quality by spending more. Just more bells and whistles.


Keurig pods are really expensive. I have to buy those things for work. Even if I get them in bulk from Amazon they are like 40 cents a pop. I'd never use one of those at home.

Maybe I'll get a full-sized coffee maker next time, instead of these 4-5 cups ones. I remember you mentioned before that you don't trust the small sized versions of coffee makers.

The Black & Decker one doesn't seem to have particularly thin glass and the opening of the carafe is pretty big. Not sure why the button cracked though.

The Mr. Coffee one had super thin glass. I usually just rinsed it with water after use but once a week I like to give it a good scrubbing. But the opening is so small I could barely get my hand in it.

The basket for the Black & Decker sucks though. It just has a hole, no spring.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Keurig pods are really expensive. I have to buy those things for work. Even if I get them in bulk from Amazon they are like 40 cents a pop. I'd never use one of those at home.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a full-sized coffee maker next time, instead of these 4-5 cups ones. I remember you mentioned before that you don't trust the small sized versions of coffee makers.
> 
> The Black & Decker one doesn't seem to have particularly thin glass and the opening of the carafe is pretty big. Not sure why the button cracked though.
> 
> The Mr. Coffee one had super thin glass. I usually just rinsed it with water after use but once a week I like to give it a good scrubbing. But the opening is so small I could barely get my hand in it.
> 
> The basket for the Black & Decker sucks though. It just has a hole, no spring.


 If you don't usually pour any coffee before it's done brewing, you don't really need the spring stopper. Although it probably will drip on the plate and make occasionally scrubbing the plate necessary.

I have completely switched over to this....










That way I just heat the water with a kettle and make one cup of coffee at a time. It's kind of a pain in the butt but you get used to it. Coffee tastes nicer too. More flavorful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So now the garage door opener is working intermittently. Thought it was the remote battery. Replaced that. Still doesn't work. Only works sometimes. Now my mother is upset that she might have to pay a repair man. I told her months ago she should probably reinstate the insurance to get things fixed before something major happens. She fought me on it and I gave up and now she'll just have to deal with it. She's lucky when the AC went out a year ago that it was just the capacitor and she didn't have to buy a whole new system.


----------



## twitchy666

*I have seen all people as incompetents*

now I like Dunning-Kruger

I want to show this to my psychologist...

this bracket I see non-existent (of-nø-value type of profession) = Recruiters too!>

she linked to me via her brother who was a mate at school. we sailed a lot - dinghies & yachts

the brother & sis snow resort - they skied. I snowboarded 1st time. I met their family a lot. Xmas!

she allocated to me at hospital - and her mum - in same profession I regard.

I guess they gain experience with people. beyond just whiffy qualifications. as me: database experience.. in real world. therefore I have hope with her. she knows other pro psychologists I know from hospital.

the treatment I need?? comes from myself. don't need assistance. experience. Respect to/from mum & dad of the brother & sis. she single. parents like me. but no one wants an unemployed person. not enuff in common. 
But I get to live with someone daily; my life'll get better. her too? she get me into a job somehow? occupational psychologist. that's her profession. not mine. she fight the recruiters for me? shoot 'em up.

I sell my home to move with her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So now the garage door opener is working intermittently. Thought it was the remote battery. Replaced that. Still doesn't work. Only works sometimes. Now my mother is upset that she might have to pay a repair man. I told her months ago she should probably reinstate the insurance to get things fixed before something major happens. She fought me on it and I gave up and now she'll just have to deal with it. She's lucky when the AC went out a year ago that it was just the capacitor and she didn't have to buy a whole new system.


 Well, I finally got it to work. For now. I think it needs a new remote. Figures Sears is going out of business soon and this is a Craftsman unit. The remotes will probably be impossible to get eventually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have an awful headache. Have had all day but it's getting worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have an awful headache. Have had all day but it's getting worse.


 So I am just now getting over that same headache. I had that damn thing for like 2 days in a row. And it sucked THE WHOLE TIME!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I bought 3 whole, ENTIRE drain screens for the kitchen sink so there would be one in each drain AT ALL TIMES to keep garbage from going down the drain and clogging it up. Every time I go in there ALL THREE OF THEM are in the ****ing dishwasher! 

Who the absolute HELL washes a sink strainer every day? WHO? It's a ****ing sink strainer! We're not eating off of it. It's entire purpose is to be there to catch debris that you don't want in the damn drain!

Even if he wants to wash them occasionally, fine. But ALL of them? Every day? What is the ****ing purpose of even having them if they're never in the sink?


----------



## IcedOver

Finally met my next-door neighbor, a woman who looks to be in her early 30s and who has been in the place for over a year. I never met the guy who was before her for a year. I had seen her in the parking lot but never had the courage to introduce myself. I figured it was awkward enough, and I could hear her going back and forth to the laundry, so I went out.


----------



## IcedOver

I can't stand the whole cell phone culture, yet two years ago I got a used smartphone. I upgraded to a newer used one last year, on which I could download apps. Then recently that phone had problems with its screen, so I got another used one. I justify it by the fact that I don't have internet at home, so I might as well have this. If I had internet, I would just get a basic Tracfone again. Still, I spend too much time looking at it; guess I have no reason to silently mock people on buses or wherever who are hypnotized by theirs. This new phone is just another on which I can not receive messages from anybody.


----------



## komorikun

I'm going to pray now that whoever's (whosever?) cigarette smoking I've been smelling gets lung cancer. The sooner the better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm going to pray now that whoever's (whosever?) cigarette smoking I've been smelling gets lung cancer. The sooner the better.


 I'm surprised anyone even still smokes actual cigarettes. I'd have done the e cig thing without hesitation if it was as well developed as it is now when I was smoking. Though I guess there's a small reason to fear a made in China e cig blowing up in your face or vaporizing it's carcinogenic guts to mix in with the vapor so you can bathe your lungs in it.


----------



## MCHB

komorikun said:


> I'm going to pray now that whoever's (whosever?) cigarette smoking I've been smelling gets lung cancer. The sooner the better.


It sucks that worksafe **** on beards at work but it's awesome that smoking is no longer allowed in the shop.


----------



## MCHB

My folks Siamese cat passed away a little while ago. He lived for over 16 years and when I lived with my folks we always hung out. He'd hang out under my bedsheets completely content until he wanted out and then would start clawing at my leg lol.


Losing him was hard on my folks (especially my mom) but for me I knew he was getting old and knowing the lifespan of a cat I knew his time was coming. The dude lived a long and happy life. I remember when he was small enough to fit in one of my hats...


I remember when I started working again I'd get off late and he'd be at the door to greet me and would be the ultimate pest for attention lol. Of course I always gave in!


----------



## stratsp

I wish therapy could be free .... Or at least if we could get an initial analysis for free.... Why does medical health in general have to be so d*mn expensive.


----------



## pianist

Got invited to a family members wedding, I really don't want to go because it's so frigging embarrassing being single, I've always been single; live like a loser. I know I should say "who cares" to myself. But I'm not a good person, and as such I really want to kill myself rather than show my loser face to my family at a gathering.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

stratsp said:


> Why does medical health in general have to be so d*mn expensive.


 Because it's ran by human beings. People love to talk about love and flowers and peace and happiness. Most of those people charge as much as they can get for their time.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Well, my landlord finally put up the ad on Craigslist yesterday. Weird since the apartment has been empty since the 1st. Guess he feels confident that he will fill the place in less than a week.


It's September 1st and no one has moved in yet. My landlord's initial advert was $2800 but he has now lowered it to $2600. Maybe filling a 3 bedroom apartment is more difficult than filling a 1 bedroom?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's September 1st and no one has moved in yet. My landlord's initial advert was $2800 but he has now lowered it to $2600. *Maybe filling a 3 bedroom apartment is more difficult than filling a 1 bedroom?*


 Probably that. It depends on where you live but even small families would probably be more likely to go for 2 bedrooms if it's cheaper.

2800 is also a lot of money for rent. I guess that depends on the area but it sounds really steep for anything less than a brand new apartment.


----------



## Nekobasu

I need to hire someone for my company, I am getting swamped and need someone to help.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> The stingy engineer is here again, aka my slumlord. Probably working on the empty 3 bedroom apartment. Wonder if he will notice the orange cones.
> 
> Got woken up at 9am by the 4 little brats that belong to that dopey old dad in the neighboring building. Two were on bikes, one was on a scooter, and another was on a skateboard. So freaking loud. I got another look at the dad. He looks way too old to have such young kids. No wonder he's not able to watch them properly. Probably doesn't have the energy for it. His hair is completely grey. Must be in his 50s.
> 
> I will now pray that the kids will get run over by a dump truck.


Oh joy!!! The dopey old dad and his 4 little turds are moving!!! They got a huge moving truck next to their apartment building!!


----------



## komorikun

I won't have to hear their squeaky little voices at 8am on Saturday morning anymore!! I can sleep in till noon peacefully.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh joy!!! The dopey old dad and his 4 little turds are moving!!! They got a huge moving truck next to their apartment building!!





komorikun said:


> I won't have to hear their squeaky little voices at 8am on Saturday morning anymore!! I can sleep in till noon peacefully.


 Now now. You know it's just a matter of time before something else noisy and annoying transpires. Perfect is too perfect to be expected to last.


----------



## funnynihilist

One thing they never teach you as a kid is that life is boring and tedious. They blow the sunshine right up your rectum.
Just listen to how people talk to kids. Turn on a children's tv show and hear how they all talk in high excited voices.
They polish the turd real good.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Now now. You know it's just a matter of time before something else noisy and annoying transpires. Perfect is too perfect to be expected to last.


Well, I'll still be woken up at 7am on Mondays by the garbage truck (recyclables one). When I go apartment hunting again, I'll try to find an apartment where the bedroom window doesn't overlook the garbage bins.

My window isn't super close the garbage bins but close enough to hear it. There is one window of another apartment that is right next to the bins. And another window above that one. Must be even more awful. Like when people throw out their recyclables, it makes this horrible glass on glass, metal on metal noise. LOUD.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Well, I'll still be woken up at 7am on Mondays by the garbage truck (recyclables one). When I go apartment hunting again, I'll try to find an apartment where the bedroom window doesn't overlook the garbage bins.
> 
> My window isn't super close the garbage bins but close enough to hear it. There is one window of another apartment that is right next to the bins. And another window above that one. Must be even more awful. Like when people throw out their recyclables, it makes this horrible glass on glass, metal on metal noise. LOUD.


 The dumpsters at my place are all the way on the other side of the building and I can still hear it plain as day when the truck runs. These garbage trucks are the size of a rail car and when they drop the dumpster it makes a huge thud that sounds like thunder and you can feel it through the ground. Then the truck back up and makes this godawful siren noise as it's doing it.

Hell, you can even hear it when they're doing it completely on the other side of the complex. I tend to sleep like a log though. If it wakes me up it's only until it's over and then I go right back out. That's a blessing and a curse though because that's the same thing that makes me not be able to live on a schedule. I can't get up consistently when alarms go off.


----------



## peacelizard

Christ, it's hard to find motivation to do things sometimes. Not just being lazy, 'cause there are things I really need to work on


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> The dumpsters at my place are all the way on the other side of the building and I can still hear it plain as day when the truck runs. These garbage trucks are the size of a rail car and when they drop the dumpster it makes a huge thud that sounds like thunder and you can feel it through the ground. Then the truck back up and makes this godawful siren noise as it's doing it.
> 
> Hell, you can even hear it when they're doing it completely on the other side of the complex. I tend to sleep like a log though. If it wakes me up it's only until it's over and then I go right back out. That's a blessing and a curse though because that's the same thing that makes me not be able to live on a schedule. I can't get up consistently when alarms go off.


I never heard the garbage trucks in my previous apartment building. Maybe cause they don't use dumpsters there? Or cause my apartment faced the courtyard AND I was on the 6th floor. The higher up you are, the less you hear. Dogs weren't allowed in that building and there were virtually no families living there so not many people ever used the courtyard. It was all studios and tiny 1-bedrooms, so almost no families. Mostly old people and younger single people. But not party type single people since the area was a boring area, not a hip area where fun, partying types would live.

The traffic noise was bad though. But after a while traffic noise sounds like the ocean.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> The dumpsters at my place are all the way on the other side of the building and I can still hear it plain as day when the truck runs. These garbage trucks are the size of a rail car and when they drop the dumpster it makes a huge thud that sounds like thunder and you can feel it through the ground. Then the truck back up and makes this godawful siren noise as it's doing it.
> 
> Hell, you can even hear it when they're doing it completely on the other side of the complex. I tend to sleep like a log though. If it wakes me up it's only until it's over and then I go right back out. That's a blessing and a curse though because that's the same thing that makes me not be able to live on a schedule. I can't get up consistently when alarms go off.


Same here, if I'm not in a dead sleep they wake me up every Monday morning. They're monstrously loud and it's exactly as you say, when dropping the bin it's as loud as thunder. They use the mechanical arm thing to pick up the trash cans so I imagine the device is particularly loud. I've never actually sat and watched though so not sure exactly where all the racket comes from lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Same here, if I'm not in a dead sleep they wake me up every Monday morning. They're monstrously loud and it's exactly as you say, when dropping the bin it's as loud as thunder. They use the mechanical arm thing to pick up the trash cans so I imagine the device is particularly loud. I've never actually sat and watched though so not sure exactly where all the racket comes from lol


 Garbage trucks are weird. From a distance, they look large but you don't really get an idea of how massive they really are until you're close to one or you see how huge they are beside a car. I was walking through the lot one day as the garbage truck was driving away and he blew right past me going pretty fast and it was pretty scary. It was like a tugboat on wheels. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The traffic noise was bad though. But after a while traffic noise sounds like the ocean.


 Yep. I grew up (partially) by a pretty busy road and you could hear the droning of tires all hours of the day and night. I got so used to it that I actually find it soothing. Or at least I did back then. Now I pretty much prefer dead silence when I can get it. I do have constant background noise because of my aquarium pump though. And I often just leave my PC to put itself into sleep mode so it runs until it doesn't.

But yeah. The traffic noise. I still get that same feeling when I hear tires on pavement off in the distance late at night. When it's the only thing you can hear.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

These two -






Awww.


----------



## peacelizard

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yep. I grew up (partially) by a pretty busy road and you could hear the droning of tires all hours of the day and night. I got so used to it that I actually find it soothing. Or at least I did back then. Now I pretty much prefer dead silence when I can get it. I do have constant background noise because of my aquarium pump though. And I often just leave my PC to put itself into sleep mode so it runs until it doesn't.
> 
> But yeah. The traffic noise. I still get that same feeling when I hear tires on pavement off in the distance late at night. When it's the only thing you can hear.


What kind of aquarium?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

peacelizard said:


> What kind of aquarium?


 Just a betta tank.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

> God. Another doctor's appointment. It pisses me off too because I know he's going to want to do the bloodwork and I didn't fast. I tried but I didn't make it. I got super hungry in the middle of the night and my blood sugar was 68. I was like "**** this ****. I'm eating".
> 
> And I had to force myself to stay up too because I was worried I wouldn't wake up in time if I didn't. Alarms don't wake me reliably. So I'm going to be dead tired, hungry, agitated and not really wanting to be there. I bet my blood pressure will be way up too. It has been both recent times I went. It's usually normal when I take it but I hate going to the doctor and that spikes it, I think. I'm sure I will have to tell him what my BP usually is because he's gonna be all worried and saying "Not good! Not good! And your cholesterol is still sky high! Not good!" :lol
> 
> Oh man. I can't wait for this to be done. Also my prescriptions are all out of whack because I have only been taking one when the prescription was calculated for two a day. I wasn't thinking so I didn't tell him I felt like I only needed one a day so that's how I have been taking it. Now that prescription runs longer than the other and he can see that when he looks on his computer. I guess I will have to try and get him to change it and hope he doesn't mess it up even worse or get mad and start arguing with me. I can hardly understand what he says anyway because of his accent. I know he's gonna want the blood because my cholesterol was still up last time.
> 
> So tempted to go to sleep a few hours but I can't.


 So it's done. The doctor put me on blood pressure med even though I told him my blood pressure is usually pretty normal at home. Actually, it's usually something like 104/74. I think he's freaking out over the fact that the top number is in the 140s whenever I go to the doctor. He thinks my machine is wrong. Which it isn't because the last time I went back to his office a few days later to check my BP and took the machine I used with me. The numbers matched exactly.

So he finally diverted his rationale to the fact that I'm T2 diabetic and the BP med protects your kidneys and he usually puts diabetics on a low dose of BP med anyway for that purpose. Which sounded reasonable to me and I didn't argue with him. I did not want to piss him off. He's usually not too friendly anyway. This time he wasn't busy and I got in to see him as soon as I arrived. Which has never happened as long as I've been going there (since the 90s).

I have to admit my heart rate has been a lot better since I started the BP med. It is usually in the 80s (at least) and often goes up to like 114 for no reason (I didn't tell him that). Today it has been in the low 70s and as low as 63. Which is definitely unusual for me. I bought a pulse thing for my finger a while back just for the purpose of keeping an eye on the heart rate.

So, I guess as long as it's a low dose. I kind of feel like he's fishing for things to treat though. I probably do need BP meds but he's been kind of riding me about it for longer than my numbers have been abnormal.

Pulse machine...










I like it. Only had it a few weeks. Seems accurate against the cheap one my parents have. Has nice features.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, got the new remotes for the garage today. They work. We'll see how long this lasts. I put one of them away in my room because I'm sure my dad will eventually break the other one. I told him not to put it way up in the top of the closet because it will end up getting dropped over and over like the old one did. He said OK but I just now looked and there it is in the same spot in the top of the closet. I'll bet it will be nonfunctional within a year.

That's part of his odd OCD thing. Like if he finds a light on in the middle of the night he will always turn it off. If I leave the ceiling fan on low to help circulate air at night, he will get up in the middle of the night just to go turn it off. No other reason. I've seen him do it. He gets up, comes out, goes to the dining room, turns off the fan and goes back to bed. Doesn't make a stop at the bathroom. Nothing. And it doesn't save electricity because he goes and turns the AC down to 73 before he goes to bed so that runs for hours until I can't take it anymore and turn it off. 

If he walks by the microwave and it has a few seconds left on the timer, he pushes the reset button every single time. If he finds a spray bottle somewhere that is still set to on, he will turn it off every single time. You cannot find a spray bottle of anything in this house that isn't set to off. It's unbelievably irritating when there's a bottle of something that gets used like five times a day and you have to turn the damn thing on every single time because he runs right in behind you and turns it off as soon as you put it down. And it never fails. It doesn't change when he's in bed. If you use that bottle and sit it on the counter at 1 AM and come back at 3 AM, it will be turned off again. And it's just like......WHY? You know? Why? Why? What exactly is the damn purpose of turning off a spray bottle that you always use every day? Or any spray bottle that doesn't spray sulfuric acid, for that matter? Is it accidentally going to spray itself dry if it's turned on? FUKKK!

He also turns the water kettle at a weird sideways angle that bugs me every time he gets a chance. I turn it back and it's right back at that bizarre angle the next time I see it. He still washes ALL of the sink strainers and dish brushes so often that they're never there when you need them. We have two brushes and 3 drain screens and they're all in the dishwasher right now as I write this. And they haven't even been used!

But....I mean....you don't NEED to wash a sink strainer anyway unless it gets gunked up. If it's clear, it's not hurting anything to leave it where it is! You're just washing dishes off to put them in the dishwasher! A dirty strainer is not going to have any impact AT ALL on having clean dishes! If it isn't there the drains are gonna get plugged up with garbage.

If I say even the slightest thing about any of this stuff, he acts like he gets offended and still does it anyway so there's just no point. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Great. I just checked my BP and it was 92/57. And that's on the lowest possible dose of this med. And I haven't taken one since yesterday morning.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I don’t get bad razor burn/bumps


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was just thinking about spiders earlier and how I haven't really hardly seen any in the house this year. A couple hours later I was doing dishes and picked up a pot scrubber and there was a big *** spider under it! :O

He promptly started trying to get on me like they do and I ran away. Of all the places for a spider to be, really. That's the last place I would really ever expect to find one.


----------



## IcedOver

In general I think I can work/function with my OCD. It's been kicking my butt this year, though. Without giving any details, the latest thing is that I may force myself to buy the same thing I already bought and sell the one I have, all because I didn't do something "right". For me OCD is about "perfectionism" to a certain extent, and in some things. It's worse when you think you did something right/well, then find out you didn't, or overlooked something.


----------



## nubly

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I was just thinking about spiders earlier and how I haven't really hardly seen any in the house this year. A couple hours later I was doing dishes and picked up a pot scrubber and there was a big *** spider under it! :O
> 
> He promptly started trying to get on me like they do and I ran away. Of all the places for a spider to be, really. That's the last place I would really ever expect to find one.


You really ran away from a spider?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevy396

My cute little Asian neurologist should open an erectile dysfunction clinic. She'd make all of them hard again.


----------



## komorikun

I feel inspired again. Let us all pray now. Pray that my step-monster, Ann, dies.


----------



## komorikun

Amen.


----------



## hypestyle

........................?????????????

some... nasty thoughts expressed... why?


----------



## IcedOver

Tom Hanks is playing Mister Rogers in a movie that's shooting a block from my office (I don't know if he's in these scenes). Will I get a glimpse of Mr. Hanks while he's in Pittsburgh? Probably not. We have had a lot of movies shoot here, but aside from spotting Christopher Nolan and Anne Hathaway (I think it was her; it was so far) from afar when I purposely visited the set of _The Dark Knight Rises_, and watching the Batplane chase the rogue Batmobile, I have been a day late and a dollar short when it comes to witnessing any action or spotting any big directors or actors.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> So. I just bought this. It does have some bad reviews on Amazon but it was on sale and I wanted the temperature control and the keep warm feature in a bad way so I got it. Now I hope my dad can not kill it. I showed him like 5 times how to use it but he looked a little puzzled so that scares me. :lol


 So, I have been enjoying the hell out of this thing since I got it but I finally did something wrong. I decided to descale it with water and vinegar (like I always did with my old kettle without issue).

I guess I overfilled it. I set it to boil with the vinegar and water and came back and found water all over the place. Including all over the electronic parts on the base. :O

Apparently the water bubbled up out of the spout.

I unplugged it quickly and left it to dry for a couple hours. Plugged it back in and it seems to be fine. Will probably just leave it to dry for at least another 8 hours or so. I don't know. If it didn't fry anything right away, maybe it will be fine. Unless the electronics compartment is sealed and watertight I don't see how it didn't get water inside there. I knew something like that was going to happen. How? I'm a pessimist. I said "The only thing I could see that would go wrong is this part might get wet. That would suck"


----------



## MCHB

It's Friday! I have beer. Everything is awesome!


----------



## 0589471

MCHB said:


> It's Friday! I have beer. Everything is awesome!


Me, right now  :drunk


----------



## komorikun

I really, really hate carpet. It's just dirty and gross. Whoever invented carpet should be ashamed. 

But something like 70-80% of apartments are carpeted. Then because I don't make much money, I can only get apartments at the very low end of things. Really limits options.


----------



## LostinReverie

Hey peeps


----------



## WillYouStopDave

LostinReverie said:


> Hey peeps


 WB

:squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> WB


Why thank you. Now stop it already &#128513;


----------



## peacelizard

komorikun said:


> I really, really hate carpet. It's just dirty and gross. Whoever invented carpet should be ashamed.
> 
> But something like 70-80% of apartments are carpeted. Then because I don't make much money, I can only get apartments at the very low end of things. Really limits options.


Yeah, true, but walking at hardwood at night barefoot sucks


----------



## komorikun

peacelizard said:


> Yeah, true, but walking at hardwood at night barefoot sucks


Doesn't really bother me. Only time I experienced cold feet inside was when I lived in a house in San Francisco. Only turned on the central heat 3 hours a day because it was expensive to heat up a 2 story house. Probably $500 a month plus if we left the heat on most of the time. That house was carpeted but my toes turned blue a few times when I walked in the kitchen.

Everywhere else I've lived has either been in a relatively warm climate, the heating was decent, or it was an upstairs apartment. My hands get cold easily but not my feet.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> It's September 1st and no one has moved in yet. My landlord's initial advert was $2800 but he has now lowered it to $2600. Maybe filling a 3 bedroom apartment is more difficult than filling a 1 bedroom?


Oh god. I thought someone would be moving in October 1st since no one moved in September 1st. But nope.....they moved in today. Not sure which are the actual tenants or friends helping them move in, but I've seen a white woman, a black woman, and a white guy going up and down the stairs with furniture. As expected a family didn't move into that dump. Roommate situation again. Whether they are college students or not, I can't say. Look to be in their 20s though.

I was puzzled why the landlord had taken down the Craigslist advert. Thought maybe he had given up for the time being while the balcony was being worked on. Unusual to move in mid-month.

So it's back to loud thuds above me and my chandelier shaking. Thud, thud, thud.


----------



## komorikun

Wonder when would be the best time to move. When would the rents get the cheapest and landlords the most desperate? I've been doing tons of google searches for this info but it seems to depend on the city and I can't find info on my city in particular.

*November 1st or December 1st? * I know winter is definitely cheaper than summer but which exact month is the trough? People don't like moving around the holidays especially since they are busy with family. Lucky me, I have no family really so I don't give a flying **** about the holidays.

Don't want to move January 1st since moving New Year's Day sucks. No one wants to help you move on that day since everyone will be recovering from their hangover. And I will very busy in December with work, so I will be too pooped to do apartment hunting. We have to do 4 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks. Nor do I want to stay in this dump that long. So it's 11-1-18 or 12-1-18.

https://www.renthop.com/studies/national/best-time-of-year-to-rent


----------



## MCHB

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Me, right now  :drunk


Woot! :grin2:


----------



## komorikun

Just ran into one of the girls moving in. She was blocking the steps to the entrance with some huge piece of furniture she was leaning on. So I was like "sorry!!" She moved out of the way and said she was taking a break. Not the best spot to take a break.... 

Saw a car with Iowa plates out front and a Uhaul next to it. So many midwesterners moving here. There's also a big car I see in our apartment's parking area that has Wisconsin plates. Says "America's Dairyland"...hahahahahahaha. So dorky.

Also I think I may have run into them when I crossed this little bridge that goes over the railroad tracks. They were going in the opposite direction. Not sure if it was them or not. They were carrying groceries. Wonder why they walked to the supermarket. Clearly at least one of them drives.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Oh god. I thought someone would be moving in October 1st since no one moved in September 1st. But nope.....they moved in today. Not sure which are the actual tenants or friends helping them move in, but I've seen a white woman, a black woman, and a white guy going up and down the stairs with furniture. As expected a family didn't move into that dump. Roommate situation again. Whether they are college students or not, I can't say. Look to be in their 20s though.
> 
> I was puzzled why the landlord had taken down the Craigslist advert. Thought maybe he had given up for the time being while the balcony was being worked on. Unusual to move in mid-month.
> 
> So it's back to loud thuds above me and my chandelier shaking. Thud, thud, thud.


Guess they got a good deal though. Original price was $2,800. Then the landlord lowered it to $2,600. Then he lowered it again to $2,400. 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom apartment. One of the bedrooms is huge. The college boys had 2 guys in that room. I saw 2 beds in there.

I went up there once when I got locked out of my apartment and the cute, short guy helped me with bus fare (to get to the landlord's place) and lent me his grinch pajama pants. I was thinking to swing down from their balcony to my balcony cause often I don't lock the sliding glass door. First he took me to the balcony off their living room. I looked down and was like....that's not my balcony. So he took me to the huge bedroom. That's when I figured out that I'm right below their bedrooms. The poor guy across the hall is below their living room and kitchen. Must be way noisier for him and the Asian girls that were there before. Footstep noise. And that annoying big, ugly, blonde guy that used to scream like a banshee.


----------



## LostinReverie

Anyone know why I can’t start new threads on here? Keeps giving me an error message.


----------



## MCHB

90 day suspension from driving (DUI) >_<


I ****ed up...


----------



## komorikun

A few times at night I've heard something run above me. I don't think it's human. Cat or dog. Not sure which.


----------



## IcedOver

It's been continuously fascinating to me how someone can send you a message in response to your personals ad, then not reply again. They reach out to you, you reply with a simple "Hi, thanks for your message. Tell me about yourself." Then no reply back from them. It's amazing.


----------



## stratsp

IcedOver said:


> It's been continuously fascinating to me how someone can send you a message in response to your personals ad, then not reply again. They reach out to you, you reply with a simple "Hi, thanks for your message. Tell me about yourself." Then no reply back from them. It's amazing.


Well I do not know why everyone does it... but let me tell you my reason why I have done it...Some times when emotions are really high and I was very very lonely, depressed and angry about my lack of ability to communicate with people and make friends, I look at some personals ad and think I can talk to him/her and after hours of arguing and discussing in my mind I come with up a good enough response I send it out. But if/when the person responds I get scared even more... I loose my vocabulary ... my throat dries out and I start thinking of what to say and how to respond... but by then generally days have passed and I decide it is no longer acceptable to respond...

It is not always easy.....couple of times I have even setup personal ads but the samething as above happens when someone responds


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So we bought this sloped drain board for the kitchen. The idea is you put it by the sink with the sloped end pointing towards the sink so the water drains into the sink.

Cool, right?

Yesterday, I go in there and I notice that my dad has turned it around backwards so that the slope was pointing away from the sink and off the end of the counter. Obviously, any draining that's going to happen with that setup is going to be that the water is going to go on the carpet in the dining room.

W?T?F?

:con

I really hope this isn't going to be another one of his odd habits like turning the shower head upside down (pointing at the drywall). The whole idea is convenience. He has this habit of going out of his way to make things not happen the way they're supposed to. :bash


----------



## IcedOver

I still can't decide whether I want to go to this 50th anniversary screening of _Night of the Living Dead_ Friday of next week. It's with cast and crew, and is at a large theater that normally has lower-tiered live shows, sometimes off-Broadway level. It's where the movie premiered 50 years ago. They say on the website listing that it is a "black tie suggested" event, but the coordinator at the venue told me it is not mandatory, that they expect different attire. While I would not buy a new suit or rent a tuxedo for this (especially since I'm going solo), I would want to wear something at least presentable. I have no sense of fashion, though (I've never even thought of the idea of what matches what).

I have an old coat which I thought was a suit coat but which is likely just a sportcoat. It's dark gray with I guess a cross-hatch pattern. Does anybody know what I could wear with that? Would it be black suit-type pants with a white shirt? They say "black tie", but does that literally mean a black tie?

It's weird that this event has a lot of tickets left unsold. I thought most seats would be pretty well gone, but from the seating chart, most look unsold. I'll bet the "black tie" mention is dissuading people from coming.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is what I like...










That's the kind of place I spent a lot of my time growing up (Not the actual place but it looks a lot like it). Ironically, I probably couldn't spend much time there now because my back would start hurting with no place to sit down. It's funny I don't remember back pain until I moved to the suburbs.

Funny. I never owned a gun when I used to go out like that but I wouldn't feel safe out there without one knowing what I know now. Mainly, I'd worry about bears.

It's funny that when I first moved into a more urban area I didn't mind being in the midst of so many people as much. But over the years it's just gotten to where it almost feels oppressive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is more or less how I've been living since 14...










It's a love it but hate it kind of thing. Complete privacy inside. No privacy at all outside.


----------



## SplendidBob

WillYouStopDave said:


> So it's done. The doctor put me on blood pressure med even though I told him my blood pressure is usually pretty normal at home. Actually, it's usually something like 104/74. I think he's freaking out over the fact that the top number is in the 140s whenever I go to the doctor. He thinks my machine is wrong. Which it isn't because the last time I went back to his office a few days later to check my BP and took the machine I used with me. The numbers matched exactly.
> 
> So he finally diverted his rationale to the fact that I'm T2 diabetic and the BP med protects your kidneys and he usually puts diabetics on a low dose of BP med anyway for that purpose. Which sounded reasonable to me and I didn't argue with him. I did not want to piss him off. He's usually not too friendly anyway. This time he wasn't busy and I got in to see him as soon as I arrived. Which has never happened as long as I've been going there (since the 90s).
> 
> I have to admit my heart rate has been a lot better since I started the BP med. It is usually in the 80s (at least) and often goes up to like 114 for no reason (I didn't tell him that). Today it has been in the low 70s and as low as 63. Which is definitely unusual for me. I bought a pulse thing for my finger a while back just for the purpose of keeping an eye on the heart rate.
> 
> So, I guess as long as it's a low dose. I kind of feel like he's fishing for things to treat though. I probably do need BP meds but he's been kind of riding me about it for longer than my numbers have been abnormal.
> 
> Pulse machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. Only had it a few weeks. Seems accurate against the cheap one my parents have. Has nice features.


Late on this but, ask for a 24 hour bp test if you have low bp at home.

http://www.bloodpressureuk.org/BloodPressureandyou/Medicaltests/Whitecoateffect


----------



## MCHB

Being street level (albiet forced to be) is fascinating...I only bike to and from work (at work I lock my bike under the stairs that go up to the office but due to a lack of places to lock my bike around town I'm less than enthusiastic so I walk) but it's easier to observe everything at a walking pace.


----------



## MCHB

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is what I like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the kind of place I spent a lot of my time growing up (Not the actual place but it looks a lot like it). Ironically, I probably couldn't spend much time there now because my back would start hurting with no place to sit down. It's funny I don't remember back pain until I moved to the suburbs.
> 
> Funny. I never owned a gun when I used to go out like that but I wouldn't feel safe out there without one knowing what I know now. Mainly, I'd worry about bears.
> 
> It's funny that when I first moved into a more urban area I didn't mind being in the midst of so many people as much. But over the years it's just gotten to where it almost feels oppressive.


My happy place! :3


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Oh joy!!! The dopey old dad and his 4 little turds are moving!!! They got a huge moving truck next to their apartment building!!





komorikun said:


> I won't have to hear their squeaky little voices at 8am on Saturday morning anymore!! I can sleep in till noon peacefully.


Got woken up by them again (11am but still....)!! And they moved out a month ago!!

I think that guy was paying rent for 2 places in September. Cause today he came with a van (and his 4 little crotchfruit) to take out odds and ends.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> crotchfruit


 You always come up with colourful new ways to refer to things. This by far is a favourite.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You always come up with colourful new ways to refer to things. This by far is a favourite.


I didn't come up with it. I'm a copycat.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I didn't come up with it. I'm a copycat.


haha well I have never heard it before so, I still credit you


----------



## komorikun

*Thud thud thud thud*

I like to yell "Fat _ss!" when my upstairs neighbors walk or run heavily. So loud. I think it's the female roommate(s) that live in the big bedroom above me. Hope she can hear me and has a body complex.


----------



## IcedOver

Earlier today my mom and dad's cat passed. She was especially old - 18 years, and they got her when she was a year or so old in November of '01. My mom called me to say the cat wasn't doing well, and she was trying to find an emergency place to at least look at her. Then it became that she might have to be put down, so I wanted to come over. She picked me up, but when we got over their place, the cat had passed, alone, which is sad. We didn't have any warning because she had been fine yesterday. She used to be pretty fat, but in the last 1-2 years had dropped the weight to be skin and bones. However, she still got around very well, up and down steps.

She was a steady part of our family, very vocal, and will be missed quite a lot.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I like to yell "Fat _ss!" when my upstairs neighbors walk or run heavily. So loud. I think it's the female roommate(s) that live in the big bedroom above me. Hope she can hear me and has a complex.


God, those suckers sure do screw around with their balcony that is above me. Wonder why they focus on that balcony (off the big bedroom) and not the one connected to their living room.

First they put up fairy lights on the balcony rail, then a planter that hangs on the rail, later some sort of potted plant/tree. Now I hear loud banging noises. Certainly doing way more with that deck than the college boys ever did. Suppose cause it's mostly girls living there. They're nesting.

I'm just glad it's too cold now to hang out outside. Won't be warm enough until May.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Earlier today my mom and dad's cat passed. She was especially old - 18 years, and they got her when she was a year or so old in November of '01. My mom called me to say the cat wasn't doing well, and she was trying to find an emergency place to at least look at her. Then it became that she might have to be put down, so I wanted to come over. She picked me up, but when we got over their place, the cat had passed, alone, which is sad. We didn't have any warning because she had been fine yesterday. She used to be pretty fat, but in the last 1-2 years had dropped the weight to be skin and bones. However, she still got around very well, up and down steps.
> 
> She was a steady part of our family, very vocal, and will be missed quite a lot.


That's pretty old for a kitty. She must have been well-taken care of. Good she was pretty healthy until the end. Better than suffering for a long time.


----------



## firestar

IcedOver said:


> Earlier today my mom and dad's cat passed. She was especially old - 18 years, and they got her when she was a year or so old in November of '01. My mom called me to say the cat wasn't doing well, and she was trying to find an emergency place to at least look at her. Then it became that she might have to be put down, so I wanted to come over. She picked me up, but when we got over their place, the cat had passed, alone, which is sad. We didn't have any warning because she had been fine yesterday. She used to be pretty fat, but in the last 1-2 years had dropped the weight to be skin and bones. However, she still got around very well, up and down steps.
> 
> She was a steady part of our family, very vocal, and will be missed quite a lot.


That sucks. I'm sorry to hear that. Our family's cat is around that age and I'm not looking forward to losing him.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

IcedOver said:


> Earlier today my mom and dad's cat passed. She was especially old - 18 years, and they got her when she was a year or so old in November of '01. My mom called me to say the cat wasn't doing well, and she was trying to find an emergency place to at least look at her. Then it became that she might have to be put down, so I wanted to come over. She picked me up, but when we got over their place, the cat had passed, alone, which is sad. We didn't have any warning because she had been fine yesterday. She used to be pretty fat, but in the last 1-2 years had dropped the weight to be skin and bones. However, she still got around very well, up and down steps.
> 
> She was a steady part of our family, very vocal, and will be missed quite a lot.


Sorry for your loss. It was a similar story with my cat last year. He was healthy and active up until the last year of his life. When I finally decided to make an appointment for euthanasia, he died on his own later that day.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## komorikun

Hope I can find an apartment that doesn't have a balcony. I don't mind having one but don't particularly need one. It's too cold to hang out outside 8-9 months of the year. So it's pretty well useless most of the year. Plus it requires a sliding glass door which lets in major cold drafts. Overall bad for climate control.

When the neighbors use theirs it feels so invasive. It feels like they are in my apartment. Particularly the neighbors above me. I can hear every word that they say and the deck above mine can see into one of my windows.


----------



## Chevy396

komorikun said:


> Hope I can find an apartment that doesn't have a balcony. I don't mind having one but don't particularly need one. It's too cold to hang out outside 8-9 months of the year. So it's pretty well useless most of the year. Plus it requires a sliding glass door which lets in major cold drafts. Overall bad for climate control.
> 
> When the neighbors use theirs it feels so invasive. It feels like they are in my apartment. Particularly the neighbors above me. I can hear every word that they say and the deck above mine can see into one of my windows.


I don't like apartment living, but at least here I can help pay the mortgage by renting the second apartment on the house. Or the RV if I need the silence. It's just hard to keep warm.


----------



## Wren611

I need a hand to hold and someone to take the lead because I've no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## MCHB

I will not die in a hospital bed. I will die standing on my feet as I have lived! I've had a lot of thoughts about mortality lately which is fascinating...


----------



## IcedOver

Thanks for your kind words. My mom is saying she doesn't want to get another cat, but I'm kind of hoping she reconsiders. Once you're used to having that companionship with a pet, it's kind of hard to be without it. I don't want to get a cat myself because I like other people's pets and don't want the responsibility (plus my place doesn't allow it anyway).


----------



## IcedOver

My sleep habits have been just awful lately. Of course a lot of it has to do with having an afternoon-to-evening job, meaning I stay up late. However, I rarely "go to bed". I usually just slouch over where I am on my deteriorating futon. Sometimes I half-lay down, thinking I'm just going to rest, then wake up at 4:00 a.m. and go to bed for real. Then I wake up later than I want. My alarm habits are also abysmal. I have been using my phone's alarm. Sometimes I use my current phone and an old phone, setting ten or more alarms. They wake me up, but I don't even think about getting up. All I do is turn the alarm off and go back to sleep, to be awoken ten minutes later by another. Today I tried to command myself while laying down to get up at the first alarm about 6:45. I got up at 8:30 after like ten alarms.


----------



## IcedOver

A few times in recent months, a guy has gotten off the bus in the evening (about 10:00) a couple stops before me. Yesterday, this guy was on the bus again, but during the bus ride, he was sleeping, slouched over in his seat. I didn't want him to miss his stop, so I shook him to wake him. He was totally out of it, looking at me but not responding, and dozed back off. Eventually he got up and got off at my stop, but didn't acknowledge to me that he understood; I don't know if he acknowledged to the bus driver that this was his area.

The problem is that I don't know with 100% certainty that this is the guy who has gotten off at that stop. I think it is, because the guy has kind of a distinctive look and wears green, but I'm not certain. I may have coaxed this guy to get off at a stop that wasn't his, with no return bus. I would hope that he would have been with it enough to know his area, but he was either drunk or had a sleep issue. I just hope he made it home okay.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm seriously having a nervous reaction to the situation I mentioned two posts above. Whenever I do something that affects or potentially affects someone or something in a negative way, I get almost sick. If I make a mistake at work that's bad, I have the same reaction -- nearly physically ill, lose motivation. I keep going back and forth about whether that is indeed the guy I've spotted getting off just before me. It could be him but it could just as easily not be. If it's not, I may have urged the driver to let this guy off at a stop that wasn't his, because I told her that I think his stop was just down the street. I'm hoping that after I got off and before he did, that she verified with him that this is his area. A few minutes after I got in my place, I went out to look, and the guy was just standing on the sidewalk, and he said "sh!t". I don't know if that's because he kept nodding off as he was standing, as it looked like, or if he realized he was in the wrong neighborhood entirely. I should have just left it up to the driver to talk to the guy and try to rouse him from whatever slumber or inebriation he was in, even if that meant he would miss his neighborhood entirely. They probably have a plan for people who go to the end of the line sleeping, like a cab.


----------



## komorikun

So to avoid totally destroying my weekend with errands and chores, I did the my bi-monthly laundry on Thursday night and weekly grocery store run on Friday night. Normally I do the grocery store run on Saturday which blows. And I do the laundry Saturday or Sunday which blows even more.

Today I went to a mall since I need to buy a more substantial comforter. I rarely go to the mall. My current one is very thin crappy one from Target. I had bought a 2nd one last year online (thought it was the same one I had in NYC) but it sucked and was heavy and stiff. So I returned it to Bed, Bath, and Beyond after using it for a month. So I decided I _can't _buy blankets and that sort of stuff (where the texture or feel is important) online. Just like I never buy clothes online unless I already have seen it in store. Well, I do buy Nike sneakers sometimes online since 7 1/2 always works.

Getting there was a pain because the App that tells you when the bus is coming wasn't working properly. Like it went from "*Bus coming in 15 minutes (10 minutes late)*" to all of a sudden "*Bus coming in 5 minutes (arriving on time)*" I'm a 3.5 minute walk from the stop but WTF! I don't like having to rush like that, nor do I want to stand around waiting for a bus for 15 minutes plus.

Luckily no transfer needed. Takes *65 minutes* by bus to go 6.5 miles. That would be *18 minutes* by car. Oh the joy having no car.

There were hordes of Chinese people at the mall. Not sure if tourists or just here to buy up land. Also a few Japanese people too which took me by surprise. I was in the blanket/sheet section of Target. And these 3 young Japanese people were talking. They said something about how Americans use 2 sheets on their bed. ....hehehehe... cause in Japan they only use a fitted sheet. They said how deciding on what to buy was difficult. The guy had a weird haircut and one girl was wearing this huge coat. Guess the fashion has changed there quite a bit since I was there.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I'm seriously having a nervous reaction to the situation I mentioned two posts above. Whenever I do something that affects or potentially affects someone or something in a negative way, I get almost sick. If I make a mistake at work that's bad, I have the same reaction -- nearly physically ill, lose motivation. I keep going back and forth about whether that is indeed the guy I've spotted getting off just before me. It could be him but it could just as easily not be. If it's not, I may have urged the driver to let this guy off at a stop that wasn't his, because I told her that I think his stop was just down the street. I'm hoping that after I got off and before he did, that she verified with him that this is his area. A few minutes after I got in my place, I went out to look, and the guy was just standing on the sidewalk, and he said "sh!t". I don't know if that's because he kept nodding off as he was standing, as it looked like, or if he realized he was in the wrong neighborhood entirely. I should have just left it up to the driver to talk to the guy and try to rouse him from whatever slumber or inebriation he was in, even if that meant he would miss his neighborhood entirely. *They probably have a plan for people who go to the end of the line sleeping, like a cab.*


I'd bet you were probably right that he lived there.

I doubt they send them home by cab. The probably just boot them off and let them take the bus going in the opposite direction they came from.

I've given the wrong directions to people before. A couple times when I was walking. Once or twice when I was at the subway station platform. They were asking me directions to somewhere that required a transfer so I wasn't exactly sure if they were going in the right direction or not. Or they were going to a spot I wasn't familiar with. Of course, they asked me right before the train started hurling towards us. Not like I had time to research on my phone for them. And I certainly wasn't going to miss my train to give strangers directions.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> I'd bet you were probably right that he lived there.
> 
> I doubt they send them home by cab. The probably just boot them off and let them take the bus going in the opposite direction they came from.
> 
> I've given the wrong directions to people before. A couple times when I was walking. Once or twice when I was at the subway station platform. They were asking me directions to somewhere that required a transfer so I want exactly sure if they were going in the right direction or not. Or they were going to a spot I wasn't familiar with. Of course, they asked me right before the train started hurling towards us. Not like I had time to research on my phone for them. And I certainly wasn't going to miss my train to give strangers directions.


That was the last bus for the day; none coming either way for over five hours. So if he was in the wrong spot without a cell, I don't know what he did.


----------



## Chevy396

People should replace age with a calculated number that represents their strength and youthfulness. The older you get the weaker you get generally, so the number could increase as you grow weaker. This would allow you to get "younger" as time goes on just by staying in good shape. People will instantly know how healthy you are just by asking your age. Of course your birth date would stay the same, but this would simply be a secondary measuring system.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn. I had forgotten how bad hotdog farts stink! Ew! uke


----------



## stratsp

I wish someone could help me by paying for therapy and medical health ... I have already lost my youth to anxiety, hope I dont loose my middle age too


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I made my coffee and tore the tips off the Splenda packets and threw them into my coffee instead of in the trash. Why? :con


----------



## SofaKing

WillYouStopDave said:


> I made my coffee and tore the tips off the Splenda packets and threw them into my coffee instead of in the trash. Why? :con


Been there, done that. And I've thrown the opened packets in the trash without first emptying in the coffee.


----------



## Jolese

Ask.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had some chopped onions and portabella mushrooms and garlic left. Fried that in some coconut oil with a handful of vegs. Delicious. My dad was breathing down my neck talking about Trump while I was cooking. In the meantime, he had Trump on TV screaming in the background to complete the symphony of pain.


----------



## komorikun

I hear the cat upstairs running like a nutcase. Definitely not a human thud. Funny how it only happens once a day and only late at night.


----------



## IcedOver

I was kind of set and ready to go, and didn't need to look in the mirror anymore or comb my hair before leaving, but I'm glad I did, because right on the tip of my nose was a large brown splotch. It was teriyaki sauce from microwave noodles I was eating. I would have left and had this splotch on my nose all day.


----------



## komorikun

*More delightful texts from my dad. Blue=my dad*

[My sister's dog] has heart failure
At vet ER

Oh sh*t

More money [my sister] doesn't have
I'm not donating

How old is he

Don't know
Pets are interchangeable
[My step-monster] kept me up much of night
She's nuts
Pissing every hour


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> So to avoid totally destroying my weekend with errands and chores, I did the my bi-monthly laundry on Thursday night and weekly grocery store run on Friday night. Normally I do the grocery store run on Saturday which blows. And I do the laundry Saturday or Sunday which blows even more.
> 
> Today I went to a mall since I need to buy a more substantial comforter. I rarely go to the mall. My current one is very thin crappy one from Target. I had bought a 2nd one last year online (thought it was the same one I had in NYC) but it sucked and was heavy and stiff. So I returned it to Bed, Bath, and Beyond after using it for a month. So I decided I _can't _buy blankets and that sort of stuff (where the texture or feel is important) online. Just like I never buy clothes online unless I already have seen it in store. Well, I do buy Nike sneakers sometimes online since 7 1/2 always works.
> 
> Getting there was a pain because the App that tells you when the bus is coming wasn't working properly. Like it went from "*Bus coming in 15 minutes (10 minutes late)*" to all of a sudden "*Bus coming in 5 minutes (arriving on time)*" I'm a 3.5 minute walk from the stop but WTF! I don't like having to rush like that, nor do I want to stand around waiting for a bus for 15 minutes plus.
> 
> Luckily no transfer needed. Takes *65 minutes* by bus to go 6.5 miles. That would be *18 minutes* by car. Oh the joy having no car.
> 
> There were hordes of Chinese people at the mall. Not sure if tourists or just here to buy up land. Also a few Japanese people too which took me by surprise. I was in the blanket/sheet section of Target. And these 3 young Japanese people were talking. They said something about how Americans use 2 sheets on their bed. ....hehehehe... cause in Japan they only use a fitted sheet. They said how deciding on what to buy was difficult. The guy had a weird haircut and one girl was wearing this huge coat. Guess the fashion has changed there quite a bit since I was there.


you should get a bicycle or a scooter.

I never thought about the sheet thing. my japanese ex just used a bottom sheet and duvet. I feel like it made necessary to wash the duvet cover frequently and it was such an unnecessary hassle.


----------



## komorikun

andy1984 said:


> you should get a bicycle or a scooter.
> 
> I never thought about the sheet thing. my japanese ex just used a bottom sheet and duvet. I feel like it made necessary to wash the duvet cover frequently and it was such an unnecessary hassle.


I'm afraid of getting killed or seriously maimed by a car while riding a bicycle or motorcycle. They're dangerous.

When you say duvet cover, do you mean the thing that covers the blanket/comforter? Cause if you don't use a duvet cover, then you have to wash the whole damn blanket, which is even more of a hassle since it's much bigger.

Japanese people only use fitted sheets, they don't use a flat sheet. Well, I only use a flat sheet when it's too hot in the summer to use a blanket. Most of the year it just sits crumpled in some corner of my bed.


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> I'm afraid of getting killed or seriously maimed by a car while riding a bicycle or motorcycle. They're dangerous.
> 
> When you say duvet cover, do you mean the thing that covers the blanket/comforter? Cause if you don't use a duvet cover, then you have to wash the whole damn blanket, which is even more of a hassle since it's much bigger.
> 
> Japanese people only use fitted sheets, they don't use a flat sheet. Well, I only use a flat sheet when it's too hot in the summer to use a blanket. Most of the year it just sits crumpled in some corner of my bed.


yeah I can understand that. it really depends on how busy it is where you are, how stupid and angry the drivers are, how wide the roads are etc.

yeah the thing that the duvet goes inside. but it had to be attached all the way around the edges with little buttons. too much effort.


----------



## komorikun

I had one roommate back in San Francisco that road his bicycle everywhere. According to him he had been in a number of bad accidents that landed him in the hospital. 

One time he came home with a huge bandage on his head. Said that he woke up on the side of the road with no memory of how he got there. A possible hit and run. Think he was drunk at the time. Strangers on the street helped him get to the ER and he came home. He went to take a nap and asked me to wake him up in a couple hours, to make sure he wasn't dead or in a coma. ****ing scary.

That's never happened to me in all the years I've been a pedestrian.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had some chopped onions and portabella mushrooms and garlic left. Fried that in some coconut oil with a handful of vegs. Delicious.


 Man! That stuff was good but my toilet took some abuse because of it. Might have been the Sriracha I put on it. In general, I don't think my gut reacts well to onions. Especially if they're not cooked to full tenderness. I love them but my body doesn't.


----------



## komorikun

Welp, my dad hung up the phone on me once again. He started going on about how animals/pets are replaceable- if they get sick just get rid of them and get a new one like he did with the pets in Long Beach. So I started saying "you hate animals so much, you even got rid of Ann's big plant." Not sure if he heard the end of my statement, he kept interrupting me saying he doesn't hate animals. What a liar. I told him wives are replaceable too. Just get rid of Ann since she is a constant hassle now.

He is such a little p****. Can't take any conflict or arguments. 

To think a week ago, he calls me and says that once Ann is not around, he'd like to move where I am. He won't inherit her condo but says he could rent it out to pay for rent here. He seemed to a bit tiffed by my lack of enthusiasm with these plans.


----------



## Meisha12

There are 30+ atoms in the universe.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Welp, my dad hung up the phone on me once again. He started going on about how animals/pets are replaceable- if they get sick just get rid of them and get a new one like he did with the pets in Long Beach. So I started saying "you hate animals so much, you even got rid of Ann's big plant." Not sure if he heard the end of my statement, he kept interrupting me saying he doesn't hate animals. What a liar. I told him wives are replaceable too. Just get rid of Ann since she is a constant hassle now.
> 
> He is such a little p****. Can't take any conflict or arguments.
> 
> *To think a week ago, he calls me and says that once Ann is not around, he'd like to move where I am. He won't inherit her condo but says he could rent it out to pay for rent here. He seemed to a bit tiffed by my lack of enthusiasm with these plans.*


I seriously don't understand how people can treat others badly and then expect any kind of loyalty in return.

I lost it recently and told my mom, in an email, that the only reason my siblings associate with her at all is because she has money and pays for things. Not that any of them would ever admit it to her, but it's true.


----------



## komorikun

I wanted to clarify that my dad said that he wants to move to my city, not move into my apartment. He actually prefers my sister which I don't blame him- she is much sweeter than me.

But it's like why now? I haven't seen him since 2011. My sister hasn't seen him since 2009 or 2010. He never attempts to visit me or my sister even though he was traveling abroad and domestically several times a year with Ann. It's not like he's some little old man afraid of airplanes. My sister and I were even in the same city for 3 years which almost never happens. Would have been a 2 for 1 visit. 

When I was in San Francisco for 4 years I would have liked to visit a couple times a year but I only went twice during that whole time. The visits went relatively well. We got into a couple little tiffs but overall they were good visits. Right after the 2011 visit, he sent me all these gushing texts and emails saying he really enjoyed the visit blah blah blah. Then a couple months later, I hear that I'm "banned from Long Beach" and that I need to apologize for my behavior. WTF!!?


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I seriously don't understand how people can treat others badly and then expect any kind of loyalty in return.
> 
> I lost it recently and told my mom, in an email, that the only reason my siblings associate with her at all is because she has money and pays for things. Not that any of them would ever admit it to her, but it's true.


Is your oldest brother still living with your parents? Do the others get a lot of financial help?

My dad isn't even generous financially. Very rarely will he pay for something like that Sony laptop I had, a couple rice cookers, airplane mileage for one ticket, and a tax class I took. But I never get Christmas or birthday presents. So it's like I have no reason to keep my mouth shut since I don't depend on him for anything and he says god awful things. He's paying for my sister's expensive cell phone plan now and he "lent" her $1000 when her dog's only eyeball popped out after being attacked by 2 pugs (which he will never get back of course).

I hear about other people's parents buying them a car, paying for tuition or rent while in school, letting them live at home for free, giving them a down payment for a house.

He likes to hint that he will help out financially but it doesn't come to fruition.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Is your oldest brother still living with your parents? Do the others get a lot of financial help?
> 
> My dad isn't even generous financially. Very rarely will he pay for something like that Sony laptop I had, a couple rice cookers, airplane mileage for one ticket, and a tax class I took. But I never get Christmas or birthday presents. So it's like I have no reason to keep my mouth shut since I don't depend on him for anything and he says god awful things. He's paying for my sister's expensive cell phone plan now and he "lent" her $1000 when her dog's only eyeball popped out after being attacked by 2 pugs (which he will never get back of course).
> 
> I hear about other people's parents buying them a car, paying for tuition or rent while in school, letting them live at home for free, giving them a down payment for a house.
> 
> He likes to hint that he will help out financially but it doesn't come to fruition.


Yes, my older brother is still living at home. He's probably never going to move out. He's 33 and never lived on his own or had a full-time job.

Everyone else is financially independent, but they still get presents on special occasions or get treated to the occasional dinner (I'm opting out this year). The only possible exception might be my little sister. She works, but they might pay for things like her cell phone plan or plane tickets home - I'm not sure.

My mom always offers financial help and gets upset if I refuse, but I would never accept any more help from her. I worry about what will happen if I ever end up in desperate financial circumstances because I don't think I could accept it even then. The most I'd probably do is give them my cat so he's taken care of.

I still hold a lot of anger for what happened to me when I was a kid and I've never been able to get over it. My mom seems to think that her money can buy my forgiveness, which only irritates me more.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I made the butternut squash in the slow cooker today. Came out awesome. First time I've had it since I was a kid and I didn't remember what it tastes like. Tastes just like a sweet potato to me. That surprised me. I kind of expected a pumpkin like taste but had no idea really.

Ate a little more of it than I should have because it went down so easy and made me happy. :lol

But 6 hours was a long wait for something that tastes almost exactly like a sweet potato fixed in the microwave. Not sure if I'll be doing it again. I could definitely feel the carb punch.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Pretty sure my dad blocked my number. Very odd. Last time we talked on the phone was Friday the 16th. We didn't get into an argument or anything but there was a bit of debate but overall nothing major. Ended on a pleasant note. Then he left a 3 minute garbled voicemail on Monday. I asked him about it in a text and he said he butt dialed me. Fine. Whatever. So I called him yesterday a couple times and it goes straight to voicemail, no ringing. So I sent an email asking what is wrong with his phone- no response. Today I did an experiment and turned off my caller ID, the phone rang.....
> 
> He's getting really, really weird man. Just when you think someone can't get any crazier, he does. I just don't get it. It's not like I call very often. Nor do I send tons of text messages. Not like my sister who will send 50 text messages in 10 minutes when she gets revved up about something. Nor do I ask for money, unlike my sister. Like he has told me that he blocks her sometimes because he can't handle how emotional she gets and all her crises, especially while he has to take care of the old bag with her failing health.


7 months later and he's blocked my number once again. This is why his idea of moving to my city is ridiculous.

He snickers as he says that pets are replaceable and how he got rid of our cats in Long Beach. But when I tell him that he hates animals, he gets all butt-hurt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> 7 months later and he's blocked my number once again. This is why his idea of moving to my city is ridiculous.
> 
> He snickers as he says that pets are replaceable and how he got rid of our cats in Long Beach. But when I tell him that he hates animals, he gets all butt-hurt.


 Why does he snicker when he says it? How is that funny?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why does he snicker when he says it? How is that funny?


He likes to think of himself as a bad boy. He giggles when he tells me about how he would throw away garbage bags of Ann's clothes when she left the apartment and the time he ripped open 30 packages of stuff at home depot to find the right part. How he and Ann would make fake complaints at hotels to get free nights.

Or when he was a little boy: he'd shoot birds with his BB gun, the time he burnt his sister's dress in the oven, or he farted so loudly at church they kicked him out.

Similar to how UltraShy liked to talked about he burnt all his garbage in his backyard (polluting the air). Saved a few bucks by not paying for garbage service.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> He like to think of himself as a bad boy.


 Some of those things I can at least see why someone would think they're funny (Farting in church, for example, is actually funny in a juvenile sort of way) but "animals are replaceable" is an odd thing to laugh at. It makes sense if he knows it bothers you and he's saying it to piss you off.


----------



## komorikun

The church story was his grandmother's funeral.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The church story was his grandmother's funeral.


 Did he not like her or something? Definitely messed up though.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did he not like her or something? Definitely messed up though.


I mean, the farting story doesn't bother me but his glee in in being cavalier about ripping businesses off, inconveniencing neighbors, killing birds, giving away cats to shelters, etc. disgusts me.

He didn't like that grandmother. She was really old (my dad was among the very last of her grandchildren) and she didn't care for mischievous little boys. Apparently she died on the "crapper." He attempted to see the corpse by climbing up to a window.

I don't think he says these things in order to piss me off, he does say things despite knowing it though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:sigh

I ended up having to replace that stupid sink strainer thing again. This time it was the right side. About a month ago, it was the left side.

I think I might have found the problem though. I was apparently not putting it on tight enough because I didn't have the right tool to keep the whole assembly from spinning while turning that ginormous nut with a massive pair of channel locks.

So we ended up going to Lowe's and spending some money on tools. I got my dad to use the tool up top while I turned the nut and tightened the damn thing as tight as I could get it. Of course that's going to make it so I'll probably have to cut it off when it leaks but I always have to do that anyway. I am sick to death of replacing these things! I know part of the problem is that I really still don't have all the right tools. But this was a step in the right direction.

I know I'm doing something wrong because the place was built in 2004ish and the original strainer assembly lasted until it corroded through a couple years ago.

There is one more wrench I need that would make it almost painless but I can't find it local so have to order it.










^ That's it. That is the solution to this whole problem. A 15 dollar tool on Amazon that I didn't even know existed. No wonder plumbers charge a fortune.


----------



## LostinReverie

I’m old lol


----------



## komorikun

Just heard the neighbor sneeze.


----------



## hypestyle

my right foot swelled up slightly on me overnight. it's very annoying and aggravating and tends to last several days.


----------



## IcedOver

My OCD tics are a pain in the butt, but in a way I'm used to them. They're part of me. However, when I mess up something, like I did today, it sends my spirits down.


----------



## Meisha12

hypestyle said:


> my right foot swelled up slightly on me overnight. it's very annoying and aggravating and tends to last several days.


Why does it do that?


----------



## hypestyle

Meisha12 said:


> Why does it do that?


the last official diagnosis I had was bursitis. it happens at semi-random, overnight, usually during the colder months. Nothing seems to help except waiting it out. docs are hesitant about antibiotics nowadays, it seems, so I guess that's out. It also happens in a knee, and if severe, it prevents me from walking without a cane and is very painful. Alas.. just one of my various health ills, lol.. :frown2:


----------



## MCHB

I can fit 18 cans of beer in my big pack! Biking with 18 cans of beer on one's back makes the beer that much more better especially with a bike lock in the small pocket that weighs 6lbs 10 oz! :3


----------



## komorikun

Can you call someone you have blocked on your iPhone? My dad butt dialed me twice yesterday somehow. I swear I get more calls from his butt than from him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If you mix just the right amount of greek yogurt with just the right amount of protein powder, it tastes almost exactly like cookie dough.

EDIT - So, I did it again yesterday but started by blending a couple cubes of tofu up with some soy milk, then added the yogurt and the protein powder and blended that and the result was basically like pudding. A little gritty (because it's very hard to blend super firm tofu completely smooth) but surprisingly tasty and very satisfying/filling.


----------



## IcedOver

It's funny how you can make yourself "lose" in your dreams. Usually my dreams are about failure or something going wrong. I have won money in my dreams, but I had a dream today where I was in a contest. It was something to do with a free-for-all to find a code someplace. I ran back into my office (which was nothing like where I actually work) and knew that if I entered the code in right and quickly, I'd win millions of dollars. I thought that I might be up against a co-worker, as I saw him coming in too. The co-worker looked like Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy, or maybe he looked like a guy who rides my bus sometimes who looks like Pete Wentz and wears a goddamn Baltimore Ravens hat. Either way, he was not someone I work with. Anyway, I fumbled with entering the code on my cell, and got back a message that I did not win. Immediately I heard the Pete Wentz guy incredulous - "I just won $45 million dollars!" 

I guess it's more realistic if you lose in your dreams, and less harsh really. A few times I have felt like I won contests or game shows, only to wake up and realize that I hadn't won sh!t.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why is everything suddenly sick? WTF does that mean?


----------



## IcedOver

Downtown Pittsburgh is so damn small that a Seth Rogen movie is filming just a few yards from where a Tom Hanks movie was filming only a few weeks ago. If you want to shoot in Downtown Pittsburgh outside, you don't have too many options.


----------



## pianist

Well, it's official... I'm a forty year old virgin. My birthday was a couple weeks ago, I went to class then had a glass of wine in my room alone.

Ces't la vie


----------



## komorikun

I just discovered that the electric switch in my living room is hooked up to one of the outlets. I've been living in this apartment since September 2017 and had no idea. 

I just thought that there used to be a ceiling lamp/hookup and it got pulled out years ago. Thought it was a dead or useless switch. 

So all this time (well since May of 2018 when I went to IKEA) I've been walking around the bed in the living room to turn on and off that lamp. It's a pain to turn off too since I'm left in darkness to walk around the bed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I just discovered that the electric switch in my living room is hooked up to one of the outlets. I've been living in this apartment since September 2017 and had no idea.
> 
> I just thought that there used to be a ceiling lamp/hookup and it got pulled out years ago. Thought it was a dead or useless switch.
> 
> So all this time (well since May of 2018 when I went to IKEA) I've been walking around the bed in the living room to turn on and off that lamp. It's a pain to turn off too since I'm left in darkness to walk around the bed.


 That reminds me. We had one of those in our living room and I had to bypass the switch because my dad couldn't remember which switch turned the light on and off and our internet router was plugged into that outlet. So the internet would just do a disappearing act and I'd know my dad just flipped the switch. Sometimes he'd flip it right back on because the light didn't go out like he though and he realized it. Sometimes he'd flip it like three times in a row before he figured out he was flipping the wrong switch. Finally, I couldn't take it anymore and just by passed the switch. He never noticed. I'm sure he still flips that switch to this day.


----------



## komorikun

I've don't think I've ever had a switch that was connected to an outlet. All the switches I've ever used were connected to the ceiling lamp. And I've lived in many apartments and houses over the years since I move so frequently.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> That reminds me. We had one of those in our living room and I had to bypass the switch because my dad couldn't remember which switch turned the light on and off and our internet router was plugged into that outlet. So the internet would just do a disappearing act and I'd know my dad just flipped the switch. Sometimes he'd flip it right back on because the light didn't go out like he though and he realized it. Sometimes he'd flip it like three times in a row before he figured out he was flipping the wrong switch. Finally, I couldn't take it anymore and just *by passed the switch.* He never noticed. I'm sure he still flips that switch to this day.


You you mean you plugged the router into a different outlet?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> You you mean you plugged the router into a different outlet?


 No. I couldn't do that. The router is in that corner because that's the only corner in the house that has the right phone jack. Both of those outlets in that corner are connected to that switch. So I took the switch apart and unhooked the wires from the terminals and wire nutted them together so the outlets are always on. Didn't really want to but it was the easiest way without getting a 100 foot extension cord. I told him so many times the internet was connected to that switch and he'd still be at my door every other day telling me the internet wasn't working. I'd be like "Did you turn off the switch again?" There would be a long silence and then I'd hear a thoughtful "Oh......" :lol

Eventually, we did get a UPS for the router but that only powers it for about an hour before the battery dies. That would kill the battery in the UPS in short order so we still need the outlet to be always on.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. I couldn't do that. The router is in that corner because that's the only corner in the house that has the right phone jack. Both of those outlets in that corner are connected to that switch. So I took the switch apart and unhooked the wires from the terminals and wire nutted them together so the outlets are always on. Didn't really want to but it was the easiest way without getting a 100 foot extension cord. I told him so many times the internet was connected to that switch and he'd still be at my door every other day telling me the internet wasn't working. I'd be like "Did you turn off the switch again?" There would be a long silence and then I'd hear a thoughtful "Oh......" :lol
> 
> Eventually, we did get a UPS for the router but that only powers it for about an hour before the battery dies. That would kill the battery in the UPS in short order so we still need the outlet to be always on.


I would have no idea how to mess around with the wiring of an electric outlet. Would probably end up electrocuting myself. Did you google how to do it beforehand?

I take it your dad didn't flip the breakers on while you were fixing it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I would have no idea how to mess around with the wiring of an electric outlet. Would probably end up electrocuting myself. Did you google how to do it beforehand?
> 
> I take it your dad didn't flip the breakers on while you were fixing it?


 TBH, that thought was in my mind at the time. The bedrooms are in back and the breakers are in the front and you can see the doorway to the room the breaker panel is in from where the switch is. I waited until he was asleep (That's not necessarily a guarantee with my dad, as he roams around halfway awake at all hours) and watched for him like a hawk.

That's about the only good thing about my mom being so lazy. If she got up and there was no power at all, she'd just go back to bed. I think the power could be out for days and if she wasn't freezing or roasting she wouldn't care. My dad will get up at any time and press reset on the microwave if there are still a few seconds on the timer from someone having taken something out early. Pretty sure this has absolutely no effect on anything but he thinks it does and you can't tell him any different. I mean, I'm sure the microwave still has a drain but that's true for as long as it's plugged in. I doubt it matters if there are still seconds on the timer.

I had to Google it. Fortunately, Youtube has videos on just about everything. At any rate, it worked. The only thing I'm worried about is he might plug the vacuum cleaner into that outlet. I don't know if that kind of ghetto rewire is really safe for something that draws as much power as a vacuum cleaner. But normally there's nothing plugged in over there but a lamp and the router and the phone.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Everything hurts ☹


----------



## IcedOver

pianist said:


> Well, it's official... I'm a forty year old virgin. My birthday was a couple weeks ago, I went to class then had a glass of wine in my room alone.
> 
> Ces't la vie


Welcome to the club, dude!


----------



## hypestyle

pianist said:


> Well, it's official... I'm a forty year old virgin. My birthday was a couple weeks ago, I went to class then had a glass of wine in my room alone.
> 
> Ces't la vie


what kind of wine?

best for the future, for all of us in the V-club.


----------



## IcedOver

A few weeks ago I posted that I had awoken a dude sleeping on the bus thinking he was a guy who got off a stop before me. I didn't want him to miss his stop. He totally didn't comprehend me, and fell back to sleep. I finally woke him up, and he stumbled off the bus at my stop and stood looking like he didn't know where he was, saying "Sh!t!". He was still standing in the same spot a few minutes later when I looked out. I thought that I had the wrong guy, that I had in essence coaxed him off the bus in the wrong area late at night, with no return bus until the next day. Yesterday the same guy was on the bus (and yawning, oh no!), but he stayed awake. He got off at the stop before me, like I thought. I had the right guy.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I wear no gold stripes on my shoulders, I'm under 50, and we're not in Texas. So calling me 'sir' could not be taken any less than a form of derision... Especially if you are non white and address me begrudgingly as if I would jump at the chance to jackboot your throat like the gestapo...


----------



## komorikun

Man, what am I going to do for the week long vacation I get between Christmas and New Years? Who wants to come visit me?

I can't visit my dad since he's not talking to me now and has blocked my phone number. Not that I could visit him anyways since Ann has completely fallen apart and is basically preparing for death. She has no short term memory and can barely talk. She pees like every hour even in the middle of the night and often has accidents. She has intermittent bouts of a weird combination of constipation and diarrhea, which leads to leaving a trail like a snail around the apartment of "fecal ooze". My dad has to help her to and from the bathroom. They live in a tiny one bedroom condo so no way in hell can I sleep in their living room with all that craziness going on.

Can't visit my sister since she has some weird living situation going on. She can't come visit me since she is completely and utterly broke. I'd have to pay for her airfare, food, and entertainment. Plus she'd have to find someone to take care of her elderly, sick dog over the holidays. Good luck with that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I made a post about this lady before. I think she is in the association for these condos or something. I don't know.

Post Here

I made another post about how they were badgering the residents not to prop open the front door

HERE

Well, that stupid old lady from the first post saw me carrying in the groceries just now with the door propped open and the next thing I know this crazy old bat comes out of nowhere and starts giving me crap about it. She kept going on about it so I said "OK" and she kept on and finally I was like "OK. Whatever" and just walked away from her. I'm sure we'll hear about that. I could tell the first time I laid eyes on her that she was a busybody.

I don't know what the hell you're supposed to do. The door has one of those things on it where it closes on it's own when you go out and when you come back, you have to try to put your key in and fight with that closer thing to pull the door open without dropping your groceries. It's fine in the warm months but WTF are you supposed to do when it's 10 below outside and the wind is howling and blowing ice and snow all over the place?

My parents both have pacemakers. They can't carry heavy stuff. I've asked my dad before if he can stand at the door and open it so I can get in without dropping stuff all over the place and if I don't tell him every time he just walks inside. He doesn't do it on purpose. He's just absent minded. He's not trying to be mean. I don't want him to do any of the lifting.

I mean, of all the things to have to deal with is having a "discussion" with some nosy old lady about a stupid door. Never buy into one of these associations unless you want to deal with this kind of random nonsense.

The really stupid part is that out of all the times the door has broken, it was never because of being propped open. It was always the stupid cheap *** lock that keeps breaking. I don't know what kind of genius they have telling them that propping the door open with a case of Pepsi breaks the lock.

I don't know. Those doors just don't even seem like they're made for the kind of weather these ones are exposed to every single Winter. Probably cheap *** junk like everything else that this place was built with. I've had to replace almost everything in this place that gets used on a regular basis. The faucets they put on the sinks were barely better than something you might get at Wal Mart (if they sell faucets). I think we were here about a year before the handle broke off the facet in my mom's bathroom. I bought another one just like the handle that was on it. A few months later, that one just broke off from normal use. The replaced that thing at least 5-10 times before I talked them into buying a real faucet. The replacement handles weren't that cheap either. They probably spent $30 on each of the bathroom faucets just replacing the handles before they finally gave in and spent $60 on a good Moen.


----------



## komorikun

Some of these condos have draconian rules. Like you have to have carpet not wooden floors, so as to not bother your downstairs neighbor with footsteps. When I was in NYC I saw one condo that was for rent by the owner and they said that I'd have to buy the carpet. Carpet in a teeny tiny studio? And I have to pay for it? No way Jose. 

Another condo that was for rent, the broker told me that it could take 1-2 months to rent the place because the association board (not just the owner of the condo) had to approve my application. At the time I had to move out by the end of the month. Who the hell can wait around 1-2 months to rent a small crappy apartment.

I've also seen adverts for furniture on Craigslist. They say you have to pick up the furniture between 10am and 4pm weekdays. Can't move furniture in or out of the building on the weekend or in the evenings because that would disturb other residents. WTF!

I also know of some expensive condos that require you pay a few hundred dollars to move stuff in and out because there has to be some dude standing there watching the movers to make sure they don't damage the stairways, elevator, or marble floors. The dude also makes sure no crazy homeless people or vagrants enter the building while the doors are left open.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Some of these condos have draconian rules.


 This place wasn't so bad at first. I think the management company changed or something after a few years. I never remember seeing hostile sounding notices taped on the doors about all the things you'd better not do until around maybe 2009 or so. I'm sure they always had some rules but they never said anything.

I'm thinking that mean old woman probably wormed her way into some higher up position in the association after she lived here a while because I'm pretty sure all the aggressive signage started about the same time my mom started mentioning her every now and then.

And of course we have always pretty much just tried to stay out of the politics of it all. I don't think my mom wanted to be involved so she just treats this place like an apartment, basically. There's literally no difference except that they have to pay for things like water heaters and dishwashers when they break down. The common areas are always the trouble spots in places like this. They make you feel like an intruder any time you walk through a hallway, basically. It feels just like you live in a rental unit because you're afraid to touch anything.



> Like you have to have carpet not wooden floors, so as to not bother your downstairs neighbor with footsteps. When I was in NYC I saw one condo that was for rent by the owner and they said that I'd have to buy the carpet. Carpet in a teeny tiny studio? And I have to pay for it? No way Jose.
> 
> Another condo that was for rent, the broker told me that it could take 1-2 months to rent the place because the association board (not just the owner of the condo) had to approve my application. At the time I had to move out by the end of the month. Who the hell can wait around 1-2 months to rent a small crappy apartment.


 Oh god I wish we could rent this dump out to someone and move into a cheap rental unit where we could just move if we have issues with irritating neighbors.

But it says specifically in the rules that we are not allowed to rent the place out. Period. The funny thing is that one of the upstairs units is owned by a guy who hasn't even lived there for years. It's been (supposedly) his relatives who have been living there. Two or three different ones. The guy who owns it was there a few years and he was a trashy type of neighbor who was always doing something irritating. One time he somehow flooded his unit and had water running down the stairs and out of every nook and cranny.

Then he moved out and one of his relatives moved in. He was the guy who was always complaining about every little thing and taking pictures of us doing minor repairs to our cars and sending them to the management. What a prick that guy was. And whenever you'd see him in the hallway he'd be all nice and polite. What the hell was wrong with that guy? And he was always noisy as hell too. You could hear his music all over the building constantly. You know the kind of loud *** bass that vibrates everything? Yeah. One of those types.

Now there's another family who lives up there and they're somewhat nice but they have this one guy who lives with them who gives me bad vibes. He has one of those Dodge Chargers with the loud *** exhaust that rumbles everything when he gets in and speeds away. And he does speed like a bat out of hell.

So we're all supposedly only supposed to take up one parking spot (and we've been chastised by that same lady for parking one of our cars in a visitor spot for 15 minutes). Those people who live up there now have like four cars and are ALWAYS using at least 3 visitor spots and no one has ever said a word to them. I don't care but I noticed because it was the guy who lived there before them who was always causing all the parking lot drama.

I don't know why they're so strict about the visitor spots anyway, since the only people who ever use them are people who actually live here. Most people (in this building at least) never have visitors. It's always the same cars out there. Assigned spaces was a stupid idea anyway because there has never been a shortage of empty spots anywhere in this complex. Unless there were people bickering over spots and pestering the management. Never went on in this building that I know of.



> I've also seen adverts for furniture on Craigslist. They say you have to pick up the furniture between 10am and 4pm weekdays. Can't move furniture in or out of the building on the weekend or in the evenings because that would disturb other residents. WTF!


 I don't think they've ever said anything like that here but I wouldn't be surprised if they did. One time we just got a notice on the door out of nowhere that they'd be paving the lot like the next day and they needed our cars to not be there. No alternative parking or anything just "Make your cars disappear for 3 days". What the hell? How many people can find a safe place to deposit their car on such short notice?



> I also know of some expensive condos that require you pay a few hundred dollars to move stuff in and out because there has to be some dude standing there watching the movers to make sure they don't damage the stairways, elevator, or marble floors. The dude also makes sure no crazy homeless people or vagrants enter the building while the doors are left open.


 That wouldn't surprise me. Yeah. They're real nasty about the common areas. Like I said. Whenever I'm out there I literally feel like I'm walking through someone else's yard. Like if you've ever done that and been on someone's property and had them give you the look. It's that kind of feeling. Except there's usually no one watching. It just feels like someone is going to pop out like that old lady did tonight. Literally. I did not even see her coming. She lives in another building. I don't know if she was out there sneaking around in the weeds or what but someone pretty much has to plan to "just appear" like that.

Guarantee that if we ever actually need that old lady to be on the lookout for something that's actually important she'll be nowhere to be found.


----------



## komorikun

Sounds like the Rastafarian and his girlfriend have people over. I rarely can hear their voices but right now I can hear him laughing and talking. Ugh. He's so annoying.

Maybe I'll vacuum in a while to bother them. They are right below me.


----------



## komorikun

Well, the Rastafarian has quieted down. But speak of the devil, now the upstairs neighbors are vacuuming!


----------



## komorikun

Last night I went to the booze store and decided to walk on a small street rather than the big street (quicker). So as I was getting close to the booze store, I see a beautiful black kitty with a red collar on. Seemed friendly but a bit skittish. So I take off my MP3 player-including earbuds. Thought I stuffed it into my pocket. And then hurriedly got out the plastic baggie of kibble I carry in my backpack. But right after that some lady comes out of the building with her dog, so I gave up. Didn't want to freak her out with my presence and the dog would spook the cat.

So 5 minutes later I go searching for my MP3 player and couldn't find it. Not in my jacket pockets, not in any of the many pockets of my backpack. Nowhere to be found. *****!! Well, I didn't want to walk back there. So I hit the pet store to see if there were any kitties for adoption...no luck. Then head to the booze store. Although I didn't want to use that route again, I retraced my steps. Switched on the flashlight on my phone when I got to the place where I noticed the MP3 player was missing. By then it was already nightfall. That flashlight isn't very strong but better than nothing. Didn't see it after several blocks. Finally I got to the condo building where I saw the cat. And there it was!! My MP3 player with earbuds sitting on a big stone next to a bush. Was probably sitting there for about 30-45 minutes.

It doesn't have much value but I still didn't want to have to buy a new one. Bought it in February of 2015 for $36.

https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Play...OK/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It doesn't have much value but I still didn't want to have to buy a new one. Bought it in February of 2015 for $36.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Play...OK/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


 I have (what I think is) the first version of that player. I bought it around 2009 or so for about the same price. It's still going. Use it every day for working out and have been for the last 3 years or so. I know it will die eventually. The value it has for me is my workouts would be almost unbearable without it.

The batteries in these things must be seriously durable. I let it sit (mostly) for years without even bothering to charge it more than maybe twice a year. When I started working out I was really surprised to find the battery didn't seem to have suffered any ill effects from mostly sitting unused for ages. Not that I never used it at all. When I first got it, I used it pretty heavily as well. I watched a youtube video where some guy replaced the battery in his and it's unbelievable how tiny that battery is.

There is a bluetooth version of that player. If I ever buy another one I will get that.

(What in the world is that in your avatar?)


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have (what I think is) the first version of that player. I bought it around 2009 or so for about the same price. It's still going. Use it every day for working out and have been for the last 3 years or so. I know it will die eventually. The value it has for me is my workouts would be almost unbearable without it.
> 
> The batteries in these things must be seriously durable. I let it sit (mostly) for years without even bothering to charge it more than maybe twice a year. When I started working out I was really surprised to find the battery didn't seem to have suffered any ill effects from mostly sitting unused for ages. Not that I never used it at all. When I first got it, I used it pretty heavily as well. I watched a youtube video where some guy replaced the battery in his and it's unbelievable how tiny that battery is.
> 
> There is a bluetooth version of that player. If I ever buy another one I will get that.
> 
> (What in the world is that in your avatar?)


I've had various versions of it. I know that most people prefer to use their cell phone for listening to music but I'm always afraid I will drop my cell phone (which was expensive) if I carry it in my pocket or hand while walking. I've dropped my MP3 players many, many times on concrete and nothing happens. They're super strong.

I had this black one:










Biggish but very thin blue one. This one only died because of an incident with water. Bought in October 2010.



















I still have this orange one as backup. Bought in November of 2011.


----------



## komorikun

This is my avatar. I liked the fat cat and the pretty leaves:










https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/pet-pics-13358/index137.html#post1093510527

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093510527-post5463.html


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Closest thing I have to a phone is a Kindle Fire tablet and it's really bulky. I like the Sansa Clip because I made a neck strap for it and hang it around my neck. Much easier to make music selections while in motion with a physical interface.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My mother is bat**** insane still. She fights with everyone about everything and then gets mad when they don't want to be around her anymore. If you can't have a calm, rational, normal conversation with someone about anything and they steer every single interaction into a pointless argument, what do they expect? You're just supposed to endure it day after day and never ask them to stop?

She argues with my dad all the time. She calls my sister and argues with her. She argues with me. She plays nice with everyone else. That's how I know she's being abusive with her family. If she puts up the effort to behave normally with everyone else and never gets into arguments with them but can't say more than two words to any of us without a fight, she knows damn well what she's doing.

My sister avoids her and I don't blame her. If I didn't live here and I could support myself she'd never hear from me again. I bet my dad regrets the day he met her. He'd never say it. He makes excuses for her because of the thing with her stroke or whatever the hell happened but if she doesn't do it with other people she can control herself. She just chooses not to.

She never did this before. It all goes back to the whole thing with what happened last year. Something is ****ed up in her head and she doesn't realize it. It twisted her somehow and she still looks the same, sounds the same but she plans things out. I think she literally tries to think of ways to start fights with people. If one thing doesn't work, she goes at it from a different angle. She even lures people into arguments by starting out acting like she's in a good mood so they get relaxed and comfortable. Then she turns.

It's just ****ed up. Most people will try to find creative ways to get along with people. She's backwards somehow. And you can tell she's doing it on purpose because every one of us bends over backwards to get along with her and she still does everything she can to cause problems and then goes into a rage the instant she gets a reaction.


----------



## IcedOver

I and I'm sure others can relate to this clip from what I consider perhaps the second best TV show ever. The background is that Al borrowed "The Little Engine That Could" when he was nine and never returned it. He finds it decades later and is told by the same vengeful librarian that he owes over $2000. He decides to pay the fine. It's a brilliant piece of writing and acting, was just on yesterday.


----------



## AnimalSpirit

I feel I'm slowly learning how to get things right all the time. 

Knowing what to say. 

Understanding what makes people tick. 

Finding a niche where I'd be happy. 

But at the rate it's going I'll be an old man before I figure it all out. 

It'll then be there to torment me that if I only knew this and did this 20 years ago I'd have a normal, full life.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> I've had various versions of it. I know that most people prefer to use their cell phone for listening to music but I'm always afraid I will drop my cell phone (which was expensive) if I carry it in my pocket or hand while walking. I've dropped my MP3 players many, many times on concrete and nothing happens. They're super strong.
> 
> I had this black one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggish but very thin blue one. This one only died because of an incident with water. Bought in October 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have this orange one as backup. Bought in November of 2011.


I have the blue one in a drawer. Haven't used it in a long time since I use my cell phone as a player now. Strange thing is all the blue rubber paint ended up peeling off of mine and now it's silver.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I and I'm sure others can relate to this clip from what I consider perhaps the second best TV show ever. The background is that Al borrowed "The Little Engine That Could" when he was nine and never returned it. He finds it decades later and is told by the same vengeful librarian that he owes over $2000. He decides to pay the fine. It's a brilliant piece of writing and acting, was just on yesterday.


Yeah, that's what I always think, it's a miracle I haven't blown my brains out by now. Watched Married with Children every week when I was growing up. My dad loved that show.... that tells you something.

Library fines don't go above the price of what the book would cost new.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, that's what I always think, it's a miracle I haven't blown my brains out by now. Watched Married with Children every week when I was growing up. My dad loved that show.... that tells you something.
> 
> Library fines don't go above the price of what the book would cost new.


 I think everyone loved it at the time. It was one of the ones everyone watched.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> I have the blue one in a drawer. Haven't used it in a long time since I use my cell phone as a player now. Strange thing is all the blue rubber paint ended up peeling off of mine and now it's silver.


 I had that one too but it just died out of nowhere after I had it about six months. I think I had it before I bought the Clip. I forget what it was called now. Maybe it was just called the Sansa.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> My mother is bat**** insane still. She fights with everyone about everything and then gets mad when they don't want to be around her anymore. If you can't have a calm, rational, normal conversation with someone about anything and they steer every single interaction into a pointless argument, what do they expect? You're just supposed to endure it day after day and never ask them to stop?
> 
> She argues with my dad all the time. She calls my sister and argues with her. She argues with me. *She plays nice with everyone else. That's how I know she's being abusive with her family. If she puts up the effort to behave normally with everyone else and never gets into arguments with them but can't say more than two words to any of us without a fight, she knows damn well what she's doing.*


Describes my mom perfectly too back when I was living with her. It was a nightmare daily. Same with the bold part, I honestly thought it was only mine who oddly does that. Because usually it's uncommon for people like that to pick and choose who they react to differently. Most people like that are usually like that with just about anyone.

I just assume having fights and arguments is her way of self release and de-stress. She only does it to family members because she knows they're family, so they aren't going anywhere so she doesn't have to worry about driving them away. Outsiders, she knows she can't or else they will just distance from her. So she probably took on a people pleasing mode to non family individuals and choose to only vent out her anger at family members, because she know there will not be consequences from them. So yeah, she probably knows darn well what she's doing. That's my take of it. At least of my mom.


----------



## blue2

Ha, ^above convo's sounds a bit like my mother sometimes, of course both her mother and grandmother were certifiably crazy, so the crazy seems to be getting diluted through time, so I have to give her a break.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Describes my mom perfectly too back when I was living with her. It was a nightmare daily. Same with the bold part, I honestly thought it was only mine who oddly does that. Because usually it's uncommon for people like that to pick and choose who they react to differently. Most people like that are usually like that with just about anyone.
> 
> I just assume having fights and arguments is her way of self release and de-stress. She only does it to family members because she knows they're family, so they aren't going anywhere so she doesn't have to worry about driving them away. Outsiders, she knows she can't or else they will just distance from her. So she probably took on a people pleasing mode to non family individuals and choose to only vent out her anger at family members, because she know there will not be consequences from them. So yeah, she probably knows darn well what she's doing. That's my take of it. At least of my mom.


 Unfortunately, I think it's worse than that with her. She is nicer to complete strangers even when she knows she'll never see them again. She plays all innocent and normal with them and is so nice to them they probably wouldn't believe us if we told them she turns into a crazy person as soon as she's alone with family.

There was a furnace repair man here yesterday and she was all "Thanks! Have a great day and be careful out there!". He leaves and five minutes later she's instigating a pointless fight with my dad. My dad doesn't like to argue but he gets offended easily anyway and will defend himself eventually when she backs him into a corner. Then she gets mad because he said something back to her after she spent like 10 minutes screaming at him. She expects people to just take it. If you ask her she will say something like she doesn't want you to say anything back to her but if you don't say anything, she ramps the crazy up until she gets a reaction so she can ramp it up even more because she got a reaction and blame it on the other person. Like you can tell her goal is to cause you to give her an excuse. Which isn't an excuse because she keeps doing it and the pattern is totally obvious at this point. It's totally nuts. So at the end of every one of these encounters, there's this massive meltdown no matter what. If you don't say anything she eventually flips out because she couldn't get a reaction. If you say something, she flips out because she did get a reaction. Well, obviously, getting a reaction wasn't the cause but that's how she plays it. If there's the same result either way then you can't prevent it no matter what.

I wish it made sense but pissed off is just her natural state and she fakes any kind of an illusion of being even slightly agreeable. She was always kind of like this but I think she used to be better at hiding it. Like I think her mind was always chaos but we just didn't know it because she manipulated us and played nice until something snapped a couple years back.

She had some kind of stroke or something and spent a lot of time in the hospital and whatever that did to her mind removed whatever filter she had for the crazy. At least with us. She was unbelievably nice to the nurses and doctors so they had no idea. We had no idea what to expect when she got home but it was less than a day or two before we realized something was ****ed up.

Like she seems like a different person now but I think this was always her internal self and we just didn't know it. Thinking back over all the years there were hints that I recognize now but thought nothing of it at the time. I just thought she had a bad temper and she would occasionally just lose it. She'd be back to normal usually after a while. Now the only time she's nice to any of us is when she wants something. As soon as she gets what she wants it's like someone flipped a switch and all hints of nice are completely gone.


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had that one too but it just died out of nowhere after I had it about six months. I think I had it before I bought the Clip. I forget what it was called now. Maybe it was just called the Sansa.


I think mine is called the Sansa Fuze or Fuse


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just had me a (diet) cream soda.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The internet freaks me out sometimes with it's synchronicities. Just earlier today I was wondering to myself if people who live past 100 do anything special that other people don't. I didn't Google it. I don't think I've ever Googled it. It just popped into my head. A couple hours later, I got a video about it in my suggestions on Youtube. Not the first time that's happened either. Though sometimes it probably is based on my search and viewing history.


----------



## komorikun

Guess the upstairs neighbors didn't go back to Iowa (snicker...hehehe) for Thanksgiving. They are more noisy than usual. Ugh. Drunk voices and loud footsteps. Why did they have to stay here for the long holiday?

*Edit: Forgot. Lots and lots of toilet flushing coming from their huge master bedroom. Way more than usual.*


----------



## 0589471

My sleep is all messed up and I have been feeling overly tired and stomach weirdness for days. I tried putting myself to bed early and I had weird dreams while I'm half conscious and aware I'm dreaming and wanted out. Like I feel my body forcing myself awake because I'm aware I'm dreaming, my mind feels like it's going to explode or something. So I just lay there until I force myself up to do something and hope I can try again later. it's just frustrating because my days belong to others and the evenings are all I have to myself.


----------



## tehuti88

This thread is weirdly comforting to read though I can't really think of anything to contribute. :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My sleep is all messed up and I have been feeling overly tired and stomach weirdness for days. I tried putting myself to bed early and I had weird dreams while I'm half conscious and aware I'm dreaming and wanted out. Like I feel my body forcing myself awake because I'm aware I'm dreaming, my mind feels like it's going to explode or something. So I just lay there until I force myself up to do something and hope I can try again later. it's just frustrating because my days belong to others and the evenings are all I have to myself.


 Have you started any new meds or vitamins or anything recently? I'm not sure but I think sometimes this happens to me if I've had more caffeine than usual in the previous few days.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you started any new meds or vitamins or anything recently? I'm not sure but I think sometimes this happens to me if I've had more caffeine than usual in the previous few days.


No new meds or anything. However I haven't been eating properly and have been downing a lot of caffeine to stay awake during the day. I know that doesn't help. I had one cup of coffee today though and that was it. Maybe I need to cut it off completely for awhile. hmm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No new meds or anything. However I haven't been eating properly and have been downing a lot of caffeine to stay awake during the day. I know that doesn't help. I had one cup of coffee today though and that was it. Maybe I need to cut it off completely for awhile. hmm.


 Caffeine can be sneaky I think because when you start consuming too much the effects don't necessarily show up right away (other than the obvious jittery feeling). I think it's one of those things that's kind of cumulative where after a few days your body is like "Whoa! This has to stop man!" and you start getting all sorts of alarming symptoms that you won't necessarily tie to the caffeine.

I also have weird dreams if I take things like Nyquil, Benadryl and (especially) melatonin.


----------



## firestar

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No new meds or anything. However I haven't been eating properly and have been downing a lot of caffeine to stay awake during the day. I know that doesn't help. I had one cup of coffee today though and that was it. Maybe I need to cut it off completely for awhile. hmm.


:squeeze

I agree with @WillYouStopDave - it sounds like the caffeine combined with stress could be the culprit. I usually hit a point where my body starts fighting with the caffeine, so the caffeine is trying to keep me awake and my body is trying to force me to sleep. That's the point where I feel sick.


----------



## 0589471

firestar said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I agree with @WillYouStopDave - it sounds like the caffeine combined with stress could be the culprit. I usually hit a point where my body starts fighting with the caffeine, so the caffeine is trying to keep me awake and my body is trying to force me to sleep. That's the point where I feel sick.


:squeeze thanks Firestar
Yeah it sounds like exactly as you described. I managed some better sleep last night after I got to that passing out point lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :squeeze thanks Firestar
> Yeah it sounds like exactly as you described. I managed some better sleep last night after I got to that passing out point lol


 Have you ever tried valerian pills for sleep? I have actual sleeping pills but valerian works better and doesn't do anything weird like melatonin. It won't necessarily knock you out like a real sleeping pill will but once you go to sleep you'll sleep well.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just let one of those farts that sounds a little bit like a soda can being opened. Kinda funny when you expect it to be an airplane fart and it just goes "PFFFFFFFT". :lol


----------



## IcedOver

I've posted several times on Reddit's Virginity Exchange board where loser virgins can hope (and fail) to find someone willing to help them out (not sure why it's called "Exchange" as I'm sure most older virgins, and certainly not me, would not want another virgin). I have received a few responses, but they were all not who I specified, or they were too far, too young . . . or men. Yesterday I figured I would search the board for my city, and found a female ad from someone in my city looking to de-virginize someone. The posting was from 42 days ago, and it looked like an account created just to post that ad. She said she had received over 200 replies the first time she posted, was overwhelmed and disappointed in the guys, and was posting once more before throwing in the towel on the idea. Just my luck - a day late and a dollar short. Likely she won't even get my message as it's probably not an account she checks. Oh well.


----------



## IcedOver

Got another reply to my Virginity Exchange ad yesterday, but we have only exchanged a couple messages so far. Can this be the time when something happens, please? I'm waiting for the other shoe inevitably to drop, whether it be her appearance (which I haven't asked about yet), her having kids (also haven't asked), or being a nut like a woman last year. Waiting for messages on Reddit is grueling because at least the way I have it, I don't get a notification until an hour or more later. Nervous me has to keep checking and refreshing my inbox.

This girl asked me which "Pittsburg" (No "h") I'm in. Seriously? If I just put "Pittsburgh" with an "h" and no state, wouldn't that be obvious what city I'm in? Who wouldn't include the state if they're in, say, Pittsburg, Texas? She said she is about an hour away.

Edit: I think the other shoe has already dropped.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Costco's pharmacy strikes again. Called them the day before yesterday to refill my Keppra. Went in there yesterday to pick it up and they told me it wasn't ready yet and to come back in 15 minutes. Went back 15 minutes later and they told me it was out of stock and I'd have to come back the next day.

They didn't even apologize. Same rude lady as last time. Unbelievable. How can a pharmacy be out of medicine? WTF is that even? "Hey! Come and buy your medicine here at our pharmacy! Well, darn! We're out of medicine here at the pharmacy! Come back tomorrow and maybe we'll have some then. Better luck next time!" 

So my mother told me she'd go and pick it up today. Which I knew as soon as she told me that it wasn't gonna happen. But whatever. And of course she didn't do it so now Costco has another excuse to **** things up the next time we go down there to get it. They can say they had it ready when they said they would but we didn't come and get it.

I am so sick of dealing with them. I know they're probably the cheapest pharmacy in town but this is BS. This is not the first time they've done this either. I've got 3 days worth of pills left and I'm out.


----------



## pianist

hypestyle said:


> what kind of wine?
> 
> best for the future, for all of us in the V-club.


Boxed wine of course, Pinot noir. I love red


----------



## IcedOver

A commercial that plays regularly before movies at my local theater is for a downtown history museum exhibition that has the Apollo 11 Command and Service Module. They put up three panels of the astronauts with their names underneath -- Armstrong, Aldrin, and Collins. Unfortunately, someone didn't proofread the commercial, because they switched Armstrong and Collins' names. It's true that not a lot of people today know what those guys look like (and a lot now probably think Armstrong looks like bored-face Ryan Gosling), but this is ridiculous.


----------



## estse

the world is quite bleak. if only i could.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Today has been one of those days where everything just ****ing irritates me. And (seemingly) just little annoying things keep happening. I go to move something that has a cord on it and the cord snags on a dirty pot with nasty water in it and drags it off the counter and it goes everywhere. I start trying to clean that crap up and bang my head on the corner of the counter.

In the meantime, my parents are listening to some crazy youtube preacher ranting and raving in the background (They have everything on youtube to choose from the watch and they're watching the dumbest MFer alive every day). I think I should just go back to bed while I'm ahead. Some days I have amazing clarity of mind and calmness and patience to deal with complete BS and today isn't one of them.


----------



## Slacker

I'm envious of those who can jump in a vehicle with ease or even go for a drive just to relax, I think I would chop off "almost" any appendage at this point to go out there anxiety free... so stupid to move back to a busy town when you already hate driving.


----------



## IcedOver

It continues to amaze me how poor some people are with basic communication and reading comprehension. I mentioned above that I'm trying to have a conversation with and hopefully meet someone off of Reddit's Virginity Exchange. This woman contacted me a week ago with interest. She sent two other messages, and the only back and forth we had was in early morning when she said she was pulling an all-nighter. I received and replied to her messages. Then nothing for days. I followed up telling her I assumed she wasn't interested, and asking if she has any reservations that I could address. No reply. I had written her off. Then this morning, six days after we last exchanged any message, she replied, addressing my "reservation" question, saying "I have only one -- don't make assumptions until you ask me." Idiot, I did ask you; you didn't reply.

You'd think that someone would want to make time, a few minutes some day, to exchange messages back and forth in an actual conversation. She suggested that we exchange photos via text, but neither offered me any way to contact her outside of Reddit, nor gave any reply to my immediate follow-up. So yeah, I don't think this is going to work out.


----------



## kudos06

tehuti88 said:


> This thread is weirdly comforting to read though I can't really think of anything to contribute. :/


Same herw to be honest :"/

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06

IcedOver said:


> It continues to amaze me how poor some people are with basic communication and reading comprehension. I mentioned above that I'm trying to have a conversation with and hopefully meet someone off of Reddit's Virginity Exchange. This woman contacted me a week ago with interest. She sent two other messages, and the only back and forth we had was in early morning when she said she was pulling an all-nighter. I received and replied to her messages. Then nothing for days. I followed up telling her I assumed she wasn't interested, and asking if she has any reservations that I could address. No reply. I had written her off. Then this morning, six days after we last exchanged any message, she replied, addressing my "reservation" question, saying "I have only one -- don't make assumptions until you ask me." Idiot, I did ask you; you didn't reply.
> 
> You'd think that someone would want to make time, a few minutes some day, to exchange messages back and forth in an actual conversation. She suggested that we exchange photos via text, but neither offered me any way to contact her outside of Reddit, nor gave any reply to my immediate follow-up. So yeah, I don't think this is going to work out.


Some people are just too shady you know man. Ive been looking for internet friends for one and a half year over now. But the fact is some of them are nice, some don't even reply and some are just cun*s. Even those who are nice barely ever text me on their own. This sometimes used to drive me crazy . But hopefully we can have a convo as long as you're down for it man. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06

Slacker said:


> I'm envious of those who can jump in a vehicle with ease or even go for a drive just to relax, I think I would chop off "almost" any appendage at this point to go out there anxiety free... so stupid to move back to a busy town when you already hate driving.


Towns are the worst places to roam around in a free mood man. I totally agree. Again, I live in such a populated country, that you can't even have a clear view of an environment whithout people in it.

I too agree man going out there anxiety free is like a dream. Come. True. Hopefully we'll be abke to recover from it someday man. What do you say?

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

That was a long train honk. Damn.


----------



## IcedOver

So yet another woman messaged me yesterday evening, off of FetLife this time, about my virgin ad. This one I really hope works out because of how she described herself, and she's local. She's probably got a hundred other guys cluttering her inbox, though, so I'm not too hopeful. She said she has a "thing" for virgins. I'm back in the mode of being nervous and trying not to mess this up, the same mode I've been in quite a few times before. It's all led to disappointment. I keep thinking that I need to "prove" that I'm a virgin, something impossible to prove. I know that some guys do pose as virgins online to make themselves look like sad sacks who just need help and a screw. However, why would someone pretend to be something that is generally, by 95% of people, looked at as unattractive?

I also got an e-mail today from a UK-based casting scout for a TV show about virgins. It's from a producer of "Naked and Afraid". I assume it would be on TLC or something, as they have had virgin shows in the past. The casting dude was looking on the Reddit Virginity Exchange board for possible cast members for the show, and he explained that they'd be meeting with Dr. Holly Richmond, a sex therapist, about a new sexual therapy. I had to politely decline his offer to talk with the producer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

IcedOver said:


> So yet another woman messaged me yesterday evening, off of FetLife this time, about my virgin ad. This one I really hope works out because of how she described herself, and she's local. She's probably got a hundred other guys cluttering her inbox, though, so I'm not too hopeful. She said she has a "thing" for virgins. I'm back in the mode of being nervous and trying not to mess this up, the same mode I've been in quite a few times before. It's all led to disappointment. I keep thinking that I need to "prove" that I'm a virgin, something impossible to prove. I know that some guys do pose as virgins online to make themselves look like sad sacks who just need help and a screw. However, why would someone pretend to be something that is generally, by 95% of people, looked at as unattractive?
> 
> I also got an e-mail today from a UK-based casting scout for a TV show about virgins. It's from a producer of "Naked and Afraid". I assume it would be on TLC or something, as they have had virgin shows in the past. The casting dude was looking on the Reddit Virginity Exchange board for possible cast members for the show, and he explained that they'd be meeting with Dr. Holly Richmond, a sex therapist, about a new sexual therapy. I had to politely decline his offer to talk with the producer.


You posted on Fetlife and other sites that you're a virgin looking to getting laid to see what kind of replies you'd get?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One day I hope I can act and feel like my actual age, mature properly


----------



## Jolese

I just remembered something I read hear a while back made total sense to me in a certain way even though I didn't understand fully what the other person was meaning. I appreciate these little bits of understanding very much.


----------



## Jolese

(Completely blank) "Nothing is right"


----------



## tehuti88

I wish I were a far better person. I don't deserve anything good.


----------



## NocaLove

This roommate was suppose to move in. He stayed one night and I gave all of his money back but I kept $100 of it.


----------



## IcedOver

Canadian Brotha said:


> You posted on Fetlife and other sites that you're a virgin looking to getting laid to see what kind of replies you'd get?


Why not? It's a fetish of some women, and they have boards on Reddit and FL dedicated to it. I can't say anyone is going to succeed off it (although several people post success stories), but you're definitely not going to succeed if you don't try. I think this current woman I was talking to may already have ditched me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

IcedOver said:


> Why not? It's a fetish of some women, and they have boards on Reddit and FL dedicated to it. I can't say anyone is going to succeed off it (although several people post success stories), but you're definitely not going to succeed if you don't try. I think this current woman I was talking to may already have ditched me.


It's an interesting idea that I've never thought of, that's for sure. Suppose I could try it myself


----------



## IcedOver

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's an interesting idea that I've never thought of, that's for sure. Suppose I could try it myself


I've been posting ads for virginity and . . . other stuff for years and gotten quite a few conversations out of it and close to a meeting or two. Guys place too much emphasis on the idea that they have to be the ones doing the messaging as far as online interaction. At least for me, posting and re-posting my own ads is what works. Women who are interested will find you. Every single conversation which has been promising has been the result of a woman contacting me off my ads.

The woman who I thought had ghosted did reply yesterday evening, but only for one message. She is either busy, as she says, or is doing this on the side of a relationship/kids, which I asked her about and am waiting to hear; both would be deal breakers. When it rains, it pours, though. Later in the evening I got a message from another woman from . . . another site about . . . something else. Real woman, verified. We talked online for an hour and a half, and she was the most interested in meeting that I have encountered. If I wanted to or was ready, I could meet her in the next few days, I believe. Having these two possibilities is kind of throwing me for a loop and making me recoil a bit.


----------



## Quietguy86

I'm 32 and I haven't been on any dates since my ex, I had emotional affairs with women, flirted, there was some chemistry, stirred feelings but I haven't been on any official dates since my ex, I did go out to coffee with someone under the impression it was a date (it wasn't)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Today's posts have been brought to you by Nyquil.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I most likely saw this on TV but I don't specifically remember it.






I do (however) specifically remember buying my first pair of Air Jordans at Footlocker.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Didn't watch that but watched (and taped on VHS) Space Jam with Jordan. Then watched it some more.


----------



## h00dz

You know whats funny, they say introverts hate small talk which if we are on this site there is a high probability of being so. But just recently komorikun posted about having a light fixture issue and willyoustop dave replied and so the conversations go. 

To my observation that would be a topic that all introverts hate. But they made it work! Shows that we can and do have skills some of us think we don't have.

PS. I am not having a go at komorikun or willyoustopdave in anyway. Just my personal journey looking to others to find things I can do myself.


----------



## andy1984

Quietguy86 said:


> I'm 32 and I haven't been on any dates since my ex, I had emotional affairs with women, flirted, there was some chemistry, stirred feelings but I haven't been on any official dates since my ex, I did go out to coffee with someone under the impression it was a date (it wasn't)


well at least it's not been nothing. I've dated one crazy since my ex and I wish I hadn't. but then life would be boring I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My smoke alarm is doing the dead/dying battery beep. I'll say this much for 9 volt batteries. They're consistent. The one in the hallway was doing it last night and I replaced both of those batteries at roughly the same time. They both gave up around the same time.


----------



## Neddy123

Spent too much time on facebook the last few days and feels pretty sick to see almost everyone i know is a proper grown up. I know it's mostly for show, but it does feel like i've hibernated for 5 years and woken up exactly where i was and everyone else has moved on


----------



## tehuti88

Spending more and more nights sitting alone in my room crying to myself. I'm so lonely.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being a disgrace is exhausting


----------



## Musicfan

So it turns out I won't be moving after all. There is a new law apparently that homeowners have to fix plumbing lines to meet requirements and the plumber said that the entire front porch and the driveway would have to be dug up. And all the way down about 5 feet deep to the street to do the sewer line. Several of our neighbors had to have the same job done and it was a 5 figure amount. Major bummer because that puts moving costs way out of reach. Taking into consideration that it was quoted about 70 grand in moving costs and fees, taxes, realtors fees etc. I'm still very fortunate to have a nice house (not my own) to live in but it's a bit of a shame that we might be stuck here because of the plumbing issues.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The ****ing traffic in this city is insane! The traffic in this city has always been insane. I don't understand it. There are only like 30k people living here. Where the hell do they all come from? It's like everyone who lives here is on the road ALL THE TIME.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Neddy123 said:


> Spent too much time on facebook the last few days and feels pretty sick to see almost everyone i know is a proper grown up. I know it's mostly for show, but it does feel like i've hibernated for 5 years and woken up exactly where i was and everyone else has moved on


I am turning 30 at the end of next month and can SO relate to this. :sigh


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:sigh

So I bought a new toaster oven from Costco. Got it on sale. But I think I need to exchange it because the convection fan makes kind of a bad noise. Might be normal but it sounds noisier than it should (IMO). I'm not taking a chance on it because I bought this model specifically because it has the convection feature (I intend to use it). I suppose even if the fan dies the oven is still better than what I had for only about 20 dollars more. But still. Can return so I will. If the replacement makes the same noise I'll assume it's normal. 

It does cook nice. Even if it makes a bad noise doing it.

I HATE returning things. I hate it. They don't hassle you at Costco (actually I've never had a hard time from anyone at returns even when I was returning CRT TVs in the 90s). It just annoys me. I always have anxiety when picking things out. I will look for the most pristine looking box and get that one. When I was getting this, I moved like 4-5 of them out of the way to get this one because they all had blemishes on the boxes. If I had grabbed the first one on top it would have probably been perfect even though the box was scuffed up. Just my luck. :lol

EDIT - I also noticed that when the level of customers started to drop at Costco when I was there, they turned like half the lights in the store off. It wasn't anywhere near closing time. There just weren't that many people in there. Was just walking around and suddenly it got substantially darker. I looked up and noticed a lot of the lights had gone off.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :sigh
> 
> So I bought a new toaster oven from Costco. Got it on sale. But I think I need to exchange it because the convection fan makes kind of a bad noise. Might be normal but it sounds noisier than it should (IMO). I'm not taking a chance on it because I bought this model specifically because it has the convection feature (I intend to use it). I suppose even if the fan dies the oven is still better than what I had for only about 20 dollars more. But still. Can return so I will. If the replacement makes the same noise I'll assume it's normal.
> 
> It does cook nice. Even if it makes a bad noise doing it.
> 
> I HATE returning things. I hate it. They don't hassle you at Costco (actually I've never had a hard time from anyone at returns even when I was returning CRT TVs in the 90s). It just annoys me. I always have anxiety when picking things out. I will look for the most pristine looking box and get that one. When I was getting this, I moved like 4-5 of them out of the way to get this one because they all had blemishes on the boxes. If I had grabbed the first one on top it would have probably been perfect even though the box was scuffed up. Just my luck. :lol
> 
> EDIT - *I also noticed that when the level of customers started to drop at Costco when I was there, they turned like half the lights in the store off. It wasn't anywhere near closing time. There just weren't that many people in there. Was just walking around and suddenly it got substantially darker. I looked up and noticed a lot of the lights had gone off.*


Maybe the lights have a motion sensor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Maybe the lights have a motion sensor.


 Who knows. They might be tied into some kind of software that kicks things into economy mode when sales volume goes down or something. That's the first time I've ever been in there when it happened though. I've been in there when it was deader than it was then and that didn't happen so I don't know.

They do have motion sensors on the freezer lights at this other grocery store I go to. They only come on when you walk by them. I have wondered if they wear them out faster by doing that. But whatever. The technology works well. They come on just when you need them so.


----------



## IcedOver

Oh no, I looked on YouTube and found that an even longer version of "The Forgotten Toys: The Night After Christmas" exists -- an hour instead of a half hour. I guess what is probably the saddest Christmas special ever, or at least the saddest concept for one, has a half hour more of wistful sadness. I should watch it, but need to be in the right Christmas depression state of mind. Have a look if you want.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. The old Rastafarian is out there with a leaf blower. He vacuums the hallways too. I bet he is getting a discount on the rent or something for doing that. I was wondering how he is somehow able to afford this pricey area when he doesn't seem to be working full-time. More than likely he is sponging off his girlfriend too.


----------



## caelle

Wondering if I will EVER find clothes that look ok on me. Especially jeans. Never gonna attract anyone looking so fugly. But also, I'm insecure because I feel like nothing fits me right so I'm sure lack of confidence is unattractive as well. Sigh.


----------



## nosystemd

caelle said:


> I'm sure lack of confidence is unattractive as well.


it depends on what kind of guy youre looking for. the best ones are either going to prefer someone confident, or least make an honest attempt to get you to raise your own self-esteem, and feel defeated if that fails. everyone looks nicer when they arent beating themselves up emotionally.

confidence treats smaller things as smaller things. if you cant have confidence, at least work on rating yourself more fairly. give yourself the same breaks and forgiveness that you give other people. dont go all the way in the other direction and think youre better than everybody, just gradually dismiss all the self-loathing (or whatever the closest thing to it is) that you can.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> :sigh
> 
> So I bought a new toaster oven from Costco. Got it on sale. But I think I need to exchange it because the convection fan makes kind of a bad noise. Might be normal but it sounds noisier than it should (IMO). I'm not taking a chance on it because I bought this model specifically because it has the convection feature (I intend to use it). I suppose even if the fan dies the oven is still better than what I had for only about 20 dollars more. But still. Can return so I will. If the replacement makes the same noise I'll assume it's normal.
> 
> It does cook nice. Even if it makes a bad noise doing it.


 Done. So far the new one doesn't make the same noise so it definitely had a bad fan right off the bat. At least the return was fairly painless. Found a good parking spot and the line wasn't long. I know it's going to be a good one as long as there are no issues because the other one did cook much better than my old one.

I also noticed that this one doesn't have an odd smell like the other one did when I first fired it up.


----------



## andy1984

tehuti88 said:


> Spending more and more nights sitting alone in my room crying to myself. I'm so lonely.


late reply. but sorry to hear that. hope you're ok. have you been writing?


----------



## komorikun

*The Tale of the 1985 Fridge*

It's a Christmas miracle. I got my landlord to get me a new fridge. It arrived yesterday.

On November 25th, all of of the sudden my fridge started making a godawful noise. At first I thought it was the neighbors up to something. But nope, it was my 1980s fridge giving off a *death knell*. I very quickly grabbed my phone and recorded it. Then a few days later I sent the landlord an email with a link to the video. At first that tightwad was considering sending a repairman....to fix a 30 year old fridge...... I then sent him photos of how the seals on the doors were disintegrating too. That finally convinced Mr. Stingy to buy a new one. It's a miracle.

Warning: sound increases suddenly.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1blFLTd2XY4


----------



## komorikun

The landlord told me that the 4 new people that moved into the 3 bedroom apartment above me in mid-September got a new fridge too. Not sure when exactly.

And the hispanic lady in the 2 bedroom got a new washing machine a couple weeks ago. Sounded like she had to whine repeatedly for it. Landlord actually did send out a repairman for it a couple times but didn't fix the problem. He seemed annoyed with that. Waste of money. Not sure how old her washing machine was. Only the 2 bedrooms and that 3 bedroom apartment have washer/dryer in unit. The 1 bedroom units all share the coin laundry in the basement.

I saw that the hispanic lady was advertising on Craigslist for a roommate a few months ago. I've been checking out ads for this area regularly for a few months now. She's on the 1st floor and one of the bedroom windows is right next to the garbage bins. That must suck. Not above the garbage bins. Like to the left but at the same level. Horrible...


----------



## MCHB

One thing I'll say about getting wasted on Friday's is that it's always a fascinating experience when I retrace where I've been online lol...


----------



## man-Argentina

Ive never find anyone in this forums (ive joined to lot of forums) and chatrooms that i find its a fine person to talk.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad did something to his foot. I mean, not really. He was just standing there and said he felt something pop and had like a shooting, tingling pain like you get when you hit your elbow. So we had to wake my mom up (of course) and she was just like "Well, if you want to take him to the ER to see if they can do anything, go ahead but I'm not going down there with all those germs!"

So she goes back to bed and my dad and I end up sitting in the ER for 3 hours just to have this useless ER doctor treat him like it was a joke. They weren't even busy. So this man comes in and sits there for all of 1 minute and asks him what happened. My dad tells him and the doctor just looks at him with a straight face and tells him he shouldn't be doing ballerina moves. Then he says he'll look at the x rays and walks out. 

Did not see the doctor again. The only person who treated him with any respect at all was a male nurse who came in and bandaged his foot. So the doctor tells him it was a sprain. I'm going to take him to a foot doctor. I'll bet that doctor just didn't care. They gave him two plain Tylenols and a bandage. What can they even tell from an X ray anyway? If it's something wrong with a muscle or a nerve, that's not going to show up on an ordinary x ray. So my dad cannot walk and this doctor was completely worthless. Obviously, something is wrong. This is the same ER that almost let my mother die. They just don't care. What a joke. Bill will probably be a thousand dollars.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's a Christmas miracle. I got my landlord to get me a new fridge. It arrived yesterday.
> 
> On November 25th, all of sudden my fridge started making a godawful noise. At first I thought it was the neighbors up to something. But nope, it was my 1980s fridge giving off a *death knell*. I very quickly grabbed my phone and recorded it. Then a few days later I sent the landlord an email with a link to the video. At first that tightwad was considering sending a repairman....to fix a 30 year old fridge...... I then sent him photos of how the seals on the doors were disintegrating too. That finally convinced Mr. Stingy to buy a new one. It's a miracle.
> 
> Warning: sound increases suddenly.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1blFLTd2XY4


 Holy cow! That was the sound it was making? Sounds like an excited turkey. :lol

When I first read this I though it was probably the compressor was frozen up but that doesn't sound like a compressor noise. Maybe it was a bad compressor making a bad compressor noise I wouldn't imagine a bad compressor might make.

I know one time I turned my mini fridge off and then right back on and the compressor didn't like it and seized for a while. It was a loud hum. Unplugged it and waited half an hour and plugged it back in and it started.

Funny. I got a sudden urge to watch a bunch of refrigerator videos yesterday.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm trying to predict whether I will pick up or glance at my stupid cell more or less than 100 times before going to bed. I have two conversations going on Kik. I get alerts, but then you also have the dastardly D next to the message which changes to an R once they have read it (and usually ignored it). One conversation just started today; a woman messaged me off an ad. The other has been going in fits and starts for over two weeks; she is potentially interested in being my "first". We talked about possibly meeting up to talk on Saturday, so of course she is likely waiting until very late to get back to me, or won't at all. Disclaimer: I realize that neither conversation will lead where I want.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> :sigh
> 
> So I bought a new toaster oven from Costco. Got it on sale. But I think I need to exchange it because the convection fan makes kind of a bad noise. Might be normal but it sounds noisier than it should (IMO). I'm not taking a chance on it because I bought this model specifically because it has the convection feature (I intend to use it). I suppose even if the fan dies the oven is still better than what I had for only about 20 dollars more. But still. Can return so I will. If the replacement makes the same noise I'll assume it's normal.
> 
> It does cook nice. Even if it makes a bad noise doing it.
> 
> I HATE returning things. I hate it. They don't hassle you at Costco (actually I've never had a hard time from anyone at returns even when I was returning CRT TVs in the 90s). It just annoys me. I always have anxiety when picking things out. I will look for the most pristine looking box and get that one. When I was getting this, I moved like 4-5 of them out of the way to get this one because they all had blemishes on the boxes. If I had grabbed the first one on top it would have probably been perfect even though the box was scuffed up. Just my luck. :lol
> 
> EDIT - I also noticed that when the level of customers started to drop at Costco when I was there, they turned like half the lights in the store off. It wasn't anywhere near closing time. There just weren't that many people in there. Was just walking around and suddenly it got substantially darker. I looked up and noticed a lot of the lights had gone off.





WillYouStopDave said:


> Done. So far the new one doesn't make the same noise so it definitely had a bad fan right off the bat. At least the return was fairly painless. Found a good parking spot and the line wasn't long. I know it's going to be a good one as long as there are no issues because the other one did cook much better than my old one.
> 
> I also noticed that this one doesn't have an odd smell like the other one did when I first fired it up.


 Well, the day after I wrote this, the new one developed a different noise in it's fan. It doesn't sound nearly as bad and only really happens when the oven is cold (not so much once it warms up). It's probably got a cheap bearing in it that just makes noise no matter what. Will probably fail eventually but I'm not gonna bother taking it back unless I see a better unit somewhere else for the same price.

Obviously two different ones with crappy fans is probably an indication that the fan is craptacular and was probably just tacked on as an afterthought to compete with other brands.

Sometimes I think Costco gets discounts on stuff nobody else wants for one reason or another. I have looked and don't see this exact model on Amazon at all. Kind of odd because I've noticed that about Costco stuff before. I saw similar models but not this exact one.


----------



## komorikun

Humidity got up to 77% in my bedroom Thursday morning. That's impressive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Humidity got up to 77% in my bedroom Thursday morning. That's impressive.


 Wow! If you have any kind of forced air heater, you might wanna run it a while. If it gets much higher than that (or stays that way long) you will get mold. It's like 29% in here right now.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow! If you have any kind of forced air heater, you might wanna run it a while. If it gets much higher than that (or stays that way long) you will get mold. It's like 29% in here right now.


Someone's got to pay that electric bill. I don't want a $300 bill.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Someone's got to pay that electric bill. I don't want a $300 bill.


 It probably wouldn't juice it up that much unless you ran it all day. If you just ran it a few times a day to knock the humidity down below 70% it would still be kind of expensive but it wouldn't be that much.

Do you have any idea where the humidity is coming from? Like do you have air leaks around the windows or something? I'm not too sure how humidity works (only that the air gets super dry inside a well insulated building with forced air heat).

I know they have these moisture absorber packs you can buy from the dollar store but I don't think that would help too much with that much humidity in a large area.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> It probably wouldn't juice it up that much unless you ran it all day. If you just ran it a few times a day to knock the humidity down below 70% it would still be kind of expensive but it wouldn't be that much.
> 
> Do you have any idea where the humidity is coming from? Like do you have air leaks around the windows or something? I'm not too sure how humidity works (only that the air gets super dry inside a well insulated building with forced air heat).
> 
> I know they have these moisture absorber packs you can buy from the dollar store but I don't think that would help too much with that much humidity in a large area.


The climate here is very humid. I'm sure if I blasted the heat and had a $300 electric bill I could keep the air dry but....the whole point in living in this dump is to save money.

The windows (double pane) are made of metal so tons and tons of condensation. Really should have plastic windows. Then on top of that the seals are not tight, especially the bedroom window. I showed the landlord the windows when he came here for the fridge delivery. I just don't want to get blamed for it when I move out cause there is fungus and the paint is cracking. He reassured me that I wouldn't get the blame. He suggested opening up the windows before in the morning before going to work but half the time rain is in the forecast so can't really do that on those days. Obviously they just painted over the cracks and fungus and did a patch job on the bad spots before I moved in.

I do run the exhaust fan for 30 minutes after I shower. Not sure how effective that exhaust fan is since it's ancient and it's under the heat lamps. When I cook I open up all the windows. There is no exhaust fan in the kitchen.

In those emails about the fridge with the landlord, he actually wrote "Merry Christmas." I think he thought he was being nice/generous by buying a new fridge. I probably ruined his mood when I said that the windows "like everything else in this apartment" are falling apart. He was like "well, I'm fixing/replacing things little by little." Like that does me any good. :roll


----------



## komorikun

Anyways, I probably shouldn't complain about my job or my apartment too much. The lease is over so I _*can*_ move. It's like either sh_t or get off the pot. I need to find a new job and a new apartment. Easier said than done though.....to say the least.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, the day after I wrote this, the new one developed a different noise in it's fan. It doesn't sound nearly as bad and only really happens when the oven is cold (not so much once it warms up). It's probably got a cheap bearing in it that just makes noise no matter what. Will probably fail eventually but I'm not gonna bother taking it back unless I see a better unit somewhere else for the same price.
> 
> Obviously two different ones with crappy fans is probably an indication that the fan is craptacular and was probably just tacked on as an afterthought to compete with other brands.
> 
> Sometimes I think Costco gets discounts on stuff nobody else wants for one reason or another. I have looked and don't see this exact model on Amazon at all. Kind of odd because I've noticed that about Costco stuff before. I saw similar models but not this exact one.


 So I went looking for an appropriate baking dish to use in this oven. We have some pyrex baking dishes but I'm afraid to use glass in an oven this small that close to the elements. I was thinking of using my 8" cast iron skillet but I honestly don't want to bother cleaning it every time I use my toaster oven.

The oven came with a nonstick pan that does a great job of being nonstick but is so thin that it warps during use. Don't like that.

So I found a 9" "Xylan" nonstick cake pan (round) that is made of heavy gauge steel. The price was $4.99 and I couldn't resist that. I pay $3 for a 4 pack of disposable aluminum pans that don't work well with heat conduction in a toaster oven at all (and obviously are not very reusable).

Cooked with it and my food cooked very well. Made a mess in the pan. Took it to the sink expecting to have a hard time but was very surprised how easy it was to get the gunk off. I've had a lot of bad experiences with nonstick not being nonstick. Looks brand new. If it keeps being this easy to clean that will be my all purpose baking pan. The nice thing is the bottom is thick and heavy so it heats pretty evenly. It isn't made for steak but it works nice.

I really wanted a more rectangular pan but they were all way bigger than my oven so I kind of didn't have a choice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So my dad and I made a trip to the store specifically to find some old man slippers for him to make things a bit easier on his foot that he hurt a while back.

So we spent like 35-40 minutes with him trying on every last pair they had there (and they surprisingly had a huge selection of old man slippers for some reason). We carefully selected a pair that he really liked and even got almost half off because they were having a sale.

So we get home and my mom immediately pees on the party by telling him they're too lose and he can't keep them because she's afraid he'll trip over them and break his hip (seriously. This was her exact wording). 

I'd laugh if it didn't piss me off because back when this happened to his foot, she didn't want anything to do with it. Wouldn't even get her *** out of bed to drive him to the hospital. So he spends the rest of the day hobbling around the ER and the rest of the week sitting on a chair in the living room and she takes a vacation from her vacation and sleeps the whole time. Now that he's (somewhat recovered) she's having none of him getting some relief with some soft shoes because "Oh no! He might trip over them and end up in the ER with the same doctor who didn't help him with his foot!".

To make matters worse, my dad obviously needs to be seeing a foot doctor (podiatrist?). His feet are obviously (visually) not doing so good. He has been to one before when he hurt his other foot a few years ago. That was back before my mother went half insane from her own medical problems that she delayed until they put her in a coma in the ICU. Back then, she at least had enough sense to take him to a real foot doctor when he hurt his foot.

But once the "emergency" was over, she forgot all about it and never took him back to the foot doctor for checkups. Instead, she took him to this useless GP that she thinks is the best doctor in the world (but he obviously isn't because he never even noticed a whole slew of medical problems my dad had/has/has had for years).

So now he really needs to be seeing that foot doctor. I'm halfway tempted to bypass her entirely and make an appointment with him and drive him down there myself. But if I do that, she'll wig out. It'll be a meltdown like no other. I'm pretty much convinced that their decision to move to this specific city was a bad move if only for the fact that they live so close to the worst hospital I have ever seen. Anything that goes wrong, they end up there with incompetent doctors who just want to get rid of them ASAP.

So we have to take those slippers back. There's no point in looking for another pair because what it boils down to was it wasn't her idea to get him some in the first place and she will find something wrong with anything we do. She won't do a damn thing for him herself though. You can bet on that.


----------



## MCHB

Had an awesome christmas with my folks and got to skype with my nephew (little dude is missing a front tooth and is growing up so fast). I love Christmas but I can only handle so many of the lovey dovey movies before I start feeling bad so I retreated to my room while visiting around 7:30pm.


----------



## SparklingWater

Turning 32 in a couple of months. Not looking forward to it now that I'm not as hopeful about things getting better.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## komorikun

I don't know why our two recycling garbage bins are always full but the dumpster for regular trash always has plenty of space. What the **** are the people in my building recycling? There are only 8 units. I see a lot of boxes. Why do they have so many damn boxes? Some of them are so lazy they don't even flatten the boxes. Ugh.


----------



## komorikun

Definitely time for Ann to die. My dad should just let her oxygen levels go real low (she has lung problems) and not call an ambulance. It's ridiculous that she pisses like 12 times a day and night.


----------



## Musicfan

25 percent of the world was born after 2004. Man that makes me feel old.


----------



## Musicfan

What happened to the interview the person below you thread that used to be in this section?


edit: nvm found it


----------



## nubly

Went to valley of fire national park with my gf and kid for a bit of hiking. It was chilly but lots of fun. Hadn't gone hiking in a long time, feb this year I think. Was nice to do it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

Weird how my sister will one day be sending texts rapid-fire, one every 30 seconds- boom boom boom, boom. Don't know how she types so damn fast on a phone. Then for a week I'll hear nothing from her whatsoever. Doesn't reply to any of my texts. She's not working a 9-5 and she doesn't have a boyfriend so I don't think she's all that busy. 

I know she is basically glued to her phone. Like it's a 3rd arm. When she came over to my apartment the phone was always in her hands. When I'd talk to her, she was always looking at the phone. When she cooked, she brought the phone into the kitchen with her. When we went on a walk to the supermarket the phone was almost always in her hand. Didn't put it into her purse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Weird how my sister will one day be sending texts rapid-fire, one every 30 seconds- boom boom boom, boom. Don't know how she types so damn fast on a phone. Then for a week I'll hear nothing from her whatsoever. Doesn't reply to any of my texts. She's not working a 9-5 and she doesn't have a boyfriend so I don't think she's all that busy.
> 
> I know she is basically glued to her phone. Like it's a 3rd arm. When she came over to my apartment the phone was always in her hands. When I'd talk to her, she was always looking at the phone. When she cooked, she brought the phone into the kitchen with her. When we went on a walk to the supermarket the phone was almost always in her hand. Didn't put it into her purse.


Similar things can happen with my bro as well...though he has an excuse in that if he's not connected to wifi then he may be reachable because he doesn't keep a conventional number & I'm sure if he has a loan data plan


----------



## komorikun

Been feeding this to the little birdies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Been feeding this to the little birdies.


 I hope you ate some too. They look delicious. Birds are eating well.


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams

People look down on you for not participating in group functions.

They cant understand how mortifying it is.

So your looked at as a flake and worthless.

A person hiding in the shadows and caring from a distance suffer relationships.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hope you ate some too. They look delicious. Birds are eating well.


Yeah, I ate some. It's pretty cheap. Only $2 for a pound of it. Only thing cheaper would be the kind with shells but then the birds would leave the shells all over my balcony. Even this kind the birds remove the coating.

I also checked the local pet store but the bird feed was pricey there. Anyways, I only dole out a little bit per day, so that bag lasts a couple months for me. Think the birdies are more hungry in the winter.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I ate some. It's pretty cheap. Only $2 for a pound of it.


 That is pretty cheap. I don't know what they cost where I shop but I know a pound of anything would be more than $2 there. Nuts (especially) are unbelievably expensive. Except for peanuts. They're cheap but not that good for you. Walnuts are like $8 a pound or something crazy like that. Pistachios are about the same or maybe a little less. I don't like almonds. I love cashews (and they're good for you) but they're insanely expensive. I can't eat trail mix because diabetes. I mean I could but I can't stop eating stuff like that until it's gone and that would not be good.


----------



## IcedOver

Being ghosted withers your soul a little bit. At the moment I might be getting the ghost treatment from not one, but two women. That's the fvcked part - you don't even know if you're being rejected. I'm in limbo at the moment, then - doubly so.


----------



## SparklingWater

So much time on this site the last 2 months. Culminating in today. Was on more often than not. Possibly need another minibreak and to leave for a bit. I'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun

Brussels sprouts when combined with cauliflower is lethal. Oh man.


----------



## Jolese

I don't understand the how


----------



## MCHB

Getting wasted! :3 



It is friday lol....


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> Brussels sprouts when combined with cauliflower is lethal. Oh man.


Gas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver

Today is the 20th anniversary of a pretty bad day for me personally.


----------



## tehuti88

Erte has some really lovely art. Lots of boobs in it, but, artistic boobs.


----------



## nubly

When i look at people I their 40s and 50s, i feel younger than them but we're the same generation. In another 4 decades I'll be dead. Very depressing thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## exceptionalfool

nubly said:


> When i look at people I their 40s and 50s, i feel younger than them but we're the same generation.


I feel the same way about many people my age. I look at someone and think "damn.. I'm actually older than they are... Holy ****." wth happened. :lol

In other pointless news:

"Jingoism"
I discovered this word today. I feel like an infantile AI chatbot when I stumble upon new information that most people have been bored knowing for a long time. Also, I think the personality of my amazon echo is rubbing off on me. She's the person I interact with most lately. I wish I had a hologram projector so she could take a human form. I would enjoy that very much. :yes :mushy


----------



## IcedOver

Arby's Oreo Bites are delicious.


----------



## IcedOver

Delete.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe I should just shave my head, maintaining that doesn’t require a barbershop


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> Maybe I should just shave my head, maintaining that doesn't require a barbershop


Can't go wrong with a shaved head and beard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan69 said:


> Can't go wrong with a shaved head and beard.


Yeah man, I'm done with shaving, don't think I'll ever be beardless again. That said, I suppose it's really just a trade if I shave my head, but for whatever reason I doubt I'd have as intense skin reactions keeping my head shaved vs my scalp


----------



## komorikun

A couple days ago I was on my way to work, just left the apartment, and some guy walking his dog asked if the big van with Iowa plates was mine. I was like, no. He said "Thought it might be yours. There is a purse and some other stuff next to it." 

In fact it belongs to my upstairs neighbors who annoy me with their fussing around on the balcony. Just the other day they opened and closed their balcony sliding glass door like 100 times in 30 minutes. I was in a hurry and didn't feel like knocking on their door to tell them about the purse. Guess I'm not a good neighbor, LOL.

That reminds me. I really need to move. I know that couple really wants to use their balcony/deck but it's too cold right now. They already got a chair, string lights, and a small tree up there. Ugh. I got to move before summer. I know damn well, they will be out there all the time and I will have my windows open. When they are out there it's like they are in my living room. If I farted, they could hear it from their deck. And I can hear all their conversations.


----------



## 0589471

They did it to Friends too. Stop watching my shows if they're so offensive. You can't expect offensive things to just not exist, stop trying to erase history. I have a morbid sense of humour anyway, but it doesn't mean I condone things I find funny. These shows were sitcoms too, life shouldn't be so serious. 
@Suchness @SamanthaStrange @Karsten @Ekardy

I keep seeing these pop up lately. Our show!!! haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can see why they think it's offensive in the context of their life experience. We don't live in the 90s anymore and many of them probably either weren't there. Back then it was funny because it was offensive and everyone knew it wasn't supposed to be taken seriously. People these days are super touchy and take everything more seriously than pretty much anyone did when the show was on. If they think Seinfeld is offensive they should watch 80s and 90s stand-up that was on the pay channels like HBO. They'd go ballistic watching Eddie Murphy. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Well, I find the entire Millennial generation offensive, so I guess we're even. :rofl


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can see why they think it's offensive in the context of their life experience. We don't live in the 90s anymore and many of them probably either weren't there. Back then it was funny because it was offensive and everyone knew it wasn't supposed to be taken seriously. People these days are super touchy and take everything more seriously than pretty much anyone did when the show was on. If they think Seinfeld is offensive they should watch 80s and 90s stand-up that was on the pay channels like HBO. They'd go ballistic watching Eddie Murphy.


haha yeah. Some people use extreme arguments and try to say letting small stuff slide is opening the gate to the dark ages. We have to be able to laugh at life, taking things too seriously makes everyone edgy and constantly annoyed. Sometimes it feels like we're focusing on building a utopia future where everyone is happy, but that is impossible which is why compromise and not sweating the small stuff is absolutely necessary in society lol 


SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, I find the entire Millennial generation offensive, so I guess we're even. :rofl


lol I'm picturing your expression toward them as permanently the girl looking at the pickle on the fork (the one avatar you had)


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> They did it to Friends too. Stop watching my shows if they're so offensive. You can't expect offensive things to just not exist, stop trying to erase history. I have a morbid sense of humour anyway, but it doesn't mean I condone things I find funny. These shows were sitcoms too, life shouldn't be so serious.
> @Suchness @SamanthaStrange @Karsten @Ekardy
> 
> I keep seeing these pop up lately. Our show!!! haha.


I was gonna post a video I saw on that but forgot. Just goes to show how much better the 90's were.


----------



## Karsten

I feel bad for the people who are sensitive enough to get offended by Seinfeld, lmao.


----------



## 0589471

Karsten said:


> I feel bad for the people who are sensitive enough to get offended by Seinfeld, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

How do these people get through life? Seriously. Not just because of Seinfeld, but like the entire thing of being so sensitive and offended by everything. I would be long dead if not for my ability to laugh at the absurdity of life.


----------



## Suchness

They’re missing the whole point of humour and comedy, it’s there to remind us not to take life so seriously.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Karsten said:


> I feel bad for the people who are sensitive enough to get offended by Seinfeld, lmao.


 Feel bad for them? I feel bad for their kids. :O :afr


----------



## IcedOver

I've been talking to a woman pretty much constantly for a week, online re: virginity. If this situation doesn't pan out (just like none of the other situations with women have panned out), I think my soul might dim a little bit (more).


----------



## nubly

SamanthaStrange said:


> How do these people get through life? Seriously. Not just because of Seinfeld, but like the entire thing of being so sensitive and offended by everything. I would be long dead if not for my ability to laugh at the absurdity of life.


As society progresses, things of the past don't fit modern society. These things used to be fine in the '50s and '70s. Not so much in the '90s when sitcoms like Seinfeld, Friends and Married...with Children were around. I'm sure our great grand kids will be offended by their grandparents generation.

Amos 'n Andy










Movie poster during the blaxplotation era


----------



## Chevy396

WillYouStopDave said:


> I can see why they think it's offensive in the context of their life experience. We don't live in the 90s anymore and many of them probably either weren't there. Back then it was funny because it was offensive and everyone knew it wasn't supposed to be taken seriously. People these days are super touchy and take everything more seriously than pretty much anyone did when the show was on. If they think Seinfeld is offensive they should watch 80s and 90s stand-up that was on the pay channels like HBO. They'd go ballistic watching Eddie Murphy.


Eddie was one of the actors that I was forbidden to watch as a kid, because of his language. Smuggling his movies became our full-time mission.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## funnynihilist

I really do think there is a concerted effort, especially in the media and academia, to tear down everything of the last century especially and to replace it with this androgynous sameness.
They are ushering us into a new type of morality based on sameness.
So what we have now is a swath of people who have decided what is moral and the way they display their morality is through outrage.

So basically we will end up with a very dull society where everyone is afraid to say or do anything out of the "norm" for fear of losing their livelihood.
Also people will be afraid to touch each other for fear of retribution down the line.
Even now I think it is far less stressful for a millennial just to smoke a joint rather than to actually touch another millennial.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Skeletra

Schedule overloading with my bachelors thesis, art projects, house project and get skinny again project.. Don't know how to fit everything in there.. and the shrink lady is still unavailable so I guess I'm back


----------



## Karsten

SamanthaStrange said:


>


RIP. I love this, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Karsten said:


> RIP. I love this, lol.


Yeah, there will never be another one like him. That whole special was hilarious, but that was one of my favorite parts. Misanthropy for the win! :lol


----------



## komorikun

I was kind of surprised that this veterinarian who has a youtube channel that I follow (medicine and animals interest me) is religious and goes to church and all that. I associate religion with being uneducated. But then again he does live in Texas and is real into guns. Interesting how his wife and his brother's wife look very similar.

https://www.youtube.com/user/VetRanch


----------



## komorikun

Went to check my mail and saw a big package under the mailboxes. Looks like the upstairs neighbors (couple from Iowa and 2 other people) bought a new litter box (same type the Miami cats used) for their cat. What is annoying is I've never seen their cat. You'd think the cat would look out the windows sometimes and I'd see it from my balcony but nope. So disappointing. I knew they had a cat because once in a while I hear little rapid footsteps at around midnight, definitely not human foot stomps. And I can hear it loudly meowing/howling sometimes, especially when I'm in the bathroom probably because of the hole where the exhaust fan is transmits sound.

Now I have their name and I found the girlfriend's Facebook profile..hehehehe. Her background pic is a photo of her cat in one of their windows with the same view I see everyday!! Why have I not seen that cat!??

The litter box is a type where the pee goes into what is basically a* humongous maxi pad*. Does keep the cat pee smell down to a minimum but makes the poop smell even worse since the cat can't properly cover up the poop.

https://www.amazon.com/Purina-Tidy-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=37D9RSKHM4ZA1QAXKD67


----------



## IcedOver

Well, I really thought I was on track to lose my virginity. Talked online every day for 17 days (and one phone call, so I wasn't talking to some dude) to an attractive local woman who found my situation intriguing. It was the closest I've ever come by far, and I was light-headed over what we were seriously discussing and planning to do (in an NSA/FWB context, no relationship, and more than just sex).

In the middle of the convo she suffered a health issue from which it will take weeks to fully recuperate. It's causing her stress, and before ending it she said that she only stayed in the convo because she felt guilt that this would ruin things between us. She had to end it because it was too much pressure with her personal issues. I asked if she could keep a door open when she is better and she said okay, but I don't expect to hear from her again. I had a suspicion for a while that I was being catfished, and that could still be the case, but I'm feeling in general that it was genuine. I'd almost prefer to think that something wasn't genuine rather than that I came so close and fell short.

Feeling very low and defeated. I guess I can't have nice things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t even actually think about my future, where I’ll live, how I’ll be able to get and/or manage a job that pays well enough to support myself without having roommates say, if I’ll ever study again or take on the debt required to do so, if I’ll ever own a car, if I’ll ever seriously try to date, none of that and more do I ever really consider, I just get through the day, then the week, then the month...I suffer from Big Baby Syndrome


----------



## IcedOver

My voice deepness varies depending on various factors. At the moment it's super deep and resonant, like deeper than a radio dude or newscaster's. I kind of like it.


----------



## MCHB

There's a lady that started at the co-op from ireland that melts my heart. I dunno why she decided to move to the frozen sh*thole of Hoth but yeah! Apparently I'm a sucker for accents. :3


----------



## MCHB

I hate cooking but I taught myself how to cook bacon and it's ridiculously easy lol. *Totally didn't have bacon for dinner*


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I'm thinking about moving













my left leg slightly to the right


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I've just started doing a free Open University course. It's purely a course to get you into learning again so it isn't an actual subject but it is interesting.

I'm finding it medium-hard but doing ok, I was never that good at school and it's been years (20+) since I had to engage the grey matter this much, but I'll plod on and hopefully I can complete it.
It is helping with the depression & anxiety (apart from when I can't do it due to it being too hard), but when it is going ok it focuses my mind and it actually feels good which is an odd feeling as 50% of the time I want to jump off a cliff!! Oh life such a strange thing


----------



## karenw

I may be getting a managers job if all goes to plan.


----------



## firestar

My car was making an unfamiliar noise today. It happened every time I accelerated, but it was very faint and it's possible it's been happening for a while without me noticing. I'm not even sure it's a new noise, it's that faint. 

I hate having anxiety. I have no idea if I'm overreacting or not. There have been more than a few times where I've asked them to check out a strange noise, only to be told it was nothing. But if I ignore it, I run the risk of it turning into a major issue. 

If it were louder, I'd take it in. It's just such a faint noise. Still, it happens every time I accelerate. I just can't win.


----------



## Paul

@firestar I'm always worrying whether I've heard certain car sounds before. But even when it is a sign of a problem, it usually costs the same to fix while it's small as it does to wait until it's big and fix it then (because they're replacing a part either way). So I do my best to ignore the noises.


----------



## firestar

Paul said:


> @firestar I'm always worrying whether I've heard certain car sounds before. But even when it is a sign of a problem, it usually costs the same to fix while it's small as it does to wait until it's big and fix it then (because they're replacing a part either way). So I do my best to ignore the noises.


That makes me feel better. Thanks. If it gets worse, I'll consider taking it in. But it's probably nothing - just like when the brakes were squeaking (completely normal) and when the belts were squeaking (they were dusty).

My biggest fear is that I'll break down in the middle of the road, but I guess it doesn't really happen all at once like that. My car had a problem with one of the cylinders misfiring, which caused the check engine light to turn on and off randomly. I spent a lot of money trying to get it diagnosed. It continued for years before they finally managed to figure out what was wrong and fix it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My boss has been annoyed with me a lot lately, perhaps it’s time to polish off the old resume, lord knows I have no clue where I’d go from here though


----------



## rabidfoxes

whereistheoffswitch said:


> I've just started doing a free Open University course. It's purely a course to get you into learning again so it isn't an actual subject but it is interesting.


The OU is a great institution to learn with, although they kind of shot me down: I was getting excellent scores and gushing feedback for my essays (once a tutor even said it was the best essay on the subject he'd seen during his time of teaching), only to get graded very low in the exams. Every. Bloody. Time. Maybe it's the anxiety, but I'm not so sure.

That said, they have great material. Enjoy! Since it's free, there is no pressure - just work at a manageable pace.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

rabidfoxes said:


> The OU is a great institution to learn with, although they kind of shot me down: I was getting excellent scores and gushing feedback for my essays (once a tutor even said it was the best essay on the subject he'd seen during his time of teaching), only to get graded very low in the exams. Every. Bloody. Time. Maybe it's the anxiety, but I'm not so sure.
> 
> That said, they have great material. Enjoy! Since it's free, there is no pressure - just work at a manageable pace.


I'm sorry that happened to you. I know that would feel like a kick in the ar$e if/when that happens to me but I'll try to take it on the chin (even though I've already had bad marks and it's not a nice feeling...!).

What subject were you studying? Did you stick with it?

So far I'm at the start of Week 3 and if all goes well I'd like to study further.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@whereistheoffswitch

I did English Literature and finished my BA with them after dropping out of a conventional university (sitting in a classroom was not something I was handling well). Got a 2:2, by 1 point. Stayed for another year. Got a 2:2 again. I'm very sore about it. I did study part-time, so it was easier to stick with it.

Some tutors are very uptight about particular conventions they like you to follow. My best (if obvious) piece of advice is: read their comments, analyze where you got things wrong. I had a tutor who really marked me down for a missing comma. Once you know your tutor's peculiarities, you can like them or hate them, but at least you know how not to get marked down so much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In a way, I kind of like it better when something goes wrong with my computer and I get an error message that just says "Something went wrong. We're sorry. Better luck next time" than I do when I get an error message that tells me what went wrong and I don't understand it and it doesn't help anyway. :lol


----------



## nubly

WillYouStopDave said:


> In a way, I kind of like it better when something goes wrong with my computer and I get an error message that just says "Something went wrong. We're sorry. Better luck next time" than I do when I get an error message that tells me what went wrong and I don't understand it and it doesn't help anyway. :lol


You talking about the blue screen of death? Just google what it tells you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

nubly said:


> You talking about the blue screen of death? Just google what it tells you.


 Yeah. I know. It usually leads to a Tomshardware thread where someone posted a very vague and generic response and/or fix for it and they promptly closed the thread calling it "solved". Naturally, I could count the number of times that's actually been even close to helpful on one hand.

And no. I don't get many bluescreens these days. More often just little pissy things that go wrong or a chronic issue that seems to be unique to my setup and no one else has that problem.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had a potentially expensive mishap recently. I was playing around with my camera (which I have hardly ever used). It's one of those P&S Panasonic cameras with the telescoping lens assembly that slides out of the body when it's on. So I had it turned on and was clipping it onto the tripod and somehow let it slip. Pretty much saw it in slow motion as it fell and I just knew it was going to land right on the lens. Which it did.

After cursing the universe for a few seconds I picked it up and realized that yes. The lens was frozen in position. So I turned it off (which is supposed to slide it back in) and the camera shut down but the lens stayed where it was. Back on and I get an error message that tells me to turn it off and back on. I do that and it's still stubbornly frozen. Tried zooming and nothing.

At that point I was feeling a $300 bite out of my *** and was starting to look for screws to take the thing apart. I figured at that point, I was either going to take drastic action and fix it or it was done for. So I started twisting on the lens and notice that turning it actually made it start to slide back in. So I kept turning it and it finally went all the way in. Turned it back on and it worked.

Still wasn't out of the woods because the question was whether or not it would still focus and do everything it was supposed to do. Surprisingly, it seems like it does. I never liked this camera that much anyway. The image quality is not what it should be, IMO. But still. It was what I had and it was the only camera I have. So it apparently survived. I don't know how. That thing landed pretty hard.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dating apps make me hyper aware how out of my league most of the women I swipe right on are...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I bought a more versatile alarm clock recently (the old one didn't wake me up). It's been working pretty well but it keeps waking me up with songs you don't really want to hear as soon as you wake up. Yesterday, it was Billy Idol's White Wedding. It was just such an odd, discordant feeling to be awake for a whole 3 seconds and hear Billy Idol scream "STARRRRRRT AGAAAAAAAINNNN! WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW!"


----------



## hypestyle

... becoming aware that even "geek culture" message boards on facebook can be full of people who are insensitive and damned bizarre..


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> I bought a more versatile alarm clock recently (the old one didn't wake me up). It's been working pretty well but it keeps waking me up with songs you don't really want to hear as soon as you wake up. Yesterday, it was Billy Idol's White Wedding. It was just such an odd, discordant feeling to be awake for a whole 3 seconds and hear Billy Idol scream "STARRRRRRT AGAAAAAAAINNNN! WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW!"


Seems like that would more effective than a pleasant song 

My alarm clock knocks things off the dresser in the morning. Then he escalates to eating pieces of paper. That's pretty effective.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> Seems like that would more effective than a pleasant song
> 
> My alarm clock knocks things off the dresser in the morning. Then he escalates to eating pieces of paper. That's pretty effective.


 I assume that means he wants you to feed him as soon as you wake up?

And yeah. Actually I did buy the clock intending to use more pleasant music to wake up to but that didn't work so well so I started using the radio instead. The radio does seem to work better but they're usually talking when it comes on. Which wakes me a little more gently. Which I do like. One reason alarm clocks don't typically work that well for me is a lot of them come at you full blast and I can't handle that when I first wake up. I'll shut them off as quick as I can and keep sleeping. My old one was the opposite. It was too quiet. It's method for trying to wake me up was irregular beeping patterns. Which didn't work. I still have it because it has giant green numbers and I like that. :lol


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> I assume that means he wants you to feed him as soon as you wake up?
> 
> And yeah. Actually I did buy the clock intending to use more pleasant music to wake up to but that didn't work so well so I started using the radio instead. The radio does seem to work better but they're usually talking when it comes on. Which wakes me a little more gently. Which I do like. One reason alarm clocks don't typically work that well for me is a lot of them come at you full blast and I can't handle that when I first wake up. I'll shut them off as quick as I can and keep sleeping. My old one was the opposite. It was too quiet. It's method for trying to wake me up was irregular beeping patterns. Which didn't work. I still have it because it has giant green numbers and I like that. :lol


Yup. He gets fed in the morning, and he always gets hungry about 15 minutes before my alarm goes off.

I don't have that much trouble waking up to my alarm, but recently I bought a smart plug for my lamp so that I can program it to turn on and off. I actually bought it so I can leave the lamp on after I leave and have it turn off automatically, but it also helps me get up in the morning.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I don't have that much trouble waking up to my alarm, but recently I bought a smart plug for my lamp so that I can program it to turn on and off. I actually bought it so I can leave the lamp on after I leave and have it turn off automatically, but it also helps me get up in the morning.


 That probably won't work for me. I often fall asleep with my lamp on and sleep for hours. Doesn't really bother me at all so it definitely wouldn't wake me up. I could probably sleep in full daylight. :lol Maybe if I combined it with the alarm clock it would make me a little more likely to get up right away but that would be extra work because my sleeping is irregular and I'd have to set both of them each time.

Oh well. It's a start. I got the clock to try and work on my bad habits and issues. One of them is/was not being able to get up when I need to be up. The biggest part of the problem was I didn't have a clock that was easy to set and had multiple options (and adjustable volume). That wouldn't have worked years ago because I had chronic insomnia and couldn't sleep until my body literally gave out from exhaustion. Now that I can lay down and go to sleep pretty much anytime, all I have to do is work on my ability to think when I'm half asleep and motivation to get out of bed when my alarm goes off. Those are tough for someone like me because when I first wake up I'm basically just like barely conscious and only really basic thoughts are in my head. Like I almost don't even know who I am, where I am, when I am or remember why I set an alarm in the first place.


----------



## AllGlad

Am I too old? >_<


----------



## IcedOver

I went to the doctor today for the first time in quite a while, for a nagging cough I've had for three weeks. In walks the doctor, and it's this gorgeous woman. We're talking holey moley, wowee zowee, top shelf-level attractive. I never interact with women this good looking, and it's intimidating. I'm sure her other male patients feel the same.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I noticed something else weird about me. Well, I didn't JUST notice it. I have always kind of noticed it but never told anyone. I have this winter hat that I bought because.....it's winter and I needed it. Anyway, I bought it because (as winter hats go) this type of hat seems to look fine on most people.

But I get it home and put it on and look in the mirror and I just look like a weirdo. And I think I figured it out. I think these types of hats are made for people with a certain type of head and face shape or something and I ain't it. :lol I'm not just ugly. My head is shaped funny. Like my whole head. Not just the top of my head. My face is also odd looking I think. I don't know. I notice this about a lot of clothing items I buy. They look normal on other people but they look weird on me. They never fit quite the way they're supposed to. There's always like an oddly deflated/baggy area or something.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@WillYouStopDave

I'm not saying that you aren't unusually shaped (since I don't know you), but the sheer experience of feeling your body is the wrong shape and struggling to find clothes that fit is pretty common. I feel excluded from a lot of types of clothing purely because they don't fit me: wide leg trousers and culottes, beanie hats, anything with high necks (pullovers, halternecks), any A line blouses and straight line blouses, the list goes on and it's pretty long. And I'm of the most common body size and my height falls into the average. I can't imagine what it's like for people whose shapes differ from the assumed standard even more...

There was a good show on BBC4 ages ago, where the guest said: "We now make clothes in different sizes, sure, but we are not taking into account that there is more than one body shape". Most clothes are made to one type of person. Everybody suffers, but instead of saying that the clothes don't fit, we say that our body is an odd shape.

Oh yes, and most hats don't fit me. It's just a matter of finding what does fit you. Does it look bad if it's a tight fit (e.g. beanie hat)? In that case, welcome to the club. Try chunky hats, such as a trapper hat, a thick knit for winter hats, or a classic fedora with a wider brim.


----------



## Graeme1988

Why do some folk bother having children when all they do after having them is bemoaning how they can’t cope with raising them n’ resent their kids for ruining their lives? You’d be better off be childless if yer own happiness is more of a priority, in my opinion. But then I’m from quite a dysfunctional family background, so I don’t really think that kinda upbringing changes ya once you’ve had kids. Unless, of course, yer willing to change, and break the cycle of dysfunction you grew up with n’ not make many of the same mistakes as yer parents.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

rabidfoxes said:


> @WillYouStopDave
> 
> Oh yes, and most hats don't fit me. It's just a matter of finding what does fit you. Does it look bad if it's a tight fit (e.g. beanie hat)? In that case, welcome to the club. Try chunky hats, such as a trapper hat, a thick knit for winter hats, or a classic fedora with a wider brim.


 Oh god. I did try one of the trapper hats (I think they call them mad bomber hats too, which is alarming for someone with SA :lol ). That was so much cringe it was beyond cringe. It was more cringe than mere cringe can even be. It was so much cringe I only ever put it on like 5 times and have struggled to get the image of it out of my head ever since.


----------



## rabidfoxes

: D

I have that relationship with the beanie hat. And one particular swim cap from my childhood. It was a pale blue, made of thick rubber and embossed with maple leaves. Then around the face it was cut out in a square shape, like some old helmets are. I had never felt so much hatred for a piece of headwear before.


----------



## komorikun

Don't like how weed makes my hands and feet cold. Even many hours later, when I'm not even high, my hands and feet are unusually cold. Doesn't help that my apartment is almost always under 65F. I am bundled up but still.

Total opposite of alcohol which make you feel hot. Guess alcohol is better in winter and weed is better in summer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Don't like how weed makes my hands and feet cold. Even many hours later, when I'm not even high, my hands and feet are unusually cold. Doesn't help that my apartment is almost always under 65F. I am bundled up but still.
> 
> Total opposite of alcohol which make you feel hot. Guess alcohol is better in winter and weed is better in summer.


I've never heard anyone say that before, interesting


----------



## exceptionalfool

I just realized how frightened I am by the idea of an American Australian-themed steakhouse. gah... Why???? What if the staff has to produce fake accents. :afr Oh my god... oh man! I gotta go to bed, please let me go to sleep now, but this sounds like it could be a seriously frightening nightmare. :lol


----------



## 0589471

exceptionalfool said:


> I just realized how frightened I am by the idea of an American Australian-themed steakhouse. gah... Why???? What if the staff has to produce fake accents. :afr Oh my god... oh man! I gotta go to bed, please let me go to sleep now, but this sounds like it could be a seriously frightening nightmare.


Outback Steakhouse is that  except they thankfully don't do any fake accents. There's just the commercials


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For a little more flavor, they should park a Subaru Outback lopsided on the roof of every single one of them. And maybe have a gigantic billboard of that Paul Hogan dude saying "That's muh Seeewbarooo Ooootbick!"


----------



## blue2

Graeme1988 said:


> Why do some folk bother having children when all they do after having them is bemoaning how they can't cope with raising them n' resent their kids for ruining their lives?


....Cause the female was in heat & they didn't want to be virgins, so they had some drunken hanky panky fun, but they didn't think it through on the long term.


----------



## MCHB

I made real food! I pan fried mushrooms in butter and when those were done threw a steak on the pan seasoned with garlic salt! It actually turned out surprisingly good considering I kinda cludged my way through the process lol. I'd post a picture for evidence but um...I kind of devoured it! :3


----------



## millenniumman75

MCHB said:


> I made real food! I pan fried mushrooms in butter and when those were done threw a steak on the pan seasoned with garlic salt! It actually turned out surprisingly good considering I kinda cludged my way through the process lol. I'd post a picture for evidence but um...I kind of devoured it! :3


As long as you were as happy as your avatar, it's all good :lol.


----------



## IcedOver

My misadventures in trying to lose my virginity continue. I had been talking to a woman for about two months with a break of a couple weeks in between when she ditched me the first time (she knew I was a virgin and was interested in taking it). If she's telling the truth (which is a big "if"), she has a medical issue involving ovarian tumor surgery she had after an emergency a week into us talking that will keep her from having sex for the foreseeable future. Even so, she got back in touch with me and we kept talking. When I pushed finally to meet her, she kept shutting me down and then admitted that. (It sounds like a catfish, I know, but I was able to verify that she is a woman, know what she looks like, et cetera.) If her health issue hadn't intervened, I feel pretty confident we would have had sex. It's definitely over, though.

Then today a woman I had been talking to before her got back in touch with me. She had first contacted me a few weeks before Christmas. Our interaction was very sparse, but she was interested in taking my virginity. We had a very tentative idea to meet to chat a few days before Christmas, but she didn't get back to me when I said I could meet her on such-and-such a day, and I never heard from her again and assumed she ditched me. Then today I got a message saying she's still interested. It turns out she is in a relationship (but was on a "more or less" break when she originally contacted me), but is not happy and wants to leave it. She hasn't told the guy. I said that I assume she would want to wait until her relationship is over before doing anything with me, and she said "not necessarily". I assume this would pretty much be cheating, which I don't think I'm okay with. I want to bang someone who could be pretty hot (I have only viewed a neck-down photo - very nice), but don't want to be disrespecting this guy and potentially end up in the hospital from having my a*ss sewn to my face, to use a "Seinfeld" reference. 

I realize that none of this aggravation is worth it just to have had sex, but I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## MCHB

millenniumman75 said:


> As long as you were as happy as your avatar, it's all good :lol.


I was stoked it worked...and it worked again today (I added some onion powder to the mix)!

...Picture for evidence! :grin2:


----------



## In a Lonely Place

MCHB said:


> I was stoked it worked...and it worked again today (I added some onion powder to the mix)!
> 
> ...Picture for evidence! :grin2:


I love steak with mushrooms, that steak looks incinerated 
What cut was it?


----------



## MCHB

In a Lonely Place said:


> I love steak with mushrooms, that steak looks incinerated
> What cut was it?


It was medium inside. It was a "top sirloin grilling steak" and it was delicious. :grin2:


----------



## In a Lonely Place

MCHB said:


> It was medium inside. It was a "top sirloin grilling steak" and it was delicious. :grin2:


Beautiful, I always go for sirloin


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Jennifer Jason Leigh has aged rather well (assuming this is a recent pic)


----------



## tea111red

almost had the thought that was caitlin jenner. :hide


----------



## Canadian Brotha

WillYouStopDave said:


> Jennifer Jason Leigh has aged rather well (assuming this is a recent pic)


Isn't she the one from The Hateful Eight?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> Isn't she the one from The Hateful Eight?


 I have no idea. I haven't seen much of anything that's been released in the last ten years or so. I just remember her from back in the day and stumbled across her pic somehow. Usually women who looked amazing when young do not age well. Especially the Hollywood variety (I guess they get too much sun or something). She still has those eyes. :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75

In a Lonely Place said:


> I love steak with mushrooms, that steak looks incinerated
> What cut was it?


It does look a little "overcooked and charred". I was about to ask what they do up there is Canada to grill. It's like a who new level.



MCHB said:


> I was stoked it worked...and it worked again today (I added some onion powder to the mix)!
> 
> ...Picture for evidence! :grin2:


It looks good - I haven't had a steak in forever. It would be one of the few times I would have mushrooms like that and like them.


----------



## IcedOver

Kik conversation today:

Me: You want to share photos?
She: Yeah
Me: (Posts photo.)
She: (Views photo . . . doesn't reply.)
Me: Do you have one to share?
She: (Views message . . . doesn't reply.)
Me, a few hours later: Did you like my pic?

_Doesn't look good._


----------



## MCHB

millenniumman75 said:


> It does look a little "overcooked and charred". I was about to ask what they do up there is Canada to grill. It's like a who new level.
> 
> It looks good - I haven't had a steak in forever. It would be one of the few times I would have mushrooms like that and like them.


If I had a barbeque I'd use that! (the pan is close but not the same!) :crying:

On the plus side I made garlic shrimp yesterday that was delicious! I shoulda put it over a bed of rice though! Shrimp, onions, cucumber, mushrooms (I cheat and buy the pre-sliced stuff) margarine and garlic salt! A little bit more work but considering I made up the recipe as I walked through the grocery store OMG! :3


----------



## millenniumman75

MCHB said:


> If I had a barbeque I'd use that! (the pan is close but not the same!) :crying:
> 
> On the plus side I made garlic shrimp yesterday that was delicious! I shoulda put it over a bed of rice though! Shrimp, onions, cucumber, mushrooms (I cheat and buy the pre-sliced stuff) margarine and garlic salt! A little bit more work but considering I made up the recipe as I walked through the grocery store OMG! :3


We've got grillz down here :lol.

That looks pretty good - it ain't cheating when you have to do all that by yourself. I get the cut-up stuff all the time. You cood end up with a cooking show - MCHB's Canadian Kitchen.


----------



## MCHB

millenniumman75 said:


> We've got grillz down here :lol.
> 
> That looks pretty good - it ain't cheating when you have to do all that by yourself. I get the cut-up stuff all the time. You cood end up with a cooking show - MCHB's Canadian Kitchen.


Well Mac-Cheese got old and I was like "Well how hard can it be to use a frying pan! Just make it sound like welding and you're probably doing it right!" :boogie


----------



## komorikun

Wonder why some middle-aged people will refer to their boyfriend/girlfriend as "their partner". 
Can you be too old to have a boyfriend or a girlfriend?


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> Wonder why some middle-aged people will refer to their boyfriend/girlfriend as " their partner".
> Can you be too old to have a boyfriend or a girlfriend?


i do (did) that. getting towards moving in together stages/higher level of commitment i prefer to call them my partner. it's just a random preference.


----------



## SparklingWater

I like partner when it's serious, long term, pretty much married in everyway but legal. I find it kinda strange and funny when pple say it about someone brand new or on again, off again. I guess cause partner, ime, is usually shorthand for life partner. Many LGBT couples used the term when they were with someone for years and years but couldn't get married. Then I started hearing long term straight couples use it as well. 

But I guess anyone can call their person anything so it now applies to the person you've been seeing for 2 months (which would only be a boyfriend/girlfriend by my definition.) Shrug. Words have no meaning anymore.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@SparklingWater

Words evolve! 'Partner' is one option when 'boyfriend' sounds too frivolous, 'fiance' - too smug, 'husband' - too proprietary, 'significant other' - too naff. Granted, 'partner' does sound like your relationship is a business transaction (and people who don't know you will question your sexuality), but we all get to choose from this jumble of unsuitable words for 'the person I like above all other people and want to hang out with the most'.


----------



## SparklingWater

@rabidfoxes Absolutely agree words evolve and can be used however anyone chooses.


* *




My post came out salty at the end cause I'm annoyed with a friend/neighbor who keeps going on and on about his relat issues. On his 4th "partner" in the last year. It's ****ing crazy so I'm sick of the word. Every time I hear it used re:short relats I get vexed now (and then when something annoys you, you start noticing it everywhere lol.) Like really? The girl you met last week at the grocery store is your new partner? Gtfo. But again, meaning is flexible and assigned by the user. Shrug.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@SparklingWater
Right, that makes sense! I can relate--

I get unreasonably annoyed by people using the gerund for love/like (i.e. "I'm loving this sweater") because I know it's been introduced by McDonald's in their ad campaign and I don't like McDonald's as a brand. Watching Queer Eye involves a lot of flinching as a result.


----------



## Michael1983

Where did all the time go? I miss the old days.


----------



## komorikun

Guess it's kind of weird that I still listen FM radio but don't watch TV.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Guess it's kind of weird that I still listen FM radio but don't watch TV.


 Speaking of which, FM isn't what it used to be. I had to search pretty hard for a station I could tolerate when I recently bought an alarm clock with a wake to FM function. There is literally one station that I don't hate. Plays mostly 80s music. Most of the stations I used to listen to are either gone or play totally different music now.


----------



## funnynihilist

Isn't FM all commercials now?


----------



## komorikun

funnynihilist said:


> Isn't FM all commercials now?


No. About the same as before. I constantly change the station looking for a good song, so it doesn't matter really.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> No. About the same as before. I constantly change the station looking for a good song, so it doesn't matter really.


How about AM radio?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> Isn't FM all commercials now?


 There's like two or three of them that are literally 100% fire and brimstone religious stuff all the time. I'm pretty sure they didn't used to be there. I think FM was always mostly commercials. That was the main reason I always wore my tape and CD players out in my cars. :lol


----------



## tea111red

same crappy songs over and over and over and over in every town.

i often think "can't they ban those bon jovi, aerosmith, acdc, etc songs from the radio already?"

i miss the days when i had xm. or sirius xm, later on. xm was better than sirius xm, but sirius xm is still a lot better than fm.


----------



## tea111red

i have found myself listening to the mexican and asian stations on FM, just because it was not bon jovi and something different. driving down the road to accordions, yes.


----------



## firestar

I hate commercials on the radio. That's the reason why I listen to my mp3 player in the car. 

They even make bluetooth adapters for cars so you can play music from your phone.


----------



## Blue Dino

firestar said:


> I hate commercials on the radio. That's the reason why I listen to my mp3 player in the car.
> 
> They even make bluetooth adapters for cars so you can play music from your phone.


I'm guessing you hated this too. :lol


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

Complicated grief.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Alyosha Clarke

tea111red said:


>


Not sure why this made me laugh. :laugh: I hear that jingle all too often in the car. I find myself scrambling to not let the commercial(s) fully play out it seems. Same with the tv anymore when I do watch.

Not on my watch o Riley.


----------



## tea111red

Alyosha Clarke said:


> Not sure why this made me laugh. :laugh: I hear that jingle all too often in the car. I find myself scrambling to not let the commercial(s) fully play out it seems. Same with the tv anymore when I do watch.
> 
> Not on my watch o Riley.


lol, has to be one of the most played radio commercials.


----------



## firestar

Blue Dino said:


> I'm guessing you hated this too. :lol


One hour? Who in their right mind would listen to that for an entire hour?!


----------



## IcedOver

I swear, man, the misadventures I've had trying to meet a woman for anything (trying to lose my virginity being the current) are truly comical. Yesterday I got a message from a local woman interested in taking my virginity. She's very sweet, open, communicative, and really attractive. She's also . . . married, in an open marriage. They're free to have sex with other people, and she has had sex with one guy since being married, taking the virginity of a close friend when he was 30 (although she says she does not have a virgin fetish). She said I would not have to meet her husband, that he has put his support behind her contacting me. You'd think I would be jumping for joy, right?

Wrong; that's not how I operate. I can't do anything right or easy. I have been going back and forth between wanting to do this and not feeling right that I'd be having sex with someone else's wife. If they were just boyfriend/girlfriend, that would be another matter. I can't decide, although I know I'd kick myself for passing up a chance to get with this girl. It would almost be better if she would take the initiative and terminate things for whatever reason, rather than me having to make a decision. Oy vey!


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

IcedOver said:


> I swear, man, the misadventures I've had trying to meet a woman for anything (trying to lose my virginity being the current) are truly comical. Yesterday I got a message from a local woman interested in taking my virginity. She's very sweet, open, communicative, and really attractive. She's also . . . married, in an open marriage. They're free to have sex with other people, and she has had sex with one guy since being married, taking the virginity of a close friend when he was 30 (although she says she does not have a virgin fetish). She said I would not have to meet her husband, that he has put his support behind her contacting me. You'd think I would be jumping for joy, right?
> 
> Wrong; that's not how I operate. I can't do anything right or easy. I have been going back and forth between wanting to do this and not feeling right that I'd be having sex with someone else's wife. If they were just boyfriend/girlfriend, that would be another matter. I can't decide, although I know I'd kick myself for passing up a chance to get with this girl. It would almost be better if she would take the initiative and terminate things for whatever reason, rather than me having to make a decision. Oy vey!


That sounds like many guys fantasy. I'm in your boat. I just couldn't.

I'm thinking she enjoys virgins.

Love your hustle, and putting yourself out there. Impressive stuff. And solid story material at the least.


----------



## IcedOver

Alyosha Clarke said:


> That sounds like many guys fantasy. I'm in your boat. I just couldn't.


I wouldn't be seriously considering it if this girl weren't attractive. And I mean she is seriously attractive - really, really cute and wholesome looking. Above my pay grade, to be honest. She said I was cute too and reminded her of her ex. Even though I'm too scared to do a backflip, I'd be doing 'em if she were a single girl contacting me, or even just in an open non-marriage relationship. Instead I'm a mess of indecision. Most likely she will back out, so I need to keep in it for the moment.

I had been talking to a woman for almost two months who knew and was interested, but that's over. I have another woman who is interested, but she might no longer be - I don't know because she rarely replies.


----------



## AllGlad

IcedOver said:


> I swear, man, the misadventures I've had trying to meet a woman for anything (trying to lose my virginity being the current) are truly comical. Yesterday I got a message from a local woman interested in taking my virginity. She's very sweet, open, communicative, and really attractive. She's also . . . married, in an open marriage. They're free to have sex with other people, and she has had sex with one guy since being married, taking the virginity of a close friend when he was 30 (although she says she does not have a virgin fetish). She said I would not have to meet her husband, that he has put his support behind her contacting me. You'd think I would be jumping for joy, right?
> 
> Wrong; that's not how I operate. I can't do anything right or easy. I have been going back and forth between wanting to do this and not feeling right that I'd be having sex with someone else's wife. If they were just boyfriend/girlfriend, that would be another matter. I can't decide, although I know I'd kick myself for passing up a chance to get with this girl. It would almost be better if she would take the initiative and terminate things for whatever reason, rather than me having to make a decision. Oy vey!


How did this happen... >_> maybe I should PM you?


----------



## AllGlad

Had my old doctor call me about wanting to see me about some tests I did... Anyways it was a waste of time... He just told me things I know... that kinda don't really work... Oh well...


It would have been fine if this doctor was local, but had to commute for like 40-50 mins by transit one way...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AllGlad said:


> Had my old doctor call me about wanting to see me about some tests I did... Anyways it was a waste of time... He just told me things I know... that kinda don't really work... Oh well...
> 
> It would have been fine if this doctor was local, but had to commute for like 40-50 mins by transit one way...


 You should have told him that. And told him not to do it again.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the washer is free soon.


----------



## IcedOver

AllGlad said:


> How did this happen... >_> maybe I should PM you?


Just posting in various places advertising myself. All the women who have been interested in me (and all ultimately flaked/backed out) contacted me, not the other way around. I'm seriously considering backing out and not meeting this woman, though. I just don't think I can handle the idea of getting with someone who is committed to someone else. It's too big of a mental hurdle to overcome in addition to it being my first time with sex or anything intimate. Of course with my luck she has to be the most attractive woman who has ever been interested in me, and I'll likely turn her down.


----------



## AllGlad

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should have told him that. And told him not to do it again.


Yea, probably


----------



## AllGlad

IcedOver said:


> Just posting in various places advertising myself. All the women who have been interested in me (and all ultimately flaked/backed out) contacted me, not the other way around. I'm seriously considering backing out and not meeting this woman, though. I just don't think I can handle the idea of getting with someone who is committed to someone else. It's too big of a mental hurdle to overcome in addition to it being my first time with sex or anything intimate. Of course with my luck she has to be the most attractive woman who has ever been interested in me, and I'll likely turn her down.


If you don't answering, where did you post? and what kind of stuff did you post? Did you say explicitly what you wanted and about your situation?
I also can't really advise you on what to do, as I don't really have much experience on this matter or particular situation.


----------



## IcedOver

AllGlad said:


> If you don't answering, where did you post? and what kind of stuff did you post? Did you say explicitly what you wanted and about your situation?
> I also can't really advise you on what to do, as I don't really have much experience on this matter or particular situation.


With this situation it was Reddit's Virginity Exchange board. That board's to help virgins get laid. It's really just a waste of time. I also post the same stuff on FetLife, and used to on Craigslist before it shut down.


----------



## MCHB

Probably gonna try nose beer tomorrow! Pot made me paranoid and methinks coke is gonna be epic!


----------



## exceptionalfool

I've been having problems putting credit on my phone. instead of trying to contact support again I messaged the company on social media. Within 5 minutes they looked into my problem and credited my account with a free month of service. :sus I guess that's the way to do it now.


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

MCHB said:


> Probably gonna try nose beer tomorrow! Pot made me paranoid and methinks coke is gonna be epic!


Weed makes me anxious too. But the benefits I definitely notice. I need too look into Cbd as that's legal.

Ps nose beer. :laugh: that's a new one.


----------



## komorikun

God, I don't know why my sister is just so offended by the fact that I'm not into her dog. When she sends me photos of him and I don't go "awwww so cute. widdle doggie woggie!!" 

He's a nice enough for a dog and all. Small, calm, and never barks. But I'm just not that into dogs. And her dog smells just like all other dogs and has a big, long tongue. Grosses me out how he's always licking her face and she encourages it. And she lets him on the furniture. When she takes him for walks he has to pee every 2 minutes. Eeeww. 

He doesn't play fetch, nor does he play with string like a cat (I tried). All he does is something called diggie, diggie (digging into blankets) which is rather boring.

Just now she sent me some meme about how people who say they aren't dog people are psychopaths.


----------



## blue2

I'm a dog people, unless I find a cat that's not a dumbazz, which is rare, I once found a cat like that & he got himself run over on the road, cause I couldn't deny him freedom ....R.I.P Bob :cry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Every time my life goes to **** in terms of work/finances I try to tell myself that maybe I’ll actually sort myself out because I’ll have to, especially given my age but I never do, I just find a way to survive


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> God, I don't know why my sister is just so offended by the fact that I'm not into her dog. When she sends me photos of him and I don't go "awwww so cute. widdle doggie woggie!!"
> 
> He's a nice enough for a dog and all. Small, calm, and never barks. But I'm just not that into dogs. And her dog smells just like all other dogs and has a big, long tongue. Grosses me out how he's always licking her face and she encourages it. And she lets him on the furniture. When she takes him for walks he has to pee every 2 minutes. Eeeww.
> 
> He doesn't play fetch, nor does he play with string like a cat (I tried). All he does is something called diggie, diggie (digging into blankets) which is rather boring.
> 
> Just now she sent me some meme about how people who say they aren't dog people are psychopaths.


 My dog knew the word "steal". If she was layng calmly on the couch with a milkbone beside her, sometimes I'd look at her and say "I'm gonna......." and she'd lift her head up and give me a menacing look and I'd wait a second and say "SSSSSSTEAL!" in a high picthed voice and she'd bark and snarl. :lol


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> God, I don't know why my sister is just so offended by the fact that I'm not into her dog. When she sends me photos of him and I don't go "awwww so cute. widdle doggie woggie!!"
> 
> He's a nice enough for a dog and all. Small, calm, and never barks. But I'm just not that into dogs. And her dog smells just like all other dogs and has a big, long tongue. Grosses me out how he's always licking her face and she encourages it. And she lets him on the furniture. When she takes him for walks he has to pee every 2 minutes. Eeeww.
> 
> He doesn't play fetch, nor does he play with string like a cat (I tried). All he does is something called diggie, diggie (digging into blankets) which is rather boring.
> 
> Just now she sent me some meme about how people who say they aren't dog people are psychopaths.


I'm meh about dogs. They can be good companions, but I don't like the smell, either. Especially wet dog smell.

Granted, my nose has adjusted to my cat so I can't smell him anymore, but I doubt he stinks that much. He's been pooping only every other day since I switched his food, and I clean it up right after. I guess it would be different if I wasn't that conscientious about it. My roommate only cleans her litter box every few weeks (I'm not kidding - last year she went on vacation for two weeks and told me not to clean it). _That_ stinks. I can smell it down the hall.


----------



## IcedOver

I might have made a mistake with my salad order. I went to a salad bar place where they put on what you like. In the past I've gotten a hotter level dressing, mixed with hot sauce. This time I asked for hot sauce first, and the other to be mixed in. The employee asked how much hot sauce I wanted - light, medium, or heavy. I blurted out "heavy"; I'd only ever gotten medium before. She gave me a weird look, but squirted it in. It was just buffalo sauce. I like hot stuff a lot, but this was a bad choice. The basic flavor of the buffalo sauce really got to me after a while as my greens were besotted in it, and a small pool existed at the bottom of the bowl. It was less the heat than the flavor of it that made me sick. Bad call.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I'm meh about dogs. They can be good companions, but I don't like the smell, either. Especially wet dog smell.
> 
> Granted, my nose has adjusted to my cat so I can't smell him anymore, but I doubt he stinks that much. He's been pooping only every other day since I switched his food, and I clean it up right after. I guess it would be different if I wasn't that conscientious about it. *My roommate only cleans her litter box every few weeks (I'm not kidding - last year she went on vacation for two weeks and told me not to clean it). *_That_ stinks. I can smell it down the hall.


Ewww. That's nasty. You are supposed to take the turds and urine clumps out at least once a day. Then every 10-14 days I would throw away all the litter, scrub the litter box, and then put in new fresh litter.

Cats love a fresh, clean litter box. Where do you and your roommate keep the litter boxes? In the bathroom?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Ewww. That's nasty. You are supposed to take the turds and urine clumps out at least once a day. Then every 10-14 days I would throw away all the litter, scrub the litter box, and then put in new fresh litter.
> 
> Cats love a fresh, clean litter box. Where do you and your roommate keep the litter boxes? In the bathroom?


We keep them in our rooms. She has hers next the door. The litter box is so small that her cat can't turn around, so she doesn't cover up her turds (not speculation - she told me this herself). The smell goes all the way down the hall when her cat poops.

I don't see how she stands it. I couldn't handle the stink.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I wonder if people can tell I haven't got my life together by my odd socks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

ForBrighterDays said:


> I wonder if people can tell I haven't got my life together by my odd socks.


 You have 666 posts. :eek


----------



## ForBrighterDays

WillYouStopDave said:


> ForBrighterDays said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if people can tell I haven't got my life together by my odd socks.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 666 posts.
Click to expand...

I know, if only I could keep that number forever. &#128520;


----------



## Musicfan

I had to get my license renewed. Some guy at the DMV became irate. He kept saying, "This isn't right you've got to change things!"
A DMV woman came over to help the employee and she just told him "Write a letter to your legislators"
That made him more mad. After being told there was nothing they could do to help him he yelled at the second women "I wasn't talking to you!"
So people in the waiting area ooo'd and some guy came up to calm the man down. Then the Sheriff came out, put her hands on her hips and the guy walked out. He told the second woman to lose some weight. I almost laughed because this man was just as heavy as she was. Not to mention that he was wearing baggy jeans and flip flops. :teeth


----------



## exceptionalfool

I hate it when people you don't know and never spoke to arbitrarily decide to have it in for you. I know we all have our biases and initial impressions of others, but we don't immediately act on them in hostile ways. I don't think I do. :con What the hell did I ever say or do to this guy? Is this grade school? He doesn't like my face, I guess. Grow up man! :b


----------



## komorikun

*The Lovely Couple*

How can you be afraid of an invalid? If they can't get out of bed, what can they do?


----------



## IcedOver

I went to _Blue Velvet_, which is possibly my favorite movie or at least one of the top, in the theater yesterday, the fourth time I've been to it in the theater. When I go to movies, I stay through the credits. I just do. The credits for this movie are very short, like 1.5 minutes max. Yet people felt they had to pop up from their seats instead of sitting luxuriating in the music. This couple that was sitting a row in front of me over the distance of a walkway, and who got up like twice each to go to the bathroom, passed by and noticed I was sitting watching the credits. The guy said "Nerd alert!" and the chick shushed him. What is this, middle school? When was the last time you've ever heard someone say that? Would you expect someone to say it to a fellow moviegoer to a cult movie, where people are usually very respectful? I wouldn't. What an a-hole.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> How can you be afraid of an invalid? If they can't get out of bed, what can they do?


 They're still often capable of generating chaos when they become agitated and lash out (sometimes in unpredictable ways).

I assume this is the stepmonster? :lol


----------



## tea111red

Musicfan69 said:


> I had to get my license renewed. Some guy at the DMV became irate. He kept saying, "This isn't right you've got to change things!"
> A DMV woman came over to help the employee and she just told him "Write a letter to your legislators"
> That made him more mad. After being told there was nothing they could do to help him he yelled at the second women "I wasn't talking to you!"
> So people in the waiting area ooo'd and some guy came up to calm the man down. Then the Sheriff came out, put her hands on her hips and the guy walked out. He told the second woman to lose some weight. I almost laughed because this man was just as heavy as she was. Not to mention that he was wearing baggy jeans and flip flops. :teeth


haha, that sounds pretty entertaining.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just caught my dad soaking the avocados in rubbing alcohol again. I just......I mean.....they buy avocados because they're supposed to be healthy and then they soak them in rubbing alcohol before they eat them? What in the absolute hell? Why can't they just wash the ****ing things?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just caught my dad soaking the avocados in rubbing alcohol again. I just......I mean.....they buy avocados because they're supposed to be healthy and then they soak them in rubbing alcohol before they eat them? What in the absolute hell? Why can't they just wash the ****ing things?


I'm very confused. I just peel em and eat em when they're ripe.


----------



## Musicfan

tea111red said:


> haha, that sounds pretty entertaining.


It was the highlight of my week lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> They're still often capable of generating chaos when they become agitated and lash out (sometimes in unpredictable ways).
> 
> I assume this is the stepmonster? :lol


Yes, and the small creature in the corner is my dad.

Uncanny. Similar facial expression- "*that defeated nervous look*" as my sister texted.

Here are a couple more pics of them:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Pete Beale said:


> I'm very confused. I just peel em and eat em when they're ripe.


 It's a very long story. Basically, they're germophobes. I vent about it on here because it's all I can do. They don't listen. Like....the warning label on the bottle doesn't work.


----------



## nubly

Pete Beale said:


> I'm very confused. I just peel em and eat em when they're ripe.


Didn't know you can peel avocados.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel like making a list of all the things that are milestones in the average western life that I’m certain I’ll never accomplish or attain


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

nubly said:


> Didn't know you can peel avocados.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to try the skin now. lol I had a school mate who ate oranges like apples.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I feel like making a list of all the things that are milestones in the average western life that I'm certain I'll never accomplish or attain


And make yourself even more depressed in the process mate. I just have all that crap in my head and try not to think about it. Half of it I never cared for anyway. :stu


----------



## komorikun

What is up with those huuuuuge glasses people are wearing nowadays? They're like the ones I wore in high school, except not in black. I hated those humongous things. That's why I switched to contact lenses at 19. Ugh.

https://www.zennioptical.com/p/tr-square-eyeglass-frames-/20201?skuId=2020117


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just caught my dad soaking the avocados in rubbing alcohol again. I just......I mean.....they buy avocados because they're supposed to be healthy and then they soak them in rubbing alcohol before they eat them? What in the absolute hell? Why can't they just wash the ****ing things?


By that logic, do they do that to all foods before they ingested them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> By that logic, do they do that to all foods before they ingested them?


 Unfortunately, I suspect they do it to a lot of stuff. I've seen my mom doing it to apples and various other things and I think they might have been doing it with spinach leaves before I started yelling at them for it. I think maybe my mom kind of started thinking "You know. Maybe I shouldn't soak my salads in rubbing alcohol". But it's all just so random with them that nothing they do HAS to make sense. Her reasoning is that an avocado has a skin and she peels it before eating it. I try to reason with her that people eat avocados every day without dying but to no avail.

Like I posted a while back. I had some food in the fridge (I usually try to cook enough food for several days so it isn't a hassle) and found out my mom had put colloidal silver in it. Which freaked me out because I had no idea she was doing that (she had apparently been doing it for awhile without my knowledge). I don't trust those kinds of snake oilish "supplements" and she knew it. I had been telling her for years not to put it in her body but she wouldn't listen. I didn't know she was sneaking and putting it in my food.

I noticed one day that my food seemed to have an off taste to it (I cooked it so I knew what I put in it and how it should taste) and I just casually asked her if she had added anything to it (sometimes she eats a little of it) and she started avoiding and changing the subject and didn't want to talk about it. I hadn't been suspicious until that moment and then I started asking her what she had done to it and she finally admitted it.

So now whenever I get anything out of the refrigerator, I'm constantly wondering what she's done. Really unpleasant. Totally insane situation.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> What is up with those huuuuuge glasses people are wearing nowadays? They're like the ones I wore in high school, except not in black. I hated those humongous things. That's why I switched to contact lenses at 19. Ugh.
> 
> https://www.zennioptical.com/p/tr-square-eyeglass-frames-/20201?skuId=2020117


 I don't know but I don't like them either. I probably will get plastic frames next time (if there is a next time) because I'm tired of fighting with metal frames when they get misaligned and I can't get them right again. Looks wise, I strongly prefer the metal frames.

(I want to see you in your new glasses)


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately, I suspect they do it to a lot of stuff. I've seen my mom doing it to apples and various other things and I think they might have been doing it with spinach leaves before I started yelling at them for it. I think maybe my mom kind of started thinking "You know. Maybe I shouldn't soak my salads in rubbing alcohol". But it's all just so random with them that nothing they do HAS to make sense. Her reasoning is that an avocado has a skin and she peels it before eating it. I try to reason with her that people eat avocados every day without dying but to no avail.
> 
> Like I posted a while back. I had some food in the fridge (I usually try to cook enough food for several days so it isn't a hassle) and found out my mom had put colloidal silver in it. Which freaked me out because I had no idea she was doing that (she had apparently been doing it for awhile without my knowledge). I don't trust those kinds of snake oilish "supplements" and she knew it. I had been telling her for years not to put it in her body but she wouldn't listen. I didn't know she was sneaking and putting it in my food.
> 
> I noticed one day that my food seemed to have an off taste to it (I cooked it so I knew what I put in it and how it should taste) and I just casually asked her if she had added anything to it (sometimes she eats a little of it) and she started avoiding and changing the subject and didn't want to talk about it. I hadn't been suspicious until that moment and then I started asking her what she had done to it and she finally admitted it.
> 
> So now whenever I get anything out of the refrigerator, I'm constantly wondering what she's done. Really unpleasant. Totally insane situation.


Wow... your mom really does sound like my mom. Controlling, to the point of asserting her beliefs and actions onto others, even when it will directly affect others, without respecting others enough to even consult or tell them first what they're doing. Because in their mind, they are convinced what they're doing is right so they think they hold the power over you. That's probably one of the worst personality behaviors and flaws one has to deal with.


----------



## railcar82594

WillYouStopDave said:


> Like I posted a while back. I had some food in the fridge (I usually try to cook enough food for several days so it isn't a hassle) and found out my mom had put colloidal silver in it. Which freaked me out because I had no idea she was doing that (she had apparently been doing it for awhile without my knowledge). I don't trust those kinds of snake oilish "supplements" and she knew it. I had been telling her for years not to put it in her body but she wouldn't listen. I didn't know she was sneaking and putting it in my food.


I guess it's kind of pushy with your mom sneaking in colloidal silver in your food without you knowing and probably the sneaking around because it seems you've refused her suggestions to take those supplements already.

Funny to say, I kind of get where she's coming from a little, maybe, thinking it'll help your health somewhat, because I've been taking colloidal silver myself (usually in the form of using colloidal silver embedded soap). I also use some magnetic and electric field "treatment" products. But I completely understand if you don't believe in them. I wouldn't subscribe to everything that was advertised to be health products either. Like I never tried pot, don't shop for organic fad food, nor smoked either.


----------



## Musicfan

After the California wildfires that happened over the last couple years, our insurance company sent a letter basically saying they might drop our insurance policy. The wording was they'd come to do a survey and determine if we were still eligible. This was so nerve wracking because if they actually did drop coverage we'd have to sell the house and move to an area that is eligible for coverage. Otherwise we'd have to try for FEMA coverage.

And today the letter came saying they'd keep us insured. Thank God for that! Also the rates aren't going up, which had been talked about in the news for a lot of people in California.


----------



## tea111red

ah ha, ah ha, ah ha.


----------



## blue2

^ Me thinks someone loves California a little TOO much !! ....I like it though cause it's very fallout series eske type music.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> What is up with those huuuuuge glasses people are wearing nowadays? They're like the ones I wore in high school, except not in black. I hated those humongous things. That's why I switched to contact lenses at 19. Ugh.
> 
> https://www.zennioptical.com/p/tr-square-eyeglass-frames-/20201?skuId=2020117


My niece wears some of those (high schooler)...just the frames, no lens. I guess it's the 'in' thing.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a stretch of like three weeks recently where I was coughing pretty badly but didn't have a cold. The cough went away, but for the last two weeks plus I had a bruised feeling on my left side near my armpit. It feels like someone punched me or I ran into something, but I don't recall running into anything like the side of a bathroom door or whatever. I think I may have bruised or cracked a rib from all the coughing. It's starting to dissipate but I probably should have it check out.


----------



## tea111red

blue2 said:


> ^ Me thinks someone loves California a little TOO much !! ....I like it though cause it's very fallout series eske type music.


heh, yesterday was the first time i ever heard that song. i'm from california, too. :um


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I had a stretch of like three weeks recently where I was coughing pretty badly but didn't have a cold. The cough went away, but for the last two weeks plus I had a bruised feeling on my left side near my armpit. It feels like someone punched me or I ran into something, but I don't recall running into anything like the side of a bathroom door or whatever. I think I may have bruised or cracked a rib from all the coughing. It's starting to dissipate but I probably should have it check out.


 This can happen. I had some kind of illness around 2007 where I was literally bedridden for weeks and had a cough that wouldn't quit. I could only lay flat and still. If I tried to sit up I started coughing and couldn't stop. I coughed until I got a severe, stabbing pain in my rib area. I thought I was going to die, TBH. I couldn't get out of bed. Couldn't eat. Could barely drink. I got out of bed one day to go to the bathroom and ended up in the floor in the hallway coughing and not being able to move.

And then, it spontaneously started getting better. I still had to fight to get out of bed for days. That sucked.


----------



## AllGlad

WillYouStopDave said:


> This can happen. I had some kind of illness around 2007 where I was literally bedridden for weeks and had a cough that wouldn't quit. I could only lay flat and still. If I tried to sit up I started coughing and couldn't stop. I coughed until I got a severe, stabbing pain in my rib area. I thought I was going to die, TBH. I couldn't get out of bed. Couldn't eat. Could barely drink. I got out of bed one day to go to the bathroom and ended up in the floor in the hallway coughing and not being able to move.
> 
> And then, it spontaneously started getting better. I still had to fight to get out of bed for days. That sucked.


Just coughing and nothing else?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AllGlad said:


> Just coughing and nothing else?


 As far as I can remember. There might have been some other stuff but it's been a long time (10+ years) and my memory often isn't even as good now as it was then. It kind of seems like some kind of dark, vague memory of a nightmare I had long ago. I mean, it was definitely real. It happened. But the past is kind of a weird thing when you have a bad memory.

But yes. The main feature of it was just an uncontrollable cough that got worse when trying to move around. Therefore keeping me in bed for a really long time.


----------



## komorikun

My dad finally put Ann (16 years older than my dad) in a nursing home today. She's paying for it with her hefty savings. $5,500 a month. My sister did the research online to find the nursing home. My dad is hoping she won't last long.

Her dementia and health issues became too much for him. She can barely talk and mostly writes creepy notes. For like a year she had some obsession with going to the toilet. He said that if he didn't help, she'd try to walk by herself. Refused to use a diaper. She'd want to go every 30 minutes even at night but she could barely walk, so my dad got almost no sleep and had to help her get to the bathroom. Had issues going so she'd stand up while massaging herself and sticking her fingers up her butt. Often got poop and piss all over the bathroom which my dad was mopping up constantly. He was also doing like 20 loads of laundry a week. And the washer and dryer are in the basement of the building which involves lots of stairs and unlocking gates. Not the easiest thing for man in his late 60s. She'd constantly complain of breathing issues, lack of oxygen, heart pain, various pains, etc.

She'd push the electric whistle all the time even when he's in the same room with her. Lately she's been throwing stuff. A couple months ago she stopped being able to walk period, so she's been very angry with my dad. Still refusing to use a diaper, so ****ting and pissing on pads. Accused him of keeping her hostage. She's dead weight apparently and he couldn't lift her. She was much happier going to the toilet every 30 minutes apparently.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093559639-post1452.html


----------



## komorikun

So the nursing home arranged to have 4 gorillas and a big *** van come to the apartment and carry her down in a wheelchair. They live on the 2nd floor. Also took a fair amount of her belongings. Nursing home is very small and according to my dad the other residents look like corpses. They don't even react when you say hi to them. Just stare into oblivion. They are all spoon-fed and in diapers.

At least the place has all the expensive equipment you need for taking care of an adult that can't walk/move on their own. Hospital bed to get her to sit up. Some sort of pulley to get her into a wheelchair. Special type of bathroom to give her a real shower. For the past year my dad has only been giving her sponge baths. Moving a 200 pound dead weight is next to impossible without these sorts of things unless you have 4 gorillas to move the person.


----------



## blue2

I wonder could I be a gorilla : /


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn Komorikun. You almost sound like you feel sorry for your dad. :lol

I thought you didn't like him. Did you guys kind of patch things up or something? And holy hell! $5500 a month? I don't see how that's going to last very long before they run out of actual money. I have heard that nursing homes will get aggressive in trying to take everything when it comes down to it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

blue2 said:


> I wonder could I be a gorilla : /


 Do you want to be a gorilla?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Damn Komorikun. You almost sound like you feel sorry for your dad. :lol
> 
> I thought you didn't like him. Did you guys kind of patch things up or something? And holy hell! $5500 a month? I don't see how that's going to last very long before they run out of actual money. I have heard that nursing homes will get aggressive in trying to take everything when it comes down to it.


Well, it's similar to how you feel about your mom. She's a complete misery to live with but you were quite upset when she was in the hospital and looked like she might die. I hate Ann more than I hate my dad, so.

My dad isn't paying for the nursing home. Ann is.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Well, it's similar to how you feel about your mom. She's a complete misery to live with but you were quite upset when she was in the hospital and looked like she might die. I hate Ann more than I hate my dad, so.
> 
> My dad isn't paying for the nursing home. Ann is.


 I was upset about it. For a lot of reasons. But primarily that she wasn't like she is now before that. I mean, she always had a dark side that I didn't care for but now it's like some kind of something has possessed the shell that used to be my mother and twisted her somehow.

Anyway, if your dad is married to her, aren't they going to try to come after whatever he has when she can't pay anymore?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was upset about it. For a lot of reasons. But primarily that she wasn't like she is now before that. I mean, she always had a dark side that I didn't care for but now it's like some kind of something has possessed the shell that used to be my mother and twisted her somehow.
> 
> Anyway, if your dad is married to her, aren't they going to try to come after whatever he has when she can't pay anymore?


I'm not sure how that works. My dad doesn't seem worried since he thinks she won't last very long. He's already paid and arranged for her cremation. He said that I "made his day" when I sent him this link:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2945440/



> Decedents' lengths of stay in nursing homes at the end of life are illustrated in the Figure. The mean length of stay among decedents was 13.7 months; however, this was explained by a relatively small number of subjects with long lengths of stay. The median length of stay was only 5 months (IQR 1-20). The majority of residents had short lengths of stay, 65% percent of decedents had lengths of stay of less than one year, and over 53% died within 6 months of admission.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

It's really odd. I have been noticing this about your posts for a while. Your earlier post that I responded to about the nursing home was the only one I saw when I responded to it. The one about the gorillas in the van didn't show up until much later and I didn't see it until just now. It literally was not there earlier.

I have noticed for a while that your pots often seem to appear in a delayed fashion.


----------



## komorikun

I haven't noticed that. I did see some weird threads today that had "post #5200 of 5195". Say what!?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> My dad finally put Ann (16 years older than my dad) in a nursing home today. She's paying for it with her hefty savings. $5,500 a month. My sister did the research online to find the nursing home. My dad is hoping she won't last long.
> 
> Her dementia and health issues became too much for him. She can barely talk and mostly writes creepy notes. For like a year she had some obsession with going to the toilet. He said that if he didn't help, she'd try to walk by herself. Refused to use a diaper. *She'd want to go every 30 minutes even at night but she could barely walk, so my dad got almost no sleep and had to help her get to the bathroom. *Had issues going so she'd stand up while massaging herself and sticking her fingers up her butt. Often got poop and piss all over the bathroom which my dad was mopping up constantly. He was also doing like 20 loads of laundry a week. And the washer and dryer are in the basement of the building which involves lots of stairs and unlocking gates. Not the easiest thing for man in his late 60s. She'd constantly complain of breathing issues, lack of oxygen, heart pain, various pains, etc.
> 
> She'd push the electric whistle all the time even when he's in the same room with her. Lately she's been throwing stuff. A couple months ago she stopped being able to walk period, so she's been very angry with my dad. Still refusing to use a diaper, so ****ting and pissing on pads. Accused him of keeping her hostage. She's dead weight apparently and he couldn't lift her. She was much happier going to the toilet every 30 minutes apparently.
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093559639-post1452.html


No sleep for an entire year? That's insane.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> No sleep for an entire year? That's insane.


I mean I think he was taking catnaps here and there when Ann finally was too exhausted from her numerous bathroom trips. Apparently people with dementia often have messed up circadian rhythms. And because she has no short-term memory (can't read books anymore) she didn't even remember going to the bathroom 15 minutes ago. But yeah, he didn't get a normal 7-8 hour uninterrupted sleep for a year.

She's had some sort of bladder issue since I've known her. Constant wee wee breaks. I'm sure nothing much comes out but she feels the urge to piss. It was soooo annoying going out with her back when I was a teenager (over 20 years ago) and living with them. Always needs to find a public bathroom and she walks extremely slowly like a dinosaur. A few times she'd piss out in public like an animal. She'd piss next to the car sometimes. Both me and my sister were disgusted by her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I haven't noticed that. I did see some weird threads today that had "post #5200 of 5195". Say what!?


This post showed up first (as it should have)

However...

This post did not show up on my end for several more hours. So I only saw that Blue2 person make the post about wondering if they could be a gorilla. So they obviously saw that post before I did. Because I wondered why they said that just for no apparent reason about wondering if they could be a gorilla. That's why I responded to it the way I did and asked them if they wanted to be a gorilla. Your post was not yet showing on my view.

It is possible I just somehow missed it and it actually was there but I don't think so because this has been happening with your posts for at least a year or two. I might have missed it this once but it's unlikely I would have imagined the same thing over and over for years.


----------



## komorikun

I need to buy some new sheets and a duvet cover. Need something cool for the summer. My current sheets are some sort of cheap artificial material and they are hot. The blue duvet cover I have is nicer but it's way too hot for summer. And that duvet cover is such a pain in the butt to get dry. Takes over 2 dry cycles. Almost easier just to wash the damn blanket when the whole point of a duvet cover is to not need to wash the blanket.

I sleep hot and only use fans as a last resort. I hate the sound fans make. I often flip my blanket over in the middle of the night to release heat and be next to the cool side. Weird cause when I'm awake I like it warm. 75F is perfect for me when I'm awake and I can tolerate up to 85F as long as it's dry heat. But at night 62F is best.

And why are duvet covers so god damn expensive? Way more expensive than sheets which are basically the same thing.


----------



## komorikun

*Ann's delightful notes*

My dad texted me about his visit to the nursing home.



> Greeted today with "My husband is a dirty rat" in large letters





> "I want out" followed above


Her brain damage is most likely cause by severe apnea. She has a CPAP machine and other devices...so I don't know.


----------



## funnynihilist

Saw a groundhog running in the woods. That guy sure picked a bad day to come out of hibernation.


----------



## railcar82594

komorikun said:


> My dad finally put Ann (16 years older than my dad) in a nursing home today. She's paying for it with her hefty savings. $5,500 a month. My sister did the research online to find the nursing home. My dad is hoping she won't last long.


Terrible end of one's twilight years. To have life savings ended up having to be drained like this for special needs nursing home care. I'd think she had other vastly different plans in mind for the savings before she got afflicted like this.



komorikun said:


> Moving a 200 pound dead weight is next to impossible without these sorts of things unless you have 4 gorillas to move the person.


Sorry couldn't help but laugh at the use of the term "gorillas".


----------



## WillYouStopDave

railcar82594 said:


> Terrible end of one's twilight years. To have life savings ended up having to be drained like this for special needs nursing home care. I'd think she had other vastly different plans in mind for the savings before she got afflicted like this.


 This is why I fully support the "death with dignity" thing. For everyone. Not just old people or terminally ill people. People should be free to choose their time and it should be a fully legal process that is available to everyone. It's tragic enough when someone dies suddenly in a car crash or something that no one really had any control over. It's monstrous to torture people who are just done by forcing them to keep fighting until the bitter end.


----------



## komorikun

railcar82594 said:


> Terrible end of one's twilight years. To have life savings ended up having to be drained like this for special needs nursing home care. I'd think she had other vastly different plans in mind for the savings before she got afflicted like this..


The savings would just go to her two crazy daughters who will blow the money on drugs and other stupid crap. She probably would have been put in a nursing home 5-10 years ago if it weren't for my dad. She's been depending on him for a long while. The daughters are a total mess and couldn't/wouldn't take care of her. One is a 60 year old drug addict with major mental issues and the other thinks she is the "king of england" and has other crazy delusions. Neither has worked in decades.



> Sorry couldn't help but laugh at the mention and use of the term "gorillas".


I'm using my dad's words. He called them gorillas.


----------



## railcar82594

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is why I fully support the "death with dignity" thing. For everyone. Not just old people or terminally ill people. People should be free to choose their time and it should be a fully legal process that is available to everyone. It's tragic enough when someone dies suddenly in a car crash or something that no one really had any control over. It's monstrous to torture people who are just done by forcing them to keep fighting until the bitter end.


From hearing these types of stories I kind of agree and lean to Kevorkian's euthanasia for those who are terminal and have lost all control with no hope of recovery, maybe..



komorikun said:


> The savings would just go to her two crazy daughters who will blow the money on drugs and other stupid crap. She probably would have been put in a nursing home 5-10 years ago if it weren't for my dad. She's been depending on him for a long while. The daughters are a total mess and couldn't/wouldn't take care of her. One is a 60 year old drug addict with major mental issues and the other thinks she is the "king of england" and has other crazy delusions. Neither has worked in decades.


I see, oh well.


----------



## AllGlad

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is why I fully support the "death with dignity" thing. For everyone. Not just old people or terminally ill people. People should be free to choose their time and it should be a fully legal process that is available to everyone. It's tragic enough when someone dies suddenly in a car crash or something that no one really had any control over. It's monstrous to torture people who are just done by forcing them to keep fighting until the bitter end.


I agree for the most part, but I feel like there might situations that we should exclude, it's always tricky with these things.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

AllGlad said:


> I agree for the most part, but I feel like there might situations that we should exclude, it's always tricky with these things.


I don't think there are many situations I would exclude. I used to think that maybe like if the person is severely handicapped in that they didn't understand even some very basic things. But on the other hand, I also don't have to live inside their head so I feel like I have no right to tell them they aren't qualified to guide their own destiny. Like ultimately. What gives us that right to claim ownership over another person?

Like we tell them "No. You don't have a right to choose" and then we're done thinking about them as soon as we're out of their presence. They have to live that way. All the time. For the rest of their life.


----------



## IcedOver

I seriously doubt it's going to be possible for me to lose my virginity, at least not in the way I've been doing things (online ads). It's almost hilarious the crap I've run into just this year. The main thing was an issue that's really unfortunate for the woman, not for me. She got really ill and said it will be a long-term thing (she won't reveal exactly the issue, but I assume it might be cancer or close to it; we still message occasionally). We were pretty much set on doing it and had talked for almost two months. Then another woman who had gotten back in touch with me said she is still interested . . . then proceeded to ghost me. Yet another woman, in an open marriage, was interested. When she was out of touch for a few days, she said that she was sorry for semi-ghosting me . . . then ghosted me again; I haven't heard from her in over two weeks. It's unbelievable how flaky and inconsiderate some women can be.


----------



## komorikun

My sister's elderly dog is now on 5 different medications. And she's got him in a belly band at least part of the time cause of the diuretics he's taking.

Apparently she asked my dad for $300 to pay for a vet visit. Odd she can't afford a measly $300 when for the past couple months she's been going on about how busy she is and how hard she is working (under the table). Very difficult to get her on the phone even.

Then another disturbing revelation. I was texting her and she said that she has some virtual job interviews lined up. So I asked if she isn't trying for regular jobs anymore. She said she can't start a regular job until she has the money to move out (rent, deposit, broker's fee?) on another place. I'm guessing she means apartment to herself and not with roommates. Cause of course, she can't find a roommate situation due to the incontinent dog.

I mean I know in her current living situation, helping an elderly guy with cooking, appointments, and random stuff exchange for free rent, she can't work full-time. But normally you get paid within 1-2 weeks after starting a new job. I think it's just an excuse to not look for work. What a mess. Is she ever going to work a normal job and not these under the table gigs that don't seem to be enough to pay the bills?


----------



## Citrine79

I am defintely in the beginning stages of a mid life crisis which is exactly what I don’t right now on top of the anxiety and depression I struggle with daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My sister's *elderly dog
> *


 I think that's the first time I've ever heard someone call a dog elderly.



> is now on 5 different medications. And she's got him in a belly band at least part of the time cause of the diuretics he's taking.
> 
> Apparently she asked my dad for $300 to pay for a vet visit. Odd she can't afford a measly $300 when for the past couple months she's been going on about how busy she is and how hard she is working (under the table). Very difficult to get her on the phone even.
> 
> Then another disturbing revelation. I was texting her and she said that she has some virtual job interviews lined up. So I asked if she isn't trying for regular jobs anymore. She said she can't start a regular job until she has the money to move out (rent, deposit, broker's fee?) on another place. I'm guessing she means apartment to herself and not with roommates. Cause of course, she can't find a roommate situation due to the incontinent dog.
> 
> I mean I know in her current living situation, helping an elderly guy with cooking, appointments, and random stuff exchange for free rent, she can't work full-time. But normally you get paid within 1-2 weeks after starting a new job. I think it's just an excuse to not look for work. What a mess. Is she ever going to work a normal job and not these under the table gigs that don't seem to be enough to pay the bills?


 Poor dog. I think people sometimes don't realize they're tormenting their beloved pets when it's past time like that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Yer Blues

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Good to know such a thing exists. This could come in handy one day.


----------



## IcedOver

I was looking with my family at family photos from the late '70s through the early '90s, ones that I had never viewed because they were sent by a cousin who had them. It was neat looking at those times. It's been a while since I looked at myself as a kid. I was sort of a cute kid I guess. What I was surprised at is how effortless my smile looked, almost happy. I guess I was kind of happy as a kid, but I don't remember that too much. It's odd.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think that's the first time I've ever heard someone call a dog elderly.
> 
> Poor dog. I think people sometimes don't realize they're tormenting their beloved pets when it's past time like that.


I'm not sure how bad his condition is. He's still walking around and eating without help...unlike my step-monster. He's not completely incontinent, it's just that my sister has to leave the apartment for a few hours when she does her gigs but he can't hold it in that long due to the diuretics.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I still have a lot of habits of a teenager


----------



## Karsten

WillYouStopDave said:


>


What's the other 1%?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Karsten said:


> What's the other 1%?


 Preservative, perhaps? (how do you preserve piss is what I'l like to know)


----------



## blue2

How do they collect coyote urine ? Is it someone's job description "coyote urine collector" ...


----------



## komorikun

In a way I kind of like that Ann is suffering now.  And that my dad is troubled by the whole situation.

My dad is so full of crap. He keeps going on about how he is getting power of attorney (over Ann's estate) and how him having more money will benefit me and my sister. Talks about living near me and my sister. How "we can help each other out." Last time I saw him was in 2011. My sister saw him in 2009 or 2010. He was traveling all the time but never visited me in NYC, South America, nor in Japan. After that last visit in 201 he said I was banned from Long Beach.

It's all too little too late. I needed help when I was in my 20s. Getting money when I'm old in exchange for caring for a rotten old man does me no good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> In a way I kind of like that Ann is suffering now.  And that my dad is troubled by the whole situation.
> 
> My dad is so full of crap. He keeps going on about how he is getting power of attorney (over Ann's estate) and how him having more money will benefit me and my sister. Talks about living near me and my sister. How "we can help each other out." Last time I saw him was in 2011. My sister saw him in 2009 or 2010. He was traveling all the time but never visited me in NYC, South America, nor in Japan. After that last visit in 201 he said I was banned from Long Beach.
> 
> It's all too little too late. I needed help when I was in my 20s. Getting money when I'm old in exchange for caring for a rotten old man does me no good.


 I forget what he was mad about you for that time now. Was that the time when he was going to give you some wine and you said something like you were surprised he'd let a penny go so easily and you said he turned really red and got mad? :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I forget what he was mad about you for that time now. Was that the time when he was going to give you some wine and you said something like you were surprised he'd let a penny go so easily and you said he turned really red and got mad? :lol


That was one of the reasons. There were several incidents on that visit.

He showed me where he kept the cheap wine while saying "I'm so generous." over and over. So I said every time you do something nice for someone a little piece of you dies inside.

Another incident is when I teased him about getting ketchup on his white undershirt. That used to be his running gag when I was a kid. He loves Heinz Ketchup, puts it on everything, but unfortunately he wears white shirts in the house. So he'd spill it and joke, "time to change my shirt, heheheh." He owned like 30 white undershirts and matching tighty-whities. Well this time it upset him because I said that in front of his precious Ann. I embarrassed him.... So he turned bright red and yelled at me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> That was one of the reasons. There were several incidents on that visit.
> 
> He showed me where he kept the cheap wine while saying "I'm so generous." over and over. So I said every time you do something nice for someone a little piece of you dies inside.


 :lol

That sounds like my mom. If I said that to her shed probably flip out too.



> Another incident is when I teased him about getting ketchup on his white undershirt. That used to be his running gag when I was a kid. He loves Heinz Ketchup, puts it on everything, but unfortunately he wears white shirts in the house. So he'd spill it and joke, "time to change my shirt, heheheh." He owned like 30 white undershirts and matching tighty-whities. Well this time it upset him because I said that in front of his precious Ann. I embarrassed him.... So he turned bright red and yelled at me.


 :haha

I remember that one now. That's pretty funny.


----------



## komorikun

My sister found Ann's grandkids (Ann's son's kids) on Facebook. heheheheh. Kids she hasn't seen in 20 years. According to my dad they were told that their grandad's wife is their real grandmother. So they don't even know about Ann. But who knows if that's true or not.

The granddaughter is some super skinny social butterfly type in Orange County. Religious sheeple to boot. Weird. I didn't think there were religious white people in LA. That's not coming from Ann, that's for sure. 

Mother is real thin too. My sister thinks the two might have anorexia. Suspicious.

Now that I think about it, Ann and my dad are a match made in heaven in some ways. Mainly just interested in themselves and whoever they are partnered with at the time. Very little interest in family.


----------



## IcedOver

I don't have a bus on the weekends, so if I'm just going out for a leisure activity like a movie, I walk about 2-3 miles (35 minutes both ways) to another town and catch the bus. Yesterday, coming back from a movie (_The Beach Bum_, which I don't recommend), I caught a different bus because the times of another would have me waiting a while at a stop for the second bus. I got off two towns over from me and instead of waiting a half hour to 45 minutes for a bus, I decided to walk through this town and over the bridge the bus takes. I totally miscalculated how long this would take because I've never walked it. It turned out to be close to 50 minutes, and when I got down into the town one over, the bus I would have taken had I waited 45 minutes . . . was pulling up to the stop. So that walk gained me a net of zero time saved, and I still had another 35-minute walk after that. I guess it's okay that I got some more walking in, but as far as time saved, it didn't help one bit.


----------



## nubly

I'm going to be 42 in a few months and I finally feel like an adult.


----------



## Jolese

Like I was trying to say here yesterday, it's good to know I don't screw EVERYTHING up. Some things I do actually turn out okay. Like it's OKAY sometimes, not always a mess.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I still have a lot of habits of a teenager


Some of us are stuck in state of arrested development due to childhood and teenage trauma. It's really frustrating. I feel like a normal man in some way's and a child, teen in others. No doubt due to trauma and developing AVPD/DPD.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Citrine79 said:


> I am defintely in the beginning stages of a mid life crisis which is exactly what I don't right now on top of the anxiety and depression I struggle with daily.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going through the same crap. It's awful. :frown2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Some of us are stuck in state of arrested development due to childhood and teenage trauma. It's really frustrating. I feel like a normal man in some way's and a child, teen in others. No doubt due to trauma and developing AVPD/DPD.


I feel the same, I'm a child socially but some of the more practical adult things aren't an issue for me at all


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I feel the same, I'm a child socially but some of the more practical adult things aren't an issue for me at all


I can be fine socially and I can do practical adult things, but I have such deep avoidance, commitment and concentration issues over some things, I just can't keep it up. Plus the vast majority of what society has to offer, I couldn't give a crap about. The American/English dream, to me, is a trap, and I've never wanted to play the game, be a part of the rat race and fall into that trap. Now I find myself in another kind of trap though.


----------



## AllGlad

Kinda a productive day yesterday... went to get a cpap mask exchanged... took the written drivers again... failed the first part took it again... passed the 2nd time...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Got a call from a recruiting agency before dinner this evening. Told the guy what I would be looking for and such, so this should be interesting if I get a call back from them eventually.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> I can be fine socially and I can do practical adult things, but I have such deep avoidance, commitment and concentration issues over some things, I just can't keep it up. Plus the vast majority of what society has to offer, I couldn't give a crap about. The American/English dream, to me, is a trap, and I've never wanted to play the game, be a part of the rat race and fall into that trap. Now I find myself in another kind of trap though.


I agree, there's a lot to be said for buying into the western dream and capitalism it it does lose its shine when you're working crummy jobs and are always broke...I don't completely believe in it either but I'm not sure there's and alternative. Being socially inept, poor, and avoidant to cope is a bad formula for a successful or even enjoyable life


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Canadian Brotha said:


> I agree, there's a lot to be said for buying into the western dream and capitalism it it does lose its shine when you're working crummy jobs and are always broke...I don't completely believe in it either but I'm not sure there's and alternative. Being socially inept, poor, and avoidant to cope is a bad formula for a successful or even enjoyable life


Options are limited. Don't think I can win no matter what I do tbh. Feels like swapping one form of misery for another when I've tried to be normal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pete Beale said:


> Options are limited. Don't think I can win no matter what I do tbh. Feels like swapping one form of misery for another when I've tried to be normal.


I feel the same, I only expect things to get worse with age


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Every time I register for a random website that requires my birthday, I use the year 1999. I'm really pushing it. :hide :rofl


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


> Every time I register for a random website that requires my birthday, I use the year 1999. I'm really pushing it. :hide :rofl


 I always lie about my birthday by a few days. It's always a few days off. I don't know why. It just weirds me out.

EDIT - Actually, looking at my listed age, I was kind of caught off guard just now. I thought I was 46. That's how you know you're getting old. You don't even know how old you are. :lol


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> I always lie about my birthday by a few days. It's always a few days off. I don't know why. It just weirds me out.
> 
> EDIT - Actually, looking at my listed age, I was kind of caught off guard just now. I thought I was 46. That's how you know you're getting old. You don't even know how old you are. :lol


I lie, too. I'm concerned about privacy. Date of birth is a key piece of identifying information.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> I lie, too. I'm concerned about privacy. Date of birth is a key piece of identifying information.


 Very true. When you go to pick up meds at a pharmacy, they don't want your name. All they care about is DOB.


----------



## Jolese

Thanks


----------



## Jolese

My recommendation would be...eh, maybe next time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Why bother?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m not sure I’ll ever live to be financially independent, it’s a scary thought as I get older


----------



## IcedOver

I've found that it's very rare that I'll actually laugh unbridled at something. It has to be really absurd and hit me in the exact right way for me to physically produce a hard laugh. Of course I find things amusing and will smile, but a laugh is very rare. That's why it was annoying at "The Book of Mormon" last night that people laughed at EVERY single moment that was even vaguely funny. You'd hear a "ha-ha-ha" on just about everything, every time someone said "fvck", "sh!t" or "c*unt" or even when the actors did something that wasn't really too funny. I wonder if all of them were genuinely laughing or if they just thought they needed to laugh at those moments. The only annoyance is that you're trying to hear the next line, and the audience is laughing.


----------



## nubly

Saw The Office the Musical (or parody or whatever it's called) over the weekend with fiance and kid. I was surprised how funny it was. I'm thinking we should go check out some other plays.


----------



## komorikun

Now one of Ann's crazy daughters is threatening my dad since he won't tell her what nursing home Ann is in. She is really loony tunes. All sorts of delusions. Posting on Facebook about how she's the king (not queen) of England. Recent was about how some celebrity is her long lost daughter. 

She's 58 and hasn't worked since she was 38. Lives on SSDI. I don't know how she functions so well even though she is nuts. She owned a good sized condo in Orange County. Has a car. Recently sold the condo and bought a cheaper condo out in the desert. My sister is or was Facebook friends with her. But my sister is not close to her at all. When my sister posted about being in the hospital for surgery. Somehow that nutcase found out which hospital she was in and called her!! There are zillions of hospital in NYC.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I heard all this yelling and I thought the neighbors were fighting or something. But nope. It's the apartment building (completely identical to this one but different landlord) next to mine. Some lady was holding a huge sofa over her balcony trying to get it down. Think some other people were on the ground to "catch it". What a way to get a sofa out of the apartment!!! Weird cause they are on the first floor basically on entrance side to their apartment so it's not like they have to go down any stairs. Their balcony is on the 2nd floor. Our street is slanted/tilted. 

I knew they were moving out cause all of a sudden all their balcony furniture was gone a couple days ago. It's the apartment that has that cute little nocturnal pomeranian. Oh god. I hope the people who replace them don't use that balcony much. It's right outside my bedroom window. Suppose I'll find out in June. Usually takes at least a month for an apartment to be rented out. Even though they had all that furniture out there they never used the balcony. Only the pomeranian did.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

I don't think anything half that exciting has ever happened here. Someone left their mailbox door hanging open yesterday and I went to ring the buzzer but they never answered. There's a dead lightbulb in the hallway. The parking lot is a mess with potholes everywhere. Soon they will tell us to clear all our cars out so they can repave and threaten to tow us at our expense if we don't.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> OMG. I heard all this yelling and I thought the neighbors were fighting or something. But nope. It's the apartment building (completely identical to this one but different landlord) next to mine. Some lady was holding a huge sofa over her balcony trying to get it down. Think some other people were on the ground to "catch it". What a way to get a sofa out of the apartment!!! Weird cause they are on the first floor basically on entrance side to their apartment so it's not like they have to go down any stairs. Their balcony is on the 2nd floor. Our street is slanted/tilted.
> 
> I knew they were moving out cause all of a sudden all their balcony furniture was gone a couple days ago. It's the apartment that has that cute little nocturnal pomeranian. Oh god. I hope the people who replace them don't use that balcony much. It's right outside my bedroom window. Suppose I'll find out in June. Usually takes at least a month for an apartment to be rented out. Even though they had all that furniture out there they never used the balcony. Only the pomeranian did.


Maybe it wouldn't fit through the door? Although that begs the question of how they got it in there to begin with . . .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> Maybe it wouldn't fit through the door? Although that begs the question of how they got it in there to begin with . . .


 Maybe they built the building around it. :lol

Shudder to think of what's inside an ancient sofa.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cleaned out my newish coffee maker with Urnex. I really dislike using chemicals in that fashion because I always feel like I didn't get it all out and am probably drinking chemical residue. 

Does anyone use Urnex and how well do you have to rinse?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My beard is getting more grey by the day.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Now one of Ann's crazy daughters is threatening my dad since he won't tell her what nursing home Ann is in. She is really loony tunes. All sorts of delusions. Posting on Facebook about how she's the king (not queen) of England. Recent was about how some celebrity is her long lost daughter.
> 
> She's 58 and hasn't worked since she was 38. Lives on SSDI. I don't know how she functions so well even though she is nuts. She owned a good sized condo in Orange County. Has a car. Recently sold the condo and bought a cheaper condo out in the desert. My sister is or was Facebook friends with her. But my sister is not close to her at all. When my sister posted about being in the hospital for surgery. Somehow that nutcase found out which hospital she was in and called her!! There are zillions of hospitals in NYC.


My sister did some research for my dad to dig up criminal records of Ann's daughters. My dad was thinking of getting a restraining order and also wanted to prove to the nursing home that they are a danger. OMG!! Long, long rap sheets. Those two are a total mess. Ann must have been such a great mother to raise a couple of winners like that.


----------



## IcedOver

Scrub-Zero said:


> My beard is getting more grey by the day.


I think my hair keeps getting grayer. I have gray hairs all over and have for years but really don't look at it as far as examining how bad it's getting. I don't take a mirror and look around the back, or look in good light. It probably looks pretty awful.


----------



## blue2

The worst thing that happens here with neighbours is cows, deer or goats dancing in our lawn, out of those 3, goats are the biggest a-holes, today my sister's 2 goats followed me around like I was the Elvis of goats & they were my groupies, pi$$ off I don't like you goats you're not my friends, I only gave you food so you'd leave me alone :wife


----------



## komorikun

Now that I think about it...Ann is into shoplifting. She also likes to steal paper towels and toilet paper from public bathrooms. And she steals all sorts of stuff from hotels. Plus from regular stores too. She was even stealing when she was being wheeled around in a wheelchair by my dad. She also likes to dine and ditch sometimes. I remember one time she tried that when all 4 of use went to dinner when I was a teenager. I was quite horrified at the time. Plus the whole needing to piss every 30 minutes, so she pisses in public frequently. Squats down in random places like the animal that she is.

If she was doing that sort of stuff in her 60s, 70s, and 80s, I wonder how bad she was when she was in her 20s and 30s. Maybe it rubbed off on her two daughters. I didn't meet her until she was 60.

It's so ironic that people give her special treatment sometimes because she has the English accent. They probably think she's upper crust or whatever when she's really cockney. Wonder if she has an ancient criminal record in the UK. She spread her legs for some American sailor (many others I suppose) and that's how she ended up in the US.


----------



## IcedOver

I hate stumbling on spoilers for new movies. I tell myself that I'm going to avoid all movie news, yet I still somehow stumble on a spoiler. It's annoying.


----------



## komorikun

My dad just texted me a video he took of Ann's 59 year old 300 pound schizophrenic (maybe?) daughter taking photos of Ann with her cell phone. Ann is in a hospital bed and making small grunting like noises and the daughter is standing up with the phone right over Ann's head like she is at a zoo of some kind.

Man, Ann really does look like a corpse.


----------



## komorikun

My sister is having problems with her elderly dog. Apparently he pooped and peed in the apartment while she was with one of her clients (gigs). He was wearing one of those belly bands for male dogs and she did walk him before leaving. But apparently he wouldn't poop since it was raining outside. He can't hold in pee very long since he's on diuretics for his congestive heart failure. The old guy she is living with texted my sister saying that he and the new girl are waiting for her to return to clean up the poop and pee. The new girl is a returnee (lived there before) and isn't super keen on dogs, much less incontinent dogs. 

The apartment has hardwood flooring but the old guy has put tons of rugs all over the place. So my sister's dog has been peeing on them when she is not home. Guess he hasn't noticed since he's so old and out of it. She's tried to keep the dog in her bedroom but he claws at the door for hours and then the old guy lets him out. She even sent me a photo of bloody claw marks on the door. You'd think an old dog like that would just sleep most of the time but guess not. Same with my step-monster, Ann. She was up all night demanding to be taken to the bathroom every 30 minutes and constantly ringing the electronic whistle.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Same with my step-monster, Ann. She was up all night demanding to be taken to the bathroom every 30 minutes and constantly ringing the electronic whistle.


 What in the world is an electronic whistle?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What in the world is an electronic whistle?


Like this I guess:

https://www.amazon.com/40-Electroni...ronic+whistle&qid=1557094281&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Like this I guess:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/40-Electroni...ronic+whistle&qid=1557094281&s=gateway&sr=8-3


 Wow. I watched a video for it. That would be irritating!


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow. I watched a video for it. That would be irritating!


Yeah, so every time he called me the conversation would be interrupted by the whistle. So he'd have to get off the phone and find out what she wanted. He said she even did it a few times while he was in the bedroom with her.

She's really needy and demanding. "Do this. Do that. My leg hurts. My butt hurts. Chest pain. Have to pee." Seriously...she really needs to die.


----------



## nubly

Saw an old army buddy at Whole Foods today. Was nice to catch up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

Actually it would be good if Ann's schizo daughter would die too. I'm tired of hearing about the drama. My dad gets all riled up. Now she's doing weekly visits to the nursing home.

It seems that the daughter ratted on my dad to the nurses that he gave her a tylenol pill today. The nurses/orderlies then told her that he was warned not to give her pills since last week she nearly choked and turned blue after he gave her a pill. I don't know why these stupid orderlies are telling the nutcase daughter this crap. Oh god. I can't believe this nutcase even has a driver's license. Lets hope she gets into a car accident on her long trip from LA to her condo in the desert and gets creamed by a semi. I will pray now. Please make both of them, Ann and her daughter die.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My sister is having problems with her elderly dog. Apparently he pooped and peed in the apartment while she was with one of her clients (gigs). He was wearing one of those belly bands for male dogs and she did walk him before leaving. But apparently he wouldn't poop since it was raining outside. He can't hold in pee very long since he's on diuretics for his congestive heart failure. The old guy she is living with texted my sister saying that he and the new girl are waiting for her to return to clean up the poop and pee. The new girl is a returnee (lived there before) and isn't super keen on dogs, much less incontinent dogs.
> 
> The apartment has hardwood flooring but the old guy has put tons of rugs all over the place. So my sister's dog has been peeing on them when she is not home. Guess he hasn't noticed since he's so old and out of it. She's tried to keep the dog in her bedroom but he claws at the door for hours and then the old guy lets him out. She even sent me a photo of bloody claw marks on the door. You'd think an old dog like that would just sleep most of the time but guess not. Same with my step-monster, Ann. She was up all night demanding to be taken to the bathroom every 30 minutes and constantly ringing the electronic whistle.


My sister figured out a way to keep the old guy from opening the bedroom door to let the dog out.

But instead of getting a text (while at work) complaining about a piss puddle in the hallway, she got a text complaining about the "incessant banging tirelessly." The text was from the old guy but my sister is sure it's the returnee that's irritated. The old guy has bad hearing. My sister was gone only 3 hours.

I told my sister that my coworker gives her dog benadryl sometimes and puts him in a crate while she is at work. Think her kid lets him out when she gets home from school. She has a great dane with bad separation anxiety. My sister didn't like either idea. For a few weeks, my coworker was bringing the dog to work and leaving him in her car. Apparently the dog is less destructive in the car than at home. But that had to come to an end once it got warmer. I really don't understand how people have dogs if they work full-time but can't afford doggy daycare


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> Actually it would be good if Ann's schizo daughter would die too. I'm tired of hearing about the drama. My dad gets all riled up. Now she's doing weekly visits to the nursing home.
> 
> It seems that the daughter ratted on my dad to the nurses that he gave her a tylenol pill today. The nurses/orderlies then told her that he was warned not to give her pills since last week she nearly choked and turned blue after he gave her a pill. I don't know why these stupid orderlies are telling the nutcase daughter this crap. Oh god. I can't believe this nutcase even has a driver's license. Lets hope she gets into a car accident on her long trip from LA to her condo in the desert and gets creamed by a semi. I will pray now. Please make both of them, Ann and her daughter die.


Santisima Muerte is to protect our loved ones in the afterlife.


----------



## komorikun

nubly said:


> Santisima Muerte is to protect our loved ones in the afterlife.


I didn't know that. Thanks. Guess I should choose another death god.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Now, she got super pissed at me and insulted/swore at me. Because I teased her for sending me a photo of her laundry bag 2 weeks ago. Sent the photo to our dad too. I think it was to show how hard working and productive she is, LOL. Now I'm getting angry text messages. Oh god..... How she is suffering and stressed. "Don't contact me." More insults.
> 
> Must be a wild ride to have moods that go up and down like that.


She got pissed at me again for questioning her "productivity." Lately my sister has been going on about how there isn't enough time in the day and keeps saying "I'm having coffee" "going to have another cup of coffee" "going to work some more."

Her sleep cycle is all crazy. Like she will be up until 2 or 3am and then have to wake up at like 8am to go do a gig (usually 2-5 hours). Then she comes back, maybe does a bit of grocery shopping, takes out her dog, and then she crashes and sleeps. Then wakes up again and helps out the old guy she is living with (for free). I was like "that isn't healthy, why do you need to do at 2am in the morning?" And she was like "work and art." So I asked if she is saving up lots of money to finally move out of her *current crapy living situation that she hates*. And she said no, she's not saving up diddly squat.

She's even got some big dry erase board (similar to SplendidBob's) where she writes her to do lists.

I know she hasn't been looking for a regular job much at all. And these gigs aren't paying enough obviously since she has next to no savings. She hasn't worked a regular job (not under the table) since 2009. But for many years she has had this weird obsession with being "productive." Somehow taking care of her elderly dog, going on endless medical appointments (her new hobby since she got medicaid), and barely making ends meet is being productive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She got pissed at me again for questioning her "productivity." Lately my sister has been going on about how there isn't enough time in the day and keeps saying "I'm having coffee" "going to have another cup of coffee" "going to work some more."
> 
> Her sleep cycle is all crazy. Like she will be up until 2 or 3am and then have to wake up at like 8am to go do a gig (usually 2-5 hours). Then she comes back, maybe does a bit of grocery shopping, takes out her dog, and then she crashes and sleeps. Then wakes up again and helps out the old guy she is living with (for free). I was like "that isn't healthy, why do you need to do at 2am in the morning?" And she was like "work and art." So I asked if she is saving up lots of money to finally move out of her *current crapy living situation that she hates*. And she said no, she's not saving up diddly squat.
> 
> She's even got some big dry erase board (similar to SplendidBob's) where she writes her to do lists.
> 
> I know she hasn't been looking for a regular job much at all. And these gigs aren't paying enough obviously since she has next to no savings. She hasn't worked a regular job (not under the table) since 2009. But for many years she has had this weird obsession with being "productive." Somehow taking care of her elderly dog, going on endless medical appointments (her new hobby since she got medicaid), and barely making ends meet is being productive.


 Doesn't sound like she wants a job. That's probably just how she is. I don't know how anyone survives like that if they're not making enough money to live on though. I mean, how does that even happen?

EDIT - Wait. I think you mean she's not making enough to save money. Sorry I misunderstood that. Maybe she doesn't expect to live long enough to need savings.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Doesn't sound like she wants a job. That's probably just how she is. I don't know how anyone survives like that if they're not making enough money to live on though. I mean, how does that even happen?
> 
> EDIT - Wait. I think you mean she's not making enough to save money. Sorry I misunderstood that. Maybe she doesn't expect to live long enough to need savings.


She barely makes enough money. If any big expense comes up, she has a crisis since she has no savings. And because she is doing gigs, if she gets sick or doesn't get enough gigs for the month, she is s*** out of luck. She can't get unemployment or disability. And as I said before she is not happy with where she is living now at all. The apartment has lots of roaches and her bedroom is full of the old man's crap. Like she can't even use the dresser or the closet and his bicycle is in there too. The old man can barely walk, so he is never going to use that bike again. He's a mean, argumentative, selfish old man. She only gets one tiny shelf in the fridge and one tiny shelf in the cupboards. All the rest is full of his food. He is obsessed with food and has diabetes of course. She'll cook him a pie and he won't share any of it.

She says she wants a regular 9 to 5 job. But maybe that's just lip service. She definitely plans on living a long time. Yesterday we were having a text conversation about her medical appointments which led to her bugging me about going for a physical and a mammogram. I told her that I hate doctors and avoid them as much as possible. And even if I were to get cancer I would not do chemotherapy since I saw what it did to my mom. Her response was that she will do anything to be alive, that she will die fighting.


----------



## Paul

I need to invent some sort of device I can hook up to myself that'll tell me how I'm feeling in a few simple words. Would help a ton just to know.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She barely makes enough money. If any big expense comes up, she has a crisis since she has no savings. And because she is doing gigs, if she gets sick or doesn't get enough gigs for the month, she is s*** out of luck. She can't get unemployment or disability. And as I said before she is not happy with where she is living now at all. The apartment has lots of roaches and her bedroom is full of the old man's crap. Like she can't even use the dresser or the closet and his bicycle is in there too. The old man can barely walk, so he is never going to use that bike again. He's a mean, argumentative, selfish old man. She only gets one tiny shelf in the fridge and one tiny shelf in the cupboards. All the rest is full of his food. He is obsessed with food and has diabetes of course. She'll cook him a pie and he won't share any of it.


 He won't be around too long if he's diabetic and eats whole pies. It's weird that he has so much junk he has no use for and won't get her get rid of some of it to make room.

At the very least he could let her sell it and give him the money. She should try to get out of there before he becomes disabled and expects her to take care of him.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> She got pissed at me again for questioning her "productivity." Lately my sister has been going on about how there isn't enough time in the day and keeps saying "I'm having coffee" "going to have another cup of coffee" "going to work some more."
> 
> Her sleep cycle is all crazy. Like she will be up until 2 or 3am and then have to wake up at like 8am to go do a gig (usually 2-5 hours). Then she comes back, maybe does a bit of grocery shopping, takes out her dog, and then she crashes and sleeps. Then wakes up again and helps out the old guy she is living with (for free). I was like "that isn't healthy, why do you need to do at 2am in the morning?" And she was like "work and art." So I asked if she is saving up lots of money to finally move out of her *current crapy living situation that she hates*. And she said no, she's not saving up diddly squat.
> 
> She's even got some big dry erase board (similar to SplendidBob's) where she writes her to do lists.
> 
> I know she hasn't been looking for a regular job much at all. And these gigs aren't paying enough obviously since she has next to no savings. She hasn't worked a regular job (not under the table) since 2009. But for many years she has had this weird obsession with being "productive." Somehow taking care of her elderly dog, going on endless medical appointments (her new hobby since she got medicaid), and barely making ends meet is being productive.


The weird obsession with being productive and the lack of progress towards looking for a full-time job reminds me of my older brother. My parents have always given him things to do around the house - fix the fridge, paint the walls, install a new shower head, etc. It always drives me nuts to hear about it because 1) he's not a professional and often screws stuff up, and 2) it's almost like giving him an excuse not to look for a full-time job - his purpose is to be their handyman (Dad is no longer alive, but I'm sure Mom hasn't changed her approach).


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> He won't be around too long if he's diabetic and eats whole pies. It's weird that he has so much junk he has no use for and won't get her get rid of some of it to make room.
> 
> At the very least he could let her sell it and give him the money. She should try to get out of there before he becomes disabled and expects her to take care of him.


Not sure if I explained before. The deal is that she helps with things around the place for free rent. He lives in the upper-west side of Manhattan, so the location is very good. But unfortunately the room is full of his crap and so is the kitchen. And he's a dickhead.

She helps with cooking, shopping for food, various errands, and comes with him to medical appointments. He's obsessed with food and buys way more than he can eat and she says everyday he shops for food online. Crazy. He already is disabled. Can barely walk (uses a walker) and has issues with his hands. She said last time they went on a medical appointment he couldn't get into the pair of shoes he chose because his feet were swollen from the diabetes.

Usually he has 2 women living there. So that they can work part-time or whatever while the other one is on duty. Most only last a few months.

But yeah, his mental health and physical health is getting worse. If it gets to the point that he needs someone to change his diaper, shower him, or spoon-feed him then he will have to go to a nursing home I suppose.


----------



## komorikun

Man, talking to my dad is really tiring sometimes. He goes on and on about how various people suck and their lives suck. Telling me about his various past neighbors and their personal issues. Like so and so was an alcoholic and was paying only $400 but then their relative jack it up to $1500 so he had to move out. I don't know how he knows all this personal stuff since most everyone in the building is afraid of him. He rats on everyone.

Then he starts going on about stuff he's told me many times before. He starts comparing my sister to my aunt. How they both never work. My aunt has a completely different personality though. Goes on about the aunt. Then he talks about Ann's two daughters and about all their personal problems. How the younger one (with crazy delusions)is obese and has fat deposits in weird places. How she is all alone and has nothing to do but fixate on Ann. How several people in her family have restraining orders on her, how she was rejected by various other family members. How she abuses her pets. How the older daughter is rail thin now because she is on meth or crack. How she abuses her sick husband. How she spends all her husband's disability money. Tells me about how all the Filipina orderlies working at the nursing home dislike him and Ann. How they don't get paid much to do a horrible job. How the head nurse there spends more time putting makeup on than working. How most likely she is divorced but poor her she's a middle-aged beauty queen who hates her job.

It just goes on and on and on and on and on and on. My dad is like the King of Gossip and Schadenfreude. Then tonight he was getting annoyed with noises I was making. Like I was touching some paper and later I spend up a bag of crackers. He was asking me if I was done so we could continue talking. Then he got annoyed when I told him he's told me all these freaking stories before. I was trying to cut him off before he started repeating it again.


----------



## blue2

Your sister & my oldest sister sound alot alike her life is a mess she moved out of home for a few years with a man who was also a mess/alcoholic who beat her up sometimes, hops around from job to job usually lasts no more than a month or until she gets her first paycheck, left a trail of unpaid debt behind her for hospital bills for the times she overdosed, had miscarriages & kidney infections & 3 or 4 unpaid car loans, once stole €1000 from me but would never admit it, she came back home about a year ago but now has got herself hooked up with an older man with lotsa dough (suits her), who left his wife for her (so now a home breaker too), he also gave her a job cause he owns a business, I could write a novel XD


----------



## komorikun

Now my sister is sending me stupid motivational videos. And you know I had a conversation with her in the past (years ago) about how only people with crappy lives (losers basically) post motivational quotes on Facebook.

*Stop Wasting Time.
Retrain your mind. End laziness. 
Take the risk.*

I told her I hope she is applying for jobs and that set her off. She's really pissed and going on about how I just nag and never help her. How I just state the obvious. So I tell her I can't find her a job in NYC. There is nothing I can do to help. So she tells me to go look for dog-friendly jobs for her. She wants to bring her elderly, incontinent dog to work.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She wants to bring her elderly, incontinent dog to work.


 :lol

That doesn't sound like something that's gonna happen anywhere. Maybe if it was a healthy dog but an incontinent dog? No. Maybe at an animal shelter or something. Those places probably don't pay squat.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Now my sister is sending me stupid motivational videos. And you know I had a conversation with her in the past (years ago) about how only people with crappy lives (losers basically) post motivational quotes on Facebook.
> 
> *Stop Wasting Time.
> Retrain your mind. End laziness.
> Take the risk.*
> 
> I told her I hope she is applying for jobs and that set her off. She's really pissed and going on about how I just nag and never help her. How I just state the obvious. So I tell her I can't find her a job in NYC. There is nothing I can do to help. So she tells me to go look for dog-friendly jobs for her. She wants to bring her elderly, incontinent dog to work.


There's no way any place is going to allow her to bring her incontinent dog to work. I'm sure even dog-friendly workplaces have rules.

She'd be better off looking for a job that pays enough for her to afford a dog sitter.


----------



## komorikun

Step-monster's aggressive, schizophrenic daughter went to the nursing home today. Took tons of photos and posts them on Facebook. Publicly. My dad was there too. OMG. Ann looks like a corpse. A scared, confused corpse with dementia.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Step-monster's aggressive, schizophrenic daughter went to the nursing home today. Took tons of photos and posts them on Facebook. Publicly. My dad was there too. OMG. Ann looks like a corpse. A scared, confused corpse with dementia.


 Somewhere in my mind, the word "corpse" is associated very strongly with the word "Komorikun". :lol


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> There's no way any place is going to allow her to bring her incontinent dog to work. I'm sure even dog-friendly workplaces have rules.
> 
> She'd be better off looking for a job that pays enough for her to afford a dog sitter.


The dog just took a big piss on the floor, next to her bed. She texted me a pic of it. I told her that she couldn't bring her do to even dog-friendly workplaces. She was like "Yes, I could. It's not a problem. I'll put diapers on him and if he has an accident I'll wipe it up." :roll The diapers leak apparently so she says she can put an extra pad in the diaper.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> The dog just took a big piss on the floor, next to her bed. She texted me a pic of it. I told her that even dog-friendly places wouldn't allow it. She was like "Yes, I could. It's not a problem. I'll put diapers on him and if he has an accident I'll wipe it up." :roll The diapers leak apparently so she says she can put an extra pad in the diaper.


 I just remembered that the dog before the last one I had was in diapers for quite a long time before she died. Which, surprisingly, she was like 21 years old or something. Ancient for a dog. Funny thing was she was just a mutt someone gave us when we were kids so she must have just gotten lucky on the super lifespan. Her name was Lambchops and she was like a miniature poodle mix of some kind. She had a tail like a pig and a pretty nasty disposition. I was bitten by her quite a few times. :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just remembered that the dog before the last one I had was in diapers for quite a long time before she died. Which, surprisingly, she was like 21 years old or something. Ancient for a dog. Funny thing was she was just a mutt someone gave us when we were kids so she must have just gotten lucky on the super lifespan. Her name was Lambchops and she was like a miniature poodle mix of some kid. She had a tail like a pig and a pretty nasty disposition. I was bitten by her quite a few times. :lol


With your parents being such huge germaphobes, I'm amazed they tolerated the incontinence. And your mom was incontinent for a while there too. Wonder how your dad dealt with that. Hope he didn't spray lysol on your mom.

So you liked the last dog but didn't like Lambchops very much?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> With your parents being such huge germaphobes, I'm amazed they tolerated the incontinence. And your mom was incontinent for a while there too. Wonder how your dad dealt with that. Hope he didn't spray lysol on your mom.


 Actually, that was why I was so worried about her. She wasn't her usual self for a long time. She has only recently started the germ thing up again. I think my dad was kind of too distracted to worry about germs too.

EDIT - It's also pretty ironic that she was such a huge germaphobe that she literally has spent half her life carrying a rag saturated with alcohol around with her. That whole hospital thing was apparently some kind of infection that blew up because it went untreated for so long (I never got a straight answer from anyone exactly what caused that). Apparently, germaphobia doesn't work.



> So you liked the last dog but didn't like Lambchops very much?


 Oh I loved them both but Lambchops was a temperamental one. She snarled often and bit rarely but when she did get a finger or something it wasn't pretty.


----------



## komorikun

My sister is insane. I've been waiting 2 years for her to send me my box of books, photo albums, my baby book etc. It's just one medium sized box. Heavy but not that huge. I left in NYC because I couldn't fit it into my suitcase and figured it would be relatively cheap to send via media mail. But I ran out of time and had to catch a plane. So I asked to send it for me and I would pay for the postage of course. She never sends it. Puts it into her storage unit because her living situation was topsy turvy for a few months. She's been stable since August of last year. But still no box. Supposedly because the storage unit is far away and she has no car. Plus the stuff is packed in tight.

So she texts me a pic of my old apartment. Apparently her friend suddenly offered to drive her to her storage unit. So she gets her art supplies but doesn't get my box.

Then she gets quite irate when I inquired if she was taking a taxi and about my box. She keeps taking uber/lyft shares even though she's super broke. Subway is much cheaper.

She says I'm selfish, she was in pain (her ankle I guess), and that I don't care about what she "went through." And that I should be grateful for her cleaning up my old apartment after I left. She did sweep it a bit, threw out a few odds and ends, and sold my window air conditioner to some dude that I had already been in contact with on Craigslist. I had already cleaned out the apartment for the most part. Almost nothing was left. She kept the money by the way and used it for a taxi home from my place since she kept some of my stuff and didn't want to deal with 2 or 3 subway trips. That was nice and all but *2 years!! No box!!*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My sister is insane. I've been waiting 2 years for her to send me my box of books, photo albums, my baby book etc. It's just one medium sized box. Heavy but not that huge. I left in NYC because I couldn't fit it into my suitcase and figured it would be relatively cheap to send my media mail. But I ran out of time and had to catch a plane. So I asked to send it for me and I would pay for the postage of course. She never sends it. Puts it into her storage unit because her living situation was topsy turvy for a few months. She's been stable since August of last year. But still no box. Supposedly because the storage unit is far away and she has no car. Plus the stuff is packed in tight.
> 
> So she texts me a pic of my old apartment. Apparently her friend suddenly offered to drive her to her storage unit. So she gets her art supplies but doesn't get my box.
> 
> Then she gets quite irate when I inquired if she was taking a taxi and about my box. She keeps taking uber/lyft shares even though she's super broke. Subway is much cheaper.
> 
> She says I'm selfish, she was in pain (her ankle I guess), and that I don't care about what she "went through." And that I should be grateful for her cleaning up my old apartment after I left. She did sweep it a bit, threw out a few odds and ends, and sold my window air conditioner to some dude that I had already been in contact with on Craigslist. I had already cleaned out the apartment for the most part. Almost nothing was left. She kept the money by the way and used it for a taxi home from my place since she kept some of my stuff and didn't want to deal with 2 or 3 subway trips. That was nice and all but *2 years!! No box!!*


 You better stay on her about it. People often don't pay those storage bills when money is tight and they lose their stuff.


----------



## komorikun

Highly emotional hot heads are such a pain. Ugh. Any little thing you say to them will set them off. She's so into being a victim and her suffering. Like in her mind it's okay to be a flake since she has problems/issues in her life. And if you dare ask her not to be a flake you are mean, selfish, and not considerate of her pain and suffering.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Highly emotional hot heads are such a pain. Ugh. Any little thing you say to them will set them off. She's so into being a victim and her suffering. Like in her mind it's okay to be a flake since she has problems/issues in her life. And if you dare ask her not to be a flake you are mean, selfish, and not considerate of her pain and suffering.


I assume it would be pretty much impossible for you to go and get your stuff? Normally it wouldn't be worth it but if it has special meaning there's no real way to put a price on that.


----------



## IcedOver

Awww, Grumpy Cat has died at age 7. So young. What a bummer. She was so adorable. That makes me sad.


----------



## IcedOver

I got on a bus that isn't my regular one, which came from a "baddish" area of the greater city. Immediately upon the bus doors opening I was assaulted by an overpowering, disgusting skunk smell. A few years ago I would have thought that someone on the bus had been sprayed by an actual skunk, but now I realize that it's a pot smoker. If they didn't light up on the bus, they probably just put out their blunt before getting on and were exhaling that vile stench when they got on. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## IcedOver

I don't think my neighbor works anymore. She's a lower-end-of-conventionally-attractive woman in her late 20s, and it used to seem like she was rarely home. Currently she is home just about constantly, at least in the daytime before I leave for work. I heard her talking to someone about being relieved not to be at a sh!tty job anymore, but what is she doing for work? She seems to leave in the morning but come back after an hour. Sugar daddy? Whoring? Don't know. I guess neighbors who never leave is a pet peeve of mine. The guy above me (and now his sister too) almost never leave the building, and they're only in their 50s or 60s. The woman who used to be in this girl's place was in her 80s, so her rarely going out was understandable. This chick isn't loud, so that's at least something.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

IcedOver said:


> I don't think my neighbor works anymore. She's a lower-end-of-conventionally-attractive woman in her late 20s, and it used to seem like she was rarely home. Currently she is home just about constantly, at least in the daytime before I leave for work. I heard her talking to someone about being relieved not to be at a sh!tty job anymore, but what is she doing for work? She seems to leave in the morning but come back after an hour. Sugar daddy? Whoring? Don't know. I guess neighbors who never leave is a pet peeve of mine. The guy above me (and now his sister too) almost never leave the building, and they're only in their 50s or 60s. The woman who used to be in this girl's place was in her 80s, so her rarely going out was understandable. This chick isn't loud, so that's at least something.


You'd be annoyed with me as a neighbour based on this read


----------



## nubly

IcedOver said:


> I don't think my neighbor works anymore. She's a lower-end-of-conventionally-attractive woman in her late 20s, and it used to seem like she was rarely home. Currently she is home just about constantly, at least in the daytime before I leave for work. I heard her talking to someone about being relieved not to be at a sh!tty job anymore, but what is she doing for work? She seems to leave in the morning but come back after an hour. Sugar daddy? Whoring? Don't know. I guess neighbors who never leave is a pet peeve of mine. The guy above me (and now his sister too) almost never leave the building, and they're only in their 50s or 60s. The woman who used to be in this girl's place was in her 80s, so her rarely going out was understandable. This chick isn't loud, so that's at least something.


You'll relieve yourself of unnecessary stress/frustration if you minded your own business.


----------



## coeur_brise

Why can't I just sleep, dude, body, just stop. Like fr real. I wanted to sleep in, not wake up bright and early for the one of 3 vacation days out of the American work year!!!??!!! 1 of 3. Srsly. Sorry...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if I’d be as cruel as I sometimes think I would to that guy if I was given carte blanche to do so


----------



## nubly

Gave up my 14 year old car and got a new one. Payments are low but *sigh* I hate having a car note again.


----------



## komorikun

Well, that was a useless, frustrating conversation. Tried to talk to my dad about my sister's situation but he is so out of it.

My sister is now saying she is moving out of the old man's apartment (she's been there about 10 months now). The old man is getting worse and more unpleasant. Screamed at her when they went to the supermarket together after taking him to a medical appointment. Apparently he asked her to order something at the bakery and then he wandered off, got lost, caused a commotion and screamed at my sister in front of everyone for not staying with him. He had forgotten he'd asked her to order something at the bakery. And he's been asking for money from her and the other girl for utilities and such. The other girl gave him $200 and then he asked for more. The other girl has also been useless. Disappears for days on end so my sister is burdened with all the care when it's supposed to be split evenly. 

My sister, of course, has not found a job yet and is only doing under the table work part-time. She can't afford to get a place of her own, so she is moving back in with a friend that she stayed with before moving into the current situation. They live in the burbs (not NYC proper). There is no spare room, so my sister will be on the couch. 

Now she's talking about preparing for looking for job interviews again. Dyed her hair, has her interview suit all ready, and is planning on getting a haircut. Hasn't had a cut in many months. She has always been real big on prepping for potential interviews. Figuring out what clothes to wear, the right shoes, fashionable haircut, briefcase, some fancy folder to hold her resume and other paperwork. Like everything has to be perfect before she tries. 

My dad kept going on and on about my aunt (mother's sister) and keeps comparing her to my sister. I barely even know this aunt. Like the last time I talked to her was probably when I was 13. My dad hasn't stayed in contact with her and dislikes her. But he sure does love talking about how horrible she is and what a mess her life has been. I told him that they are different people and didn't see the point in bringing up the aunt all the time. He got all pissy and said well they are related and it may be in the genes. Like it's genetic that neither of them work and try to sponge off men and family. He really has given up on my sister and just wishes that she doesn't kill herself. He has such low expectations. I mean, okay, that might be realistic but having such extremely low expectations of your child is an awful thing. I just feel that my sister and that aunt are completely different people and don't have a whole lot in common, so it's just ridiculous how every time we discuss my sister he brings up the aunt. Every freaking time.

The aunt went to college for many years, never got a degree. Worked a tiny bit here and there but basically lived off men for many years. Married an older man for a while, then got divorced. Met a guy closer to her age, had one kid, lived with him for a few years, then separated. Dated a few much older men for a while. Eventually got too old for that and has been homeless off and on for many years. Living in her car and such. Doesn't work. My dad claims she said that she is "too sensitive for work." Ironically she is the only one that is still alive of her siblings. It was girl-boy-girl-boy. Oldest boy killed himself with a rifle in his early 30s. My mom, the oldest, died over 20 years ago. Then the youngest boy died a few years ago of heart disease. He had 2 sets of families. Divorced both women. Kids from the 2nd set still teenagers when he died. So yep, she is the only one left.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I don't think my neighbor works anymore. She's a lower-end-of-conventionally-attractive woman in her late 20s, and it used to seem like she was rarely home. Currently she is home just about constantly, at least in the daytime before I leave for work. I heard her talking to someone about being relieved not to be at a sh!tty job anymore, *but what is she doing for work? * *She seems to leave in the morning but come back after an hour. * Sugar daddy? Whoring? Don't know. I guess neighbors who never leave is a pet peeve of mine. The guy above me (and now his sister too) almost never leave the building, and they're only in their 50s or 60s. The woman who used to be in this girl's place was in her 80s, so her rarely going out was understandable. This chick isn't loud, so that's at least something.


Most likely going out to buy food. Might be living on unemployment benefits and/or savings.

I had one really annoying roommate that I posted about here before. She didn't tell me till 2 weeks after I moved in that she wasn't going to work for a few months. Not for any particular reason, just cause she didn't feel like it and had enough savings to live on. She seemed to only leave the apartment twice a day. Two hours in the late afternoon, she'd go to Starbucks. Of course, she'd come back home right after I got back home after my long day at work....so I never got any alone time. Then she'd cook her stinky kimchi meals. Barf. She'd also leave for like 20 minutes at around midnight to go buy some food after her late night Skype session with her love interest (who she was paying money to for some sort of life therapy). She had 2 Skype sessions per day with this guy. Think she felt reinvigorated after the session and would get the munchies. Which is all fine and good but she left the ****ing front door unlocked. We were living in NYC and on the 1st floor!!


----------



## rabidfoxes

komorikun said:


> Most likely going out to buy food. Might be living on unemployment benefits and/or savings.
> 
> I had one really annoying roommate that I posted about here before. She didn't tell me till 2 weeks after I moved in that she wasn't going to work for a few months. Not for any particular reason, just cause she didn't feel like it and had enough savings to live on. She seemed to only leave the apartment twice a day. Two hours in the late afternoon, she'd go to Starbucks. Of course, she'd come back home right after I got back home after my long day at work....so I never got any alone time. Then she'd cook her stinky kimchi meals. Barf. She'd also leave for like 20 minutes at around midnight to go buy some food after her late night Skype session with her love interest (who she was paying money to for some sort of life therapy). She had 2 Skype sessions per day with this guy. Think she felt reinvigorated after the session and would get the munchies. Which is all fine and good but she left the ****ing front door unlocked. We were living in NYC and on the 1st floor!!


That's the curse of the shared apartment - no alone time. But I don't think your roommate is to blame, the place belongs to all who live there equally (and kimchi is delicious). The front door thing is really annoying though. I had someone leave the front door open when I lived in a squat (basically, had the wrong person walked in, we could have lost our home immediately).


----------



## komorikun

rabidfoxes said:


> That's the curse of the shared apartment - no alone time. But I don't think your roommate is to blame, the place belongs to all who live there equally (and kimchi is delicious). The front door thing is really annoying though. I had someone leave the front door open when I lived in a squat (basically, had the wrong person walked in, we could have lost our home immediately).


I think she hid the fact that she planned on not working from me when I came to see the place (the interview). If I had known that I would not have moved in. Her cooking really smelled bad and she cooked like twice a day. She certainly didn't think it was equal since she had all these 80 zillion asinine rules. Her name was on the lease and mine wasn't so she probably figured she could be as bossy as she wanted to be.


----------



## rabidfoxes

komorikun said:


> I think she hid the fact that she planned on not working from me when I came to see the place (the interview). If I had known that I would not have moved in. Her cooking really smelled bad and she cooked like twice a day. She certainly didn't think it was equal since she had all these 80 zillion asinine rules. Her name was on the lease and mine wasn't so she probably figured she could be as bossy as she wanted to be.


Right, bad one. Whenever I see "live-in landlord", I shirk away. There are some exceptions, but pretty much no landlords know how to keep things equal in the house when they live with their tenant. Your roommate may not have been your landlady, but you kind of end up with the same situation if you're not on the lease.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think she hid the fact that she planned on not working from me when I came to see the place (the interview). If I had known that I would not have moved in. Her cooking really smelled bad and she cooked like twice a day. She certainly didn't think it was equal since she had all these 80 zillion asinine rules. Her name was on the lease and mine wasn't so she probably figured she could be as bossy as she wanted to be.


 Kimchi actually doesn't smell bad unless I bought kimchi that is made different or something. There was a certain brand I was looking at that had anchovy paste or something in it and I put that back fast. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

Subway has a new S'mores cookie. Very delicious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing how anxious attractive women make me at my age, just like a little school boy in that regard


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I'm almost 31 and still have trouble getting close to people. Despite being at my job for a good amount of years, I haven't made a real connection with anyone there. People virtually don't know me, and my presence discomforts and perplexes them. I have a bad rap for being aloof, awkward and extremely quiet. I'm a great worker, just a lousy coworker. I ridiculously want to leave my job for this reason, because I haven't been able to get over this, and it's embarrassing. I feel so small and unloved there. I don't know why it's so hard. I don't know how and why it's gone on for so long. Each passing year it gets more awkward and awkward, especially with the ones that have been there for years. I just want to start over again at another place. I can't seem to do it at this place with these people. I don't want to spend anymore time feeling this way. It's such a waste of life. I feel so stagnant. The stress from this has ruined and stunted me.
Outside of work, I have a few acquaintances that I met through a meetup and family members that I talk to and hang out with sometimes. I also have an amazing boyfriend, and we've been living together and dating for a good amount of years now too.
...I don't know where I'm going with this anymore. I guess I'm just ranting.
I want a new job. I really want a girl friend, a friend that understands and accepts my struggle with anxiety and depression. I want to meet another unconventional, introverted Latina that, like me, struggles with Spanish...


----------



## Ahava89

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's amazing how anxious attractive women make me at my age, just like a little school boy in that regard


I feel that way about attractive men. It's exhausting.


----------



## Ahava89

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I'm almost 31 and still have trouble getting close to people. Despite being at my job for a good amount of years, I haven't made a real connection with anyone there. People virtually don't know me, and my presence discomforts and perplexes them. I have a bad rap for being aloof, awkward and extremely quiet. I'm a great worker, just a lousy coworker. I ridiculously want to leave my job for this reason, because I haven't been able to get over this and it's embarrassing. I feel so small and unloved there. I don't know why it's so hard. I don't know how and why it's gone on for so long. Each passing year it gets more awkward and awkward, especially with the ones that have been there for years. I just want to start over again at another place. I can't seem to do it at this place with these people. I don't want to spend anymore time feeling this way. It's such a waste of life. I feel so stagnant. The stress from this has ruined and stunted me.
> Outside of work, I have a few acquaintances that I met through a meetup and family members that I talk to and hang out with sometimes. I also have an amazing boyfriend, and we've been living together and dating for a good amount of years now too.
> ...I don't know where I'm going with this anymore. I guess I'm just ranting.
> I want a new job. I really want a girl friend, a friend that understands and accepts my struggle with anxiety and depression. I want to meet another unconventional, introverted Latina that, like me, struggles with Spanish...


I'm right there with you. :ditto


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ahava89 said:


> I feel that way about attractive men. It's exhausting.


Unfortunate for us both


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel so inadequate and stupid whenever I see a happy couple holding hands when I am outside with mother.


----------



## IcedOver

I guess this is my 5000th post. I don't think that's a milestone to celebrate.


----------



## IcedOver

I need someone to slap some sense into me to make me want to have sex with this married woman ("open" marriage). I haven't contacted her in over a month, and it's likely she could have lost interest anyway. I'm hesitating even contacting her again. Even though she said she wants to get with me and take my virginity, and she is the most attractive woman I've ever talked to about doing anything with, I just don't know if I can do it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I just yawned and the air that came out tastes like a marshmallow. :lol

It took me a few seconds to place the aroma because it was just so random. I was like "Ummmmm......marshmallow? :con "


----------



## komorikun

Laundry time. Ugh. Was supposed to do it last weekend but never got around to it. Was a bit stinky at work this week. 

Last time I did the laundry was May 25th.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Laundry time. Ugh. Was supposed to do it last weekend but never got around to it. Was a bit stinky at work this week.
> 
> Last time I did the laundry was May 25th.


I need to buy more clothes. There isn't any way I could go over two weeks without doing laundry. I'll wear things twice, but not more than that.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> I need to buy more clothes. There isn't any way I could go over two weeks without doing laundry. I'll wear things twice, but not more than that.


I have tons of underwear and socks so those don't get worn more than once. But I don't have enough pants and shirts. For clothes outside the house (home clothes are a different story), I usually don't wear shirts more than twice. But pants....I wear several times and they get a bit ripe. Really need more pants but hate shopping for them.

I try to do the laundry once every 2 weeks but sometimes I can't be bothered. I don't like doing the laundry during the day on the weekend because the machines are probably being used and I'd rather not run into my neighbors. So I usually do it at night but by then my motivation declines.


----------



## Evo1114

Just looked at my Ancestry DNA results. Was hoping to find some relatives from my dad's side, since he was adopted and doesn't know much about his birth family. Disappointed that it only found 1 first cousin that hasn't been active on the site since 2017 and doesn't have much info out there. My dad's birth mom was quite the ****ty ho I guess, so I thought i'd get more results. Didn't find much with the 23andMe test either. 

About the same results ethnicity wise. Though AncestryDNA had my highest % as 'England, Wales, Northwestern European' whereas 23andMe had Finnish. I'm sure it is due to how they group everything into regions.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Step-monster's aggressive, schizophrenic daughter went to the nursing home today. Took tons of photos and posts them on Facebook. Publicly. My dad was there too. OMG. Ann looks like a corpse. A scared, confused corpse with dementia.


Oh god. Now the nutcase is at the nursing home even though she's been banned by it. She's demanding to take Ann back to where she lives in the desert (several hours away). Looney tunes. So my dad is now driving over to the nursing home now.

She's been banned already for calling up the nursing home director many times and for making weird accusations on Facebook that they are drugging Ann with heroin and caused mysterious bruising on her hand.

Barf. Untreated schizophrenia isn't cute. Everything having to do with Ann is awful. Her personality, her children, her condo, all of it.

Today also happens to be the nutcase's birthday. 58 years old. 300 pounds. With a rap sheet that goes on for miles.


----------



## komorikun

I hope they both die.


----------



## blue2

komorikun said:


> I hope they both die.


...Well it's bound to be soon, ones basically a corpse already by the sound of it and the nutcase offspring seems to be carrying alot of weight at nearly 60 years old, the old ticker might be under a bit of pressure, but its hard to kill bad things : /


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh god. Now the nutcase is at the nursing home even though she's been banned by it. She's demanding to take Ann back to where she lives in the desert (several hours away). Looney tunes. So my dad is now driving over to the nursing home now.
> 
> She's been banned already for calling up the nursing home director many times and for making weird accusations on Facebook that they are drugging Ann with heroin and caused mysterious bruising on her hand.
> 
> Barf. Untreated schizophrenia isn't cute. Everything having to do with Ann is awful. Her personality, her children, her condo, all of it.
> 
> Today also happens to be the nutcase's birthday. 58 years old. 300 pounds. With a rap sheet that goes on for miles.


 Maybe she doesn't know the difference between morphine and heroin. They very well might be giving her morphine. I was surprised to learn that they were giving my mom morphine when she was in the hospital. It didn't seem appropriate for the situation (she wasn't really in pain at the time so it was kinda odd).


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe she doesn't know the difference between morphine and heroin. They very well might be giving her morphine. I was surprised to learn that they were giving my mom morphine when she was in the hospital. It didn't seem appropriate for the situation (she wasn't really in pain at the time so it was kinda odd).


She's not on morphine either. My dad has trouble getting them (nurses) to even give her an aspirin when she complains of pain.

You should see the daughter's facebook page. OMG. She has all these delusions of grandeur, about how she is going to save the world. How she is in contact with the FBI and CIA. How she is the king of England and is waiting for her trust. A few months ago she found some beauty queen on Facebook and now claims she is her long lost daughter. Keeps posting photos of Ann's bruise hand and then demanding security to come for her. Says she reported it to the CIA and they are now under surveillance. Reposts other people's posts over and over.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She's not on morphine either. My dad has trouble getting them (nurses) to even give her an aspirin when she complains of pain.
> 
> You should see the daughter's facebook page. OMG. She has all these delusions of grandeur, about how she is going to save the world. How she is in contact with the FBI and CIA. How she is the king of England and is waiting for her trust. A few months ago she found some beauty queen on Facebook and now claims she is her long lost daughter. Keeps posting photos of Ann's bruise hand and then demanding security to come for her. Says she reported it to the CIA and they are now under surveillance. Reposts other people's posts over and over.


 :lol

Wow. Was she born that way or did she do too many drugs or something?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> Wow. Was she born that way or did she do too many drugs or something?


I don't really know. I only met her a couple times when I was a teenager. I have had no contact with her since then. She was relatively functional until her mid to late 30s. Had a professional full-time job at least. She was an alcoholic and got into some horrid bar fight, got beat up by the police, then eventually lost her job, and went on SSDI. This all went down while I was in Japan, so I don't know too much about it. Somehow she manages to own a condo and a car while mentally insane and on SSDI.


----------



## IcedOver

I can't get to Kennywood (our local amusement park)! Nobody ever wants to go. The last two times I went were in 2003 and 2010. Family isn't into riding much anymore, and I have no friends. Oh, well. :frown2:


----------



## MCHB

*That awkward moment a few years after the fact when you let a gaslighter dictate one's ability to be in a relationship*


It;s fascinating...you know...to give it your all to make somebody else happy and it not being enough (I tried!) 



I don't hold any ill regard I just didn't see or refused to see what what was happening at the time.


----------



## komorikun

Just thinking of some of the terms my dad comes up with that he uses repeatedly. 

bipedal cockroaches= Filipina nurses at Ann's nursing home
fecal ooze= the trail Ann left in the apartment
gorillas= the big guys who carried Ann in her wheelchair down the flight of stairs
The Golden Goose= what Ann is to her daughters ($$$)


----------



## komorikun

My sister's whole life revolves around that little incontinent dog of hers. Can't live with a roommate because of the dog. But can't afford to live alone either. Ends up in weird living situations that she wouldn't be in otherwise. Like living with a boyfriend she wouldn't otherwise date because he has an apartment. Or doing the cooking/cleaning/taking to medical appointments in exchange for free rent with that selfish, old *******. She's stayed temporarily with other weird friends too.

She gets pissed at me frequently for not oohing and aaahing over her zillions of dog photos that she texts me and my dad. Dog in the park, dog in bed, dog at the restaurant, dog at festival, dog in front of some famous landmark, dog on the subway, dog playing with other dogs. She's annoyed that I don't say "oh so cuuuute!!" I told her I'm not a dog person. But she wants me to play auntie to the dog. The fact that I'm not emotionally invested in her dog deeply disappoints her.

Doesn't want to leave the dog home alone too long because he has separation anxiety. She tries to bring him along with her to work (really under the table gigs). Is now talking about looking for virtual work, so that she can stay at home with the dog. I think part of the reason she hasn't looked very hard for a normal, full-time job is because she doesn't want to leave him alone all day. But who knows...there are other issues as well. 

She kind of acts like a kept woman or housewife, keeping busy with various medical appointments for her numerous ails, painting/artwork, going out to dinner with her friend, cooking, taking care of her dog, etc.....only she has no husband to support her.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> My sister's whole life revolves around that little incontinent dog of hers. Can't live with a roommate because of the dog. But can't afford to live alone either. Ends up in weird living situations that she wouldn't be in otherwise. Like living with a boyfriend she wouldn't otherwise date because he has an apartment. Or doing the cook/clean/take on medical appointments in exchange for free rent with that selfish, old *******. Stayed temporarily with other weird friends too.
> 
> She gets pissed at me frequently for not oohing and aaahing over her zillions of dog photos that she texts me and my dad. Dog in the park, dog in bed, dog at the restaurant, dog at festival, dog in front of some famous landmark, dog on the subway, dog playing with other dogs. She's annoyed that I don't say "oh so cuuuute!!" I told her I'm not a dog person. But she wants me to play auntie to the dog. The fact that I'm not emotionally invested in her dog deeply disappoints her.
> 
> Doesn't want to leave the dog home alone too long because he has separation anxiety. She tries to bring him along with her to work (really under the table gigs). Is now talking about looking for virtual work, so that she can stay at home with the dog. I think part of the reason she hasn't looked very hard for a normal, full-time job is because she doesn't want to leave him alone all day. But who knows...there are other issues as well.
> 
> She kind of acts like a kept woman or housewife, keeping busy with various medical appointments for her numerous ails, painting/artwork, going out to dinner with her friend, cooking, taking care of her dog, etc.....only she has no husband to support her.


I kind of feel bad for her dog. It probably needs a day off from all of her smothering.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave

:con

WTF?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

That was one hell of an angry sauerkraut fart.


----------



## ceidauilyc

What's the purpose of life?


----------



## blue2

ceidauilyc said:


> What's the purpose of life?


 .. @WillYouStopDave already answered :lol


----------



## firestar

I decided to get a pair of sunglasses that go on top of your glasses to help me switch from contacts to only glasses. The cheapest pair was red, so I went with that - I don't care about fashion.

It wasn't until I got them that I realized they're a really bright red. They're also pretty large and thick.

Anybody remember these? That's what my new sunglasses look like :lol


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> I decided to get a pair of sunglasses that go on top of your glasses to help me switch from contacts to only glasses. The cheapest pair was red, so I went with that - I don't care about fashion.
> 
> It wasn't until I got them that I realized they're a really bright red. They're also pretty large and thick.
> 
> Anybody remember these? That's what my new sunglasses look like


A view master? Those must be some big sunglasses!


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> A view master? Those must be some big sunglasses!


They're gigantic. The picture doesn't do them justice.


----------



## komorikun

Saw 3 birds that looked like this hammering on a utility pole near my apartment. Wonder if they are building a cavity for a nest? Never seen that species before. Look plain when perching but when in motion you see the red color on the under part of their wings and tail. Striking.

Think the city is planning on replacing the utility poles soon. There are 3 long stinky poles (treated with some nasty chemical) laid down on the sidewalk, next to the curb. Been there for 3 weeks now.


----------



## truant

firestar said:


> I decided to get a pair of sunglasses that go on top of your glasses to help me switch from contacts to only glasses. The cheapest pair was red, so I went with that - I don't care about fashion.
> 
> It wasn't until I got them that I realized they're a really bright red. They're also pretty large and thick.
> 
> Anybody remember these? That's what my new sunglasses look like :lol


I had one of these. I ****ing loved that thing. And those sound awesome.


----------



## firestar

truant said:


> I had one of these. I ****ing loved that thing. And those sound awesome.


Haha, thanks. I loved it, too.

I hadn't thought about it in a very long time, though. It's odd how memory works.


----------



## truant

firestar said:


> Haha, thanks. I loved it, too.
> 
> I hadn't thought about it in a very long time, though. It's odd how memory works.


I have a surprisingly good memory for toys, for some reason. Well, much of my childhood really. It's much more vivid than my teens, 20s, 30s.

I had Dracula and a Star Trek. I think Mr. Spock's Time Trek:


* *





















Stereo vision for the win!


----------



## sprinter

Once you hit 40 time really starts to fly even when you're not having any fun.


----------



## IcedOver

I have a thing where, when I go to a movie in the theater, I stay through the credits until they're completely over, even when a movie doesn't have a post-credits sequence (same when watching at home). It's just my thing, a little in my OCD shed but also just for the sake of completeness; I haven't left a movie during the credits since the early '90s, probably. Of course most people do not do this although once in a while some people stay too, and of course during movies like superhero movies which always have post-credits sequences (how people don't know this I'm not sure; they leave and miss some big plot stuff sometimes, such as today with _Spider-Man: Far from Home_).

After a movie's over, most theaters have people come in to clean. Some theaters want them to come in right when the credits start, but will wait until people are leaving. The one I go to most is like that. The cleaners come in and look around, and will go back out and wait until the credits are over if someone is watching the credits. I think some of these people know me because I'm a regular. They'll annoyingly turn on the house lights when the credits are almost done. Sometimes they'll come up to the row I'm in as I'm getting my stuff together to leave, which is crazily annoying. On Monday I was getting up from my seat and making sure I had my stuff, and a guy was a few feet behind me even though like four people were in cleaning a 37-seat theater and other rows existed to be cleaned. I turned around and told him that he could clean other rows, that he didn't have to chase me out of my row. I didn't get any response, but was very peeved. When I went today, to the new Spidey movie, another group also stayed through the credits. Two cleaners came in and, instead of one going to the row in front of me and the other coming to my row (which would make sense if they're working from top down since I was at the top), both came up to my row. The first guy was working around me and picked up my umbrella and put it on the seat tray. Um, hello, maybe you're making sure I don't forget it, but please don't touch my stuff right in front of me. Then the second guy who came up the stairs behind the first was just waiting on the stairs staring at me and also came to my row. I was the only one in the whole row and they do not need two people to be in the same row; that's ridiculous. I motioned for him to come past and was going to say something to him, but was pretty pissed. I don't know if these were the same guys from the other day, but if they're trying to mess with me because I'm making them wait or because I said something, that's very unprofessional. I've been a regular customer, and I don't need to feel like I'm being chased out of a theater. They can go to another row and clean and allow me to clear out before coming to my row. If this theater weren't the closest and didn't have the most consistent projection quality, I would hesitate about going because of this. If I want to take my sweet ***** time leaving, that's my prerogative.


----------



## truant

IcedOver said:


> I have a thing where, when I go to a movie in the theater, I stay through the credits until they're completely over, even when a movie doesn't have a post-credits sequence (same when watching at home). It's just my thing, a little in my OCD shed but also just for the sake of completeness


I'm like this, too. I haven't been to a theatre in about 6 years now, but I sit through them at home.

I'm the same way with books. I have to read basically every page -- dedications, appendices, every. damn. footnote. Hahaha. The only things I skip over are tables of content and indexes. Some people skip over whole paragraphs when they're reading, or skim through chapters, and I could never do that. :serious: I read every single word and sound it out in my head like someone is saying it out loud. Takes me a long time to finish a book, compared to most people.


----------



## DarrellLicht

sprinter said:


> Once you hit 40 time really starts to fly even when you're not having any fun.


If only there were a 'like' option, this quote amused me lol.

I just contracted acute bronchitis, I found out my union has been unsuccessful in their latest mediation with the company and is going on strike.

Things are going to get strange. I'm not sure how I'm going to get through it..


----------



## IcedOver

truant said:


> I'm like this, too. I haven't been to a theatre in about 6 years now, but I sit through them at home.
> 
> I'm the same way with books. I have to read basically every page -- dedications, appendices, every. damn. footnote. Hahaha. The only things I skip over are tables of content and indexes. Some people skip over whole paragraphs when they're reading, or skim through chapters, and I could never do that. :serious: I read every single word and sound it out in my head like someone is saying it out loud. Takes me a long time to finish a book, compared to most people.


If you don't go to the theater because of needing to stay through, just go. You're a customer and if you want to stay, you can stay. I've never had any cleaners tell me that I have to leave when the credits are going on. They might be annoyed because their job is cleaning the theater and making sure someone isn't staying for the next showing they didn't pay for, but again, you're the customer and you paid for a full movie. Sometimes the music over credits is good too. For instance, people who left during the credits of _Cloverfield_ missed an awesome piece of orchestral music called "ROAR" that was not in the movie which had no score.

My particular brand of OCD affects many areas of life for me, but yes, I do the same thing with books some of the time. I read tables of contents, indexes, even page numbers and the author's name and chapter or titles at top. I read every word. I had a period where I was getting stuck on making sure I looked at words distinctly and even looked minutely at punctuation. Today I'm better with that and only look at punctuation sometimes. I more skim indexes, as that gets tough. However, I don't do this with every book I read. If it's a book I bought or if it's an original edition or if it's a book that was adapted to a movie I'm going to which is also an original edition, I'll read every word. If it's just some old book or play that's been re-printed many times, I don't do this and will skip over forewords and all that kind of stuff, and don't read the cover. So yeah, that's OCD for you.


----------



## truant

IcedOver said:


> If you don't go to the theater because of needing to stay through, just go.


Oh no, it's not that. The theatre's just a long hike. I can't drive and I have trouble with buses because of my other OCD. And, honestly, I just can't afford it.



> My particular brand of OCD affects many areas of life for me, but yes, I do the same thing with books some of the time. I read tables of contents, indexes, even page numbers and the author's name and chapter or titles at top. I read every word. I had a period where I was getting stuck on making sure I looked at words distinctly and even looked minutely at punctuation. Today I'm better with that and only look at punctuation sometimes. I more skim indexes, as that gets tough. However, I don't do this with every book I read. If it's a book I bought or if it's an original edition or if it's a book that was adapted to a movie I'm going to which is also an original edition, I'll read every word. If it's just some old book or play that's been re-printed many times, I don't do this and will skip over forewords and all that kind of stuff, and don't read the cover. So yeah, that's OCD for you.


Okay, that's worse than my reading OCD has ever been. Though, I read for hours every day, so depending on how often you read it's a bigger or smaller problem. (I've read over 75 books this year.) I read every word (I sound it out in my head, just like someone is speaking it, so it's actually sort of hard to skip around) but I've never gotten to the point where I had to focus specifically on each word to make sure I got it exactly right. I will go back and reread lines if my attention has wavered and the line hasn't registered. I pay attention to punctuation but only because I'm a writer and getting it right can be tricky. I treat every book the same way.

It's interesting to see the differences between different people's OCD. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I had a thing the other day where I just got tired of hearing my nephew squeal and screech and hit things and make obnoxious "PEW!" noises. So I went out and took my frustrations out on cleaning out the garage. I went bananas. Even took the shop vac to it. 

Threw out stuff that's been bugging me for years. Put a bunch of "Useless to me but not quite trash" in a cheapo plastic tote I bought cheap last year that can't hold the weight of another plastic tote full of junk on top of it without scrunching down. All that crap went to Goodwill. 

All those CRT TVs are out of there and the garage looks better than it ever has since we've been here. You can actually walk in there now. It's impressive (it doesn't take much to impress my peabrain but still).

Over the past five years or so I have spent hours fighting with that garage. Just sporadically I would go out there and go through stuff and get rid of some of it. I was always reluctant. There were some kind of large toys I've had since I was a kid that I was hanging onto because nostalgia. But ultimately, they were useless and just taking up space and irritating my OCD. I have finally whittled it down to the point to where it looks like a garage again. 

But there is STILL stuff in there that needs to go. My dad probably has 25 pounds of maps in there from when he was a trucker. It's unbelievable. There's a map in there for pretty much anywhere in the US you can think of. Sometimes two. He probably has 300 pounds of useless paper in there that he accumulated starting in the 70s. Literally, he has log books in there from a job he had before I was born. It's just bizarre. Why did he hang onto that for so many years? We have a one car garage and we have thousands and thousands of ancient papers clogging it up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It often amuses me to think that the vast majority of people will just casually and spontaneously do the stupidest **** imaginable and yet you cannot force them to do smart things they don't want to do no matter what you do.


----------



## IcedOver

truant said:


> O
> Okay, that's worse than my reading OCD has ever been. Though, I read for hours every day, so depending on how often you read it's a bigger or smaller problem. (I've read over 75 books this year.) I read every word (I sound it out in my head, just like someone is speaking it, so it's actually sort of hard to skip around) but I've never gotten to the point where I had to focus specifically on each word to make sure I got it exactly right. I will go back and reread lines if my attention has wavered and the line hasn't registered. I pay attention to punctuation but only because I'm a writer and getting it right can be tricky. I treat every book the same way.
> 
> It's interesting to see the differences between different people's OCD. Thanks for sharing.


Maybe I described that wrong. I don't stare at every word, but sometimes I'll think that I have to look at the syllables to make sure I've "read" it. I read medium pace even with that. Again, this is only for books that I own or am invested in. If I'm just reading a random book or article or something online, I can either read faster or just skim over it without actually "looking" at the words. Same with some shows and movies. Only ones that I'm "invested" in do I watch all the way through, although I do for every movie I go to at the theater and every one I watch on DVD. Random TV shows, though, I just watch casually, skip over some parts, don't pay attention. So it's weird. I'd call mine "functional OCD", but I wouldn't wish these patterns of behavior on anybody.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t think I’ll ever know any kind of financial security


----------



## IcedOver

I considered joining "Rent a Friend" to find someone who wants to go to Kennywood. It's probably a scam, though, with lots of fake profiles to get you to pay a subscription fee. 

I really want to go to Kennywood! Haven't been in nine years, and they have a new Steelers coaster! I asked my sister earlier this year if she'd be going, and she said she didn't know. I should just ask if she wants to go and bring her fiancee and daughter so we have four people, but I've never done anything with my sister. I only relate to or do things with her through our parents; we aren't that close as far as having a sibling bond. It would probably seem like they're doing charity work by taking friendless me to the park when they really don't want to go or don't have the time to go. I'd really like to go to Cedar Point too, but that's pretty much impossible. 

I wonder what it would be like to go to an amusement park by yourself. You can ride some rides by yourself, some coasters. I'm kind of at a point where I don't care what other people think of me, so people snickering can just roll off my back. It wouldn't be as fun as having someone to enjoy the ride with, but it's better than not going. Probably won't do that, but it's an idea.


----------



## sprinter

IcedOver said:


> I wonder what it would be like to go to an amusement park by yourself. You can ride some rides by yourself, some coasters. I'm kind of at a point where I don't care what other people think of me, so people snickering can just roll off my back. It wouldn't be as fun as having someone to enjoy the ride with, but it's better than not going. Probably won't do that, but it's an idea.


I've gone to fairs by myself I don't care... I don't go on any of the rides though just to walk around look at the farm equipment etc. and sample some fair food. I haven't been to an amusement park since I was a kid. We used to have one near Scranton called Rocky Glen, it wasn't big but it was fun to go to. The only other one I've been to was Hershey. There's none around here anymore, I kind of feel sorry for kids in this area that there's none here. The closest one I guess is Knoebel's and Dorney.


----------



## IcedOver

sprinter said:


> I've gone to fairs by myself I don't care... I don't go on any of the rides though just to walk around look at the farm equipment etc. and sample some fair food. I haven't been to an amusement park since I was a kid. We used to have one near Scranton called Rocky Glen, it wasn't big but it was fun to go to. The only other one I've been to was Hershey. There's none around here anymore, I kind of feel sorry for kids in this area that there's none here. The closest one I guess is Knoebel's and Dorney.


Sure, going to anything alone is fine. It's just that an amusement park is really better shared. You can't really get hyped up about a ride to yourself, or maybe you can. I found this blog from a woman who wrote an online book about going to theme parks by yourself. I think she's catering more to people who travel a lot, though, not losers like myself. https://www.themeparkhipster.com/tips-going-theme-park-alone/

If you're in PA, you should consider making a trek to Kennywood if you like amusement parks. It's an historic park with three amazing old wooden coasters, but it has lots of new stuff too, three steel coasters. I went to Hershey decades ago, but it was before I was accepting of steel coasters, so I didn't ride much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just noticed this morning that my dad says everything twice. 

He said - "I'm getting ready to wash the dishes" and then he said "After I get through here I'm gonna wash the dishes". And the second time he said it, he said it in a tone in which it sounded like he thought it was the first time he'd said it.

Well, I didn't JUST notice it. I have noticed it before but this is the first time I remembered to write it down somewhere. I haven't written it down anywhere before.


----------



## komorikun

Why the **** did I put the 2 frozen meals I bought last night in the refrigerator? I'm really losing it.


----------



## komorikun

My dad has always been repetitive. Tells the same stories and (often asinine) opinions over and over and over again. But god damn. It is getting even worse! Makes phone calls really, really annoying. I can handle a few repetitions but it's all starting to sound like a mantra that he has to repeat every single time he finds someone who will listen (me and my sister mostly). 

And I really have no interest in hearing about Ann, the nursing home, the Filipina nurses (aka bipedal cockroaches with low IQs/ESL), and Ann's crazy daughters. DOES NOT INTEREST ME.


----------



## MCHB

Finally did the Responsible Driver Program last weekend and I'm super stoked to have that part of my life over and done with!


----------



## IcedOver

I got on OKCupid for the first time in months and did the "like/dislike" feature. Up popped a female winner of "Survivor" from years ago. She didn't mention anything about the show, but it's definitely her. It's possibly a fake account as all the pics can be found on her Instagram. I sent a message just for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## MCHB

Generic Effexor XR is fascinating considering nothing else worked and not gonna lie the grand daddy of anti-depressants drastically reduced my sex drive but on some level it's allowed me to be myself! I've already come to terms with being single for the rest of my life however I do need to keep moral up at work and keep my co-workers safe! I'm the oldest guy on our crew so it kinda comes with the territory!


...also my foreman lives across the parking lot and on one occasion in the middle of winter he kinda dragged my drunk staggering *** home through the snowbank when I could barely walk lol!


----------



## firestar

I plucked a short, white hair from my head last night. The rest of my hair is dark brown. I wonder how long it will be before I start going all gray. My dad's mother and sister went all gray early in their lives - not sure exactly when, but my aunt has had gray hair my entire life, and she's around sixty now. 

Every time I find another white hair, I think, "This is it. It's starting." But then nothing. Maybe it only happens when I'm stressed or something. 

If my hair ends up changing color, I'm not sure if I'll dye it or not. My dad tried dyeing his beard and he did something wrong, so it ended up with purple in it.


----------



## nubly

Whenever I look at a person in their 40s I can't help but think how tired and old they look. The sad part is these people are my generation so I likely look like that to others. My dad will be 70 in 2021. Crazy how fast time goes by


----------



## Canadian Brotha

nubly said:


> Whenever I look at a person in their 40s I can't help but think how tired and old they look. The sad part is these people are my generation so I likely look like that to others. My dad will be 70 in 2021. Crazy how fast time goes by


My dad is older than yours and I'm in my early 30's...


----------



## blue2

Canadian Brotha said:


> My dad is older than yours and I'm in my early 30's...


...My dad is more skeletonized than yours & I'm in my mid 30's.


----------



## IcedOver

The same damn thing happened today at the theater as happened the last few times. I mentioned it on here a few weeks ago. I stay through the credits until the screen goes dark (OCD reasons); that's non-negotiable. These ushers/cleaners come in while the credits are on and find that I'm still in my seat and do wait outside until the music stops, then they feel like they can just come in en masse (two people and what looked like a supervisor standing watching to clean a 37-seat theater which had six people in it) and turn on the lights. I stay through the logos, so they're going around cleaning, and then when I'm still watching, the guy is just standing like four feet away looking at me, waiting for me to get up. That's so IRRITATING. 

Just fvcking wait outside until you know that all the people have left or are leaving the damn theater! I'm thinking of complaining using the online feedback form, but I don't want to get these guys in trouble and make it seem like they are rude because they're not; they're courteous. They're just following a procedure that is lame. It's like they're timed to be champing at the bit to clean a theater right as the credits start, but it takes literally a minute to clean this small theater where only a few people were. They could easily postpone it until the customer is out of his seat and is leaving instead of standing staring at him. I've been to other theaters where they don't wait to come in to clean, just sweep up during credits, but nobody has ever stood nearby and looked at me; they sweep around other areas. This is making me not want to go to this theater, but it's the closest and the best in the city in terms of projection quality.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't know anything about cars. I just know mine is an old gas guzzler, but throughout the 13 years that I've had it, there have been many complete strangers who complemented my car. I wonder if I can sell it for a lot of money to whoever's a big fan of old Nissans.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Wanderlust26 said:


> I don't know anything about cars. I just know mine is an old gas guzzler, but throughout the 13 years that I've had it, there have been many complete strangers who complemented my car. I wonder if I can sell it for a lot of money to whoever's a big fan of old Nissans.


Is it a 300zx?


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Wanderlust26

RelinquishedHell said:


> Is it a 300zx?


 It's an '88 Nissan Maxima.

Not my picture but that's how my car looks like, except the paint on some areas are peeled off and my tires look cleaner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wanderlust26 said:


> It's an '88 Nissan Maxima.
> 
> Not my picture but that's how my car looks like, except the paint on some areas are peeled off and my tires look cleaner.


 One of the first cars I drove was a Maxima. I don't know if it was exactly the same year as yours but it would have been close. I would say it was the year 1990 and the car was either relatively new or brand new. That was a nice car when it was new.


----------



## komorikun

Another apartment in my 8 unit building moved out the end of June. The one bedroom on the 1st floor opposite the Rastafarian and his gf (I'm above the Rastafarian). Weird cause I never saw the person living there in the nearly 2 years I've been here. I do know that she or they were the ones that would occasionally do the laundry at night and fall asleep with their crap in the machine. Also used some bargain basement laundry detergent powder. Why uses powder anymore!?

Landlord put up the usual *For Rent* sign out front and advert online. Both taken down within a week even though this place is a dump. I assumed it got rented real quick and that someone would move in on the 1st or by at least the weekend following the 1st but no one moved in....odd. Welp, today they moved in. Guessing they are from out of town. Loud voices. Sounds like a female slumber party. I can hear them while I sit in my living room and I'm not directly above them or to the right/left of them. Oh god...maybe more college students...... Wonder how many they will try to cram into that one bedroom.

Shrill voices.


----------



## komorikun

So now of the 8 units in this dump, only the Rastafarian/his gf and one other unit has been here longer than me. I've been here slightly less than 2 years.

High turnover.

One good thing about this place being a dump and being in an expensive area is that there are no children in the building. No children in the 2 buildings to the left and right of this one either. People with families usually choose to live further out in suburbia where it's a bit somewhat cheaper (but not cheap) and live in a nicer/bigger apartment.

There used to be.....oh god. What a horror. The 4 little turds would wake me up every other Saturday morning when their dopey divorced dad had custody. Playing in the driveway and parking area of their building since there is no where else.


----------



## DeliveryDude

Sunday is the end of the work week for me, so tomorrow night I'll be drunk off my ***. The highlight of the week!


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Dorky looking white guy has replaced the Asian girls. That is the apartment across the hall from me (the only one). I ran into him when I came home from the supermarkets. He introduced himself. Pretty polite.


Looks like he moved out. Went out to my balcony this afternoon and all his blinds are up and the place looks empty. Guess he wan't happy. Only lasted one year.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to the batting cages yesterday for the first time in at least twenty years. It was fun. I did baseballs coming at 30 mph, plus slow softball. I'm not a skilled hitter by any means, but I can connect. It's satisfying to hit a nice dinger. One of my only two proud moments in high school gym class was when we were playing a half-*** game of softball. I came up to bat and, because I was viewed as a nerd, the outfield moved in. Little did they know that I was an okay hitter in the "throw it up and hit it" vein, or extremely slow pitch, had my own bats at home. First pitch, I wailed a really clean drive over all of them way out and ran around all the bases for an "inside the park" homer.


----------



## millenniumman75

nubly said:


> Whenever I look at a person in their 40s I can't help but think how tired and old they look. The sad part is these people are my generation so I likely look like that to others. My dad will be 70 in 2021. Crazy how fast time goes by


I am in my 40s and I don't look tired.....unless it's from the Paxil. A lot of people do look tired.

My dad (RIP) would be three months older than your favorite President - 73.


----------



## DeliveryDude

I feel like all the joy of life has been sucked out of my body. I'm one cynical ******* these days.


----------



## meat_popsicle

haha, I like "the miscalibration of the highly competent stems from an error about others"


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Looks like he moved out. Went out to my balcony this afternoon and all his blinds are up and the place looks empty. Guess he wan't happy. Only lasted one year.


I didn't even see an advert up or anything and already someone has moved in to that dump!! Someone with a small U-haul moved in at midnight. Kind of interfered with my doing my laundry at midnight. Was half-way done and then I saw the uhaul truck. I do stuff late at night to avoid running into my neighbors. But at least they didn't wake me up at 10am.

Chunky girl in shorts and some young blonde guy. Hope not more college students. Kind of rude to do a move with furniture with stairs and all that at midnight.

Wonder if her voice is was what I was hearing today. Heard some idiotic conversation and sounded like it was coming from a balcony since it was so clear. But no one one was on any balcony. Must have been her in that apartment. Weird cause I never heard the previous occupants (dorky guy and before that 2 asian girls).

So fast. Wonder if the landlord got lots of responses to the previous advert for the apartment below it.


----------



## komorikun

That small apartment building across the street from here has really become a dog house. They allow dogs so everyone has a dog. Supposedly only small breeds (I had a tour from a real estate agent one time...teeny tiny apartments- less than 500 square feet) but I see people with all sorts of 70+ pound dogs coming out of there. For a few months every few days I'd hear this awful whimpering/whining coming from there off an on for hours. Must be really loud for me to hear it all the way from across the street. Think some dog there had anxiety separation. Wouldn't want to be one of their neighbors. Even louder.

That ended and now it's a new type of racket. Now when an ambulance or cop car siren can be heard, some little dog there starts barking like a nut case and then some other dog starts howling. OMG. I got to record it next time. It's an animal house.

This isn't the siren cacophony but this is what I hear sometimes .....from across the street.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s19I169gNwxp

Here is a bit of the whining/separation anxiety one. Sounds funny cause I'm playing 2 separate video clips from phone.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1PcrVBnRIbG


----------



## komorikun

*Contraband!!*



komorikun said:


> I didn't even see an advert up or anything and already someone has moved in to that dump!! Someone with a small U-haul moved in at midnight. Kind of interfered with my doing my laundry at midnight. Was half-way done and then I saw the uhaul truck. I do stuff late at night to avoid running into my neighbors. But at least they didn't wake me up at 10am.
> 
> Chunky girl in shorts and some young blonde guy. Hope not more college students. Kind of rude to do a move with furniture with stairs and all that at midnight.
> 
> Wonder if her voice is was what I was hearing today. Heard some idiotic conversation and sounded like it was coming from a balcony since it was so clear. But no one one was on any balcony. Must have been her in that apartment. Weird cause I never heard the previous occupants (dorky guy and before that 2 asian girls).
> 
> So fast. Wonder if the landlord got lots of responses to the previous advert for the apartment below it.


Heard them talking and the door open and looked through the peephole. Their door is right across from mine. I saw the guy holding a small dog. The landlord here only allows cats.

I did see a different guy a couple weeks ago (lives on the other side of building) with a small dog a couple items. Reason why I saw is cause I could hear the dog making that huffing and puffing noise dogs make. Dogs seem to breathe very heavily. He was letting the dog use the front yard as a toilet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> He was letting the dog use the front yard as a toilet.


 Dogs don't use toilets. :lol It'd be funny if they did though. I'd love to see a dog on a toilet.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Heard them talking and the door open and looked through the peephole. Their door is right across from mine. I saw the guy holding a small dog. The landlord here only allows cats.
> 
> I did see a different guy a couple weeks ago (lives on the other side of building) with a small dog a couple items. Reason why I saw is cause I could hear the dog making that huffing and puffing noise dogs make. Dogs seem to breathe very heavily. He was letting the dog use the front yard as a toilet.


I think the Emotional Support Animal designation cuts through some restrictions. It's become an easily abused designation.


----------



## MCHB

scintilla said:


> Just realized I can officially post in this thread. Idk whether to laugh or cry.


30 wasn't different from 20. Truth be told I didn't even realize my age until I decided to learn a new trade a few years ago and most of the guys were fresh out of highschool lol! Me and two other's were my age. Where I presently work I'm the oldest guy on our crew (including my foreman!) I wear it like a badge of honor! "Well I've made it this far so what's next?" :grin2:


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. The upstairs neighbors (3 bedroom with 4 recent college grads) are having a garage sale. Of course, the old busybody Rastafarian has joined in. He's in heaven, talking to all the looky-loos.


----------



## komorikun

*Yenta*



komorikun said:


> Oh god. The upstairs neighbors (3 bedroom with 4 recent college grads) are having a garage sale. Of course, the old gas bag Rastafarian has joined in. He's in heaven, talking to all the looky-loos.


Sounds to me like they aren't getting much customers. I can hear everything since the "sale" is right below my living room window. The Rastafarian (in his 50s) is hanging out down there with those recent college grads. 11am-4pm Saturday and Sunday. Guess he prefers to hang with the college kids than hang out with his live-in girlfriend. Weird.


----------



## IcedOver

I've mentioned on here how I habitually stay through the credits when I go to the movies. Today I went to _Where'd You Go, Bernadette_, and right in the middle of the end credits the projector just shut off and the lights came up. Sh!t! I wasn't going to make a fool of myself by asking a theater employee to play the rest of the credits, so I made a fool of myself by e-mailing the theater when I got home. They said it was a one-time thing, that the projector was being worked on (even though nobody seemed to be in the booth when I looked). That doesn't help me, though, because I have to go back to the same damn movie if it's at all possible in the next few days.

I know how bad that sounds, but hey, it's OCD. I haven't had these kinds of issues for a few years, but this year I've had three other instances where goof-ups related to my OCD (one another theater projection issue, the other two my ritual stuff) caused me to go to a movie a second time when I wasn't necessarily wanting to do so. The only good thing is that I liked all three movies a tad more on second viewing. This sucks, though.


----------



## Jadewolf

It could be just me but I keep feeling disappointed after watching the latest films. I don't intend to be like this. I have high hopes because the trailers look good and there is great CGI now but there is something missing. It's like looking at a delicious meal and then soon finding out it was tasteless. Or opening a present to find a packet of socks. The Hollywood films of the past few years are just like this. It is for me anyway. Other people may really love them.


----------



## MCHB

Street cred in Northern BC be like


----------



## IcedOver

Jadewolf said:


> It could be just me but I keep feeling disappointed after watching the latest films. I don't intend to be like this. I have high hopes because the trailers look good and there is great CGI now but there is something missing. It's like looking at a delicious meal and then soon finding out it was tasteless. Or opening a present to find a packet of socks. The Hollywood films of the past few years are just like this. It is for me anyway. Other people may really love them.


It's rare that I get really wowed by a movie anymore, and that goes for "Hollywood" and indie movies alike (although today, few U.S. movies are really independent). In fact, as far as new movies, I'll maybe only find one every couple years that really impresses me. I think it is partially me because, at least when I go to the theater, I have OCD issues surrounding the moviegoing experience specifically (look above) which have gotten worse over time. They sometimes, but not always, occlude my appreciation of some movies. Sometimes I feel like I'm going to a particular movie out of obligation, that I'm checking a box by going to it.

Aside from that, it's quality. Most filmmakers don't have balls anymore. Movies have also become swallowed up by an "SJW" priority, meaning that they have to conform to so-called "politically correct" ideas and casting. It's transparent and lessens the impact of the movie because it's so transparent. These things are doubly true of TV shows which have become so tedious in their formulaic nature.


----------



## komorikun

Seems like 1 out of 4 phone calls with my dad ends up in an argument.

He can't seem to deal with anyone disagreeing with him.



> -THIS IS MY VIEW OF THE WORLD AND WHAT HAPPENED. YOU THINK I WAS A BAD PARENT BUT WHAT HAVE YOU EVER DONE FOR ANYONE ELSE?
> 
> -I was a surly teenager. I didn't not go to school to spite you. Wasn't like I was going out and doing drugs or getting pregnant. I just hid in my room depressed.
> 
> -YOU ALWAYS PLAY THE VICTIM. I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT. PEOPLE FROM YOUR GENERATION ALWAYS PLAY THE VICTIM. YOU COULD HAVE HELPED OUT. YOU SHOULD BE APOLOGETIC FOR WHAT YOU DID.
> 
> - Can't believe you are still angry at me for what I did when I was 15!! You never say you're sorry for getting rid of the house and putting me and [my sister] in Ann's living room while you went traveling around the world?
> 
> -FOR MOST OF HUMAN HISTORY KIDS WORKED FROM AGE 12. I LET YOU GET AWAY WITH MURDER. I HAD TO SUFFER AT THAT HORRID JOB TEACHING TEENAGERS IN THE GHETTO. YOU DIDN'T HELP AROUND THE HOUSE AND YOU WERE RUDE TO YOUR SICK MOTHER.
> 
> -I feel like you were happy when I left the country cause you didn't have to pay for anything anymore. You were free of a big burden. When I wanted to come back and go back to college I had no where to stay and you said you could only pay for {my sister) and not me.
> 
> -I WAS A GREAT PARENT AND YOU SHOULD KISS MY BUTT FOR ALL THAT I DID FOR YOU. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR ME? THAT'S WHY YOU HAVE NO FRIENDS AND ARE ALL ALONE.
> 
> -Well, you don't have any friends either. All you had was Ann for the last 30 years.
> 
> -ANN WAS ENOUGH.


Usually he doesn't even let me say that much. He just starts ranting in a bizarre manner. Won't listen. Talks over me if I try to reply. Shuts down and then hangs up the phone. Maybe max I get a line or two in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Seems like 1 out of 4 phone calls with my dad ends up in an argument.
> 
> He can't seem to deal with anyone disagreeing with him.
> 
> Usually he doesn't even let me say that much. He just starts ranting in a bizarre manner. Won't listen. Talks over me if I try to reply. Shuts down and then hangs up the phone. Maybe max I get a line or two in.


 Very typical defensive behavior. Blaming the kid for their own existence and expecting them to be grateful for their half-assed parenting and token gestures.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Seems like 1 out of 4 phone calls with my dad ends up in an argument.
> 
> He can't seem to deal with anyone disagreeing with him.
> 
> Usually he doesn't even let me say that much. He just starts ranting in a bizarre manner. Won't listen. Talks over me if I try to reply. Shuts down and then hangs up the phone. Maybe max I get a line or two in.


:squeeze Ugh, I'm sorry komorikun. You were a kid who lost her mother and saw her go through something horrible. He really shouldn't hold any of that against you. You're living your own life now, capable of caring for yourself. He should just be happy his daughter still bothers to reach out.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Seems like 1 out of 4 phone calls with my dad ends up in an argument.
> 
> He can't seem to deal with anyone disagreeing with him.
> 
> Usually he doesn't even let me say that much. He just starts ranting in a bizarre manner. Won't listen. Talks over me if I try to reply. Shuts down and then hangs up the phone. Maybe max I get a line or two in.


Unfortunately, some people will just never understand.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can only imagine if I had to pay rent + all my external bills, even as it is now it’s expensive overall


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Problems that you don't even know you have until someone else mentions them are other people's problems.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I didn't even see an advert up or anything and already someone has moved in to that dump!! Someone with a small U-haul moved in at midnight. Kind of interfered with my doing my laundry *at midnight*. Was half-way done and then I saw the uhaul truck. I do stuff late at night to avoid running into my neighbors. But at least they didn't wake me up at 10am.
> 
> Chunky girl in shorts and some young blonde guy. Hope not more college students. Kind of rude to do a move with furniture with stairs and all that at midnight.
> 
> Wonder if her voice is was what I was hearing today. Heard some idiotic conversation and sounded like it was coming from a balcony since it was so clear. But no one one was on any balcony. Must have been her in that apartment. Weird cause I never heard the previous occupants (dorky guy and before that 2 asian girls).
> 
> So fast. Wonder if the landlord got lots of responses to the previous advert for the apartment below it.


Hahahaha. How ironic! The guy of the stupid couple that moved in here at midnight to 2am just yelled out the window at the people (couple + 2 girls) in the 3 bedroom above them. Think they have some people over including that creature with the weird/annoying voice. He told them to shut up.

Only got a bit of the creature's voice. Can hear a bit at 0:11. I'll try again later.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0S8q5aIDXlx


----------



## komorikun

That weird voice I've been hearing from the 3 bedroom apartment above me...very deep female voice. She yells and screams and swears a lot. Very weird voice overall. Not sure if she's a temporary visitor or what. Now I'm thinking she might be mentally retarded or something. Wonder if it's the curly haired girl that I've seen walking around with the black chick. Think she's staying in her bedroom. At first I thought that the window on that side belonged to the couple's big master bedroom but I checked the old advert and it must be the small bedroom next to the master bedroom. The curly haired girl looks normal though. Doesn't look like a retard.


----------



## blue2

The wheels on the bus go round & round, round & round, round & round the wheels on the bus go round & round all through the town.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> It's a Christmas miracle. I got my landlord to get me a new fridge. It arrived yesterday.
> 
> On November 25th, all of of the sudden my fridge started making a godawful noise. At first I thought it was the neighbors up to something. But nope, it was my 1980s fridge giving off a *death knell*. I very quickly grabbed my phone and recorded it. Then a few days later I sent the landlord an email with a link to the video. At first that tightwad was considering sending a repairman....to fix a 30 year old fridge...... I then sent him photos of how the seals on the doors were disintegrating too. That finally convinced Mr. Stingy to buy a new one. It's a miracle.
> 
> Warning: sound increases suddenly.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s02NXSf3mPEN


Got home from work today, took a shower and heard a god awful noise. Super loud. Thought it was the trains or something. Nope it was the new fridge (GE)! Only 9 months old!

Sound at middle point is when I opened the freezer and stuck my phone in.
https://vocaroo.com/i/s0OSz90wgM3i


----------



## komorikun

But I fixed it!! With a blow dryer!! Dr. Google/ Professor Youtube saves the day!!


----------



## Paul

komorikun said:


> Got home from work today, took a shower and heard a god awful noise. Super loud. Thought it was the trains or something. Nope it was the new fridge (GE)! Only 9 months old!
> 
> Sound at middle point is when I opened the freezer and stuck my phone in.
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0OSz90wgM3i


I had that happen once. It was something about the defrosting cycle. I couldn't live with the noise so I cut off the fridge power with the circuit breaker periodically until they got it fixed (it'd run okay for an hour or two at a time so didn't have to spoil any food).


----------



## IcedOver

I'm pretty depressed and anxious. I hate making mistakes at work. In the past it's been the cause of some horrible depression. Yesterday I made a mistake, but it only affected things internally. My manager realized it and I think was a bit too dramatic over it, saying that they rely on me to notice things and not let them slip through the cracks. I was pretty down yesterday evening and today. However, it might be about to get worse. I have just this evening realized a brain fart, careless mistake I made the other day that could affect something externally. I'm hoping it won't, but it's not something I should have done. I have to tell my manager tomorrow, and I'm not hopeful for a good reaction. Without question I need to leave this job, but at the moment I'm not ready. I don't think I'd be let go for this because they've stuck by me for 19 years. However, it could cause a lack of faith in me as they rely on me for a lot.


----------



## DeliveryDude

Tired of it all


----------



## komorikun

Something wrong with my sister. I've been ignoring her texts and calls for a few weeks. Nothing really against her but I just don't feel like talking. She's so bizarre. Super sweet texts a week ago but today I got a vague, threatening text from her:



> Happy Friday. Ms. Grouchy!
> 
> Wait until the office finds out about your dirty secret.


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Something wrong with my sister. I've been ignoring her texts and calls for a few weeks. Nothing really against her but I just don't feel like talking. She's so bizarre. Super sweet texts a week ago but today I got a vague, threatening text from her:
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?


 She's probably just trying to scare you thinking that you won't be able to resist asking her what she means. That's creepy though.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> She's probably just trying to scare you thinking that you won't be able to resist asking her what she means. That's creepy though.


A few years ago when I was ignoring her she did another creepy/threatening thing. She said she wanted to attend the meetup group I was going to. I believe one of her texts was:



> See you at the meetup, b*tch!


Could be remembering wrong but. She never showed up but, uggghhh. She has some screws loose.

That's why for a while I was hesitant about telling her where I worked. And she was sort of insulted by that. "Oh you don't want to tell me where you work!?"

Later when you call her on being threatening/stalkerish, she'll backtrack and say: "Oh I was just kidding. You have a crazy imagination." or "I was lonely, why shouldn't I go to the meetup group? Why is it only for you?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> A few years ago when I was ignoring her she did another creepy/threatening thing. She said she wanted to attend the meetup group I was going to. I believe one of her texts was:
> 
> Could be remembering wrong but. She never showed up but, uggghhh. She has some screws loose.
> 
> That's why for a while I was hesitant about telling her where I worked. And she was sort of insulted by that. "Oh you don't want to tell me where you work!?"
> 
> Later when you call her on being threatening/stalkerish. She'll backtrack and say: "Oh I was just kidding. You have a crazy imagination." or "I was lonely, why shouldn't I go to the meetup group? Why is it only for you?"


 Yeah. This time it's pretty obvious that you're not imagining that it's a threat. She might be able to wiggle out by saying it was just a joke but that's not funny.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Seems like 1 out of 4 phone calls with my dad ends up in an argument.
> 
> He can't seem to deal with anyone disagreeing with him.
> 
> Usually he doesn't even let me say that much. He just starts ranting in a bizarre manner. Won't listen. Talks over me if I try to reply. Shuts down and then hangs up the phone. Maybe max I get a line or two in.


Once again. Same argument just now. He won't apologize or even admit it was wrong to get rid of the house and put me and my sister in Ann's living room while they went traveling around the world with the money saved. Won't admit that it would have been better if he had not had kids. Won't admit that he resented having to work as a high school teacher in the ghetto (something his nervous personality was unsuited for) in order to support us. Also resented having to care for my mom while she was sick for 5 years and was basically a single parent. Won't admit that once my mom died that he wanted to be free of all his burdens- the cats (all got a lethal injection), me, and my sister. Won't admit that he kept threatening to cut me off financially while I was in junior college. Won't admit that he never offered for me to come back to the US to finish my degree, that he was happy I was in Japan so he was free of one of his burdens. Won't admit that he chose the OLD BAG over his children.

His excuses are that the house was taking half of his income. That he did in fact enjoy having children. That he was very generous and paid 100% for my junior college and housing, and that it was my choice to run off to Japan. Claims he never threatened to cut me off financially. Says I didn't deserve much since when I was a teenager I refused to go to school and did not help with any housework. Says that I wasted all his money spent on me when during 1 semester of college I stopped going to some of my classes and got Fs. I squandered his money. Says that I didn't try to communicate or relate to him while I was in Japan, that I shunned him.

I said that of course a kid who has been a hermit (only left the house twice a week to hit the library and supermarket) and hasn't gone to school from age 13-17, might have some problems with junior college and a new environment. He said that he doesn't see why since you don't need to socialize at college.


----------



## komorikun

My god, he really has some weird type of inferiority complex that somehow translates into him being always right and perfect. He thinks everyone looks down on him. He goes on about how they looked down on him and then will talk about how they are truly failures and not him.

He likes to say that people also *"demonize"* him. Will also often call it *"abuse"* if someone argues or disagrees with him. If anything he demonizes other people. He's the *king of schadenfreude*. Ooof. Long winded rants about how other people suck. And he comes up with all these unfounded theories about others. Like how supposedly all the gay men at the café across the street are all on SSI for their AIDS so they don't have to work. Somehow he knows all the personal business of all the people in Ann's condo. Somehow he knows all about the finances of Ann's daughters and what goes on in their personal lives...even though he's not talking to them anymore.

*People that he has said in the past that look down on him:*
*
his brother
his sister
past coworkers
various friends of my mom
my aunt (my mom's sister)
my sister
*
The latest one is my sister. Oh lord. I mean she can be snooty but this fixation on how people look down on him.....


----------



## komorikun

Guess I upset him cause apparently he's calling my sister. My sister of course responds to him in the 3 way text message conversation that never dies. Said she's at the mall now and will call afterwards. That's what he always does. After a fight with one of us he will call the other one.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I once heard "Life is like an 80s video game. You can't win, it just gets harder and faster until you die."


----------



## IcedOver

I bought a Paqui One Chip Challenge chip. This is a chip that's coated with the powder of the Carolina Reaper pepper and a few other peppers. You get one large chip in the container, and the challenge is to eat it and wait for as long as you can before getting relief like milk. It's extremely hot, and athletes and celebrities have done it in the past. A guy who is into hot stuff said it's a 9 out of 10 even for him. It originally debuted a year or two ago, and they sold out. I missed out on it but entered my e-mail to be informed if they do it again. Of course the e-mail went to spam, I didn't get an alert, and I missed out again before they sold out. I'm not proud, but I bought one for $18 on eBay; some were a lot more. It came today, and I just have to try to build up my tolerance again for hot food (haven't been eating much hot stuff in a while) before subjecting myself to it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

The days are dragging, but the years are flying by.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to update my damned ID



SamanthaStrange said:


> The days are dragging, but the years are flying by.


Don't I ever know that feeling...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Coffee needs to happen.


----------



## Vladimere

Will this help?


----------



## blue2

SamanthaStrange said:


> The days are dragging, but the years are flying by.


When I was a child 10 years seemed like 50, but 10 years seems like 3 years now, how is 2009 so far away.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I keep hearing this horrendous engine revving noise outside and if I look outside I don't see anything. It sounds like.....I don't know. It kinda sounds like there's a garbage truck just sitting idling somewhere and the engine is being revved up and held there for like five minutes at a time and then it's let to idle again for awhile. WTF is that? Super annoying.


----------



## blue2

WillYouStopDave said:


> It kinda sounds like there's a garbage truck just sitting idling somewhere and the engine is being revved up and held there for like five minutes at a time and then it's let to idle again for awhile. WTF is that


Maybe a truck with an air leak, on most trucks the brakes work on pressurised air & automatically lock if the air pressure is to low so can't be moved but if the leaks not to bad you might be able to build up enough air to release them by revving & drive it to a garage to be fixed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

blue2 said:


> Maybe a truck with an air leak, on most trucks the brakes work on pressurised air & automatically lock if the air pressure is to low so can't be moved but if the leaks not to bad you might be able to build up enough air to release them by revving & drive it to a garage to be fixed.


 I was just wondering why I didn't see anything. It sounded like it was close but I looked out all the windows and saw nothing.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

SamanthaStrange said:


> The days are dragging, but the years are flying by.


SO true!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just noticed I've turned off my spell checker somehow. I wander how many wrods I've spelled wong since then.


----------



## SparklingWater

Stay off the internet when you're bored SparklingWater.


----------



## funnynihilist

https://www.fastcompany.com/90350861/how-work-became-the-millennial-religion-of-choice

This article confirms what I've been thinking for a while. But it's not just millennials, more and more it seems every generation looks to work to fulfill all their emotional needs.
It does seem as though millennials have been taught to put their career ahead of everything else.


----------



## komorikun

My dad was talking about personality disorders. He was talking about how my sister has BPD, I have asperger's and how so and so has this. Basically about how they are hard to get along with or whatever.

So I said point blank,"*You don't think you have paranoid personality disorder?*" hehehehehe..... He said, "No, I'm just realistic. blah blah blah blah."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My dad was talking about personality disorders. He was talking about how my sister has BPD, I have asperger's and how so and so has this. Basically about how they are hard to get along with or whatever.
> 
> So I said point blank,"*You don't think you have paranoid personality disorder?*" hehehehehe..... He said, "No, I'm just realistic. blah blah blah blah."


 Isn't he the one who stopped talking to you and told you not to come around? Isn't that being hard to get along with? :lol


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> About a 3 with 5 being average. It's small. Can't fit a washing machine or even a  even a narrow 11 inch wide cabinet that I was considering. There is no medicine cabinet which is very inconvenient. I asked the landlord about him maybe putting one in and he did the measurements and then said that most people just put one of those over the toilet thingies in. Thanks but no thanks. He's so cheap.....
> 
> The only spot where you could put a cat's litter box would be where a bathmat goes, where you step out of the shower. So if I were to get a cat I'd have to put the litter box in the living room or dining room over carpet.....gross.
> 
> The toilet is from the 80s and is kind of icky, especially the toilet seat. I could buy a toilet seat...but whatever I've given up on this dump. The water heater (in the kitchen) is only like 3 feet tall, tiny, so after 15 minutes in the shower the water becomes tepid. No long, hot showers.
> 
> There is no window in the bathroom even though it has one exterior wall....why!!?? All there is is some ancient fan that I'm not even sure does anything other than make noise. The fan small and the heatlamps are under it. So yeah, circulation is pretty bad. There is no good way to air it out after a shower or a big poop. Luckily I don't have any visitors.
> 
> One good thing is that the bathtub drain does work. My last place had some issue where it would drain really slowly even after having a plumber out. The live-in superintendent of the building claimed the only way to fix it would be to rip out the bathtub to put in new pipes and they weren't willing $$$ to do that. He told me this the day I moved in. So I always had to stand with water up to my ankles. Now I appreciate a drain that works. The water pressure is pretty good in the shower and it has a handheld shower head. Much better than the last place which had low pressure.
> 
> The other good thing is that the counter is decent sized. So I have some place to put my stuff. I hate those bathrooms sinks that have no counter space.
> 
> Oh and another good thing, no cockroaches!!


The exhaust fan finally died on Wednesday. So much for 1980s technology.

All I hear is a buzzing noise when I flip the switch. The heat lamps still work though.


* *


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

That's really weird looking. I've never seen anything like that in a bathroom. I would not expect to see heat lamps in a bathroom. Is there no other heat in the bathroom?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> @komorikun
> 
> That's really weird looking. I've never seen anything like that in a bathroom. I would not expect to see heat lamps in a bathroom. Is there no other heat in the bathroom?


That's it. Other than NYC all the other cities I've lived in had no heat in the bathroom. Well, in Hokkaido they use a thin space heater with motion detection in the toilet room (shower in separate room). Hokkaido is really cold.

http://www.hirokku.co.jp/img/TH_p01.jpg

Heat lamps are like an 80s or 90s thing. I've seen them before a long time ago. Kind of nostalgic.

Think the only time I've ever lived in an apartment that had central air was the temporary 6-week sublet in Miami. I asked them if they ever left the windows open and they said no because they were afraid of being robbed and because usually it was just too hot. Weird. So different from LA where we leave the windows open about half the year.

Oh yeah, and one house I lived in for 8 months in San Francisco but that was just heat, no air conditioning. Had vents in all the rooms but I don't recall if there was a vent in the bathroom or not....hmmm....we could only turn on the heat 3-4 hours a day or so. Cause the main tenant said it was $300+ a month just for the 3 hours of heat a day. Luckily she only asked me for like $20-$30 for the heat. I didn't try to push it by turning on the heat too much. Usually just waited for her to turn it on. I remember turning on the shower for like 15 minutes to warm up the bathroom before I would enter the water.










https://www.homedepot.com/p/Broan-7...500-Watt-2-Bulb-Infrared-Heater-164/100015363

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Broan-7...250-Watt-1-Bulb-Infrared-Heater-162/202905927


----------



## blue2

Heat lamps in bathrooms, you learn something new every day, only ever seen them used for weak animals.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

I would notify the landlord and tell him about the fan. Tell him it's making the same noise the refrigerator made. :lol


----------



## komorikun

I'm a lizard baby, so why don't you kill me.


----------



## mt moyt

thats weird heat lamps are seen as old fashioned. When i first saw one (in a hotel bathroom) i thought it was a sign of luxury.

ive seen heat lamps outdoors as well, like at outdoor restaurant tables and smoking areas,


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mt moyt said:


> thats weird heat lamps are seen as old fashioned. When i first saw one (in a hotel bathroom) i thought it was a sign of luxury.


 I don't know about old fashioned. It just seems like an oddly unconventional solution to heat a room in a residential setting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm a lizard baby, so why don't you kill me.


 :lol

I thought about that too.


----------



## IcedOver

I did the Paqui One Chip Challenge although I didn't film myself. It's a single tortilla chip coated in the powder of the Carolina Reaper pepper, Scorpion pepper, and . . . activated charcoal powder. I have only a moderate level of heat experience compared to some, and this was the hottest thing I've eaten. The challenge is to stay as long as you can without eating or drinking anything soothing afterwards; the minimum is five minutes. I toughed it out and didn't eat anything at all. The heat dissipated after fifteen minutes and I ate normally over an hour later. I probably made the mistake of drinking lemonade and eating pizza, as the acid might not have been welcome. A couple hours after the chip I suddenly got nauseous and threw up.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My dad was talking about personality disorders. He was talking about how my sister has BPD, I have asperger's and how so and so has this. Basically about how they are hard to get along with or whatever.
> 
> So I said point blank,"*You don't think you have paranoid personality disorder?*" hehehehehe..... He said, "No, I'm just realistic. blah blah blah blah."


I sent my dad some link about a couple people from the past. Oh lord. :roll I'm in green.



> Interesting
> Vicky?
> Are you up?
> That parasite would find cheap housing.
> Sickening
> Ed (her brother) was the only one one worth a ****.
> 
> wonder what happened to the house in Woodacre.
> what did Scott die from?
> 
> No idea about the house
> Was Scott the husband?
> Cancer
> They weren't married long
> Had full moon belly
> Insisted on Vicky being thin
> Became bulimic
> Vicky career was being parasite
> Claimed her family was psychic
> [my pseudo grandmother] berated and bad rapped your mother
> Not a bad word about her daughters who lambasted her and lived off her


Later when I talked to him on the phone later I got irritated with him and told him that he hates *EVERYONE*. He got offended and tried to disagree with me....hahahaha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Full moon belly? :lol

The lady who lives across the hall from me has dementia now and told my parents she thinks there are people in her condo stealing things and trying to kidnap her. They said they looked in there and everything was a complete mess and she started talking about talking to dead people and stuff.

My mom was asking me what to do and I was like "How the hell do I know? Drive her to the ER and get her some help?" 

She apparently couldn't remember any phone numbers of her family members but some of the neighbors figured out how to call her son. I hope he didn't leave her over there.


----------



## komorikun

Ms. Always Absent (aka #2 in charge in my department) appears to have something black on her front teeth. Never saw that before. At first I thought it was just food stuck in her teeth but now I've seen it several days in a row. She did say she hates going to the dentist. It's certainly not a money problem since we have dental insurance and I suspect she makes close to $100,000 a year. She also said that her front teeth are actually baby teeth. Apparently her adult teeth never came in. They do look kind of small and weird looking.

Hope she's not letting her front teeth rot.


----------



## komorikun

My dad. hehehehe.

*Very hypersensitive. 
Very suspicious. 
Think everyone is out to get them.
Hold grudges forever and never forgive. 
Cut off family members and friends for perceived slights.
Very angry at the world.
Often believe in conspiracy theories. 
Not interested in getting treatment for their disorder.
More common in men.*

Only thing that doesn't match up is he didn't accuse my mom or my step-monster of cheating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Heat has already dried out my scalp. It feels as bad as it sounds. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> Heat has already dried out my scalp. It feels as bad as it sounds.


Your scalp is making sounds?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> Your scalp is making sounds?


 Yes. You know that sound that a gnat makes when it's buzzing around really close to your ear? There's a sound kinda like that coming from my scalp. And it's that sound but it's talking. It's saying "Help me! I'm all itchy! Something has dried me out! I have no moisture at all!"

(I made that up. No. My scalp is not making sounds)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

Weird noises were coming from the apartment of my upstairs neighbors early this morning. The guy is a shut-in and his sister is virtually one as well, although she has a car and seems to go out occasionally. It was like hooting and hollering and stomping around. It was them doing it, but it sounded like a cat meowing very loudly was mixed in. If they were both drunk in the morning and the woman was doing a cat impression, that's concerning. If they got a cat, which I don't know if they did, that's understandable. I think we're now allowed to have small pets, so maybe they did get a cat or at least brought one in from someone else for the day.


----------



## komorikun

I took a semi-long shower (washed the hair which I only do 2-3 times a week). Because the exhaust fan is broken I put my pedestal fan in the bathroom to blow the humid air out of the bathroom. For the very first time, the neighbor below complained of the noise. Or maybe he didn't know what the hell the noise was. And I putter around until 2 or 3am pretty often. Think they are morning birds. Guess it makes a hell of a noise in the apartment below. He was polite about it.

It's not a big fan. Actually the main part is smaller than normal.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> I took a semi-long shower (washed the hair which I only do 2-3 times a week). Because the exhaust fan is broken I put my pedestal fan in the bathroom to blow the humid air out of the bathroom. For the very first time, the neighbor below complained of the noise. Or maybe he didn't know what the hell the noise was. And I putter around until 2 or 3am pretty often. Think they are morning birds. Guess it makes a hell of a noise in the apartment below. He was polite about it.
> 
> It's not a big fan. Actually the main part is smaller than normal.


I take it they are not a fan of your fan...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

Maybe put a thickish towel under the fan base to dampen the vibrations.

Your neighbors would probably go bananas if they had the issue I had with my upstairs neighbor one time. I think I posted about it here. I don't know what it was but there was a horrible vibrating sound coming from up there somewhere. Just constant. For days. I thought it might be one of those portable AC units but I'm not sure.


----------



## zane777

wonder if there is a parallel universe where i actuallly have friends and am like cool


----------



## MCHB

Liberal tears are gonna taste good!


----------



## nubly

My sister is in her mid 40s and is getting a boob job. Must be having a midlife crisis.


----------



## IcedOver

I was waiting for my bus yesterday evening when a "BANG . . . BANG BANG BANG" rang out and someone was shooting across the street outside a McDonald's. It was a beast shooting someone over an argument. Disgusting f'er. Thankfully the person was just injured. I don't believe I've heard gunshots before, at least not aimed at somebody.


----------



## komorikun

Just got off the phone with my dad. As usual we talked about my sister extensively and as to why she never finds a job and why she keeps having financial crises. I take part in it also but he really starts getting nasty and some of his paranoia comes into it. Like he starts saying that my sister looks down on me and she looks down on him. How she thinks I just have some crappy job and she will eventually be making $150,000 year and then will help out me and my dad. Living in fantasy world basically. But he has said this about multiple people. How so and so (my sister, his sister, my mom's sister, my mom's old friends) looks down on him. But in reality their lives are crap, blah blah blah.

Then he starts bringing up old past. Talking about what my sister did when she was a teenager and in her early 20s. How she'd swindle money out of him and how she'd "borrow" money and never pay him back. Some of it may be true but his tone just gets to me after a while. So eventually it leads to us arguing. He starts going on and on about how he was so generous and kind to us....and I beg to disagree. I tell him that he should have kept the house and not moved us into Ann's one bedroom condo. And about how he kept threatening to cut me off financially while I was going to junior college. He claims that isn't true. Then he says that he would have paid for my education had I not left the country. Then I bring up the fact that when I came back one time at age 22 (had visa problems), he kicked me out of the apartment. I was staying in youth hostels for several months in LA. I had no place to stay. Then he gets all defensive and says why he should have paid $1600 a month for that house just in case his adult child might come back? Says that I lost my chance having at college being paid for by leaving the country. It was my fault. So I say that I felt like I was thrown in the trash and that he chose Ann over his own children.

Now I get a text saying:



> I am experiencing chest pain.





> Leave the past behind.


----------



## komorikun

He also likes to go on about how millennials are crap and how both me and my sister buy into this victim mentality. Victim mentality of blaming your parents or your mental health for your problems/your lack of responsibility. How my sister is full of herself and thinks of herself as some yuppy. How he would have never said the things my sister has said to him. How he always supported the family but if my sister had any dependents they'd really be sh*t up the creek.

I don't know. He brings up the past all the time but when I do it, it upsets him. I feel like he tries to white-wash history....in his favor. Some things I let pass, let him say...whatever but no way in hell will I agree when he starts trying to claim he was a good and generous parent. NO WAY. I don't care if he is old and has chest pains. NOPE. I will not agree to such bull.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> The exhaust fan finally died on Wednesday. So much for 1980s technology.


Landlord came over today. Being a stingy b*st*rd that he is, he did not replace the whole exhaust fan. He just replaced the motor/fan part. Ugh. :roll At least it's not as loud as before.

Also had him fix some closet door that had come off the railing track.

We discussed the window sweating once again. I said the windows really should be plastic. Metal is bad bad bad in this climate. Constant condensation from October to April. I even find puddles on the window frame. And the bedroom window in particular is bad. Some days it's completely fogged up. I think the whole window needs to be replaced. All the windows. But nope. Not happening. Mr. Slumlord won't pay for that one. All the water has damaged parts of the window frames. Some cruddy patch job is done before a new tenant moves in. It's all soft and smooshy in parts the bedroom window frame.

He was surprisingly chatty. I brought up the fact that the neighboring building is identical to this one. Just different landlords. That one is managed by some property management company (absentee landlord). He said that only difference is that the top floor in that building has two 1 bedroom apartments rather than a 3 bedroom. He wished this place was the same cause renting out the 3 bedroom is difficult. I don't think any family would want to live in this dump so it's usually college kids living in that unit. The 1 bedrooms are super easy to rent out. One time he rented out my dump in a matter of minutes of putting up the advert.

Said he had problems with the previous college kids. Lots of roommate issues. They kept moving out and wanting to get off the lease and then wanting to add a different person to the lease. People would move in without telling him. Some of them had never rented an apartment before so they expected the deposit to be split up individually by the landlord and that's not how it works. I told him about the orange traffic cone being thrown on the roof next-door when those guys moved out. He does know the landlord there (the one that killed that poor tree a few months ago). Said that the landlord there probably wasn't happy.

I asked him who has been here the longest and it's the lady downstairs. Only later on, she had the old Rastafarian gasbag move in with her. I told him that the couple across the hall moved in at midnight-2am. He was like oh yeah she works odd hours I think. Apparently only the woman is on the lease. I'm pretty sure...the guy lives there. I didn't mention the little dog that they have. And no dogs are allowed here. hehehehe...so that lady is hiding both the dog and the boyfriend. Wonder if the boyfriend has bad credit or something bad on his record....hmmm....or are they just trying to save $40. We pay $40 *per person *for water and sewer. That couple is just shady.

Also asked him if he is going to sell the building. He said no.


----------



## komorikun

I'm just glad I didn't have to take a crap while the landlord was working on my bathroom. Was kind of worried about that. Luckily Saturday was crapday. Felt like a week's worth of poop came out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Just got off the phone with my dad. As usual we talked about my sister extensively and as to why she never finds a job and why she keeps having financial crises. I take part in it also but he really starts getting nasty and some of his paranoia comes into it. Like he starts saying that my sister looks down on me and she looks down on him. How she thinks I just have some crappy job and she will eventually be making $150,000 year and then will help out me and my dad. Living in fantasy world basically. But he has said this about multiple people. How so and so (my sister, his sister, my mom's sister, my mom's old friends) looks down on him. But in reality their lives are crap, blah blah blah.
> 
> Then he starts bringing up old past. Talking about what my sister did when she was a teenager and in her early 20s. How she'd swindle money out of him and how she'd "borrow" money and never pay him back. Some of it may be true but his tone just gets to me after a while. So eventually it leads to us arguing. He starts going on and on about how he was so generous and kind to us....and I beg to disagree. I tell him that he should have kept the house and not moved us into Ann's one bedroom condo. And about how he kept threatening to cut me off financially while I was going to junior college. He claims that isn't true. Then he says that he would have paid for my education had I not left the country. Then I bring up the fact that when I came back one time at age 22 (had visa problems), he kicked me out of the apartment. I was staying in youth hostels for several months in LA. I had no place to stay. Then he gets all defensive and says why he should have paid $1600 a month for that house just in case his adult child might come back? Says that I lost my chance having at college being paid for by leaving the country. It was my fault. So I say that I felt like I was thrown in the trash and that he chose Ann over his own children.
> 
> Now I get a text saying:


 At least you don't have to live with him and depend on him anymore. One day my mom was having one of her random crazy days and got mad about something and threatened to dive headfirst through the living room window. And I could see it in her eyes that she meant it. So I just have to live with the thought of her snapping like that over nothing. I mean, of all the things. How do you go from an argument about what day of the week it is to a threat to jump through a window?

And she does this kind of random batty threatening because she knows it works. It freaks people out and shuts them down so she can say anything she wants and then cut the conversation off when she's done.

At any rate. It seems like your dad is just really tormenting you at this point with things he knows get to you. Or he just has zero empathy and thinks everything is about him.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just had the most random (and hilarious) memory from when I was like 12 or something.

I used to know this kid named Ken and he and I would hang out and do random 12 year old stuff. So we were kind of running along this path that ran alongside this garden and Ken tripped over a head of cabbage and hit the ground pretty hard. I stopped and turned to see if he was OK. He gets up with dirt all over him and yells "Stupid goddamn ****ing cabbage plant!" and grabs a piece of sharp metal (It appeared to be a piece of a screen door or something that was in roughly the shape of a sword) from a scrap pile nearby and starts chopping the cabbage while I'm standing there watching. 

So finally he's satisfied that he has made the cabbage pay for it's having been there and throws the metal piece to the side and walks away, leaving me standing there looking at the poor thing. :lol


----------



## Musicfan

****ing cabbage plants.


----------



## blue2

And you had to write this confession to help clear your conscience, cause the restless spirit of that murdered cabbage has haunted you since that terrible day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

nubly said:


> My sister is in her mid 40s and is getting a boob job. Must be having a midlife crisis.


I thought Brazilian Butt lofts are the in thing now...lol


----------



## Yer Blues

Miss my aunt from England already.


----------



## Euripides

Planet Earth is blue, and there's nothing I can do.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm worried my upstairs neighbor's sister has left. Her car hasn't been outside for several days. She stayed with him for a while a few years ago, and then last year she moved in and has been in the place since. I'm not sure if she's squatting and not contributing to rent or what, because I heard someone telling the guy he should kick her out for not contributing. She seems to have kept him in line as far as staying up late listening to his mix CDs, maybe even curtailing his drinking.


----------



## blue2

I wonder would a boob job help me ? I should make a poll maybe : /


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Hahahaha. How ironic! The guy of the stupid couple that moved in here at midnight to 2am just yelled out the window at the people (couple + 2 girls) in the 3 bedroom above them. Think they have some people over including that creature with the weird/annoying voice. He told them to shut up.
> 
> Only got a bit of the creature's voice. Can hear a bit at 0:11. I'll try again later.
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0S8q5aIDXlx


Wonder if the landlord knows that curly-haired girl moved into the 3 bedroom upstairs with those recently graduated kids upstairs. She is LOUD as all hell. Jumping, screaming, yelling. I googled her and her address is listed as here. Recently graduated from some crappy school in Iowa and is looking for a job here. Has an off-her rocker, probably has sucked a 1000 dicks look to her face. Saw her facebook.

And apparently that couple that lives across the hall...only the woman is on the lease. Pretty sure the landlord doesn't know about their little dog either. I already mentioned that though. Other than the moving in at 1am, they have been relatively quiet. Almost never hear the dog barking.


----------



## komorikun

30 minutes ago one of the them jumped up and down or something super loud. I then went to my balcony to glare at them and muttered loudly "stupid b____es." 

Interesting....now their blinds are closed (crazy curly-haired girl and her buddy the black girl) on that room. Their blinds are almost never closed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Went to the bathroom earlier and man. Something I ate really did not agree with me. About halfway through I heard my mom ask my dad what was that that smelled like rotten eggs. :lol

That's what she gets for going around sniffing the air.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My uncle & auntie both mentioned marriage & grandkids for my parents during my brief visit to their shop the other day


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have a golden pothos plant in the dining room. It's gotten pretty big but it occurs to me that I have never actually seen it growing. I only notice when I see new leaves.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I saw her again. I ran to the store to grab a couple of things (was out of coffee filters). Evidently the stockers at that store are given a specific area and pretty much stay there for awhile. I've seen her in that spot before and I thought I saw "the look" from her as I walked by. I wasn't sure though. I thought maybe it was just because she has a certain look about her that I find very appealing and maybe she noticed that I looked longer than I should have.

But it happened again today as I was walking by and I didn't even notice her until I glanced down the aisle to see which aisle it was. So this time I know I wasn't unconsciously looking too long. It's so random. As usual, I know that if she knew me she would be disgusted and hate me instantly but I can't help thinking anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just had the most random (and hilarious) memory from when I was like 12 or something.
> 
> I used to know this kid named Ken and he and I would hang out and do random 12 year old stuff. So we were kind of running along this path that ran alongside this garden and Ken tripped over a head of cabbage and hit the ground pretty hard. I stopped and turned to see if he was OK. He gets up with dirt all over him and yells "Stupid goddamn ****ing cabbage plant!" and grabs a piece of sharp metal (It appeared to be a piece of a screen door or something that was in roughly the shape of a sword) from a scrap pile nearby and starts chopping the cabbage while I'm standing there watching.
> 
> So finally he's satisfied that he has made the cabbage pay for it's having been there and throws the metal piece to the side and walks away, leaving me standing there looking at the poor thing. :lol


 I had another random memory about Ken. He and I became friends in the most random way ever. I remember that we had some extra time before the teacher came in or something and all the kids were goofing off and doing random things. Ken was sitting at his desk writing and I was just kind of off in a corner watching everything.

So some kid threw an inflatable ball about the size of a grapefruit and hit Ken in the head. And I remember this plain as day. Ken had sort of "puffy" hair that just kinda stood up on it's own and the ball seemed to just bounce right off his hair. His hair did not move. At all. And he just kind of stayed in the same position and looked like he didn't know how to react. :lol

I couldn't help but laugh. I don't know why I found that so funny but whatever it was about it just got me. And then I noticed he looked pissed off and I hoped he wouldn't do something so I apologized for laughing. After that, we started hanging out together for no apparent reason.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had another random memory about Ken. He and I became friends in the most random way ever. I remember that we had some extra time before the teacher came in or something and all the kids were goofing off and doing random things. Ken was sitting at his desk writing and I was just kind of off in a corner watching everything.
> 
> So some kid threw an inflatable ball about the size of a grapefruit and hit Ken in the head. And I remember this plain as day. Ken had sort of "puffy" hair that just kinda stood up on it's own and the ball seemed to just bounce right off his hair. His hair did not move. At all. And he just kind of stayed in the same position and looked like he didn't know how to react. :lol
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh. I don't know why I found that so funny but whatever it was about it just got me. And then I noticed he looked pissed off and I hoped he wouldn't do something so I apologized for laughing. After that, we started hanging out together for no apparent reason.


 Also, for something that started out as not even an attempt at making a friend, he was one of the few friends I had in that time period that I was still on good terms with when I moved away from there. He and I were friends during the same time period when all those other people were bullying me. Of course he was no help in that way because he was not a violent person (believe it or not after what he did to that cabbage :lol ). So he wanted nothing to do with that.

I had another "friend" in that time period named Roger who would just randomly go berserk and stab me multiple times in the leg with a pencil. I sat in the desk right behind him and he would just freak out and start doing that sometimes. I put up with it (I guess) because I had few friends and he was OK when he wasn't doing that. :lol


----------



## Yer Blues

Not sure why my back is acting up?


----------



## komorikun

Late in the evening I was snooping around on the computer at work. Was tired. Didn't feel like doing real work, so. We have folders where we can save stuff on. Public since anyone can look at them. Most people don't use them and instead save stuff on their remote desktop. Looked in one coworker's folder and saw her mom's death certificate. :shock Ugh. So that's why she had a leave of absence for a few weeks this year. I heard a rumor her mom was sick but that's it. Age 65, ovarian cancer. Even had the gory details of cause of death.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

My new(ish) car came with a month of sirius radio and they have a 90s channel. Sure takes this oldtimer back! I'm hearing songs I haven't thought about it years. I'll miss it when the month is up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hank Scorpio said:


> My new(ish) car came with a month of sirius radio and they have a 90s channel. Sure takes this oldtimer back! I'm hearing songs I haven't thought about it years. I'll miss it when the month is up.


 I pretty much stopped listening to new music sometime in the early to mid 90s (and wasn't really listening to most of what was out before that) anyway so I still have a lot of that stuff in a playlist and listen to it from time to time.


----------



## truant

I saw my IRL friend on the weekend and most of the music she played was from way back in the 90s and it was actually kind of weird to listen to. I hadn't heard some of it in 20+ years. I do listen to old stuff, but mostly late '60s-early '80s. The rest of the stuff I listen to is fairly new. I don't think I can enjoy 90s music anymore because I was deep in the closet back then so I just associate all that music with a very false/unreal version of myself. The stuff I heard as a child, and the stuff I listen to now, doesn't have those associations.


----------



## Musicfan

Its troubling a bit when people surrounding you are all a generation younger. Like even on this forum, most people seem younger than 30. I'm proud of my age though since mid 30s you've got some miles on by then. Not really a 30 something person in the head though.


----------



## DeliveryDude

It was my co-workers 32nd birthday yesterday and he was telling me about his wife and kids and how his wild days are long gone. Mentally I still feel like I'm 25 or so yet I'm 6 years older than this guy and am more convinced then ever that I will never feel comfortable enough to truly connect with another person. But, is that a bad thing? My genes just suck and changing them is impossible


----------



## zonebox

It is sort of a mind trip, to think that every single particle that consists of us, is as old as the universe. When people state their age, they have it a bit wrong... we are all old farts. That fingernail you trimmed off, that thing is billions of years old dudes.. perhaps older, it could be timeless! After you trim it off, it will break down and eventually become something else, perhaps one day the particles of your fingernail will be part of a tree, or even wander off to another galaxy. We were all here, a part of us were here when the Roman empire fell, we were all here when dinosaurs wandered the lands.. we have always been here, at least everything that constitutes the matter that makes us.. "us".. 

I know, it is all mindless and pointless to think about.. but I still find it interesting to think about.. and this is a random thought of the day thread.


----------



## truant

I have the mind of an 18-year-old in the body of a 90-year-old. Life is a cruel ****ing *****.


----------



## IcedOver

I need someone to smack some sense into me and make me have sex with this gorgeous married woman.


----------



## Citrine79

A few days away from turning 40 and I am not handling it well at all. Most definitely having a mid life crisis plus winter (which I also don’t handle well) has decided to come super early this year so now my yearly seasonal affective depression is kicking in on top of everything else. Going to one of my favorite places on earth this weekend and not sure I will be able to relax or enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

I'm done with facebook...


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


>


 :lol

?


----------



## Hank Scorpio

komorikun said:


>


Garbage Pail Kids need to make a comeback!


----------



## komorikun

Hank Scorpio said:


> Garbage Pail Kids need to make a comeback!


Yeah. I had a a little collection going on. They were kind of controversial at the time. Banned in certain schools. Didn't realize they were making fun of Cabbage Patch Kids. Looking at some now I can see how they would definitely not be considered pc.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> Yeah. I had a a little collection going on. They were kind of controversial at the time. Banned in certain schools. Didn't realize they were making fun of Cabbage Patch Kids. Looking at some now I can see how they would definitely not be considered pc.


The other day I was cleaning out all my 'storage areas' in my apartment and found a whole box of Garbage Pail Kids stickers (or cards...whatever they were). Probably have a couple hundred of them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You know your headphones are better than they need to be when you're watching a youtube video and someone is standing behind the person making the video breathing and you turn around to look back because it sounds like someone is breathing behind you. :serious:


----------



## Musicfan

Next year it'll be 15 years since the US version of The Office came out. And 15 years before it debuted was the year 1990. Crazy. It's interesting to think about time spans.


----------



## komorikun

I'm too tired after work to listen to more drama from my dad. The saga never ends. The saga of Ann, the Filipina nursing home director, and Ann's crazy schizophrenic daughter. It's emotionally taxing to listen to it. He gets all worked up every time the crazy daughter attempts to get into contact with him or the nursing home in an attempt to see Ann. Gets really upset and angry and rants and raves about how horrible the daughter is. Then he forwards all his long winded emails to the nursing home director and the lawyer to me and my sister. Ugh. 

Last night he was emailing the nursing home director at 1:30am. Then he forwarded that email to me. Oh god. I just don't care about Ann. It's true that she's crazy and shouldn't be around Ann since she wants to kidnap her and bring her home. But I just don't want to hear about it anymore. 

Anyways, I didn't answer his call and just texted him to say I'm too pooped for a call.


----------



## komorikun

> Hi [Nursing Home Director],
> 
> As I mentioned in my voicemail message yesterday afternoon, Ann's daughter claims you told she could visit Ann this week. I don't believe her version of her conversation with you.
> 
> I will email and call the attorney again as she ignores my instruction to her to communicate ONLY with my attorney. If she calls you again, please tell all communication must be with the lawyer.
> 
> There are several reasons why she must not visit Ann.
> 
> 1)She has a history of abuse and misbehavior towards Ann;
> 
> 2) Almost certainly she will be accompanied by her crack-addicted sister, who stole last year $2,000 worth of prescription drugs from Ann's condo. The sister is also mentally ill in addition to having dementia;
> 
> 3) The daughter will have a hysterical reaction to Ann's weight loss and other problems, which are understandable given Ann's numerous terminal progressive ailments. Ann is easily agitated by such hysteria and could suffer a heart attack and/or stroke as occurred when exposed to the other daughter's hysteria last year.
> 
> I am not up physically or emotionally to dealing with her behavior. If we cannot prevent the daughter from visiting, I
> WILL MOVE ANN TO ANOTHER NURSING HOME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> I will arrive by 11:30 AM today Wednesday November 13 to meet with you and BlahBlah.
> 
> Again thanks for all the hard work and excellent care by you and your staff.


.


----------



## funnynihilist

Musicfan said:


> Next year it'll be 15 years since the US version of The Office came out. And 15 years before it debuted was the year 1990. Crazy. It's interesting to think about time spans.


I don't people would watch The Office if it came out now. I somehow can't see them understanding the humor. They would be like well that's how people are supposed to act at work.


----------



## Musicfan

funnynihilist said:


> I don't people would watch The Office if it came out now. I somehow can't see them understanding the humor. They would be like well that's how people are supposed to act at work.


The humor of the show was a little risky for the time for broadcast TV if I remember right, but not enough to cause controversy. Like the episode Diversity Training when they had a lot of race based humor. I don't watch today's TV shows so can't really compare. Just heard of some like Grown-ish and Mixed-ish. The Office is already a bit dated since the cast was younger looking and they used tapes and flip phones. Still a gem of course.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> .


 If only your dad were as loyal to you as he is to your stepmonster. It's pretty bizarre when parents treat their own kids worse than they do people who aren't even related to them.


----------



## MCHB

Old memory but when my friend's daughter was really young she said to me "Hey Mat! Take the F out of 'way'"


...welp...I total fell for it and both her and her mom darn near herniated at my response to the challenge!


----------



## MCHB

Oh, man...I'm gonna be hurting tomorrow eh?


----------



## MCHB

ZOMG I'm wasted! I lost count but I'm probably around 16 or so beer in (and not american beer aka sex in a cannoe aka *****ing close to water!)


I'm feeling pretty good...tomorrow I won't be but eh!


----------



## MCHB

I'm apparently a mentor now and people look up to me!

Having said that this song is sick!


----------



## Boris Thatcher

I hope she is ok at the moment and its not too serious as in agood outcome. Could be crash related though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

I'll give your sister this much. She's resourceful. Most people probably would not be able to keep a roof over their head with no formal job.


----------



## blue2

My sister has been working part time in a bar, staying with "friends" or in hotels alot of the time, we don't really know, she was leeching off a married man she met who was 25 years her senior for a while till his wife found out, she's now talking about buying a 10k BMW even though she technically has no fixed abode & often doesn't have enough money for a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## komorikun

Then her favorite line if you say anything to her is: "What's it to you? You're not helping me."

When she says helping she means $$$ but won't admit it.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I didn't even see an advert up or anything and already someone has moved in to that dump!! Someone with a small U-haul moved in at midnight. Kind of interfered with my doing my laundry at midnight. Was half-way done and then I saw the uhaul truck. I do stuff late at night to avoid running into my neighbors. But at least they didn't wake me up at 10am.
> 
> Chunky girl in shorts and some young blonde guy. Hope not more college students. Kind of rude to do a move with furniture with stairs and all that at midnight.
> 
> So fast. Wonder if the landlord got lots of responses to the previous advert for the apartment below it.





komorikun said:


> Heard them talking and the door open and looked through the peephole. Their door is right across from mine. I saw the guy holding a small dog. The landlord here only allows cats.
> 
> I did see a different guy a couple weeks ago (lives on the other side of building) with a small dog a couple items. Reason why I saw is cause I could hear the dog making that huffing and puffing noise dogs make. Dogs seem to breathe very heavily. He was letting the dog use the front yard as a toilet.





komorikun said:


> Hahahaha. How ironic! The guy of the stupid couple that moved in here at midnight to 2am just yelled out the window at the people (couple + 2 girls) in the 3 bedroom above them. Think they have some people over including that creature with the weird/annoying voice. He told them to shut up.


Little things kind of tell you a bit about others' character. Went to check the laundry machines to see if they were occupied or not and that blonde girl was using the dryer. I went back down again after she brought up her stuff. Guess who left the light on in the laundry room and the basement? And also left a whole crap load of lint on the dryer screen? Ding dong obviously once again forgot a tissue in her laundry too. Forgetful or inconsiderate? I'm not sure. But the moving in at 1am, screaming at upstairs neighbor to shut up, hiding a dog and also possibly hiding a boyfriend from the landlord (not that I give a flying f**k about our slumlord).

Hmmm....:sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha

32 today, truly a part of this club now


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> 32 today, truly a part of this club now


Happy Birthday! :hb


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So, it's that delightful time again. I just went a couple of months ago to get my epilepsy prescriptions renewed. My doctor usually gives me 6 months worth but something got screwed up and one of my prescriptions got sent in for 3 months instead. And then he noticed my Depakote level is lower than it should be. Which makes sense because he accidentally changed it from the delayed release to the extended release and I started taking half of what I had been taking because you're only supposed to take the ER once a day. I figured it would be OK as long as I wasn't having seizures but I forgot that the bloodwork would change.

So now I have to go back after only a couple of months and I had to shoehorn the visit in between a couple of days when I have other crap going on. And I don't know how I'm going to explain the medication mixup to him without him getting agitated. He's nice when everything goes smoothly but he has a thick accent and gets really testy quick when things aren't routine. Or if he thinks you're not listening or questioning him he gets agitated. He kinda looks like the soup nazi too so there's that (Gee. Why would I be anxious?). :lol

Also sometimes he has good nurses and sometimes they're gruff and hard to get along with. And also there's this other doctor who works in the same office that I don't like and I usually can't get in and out of there without awkwardness with him.

Oh, in other news, my dad just now killed the new (couple months old) microwave by running it for 20 minutes with nothing in it.

So I'm sitting here writing this post and he comes to my door and says "The microwave is DEAD! It won't do nothing!"

So I go in there and look at it and I notice it's got potholders and stuff on top of it (which I told him over and over again not to put stuff on top of it because it needs to vent and he kept doing it). Then I noticed the ****ing thing was literally hot to the touch. Like 150 degrees hot. So I asked him why it was hot and he said it had been running. I looked inside and there was nothing in there. I asked him how long it ran with nothing in it and he said about 20 minutes. I asked him how that happened and he said he set the timer. So obviously, he thought he set the timer but actually set the microwave to run for 20 minutes and just let it sit there and burn itself out. :bash:bash:bash

Unbelievable

I wonder why it died? :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> Happy Birthday! :hb


Cheers!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh, in other news, my dad just now killed the new (couple months old) microwave by running it for 20 minutes with nothing in it.
> 
> So I'm sitting here writing this post and he comes to my door and says "The microwave is DEAD! It won't do nothing!"
> 
> So I go in there and look at it and I notice it's got potholders and stuff on top of it (which I told him over and over again not to put stuff on top of it because it needs to vent and he kept doing it). Then I noticed the ****ing thing was literally hot to the touch. Like 150 degrees hot. So I asked him why it was hot and he said it had been running. I looked inside and there was nothing in there. I asked him how long it ran with nothing in it and he said about 20 minutes. I asked him how that happened and he said he set the timer. So obviously, he thought he set the timer but actually set the microwave to run for 20 minutes and just let it sit there and burn itself out. :bash:bash:bash
> 
> Unbelievable
> 
> I wonder why it died? :lol


 Well, now that it's cooled down a bit, I plugged it in and the light and controls panel came on. So that's kind of a good sign. Gonna let it cool off some more before I try using it. But I'm kinda scared to. Even though what happened was probably a thermal circuit breaker or something. But hell. Even the GFI in the outlet it was plugged into was tripped. That's the level of "Help me! I'm overheating!" the entire circuit had to take.

Seems to still work. Just heated water. I just don't know if I trust it now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My chair is getting the brussels sprouts treatment tonight. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

This jobless drunk shut-in in the apartment above me, I don't know what is going on with him. I think he's going insane or is just so drunk that it's affecting his perceptions and causing hallucinations. His sister has stayed with him on and off over the past few years, and currently it's "off"; her car has been gone for several days. With her gone, he just sits and slurs to the empty air and on occasion sings, probably drunk as a skunk.

What concerns me is that he frequently pounds on the ground and yells "Knock it off!" or "Shut the fvck up!" Over the past few days he's done this even when I don't even have my TV on and am sitting reading. I have my set probably as loud as his, and I don't really hear his. Of course I watch movies that can get louder, but in the past he's never really pounded much over that. I'm not sure if he's hearing something in his head and thinks it's me or if someone next to or above him is making a racket. It wouldn't be the first time for the former. Years ago my previous neighbor on the same floor, an elderly lady, was hearing noises that nobody was making and even called the cops on me.

I went up and stood outside his door to listen to his slurred mumblings, and what I could make out is that he kept talking about "beat the sh!t out of you" or something. He's a nice guy and I've never had cross words with him in the very little I've talked to him over seven years. However, if in his insanity he thinks I'm making some weird racket and is telling this to others in the place or management, that's a problem. He and his sister have smoked in the place and it came down to my apartment. You're not allowed to smoke, but I've never contacted the management. Management has sent out several texts about not smoking and to turn in those who do. Maybe somebody else turned them in and he thinks it was me and is pissed and trying to be a stickler about noise rules; don't know. I watched _The Shining_ last night, and if this guy has cabin fever like Jack and comes after me with an axe, I might have a problem.


----------



## blue2

^ The joys of appartment living, you'd wonder how he can keep that up for years, where does rent money or booze money come from ? Unless his sister is keeping him, you might need to be a little more alert if he's strong enough to swing an axe.


----------



## IcedOver

blue2 said:


> ^ The joys of appartment living, you'd wonder how he can keep that up for years, where does rent money or booze money come from ? Unless his sister is keeping him, you might need to be a little more alert if he's strong enough to swing an axe.


I believe he's on disability (don't know what his issue is), so you and I are paying for him. He hasn't worked in the seven years he's been at the place, barely even goes outside. A liquor store is a hop, skip and a jump away, so that was probably a big attraction for him. If this guy came at me I could probably take him, though they say the mad have strength.


----------



## blue2

IcedOver said:


> If this guy came at me I could probably take him, though they say the mad have strength.


Yeah I think sometimes in losing sanity people's adrenaline glands get hardwired or something, paranoid, they get reduced to baser animal instincts, constantly in fight or flight mode.


----------



## MCHB

I recently completed basic first aid and I'm now the first aid guy on our crew yet I have yet to be issued a key to access the first aid room?


----------



## nubly

Finally fond a spa that does multiple services. I think I'll gift this to my fiance for xmas.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Man. Past week or so I have been feeling exhausted all the time. I have been trying to cut back on coffee so maybe that's it. Once I've had a cup I feel a little better. I was up for maybe half an hour today before I felt like I couldn't stay awake. (felt great when I first woke up but didn't last long). Finally succumbed and drank a cup of coffee and have been feeling better ever since.


----------



## andy1984

i get super annoyed over petty things. i guess i'm a petty person. those 2 flatmates didn't take keys when gone out, need me to let them in. leave a mess in the kitchen again. dishes undone, strewn everywhere. leave hair trimmings and pubic hairs around the bathroom. never clean. always talk late. squeaky door. leave front door wide open, never lock it. dirty footprints everywhere. stupid kids. i am an old man waving my stick at them angrily. damn kids. filthy kids. see to your own affairs. take responsibility for your mess. such anger.


all pettiness built up. a good excuse to not talk to them. a good excuse to be flawed and broken. justify my own weakness. idiotic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

First time in my life I got a random hankering for boiled cabbage. So I picked out a head of cabbage at the store (as I have never bought or cooked a cabbage before I had no idea if I was picking a good one or not so I just picked one that looked like I thought a cabbage should look).

Chopped it up and put it in the slow cooker with some onions and garlic and let it go for 6 hours. Got it out and ate a big serving of it with some chicken. Do not know why I never tried it before. I remember when I was a kid my grandmother used to boil cabbage and I thought it was the worst thing I'd ever smelled.


----------



## MCHB

Shaved my facial hair off on Sunday and went to the liquor store on my lunch break on Monday to get some brewskies for after work that night (which when I'd be off would technically be tuesday!) The lady behind the counter asked me for ID and I was both shocked and flattered! Without hesitation I fished out my wallet, started digging out my driver's license and proudly commented "Why certainly!" 

Her reply was priceless "Oh god...you're way older than I think you are, aren't you?" :haha


Made my day!


----------



## D'avjo

Need some ideas for 80's rock bands for fancy dress night out next Sat.


----------



## blue2

D'avjo said:


> Need some ideas for 80's rock bands for fancy dress night out next Sat.


Giant puffy wig with bandana, skin tight leopard print pants, electric guitar.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Little things kind of tell you a bit about others' character. Went to check the laundry machines to see if they were occupied or not and that blonde girl was using the dryer. I went back down again after she brought up her stuff. Guess who left the light on in the laundry room and the basement? And also left a whole crap load of lint on the dryer screen? Ding dong obviously once again forgot a tissue in her laundry too. Forgetful or inconsiderate? I'm not sure. But the moving in at 1am, screaming at upstairs neighbor to shut up, hiding a dog and also possibly hiding a boyfriend from the landlord (not that I give a flying f**k about our slumlord).
> 
> Hmmm....:sus


Hehehehe...I'll eat crow. My MP3 player went in the washing machine last night. Nearly went through the dry cycle too which would have been a disaster of melting plastic. Turned-on the dryer and heard some clunkety noise and thought it was my jacket's zipper, so went to go look. Nope, it was the MP3 player. :shock

:crying:

I bought it 2/22/2015 for $36. RIP Sandisk.:dead


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> Hehehehe...I'll eat crow. My MP3 player went in the washing machine last night. Nearly went through the dry cycle too which would have been a disaster of melting plastic. Turned-on the dryer and heard some clunkety noise and thought it was my jacket's zipper, so went to go look. Nope, it was the MP3 player. :shock
> 
> :crying:
> 
> I bought it 2/22/2015 for $36. RIP Sandisk.:dead


Get ya an Astell & Kern

https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/content/shop/subMain.asp?mcg=CG110000&mpos=0


----------



## komorikun

funnynihilist said:


> Get ya an Astell & Kern
> 
> https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/content/shop/subMain.asp?mcg=CG110000&mpos=0


OMG. That's the most expensive MP3 player I have ever seen.


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> OMG. That's the most expensive MP3 player I have ever seen.


Supposed to be very good and built like a tank


----------



## komorikun

funnynihilist said:


> Supposed to be very good and built like a tank


Would it survive the wash and dry cycle?


----------



## funnynihilist

komorikun said:


> Would it survive the wash and dry cycle?


Probably not, idk if anything would.


----------



## D'avjo

blue2 said:


> Giant puffy wig with bandana, skin tight leopard print pants, electric guitar.


I knew you were good for something B2 !

Was thinking brian may, but i dont think they even make wigs that ridiculous


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

I'm kinda thinking about a new MP3 player. Even though they're not the cool thing anymore, I was looking around on Amazon and they have some pretty nice looking ones for not a lot of money now. More than when I last bought one. What I wanted last time was an iPod (the one with the hard drive in it). I'm actually glad I got the solid state one now because way more durable.


----------



## MCHB

On one hand I'm clean shaven...on the other hand I haven't shaved my head for awhile and (mostly) have hair! :3 


Ironically when I'm clean shaven I can do an epic Walter (one of Jeff Dunham's puppets) impression so that's something ROFL!


----------



## blue2

My sister's friends aunt died a month ago & she's already buried, but the hospital rang her daughter yesterday to see if she wanted her mother's brain back as they had forget to put it back in her skull after the autopsy :doh.

What is the appropriate response to that " Why yes I wondered where that got too, please return it immediately I will keep it as a family heirloom" ....


----------



## MCHB

We're only allowed to have a goatee at work that fits within a respirator yet I'm kinda digging being clean shaven and being able to grow what hair I can and having shaved my head for ages it's ridiculously fun to run my fingers through my hair! Genetics leave me challenged in the top back but F it...Edmond Dantes eat your heart out!


----------



## blue2

Yes I also like being clean shaven & running my fingers through my hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

blue2 said:


> My sister's friends aunt died a month ago & she's already buried, but the hospital rang her daughter yesterday to see if she wanted her mother's brain back as they had forget to put it back in her skull after the autopsy :doh.
> 
> What is the appropriate response to that " Why yes I wondered where that got too, please return it immediately I will keep it as a family heirloom" ....


WTF... that's horrifying. :blank


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's 11:37 on a Tuesday. Hmmm


----------



## truant

blue2 said:


> My sister's friends aunt died a month ago & she's already buried, but the hospital rang her daughter yesterday to see if she wanted her mother's brain back as they had forget to put it back in her skull after the autopsy :doh.
> 
> What is the appropriate response to that " Why yes I wondered where that got too, please return it immediately I will keep it as a family heirloom" ....


Idk which is more amazing: the fact that it happened, or the fact that they called.

"Let's double-down on this egregious error. We haven't made quite enough of a mess of things."


----------



## blue2

@truant .. I think the deceased might have died from a brain aneurysm so maybe they kept it for a while for study purposes, students etc, but either way they should have got rid of it & nobody would have been any wiser, how can you misplace a brain.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm thinking my upstairs neighbor isn't just drunk but that he's going out of his gourd. I know he's a total stinking drunk, but I wonder if mental illness or some head injury might be the reason he's on disability. I've barely talked with him in seven years. He starts pounding on the ground with increasing hardness at random moments. Then yesterday I heard him saying "LEAVE ME THE FVCK ALONE! LEAVE ME THE FVCK ALONE! LEAVE ME THE FVCK ALONE!" and punctuating each word with a pound on the ground. I assume that in his mania this is intended for me because why would he keep pounding on my ceiling? At the time he pounds I'm downstairs dozing off, then I heard him again when I was waking up this morning. Either it's for me or he has an entire scenario going in his head complete with people who aren't present.


----------



## komorikun

My dad hung up the phone on me again. He started started talking with glee about how he ripped off some company by pretending he didn't get the package. Some $2,000 camera lens. I got disgusted with him and said I couldn't believe he did such a thing and that Ann had rubbed off on him obviously(she's a shoplifter with a perfect credit score). He got pissed and hung up the phone. He's an awful person.


----------



## komorikun

At like 2am last night I heard some weird ringing sound on my phone. No one ever calls me at that hour. Well hardly anyone calls me period. It was my ex (hispanic) from like a long time Facebook calling me from Japan. I didn't even know you could do that on Facebook. He doesn't have my phone number. Looked at his profile today. OMG. Has like 1,000 friends, mostly women. He's turned into some middle-aged lecher.

Same as my other ex, Japanese guy. Zillions of Facebook friends, mostly attractive women that he has never met. Turned into a *sukebe jiji*.


----------



## RedHouse

Be a good human


----------



## IcedOver

When I'm talking online with someone in any romantic type of conversation, text speak and/or poor grammar are total turn-offs. Doesn't anybody know how to express themselves today? A woman replied to my ad today. The first few messages were full of "ur" for "your" and "N" for "and" but were intelligible. I asked her to tell me about herself, and this is what she wrote:

"I'm five (pound symbol)725 34C long black hair hazel eyes out from Florida and here it just means that couple years ago my mom passed away athletic field"

To use her language, WTF?!? So is she 725 pounds or 5'7" and 25 pounds, and what does an athletic field have to do with anything?


----------



## blue2

Do you ever sleep ?


----------



## komorikun

Hope that perfume I ordered really does smell like the one I really want. Some people online claim it's a good dupe. Pretty cheap so no big deal if it's not.The one I want got discontinued like 10 years ago. Some people still sell it on Ebay for outrageous prices but kind of dubious of 10 year old perfume sold by randoms.


----------



## IcedOver

I can't decide whether I want to take the Death Nut Challenge. I did the Paqui One Chip Challenge a few months ago and did fine with it even though I puked about 90 minutes later. The Death Nut Challenge, though, sounds worse depending on who you ask or who reviewed it. Instead of just one chip it's five levels of increasingly hot peanuts, with the highest being coated with pure capsaicin crystals which have 13,000,000 Scoville heat units.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If we ever develop actual AI, wouldn't it be unethical to put it in (say) a refrigerator? What would a refrigerator do with all that spare time and processing power?


----------



## IcedOver

I've been having this issue lately where people can't hear me when I talk. Sometimes I tend to mumble, yes, but even when I make an effort like at a work meeting, sometimes people can't hear me. My voice, depending on a few factors, sometimes is a bass that to me is loud or resonant if I'm putting any force behind it. However, it must not be getting through to others or gets drowned among higher tones. Just today at a work meeting, I was talking to a brand-new employee, a woman of perhaps 60-65. She had to strain to hear me, put a hand by her ear, even though I was six feet away max. This was when I thought I was projecting fine. A guy who was even further away but who has a thin, high voice she had no issue with. Don't know.


----------



## Paul

WillYouStopDave said:


> If we ever develop actual AI, wouldn't it be unethical to put it in (say) a refrigerator? What would a refrigerator do with all that spare time and processing power?


For ethical problems to arise, we have to develop artificial emotions. Without emotions, the AI can't suffer or be restless or angry. As long as we're programming the emotions, we might as well make it derive pleasure from lounging about in refrigerators.


----------



## IcedOver

This is a good lesson about procrastination. My photo ID (not a driver's license) expired a few months ago and I've been lazy about renewing it. I booked and paid for a Greyhound ticket for a short trip tomorrow not taking into account that a photo ID might be required to board. In the past on the two round trips I've taken with Greyhound, I have not recalled being asked for my ID, but I'm not sure. 

Looking more into it online, it appears that a valid photo ID is required. I won't be able to renew it before tomorrow because it requires a camera card to be sent in the mail. I booked a Greyhound ticket outbound and a Megabus ticket inbound. So rather than getting to the gate and being told I can't board and dealing with that embarrassment, I'm likely not even going to go, meaning I'm out about $125. It's not a new feeling, but I'm very disappointed with myself.


----------



## nubly

We're debating on whether we should buy a new house or not. Housing costs have skyrocketed by we've build so much equity that it should allow us to have the same mortgage payment that we have now. Plus, we'll get out of the HOA and hopefully we can find one of hose rare one story house. Only thing is we have to spend money on replacing the carpet, sliding door and bath door.


----------



## Musicfan

I got a smokin' deal on a 5 string fretless bass this year and opened it up because of no sound output and I discover it has active pickups! Sweet. Just needed a new 9v battery. The EMG pickups are worth about what I paid for it. It's such a nice looking bass, an Ibanez with candy apple red finish.


----------



## nubly

Last month was our 11 year anniversary and I forgot about it. Not in the dog house though because she forgot too. Firs time we both have forgotten it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Musicfan said:


> I got a smokin' deal on a 5 string fretless bass this year and opened it up because of no sound output and I discover it has active pickups! Sweet. Just needed a new 9v battery. The EMG pickups are worth about what I paid for it. It's such a nice looking bass, an Ibanez with candy apple red finish.


Lucky you! I really want a fretless myself


----------



## Musicfan

Canadian Brotha said:


> Lucky you! I really want a fretless myself


I think this was a custom one, because I couldn't find the model being offered as fretless. Yeah it's very nice playing, softer than a traditional bass. Also more challenging because you have to watch your fingers carefully. Not complaining of course, it's a great experience that every bass player should try. Probably going to get a wall mount for it someday.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Hope that perfume I ordered really does smell like the one I really want. Some people online claim it's a good dupe. Pretty cheap so no big deal if it's not.The one I want got discontinued like 10 years ago. Some people still sell it on Ebay for outrageous prices but kind of dubious of 10 year old perfume sold by randoms.


I don't know if I like it. Bit old fashioned. Doesn't smell like Tendre Poison really. But it is freaking powerful!! OMG. One spritz on my chest and 










I'm gonna bomb out my coworkers tomorrow!!! :teeth


----------



## IcedOver

The other day I went on the bus trip I thought I couldn't do because of no ID. I was told by customer service that it would be at the discretion of the person who took my ticket, but they didn't ask for my ID anyway. I went to NYC to view an art gallery exhibition of David Lynch's dark and absurd paintings (my favorite is called "Ricky Finds Out He Has Sh!t for Brains"). 

I was anticipating the bus to stop in Philadelphia as it did the last time I went to NYC, getting us to NYC after 6:00 a.m. and leaving me four hours to kill before the art gallery opened. Instead, they split up the NYC and Philadelphia people onto two buses, shaving two hours off the trip and getting me to Times Square at 4:30 a.m. That was not fun. Not too many people, and I didn't know what weirdness or criminality is going on or what they think I as a single guy alone am doing traipsing around Times Square at that hour. I strolled all over the place for hours (I took a bus back ten hours later). The downside is that I think from all that sitting, I have a hemorrhoid (hopefully that's the only cause).


----------



## komorikun

Bumping into coworkers at the supermarket is so surreal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Bumping into coworkers at the supermarket is so surreal.


 You think that's bad? There was a woman who lived upstairs from us for many years (she just moved a couple of years ago). I had noted that she was attractive but she was attractive in a generic kind of way that I didn't automatically recognize her when I saw her. So a year or so after she moved out, I saw my dad talking to this hot chick at the store and I was like "What the hell? Who is that?". Turns out it was her and I had no idea.

There is an old lady who also lives around here who got into an argument with me over propping the door open with a rock while carrying the groceries in (because it closes and locks every time you go in or out and carrying 300 pounds of groceries in and unlocking the door every time is tedious as hell and sucks when you have a bad back). I saw her at the store one day and recognized her but just walked by and gave her a look. :lol


----------



## komorikun

My dad has gone even more bat-sh*t crazy with his conspiracy theories and wacko political beliefs. Now he's been racist for a long while. Hates blacks, hispanics, Jews (especially), gays, etc. He used to be liberal. Still is an atheist. Always had paranoid personality disorder but he's gotten really wacky since turning 50 or so. Believes in some weird conspiracy theory that jews and the minorities are out to get the white non-jews. And some horrible thing is going to happen anytime now. The economy is going to tank blah blah. Also apparently thinks global warming is bull**** and sends me links to some crackpot scientists' websites. But everyday he's complain about how hot Ann's condo is. "90 in the kitchen today!" Says it's because the sun is somehow stronger. Lately he will get annoyed with my sister and go on and on about millennials. Millennials this, millennials that. Victimhood blah blah blah. 

The newest one is he said that women should have never gotten the right to vote and said some wacko stuff about women. Sometimes I wonder how he functions when he is so freaking crazy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

My dad watches this lunatic named Paul Begley. I mean, he literally spends hours out of every day watching this guy rant and rave. He's been doing that for years. All I hear all day long is that man screaming. It's weird because my dad isn't really like that but that's what he does for entertainment. :lol

I have tried to get him to watch documentaries about science and nature and engineering and so forth just to kinda pull him back into reality but if I subscribe him to Youtube channels that are more rational and reality based, he just ignores them.


----------



## komorikun

*Turns out it was $1,000 what with all the late fees and foreclosure fee. She had not paid for October, November, or December. * Still has not paid for January.

The stuff was on some online auction. There were no bids on her auction, LOL. I guess because none of it looks valuable and the auction winner has to remove everything from the storage room and possibly have to pay for the disposal. I could tell which one was hers when I went online because of the dresser. Oh god. It's one of the more expensive spaces. Large. 10 feet by 12 feet. Mostly boxes but 3 pieces of furniture, an exercise bike. Everything in disarray.

She is a disaster. She went there today. Supposedly once it gets to that stage you have to pay in person and can't pay online. She couldn't find my book box even though I told her that was one of the stipluations.

I talked to our dad. We got to get her to California to stay in Ann's living room. She is not taking care of business. Not paying for her storage room, not living in a normal living situation, not going to her medical appointments even though the the appointments and medicine is all free with the medicaid. She lies for months on end and says everything is going fine until the sh*t hits the fan like yesterday. All of a sudden "I need $1,000 by tomorrow or {HORRIBLE THING WILL HAPPEN}.


----------



## blue2

Horrible thing !?!?


----------



## firestar

It's amazing how some things can seem so clear to you but other people don't even consider them. I finally came clean with my mom about how it worries me that I'm eventually going to be responsible for my older brother's care (over text, of course, because I can't handle these kinds of conversations in person).

Mom: "I'm structuring things so that in a worst case scenario, everyone is taken care of appropriately by me. No need or expectation for a sibling to be responsible for another sibling."

Me: "You can't possible believe that you can provide for [older brother] for the rest of his natural life. If that's true, then I'm quitting my job tomorrow."

Mom: "Checkmate."

It baffles me that she's never thought about what life is going to be like long-term for us, after she's gone. Sure, she could live for a long time. We thought my dad would live for a long time, too.

I didn't have the heart to tell her that my siblings and I have discussed what's going to happen to older brother for years and years, long enough for us to reach a consensus that my younger sister would take charge because she's the only one on reasonably good terms with him.

I doubt that's going to happen now, though. It's not fair to younger sister. I'll end up with him. Hopefully my mom is finally going to stop sticking her head in the sand about his situation.


----------



## nubly

firestar said:


> It's amazing how some things can seem so clear to you but other people don't even consider them. I finally came clean with my mom about how it worries me that I'm eventually going to be responsible for my older brother's care (over text, of course, because I can't handle these kinds of conversations in person).
> 
> Mom: "I'm structuring things so that in a worst case scenario, everyone is taken care of appropriately by me. No need or expectation for a sibling to be responsible for another sibling."
> 
> Me: "You can't possible believe that you can provide for [older brother] for the rest of his natural life. If that's true, then I'm quitting my job tomorrow."
> 
> Mom: "Checkmate."
> 
> It baffles me that she's never thought about what life is going to be like long-term for us, after she's gone. Sure, she could live for a long time. We thought my dad would live for a long time, too.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell her that my siblings and I have discussed what's going to happen to older brother for years and years, long enough for us to reach a consensus that my younger sister would take charge because she's the only one on reasonably good terms with him.
> 
> I doubt that's going to happen now, though. It's not fair to younger sister. I'll end up with him. Hopefully my mom is finally going to stop sticking her head in the sand about his situation.


I'm assuming your older brother has some type of disability? If so he should qualify for Medicare and be able to live in a group home off that.


----------



## firestar

nubly said:


> I'm assuming your older brother has some type of disability? If so he should qualify for Medicare and be able to live in a group home off that.


He has ADD, which was managed with medication until he stopped taking it in college. He also has some kind of emotional disorder. Not SA, but anger issues and possibly depression.

He was doing fine until he graduated from college. He got good grades when he was in college and even worked as a residential advisor in his dorm. But after that, he never got a full-time job. My parents tried things with him, including offering to pay for therapy, but nothing ever stuck.

I've fought with my mom about his situation for years. She hasn't taken any of my suggestions. She should have been thinking about his long-term future, but she clearly hasn't. He lives with her and she pays for everything. I don't think she's ever really considered the long-term consequences for the rest of us, when she's not going to be around to support him anymore.


----------



## blue2

My mother went to a bar last night, she's big into dancing, country music nights etc it was extra busy because of Nye celebrations I guess.

But at 1am the man dancing next to her dropped dead from a suspected heart attack, couldn't be resuscitated, quite a shock, New year celebrations cut short.


----------



## komorikun

I don't know what you do with people who aren't full-blown disabled (schizophrenia, mental retardation, etc.) but can't seem to be able to support themselves either. It's often hard to tell if they are just being lazy/avoidant and don't want to do the horrid 9 to 5 grind or are they are truly unable to hold down a job. 

Sh*t. If my dad had kept the house and was more indulgent, I might be still living at home sponging off him. The whole job application/interview process is hard on normal people but it was truly horrific with my social anxiety and extreme social awkwardness. I hate talking to strangers much less strangers that are judging me and making me try to prove that I'm the best candidate and should pick me out of all the other competing candidates. If a normal person with my qualifications went on maybe 5 interviews, they'd get a job. I have to do like 20+ and over 100 online applications to find a job. I weird out most people in person. 

Working 40 hours a week is very tiring and jobs are often stressful with all their demands. I have chronic jet lag because naturally I wake up at noon. So I'm out of it mentally 1-2 days a week.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I don't know what you do with people who aren't full-blown disabled (schizophrenia, mental retardation, etc.) but can't seem to be able to support themselves either. It's often hard to tell if they are just being lazy/avoidant and don't want to do the horrid 9 to 5 grind or are they are truly unable to hold down a job.
> 
> Sh*t. If my dad had kept the house and was more indulgent, I might be still living at home sponging off him. The whole job application/interview process is hard on normal people but it was truly horrific with my social anxiety and extreme social awkwardness. I hate talking to strangers much less strangers that are judging me and making me try to prove that I'm the best candidate and should pick me out of all the other competing candidates. If a normal person with my qualifications went on maybe 5 interviews, they'd get a job. I have to do like 20+ and over 100 online applications to find a job. I weird out most people in person.
> 
> Working 40 hours a week is very tiring and jobs are often stressful with all their demands. I have chronic jet lag because naturally I wake up at noon. So I'm out of it mentally 1-2 days a week.


I hate interviewing, too. It sucks.

I also think there's a lot of luck involved in job searching. I stumbled into what I'm doing now. I had no idea about anything and no real guidance except for Google. Thankfully, I completed a certification program that's in high demand. I had no idea when I decided to go for it, but it's probably the reason I got hired at my current job because the interview went terribly.

I might have been tempted to live at home, too, but I can't stand living with my older brother. He's always treated me horribly. I guess it's kind of ironic that his emotional abuse motivated me to move out and get a job, so that one day I can take care of him.


----------



## 0589471

firestar said:


> It's amazing how some things can seem so clear to you but other people don't even consider them. I finally came clean with my mom about how it worries me that I'm eventually going to be responsible for my older brother's care (over text, of course, because I can't handle these kinds of conversations in person).
> 
> Mom: "I'm structuring things so that in a worst case scenario, everyone is taken care of appropriately by me. No need or expectation for a sibling to be responsible for another sibling."
> 
> Me: "You can't possible believe that you can provide for [older brother] for the rest of his natural life. If that's true, then I'm quitting my job tomorrow."
> 
> Mom: "Checkmate."
> 
> It baffles me that she's never thought about what life is going to be like long-term for us, after she's gone. Sure, she could live for a long time. We thought my dad would live for a long time, too.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell her that my siblings and I have discussed what's going to happen to older brother for years and years, long enough for us to reach a consensus that my younger sister would take charge because she's the only one on reasonably good terms with him.
> 
> I doubt that's going to happen now, though. It's not fair to younger sister. I'll end up with him. Hopefully my mom is finally going to stop sticking her head in the sand about his situation.


I'm sorry Firestar :squeeze I feel like I can relate to some of those concerns myself. My younger brother is unable to live independently, and has different things going on that he can't be permitted to drive a vehicle and even the state declined help because he tested too suicidal and "liable", whatever that means. I can't remember what it was for, some kind of assistance to help him find work or something. It was just very upsetting for my mom when that happened, to realize just how bad off he was.

I always feel like someday I'll be responsible for him too, and I'm not sure what kind of plans my mom has to help him. It's like sometimes we get too busy focusing on the day to day, we forget that we're not immortal. Every time I try to talk to her about it, she shuts down and gets too emotional and insists it's not my concern. But being told not to worry about it, with nothing else to back it up, doesn't really change how I feel about it. I love my brother, and will end up stepping in if anything happens. I know my sister won't do it. I've even found myself sharing this with my fiancé as a sort of 'it may end up happening' scenario, and I could tell he wasn't thrilled but he knows how things are and said we'd figure something out and he'd have no issue giving him a place to stay in the meantime.

It's just unfortunate that the burden kind of shifts to us because the parent couldn't make up their mind or make the proper moves to help out. I think I'm going to have to look into some things myself for my brother in the future, since my mom keeps saying she "will get around to" doing it, but how things have been so far, it's not likely.

I did read about a housing community and a program for people like my brother, but I wonder if he'd qualify. We haven't had much luck with that so far, but it's good to check into options at least.

Wishing you the best with this too :squeeze


----------



## unemployment simulator

this is probably more relevant to a 40+ discussion, but I am considering trt again... I spoke to family about this around a year ago and sisters bf who is a personal trainer said it wasn't a good idea. in his words he said he's seen people ruined by taking testosterone. I bought a pack to test my t levels which I still haven't got around to posting off, I tried their needle thing to draw blood and it was fecking useless! couldn't get any blood out of my finger from it. so i'm gonna have to get an actual proper needle to do this or just take the kit to the doctors?


----------



## unemployment simulator

komorikun said:


> I don't know what you do with people who aren't full-blown disabled (schizophrenia, mental retardation, etc.) but can't seem to be able to support themselves either. It's often hard to tell if they are just being lazy/avoidant and don't want to do the horrid 9 to 5 grind or are they are truly unable to hold down a job.
> 
> Sh*t. If my dad had kept the house and was more indulgent, I might be still living at home sponging off him. The whole job application/interview process is hard on normal people but it was truly horrific with my social anxiety and extreme social awkwardness. I hate talking to strangers much less strangers that are judging me and making me try to prove that I'm the best candidate and should pick me out of all the other competing candidates. If a normal person with my qualifications went on maybe 5 interviews, they'd get a job. I have to do like 20+ and over 100 online applications to find a job. I weird out most people in person.
> 
> Working 40 hours a week is very tiring and jobs are often stressful with all their demands. I have chronic jet lag because naturally I wake up at noon. So I'm out of it mentally 1-2 days a week.


I don't know what its like for others but for me my attempts at working full time long term have all been a failure, I did that all through my teens and 20s, literally tried anything I could get. it didn't get easier, I didn't feel less anxiety the longer I was there. 
I am currently doing part time because it's all I can handle. I tried doing a more normal routine lately in the hopes that I could get myself into work and I just overwhelmed myself. it's depressing as hell sometimes because I want to make a living with what I earn and I am not lazy, I wouldn't walk everywhere and go to the gym if I was,sometimes I work on personal creative projects all day every day non stop. for someone in my position I literally have to earn ****ing loads to get myself anywhere off my own work. if someone could give me a job where I didn't speak to anyone and was left alone I would definitely try it. but no job advisor I have seen in the last god knows how long has been able to help there. all the ones I am seeing lately say to me "yes but that type of job isn't tackling the problem of social anxiety, it's running away from it" :roll
I didn't want to be rude to the guy but he really didn't get it. I can't fix the anxiety, exposure therapy doesn't work, it never has done. in fact, it probably makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## Musicfan

Need to find a lightweight midi keyboard for practicing music in bed.


----------



## firestar

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry Firestar :squeeze I feel like I can relate to some of those concerns myself. My younger brother is unable to live independently, and has different things going on that he can't be permitted to drive a vehicle and even the state declined help because he tested too suicidal and "liable", whatever that means. I can't remember what it was for, some kind of assistance to help him find work or something. It was just very upsetting for my mom when that happened, to realize just how bad off he was.
> 
> I always feel like someday I'll be responsible for him too, and I'm not sure what kind of plans my mom has to help him. It's like sometimes we get too busy focusing on the day to day, we forget that we're not immortal. Every time I try to talk to her about it, she shuts down and gets too emotional and insists it's not my concern. But being told not to worry about it, with nothing else to back it up, doesn't really change how I feel about it. I love my brother, and will end up stepping in if anything happens. I know my sister won't do it. I've even found myself sharing this with my fiancé as a sort of 'it may end up happening' scenario, and I could tell he wasn't thrilled but he knows how things are and said we'd figure something out and he'd have no issue giving him a place to stay in the meantime.
> 
> It's just unfortunate that the burden kind of shifts to us because the parent couldn't make up their mind or make the proper moves to help out. I think I'm going to have to look into some things myself for my brother in the future, since my mom keeps saying she "will get around to" doing it, but how things have been so far, it's not likely.
> 
> I did read about a housing community and a program for people like my brother, but I wonder if he'd qualify. We haven't had much luck with that so far, but it's good to check into options at least.
> 
> Wishing you the best with this too :squeeze


Thanks, Butterfly  I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through. My mom is definitely less defensive than she's been in the past, but she was still a little defensive when we talked about it yesterday. She kept saying that there was only so much she could do. But I think that's the wrong way of looking at it. She's starting from the premise that she needs to do more to motivate him to get a full-time job. I think it's been eleven years and maybe we need to think about more realistic options, like starting him on medication and looking into government assistance.

I've never understood the "it's not your concern" argument. Thankfully my mom has mostly dropped that because the reality is that if something happens to her, then it will be my concern. I'm not my mom - I make enough for myself and my cat, but supporting another person would be tough. My brother would probably step up, but 1) we make about the same salary and 2) we'd be looking at supporting two extra people (younger sister is also living at home and unemployed). The numbers don't add up.


----------



## komorikun

I'm sure her borderline personality disorder is a big part of this problem. She's unreasonably optimistic- if she just had a normal, quiet room in a central area, she could finally be able to focus on work and make a decent living. Only problem is she doesn't have the money to rent said room. Then she gets super down and borderline suicidal when she is super el-broko and nothing is working out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm sure her borderline personality disorder is a big part of this problem. She's unreasonably optimistic- if she just had a normal room in a central area, she could make a decent living and finally be able to focus on work. Only problem is she doesn't have the money to rent said room. Then she gets super down and borderline suicidal when she is super el-broko and nothing is working out.


 If she's unreasonable when she's optimistic, isn't she being reasonable when she's very pessimistic?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> If she's unreasonable when she's optimistic, isn't she being reasonable when she's very pessimistic?


She is unreasonable in both cases. When she is overly optimistic it's ....any moment now she is going to find a great job or figure out some scheme to make good money.

Then when she's pessimistic it's often borderline suicidal or outright suicidal. You know, it's the end of world, blah blah. "I'm dead inside. I don't feel well. I'm in so much pain and have been through so much. No one understands. No one loves me. I'm all on my own. It's just so hard."


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She is unreasonable in both cases. When she is overly optimistic it's ....any moment now she is going to find a great job or figure out some scheme to make good money.
> 
> Then when she's pessimistic it's often borderline suicidal or outright suicidal. You know, it's the end of world, blah blah. "I'm dead inside. I don't feel well. I'm in so much pain and have been through so much. No one understands. No one loves me. I'm all on my own. It's just so hard."


 What would be reasonable?


----------



## blue2

Sounds a bit like my sister if so there is no reasonable or happy medium, here's just an example of the screwed up crap she does.

So she's alergic to bee stings & got stung back at the end of the summer, we were slow to react getting help cause we didn't know her reaction would be so severe but we got her help, antihistamine etc she then goes into a rant about us not reacting quick enough & going to let her die.

Then two weeks later she got drunk & was standing on a bridge at 1am threatening to jump off & drown herself.

I'm like why not let the bee sting do its thing 2 weeks ago & save you the bother, it's ridiculous.


----------



## IcedOver

It was an okay holiday season as far as nothing being glaringly bad, but I was never less into the "Christmas spirit" than I was this year. I'm just feeling really down overall - unmotivated and procrastinating and sick of my job. My sleeping and eating habits have been bad too. Plus I messed up a (stupid) OCD ritual centered around the turning new year, and it's sticking in my craw, a mental black spot on anything I've been doing over the past few days.


----------



## firestar

My younger sister kind of has her head in the sand, too. I emailed my siblings with concerns over my older brother's situation and her response was, basically, "Don't worry about it. I'll handle everything." 

She has maybe a few thousand dollars in the bank. She's living at home and has been unemployed for the past 7 months. She worked for two years and could probably get a good job if she tried (or at least part-time work), but our dad's death hit her hard and I don't think she's ready to work again yet. She's resisted every suggestion and offer of help. 

There just isn't any way she could support him. Even a few years from now, she probably won't have saved that much. We're living in an expensive area, and she doesn't even have her own car to get around. Car payments, student loan payments (if she wants to get a graduate degree, which I know she's considering), utilities, rent . . . that all adds up. I have no idea how she expects to support another person - not just in the near future, but even further out.


----------



## truant

komorikun said:


> I don't know what you do with people who aren't full-blown disabled (schizophrenia, mental retardation, etc.) but can't seem to be able to support themselves either. It's often hard to tell if they are just being lazy/avoidant and don't want to do the horrid 9 to 5 grind or are they are truly unable to hold down a job.


Well, if these people end up homeless, as they often do if they're not supported by their parents, it's probably not laziness. Homelessness is a pretty big stick. It cuts your life expectancy by about half and exposes you to repeated infections, violence, and malnutrition. Not to mention social ostracism, shame, etc. You have to be pretty ****ing dysfunctional to 'prefer' being homeless to having a job, no matter how much working sucks. But most of those people don't qualify for disability. They have things like GAD, SAD, PTSD, OCD, bipolar, and personality disorders, none of which will get you disability, and they fall into the grey area between "full-blown disabled" and "can get and keep a job". Our culture deals with people like that by letting them be homeless. And then we excuse our behavior by calling them lazy.

Which is not to say that there aren't 'lazy' people, and that some of them don't sponge off their parents, but simple laziness does not lead a person to destroy their own life. If I end up homeless, it won't be because I'm lazy, but because it's much harder for me to function than it is for a normal person. I spend almost all my time doing research, writing, or editing because freelance work of that nature is the one kind of work that I can do. And even that isn't easy for me. When I wake up every morning, the first thing I have to do is ride out the wave of suicidal ideation. If I'm lucky enough not to have bad vertigo or a migraine, which I get multiple days a week, and I managed to get more than 2 or 3 hours of sleep after my insomnia and nightmares, I might be able to work for a few hours. Even if I could get hired (which is very dubious, considering it took me several years and several hundred applications to get my first non-temp job and I'm even less hirable now) I'd be calling in sick all the time, I'd be dead on my feet when I was there, and I'd have to worry about constant discrimination and harassment for being a visibly transgender person. At my last job, my OCD was triggered constantly by customers, which led to panic attacks. And at my age (almost 50) I have to worry about actual heart attacks. The stress of my last job destroyed my health (gastro issues) and made me completely miserable. I couldn't sleep at all if I had to open the next day and had trouble eating a lot of days because of the nausea. A few weeks of being back in that kind of environment and I won't be able to fight my suicidal urges any longer.

If I have to live like that, frankly, my life is not worth living. It's barely worth living as it is. It's not like I'm ever going to have a family or a relationship or friends or a social life or make something of myself. I have nothing to look forward to. So when I tell my therapist that if I have to go back to working in retail I'm just going to kill myself I'm not being melodramatic. My disabilities make trying to live like that far too painful for me and the pain more than cancels out any kind of enjoyment I might be able to squeeze out of life outside of work. It becomes a simple cost/benefit calculation for me and the rational thing to do at that point is to take my own life.

Anyway, I'll stop ranting now.


----------



## IcedOver

My job has not been going well this year. I started it in 2000 when Clinton was still president (my god). Just can't take it any longer.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

komorikun said:


> I don't know what you do with people who aren't full-blown disabled (schizophrenia, mental retardation, etc.) but can't seem to be able to support themselves either. It's often hard to tell if they are just being lazy/avoidant and don't want to do the horrid 9 to 5 grind or are they are truly unable to hold down a job.
> 
> Sh*t. If my dad had kept the house and was more indulgent, I might be still living at home sponging off him. The whole job application/interview process is hard on normal people but it was truly horrific with my social anxiety and extreme social awkwardness. I hate talking to strangers much less strangers that are judging me and making me try to prove that I'm the best candidate and should pick me out of all the other competing candidates. If a normal person with my qualifications went on maybe 5 interviews, they'd get a job. I have to do like 20+ and over 100 online applications to find a job. I weird out most people in person.
> 
> Working 40 hours a week is very tiring and jobs are often stressful with all their demands. I have chronic jet lag because naturally I wake up at noon. So I'm out of it mentally 1-2 days a week.


I'm lazy, know I have avoidant personality disorder, don't want to do a single day of anything I don't want to do again, and know I can't hold down a job. I would have to literally be forced into work to go back. So I don't want to work and don't think I could maintain it if I did get back into work, because I never could before.

Without the financial support and support from family I get I don't know what would happen to me. I'd either find the strength to look after myself properly or end up committing suicide. Can't really give an answer unless the **** hit the fan and I was in the actual situation.

I struggle with thinking I could go back to work because if you met me you'd think I was normal and confident, but the only reason I'm like that is because I'm around the right people or right situation, so I am somewhat normal and confident. I look at myself in the mirror and what I see looking back at me is a strong man, and I feel like that in some ways, but feel dependent like a child too. I can fool people into them believing I'm something I partly am, because I do partly feel like a man. But part of me is not a man.

I then think about the reality of properly, truly coping and looking after myself and I'm like. "**** that"

Far too much anxiety, depression and loneliness would hit me hard and consume me again if I attempted to truly try and be "normal" and a "productive member" of society.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

unemployment simulator said:


> this is probably more relevant to a 40+ discussion, but I am considering trt again... I spoke to family about this around a year ago and sisters bf who is a personal trainer said it wasn't a good idea. in his words he said he's seen people ruined by taking testosterone. I bought a pack to test my t levels which I still haven't got around to posting off, I tried their needle thing to draw blood and it was fecking useless! couldn't get any blood out of my finger from it. so i'm gonna have to get an actual proper needle to do this or just take the kit to the doctors?


I'd like to try trt but it needs to be heavily researched and used correctly. People abuse it. You need to know exactly what you're doing with trt!

You need to talk to a respected endocrinologist about this, not personal trainers who see roid heads destroying their balls and lives with the stuff.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm starting to get real anxiety around work. This includes having too much to pay attention to daily, plus fear that a mistake or laziness on my part might badly affect things. The latter has happened a few times recently. We just have too much stuff and too few people working, and our stuff is time sensitive.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## WillYouStopDave

When I hear, read or think about the word "calories" I instantly see a mental image of a gorilla eating leaves in my head. :lol

Yes. That's weird. I have no idea what's up with that.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I hear, read or think about the word "calories" I instantly see a mental image of a gorilla eating leaves in my head. :lol
> 
> Yes. That's weird. I have no idea what's up with that.


Hmm, not really sure. How bizarre.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Hmm, not really sure. How bizarre.


 Pretty much.


----------



## komorikun

So I guess you can't buy those bubble gum cigarettes anymore. I believe they had powdered sugar on the inside of the wrapper to imitate smoke.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> So I guess you can't buy those bubble gum cigarettes anymore. I believe they had powdered sugar on the inside of the wrapper to imitate smoke.


 I remember those. I remember there was this whole big "debate" over whether or not they ecouraged kids to smoke. DUH! :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've got my vent about 90% blocked and the door shut and it's still 83 ****ing degrees in this room! How can they stand it so hot?


----------



## millenniumman75

komorikun said:


> So I guess you can't buy those bubble gum cigarettes anymore. I believe they had powdered sugar on the inside of the wrapper to imitate smoke.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I remember those. I remember there was this whole big "debate" over whether or not they ecouraged kids to smoke. DUH! :lol


Well, if they are going to ban those, they should ban pretzel rods, too. I mean, they are brown like cigars and then you can bite off the end so the white crispy bread portion is visible to make the "fire". Then, it also shortens until you get the "pretzel butt." At that point, you would need to declare that you need to cut down to avoid lung cancers. :cig


----------



## Yer Blues

Fever Dream said:


> Hmm, not really sure. How bizarre.


I'm like that with pizza.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> So I guess you can't buy those bubble gum cigarettes anymore. I believe they had powdered sugar on the inside of the wrapper to imitate smoke.


I don't remember those specifically, but they still have candy cigarettes - those thin, chalky white things with pink dots on the tips that come in imitation cigarette packs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I'm in my early 30s. I really want to make new friends this year - one or two will suffice - and it's so damn hard to find people and actually connect with them. Nearly everyone I meet that is in their late 20s/early 30s are married/remarried with kids or divorced with kids. I'm childless and have a boyfriend. I can't relate to the kids thing, and I'm not sure if I ever will. On top of that I have social anxiety and don't look or feel as old as I am. I'm like an odd, awkward in-between - a big kid. I wish I could find more people like me.


----------



## veron

That would be so wrong :/


----------



## komorikun

Sent her $20.


----------



## komorikun

Welp, she didn't go. Canceled. Apparently the dog is too sick to take to work. And she doesn't have the right clothing to start a new job.

It's kind of bizarre how she will start insulting you at the same time she is trying to beg for money. My dad said she does that sometimes. Yesterday she did that to me too. Said she was going to save up her dog's turds to send to me and our dad. She's very angry that he suggested euthanizing the dog recently and it's not secret that I'm not a fan of her having a dog. It's not that he's a bad dog. He's small, quiet, never barks, wouldn't hurt a fly. But she can't afford to take care of herself much less a dog with major health problems and she uses the dog as an excuse to not work.


----------



## veron

^How old is she and the dog?


----------



## AllGlad

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I'm in my early 30s. I really want to make new friends this year - one or two will suffice - and it's so damn hard to find people and actually connect with them. Nearly everyone I meet that is in their late 20s/early 30s are married/remarried with kids or divorced with kids. I'm childless and have a boyfriend. I can't relate to the kids thing, and I'm not sure if I ever will. On top of that I have social anxiety and don't look or feel as old as I am. I'm like an odd, awkward in-between - a big kid. I wish I could find more people like me.


It will be difficult, I have been trying for the past 2 years, outside of people on this site, I have only made one friend.
I wish you the success in your endervor.


----------



## komorikun

veron said:


> ^How old is she and the dog?


She's 37 and the dog is at least 14.


----------



## komorikun

She hasn't had a job where you pay taxes in 10 years. Has been having major financial issues for over 6 years now. 

She keeps sending me and my dad screenshots of people who contacted her about jobs or potential interviews. The latest is some $70,000-$100,000 office manager job where they contacted her after seeing her resume. Also an upcoming interview for a remote executive assistant position $65,000. Meanwhile she's constantly trying to get presents or money. 

My dad texted yesterday: "If she finds a job I will stand on my head and fart."

It all starts to sound like hot air after a while.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> She's 37 and the dog is at least 14.


My brother's in a similar situation. He's 34 and hasn't had a full-time job since he graduated college. I guess you could say he's never worked full-time, actually. He was a residential advisor in college and since then he's been working on and off doing jobs for his friends (babysitting, dog sitting, etc).

Last month my mom told me she thought he would eventually get a job and move out. He graduated college _eleven years ago_. She's delusional.


----------



## veron

komorikun said:


> She's 37 and the dog is at least 14.


Ok. Well, the dog shouldn't be a financial burden for much longer, if you get my gist...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She hasn't had a job where you pay taxes in 10 years. Has been having major financial issues for over 6 years now.
> 
> She keeps sending me and my dad screenshots of people who contacted her about jobs or potential interviews. The latest is some $70,000-$100,000 office manager job where they contacted her after seeing her resume. Also an upcoming interview for a remote executive assistant position $65,000. Meanwhile she's constantly trying to get presents or money.
> 
> My dad texted yesterday: "If she finds a job I will stand on my head and fart."
> 
> It all starts to sound like hot air after a while.


 Well, yeah. I would think being offered $70k a year for someone who has basically no work history would be highly unlikely.


----------



## blue2

She seems pretty attached to that old dog, when it kicks the bucket the grief could send her off the rails completely, she might be able to get a job as a wailing widow in the boneyard.


----------



## Paul

When the dog dies, she'll have to pretend it's still alive. Sounds like it brings in a lot of income while simultaneously giving her excuses to get out of jobs.


----------



## IcedOver

I feel slightly better today, but yesterday I felt really dulled down, like something was wrong, like I didn't have any gas in the tank. My job is really wearing on me. I need to get out but am afraid that I won't be able to find another job. I've been at this place for 19 years and have no experience selling myself, and my desire for an atypical schedule isn't helping the type of job I'm looking for.

After filling out a basic application for the job I kind of want (and which I applied to and was turned down for two years ago), I was told to do an online assessment test as the next stage of the online application. I've put off doing it because I don't even trust myself to complete a basic logic test. It feels like I'm getting snowed under from all my bad decisions, laziness, and procrastination of decades. I almost can't even function. Recently I've been making some mistakes at work that are due to laziness but also because I just have too much to pay attention to. My job usually consists of me thinking of what I need to be doing at any given moment on up to 5-7 time-sensitive projects, plus other stuff. Then I'm dealing with a new busybody/huge personality manager and the bad attitudes of the other managers who have been at the place for decades. That's part of what is making me shut down.


----------



## nubly

We've been looking for a new house but they are so expensive. Current mortgage is $700, bought the house when the economy was recovering from the recession, but the mortgage for a new home will come to $1500. Even if we take out the equity and use it as a down payment the mortgage will be $1000-1200. I guess we're stuck in this house. I don't know how people that rent make ends meet.


----------



## AllGlad

firestar said:


> My brother's in a similar situation. He's 34 and hasn't had a full-time job since he graduated college. I guess you could say he's never worked full-time, actually. He was a residential advisor in college and since then he's been working on and off doing jobs for his friends (babysitting, dog sitting, etc).
> 
> Last month my mom told me she thought he would eventually get a job and move out. He graduated college _eleven years ago_. She's delusional.


Feel like maybe 8 years ago, I thought this was gonna happen to me... but I guess things worked out for me in the end...


----------



## firestar

AllGlad said:


> Feel like maybe 8 years ago, I thought this was gonna happen to me... but I guess things worked out for me in the end...


Same here. My first few jobs sucked. I worked at Walmart for a few months after college and it literally scarred me for life (accident with a cart, had to get stitches). Thankfully it all worked out in the end, but it was far from a sure thing.


----------



## AllGlad

firestar said:


> Same here. My first few jobs sucked. I worked at Walmart for a few months after college and it literally scarred me for life (accident with a cart, had to get stitches). Thankfully it all worked out in the end, but it was far from a sure thing.


Glad to hear that things turned out alright for you.


----------



## firestar

AllGlad said:


> Glad to hear that things turned out alright for you.


Thanks


----------



## Hank Scorpio

As you get old you start to think a lot about the impermanence of everything. People like to say it's a good thing and accept it and embrace it. I say **** that.


----------



## IcedOver

For Christmas I got a handheld game of The Oregon Trail. I guess this was a very popular computer game in the '80s and '90s, but I never heard of it or have forgotten it. The tagline is "You have died of dysentery"; you can't beat that as the tagline for a video game. Never had a computer, but might have played it in school. Anybody remember it? The handheld game replicates the aspects of the computer game. You journey as a group to Oregon in 1848, navigating the various hardships. I just have had time to play it today. I haven't been trying hard to have them make it, but so far my crew (myself, Cephas, along with Francine, Hiram, Madge, and Ella) aren't doing too well. Hiram has died of the fever, Madge has dysentery and Francine cholera. It's fun!


----------



## leaf in the wind

Oh noes, I overdrank again on a weeknight.

You know what I think? Late twenties - You're on edge. Like always. And you need that nightcap to take it off because life just becomes this endless loop otherwise of _work commute domestic _ repeat, ad nauseam, and you need _something_ to break that loop so you don't fall into despair.

So you drink or smoke to forget, even if just for an hour, and it gives you enough push to get through another day of the work commute and domestic.

It's the pause that's addicting.


----------



## funnynihilist

"Could any Hell be more horrible than now, and real?" - Jim Morrison


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, yeah. I would think being offered $70k a year for someone who has basically no work history would be highly unlikely.


Her sister has BPD and the job offers could be narcissistic delusions of some sort. **** knows.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

IcedOver said:


> For Christmas I got a handheld game of The Oregon Trail. I guess this was a very popular computer game in the '80s and '90s, but I never heard of it or have forgotten it. The tagline is "You have died of dysentery"; you can't beat that as the tagline for a video game. Never had a computer, but might have played it in school. Anybody remember it? The handheld game replicates the aspects of the computer game. You journey as a group to Oregon in 1848, navigating the various hardships. I just have had time to play it today. I haven't been trying hard to have them make it, but so far my crew (myself, Cephas, along with Francine, Hiram, Madge, and Ella) aren't doing too well. Hiram has died of the fever, Madge has dysentery and Francine cholera. It's fun!


Yeah, I used to love to play that in school. You can still find it online too. 
There's a funny episode of Teen Titans Go called Oregon Trail.


----------



## IcedOver

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah, I used to love to play that in school. You can still find it online too.
> There's a funny episode of Teen Titans Go called Oregon Trail.


I'm a little disappointed in the game play. It goes too fast. They click off days and weeks at a time. It would be more involving if it went day by day, or a few days at a time, and described more minutely the terrain and challenges so that you can make more frequent decisions. Maybe they had that in later versions, but I guess this is just replicating a single version.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

IcedOver said:


> I'm a little disappointed in the game play. It goes too fast. They click off days and weeks at a time. It would be more involving if it went day by day, or a few days at a time, and described more minutely the terrain and challenges so that you can make more frequent decisions. Maybe they had that in later versions, but I guess this is just replicating a single version.


There was really only one version to my knowledge and yeah, it could get frustrating. I especially hated "You are running low on water" but there was no way to get water. But it was a very old computer game from the first days of PCs.


----------



## IcedOver

I applied for a job this week. It's the same job I applied for two years ago, but I was bumped out after an online assessment test. I never even got to an in-person interview. That was the last time I applied for a job, and I've been miserable in my current ever since. 

This time the assessment was a bit different, but I still feel like I underperformed. I keep checking my candidate portal for the message "no longer under consideration" which I got last time. Right at the moment my current job is bad but tolerable (unlike this time last week or the week before). For some reason I'm fixated on this other job even though I might not like it, for the reason that I like the schedule which would give me one weekday off (I have no weekend bus service, so weekends are meaningless to me as far as leisure days off). If I don't get this job, another similar job is hiring, but I don't know if they work weekends. Feeling very stuck.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I applied for a job this week. It's the same job I applied for two years ago, but I was bumped out after an online assessment test. I never even got to an in-person interview. That was the last time I applied for a job, and I've been miserable in my current ever since.
> 
> This time the assessment was a bit different, but I still feel like I underperformed. I keep checking my candidate portal for the message "no longer under consideration" which I got last time. Right at the moment *my current job is bad but tolerable* (unlike this time last week or the week before).


 Don't you fear that you might get yourself into a far worse situation out of restlessness? Tolerable is what people usually strive for.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Don't you fear that you might get yourself into a far worse situation out of restlessness? Tolerable is what people usually strive for.


I've been at this job for 19 years, so I've been through all levels of feelings towards it. The last few days where things have slowed down have been tolerable only compared to this whole year which has been unbelievable. It absolutely could be a worse situation, but at this current job I'm feeling like I'm breaking down both due to it and my own mental health. I've made a few mistakes recently. The company's changing and I don't want to negatively impact it, so I'd like to get something where I don't have so much to focus on. I'm very worried about losing this safety blanket of a job where I have such flexibility, but it might be better just to go.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Those poor people in China must be going through hell.


----------



## Chevy396

IcedOver said:


> For Christmas I got a handheld game of The Oregon Trail. I guess this was a very popular computer game in the '80s and '90s, but I never heard of it or have forgotten it. The tagline is "You have died of dysentery"; you can't beat that as the tagline for a video game. Never had a computer, but might have played it in school. Anybody remember it? The handheld game replicates the aspects of the computer game. You journey as a group to Oregon in 1848, navigating the various hardships. I just have had time to play it today. I haven't been trying hard to have them make it, but so far my crew (myself, Cephas, along with Francine, Hiram, Madge, and Ella) aren't doing too well. Hiram has died of the fever, Madge has dysentery and Francine cholera. It's fun!


I remember. &#128578; I think. I'm not sure if I got to play it much though.


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> Those poor people in China must be going through hell.


And also those people stuck on the boat. That would be awful.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> And also those people stuck on the boat. That would be awful.


 It's bad enough to think about living under a totalitarian government. A desperate and panicked totalitarian government with all the resources of the internet age sounds terrifying. :frown2:


----------



## veron

Well, that was a waste. I've spent hours looking, both online and on foot, for pillows and a tablecloth that would go with my reupholstered sofas. The tablecloth I got completely clashed with the colour of the sofas; I had it on the table for a day before I could bare to look at it no more. My table is now bare. As for the pillows, I got 4 bright lime-coloured ones that I was hoping would introduce a splash of colour and energy to what is otherwise a fairly toned-down living room. They were a miss as well. My living room ended up looking like a children's playroom. It's too bad that I can't see how things would fit into my space before purchasing them. These interior decoration lessons are costing me, literally.


----------



## IcedOver

After a while where he wasn't a nuisance, this damn shut-in upstairs neighbor is back at it, obviously hearing stuff in his head as he sits in his drunken, cabin fever mania. He stomps on the floor and yells "Knock it off!" or "STOOOOOOOP IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!". Meanwhile I'm downstairs reading or sleeping, and I'm sure he stomps even when I'm not home. I stay up late, and last night until after 3:00 a.m., but he doesn't sleep. At that time he had his TV on louder than usual and I think was even playing music for a short while, probably trying to be cute because he thinks I'm making noise, so he can. Then he stomped on the floor a few times before I dozed off. 

I'm hesitant to confront him because it could turn violent if I tell him he's hallucinating. Plus I've never had an issue with him in person, so I don't want to upset the apple cart. I have screamed up at him to stop the stomping, but I'm not sure if he hears me as he's locked inside his own mania.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My neighbor's kid upstairs is such a brat. I can hear her right now screaming and screeching and thrashing around like a wild animal. I hate apartments. :lol

It's just stupid to allow people with kids in upstairs apartments. That's never going to go well. What kind of a disrespectful moron moves their kids in above someone who is quiet?


----------



## firestar

WillYouStopDave said:


> My neighbor's kid upstairs is such a brat. I can hear her right now screaming and screeching and thrashing around like a wild animal. I hate apartments. :lol
> 
> It's just stupid to allow people with kids in upstairs apartments. That's never going to go well. What kind of a disrespectful moron moves their kids in above someone who is quiet?


The kid needs to be running around outside. Kids don't spend enough time outside these days. They need to burn that energy off in a place where they won't disturb other people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

WillYouStopDave said:


> My neighbor's kid upstairs is such a brat. I can hear her right now screaming and screeching and thrashing around like a wild animal. I hate apartments. :lol
> 
> It's just stupid to allow people with kids in upstairs apartments. That's never going to go well. What kind of a disrespectful moron moves their kids in above someone who is quiet?





firestar said:


> The kid needs to be running around outside. Kids don't spend enough time outside these days. They need to burn that energy off in a place where they won't disturb other people.


Luckily I don't have to deal with kids living above me, but my neighbors do have kids who are constantly playing in my yard, which is also annoying when you have issues with noise. I have posted before that it's great that they play outside, but they need to be taken to a park or something. There is also never an adult supervising them, and that sets off my anxiety. If I wanted to be bothered with kids, I would have my own.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


> Luckily I don't have to deal with kids living above me, but my neighbors do have kids who are constantly playing in my yard, which is also annoying when you have issues with noise. I have posted before that it's great that they play outside, but they need to be taken to a park or something. There is also never an adult supervising them, and that sets off my anxiety. If I wanted to be bothered with kids, I would have my own.


 Also the husband of the couple up there gets on my nerves because he does long phone calls to whomever and apparently sits on a chair above my head or something. And he has a really deep voice and talks really loud and laughs a lot. And then he stomps his feet every time he laughs. It's just so obnoxious. If it's not him, it's the kid. Or a combination of the two. I think the wife makes a lot of noise in the living room area too stomping around. When they first moved in, the tore out the carpet and put in some kind of hard floor just so we'd get to hear every sound they made.

Sometimes it will be quiet and then suddenly it sounds like someone just threw a handfull of marbles across the floor. Just all kinds of unpleasant noises. I mean, let's face it. When it's unwanted, any noise is gonna be annoying. But their noise level definitely rises above what it should be if they were making any effort to not disturb people.


----------



## Mr Biscuit

random thought:

i have tried several times in the past but i really want to quit my coke/fizzy drink addiction (i often drink it non stop, daily). it causes me sleeping / energy problem, skin problem and im paranoid about getting diabetes... but its just so hard to stop.


----------



## mmefate

Turning 30 in a week.


I notice now the excuse of youth and naivety is gone. All failures are due to me being lazy and unremarkable. That said, I did a list of 30 achievements in 30 years and despite social anxiety I have accomplished quite a bit.. nearly everything I wanted to, but I'm still not satisfied with my efforts. Trying to practice some gratitude this week and be happy before the big 3-0 hits so I can hopefully avoid a mental breakdown


----------



## Paul

mmefate said:


> Turning 30 in a week.


Begone until next week, child.



firestar said:


> The kid needs to be running around outside. Kids don't spend enough time outside these days. They need to burn that energy off in a place where they won't disturb other people.


I say they should be required to stay indoors, like pets. The kids running around outside are inevitably circling my apartment screaming at the top of their lungs and banging with all their might on my air conditioner, or knocking on my door so they can run away.


----------



## firestar

SamanthaStrange said:


> Luckily I don't have to deal with kids living above me, but my neighbors do have kids who are constantly playing in my yard, which is also annoying when you have issues with noise. I have posted before that it's great that they play outside, but they need to be taken to a park or something. There is also never an adult supervising them, and that sets off my anxiety. If I wanted to be bothered with kids, I would have my own.





Paul said:


> I say they should be required to stay indoors, like pets. The kids running around outside are inevitably circling my apartment screaming at the top of their lungs and banging with all their might on my air conditioner, or knocking on my door so they can run away.


To clarify, I meant kids should be running around outside in a place where they won't disturb other people. I grew up in big cities, but I still spent a lot of time playing in parks. There are plenty of places outside (away from apartments, shops, etc) where kids can safely run around and scream their little heads off without disturbing anyone. Kids spend enough time indoors at school - they need that physical activity.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just wish things had stayed the way they were when we first moved in here. The girl who owned the condo upstairs was so quiet you wouldn't even know she was there. I hardly ever saw her. Didn't hear her walking or talking or anything. She did sometimes rent her spare room out to troublesome (and noisy) people though. You'd think that buying a condo would create stability but no. At first, we only had one bad neighbor on the other side on the top floor. Very noisy with his bassy music and he flooded his apartment one time somehow. 

The girl upstairs had a guy staying with her one time who broke into the old lady's condo who lived across the hall and stole her car. I didn't even know that happened until years later. Well, that old lady finally died and her condo was empty for a long time. Now there's another old lady over there who seems to have early dementia. She's usually thinking normally but one time she came over and knocked on our door and started talking about seeing ghosts and stuff.


----------



## IcedOver

I heard the drunk above me who stomps on his floor at non-existent noises up at the front door, the furthest he usually ventures out of his place. He was talking to a guy I've heard him talking to often, an older guy who gossips like he's in a female sewing circle. They were trying to talk low, but what I could make out was about me being a noisy person that the drunk has been bothered with. This is really out of line. He's the one who stomps and behaves like a raving maniac at times, so I should be complaining about him. Instead he's gossiping about me for no reason. I'm going to have to confront him.

Edit: This whole thing is making me wonder if I might be yelling or making noises in my sleep, and that's what he hears. He usually stomps and tells me to knock it off when I'm just sitting reading with no media playing; if he does it when I'm sleeping, I don't hear it. I often fall asleep just by slouching over on my futon. Sometimes I'm laying on a cell charging cable that goes over the top of the futon to an outlet behind it. Several times I have found that plug ripped out of the wall when I have woken up. That means I must have been pulling on the cord in my sleep. It would have taken a lot of force to pull this out. I'm not sure how I do it or if I'm doing anything else in my sleep like pounding. I might have to record myself to find out.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I had a nightmare that I went back to high school. Now at my age. :lol
Nothing really happened, I just walked around going to classes and didn't talk to anybody. Just like last time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad just burned a veggie burger on the stove and it smells like burning trash. uke


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hank Scorpio said:


> I had a nightmare that I went back to high school. Now at my age. :lol
> 
> Nothing really happened, I just walked around going to classes and didn't talk to anybody. Just like last time.


Going back to any classrooms/campuses os an SA nightmare of mine


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just wish things had stayed the way they were when we first moved in here. The girl who owned the condo upstairs was so quiet you wouldn't even know she was there. I hardly ever saw her. Didn't hear her walking or talking or anything. She did sometimes rent her spare room out to troublesome (and noisy) people though. You'd think that buying a condo would create stability but no. At first, we only had one bad neighbor on the other side on the top floor. Very noisy with his bassy music and he flooded his apartment one time somehow.
> 
> The girl upstairs had a guy staying with her one time who broke into the old lady's condo who lived across the hall and stole her car. I didn't even know that happened until years later. Well, that old lady finally died and her condo was empty for a long time. Now there's another old lady over there who seems to have early dementia. She's usually thinking normally but one time she came over and knocked on our door and started talking about seeing ghosts and stuff.


 Last night was absolutely terrible in the upstairs noise department. I have a very disorganized sleep pattern (always have). I was up most of the night and most of the day yesterday. I decided to lay down about 6 PM and that was just when the noise started to intensify. And it was just godawful. I mean there's just no way anyone with a brain could be up there and not know they are driving their neighbors crazy. And I mean, literally, it was NONSTOP for hours. I doubt if there was more than 30 seconds between the time I laid down and 11PM that there wasn't a screech or a shout or a yell or a bang or a loud obnoxious laugh or a stomping obnoxiously back and forth. And various other unidentified noises. Buzzing and scraping and what sounded like some kind of wheeled something going back and forth across the whole floor over and over and over.

I turned on my sound machine pretty loud and covered my ears with a pillow and I could still hear the constant banging and stomping. It is always quiet all night between about 11PM and 6:30 AM but it always starts all over again as soon as they get up. And it's literally night and day. One minute, silence and the next, unbearable chaos. I wish I was exaggerating the intensity of it.


----------



## darkcyberpunk

WillYouStopDave said:


> WillYouStopDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish things had stayed the way they were when we first moved in here. The girl who owned the condo upstairs was so quiet you wouldn't even know she was there. I hardly ever saw her. Didn't hear her walking or talking or anything. She did sometimes rent her spare room out to troublesome (and noisy) people though. You'd think that buying a condo would create stability but no. At first, we only had one bad neighbor on the other side on the top floor. Very noisy with his bassy music and he flooded his apartment one time somehow.
> 
> The girl upstairs had a guy staying with her one time who broke into the old lady's condo who lived across the hall and stole her car. I didn't even know that happened until years later. Well, that old lady finally died and her condo was empty for a long time. Now there's another old lady over there who seems to have early dementia. She's usually thinking normally but one time she came over and knocked on our door and started talking about seeing ghosts and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was absolutely terrible in the upstairs noise department. I have a very disorganized sleep pattern (always have). I was up most of the night and most of the day yesterday. I decided to lay down about 6 PM and that was just when the noise started to intensify. And it was just godawful. I mean there's just no way anyone with a brain could be up there and not know they are driving their neighbors crazy. And I mean, literally, it was NONSTOP for hours. I doubt if there was more than 30 seconds between the time I laid down and 11PM that there wasn't a screech or a shout or a yell or a bang or a loud obnoxious laugh or a stomping obnoxiously back and forth. And various other unidentified noises. Buzzing and scraping and what sounded like some kind of wheeled something going back and forth across the whole floor over and over and over.
> 
> I turned on my sound machine pretty loud and covered my ears with a pillow and I could still hear the constant banging and stomping. It is always quiet all night between about 11PM and 6:30 AM but it always starts all over again as soon as they get up. And it's literally night and day. One minute, silence and the next, unbearable chaos. I wish I was exaggerating the intensity of it.
Click to expand...

Better file a noise complaint with the local sheriff or something before it drives you to suicide. They will probably have to give them a couple of warnings before they even give them a ticket, so it might take a while. Stress like that is no joke. Something similar almost broke me recently.


----------



## veron

So my boss is trying to get his wife pregnant. He's 50 and she's 42; it's no surprise they're not having much luck. He was telling me how he recently purchased some really expensive vitamins for the both of them, on doctor's orders. Because "overall health" is very important for conception. And then he went into a bit of a rant about how those vitamins were veeeeery expensive, how he found them online for much cheaper, blah blah.

By the way, he's a heavy smoker. He goes on frequent smoke breaks, and during lunch he basically chain smokes. _Has it never occurred to him that smoking is bad for "overall health?"_ By quitting smoking, he'd do more for his health and fertility than swallowing a million dollars' worth of vitamins. He's generally a smart person, good at his job, and I respect him as a professional. But how can somebody be this smart and this stupid at the same time?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

darkcyberpunk said:


> Better file a noise complaint with the local sheriff or something before it drives you to suicide.


 Well, it's not that bad. I would actually just go up there and ask them to keep it down if I was that far gone. They're not bad people. They're just not that bright (apparently). I've put up with the same type of thing before many times.


----------



## CNikki

veron said:


> So my boss is trying to get his wife pregnant. He's 50 and she's 42; it's no surprise they're not having much luck. He was telling me how he recently purchased some really expensive vitamins for the both of them, on doctor's orders. Because "overall health" is very important for conception. ... By quitting smoking, he'd do more for his health and fertility than swallowing a million dollars' worth of vitamins.


I would hope that this is an exacerbated expression. But if he really did spend even five-figures for vitamins and health-related prescriptions while damaging both with his smoking...sorry to say, but doesn't sound very smart. Who am I to say though, right?

I knew someone who work/ed with a type of patients that required medicines and monitoring which involved health, let's just say. She claimed to be a vegetarian (not a hit on vegetarians, but had to put this), saying that certain pharmaceutical products would do more damage than smoking, meanwhile wreaking of cigarette smoke when near her and later on looked skeleton thin. No evidence involved, but I think she got fired due to 'something deeper going on'. Sad part is she has three children; one conceived in attempts to save the marriage but it still ended in a divorce.

But, again, who am I to say...?


----------



## Hank Scorpio




----------



## IcedOver

You know how sometimes you'll hear a song from years ago that you hated, but like it more today because today's music is so awful? I was at restaurants yesterday and today where they were playing a lot of '90s stuff. Smash Mouth's "All Star" and Jamiroquai's "Virtual Insanity" are not two of those types of songs. They sucked and were annoying decades ago and still suck and are annoying today.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> You know how sometimes you'll hear a song from years ago that you hated, but like it more today because today's music is so awful?


 I don't listen to enough of today's music to think it's awful. I just don't listen to it because I guess I don't have enough patience to listen to tons of awful stuff to find new stuff I like. But yes. That happens to me. I think it's the nostalgia. Everything was better when I was 15. Music always takes you right back and puts you in the exact headspace you were in back when it was part of a world you felt like you belonged in. (Well, that's my reason anyway).

The worst music from 1988 still gives me those feelings because that's what music does.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> The worst music from 1988 still gives me those feelings because that's what music does.


So you want bad music from 1988. This... this can be arranged.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> So you want bad music from 1988. This... this can be arranged.


 Blame it on the Rain is better. But yes. It wasn't great music but it was fun music. It's funny to think what a scandal the lip-syncing thing was back then.



>


 I don't even remember this one. I remember the one with the hot blond in the background (I forgot Rick was there).


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Music always takes you right back and puts you in the exact headspace you were in back when it was part of a world you felt like you belonged in. (Well, that's my reason anyway).


Eminem's "My Name Is" is that one that does that most strongly for me because it was released right as I was moving into my first apartment (still my current apartment). Any time I hear it, I recall watching the video within the first days after moving in. Then I realize the ways in which I've wasted 21 years, and I get sad.


----------



## IcedOver

Looks like I missed my opportunity to get a new job. It's not a good climate for onboarding anybody to a new job at the moment. I applied to a job about a month ago, but I suspect they had no openings since the listing was already over a month old at that point. They have other listings up for the same job, different shifts, but it's worthless to apply. Instead I'm stuck being miserable at this job that is most likely going to move to working from home because we have a bunch of Chicken Littles running the place. I don't want to work from home; have to get the internet to do so, and it just doesn't work for me. 

My last day when I didn't come into the office was 2/23.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

Yep. That one's been playing in my head on repeat.


----------



## komorikun

I've always preferred "Losing My Religion" but yeah the current events really make you think of "It's the End of the World...".

I talked to my dad (born in 1950) and he can't remember anything as crazy as we are going through now. Only thing remotely similar was the Cuban military crisis of 1962. I guess the Vietnam War was really huge but that wasn't done on American soil. Right now it almost feels like WW2 or something. Global and major. It's just wild. Way crazier than when HIV was discovered even. They didn't shut down schools, tell everyone to work from home, ban large gatherings of people, and ban travel from Europe. WTF.


----------



## Paul

komorikun said:


> It's just wild. Way crazier than when HIV was discovered even.


When HIV was discovered, people said the sinners deserved to die and shouldn't be helped. I'd say we're much less crazy now.

Although I doubt a temporary ban on sex would've been particularly successful anyway.


----------



## aqwsderf

I was talking about HIV with my mom yesterday. When people didn't know much about it, they were afraid to touch patients with the diagnosis. However, I don't think there was this concern about it being in the air, that you can breathe it in, touch a surface that they've touched and get it in that way. Most of the blame was put on homosexual men and it was compared to a rare form of cancer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I knew I should have put my rice cooker insert through the dishwasher before using it instead of just rinsing it out. I made some rice and it came out smelling like.....I don't even know what. Soapy or something. Just not what rice should smell like is my best description of it. Not sure how that stink got in there. Not very appetizing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

aqwsderf said:


> I was talking about HIV with my mom yesterday. When people didn't know much about it, they were afraid to touch patients with the diagnosis. However, I don't think there was this concern about it being in the air, that you can breathe it in, touch a surface that they've touched and get it in that way. Most of the blame was put on homosexual men and it was compared to a rare form of cancer.


 I actually remember this. :lol

I don't remember people being hysterical over it but it made enough of a fuss that I do remember it pretty well. I was pretty young though. But I think I intuitively knew you couldn't get it that way. I'm not sure how I knew it.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> I knew I should have put my rice cooker insert through the dishwasher before using it instead of just rinsing it out. I made some rice and it came out smelling like.....I don't even know what. Soapy or something. Just not what rice should smell like is my best description of it. Not sure how that stink got in there. Not very appetizing.


I never forget the time when we were younger, my mom accidentally put laundry detergent into the rice cooker instead of well.... rice. We started seeing soapy bubbles spewing out of the lid and thought it was very strange before noticing. Apparently we put the rice in the garage right next to the bag of laundry detergent and she just grabbed whatever based on muscle memory and wasn't paying attention.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> I never forget the time when we were younger, my mom accidentally put laundry detergent into the rice cooker instead of well.... rice. We started seeing soapy bubbles spewing out of the lid and thought it was very strange before noticing. Apparently we put the rice in the garage right next to the bag of laundry detergent and she just grabbed whatever based on muscle memory and wasn't paying attention.


 The dry rice smells normal so I think it was a smell the rice cooker somehow acquired in storage. I had it in one of those Sterilite totes that I used to store Nag Champa in so maybe that was it. But I'm not sure it was that one that I had the incense in. I haven't noticed it stinking of stale incense so I'm not sure how it would still have the power to impart that stench on a rice cooker insert.


----------



## IcedOver

I think my upstairs neighbor is ahead of the curve. He almost never left his apartment anyway except to get booze, so this is like any other experience to him. They're closing liquor stores, though, so his panic buying was probably yesterday. He might be realizing he has to conserve because over the last few days he hasn't been getting trashed and muttering and stomping on my ceiling.


----------



## blue2

IcedOver said:


> He might be realizing he has to conserve because over the last few days he hasn't been getting trashed and muttering and stomping on my ceiling.


So in the midst of his addiction he still possesses the capacity for rational thought, interesting.


----------



## komorikun

Sister's dog died last night. Had a heart attack. Of course, has to happen while the world apocalypse is occurring. My dad told me, she didn't. She's pissed at me for not loving her dog. Also insulted me the day before- unprovoked. Called me a capitalist sheep. I did get a vague suicidal text message from her this morning. Saying she might have to sell her iPhone. Not really what I want to see when I'm already stressed out about the world situation and have disturbed sleep the past few nights. 

Well, at least she didn't have to go the euthanasia route. That would have been an expensive and difficult decision. 

Now she's got to do something with the body. Has no money for cremation. What a headache.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Sister's dog died last night. Had a heart attack. Of course, has to happen while the world apocalypse is occurring. My dad told me, she didn't. She's pissed at me for not loving her dog. Also insulted me the day before- unprovoked. Called me a capitalist sheep. I did get a vague suicidal text message from her this morning. Saying she might have to sell her iPhone. Not really what I want to see when I'm already stressed out about the world situation and have disturbed sleep the past few nights.
> 
> Well, at least she didn't have to go the euthanasia route. Expensive and difficult decision.
> 
> Now she's got to do something the body. Has no money for cremation. What a headache.


Wow, such unfortunate timing.

I haven't been sleeping well, either. I have trouble falling asleep at night and then end up waking up even earlier than I usually do for work. I can nap in the afternoons to make up for it, but that's a bad habit to get into.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Wow, such unfortunate timing.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well, either. I have trouble falling asleep at night and then end up waking up even earlier than I usually do for work. I can nap in the afternoons to make up for it, but that's a bad habit to get into.


Yeah, I'm afraid to call her. And our hope (me and my dad) was that she could finally find a freaking job once the dog died since she refused to leave him at home alone 40 hours a week. Welp, what a horrible time to look for job now!! I mean I guess the dog was probably an excuse but you know we did have that hope.


----------



## komorikun

The dog has been cremated. She sent a brief video of the dead body on a table and the oven ready to go. Also a photo of her at the river with her dog dead on her lap, where he died. She doesn't seem suicidal anymore.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> The dog has been cremated. She sent a brief video of the dead body on a table and the oven ready to go. Also a photo of her at the river with her dog dead on her lap, where he died. She doesn't seem suicidal anymore.


She cremated the dog herself?


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> She cremated the dog herself?


No. She went to some place that specializes in pet cremation. They let you watch apparently. Well, at least part of the process I believe.


----------



## blue2

Mmmm I think my sister has started dealing drugs : /


----------



## veron

My sister is worried about the coronavirus. I'm not sure why; she's not in the age demographic where it tends to be deadly. I also noticed that she gained some weight recently. Not sure if it's because of the worrying, or stress from college, or something else. I hope she starts losing weight before it gets to be a serious problem.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I don't know how donating used and unwanted clothing in bulk to third world countries became a thing. If that happened to any other country, a sh.itton of antidumping measures would be levied in response to protect the economy.


----------



## kesker

Damn, Instacart saw me coming. :no


----------



## komorikun

Now my sister is making weird threats about how she is going to have to take the NYC subway tomorrow since she needs to make money (SOON). Has to pay that storage room bill or she loses all her stuff.


----------



## Paul

@komorikun It's amazingly convenient for her that the coronavirus excuse to beg for money came along right as the dog excuse went away. But I think the coronavirus evictions pause applies to storage units (found this storage company seems to say so), so she may need to make up another excuse.


----------



## veron

I wonder if he thought of me even once... probably not, lol


----------



## komorikun

Sister is still texting about taking the subway and is now talking about taking her iMac to a pawn shop. Is unable to find clorox wipes. Talking about how our mother's ashes are more important than the computer. She wants to honor her mother's last wishes by bringing them to some mountain. (..... tiny violin playing) I said that she died 25+ years ago! Does it matter at this point? I don't care about the ashes.

Said that she is going to have to postpone her supposed training for some caregiving job because she has to make the money immediately by doing gigs and going to a pawn shop. 

Then I said that she knew this bill was coming. It's not a surprise. She got annoyed and said that she was taking care of her dying dog and that made it hard to function. I said that the dog had been "dying" for like 1-2 years. Then she said that I should have empathy and should get therapy for my asperger's . Now sending me zillions of videos and links about empathy and asperger's saying she is just trying to help me. Whatever.

She just can't seem to admit it that she simply doesn't want to work or is too mentally ill to ever work a full-time job. She's always just a few months away from success ($$$) if only people would be more supportive and believed in her and helped her out more.


----------



## firestar

@komorikun Some people just refuse to face the facts. I called out my mom a few days ago via text. I told her to just admit that my older brother was never going to get a job. Her response was, "I can't predict the future." I told her, "You can't predict the future of a 34 year old man who has never had a full time job? You think he has a chance of finding work in a massive global recession?" She _still_ wouldn't admit it. She probably knows it, deep down, but she's too proud to face the truth that she completely failed with him.


----------



## komorikun

She's threatening suicide again. Upset over losing the dog and now losing the storage room.

I really can't deal with this suicidal thing. Comes down to give me $1,200 or I'll kill myself.


----------



## IcedOver

The governor's response to the virus has f'ed my company. Three people who have been at the place I think since the '80s have been let go and they deleted a huge portion of our business model. I still have a job but have had barely any hours because we don't have much going on. At 19 years in I unfortunately now am the most senior employee in the whole place. It looks like I should have worked just a bit harder to get a new job this year. I had sent an application to a job I wanted but didn't hear back. They had other shifts of the same position listed before the virus and they are still up, but I have no idea if they are hiring. It's probably an "essential" business and can only be done in an office which would be great because even the bit of work at home I've done has sucked.


----------



## DeliveryDude

IcedOver said:


> The governor's response to the virus has f'ed my company. Three people who have been at the place I think since the '80s have been let go and they deleted a huge portion of our business model. I still have a job but have had barely any hours because we don't have much going on. At 19 years in I unfortunately now am the most senior employee in the whole place. It looks like I should have worked just a bit harder to get a new job this year. I had sent an application to a job I wanted but didn't hear back. They had other shifts of the same position listed before the virus and they are still up, but I have no idea if they are hiring. It's probably an "essential" business and can only be done in an office which would be great because even the bit of work at home I've done has sucked.


@IcedOver

Shutting down 80 percent of the economy seems like something out of a Twilight Zone episode. Doesn't seem logical. Even Elon Musk tweeted that the panic over this virus is dumb. I don't get it. My life is barely effected though. I deliver for Amazon, I come home and browse the net, take my dog for a walk, and then repeat the next day. Just as miserable LOL


----------



## IcedOver

DeliveryDude said:


> Shutting down 80 percent of the economy seems like something out of a Twilight Zone episode. Doesn't seem logical. Even Elon Musk tweeted that the panic over this virus is dumb. I don't get it. My life is barely effected though. I deliver for Amazon, I come home and browse the net, take my dog for a walk, and then repeat the next day. Just as miserable LOL


For the moment it's necessary, but it can't continue much longer. The virus isn't going away, so we need to find a way to exist with it while being safe. I think that a governor saying that regular office jobs with no public-facing aspect cannot operate is out of line, at least for too much longer. My company actually got rid of the public-facing part in this downturn, so it's just a few people in an office if we go back.

This whole thing about masks has me anxious because I'd be self-conscious about it. In the last couple years I've spotted a few people in public wearing designed face masks that had skull mouths on them. I thought it was a stupid fashion trend and that's probably what it was, but that might be the wave, people going around looking like Bane.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I noticed my mother's insurance company isn't calling every other day anymore. I don't know what they wanted but it's been going on for a couple of years and she was avoiding them (told us not to answer). Evidently they're no longer interested in whatever it was they wanted from her.


----------



## IcedOver

I'd say that the only net positive effect of having been almost totally at home for three weeks is that I've been wearing sweatpants most of the time. This means that I haven't been fiddling with my pants material. Since I was a teen I've had a nervous habit of picking at and crunching my pants fabric at my knees, and sometimes at the bottom of the pants cuffs. I do this constantly at home and work, and I think it's starting to have a bad effect on my hands and fingers. On the outside at the very least I have some calluses. I only do this with pants material that is pleasing to crunch, and sweatpants aren't that material.


----------



## Skeletra

I’m about to start renovating my house, but with corona and all I’m not sure if it’s better to just go all in or wait until things stabilise.
I currently have a full time job in agriculture. Current contract runs out in May, but unless much has changed I’ve been verbally promised a new contract from May to July, and they usually need people September-November. My boyfriend has a full time job as well, but he has received notice that they will start temporarily fireing people and he might loose his job for a bit. On one hand this gives us a lot of time to work on renovations. On the other hand.. well, money is going to be a bit of an issue and it feels risky as heck. 
It would be so nice to get it done though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I noticed that just now when I logged onto Google they're now "offering" to let me enter my home address as well as my phone number. Totally not creepy! But hey. That's just Google being Google. If I didn't need a Google account to keep track of my Youtube subscriptions I'd dump them in a heartbeat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> I'm about to start renovating my house, but with corona and all I'm not sure if it's better to just go all in or wait until things stabilise.
> I currently have a full time job in agriculture. Current contract runs out in May, but unless much has changed I've been verbally promised a new contract from May to July, and they usually need people September-November. My boyfriend has a full time job as well, but he has received notice that they will start temporarily fireing people and he might loose his job for a bit. On one hand this gives us a lot of time to work on renovations. On the other hand.. well, money is going to be a bit of an issue and it feels risky as heck.
> It would be so nice to get it done though.


 I had forgotten that you said you were either working in and trying to get into agriculture. Last I remember I thought you were working at a pet supplies store.


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had forgotten that you said you were either working in and trying to get into agriculture. Last I remember I thought you were working at a pet supplies store.


I did work in a pet supply store and I went to college for agricultural science. The store finally went bankrupt &#128539;. I've been working here since September &#128578;. I also work with pigs some weekends.


----------



## IcedOver

I came across a website called Cameo in which you can (pay to) ask celebrities to send personalized shout-outs to people for whatever occasion, or get a message yourself. Each celeb has a different "price", the lowest I found being $10 and the average $50. It's kind of neat but is also sort of like paying for an autograph at a convention. Most of the celebs are what you'd call B- or C-listers, but a few are pretty big like Brett Favre and Mandy Moore, or were big years ago. Some donate what they receive to charity, but for most, it's probably welcome income because they don't have the most happening careers or are reality show stars trying to hold on to fame.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I figured it out. The meaning of life is to keep our eyes and ears happy (all else being equal/normal). If we love what we see and what we hear, it's all good.


----------



## komorikun

Upstairs neighbors are moving out. Those 5 recent college grads from Iowa. Just heard the blonde bimbo (who is also below them and most likely rejoicing) from across the hall ask them. Said they are moving out the end of the month but doing it little by little, so I guess they aren't going back to Iowa? They aren't super loud but will be nice to have some silence for a while. Didn't particularly care for hearing their squeaky bed in the middle of the afternoon while I'm trying to work from home. Directly above my chandelier in the dining room where I have my monitors set up on the dining table since I don't have a proper desk. 

Landlord said it's hard to fill the 3 bedroom unit. Probably cause this building is dumpy and rundown so families don't want to live here and would rather live further out (away from downtown) and get a nicer apartment for the same price. So he mostly only gets college kids or youngish roommate types (often recent transplants that are in a hurry to find housing).

Have a feeling it will be EVEN more difficult to fill that apartment now. Don't think too many people are moving to this city now.


----------



## Karsten

Officially eligible to post here now.


----------



## Skeletra

Ever since I moved out of my parents house, I’ve only bought “the good cookies” and it just dawned on me how much less special they are when I don’t have the bland and boring cookies. I kind of miss them. Might buy some next time I’m in store.
I’ve also been thinking about other things I haven’t had since moving out, but actually like.


----------



## firestar

Karsten said:


> Officially eligible to post here now.


As my coworker used to say on Wednesdays, "it's all downhill from here."


----------



## MCHB

Those who slay together stay together.


----------



## firestar

I think there must be a feral cat colony near my apartment. I'd definitely seen one around, but now that I'm home all the time I've noticed there are actually three cats. They all have similar coloring. They all come out and sit by a tree near my window at about the same time every day. 

Today, for the second time, I saw a woman drive up and take a bucket out behind some of the apartments with the cats following her. Then she came back without the cats, got in her car, and left. Maybe a caretaker who feeds them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes I think we should change frequently used words to something else that kinda sounds the same but isn't. Like when we say "applause" we should say "applesauce" instead. :lol

Or here's a good one - Instead of "substitute" say "substitoot"


----------



## CNikki

Google is All Knowing. Google can see what you do and hear what you think.

That's why every ad they pop up is exactly what you've searched or thought of.


Google is Watching.







(But really, the fact that it shows advertisements of things I never looked up yet thought of not long before it does...)


----------



## IcedOver

Since I'm usually wearing sweatpants because of being home and not fidgeting with my pants material which I normally do constantly when wearing certain types of pants, my hands are still looking for something to fidget with. I've started rubbing my left index finger over my left thumbnail. I really need to stop it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Even though I was tired out of my brain, it was great to head across the road briefly for a chat on the sly with our neighbours. Everyone's restless and we were going in stealth. We laughed and my siblings and their friends all dyed their hair pink and then somehow convinced me that I should also dye my beard pink.


----------



## GermanHermit

Just wandering if there's anyone of the old crickets bunch still around?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

GermanHermit said:


> Just wandering if there's anyone of the old crickets bunch still around?


 I'm probably not the vintage you're looking for but I've been here awhile. There are a few here and there.


----------



## hateliving

wish i could sleep lot like my cat


----------



## GermanHermit

Thanks Dave!

Very happy to have tracked some familiar much appreciated vintage users already! A bit like easter egg hunting! 🙂


----------



## GermanHermit

To post, or not to post...!?
THAT is the question....!!!

ahem... thank you...

Have a nice Sunday, fellow thirty-somethings!!!


----------



## IcedOver

I was really bummed out this morning because I made a mistake/oversight on something for work. It wasn't too much damage done, but it was a client communication. I got some new ghost pepper flakes in the mail and put them on some pizza for lunch. It actually lightened my mood just a little bit, and apparently that's a potential effect of chili peppers. I was less concerned about the boner mistake, but no more motivated or energetic. So it was just a slight difference.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta work on bags under my eyes


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just pulled a hair out of my right nostril that had to be an inch and a half long. :serious:

I just trimmed my nose hairs as short as I could get them like 2 weeks ago. How the hell do they grow so fast? If I could grow beard hair that fast I'd have a big ole rat's nest on my face in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just pulled a hair out of my right nostril that had to be an inch and a half long. :serious:
> 
> I just trimmed my nose hairs as short as I could get them like 2 weeks ago. How the hell do they grow so fast? If I could grow beard hair that fast I'd have a big ole rat's nest on my face in 2-3 weeks.


Ear hair too...its not natural


----------



## WillYouStopDave

funnynihilist said:


> Ear hair too...its not natural


 Yeah. I mean I always had freaky eyebrows but the ear hair and nose hair thing kind of surprised me. It's like noses and ears age at a different rate than everything else. You hit 40 and your nose is just hitting puberty. It's it's own separate entity.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:serious:

This exists.


----------



## IcedOver

The shut-in upstairs hasn't really been an issue during this "stay at home" phase. He hasn't been mumbling or shouting or stomping until today. I've heard a buddy visiting him the last few days. I'd suspect that liquor is flowing more. Obviously it causes him some type of hallucinations and frustrations because he shouted loudly to someone, probably me, to stop doing something which I couldn't make out. This while I was working on my computer and not making a noise. He's mumbling upstairs currently and I'd expect the stomping to resume soon.


----------



## GermanHermit

Try to have a nice weekend, fellow thirty-somethings!!!


----------



## IcedOver

The upstairs drunk is at full throttle - stomping, shouting, mumbling, muttering, slurring . . . and even singing. I'd say that it's pent-up frustration from the lockdown which might be lifted soon, but he doesn't do anything or go out anyway. I heard him at the front door getting a pizza order and he was coughing up a storm right in front of the delivery guy. He coughs constantly anyway, so I don't think he has COVID, but for crying out loud, for the poor guy's benefit, try not to cough in his presence.


----------



## komorikun

Sister disappeared for like 14 hours. Usually she is texting me and my dad all the time. Finally she responded and I asked where she had gone. She replied that she's exhausted and has been stressing about work and moving. I then asked how are you going to move without a job? Then I said it's going to be rough finding a job when unemployment is so high. 

She then got pissed at me for "stating the obvious" and "what's the point of saying something like that when I told you I've slept half the day due to stress?" Then she said "lets not discuss my life or work."

She just like constantly texts bull**** but won't talk about important things. Constantly sending texts about stuff she is fantasizing about. Various cute animals on pet finder (really really really wants a pet now that the dog is dead), photos of squirrels and birds she is feeding, photos of trees/plants, potential $$$ jobs, employers contacting her for interviews, hippie dippy vegan food she bought, places she'd like to live...out in nature. Then there is the constant complaining about the old guy that is letting her stay for free. He's like a total lazy slob and is a fire hazard. She gets all riled up about having to clean up after him constantly and says she "has to MOVE." 

Been getting real jealous of everyone lately and if you post something she wants, she will respond half the time with "lucky you. wish I had that. " "I only had a slice of bread to eat so far today." "All my clothes are dirty and have holes in them. Haven't done the laundry in 3 months." There is no laundry in the building so you have to go to the laundromat but she says she can't do that since she is hiding from the landlord. The landlord lives in the building and she is not supposed to be living there.


----------



## Karsten

WillYouStopDave said:


> :serious:
> 
> This exists.


----------



## blue2

Yeah apparently tarantula is nutritious as a food, I watched a documentary once where poor people were digging them out of the ground to cook & eat.


----------



## GermanHermit

komorikun, your situation stressed me out, just reading about it!

Can't say anything useful except, you have my sympathy and just hang in there!


----------



## komorikun

Sister got annoyed again last night when we were texting. She was doing the usual- saying she would take a job at Amazon (whole foods shopper) if it weren't for the fact that she is living with an elderly man and might later move in with our dad. Doesn't want to bring home the coronavirus. Usual excuses. 

So I said "well, I guess our dad can support you until he croaks. And then you can duke it out with Ann's crazy schizo daughter for the condo if she is still alive." The condo is in Ann's name but my dad can live in it until he dies, then it will go to Ann's crazy daughters who are 15-20 years older than us. She was offended by that and said "I intend to work. But thanks for the vote of confidence and the kindness." Hasn't worked a real job in 10 years (only under the table gigs, usually less than 10 hours a week) and I'm supposed to believe that she is really going to work?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In a room of men I’m obviously a child


----------



## veron

What the hell?


----------



## IcedOver

Being "ghosted" sucks.


----------



## GermanHermit

Why on earth do so many people do their Friday late evening shopping with the whole family? (Especially during corona times!) 
It's not like there's a tactic behind it to get things quicker done! 

The kids or even babies are usually whining, crying or annoying everybody! The blokes are usually standing in the way or just trotting behind their partner like a further child. And the ladies are the big leaders and decide what goes into the shopping cart and what not! 

Or couples discussing endlessly about each single carrot and package of cheese blocking the shelves!

Ahhhh....! 
Did I mention that I hate weekly grocery shopping?


----------



## blue2

Yeah don't do shopping on a Friday : /


----------



## leaf in the wind

My partner expressed for the first time an interest in reproducing :eek He said he'd like to teach his child all he knows, and have them go on to achieve better things than he did, and have a better life than he's had. That's suspiciously progressive... he doesn't usually talk like that.

He also asked if he can pick a child up by the scruff of the neck like a cat.


----------



## GermanHermit

I recommend trying taking care of a pet dog first! 🙂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dad is agitated because the Amazon delivery interrupted his nightly Bible study. :roll

It's not as if he doesn't read the Bible and watch religious shows all day long every day. He gets very agitated if he can't follow the same routine at exactly the same time. He didn't say it but I can just tell that's what it is. :lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

We have a dead bedroom.

I mean not so bad for me, because I don't like sex anymore (unless I get to be a dom). But it's supposedly not healthy for relationships and stuff. Part of aging?!


----------



## harrison

leaf in the wind said:


> My partner expressed for the first time an interest in reproducing :eek He said he'd like to teach his child all he knows, and have them go on to achieve better things than he did, and have a better life than he's had. That's suspiciously progressive... he doesn't usually talk like that.
> 
> He also asked if he can pick a child up by the scruff of the neck like a cat.





leaf in the wind said:


> We have a dead bedroom.
> 
> I mean not so bad for me, because I don't like sex anymore (unless I get to be a dom). But it's supposedly not healthy for relationships and stuff. Part of aging?!


Sounds like it's time for a trade-in. If I were you I'd get a new model.


----------



## leaf in the wind

harrison said:


> Sounds like it's time for a trade-in. If I were you I'd get a new model.


Ehhh all long term relationships have these ruts. It's not all bad. He is very cute!


----------



## GermanHermit

Manic Monday is done for me!
Yippee!!! 

(And out of here again!) 
😛


----------



## IcedOver

I got the Death Nut Challenge 2.0 in the mail. I aced the Paqui One Chip Challenge last Fall, but I'm wondering if the Death Nut is out of my league (I finally bought it because they were donating meals for every one sold). It's five levels of peanuts with increasing spice, the fifth level being the Death Nut itself with 13 million Scoville units of pure capsaicin crystals. Some people on YouTube take it well but it does a number on others. I've been increasing my tolerance for spice over the last few years and recently got a shaker of ghost pepper flakes.


----------



## GermanHermit

The things people think of! 

Enjoy your meal/nuts then! 🙂


----------



## IcedOver

I just realized that I've been away from "home" for the same amount of years that I lived "at home". I moved out when I was 22 and I'm 44. What a depressing realization. The first 22 years seemed like a long time, but these last 22, it doesn't feel like any time has passed, and I've accomplished nothing.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Please kill me.


----------



## GermanHermit

Nope!!!


----------



## GermanHermit

Is there any specific reason, why people leave their rented electric scooter or bike parked right in the middle of the footpath when they don't need it anymore???


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just yanked a hair out of my nose that literally feels about as stiff/thick as a pine needle! Wow! I keep looking at it and thinking "What the hell?"


----------



## MCHB

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just yanked a hair out of my nose that literally feels about as stiff/thick as a pine needle! Wow! I keep looking at it and thinking "What the hell?"


I can relate lol!


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just yanked a hair out of my nose that literally feels about as stiff/thick as a pine needle! Wow! I keep looking at it and thinking "What the hell?"


You seem to be gathering quite the collection. :teeth


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> You seem to be gathering quite the collection. :teeth


 Actually, right after I read this post, I wondered if it might still be there on my desk where I laid it after I made that post and I looked and there it was! :lol

So I looked at it again and got butterfingers and of course lost track of it. It's here somewhere but I'll be damned if I can find it. :lol


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, right after I read this post, I wondered if it might still be there on my desk where I laid it after I made that post and I looked and there it was! :lol
> 
> So I looked at it again and got butterfingers and of course lost track of it. It's here somewhere but I'll be damned if I can find it. :lol


Oh well, there's more that can be plucked where that came from... ouch. :cry


----------



## IcedOver

According to a certificate hanging in the laundry room, my apartment building turns 50 years old today! I've been in the place for 21 of those years.


----------



## komorikun

The old rastafarian below me is playing the bongo drums with excitement now. Joy. Guess he's excited by the protests. At least he doesn't do this before noon when I'm sleeping.

https://voca.ro/eKAkXt6MGZL


----------



## komorikun

Uh. Oh. Some neighbor complained from her window. I think the chubby blonde bimbo across the hall that moved in at midnight (so polite) with her scrawny boyfriend. The boyfriend who is not on the lease (according to my landlord) has the keys to her apartment and our front entrance. He also brings some little dog here everyday even though dogs aren't allowed in this building. The scrawny boyfriend was the one that complained about the Iowans (particular the crazy one that liked to scream and yell for no apparent reason). He yelled from the window for them to shut up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was frying some eggs earlier today and there was a guy outside with a weed eater (The curtains were closed so you couldn't see him).

My dad just gave me this matter of fact look and said "That motorcycle is on it's last legs. He's just about burned it up". :haha


----------



## komorikun

The coronavirus plague and now the riots/protests isn't helping people with paranoid personality disorder, like my dad. Oh lord. He keeps reading all those crazy conspiracy websites. I just don't want to talk about current events with him. He knows I think his theories are nuts. He started trying to say my sister's religion is liberalism. I said that his conspiracy theories were his new religion. A few times he took photos of the screen on his computer and texted them to us. Screenshots of these crazy websites. Like he's reading the bible or something and wants to share the scriptures. Then he sends links off and on to crazy articles. For a while he was sending lots of links. When I said that, he said that they are not conspiracy theories, they are the TRUTH. It's like he's a born again christian but worse.

I'd imagine all the schizophrenics are really going to town now. And the all the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## AllGlad

hair... going...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's ridiculous how much of a person's sanity is dictated by their physical health. I never thought I'd be in the psychological space I'm in because I didn't expect my physical health to go to crap as fast as it did. Or if it did, I guess I just thought I wouldn't live long enough to regret ruining my health.

Like when I think about all the same old things I've had bouncing around in my skull for most of my life, I never remember any of it really bothering me as much as it does now. Everything seems so much more dreary and crappy than it ever did. So I have it figured out. When you feel great, it's so much easier to mentally cope with things that suck. Not that it's not going to bother you at all. It's just easier to brush it off, I guess.


----------



## veron

I think I might be turning into a hypochondriac. It seems like every 3rd person I know has contracted cancer. Some have gotten better, while others died. Now every time I see some sort of change on my skin, my first thought is "it's cancer." :blank


----------



## IcedOver

I've never been on a legit "vacation" by myself. I should probably do it. I was having thoughts about getting a hotel for two nights with a view right on a beach like my family used to do when I was young. Just hang out on the beach and in the water, and at night on the balcony or on the beach listening to the waves. Probably won't do it, though.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Feeling mildly accomplished. I finally put away the last big box I had sitting in the living room away. It was the biggest box. The one that my printer for work-from-home came in. Wanted to organize all the boxes and throw out all my recyclables before the new neighbors move in. Cause whenever someone moves in or moves out they create tons of trash. So much trash that they fill up the 2 recycling bins completely.
> 
> I know someone signed the lease for that 3 bedroom above me since the landlord took the advert down. $2,600 plus extra for water/sewer/garbage. But I'm not sure when they are moving in exactly. I saw through the peephole that it's some couple in their 30s. I have a bad feeling that it's going to be a family with kids......oh the horror. Up until now it's only been college students or fresh graduates from out of state. At least I'm below the bedrooms. The other one bedroom across the hall is below the communal areas.
> 
> Anyways, so just came back from my storage room to put away the big printer box and reorganize. My storage room is basically a small closet in the basement next to the coin laundry room (only one washer and dryer) and the closets of the other tenants. I just put boxes in it and a bag of packing supplies like bubble wrap. So that when I finally move I won't have to buy boxes. Tons of spiderwebs in there. I also put my laundry detergent in there since I don't want the neighbors using mine. I was hauling it up and down every time I did the laundry till a little light bulb went off in my head.
> 
> So yeah all the boxes got thrown out into the trash or put away in my storage closet.


I only saw one couple. Saw them come by twice to see the place and talk to the landlord. Kind of dorky looking couple with glasses. Guy is a bit pudgy. Might actually be in their 20s. Harder to tell when people are wearing a mask.

Then the last week of May they were moving their crap in gradually. Didn't seem like they finally moved in until June 1st. I was really confused why a couple would rent a 3 bedroom if they have no kids, particularly in an expensive area like this. Welp....turns out another couple moved in last weekend. This other couple kind of look white-trashy. Like the guy has a crappy beard and a dumb looking face. So it's 2 couples living in a 3 bedroom. I hope they aren't loud. So far so good but they might not have everything set up yet, like a stereo.....


----------



## komorikun

Apparently I will be the next of kin contacted if my dad ends up severely ill. He tried to use my sister but she got all overly emotional when he said he wants DNR- do not resuscitate or no heroic treatment. He said I will be perfect for it since I'll be quick to say {deep voice}"pull the plug."



> 1) Do NOT intubate
> 
> 2) No CPR
> 
> 3) No life-sustaining procedures
> 
> 4) No resuscitation


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I broke down and bought microwave popcorn today for my movie watching. And I got the good stuff too. Full butter flavor. I just have to remember to wait until I get really engrossed in the movie because I like thinking people's movies and the carb punch will ruin whatever cognitive resources I have if I eat it too early in the movie.


----------



## IcedOver

I might be coming towards a verbal confrontation with my upstairs shut-in neighbor. I've never had a cross word with him, or many words with him at all, except yelling up at him when he stomps on his floor to his imagined sounds. However, I don't even think he's in this world when he does that, so he probably doesn't hear me. Yesterday while I was working on my computer, not making a sound, he shouted down the steps "This is getting SICKENING! STOP IT!!!" I should have run out right then and asked him what the hell he's talking about, but I didn't. Then later I played a soft piano piece I'm trying to learn on YouTube on this computer, barely any volume at all. Since windows are open due to the heat, I could hear him say something like "Oh, he's at it again" and start stomping on my ceiling. He almost never complains or makes these stomps when I'm actually watching TV, so I'm not sure if he has selective hearing or if it's mostly in his alcohol-addled mind. (And when I play my keyboard which I've gotten back into recently, I use headphones.)

The guy never sleeps, so that combined with the liquor probably causes some hallucinations. I'm not going to take this crap anymore. I had the cops called on me by my former neighbor on the same floor who was in her 80s and said I was making a racket when I was in fact dozing off. If this guy pulls this crap again, I might have to confront him.


----------



## cmed

Buy a house now or wait a little longer to see what happens to the market once the foreclosures start kicking in again?

I need to stop looking at Zillow so much. It's making me feel impulsive.


----------



## AllGlad

veron said:


> I think I might be turning into a hypochondriac. It seems like every 3rd person I know has contracted cancer. Some have gotten better, while others died. Now every time I see some sort of change on my skin, my first thought is "it's cancer." :blank


Maybe it's just that as we get older, the people that we know also do, and thus have a higher chance of getting cancer...


----------



## MCHB

***** Trudeau!


----------



## funnynihilist

MCHB said:


> ***** Trudeau!


I'll trade you for Trump!


----------



## MCHB

funnynihilist said:


> I'll trade you for Trump!


I'll accept this trade! :grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist

MCHB said:


> I'll accept this trade! :grin2:


Good luck, you will need it lol


----------



## MCHB

funnynihilist said:


> Good luck, you will need it lol


Ironically so will you! :grin2:


----------



## D'avjo

My childhood sweetheart :heart wow


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Apparently I will be the next of kin contacted if my dad ends up severely ill. He tried to use my sister but she got all overly emotional when he said he wants DNR- do not resuscitate or no heroic treatment. He said I will be perfect for it since I'll be quick to say {deep voice}"pull the plug."


 I thought your dad was relatively young and healthy. He didn't look like he was in bad shape in the pic you posted of him that one time.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I thought your dad was relatively young and healthy. He didn't look like he was in bad shape in the pic you posted of him that one time.


He's 70 and relatively healthy, yeah. But he likes to plan things in advance. He's already paid for Ann's cremation and all that. The last photo I posted of him was from 2011 I think.


----------



## komorikun

I offer up Trump too. I'll take Trudeau.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> He's 70 and relatively healthy, yeah. But he likes to plan things in advance. He's already paid for Ann's cremation and all that. The last photo I posted of him was from 2011 I think.


Oh, I see. He looked maybe 55.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You know that you have reached the strangest moment of your life when you're sitting there at 2 in the morning looking at pictures of Jason Robards and thinking specifically about his chin.


----------



## IcedOver

I went to my first movie (_The Wretched_) at a theater in three months yesterday, to the only theater that's open. Only two others were in attendance. I'm very pro-theater but I never buy concessions. However, going in I was thinking of getting a bottle of water just to throw a little more money their way because of the downturn and because the ticket was only $5 anyway. However, I didn't. I should have. I felt kind of guilty about it and considered asking if I could get one when leaving, but the cashier who thanked me for coming out had already shut down the lights on the cooler and had her mask off. Going up to her probably would have made her have to put her mask on again. So I just left.


----------



## blue2

Mama took the batteries, size double A 😞


----------



## IcedOver

I really have to quit rubbing my thumbnail. Since I've been inside more and wearing sweatpants more often, my fidget tick of picking at my pants material at the knees and cuffs has transferred to rubbing my left thumbnail with my finger. If I'm working or even just sitting thinking, I'll usually be rubbing it. I've been doing it constantly. I finished typing that last sentence and immediately started rubbing it and looked at the shininess of it in the light. It's a satisfying feeling and I like the striations in that particular nail; it has a different look than my other thumbnail and now is very shiny. However, both this and the pants picking might be causing damage to my hands. I should wear something over it to prevent the rubbing.


----------



## IcedOver

This might be the first time in several years that both my neighbors are not home. I haven't heard the shut-in upstairs at least since yesterday. The only times he has left for any significant time since he moved in has been to go camping, so that might be where he is. The next-door neighbor I heard go out with her boyfriend making annoying happy noises. So I can't believe I have this corner of the building to myself, but it's probably not for more than another hour or so.


----------



## tehuti88

Screening for depression, much less screening for anxiety...? Huh? What is this? They didn't do stuff like this when I was thirteen, much less when I became an adult. :|

Maybe I wouldn't have turned out such a useless total waste of space if they had.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Screening for depression, much less screening for anxiety...? Huh? What is this? They didn't do stuff like this when I was thirteen, much less when I became an adult. :|
> 
> Maybe I wouldn't have turned out such a useless total waste of space if they had.


I think it's because in the US about 17% of people my age are depressed and 14% have anxiety issues and it's even worse when you get into gen z (the current teenagers.) Every generation gets more unhappy in Western countries since they started recording these things.

https://www.vogue.com.au/beauty/wel...y/news-story/755e7b197bdb20c42b1c11d7f48525cd



> Anxiety wasn't officially recognised as a condition in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM) until 1980, so the record-keeping on mental health prior to that was patchy. What we do know is that it's become more prevalent. According to a National Health Survey by the Australian Bureau of Statistics, anxiety affected 3.8 per cent of the total population in 2011-2012, and 11.2 per cent of us in 2014-2015.





> She knows a thing or two about mental health and has some theories on why anxiety is on the rise among otherwise "normal" people. "The lives millennials are living is very conducive to turning up the dial on anxiety," says Wilson, a 43-year-old Gen Xer. "For those of us who might have an anxiety disorder, the conditions are not conducive to handling it well," she says. "And there are more people experiencing panic attacks who in the past probably would not have, because life would not have put them in that position."


https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-02-depression-millennials.html



> The researchers analysed data from two cohorts of millennials born a decade apart. The younger group was made up of more than 11,000 14-year-olds born across the UK in 2000-01, who are being followed by the Millennium Cohort Study.
> 
> The older group consisted of just over 5,600 14-year-olds who were born in the Bristol area in 1991-92 and are being followed by Bristol's Children of the 90s study. The researchers statistically adjusted the data to make the millennium group comparable to the Bristol-born teenagers. They then looked at the prevalence in each group of mental ill-health, substance use, antisocial behaviour, poor sleep patterns and weight problems.
> 
> Levels of depression had increased from nine per cent for young people born in the early 1990s to almost 15 per cent for those born at the turn of the millennium. Rates of self-harm had also risen from 12 per cent to 14 per cent over a decade. While girls from both groups were more likely than boys to be depressed and to self-harm, the rate at which these problems were rising was the same for both genders.


https://www.voanews.com/student-union/gen-z-studies-show-higher-rates-depression



> Between 2009 and 2017, rates of depression among those ages 14 to 17 increased by more than 60%, according to a study published in the Journal of Abnormal Psychology. The increases were nearly as steep among ages 12 to 13 (47%) and 18 to 21 (46%), and rates roughly doubled among ages 20 to 21.
> 
> In 2017, the latest year for which federal data are available, more than 1 in 8 Americans ages 12 to 25 experienced a major depressive episode, the study found.
> 
> Though 37% of Gen Zers - more than any other generation - reported receiving help from a mental health professional, only half said they felt they did enough to manage their stress. Nearly three-quarters of these individuals also said they could have used more emotional support over the past year.
> 
> "Among Gen Z adults (ages 18 to 21), common symptoms of stress include feeling depressed or sad (58%), lack of interest, motivation or energy (55%) or feeling nervous or anxious (54%)," the APA report stated. "During the prior month, adult Gen Zs also commonly reported laying awake at night due to stress (68%) or eating too much, or eating unhealthy food (58%)."


If current trends continue many countries won't make it four more generations as functioning societies. They've known about this for ages though and so really this is far too late. But I guess better late than never.


----------



## blue2

I think depression & anxiety only appears more prevelent in society now because the overall population is higher so the percentage of people suffering with this is naturally gonna be higher than in say the 1960's, so it's more visable. 

For arguments sake say 20% of nearly 8 billion people is alot more people than 20% of the 3 odd billion of the 60's, the percentages were likely always roughly the same, maybe a bit lower back then. 

There's also better understanding & more emphasis on properly diagnosing & treating mental health now than in previous generations.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think the only people who aren't depressed are liars.


----------



## blue2

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think the only people who aren't depressed are liars.


Many have built themselves a beautiful lie so sparkly & shiny they even fool themselves, it's wonderful really, I love it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

blue2 said:


> Many have built themselves a beautiful lie so sparkly & shiny they even fool themselves, it's wonderful really, I love it.


 Most liars are honest liars.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Damn! That was AWFUL! It's been like 4 hours and I still feel nauseous! That's the first time in many years I felt like I honestly might barf.


----------



## IcedOver

I don't know what's going on in the apartment above me. I don't think the shut-in dude has been home for over a week. Hope he's okay. However, someone is in the place because I heard some knocks and someone doing something, and the light is on. I'd know if it was him because he coughs very often and I'm familiar with his puttering.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Seems like the older I get, the more this happens. I wake up every day thinking the world has changed drastically from what it used to be but really, it hasn't. The world is what it always was and I just didn't see it clearly before. I mean, yeah. Some things have changed significantly because people change things but mostly, I think about things I thought I had figured out and realize now that I wasn't thinking right back then.


----------



## veron

WillYouStopDave said:


> Seems like the older I get, the more this happens. I wake up every day thinking the world has changed drastically from what it used to be but really, it hasn't.


I think that people weren't staring at their phones all day back in the day...


----------



## IcedOver

This rubbing on my thumbnail which only started since the pandemic gets worse every day. I do it almost constantly, and I also look at the reflection of the nail in the light. It's causing a low-grade ache in my hand because I'm affecting my other fingers when I do it.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My dad finally put Ann (16 years older than my dad) in a nursing home today. She's paying for it with her hefty savings. $5,500 a month. My sister did the research online to find the nursing home. My dad is hoping she won't last long.
> 
> Her dementia and health issues became too much for him. She can barely talk and mostly writes creepy notes. For like a year she had some obsession with going to the toilet. He said that if he didn't help, she'd try to walk by herself. Refused to use a diaper. She'd want to go every 30 minutes even at night but she could barely walk, so my dad got almost no sleep and had to help her get to the bathroom. Had issues going so she'd stand up while massaging herself and sticking her fingers up her butt. Often got poop and piss all over the bathroom which my dad was mopping up constantly. He was also doing like 20 loads of laundry a week. And the washer and dryer are in the basement of the building which involves lots of stairs and unlocking gates. Not the easiest thing for man in his late 60s. She'd constantly complain of breathing issues, lack of oxygen, heart pain, various pains, etc.
> 
> She'd push the electric whistle all the time even when he's in the same room with her. Lately she's been throwing stuff. A couple months ago she stopped being able to walk period, so she's been very angry with my dad. Still refusing to use a diaper, so ****ting and pissing on pads. Accused him of keeping her hostage. She's dead weight apparently and he couldn't lift her. She was much happier going to the toilet every 30 minutes apparently.
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093559639-post1452.html


God. I can't believe Ann is still alive. The evil live forever. Jesus. She's been in that nursing home for over a year now and still not dead. Her savings have almost all been used up. OMG. Why can't she die already!! She can't talk, can't walk, can't use the toilet. I still have to hear all this drama about the nursing home. Never ends.

*Ann*









*My Dad* 









"Uncanny. Similar facial expression- that defeated nervous look" as my sister texted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being a sexual prude in your 30’s is almost a form of torture


----------



## IcedOver

My upstairs shut-in neighbor definitely has not been home in over two weeks. I hope he's okay. His light is on but nobody's in the place; I'd hear stepping and other stuff. Perhaps someone turned on his light for security reasons. He has friends and family who check on him so I'm sure he's not upstairs on the floor or whatever. The poor gentleman who once was right next to him actually suffered that fate several years ago - passed in his apartment and was left for an unknown amount of time until the decomposition smell became apparent (I didn't smell it but my upstairs neighbor is the one who alerted people). The gentleman had no friends or family from what I heard, so nobody checked on him. Sad.


----------



## MCHB

Erm...I don't think I'm going to work in 5 hours...my...umm..4 day bender kinda caught up with me! I tried to sleep but nope. No dice! Kinda puked my guts out at midnight which was fun! Mostly gross... but all things considered it was an epic end to an epic bender lol!


----------



## blue2

This represents human male ejaculation


----------



## DarrellLicht

If anyone has ever had to get out of bed to use the commode, not turn the lights on because it irritates. But afterward its still pretty dark and a certain intense fear of something stalking comes over you. So you hurry back to bed as if a pile of woven fabric and springs provide any safety at all. Nevertheless, it felt great to be back in bed. 



The subconscious mind is a funny thing..


----------



## Karsten

I'm giving this mustache 3 more weeks and if I still look like a middle schooler, I'm getting rid of it.

I loathe my genetics.


----------



## komorikun

Can't believe Ann's crappy run-down 1 bedroom condo is worth at $250,000-$300,000. Built in the 1950s. Kitchen and bathroom have never been renovated. Doesn't even have a parking space nor a washer/dryer inside the unit. Laundry is in the basement. It's on a busy intersection of a medium sized street. Second floor, right above a bus stop. Delightful. 

It is only 5 blocks from the beach.


----------



## MCHB

Turned 36 today...the best reaction I got was from one of my co-workers (he's 26) when my foreman told him that I was 36 today was the best...there was like a 10 second awkward silence and then he piped up "Holy *bleep* happy birthday!" 

I darn near herniated during the awkward silence. "He's processing something!" I'm the oldest guy on our crew but I guess I look younger than I am? My hairline says otherwise though!


----------



## Visionary

At 31, I feel the most out of shape in my entire life. SOB sucks


----------



## Kevin001

Visionary said:


> At 31, I feel the most out of shape in my entire life. SOB sucks


Nice seeing you around, welcome back.


----------



## Paul

@Visionary You should've set lower standards when you were younger. Thanks to a lifetime of being out of shape, I'm in the best shape of my life at 40 without much effort.


----------



## Visionary

Kevin001 said:


> Nice seeing you around, welcome back.


ngl, I don't remember you, username looks familiar. It's been a while, hasn't it?


----------



## Visionary

Paul said:


> @Visionary You should've set lower standards when you were younger. Thanks to a lifetime of being out of shape, I'm in the best shape of my life at 40 without much effort.


That's good to hear, good job.


----------



## either/or

komorikun said:


> The coronavirus plague and now the riots/protests isn't helping people with paranoid personality disorder, like my dad. Oh lord. He keeps reading all those crazy conspiracy websites. I just don't want to talk about current events with him. He knows I think his theories are nuts. He started trying to say my sister's religion is liberalism. I said that his conspiracy theories were his new religion. A few times he took photos of the screen on his computer and texted them to us. Screenshots of these crazy websites. Like he's reading the bible or something and wants to share the scriptures. Then he sends links off and on to crazy articles. For a while he was sending lots of links. When I said that, he said that they are not conspiracy theories, they are the TRUTH. It's like he's a born again christian but worse.
> 
> I'd imagine all the schizophrenics are really going to town now. And the all the conspiracy theorists.


lol...I was reading through this thread randomly and noticed your post. Reminds me a bit of my own parents. I try to call them once a week but its getting more and more difficult because if the sheer insanity. They keep telling me how the nomination of Joe Biden is some kind of plot to get Hillary Clinton into the white house (but they can't explain how its supposed to work) and there's always the old "Obama was really a Muslim" thing too. Oy vey. I don't even try to disagree because I don't want to start a fight I just sorta try to change the subject.


----------



## Kevin001

Visionary said:


> ngl, I don't remember you, username looks familiar. It's been a while, hasn't it?


Yeah we talked a little when your mom passed .


----------



## blue2




----------



## leaf in the wind

I want to ask my mother in law for money, but her son keeps flipping out every time I bring it up. We need to find a nest for our thirties, and I can't afford it without him.


----------



## sprinter

I just love how I always find a dollar off coupon in a new box of breathe-right nasal strips that expired 6 months ago.


----------



## IcedOver

The guy above me hasn't been home for a month, and he never leaves his place. His light is on, but I'd know if he's upstairs. If something were wrong with him in his place and they couldn't reach him, I assumed that friends and family whom I do hear talking to and visiting him would notice and get someone to check. However, today I heard someone ringing his buzzer, and I think in previous days too. Then they went to the parking lot and called for him through his window. No response. Makes me wonder if he is upstairs and incapacitated, but I highly doubt it. Hope he's okay.


----------



## blue2




----------



## seychelle

Dayum. Just noticed how many people have been banned on here.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm so lame that I'm really considering going to our amusement park alone. I watch coaster POV videos on YouTube and wish I could be on them, but I haven't been to a park in exactly 10 years.


----------



## komorikun

My dad keeps sending links to his crazy conspiracy theory news sites. So obnoxious. Calls the mainstream media "fake news." WTF. 

I just can't stand talking to him more than once a week. He's so negative and toxic. Hates everyone. Hates blacks, hates hispanics, hates immigrants, hates gays (they are all HIV+ and get SSI), hates young people, hates most women (even said women shouldn't have gotten the right to vote), hates the nursing home staff, hates the other residents of the condo, hates the neighbors, hates his brother, hates most of my dead mother's friends and family. And most of all he hates Jews and the old bag's (his wife) daughters. 

He hates me and my sister too but has no choice but to talk to us because he is so lonely with the old bag in the nursing home and no friends. Doesn't even talk to his own brother. His parents and his sister are long dead.

And it's only going to get worse. He is way worse now than when he was in his 40s. WAAAY WORSE. I know the brain shrinks with age. Oh boy.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Surprised to see that some current prominent Canadian companies were founded by immigrants.

Lululemon (apparel) - American founder 
Deciem (skincare) - Iranian founder
Shopify (software) - German founder
SSENSE (apparel) - Syrian founders

If there was ever an argument to be open-minded about immigration.


----------



## komorikun

My sister is angry and resentful. She texted "Thank goodness I have friends. If I had relied on family I would have starved."

She partially blames me for her not being able to visit our dad back in 2019. Because I told him that it would be permanent and they'd have to take care of the storage room. She has it in her crazy little head that it would have been just a temporary visit to see the old man. Like she'd hang out with him in LA for a couple months and then go back to NYC and finally find a job. Has no savings. Has no real place to stay except with friends in very tenuous/uncomfortable situations.

She doesn't want to move in with the crazy parental figure (understandable) but she DOES want financial help. Then she got super angry at me when I said that this a chronic problem, her being unable to support herself, so I don't understand this idea of a "cross-country visit." Ever since she broke up with the rich older man, she's been having financial crises one after another. Trying to borrow money from everyone and getting suicidal every few months due to lack of money. Broke up with that guy back in 2013, so this has been going on for *7 years *now. She hasn't had a job that pays taxes (or enough to rent a room) in over 10 years. And I'm supposed to believe that she is going to find a job any day now!? I'm supposed to go along with this fantasy world she lives in?


----------



## AllGlad

IcedOver said:


> I'm so lame that I'm really considering going to our amusement park alone. I watch coaster POV videos on YouTube and wish I could be on them, but I haven't been to a park in exactly 10 years.


It's fine, I often go to movies alone. At least you can go on whatever ride you want.


----------



## SilentLyric

is 29 old enough to be a part of this beloved community?


I'm actually 28, but I will turn 29 very soon, and 29 is 1 year less than 30, so if you round up, I am practically 30. also I feel 30 on the inside, and in 2020, it is about how you feel, not what you actually are. so call me mr./miss 30 year old.


----------



## IcedOver

AllGlad said:


> It's fine, I often go to movies alone. At least you can go on whatever ride you want.


Right, I've only gone to the movies alone for the past 25+ years and I've also been to concerts and stage productions alone. However, going to an amusement park alone doesn't seem like it would be too much fun. You can't talk about anticipation for the ride with anybody. Plus, I'd worry about being jeered at by people for riding alone. At least I'd be wearing a face mask, so I could hide my downcast face when they laugh.


----------



## AllGlad

IcedOver said:


> Right, I've only gone to the movies alone for the past 25+ years and I've also been to concerts and stage productions alone. However, going to an amusement park alone doesn't seem like it would be too much fun. You can't talk about anticipation for the ride with anybody. Plus, I'd worry about being jeered at by people for riding alone. At least I'd be wearing a face mask, so I could hide my downcast face when they laugh.


Ya actually your right, it is different. But your brave for doing this. Hopefully it's not gonna too busy.


----------



## D'avjo

SilentLyric said:


> is 29 old enough to be a part of this beloved community?
> 
> I'm actually 28, but I will turn 29 very soon, and 29 is 1 year less than 30, so if you round up, I am practically 30. also I feel 30 on the inside, and in 2020, it is about how you feel, not what you actually are. so call me mr./miss 30 year old.


A youngster eh, you dont sniff glue or swear at vicars do you ? And we wont put up with slang like "peng" "ting" or "innit".

sex unless blessed by reverend willyoustopdave does not HAPPEN round here !

Otherwise, we are a fun group here when we are awake.


----------



## komorikun

Another unpleasant phone call with my dad. He just won't quit with his crazy conspiracy theories. I can't even mention that the neighbors across the street were having a corona party without him getting weird. Saying that it's okay. The virus isn't that bad for young people. The media is just trying to instill fear into everyone blah blah blah. 

I wish he had never found the internet. Everything is "fake news" except for his loony conspiracy theory websites. I told him to just write it all out for me- his prediction on how the world is going to end. Told him to stop sending me links to these nutty sites and to stop talking about it. But nope, he refuses to write it down. Something to do with how the Jews are going to buy up everything when the economy totally tanks once the extra $600 in unemployment and the rent relief ends. The Jews want everyone to be afraid of the this little innocuous virus and want the lockdown and such to happen so that the economy tanks and then they can have world domination. Jews hate white people apparently. Evil minorities are in on it too. Oh the poor non-jewish white people.

:eyes


----------



## komorikun

My sister doesn't have power where she lives because of the big hurricane. Power went out on Tuesday and might not be restored until Sunday. They don't really know. ConEdison is overwhelmed so it's going to take a while. So she's using some cooler as a fridge that she got from a friend but I guess by now the ice has all melted. The elderly man she is staying with (for free) of course decided to buy eggs, frozen fish sticks, watermelon, and butter after the power went out. Sounds like he's going senile or something. 

Now she is super pissed at our dad because he's ignoring her texts and calls. He gets all weird when a crisis happens. Tends to disappear for fear of being asked for money. Like he's more likely to buy you a frivolous present during than the good times than to help during a crisis. Of course, my sister is crazy too. She's constantly sending him links to stuff on Amazon hoping he will buy her stuff. And she has an abandonment complex. Lately she's been getting angry too. Sort of cycles between- angry, despondent, and pushy for financial help. She's really raging now what with the power being out. Asking him to buy her a headlamp and a $140 power pack thing. The both of them are nuts.


----------



## IcedOver

Over the weekend I got another response from someone local who is willing to help me "lose it". She's definitely attractive and I'm considering it, but something keeps holding me back from being too enthusiastic. She's very flighty-seeming, her writing is barely coherent, and she even referred to herself as a "space case". Worse, she's in a live-in relationship but says she does what she wants and her partner is okay with it, which raises STD concerns (she said she gets tested in April, but honey, that was several months ago). 

So I'm unsure how to proceed. I realize I should do it to get it over with, but I've become very indifferent to the idea of sex. We talked on the weekend online and said we'd go for a walk at some point soon. I texted her a couple days ago but received no response, so likely she has reconsidered or her interest has cycled to something else and I'm forgotten.


----------



## komorikun

Haven't heard a peep from my sister today. She must be pissed or something since we aren't helping her in her time of need.

It really would be so much easier if she were living here or in LA where my dad is. It's hard to help someone several states away unless you just shove tons of money at them. But if she were to move in with me, she might never move out. Have a feeling she is simply too dysfunctional to work. I don't know if I can stand to live with another person at this point. She's clean enough but I can't stand noise and she's a real social butterfly.


----------



## komorikun

I'm becoming such a ding dong. Tuesday night I fell asleep with the balcony sliding glass door wide open. Can't believe I forgot to shut it. I'm on the 2nd floor (more like 3rd floor on that side of the apartment due to the incline) but it still makes me nervous to have it open while I'm sleeping. I leave windows open though. 

Then this morning (Thursday morning) I wake up and rush to turn on the coffee machine only to discover I hadn't set it up the night before. ARGH!!! I have enough trouble as is waking up these days. Normally around 11pm, I fill it up with water and have the paper filter and coffee all set up. So all I have to do is hit the button.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> I'm becoming such a ding dong. Tuesday night I fell asleep with the balcony sliding glass door wide open. Can't believe I forgot to shut it. I'm on the 2nd floor (more like 3rd floor on that side of the apartment due to the incline) but it still makes me nervous to have it open while I'm sleeping. I leave windows open though.


I have a door to my apartment that goes right outside to stairs, and many times I leave it unlocked. When I get home at night I sometimes don't even shut the door, just push it mostly closed. Then I conk out and wake up hours later and realize I haven't shut the door.


----------



## komorikun

I need more lamps. The two I have now aren't enough. Probably one floor lamp but I just thought these two on the IKEA site are so cute. I really like diffuse light.



















*Current lamps:
*


----------



## Justjunk

Too many chatters in my brain. Waiting for them to settle down


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> I'm becoming such a ding dong. Tuesday night I fell asleep with the balcony sliding glass door wide open. Can't believe I forgot to shut it. I'm on the 2nd floor (more like 3rd floor on that side of the apartment due to the incline) but it still makes me nervous to have it open while I'm sleeping. I leave windows open though.


I used to live on the fourth floor and would leave my balcony door open in the summers. It directly opened into my bedroom, and there were often people walking down the balcony during the day and at night (it was a shared balcony and connected to other floors with fire escapes). I sort of slept with one eye open but since there was no air conditioning, I really needed the air circulation when it got hot :blank I don't know if anyone ever looked in to see me sleeping, and nothing bad ever happened.


----------



## blue2

I woke up at 6am for work a couple weeks ago & realised someone forgot to actually close the door to outside, never mind lock it, most likely my crazy sister floating around at 2am like a vampire. 

Crime rates used to be non existant here a few years ago, but burglaries are pretty common now.


----------



## komorikun

leaf in the wind said:


> I used to live on the fourth floor and would leave my balcony door open in the summers. It directly opened into my bedroom, and there were often people walking down the balcony during the day and at night (it was a shared balcony and connected to other floors with fire escapes). I sort of slept with one eye open but since there was no air conditioning, I really needed the air circulation when it got hot :blank I don't know if anyone ever looked in to see me sleeping, and nothing bad ever happened.


Yeah, that went through my head one time when I went to see a room for rent in Queens and the only window in the room was the sliding glass door to a very small balcony. Decided not to rent that room. There was a spot to put a through the wall air conditioner which is better than a window air conditioner.

It was kind a shady deal anyways. Renting directly from the landlord but I didn't even get to meet the other roommates when I went to see the place. The landlord's son showed me the place. And like the guy said no pets allowed but when I was there we heard a meow coming from one of the bedrooms, LOL. I was just interested in that place because the room had an en-suite bathroom which is super hard to find in NYC and it was close to the train station. Half a block from a major expressway though. So not quiet at all.

Trying hard to imagine what a shared balcony looks like. I'm not a big fan of balconies because of the noise factor. If I burp in my living room, my neighbor will hear it if they are on their balcony and vice versa.


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> Yeah, that went through my head one time when I went to see a room for rent in Queens and the only window in the room was the sliding glass door to a very small balcony. Decided not to rent that room. There was a spot to put a through the wall air conditioner which is better than a window air conditioner.
> 
> It was kind a shady deal anyways. Renting directly from the landlord but I didn't even get to meet the other roommates when I went to see the place. The landlord's son showed me the place. And like the guy said no pets allowed but when I was there we heard a meow coming from one of the bedrooms, LOL. I was just interested in that place because the room had an en-suite bathroom which is super hard to find in NYC and it was close to the train station. Half a block from a major expressway though. So not quiet at all.
> 
> Trying hard to imagine what a shared balcony looks like. I'm not a big fan of balconies because of the noise factor. If I burp in my living room, my neighbor will hear it if they are on their balcony and vice versa.


Shared balconies aren't too uncommon in Montreal - It looks like the below, and the fire escapes would be at the side of the building... it's kind of sketch because I'd see people climb up from the ground and make their way up the floors through the stairs/shared patios. I think there might have been drug deals or something going on, especially with the ones wandering past my unit at like 3am, but there were never any disturbances or noise.

Sometimes my neighbours' cats would wander in.


----------



## veron

^I would probably hate to live in something like this, lol. Both for privacy and safety reasons. This kind of arrangement where your neighbors could walk by and look into your room anytime would make sense if the building was occupied by a large extended family that wanted easy access to one another at all times, but otherwise, I can't imagine what that architect was thinking.

When I was living in an apartment with a balcony, I had a lazy bag out there and I'd also sometimes sunbathe on a towel. I don't think I could leave items out like that or enjoy my balcony much if it was shared


----------



## leaf in the wind

@veron

It wasn't bad most of the time - my neighbours didn't make a habit of walking past much at all, and I did them the same favour. I just didn't like the late-night wanderers when I had to leave my door open, and I don't think those people even lived in the building.


----------



## tehuti88

Changing my password. :afr If I go missing...well...it didn't work and I'm locked out. :/


----------



## tehuti88

Okay, I guess it worked.


----------



## komorikun

Got another *"He's all yours. You can have him."* text from my sister. My sister and dad got into another argument on the phone again. Oh joy. Like I want him.....


----------



## TheOriginalBlah

Is this really r-a-n-d-o-m? I spotted a pattern. That got me anxious because it means others formed a friendship. So i am an intruder, which is why I get 'SA'.

Hi komioriku, nice cat there. it looks like a panda. or maybe a paw print. i got a lil orange fella here too ;() 

i can relate to you. i got some 'hand me downs' too ;( Well, as a dude. It's worse when you a guy. Just be happy u got 1. Some got none. I only got this dang cat now... lol.

So, i like this kinda thread. Truly random. Unlike online poker. lol.


----------



## veron

I wonder if he's that nice to everybody...


----------



## firelight

My eyes have been sore as hell lately. Can't do tv or gaming for too long or they hurt for days. Was looking forward to reading this textbook but the font is microscopic... Wonder if I need glasses but hesitant to go due to the corona.


----------



## IcedOver

Still don't know what's going on with the guy in the place above me. It's been like two months that he's been gone, but his light is on. Today I thought I heard him in the parking lot, but it was someone who I guess is a friend or family member and it sounded from a radio like they had a cop and were banging on his door. They said his mail hasn't been picked up either. I'm sure that if a cop was involved, they got an answer as to whether he's laying in his apartment and in whatever state, or they will. If the cop went inside, they didn't turn off the light, so I'm not sure what's up.


----------



## introvert33

I can't believe how easy it is to get sucked back in here. Also, why would I not recognize when I'm depressed? Its not like I havent had enough practice. I guess it always seems like its not bad enough to be considered, like since I'm not sad and I can get out of bed its not really depressed. But even so its still worth improving.


----------



## LuvMyRiker

*The Wheel Of Time*

Empty. 
Rudderless. 
Yet round and round the wheel of time spins. The brain consuming itself with thoughts of discontent: 
What if... 
I should have... 
Why didn't I...
Don't or else....
If only....
....If only I could muster the strength to clamber onto the empty rudderless wheel that is my brain. 
Racing, the uncontrolled the wheel of time speeds faster than ever towards an unknown future chalk full of unknown uncertainties......

C'est la vie.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm an average baseball hitter. Never played, but I have the coordination to hit if thrown to or if I throw it up and hit it. I went to the local batting cages last year for the first time in many years and did okay. Yesterday I went again. It was really weird. I started off by just picking up an errant ball that was sitting around the cage so I could practice before turning on the machine. I threw it up and tried to hit it and . . . total whiff. I tried this for ten minutes and didn't even connect with the ball. It felt like the bat was going through the ball. If anybody was looking, I probably looked like a total goof. I was getting very discouraged and wondered if something was wrong. Then I realized that when I hit, I don't have to think about it or even look right at the ball. It's just timing. I was also swinging too hard. So I slowed down and was able to hit some even though I didn't do as well as last year.


----------



## Fixxer

IcedOver said:


> I'm an average baseball hitter. Never played, but I have the coordination to hit if thrown to or if I throw it up and hit it. I went to the local batting cages last year for the first time in many years and did okay. Yesterday I went again. It was really weird. I started off by just picking up an errant ball that was sitting around the cage so I could practice before turning on the machine. I threw it up and tried to hit it and . . . total whiff. I tried this for ten minutes and didn't even connect with the ball. It felt like the bat was going through the ball. If anybody was looking, I probably looked like a total goof. I was getting very discouraged and wondered if something was wrong. Then I realized that when I hit, I don't have to think about it or even look right at the ball. It's just timing. I was also swinging too hard. So I slowed down and was able to hit some even though I didn't do as well as last year.


I think that's a great observation about your technique. Some things we don't need to think about, because our body gets used to it. When we focus too much to do something right, sometime we get to change the way we do things and it ain't natural anymore.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'd like to spend $3000 on a gold coin.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093914553-post7132.html

My sister is going nuts again about possibly losing her storage room. Oh god. Trying to borrow money from everyone. Trying to sell things. Didn't ask me for money but she did call today which is very rare. Texting now about "losing all her memories" and "being erased."

The stuff has been in storage for like 6 years now. She doesn't even know half of what is in there at this point. This stuff that she knows is in there though: her baby book, various family memorabilia, our dead mom's art notebooks/diaries and ashes, old family photo albums, and apparently very important unfinished pieces of artwork of hers. I've seen the photos of the storage room (online auction). It's a big mess. 90% of it is boxes. One big red dresser, another piece of furniture, and an exercise bike.

She really goes crazy when this happens. Goes back and forth between being frothing mad about no one helping her ("everyone is just in it for themselves") to being despondent and suicidal ("no one loves, I'm all alone"). Her storage room gives me a knot in my stomach. But it's like even if you help her, it won't end. She's a bottomless money pit since she can't or won't work.

The last time I helped her, I asked for 2 things- a receipt and to send me my box back. Never got the receipt and it took her over a month to send me my box. I also told her if she wanted to ship me anything important (like family photo albums) that I would pay for the postage. Never sent me anything besides the box I had to hound her to send.


----------



## komorikun

Now she's threatening to kill herself. I can't deal with her. Even if I tell her can she stay here and I can find her a job at my company. She just says it's a ****ty job and she doesn't want to live in my city. Seems very concerned about her credit. And how even if she loses the storage she will still owe them money.

Well if she kills herself, she kills herself. I can't be giving her $1,200 every 3 months. It's never-ending since she can't or won't work. Has no place to put all the crap since she's always staying with people for free. Refuses to empty out the storage room because she is convinced that eventually she will have a job and and an apartment to put the stuff in. 

It's worse now because the dog died in March. Not sure if it was the dog that kept her from offing herself before.


----------



## komorikun

Well, she was going to lose the storage unit on Monday but she got a reprieve. They are giving her until the end of the month to pay. Not sure how much. Maybe $1,300. Giving her a discount if she moves it out. Guess they are sick of her shenanigans. Today she is acting all happy and positive. Acting like she wasn't talking about being cremated on Sunday. 

She got all annoyed with me today when I texted "I guess you have probably come to terms with it." She said I was being negative and unhelpful. And commented that I was in such a bad mood. How is she going to come up with $1,300 plus whatever truck would cost to move the stuff? She's trying to sell artwork, lol. Refuses to do a gofundme. 

Anyways, I think I'm going to turn my phone off or block her number Sunday to Tuesday. I just can't deal with it. How am I supposed to function and work with her threatening suicide? I'm not exactly the emotional, warm, fuzzy type that can help upset people.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been three times to this restaurant that serves spicy chicken and gotten the highest of five spice levels each time because I'm big on super hot stuff and even am trying to increase my tolerance level further. Usually restaurant food that claims to be spicy is not, but this place is no joke. It's "Nashville Hot" chicken that has a spice coating on the outside, not a sauce. It's easily as hot as ghost pepper flakes, maybe hotter. I've been noticing that super hot pepper stuff in the past couple months has been giving me a tummy ache after which is understandable. These chicken tenders did that, yesterday more than the previous times. I think this restaurant should put a warning on the highest spice level because I'm sure that some people who are not as experienced with _really_ hot stuff would get these thinking that it won't be that bad and then be unable to finish their meal because they're running around gasping, coughing, and their mucus running.


----------



## Citrine79

I think I need another news/social media blackout. My mind isn’t in a good place right now and the continuous stream of bad news, gaslighting and just all around misery is getting to be too much for me again.


----------



## The Patriot

Stop settling for less, stop accepting what happens to you and make it happen. You're such a good person, you deserve so much better than you give yourself credit for. You say the same to me but you don't believe you deserve it yourself. You're a great mom, a great friend, a wonderful daughter but you let her fear of what her father will do keep you and her in a situation thats not good for you. He has no respect for you, No honor, no decency, he fights with 8 year old little girls. Gets into shouting matches with them does that sound like a mature guy?


----------



## kyoukyo

Citrine79 said:


> I think I need another news/social media blackout. My mind isn't in a good place right now and the continuous stream of bad news, gaslighting and just all around misery is getting to be too much for me again.


I did this recently and it's amazing how much it improved my mood and reduced my negative ruminations. But something or other keeps coming across my radar and sucking me back in.


----------



## komorikun

My dad got all excited about possibly being approved for the reverse mortgage on Ann's condo. Then he texted me:



> you said your concern about getting a cat was getting it to a vet. Would a taxi work? I will pay for taxis
> 
> You deserve your own cat!
> 
> If you're concerned about my promise I can send you $500 cash as deposit


Ugh. If I ever get a cat I don't want him to have anything to do with it. I still think of him and Ann as cat killers after what they did to our cats many years ago. I certainly wouldn't show him any photos of the cat. It's like showing pics to a serial killer or something. My sister is always taking pics of animals and texting them to him in a three way text convo we have. He will often say "oh cutie!" Creeps me out. Sends shivers down my spine.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093679627-post7547.html

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093358487-post5.html

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1091718402-post32.html


----------



## leaf in the wind

My net worth is currently less than half of what it was 6 years ago. I don't think I'll be able to rebuild savings to that level again unless I work a second job and stop eating out (which I won't)... those early years where you're living with your parents and not paying rent is really the key stage for setting yourself up financially.


----------



## firelight

komorikun said:


> My dad got all excited about possibly being approved for the reverse mortgage on Ann's condo. Then he texted me:
> 
> Ugh. If I ever get a cat I don't want him to have anything to do with it. I still think of him and Ann as cat killers after what they did to our cats many years ago. I certainly wouldn't show him any photos of the cat. It's like showing pics to a serial killer or something. My sister is always taking pics of animals and texting them to him in a three way text convo we have. He will often say "oh cutie!" Creeps me out. Sends shivers down my spine.
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093679627-post7547.html
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093358487-post5.html
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1091718402-post32.html


I would feel the same way as you, for what it's worth.


----------



## Fixxer

Have a nice one!


----------



## IcedOver

I've been wondering for a while if I shout or even talk in my sleep. Sometimes I shout in my dreams and I'm curious if I'm shouting vocally too. So I downloaded a voice-activated app and used it for a couple hours last night. Didn't hear any talking, but it sounded like I was snoring.


----------



## komorikun

My sister sent a copy of the storage bill to my dad last night which he promptly shared with me. It says she is paid up until March 31,2020. I gave her money back in December. That paid her up until December 31. She had not paid for October, November, or December. Storage room is $268 per month and then if you are late they charge you an extra $51 per month. If you are more than a month late on the bill, they won't let you get inside your storage room. Then if you pay nothing for 2 months, on the 3rd month they will charge you a $100 foreclosure fee and give you a warning that you are about to lose all your stuff. Then the stuff goes on auction. 

She had another freak out/suicide episode the end of March because her stuff was about to be auctioned off once again. She somehow borrowed money from the nutty lady she works for (under the table) and managed to keep her stuff. I'm assuming that paid her up until March 31. 

I know she got the stimulus money around June because I helped her find the website to do it (she doesn't file tax returns). I had asked her what she did with the money and she claimed she paid around $300 or something to her credit card company to keep it from going to collections. I think that's her credit limit. I thought she would use the rest of the money to pay the storage bill, but I guess not. Not sure what she did with the rest of the money. Maybe paid back the nutty lady. 

Talked to her on the phone yesterday. She was just going on about how she has been very careful about not getting the corona. She hasn't been doing the under the table gigs because doesn't want to risk getting the corona virus what with the long travel on public transit and interacting with various clients. Doesn't want to give the corona to the old man who is letting her stay for free. I don't get how she expected to pay for the storage room if she isn't working. Did she expect money to fall from the sky? I guess she has been applying for jobs but I only heard about one interview since March and that's it. Why does she not have a freakout when she can't pay the monthly bill? Why does she ignore it until it comes to auction time?


----------



## Paul

@komorikun It's baffling that people work so hard to destroy their finances and their lives over things as utterly useless as a room they never visit full of stuff they never use.


----------



## komorikun

Land of a thousand excuses. She called me and sounded real friendly initially but by the end of the call she was getting pissed at me and even more so towards our dad. "It's only a $1,000 bucks. Not a lot. I'm going to lose all my cherished belongings. My baby book, my artwork, our mom's ashes, family photo albums." More like $2,000 or $2,500 at this point since the deadline for the deal she made with them has passed. She was supposed to have everything out by the 31st.


----------



## komorikun

The drama continues. My dad makes it worse. He often waffles on money promises. He's really trying to get this reverse mortgage on the condo. But he wasn't getting a lot of enthusiasm or interest from me or my sister about it. So he kept saying that we should be interested in it because he might help us out if he gets it. Initially, he said he'd help pay down my student loans if he gets the reverse mortgage. Later he changed his tune and said he'd only help after he gets the mortgage *AND* Ann dies.

I think it makes him feel good to say "Oh, I'll help you. Don't worry about it. I'm here for you." He's saying this to my sister now but ugh but from what he says to me he might not help even if he does get approval for the reverse mortgage.

First he said he wouldn't help. She didn't ask but was hoping. Then somehow after a conversation with me, he changed his mind and told me that he will do it and have some of the crap sent to my place for safekeeping. Next thing I hear from my sister that he said he will do it if he gets the reverse mortgage and that he thinks he will hear from the loan guy on Monday. That was sort of her last day. And he keeps going back and forth on that when he talks to me.

*Promising to help and then not helping is worse than not offering at all.
*
My sister does this all last minute. She knew this was coming but kept secret about it until a couple weeks ago and even then she wouldn't really give a figure ($$$). Makes it all vague. Didn't get any definite numbers out of her until like 2 days before her "deadline."

Both of them frustrate me immensely. Both are nuts.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I remember the days when I could get 4 hours of sleep and be good to go the next day. And I'd do that several days in a row. 

Man getting old sucks.


----------



## IcedOver

leaf in the wind said:


> I remember the days when I could get 4 hours of sleep and be good to go the next day. And I'd do that several days in a row.
> 
> Man getting old sucks.


Weirdly, the amount of sleep I get usually doesn't seem to affect me. I have the same low energy level whether I have eight hours or four hours. In fact, I've sometimes found myself more sharp when I get less sleep.


----------



## IcedOver

On Tuesday I got a ticket to go to our amusement park Kennywood . . . alone . . . on Saturday. On Wednesday I pulled my back as I do maybe once or twice a year, and this is the worst I've pulled it this year. I can't stand up totally straight and it's definitely not close to working itself out. I could change the day to Sunday or Monday, but it's possible I won't go at all and it'll be a wasted ticket.


----------



## leaf in the wind

IcedOver said:


> Weirdly, the amount of sleep I get usually doesn't seem to affect me. I have the same low energy level whether I have eight hours or four hours. In fact, I've sometimes found myself more sharp when I get less sleep.


My ability to concentrate and perform cognitive exercises drastically decreases if I get less than 7 or 8 hours. Combined with frying my brain with alcohol every night and I'm surprised I haven't gotten fired from my job already.


----------



## IcedOver

Well, I went to Kennywood alone. I thought that they said the park would be at 50% capacity, but you wouldn't have known it. I waited an hour in line for three separate coasters. That cut down on the total rides I could do. Folks all wore masks, which was good. The last two times I went, which were the only times in the last 20 years, I took a motion sickness pill called Bonine and I had no issues. I took it yesterday as well, but the tablet is so small and you chew it that I don't think it took. I was going to take a second with me but didn't. Towards the end of the day, the accumulated motion got to me and I barfed when I got home. I probably shouldn't have gone but it's been ten years and I was jonesing to ride some coasters and other rides because I watch these POV coaster rides on YouTube and want to be on them. It kind of sucked not riding with anybody, but whatever.


----------



## introvert33

@IcedOver. You decided to go! Even if it wasn't great, it still was a good thing to push yourself I think. And now it's off your mind. Hopefully you had some fun.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Well a few hours in and that wasn't too hard at all. Learned a few rules and now I'm interested in seeing some different functions and curves..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

IcedOver said:


> Weirdly, the amount of sleep I get usually doesn't seem to affect me. I have the same low energy level whether I have eight hours or four hours. In fact, I've sometimes found myself more sharp when I get less sleep.


I've read that sleep deprivation can alleviate depressive symptoms, so if you are depressed or perhaps have a similar cognitive profile most of the time the lack of sleep could help boost you:

https://mosaicscience.com/story/staying-awake-surprisingly-effective-way-treat-depression/



> "Sleep deprivation really has opposite effects in healthy people and those with depression," says Benedetti. If you're healthy and you don't sleep, you'll feel in a bad mood. But if you're depressed, it can prompt an immediate improvement in mood, and in cognitive abilities. But, Benedetti adds, there's a catch: once you go to sleep and catch up on those missed hours of sleep, you'll have a 95 per cent chance of relapse.


It has mixed results for me. Also have to consider the placebo effect that could be caused by what you happen to be doing while staying awake all night or whether staying awake becomes a goal that you can achieve in itself. Definitely one time my social anxiety disappeared entirely while staying up for a really long time on a school trip with no goal/productive activity at the time, and sitting in a dark room very bizarre. Was back the next morning again (I think both things probably helped 1 staying awake longer than normal and 2 the lighting in the room. I think lighting has some effect on my anxiety and mood though it's often more subtle.)


----------



## IcedOver

introvert33 said:


> @IcedOver. You decided to go! Even if it wasn't great, it still was a good thing to push yourself I think. And now it's off your mind. Hopefully you had some fun.


Thanks. It's difficult for me to have what others might term "fun", but it was okay aside from the waiting in line which sucked. You wait for so long in the line that when you actually get on the coaster it's nice just to be sitting down and I had to remind myself that I was going to be thrown around and go up and down steep hills. I'm just pissed that the drug didn't take because I really started to feel like crap. That combined with the long waits really cut down on the number of rides I could do; only rode nine things.


----------



## MCHB

Super stoked (and anxiously excited!)


The offer I put on a house got accepted and my next step is to secure a morgage! If all goes according to plan I can move into my own place (screw renting!) Next month! ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> Super stoked (and anxiously excited!)
> 
> The offer I put on a house got accepted and my next step is to secure a morgage! If all goes according to plan I can move into my own place (screw renting!) Next month! ^_^


Congrats!


----------



## leaf in the wind

MCHB said:


> Super stoked (and anxiously excited!)
> 
> The offer I put on a house got accepted and my next step is to secure a morgage! If all goes according to plan I can move into my own place (screw renting!) Next month! ^_^


Congratulations!! So awesome. Are you buying in British Columbia? I wish I made enough to own property there.


----------



## uziq

Just 2 more years and I can freely post my errant nonsense on this sub-board


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

leaf in the wind said:


> Congratulations!! So awesome. Are you buying in British Columbia? I wish I made enough to own property there.


Thanks and Yup! Smack dab in the middle of it. I honestly never thought I'd be able to afford a place until I left the Okanagan and moved North! :smile2:


----------



## leaf in the wind

MCHB said:


> Thanks and Yup! Smack dab in the middle of it. I honestly never thought I'd be able to afford a place until I left the Okanagan and moved North! :smile2:


Which city? What's life like there? My friend worked in Prince George for 6 months and it's something I'd also consider.

Sometimes I think about moving back in my mid-thirties to settle in Surrey. Prices are going up in Montreal and may not be worth the tradeoff eventually... though right now, one can still get a 4-bedroom detached house for what you'd pay for a 2-bed condo in the lower mainland ($600k or thereabouts).


----------



## MCHB

leaf in the wind said:


> Which city? What's life like there? My friend worked in Prince George for 6 months and it's something I'd also consider.
> 
> Sometimes I think about moving back in my mid-thirties to settle in Surrey. Prices are going up in Montreal and may not be worth the tradeoff eventually... though right now, one can still get a 4-bedroom detached house for what you'd pay for a 2-bed condo in the lower mainland ($600k or thereabouts).


Vanderhoof (It's a town about an hour west of Prince). The town is super laid back and mellow which I like plus I can actually afford to live here (work is presently 5 minutes away but when I can finally move into my place it'll be like 6 minutes away) The place I'm buying is 315k on a lot just under 1/4 acre and is right on the river with a crown land on one side. :smile2:


----------



## leaf in the wind

MCHB said:


> Vanderhoof (It's a town about an hour west of Prince). The town is super laid back and mellow which I like plus I can actually afford to live here (work is presently 5 minutes away but when I can finally move into my place it'll be like 6 minutes away) The place I'm buying is 315k on a lot just under 1/4 acre and is right on the river with a crown land on one side. :smile2:


Sounds charming... I love small towns.


----------



## JH1983

I got everything finalized on my new house this week. Moved some stuff today and bought a bunch of miscellaneous stuff. Still waiting on the furniture, some is getting delivered and some I'll have to pick up. Got an air mattress for now to go ahead and start staying there to cut my work commute from an hour each way down to 20 minutes.

@MCHB congrats! Hope it all goes smoothly. My closing got delayed three times and it was very aggravating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver

My upstairs neighbor has been gone for over three months and I had no idea what happened to him. His light was on and it seemed like friends or relatives were looking for him as well. I heard people in his place today and thought it was him because the guy sounded just like him. However, listening to this guy who was in his place today talking to a neighbor, it appears my neighbor might have passed or is at least in shape where he can't come back. I'm not sure and didn't go out and ask although I'd like to know. The tenor of the conversation was that he had passed because he fell and was in the hospital and then had an issue in the hospital itself, but I didn't catch the whole thing. The woman he was talking to kept saying "Sorry to hear that". They were taking his stuff out. It's too bad because to my knowledge he was only about 60. He had been in the place since 2012 and despite my issues with him appearing not to sleep and pounding on the floor to imagined noises, he was a good neighbor compared to what you could have. Most of the people who have been moving into this building have been twentysomethings whereas when I moved in 21 years ago it was mostly senior citizens. I dread getting some young person above me; I hope it's some senior citizen who goes to bed at 8:00.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I did not see a single bug or spider anywhere in our condo this year. Very odd.


----------



## MCHB

ZOMG! Met with a lawyer today and I think the process of signing and initialling my life away is almost at an end!


----------



## MCHB

JH1983 said:


> I got everything finalized on my new house this week. Moved some stuff today and bought a bunch of miscellaneous stuff. Still waiting on the furniture, some is getting delivered and some I'll have to pick up. Got an air mattress for now to go ahead and start staying there to cut my work commute from an hour each way down to 20 minutes.
> 
> @*MCHB* congrats! Hope it all goes smoothly. My closing got delayed three times and it was very aggravating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thus far everything has gone smoothly! Also so much paperwork! I have a newfound respect for lawyers, home inspectors and real estate agents! My god.


----------



## IcedOver

This is at least the second time that I've been contacted online with interest as far as some interpersonal physical stuff, talked for a couple days and gotten pretty excited, then found out that it's a trans woman. It might be on me for not looking at every nook and cranny of their profile for something about being trans, but that's something you mention. I don't care what political or social crap you ascribe to, that's important to know and to relate to someone you're talking to. Otherwise you're just wasting their time.


----------



## veron

IcedOver said:


> This is at least the second time that I've been contacted online with interest as far as some interpersonal physical stuff, talked for a couple days and gotten pretty excited, then found out that it's a trans woman. It might be on me for not looking at every nook and cranny of their profile for something about being trans, but that's something you mention. I don't care what political or social crap you ascribe to, that's important to know and to relate to someone you're talking to. Otherwise you're just wasting their time.


Lol... On another note, I can imagine a trans woman being really good with a man in bed...


----------



## The Patriot

Nobody ever wants to have casual sex with me and it makes me think something is wrong with me. Nobody just thinks about hooking up with me and having no strings attached or casual sex. The only sex I've gotten is from relationships, I've only had two. Not that I want to be used but to me it makes me feel like I'm ugly. None of my female friends wanted to go out with me but they wanted to bang my really good looking ex friend.


----------



## IcedOver

As I'm sure I've said several times, I unashamedly advertise myself as a virgin on several sites trying to find any taker to help. When a new message comes in, it's exciting. Over the last three days, I've received two new responses. One I talked to for a short while very late at night before bed, and we said we'd chat the next day. Since then, no response. The other came just last night. I replied right away. No response. It's absolutely uncanny. I can understand being busy or not going on the site, but this verges on disrespect. This should be the anthem not only for me but also for any guy having to deal with females in this ridiculous online messaging world.


----------



## MCHB

Is it October second yet? Because it should be October second. ^_^


----------



## MCHB

Gave my one month notice and took possession of my house today and started moving the ignorant and heavy stuff first. My studded winter tires were first and got me sweating (I'm out of shape but when it comes to work I'm an Ox!) My second load was tools...lots of tools!


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Skeletra

We’re having a dinner event at work, and we have been asked to chose our menu in advance, because of Corona... this obviously has to happen in such a manner that everyone sees what you are going to get. I’m overthinking my order.
Am I a monster if I pick the duck-liver? Is it as unethical as foie gras? Will people judge me if I pick the cheapest options? Will people think differently of me if I pick the fanciest-sounding stuff?


----------



## MCHB

House warming party after work Thursday (technically Friday morning!) was sick! ^_^


----------



## MCHB

Internet was hooked up today so I'm Finally completely moved into my place! ^_^


...feels so weird to say that lol.


----------



## JH1983

We finally got our bedroom set. The one we ordered they told us would be probably two more months, so we picked one out that was in stock. Also picked up the new flooring from Lowes. Going to start pulling out the carpet maybe this weekend. Have the TV mounted, but still need an entertainment center.

Been looking at DIY catio ideas online. I'm planning on turning part of the front porch into a screened in area for my cats with a window mounted cat door for access.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

33 next month...


----------



## either/or

Can you say worserer things in the 30+ thread than in the 18+ thread? It seems like you should be able to. Like things almost twice as bad. But I have a feeling this is not the case.


----------



## either/or

Canadian Brotha said:


> 33 next month...


Happy almost birthday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

either/or said:


> Happy almost birthday.


Cheers!


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> I did not see a single bug or spider anywhere in our condo this year. Very odd.


That sounds like heaven haha as I recently joined a bug Id group on Facebook and every. single. day. spiders come up; now I find myself sleeping with the lights on and completely under the duvet lol. They should do a bug Id group without spiders 

What kind of things did you used to see?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> That sounds like heaven haha as I recently joined a bug Id group on Facebook and every. single. day. spiders come up; now I find myself sleeping with the lights on and completely under the duvet lol. They should do a bug Id group without spiders
> 
> What kind of things did you used to see?


 It appears I spoke too soon. A couple weeks ago, I started seeing spiders. I don't know what kind they are. I just know I don't want them. :lol


----------



## blue2

Bruh, it's cold outside ///="=\\


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> It appears I spoke too soon. A couple weeks ago, I started seeing spiders. I don't know what kind they are. I just know I don't want them. :lol


Get a jam jar ready If I lived in the US I'd have to have netting over every window to stop them entering haha. From the posts I've seen the people in the US seem to really like the Praying Mantids, Mantisis :smile2:


----------



## IcedOver

I'm pro-mask (but anti-lockdown and business destruction) and wear a mask when I'm in public. However, I was going up to return an item up the street at the outside library book drop and didn't wear a mask. On the extra-wide sidewalk of the library a woman was coming my way going to the outside book sale. She had a mask on and instead of passing the maskless me decided to step off the sidewalk into the lane that leads from the parking lot to the street . . . as a car was slowly coming towards her back. Thankfully he wasn't coming any faster. I looked back and the idiot was back on the sidewalk. So she'd rather step into potential traffic than pass someone without a mask. This crap has made people totally insane.


----------



## IcedOver

The apartment above me has been vacant for about six months and it's been refreshing having nobody above me. It appears that some activity is going on; I think I've heard the door a few times yesterday and today. I don't think anybody has moved in yet, but likely it's the realtor doing something, getting stuff ready. I'm really not in the mood for this at the moment, someone new coming in and having to find out their quirks or whatever. I just hope it's some senior who goes to bed at 8:00 and not some kid or White trash which appear to be the majority in recent move-ins.


----------



## IcedOver

On the "quest to lose my virginity" front, I'm talking to someone where it's the most interested I've been, the best opportunity, and the most attractive or second most attractive woman I've ever talked to about it. The catch? She's in NYC and is being hyper-(over)vigilant about the virus. She's potentially meeting someone local to her in my same position but doesn't feel we could meet anytime soon because of travel. So even though it's unlikely I'd meet anybody else, I'm stuck with thinking whether I should even try while waiting because the likelihood of meeting someone as hot as her is nil.


----------



## Kevin001

I can totally see myself married by 32 but hey you never know.


----------



## IcedOver

What a crappy Christmas this will be. My family decided to "cancel" Christmas. I'm against the whole "government-mandated shutdown" of businesses and all the contradictory and confused/confusing BS that semi-dictators around the world have vomited out this year, but we just decided as a personal thing to err on the side of caution for our parents. (I'm glad I'm not in the UK; Boris can go fvck himself.) We also didn't get together for Easter or Thanksgiving. We won't be doing any presents or visiting and my brother won't be coming up from Raleigh (he hasn't been up at all this year). In some ways it's okay because Christmas is usually kind of a depressing time for me anyway. However, not having that tradition is a depressing idea in itself. I don't have a desire to put up any decorations or watch any specials. I have work to do right up to it and after, so I likely won't feel any kind of respite or relaxation from work, just more drudgery and anxiety to close out this horrible year.


----------



## coeur_brise

either/or said:


> Can you say worserer things in the 30+ thread than in the 18+ thread? It seems like you should be able to. Like things almost twice as bad. But I have a feeling this is not the case.


I spent 80 dollars on takeout last month.. my credit score is -5000, hm..I didnt reply to the email i was supposed to. And if I did, I didn't include a signature. That kind of bad? Haha. (Not all are true)

..I .just wanna go home.


----------



## andy1984

xmas stinks


----------



## either/or

coeur_brise said:


> I spent 80 dollars on takeout last month.. my credit score is -5000, hm..I didnt reply to the email i was supposed to. And if I did, I didn't include a signature. That kind of bad? Haha. (Not all are true)
> 
> ..I .just wanna go home.


Ohhh no...I was referring to things of a sexual nature...it just seems weird you can discuss those in the 18+ forum but not the 30+ forum. Sweet credit score btw ; )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s taken me to age 33 to own a mattress, bedframe, & nightstand


----------



## Paul

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's taken me to age 33 to own a mattress, bedframe, & nightstand


Congrats! I've never owned a nightstand (there's a beat up chair next to my bed that I set things on), am using the hand-me-down bed I got 36 years ago and the the mattress bought for me 20 years ago. Whatever works.


----------



## veron

I've never owned a nightstand either, my bedroom is too small and cannot fit both a bed and nightstand in it. That sucks.

On a furniture related note, all the interior decorating magazines feature beds and couches with big pillows, and lots of them. While this looks good, it's incredibly impractical. Does anybody actually sleep with 10 pillows? I sleep on one small pillow filled with granules. A small pillow on a large bed doesn't look great, but it's the best sleeping experience for me. I couldn't sleep well on a large goose feather pillow. 

On my couch, I put moderately large pillows that I think look nice, but everybody who sits on it seems to hate them (they take them and put them on their laps or discard them elsewhere).


----------



## agentayuk

Yeah

Sent from my LG-AS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2

Annual trip to the cemetery yesterday with my sister & mother to visit relatives graves, father, paternal grandfather & grandmother, 4 nieces nephews that were born premature, disabled sister that died as a baby, uncle, stepfather, neighbour that had the cool lawn ornaments I liked messing with as a child & the massive Red setter dog he died in '94 the list goes on. 

It's always weird seeing headstones of people I was at school with though, theres 3 in there died in tragic circumstances, including a neighbour girl I used to walk to school with sometimes, died on 1st Jan 2015 @ 33yrs old in a road accident, though some say it was intentional because she had mental health problems, and was also extremely drunk.


----------



## MCHB

I maybe kinda gave up on dating over 5 or 6 years ago...but there's a lovely lady with an epic sense of humour who works at a business that I regularly shop at that I...erm...might be attracted to! I use the term "might be" as I've had my heart ripped out of my chest more than I'd like to admit but dayamn! :3


----------



## IcedOver

Bummer. Looks like I might have a new upstairs neighbor after probably 6-7 months of nobody in the place. It's a woman, but I can't tell her age from the brief glimpse I got. I thought at first she might be an employee getting the place ready, or supervising it, as people have been doing that in recent weeks. It appears she's staying, though. I'm really not looking forward to trying to deal with somebody new's quirks.


----------



## LostinReverie

I am SO ****ing done.


----------



## Kevin001

LostinReverie said:


> I am SO ****ing done.


:squeeze


----------



## IcedOver

New upstairs neighbor is installed and I sure hope it's just the one person. All weekend it's been this chick and her boyfriend, and they sound like typical millennials - needing to laugh every few minutes, sound like they could get rowdy. The place is an efficiency, little bigger than a walk-in closet, so I don't know how it could possibly be two people in it full time. Hopefully the dude is just visiting, as it was my impression it was the chick moving in for sure.


----------



## IcedOver

This new chick upstairs listens to literally the worst music. I'm not even exaggerating. I don't even know the artists, some damn hip-hop/rap/r&b/electro voice-modified sh!t. Thankfully she doesn't keep it on for long, and also thankfully she actually goes out of her apartment, might have a job.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I've got this line down the side of my mouth and I can't work out if it's a skin irritation that I need to do something about or if it's an age thing and I don't need to worry about it. It's quite prominent so I'm getting slightly obsessive - looking at faces of people, trying to work out their age and comparing my own face with theirs.


----------



## IcedOver

I sure as hell hope that it's not two people officially living in the apartment above me, that it's just the one chick. The apartment is little bigger than a walk-in closet, just like mine, so it's inconceivable that it could be two people full-time. This chick's boyfriend seems to be over almost constantly, though. If he doesn't live in the place and is just visiting, I don't know why they didn't just get a place together to save the hassle. 

Still haven't met either of them, but they appear to be annoying-as-fvck millennials, constantly laughing. How can somebody laugh so much?! Their activities aren't overly loud, but it's just the pressure of having somebody above you that's annoying, feeling closed in. Don't know whether either of them work. I thought they did because activities over the past two weeks seemed to end during regular work hours, but today they're upstairs carrying on. I dealt with 21 years of having two neighbors who never, ever left that apartment. The chick next door on the same floor also does not have an outside job. Being that I don't have much going on at work, I have no need to go into the office (where I'd be by myself anyway). So I'm home more than I used to be. Renting a free-standing house that shares no walls or ceilings is something I'd like to do, but the uncertainty of my job and perhaps having to get a lower-paying one is keeping me from considering that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This Brandy is so good. I havent had that in more than a year. Feeling tipsy a bit.


----------



## MCHB

Something sick about owning my own place...I can crank the volume on my stereo and slay!


----------



## zonebox

MCHB said:


> Something sick about owning my own place...I can crank the volume on my stereo and slay!


It is pretty sweet dude, I've cranked up my music in the past as well and went to the extent of walking outside to see how loud it got - it was nothing that others could hear. With that said, it is not exactly a amazing sound system I have - but I do imagine if I were in the same building with others, I would probably have to turn down my TV at night out of consideration for others. There is no chance, cranking up my radio would go unnoticed.

Congrats on having your own place  Home ownership is pretty awesome.


----------



## MCHB

zonebox said:


> It is pretty sweet dude, I've cranked up my music in the past as well and went to the extent of walking outside to see how loud it got - it was nothing that others could hear. With that said, it is not exactly a amazing sound system I have - but I do imagine if I were in the same building with others, I would probably have to turn down my TV at night out of consideration for others. There is no chance, cranking up my radio would go unnoticed.
> 
> Congrats on having your own place  Home ownership is pretty awesome.


My sound system at home is awesome for what it is but at work I want to build "The Decimator!" A few years ago in another shop my Ford ranger was the stereo system and it...erm...kinda shook the walls!


----------



## IcedOver

This chick in the apartment above me who moved in a few weeks ago, holy hell, how can she laugh so much?! She's upstairs with her boyfriend and it sounds like they're playing some kind of video game, but she has been laughing non-stop for at least two hours. "Oh no, OH NO! HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE HNN HNN HNN HNN HNN HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE!". I don't know how it's possible for laughter to come out in such profusion, and constantly. I'm not sure the body allows such laughter. She sounds like she's going to hyperventilate. It's an annoying laugh, sounds kind of affected like the chick next to me on the same floor. The only good thing I can say for her as a neighbor is that her and her boyfriend's (who seems to be over constantly) antics seem to have an end point, like they go to bed or whatever at a certain point.


----------



## seychelle

Odd. Third story I've read in one day concerning twenty-somethings pushing an Asian elderly person down on the street. Is this part of some social media challenge?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> Something sick about owning my own place...I can crank the volume on my stereo and slay!


If only one day I own my own place...


----------



## Myosr

https://www.gif-vif.com/g/The-more-you-grow/


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## flykiwi

I dont want to do taxes. :/ 
and my new computer has black screen of death. 
I dont want to go to my job tomorrow. (Call center.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> https://www.gif-vif.com/g/The-more-you-grow/


That's a mood.


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's a mood.


It gets harder to get a cat's attention the older they get. It's not impossible though. I introduced my cat to a Helium baloon this morning, tried to play with the string for a while but ended up getting tangled in it and got terrified and I had to chase him to get the baloon off. I worry sometimes about him getting a heartattack from random new "toys". He can go from "hmm new interesting thing" to "OMG I'M BEING CHASED BY A MONSTER" in like 2 seconds. : /

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> It gets harder to get a cat's attention the older they get. It's not impossible though. I introduced my cat to a Helium baloon this morning, tried to play with the string for a while but ended up getting tangled in it and got terrified and I had to chase him to get the baloon off. I worry sometimes about him getting a heartattack from random new "toys". He can go from "hmm new interesting thing" to "OMG I'M BEING CHASED BY A MONSTER" in like 2 seconds. : /
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oh I've never really tried. I feel like I've been that cat sometimes though surrounded by bouncy/energetic people. I'm surprised when cats are overly interested in people tbh because my impression of them is that they are fairly uninterested and doing their own thing. I've had random cats come up to me before though and one followed me to school once.

I've seen them slowly react to cucumbers before on YT lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I've never really tried. I feel like I've been that cat sometimes though surrounded by bouncy/energetic people. I'm surprised when cats are overly interested in people tbh because my impression of them is that they are fairly uninterested and doing their own thing.


 I think that's their way of telling people they're bored with the same routine and they want them to do something different. :lol


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I've never really tried. I feel like I've been that cat sometimes though surrounded by bouncy/energetic people. I'm surprised when cats are overly interested in people tbh because my impression of them is that they are fairly uninterested and doing their own thing. I've had random cats come up to me before though and one followed me to school once.


Yeah, cats give a lot of relatable expressions sometimes.

They can have very different personalities. A lot of the stereotypes about can't aren't accurate for all cats all the time. They also aren't 100% solitary. They can love / not care for specific other cats. They get really friendly when in heat too.






^ They used to cuddle a lot but this time he wasn't in the mood lol (at 0:35 I guess thats the typical stereotype reaction)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> Yeah, cats give a lot of relatable expressions sometimes.
> 
> They can have very different personalities. A lot of the stereotypes about can't aren't accurate for all cats all the time. They also aren't 100% solitary. They can love / not care for specific other cats. They get really friendly when in heat too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ They used to cuddle a lot but this time he wasn't in the mood lol (at 0:35 I guess thats the typical stereotype reaction)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Aww those are cute cats. Is one of them called Biscuit? That's a cute name for a cat.


----------



## Myosr

Persephone The Dread said:


> Aww those are cute cats. Is one of them called Biscuit? That's a cute name for a cat.


Yeah, she had to leave tho since she fought with her mom a lot over territory.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

Oy vey, I'm surrounded. Upstairs the new chick has her boyfriend over, and next door the chick is entertaining her brand new gentleman caller. So it's an annoying, affected laugh upstairs, and then one right next door.


----------



## Myosr

Was looking through my favorite quote images

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18A8VJOP707t8ZyXyNvv2syVb6Ftf9LpE/view?usp=sharing










- Roadwork

driving through snow? I don't even know how to drive :S

---

Also, this one I posted a bunch of times before

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jgYFyG7MdM_i1LdDkWOsmHFMJD7RDOpE/view?usp=sharing










^ drew this one a couple of times :con



















https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XBdYJ72LDQi7MTHHdi6Lg1cT79iu15Tm/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/164rSwJrMK08BFFwFKfCXVszIlPo8grbn/view?usp=sharing


----------



## johnfred01

Here comes the snow. I gotta admit that I have seen worst. Anyway, I have been ok with snow as we weren't too much (so far) this season.


----------



## MCHB

One of my favourite memories growing up was crawling out onto the roof with a few select friends or frigging off into the bush to watch the trains go by while hucking rocks at the cars as they went by!



...erm if I ever date again can you imagine? "Let's go up on my roof and look at the stars!"


----------



## firelight

My libido is dying and I'm not sure whether to grieve or to celebrate.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh, in other news, my dad just now killed the new (couple months old) microwave by running it for 20 minutes with nothing in it.
> 
> So I'm sitting here writing this post and he comes to my door and says "The microwave is DEAD! It won't do nothing!"
> 
> So I go in there and look at it and I notice it's got potholders and stuff on top of it (which I told him over and over again not to put stuff on top of it because it needs to vent and he kept doing it). Then I noticed the ****ing thing was literally hot to the touch. Like 150 degrees hot. So I asked him why it was hot and he said it had been running. I looked inside and there was nothing in there. I asked him how long it ran with nothing in it and he said about 20 minutes. I asked him how that happened and he said he set the timer. So obviously, he thought he set the timer but actually set the microwave to run for 20 minutes and just let it sit there and burn itself out. :bash:bash:bash
> 
> Unbelievable
> 
> I wonder why it died? :lol





WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, now that it's cooled down a bit, I plugged it in and the light and controls panel came on. So that's kind of a good sign. Gonna let it cool off some more before I try using it. But I'm kinda scared to. Even though what happened was probably a thermal circuit breaker or something. But hell. Even the GFI in the outlet it was plugged into was tripped. That's the level of "Help me! I'm overheating!" the entire circuit had to take.
> 
> Seems to still work. Just heated water. I just don't know if I trust it now.


 Well, that microwave has been in my room ever since that happened. I was honestly surprised it even worked at all and frankly, a little hesitant to start using it again. I mean that thing really went through hell with him leaving it running like that. But it did still work once it cooled off and didn't seem to be any worse for the wear so I just started using it in my room.

Now I've come to kind of rely on it since my dad has been sleeping in the living room every night. So I just had some egg whites in there earlier (which I've done many times) and I noticed the magnetron was cycling on and off like it does when you have it set to lower power. Only I didn't set it to lower power. So I thought that probably I forgot to change the power level after I cooked something else. So I reset it and started it again. Same thing happened.

I haven't tried it again since but I'll bet you it's just about dead. Now that I actually need it, it's probably going to quit on me. I can't really make it through the night with nothing to eat every night because of my blood sugar issues.


----------



## Blue Dino

@WillYouStopDave
My mom did the exact same thing with a few of their microwaves according to my stepdad. She keeps placing mats or covers on top of the microwave vent to protect it from dirt and stuff. It kept overheating and breaking just after a few months with each new microwave. And she kept blaming my step-sister for misusing it or abusing it. My stepdad knew this was the reason, but he never told her about it and just kept making sure to take the cover off the microwave every time. Of course, when he does, my mom puts it back and gets mad that the cover has been taken off and blames my stepsister for taking it off. The cycle of broken microwaves persists. I think she also closes the microwave too without letting it air out, because the microwave light stays on with the door opened, so to save electricity. But rust builds up quickly this way. Again my stepsister's fault because she has magical microwave rust summoning powers. Just one of the stories my stepdad vents to me with fights between her and stepsister.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino

Not that it would do any good with someone who kills microwaves fast but the Panasonic they sell at Costco now runs the fan for additional time after something has cooked to cool off the internals and (I assume) sort of dissipate the steam.

It also has a pretty nice coating on the interior so that it probably wouldn't rust too quickly. It's probably the best microwave you can get for that price but I still doubt it will last too long if she abuses it the same way. But newer microwaves seem to not last very long anyway. My grandmother had a really basic one with the rotary knob you had to turn to set the cooking time. She had that thing for decades and it still worked fine when she died. We have had probably at least 5-6 new microwaves since we have lived here. I mean, I'm sure my dad's habits have not been good for them either but many people say they don't last like they used to so it's probably lower quality parts.


----------



## Famous

My microwave is about thirty years old.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Famous said:


> My microwave is about thirty years old.


 If you decide to buy a newer one, don't trash the old one if it still works. You'll probably need it in a couple of years.


----------



## Famous

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you decide to buy a newer one, don't trash the old one if it still works. You'll probably need it in a couple of years.


Yup, I really treasure it.


----------



## Paul

Blue Dino said:


> I think she also closes the microwave too without letting it air out, because the microwave light stays on with the door opened, so to save electricity. But rust builds up quickly this way.


You leave the microwave door open? :con I've never done that. There's a couple specs of rust I notice if I look really closely (I hadn't noticed them until you mentioned the idea that a microwave can rust) but I wouldn't call it a problem.

Microwaves seem to last forever if you treat them decently. Mine was the cheapest one out there ($25 I think) and I've been using it for 15 years now. I don't think my parents have changed theirs since they bought their house 20 years ago.


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> @*Blue Dino*
> 
> Not that it would do any good with someone who kills microwaves fast but the Panasonic they sell at Costco now runs the fan for additional time after something has cooked to cool off the internals and (I assume) sort of dissipate the steam.
> 
> It also has a pretty nice coating on the interior so that it probably wouldn't rust too quickly. It's probably the best microwave you can get for that price but I still doubt it will last too long if she abuses it the same way. But newer microwaves seem to not last very long anyway. My grandmother had a really basic one with the rotary knob you had to turn to set the cooking time. She had that thing for decades and it still worked fine when she died. We have had probably at least 5-6 new microwaves since we have lived here. I mean, I'm sure my dad's habits have not been good for them either but many people say they don't last like they used to so it's probably lower quality parts.


It was the same with a lot of our old appliances in general. Our old washing machines and refrigerator. They lasted forever but we replaced it due to it being very un-energy efficient.



Paul said:


> You leave the microwave door open? :con I've never done that. There's a couple specs of rust I notice if I look really closely (I hadn't noticed them until you mentioned the idea that a microwave can rust) but I wouldn't call it a problem.
> Microwaves seem to last forever if you treat them decently. Mine was the cheapest one out there ($25 I think) and I've been using it for 15 years now. I don't think my parents have changed theirs since they bought their house 20 years ago.


I leave the door open now too out of habit, usually after a minute to let out the visible steam. Every microwave we had, the corners and edge inside always get rusted within a year or two. Aside from the stainless steel ones. But they all stopped working after a year or two. I think problem is my parents will always use them to heat up raw foods to cooked. My mom will also tend to use it to overheat foods because she's paranoid about germs not being killed with heat. So likely much more strain than your average household or microwave user.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino

We have had two of the Panasonics like the one we have now. The first one died as a result of a faulty (worn out I guess) door switch that kept causing the circuit breaker to trip. $150 new - and about 2 years old and completely useless. Realistically, that failure was probably the result of the combination of both my dad slamming the door every time he used it and it just being a cheap and dirty part in the first place. But it might have been a fluke. The Panasonic we have now has (I think) already (almost) outlived the first one. In no way do I really believe it will reach five years of service though. I've just got no faith in newer stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I shouldn’t have been so afraid of pursuing dating & sex when I was younger, now being a manchild & looking at women my age on dating apps I feel like I could never live up to expectations of the few I might potentially match with


----------



## gwm483

days months years without progress only sustenance. watching my family grow unhealthier. society as a whole more and more incapable of reacting to it's collapse naturally and realistically.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, it has gone back to working normally. I just made egg whites and green beans in it as usual and it didn't do the cycling on and off thing. I still don't trust it and feel it's probably gonna blow up in my face one day when I'm least expecting it. Admittedly, it was probably built better than I'm giving it credit for because apparently it does have some kind of thermal circuit breaker or something in it. Otherwise, it would have came on as soon as I reset the outlet and plugged it back in. It didn't though. It wouldn't come on again until after it had cooled down.


----------



## CeltAngel

I'm incredibly moody today, my mind is racing and sometimes incoherent.... The fruits of insomnia.


----------



## IcedOver

Once again I let a job listing for a job I have been looking at expire without applying for it. I'm only interested in the job because it seems like less responsibility and because its atypical schedule fits with what I want. Checked today and the listing is gone. 

I've been feeling really low lately. This year is a quarter over and I've accomplished none of what I wanted. If I knew that I could get a job afterward, I'd seriously consider quitting my job and going jobless for a few months, something I could financially afford. At some point you have to consider your own mental wellbeing. Why should I continue at this job? I realize that I'm afraid to quit because I've been at this place for 20 years and this is almost all I know as far as the working world.


----------



## MCHB

I'm not the oldest guy on the crew I'm on anymore...WOOT! 😁


----------



## MCHB

Didn't know how potatoes multiply but learned last weekend. How does one potato become 3 or more potatoes? The worm things that sprout from the potato grow more potatoes! So if you have one small potato with three wormy bits and you cut the potato up into three sections and re-plant them with a bit of potato acting as a root to the wormy bits you're going to have three potatoes! Having said that...if my potatoes actually grow I'm gonna have so many potatoes! 😅


----------



## firelight

Isolation and sleep deprivation are torture techniques for a reason.


----------



## IcedOver

The new upstairs neighbor who moved in this January really isn't that bad. I've still never met her. However, I'm getting a vibe that her boyfriend might have just moved in. The dude is already over almost constantly, it seems. She works during the day, out of the house. Today her car is gone, but I hear some dude in her place. Having two people above me in an apartment the size of a walk-in closet, with one of them potentially being unemployed, is not too cool of an idea.


----------



## Amocholes

I retired last Friday.


----------



## IcedOver

.


----------



## Skeletra

MCHB said:


> Didn't know how potatoes multiply but learned last weekend. How does one potato become 3 or more potatoes? The worm things that sprout from the potato grow more potatoes! So if you have one small potato with three wormy bits and you cut the potato up into three sections and re-plant them with a bit of potato acting as a root to the wormy bits you're going to have three potatoes! Having said that...if my potatoes actually grow I'm gonna have so many potatoes! 😅


Just a little heads up. You do not eat the mother-potato! Thats the piece you put in the ground. She may be all mushy when you harvest them, that’s normal. If she’s not, she will make you really sick. She has no flavour and will feel very ”watery” after boiling. Also don’t eat green potatoes, they give you diarrhoea. The berries are toxic. Definitely do not eat those!
Have you put them in pots/buckets or in the ground? Depending on the size of your plots and the type of your potatoes, and soil quality.. it is likely you will get more than 3 potatoes per tuber (root).
Also if you want to give them a boost, you’ll want something high in phosphorus and nitrogen.
(I work with agricultural science with plant breeding.. I’m looking forwards to hearing more about your potatoes 😅)


----------



## MCHB

Skeletra said:


> Just a little heads up. You do not eat the mother-potato! Thats the piece you put in the ground. She may be all mushy when you harvest them, that’s normal. If she’s not, she will make you really sick. She has no flavour and will feel very ”watery” after boiling. Also don’t eat green potatoes, they give you diarrhoea. The berries are toxic. Definitely do not eat those!
> Have you put them in pots/buckets or in the ground? Depending on the size of your plots and the type of your potatoes, and soil quality.. it is likely you will get more than 3 potatoes per tuber (root).
> Also if you want to give them a boost, you’ll want something high in phosphorus and nitrogen.
> (I work with agricultural science with plant breeding.. I’m looking forwards to hearing more about your potatoes 😅)


I did not know that! My house came with a bunch of elevated grow beds so they're planted in those! My folks know gardening...I do not! One of my growbeds is dedicated to peas and I went and looked at said growbed planted with peas and they're growing! The only reason I know they're peas is they were planted in a straight line! Nature does not do straight lines! The peas have sprouted! I have no idea if the taters are growing but yeah!

If the peas are growing the taters are probably slaying? 😁


----------



## Skeletra

@MCHB people tend to put everything in a straight line . Peas are super easy and will grow on almost anything. They make their own nitrogen and improve the soil. Potatoes aren’t difficult crops though. How long ago did you plant your potatoes? You should see some green plant parts after 20 days. Don’t panic if you don’t. Wait another 10 days, then carefully dig up one and check on it if you still don’t see anything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

By societal stands I’m quite a failure for my age


----------



## JH1983

I found out last week I have a half sister I've never met. She took one of those ancestry tests and matched with my aunt. Contacted her and eventually me on Facebook Monday. I was getting ready to go in to work and drive, so I told her she could give me a call while I was driving. We talked about 30 minutes that night and a couple hours the next. She's about 20 years older than me. Seems nice though.


----------



## MCHB

Dabbling in youtube for fun as I want to make a series of tutorial video's for funzies! 

This is my first attempt at a talkie video! 😅


----------



## zonebox

@MCHB That was awesome! I think you did a fantastic job, and look forward to more videos in the future 😊 I've subscribed to you, but through freetube as I kind of am holding a grudge against google at the moment. Keep up with it, I love your personality and energy.


----------



## MCHB

zonebox said:


> @MCHB That was awesome! I think you did a fantastic job, and look forward to more videos in the future 😊 I've subscribed to you, but through freetube as I kind of am holding a grudge against google at the moment. Keep up with it, I love your personality and energy.


Do the thing!


----------



## IcedOver

I dropped my stupid cell phone on the hard floor at work. I wish it had broken so I could stop using the damn thing. I thought nothing had broken on it until I got to another room and realized that the volume bar had broken off. The frustrating thing is that I couldn't find it! This was a limited area it could even be in, and I thoroughly looked and scraped under a big centerpiece table right where it broke that couldn't be moved, with the flashlight on the damn cell. Nowhere. Down the hallway and in the room I went to - nope. It's so frustrating to feel that something must have popped into a different dimension.


----------



## firelight

I feel guilty that our family line ends with my sister and me. How many countless ancestors and then we drop the ball. I know it's not uncommon and that cousins will still carry on the genes but I still feel guilty. Also I know my parents both would have loved grandchildren.


----------



## extremly

^ Is too soon to give up. Dig within and find the fire and the light, Mr firelight!


----------



## IcedOver

This chick who moved in upstairs in January has a cat that she lets go out whenever it wants, through a cat flap. The issue is that the girl works out of the home, so the cat can go in and out at all times of the day and night. I've made friends with the cat because I love cats, and she meows and rubs on my legs whenever we're out at the same time. However, I spotted someone feeding her once. Maybe they think she's a stray cat or something. That's not good because only the owner should be feeding her. If I spot it again, I'll say something. Plus, I heard what I assume is the same cat get into a couple fights at 3:00 a.m. I heard the chick go out on her balcony one morning and say to herself "Where's my cat?" Well, honey, if you don't want your cat going out at all hours or when you're not home or not awake, block the cat flap!


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

I don't want to die old and alone.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I wish someone would invent a time machine so I could redo my twenties with the hindsight I have now. I'm turning 35 soon and feel like I've wasted my life being fearful and not grabbing opportunities.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Greenmacaron said:


> I wish someone would invent a time machine so I could redo my twenties with the hindsight I have now. I'm turning 35 soon and feel like I've wasted my life being fearful and not grabbing opportunities.


 I just wish I could get back to a time when I was a little more independent and could get away from everything and everyone for any length of time. There are things I need to do that I can't do because people would notice I'm not around.


----------



## Citrine79

If I could do it over again…I’d go all the way back to when I graduated high school. I picked the wrong major, wrong college and eventually the wrong job which I stayed in way, way too long. I was too closed minded and naive and should have left this miserable state when times were better. Now, this place is a dystopian nightmare which gets worse by the day and due to my anxiety and a whole host of other issues, I fear I am stuck here and that things will only get worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Oh god. My PC case was one of those cheapies where the front panel was originally solid plastic with just a slot running around the outer edges for airflow. Which when I first got it, I thought was fine because I figured the air would still get in there. But when I got rid of the hard drives I had in there, I noticed the actual amount of air that was coming through from the front two 120mm fans was very slight with the front on compared to when it was off.

So I originally used a Dremel to cut out a hole in the front and hot glued some black plastic mesh material in there so it didn't look horrible. It was better but my original hole only went about halfway up on the top fan, which I noticed the airflow was still quite restricted.

I left it like that for a while but I just couldn't stand the idea that I wasn't getting the airflow I wanted. So I got the Dremel out again and went after it. This time the cut was not so straight. I'm not sure how I did it last time but I really made a mess out of it this time. Looks pretty bad when I actually look at it but I guess I hardly ever do. Airflow is definitely much improved but.....I think if I had the money, I'd just buy a new case. Which probably wouldn't be easy because they really don't make cases in that size anymore with all the features I want. And actually, that case was less than $40 when I bought it years and years ago. You couldn't get anything close to that quality now for less than $70.


----------



## Lauralyn

I still have a lot of anxiety about aging. I remember seeing myself start aging and my family aging too in my early 20s and all of a sudden things changed and felt different. Also get depressed thinking about the amount of time I have with people.


----------



## Socialmisfits

When I look over yonder across the the sea through the mist I see a new era arriving, the era of the ages of 40+. I wonder what they will bring?


----------



## IcedOver

My mom is 80, and in the last few weeks I've spotted a change in her demeanor and manner of speech. Initially I chalked it up to my brother and his wife visiting and her and the wife having a bit of friction. My mom seemed a bit more goofy in her speech, more sensitive and easier to take affront, and just not as grounded. It's continued, though, just not seeming as grounded, speech slightly different. I'd bring it up to my dad before my mom because if I noticed it, I'm sure he has. I'm just not sure how to do so, though, because we don't talk about stuff of this kind. Could be medication, I don't know. I'm concerned.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> My mom is 80, and in the last few weeks I've spotted a change in her demeanor and manner of speech. Initially I chalked it up to my brother and his wife visiting and her and the wife having a bit of friction. My mom seemed a bit more goofy in her speech, more sensitive and easier to take affront, and just not as grounded. It's continued, though, just not seeming as grounded, speech slightly different. I'd bring it up to my dad before my mom because if I noticed it, I'm sure he has. I'm just not sure how to do so, though, because we don't talk about stuff of this kind. Could be medication, I don't know. I'm concerned.


 I don't want to worry you unnecessarily but it is possible for someone to have a stroke without having noticed it. Strokes are infamous for causing a change in personality. And unfortunately, in someone of that age, they're pretty common.


----------



## IcedOver

Yeah, I thought about that. It's just a subtle change in personality I noticed, but of course that could also be brought about by a stroke or even something like a new medication. I'm considering bringing it up, but have to think a bit more on it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have to be able to afford living alone within the next year


----------



## Socialmisfits

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have to be able to afford living alone within the next year


What are your plans? Hope you'll succeed but if it takes a couple of months longer then don't worry about it


----------



## FindingPeace

I'm going back to college next month, after an 8 year hiatus, to finish my degree and start a career in something that I truly have an interest in. I spent all of my 20s working in restaurants and fast food chains knowing that it wasn't the right career for me. My SA made it hard for me to push myself to take that step to change careers. I'm at a point in my life where I really don't want to keep working in a field that I'm not happy in and want to encourage and push myself to succeed in a career more suited for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Socialmisfits said:


> What are your plans? Hope you'll succeed but if it takes a couple of months longer then don't worry about it


Only plan is save enough money for two months rent so I have a months leeway should I need it


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like whatever I was supposed to be, I never became and definitely feeling my age. More like I'm 55 or 60 in terms of life attitude. I need new air, fresh air.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll be 34 soon…there’s no question, socially I am a fully grown manchild


----------



## strange_world

Okay so it's my birthday today and I am now literally over forty. 

I don't think I've done too bad recently. I've already given up the smoking and drugs. I'm giving up booze. I'm trying to embrace religion. I'm pretty much self-sufficient. My diagnosis has changed from 'acute psychosis' at this point a year ago to 'currently in remission' now. I'm a lot less needy and dependent on others. I'd say I was a pretty happy person.

All in all I'm glad I lived to this age. I didn't want to when I was younger.

Edit: The girls at work actually gave me a little present and made me a chocolate cake! An actual home made birthday cake. It's been a good day.


----------



## alwaysrunning

strange_world said:


> Okay so it's my birthday today and I am now literally over forty.
> 
> I don't think I've done too bad recently. I've already given up the smoking and drugs. I'm giving up booze. I'm trying to embrace religion. I'm pretty much self-sufficient. My diagnosis has changed from 'acute psychosis' at this point a year ago to 'currently in remission' now. I'm a lot less needy and dependent on others. I'd say I was a pretty happy person.
> 
> All in all I'm glad I lived to this age. I didn't want to when I was younger.
> 
> Edit: The girls at work actually gave me a little present and made me a chocolate cake! An actual home made birthday cake. It's been a good day.


Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear STEVE 😉😆 happy birthday to you haha sorry couldn't resist. Seriously though happy birthday! Welcome to the over 40s club 😁 Present and a cake awww 🙂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Eggs.


----------



## MCHB

Took one for the team on Thursday and got the shot....


----------



## IcedOver

I've been mulling trying to rent a house for a while because I'm tired of having a wall/ceiling attached to someone else's space. I looked on Craigslist, and someone posted one that's just down the street, a 3-bedroom ranch for $765. That seems really low compared to other prices I've spotted. It probably isn't still available anyway considering the ad is two weeks old. Likely a day late and a dollar short situation. However, I don't think I'm quite ready at this exact moment to deal with the rigamarole of moving. Plus I'm considering quitting my job and potentially getting a job that pays significantly less. So even though this is likely an ideal place, I can't try for it.


----------



## IcedOver

The house I mentioned above is still available, surprisingly. I think it might be the current occupant/owner who is renting it, rather than it being through an agency. They ignored my questions and asked how soon I can move in and for my email to forward the rental agreement, even before I have taken a tour of the place. I had to re-ask them to answer my questions and let them know that I'm just doing an exploratory look around. The person must not know what they're doing, which makes me less interested. I really should consider this, though, because this location is pretty great, only about 1-2 miles from my current place. It would be unlikely to find another house for rent in this area because from my searches so far, all houses for rent are in areas I don't want to go to.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Sounds awfully difficult and stressful the whole ordeal of finding a place to live and then moving your stuff and then letting the authorities know you moved places. Where to even start? I’d feel very paranoid about it and very distrustful. No wonder I never left my family home (yet)


----------



## Orb

IcedOver said:


> The house I mentioned above is still available, surprisingly. I think it might be the current occupant/owner who is renting it, rather than it being through an agency. They ignored my questions and asked how soon I can move in and for my email to forward the rental agreement, even before I have taken a tour of the place. I had to re-ask them to answer my questions and let them know that I'm just doing an exploratory look around. The person must not know what they're doing, which makes me less interested. I really should consider this, though, because this location is pretty great, only about 1-2 miles from my current place. It would be unlikely to find another house for rent in this area because from my searches so far, all houses for rent are in areas I don't want to go to.


Even though I don't know what area you live in, that price seems crazy low for the property you're talking about. Around here that wouldn't even get you a studio. Definitely worth checking out, sounds like.


----------



## IcedOver

Orb said:


> Even though I don't know what area you live in, that price seems crazy low for the property you're talking about. Around here that wouldn't even get you a studio. Definitely worth checking out, sounds like.


I re-directed them to answer my original questions as they had not, and they came back with the same message as in the original reply, worded exactly the same, about sending me a rental form. Obviously this is some kind of scam because they want to send someone a rental form and steal their information. It's weird because this house is exactly where it says it is; I know where it is. So some shady organization is using a random house. At any rate, I've spotted prices this low, but not for a three-bedroom. I think overall rental prices must be low in my area.


----------



## Socialmisfits

@IcedOver sounds very fishy indeed. Where I live some foreign students were scammed as well renting places that didn’t exist in the first place. (Lack of) Money brings out the worst really.


----------



## IcedOver

Even though my hair has been getting grey in it for probably over 15 years, it's not something I really look at - I don't hold up a mirror and examine it or even look at it much at all. When you get your hair cut, though, that's when it really becomes evident. Each clump that goes down onto the sheet covering you has a nice bit of grey/white in it.


----------



## Elad

I am now fully in the 30+ section

how things change between logins


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was asked if I’m married today…easy to forget that’s what normal people do at my age…easy to forget for many life is a out more than personal survival


----------



## W00DBINE

I keep mourning the loss of my youth, regret not living. I've also never paid into a pension scheme, so a bit worried if I make it to retirement, I won't have any money to live on. Growing old scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Myosr

Me: let me try this new thing with my ha..
Testosterone: 





Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com




no


----------



## either/or

W00DBINE said:


> I keep mourning the loss of my youth, regret not living. I've also never paid into a pension scheme, so a bit worried if I make it to retirement, I won't have any money to live on. Growing old scares the hell out of me.


I think about stuff like this alot, especially growing old alone with no support and not enough money. A lot of times when older people get laid off no one wants to hire them. My landlord is in his 60s and he was telling me it took him like 2 years go find a job when he got laid off. At least he had rental income to fall back on and his wife works. That worries me. How will I manage something like that when I'm his age without all the resources he has at his disposal? I guess I should just keep hoping I drop dead before I grow old.


----------



## W00DBINE

either/or said:


> I think about stuff like this alot, especially growing old alone with no support and not enough money. A lot of times when older people get laid off no one wants to hire them. My landlord is in his 60s and he was telling me it took him like 2 years go find a job when he got laid off. At least he had rental income to fall back on and his wife works. That worries me. How will I manage something like that when I'm his age without all the resources he has at his disposal? I guess I should just keep hoping I drop dead before I grow old.


Yeah, I sometimes think about that. I don't know how things work in America, but in the UK, if I was out of a job, I can claim universal credit, which will pay for rent and bills etc. I'll get a state pension when I'm 68, if I make it. But that won't be much to live on. I have just started paying into a pension scheme at work though, I put some in, and my workplace and government also puts some in.

But on the subject of death, that's been on my mind a lot lately too. Although my life utterly sucks, and I hate it, the thought of dying scares me, think that's another reason why I'm scared of getting older, because it brings me closer to it.


----------



## coeur_brise

I long to return to the past too. I would've maybe gotten a degree and saved up more money. I'm still "young" in terms of life but I feel ancient sometimes. I should take note of this internet personality that I follow. He's old but lives off of food banks and rent assistance. It's probably where I'm headed if i make it that far. OR, I get a 2 year degree or something and finally make more than barely above minimum wage. OR I move to a low-cost country. OR.... I marry rich ma-- just take me now grim reaper.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

coeur_brise said:


> I long to return to the past too. I would've maybe gotten a degree and saved up more money. I'm still "young" in terms of life but I feel ancient sometimes. I should take note of this internet personality that I follow. He's old but lives off of food banks and rent assistance. It's probably where I'm headed if i make it that far. OR, I get a 2 year degree or something and finally make more than barely above minimum wage. OR I move to a low-cost country. OR.... I marry rich ma-- just take me now grim reaper.


Yeah, I too don’t know how I’ll get by in the future either, I simply don’t make enough & very likely won’t ever be returning to school either


----------



## Skeletra

@MCHB How did it go with your potatoes? Any bounty?


----------



## IcedOver

I'm starting to feel closed in with people beside and above me again. My annoyance with the various neighbors I've had is that they rarely are out of the house. The chick next door on the same floor seems to rarely leave her place. I think she has her own small business, but I mean come on, she's a hot chick and could easily be out more. The chick upstairs seemed to rarely be home during the warm months. She does work outside the home, and it seemed like she was pretty much gone most hours when not working, probably with her boyfriend someplace. With cold weather back, it seems that both of them are hanging out more at her place - evenings and weekends. I'd like to know what his place looks like if they prefer to hang out in an efficiency apartment that's no bigger than a walk-in closet. His must be literally a closet. Either way, I think I became mentally "done" with sharing a wall/ceiling with someone else. I'd very much like to rent a free-standing house, but considering that I want to quit my job and could potentially be getting a much lower paying job, it's not a good idea.


----------



## JH1983

I'm shopping for a new stove. I think I must be getting older because it's kind of exciting picking one out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

34 is the number on this frame now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JH1983 said:


> I'm shopping for a new stove. I think I must be getting older because it's kind of exciting picking one out.


Ain’t the old days, appliances talk now n ****, lol


----------



## JH1983

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ain’t the old days, appliances talk now n ****, lol



Yes and I never really thought about wanting a smart appliance, but I'm definitely getting one. Can totally see the appeal of preheating the oven on the way home from the store with an app. Or just yelling for it to preheat from the living room.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

I want to feel like that again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise

The weekend is here and i hope to squeeze every last minute of enjoying it before corporate slavery. Sigh. Hoping to get a booster shot too.


----------



## IcedOver

The chick in the apartment above me put a sign on the front door saying that she's leaving at the end of the month and "downsizing" and selling all her stuff. I'm not sure how you can downsize any further than being in an apartment that's little bigger than a walk-in closet, but I guess that's what the van in the parking lot is for. For most of the time she's been in the place, she's had an old, beaten-up van in the lot that's not her regular car. She's been fixing it up. I wonder if she's going to be a "vandweller", inspired by _Nomadland_ maybe. She has a professional job, so I'm not sure what's up with that. She also has a cat, and I doubt a kitty would be cool with being in a car constantly. At any rate, it actually sucks that she's leaving because even though her laugh is annoying as hell, she's been an okay neighbor. She only moved in at the start of this year. What's more, I adore her cat whom I've petted a lot when she's been outside.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> At any rate, it actually sucks that she's leaving because *even though her laugh is annoying as hell, she's been an okay neighbor.* She only moved in at the start of this year. What's more, I adore her cat whom I've petted a lot when she's been outside.


  

Yeah. If there's one thing I've learned (particularly with upstairs neighbors) is that things can (almost) always get worse.

Even with my current upstairs neighbors who drive me almost insane sometimes, things are often somewhat quiet due to the fact that I suppose they're working and thus, not there to be their usual unbearable selves. Evenings and weekends are pure hell though. It's bad enough but even that could be worse.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. If there's one thing I've learned (particularly with upstairs neighbors) is that things can (almost) always get worse.
> 
> Even with my current upstairs neighbors who drive me almost insane sometimes, things are often somewhat quiet due to the fact that I suppose they're working and thus, not there to be their usual unbearable selves. Evenings and weekends are pure hell though. It's bad enough but even that could be worse.


I've been in this place 22 years, and she's only the third upstairs neighbor I've had, and next door I've only had three as well. I've had it with sharing a ceiling and wall with somebody and would like to rent a free-standing house, but need to get off my butt to do it and all that. I'm concerned about who the next neighbor could be. This chick works regular hours and when she's not working, she seems to be at her boyfriend's, or he's over her place, but they're not loud.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> I've been in this place 22 years, and she's only the third upstairs neighbor I've had, and next door I've only had three as well. I've had it with sharing a ceiling and wall with somebody and would like to rent a free-standing house, but need to get off my butt to do it and all that. I'm concerned about who the next neighbor could be. This chick works regular hours and when she's not working, she seems to be at her boyfriend's, or he's over her place, but they're not loud.


 The best suggestion I have for the moment is either stock up on the best earplugs you can find or (if you like music and watching movies/TV with headphones) get some high quality earbuds (the kind that block out the sound). I didn't buy mine for that but sometimes the noise upstairs gets so bad, I just put the earbuds in. I usually wear headphones all the time anyway but my normal headphones don't block them out. I can still hear them somewhat with the earbuds in but it is much less intense.

At the very least that will allow you to be prepared to block it out so you can have some peace. But also, if you're renting, you might have some chance of complaining to the management if it gets really bad. I did that once when we were renting. The people were super loud and it was just horrible all the time. I ended up having to write three letters to the management over the space of some months. The apartment was technically paid for by my parents but I didn't tell them or the management people. I was essentially bluffing when I told the management it was either them or us who was going to have to move because we couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I was listening to two fictional stories today and in both of them the two main bloke characters have accidentally gotten two female characters pregnant. I would really hate to be a man in this case as should this ever happen there's nothing you can do about it. If I were a man this would be my nightmare.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> The best suggestion I have for the moment is either stock up on the best earplugs you can find or (if you like music and watching movies/TV with headphones) get some high quality earbuds (the kind that block out the sound). I didn't buy mine for that but sometimes the noise upstairs gets so bad, I just put the earbuds in. I usually wear headphones all the time anyway but my normal headphones don't block them out. I can still hear them somewhat with the earbuds in but it is much less intense.
> 
> At the very least that will allow you to be prepared to block it out so you can have some peace. But also, if you're renting, you might have some chance of complaining to the management if it gets really bad. I did that once when we were renting. The people were super loud and it was just horrible all the time. I ended up having to write three letters to the management over the space of some months. The apartment was technically paid for by my parents but I didn't tell them or the management people. I was essentially bluffing when I told the management it was either them or us who was going to have to move because we couldn't stand it anymore.


My neighbors so far really haven't been loud. I have some hangups related to OCD quirks that are making me heavily prefer just not sharing a wall or ceiling with anybody. I'm so lazy, though, that I have not done serious searching for a house to rent, plus I have affordability concerns considering that I might try to get a different job that might pay less. The first upstairs neighbor I had was an elderly woman who was quiet and went to bed early. The second never seemed to go to bed, or at least the TV was never turned off. Not loud, but constantly up and on. He passed last year. It seems most new people into this building have been young like the chick above me, so I wouldn't anticipate anybody but a young person which kind of sucks because I'd prefer someone older who goes to bed at 8:00.


----------



## IcedOver

FUUUVCK! I mentioned above that my upstairs neighbor is moving out, and it seems that the neighbor next door is leaving as well. I spotted her moving out her mattress. She's a "hot chick" who moved in four years ago, and I can't tell what her deal is because she doesn't seem at the moment to work outside the home or maybe work at all in a conventional sense. I do know that she has done some acting in low-budget movies. I've talked to her exactly once. What matters is she's quiet. So that means that I might have to deal with TWO new neighbors. That's just a bit too much. I get all OCD-ish around certain things, and this gives me anxiety. The idea of nobody being in either place for a while is good, but likely not the case. The only thing I can hope for is that nobody is looking at these places yet.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been riding the bus for 27 years, and have _never _had an attractive female driver. The overwhelming majority are older men. Any woman under 50 I've had as a driver has had a "hard" look and hard personality. This past week I had a driver twice who was a younger female and very attractive - long blonde hair, makeupped, maybe 30 - and also congenial. Very atypical. I'll bet she gets propositioned once a day, and the guys in her garage are probably like "Whoa".


----------



## Skeletra

My house has super high levels of radon gas (over 700 bq/m3). So glad I learned how to **** money because this is going to be quite expensive 😬


----------



## W00DBINE

When two people are talking and the only words you here are 'no personality' and instantly assume they're talking about you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have so much to learn despite my age


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm definitely starting to think old because I'm thinking to myself, should I really drink that diet cola because the phosphoric acid in it leeches calcium from my bones and when I hit menopause, the lack of estrogen will also cause my bone density to change thus leading to osteoporosis in women over age 45. Unless I drink milk and exercise but I don't really do any of that so I guess I'll just.. whatever for now.

Damn.
Maybe i should join an online menopause group so that I know what to expect despite being in my mid 30s..


----------



## Skeletra

We found the radon gas leak. It’s not going to be as expensive as I feared 🎉


----------



## JH1983

I remember in high school $20 would fill up your gas tank and leave enough left over to get a couple McDoubles off the $1 menu. I haven't done a $100 fill up yet, but it's definitely possible now if I ever let my tank get that empty.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> I remember in high school $20 would fill up your gas tank and leave enough left over to get a couple McDoubles off the $1 menu. I haven't done a $100 fill up yet, but it's definitely possible now if I ever let my tank get that empty.


 I had a little 3 cylinder car that got about 40 MPG when gas was .89 a gallon. I could drive for a week on less than $10. I actually might have been able to drive for a month on one tank but I was young and had to always be going somewhere even if I didn't need to so...


----------



## either/or

JH1983 said:


> I remember in high school $20 would fill up your gas tank and leave enough left over to get a couple McDoubles off the $1 menu. I haven't done a $100 fill up yet, but it's definitely possible now if I ever let my tank get that empty.


You don't have to remember that far back, I remember how gas was like $2 a gallon in April of 2020. Now it's more than twice that and will prob be above $5 around here soon. I have a small car so in 2020 I could fill up my tank for close to $20. I feel bad for the people out in California, it's already above $5 there and in some places approaching $7.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had a little 3 cylinder car that got about 40 MPG when gas was .89 a gallon. I could drive for a week on less than $10. I actually might have been able to drive for a month on one tank but I was young and had to always be going somewhere even if I didn't need to so...


My brother and I were just talking about buying a little car like that earlier. Like an old Geo Metro or Ford Fiesta just to get back and forth to work and the gym cheaper.

I was watching some YouTube video where this guy took a car like that and put an electric forklift motor in it with a bunch of used batteries. His range was only like 20 miles though. No heat either, which is a pretty big deal in the winter not having defrost. Still would be nice to have something like that for daily driving. 




either/or said:


> You don't have to remember that far back, I remember how gas was like $2 a gallon in April of 2020. Now it's more than twice that and will prob be above $5 around here soon. I have a small car so in 2020 I could fill up my tank for close to $20. I feel bad for the people out in California, it's already above $5 there and in some places approaching $7.


True, I guess it's more than doubled in the last year alone. My work has me going to a neighboring state daily where gas is around $0.50 cheaper a gallon, so I'm filling up gas cans a couple times a week to save money. I literally drive by my house on the way back to our DC every morning, I wish my company would just let me take the truck home and then drive it to work that night. Would save me so much money.


----------



## zonebox

I remember in 2007 the prices of gas started to skyrocket, with them everything else started to increase in price as well. At the time, there was a lot of talk about oil speculators being behind the rise in gas prices. Now, we often blame the housing bubble for the great recession of 2008 - but I always felt that it was due to the swift rise in gas prices, as people couldn't afford to buy as much more people were laid off and that is why I think the housing bubble burst in the first place. It never really caught on though, most people just insisted it was the cost of housing that did all of this damage, I think the gas prices were the needle that popped that bubble and caused the whole crash to begin with .

If these gas prices remain the same or continue to rise, I have a feeling we will see another burst here shortly and another huge recession. The costs of houses are once again at an all time high, people are paying a lot more than they should be and already spreading themselves thin, where I live the status and desire of having a bigger vehicle has taken hold again which of course come not only with a higher monthly payment for most people but are more expensive for fuel - combine that with the costs that are almost certainly to shoot up with all of the goods that we buy and I think we are going to see people foreclosing on a lot of houses, losing their vehicles, and job closures.

The only good that I can see coming from it, is that for those of you who are looking for a house - you are going to see the prices plummet if we experience such a recession again. Home ownership might become a more reasonable option within the reach of others as banks try to unload them. The house we own now, was due to the last recession, we purchased it relatively inexpensively.

I've always been cheap, and looked for affordable cars that get good gas mileage. We used to have a geo metro, that thing was pretty good with gas, eventually we purchased a used Volt, which was just amazing until it started giving us a ton of electric problems and we swore off entirely electric cars until they worked out all of the problems, so we purchased an Ioniq that gives us an average of 50mpg. I loved that Volt though, it could use gas which was an awesome option, the battery pack could get it 30 miles per charge as well. I would charge it twice a day, and often get over 200 mpg on a tank of gas which was I think 10 gallons, so only filling it up every 2000 miles or so. But it was an absolute lemon, requiring all sorts of repairs, even the battery pack needed to be replaced which if my memory is correct was nearly $20,000 - all covered by the warranty thankfully.. after the warranty expired we traded it in, toward the Ioniq we have now.

Anyway, yeah.. I think these gas prices are going to have a major impact on our economy if they don't drop soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> My brother and I were just talking about buying a little car like that earlier. Like an old Geo Metro or Ford Fiesta just to get back and forth to work and the gym cheaper.
> 
> I was watching some YouTube video where this guy took a car like that and put an electric forklift motor in it with a bunch of used batteries. His range was only like 20 miles though. No heat either, which is a pretty big deal in the winter not having defrost. Still would be nice to have something like that for daily driving.


 That car was great (but would not have fared well in any kind of accident). The only thing about it was that it was only really usable on flat land. If you encountered the slightest mountain, you'd be going 5 MPH by the time you got to the top. And it was hard on it because it had a mostly aluminum engine that would overheat fast under that kind a burden. I wore it out years faster than it should have driving it in the mountains.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Today, I can finally post in this section of the forums.


----------



## MCHB

My new safety glasses and daily glasses finally showed up! Prescription-wise the only change was in my right eye and it was really minor! When I went to the optometrist with my dad I think he appreciated being involved in the process. The eyeball nurse used this device in me (the dreaded eyeball pokey thing!) and she tried to pass it off as a poke of air. "Hey! That is not a poke of air!" I saw the counter. 

It's like this little handheld thing they brace against your forehead that's actuated by air and pokes you in the eye! (It tests your eyeball pressure!)

Later the eye doctor tried to put a lens into my eye and that did not go well! I simply said "I don't like anything touching my eyes!" The lense was half in but my hands were so sweaty so NOPE! Frick this! Ask me about the time an eye doctor had to pick a metal sliver out of my eyeball. It sucked! He picked it out and ground the remnants out with a teeny tiny die grinder. UGH!

Coincidentally the eyeball scanner thing I was comfortable with! 

The nurse mentioned that a lot of people find it similar to a photocopier and it really is like a mini photocopier! 

My left at the time had some UV damage (shocker) alas I can't recall what he called it (also shocker!)


----------



## MCHB

The two ravens are back! The first time I watched them I was all sorts of "WTF are they doing?" Turns out they were worm hunting!


----------



## coeur_brise

My weight might be age related. I'm seriously thinking about giving up on jeans and living in sweatpants.


----------



## Skeletra

Boyfriend is going to his parentes for Easter in 6 hours.
He still hasn’t packed. Why isn’t he stressed? 😐
Omg I’m more stressed out than he is, haha.
Does everything have to be done in the nick of time?!
not sure if I should laugh or panic, lol


----------



## Socialmisfits

I'm thinking about having a random thought so I can type it here but I don't have random thoughts. Thinking about it would make it not random but forced right.
How can one have random thoughts when every day looks the same and takes place in between the same 4 walls?


----------



## zonebox

I remember commercials used to play where hanging clothes out to dry would make them extra soft and fresh smelling - usually it was for something like bounty sheets for dryers trying to compare using them to hanging clothes out. Seeing that my dryer decided to break down on me (again) and I am waiting on parts, I have to hang my clothes out to dry and they definitely are not softer than using fabric softener. The jeans that are hanging out feel as though they were slightly starched, and everything is a bit wrinkled.


----------



## Skeletra

Socialmisfits said:


> I'm thinking about having a random thought so I can type it here but I don't have random thoughts. Thinking about it would make it not random but forced right.
> How can one have random thoughts when every day looks the same and takes place in between the same 4 walls?


I think this depends how you define random and and where you put the line.
If every thought that isn’t a direct result for basic function is in one way random, then it is quite likely that you have a number of somewhat random thoughts trough the day.
Your mere thoughts to have waffles for lunch is in a way random because you could also have sandwiches… why one and not the other?
For most people thoughts do wander outside of basic instincts (I’m hungry = I need food, i hurt myself = I need to tend to this wound, I’m sleepy = I need to take a nap). You might see something that makes you think of something that happened years ago, and to someone without context your toughts of said memory might be completely random.
You do have “random” thoughts, you just don’t think of them as random


----------



## Socialmisfits

In that case my random thoughts are either too boring to type out or too controversial to post here so I better not share them 😛


----------



## harrison

Quite a nice hotel review I saw just now:

_"Brilliant location. Appears to have had a recent refurb and it looks great. The room was large and comfortable. The bed was massive, so massive in fact I struggled to locate my girlfriend in it.”_


----------



## Memories of Silence

I’m allowed to post in here now, after all of the years I’ve been on SAS.


----------



## Folded Edge

Memories of Silence said:


> I’m allowed to post in here now, after all of the years I’ve been on SAS.


Welcome, it's all down hill gravy from here


----------



## zonebox

Memories of Silence said:


> I’m allowed to post in here now, after all of the years I’ve been on SAS.


Happy Birthday  🎂


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> I’m allowed to post in here now, after all of the years I’ve been on SAS.


Happy 30th birthday, babe. We are only three years apart now   😘


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Happy 30th birthday, babe. We are only three years apart now   😘


Thanks, babe 😘 Now even our ages are similar 


Folded Edge said:


> Welcome, it's all down hill gravy from here





zonebox said:


> Happy Birthday  🎂


Thank you both. 🙂


----------



## W00DBINE

Work told as we don't have to wear a face mask now. Although I never felt anxious about getting the virus, I liked that the mask covered my face, I feel anxious about not wearing one now. So, I might just carry on wearing it, to spare people the trauma of people seeing my face.


----------



## Folded Edge

W00DBINE said:


> Work told as we don't have to wear a face mask now. Although I never felt anxious about getting the virus, I liked that the mask covered my face, I feel anxious about not wearing one now. So, I might just carry on wearing it, to spare people the trauma of people seeing my face.



Personally with the rate of infection so high in the UK, I'd be keeping my mask on for that reason. Just seems sensible if it's the type of environment that make it risky for infection.


----------



## alwaysrunning

MCHB said:


> The two ravens are back! The first time I watched them I was all sorts of "WTF are they doing?" Turns out they were worm hunting!


I've never seen ravens worm hunting! Is it like when seagulls hunt for worms, they stand on the spot alternatively lifting each foot up and down so that it sounds like rain 😍 it's so cute 😀


----------



## MCHB

alwaysrunning said:


> I've never seen ravens worm hunting! Is it like when seagulls hunt for worms, they stand on the spot alternatively lifting each foot up and down so that it sounds like rain 😍 it's so cute 😀


They hop around the yard while staring around at the ground...and when they find a worm they yank it out!


----------



## MCHB

We have an Osprey nest at work (It's a huge one on a defunct powerpole!) The Osprey's love the yard because it's prime hunting ground for rodents! I was sitting in my truck shortly after getting to work the other day and watched another bird get to close to their nest and said bird got chased off!


----------



## MCHB

So this cracked me up a few months ago. My folks kept a bunch of the old comic strip collections I had and read while growing up and they brought them up. Among them were a whole bunch of Calvin and Hobbes books. My nephew expressed an interest in them so I told him "10 dollars!" He replied "I don't have 10 dollars!" 

....Anyway he has all but 3 of my Calvin and Hobbes books. I found three more in the box of books my folks brought up so I'ma send them down south with my folks to give to him!


----------



## Skeletra

Ordered a table at a nice restaurant for the first time ever. I feel so grown up


----------



## MCHB

My folks are up visiting and while I know almost nothing about maintaining a house I'm learning! Gardening is still a bit of a mystery to me alas my mom absolutely loves gardening! She has a handmade tool from South Korea that just rips through roots and stuff! 

My balcony out back I reckon is going to be an ongoing job as my dad and I replaced a few 2x6 boards (wood rot!) We unscrewed and ripped out the offending 2x6's and replaced them with freshies. So long as the weather holds out we'll be re-painting the surface of my deck some shade of grey.


----------



## MCHB

Darn it! Ace Hardware up here has a 19 year old cat apparently! Her name is Pumpkin and she likes attention so welp! :3 She's a very social cat and likes scratches and attention. She's also very vocal when she wants attention! :3

I love it.


----------



## MCHB

My neighbor has a small pupper named Milo. He's very vocal and very cute!


----------



## JH1983

MCHB said:


> My folks are up visiting and while I know almost nothing about maintaining a house I'm learning! Gardening is still a bit of a mystery to me alas my mom absolutely loves gardening! She has a handmade tool from South Korea that just rips through roots and stuff!
> 
> My balcony out back I reckon is going to be an ongoing job as my dad and I replaced a few 2x6 boards (wood rot!) We unscrewed and ripped out the offending 2x6's and replaced them with freshies. So long as the weather holds out we'll be re-painting the surface of my deck some shade of grey.



I suck at maintaining a house too. My deck needs painted badly and my storage building that I converted to my home gym needs a new door I'm not looking forward to trying to hang.


----------



## MCHB

Getting better at cooking steak on a frying pan! :3

...I'm actually getting good at it! 😁


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MCHB said:


> Getting better at cooking steak on a frying pan! :3
> 
> ...I'm actually getting good at it! 😁


 I gave up on stainless and cast iron. I bought a set of nonstick pans and never looked back. I actually haven't cooked steak in them (Beef has been too expensive for me ever since Covid) but I think they'd work fine for steaks.


----------



## MCHB

WillYouStopDave said:


> I gave up on stainless and cast iron. I bought a set of nonstick pans and never looked back. I actually haven't cooked steak in them (Beef has been too expensive for me ever since Covid) but I think they'd work fine for steaks.


Contrary to popular hype you can make a darn good steak with a nonstick pan (It's what I use!)


----------



## MCHB

Accidentally made one of the lovely older ladies at the liquor store herniate. There was some song playing that sounded like a skipping cd so I commented "It sounds like he's having a stroke!"


----------



## MCHB

MCHB said:


> Accidentally made one of the lovely older ladies at the liquor store herniate. There was some song playing that sounded like a skipping cd so I commented "It sounds like he's having a stroke!"


She laughed and I appologized! and then she commented "It really does!"


----------



## IcedOver

I was looking at an old album of family pictures that nobody had found for maybe two decades, but that I used to look at when I was younger. It has baby pictures of myself and my siblings. It's funny because when I was a baby and young kid, I was smiling and happy looking, full of joy. I was a cute baby. I wonder what happened to that ability to be happy. Don't know.


----------



## Skeletra

What do people on twitter mean when they say “mutual”? “Draw your mutuals pfp?”, “when you discover your mutual does ___.” What does it mean?
I feel old as ****


----------



## Paul

Skeletra said:


> What do people on twitter mean when they say “mutual”? “Draw your mutuals pfp?”, “when you discover your mutual does ___.” What does it mean?
> I feel old as ****







__





Urban Dictionary: Mutual


When you follow someone on a social media account and they follow you back.




www.urbandictionary.com




Probably the first 3 definitions, not the 4th.


----------



## Skeletra

Paul said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Mutual
> 
> 
> When you follow someone on a social media account and they follow you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the first 3 definitions, not the 4th.


 oh, I had forgotten about urban dictionary. Thank you for reminding me . Yeah, that 4th one didn’t make much sense the way I see it used 😝


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Bought some fast food. Being 30+ kind of sucks because you cannot consume it as much as you used to or would like to.

Bought some cauliflower wings, 3 mini tacos, and 3 burgers, with the burgers to be spread out over the next two days.

After consuming the tacos, wings, and a quarter of one burger, I am already full to an uncomfortable extent and feel pains over my body.

I guess as you get older, you must truly pay attention to what you eat not just for health reasons but because it is legitimately uncomfortable after small quantities. Maybe I'll get only one lesiure item from now on instead of 7 when I feel like eating poorly.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not sure if I want to go to the celebrity convention in town this weekend (general pop culture convention with celebs mainly from sci-fi and horror). Never been to a regular convention outside of one for _Dawn of the Dead_, but this one seems to come to town at least twice yearly. I'd pretty much only be going either to meet or go to a panel discussion for John Carpenter, one of my favorite directors (other attendees I like are Wayne "Newman" Knight and Zachary "Chuck/Shazam!" Levi). I'd already been to his music concerts twice, though. My OCD problems kick in surrounding all aspects of entertainment, though, and it certainly would if I were actually to meet a celeb I like. So I have three options - go and stand in line to get an autograph and chat with him for probably twenty seconds or however much time they allow; get a photo op where, from what I've read, you have no opportunity to talk to the celeb and are rushed in and out by staff; or just go to his 45-minute panel discussion. The first two cost upwards of $100 on top of event admission, but the latter is free although you have no guarantee of a seat. I have no interest in getting someone's autograph; it does nothing for me. I'd rather just meet a celeb and chat, but protocol at these events basically dictates that you pay for an autograph in order to meet somebody. Overall, these conventions do not feel like my scene. The whole thing is monetized to the extreme. For example, if you're getting an autograph, it says on the website that it'll cost you an additional $25 on top of the regular fee to get it personalized with your name or to get a quote put on it. How lame is that, and how awkward would it be if you didn't pay for it to be "personalized" but you ask or the celeb asks if you want it personalized, and their handler has to tell them that you didn't pay for it?


----------



## IcedOver

I went to the convention mentioned above, but felt uncomfortable the whole time. Many (not necessarily most) of the other people either had a shirt that had some sort of comics/sci-fi/horror property, or they were in costume. I don't have any clothes like that. So I felt self-conscious. I decided not to get an autograph or photo op with Carpenter because of the cost, my OCD, and the awkward nature of it, but just went to the Q&A session (Sandy Johnson who played Michael Myers' sister, his first victim, was also in attendance). It was pretty cool even though most people asked some really stupid questions or stuff that's been asked of him so many times before (i.e., who was the Thing at the end of the movie). I was considering raising my hand to ask a question, but decided not to. I went back to one of the celeb autograph rooms, and it just had a weird vibe. I was expecting lines for most of the people, at least for the co-headliner Zachary Levi (because I read a comment that the biggest names have huge lines such that you likely won't meet them), but it was just a few people milling about. As far as celebs I actually like, the only others aside from Levi and Carpenter were Wayne Knight (Newman) and Larry Thomas (Soup Nazi) from "Seinfeld", and they were chatting together. I took a video of that and nobody stopped me, but when I went to take a picture of Levi, a staff member said "No pictures, sorry". So that was kind of weird. I didn't even go to the other celeb room across the street.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm starting to feel too young to be this old. And also starting to feel quite old. I feel as if I should've had friends and a career by now or reached some sort of confidence and maturity about things but I struggle just the same. They say 30s is young but I don't know anymore.


----------



## Socialmisfits

it is a long and winding road, I wish time would go faster.


----------



## W00DBINE

I really took my good health for granted when I was young. I wish I looked after my body a bit more.


----------



## harrison

The physiotherapist I saw yesterday was a nice young bloke. But he was slightly insecure - even though he said he taught at my old university. He said he always asks what people do for a living now because one of his last patients was a neurologist.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

W00DBINE said:


> I really took my good health for granted when I was young. I wish I looked after my body a bit more.


 It's like any other problem. You don't really know it until you have it.


----------

